#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-21
<GPLfeng> 早安
<OT_iux> 早
<misla> 早
<OT_iux> GPLfeng: 你为GPL的献身精神真可嘉……整个人都GPL了…… lol
 * xiamx +1 lol
<xiamx> 国内有什么非专业性的IRC channel？
<misla> xiamx: 点击查看mac+网站
<misla> xiamx: 什么叫非专业性？
<xiamx> misla, 就是不是像什么 python C# ubuntu programming之类的
<misla> xiamx: 非计算机类的？
<xiamx> misla, 嗯 差不多吧
<misla> 以我使用IRC4天的经验来看，暂时还 没有发现非专业的。。
<OT_iux> xiamx: 有啊……
<OT_iux> xiamx irc.263.com
<OT_iux> xiamx: irc.pchome.net
<OT_iux> xiamx: irc.ourirc.com
<OT_iux> 第一个是社交类聊天站
<OT_iux> 第二个是已荒废的Palbot和猫扑的合作站（我很久没上了）
<xiamx> OT_iux, 哪个还有人气？
<OT_iux> 第三个是TLF的irc下载站，也兼任国内网络TRPG的集结处
<misla> OT_iux: 现在它们哪个还能登陆啊？
<OT_iux> 除了第二个，其他两个应该都可以吧
<xiamx> 正在连接到 irc.263.com (67.215.66.132) 输出端口 6667连接失败。错误:连接超时
<OT_iux> 我试试
<xiamx> ourirc上一共就45人在线..
<OT_iux> @@ 早上8点耶
<OT_iux> 而且ourirc不是社交站
<xiamx> 嗯 几个channel都是linux/unix/emule
<xiamx> 这类的
<xiamx> 也算是计算机吧
<OT_iux> 是TLF的irc下载站,自然会有很多这类的频道
<OT_iux> 不过你没注意么，那几个linux/unix/emule频道人都很少
<NoIE> http://server.chinabyte.com/171/11824171.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Attachmate收购Novell SUSE Linux正式易主_服务器_比特网
<NoIE> Attachmate收购Novell SUSE Linux正式易主
<OT_iux> 诶，收购了
<OT_iux> xiamx: 新兵训练营是聊天的
<OT_iux> xiamx: 不过现在没有人
<xiamx> 希望易主了能出个 Centos式的 SUSE Enterprise Linux
<sikao_lfs> 中国大部分的还是使用QQ，他们一搞就什么建立QQ群。一共QQ群能待几个人啊，在线的能有多少？才能问几个人。真不知道他们是怎么想的.包括百度等很多群。甚至当初播布客这类的。可惜google断了他们的收入来源.
<xiamx> 还是 IRC方便阿
<sikao_lfs> 感觉想自由还的irc。至少做为学习和提供信息和思路方面还是不错的。
<OT_iux> sikao_lfs: 同意
<OT_iux> xiamx: 有空可以看我们在irc上跑龙与地下城rpg
<xiamx> OT_iux, 哦？哪个channel?
<OT_iux> xiamx: 目前没有，那些Dungeon Master们在开团的时候一般会自己新建一个频道
<OT_iux> 你可以在 #新兵训练营 混着，有人开团一般那边都会知道
<xiamx> 嗯
<OT_iux> http://ellesime.anetcity.com/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=23075
<misla> 。。。#新兵训练营 Illegal channel name
<OT_iux> misla: 不在这个服务器lol
<OT_iux> 在 ourirc
<misla> 您需要成为 #china 的管理员后才有权限执行该操作。 这个怎么搞？我怎么能成为管理员？
 * misla 您需要成为 #china 的管理员后才有权限执行该操作。 这个怎么搞？我怎么能成为管理员？
<OT_iux> 啊？
<OT_iux> 不知道那是什么
<OT_iux> RT @wheat0r: 为了避免“面向对象程序设计”挂科，这学期考试之前必须找一个对象…
<misla> 面向对象程序设计...面向老婆程序设计。。。。
<misla> OP #china misla
<lerosua> ubuntu论坛被人爆了啊，满屏qq垃圾帖子
<OT_iux> @@
<freeflyi1g> lerosua: 那个版
<lerosua> freeflyi1g: 查看新帖 吧
<locodir-user> ?
<janker> Network:   Card Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver skge v: 1.13 at port a000
<janker> test
<^k^> janker, ....  ㍡ 
<janker> 新年快乐！
<sikao_lfs> 造好基本的LFS后下载源码apt包编译安装好后，能否使用ubuntu的软件仓库里的软件包？我对整个apt包管理系统的整体不明白？难道一个发行版要出个软件仓库？
<janker> 可以
<sikao_lfs> 对了apt包整体是怎么回事？debian的apt和ubuntu的有什么异同？
<sikao_lfs> 根据我玩ubuntu的感觉，好像ubuntu有官网，专门的中心软件仓库，那么是否有另外一套debian的专门软件仓库。相互之间能交叉着用吗？比如我安装个ubuntu的，改仓库中心后，再装debian的？
<calebot> evilvte 0.4.8 支持 GTK+ 3.0.0
<janker> System:    Host unix Kernel 2.6.31-22-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena LXDE
<janker> System:    Host unix Kernel 2.6.31-22-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena LXDE
<michaelliu> 请问openldap+kerberos 问题
<roylez> sikao_lfs: 一两个包，你自己明白的情况下可以
<michaelliu> 请问有哪位对openldap 较了解
<michaelliu> generic failure: GSSAPI Error: Unspecified GSS failure.  Minor code may provide more information (Key table entry not found)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: damn 周末结束了
 * nooutsonwyowl lol
<nooutsonwyowl> irc://freenode/fedora-cn
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 話說每次開機 akonadi_ical_resource 居然能把我的 swap file給費完……
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 周末还哪个妹朵去鬼混了？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我已婚
<cyfyyd> who
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 已婚，还怀恋啥周末啊
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 出门在外
<iGnome> 哦。那就明白了。 lol
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: akonadi是啥?kde的？
<calebot> 哦。那就明白了。 lol
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> wtf
<iGnome> lol
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 悲劇的要死。
<MeaCulpa> 今天中午吃了半磅猪肉半磅牛肉bbq
<iGnome> 补充体力？
<calebot> 中午还没到…
<iGnome> 梦游的
<MeaCulpa> 晚上4个番茄一个洋葱几片火鸡，一大把mozarrilla一大把小菠菜
<MeaCulpa> 一个辣椒两个饼
<iGnome> 。这洋鬼子食品啊
<calebot> 一个辣妹两个姘
<iGnome> calebot: 人才
<hymnusalae> calebot, 神吐槽呀……
<flay> 我试了下那个wine的精简版office2003 发现%cpu相当高啊  难道是因为我用的64位的系统
<iGnome> flay: 通常字体和音频设置导致
<iGnome> 谁熟悉avahi的
<fairywell> 凤凰台的评论员还是说的准些：中国名义gdp高速增长的背后是乱投资
<flay> iGnome: 哦 那请问要怎么设置呢
<roylez> calebot: 我葱白你...
<iGnome> flay: 没wine过office。如果你其他的wine都不占用cup。那就和字体音频无关。自己判断下先。
<iGnome> roylez: 你有空了？
<roylez> iGnome: 啥？
<iGnome> 是不是闲得蛋痛了。 roylez
<iGnome> 我给你找一个好事情来
<flay> iGnome: 额，我wine的AutoCAD表现还是比较好的  %cpu正常
<roylez> 没有阿，偷闲
<roylez> iGnome: 啥好事？.......我怎么有不好的预感
<iGnome> flay: 哦。那难判断了。
<iGnome> roylez: 去研究下avahi怎么搞的
<flay> 我在想是不是缺什么库文件
<iGnome> 有些库文件，需要替换，效果才好。 flay 这是可能的。office毕竟复杂些。
<flay> 我准备用cpulimit这条命令来限制一下%cpu
<iGnome> office处理字体也多
<flay> 精简版的很多东西都没有
<iGnome> 使用一个字体，系统找不到，就会出问题。
<roylez> iGnome: avahi干什么用的？
<iGnome> roylez: zerodiscovery协议那个
<iGnome> 类似bonjour
<iGnome> 就是没人用。奇怪了
<roylez> iGnome: 看不出来有什么好处
<rainnighte> Starting MySQL....Manager of pid-file quit without updating file. failed
<iGnome> 无配置共享嘛
<roylez> iGnome: 配置不是问题，问题是有没有用处
<rainnighte> 哪个大侠遇到过这个问题
<iGnome> 至少比smb好吧
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。我居然打不开google了。页面被重置，又发生什么大事了？
<sikao_lfs> 可以了
<michaelliu> sikao_lfs: 我的已遇到好多次了
<michaelliu> 估计跟中东有关
<roylez> iGnome: 谁跟你share阿....
<roylez> iGnome: 没人用的话
<sikao_lfs> michaelliu:  刚才大概持续了几分钟，我们这里打不开google
<OT_iux> @wmrofficia 写道 "现在，Google实时搜索遭封锁。境外带有“www.google./search?tbs=mbl”的网址都无法访问了。 @wmrofficial 发现，由于不带“www.google.”，随便一个Google的IP就能绕过，如 http://66.249.89.104/search?prmdo=1&amp;tbs=mbl%3A1&amp;q= %E9%9D%A9%E5%91%BD 。
<iGnome> roylez: 家里就3台。还有ipad
<Router2> sikao_lfs: 茉莉花有关
<hymnusalae> sikao_lfs, 我昨天也有情況。先是說循環連接，後來又重置。主要可能是昨天出事了。
<michaelliu> 我用firefox 时不时就打不开网页了
<void1> jusmine
<tenzu> jasmine，哥
<if_else> 各位兄台，host 可以查看域名对应的IP，那知道IP，用哪个命令，解析域名？谢谢
<calebot-> if_else: host
<jyf1987> 日了 诶
<jyf1987> tenzu: ping下 talk.l.google.com 和 talk.google.com 把ip告诉我
<calebot-> talk.google.com is an alias for talk.l.google.com.
<calebot-> talk.l.google.com has address 74.125.153.125
<calebot-> talk.l.google.com has address 74.125.153.125
<hymnusalae> talk.l.google.com (74.125.71.125)
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 以上。
<if_else> calebot-: host IP 提示 in-addr.arpa. not found: 3(NXDOMAIN) 什么意思，谢谢
<jyf1987> 我要国内解析的
<hymnusalae> 我的是電信的。
<calebot-> if_else: 域名解析没设置好
<jyf1987> 说错 要国外解析的
<calebot-> jyf1987: 我在墙外
<if_else> calebot-: 这样阿，那个IP是内网的IP，DNS 我没有搞过，是其他人设置的，谢谢了
<jyf1987> calebot-: 额 你什么出河南了？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, Address: 74.125.71.125
<void1> ジャスミン革命
<if_else> calebot-: 兄台，DNS 麻烦吗？比 VIP 方便？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, Server:         8.8.8.8 還是這個，不知道是不是記住了。
<ofan> 74.125.153.125
<calebot-> if_else: 内网就找内网网管吧
<if_else> calebot-: 谢谢，兄台了。
<calebot-> if_else: 内网用 ip 得了
<hymnusalae> void1, 日文都上了，不就是鐵觀音行動嗎……
<void1> 铁观音是什么
<hymnusalae> void1, 呵呵，acfun上的評論。為了回避關鍵字，改了個名字。
<MeaCulpa> .
<djkk> 配置一台新机，有必要弄独显吗？用linux
<ofan> 有
<djkk> ofan 为什么？
<djkk> ofan 我不玩大型游戏
<ofan> djkk: 浏览器加速
<djkk> ofan 就为了加速？ 增加渲染的速度，优点浪费
<ofan> djkk: 还有各种加速
<djkk> 有点浪费
<djkk> ofan 哦
<ofan> djkk: 视频播放
<Router2> ofan: 驱动得纷力啊，要不还不如集显呢
<Router2> ofan: 给力
<ofan> Router2: 集现驱动就好》
<ofan> ？
<calebot-> 不用独显很吃内存的
<calebot-> 这年头屏幕越来越大鸟
<calebot-> 内存被吃不爽
<Router2> ofan: 我买了个ATI的，结果上ATI的驱动效果还不如板载的
<ofan> Router2: 啥卡
<djkk> calebot- 这话，有道理，省内存
<Router2> ofan: HD5450
<djkk> calebot- 不用独显，8G内存，行吗？
<ofan> Router2: 用闭源驱动应该没问题
<calebot-> djkk: 买个独显配 4G
<calebot-> 一般用不到 8G 吧
<ofan> djkk: 播高清视频用cpu比较吃力
<djkk> calebot- 如果是自己用，8G，自己可以用的到
<Router2> ofan: 懒得折腾了，主要是机箱小，配的刀卡，显卡那块散热也不好，散热片一摸都烫手
<calebot-> 桌面用得到 8G 的人，应该也会用到独显
 * calebot- 4G 不开 swap 都用不完
<ofan> chrome比较吃内存
<Router2> ofan: 本来想上个独显，放个高清的视频就好办了，没想到效果不行。还是改用电视看高清吧
<ofan> 要开虚拟机，也得用1G内存
<ofan> Router2: 直接上蓝光dvd？
<djkk> calebot- 偶想同时开几个虚拟机,玩下系统
<Router2> ofan: 电视支持1080P，网络播放的，就用电视了
<calebot-> djkk: 一般一个虚拟机 512M 很多了
<ofan> Router2: 网络播放，还需要解码啊
<Gun^Rose> 大家好阿
<iGnome> 现在的电视，支持h.264了没。就那些flv
<Router2> ofan: 是支持的，什么RMVB一类的都行
<calebot-> djkk: 想开几个虚拟机更要独显啊
<iGnome> rmvb早支持的
<djkk> 不知道linux 用xen,虚拟windowsxp，需要安装桌面环境吗? 以前没弄过
<Router2> iGnome: 我用电视放过1080P的电影
<ofan> Router2: 高清的编码一般不用rmvb
<iGnome> Router2: 我只是在乎支持h264的flv
<ofan> Router2: 网路直播的话，网速得很给力啊
<Router2> iGnome: FLV没试过，youtube上弄的MP4没问题
<iGnome> mp4也要看是啥编码
<ofan> 一般h.264吧
<Router2> ofan: BT先下载好了，然后用samba供给电视
<iGnome> 通常，可能是。
<iGnome> flv的资源多
<iGnome> 电视剧都是
<Router2> iGnome: 我都是BT上下载AVI或MKV
<iGnome> 现在bt ed2k都不好下啊。而且没电视剧
<Router2> iGnome: 没觉得啊，直接从老外BT站上下种子，看的时候射手找个字幕挂上就OK了
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 在apple shop搞了一只手写笔
<MeaCulpa> 没有想象的灵敏，不知是不是膜的关系
<calebot-> 板子+笔？
<MeaCulpa> no， just 笔，ipad用
<OT_iux> @@ 电容屏用的笔都很诡异我觉得
<MeaCulpa> yeah 模仿人的静电？
<Sheldon> 有人了解锐捷吗?
<Sheldon> 我用的是锐捷认证,但只能用 qq 等聊天,一开网页就断网
<Router2> Sheldon: ........
<Sheldon> 能帮帮忙吗
<Router2> Sheldon: Soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur. Happy kitty, sleepy kitty, purr, purr, purr.
<Sheldon> I'm sorry?
<Sheldon> ????
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是人品的问题
<MeaCulpa> ...
<bootsky> linuxsir上的IRC怎么不能登陆啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 烤肉很不错
<Router2> 哈哈～The Amazing Race S18E01下载完喽～
<iGnome> 电容，还搞笔。 MeaCulpa 还不如你自带的那笔效果好。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 自带的太粗且eikong
<MeaCulpa> 没空
<MeaCulpa> 腾不出
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 电容的原理，就是要接触面的。你没学过物理。
<clclis> 求救:)
<MeaCulpa> 不知道你在说啥
<iGnome> 。。。就是粗的好啊。笨了吧。
<iGnome> :D
<clclis> 有人吗？
<MeaCulpa> 接触面太大
<MeaCulpa> 且有时候不够干燥
<iGnome> 又不是要你平放。。
<MeaCulpa> 关键是腾不出啊，笨
<iGnome> 切下来试试
<clclis> 我想请问下win7 32 能装SQL2005嘛？
<MeaCulpa> 要有更重要的事情
<iGnome> 到时候再安装
<MeaCulpa> 是server版么
<clclis> 对啊 SQL server2005
<MeaCulpa> 今天遇到马拉松，被栏在市区外面
<MeaCulpa> windows 是server么
<clclis> 不是，旗舰版
<sikao_lfs> QA Page    这个是不是官方网站的意思？还是质量保证？
<MeaCulpa> 不是的话只有DEV版
<clclis> 开发版可以装？
<MeaCulpa> 我怀疑不可以
<MeaCulpa> 难说
<clclis> .....
<clclis> 那win7可以装哪个版本的
<MeaCulpa> 不知道
<clclis> ...............
<clclis> :'(
<bootsky> linuxsir上的IRC怎么不能登陆啊	
<bootsky> 有没有人知道，请回答
<clclis> 我用的是pidgin
<sikao_lfs> 一般手册里说的QA page是不是就是中国人认为的软件官方网站？
<ofan> 相当于FAQ吧
<sikao_lfs> bootsky: 给出你登录的网址和频道。。。。。。大家看看
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 常见问题解答啊感觉不像。我尝试一下手册里说的。感觉挺像中国人认为的本软件的官方网站的意思。不过不能肯定。
<hymnusalae> bootsky, Linuxsir上的IRC早多少年就沒有人管了吧，感覺……
<bootsky> 服务器：linuxsir.org           端口：7000
<bootsky> 频道：用/list看
<ofan> sikao_lfs: google一下
<bootsky> 他官方网上说的
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 恩,google的无结果。但是看了些手册翻了下那些网址，应该就是本软件官方网站的意思。否则怎么保证品质呢。
<OT_iux> LinuxFire： irc://irc3.ourirc.com:6668/Linuxfire (charset UTF-8)
<bootsky> 我试一下
<nooutsonwyowl> irc://irc3.ourirc.com:6668
<roylez> http://www.taoguba.com.cn/Article/419745/1
<ofan> 。。。。
<ofan> 安全第一...
<hymnusalae> roylez, 那個賣花的賣的不是那個什麽莫厲花吧？
 * nooutsonwyowl 好一朵美丽的茉莉花
<NWMonster> freenode存在公开聊天记录，大家要淡定
<jyf1987> NWMonster: lol 有人冒充你的id发怎么办
<NWMonster> jyf1987: 如果连我的IP也能冒充，那么我就只好认命了
<NWMonster> xD
<jyf1987> NWMonster: 可是记录ip有什么用呢 随便用个国外代理就是了 只要查不出来源用户就行了 至于是不是你 贵国可不管这么多 贵国向来是有罪推定的
<NWMonster> jyf1987: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。你个坏人
<hymnusalae> NWMonster, 全部頻道的在哪看？
<NWMonster> jyf1987: " 贵国向来是有罪推定的"我的国家可是具有民主专政，自由言论的国家。
<jyf1987> NWMonster: 贵国假如还容你辩解 讲理 并且最终明辨是非放了你 那谁要反对它 LOL 所以说阿 这个黑锅你是背定拉
<jyf1987> NWMonster: 我又没说我国 我说的是贵国 是啥东西都很贵的国家
<NWMonster> hymnusalae: 你问的是什么问题？
<hymnusalae> NWMonster, 這口氣讓我想到 time / bladerunner @ solidot.com 哈哈哈
<NWMonster> jyf1987: 小心你被有罪推出来。。
<hymnusalae> NWMonster, 那個，其它頻道的記錄都可以在什麽地方看？
<jyf1987> NWMonster: hoho 反正你先进去
<NWMonster> hymnusalae: freenode上的协议上写着，记录所有言论，并且提供给任何政府
<hymnusalae> NWMonster, 哦。
<NWMonster> jyf1987: 一起去吧，咱们也算作伴
<sikao_lfs> 行了，别什么自由不自由的了。有资本家剥削的自由，那就没有工人阶级当家做主的自由。阶级社会别太当什么真。
<NWMonster> 真相帝出现
<hymnusalae> 不是目田嗎？
<sikao_lfs> 还有什么什么誓死保卫你说话的自由，也是扯蛋。
<hymnusalae> sikao_lfs, 嗯，死了就沒有自己說話的自由了……
<NWMonster> 算了到此为止吧，谁都不想被国保问问题。
<jyf1987> NWMonster: 等我没有饭吃的时候 咱们可以考虑去下 话说如果关在贵国帝都的话也不错阿 有饭吃 有人伺候 还有个10几平米 属于自己的房间 每个平米都3万呢
<jyf1987> NWMonster: 额 任何政府如何定义？ 如果我说我成立了一个政府 可以要求他提供给我指定频道的言论么
<NWMonster> jyf1987: 谁说的，天朝帝都房屋月租77元
<sikao_lfs> 恩。中央新闻报道，胡总视察的时候。
<sheshark> 不要谈论这些，多无聊啊
<LKoi_Z> 政治话题去天涯谈，这里聊无趣
<sheshark> 对，去天涯
<sikao_lfs> 也是，封了不好。我还指望靠大家给我一些linux解决问题的思路呢。
<NWMonster> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/02/21/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<jyf1987> NWMonster: 那是月租 而已麻
<jyf1987> 放心 不谈也封
<NWMonster> 哈哈
<happyaron> 政治话题都不要在这里谈，:)
<happyaron> 有jc叔叔请喝茶的。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, btw新年過完了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不去考试 在这里折腾
<michaelliu> 请问那位比较了解openldap+kerberos
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: y
<happyaron> jyf1987: 昨天考完了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 好吧
<michaelliu> 请问那位比较了解openldap+kerberos
<michaelliu> 杯具呀
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 沒有，我是說標題……
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: ok
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 當然，您考試的事我是問不上話的，因為直到昨天我才知道你是高中生，還在忙考試……
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: :)
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<happyaron> 改了
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 對了，Ubuntu和Debian重復的包是重新打的嗎？比如coreutils之類的東西？還是能用Debian的就用？
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 99%的包是直接rebuild
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 可能二进制包有一些不同（比如ABI），源码是一样的。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 哦，這個確實。
<Gun^Rose> 折腾了一圈，又跑回ubuntu了！呵呵
<potatofamily> kde4.6性能还是刚刚的
<hymnusalae_> potatofamily, 相比之下前些天有位上Gnome3的同學在這抱怨內存……
<hymnusalae_> Gun^Rose, 你的Gentoo呢？
<potatofamily> hymnusalae, Gnome3的一些想法是很不错的，不过3.0肯定不太好用，到了3.18之后应该就差不多了，我记得2.18版之后感觉就很不错了，3系列应该也差不多
<jyf1987> html5么
<jyf1987> 我希望有个图形库是直接用html5的
<hymnusalae_> jyf1987, 握抓
<hymnusalae_> potatofamily, 你想的真遠，3.18……
<hymnusalae_> potatofamily, 按現在的速度，那是5年。
<potatofamily> hymnusalae, 嗯，但愿我还能看到
<potatofamily> hymnusalae, 如果明年世界上不发生什么的话...
<hymnusalae_> potatofamily, 嗯……
<jyf1987> 恩 但愿明年不发生点事
<jyf1987> 如果真的要发生 我要破口大骂贵国
<hymnusalae_> 這感覺好像某宗教祈禱儀式……
<potatofamily> 侯哥，在么？
<potatofamily> freeflyi1g, 侯哥，在么？
<jyf1987> 现在有民用的多cpu的板子么
 * microcai cjktty 的一个 long term bug
<happyaron> remove it?
<ofan> jyf1987: 看到个js图形库是用的html5 canvas绘图
 * microcai 修复了
<jyf1987> ofan: 我要的是桌面gui库阿
<ofan> ..奥
<happyaron> jyf1987: cairo
<jyf1987> happyaron: cairo跟html5两码事 额
<ofan> jyf1987: 桌面还要html5?
<happyaron> jyf1987: gnome3那个html输出就用的cairo
<ofan> 不也得用浏览器，js多搭配..
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那是backend
<jyf1987> 我是说直接gnome的界面文件不是那个xml 就是html5
<happyaron> o
<jyf1987> 他就载入进去 绑定点事件处理就好了 连渲染都用css3 不过这点gtk3已经做到了
<ofan> gnome开发者都是XML的fans？
<jyf1987> 至于你输出用什么画 我才懒得管呢
<jyf1987> 都是java爱好者 额
<ofan> 对了 不用gnome和kde，怎么弄chrome代理？
<potatofamily> 什么都好，就是别对显卡要求太高
<ofan> ProxySwitchy 用不了
<ofan> 对cpu要求搞
<ofan> 高
<iGnome> export HTTP_PROXY?
<ofan> 貌似不管用..
<jyf1987> ofan: proxy_chains
<iGnome> proxychain?
<jyf1987> 这个十分惯用
<jyf1987> chrome无视系统变量的 额
<ofan> jyf1987: 稳定？ 以前用过，经常崩..
<iGnome> 烂浏览器，删除算了
<ofan> - -
<jyf1987> ofan: 那是chrome自己的问题
<ManateeLazyCat> 有人用 apt-p2p 吗？ 我试了一下， 但是都是直接从服务器下载， 没有从 apt-p2p 的其他用户下载， 是不是没有人用 apt-p2p?
<iGnome> 用midori吧
<ofan> jyf1987: 不是，用proxychain代理的别的程序
<iGnome> 很久前，有人用 ManateeLazyCat
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 我怀疑根本就没有人用 apt-p2p, 一点数据都没有， 全部都是从服务器拉的
<iGnome> nnnd 手机导航软件都没好的了
<iGnome> ManateeLazyCat: 曾经的事情嘛
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 恩， 我明白了。
<jyf1987> ofan: 还行阿
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: apt p2p, 这东西， 没有用户就杯具了
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: The Typeclassopedia 看得很迷糊，arrow monoid applicative monad monadplus monadmix 等看完一个就忘记一个了
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 不要看那個了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 那该干啥
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 因為最根本的問題是 Monad 是一個基于類型的類。就是 m a。如果你要做什麽工作需要針對任何類數據都有用的時候才會用那個。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 能用就成，不用建立就好。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 後面還有很多東西吧，比如异常處理什麽的，不光是IO。
<OT_iux> 我正在Ubuntu下的VBox里面装红旗Linux6 SP3
<OT_iux> 这货居然要13G以上空闲空间
<happyaron> OT_iux: 丢掉它吧
<OT_iux> 很渣么？
<jyf1987> p2p都这样
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 那個東西以後慢慢看。
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 这里有红旗官方 可以找他们
<OT_iux> @@？
<OT_iux> 我反正只是好奇喔
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 没骗你
<OT_iux> 找他们干啥呢……
<jyf1987> 恩
<iGnome> lerosua: 有人挑事
<calebot-> 红旗有贡献过代码么？
<microcai> calebot-: 没
<Stifler> test
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 继续看 rwh?
<chendy> 用红旗有什么好处？
<microcai> calebot-: 红旗的员工贡献过代码
<ManateeLazyCat> Haha, 居然有 haskeller. :)
<lerosua> iGnome: take it easy .
<Stifler> 我用的第一款linux
<potatofamily> 大宝，挺好的
<iGnome> 拉，变洋鬼子了。 lerosua
<calebot-> ubuntu 本来想在 11.11 用上 wayland
<calebot-> 看来是指望不上了
<jyf1987> 结果没用？
<OT_iux> ？
<lerosua> iGnome:  自分のことを、どのような他人の言うことがありますか
<potatofamily> 不要着急
<OT_iux> 不是11.10么
<iGnome> 。。。
<OT_iux> 怎么有11.11了？
<tenzu> 斗篷甩日语了。。。
<calebot-> 11.10
<OT_iux> 光棍节特别版么
 * calebot- typo
<OT_iux> xD
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 你原來那個書都看完了呀？
<calebot-> 哇，今年的光棍节特光棍啊
<potatofamily> 日 本人
<calebot-> 111111
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 倒数第二节看不懂，最后一节是 zipper，看过其他资料
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 那個是“自己的事別人不好說”的意思嗎？
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 你可以試試 RWH 吧。反正這東西寫寫就知道了。
<OT_iux> (14时26分39秒) Stifler: 我用的第一款linux ——我的第一款是红帽子6好像…… 卸载的时候把我20G的昆腾火球的硬盘分区表干掉了……
<jyf1987> 斗篷已经日本鬼子了
<tenzu> jyf1987: 斗篷被日本loli调教了？
<lerosua> hymnusalae_: 做自己的事，让别人去说吧，  大概google翻译得不好吧
<iGnome> calebot-: bot本来无性。赶紧改名。要不一直光棍
<potatofamily> 第一次卸载我把硬盘低格了
<jyf1987> tenzu: 差不多
<iGnome> lerosua: ?
<OT_iux> potatofamily: 没错……
<OT_iux> (14时29分46秒) 欧剃: !trans 自分のことを
<OT_iux> (14时29分49秒) ***Oicebot 译 欧剃 说: 自言自语
<OT_iux> (14时29分53秒) 欧剃: !trans どのような他人の言うことがありますか
<OT_iux> (14时29分56秒) ***Oicebot 译 欧剃 说: 你有别人怎么说
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 呃……
<lerosua> 八格亚鲁
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 看我來翻譯的還不錯呢。
<tenzu> jyf1987: 斗篷被御姐和人妻调教过么？
<potatofamily> 亚麻带
<jyf1987> tenzu: 有人妻
<hymnusalae_> 大膠布，萌大奶。
<OT_iux> ^^; 那个机器人是依靠谷歌翻译的……
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: ...
<Stifler> OT_iux: 怎么用？
<OT_iux> 在这个频道被屏蔽了= =
<hymnusalae_> Stifler, ……你對機器人有什麽特殊的癖好嗎？
<Stifler> Stifler: 没有，机器人又没大胸
<potatofamily> 一群男人在一起聊天，说说就会下道，这里很缺女人啊
<Stifler> potatofamily: 你去拉几个？
<OT_iux> 就是 (14时32分32秒) 欧剃: !trans Auto|zh-cn please translate this sentence into Chinese
<OT_iux> (14时32分36秒) ***Oicebot 译 欧剃 说: 请翻译成中文这句话
<Danielfeng> 。。。。。
<Stifler> !trans Auto|zh-cn please translate this sentence into Chinese
<lerosua> 本来在说linux的， 一下子扯到日语去了 ...
<tenzu> lerosua: 听说你被调教了
<potatofamily> Stifler, 我能力不够，除了老婆，别的女人都不听我的
<Stifler> potatofamily:－ －！
<lerosua> tenzu: 就说了句日语嘛，啥叫调教哩。我倒是想去日本被调教一下，你资助一下路费吧。
<tenzu> potatofamily: 你已经很不错了，竟然不是你听你老婆的
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 前天日本來人到上海你不去……
<tenzu> lerosua: 精神支持管够
<OT_iux> Stifler: 在这个频道不能用，机器人被屏蔽了
<lerosua> hymnusalae_: 苍井空来了再说
<OT_iux> #Ubuntu-cn unable to join channel (address is banned)
<iGnome> lerosua: 邮购日本新娘嘛
<lerosua> iGnome:  你试过？
<Stifler> iGnome: 二手便宜
<iGnome> 业务不熟？给钱，我找人办理。 lerosua
<lerosua> iGnome: 那倒不必了。我有老婆了。
<Stifler> 这个lubotu2啥都不知道...
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> RedFlag Linux 6 SP3 这货有人能给点评价么？
<OT_iux> 我只是好奇……
<Stifler> OT_iux: 只用过Desktop 5
 * happyaron 某斗篷说，我回家都不用那东西。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 怎么把 True 转成 1，False 转成 0
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: ‘斗篷’二字何解？
<iGnome> 拉。哈皮这话，可挑大了。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 寫個函數吧。
<hymnusalae_> Stifler, 自己看論壇就知道了。他叫鬥篷男。
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: 了解了
<hymnusalae_> 話說這個繁體轉換還是有些差矩
<lerosua> 那东西是哪样东西？ 哪位给指教下
 * happyaron 斗篷说回家不用SUSE
<OT_iux> @@
<tenzu> 斗篷回家用Durex
<iGnome> 哈皮。 lol
<lerosua> tenzu: durex是国产品牌吗
<tenzu> lerosua: 你比我懂
<lerosua> tenzu:  第六感 便宜
<microcai> lerosua: 这个世界上怎么会有国产这种说法
<iGnome> 这啥。我还以为是鸭子的衍生产品呢。 tenzu
<tenzu> lerosua: 没用过
 * microcai 国产的意思是党产。
<lerosua> microcai: 起码宣传上有这种说法嘛
<tenzu> iGnome: 你别跟我说你不懂啊
<iGnome> microcai: 这家伙，似乎思想很革命了额？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 还是用 if xxx then 1 else 0
<iGnome> tenzu: 你洋鬼子的，我不懂啊
<tenzu> iGnome: 别装了，你英语比我好
<iGnome> 那你意思是，哈皮最懂？
<tenzu> iGnome: 你最懂
<iGnome> 我的英文可不好啊
<iGnome> 哈皮的好。狒狒的好
<lerosua> 这里有谁学日语的啊
<lerosua> 我想学
<calebot-> lerosua: 先安装 kanatest
<lerosua> calebot-: 学日语的软件？
<void1> 日本語
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 不是，用case
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, True 和 False 是 constructor
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 你用 if 當然也行，不過感覺這個能用模式匹配的話一般還是配了……
<void1> 日本語っておいしい？
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 應該效率是一樣的，因為都要求值到 True/False 這一步。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: if 比 case of 简单多了，这时候不用 if 那什么时候用 If
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 隨意吧，哈哈哈。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 我最近思維僵化……
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 學日語，看動漫。
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 先把00年到10年的主要動漫拉出來一句一句對著念，哈哈哈。
<xiooli> googlereader 被封了？
<lerosua> hymnusalae_: 呃。
<calebot-> xiooli: https
<void1> このチャンネルに日本にいる人も少なくないよ
<xiooli> calebot-, 就是https
<lerosua> hymnusalae_: 大概我其实不是想学日语，只不过偶尔想装B
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 看動漫很能裝B的。
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 先把“奇克休”“克死”之類的學會吧民……
<lerosua> hymnusalae_:  克死 是啥意思
<hymnusalae_> void1, 你是說這個頻道裏日本來的人不少嗎？
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 就是他媽的……
<lerosua> ...
<hackA> hacker@Hacker:~$ sudo lsb_release -a
<hackA> sudo: unable to resolve host Hacker
<hackA> [sudo] password for hacker:
<hackA> No LSB modules are available.
<hackA> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<void1> hymnusalae_: そうですね
<hackA> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<hackA> Release:	10.04
<lerosua> hymnusalae_:  看来你会日语啊
<hackA> Codename:	lucid
<hackA> hacker@Hacker:~$ uname -a
<hackA> Linux Hacker 2.6.37.1 #1 SMP Mon Feb 21 14:24:42 CST 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 能看，不會說。
<hackA> hacker@Hacker:~$
<tenzu> kk竟然没上班？
<void1> 日本人ではないですけど
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 一般的對話放慢了說能睬一睬。
<hymnusalae_> void1, 雖然不是日本人……然後呢？
<lerosua> hymnusalae_:  我想达到装b的境界就是，随时能蹦出一两句有意思的日语就成了。
<iIlL10oO> tenzu: 谁是kk
<hymnusalae_> iIlL10oO, ^k^
<iIlL10oO> ...
<void1> やっぱ、ちょっと理解が違いますね :D
<tenzu> iIlL10oO: 同上
<lerosua> hymnusalae_: 然后我再去学两样句子的别的语言。
<hymnusalae_> lerosua, 呵呵
<void1> hymnusalae_: 这个频道里的人，在日本的也不少，虽然他们也都不是日本人
<hymnusalae_> void1, 嗯，上次問出個韓國友人，當時把我囧的。
 * calebot- 討厭泡菜人
<void1> キムチ
<tenzu> 棒子人，stick man
<hymnusalae_> void1, 你擼管呢？
<hymnusalae_> calebot-, ……
<tenzu> hi
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: ...
<roylez> void1: http://i.imgur.com/9ppzU.jpg
<^k^> tenzu, 好  ㍦ 
<hymnusalae_> hackA, 怎麽了？
<Stifler> lUgUAn
<lerosua> 还是学一下英文吧，大家跟我一起读  loser = 撸自个儿
<void1> roylez: 为什么发给我？
<hackA> 没怎么10.04 内核升级成功了激动了。
<iIlL10oO> > `uname -a`
<iIlL10oO> hackA: 什么版本的内核
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 我看到 Bool 類型是 Ord 的實例，應該有求序列的函數可以用在 True False 上，不用自己寫。
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Linux ub1 2.6.38-4-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 16 23:44:48 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<hymnusalae_> hackA, ……出問題出問題出問題
<hackA> 2.6.37.1
<hackA> 。38的我没敢生
<hackA> 怕不稳定。 2.6.38-4 稳定么？
<iIlL10oO> hackA: 嗯
<roylez> void1: 看你无聊
<iIlL10oO> hackA: 正在测试中,应该稳定的
<hackA> snapshot:	2.6.38-rc5-git5	2011-02-19	
<hackA> 你升的是这个版本？
<void1> roylez: ...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 应该利用它是 Enum 的 instance
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/9ppzU.jpg
<hackA> 阿米啊米， 太高深了，偶不懂你们继续讨论。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 嗯。我錯了。
<iIlL10oO> hackA: 我用的是 ubuntu 11.04
<hymnusalae_> 中國牛奶算完了。連娃哈哈打廣告都打外國奶源的牌了……
<tenzu> roylez: EE会保佑他
<roylez> tenzu: hero死得快阿
<hackA> iIlL10oO  11.04我大前天装了， 对于那个总崩溃的测试版受不了我就装的10.04
<tenzu> roylez: 那是因为没有雇佣炮灰
<hymnusalae_> hackA, 小白鼠不好當的。
<iIlL10oO> hackA: 我没装桌面,用命令行server版本
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 知道了，fromEnum
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 嗯。
<hackA> iIlL10oO ：你真厉害阿，命令行我用不习惯，很多命令我都不会 ，我刚接触ubuntu没多久，还不会用命令行呢，到时候我也的学习一下去。
<iIlL10oO> hackA: 嗯,我也装了桌面版本,我有好几台电脑
<tenzu> iIlL10oO: 你是cmd控么？
<iIlL10oO> tenzu: 不是
<hackA> iIlL10oO：真幸福，努力吧，命令行里能用vbox么？我是新手不怎么懂。
<jyf1987> tenzu: ]
<tenzu> jyf1987: 神马？
<OT_iux> @@ hackA 似乎不行吧……
<iIlL10oO> hackA: 没有xorg,应该不行,不过可以把xorg装在另一台电脑里,然后连接起来
<hackA> 不小的呀，我不知道才会问你们呀。
<hackA> 。。。。。阿， 这个问题还不如直接用桌面版呢。
<microcai> hackA:想在命令行下用 vm 可以试试 qemu
<iIlL10oO> qemu +1
<jyf1987> 恩 qemu-kvm
<hackA> vm是什么呀？vmware？
<jyf1987> kvm不错的 你可以试试 我用过
<hackA> 奥原来如此。。
<hackA> 谢谢，我用虚拟机在装个sever版的测试一下看看，我也喜欢命令行，运行起来比较方便。
<tang_> 装个双系统老是容易死机
<tang_> 无论是XP还是UBUNTU
<jyf1987> 虚拟机装debian系比较脑残
<tang_> 有朋友知道怎么回事吗？
<void1> x装在另一台电脑里，完全是理想化的状态，实际上不可能的...
<hackA> 我就是双系统呀。
<jyf1987> 我有两个机器都是一个系统
<hackA> 我现在在用ubuntu感觉没总死机呀。
<tang_> jyf
<jyf1987> ?
<tang_> s啥意思
<tang_> 两个机器一个系统？
<tang_> 我这个双系统 老是死机，我把电脑拆开，内存卸了，显卡卸了，重新装好再上。
<tang_> 目前还没有死机
<tang_> 朋友怎么不指点一下啊
<hackA> 这个问题比较难吧，我是XP下装的UBUNTU
<OT_iux> =。= 一个多小时，了红旗还没装完
<hackA> 内存可能有问题，或是你的磁盘读写有问题吧，看看有没有坏到之类的吧，如果但系统没问题的花我感觉应该是硬盘上有问题。
<tang_> HACKA怎样知道是不是系统问题呢？
<tang_> hackA,
<hackA> 一般来讲，全新安装的u不能图
<hackA> ubuntu是不会出问题的
<debianer> 谁懂inkscape插件？能否根据新浪财经的股票数据，做一个inkscape的股票插件，那样就可以画图了
<tang_> hackA, 如果不及时更新可能要出问题吧
<hackA> 全新安装的系统一般来说比较稳定，在没有安装软件的情况可以测试系统的性能，ubuntu有测试工具，或是你但XP系统测试，如果没有问题就可能是硬件或不兼容问题。
<tang_> hackA, ubuntu怎样测试？
<iIlL10oO> 22 2  */5 * * root  (sudo nice aptitude update && sudo nice aptitude upgrade -y) &
<hackA> 系统工具里有个测试系统性能。
<tang_> 我把显卡上的风扇拆了，看起不顺眼
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。
<tang_> 哦我试试
<hackA> 汗。
<tang_> hackA, 谢谢
<hackA> 散热能性么。 没风扇散热呢。
<tang_> 所以我这时候电脑还没有死机
<hackA> 没事，我帮不了你什么我也刚学ubuntu的。
<tang_> 我那天听一个人说那风扇一般用不着啊
<hackA> 看看CPU占用率吧，在面板上加个监视器，然后看看如果死机了看一下占用率多少。
<tang_> 好的
<tang_> 测试完了，喊我看测试报告
<tang_> 全英文啊
<tang_> hackA, 咋办？
<hackA> 翻译被，我也没办法。
<tang_> 翻译？？？
<tang_> 我没有那水平
<hackA> 如果你会用PE系统的花，找个PE带测试工具的，去测试一下你的系统内存和硬盘，死机一般有很多方式可能性的。
<hackA> 着个翻译网站翻译呀。。
<hackA> 谷歌和有道都有翻译
<tang_> 你说的PE我没有办法
<roylez> top看看
<hackA> 那你就全新安装一个系统，在里面看看会不会司机。
<tang_> 安装不来
<tang_> 凡是双系统崩溃我就没有自己救活过
<hackA> 死机，这东西得慢慢测试，可能是软件，也可能是硬件，也可能是散热不好，也可能是硬盘坏到。谁能知道了，或是兼容问题。。得慢慢测试呀，
<tang_> 哦
<tang_> 、明白
<roylez> 散热不好是个很好的platform independent的理由
<tang_> 我一般先安装XP，再装ubuntu
<hackA> 没什么阿，很简单，跟单系统安装一样，你可以删掉ubuntu分区，清空MBR从装。
<tang_> 用啥来删除？
<hackA> 这个就看个人爱好了。 怎么弄都行，总之看好是谁引导谁，别弄错是谁引导就行，我是ubuntu引导XP
<tang_> 估计很多英文吧
<tang_> 安装时候
<hackA> 汗。。。。。
<tang_> 我不敢动
<OT_iux> 我单Ubuntu
<OT_iux> 我单Ubuntu，需要IE或者网银的时候开VM
<tang_> 我用惯XP，但是很想学习ubuntu
<hackA> 慢慢学呀，你可以引导到NT引导项里在设置呀，安装MAXDOS在里面有分区工具和MBR清空修复的软件。
<OT_iux> tang_: 我两年前也是和你一样的
<OT_iux> tang_: 建议你先从虚拟机玩起
<tang_> 卸载了显卡风扇，别说，现在还没有死机。
<hackA> 阿米啊米，我也刚接触ubuntu
<OT_iux> tang_: 玩熟悉了，再装双系统
<OT_iux> tang_: 或者可以WUBI安装一个Ubuntu
<tang_> OT_iux, 虚拟机？
<OT_iux> tang_: 恩，虚拟机就是VMWare之类的，让你在电脑上虚拟一台空白的计算机
<tang_> 是什么？另一台电脑？
<tang_> 我是用的wubi
<tang_> 先
<OT_iux> WUBI好呀
<tang_> 后来刻了个光盘
<OT_iux> 可以像真机一样玩
<tang_> 虚拟机具体怎么玩？
<hackA> 如果那样还不如用虚拟机安全。。。
<tang_> 请指点
<hackA> 你可以用VBOX很简单的。
<hackA> 在xp里就能安装
<OT_iux> 虚拟机是使用一个专门的程序，在这个程序里面装系统
<OT_iux> 这个程序本身假装它自己是一台独立的机器
<LKoi_Z> VBOX小型的方便，VM也挺好
<OT_iux> 让你的系统程序跑在这个虚拟程序里
<debianer> 我想问一下，现在sopcast还能用吗？哪里可以下载
<OT_iux> 缺点是占用真机的内存来工作，效率较低
<hackA> http://www.virtualbox.org/ 有下载的，选择Downloads 然后选择VirtualBox 4.0.4 for Windows hosts x86/amd64
<tang_> 我的CPU是P4的
<tang_> 2.67G
<OT_iux> WUBI的好处是你不需要介入磁盘分配这类糟心的事情，就可以很快弄好双系统，但是它毕竟还不是真正的安装，偶尔还是会出一些问题
<tang_> 能运行吗？
<hackA> tang_：阿米啊米，你的双系统是用wubi安装的？
<tang_> 或者只需要内存够大就可以？
<tang_> 是啊
<OT_iux> 恩，内存够大就好
<OT_iux> 其实，你能用WUBI就没必要再开虚拟机了……我 个人观点
<tang_> 我弄到一个U盘里
<debianer> 我在appspot上自建的博客又被屏蔽了，有什么好博客推荐一下吗？
<hackA> 乱套了，有点乱。。
<tang_> 用U盘安装的，是不是你们说的wubi?
<hackA> 国产163
<debianer> 有什么好博客推荐吗？
<hackA> 不是
<debianer> 到哪里去申请博客？
<tang_> 里面有个文件就叫wubi我点击他操作的
<hackA> debianer：新浪或是163都有博客可以申请还有很多的。
<tang_> 不是WUBI ？
<OT_iux> tang_: …WUBI是在Windows里面运行一个exe程序，这个程序自动划一块地方给Linux，然后装好系统和双启动
<tang_> 是在XP系统里装的
<OT_iux> 然后重启的时候你在Windows菜单下面会看到一个Ubuntu
<OT_iux> 恩，那应该就是WUBI安装的
<tang_> 启动菜单哦
<tang_> 我先安装XP，后安装ubuntu,结果ubuntu排到启动项前了
<hackA> 其实你应该去ubuntu中文wiki学习一下。
<tang_> 有点喧宾夺主的感觉
<tang_> 我学了一点就开始操刀
<tang_> 结果弄坏了两次系统了
<debianer> hackA: 新浪和163的都没意思
<OT_iux> tang_: 弄坏了才能学到知识呀
<tang_> 那个测试结果好像表格类似的，能翻译吗？
<hackA> debianer ：那我没办法奥，只能靠谷歌搜一下吧，不过还是尽量用国内的吧，最起码不会被墙到外面。
<OT_iux> tang_:   http://min.us/ilQTAO.png 这是我在Ubuntu里面用虚拟机装红旗的截图
<tang_> 红旗？
<OT_iux> debianer: 试试sinablog吧……还算勉强靠谱
<OT_iux> 恩@@
<tang_> 啥？
<OT_iux> 国产的红旗Linux……
<tang_> 哦，和UBUNTU比较怎样？
<debianer> OT_iux: 你是说新浪博客吗
<hackA> 红旗有红帽好么，感觉还是ubuntu近似于windows了。
<OT_iux> tang_: 还没装完……不知道
<OT_iux> debianer: 是的
<debianer> OT_iux: 不想哟给你
<tang_> 还没有装完？呵呵
<debianer> OT_iux: 不想用新浪的
<tang_> OT_iux, 我的cpu占有好像比较高，怎么回事？
<hymnusalae_> debianer, wordpress 不知道怎麽樣，我這好像能看，有的人說他那看不了。不行的話自己搞個空間自己上算了。
<debianer> hymnusalae_: 好的，我试试，谢谢你
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 另外百度空間也成……
<tang_> OT_iux, ，看见你的安装截图了，比较帅嘛
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 至少這個誰都能看到。
<happyaron> aria2的BT也很牛的啊。
<hymnusalae_> 有誰試過 mldonkey 的 BT 呀？
<hymnusalae_> 怎麽身邊安裝 mldonkey 的都還安裝個 transmission 之類的，搞得我心很虛。
<hymnusalae_> 後面還打算拉動漫的說。
<OT_iux> tang_: 呵呵…
<OT_iux> tang_: 我现在启动一下试试
<tang_> 系统测试怎么看都是些硬件的东西啊
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 奇怪，红旗Linux可耻地启动失败了
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 這看著還有 Linux 啟動失敗的……
<OT_iux> @@
<tang_> OT_iux, 失败了？
<OT_iux> 恩……显示 无法识别到显示设备
<tang_> 虚拟的，是不是可以反复弄？直到弄好？
<OT_iux> 没错
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 不過，內核還有驅動一般不是都有 VMWare/VBox 這種虛擬設備的驅動嗎？
<OT_iux> 不知道啊…… 也许是我设置问题？
 * microcai vbox 里选对硬件型号
<OT_iux> 奇怪的红旗Linux……花了我1小时20分钟来装= =#
 * microcai 居然还在用红旗 .. kernel 还是  2.6.18 的吧
<tang_> 现在开始系统不坏我尽量不去弄
<Stifler> 好黑啊
<Stifler> 办公室的灯坏了，大白天点蜡。。。
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 没有自然采光么
<OT_iux> 似乎不符合建筑设计规范……
<hymnusalae_> tang_, 一般說這話，還是自己電腦的話，我祝願他能堅持2個月。
<Stifler> OT_iux: 这一间在最里头。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，shell脚本中，执行 outdns=`host $line` $line 是while 从文件中读入的行，这样不对？
<zdc> 朋友们，有谁能告诉我怎样在grub2中向内核传递nousb参数啊
<Stifler> 还是grub1好啊 ^ ^
<tang_> 我不知道，你问问其他老师。
<zdc> 感谢回答，继续等
<hymnusalae_> zdc, 和其它參數一樣呀。
<hymnusalae_> zdc, 你現在 grub2 的 grub.cfg 文件能傳一份嗎？
<hymnusalae_> zdc, code.bulix.org 上放
<tang_> 这里好人很多，我在这学到很多东西。
<OT_iux> (16时14分50秒) tang_: 现在开始系统不坏我尽量不去弄 —— 其实刚开始玩就要捣鼓
<zdc> hymnusalae_: linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-amd64 root=UUID=750f7d98-0047-4394-8358-cd33c7073c81 ro  nousb quiet.这是我的kernel设置，可是不管用，依然自动检测usb
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, +1
<hymnusalae_> zdc, 你的那個有沒有用 initrd 之類的東西？
<hymnusalae_> zdc, 我錯了，看這個應該是沒有用。
<tang_> 我捣鼓死了两盘了，拿xp安装盘都无法安装，估计是安装ubuntu时把分区表弄坏了。
<zdc> hymnusalae_: 你好，传到哪里啊，在这里帖吗
<tang_> 我还是请别人来弄活硬盘的
<hymnusalae_> zdc, 不是。
<hymnusalae_> zdc, 在 code.bulix.org
<Stifler> tang_: 你不会是没引导xp直接重装的吧
<hymnusalae_> zdc, 看話題的說明。
<xrfang> 诸位，我在折腾netbeans字体的时候把jre/lib/fonts目录下的fonts.dir文件给搞崩了（运行mkfontsdir）,请问如何生成这个文件？
<tang_> OT_iux, 你弄这系统多久了？
<hymnusalae_> tang_, 是不是在檢測完設備後就黑屏不動那種？
<OT_iux> 真正开始使用是09年
<tang_> OT_iux, 我是在xp安装好后直接安装ubuntude .
<tang_> 你说的引导之类的说实话我不知道怎么回、事
<Stifler> tang_: 哦
<tang_> hymnusalae_, 你说啥？
<OT_iux> 恩……这个涉及的计算机的启动过程……
<OT_iux> 你可以去Google一下相关的介绍，介绍一个计算机系统是如何启动的……
<tang_> 阴道需要设置？
<hymnusalae_> tang_, 我說你XP安裝不上去是不是檢測完設備後就黑屏那種？
<tang_> 错了
<OT_iux> -_,- 神奇的错别字
<hymnusalae_> -_-
<Stifler> - -!
<hymnusalae_> 圍觀 tang_,
 * OT_iux 同围观
<tang_> 我郁闷
<tang_> 拼音的好处
 * Stifler 开大了
<tang_> hymnusalae_, 好像就是那种
<tang_> 显示了几个英文，我不认识
<hymnusalae_> tang_, 你是不是把 Linux 安裝在第一個分區？
<OT_iux> 03年试着装了一次红帽子，结果把硬盘格掉了……07年申请了一张UbuntuLiveCD，没玩多久，因为得按照网上的教程花上2小时“快速配置”一下各种设置才能上网……09年开始学会U盘LiveCD的安装……才慢慢开始熟悉了
<tang_> 估计是C盘
<Stifler> ..
<OT_iux> hymnusalae_: 他最早不是说是WUBI安装的么
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 我不知道，他不是說 XP 安裝盤都不行嗎？
<tang_> 五笔也是安装到C盘啊
<Stifler> WUBI有设置路径的吧
<tang_> 估计ubuntu是默认安装到c盘吧
<tang_> 他要我设置什么挂载之类的，我根本不懂
<OT_iux> tang_: 额，不同安装方式不一样……
<tang_> 我那硬盘就分了4个区
<OT_iux> tang_: http://blogold.chinaunix.net/u1/36747/showart_370207.html
<OT_iux> 建议你参考这个文
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu硬盘安装与配置详细图解 - debian - 工作學習日志
<tang_> 我现在虽然已经安过几次了，其实我还是不知道到底怎么安
<tang_> 反正瞎弄，弄起可以开机就完事
<tang_> OT_iux, ，好的
<tang_> 谢谢啊
<OT_iux> ^_^
<hymnusalae_> tang_, 玩兩次就會了。
<OT_iux> 还有，建议去 Ubuntu官方中文论坛的 系统安装 版块看看置顶贴里面的介绍
<tang_> 先还要备份数据？
<hymnusalae_> cfy 不在呀……
<tang_> 说实话我也不会
<tang_> ubuntu可以自动升级不？
<OT_iux> 额，可以的……
<OT_iux> 不过不建议你没事升级发行版……
<tang_> 发行版？
<tang_> 啥意思？
<tang_> 难道有盗版？
<OT_iux> 额，不是…… 升级发行版的意思就是…把你的系统升级到新出来的下一个版本
 * OT_iux 惨痛的经历学会了没坏就别修它的道理……
<tang_> 我现在是10.04
<iMom0> 那就滚动发行版吧。哈哈。
<tang_> 那天准备下载10.10
<tang_> 可是听说那个支持时间比较短
<tang_> 所以没有要10.10
<OT_iux> 你等过几个月熟悉了之后
<OT_iux> 直接上11.04吧
<tang_> 10.04可以支持3年？是不是
<OT_iux> 应该不止吧……
<iMom0> 10.04服务器 五年
<iMom0> 桌面三年吧好像
<dchxcrow> awesome如何把程序自动放到其它的tag里啊
<tang_> OT_iux, ，那个网页说的安装还要什么grub?
<tang_> 我没有用过那个东西、
<OT_iux> 恩，Grub是一个启动器，当你装双系统的时候Ubuntu会自动帮你装好
<OT_iux> （自动到你都没意识到自己装了Grub……）
<tang_> 我就是没有弄明白引导
<tang_> 主要是我的英语水平太烂
<OT_iux> http://www.pconline.com.cn/pcedu/teach/computer/base/0405/384661.html
<OT_iux> 看看这篇文……
<tang_> 恩，谢谢啊
<OT_iux> 看完第一页 http://www.pconline.com.cn/pcedu/teach/computer/base/0405/384661_1.html 还有下一页
<tang_> 恩，明白。
<jyf1987> 额 还没的色玩？
<tang_> 看完了，明白了点点
<hymnusalae_> jyf1987, 得色什麽？
<tang_> 在硬盘上安装ubuntu就是指在xp系统下安装吧？
<tang_> 还是指的空硬盘？
<tang_> OT_iux, ?
<jyf1987> hymnusalae_: 你们这帮人阿 还在的色系统安装 额
<hymnusalae_> jyf1987, 我什麽都沒有說呀……
<jyf1987> hymnusalae_: 和你对话的那位
<hymnusalae_> jyf1987, 話說剛才下線的那是誰？
<hymnusalae_> 小k掉了？
<OT_iux> 额，在硬盘上安装是指的在空的硬盘，或者在有系统的硬盘的某个空的分区上安装
<tang_> OT_iux, 我如果装好了xp后，再装ubuntu只要找个空的比如F盘安，是否双系统就不会混乱或者崩溃？
<OT_iux> 额，混乱和崩溃一般是其他软件错误造成的，跟系统怎么装的其实关系不大……
<OT_iux> 硬盘安装和WUBI的不同之处在于，它需要你手动（或使用Ubuntu安装工具）在硬盘上划出一块区域来（比如你说的F盘），格式化掉，然后让Ubuntu把自己完整安装在上面
<NoIE> 安装前请备份重要文件。
<OT_iux> 恩，没错
<tang_> OT_iux, 及时装在一个盘里也无所谓？
<tang_> 即使
<OT_iux> Ubuntu会自动配置Grub等引导程序，帮你配置好双系统
<OT_iux> 应该不能装在同一个分区里，但是装在同一个硬盘里面是可以的
<tang_> 我的估计是装在同一个分区
<tang_> 我以前看他们俩都在C盘里呆着。
<tang_> 他们文件长得不一样我看得出来
<OT_iux> 噢，你原来的WUBi安装就是在某个硬盘上新建一个文件夹，里面放上虚拟的磁盘文件，然后所有的安装其实都是装在虚拟磁盘文件里的
<OT_iux> 所以不涉及到磁盘分区问题
<tang_> 哦
<Stifler> test
<tang_> o
<tang_> OT_iux, 那我想知道安装ubuntu到底需要几个分区？
<sheshark> dns出问题了
<tang_> 在硬盘上
<tang_> OT_iux, 在不？
<OT_iux> 额，一般的建议是
<OT_iux> 根 / 一个分区 ，个人文件夹 /home 一个分区 ， 交换空间 SWAP 一个分区
<OT_iux> 也有人建议引导区 /boot 单独一个分区，特别是双系统多系统硬盘启动的时候
<OT_iux> tang_: 先下了……晚上再联系（虽然我不一定会上网……）
<GPLfeng>  
<tang_> 谢谢
<tang_> 那我也先下了
<iMom0> arch用户去升级系统了。再见。
<GPLfeng> 刚才电信dns解析巨慢
<GPLfeng> :-&
<sheshark1> 刚才dns坏了
<sheshark1> 不知道是不是全国性的断网
<NoIE> 8.8.8.8 ？
<happyaron> 似乎是有些地方dns问题比较严重。
<happyaron> 8.8.8.8的没遇到啥问题。
<ofan> iMom0: arch还用升级？
<flay> arch每天升级
<happyaron> arch不升级有死掉的可能
<happyaron> lol
<hymnusalae_> cfy 還不來呀……
<flay> 还好吧 不开testing问题不大
<ofan> 天天更新
<GPLfeng> 我也换成谷歌的了
<ofan> 用opendns
<happyaron> 我这里8.8.8.8解析一个域名要300+msec
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, Hello
<happyaron> ofan: ipv6支持差点
<ofan> 恩 google的比较慢
<ofan> 还有很多解析不了
<happyaron> 哦？
<NoIE> linux 下的 firefox 4 不支持硬件加速。
<happyaron> 8.8.8.8解析不了？
<ofan> 有的
<ofan> 也可能更新比较慢
<happyaron> o
<GPLfeng> opendns广告有点多
<ofan> 以前用工具测过，comodo的dns貌似最好
<happyaron> comodo?
<happyaron> adblock广告无压力
<ofan> happyaron: 恩 win下的一免费防火墙
<ofan> 提供免费dns
<happyaron> ofan: ip地址是啥？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: hello
<happyaron> 我就看过northon的，还没实验
<ofan> happyaron: http://www.comodo.com/secure-dns/
<ofan> 号称自动屏蔽挂马网站...
<happyaron> ofan: 这个不好。
<tusooa> ls
<ofan> happyaron: 咋了?
<happyaron> ofan: 我又不在乎木马，只要能访问就好
<GPLfeng> 。。
<happyaron> 篡改dns结果的dns服务器都是垃圾服务器
<happyaron> 我们都有人篡改了，不需要它再改。
<ofan> happyaron: 应该不是篡改
<happyaron> ofan: 那怎么屏蔽呢
<happyaron> 不是重定向到他们的hx网页？
<ofan> happyaron: 只是会给警告
<happyaron> ofan: dns服务器怎么给你警告
<ofan> happyaron: 就是转向吧
<ofan> chrome不也会警告..
<happyaron> ofan: web客户端的警告和dns的警告咋能是一回事呢。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 额.. 反正又不掉血
<ofan> opendns也不错
<happyaron> 我也喜欢opendns，但是ipv6支持太垃圾
<ofan> 暂时还用不到
<ofan> opendns算比较大的了，应该会即使上v6
<ofan> 及时
<xk123> ..
<NoIE> 请问，SunSpider 0.9.1 测试得分 278.4ms +/- 1.0% 是什么概念？
<airy> 全是进入聊天室和离开聊天室的信息。。。压力比较大
<ofan> airy: 可以过滤掉
<airy> pidgin没找到怎么过滤。。
<ofan> pidgin不行
<ofan> 或许有插件
<Aoy_c> ofan: 求irssi过滤方法
<ofan> Aoy_c: /help ignore
<GPLfeng> 我又把dns换成OpenDNS了
<Aoy_c> ofan: 貌似没什么用
<Kandu> airy: pidgin 自帶的插件就能過濾了
<airy> 我试试，在win下不给力。。。
<Kandu> The allocation API functions all use the core function __alloc_pages() but the APIs exist so that the correct node and zone will be chosen.
<Kandu> 這句話，如何翻譯？
<happyaron> ofan: namebench结果现实我用local dns cache+8.8.8.8的效果好于我的ISP的dns
 * Kandu 讀都讀不懂
<happyaron> 现实->显示
<ofan> happyaron: 缓存了肯定快N多
<happyaron> ofan: 平均时间0.8msec
<airy> 其他的国外DNS server貌似不稳定，偶尔连不上，也一直在用8.8.8.8
<happyaron> ofan: 服务商的是6.8msec
<ofan> happyaron: 貌似chrome本身就有dns缓存
<happyaron> ofan: +1，这是它比firefox体验上快很多的一个重要原因
<GPLfeng> 远程解析DNS你们试过吗
<happyaron> 不过我已经本地缓存了，所以chrome在这点上的优势被抹平了。。。
<happyaron> GPLfeng: 啥意思？
<GPLfeng> http://www.williamlong.info/archives/1113.html
<airy> ff也有DNS缓存
<happyaron> airy: 比chromium的差很多
<ofan> happyaron: 我觉得chrome主要快在js和css渲染，访问js计算量较大的网站chrome要快一些
<airy> 是的
<happyaron> chromium那个dns prefetch其实很有用
<happyaron> ofan: 没感觉哪里快
<happyaron> ofan: 我感觉差别明显的还是dns prefetch
<happyaron> 于是我用local cache了
<ofan> happyaron: 那个之关系到载入速度吧，而且只是一部分
<happyaron> 一次解析300ms，一个页面就要延迟一两秒
<happyaron> 差距自然就明显了。
<ofan> 开web gmail，chrome里操作就很快
<happyaron> 我firefox一瞬间
<happyaron> chromium也一瞬间
<happyaron> 没区别
<ofan> happyaron: 有个用js写的模拟器，chrome明显流畅..
<happyaron> ofan: chrom*跑分能力很强，这没得说，但是到平时应用的时候没有那么快
<happyaron> ofan: 试试Firefox4就知道ff不垃圾的
<xuming> 我教育网163邮箱，chrome要快多了
<happyaron> 我重启下
<ofan> happyaron: 用了ff4了，感觉需要预热一段时间
<happyaron> xuming: dns prefetch
<ofan> 才能到最快速度
<happyaron> ofan: 启动速度确实慢
<happyaron> 不过我的浏览器和操作系统差不多，一天开一两次而已
<GPLfeng> OpenDNS感觉没谷歌的快
<ofan> 我也是，基本不关
<airy> ff4启动速度还可以，就是插件的影响比较大，装满插件就牛一样了
<airy> 今天的chrome崩溃了好几次
<ofan> flash崩溃吧
<airy> 貌似BUG，是win报内存write错误
<GPLfeng> linux版flash真不给力
<ofan> 奥
<airy> linux的flash在chrome下表现还不错
<ofan> 我这里上传图片，选文件的时候chrome就会崩溃..
<OT_iux> 我也拆下内存
<OT_iux> 先关机
<GPLfeng> 看视频cpu占用率有点高
<Kandu> hymnusalae__, ofan: 你倆覺得這話是不是有語法問題，或者缺標點了？
<Stifler> test
<pocoyo> Stifler: 秋色虽然转瞬即逝,却是那么的迷人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<ofan> Kandu: 什么？哪句话？
<Kandu> 剛剛我發的那句
<Kandu> 怎麼讀怎麼不通順
<ofan> Kandu: 分配空间的API函数都使用核心函数__alloc_pages()，而这些函数的存在是为了选择正确的节点和存储区域？
<ofan> Kandu: 不知道这样通不同..感觉原话也不是很清楚
<Kandu> ofan: 喔，謝謝了  :)
<ofan> :D
<hymnusalae__> Kandu, 我不知道上下文。
<Stifler> 谁会换灯管？教我
<hymnusalae__> Stifler, 什麽燈管？
<Stifler> hymnusalae__: 长长的那种
<RavenChan> 话说我一直编译的是cairo-drm,今天突然想起我用的是官驱啊，没有drm的啊= =
<Stifler> hymnusalae__: 大约1.5M
<hymnusalae__> Stifler, ……你是大陸人嗎……那個不就叫日光燈管嗎……
<Stifler> hymnusalae__: 日光二字有点H
<hymnusalae__> Stifler, ……
<hymnusalae__> Stifler, 我不得了
 * RavenChan 我真是SB...
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 哈哈哈哈
<ofan> Stifler: 荧光灯管...
<Stifler> RavenChan: NIU~
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 笑你妹
<Stifler> ofan:反正长长的，硬硬的
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 那也H，淫光
<hymnusalae__> Stifler, 你繼續暗示吧。
<iMom0> 好猥琐。
<ofan> hymnusalae__: Stifler 猥琐..
<Stifler> hymnusalae__: 都是真的。。。
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 他猥瑣。
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 不要拿我說話。
<hymnusalae__> cfy 你快來吧。
<Kandu> hymnusalae__: ofan 說的好了。而且上下文很長。。
<Stifler> hymnusalae__: cfy会换？
<hymnusalae__> Stifler, 沒有你事……
<hymnusalae__> Kandu, 哦。
<Stifler> hymnusalae__: 哦...
<RavenChan> 又是一个没有更新的日子=_,
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 那麽想更新？
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 自從用上 FreeBSD 後基本都不更新了。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, = =
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 哟
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 怎麽了？
<aner``> 请问,关闭Emacs后,下次打开能保持关闭时的窗口的插件是哪个? session??
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, kde= =
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 沒有事，過些天換 PC-BSD 後改 E17
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, e17 =_,
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 这么看重外观么
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 不是看重外觀，是我強烈反感 GConf
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 而且不是太想配置。
<aner``> Emacs牛人帮忙指点一下啊...session+desktop 无法实现恢复窗口功能啊..
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 反感注册表么 =_,
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 嗯。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 但是為什麼用e17 ....
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 沒有用過，所以用用。
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 話說你有去看小圓臉嗎？
<happyaron> e17的deb包不给力，我又没时间弄，悲剧。
<ofan> hymnusalae__: 直接告诉我个地址吧
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 魔法少女和小圆脸 =_,
<happyaron> 想试试都没戏
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 懶的，編譯一下會懷孕呀？
<happyaron> hymnusalae__: 卸载时怎么办
<RavenChan> happyaron, 自己打包会怀孕啊
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不会怀孕，会断手
<hymnusalae__> ofan, http://so.tudou.com/isearch/魔法少女小圓/
<hymnusalae__> ofan, http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/a65078.html
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 话说e17為什麼叫e17,他的名字不是enlightenment么
<ofan> hymnusalae__: Thx.
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, Enlightenment 0.17
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 版本号就这么不变了？
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 上版叫 E16
<OT_iux> x11
<hymnusalae__> OT_iux, ？
<RavenChan> OT_iux, 说的也是...
<RavenChan> kernel26
<hymnusalae__> 哦，明白了。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 我还以为是某种不知名的缩写 = =
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 像 i18n l10n 那樣？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 嗯...
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 卸載腳本： http://forum.enlightenment.org/comments.php?DiscussionID=98
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 編譯去吧。
<happyaron> hymnusalae__: 那些脚本不靠谱。。。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, Arch就完全不担心，不就是打个包么 =w=
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, ……
<OT_iux> lol
<OT_iux> @@
<Stifler> Arch万岁
<OT_iux> 那个……我的系统自带的Ati x800的开源驱动太不给力了，鼠标和Flash，java程序等经常有奇怪的花纹闪烁，我打算装下ATI官方的闭源驱动
<OT_iux> 大家祝福我吧……如果半小时内我没上来……估计就是中招了
<happyaron> hymnusalae__: 现在好用么？
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 還沒有用上呢，不要急
<happyaron> hymnusalae__: 我上次测试是大半年以前
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 我去當把小白鼠吧。
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 雖然EFL1.0都發布了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae__: 加油，e一直走稳定路线的
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 嗯，都說他測試版十分穩定。
<happyaron> 有点不明白，mac上找各路GPL软件用而不肯花钱买别的，是不是有点忽视了mac存在的意义？
<happyaron> 付费的更好时还么找GPL的，好无语
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 你錢包鼓了……
<RavenChan> happyaron, gentoo-prefix =_,
<hymnusalae__> Kandu, 能幫個忙嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae__: 不是我，是看别人有这样的
<happyaron> RavenChan: ?
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, Gentoo/MacOSX
<happyaron> hymnusalae__: 既然都用mac了，还差买各好软件的钱了？
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 扣人有扣人的想法。
<happyaron> ...
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 這和既然都買電腦了為什麽不花500元買個Win7一樣。
<happyaron> hymnusalae__: 我用linux，所以不花那500块
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 問題是那些個盜版用戶……
<happyaron> ...
<Kandu> hymnusalae__: 嗯？
<hymnusalae__> Kandu, http://www.schemers.org/Documents/Standards/R5RS/HTML/r5rs-Z-H-9.html#%25_sec_6.6.4
<hymnusalae__> Kandu, 在後面有一段 System Interface 給了個 load 標識。
<hymnusalae__> Kandu, 想問的是寫在這的意思是不是我的程序可以用 load 標識來打開其它的 Scheme 源文件。
<lolihunter1> 用全新的xtreme8.0在wine上面跑，一切正常，可用了半年的xtreme怎么用wine就没法正常显示图形界面？
<lolihunter1> 明明都是xtreme8.0啊……攒了几年的帐号舍不得丢啊
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, make uninstall 是 Enlightenment 官方給的卸載命令。好了你可以去玩去了。
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 今年高考？
<happyaron> hymnusalae__: en，所以不想折腾
<hymnusalae__> happyaron, 哦，好吧，加油吧。
<jackey> 我有几个重要的excel文件加密了，忘记了密码，有没有办法破解出密码
<Kandu> hymnusalae__: 不懂
<hymnusalae__> Kandu, ……謝了。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, e17挺漂亮的确实=_,
<happyaron> jackey: 暴力破解
<hymnusalae__> jackey, 基本不用想。我原來試過無數軟件去破都不行。你先找找看有沒有已經公開的Excel解密算法。沒有就不用想了。
<hymnusalae__> jackey, 密碼不長就暴力吧。
<jackey> 暴力破不开，我试过了没用呢。
<happyaron> jackey: 写信给M$
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 能让它tiling么
<jackey> happyaron: 是不是很麻烦的，又要验证又要什么的。
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 不知道。
<happyaron> jackey: 而且不一定行啊。
<jackey> 没有办法了啊。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 没有自带composition支持啊...
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 有。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 有？
<jackey> happyaron:linux下有没有专门破解excel的工具，我试试看行不行。
<happyaron> 不知道
<jackey> 恩。
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 哦，我錯了。
<lifeng> 正在研究excel解密算法
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 开了一个cairo-compmgr整个wm崩溃了=_,
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 哈哈哈
<hymnusalae__> lifeng, 你真牛X……
<hymnusalae__> Kandu, 試驗了一下是真的。得，很好。
<ofan> hymnusalae__: 怎么全都未成年..
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 是呀。
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 治愈呀！
<ofan> hymnusalae__: ...太小了
<ofan> hymnusalae__: 而且没有男猪脚
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 魔法少女什麽時候有男主了……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 一个wm,30000行代码算长么？
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 不知道。
<ofan> hymnusalae__: .. 不太喜欢少女类的。。
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 這片什麽時候重點在少女了……
<ofan> hymnusalae__: 那啥是重点
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 第3集是重點呀。
<RavenChan> ofan, 治愈
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 先看前兩集治愈治愈。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 第3集治愈度又不是最高的
<ofan> hymnusalae__: 后面给力？
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 我說錯了。
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 嗯，這都是慢慢來的。
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 把前面看完把世界觀交待交待就好了。
<ofan> hymnusalae__: 奥.. 那先看着
<lolihunter1> 什么时候连ubuntu的irc都讨论起小圆脸了……
<hymnusalae__> lolihunter1, 從虛淵玄做了那件事開始
<Stifler> 好看吗
<hymnusalae__> Stifler, 很好看。Tudou上去找去吧。
<Stifler> hymnusalae__: OKay
<Stifler> 原来和科南是一家公司出的
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 仔细一看wmii似乎没有依赖外部的库，只有 xlib/xcb
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 那不是很好嗎？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 是啊，很牛X
<vbird> 还是晚上人多
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 如果你說的外部的庫是說X相關的工具庫什麽的，那是的。
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 如果不是，只能說這個軟件代碼重用不好呀。如果有現成的包而且寫的不錯的話，應該用的。要不然開源做什麽？
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。我感觉早上人多。今天早上好像有90多人。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 依赖少...
<hymnusalae__> RavenChan, 依賴少不見得是好事。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae__, 随你
<Stifler> 说道依赖，我想起又一次我居然remove了libc...
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ...
<GPLfeng> 终于装好oss4了
<hymnusalae__> GPLfeng, 你慢了。
<Stifler> oss4很爽麼？
<flay> oss4貌似插上耳机音响还有声音
<myke2> MaskRay: poj上m, n = 200的dinic会不会栈溢出? 我要排查Runtime Error
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<hymnusalae__> ofan, 第幾集了？
<myke2> MaskRay: Runtime Error有哪些可能?
<GPLfeng> 今天看有教程我才敢装的
 * NoIE 不知道下一集的生活大爆炸会怎么样？
<OT_iux> 闭源ATI驱动完败
<MaskRay> myke2: 下标越界，栈溢出
<OT_iux> 我又恢复成开源的驱动了
<myke2> MaskRay: 下标越界不会做越界检查的，除非访问到页表上面不能访问的地方
<debianer> MaskRay: 我的emacs取消全屏后，很宽的行不能自动换行哦，出现了滚动条
<debianer> MaskRay: 要怎么才能显示成自动换行的模式？
<OT_iux> 上下拖拖试试？
<mza_> 有木有人用LSF？
<flay> LSF 是啥东东
<mza_> 开天辟地你牛叉……
<flay> LFS吧
<MaskRay> debianer: (setq truncate-partial-width-windows 0)
<debianer> MaskRay: 全屏时候是显示成换行模式的，但是取消全屏就变成了进度条模式了
<happyaron> mza_: Yuking
<myke2> MaskRay: usaco上A了，poj上RE
<MaskRay> myke2: 你不是说数据加强了
<debianer> MaskRay: 是不是在.emacs里设置？
<MaskRay> debianer: 对
<myke2> MaskRay: 数据是加强了，但是RE比较诡异
<myke2> MaskRay: 他数据从原先的每个in一组变成多阻
<myke2> MaskRay: 开始我没注意，交上去的是解一组的，也是RE
<debianer> reiv`: 老大好哦
<debianer> MaskRay: 我重进试试
<MaskRay> reiv`: 有什么 imperative programming 的资料
<debianer> MaskRay: 可以了，非常感谢
<debianer> MaskRay: 仅仅从对emacs的熟练使用我就能知道，您一定和reiv是一样级别的高手！！！
<MaskRay> debianer: 我用得不熟练
<MaskRay> reiv`: 关于 st monad 的
<debianer> MaskRay: 你懂python吗
<MaskRay> debianer: 会最基本的语法
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<richard_ma> 我想问下，irc频道是不是用个bot一直占领建立的啊？
<laolong> richard_ma: 虽然我不知道，但觉得不可能，谁会一直开机啊
<richard_ma> laolong: 用服务器啊，这个占用资源应该算是很小的
<laolong> happyaron: 你知道吗？
<Yuking> happyaron: ?
<richard_ma> laolong: 貌似不在
<Gun^Rose> 晚上好
<happyaron> what's up?
<laolong> richard_ma: 似乎是
<richard_ma> laolong: 这就来
<richard_ma> happyaron: 我想问问，这个irc channel是怎么建立的？是不是有个bot一直占着？
<laolong> happyaron: 你知道irc聊天室怎么建的？
<richard_ma> Gun^Rose: 晚上好
<happyaron> richard_ma: 这个频道是ChanServ永远在的。
<richard_ma> happyaron: 我简单说吧，我想建个channel，应该怎么办？求教程
<happyaron>  /msg chanserv help
<happyaron> 里面有建立频道的命令
<richard_ma> 那我关机呢？
<richard_ma> happyaron: 不会关闭么？
<happyaron> 如果注册了就一直是你的
<happyaron> 即便频道没人了，也还是你的。
<laolong> 这个频道谁建的？happyaron是你吗？
<happyaron> laolong: BlueT
<happyaron> 不是我
<richard_ma> happyaron: RTFM去了～～
<happyaron> :)
<richard_ma> :wc
<Yuking> myke2: 在？
<myke2> Yuking: 恩，在调代码
<Yuking> myke2: arch怎么总在时间不对呢？时区的问题，我按它的说明把HARDWARECLOCK设置为localtime还是不行
<microcai1> ... ...
<myke2> Yuking: windows正常?
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯
<roylez_> Yuking: TIMEZONE确定改了？
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯，改的PRC
<flay> 我的设置  http://i.imgur.com/neead.jpg
<roylez_> Yuking: Asia/Shanghai
<Yuking> 怎么改都没用，似乎它有问题了
<myke2> Yuking: 我这里都是UTC的，所以不太清楚
<myke2> Yuking: Windows 7支持UTC, 我是在Windows 7中改成UTC
<roylez_> Yuking: ntpdate stdtime.gov.hk同步一次
<Yuking> roylez_: 系统时间是对的，只是差了8小时，当然我可以把硬件时间给改掉，但总觉得不对哈
<myke2> roylez_: ntpd -q差不多吧?
<roylez_> myke2: 没事装什么ntpd
<myke2> roylez_: 让我看看
<myke2> roylez_: /usr/bin/ntpdate 属于 ntp 4.2.6.p3-1
<myke2> roylez_: 我是pacman -Qo ntpdate
<myke2> roylez_: 然后pacman -Qo ntpd
<myke2> roylez_: /usr/bin/ntpd 属于 ntp 4.2.6.p3-1
<myke2> roylez_: 看似他们是一家
<roylez_> myke2: 哦，但是没必要起ntpd服务
<roylez_> myke2: debian里面似乎是分家的
<myke2> roylez_: ntpd -q不是启动服务的
<roylez_> myke2: 是吗，不知道...
<myke2> roylez_: -q, --quit
<roylez_> This behavior mimics that of the ntpdate program, which is to be retired.
<myke2> roylez_:               Set the time and quit.
<zdc> 他妈的，为什么在windows下网速一点没问题，而一到linux下就不行，一会连上一会连不上，是不是电信作了什么手脚
<microcai> zdc: 恩，我也发现问题了
<microcai> zdc: 结果是去掉 syncookie 和 tcp timestape 解决的
<microcai> zdc: echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_timestamps
<zdc> microcai: 我试试
<roylez_> myke2: nice...
<debianer> MaskRay: 你的gtalk没开哦
<debianer> MaskRay: emacs被我折腾得越来越好用了
<debianer> MaskRay: 也不算是我折腾，都是根据你教的设置好的，呵呵
<laolong> debianer: 我一直不习惯emacs，快捷键太多了...
<debianer> laolong: 常用的就那些
<myke2> 表示不折腾emacs
<klose> debianer: emacs+vimpulse实在是强大
<laolong> debianer: 我最怕按快捷键了，在win时也很少按c-v c-s的，所以我宁可用vim输命令
<myke2> klose: vimpulse不太好
<debianer> klose: 我不用杂交的东西，直接用纯净版
<klose> myke2: 怎么不好？
 * microcai 最近访问不了 baidu 怎么回事 ？
<myke2> klose: 比如erc
 * microcai 已经有两个星期了
<myke2> klose: 在跑vimpulse的时候，连tab补全昵称都不行
<klose> debianer: vim也就是编辑的时候移动删除都快了，其他的快捷键，宏什么的还是emacs的，一点没变化过
<myke2> klose: 还有vimpulse竟然不支持vim按键的C-W系列以及gt,gT这种
<roylez_> microcai: /etc/sysctl.conf : net.ipv4.tcp_timestamps = 0
<klose> myke2: C-W？多窗口，tab本来emacs就方便的很
<Kjun> hello ?
<Yuking> 好了，终于全弄好了，我的arch系统可以完全正常使用了
<Kjun> 我还以为没人在呢
 * microcai 555
<myke2> klose: 问题我只会vim……
<Yuking> 微菜怎么了？
 * microcai 百度为何一直不能访问
<laolong> microcai: 你是不是老骂百度，被纳入黑名单了..
<microcai> laolong: 我动态 ip 的呀
<microcai> laolong: 怎么拉黑名单
<laolong> ...
<klose> myke2: 本来也很少用gt，gT，我认为emacs的补全比vim的要好， vim的补全缺少语义分析
<Yuking> xfce下有啥好用的irc?
<ofan> klose: ctags
<klose> ofan: 你觉得vim按tab补全的时候，他会自己区分究竟是变量还是函数？
<ofan> klose: 什么语言
<lei_> kde Widget 是用什么语言开发的啊
<ofan> 函数也可以做为变量传递
<MaskRay> klose: 语义分析我一直不满意。不过有 ac-source-words-in-same-mode-buffers 就满足了
<debianer> x%2在python里是啥意思？
<ofan> 求余
<klose> debianer: 除以2,取余数
<myke2> klose: 是，不过我以前没用vim前编程都不补全的，现在已经懒了
<myke2> klose: 為什麼不能&1
<ofan> 现在用的ide都不带不全
 * microcai 抓包显示有人伪造 baidu 的包给我 rst 了
<ofan> 用的vim模式
<debianer> klose: not x%2 是啥意思？
<ofan> debianer: 偶数
<yunfan> ofan: 你也写py?
<ofan> yunfan: 是啊
<yunfan> ofan: 没前途 if x == x/2*2
<ofan> yunfan: - -
<ofan> 挺有前途..
<yunfan> 我是说做py没有前途
<microcai> yunfan: 没错
<ofan> yunfan: 怎么没前途
<klose> yunfan: 怎么没前途，在不追求效率的时候，python开发效率极高，调试更容易。
<yunfan> microcai: 你一失业游民有啥资格说 找到就不错了
 * microcai 最近访问不了 baidu 怎么回事 ？
 * microcai 最近访问不了 baidu 怎么回事 ？
<yunfan> ofan: 因为如果我说有前途 就会有好多人来学 加入工作 到时候价格掉下来就真的没前途了
<ofan> microcai: rpwt
<microcai> yunfan: 你能访问 baidu 么 ?
<microcai> ofan: 不会吧？
<yunfan> microcai: 你用了meaculpha给的hosts文件吧
<microcai> ofan: 会不会是 DNS 污染？
<microcai> yunfan: 没。
<yunfan> microcai: 那你用的是8.8.8.8?
<ofan> yunfan: 人会进步嘛，而且估计没有只用py的
<caleb-> microcai: 因为茉莉花？
<microcai> yunfan: 现在改回电信的  dns 了还是访问不了
<ofan> microcai: 不太可能吧
<ofan> microcai: tracepath看看
<yunfan> ofan: 那不行 现在已经人够多了不想再来人
<yunfan> microcai: dns cache
<ofan> yunfan: 我看招聘的挺多..
<microcai> ofan:  这个工具在哪个包里？
<microcai> yunfan: 没使用 dns cacne
<Yuking> 我的T60的风扇声音很大，好换不？
<ofan> microcai: 就是tracepath吧
<crose> 今天下午电信的dns不是除出了点问题？
<Pwnna> openDNS ++
<ofan> gfw升级
<microcai> ofan: 能ping通
<yunfan> 今天老子不知道断了多少次线 nnd
<crose> gfw……
<ofan> 表示今天很稳定..
<flay> Yuking: 是不是要清理风扇的灰尘了
<flay> 我的风扇表示也很响 准备哪天搞一下 现在没有时间弄
<microcai> ofan: 到底是怎么一回事啊？！
<ofan> microcai: 不知道...
<microcai> 500 Server closed connection without sending any data back
<silverzhao> 有人用金山快盘的吗？
<ofan> 申请了
<flay> 用dropbox
<Yuking> flay: 好清理不？
<ofan> 快盘没有linux客户端
<flay> 看你笔记本的结构了 有的很简单 有的要动大手术
<Kjun> 怎么样能显示所有的聊天室？
<flay> 你用了多久了
<Yuking> flay: 两三年
<flay> 那估计风扇是有很多灰了
<microcai> ...
<microcai> me why ?!!?!?!?!
<microcai> me why ?!!?!?!?!
<microcai> me why ?!!?!?!?!
 * microcai why ?!!?!?!?!
<Yuking> flay: 嗯，而且这台机器过去一直当服务器用，就没关过
<ofan> microcai: use google...
 * Yuking 给arch配OSS4
<flay> 售后貌似提供这种服务 如果不想自己动手 可以找售后
<yunfan> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/02/21/1241211&amp;from=rss  这个有意思
<klose> Yuking: 也可以先试试看一个tp-fancontrol的脚本。http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<yunfan> 我的arch声音出不来 俄
<silverzhao> 郁闷！刚刚掉线了。
<silverzhao> 大家觉得金山快盘怎么样？
<ofan> 没Linux客户端
<silverzhao> 有没有谁有邀请链接的，我去注册一个，顺便帮忙增加空间。
<flay> 我是惠普的本本 貌似没有找到很好的方法来控制风扇转速
<Pwnna> dropbox..
<qinglingquan> 平时大家的配置文件是用什么管理的？
<silverzhao> dropbox不是已经……
<flay> dropbox 我这里还可以用
<Pwnna> 哦对哦。
<Pwnna> 最近给国内的发dropbox链接不行了。。
<silverzhao> 我的不行，每次都爬也麻烦的。
<klose> qinglingquan: 可以用rsync
<Pwnna> silverzhao: 干脆自己写一个客户端加上webdav.
<Yuking> OK，现在是用ARCH来上了
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: 我最终没看pcl...还是看cisp..因为打印店打不了pcl(网页打不开。。。）
<silverzhao> penghb: 主要是和别人不好共享丫！
<silverzhao> 请教谁有金山快盘的邀请链接？
<Yuking> 感觉ARCH是不错
<flay> 哈哈 arch +1
<OT_iux> 额……困了，先装死去了
<qinglingquan> klose: 我不是太了解rsync,类似于版本管理?
<ofan> silverzhao: http://k.wps.cn/register/?invite=m5skug
<Yuking> flay, 好清理灰尘不？
<ofan> silverzhao: 空间不是很大
<flay> 只要把风扇下下来就简单了
<cfy> qinglingquan: rsync是‘最好用的’备份软件。
<Yuking> 靐
<klose> qinglingquan: 文件夹之间的远程同步
<silverzhao> ofan: 好的，我去看看～
<Yuking> flay, 不知道好不好拆
<ofan> 还有一个T盘的，免费1T
<flay> 网上有很多拆机教程 可以先看看
<yunfan> ofan: 免费1T 速度1k 哈哈
 * Yuking 放弃OSS4
<ofan> silverzhao: 还有个金山T盘
<flay> 我是准备叫售后帮忙去的
<klose> Yuking: 难弄的是打开ibm的风扇
<Yuking> klose, 如果直接换一个如何？
<ofan> yunfan: ..很有可能
 * microcai 睡觉
<silverzhao> ofan: 那个是免费的吗？
<ofan> silverzhao: 是
<klose> Yuking: 可是很久了，蛮难找到老的风扇了
<qinglingquan> 哦，谢谢，我一直用的git,试试rsync
<silverzhao> ofan: 好的，我再去看看，谢谢了！
<klose> Yuking: ibm的风扇是密封的，要撬开两面封口的
<Yuking> klose, 不知道好拆不
<kilior1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaH5c15viF0
<klose> Yuking: 拆出风扇不难，但是蛮难把风扇拆开
<debianer> not x % 2是啥意思？
<Yuking> klose, 哦，回头试试
<klose> Yuking: 你拿出风扇，能看到的也仅仅风扇叶子的很小一部分
<klose> Yuking: 可以加点润滑油，这样就会好很多了。
<Yuking> klose, 淘宝上倒是有很多卖的，三四十块钱‘
<debianer> MaskRay: not x%2，是不是能被2整除的意思？
<klose> Yuking: 可能是旧的。一般原装的是200左右。
<Pwnna> debianer: x mod 2. 返回的是余。
<Pwnna> 3%2 = 1
<Pwnna> 4%2 = 0
<Pwnna> 5%2 = 1
<Pwnna> 5%3 = 2
<debianer> Pwnna: not x%2是啥意思？
<Pwnna> debianer: 1 == true.
<klose> Yuking: 我那台T43加过一次油，加上控制风扇的软件，现在还可以。
<qinglingquan> debianer: :)什么语言的？
<yunfan> 我就在用43 俄
<Pwnna> debianer: not x%2 就是 x%2 != 1.
<Yuking> klose, 控制风扇的软件是啥？
<debianer> qinglingquan:   Pwnna [x ** 2 for x in range(8) if not x % 2]
<MaskRay> debianer: x 是否为偶数
<klose> Yuking: tp-fancontrol
<Pwnna> debianer: 要翻译吗？
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<klose> Yuking: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
 * MaskRay 学了 haskell 发现 python 的 list comprehension 太弱了
<yunfan> MaskRay: e
<Pwnna> debianer: 在0-8,如果是偶数的话在这个list里加上x的平方
<debianer> MaskRay: x%2就不是偶数吗？
<MaskRay> debianer: x%2 是判断是否为奇数
<debianer> 刚才是在学python语言的
<yunfan> lol
<Pwnna> debianer: list comprehension比较复杂，如果是刚学先别看。。
<debianer> MaskRay: x%2=0就是偶数，不等于0就是奇数，对吧？
<Pwnna> debianer: 对。
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: lisp 和 haskell的最大区别是什么？
<MaskRay> yunfan: 确实是这样。python 的只能 [xx for yy if zz] 吧
<debianer> Pwnna: 我本来就不是学编程的，是学经济管理的
<Yuking> klose, arch上没有现成的这个包
<yunfan> MaskRay: map不也行么 再说了 花招还可以在这个模式上加阿
<debianer> 谢谢大家了
<Pwnna> debianer: 没关系 Relaed也是学经济管理的。此人精通python
<Pwnna> :P
<yunfan> 呵呵 我就在这里 你不用担心
<adam8157> w.quit
<yunfan> 我是学媒介经营管理的 现在是python程序员
<klose> Yuking: 他只是一个bash脚本而已
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: haskell 只学了皮毛，不敢乱评价
<yunfan> python有许多东西我是不爽的
<yunfan> 比如数组切片方面不如perl
<Pwnna> yunfan == Ralaed?
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: lisp 可以实现各种编程方式，haskell 主要 functional，虽然也能实现 imperative（非常痛苦）
<yunfan> Pwnna: what? relaed 现在还在上海吧
<yunfan> 要不就是回加盘去了
<debianer> yunfan: 加我的gtalk可以吗？yinxiuqu@gmail.com
<yunfan> 不好
<caleb-> 做啥事都要用合适的工具嘛
<klose> Yuking: http://www.thinkwiki.org/index.php?title=Code/tp-fancontrol&action=edit
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: haskell 对函数的操作非常强
<caleb-> 硬把槌子当筷子就是蛋疼
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 哦，我是用emacs的所以想学学elisp,因为我认识的一个转haskell了，所以问问
<MaskRay> yunfan: slice 什么地方比 perl 差？
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: haskell是纯函数式编程是吧?
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 嗯
<Yuking> klose, 谢谢哈……
<yunfan> MaskRay: 比如说 我有个dict    a = {'ak': 'av', 'bk': 'bv', 'ck': 'cv'} 我希望这样取数据 b,c = a['bk', 'ck']
<klose> yunfan: 当然要产生效果你的配置下内核，以及加载thinkpad_acpi这个内核模块是启用fan_control=1 experimental=1
<klose>  
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: haskell书我买了一直没看:)
<laolong> 我用了lin后就被迫听说了n多种编程语言...
<laolong> 之前我只知道个c/c++,java
<yunfan> laolong: basic知道么
<yunfan> klose: 这些个模块有什么用？
<laolong> yunfan: vb...
<Pwnna> yunfan: 告诉Relaed我需要他上MSN，这样我能够骚扰他。
<yunfan> Pwnna: 我又没他手机号码
<MaskRay> yunfan: 确实，Perl 可以用 @xx{yy,zz,ww}
<Pwnna> yunfan: 唉。。
<yunfan> MaskRay: 是吧 python的 只是 数组可以用  a[start:end] 这种方式 这个就太小儿科了 我以前是用过perl的 所以这个觉得有点弱
<klose> yunfan: thinkpad_acpi用来控制thinkpad的电源管理， fan_control， experimental是加载这个模块时候的选项
<yunfan> klose: 看名字我都明白 我是谁究竟什么样的应用 需要用到这些呢
<RavenChan> 我突然想看日在校园了= =
<klose> yunfan: 有了这个模块，机器的各个部件的温度会被写入 /proc/acpi/ibm/thermal， 也可以手动写 /proc/acpi/ibm/fan文件来控制风扇的马达频率
<klose> yunfan: 有了这两个，你就可以通过温度来自动控制风扇的转速，达到降低噪音的目的
<yunfan> klose: 就是说像我这种根本不关心超频降频的人无所谓有没有这个模块了
<klose> yunfan: Thinkpad的风扇噪音有时候很烦人的。
<klose> yunfan: 即使你不超频也是的
<yunfan> klose: 恩 是有点声音 不过也没啥了
<yunfan> klose: 比我住隔间的隔壁声音小多了
<klose> yunfan: 那对你就是毫无用处
<yunfan> klose: 那我可以去掉这些服务了么
<myke2> MaskRay: spoj OPTM
<yunfan> klose: 对了 有些机器某些键盘可以关机的 是不是需要启用电源管理的模块
<yunfan> 还有 笔记本上命令行下如何查看电池信息
<MaskRay> myke2: 对每个二进制位做最小割
<RavenChan> yunfan, cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<klose> yunfan: 内核编译的时候启用acpi对电池的支持，在/proc/acpi/battery都有详细的文件，自己cat一下
<yunfan> RavenChan: 原来是这个
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 听上去好耳熟= =
<yunfan> klose: 那系统的acpi服务停了还能获取到么
<myke2> MaskRay: 我说我tle了
<myke2> MaskRay: dfs()中，最后是不是对如果没有修改过，就level[x]设置成初始的那种
<myke2> MaskRay: 除此之外哪里要剪?
<klose> yunfan: 这个我可没试过。我猜这些文件会不停的更新吧，好多都是实时的内容，停止服务也许就不更新了吧。只是猜测
<RavenChan> yunfan, 这个信息是内核提供的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 有一些节点标号（自然数）已知，有一些未知，给这些节点标号，最小化 [label(x) `xor` label(y) | (x,y) \in E]
<myke2> MaskRay: 估计我dinic写错了，我再去看看
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 果然是这题= =
<yunfan> RavenChan: 那acpi服务提供什么信息
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 知道做法但是没写过= =
<RavenChan> yunfan, 什么也不提供=_,
<yunfan> RavenChan: 俄 那这个服务存在有什么意义
<myke2> MaskRay: 2011-01-28 21:54:17     MaskRay     if (d == old) h[u] = -1;
<yunfan> 有没有什么语言关键字比较短的
<yunfan> 除了perl
<MaskRay> apl
<MaskRay> c
<MaskRay> b
<MaskRay> j
<MaskRay> k
<RavenChan> myke2, 来写预留推进吧=w=
<yunfan> MaskRay: 你读大学了么
<RavenChan> yunfan, 通过kernel提供的信息做相应的事是acpi服务的任务= =
<yunfan> RavenChan: 俄 原来是这个意义 那确实是没做啥事了
<myke2> MaskRay: 32 * Dinic(N = 500, M = 3000)
<myke2> MaskRay: 会t么
<Pwnna> d.
<RavenChan> myke2, 来写预流推进吧=w=
<myke2> RavenChan: Dinic有个实现，是nmlogn
<MaskRay> myke2: 设已知的最大标号的最高位为 m，1 2 4 8 ... m 这样
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样可以少做好几次
<RavenChan> myke2, 怎么，你要写动态树 =w=?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我试试，就是在当(1 << want_to_shl) > key_max的时候不做?
<klose> yunfan: lisp。只需要quote，atom，eq，cdr，car，cond，cons以及一大堆的小括号
<yunfan> klose: 那io怎么办
<yunfan> 其实我想起来了一门语言 brainfuck
<myke2> 还是t, 估计我哪里搞错了
<MeaCulpa> omfg
<klose> yunfan: 最早的lisp本来就是解释型的语言，相当于一个shell解释器。你输入，他输出。
<yunfan> klose: 现在呢
<klose> yunfan: 现在有了很多的变种，都有了各自的特性。但是以上7个关键字对于学习算法就足够了。
<yunfan> klose: 那io怎么办 要想自举 没有io说不过去阿
<myke2> NZEC是什么
<klose> yunfan: 比较常见的是clisp，elisp。haskel，elang，ruby也可以算是受lisp很大的启发。
<yunfan> klose: ruby还说受perl影响也大呢
<klose> yunfan: 那些扩展都有自己处理io的程序，实现lisp其实就是怎么实现如何解释他的语句罢了
<Pwnna> ruby的语法太乱了。
<yunfan> klose: 我说要自举 你得用lisp来实现io的程序 才算
<Pwnna> 看他的语句像是看天书一样。。
<MeaCulpa> 天书+1
<klose> yunfan: 那你就等于让shell去实现< > << >>
<MeaCulpa> shall实现+1
<yunfan> klose: 我对shell不抱自举的希望 但是lisp不是说可以自举的么 所以我才感兴趣他如何io阿
<MeaCulpa> 脚本语言处理流即可，一起io，本地或者网络，交给OS/外部程序
<MeaCulpa> s/一起/一切
<yunfan> rss的标准怎么这么多 太2了
<yunfan> 斗篷的rss输出连时间都没有 nnd
<MeaCulpa> ksh, cmd.exe, netcat, curl 之类实现一切i/o
<klose> yunfan: 那python是自举的吗？ jvm离开C实现的虚拟机可以吗？
<yunfan> klose: python是个脚本语言阿 也没有人说他能自举阿 可是lisp可是有人说他可以的 俄
<yunfan> pypy不知道是否算
<qinglingquan> klose: 用rsync同步配置文件时,如配置文件都在自己账户目录下，想同步到其他的一个目录下。但平常home下还有其他的目录，怎么做?
<klose> yunfan: 这个我真不知道。在我的理解中，lisp就是解释型语言，和python没什么太大区别。期待这方面的行家解释
<yunfan> klose: 那大概是方言的问题吧
<RavenChan> klose, lisp可以编译的
<klose> qinglingquan: --exclude，--include选项
<qinglingquan> klose: thanks
<klose> RavenChan: 恩，lisp可以编译的。但我确实不知道lisp是不是能自己实现io。 你了解吗？
<klose> qinglingquan: 不客气
<RavenChan> klose, lisp肯定有io能力的= =
<klose> RavenChan: 用lisp自己写编译器，然后把lisp代码直接编译成机器语言去操控io端口。不知道我这样理解对不对？
<RavenChan> klose, 你干嘛，想用lisp写OS?
<djkk> 速龙II X4 配全了要多少钱
<klose> RavenChan: 没这个打算，只是有人问起来lisp能不能实现io而已
<yunfan> 速龙不是可以用x2开核的么
<djkk> yunfan 不玩开核，要  速龙II X4 ，稳定点
<RavenChan> klose, 人家的意思肯定不是机器的io port,人家肯定是指读写文件什么的= =
<djkk> 速龙II X4 配全了,要3000多不
<qinglingquan> lisp 有io函数,但具体看函数是不是lisp实现，是这个意思吧?
<klose> RavenChan: 读写文件不需要硬盘驱动吗，不需要文件系统吗？ 如果纯粹由lisp就得全部由自己去完成阿，可能我理解不对
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110219/174494.html
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110219/174494.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ... what brings ya, 三国杀间隙？“”
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 输太多了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: hehe
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 爷不玩了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 志强那个家伙太没志气了，鼠标忘带了还要回去取
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我说，想学AIX,就忘了那玩意儿
<MeaCulpa> :P
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 油不要钱是吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: bingo
<MeaCulpa> 丫本本族我名字租的车，给他们我还担心呢
<MeaCulpa> 万一遇到强悍的卡车被灭了我还要去收拾
<MeaCulpa>        ] [ iIlL10oO  ] [ LeonHughes] [ oyotatare] [ tusooa      ]
<MeaCulpa> 23:11 [ crose          ] [ itsucks   ] [ loader    ] [ penghb   ] [ ubuntulog   ]
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 看了没？我看了2周目
<MeaCulpa> 23:11 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-cn: Total of 70 nicks [2 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 68 normal]
<MeaCulpa> 23:11 -!- Home page for #Ubuntu-CN: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<MeaCulpa> 还没刷出来了
<MeaCulpa>        ] [ iIlL10oO  ] [ LeonHughes] [ oyotatare] [ tusooa      ]
<MeaCulpa> 23:11 [ crose          ] [ itsucks   ] [ loader    ] [ penghb   ] [ ubuntulog   ]
<MeaCulpa> 23:11 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-cn: Total of 70 nicks [2 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 68 normal]
<MeaCulpa> 23:11 -!- Home page for #Ubuntu-CN: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 说不出来，你放youtube吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没那功夫
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 忐忑到底是什么
<MeaCulpa> 那么火
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110216/173686.html
<MeaCulpa> 终于明白为什么人人都拿Justin Bieber当骂人话了，小p孩
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 看不见，要不我tunnel过来看
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不用了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这里BBQ很赞
<MeaCulpa> 我昨天吃了体重的1/250
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 可惜被猪拱了
<MeaCulpa> 巨搞笑，昨天进市区游玩，遇到绕城马拉松，被隔离在外面...
<MeaCulpa> 肚子饿死了，看到居民为选手准备的香蕉凉水，恨不得跳下来加入
<dororo> hello
<dororo> 有没有人试过用google earth时会黑屏
<roylez_> happyaron: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20111010/117297.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 就不能发点reddit么
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那么晚了还撒欢呢，你需要sex
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 睡了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 肉山大魔王三周目
<MeaCulpa> 我那时候也像你一样
<MeaCulpa> 直到...
<MeaCulpa> 现在明白咋回事了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 杯具啊，同病相怜了，电视看到1 2 点
<MeaCulpa> 丫晚上都是恐怖片
<ianp> anyone know how i can get my terminal to display chinese correctly? I have UTF-8, but chinese doesn't work correctly
<ianp> 12:02 < MeaCulpa> ??????ä½ ?æ ·
<flay> it seems you need utf8-kernel patch
<flay>  no chinese fonts under console
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天竟然一天没连上无线网络
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真郁闷
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道啥毛病。networkmanager认不出来3G卡了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<GPLfeng> 00)
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-22
<xrfang> 有人在ubuntu下用netbeans吗？我的netbeans字体有问题。不是发虚，也不是编辑器字体问题。而是菜单等地方的字体看上去是点阵字体，很粗糙。
<NoIE> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQ2OTc2NDA0.html
<NoIE> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQ2OTc2NDA0.html
<NoIE> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQ2OTc2NDA0.html
<NoIE> 就算说我刷屏我也要发！
<ghosTM55> NoIE: 这视频是真的还是假的。。。
<NoIE> 看不出是假的，Linux 给力！
<roylez> NoIE, ghosTM55 给你俩来个给力的 http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110219/174494.html
<ghosTM55> roylez: -_-|||
<roylez> ghosTM55: 我昨天三周目肉山大魔王
<ghosTM55> roylez: 什么意思?
<roylez> ghosTM55: 显然你没仔细看弹幕...
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 真火星
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 那個打乒乓那個都上個月的了……
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 相傳視頻出來的時間更早了。
<roylez> hymnusalae: 肉山大魔王呢？
<hymnusalae> roylez, 那個也有幾天了。
<roylez> hymnusalae: .
<NoIE> 我想启用 A的Sense ，但是一直不能成功，为什么？
<hymnusalae> roylez, 像鄙人這種在 acfun 上刷新的主，你就不用比了。
<NoIE> AdSense
<hymnusalae> roylez, 而且還有2炮友在網上即時發送重要視頻，什麽 bilibili 都是實時掃描。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 給出錯誤信息。
<roylez> hymnusalae: 我大约一周有一天上acfun
<Kandu> hymnusalae: :)
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 你好
<calebot> 今天为毛这么冷清？
<ofan> 天气不好..
<hymnusalae> calebot, 要熱鬧做什麽？
<leaveboy> opps!
<leaveboy> is someone here
<calebot> hymnusalae: 太冷清会以为自己断线了
<hymnusalae> calebot, 哦，那要騷擾騷擾你嗎？
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 走了……
<lei_> ??
<basncy> 请问有人知道android系统的VPN用的是什么协议吗？我的ms-chap协议好像不行。
<pityonline> basncy: android的vpn要选择协议吗？
<basncy> pityonline, 它只有pptp但pptp下也有很多协议的
<basncy> pityonline, android没下面的协议选项，所以我不知道它具体可以用哪些协议
<quanru> 为什么Empathy 为什么汉字发虚
<basncy> pityonline, 我在win2003上建了一个vpn服务器，电脑可以连， android连接不上。上面的协议用的是pptp mscharp,mscharpv2
<pityonline> basncy: 我没研究过那么细。以前用过pptp的vpn，直接填个名字把服务器地址填上基本就可以了，连接它时会提示输入用户名和密码。
<pityonline> basncy: 现在我用的是openvpn，要刷机的
<basncy> pityonline, 嗯。我是连接自建的vpn服务器，服务器上不知道要设置使用哪种协议才可以用android连接
<pityonline> basncy: 你建的是哪种vpn？
<basncy> pityonline, 好像是身份验证方法，有eap,ms-charp,charp,pap这些
<basncy> pityonline, 服务器建在ms windows 2003上
<pityonline> basncy: windows上搭建vpn我还真没做过
<basncy> pityonline, 那在linux下搭建应该更复杂才是，有很多选项，你选择的身份验证是什么？
<pityonline> basncy: 有时候不一定是协议有问题，可能是其它的地方，仔细检查一下错误提示吧
<basncy> pityonline, 连接失败，用户名或密码错误吗？
<pityonline> basncy: 很简单啊，装上openvpn和iptables，创建证书，做端口转发，然后用客户端去连接就可以了
<basncy> pityonline, 这个证书是什么证书？
<pityonline> basncy: 我觉得不应该纠结在协议上
<pityonline> basncy: openvpn的证书，一般有一组服务器证书，另外可生成多组客户端证书，一些 .key .crt 类的文件
<basncy> pityonline, 以前ubuntu9.10连接它时，默认设置也不行，得改改身份验证方法才可以。所以我想可能还是纠结在身份验证上
<basncy> pityonline, windows的好像用不上这个。它估计就是 win下对应的身份验证方法了
<pityonline> basncy: 哦，pptp的vpn在nm中使用好像存在这种情况
<pityonline> basncy: 那你现在可以在windows中用这个vpn连接到服务器吗？
<basncy> pityonline, 可能就是你说的那种情况，我现在改不了android客户端，只有在服务端想办法
<basncy> 可以
<basncy> pityonline, ubuntu 10.04也可以
<pityonline> basncy: 你在android上创建这个vpn的时候选择的是pptp的吗？
<basncy> pityonline, 嗯
<pityonline> basncy: 加密那一项选中了？
<basncy> 选中了
<pityonline> basncy: 去掉试试
<basncy> pityonline, 不会不选中吧？
<pityonline> basncy: 有的客户端选择了加密连接vpn，但服务器根本没装加密程序……
<basncy> pityonline, 晚上再试试
<pityonline> basncy: 嗯，我说的仅供参考哦
<basncy> pityonline, 这个服务端的加密程序是ms-charp
<pityonline> basncy: 那android的vpn用的加密程序可能不一样吧
<basncy> pityonline,嗯，就是想知道android的加密程序是什么
<basncy> pityonline, 实在不行就不加密了
<pityonline> basncy: 不知道是不是openssl，openvpn是要用到openssl的
<pityonline> basncy: 你可以先试一下去掉加密选项能不能连接
<basncy> pityonline, 嗯，晚上回家了再试试，谢谢咯
<pityonline> basncy: 不客气 :)
<ianp> can anyone help me fix my chinese characters... I am using ubuntu... but some characters display funny:  - e.g. nihaoma  你好?^?^?
<ianp> is it $LANG?
<basncy> pityonline, 好像是mppe-128加密的问题，在服务端禁用就可以了。这里有些说明http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=4706
<basncy> pityonline, 吃饭去了
<pityonline> basncy: good. enjoy your lunch
<pityonline> ianp: 语言装全了吗？用的什么输入法？
<quanru> fcitx很容易崩溃
<debianer> 大家好
<^k^> debianer, 好  ㍤ 
<debianer> 请问，谁还有没有反向代理名额哦？能给一个我吗？我的appspot被屏蔽掉了
<debianer> 救命啊，谁帮忙给个chinasb反向代理名额给我哦
<Gun^Rose> 吃午饭啦。。。。
<leaveboy> shit
<debianer> 吃了饭都来上网啊
<hymnusalae> quanru, fcitx 很容易崩潰？有嗎？
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 还是用ibus好点
<debianer> fcitx很稳定似乎
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 写个 freebsd 的 port...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: fcitx-sunpinyin
<tenzu> ibus-sunpinyin路过
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 呵呵，fcitx不錯了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不會寫 Port
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 太高級了。
<BasciCJ> 大家好，wine QQ
<BasciCJ> 好用不？
<donglongchao> debianer: 晚了，昨天晚上就被抢光了。:-D
<zhao> 我的wine qq大概1个多月前已经不能用，腾讯说版本太低。现在用webqq
<Pwnna> ...
<BasciCJ> webQQ 不能传文件吧？！
<zhao> webqq能传文件
<hymnusalae> BasciCJ, 能傳。
<BasciCJ> 哦，有大小限制吗？！
<hymnusalae> BasciCJ, Wine QQ感覺非常不好，那個廣告……
<zhao> 不知道，我没传过太大的文件，没被限制过
<dororo> wine QQ不是wine 腾迅TM，没有广告的吧
<BasciCJ> web QQ 就是网页版本的QQ吧？！
<nsdy> 各位兄弟使用的是sun pinyin 还是ibus pinyin?
<dororo> QQ客户端以前都不能传送超过2G的文件
<dororo> 现在没传过不知道限制是多少
<BasciCJ> QQ2010好像没有限制吧？！
<BasciCJ> 我用ibus
<debianer> web qq似乎还是不能传送文件吧？
<debianer> 有个web2qq仍然不能传送文件
<nsdy> squeeze源里面没有ibus sun pinyin...
<BasciCJ> 那大家都用什么传送文件哦？！
<debianer> 哪位能给我一个chinasb的名额？
<debianer> basncy: 目前linux下似乎还真的没什么点对点好传输文件的方法
<BasciCJ> topic
<dororo> 局域网的同学可以试试用pidgin的gtalk传送文件的
<dororo> pidgin有win版的
<debianer> dororo: 这个用过，是可以的，可惜，远程似乎MSN也不错
<dororo> 试试，局域网传送挺快的
<calebot> debianer: python simple http server
<debianer> calebot: 那个也要域名的吧
<calebot> debianer: 有 ip 就行
<debianer> calebot: 而且还要开放8000端口才行
<debianer> calebot: 哦
<calebot> 可以指定 port 的
<BasciCJ> 哦，谢谢大家
<debianer> calebot: 怎么制定？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 那你用啥？ports 里没 fcitx-sunpinyin...呜呜
<roylez> MaskRay: 直接用fcitx不行吗
<MaskRay> roylez: 而且版本太低，默认 skin 也不好
<happyaron> roylez: .
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~！
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<tenzu> pocoyo: 拜见牛哥
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
 * happyaron 我也来拜一遍
<happyaron> 拜见水牛
<happyaron> 拜见主席
<LambdaXIII> 大家好啊，我是新来的
<pocoyo> LambdaXIII: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<happyaron> 拜见新来的
<LambdaXIII> 哎呀客气客气
<happyaron> 拜见game for windows
<happyaron> 拜见鬼鬼
<happyaron> 拜见ee
<happyaron> 拜见lifeng
<tenzu> 拜的头都晕了
<happyaron> 拜见ray
<happyaron> 拜见mea
<happyaron> 拜见helloworld
<^k^> happyaron:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<LambdaXIII> 怎么回事哦？
<tenzu> 拜见kk
<LambdaXIII> 怎么老是拜
<debianer> 谁能给一个chinasb的名额吗？
<happyaron> 拜悲剧了，拜kk
<happyaron> 拜包包，拜大写风扇
<tenzu> happyaron: 下次记得先拜kk
<happyaron> LambdaXIII: 没事，就是说着玩
<happyaron> tenzu: 谨尊教诲
<tenzu> happyaron: EE bless you
<happyaron> 我拜了啊。
<happyaron> 还是得拜kk
<tenzu> happyaron: KK bless you
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<aner``> 请问,emacs 如何屏蔽掉默认按键呢? 我想将 C-z 改为其它功能,但 global-set-key 后,还是原来的功能->suspend frame
<jyf1987> 发现个fcitx的bug
<jyf1987> 不过是老版本的 不知道4.x有没有修正
<LambdaXIII> 什么bug啊
<LambdaXIII> 我用fcitx4老师很诡异
<happyaron> 拜见jyf
<LambdaXIII> 总会随机有一个键不管用
<aner``> emacs 很少人用吗??
<calebot> LambdaXIII: 去报 bug 啊
<LambdaXIII> 啊，我回头看看
 * pocoyo 拜见各路神仙妖精男女老少爷们儿 orz
<jyf1987> 是这样 如果你在拼音模式 简体中文模式下 输入 yuenan 本意是想输入越南  但是当你输入到 yuen 的时候 他自动给你吃掉变成  yun
<LambdaXIII> 不是
<jyf1987> 你用回退 删掉n 那个原来的yue又有了
<LambdaXIII> 那么回事
<LambdaXIII> 我是用的双拼
<LambdaXIII> 一般是w y h这三个键
<LambdaXIII> 其中的某一个
<tenzu> jyf1987: 自动修正了？
<LambdaXIII> 一按下去就相当于空格了
<LambdaXIII> 直接就上屏了
<LambdaXIII> 我只好某个字打成汉语拼音
<BasciCJ> 你继续输入a，那个e就出来了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 4.0.1里没这个问题
<jyf1987> tenzu: 应该是数据采集的问题
<BasciCJ> 好像是自动匹配拼音的，ue、un
<jyf1987> 以为 yuen 是不正常的
<jyf1987> 如果你输入到 yue的时候按下 ' 他就不自动吃掉了
<LambdaXIII> ？？……
<LambdaXIII> 哎
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> happyaron: .
<roylez> pocoyo: .
<pocoyo> roylez: 热烈欢迎主席发言
<tenzu> roylez: 主席，领导我们奔小康吧
<happyaron> roylez: 看我gtalk留言
<roylez> happyaron: 那只有回家看了
<roylez> happyaron: 在公司不挂gtalk
<roylez> tenzu: 昨天晚上给你发的肉山大魔王视频，看了没？
<happyaron> roylez: 你打开web gmail不就有了么
<roylez> happyaron: ...o
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你用google那个译者工具包么
<tenzu> roylez: 没收到。。。再发一遍吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不用
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不是挺不错的么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我用最原始的方式——文本编辑器+大脑
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那个工具其实还不如Launchpad
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额
<roylez> happyaron: .看到。要了pity的vpn，要用root起，感觉不爽
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那个有个术语库阿 很方便你那个破需求
<roylez> happyaron: 现在还是在用ssh
<happyaron> roylez: 你可以改成非root
<roylez> happyaron: 怎么改？tun的权限？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我那个需求不是用术语库，而是检查翻译一致性等。
<happyaron> roylez: 用nm不？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: nrciz 的 python.orz 是谁？
<happyaron> roylez: 我用nm就是用户层的设置
<roylez> happyaron: 显然不用nm
<happyaron> roylez: 那就不知道了
<roylez> happyaron: nm启动服务的时候肯定就去改了tun设备的权限了
<happyaron> roylez: 我这里的确是用户级的设置。
<happyaron> roylez: 嗯。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 不是我
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哦 那他这种界面我很喜欢 有空我要做一个
<happyaron> roylez: root service + user process
<happyaron> jyf1987: 加油！
<roylez> happyaron: 你用root起的nm服务
<happyaron> roylez: 显然
<roylez> happyaron: 那就没神马奇怪的了
<happyaron> roylez: 还没看过哪个系统改vpn时不要管理员权限
<debianer> 哪位能给我一个chinasb的反向代理名额？
<pocoyo> roylez: 发的啥?
<roylez> pocoyo: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110219/174494.html
<donglongchao> debianer: 哥们，等等吧。我天天在chinasb蹲点，好容易昨天才抢到一个。等清理域名的时候吧。
<jyf1987> chinasb是什么？
<jyf1987> 中国酥饼？
<jyf1987> 三百？
<calebot> 烧饼？
<jyf1987> 中国三八？
<debianer> donglongchao: 能不能帮我搞一个？
<jyf1987> calebot: 你昨天说你在墙外 你怎么出去了
<calebot> jyf1987: 我家的成份不好
<donglongchao> debianer: 不好搞啊，你去论坛上问问吧。:-(
<debianer> 好
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 所以有一两个亲戚在外面？
<calebot> jyf1987: 整个家族都在墙外
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 可是你不是河南的么 难道是我记错了
<happyaron> ...
<pocoyo> 论坛是不是不翻墙 上不去?
 * jyf1987 哪个王八蛋趁我睡觉的时候洗了我的脑袋？
<happyaron> 能上去啊
<jyf1987> 论坛一个月要多少钱阿
<pocoyo> happyaron: ..
<calebot> happyaron: 不好好念书在这泡网
<happyaron> calebot: 考试过了就爱学啥学点啥吧，死扣那点书本没啥意思
<leaveboy> 茉莉花革命
<leaveboy> 最近有没有看到
<tenzu> 不要讨论敏感词，要不然以后上irc都得翻墙
<debianer> 是哦，不要IRC都要翻墙就不爽了哦
<leaveboy> 。。。
<leaveboy> 那好悲剧哦
<llj> 呃。。。。。。敏感词啊敏感词
<iMom0> 都三点了啊。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我用 fcitx 五筆。話說你怎麽用上 FreeBSD 了？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 从开始用到现在有三个月了，预装的 windows 卸掉后不想用 gentoo 以外发行版，就用 freebsd 了
<NeaghFoz> FreeBSD字体难弄不？
<ofan> 跟linux差不多
<hymnusalae> NeaghFoz, 那些都一樣的，就是 FreeBSD 要找一下字體包的名字。
<NeaghFoz> 我就怕字体配置太麻烦，毕竟都习惯Ubuntu的字体渲染，甚至连在Arch上我都不太习惯
<hymnusalae> NeaghFoz, 那可能有點麻煩。
<hymnusalae> NeaghFoz, 不管怎麽說也要手動設置一下的。
<NeaghFoz> 最怕字体配置，所以一直不想换发行版之类的
<Guest4599> Someone help me? Is there a hook, runs after the content of buffer being modified?
<Guest4599> .. emacs
<leaveboy> ls
<nkadun> 大家好
<pocoyo> nkadun: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<nkadun> 大家好
<pocoyo> nkadun: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍧ 
<leaveboy> ^k^: suck
<leaveboy> ^k^: hello
<^k^> leaveboy, 好  ㍧ 
<leaveboy> ...
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 呵呵
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 这个机器人不好玩
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 那要怎么样的呢？ 伪春菜？
<leaveboy> Xunrui: hello
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 恩~
<cfy> 2.6.38-rc6出来啦
<happyaron> cfy: 我刚升级到rc5
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 升什麽級……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 又不用自己编译，干嘛不升级
<cfy> happyaron: Linux debian 2.6.38-rc5 #10 SMP Thu Feb 17 20:27:34 CST 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 用btrfs，新内核会比老内核舒服多了。
<happyaron> cfy: 牛
<cfy> happyaron: 我直接等39好了。老是编译麻烦。
<cfy> happyaron: 反正我只是需要一个autogroup的内核
<happyaron> 赫赫
<happyaron> 呵呵
<pangyu> 有人用过firefox4 qt port么？
<pangyu> 好像相当悲剧阿
<leaveboy> 还是装lfs吧
<llj> 大家的server都是用ubuntu server吗
<leaveboy> irc.ubuntu.com 8001
<wm> ....
<xinxin> 有人在吗？
<missing> you
<missing>  不过是人妖
<gaelfx> 有
<xinxin> how is girlboy?
<missing> xinxin: bullshit
<xinxin> 在这个系统里，怎么加硬件？
<missing> xinxin: 加啥硬件?
<xinxin> 就是一般的视频头
<missing> 这个应该是即插即用的
<xinxin> 在XP里，要装驱动的
<missing> xin
<missing> xinxin: 这个应该不要
<xinxin> 我的这个在XP里要装的，但在系统就不懂装了
<missing> xinxin: 你插上去看看啊
<xinxin> 已插了上去，但用不了
<missing> xinxin: 你在哪里用?
<xinxin> 没有在那里用，我就想知道一般的硬件怎么装？
<missing> xinxin: 你插上去,然后打开那个大头芥子看看
<xinxin> 用过了，没有显示
<missing> lspci lsusb看看认出来没有
<xinxin> 没反应
<xinxin> 就算这个不用驱动， 那其他的硬件呢，总会遇到加硬件的时候
<missing> linux硬件支持不是太好的,具体硬件型号才有的说的,一般自带开源的驱动基本勉强可以用的
<xinxin> OK
<xinxin> 知道
<xinxin> 88
 * edison0354 今天人好少！
<roylez> edison0354: Edison Chan ?
<edison0354> roylez: no
<roylez> edison0354: what a pity ...
<edison0354> roylez: pityonline is offline:-D
<jiero> Pulseaudio 那些东西怎么用呢?
<edison0354> roylez: 我错了，他在线……
<leaveboy> 明天开始装下lfs
<leaveboy> edison0354: who？
<edison0354> leaveboy: pity
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你終于上了……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我想死你了。
<leaveboy> 哦！。。。。
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 。。。。
<lei_> 新立得的英文名是什么啊，我想在kubuntu下装新立得
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 他估计挂机
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<edison0354> lei_: synaptics
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<edison0354> lei_: 错了，synaptic
<edison0354> lei_: 没有s
<cfy> hymnusalae: 最近忙啊。。。发现课程多死了。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我又错了……
<lei_> edison0354: 谢谢
<edison0354> cfy: 转过去没？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你不行呀。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 轉什麽？
<cfy> edison0354: 转什么？你说lisp?
<leaveboy> cfy: 这里学生较多？
<edison0354> cfy: hymnusalae转学
<cfy> leaveboy: 恩。应该比较多。
<cfy> edison0354: 没啊。。。考试报名都还没开始。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<leaveboy> 上班的人士清举下手
<leaveboy> 现在发现上学没有好好学习真可惜
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我轉什麽學……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 打反了吧……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 少打了个冒号
<edison0354> hymnusalae: TAB没自动加冒号出来
<hymnusalae> cfy, lisp呢？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看起来慢的。。。
<leaveboy> edison0354: 。。。
<leaveboy> 这个你都能法系那
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 法系？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 发现
 * billlee 今天 apt-get update 时 Ubuntu Partner 的软件源突然签名检验失败
<happyaron> billlee: 不更新呗
<cfy> happyaron: aptitude 的upgrade是啥？是safe-还是full-
<tenzu> cn2dy: ？？
<billlee> cfy, 是 safe
<cfy> billlee: 怎么知道的？
<happyaron> cfy: safe
<billlee> cfy, 你敲进去它就会提示不推荐，让你用 safe- 代替
<cfy> billlee: 我这里没提示。
<cfy> happyaron: 文档有写么？
<pityonline> edison0354: I was online but a little busy just now.
<happyaron> cfy: 没看，可以找找
<cfy> happyaron: 那你咋知道的？不会也是提示吧，我这里aptitude upgrade没有提示啊
<billlee> cfy, 第一行没有 W: The "upgrade" command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead. 吗？
<happyaron> cfy: 提示的。
<cfy> billlee: happyaron: 我这里没有。。。
<happyaron> ...
<billlee> mplayer 有没有较稳定的 PPA 源？
 * cfy pasted "aptitude" at http://paste2.org/get/1261211
<cfy> 看。真没有。。。
<billlee> cfy, debian?
<cfy> billlee: 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: billlee: manpage里没看到。。。。下次找找详细文档。。
<cfy> bye all
<dpzhang314> hello
<^k^> dpzhang314, 好  ㍪ 
<dpzhang314> anybody wanna talk?
<wm> nobody nobody but you
<quanru> chinese?
<deathshadow> test
<^k^> deathshadow, ....  ㍪ 
<dpzhang314> test what?
<deathshadow> 请教个问题..
<deathshadow> windows 如何像 Linux的NFS文件系统那样
<deathshadow> 通过文件夹的方式 挂载网络上的硬盘？
<deathshadow> 或类似的服务器？
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/17779559/
<Guest96409> ..
<NoIE> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/02/22/0824229
<NoIE> Native Client准备起飞
<NoIE> 希望能终结 ActiveX 。
<happyaron> 不可能的
<Lavande> 测试
<^k^> Lavande, ....  ㍪ 
<Lavande> test
<^k^> Lavande, ....  ㍪ 
<Lavande> ^k^: 你能看到我说的话？
<iMom0> 能
<Lavande> 呃。。。
<imadper> 有人在吗？
<imadper> 我想在我的启动项里加上acpi=off
<imadper> 现在在/etc/default/grub里加上了，想问下，是加在引号里面还是引号外面
<imadper> tenzu: 疼猪，别歇着呀，帮我看看这个怎么设置
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我現在很猶豫，我是堅守DVDrip呢還是720p呢還是1080p呢。
<hymnusalae> ofan, dvdrip我怕以後就沒有了。1080p我怕投入太高，720p的話以後會不會虧了點。
<tenzu> -_-?? 从来没动过acpi
<tenzu> imadper: 不知道引号里面还是外面，都试试呗
<tenzu> imadper: 先试试外面？
<fengarenas> 怎么修改ubuntu的　
<fengarenas> 修改登陆画面？
<hymnusalae> fengarenas, 我記得程序名叫gdmconfig還是gdm-config
<fengarenas> 我去看看。
<myke2> MaskRay: OPTM你如何解决you have to output the one which minimize the sum of marks.
<quanru> 华硕的一款笔记本  光盘.U盘.不能进入安装界面  直接黑屏    用wubi安装也不行  有什么解决方法
<myke2> quanru: ati显卡?
<MaskRay> myke2: 从 source 开始 dfs 求出割集 (S,T)，S 中的点标号为 0，T 中的点标号为 1，不连通的点也为 0
<fengarenas> ahci驱动？
<quanru> myke2: 我同学的  他想装ubuntu  但是试了好几种都不行  如果是ATI  怎么办
<myke2> MaskRay: 问题求的最大流不一定保证marks的和最小？在解数不唯一的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是学你rev-BFS的，然后对所有层次为-1的点作为S, 其他T
<myke2> MaskRay: 不连通的点?
<quanru> myke2: 如果是ati显卡  要怎么办
<MaskRay> myke2: 和 source 或者 sink 不连通的点
<myke2> quanru: 我是ati卡，没有任何问题，你装
<quanru> myke2: 问题是装不上  下次试试硬盘安装
<myke2> quanru: 那也无效
<quanru> myke2: 你试过? 刻录U盘的 安装方法  在进入第一个紫色启动画面后  U盘的指示灯就灭了
<myke2> quanru: 内核冲突，如果ati卡的话尝试radeon.modeset=0, 因为我不是ubuntu
<quanru> myke2: radeon.modeset=0 怎么弄
<myke2> quanru: ubuntu, 安装可以用 那个alti*的光盘安装的, 我以前遇到过电脑livecd无法启动的, 如果不是对要设置的启动参数非常了解, 还是用alter*那张cd
<quanru> myke2: 喔 谢谢  我试试看
<happyaron> 2.6.38-4-generic
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是source和已有0连接, 容量\infty{}, 已有1和sink连接, 容量\infty{}, 然后求完最大流之后置层次不为-1的点bit = 1. 不知道是否有漏洞
<myke2> MaskRay: 不需要long long吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 不需要
<fengarenas> 在ubuntu里用 webqq2.0 不能听qq音乐，这个问题大家遇到过没？
<Yuking> 终于解决了我的ati开源驱动问题，原来是少了个固件
<myke2> MaskRay: 最后一次通过层次判断不正确？我看别人的代码似乎都是多做一个dfs判断
<myke2> Yuking: 你把开源驱动进内核了吧?
<Yuking> myke2: 就是内源里的驱动呀
<MaskRay> myke2: 求代码
<quanru> 之前我把硬盘带回家  把原有的N卡驱动卸载 换成intel集成显卡的驱动  然后再换回N卡  就搜不到驱动   在终端安装了N卡驱动   然后开机屏幕就偏移
<quanru> 怎么解决
<myke2> M
<myke2> MaskRay: pas的，是否看?
<sodapanda2> 聊天室才有88人？太少了吧？
<MaskRay> myke2: 你说的 "多做一个 dfs 判断"
<fengarenas> //
<myke2> MaskRay: 我搞错了，他的代码不是dinic
<Yuking> ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像就做了一次递归，是否sap, http://blog.csdn.net/Skyprophet/archive/2010/04/30/5545896.aspx
<MaskRay> myke2: 沿着残留网络 dfs，访问到的算 S，其他算 T
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个dinic也是多做一次的，不过是bfs
<myke2> MaskRay: http://sqybi.72pines.com/posts/41
<MaskRay> myke2: 是这样子，沿着残留网络中的边 dfs/bfs
<myke2> MaskRay: 他dinic还写错的……
<myke2> MaskRay: 最后发现如果一个点没增广，要修改level
<MaskRay> myke2: 不加这个有时候会很慢
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是VE^2
<MaskRay> myke2: 为什么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 难道我搞错了? 对Dinic的时间复杂度分析我不清楚
<myke2> MaskRay: 我直接扫层次，不知道错在哪里，或者是其他原因导致WA
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了，上次你说splay的top-down和bottom-up结果不同，也许你搞错了吧?
<MaskRay> myke2: 确实不同的
<myke2> MaskRay: 你来给个例子
<sodapanda21> 例子
<myke2> MaskRay: 我很感兴趣我尝试“证明”的时候有什么逻辑漏洞
<MaskRay> myke2: 你上次找到那个 ppt 里不就有？
<myke2> MaskRay: 求页码
<MaskRay> myke2: 求网址，好像最后几张
<myke2> MaskRay: It's true http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:90Y2YGpJAVgJ:www.cs.umbc.edu/courses/undergraduate/341/fall02/Lectures/Splay/TopDownSplay.ppt+TopDownSplay+ppt&hl=zh-CN&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESiA2dBgCUV1BWqmN3NDjw7OkbH5AbtrBpF9N4gNkfM4ZSu738hOpAorcKrAg5uN3aKIZMfNIv0O7QRLO72U33dUvuhOAl_5WFvo9NSvwOuP9yqJDs9IPzc0baUZQuWGuMV4aJJz&sig=AHIEtbTURZhskAixjs4d6WD0uW7a0FGkDw
<MaskRay> myke2: 确实不同吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩，不知道为什么会发生
<myke2> MaskRay: 也就是说复杂度分析不能沿用以前的那种？
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 当出现->left->right->right->right的时候会出现TD和BU的不同, 原因在于对left的处理
<myke2> MaskRay: 再把反向bfs写下好么? persuade code就行, 主要想check下, 实在看不出错哪里
<missing> 11.04的源似乎没有gnome-shell哦,是不是啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 找不到代码了。。
<myke2> MaskRay: wgetpaste能存多少天? 刚才翻出旧账发现在那里还在
<MaskRay> myke2: 各个 pastebin 不一样的吧，默认大概都一星期以上
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你用什么命令行的音乐播放器
<myke2> roylez_: vitunes如何
<roylez_> myke2: mms能听吗？mocp不支持mms
<myke2> roylez_: frontend是mplayer, 不是特别清楚能否, 反正vim-like的
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了，无向边怎么建的? 我怀疑这里有问题
<myke2> MaskRay: 在你的Dinic中
<myke2> MaskRay: 我把拆成两个有向弧的正向弧和反向弧都合并了，就是正、反容量都是1
<MaskRay> myke2: 可以的
<myke2> MaskRay: spoj有没有什么类似poj的Discuss? 我看看有没有可以要到的数据
<MaskRay> myke2: 有个 forum ，但不是针对每道题的
<juk> 有没有人发现这个http://code.bulix.org/bz6q7z-79432
<juk> 在BIOS里面我已经设置好了Execute disabled bit
<debianer> 大家晚上好
<debianer> 我来签到了
<juk> 不是要说早上好吗？
<debianer> juk: 你在米国？
<hymnusalae> juk, 誰說的？
<redlhl> 谁能告诉一下Arch中kernel26的2.6.37.1-1版本是什么回事阿
<debianer> redlhl: 别去折腾那些了，就用debian6.0很好，很强大
<redlhl> debianer: 。。。
<myke2> redlhl: 2.6.37.1不用说了，就是kernel版本号码, -1是发行版自己的版本号码，主要是因为发行版有自己patch
<redlhl> myke2: 以前的版本号不就三数字吗，像我现在的2.6.37-5
<myke2> redlhl: 你看下www.kernel.org, 那里的版本号码有4个
<myke2> redlhl: 一般好像arch不会出现一个4位版本产生2个patch
<redlhl> myke2: 哦，火星了，呵呵
<juk> debianer: 什么？
<juk> hymnusalae: http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<MrDee> 大家好
<^k^> MrDee, 好  ㍭ 
<aix> 哈
<juk> 晚上好！
<hymnusalae> juk 還真遵守……
<hymnusalae> debianer, 他不在美國。
<aix> 有没高三的呀？
<hymnusalae> debianer, 看他給我的網頁就知道了。
<hymnusalae> aix, 有，happyaron
<aix> 人呢？
<tenzu> http://s2.kimag.es/view/68909109.png
<debianer> reiv: emacs的el-get你会用吗？
<debianer> MaskRay: emacs的扩展管理工具el-get你会用吗？
<debianer> MaskRay: 不会是像新立德一样在线下载扩展吧，呵呵
<aix> emacs vim哪个用的多
<debianer> aix: 我还是用emacs更习惯，vim总是光标不听使唤
<MaskRay> debianer: 嗯
<ianp-mac> 我喜歡emacs
<debianer> MaskRay: 怎么用哦
<debianer> 我也喜欢emacs，关键是emacs有高手带路阿
<debianer> 用vim的都喜欢默不做声阿
<Lavande1> Lavande: 下去，NND
<debianer> 我不说话了，怕别人砸砖头
 * Lavande 啦啦啦~
<MaskRay> debianer: (setq el-get-souces '(autopair  color-moccur)) 这样，然后 (el-get 'sync)
<debianer> 以前用vim，折腾一格晚上，都打不出一个字母，真气人
<aix> 我有个问题想问，就是Dennis Ritchie用的是什么unix
<debianer> MaskRay: 阿，是不是可以同步更新扩展？
<wm> debianer: 你才一个晚上...
<hymnusalae_> Lavande, 你這個帳號注冊了沒有？
<aix> 怎么注册？
<MaskRay> debianer: 不知道，我是用来弄配置文件的
<aix> 怎么注册帐号
<aix> 什么指令
<hymnusalae_> aix, /msg NickServ register 密碼 email
<myke2> MaskRay: 每次做maxflow哪些需要初始化? 除了边数和出发边指针
<MaskRay> myke2: 储存边的指针？
<myke2> MaskRay: 是顶点指向第一条边的吗？我刚才说了
<Lavande> hymnusalae_: 注册了。。。
<hymnusalae_> Lavande, 那自己手踢就是了……
<MaskRay> myke2: 还有那个指向边的索引
<Lavande> hymnusalae_: 不太会。。刚刚用GHOST命令，踢不掉。。
<hymnusalae_> Lavande, 把自己登陸成lavande就行了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 不明白是何物
<Lavande> hymnusalae_: 呃。。我下次仔细研究一下用法
<myke2> MaskRay: 顶点指向第一条边，然后边会重建链表
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该没了吧
<myke2> MaskRay: http://sqybi.72pines.com/posts/41
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看见这里的实现里面
<myke2> MaskRay: 无论是否被增广，到了某个节点, dfs完了之后都把他的儿子给清空了
<myke2> MaskRay: 把他的相邻点清空了
<myke2> MaskRay: function TGraph.dfs(x, d: longint): longint;
<MaskRay> myke2: 不是。是找到第一条可用的边之后，以后经过这个点都从这条边开始找。是个优化
<myke2> MaskRay: o
<lts9165> 请教一下，我用软件中心下载安装软件，结果卡在84％——正在应用更改，进度条不动了，怎么办？
<NoIE> 多等等？
<lts9165> 已经等很久了呀。。
<alvin_rxg1> gui 有时候就麻烦在这里。 cli 下直接 ctrl+c 中断后，再重复执行先前的命令。而gui……你敢不？中断了再重新选那一堆软件包再重新安装
<happyaron> lts9165: 接着等等吧。
<cfy> [shlug] gentoo bug队列里bug过多，有兴趣有能力的朋友看过来
<lts9165> 装的是wine
<hymnusalae_> 歷（英文全名LISt Processor，即列表處理語言）。LISP都有中文名了？
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 啥名字？
<cfy> æ­·?
<cfy> 啥意思？
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 我不知道什麽意思。
<hymnusalae_> cfy, Wikipedia 都給出中文名了。
<lifeng> hymnusalae_: 那"C"语言有没有中文名？
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 那都是瞎翻译的
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: wikipedia只能用来参考
<happyaron> 要找权威书籍
<cfy> 历（英文全名LISt Processor，即列表处理语言）
<cfy> 破玩意。。。
<hymnusalae_> lifeng,  不知道。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 哈哈哈……
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 不知道台灣那邊是怎麽說。
<lifeng> hymnusalae_: 你用正体我还以为是台湾的:)
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 那也得找权威书籍
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 嗯。英文版的有參考價值……
<lifeng> happyaron: 这事权威也是无聊出来的权威
<happyaron> lifeng: 非也，有的权威是真权威
<cfy> http://lisp.org.cn/wiki/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 首页 [Lisp 中文社区 Wiki]
<Guest34606> 有高三的没？
<happyaron> lifeng: 你看perl那大小骆驼
<cfy> 这里说到了 历
<lifeng> happyaron: perl中文叫做“骆驼”了？
<Guest34606> 打酱油路过，看有没同类
<happyaron> lifeng: 不是，那两本书
<happyaron> lifeng: 那书就是权威咯
<hymnusalae_> Python 巨蟒？
<lifeng> happyaron: 我说的是给lisp起个中文名这个事情
<happyaron> lifeng: 这种东西取名，那是自讨苦吃。。。
<lifeng> happyaron: 所以，意见一致了
<myke2> MaskRay: 随机生成数据对拍，果然不同
<happyaron> :)
<debianer> MaskRay: 不会用哦，el-get
<Jesuca> 终于进来了
<sikao_lfs> ......
<Jesuca> >:-)
<sikao_lfs> Jesuca: 哈哈，不会是初次混进组织的吧？好像跟我几个月前来的第一句话一样。
<Jesuca> 第一次找到组织的人，都是这句话的。
<Jesuca> 可能大家进来第一次说的话都一样 。
<Router2> Jesuca: 这地儿又不用翻墙，不至于吧.....
<sikao_lfs> 恩。我当时是对ice不了解。第一次连频道是什么回事？整个irc机制都不了解，然后折腾了半天才进来，于是就说了那样的话。
<Jesuca> 也没有翻墙麻烦，主要是没用过IRC。呵呵
<Jesuca> 有些设置还有搞明白
<Jesuca> 已经收藏了 ，下次就比较容易进来 。
<sikao_lfs> 翻墙实际上我现在还是用windows的。敌对分子提供的工具
<Jesuca> 先下了，bye everyone
<sikao_lfs> 中国来看翻墙还是简单。有人把傻瓜工具送给你。
<sikao_lfs> Jesuca: 886
<hymnusalae_> sikao_lfs, 其實我在想這裏的人第一次進組織的時候有多少人得到的第一句話是“xxx says blahblahblah, but we use UTF-8 here.”
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: ghci 有时候一个函数不会载入，:i xx 会失败，如何让它强制载入？
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 这个可以统计下
<neofang> 有人没
<neofang> 大家好
<^k^> neofang, 好  ㍮ 
<fengarenas> 恩
<neofang> ^k^, 你是哪里的
 * microcai hi
 * microcai 大家好
<fengarenas> ？
<neofang> fengarenas,  大家都做什么呢
<fengarenas> 在寝室
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 你要去找那個函數在哪個庫。
<neofang> 大家都是哪里的阿
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: Main.partitions，
 * microcai 我火星来的 
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 如果那個函數是因為 module xxx (sssss) 沒有導出sssss 以外的函數造成的，那我也沒有辦法。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, Main的函數還能導不進去？
<debianer> microcai: 火星也种菜吗
<fengarenas> 微菜  嘿嘿
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 一般的函数都是可以直接访问的，我这个是个 Array Int Integer
<neofang> 有安徽 的没有啊
<hymnusalae_> neofang, 不少吧。
<Xunrui> 我不是~
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, Array Int Integer 也可以呀。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 你能給個 paste 我試驗下嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: pe 78: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/342791/
<microcai> debianer: 种
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 一切正常呀。
<xrfang> hi, 我的一个移动硬盘有两个分区，一个ntfs的mount了以后owner是我自己，另一个ext3的mount了以后owner居然是root，导致我无法写入，请问这个自动mount怎么会是root的？如何改正？
<lifeng> neofang: 我大学在安徽读的，现在户籍还留在那
<hymnusalae_> xrfang, ntfs是有特殊設置的吧。ext3要加上選項才會是owner是你。你man一下mount命令，看下 option 部分。
<xrfang> 哦，谢谢。我估计以前很少用移动设备是ext3的，所以我没有注意。
<neofang> lifeng, 什么大学
<xrfang> 但，我有点忘记了，以前用kubuntu的时候好像没这个问题。
<ineed> 啊
<neofang> xrfang, mont 命令只有root用户可以使用
<lifeng> neofang: 校友一般自称南七技校
<xrfang> neofang: 可是，我这个是gnome自动的mount，不是我手动做的
<neofang> xr
<neofang> xrfang, 变成root不就可以了
<xrfang> neofang: 命令行绝对没问题。但在nautilus里面就讨厌了
<xrfang> 反正我觉得这个东西是root完全没有必要啊
<xrfang> 而且不合逻辑。
<kk-kk> hi
<^k^> kk-kk, 好  ㍮ 
<neofang> 怎么都不说话阿
<kk-kk> 就是啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 问你个问题
<fengarenas> 一个说东一个说西说不到一块
<myke2> microcai: 我修改好后，为何打开边界检查就AC没打开就WA
<microcai> ...
<microcai> myke2:  ？
<microcai> myke2: 什么东西a?
<myke2> microcai: 发错人
<myke2> MaskRay: # # # # # , # # # # # # # # # AC# # # # WA
<myke2> MaskRay: 我修改好后，为何打开边界检查就AC没打开就WA
<neofang> ：q
<hymnusalae_> xrfang, 很合邏輯的。你想，如果你挂的是另外一個系統盤，而你不是root，你亂改人家的會如何……
<xrfang> hymnusalae_: 问题是它自动给我挂载的。当然认为这个移动设备是我的。
<myke2> RavenChan: Hi
<xrfang> 否则，如果我在命令行话，是不是需要sudo mount 了？:-)
<myke2> xrfang: pmount
<neofang> xrfang, 是的
<neofang> xr
<xrfang> myke2: pmount干嘛的？
<xrfang> 嗯？
<RavenChan> myke2, = =
<myke2> xrfang: mount removeable device without root
<myke2> RavenChan: 我打开边界检查后ac, 不打开wa, 为何
<RavenChan> myke2, ？
<xrfang> myke2: 我是想在gnome自动mount的时候不要是root的
<myke2> RavenChan: pascal编译参数有边界检查参数，我打开之后交上去ac, 不打开wa, pascal源代码可以控制部分编译参数
<myke2> xrfang: 那是dbus通信，本质上是root干的
<myke2> xrfang: policykit
<RavenChan> myke2, 你越界了= =
<myke2> xrfang: 命令行下也可以实现，但是句子很长，什么dbus-send ...
<RavenChan> myke2, 不是不是pmount有suid ..
<billlee> 一个elf可执行档被执行，产生一个进程后，删除或替换这个可执行档后，原来的进程能否正常工作？
<myke2> RavenChan: pmount是suid, 但是gnome不是吧，是policykit
<xrfang> myke2: en，我明白了。反正是有点麻烦。移动设备还是ntfs算了。fat太弱了。
<myke2> xrfang: 不是fat, ntfs的问题
<kk-kk> 有谁用awesome的啊？我想找个好一点的配置，配置文件清晰，带有脚本等的。可以打包最好，配置的网址也可以。谢谢观看。
<myke2> xrfang: mount本应该是root干的
<MaskRay> myke2: 不懂，fpc 的 pragma 能打开/关闭越界检查？
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩，{$R+}
<xrfang> myke2： ntfs的分区没有权限控制啊。管他是root还是不是root，反正我可以写入的？
<MaskRay> myke2: 不懂，gcc/g++ 没这种东西
<myke2> xrfang: 要看实现，你还是看看ntfs-3g的documentations
<RavenChan> billlee, 可以
<myke2> MaskRay: 这显的有点离奇
<myke2> RavenChan: 如果我越界了，我开了{$R+}之后应该就是Runtime Error
<RavenChan> billlee, 只要他不会去读自身的可执行文件
<myke2> RavenChan: 但他告诉我是Accepted
<RavenChan> myke2, 反正你肯定越界了
<RavenChan> myke2, 那随你，那就别来问我
<xrfang> myke2: 目前我的状态是可以的。文档我慢慢看。现在倒是有个问题请教，你刚才提到pmount是suid的，也就是setuid的对吗？setuid这个东西我看了若干次没有看懂，能否简单解释一下它的原理？
<myke2> xrfang: 问RavenChan
<xrfang> 嗯，都一样，只要是可以指教的。:-)
<myke2> MaskRay: C有边界检查
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<RavenChan> xrfang, 就是运行的话会以setuid的人的权限运行
<billlee> RavenChan, 但我似乎记得Linux是把代码以Memory Mapped File映射到虚拟空间。这时如果代码被交换出来了，那不就悲剧了吗？
<myke2> RavenChan: setuid 和 suid 似乎不同吧?
<billlee> myke2, 相同吧。
<xrfang> RavenChan: 那就以pmount为例，如果我执行它，这个进程应该就是我的身份了？这个是默认的，非suid的情形？
<ineed> 啊哈！
<FrankLv> ps 里的 session header是什么？
<billlee> xrfang, 对。
<xrfang> 那么如果我setuid了，这个程序虽然是我启动的，但是它有root权限？？
<myke2> billlee: suid, sgid不是一起的概念? 有suid的子进程不能继承吧?
<RavenChan> billlee, 交换出来也是放到swap吧
<myke2> billlee: setuid不是把uid都赋值过去了?
<RavenChan> xrfang, 是进行setuid的人的身份
<RavenChan> xrfang, 也就是root...
<xrfang> 哦，也就是对那个程序执行chmod +s的人？
<billlee> 如果setuid, 那么effected uid会变成文件的owner
<xrfang> billlee的说法和RavenChan不同了
<happyaron> billlee: dlp 4302的ppa还没更新完，10.04的做了，10.10和11.04我会尽快搞
<happyaron> billlee: 方便的话以后发版本时ping我一下，:)
<myke2> xrfang:        If  the process has appropriate privileges, setuid() shall set the real user ID, effective user ID, and
<myke2>        the saved set-user-ID of the calling process to uid.
<xrfang> myke2: 我不理解你说的那句英语的意思。我希望从系统管理的角度，而不是编程的角度去理解这个问题。
<MaskRay> xrfang: 你有 x 的权限，或者它是个 #! 并且你能 rx，就会以 effective uid 为该文件 owner 执行
<myke2> xrfang: 我cp了man
<kk-kk> 有谁用slim登陆管理器的？
<xrfang> MaskRay: 你说的是有suid的情形对吗？
<myke2> xrfang: 我还是找个official的资料，我也想搞清楚。我以前认为suid是一个标志，不是uid
<xrfang> 不好意思，我需要离开一下，如果回来诸位还在，继续请教。
<xrfang> 嗯，共同学习一下。
<xrfang> bye
<billlee> happyaron, 前几天更新了google code出远门了，就没有通知。
<markeylia> 有人吧
<knownbad> kk-kk: 有，但我不强。
<happyaron> billlee: :)
<happyaron> billlee: 论坛pm一下也成，呵呵
<markeylia> 听说这里有很多高手
<kk-kk> knownbad, 你在ubuntu上安装过吗
<markeylia> 是不是这样
<markeylia> 请高手出来
<knownbad> kk-kk: 是在 arch。
<myke2> billlee: 哦，suid就是setuid, 但不是setuid()
<kk-kk> 哦，我在ubuntu安装了一次，代替了GDM，结果无法启动了
<knownbad> 有症状么？
<kk-kk> 就是一直在那个ubuntu的启动splash上，一直几个小点闪啊闪，十来分钟都没登陆。。。。
<hymnusalae_> kk-kk, 那按下 Esc 屏幕上寫什麽？
<myke2> kk-kk: 装什么能取代gdm?
<Yuking> kdm~ xdm~
<klose> myke2: 一个进程有real user id，effcctive user id和saved set-user id. 超级用户执行setuid函数时候三个id都会变成调用函数时候传递过去的uid，如果不是超级用户，但是uid（传给setuid的参数）等于进程的real user id或者进程的saved set-user id这个进程的effective user id会改变成想设置的uid，其他情况会报错
<kk-kk> 就是在slim启动上就不动了，其他的启动正常
<kk-kk> myke2, slim
<myke2> klose: 最后一个我不知道
<myke2> klose: 刚才我已经查到euid和uid了
<myke2> klose: 分别是setuid, seteuid
<myke2> klose: 不是还有setreuid么
<myke2> kk-kk: 你不是把man中的东西翻译了遍？
<myke2> klose: 你不是把man中东西翻译了下
<myke2> kk-kk: 哦，这玩意，我没用过
<kk-kk> myke2, 挺好的
<myke2> kk-kk: 我都是命令行登陆的……
<knownbad> 检查过 slim.conf 么？
<klose> myke2:有些程序只需要在一段时间内，改变进程的effective user id执行，但是当你执行完毕的时候，想降低权限的时候，就要用到所谓的saved set-user id
<kk-kk> myke2, 你没有图形界面的？
<myke2> kk-kk: 不一定会开X
<kk-kk> myke2, 但是没有gui在多个终端里切换很不舒服，而且大多时候在上网或者看文档
<iGoogle> 清苦修行？ myke2
<myke2> iGoogle: 没
<iGoogle> 破烂机器？
<myke2> iGoogle: 我说我不一定开X
<myke2> kk-kk: 开X也从CLI中开
<kk-kk> myke2, startx？
<myke2> kk-kk: 差不多，xinit
<iGoogle> X 是 /usr/bin/X
 * billlee 刚才重新查了资料，linux 会对inode做引用计数，rm时只删除dentry, 当引用释放后才删除inode
<iGoogle> 干嘛不节约点按键
<lifeng> billlee: rm只减dentry的引用计数，不一定删除的
<myke2> iGoogle: X, 还要写脚本，否则wm啊什么的还手动……
<markeylia> 看来都是高手，进错房间了
<iGoogle> myke2: 现成的呢
<iGoogle> markeylia: 乖
<peakone> 这能输入中文啊？
<klose> peakone: 为什么不能？
<peakone> 我来的，啥都不懂
<klose> peakone: 慢慢就懂了
<peakone> ？？
<Gun^Rose> ubuntu-cn，官方语言当然是中文哦
<peakone> Quit:Leaving啥意思？我英语不好
<Gun^Rose> 离开的意思。。。
<peakone> 哦
<peakone> 那我也去睡觉.....
<catcher> 在ubuntu中安装python3会不会和python2冲突啊
<MeaCulpa1> 应该不会吧，又不是arch...
<Gun^Rose> 哇，都这么晚了。。。
<sikao_lfs> 真有点受不了了，ubuntu的设置变的真快啊，很多资料找到都发现没相关的东西。man了半天也没找到信息。
<kim_wolf> Hi,有人吗
<sikao_lfs> 肯定有。建议有事直接说，会的人自然会提点思路
<Gun^Rose> 论坛怎么总是这么慢呢？
<kim_wolf> 去哪可以找到比较不错的LAMP教程
<sikao_lfs> 没法子，ubuntu中文论坛就有。
<sikao_lfs> 论坛慢也没法子，国外吧，
<kim_wolf> 谢谢
<Gun^Rose> 测试
<^k^> Gun^Rose, ....  ㍘ 
<Gun^Rose> 11.04现在稳定吗？
<alvin_rxg1> 丁丁网吧…… =.=
<kk-kk> .....
<kk-kk> alvin_rxg1, ä½ X
<alvin_rxg1> kk-kk: 不是我x，是 ip138 x
<kk-kk> 那是什么啊？插件？
<alvin_rxg1> www.ip138.com
<kk-kk> 哦
<kk-kk> 那你怎么查到我的IP的啊？
<alvin_rxg1> kk-kk [~jw@60.190.210.162] entered the room.
<alvin_rxg1> kk-kk: "/whois kk-kk"  也有
<kk-kk> 哦
<fengarenas> hello
<fengarenas>  good morning
<^k^> fengarenas, 好  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-23
<iIlL10oO> http://www.rubyenterpriseedition.com/download.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download — Ruby Enterprise Edition
<widon> 我今天upgrade升级了以后totem 和 smplayer放flash都是花屏的。。。。
<iIlL10oO> 开机自动运行screen,并在这个screen里运行 xxx的命令怎么写?
<BasciCJ> 如何查看已经安装的软件包？！
<BasciCJ> apt-get 能获取吗？
<leaveboy> 每天很多人就是不说话.
<iIlL10oO> BasciCJ: aptitude search ~i
<BasciCJ> aptitude：thx
<llj> mornig all
<leaveboy> moring all
<llj> ^k^ morning robot
<leaveboy> ...
<llj> morning leaveboy
<leaveboy> llj: moring
<llj> leaveboy :)
<BasciCJ> :-))
<leaveboy> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<leaveboy> whois llj
<llj> me?
<llj> whois leaveboy
<notedit> hello  ubuntu 命令行下连不上无线网络
<notedit> 大家有人遇到吗
<ofan> notedit: 用wpa_supplicant
 * microcai gnome3 又升级了
 * microcai 界面又变了
<ofan> notedit: ubuntu额
<ofan> notedit: 全是NM管的
<ofan> notedit: 这里说..
<notedit> 我用了一个叫做i3 的windows manager
<ofan> notedit: 在
<ofan> notedit: i3怎么了..
<roylez> notedit: 用wicd-curses
<notedit> 然后无线连接不上
<roylez> ofan: i3没有systray
<ofan> roylez: oh~~~
<notedit> roylez 有什么方法么
<roylez> ofan: wmii, i3, subtle，好归好，没有systray，适合口味更重的人
<ofan> roylez: 可以装个tint2啊
<roylez> notedit: 用wicd代替nm，wicd-curses连无线
<roylez> ofan: 开玩笑呢，都i3了
<notedit> wicd-curses 是命令行的吧
<roylez> notedit: 对
<notedit> 我试试
<notedit> 先谢谢啊
<ofan> roylez: 不能装？
<roylez> ofan: tiling的，你说要tint2干什么？
<ofan> roylez: 有tray嘛.. 貌似很多tiling wm都没tray
<ofan> 用个单独的tray也行
 * microcai git 版的 gnome-shell 内存泄露没有那么严重了
<BasciCJ> 怎么查看 文件被哪个进程占用？！
<jyf1987> lsof?
<BasciCJ> ps 命令能查到吗？
<microcai> BasciCJ:  lsof
<BasciCJ> 嗯嗯，thx
<BasciCJ> :-)
<catcher> 能不能把金山 和 goolge的恶意网址库 拿来用
<calebot> goolge 恶意网址库 有公开吗？
<calebot> 貌似有 local cache
<catcher> 金山呢 卫士不是开源了嘛
<microcai> KernelStack:        2056 kB
 * microcai  KernelStack:        2056 kB 
 * microcai 现在的 Linux 内核使用的是 big page 啊！ 一页是 2M , 所以内核堆栈不再是  16k ，而是  2M 
<mza_> 一上来就看到这么专业的讲解……
 * microcai 内核居然使用了 1G 大小的页面
<jyf1987> calebot: 用的是第三方的吧
<Guest28221> http://code.bulix.org/i4tlar-79438 帮忙看下这段类继承的问题，编译提示：
<Guest28221>  error C2662: 'obj_id' : cannot convert 'this' pointer from 'const class B' to 'class A &'
<Guest28221> 不能将"this"指针从'const class B'转换为'class A &'
<Guest28221> 应该如何修改才对呢？
<Guest28221> help
<zuoshouG> 大家好,请问一下,ssh登录了,auto也搞了,就是上不去哦,福选了ssh-d,自动
<ofan> Guest28221: 代码没贴全吧
<M-sprite> 求助，我的花生壳免费域名一直无法打开，都是被重定向到http://game1.zj.vnet.cn/ad201009213158.php?mt=&from=571， 我是用google的DNS解析的，要怎么解决这个重定向啊？
<Guest28221> ofan: 贴全啦，要编译只要加一个空的 main() 就可以了，就会报错
<Guest28221> http://code.bulix.org/f23hs4-79440这是一个可以直接编译的代码了
<Guest28221> 不知道是哪里出错了？
<lifeng> Guest28221: obj_id应当定义成const函数
<MaskRay> Guest28221: int obj_id() const
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 類型變量 a 能代替 *->* 類型嗎？
<Gun^Rose> ubuntu默认安抓的chromium有时会导致司机？只能重启，有碰到过的吗？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我也想问这个问题
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<Gun^Rose> 偶遇到3次了，开始以为是程序冲突，现在觉得是有些问题了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我本來是這麽想的，(->)是Control.Category.Category類的。然後 a 應該可以表示 c a b 這樣的類吧……問題是好像拿ghci實驗不行……這個地方好混的說。
<hymnusalae> Gun^Rose, dmesg裏有沒有什麽信息呀？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 还不知道 Category。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay: RavenChan: 我终于突破level 1了。。。in pe...
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<RavenChan> cfy, gj
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦，那你當成 Applicative ((->) a) 也成
<hymnusalae> cfy, 鄙人 level 0
<hymnusalae> cfy, 拿 Elisp 做的？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 还不知道 ((->) a)，只是听说过这个
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没有,c+lisp+hand.lisp还不会
<cfy> RavenChan: gj==赶紧？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哥哥，你寫函數不寫類型定義的嗎？
<hymnusalae> cfy, Hand是什麽？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 能不写就不写
<cfy> hymnusalae: 就是靠手算。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 好像閃死你裏面我想殺了爽子，居然還不說。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 天天 suki suki，你說 愛不就完了嗎……
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, = =
<RavenChan> cfy, gj=good job= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 好吧，那個 -> 就是定義中的那個 zip :: [a] -> [b] -> [(a, b)] 中的那個 ->
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 有什么介绍 Category  Arrow 什么的资料？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 上次你看的 Typeclassopedia 呀。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你不是叫我不要看下去了。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 是呀，本來對你寫一般的程序沒有什麽太大幫助的說……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不至于你寫 PE 還要用這些的說……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 而且你自己說看不下去了的……所以我說不看的……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 写 pe 确实不怎么需要
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 反正真想看就看吧，看不下去就不看。就這麽回事。死磕也磕不出來什麽東西……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我是這個意思……
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 為什麽我看到 GJ 就想到兄貴間做的那個哲學的事情呢……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, = =
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 果然是我試驗做錯了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 試驗如下： let { f :: (Int -> Bool) -> Bool ; f x = x 2 } in (f $ odd)
<Gun^Rose> 聊天室怎么变得这么学术了？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 因為 ($) :: (a -> b) -> a -> b，用上面的例子的話 a = (Int -> Bool)
<hymnusalae> Gun^Rose, 呵呵。
<xiii_1991> hello~~
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 所以對于變量 a 確實可以代替任何類型，包括 * -> * 類。
<hymnusalae> xiii_1991, hello
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 也就是说 kind 中的 * 可以是任何 kind?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, * -> * -> * 也行，作為驗証：let { f :: (Int -> Int -> Bool) -> Bool ; f x = x 2 3 } in f (\ x y -> odd (x + y))
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個就好用多了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 其實我錯了，最簡單的例子是 id 函數， id x = x
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, id 可以接函數的……
<fujianwzh> 有没有可能为Android 2.2以上的系统开发一个课程表软件，跟Google日历连接，同时可以和学校的日历同步。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 知道了
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 又是一个艰难的问题，pe 82，haskell 实现 dijkstra's algorithm
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 是 83。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我不記得dijkstra了……是那個最小生成圖的算法嗎？
<MeaCulpa> .
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 解 single-source shortest path 的，和解 minimum spanning tree 的 prim's algorithm 确实很像
<MeaCulpa> 卡扎菲现身了
<xrfang> 请问在ubuntu下面有没有类似KDE的STDIN plasmoid的screenlet之类的东西？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 卡扎菲是？
<xrfang> stdin这个东西能够读取任何程序的stdout，显示在屏幕的一块区域内
<MaskRay> no politics
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我去看 wikipedia 看看。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你不說 no politics 我還沒有想到，你一說我反而想到了……
 * MaskRay 不过谈外国的应该没什么问题吧？
<MeaCulpa> 我只是探讨逻辑
<MeaCulpa> 如果是军队对平民动武，美军也没介入，他老人家怎么那么狼狈
<MeaCulpa> 不合逻辑
<MeaCulpa> 应该是一边倒的镇压才对
<fujianwzh> 卡扎菲，这个不好对付的很
<MeaCulpa> 我就不明白了，搞民运能搞到烽烟四起
<Stifler> 最近阿拉伯世界很乱啊，是不是美国操作的？
<Stifler> 有WIN用户没？
<MeaCulpa> 至少要暗通军方吧，否则何来硝烟
<maplebeats>  博客的RSA加密用多少位比较好啊！
<Stifler> 128bit
<maplebeats> 。。我差点设成了1024.。。
<maplebeats> 那证书多少天。。十年？
<llj> Stifler 我是win用户
<maplebeats> ＠。＠
<Stifler> llj: 蓝屏咋整？
<GPLfeng> 换成oss4后UrbanTerror没声音咋办
<maplebeats> 。。。。RSA最短384.。。。
<xrfang> maplebeats, RSA至少设置2048bit
<maplebeats> it needs to be at least 384 bits, not 128
<llj> stifler ......................蓝屏的原因有很多
<maplebeats> 那博客到底设多少好啊
<maplebeats> 最低？
<xrfang> 1024不安全。512以下的瞬间就破了
<maplebeats> 。。。那我还是1024吧
<xrfang> 设多点没什么副作用啊。
<xrfang> ssh-keygen的默认值2048bit
<maplebeats> 听说处理会变慢＠。＠
<xrfang> 诶。忽略不计
<Stifler> llj: 只提示unknow hardware err
 * happyaron 2048R+ 的支持一下。。。
<Stifler> 自从XP蓝了以后一直用ARCH，今天手痒想3国...
<rothsdad> 问个问题，amarok一直出现“播放列表出现太多错误,停止播放“，所有mp3都放不了，help！
<rothsdad> google了，仍没有解决
<hymnusalae> xrfang, 那個現在有人設置 4096bit 的嗎？
<xrfang> hymnusalae, 那貌似没有必要，军用应该有的。
<xiangfu_> 有人对perl 比较了解帮看一下这个错误怎么解决： L639: http://fidelio.qi-hardware.com/~xiangfu/tmp/log.plplot.2011-02-22.3
<hymnusalae> xrfang, 不設置那麽高是因為性能嗎？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那題有多少個結點呀？
<xrfang> RSA的加密开销比传统的大很多，但bit数上去一点没什么大问题。
<xiangfu_> 我正在交叉编译plplot 但是出现的这个错误不太明白。
<xrfang> hymnusalae, 应该是这样。
<xrfang> 但现在计算机越来越强RSA就得这样。
<xiangfu_> 是 629 行： http://fidelio.qi-hardware.com/~xiangfu/tmp/log.plplot.2011-02-22.3
<xrfang> 一般现在都用session密码，里面用的比如Blowfish或者RC4之类的，RSA实际负担很小。
<xiangfu_> cwd.pm 是什么？
<cfy> xiangfu_: 一个perl模块。获取当前路径用
<xiangfu_> cfy: 是不是我的系统没有安装这个模块？
<xiangfu_> 在ubuntu下是那个包？
<xiangfu_> cfy: thanks
 * cfy pasted "cwd" at http://paste2.org/get/1263050
<cfy> xiangfu_: 这个应该是标准模块。上面是apt-file的搜索结果
<xiangfu_> cfy: 那是我的什么配置不对？为什么找不到呢？？
<lifeng> xiangfu_: find /usr/lib/perl* -name Cwd.pm
<xiangfu_> lifeng: xiangfu@fidelio:/usr/lib$ find /usr/lib/perl* -name Cwd.pm
<xiangfu_> /usr/lib/perl/5.10.1/Cwd.pm
<xiangfu_> 那就是那里配置不对了。
<cfy> xiangfu_: 你这个是交叉编译么，我不懂交叉编译。。。
<xiangfu_> cfy: Can't locate Cwd.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /home/xiangfu/openwrt-xburst.full_system/build_dir/target-mipsel_uClibc-0.9.30.1\
<xiangfu_> rl5/site_perl/5.10.0/x86_64-linux /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.0 .)
<xiangfu_> cfy: 怎么配置这个 @INC. 这里面没有 /usr/lib 只有 /usr/local/lib :(
<cfy> xiangfu_: 环境变量PERL5LIB可以使用。来设置查找路径
<cfy> xiangfu_: 你试试，编译我不知道。我只会写点perl...
<xiangfu_> cfy: 好的。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 80
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我試試看吧。
<cfy> 谁知道如何设置。可以让我插入键盘（usb)可以执行某个动作(脚本）
<lifeng> xiangfu_: 脏一点就把Cwd移到rl5/site_perl/5.10.0下面去
<cfy> 写udev?
<lifeng> cfy: udev显然可以
<missing> cf
<missing> cfy: ee 是专家啊
<cfy> lifeng: missing: 哦。我试试。我要改键盘布局。
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么写udev规则。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 函數最後的形式應該是 Source -> Destine -> Graph -> Length 的形式嗎？
<xrfang> cfy, 这件事和你想做的可能类似：http://wowubuntu.com/touchpad-indicator-2.html
<cfy> missing: ee为啥是专家？他又不用别的键盘布局。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: touchpad-indicator更新：插入鼠标时自动关闭触摸板 [软件] | Wow!Ubuntu
<missing> cfy: 你找个优盘自动挂在的规则改改就可以了,估计
<cfy> missing: 嗯，我试试
<hymnusalae> s/Destine/Destination
<missing> cfy: 啥键盘布局?我刚来
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: Source -> Graph -> Array (Int Distance)
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 每個點都要呀……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 知道起点和边就行了
<cfy> missing: dvorak,还要把caps_lock弄成ctrl
<cfy> missing: 把右边的win设置成alt.
<missing> cfy: 这个ee也知道
<missing> xmod什么的
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这是一般化的形式，对于这道题，得到 Array (Int Distance) 后，返回 ! (n,n)
<cfy> missing: 哦。改我会。我只想自动改
<missing> cfy: 哦,键盘映射啊,不清楚
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個用immutable確實不好做呀。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: :i MonadState 中 class (Monad m) => MonadState s m | m -> s where 的竖线 是什么意思？
<cfy> missing: 嗯，映射我用了setxkbmap和xmodmap.只是想在插入外部键盘后自动运行
<missing> cfy: 哦,udev规则里面搞搞?反正我是不会
<cfy> missing: 嗯。
<cfy>  missing: lifeng: 找到咯 http://pinoytech.org/su/question/249064/udev-rule-to-auto-load-keyboard-layout-when-usb-keyboard-plugged-in
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不知道。
<cfy> 厄，是个不成功的例子。。。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这是 wiki 的解法：http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Euler_problems/81_to_90#Problem_83
<^k^> ⇪ title: Euler problems/81 to 90 - HaskellWiki
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 它用了 State，我看不懂
<lifeng> cfy: 龙芯笔记本装debian sid的时候udev会出错，所以看过一些udev的资料。最后发现是龙芯官方提供的内核太老了= =
<cfy> lifeng: ...
<cfy> lifeng: 呵呵。
<happyaron> 官方不是有龙芯的内核了吗？
<lifeng> happyaron: 对的。当时把硬盘格了，机器上什么都没有，网络安装debian
<happyaron> lifeng: 哦
<happyaron> lifeng: 龙芯的本子现在有可玩性么？
<calebot> lifeng: debian 有龙芯内核的
<lifeng> happyaron: 只能当玩具使，干正事是不行的
<happyaron> 哦
<calebot> 不就是 mips 么，有啥不行
<lifeng> calebot: 对的。但我安装时需要一个现成的内核，图方便就用龙芯官方提供的了
<lifeng> calebot: 太慢
<cfy> udevinfo是哪个包的？
<calebot> lifeng: 用 gnome 当然慢…
<lifeng> calebot: 内核去掉所有不用的选项后，编译差不多要用2小时
<happyaron> lifeng: 有老奔4快么？
<lifeng> happyaron: 不如。编译binutils大概要10分钟，比我的P3 coppermine略慢
<happyaron> 比奔3还慢，汗
<happyaron> lifeng: 你的是2F？
<lifeng> happyaron: 对的
<happyaron> 。。。
<Stifler> P3 1G的其实很好用，用过2年
<happyaron> 这样看来，龙芯高性能还差很远。。。
<clean> 有人在用wordpress吗？图片怎么处理的？
<happyaron> lifeng: 我记得说debian的编译服务器里龙芯是mipsel速度最快的
<lifeng> happyaron: 胡伟武是个忽悠。。。虽然他是我校友= =
<happyaron> lifeng: DSA说的
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 科大的？
<lifeng> happyaron: 我不知道是不是最快，印象中现在其它mipsel都转入嵌入式，所以龙芯做mipsel的编译服务器比较合适
<happyaron> o
<lifeng> hymnusalae: 嗯
<zuoshouG> 我的神阿 ,折腾ssh半天了还不能出去
<happyaron> GPLfeng: 刚才是你折腾OSS4？
 * calebot 觉得龙芯老实说自己是 mips, 想用的人说不定比较多
<calebot> 好歹 mips 口碑不错
<hymnusalae> calebot, misp是空，arm亦空，我相人相，好不懵懂
<missing> zuoshouG: vpn是王道
<cfy> SUBSYSTEMS=="input",RUN+="touch /dev/shm/test"
<cfy> lifeng: SUBSYSTEMS=="input",RUN+="touch /dev/shm/test",我这样写没效果阿
<cfy> lifeng: 怎么知道规则有没有写对呢？我info看了下。
<BluebirdShao> lifeng: 谢谢，的确将 obj_id 定义成 const 函数就解决问题了
<lifeng> cfy: 我看看
<iGnome> cfy: 你那是干嘛呢
<happyaron> 有意思的： 十二年寒窗苦读为的就是在今天都够实现自己的梦想，成为天空中搏击的雄鹰，成为嗷嗷叫的狼。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 怎麽來個這句？
<lifeng> cfy: subsystems范围太大了
<xiangfu_> cfy: thanks. fixed problem by export PERL5LIB. 但是问题还是很奇怪，perl -V 里已经有这些目录了
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 看到说是09年高考最搞笑句子
<iGnome> happyaron: 你不读书，今天也会变狼的啊。
<iGnome> 看这
<happyaron> iGnome: 所以在读。。。
<happyaron> iGnome: 无聊了才上来扯扯蛋
<iGnome> 我这2太机器，ping不通。帮我搞定这。
<iGnome> 丫丫的。ssh都完蛋。麻烦的
<happyaron> iGnome: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<iGnome> 那好玩了
<iGnome> 额。忘记手机了。可以试试的
<lifeng> cfy: 参考/lib/udev/rules.d/下键盘相关的rules
<campe> join #deutsch
<campe> join # deutsch
<M-sprite> 怎么让一个开机启动的smtp服务从开机启动中去除啊？
<lifeng> M-sprite: man update-rc.d
<GPLfeng1> :-D
<M-sprite> lifeng: thanks
<roylez> iGnome: 好久不见
<iGnome> nnnd 让我ping下你
<roylez> iGnome: 有好事没？
<iGnome> roylez: 2机器ping不通。你给想主意。好事
<jyf1987> ping你奶奶的
<iGnome> jyf1987: 你又犯傻
<jyf1987> iGnome: 你就是
<iGnome> 说话又没逻辑了。你一天要几次例假啊。呵呵
<jyf1987> 没你多 这个甘拜下风
<roylez> iGnome: o...
<roylez> iGnome: 机器的所在，你找得到不？
<xiooli> 这里有谁会写pyqt的没阿
<GPLfeng> 翻墙终于成功了
<GPLfeng> :-D
<iGnome> roylez: 啥
<cfy> lifeng: iGnome: 我只是想让插入键盘的时侯运行脚本来改变布局。
<cfy> lifeng: 写的泛是因为我目前写的用不了。。所以。。。我再试试
<Senjai|AFK> Hi
<^k^> Senjai|AFK, 好  ㍧ 
<iGnome> cfy: 不同的键盘？
<cfy> iGnome: usb键盘。
<iGnome> 那怎么判断呢
<cfy> iGnome: 一个。只要插入就好。
<cfy> iGnome: input么？SYSTEM
<jyf1987> 我要usb脚踏板
<iGnome> 那至少要加action=add嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在怀疑rules写了,udev根本没读取进去
<cfy> RUN+="touch '/dev/shm/test'"
<iGnome> udev的写法，变了点的。
<cfy> 就这么一行。都没效果。
<calebot> cfy: restart udev?
<iGnome> 这怎么会有效呢
<cfy> iGnome: 而且我怎么知道写了有用呢？
<iGnome> calebot: 不要的。有inotify
<cfy> iGnome: 就是配置文件是否正确？
<cfy> iGnome: calebot: 我也有用udevadm control --reload-rules
<iGnome> cfy: 至少要有动作
<iGnome> ACTION=="remove", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{.INPUT_CLASS}=="mouse*", RUN+="/usr/bin/synclient TouchpadOff=0"
<iGnome> 似乎就那env那，变了。
<cfy> iGnome: ACTION=="add",RUN+="touch '/dev/shm/test'",没效果
<cfy> iGnome: remove?
<iGnome> 还有系统啊
<iGnome> 类型啊
<cfy> 都要么？
<iGnome> 至少一个，可以判断出来东西的
<iGnome> 比如mouse
<cfy> class怎么看？
<cfy> input_class
<cfy> 我要键盘
<iGnome> 到udev目录里面搜索出来的
<lifeng> cfy: udev有响应时会写系统日志
<cfy> 哦。。udevadm  info --name=/dev/input/event13 --query=all
<cfy> lifeng: o
<iGnome> Watch the device node with inotify 看man
<cfy> iGnome: 知道了。。。原来是要写全部路径。。。要写成/usr/bin/touch
<cfy> lifeng: 哪个日志？
<lifeng> cfy: 通常是/var/log/messages
<cfy> lifeng: 你是指什么响应？是插入拔除设备，还是规则？
<lifeng> cfy: 规则启用时
<cfy> lifeng: 我这里貌似没有
<peakone> 这个“进入channel前使用或者加进你的options>perform中”怎么设置？
<iGnome> cfy: .. 当然。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。。。
 * cfy pasted "keyboard" at http://paste2.org/get/1263236
 * cfy pasted "keyboard" at http://paste2.org/get/1263237
<cfy> iGnome: 这个咋解决？怎么光设置DISPLAY也不行么？
<leaveboy> hoho
<leaveboy> have a rest
<calebot> cfy: DISPLAY=:0
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不？你怎么在非X下启动X的软件（比如从tty),这个时候X已经开起来恶劣。
<cfy> calebot: 没效果
<cfy> calebot: No protocol specified
<MaskRay> cfy: DISPLAY=:0 xx
<cfy> MaskRay: 你行的？我这样不行。郁闷了。
<cfy> MaskRay: No protocol specified
<MaskRay> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> echo $DISPLAY -> :0.0
<cfy> 不过设置不行啊。。。
<iGnome> ● echo $DISPLAY
<cfy> MaskRay: calebot:一定要同一个用户的么？
<^k^> cfy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<iGnome> 你这干嘛要设置
<calebot> cfy: 要
<iGnome> ooooops
<iIlL10oO> 这是怎么回事
<calebot> cfy: sudo -u
<hymnusalae> cfy, Bug？
<iGnome> kk经常头晕
<MaskRay> cfy: root 可以的
<iIlL10oO> 汗
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 写出来了, 32行，虽然是 O(V^4) 的 dijkstra ...
<iGnome> ● sudo rm available-old diversions-old statoverride-old status-old
<iGnome> happyaron
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, V^4...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 因为我不会用 ST 的那个 Array
<leaveboy> 在讨论什么
<mrzx_simon> 总算加入到iRC
<leaveboy> mrzx_simon: 。。。
<leaveboy> 注册一个用户吧
<mrzx_simon> 你说from.ubuntu.org.cn上注册一个帐户？
<mrzx_simon> 早注册过了。2006年的帐号
<calebot> mrzx_simon: 注册五年才上 irc?
<cfy> iIlL10oO: ...什么情况。。。
<iIlL10oO> cfy: bug...
<mrzx_simon> 是的啊
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 修好了...
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 我杯具。。。。
<happyaron> iGnome: what's up?
<mrzx_simon> 因为我听别人说IRC最热闹
<mrzx_simon> 我在论坛注册的帐号是mrzx
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 发2次 /me , 算刷屏了.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 哦。。。原来是这样。。。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 主要时间可能花在构造了 O(n^2) 次大小为 O(n^2) 的 Data.Array
<mrzx_simon> IRC频道还有什么规矩？
<happyaron> 有个问题，用vpn的时候dns请求走的是本机网络还是vpn网络？
<iIlL10oO> mrzx_simon: 看 /topic
<mrzx_simon> 不是这个道理，任何数据包都走网关的，包括向DNS的请求
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 看看路由表,或 tracepath dnsip看一下
<mrzx_simon> 所以不存在走的是VPN网络还是本机网络的说法
<mrzx_simon> 我是这么认为的
<iIlL10oO> mrzx_simon: 可以有多个网关的
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 咋看路由表？
<mrzx_simon> 默认路由只有1个吧？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你真immutable array了……
<cfy> iGnome: ee我执行了四次。。
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: route -ne
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 如果這樣說不定還不如用 List 呢。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, List 至少創建成本沒有那麽高，只是讀取成本比較高。
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 明白了
<cfy> iGnome: 不知道如何排除。。
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-4-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 16 23:44:48 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<cfy> iGnome: ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="input",RUN+="/bin/su cfy -c /home/cfy/.bin/keyboard"
 * cfy Linux debian 2.6.38-rc5 #10 SMP Thu Feb 17 20:27:34 CST 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 另外我想到一點，就是每次在找相鄰點的時候建 List 保存，都標記為“已訪問”後放到 Array 中去。
<iGnome> cfy: 啥4次
<cfy> iGnome: 执行了4次
<cfy> iGnome: 我那个脚本。
<iGnome> 。这我咋知道。你加了4行？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 复杂度应该是 O(n^4 log n)
<iGnome> 你咋不判断下class啊
<cfy> iGnome: 不清楚。。。。我的log显示执行了4次
<iGnome> 键盘，才执行
<cfy> class?
<cfy> iGnome: 就键盘。插一次键盘。执行了四次
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 因为我错误地用 Set (Int,Int) 来存放已访问节点了
<iGnome> 我开始不是给你例子嘛
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦。
<mrzx_simon> 比如你现在经常用的是上海的dns 202.96.209.5主DNS，然后你traceroute一下，最终去这个目的地所经过的路由路径
<iGnome> 那是可能了。
<mrzx_simon> 你就知道到底流量是从VPN还是本地网络走的了
<cfy> iGnome: 啥可能？我就插了键盘啊。他就执行4次
<iGnome> mrzx_simon: 咋不nslookup看
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 应该还是 O(n^4)，Data.Set.insert 应该是 O(n) 的
<iGnome> cfy: 是啊。限制下class
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。。。
<cfy> iGnome: mouse?不明白。。。我插一次键盘，执行4次。
<iGnome> 至少，你要keyboard才执行。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。我试试
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哎，那找不到方法了……一定要狀態嗎？
<iGnome> 你那写法，就是插入输入设备，就执行。我怀疑udev里面转了几次
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我在看 Data.Array.ST
<iGnome> happyaron: 你看那些文件，没印象？？？？？？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯，你試試那個吧。
<happyaron> iGnome: dpkg？
<iGnome> 和那差不多啊
<iGnome> happyaron: 这机器多年前，休眠出问题。手动备份的一堆-old。今天才看到。
<happyaron> iGnome: ...
<happyaron> iGnome: 悲剧
<leaveboy> iGnome: rm *
<iGnome> 一直打开文件的对话栏，家目录经常不正常嘛。说不定和手动改文件有关。丫丫的。系统升级了，某些文件残留了。
<calebot> iGnome: 那些 -old 是正常档案
<iGnome> 这些可能是。其他的可就不是了。50多个
<iGnome> 这些是包管理的
<iGnome> 休眠，我记得当时就是系统把一些目录的文件，改名了。没醒过来。都留下了
<iGnome> 我这机器，经过了多次系统机制改革的。没死是好的
<rothsdad> iGnome: 我看过了，每个脚本都是python2,因该不存在版本问题
<iGnome> rothsdad: 给作者写信。
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 关键是你的root的libpath里有gtk安装的目录么
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 我看看
<iGnome> 啥软件会只安装到用户目录？
<jyf1987> 真有2b软件的
<jyf1987> 不过是反过来的
<jyf1987> sbin的目录现在已经不在普通用户的path里了
<rothsdad> 额，发现了个严重的问题，root下所有的gtk程序都不能用。。
<jyf1987> 可不就是
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 怎么加上path呢？
<leaveboy> rothsdad: PATH=$PATH:xxxxxx
<rothsdad> 额，发现了更严重的问题，root所有X程序都不能运行，包括qt
<jyf1987> 额 比我还小白
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 看看你是不是在ssh 里 很怀疑
<iGnome> 。你说的root。是啥意思啊
<iGnome> su的？
<rothsdad> iGnome: 恩
<iGnome> 那比较下env就是
<iGnome> 咋会这样。
<rothsdad> .kde4/env  ??
<iGnome> 经常su? su出问题？
<leaveboy> 看你的描述，比实际操作还纠结
<iGnome> 执行env
<rothsdad> 我的env：http://code.bulix.org/p11q6e-79442
<rothsdad> 这个是root运行的结果
<iGnome> 自己比较。和普通用户的比下。
<rothsdad> 哦
<cfy> iGnome: 我还是alias下好了。。。。厄。以后再弄成udev...不过U盘自动挂载倒是可以写了。
<rothsdad> iGnome: 这个是比较结果http://code.bulix.org/i9ivqr-79443
<jyf1987> diff不怎么人读吧
<rothsdad> 我错了
<iGnome> 你这diff咋都一样的。难道是^M不同？
<iGnome> cfy: 支持继续。别alias
<cfy> iGnome: - -!
<cfy> iGnome: 继续啥。。。在tty下用setxkbmap都无效的。。。我要用别的途径了。。。
<iGnome> udev就是你的daemon啊。多好的东西
<cfy> iGnome: setxkbmap --display啥的也没用貌似
<cfy> iGnome: 再说。。。我先做题。。
<iGnome> 。term下都不行啊。那说啥
<jyf1987> ee跑了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 他说他的坐标以前泄露了，你可以弄个导弹灭了他
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这个倒是可以考虑把他身份证号列入网上通缉名单去
<happyaron> :)
<missing> kms 真是好,tty上来 侃侃
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> 输入法就太差了
<calebot> 这和 kms 有毛的关系？
<missing> calebot: 有,我的n
<jyf1987> missing: tty下咋就不能上来呢
<missing> 卡tty没有kms分辨率不好看
<missing> jyf1987: 没说不可以,只是分辨率不好看 而已
<jyf1987> missing: 额 1920的fb我这都有阿
<missing> jyf1987: 我这里没有啊,gt 420m的
<missing> 没有1366x768,1920是有
<jyf1987> missing: nv没啥好说的
<missing> jyf1987: 切换也快很多
<leaveboy> KMS不是搞分辨率的那个吗
<jyf1987> missing: 那个就没体验了
<missing> jyf1987: 你的是什么显卡?
<missing> 电脑温度也低一点
<tusooa> ls
<missing> 当个集显用
<leaveboy> 用那个只能降低显卡温度吧！
<jyf1987> missing: ati的破显卡
<missing> jyf1987: ati的显卡kms好得很
<jyf1987> missing: 但是我们是 ati 5300的 比较老阿
<missing> jyf1987: 不是hd 5300?
<leaveboy> missing: KMS只支持ATI和intel的显卡，nvdia的不支持
<jyf1987> missing: 当然是hd
<missing> leaveboy: 是吗?nouveau也不是kms吗?
<missing> jyf1987: 那老个鸡毛啊....
<jyf1987> missing: 怎么不老 才300快
<missing> 性能差一点到是
<jyf1987> 看来是你老了
<missing> 呵呵...我现在公司还有 ati hd 3200的
<jyf1987> 额 我笔记本还是 i915呢
<missing> 受不了...好用就行了,不玩游戏的话
<mrzx_simon> 笔记本就是用来办公的，玩游戏太幸苦了，还是台式机好
<missing> 嗯
<leaveboy> missing: 的确nvdia也支持
<jyf1987> 恩 我打算买个台式机来做编译主机
<jyf1987> 开发主机
<leaveboy> mrzx_simon: 这点甚为赞同
<mrzx_simon> 我原来那台t60 845的集成显卡用了和多年了，今年才换T410的
<leaveboy> 最近玩游戏玩的肩膀疼
<leaveboy> 看来不能打的时间久
<missing> 我点鼠标都痛的...
<leaveboy> 鼠标那边不疼，疼得是左肩膀
<cfy> jyf1987: 买个gentoo机。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 你懂什么 是alfs
<Kandu> cfy: XD http://developers.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=09/11/27/1050229
<cfy> jyf1987: 啥是alfs?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 统计显示Perl开发者的嘴最臭
<jyf1987> cfy: 没事测试内核
<jyf1987> Kandu: 上次不是javascript么
<jyf1987> 难道现在大家都用混淆工具了
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 剛才看還是 C++ ……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 無語，一人一個樣……
<mrzx_simon> 上个星期一大家用国内的DNS还能上网吗？
 * happyaron 从不用国内DNS的表示上网有困难。
<cfy> Kandu: 我要转lisp...
<mrzx_simon> 我是做ISP网络的，原因是公安局在查案，到处封IP，忘了将国内几个重要的DNS IP地址解封了
<cfy> happyaron: 哪里困难了？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哪次？
<mrzx_simon> 163网，CN网，CN2网都有症状
<happyaron> cfy: 今天连cnbeta都要翻出去再翻进来才能上。
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 唔，哪兒看到
<mrzx_simon> 就这个星期一
<hymnusalae> Kandu, solidot……
<mrzx_simon> 你们有感觉吗？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你真折騰。
<happyaron> mrzx_simon: 我感觉今天是最困难的。。。
<hymnusalae> mrzx_simon, 你是做 ISP 的……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 没法呀，要不然都上不去
<mrzx_simon> 用google的免费dns服务器吧主8.8.8.8    8.8.4.4
<Kandu> cfy: c 語言都沒學好，折騰 lisp 了？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 上次 也是solidot新闻
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 现在用VPN
<hymnusalae> mrzx_simon, 你和那些個搞攻防網的人有關系嗎？
<mrzx_simon> 是的，我们公司只做ISP的网络
<happyaron> mrzx_simon: 没用，劫持
<jyf1987> mrzx_simon: 8*4 昨天根本就连不上
<mrzx_simon> 上海电信核心和汇聚都是我们做的，上海移动也在做城域网
<lifeng> 正在讨论翻墙
<happyaron> mrzx_simon: 我这里一直都是几个公共dns，今天cnbeta上不去。
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 你好，圍觀群眾……
<mrzx_simon> 你们是哪个地区的？
<lainme> 同感。我还以为是用的那个教育网代理坏了呢，不过今天倒是正常了
<happyaron> mrzx_simon: 不翻出去cnbeta不响应。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 要我給你做Reader嗎？
<mrzx_simon> 我可以问问那个区域做ISP的哥们
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 啥意思？
<cfy> Kandu: 干啥要学好C.才能折腾lisp?
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<Kandu> cfy: 你是電信專業的。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 算了，我不折磨自己了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我现在还有能用的，等需要的时候找你，谢谢啊 :)
<mrzx_simon> 我不是做系统的，我是做网络设备的。。。linux是我的爱好
<happyaron> cfy: 你学电信的？
<leaveboy> 网络越来越不自由来
<cfy> Kandu: happyaron: 电工
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 做什么reader
<cfy> Kandu: 表示无压力。只是逃避m$
 * happyaron 咳咳，我们只谈技术
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 就是人工 Reader……
<Kandu> cfy: 不過你有時間的話，隨便折騰 XD
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 恩 不错 你是 human filter
<cfy> Kandu: 没时间。不过你看，我用emacs...我可不想到处抄代码来改配置。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦，你知道人家飛機打群眾用的什麽型號導彈嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不知道
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 那不就得了，還只談技術。你談的了嗎？
<happyaron> ...
<mrzx_simon> 我觉得吧，技术本来就是一家的，很多概念本来就是一种东西
<happyaron> 我具备的技术知识：有时1+1=2
<leaveboy> 佛家有云：空即使色，色即是空
<quanru> 屏幕偏移怎么办啊
<Kandu> cfy: 喔，這樣啊，是該學學 lisp :)
<mrzx_simon> 不要这样吗～～～每个人都有不擅长，不懂的东西吗，有时候我更喜欢听别人说技术
<mrzx_simon> ^_^
<cfy> Kandu: 而且我觉得lisp有内涵啊。。。我喜欢搞学术
<jyf1987> 技术不是一家
<jyf1987> py和pl啥时候一家过了
<lifeng> cfy: 和我一起来做理论物理好了
<cfy> lifeng: 不要。。。我说计算机方面的学术XD
<cfy> jyf1987: - -!
 * happyaron 对纯理论无爱，支持科学家。
<cfy> jyf1987: 你个反perl
 * happyaron 支持掐架，ee快来支持
<jyf1987> cfy: 我不反吧 我以前就用perl
<cfy> jyf1987: 你不反谁反？
<cfy> jyf1987: 这叫倒戈啊
<hymnusalae> cfy, LISP 有內涵……這叫什麽理由……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这不是理由么？
<jyf1987> cfy: 狗屁 我以前还用basic呢
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 頂！
<cfy> jyf1987: 。。。跟你以前用啥没有关系。看你对perl的态度啊。。。。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 誰說PY PL 一家的？
 * happyaron pascal出身的路过
<leaveboy> c 路过
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 同為 Pascal 出身的……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 他對 Perl 的態度說明人家覺悟了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我也觉悟了。搞lisp去
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你去吧。早死早超生……
<jyf1987> cfy: 我对perl就是这个态度  随你搞
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 搞大了不管，是嗎？
<widon> totem怎么设置video output为x11啊
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯。我去搞lisp
<cfy> hymnusalae: - -!
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 杜蕾斯让你体验当爸爸的感觉
 * NoIE 今天的网络是不是有点不正常？
<leaveboy> NoIE: 还好
<leaveboy> google reader都可以上
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……你也就只能拿杜蕾斯想想了……
<racnil_IderMelon> 问一个很脑残的问题……
<happyaron> NoIE: 我也感觉不正常
<racnil_IderMelon> 我不知到message前面那个人名加冒号是怎么打出来的……
<NoIE> leaveboy: happyaron：二位用的是什么网络？我的是北京联通ADSL。
<happyaron> NoIE: 我也是北方联通
<NoIE> racnil_IderMelon: 输入头几个字母，用 tab 键不齐。
<NoIE> 联通啊。。。
<happyaron> NoIE: 用代理吧
<leaveboy> NoIE: 不晓得是什么网，公司网整天变，一会深圳，一会广州，一会还珠海
<leaveboy> 前两天发个邮件，显示就是成都的
<NoIE> happyaron: 不用，暂时没有什么正经事儿。
<NoIE> 而且我觉得是接入的问题，因为连新浪都很难打开。
<cfy> perl的程序， 神仙和凡人写的差别巨大， 凡人看不懂神仙的程序，至于神仙能不 能看懂凡人的，只有神仙自己知道。
<cfy> java的程序，神仙和凡人写得都一样，大家都能懂。python的程序， 神仙和凡人写的差别大， 大家都能懂。
<racnil_IderMelon> NoIE: 我一直以为需要打/MSG或者是/NOTICE……
<leaveboy> NoIE: 新浪打开正常
<NoIE> 如果连续三天都这样的话，我要换有线通了。。。
<NoIE> 听说有线通很次，不知道安装前有没有免费体验的环节？
<racnil_IderMelon> NoIE, 今天很多人跟我说网站上发帖不行……
<NoIE> racnil_IderMelon: 有人慌了。
<mrzx_simon> 写程序能否看懂，还是看注释吧？
<racnil_IderMelon> NoIE: 嗯，wecing慌了～～
<mrzx_simon> 我看我同事他写程序的时候，特喜欢写注释。。。。
<racnil_IderMelon> NoIE: 如果可以的话就发我邮件传邮箱吧……
<hymnusalae> cfy, Perl不是號稱程式加密和沒有加密一樣嗎？
<NoIE> racnil_IderMelon: 好的，邮箱地址，谢谢。
<racnil_IderMelon> NoIE: racnil@yahoo.com.cn
<cfy> mrzx_simon: 我还不是写生产代码,所以不写或者写得很少.都是题目
<cfy> mrzx_simon: 写出来没用...
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 你连杜蕾斯都没想过 就只好当爸爸了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 切，心如止水，你們這種有雜念的人是不會懂的。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 估计得说没加密和加密是一样的
<jyf1987> NoIE: 我用宽带通 上google earth总是给我定位到天津去
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 差不多……
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 莫装纯，。。。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你就差女大學生把你搞慘了才知道什麽叫心如止水。
<lifeng> 等等等等，掐架是不好的
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我以前上大学的学校美女如云 什么场面没见过 真是
<happyaron> lifeng: 呃，这掐架99%是友好气氛的掐架
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 就這還只是和小杜玩的話，你也真悲劇。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哈哈哈。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 好吧 你赢了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 以上。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 杜蕾斯幹嗎的？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 防弹的
<void1> 可以装水，吹球球，防雨包，等等
<jyf1987> 装球
<NoIE> racnil_IderMelon: 发过去了。
<NoIE> 网速有点慢。
<racnil_IderMelon> NoIE: 好的，我知道了，马上去查一下。谢谢你！！
<qinglingquan> linux下有没有和fold相反的命令( fold - wrap each input line to fit in specified width).
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-4-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 16 23:44:48 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<happyaron> kk这是炫内涵啊。
<happyaron>  > `uname -a`
<happyaron> > `uname -a`
<^k^> happyaron, Linux ub1 2.6.38-4-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 16 23:44:48 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<happyaron> > `pwd`
<cfy> happyaron: 用了'safe'模块了.
<^k^> happyaron, /home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot
<cfy> > `rm -rf /*`
<happyaron> cfy: 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 不过也许也有漏洞,哈哈
<happyaron> :)
 * cfy 看书去...
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你這雙關用的……裝球……
<if_else> 各位兄台，将注释生成文档的文档格式叫什么来？谢谢
<ofan> if_else: 什么注释？
<reiv> doxygen ??
<if_else> 生成比较通用的文档，好像是种文档格式？但不知叫什么名字了？
<ofan> reiv: doxygen能自动根据函数生命生成注释和文档么？
<ofan> 生命=声明
<if_else> 类似 python 里面的 __doc__ 对象，java 注释里面 @author 等，安装一定规范，可以生成文档的
<ofan> if_else: c++?
<if_else> ofan: 不是，好像是一种比较通用的 文档 标准来着？
<MaskRay> if_else: reStructuredText docbook
<sikao_lfs> 遇到问题了。col:Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character。正在google之。大家有什么建议吗？
<sikao_lfs> 怎么google到的都说是一个bug。正在读。。。。
<xinxin>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<xinxin> 这个系统里的QQ聊天工具好差呀
<alvin_rxg> 求解 “这个系统里的QQ聊天工具” 是什么？
<mrzx_simon> 用irc聊天不是挺好的吗？
<mrzx_simon> 他说的应该是linux发行版本吧？
<xinxin> 是呀
<alvin_rxg> “QQ聊天工具” ？
<mrzx_simon> ubuntu这个发行版本
<xinxin> LINUX
<mrzx_simon> linux只是个内核，不是系统。。
<mrzx_simon> 或者你可以说linux/GNU
<mrzx_simon> 用web qq功能多些
<xinxin> irc又是什么呀？
<mrzx_simon> linxu/gnu下的QQ已经停止开发了
<mrzx_simon> google IRC  baidu IRC 或者你bing 下 IRC
<happyaron> mrzx_simon: 有个libqq-pidgin
<xiooli> `date`
<happyaron> 说是初步实现qq2010的英文聊天功能了
<xiooli> > `date`
<OT_iux> ？
<xiooli> happyaron, 你的bot要认人？
<happyaron> xiooli: 不是我的bot啊。。。
<OT_iux> xiooli: 你要跟機器人約會(date)？
<happyaron> xiooli: iIlL10oO的
<happyaron> 吃饭
<OT_iux> xiooli: 這不是好現象
<xiooli> OT_iux 是个机器人？
<OT_iux> 我只是好奇你打 date 來 問機器人的反應……
<mrzx_simon> happyaron是个机器人吧
<ofan> Orz..
<OT_iux> 噗哈哈哈哈
<OT_iux> 是呀
<OT_iux> 超智能的
<roylez_> happyaron: 死bot出来
<mrzx_simon> happyaron 我爱你
<mrzx_simon> happyaron 我恨你
<jiero> cSintel 4K分辨率出来了. 谁有那么好的显示器看啊?
<Kandu> jiero: 4K 分辨率？
<jiero> Kandu:  1920( 1080P) vs  3656 (2664P)
<jiero> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution
<hymnusalae> jiero, 又這麽高P了！！！
<hymnusalae> jiero, 天呀……
<hymnusalae> jiero, 我好像還看到 8K 格式了……
<hymnusalae> jiero, 你都一般存什麽尺寸的？
<adaptee> n
<mrzx_simon> 我在家里用的是3个屏幕。。。。。。2个显示器，一个笔记本屏幕
<missing> 晕,看的过来吗?
<mrzx_simon> 我还嫌桌面不够大
<alvin_rxg> 不够大？那么多虚拟桌面干嘛的……
<mrzx_simon> 因为所有窗口都列在屏幕上了。。不用alt-tab，或者鼠标切换来点了
<jiero> hymnusalae:  360P xD
<sikao_lfs> 不行，我解决不了，我是用的是en_US.UTF-8  造了个启动进入文本界面的u盘。结果脚本执行后干的活后面出错。col:Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<mrzx_simon> 比如你一边学习，一边上google查文档
<mrzx_simon> 不能总是按alt+tab键切换吧，那多累
<sikao_lfs> 程序在ubuntu10.04的图形界面下开终端跑的很好。
<mrzx_simon> 或者工作的时候登录全网的SecureCRT的时候，一台设备就一个窗口，不容反复切换
<alvin_rxg> 求推荐，linux 哪个下载工具(cli)可以放到后台以 server/daemon 模式运行，在需要的时候又可以通过 cli 相关程序来查看运行情况？
<lainme> alvin_rxg: aria2 xml-rpc？
<sikao_lfs> 到底缺了什么东西。。。。。
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: 放screen里面不就行了
<alvin_rxg> lainme: aria2c -D 可以放到后台，那如何获取它运行时的相关信息呢？
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: 如果是下片的话，用transmission
<alvin_rxg> roylez_: ssh, no x
<mrzx_simon> 可以啊，用ML就可以了啊
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: 谁说要X了
<mrzx_simon> 用可以下BT，还可以下电驴，支持HTTP,ftp的下载
<mrzx_simon> ML可以用web页面登录吗
<alvin_rxg> roylez_: ok, 让我看看
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 有一些cli的脚本
<sikao_lfs> 变态下载推荐用deluge,感觉这个比ubuntu自带的好。
<missing> deluge transmission都不错,daemon就transmissing好一点
<alvin_rxg> o?
 * roylez_ 发现坑爹的awesome吃掉了notify-send的图标
<lainme> BT也用aria2
<missing> 这里有没有折腾php的?
<mrzx_simon> 为什么不用mldonkey 随时也可以用cli登录上来看的
<mrzx_simon> 功能超级强大
<mrzx_simon> client支持很多方式，可以用特殊的工具登录mldonkey,或者web页面,也可以用cli登录
<ofan> mldonkey的界面太土了
<missing> 是,不好看,amule好看多了
<mrzx_simon> gnu的很多程序员写程序连gui都没有呢
<missing> 咱不管,不好看不喜欢用的
<mrzx_simon> 我觉得gui其次，最重要的软件的内在..
<missing> 那个配置也是蛮讨厌的
<ofan> 是没法看..
<mrzx_simon> 呵呵，萝卜青菜，大家各有所好。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 這麼高分辨率的顯卡也沒出吧
<mrzx_simon> gui写的好，受众面比较广，不过我还是喜欢mldonkey,功能比其他的强大多了，而且稳定，管理和登录的方式也很多
<lainme> amule也有web、cli、gui和多种方式，也可以远程。只是cli和web的功能不全
<jiero>  Kandu: ?
<Kandu> jiero: 4K 啊
<mrzx_simon> 是啊，所以我还是说mldonkey强大啊
<mrzx_simon> 不过，说实话 amule发展真的很快的
<mrzx_simon> 在2007年的时候用过一次，那时候的amule跟现在完全不一样
<mrzx_simon> 那时候好像amule还不支持kad网络呢
<LKoi_Z> python有什么好用的调试器不，推荐一个啊
<GPLfeng> ylmf4.0内测版据说出来了
<happyaron> GPLfeng: 水牛不在，否则你会收到一条恐吓 lol
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 水牛是誰？雨林黑嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: pocoyo
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 想起來了，對的對的。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 他是雨林黑嗎？
<happyaron> 不明白什么是雨林黑。
<ofan> 升级2.6.37后，笔记本使用电池电源会自动休眠？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 就是專門噴雨林木風的嗎？
<chilin70> 我刚想问呢？跟雨林木风有关？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不至于，它写了个机器人，提到ylmf会给你发一条信息
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 真蛋疼呀，他……
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 有几个人白名单的
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/ZyeCO.jpg
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你有看 ByteString 嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 忘记了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……真直接。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: pe 都没用到，自然忘了。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯，咱们这里的机器人基本都有白名单。
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/I8bLP.jpg
<mrzx_simon> ylmf
<hymnusalae> ofan, 人家 cfy 又要說你噴 Perl 了……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 转发而已..
<MaskRay> ofan: C++ 那个没理解
<ofan> MaskRay: http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fqtqk/if_programming_languages_were_essays/
<ofan> 有人解释说C++会有太多重复的代码
<hymnusalae> ofan, 還有其它的嗎？
<ofan> hymnusalae: http://imgur.com/ahnIT  haskell
<hymnusalae> ofan, 有 lisp 的嗎？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 哈哈，這個 laziness 吐槽……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 没了..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 呃，太不給力了……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 额 下面有一个说 LISP: This is just a note saying "Write your own essay. Backwards."
<ofan> hymnusalae: 然后貌似打起来了。。。。
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……那個和 Perl 差不多……
<ofan> hymnusalae: lisp的吐槽意以前见过一个，(就是 (括号 (有点 难受))
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我不知道為什麽，我看遞歸比循環順眼的多，所以我看那個人說loop更讓人接受的時候一點都沒有共嗚。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 嗯，還有個什麽經典笑話是什麽間諜偷了一頁括號。
<myke2> MaskRay: poj3469
<MaskRay> myke2: 最小割
<pangyu> 请问kde下面有没有vim的图形界面啊？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我又RTE, 估计stack overflow
<myke2> MaskRay: 你是用sap的? Dinic我只在poj上过了一次
<MaskRay> myke2: 20002 个顶点不会 stack overflow，你可能其他地方写错了
<myke2> MaskRay: 确定?
<myke2> MaskRay: 他不一定Linux测评的
<myke2> MaskRay: 等会儿，我还是写个随机数据生成看下
<debianer> MaskRay: for eachLine in fobj:
<debianer>     print eachLine,
<debianer> MaskRay: eachLine是什么专有名字吗
<myke2> MaskRay: 给下你的3469
<redlhl> shell.cjb.net的ssh帐号是不是不能用阿？用ssh命令登不上去哦
<Hoxily> redlhl: 上的去的，只是dns解析时ip错误了。dns为什么解析错误你懂的。
<debianer> chinasb的反向代理，我用一天就不行了，运气这么背？
<Hoxily> redlhl: 上百度搜索“shell.cjb.net”你会找到真正的ip地址，用这个地址作为hostname就好了。
<redlhl> Hoxily: 那谁能告诉我ip哦，万分感谢！！
<happyaron> redlhl: 你现在执行一下 nslookup shell.cjb.net
<happyaron> redlhl: 看ip是啥
<debianer> redlhl: 输入  sudo rm -f /
<debianer> redlhl: 然后，输入密码
<Gun^Rose> 有熟悉emacs的吗？
<happyaron> 。。。
<redlhl> debianer: 好了
<debianer> redlhl: 很灵吧
<redlhl> debianer: 还是上不去
<debianer> Gun^Rose: MaskRay 厉害
<mrzx_simon> debianer 你也太那个了吧
<redlhl> 呵呵
<mrzx_simon> 教新人把硬盘里的所有东西全部删光
<mrzx_simon> 别听他的
<redlhl> 这个学linux第一天就知道的
<Hoxily> redlhl: http://loneblog.com/blog/shell-cjb-net-dns-cheat.html
<debianer> redlhl: 不会真的做了吧？
<Kandu> debianer: 真的試了也沒事的吧，你沒加 -r
<redlhl> debianer: 刚好借这个机会换大便
<Gun^Rose> emacs23 在.emacs中一设置load-path，就会导致问题，比如使用calendar命令，显示错误：call-interactively: Autoloading failed to define function calendar
<Gun^Rose> 谁知道有什么解决方法？
<cfy> mrzx_simon: rm -f /能删除的?
<cfy> 连个-r都没有带...
<mrzx_simon> 你是不是拿shell.cjb.net的ssh帐号做代理翻墙看色色网啊?
<mrzx_simon> ^_^
<cfy> 坑人啊...要给就给正确的.
<cfy> rm -rf /*    删除所有的.
<redlhl> mrzx_simon: 色网嘛，这是肯定的
<hymnusalae> ofan, http://i.imgur.com/XpZqt.jpg
<redlhl> Hoxily: 谢谢了
<cfy> hymnusalae: ofan 我没有看到perl...
<cfy> hymnusalae: ofan lisp在哪里?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 沒有 lisp 的圖。 Perl 有，是說“論文不是用標點寫的。”
<ofan> hymnusalae: 你画的？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 前面的聊天記錄裏有，你自己找吧。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 不是。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 本來就有。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你知道Whitespace語言的。
<ofan> oh~~
<ofan> Orz..
<ofan> 知道
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 被忽略了。。。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 所以不是我話的。
<hymnusalae> s/話/畫
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,我又看了遍还是没有....
<ofan> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/I8bLP.jpg MaskRay
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉,转lisp....
<hymnusalae> cfy, http://i.imgur.com/I8bLP.jpg 你不行。
<cfy> ofan: oh
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...我写题目去...
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……什麽題目
<juk> 现在的人数真幸福啊!
<cfy> hymnusalae: http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems&id=26
<juk> 就是发财呀！
<Kandu> cfy: 這題沒意思
<Kandu> cfy: 昨天，大概前天說的那題目比較不錯
<cfy> Kandu: 一题一题来啊.难的我也不会...
<cfy> Kandu: 那题我还没仔细想.咋一想没想出来...
<hymnusalae> cfy, elisp 默認就有 div 和 mod 嗎
<Kandu> cfy: 上次說的那題也不用什麼算法知識，只要仔細想就好做。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,我再想想,你地址再给下吧:)
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不清楚.
<cfy> hymnusalae: sicp竟然是用scheme....
<Kandu> cfy: http://machinelife.org/osc/DeOp.txt
<cfy> Kandu: okay
<hymnusalae> cfy, 本來就應該用 scheme，你以為應該用什麽？
<cfy> hymnusalae: common lisp
<hymnusalae> cfy, Common Lisp 從使用上來說已經不是函數式語言了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦...
<Kandu> cfy: 晚安啦，鳳媛  XD
<cfy> Kandu: - -!
<myke2> r0bertz: 非递归的dinic比递归的快多少？
<MaskRay> ........
<myke2> RavenChan: 非递归的dinic比递归的快多少？
<myke2> MaskRay: 混乱了
<RavenChan> myke2, 别问我，我写的预流推进= =
<myke2> RavenChan: relabel-to-front?
<cfy> myke2: 你怎么问 r0bertz ? ...打错了吧.呵呵
<myke2> cfy: 我写了r之后补全，看也没看，就……
<cfy> myke2: 哈哈.
 * cfy 睡觉....
<RavenChan> myke2, 不是，我写的渣预流推进= =
<cfy> myke2: RavenChan: MaskRay: 你们都level几了?
<myke2> cfy: 什么level?
<cfy> myke2: PE的level,比如我是level 1
<MaskRay> cfy: 87 道
<RavenChan> cfy, 5= =
<MaskRay> cfy: RavenChan 可能超 300 了
<hymnusalae> cfy, http://shivers.com/~shivers/scheme04/tmp/scheme04/article/11-numbers.pdf 看第8頁關于 div 和 mod 的定義。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你是level 2
<hymnusalae> cfy, 無語了。從來沒有想過這些東西還專門定義……
<cfy> RavenChan: 那你是...Veterans
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我才刚200= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不要鄙视我>_<
<cfy> RavenChan: 我充分详细你够学术....
<myke2> cfy: 不懂
<cfy> RavenChan: 我充分相信你够学术....
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那我记错了……本来以你的 1/3 为目标的
<cfy> myke2: 就是pe的解题数量啊.
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 现在就变成1/2了= =
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你是想说div,mod啥的应该放在C实现?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 沒有，我什麽都不想說，只是覺得很強大……
<myke2> cfy: 不懂什么pe
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这些定义怎么了?C的标准库也是C写的呀,大部分.或者说有一个肯定可以.
<cfy> myke2: projecteuler.net这个网站.
<NoIE> 			var str = document.getElementById("postBody").innerHTML;
<NoIE> 			str = str.replace(/\n\g,"");
<hymnusalae> cfy, 好吧……我這還巴巴地美呢！（怒）
<NoIE> 			document.getElementById("postBody").innerHTML = str;
<NoIE> 我的博客，后台程序总是在 span 后加一个换行符，结果把我的博客弄得乱七八糟。
<NoIE> 于是，我就写了一段程序，替换掉换行符。
<NoIE> 虽然目的达到了，但是副作用是，把博客里的广告弄没了，希望博客大巴能够理解。
<zuoshouG> 晚上好,我用ssh加福字,打开推特,浏览器是空白的,咋回事,国内的可以进
<zuoshouG> 网上说"可能是Action里使用的forward与struts-config.xml里定义的forward名称不匹配"怎么解决,谢谢
<wm> 我的cpufreqd开启不了，谁知道怎么会是的吗？
<NoIE> zuoshouG: 不知道，我这里也一样，八成是防火墙升级了。
<zuoshouG> NoIE 郁闷阿,下午没折腾好,晚上来有点进展,还是不成
<myke2> 错误在所难免
<myke2> RavenChan: pascal的{$R+}难道还有整数越界检查?
<myke2> FF4 RC还没出？
<myke2> MaskRay: 关注一下cream-browser
<MaskRay> myke2: 喵
<Jesuca>  /topic
<mengzaifengzhong> ?
<MeaCulpa> ?
<happyaron> ？
<hunt_O> RavenChan: 我100天没做了还没掉出第一页...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/02/23/kazaky-love.html
<cike> 有人用kubuntu吗？
<roylez_> cike: 4年前用过
<cike> roylez_: 突然一时冲动换了kubuntu发现用不习惯
<roylez_> cike: 嗯，我就用了不到半年就再也不用kde了
<cike> roylez_: 很多东西都找不着
<cike> roylez_: why？
<roylez_> cike: 笨重，复杂
<cike> roylez_: 操
<happyaron> 我用了不到2小时就不想用kde了。
<roylez_> happyaron: 你还不睡？
<roylez_> happyaron: 我把awesome又弄回来了
<happyaron> roylez_: 这个时候精神好，就学点。
<happyaron> roylez_: 然后偶尔瞟一眼irc啥的。
<happyaron> roylez_: awesome咋了？
<roylez_> happyaron: 配置一点问题，一直懒得整。然后又是不想用cario-xcb代替cario
<happyaron> 不知道是啥。
<roylez_> happyaron: 总之好了
<happyaron> roylez_: 好了就好
<roylez_> happyaron: awesome就是，不出问题的时候用得还挺好，一出问题就挺闹心，lua的让人烦
<alvin_rxg> awesome 还算简单吧
<happyaron> 呵呵，够用的时候少升级少动呗。
<roylez_> lua对我来说一点都不简单
<alvin_rxg> lua 和 c 很接近的啊……
<roylez_> 脑容量太小，放不下再多一门语言了
<Jesuca> kde我也只用了2分钟 就用不下去了
<Jesuca> gnome比较符合windows用户的口味，呵呵。
<happyaron> kde不是更符合么。。。
<happyaron> 一个panel，左下角开始菜单，右下脚始终和托盘。
<Jesuca> 这一点是符合，但是其他地方很多都不是很习惯。
<alvin_rxg> gnome 类似 windows xp, kde 类似 vista/ windows 7
<Jesuca> Kde就像VI，喜欢的人丢不掉，刚用的人想去屎
<happyaron> gnome3是什么呢
<nata> jesuca未免太极端了
<happyaron> 还有unity
<alvin_rxg> Zatikon 有人玩吗？
<alvin_rxg> http://www.zatikon.com/
<alvin_rxg> jiero 在不？
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 感覺兩者很不接近
<skychu> 有人熟悉apache2吗？求帮助
<jack-wu-jn-sd> ubuntu下如何u盘or硬盘安装winxp呢？百度了，google了，就是没找到解决的办法，现在有4Gu盘一个、ghostxp的iso文件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: pls, 别发那些只有中国人能看到的东西
<sheng> hi
<MeaCulpa> hi
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我可以容下上海话，苏北话，普通话，英语，一点点古精灵语，一点点python，现在满了
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-24
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-4-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 16 23:44:48 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<llj> morning all
<leaveboy> 今天没有讲座
<nooutsonwyowl> 谁知道teamviewer 怎么用啊？
<nooutsonwyowl> who knows how to use TeamViewer?
<NoIE> http://tech.hexun.com/2011-02-24/127524550.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 6英寸Linux系统 索尼PRS-600售1805元(图)-科技频道-和讯网
<NoIE> 6英寸Linux系统 索尼PRS-600售1805元(图)
<NoIE> 遗憾的是，只是电子书而已。
<leaveboy> NoIE: 那个8位色
<NoIE> leaveboy: 恩。
<leaveboy> 这个还不如买个linux手机
<NoIE> 话说，jpcsp 项目是不是停了？
<leaveboy> 显眼的地方是E-ink屏
<leaveboy> NoIE: psp的战神还是好玩
<leaveboy> 好像psp战神的团队也解散来
<NoIE> leaveboy: 抱歉，我只是想玩零之轨迹。
<leaveboy> NoIE: 还没玩过
<leaveboy> NoIE: PSP只有坐车时才玩，现在很少坐车，所以都是上厕所才玩
<leaveboy> 买了之后就有点后悔了
<NoIE> leaveboy: 我只是想玩零之轨迹，如果发布PC版，我就不用PSP了。
<leaveboy> NoIE: 这个礼拜去down一个
<NoIE> leaveboy: 恩，我也去下载一份，看看用模拟器能不能玩。
<iGnome> 玩gamegear的才是有钱人
<FrankLvWeb> 我的aptidude一片红色，broken了？ [1(0)/...] Resolving dependencies
<iIlL10oO> FrankLvWeb: 先update一下
<FrankLvWeb> iIlL10oO: 恩 已经update过了
<FrankLvWeb> iIlL10oO: 可能哪天误操作删了哪个包或者啥的
<OT_iux>  http://jandan.net/2011/02/24/psp_tempura.html 重口味：PSP天妇罗 作者：ivanchaos  : 这熊孩子把他的PSP给油炸，还试图把它吃掉……
<alex__> whois alex__
<iGnome> FrankLv_: aptitude才不可能误删除啥
<alex__> whois BOYPT
<BOYPT> ...
<tenzu> 咪咪
<chylin7007> tenzu，这昵称
<chylin7007> 真眼熟
<tenzu> chylin7007: 眼熟么？别套近乎
<tenzu> 咪咪你干神马进进出出的？
<chylin7007> 在哪个论坛看剑过。
<missing> tenzu: 你的vpn的问题吧?
<tenzu> missing: 我没用过vpn噻
<missing> tenzu: 今天用回奶妈,ika vpn自己出来了,就试试咯
<tenzu> missing: ssh不好用？
<iGnome> 谁用奶妈？
<missing> tenzu: 你给我的啊,墙这么厉害了?vpn都可以监控?
<missing> tenzu: 不好用,慢的要死
<missing> iGnome: 我
<iGnome> 还没长大
<missing> 不用奶妈我不会用vpn
<tenzu> missing: 看来你注定不是ssh的人
<missing> iGnome: 送点伟哥让我试试长大咧
<missing> tenzu: 什么话...那个ssh快的?说来看看
<iGnome> 迷香
<missing> 迷香我大把
<tenzu> missing: 我这里注册的几个免费ssh都还行，就是不知道是不是支持翻墙
<missing> tenzu: 只要不是国内的就可以啊
<iGnome> 每人送一把？
<missing> 我帮你试试?哈哈
<missing> iGnome: 要不,你是神,我给你两把=============>刷子
<leaveboy> ==============>是勃起的jj吗
<missing> leaveboy: as you imagenation
<leaveboy> missing: you create it
<missing> leaveboy: ed
<donglongchao> 奶妈是什么？求百科。
<missing> network-manager
<missing> iGnome: SSH Tunneling No是不是意味不能翻墙呢?ee
<tenzu> missing: 似乎是
<ofan> 只要能转发就可以吧
<missing> tenzu: 那估计就是不行了?
<tenzu> missing: 我不懂啊，我猜的
<missing> ofan: 网警,你是专家,教教俺
<missing> tenzu: 我不也是猜嘛,
<janker> 我爸是王刚
<missing> janker: 好走~~~
<ofan> missing: 应该都可以的吧，试试ssh -NnTf -L 8888:www.twitter.com:80 user@domain
<ofan> missing: 然后浏览器访问下localhost:8888
<missing> ofan: 你那个网址...能用吗,我不是网警啊~
<ofan> missing: 试试啊 要不怎么知道能不能翻
<missing> twitter不翻墙都去不了了...
<lenage> 机器人 你好
<xrfang> 请问有人用骨头的gmlive播放器吗？我在ubuntutweak里面没有看到它，有ppa吗？
<lenage> 直接  apt
<missing> xrfang: 似乎已经放弃维护了吧?
<xrfang> missing: o,那么我想看看电视，用什么比较好？比如看看CCTV-10？
<basncy> ofan, twitter有免翻墙IP了
<missing> xrfang: 不知道,sopcast行不行?我很少看电视的
<ofan> basncy: 哪有
<basncy> 我有
<ofan> basncy: 发来~~
<basncy> ofan, 你看能不能ping通这个IP65.49.26.99
<ofan> basncy: no
<basncy> ofan, 不会吧，我这儿能ping通。
<xrfang> en, 只能看看sopcast
<basncy> ofan, 65.49.26.100这个呢？
<ofan> basncy: 之前我改的就是99这个，现在被干了
<basncy> ofan, 我的还能用
<ofan> basncy: no~~
<basncy> ofan, 98,97,96都不能用？
<ofan> basncy: 不能，这就是我之前用的
<ofan> 现在不行了
<basncy> ofan, 看来你那儿真杯具
<basncy> ofan, 我这儿还行
<ofan> basncy: 原来https能直接上
<basncy> ofan, 电信，教育网都通
<missing> 这么厉害啊
<ofan> basncy: 我联通的。。。
<basncy> ofan, 貌似联通的封得很厉害
<janker> win7 各版本种子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=318991
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<ZhangNing> 请问wget一直出现403错误应该怎么办啊
<ZhangNing> 我从google上看到的是需要在后面加-U的参数
<ZhangNing> 可是我用的是chrome的浏览器，有影响吗？
<jyf1987> 403 forbiden
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 恩
<lenage> 网站禁止访问
<ZhangNing> lenage: 在浏览器中输入网址可以正常访问
<ZhangNing> lenage: 但是wget就显示错误了
<jyf1987> ZhangNing: 有两种可能, 1, 对header做了检测; 2, 需要验证用户才显示， 比如人人网那些页面 lol
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 怎么查看自己的User-Agent啊
<jyf1987> 不过一般验证不成功会给304/302 转到登录页
<jyf1987> ZhangNing: 你连这个都不知道 就不要研究抓取了
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 我只是想使用别人写的一个脚本
<jyf1987> ZhangNing: 哦 要抓什么站？ 我倒是经常干这种事
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 现在的问题是，那个脚本没法用。他让我自己修改
<sheshark>           #ubuntu-cn
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: http://www.richardma.org/blog/2011/02/02/%E9%A1%B9%E7%9B%AE-autogeiliautogeili-v1-5%E6%96%B0%E6%98%A5%E7%89%B9%E5%88%AB%E7%89%88%E5%8F%91%E5%B8%83%E5%95%A6/
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 麻烦你帮忙看一下吧
<tenzu> 胸毛男是专家
<ZhangNing> tenzu: 那个人的外号是胸毛男吗？
<jyf1987> ZhangNing: 瞎扯 大家都叫我疼疼
<jyf1987> ZhangNing: 这是个博客 你要抓什么？
<cfy> jyf1987: 啥时候大家都叫你 疼疼了...
<jyf1987> 人呢？ 拿老子开心阿
<jyf1987> cfy: 你现在不是就在喊么
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 我想使用那个壁纸
<cfy> jyf1987: .大胡子
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 他的脚本是自动从网站获取壁纸的
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 我不知道为什么在我这就不行了
<jyf1987> ZhangNing:  那我看看
<jyf1987> cfy: 坚决打倒
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 麻烦你了。谢谢！
<hymnusalae> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/VG3iOSAJ9Xw/ 這些人真敢做呀……
<sheshark> 如何把irssi的登录信息过滤掉？
<jyf1987> 额 服务器欢迎的么
<sheshark> 不是，是大家进进出出的消息
<jyf1987> 额 这个我忘记了 他们教过我 用ignore命令
<janker> 1
<xrfang> 如何查看一个ELF文件是32bit的架构还是64bit的？linxu下有什么工具呢？
<hymnusalae> xrfang, file xxx
<xrfang> hymnusalae, thanks
<iIlL10oO> sheshark: /ignore parts joins quits
<sheshark> iIlL10oO: 多谢，这个似乎查不到
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: ignore 後面應該再加個 * 吧
<iIlL10oO> sheshark: /help ignore
<sheshark> iIlL10oO: 恩
<jyf1987> 有没有什么c写的工具 可以快速把任意格式的图拆成 (RGB)直的序列？
<cfy> image magick + perl script
<cfy> 10min...
<cfy> jyf1987: image magick + perl
<jyf1987> cfy: 有个比image magick效率还高的库叫啥来着
<cfy> jyf1987: GD?
<jyf1987> cfy: 不是 gd效率不行的
<cfy> jyf1987: 不清楚了.
<cfy> jyf1987: 你要多快啊...
<cfy> MaskRay: hymnusalae: happyaron: -rwxr-xr-x 1 cfy cfy 45M Feb 24 12:51 my_binary
<cfy> sbcl的exe,起点太大了....45m...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 誰讓你用 SBCL 的……
<jyf1987> cfy: 我要搞一票图像文件来分析常用的图片里一般用到了rgb的哪些值域
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那我用啥....
<MaskRay> cfy: 再 ldd 看看链接的 sbcl 库的大小
<hymnusalae> cfy, 沒有什麽……
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> jyf1987: Graphicsmagick
<jyf1987> happyaron: 阿 对是这个
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么看?ldd出来以后.手动看?
<happyaron> jyf1987: 就是imagemagick的一个fork
<roylez> 愤怒的小鸟 http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/ca813855-c417-4ab7-9b31-87b523c5320e.gif
<jyf1987> happyaron: 对阿 我看过 是效率上有所改进不过没有相关的那些工具
<MaskRay> cfy: 有没有装了 sbcl 才有的 .so
<cfy> MaskRay: 估计没吧.不清楚呀.
<roylez> iGnome: .
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<MaskRay> cfy: sbcl 怎么编译？
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> missing: .
<cfy> MaskRay: tty下运行setxkbmap,你知道如何对X下起作用么?我用到了--display不过还是不行...
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> 这帮潜水的
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.lispforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=790
<cfy> roylez: 主席好.
<^k^> ⇪ title: LispForum • View topic - Compiling to Binary in sbcl
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/vrysE.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 主席好无聊..
<MaskRay> cfy: -display :0 ?
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/ouqQK.jpg
<cfy> MaskRay: 你试成功的话,告诉我.
<cfy> MaskRay: 我试过.不行啊.虽然运行成功.不过到X下.还是老样子
<cfy> roylez: ...
<roylez> cfy: 学点英语 http://i.imgur.com/sxCOW.jpg
<cfy> roylez: okay...
<cfy> roylez: 主席公司的?
<cfy> hymnusalae: scheme算lisp不?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 明顯好吧。Scheme是Lisp兩大分支的一系……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦?那哪个不是...我记得有个不是lisp
<hymnusalae> cfy, 要有 Scheme 的問題找 MaskRay，人家從 Scheme 轉 Haskell 的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没问题...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 都是都是……
<roylez> cfy: 不是，不过我觉得很实用阿
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我 sicp 两章都没看完
<cfy> MaskRay: 说说scheme比cl好在哪里.你个观点
<cfy> MaskRay: 说说scheme比cl好在哪里.你的观点
<cfy> roylez: 哦...
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<MaskRay> cfy: 只学了一点点
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你又謙虛了……
<hymnusalae> roylez, 主席，方言不算Lisp嗎？求指教。
<cfy> MaskRay: 谦虚....
<ofan> hymnusalae: 现在SICP转python了
<roylez> hymnusalae: lisp是啥？emacs是啥？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我理解錯了，我把上面的和下面的看岔了
<hymnusalae> ofan, 這個我知道，不過我下的還是老的 SICP。
<cfy> ofan: py的了?那我也下老的了...
<cfy> hymnusalae: ?
<hymnusalae> roylez, 我理解錯了，我把上面的和下面的看岔了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 打錯了。
 * hymnusalae 昨天睡好了呀？……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 书貌似还没改，貌似教课都用py
<cfy> ofan: 这你都知道呀...
<ofan> cfy: 一传十十传百
<hymnusalae> ofan, 哦。就是沒有新書是吧。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我以為有新書，不過改Py是什麽時候的事情……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 貌似09年
<ofan> 书还是第二版的
<hymnusalae> ofan, 好近呢。
 * llj 好热啊
<hymnusalae> llj, 你都熱了？你在什麽地方呀？不是南半球吧。
<legendaryfanfan> 都冻手
<hymnusalae> legendaryfanfan, llj, 你們這玩冰火兩重天嗎？
<legendaryfanfan> 我在南京阿，宿舍里真冻手
<hymnusalae> legendaryfanfan, 南京還那麽冷？真是一點都沒有變呀……
<hymnusalae> roylez, 為什麽"eat shit and die"和"excuse me, sir"能對的上？
<legendaryfanfan> 恩，反正我东北的在这上学不适应。话说那俩杂对上的呢
<calebot> cfy: 我这 DISPLAY=:0 setxkbmap us 可以
<cfy> calebot: 我试试,
<cfy> calebot: 没效果
<calebot> cfy: 有没报错？
<cfy> calebot: 没有报错
<calebot> cfy: 那应该就能用了
<calebot> cfy: us 本来就是默认的
<cfy> calebot: 没有任何效果
<cfy> calebot: 我是dvorak.本来
<calebot> 哦
<M-sprite> 我安装了LAMP，但是再测试php test的时候没有信息，不能到达那个页面，请问是不是没有完整安装？还是其他什么的？
<NoIE> M-sprite: 没有起动 httpd 服务，我猜的。
<M-sprite> NoIE: 我可以访问localhost，应该启动了apache了啊，
<NoIE> 我对LAMP不熟。。。
<M-sprite> NoIE: 哦
<jyf1987> 哪个人对R 有所了解的
<M-sprite> 正在编译命令行版本的openfetion，请问哪里能下载到libofetion这个lib啊？
<calebot> M-sprite: 跟 openfetion 一起的吧
<M-sprite> calebot: 这样啊
<happyaron> M-sprite: 用cliofetion-standalone吧
<sheshark_> 很想用命令行版的qq
<M-sprite> sheshark_: 差不多
<M-sprite> happyaron: 刚刚从googlecode三下载了一个
<happyaron> M-sprite: cliofetion-standalone就可以了
<M-sprite> happyaron: 对啊 ，我打错了，是google code上下载了一个standalone的
<M-sprite> happyaron: 要求gtk+2.0，这个+2.0是什么意思啊？
<lifeng> M-sprite: 断词错误
<M-sprite> lifeng: :-)
<M-sprite> 我再ubuntu源里好像找不到libgtk2-dev这个啊
<happyaron> libgtk2.0-dev?
<M-sprite> happyaron: 恩
<NoIE> 高于2.0？
<M-sprite> 应为README是这样说的
<M-sprite> 你们有这个吗？
<calebot> M-sprite: 把 happyaron 的话再看一次
<iGnome> cfy: .. 你那115脚本完蛋了？
<M-sprite> calebot: 我就是要那个文件，但就是apt-get没有。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 完蛋了?没有吧.
<cfy> iGnome: 你给个例子
<calebot> M-sprite: 你少打了 .0
<M-sprite> 哦，找到了，嘿嘿，不好意思。。。
<zer4tul> Gun^Rose: 在？
<M-sprite> happyaron: autoconf -fiv ; 这个命令缺少文件，configure.ac OR configure.in要怎么得到这个文件啊？
<jyf1987> rebol好像也没有人玩阿
<cfy> hymnusalae: scheme和common lisp的定义函数的语法就不一样啊.
<lifeng> M-sprite: 这文件通常是手写的，源码包里没有就去主页上找
<M-sprite> lifeng: 恩，谢谢
<M-sprite> lifeng: 找来找去没找到，你有吗？
<M-sprite> happyaron: 你有执行命令 autoconf -fiv时的configure.ac OR configure.in文件吗？
<lifeng> M-sprite: 各个软件不一样的。。。
<M-sprite> lifeng: 你不知cli命令行版本的？
<lifeng> M-sprite: 我不用fetion
<M-sprite> lifeng: 额。。。算了，先放这个安装再一边了。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: AUR里面居然有icc，难不成叫我以后编译都用这个？
<happyaron> roylez: icc比gcc好很多？
<NoIE> 有人用 FreeRapid 吗？好象很好用，而且原生支持Linux。
<lifeng> happyaron: icc的优化比gcc激进得多，pc平台上做数值计算通常会用icc
<jyf1987> lifeng: 那amd平台怎么办
<jyf1987> 还有mips
<jyf1987> arm
<happyaron> lifeng: 哦
<roylez> happyaron: intel平台没有比这个更好的
<lifeng> jyf1987: icc在amd平台上也有不错的表现。ppc+aix/linux平台上通常用IBM的xlf
<happyaron> roylez: 哦
<roylez> lifeng: xlc
<happyaron> roylez: 不收费么？
<lifeng> roylez: = =
<roylez> happyaron: 个人和教育版不收费
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> roylez: 那你用icc把系统rebuild一遍？
<roylez> happyaron: 以前玩fortran的时候就用ifort，跟gfortran差距大了
<jyf1987> lifeng: 那mips平台 哪家的优化比较好
<lifeng> jyf1987: 不知道
<roylez> happyaron: 懒得费这劲阿，awesome和ruby可以用这个编译
<happyaron> o
<jyf1987> icc那些用法参数和gcc兼容么？
<jyf1987> 现在那么多makefile都是gcc的参数格式
<happyaron> jyf1987: 似乎mips就是gcc了。。。
<roylez> icc和gcc的差别没有ifort和gfortran的大
<roylez> 如果icc没法编译就忍了gcc吧
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 还是用厂家的吧 君正有提供
<lifeng> happyaron: icc编译整个系统就别指望了，有个项目目标是内核兼容icc，进展总是落后官方内核N个版本
<happyaron> jyf1987: :)
<happyaron> lifeng: ...
<jyf1987> 诶 其实明明就有ansi c  c99这些
<jyf1987> 两家都支持不就拉倒了
<roylez> jyf1987: 不说他们自己的库，光是语法，gfortran不能用 == ，ifort就可以
<jyf1987> roylez: 谁关注fortran阿 额
<roylez> jyf1987: 我当年就玩fortran的
<jyf1987> roylez: 就算你现在还玩又如何 你又不在工作中大量用
 * iGnome 支持 roylez 掐 jyf1987
<ofan> 装了icc的路过..
<roylez> jyf1987: 当年我就是拿fortran干活的，科学计算的，fortran还是很主流的
<iGnome> 计算那些股票？
<roylez> iGnome: 你这个猥琐，点你点不动，还以为你死了
<roylez> 比股票费劲多了的东西
<iGnome> nnnd 别乱说
<iGnome> 费劲多了的？精子运行轨迹？
<roylez> 几万个原子互相之间的相互作用
<iGnome> 那是复杂了
<lifeng> roylez: MD?
<iGnome> 几万，只是一个精子吧
<roylez> lifeng: 恩，总算有个明白人
<iGnome> 明白这的，都是bt的
<iGnome> 115死了。没下载了
<roylez> 115是神马？
<iGnome> 无聊的网站
<crose> 115不是神马，是浮云
<NoIE> 前两天还有人向我推荐115呢，是因为传播盗版被封了吗？
<roylez> extratorrent神马都有
<iGnome> 是只支持ie了。 lol
<NoIE> 用 FreeRapid 吧，原生支持Linux。
<happyaron> isohunt, thepiratebay...
<iGnome> NoIE: 不搭界的东西，别到处说
<roylez> NoIE: java货无视
<iGnome> happyaron: 给我下一个kld的地图吧。
<happyaron> iGnome: kld是啥
<NoIE> 我不喜欢java，只是不喜欢用它编程而已。。。
<iGnome> 搜索啊。很著名的啊
<happyaron> 没空。
<happyaron> lol
<iGnome> 破浏览器吧。
<iGnome> 额。是irc client
<roylez> 神又开始说外语
<iGnome> isohunt封了的。前几天清理书签，bt的网站都灭了
<iGnome> roylez: 鸟语
<roylez> extratorrent神马都有
<happyaron> roylez: 这是？
<iGnome> 现在的bt。都没种子
<happyaron> iGnome: 下正经电影我一般都满速
<iGnome> 而且，地图经常更新的，估计都不上bt
<happyaron> 不知道其他电影如何
<iGnome> happyaron: 啥叫正经呢
<iGnome> 正版？
<roylez> iGnome: 你自己上去看看阿，几千种子很平常的
<iGnome> roylez: 你找下kld的？
<happyaron> iGnome: 就是通常imdb里有收录的电影
<iwifer> 正经就是不色
<iGnome> happyaron: 这范围小了。很多不是电影啊
<happyaron> iGnome: 我也不用啊，基本上就下点电影看看
<happyaron> iGnome: 很少有不满速的
<iGnome> 我在优酷下，也满速。通常下电视剧。
<roylez> iwifer: 又一个坡人？
<iGnome> 现在的电影，没正经的
<roylez> youku的你都不放过？.......
<happyaron> 优酷清晰度太低了点吧。。。
<roylez> youku玩想来直接无视的
<lifeng> roylez: 坡人真多
<iGnome> 不低啊。
<happyaron> 太低了。
<iGnome> 电视剧的，很清晰的了
<happyaron> 一般都是实在没地方找了才选那个
<crose> 优酷不是一个视频分为好几段了么？
<jyf1987> 115有api不？
<roylez> 现在不是720p+的，玩都懒得看阿
<iGnome> 你不可能电视剧还1080吧。
<jyf1987> 有的话可以做个共享文件的工具
<happyaron> 没事不看电视剧。。。
<iGnome> 你家的电视是720的信号？ roylez
<jyf1987> 现在什么域名比较便宜
<happyaron> 最低要dvdrip吧。。。
<roylez> iGnome: 我在电脑上看
<iGnome> 现在的电影，和当年的足球，差不多。可以不看。
<iGnome> roylez: 插值放大？
<happyaron> iGnome: 现在DVDrip都要过时了，插值干吗？
<iGnome> 我说电视剧啊
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 远离电视剧很久了，不知道。
<freeflyi1g> http://twitpic.com/435gj4
<iGnome> 576 x 432 happyaron 就这么大。
<iwifer> DC++共享不错
<iwifer> roylez 港人还是澳人？
<happyaron> iGnome: 不知道
<jyf1987> 电视剧看多了不好
<iwifer> 有啥不好？
<iwifer> 韩剧，我喜欢
 * microcai hi
<freeflyi1g> iwife, such a funny nick
<freeflyi1g> missing: 你每次用 /me 都觉得别扭吗
<iGnome> happyaron: 就400多线拉。电视机就这样
<freeflyi1g> missing: 不好意思，是 microcai
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 你每次用 /me 都觉得别扭吗
<roylez> iwifer: 都不是
<microcai> freeflyi1g: nop
<iGnome> iwifer: roylez 是袋鼠国人
<roylez> iwifer: iGnome 是天国人
<jyf1987> 我说看多了不好 不是说看不好
<jyf1987> 什么理解能力阿
<happyaron> iGnome: 太低的已经不大习惯了。
<NoIE> wayland 现在还是只能显示齿轮吗？
<iGnome> happyaron: 你家的电视，只400线的。
<iGnome> 不看电视了？
<happyaron> iGnome: 很少看了
<happyaron> iGnome: 而且电视上呈现的效果，和电脑上不一样
<iwifer> 赫赫
 * NoIE 要不是最近在播我喜欢的动画片，我也不看电视了。
<microcai> happyaron:  电视是 25Hz, 电脑是   60Hz (如果是 LCD 的话 。CRT 是 85Hz )
<roylez> NoIE: 啥动画片，说说看？...囍羊羊吗？
<mrzx_simon> 电视是25HZ的？
<iGnome> microcai: 现在哪里还有显像管的电视啊。还25
<NoIE> roylez: 麻辣女孩
<microcai> iGnome: 多了去了
<happyaron> microcai: 我的85Hz
<iGnome> 你在乡下？ microcai
<happyaron> iGnome: 我家的就显像管的
<mrzx_simon> 不是pal 60     NTSC 50吗？
<happyaron> iGnome: 这电视还很多
<microcai> iGnome:  不是 ，  PAL 是 25 Hz NTSC 是 29.97 Hz
<iGnome> @
<happyaron> iGnome: 你个财主
<iwifer> 在windows下怎么让应用程序在后台运行而不在taskbar显示窗口？
 * NoIE happyaron 比较节俭。
<iGnome> 那是制式。和实际的不同的
<microcai> NoIE: 人家用的高级 LCD , 支持  85Hz
<NoIE> iwifer: 看看有没有什么老板键工具。
<iGnome> 都液晶了啊
<iwifer> iFvwm和iGnome是同一个财主吧
<happyaron> microcai: 我显示器是85的。
<happyaron> iGnome: +1
<happyaron> iwifer: +1
 * microcai  NoIE iGnome NVIDIA 的 3D 要求显示器是  120Hz 的
<happyaron> iwifer: 还有什么iGoogle也是他
<iwifer> 老板键
<iGnome> 干嘛
<iwifer> 哦
<NoIE> 我还以为是 85Hz CRT 呢。。。
<iwifer> 查户口
<microcai> NoIE: 现在 CRT 买不到了。
<iGnome> CRT还是买得到的
<iwifer> 现在有什么好电影看没有？
<microcai> NoIE: 如果有人还用 CRT 之能说明有钱 ... 十年前就用上电脑了，那个时候10台电脑能买套房子
<iGnome> 模拟示波器，辉光的。可都是CRT
<happyaron> CRT现在很便宜的说。
<iGnome> 我说的这，可很贵的。 happyaron
<happyaron> iGnome: 废话
<happyaron> iGnome: 我说的是普通电脑显示器
<iGnome> 你不明白辉光。呵呵
 * microcai CRT 太伤眼睛了
<iGnome> 支持狒狒掐死微菜。果然就他喜欢用me
<microcai> iGnome: 我用的是 /action
 * microcai 这是 /action 
 * microcai  这是 /me 
<sikao_lfs> .....我看到的一样。
<iGnome> 对于我们，是一样的。
<iGnome> 通杀
<ofan> action 男
<redhacker> 都出来
<redhacker> 都出来聊天
<silent> 求助：ubuntu下架设ftp服务  最经典的是什么软件？
<redhacker> 最近有好玩的吗
<iGnome> silent: vsftpd
<iGnome> redhacker: 你谁啊。
<iGnome> urlgrabber: bot
<redhacker> iGnome: 你好，最近有好玩的吗？
<silent> redhacker 123
<llj> silent:proftpd
<roylez> MeaCulpa: wmfs看起来比较有前途，而且是xlib的，鼠标主题也不是问题了
<leaveboy> lsit
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/noiYR.jpg
<happyaron> 邮件列表的都删了，还是有4.5k封邮件，作孽。
<roylez> 不是有notmuch了吗
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/1zA2M.jpg
<happyaron> 那也觉得好恶心，太多了。
<roylez> destine是不是传染洁癖给你了？
<happyaron> roylez: 没啊
<happyaron> roylez: 我一向如此
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/BZ9gn.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/BZ9gn.jpg
<palomino|working> LOL , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Oh3K2.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马看懂了？
<palomino|working> drunk octopus wants to fight you , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 看懂了？
<palomino|working> sure , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 3 hiden d*cks 也看懂了？
<palomino|working> sure , Router2
<palomino|working> sure , roylez
<palomino|working> 那个不是更浅显嘛 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 这破马的智慧不得了，赶上猪猪了
<palomino|working> =_=
<freeflyi1g> roylez: notmuch也是浮云，还是thunderbird
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 坚决不用thunderbird，除非它支持maildir了，玩就拿它来做替补
<iGnome> 邮件多到看不完的，都是bt的。同意不。 roylez
 * tusooa Use-Mutt
<roylez> iGnome: 同意
<roylez> iGnome: MeaCulpa 的gmail每天收3000封
<iGnome> 使用 mutt 的，那也是bt的，同意不。
<roylez> iGnome: 不同意。使用mutt的，都是有品位的
<iGnome> 算了吧。不是邮件多，使用 mutt 干嘛
<freeflyi1g> roylez: ........
<happyaron> > `uname -r`
<happyaron>  > `uname -r`
<happyaron> 累了。
<roylez> happyaron: ...不许玩机器人
<happyaron> roylez: 那玩你？
<happyaron> 感觉袋鼠不好玩。。。
<happyaron> 还是机器人好玩
<happyaron> > `uname -a`
 * happyaron 见谅，呵呵
<^k^> happyaron, Linux ub1 2.6.38-4-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 16 23:44:48 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<roylez> happyaron: 人机和一的看不下去了
<kenifanying> happyron,在玩哪个机器人呢？
<happyaron> roylez: 恩。。。
<roylez> > `cat /etc/issue`
<roylez> o...没仔细看，是ubuntu
<happyaron> kenifanying: ^k^
<kenifanying> freeflyilg这个也是机器人不？
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: ^^^ lol
<kenifanying> 我只去#debian玩过dpkg这个机器人，挺好玩的……
<happyaron> kenifanying: 你确定那是机器人？
<kenifanying> 蒽，确定
 * missing 谁教哦弄apache支持php?
<missing> NNNND
<hymnusalae> cfy 又走了。
<happyaron> kenifanying: 比kk好玩
<happyaron> missing: 默认就支持吧
<kenifanying> 选课跟打仗似的，嗨……
<missing> happyaron: 打开没有错误,但是也不显示啊...
<kenifanying> happyaron,你现在不会跑去玩它了吧？
<lifeng> missing: 发行版?
<missing> lifeng: 11.04
<hymnusalae> kenifanying, 作為差點因為少一們選課結果沒有畢了業的人表示，神馬都是浮動
<lifeng> missing: php放在用户目录下？
<happyaron> missing: 。。。
<happyaron> kenifanying: 正在
<kenifanying> 哈哈，学校的www服务器现在都崩溃了进不了……
<missing> lifeng: /var/www
<missing> happyaron: 咋了?
<lifeng> missing: apache日志怎么说？
<happyaron> missing: 怎么能不显示呢。。。
<missing> lifeng: 那里看?it's work那个有的
<lifeng> missing: /var/log/apache2
<LegendaryFanfan> 为啥都要网上选课呢
<missing> happyaron: http://127.0.0.1/admin.php,没有反应,index.htm,就可以
<hymnusalae> happyaron, http://community.schemewiki.org/?scheme-faq-language 這代碼高量的效果太炫了也……
<missing> lifeng: [Thu Feb 24 17:21:41 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  require_once(/var/www/class/mysql.db.class.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/admin.php on line 35
<lifeng> hymnusalae: lisp干这个最轻而易举了
<missing> lifeng: 咋回事,以前弄phpbb都很简单的,这次我要弄weberp,咋就那么难啊
<kenifanying> legendaryFanfan,老师省事呗，就跟以前高中的时候改用到银行交钱，老师是轻松了，苦了我们开学的时候排一天的队……
<happyaron> missing: 没有可执行权限？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 确实哦
<lifeng> missing: 检查文件权限啊
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 不過好像會暈……
<missing> lifeng: 777的权限...可能是还没有建立数据库?
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這鼠標指上了我高度懷疑一般人還能不能接受這括號的作用範圍……
<happyaron> :)
<missing> happyaron: 谢谢,看来是数据库的问题,新编一个随便的php文件就可以的~
<missing> lifeng: 谢谢,估计要弄一下mysql
<happyaron> missing: :)
<happyaron> 都没帮上什么忙
<missing> 烦死...网上的教程都比较老,配置文件又老改来改去的
<lifeng> missing: 折腾多了就折腾出经验来了
<debianer> MaskRay: 在emacs里复制东西，不能粘贴到外面去哦
<missing> lifeng: 没有那么多精神...
<MaskRay> debianer: (setq x-select-enable-clipboard t)
<debianer> MaskRay: 谢谢，你真是神阿！！！！！！！！！！！！
<MaskRay> debianer: emacs 24 这应该是默认行为
<debianer> MaskRay: 我在debian6.0里还是23哦
<sheshark_> 怎么设置irssi自动登录？
<debianer> debian有官方中文论坛吗？
<hymnusalae> debianer, 如果中文論壇的話，摩托學園不知道算不算。
<debianer> hymnusalae: 网址多少哦
<debianer> MaskRay: 我的w3m突然可以登录了，以前不能登录
<debianer> MaskRay: 以前访问网页不能登录帐号
<sheshark_> w3m不能用鼠标吧
<debianer> sheshark_: 可以用鼠标，
<debianer> sheshark_: 有些功能不行
<debianer> sheshark_: 移动光标位置还是可以的
<sheshark_> 我很喜欢用elinks
<debianer> sheshark_: elinks在emacs里可以用不
<sheshark_> 浏览英文网站非常快
<sheshark_> debianer: 不清楚哦
<debianer> MaskRay: 至今我的mew总是配置不成功哦
<hymnusalae> debianer, moto.debian.org.tw
<debianer> hymnusalae: 谢谢
<MaskRay> debianer: 不大会用，都是网页的
<bmc> 有用sawfish的吗
<debianer> 请问，现在谁知道华镭操作系统如何了？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我在注册info米 要不要给你搞个
<happyaron> jyf1987: 好啊。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 先看看是干啥的。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不过只有一年的 你要不要？ 用优惠码才几块钱
<happyaron> jyf1987: 哦，那先不要
<jyf1987> happyaron: lol
<debianer> 请问哪里还有python空间？和gae一样的
<jyf1987> 有个django云 你可以去看看
<jyf1987> 不过现在的国外主机没有不支持py的吧
<myke2> MaskRay: splay处理段操作就比线段树慢一点点?
<MaskRay> myke2: 也许吧
<jyf1987> ee的nick叫啥来着
<jyf1987> 去抢注个ee的名字
<kingbo> 晚上好
<myke2> MaskRay: 费用流是否需要多路增广
<myke2> RavenChan: 稍微看了下预流推进，完全不明白
<MaskRay> myke2: 求最短路后如何多路增广？
<myke2> MaskRay: 最短路径的前趋子图是以s为根的最短路径树
<MaskRay> myke2: 但你求的是最短路径而非最短路径树
<OpenSuSe> 有没有人正在使用美国VPS？
<MaskRay> myke2: 如果费用范围比较大的话，多路增光没意义
<myke2> MaskRay: 用Dijkstra求最短路的时候是否会构造树?
<MaskRay> myke2: 以源点为根的树
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦，对，最短路径中没有相应的层次的概念，网上搜索了下，有多路增广，但是不清楚实现……
<MaskRay> myke2: zkw 的方法可以多路增广
<myke2> MaskRay: zkw怎么发明这么多的
<MaskRay> myke2: 我怎么知道……
<MaskRay> myke2: 多路一般没什么意义的，大多数题费用范围很大，很难找到两条权值和相同的路
 * microcai pidgin 的新 qq 插件出来了
 * microcai 我在写 ebuild 
<happyaron> microcai: 先放俩so出来给大家试试
<microcai> happyaron:  ？ 64bit  的有
<microcai> happyaron:  32bit 的没有
<microcai> happyaron: 现在在编译
<happyaron> microcai: 你是64位，可以给32编译的
<happyaron> 我内存小，又用32了，哈哈。
<myke2> MaskRay: 他维护的是权值和?
<microcai> happyaron: 没安装 32bit 的 libpurple
<happyaron> microcai: chroot
<microcai> happyaron: 我写了 ebuild ， 你可以请用  32bit gentoo 的人编译一下
<happyaron> microcai: 嗯
 * microcai 刚刚试过了
 * microcai 新的 qq 马上让 pidgin 崩溃了
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 悲剧啊。
 * microcai 你们还是等等吧
 * microcai http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/issues/detail?id=7 
 * microcai 这是我编译的 64bit 的  pidgin qq 插件
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 就没 32bit 的……
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 没办法，我的电脑是  64bit 的
<alvin_rxg> microcai: =.= linux32
 * microcai 不错，可以登录
<alvin_rxg> 基本功能都完成了
<alvin_rxg> 现在的进度：已经可以登录，在线，获取用户列表，已可以接受发送文字消息！
<microcai> 接受表情也没问题 ... 发送就有问题了
<kenifanying> squeeze用aptitude 安装maxima-emacs的时候会依赖很多tex的包，但是我自己已经安装了texlive2010,里面的包已经有了，怎样不要那些依赖的情况下安装maxima-emacs？
<kenifanying> 高手指教……
 * microcai 这里有 pidgin 打了最新的 qq2010 协议补丁的 ebuild  https://github.com/microcai/myoverlay
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。
<kenifanying> debian 高手指教下……
<caleb-> 表情不是 text smiley?
<bmc> 有人用sawfish吗？不知道jump-or-exec怎么用。。
<caleb-> kenifanying: 一句话，没办法
<CloudsMoon> - -b
<caleb-> kenifanying: 高手可以自己改 deb, 不过初学者还是算了
<kenifanying> caleb,如果就那样安装上去会不会冲突？
<caleb-> kenifanying: texlive 和系统的一般不会冲突
<superjet_busy> kenifanying: 虚拟包之类的工作量太大，自己把对应的el等手动复制安装一下
<kenifanying> caleb-，比如我用latex这个命令，到时候它是用aptitude 安装的那个latex还是texlive的？
<caleb-> kenifanying: 看 $PATH 顺序
<lifeng> kenifanying: deb包解开来手动放进相应目录
<kenifanying> lifeng,可以具体点吗？
<lifeng> kenifanying: dpkg-deb -x解包
<myke2> caleb-: 我没记错的话，Debian有可以生成deb包的，要修改的类似ebuild的东西
<kenifanying> 对了，大家在debian下用tex是用texlive还是直接aptitude安装？
<caleb-> myke2: 对资深用户来说很简单，对初用 debian 的很麻烦
<kenifanying> 看起来都很复杂呀！我想还是干脆不用maxima-emacs算了……
<caleb-> kenifanying: 全安装就不复杂呀 XD
<myke2> caleb-: 还有，Debian没有“假安装”？
<caleb-> myke2: 可以手动骗系统，一样，对初用 debian 的很麻烦
<caleb-> myke2: 所以喜欢自己鼓捣的人，一般都讨厌 deb
<myke2> caleb-: 其实有这种需求的不如用Gentoo
<kenifanying> 好吧，不知道默认的路径是那里，我texlive的路径都链接到/usr/bin下面了……
<lifeng> myke2: 大不了自己改/var/lib/dpkg/status
<kenifanying> myke2，久仰gentoo,但是一直不敢碰它……
<myke2> lifeng: 与其骗系统什么的，还不如在编译的时候就把他减掉
<caleb-> debian 有个专门用来做假安装的包，不过我觉得 dpkg -b 比较好用
<caleb-> 那个做假安装的超复杂，比 dpkg -b 慢多鸟
 * happyaron 所有要装的都做成deb，其他的装到$HOME里。
<caleb-> kenifanying: 系统的会把 /usr/bin 全部盖掉
<lifeng> myke2: 自己编译就不叫debian了
<myke2> lifeng: Debian有apt-build……
<caleb-> kenifanying: 建议私用的路径链接到/usr/local/bin 或 $HOME/foo/bin 之类的，然后从 $PATH 控制
<lifeng> myke2: 有不等于用的人多
 * caleb- 觉得系统的归系统，瞎鼓捣的归瞎鼓捣
<kenifanying> 蒽，只可惜我是先安装的texlive，当时把路径弄到usr/bin去了
<kenifanying> 现在要改的话很麻烦……
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 文件只需要一个 libqq.so ? libqq.la 呢？
<caleb-> 这年头流行不用 .la 了
 * microcai alvin_rxg 拷贝覆盖原来的 libqq.so 就可以了
<alvin_rxg> microcai: la 是给 finch 用的？
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ?
<lifeng> caleb-: 什么原因？
<myke2> microcai: 现在openq还能用?
 * microcai /usr/lib/purple-2/libqq.so 覆盖这个就可以了
<caleb-> lifeng: 据说是 libtool 会导致很多无谓的麻烦, 具体俺忘了
<caleb-> lifeng: 反正有 .so 就好了
 * microcai libtool 就是ge垃圾发明
<lifeng> caleb-: 那共享库的可移植性怎么办？
<hymnusalae> kenifanying, maxima-emacs？這個是 maxima 在 emacs 上的接口嗎？
<kenifanying> 是的……
<kenifanying> 刚学maxima，从手册页上看到的……
<microcai> lifeng: 不就只有 .so 和 .dll 两个平台么
<microcai> lifeng: libtool 原先是因为各个 unix 使用不同的库格式。
<caleb-> 嗯，emdebian 的大牛也说搞 cross-build 基本用不到 .la
<lifeng> microcai: 不关dll的事
<microcai> lifeng:  .. .. ... DLL 行了吧
<lifeng> microcai: unix共享库操作函数，比如打开、解析符号等，接口是不一致的
<microcai> lifeng: BSD 在 libc , Linux 在 libdl
<lifeng> microcai: 是接口不一致，不是在哪里实现
<microcai> lifeng:  ... ... 一致呀！
<microcai> lifeng: 都是 dlopen .....
<RavenChan> lifeng, libtool连dlopen什么的都隐藏起来了？
<microcai> lifeng: windows 不一样，是 LoadLibrary ....
<lifeng> microcai: 共享库的文件名都有不一致，有一个变种是.sa后缀
<microcai> lifeng:  ... ...
<microcai> lifeng:  OS X 的后缀是 .library
<lifeng> RavenChan: libtool对dlopen有一层封装，建议使用它提供的接口
<caleb-> 可是不是所有 lib 都用 libtool 啊
<lifeng> caleb-: 那当然
<microcai> lifeng: 你傻了吧，libtool 是个 sh 脚本，用来跨平台编译 .so 的
<lifeng> 反正libtool的出现主要解决上面提到的那两个问题
<microcai> caleb-: libtool 是个 shell 脚本。
<microcai> caleb-: lifeng 当成真的 libtool 了
<RavenChan> microcai, 你错了喵
<RavenChan> microcai, 你错了喵
<microcai> RavenChan:  ...  libtool.sh  ...
<lifeng> microcai: 你错了喵
<microcai> lifeng:  libtool.sh
<happyaron> libtool真是个shell脚本啊
<happyaron> whereis libtool
<happyaron> vi /usr/bin/libtool
<RavenChan> happyaron, 那只是libtool的一部分= =
<happyaron> RavenChan: yup
<microcai> lifeng: RavenChan: 不懂 libtool 的家伙
<RavenChan> microcai, 大牛你好，大牛再见
<microcai> lifeng: RavenChan:  libtool 2个部分，一个是 libtool 脚本，一个是  m4 宏，包含在 automake 里
<lifeng> 这个没法讨论下去，我还是自己看书去吧
<microcai> lifeng:  所有 unix 平台都是用的 dlopen 加载 .so 的，那是 POSIX 接口....
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我搞错了，上次那道 dijkstra 是 6400 个顶点，根据所花的实践来看，那个 State Monad 应该是 O(n^2)
<microcai> lifeng:  windows 平台不是，所以 glib 有 GModule 包装一下。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: s/实践/时间/
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦。Dijkstra 是什麽來著？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  还在啊？！
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, dijkstra是个人
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我一直都在的呀……
<microcai> OOOooo 不见了，
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哦。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 一個人有6400個頂點？你以為是3D游戲呀！
<lifeng> microcai: 给个参考，我不争了。http://sourceware.org/autobook/autobook/autobook_68.html#SEC68
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 咦？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 写了个 ST Monad 的， 1:37.53 total；State Monad 是 24.778 total
<microcai> lifeng:  ... 你没看懂么？
<microcai> lifeng: libtool is a build tool
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 果然不能小看 ghc 的优化力度，虽然我修改 Data.Array，但估计它发现这是 State 就优化掉了
<microcai> MaskRay:  ghc ??? hask** ?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, GHC會在沒有再次引用的情況下作destructive優化的我記得。
<MaskRay> microcai: 对
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我修改后显式地 put，没想到它也能发现
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呵呵
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我错了，不一定被优化掉
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我好像也記錯了，那個和destructive優化沒有關系，我再看下……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我还是不清楚 ST State 到底怎么用的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 慢慢來……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ST s (STUArray s Int Int) 的 s 是什么东西？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……你讓我說什麽好，我還沒有看到哪……
<hymnusalae> s/哪/那
<alvin_rxg> microcai: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/issues/detail?id=5 这个真恶心……
<microcai> alvin_rxg: why ?
<caleb-> http://ekd123.is-programmer.com/posts/24533.html # GKiu 有人用不？ qq client
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 碰到个错误，失败了，它丫没个 retry 上限，一直在那重复
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... ...
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  那怎么办？
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 你去修复一下
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 代码挺长的……
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... ... 你用的也是 gentoo ?
<alvin_rxg> microcai: archlinux
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... ...
<alvin_rxg> microcai: im.c line 1041 -> line 1090
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ??
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 问题代码的位置
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 你修复，我不修复，我C只有个基础
<hlinuxer> 谁能告诉我我的播放器里歌手的名字为什么会有乱码
<hlinuxer> txt文档也是乱码
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  .. ...
<hlinuxer> 新手，勿见笑
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 无从下手啊
<sheshark> hlinuxer: 百度一下试试
<alvin_rxg> microcai: xD
<caleb-> hlinuxer: windows 默认用 gb 编码, ubuntu 默认用 utf8
<microcai> sheshark:  百度和谐啦
<microcai> sheshark: 一个月上不了百度了
<sheshark> microcai: 我英语不行，只能百度
<microcai> sheshark: google 不能 go 汉语？
<microcai> sheshark: 你被哪个SB洗脑了？
<sheshark> microcai: 百度方便些
<microcai> sheshark: 你被哪个SB洗脑了？
<caleb-> sheshark: 汉语也是 google 方便些
<hlinuxer> 百度搜索出来全广告
<ofan> 只用百度搜mp3的路过...
 * caleb- 只用百度贴吧的路过
<caleb-> ...
<sheshark> 我比较喜欢用百度知道
<sheshark> 还有百度说吧
<alvin_rxg> baidu 贴把 怎么用 空格键 或者 pageup/down 键翻页？
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 油猴？
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 没
<caleb-> 我是用 FastForward for Chrome
<alvin_rxg> 几乎所有的页面，我都可以按空格键往下翻，丫百度竟然把焦点放在那个输入框里
 * roylez_ 只用百度冲手机卡的路过
<myke2> microcai: spoj 4110
<edison0354> roylez_: 百毒能充手机卡？
<myke2> MaskRay: spoj 4110
<myke2> microcai: sorry, 发错
<roylez_> edison0354: http://yx.youa.baidu.com/sj/zc/
<myke2> MaskRay: 你做过么?
<edison0354> roylez_: 不便宜啊，只用移动官方充值，充200，送100
<myke2> microcai: 就是代替Ditch的
<roylez_> edison0354: 你哪里的？
<edison0354> roylez_: 帝都
<roylez_> edison0354: o...
<sheshark> 广州叫什么都？花都？
<roylez_> edison0354: 魔都这边跟什么手机支付搞一块去了，爷不陪他
<edison0354> sheshark: 妖都
<sheshark> 哈哈
<edison0354> roylez_: 话说我一直想问，那两个roylez，带_的和不带_的有啥区别？
<caleb-> 带把的和不带把的
<roylez_> edison0354: 带_的在家，不带的那个，24小时在公司
<lifeng> edison0354: 用户名重复吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 这是什么？
<edison0354> roylez_: 哦
<myke2> MaskRay: 你前些天不是要测试maxflow?
<myke2> MaskRay: 扔那里去
<myke2> MaskRay: FASTFLOW
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/02/24/70-million-2.html
<MaskRay> myke2: 我不想测试，谢谢提供此题
<microcai> myke2: ?
<hlinuxer> chatzilla最多支持几个频道？
<myke2> microcai: sry
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ghc 怎么调试？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你問的好奇怪。
<lee0w> me ...
<roylez_> MaskRay: punch yourself in the face and all your doubts will fade
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 比如察看一个函数的输出
<MaskRay> roylez_: 喵？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, unsafePerformIO :: IO a -> a
<huangg> 我们都以为是在彼此的轨道独自生活，然而偶然的相遇却让生命更加美丽。
<roylez_> MaskRay: 你不是问ghc的吗，我给你指了明路了...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ST STRef 实现 imperative programming 是极为痛苦的。。。
<lifeng> roylez_: 这句不如女人香里的台词
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你完全可以用 seq (unsafePerformIO x) (f x) 之類的來返回函數值。
<MaskRay> roylez_: 不明白
<roylez_> lifeng: 显然不如，女人香的台词可以卖钱，roylez 说的话不值钱..
<hymnusalae> 破面主席謙虛了……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这些 rwh 里有吗？
<lifeng> roylez_: Slade对一只老猫说when in doubt, fxxx!
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, RWH有更細的內容。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, unsafePerformIO . print x 是我和 reiv 都用的方法。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 主要是簡單。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 至于設置斷點的話，我會斷，不會再連上……用 error
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我只是不大愿意把 rwh 从头看起。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那就跳過你會的部分。
<lee0w> gdb和ghc有什么不同？？
<lee0w> ／say jyfl987 hi...
<lee0w> jyfl987 hi
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ghci debugger 似乎仍在开发中，portage 里找不到
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 對。
<jyfl987> lee0w: 干嘛？
<lee0w> jyfl987 打个招呼了
<austinfrequencyc> 有人啊？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 如何获取？
<austinfrequencyc> 怎么注册呢？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那個我不知道。Debugger的情況我也只是從 RWH 中的話中看到的。
<hymnusalae> austinfrequencyc, 你要注冊 IRC 帳號嗎？
<hymnusalae> austinfrequencyc, /msg NickServ identify 密碼 email
<austinfrequencyc> 是啊
<hymnusalae> austinfrequencyc, 不要密我！！！！
<hymnusalae> austinfrequencyc, 就是把我給你的那個命令打上去，打密碼和email輸入一下就好了。
<hymnusalae> austinfrequencyc, 還有，我說的是中文……
<austinfrequencyc> 不是mi你，我用qq习惯了
<austinfrequencyc> 我按了ctrl+enter
<hymnusalae> austinfrequencyc, IRC裏不是那麽即時，因為大家都不是像一對一聊天那樣的專一。所以有些耐心。
<myke2> MaskRay: 也就是说如果对匹配做Dinic, 是sqrt(n) * m?
<austinfrequencyc> 哪里呢?
<austinfrequencyc> 首选项里没有啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 我认为这时 dinic 变成 hopcroft-karp
<hymnusalae> austinfrequencyc, 就直接這樣打。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我tle了，可能dinic还是有问题
 * microcai kao , 一年一年租划算，还是 70年整租划算？
<myke2> microcai: fastmatch
<austinfrequencyc> 好像不用注册？
<myke2> MaskRay: FASTMATCH
 * microcai kao , 一年一年租划算，还是 70年整租划算？  70 年整租的押金太高，付不起。只能整租40年的小商住两用房 ...... 
<myke2> microcai: 抱歉，我老是发错人
<microcai> myke2: 你小子，我已经快结婚了，别暗恋我了。
<myke2> microcai: 无非是m写的时候，补全的时候没注意，有必要吗?
<austinfrequencyc> 怎么升级gnome？
<microcai> myke2:  ??? 真的？？？
<microcai> myke2:   表白被拒开始耍赖
 * microcai  以上纯属斗嘴。
<austinfrequencyc> 大虾们现个身啊
<microcai> myke2: m 打头的还真不少啊
<kenifanying> 很奇怪，开着虚拟机，在虚拟机里的XP上可以上mail.google.com在外面用firefox或者是chromium死活登录不上去……
<kenifanying> 建议？
<microcai> kenifanying:  ...  DNS 设置一样？
<kenifanying> VirtualBox里面用的是NAT方式
<kenifanying> 我XP安装好后默认没改过……
<edison0354> happyaron: 鉴于 btrfs fcsk tool 即将完工，于是 RH 方面负责 btrfs 开发的 Josef Bacik 宣布Btrfs 将成为 Fedora 16 中的默认文件系统，并且其内置的卷管理将取代当下的 LVM 卷管理
<void1> btrfs真的能代替lvm吗
<microcai> void1: no !
<microcai> kenifanying: 清空  firefox 历史
<microcai> kenifanying: 我也发生过，清空就解决了
<kenifanying> 我试试……
<edison0354> void1: cfy已经用它替代了
<kenifanying> 清空还是不行
<kenifanying> chromium也不行，是https的缘故吗？
<ppdog> hi, all, I'd like to know how to input chinese with fcitx
<ppdog> my locale en_US.UYF-8
<ppdog> s/UYF/UTF/
<microcai> kenifanying: 是 google 缓存的 js 脚本的问题
<microcai> kenifanying: 清空缓存问题就解决了
<kenifanying> 怎么清空呢？
<myke2> MaskRay: 点数100000, 边数150000, 求最大匹配
<myke2> MaskRay: 3s
<kenifanying> microcai,debian 下怎样清空缓存呢？
<MaskRay> myke2: hopcroft-karp
<microcai> kenifanying:  ...
<microcai> kenifanying: 你问别人吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知如何实现, 用Dinic就T了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這些問問題的怎麽這麽沒有耐心呢……
<microcai> jyfl987 北京听说不允许外地人整租70年房子了？
<kenifanying> 各位高手，帮帮忙，怎么清空DNS缓存？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 比如上线问问题，过了几分钟没人回答就下线了
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了，你是否见过，关于单位容量网络流的Dinic的复杂度分析
<hzhou18> 怎么注册啊？
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<hymnusalae> hzhou18, IRC 小冊嗎？
<hymnusalae> s/小冊/注冊。
<lifeng> 打五笔的
<hymnusalae> hzhou18, 在外面說。
<hymnusalae> hzhou18, /msg NickServ identify 密碼 email
<hzhou18> thanks
<kenifanying> microcai,我刚问了下，他们说linux没有dns缓存，怎么回事？
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... 是网页的历史记录 ....
<myke2> MaskRay: 前两天我网速忽然变成100kb/s左右了, 今天又恢复正常了》
<kenifanying> microcai，我再试试……
<MaskRay> myke2: 100kb/s 是变快/慢了？
<microcai> myke2:  我的 VPS 被 QoS 垫底了。 往回拉东西只有  10k~100k. 可是如果我切到  53 端口，就可以  1.11MB/s 了
<hzhou18> Quit: leaving
<hzhou18> 那是啥？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我記得1.1MB和1.1Mb是不一樣的……你確定是 1.1MBps嗎？
<hymnusalae> hzhou18, 說明他是手動下的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你上了？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 刚刚搬家，这里网速是 10Mb aka 1.11MB
<hzhou18> 哦
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這麽爽！！！！
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你家在哪？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<microcai> hymnusalae: 租的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 密你了。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 这里 70年整租的要 1000w
<lifeng> hymnusalae: 说话不像杭州的
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……你要租70年嗎？
<happyaron> edison0354: 我看了，感觉btrfsck就是不靠谱
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 你覺得我是杭州的？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  不要。我呆在中国的时间不多了。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 今年也要走？
<lifeng> hymnusalae: 说的是microcai
<microcai> hymnusalae: mop
<microcai> hymnusalae: no
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 你對我說什麽……
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我还得过几年
<hymnusalae> microcai, 今年我記得這裏有幾個人是出國的。lavanda 好像是吧還是我記錯了，想不起來了。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 嫉妒ing
<hymnusalae> microcai, 嫉妒什麽？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 嫉妒他们能出国啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, 圍城……
 * void1 羡慕大家都好年轻
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 姐控也出国了？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我不記得了。
<hymnusalae> void1, 去羡慕 happyaron 吧，人家可能是最年經了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不是最年轻的，还有初中生的
<void1> 有初中生的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 天呀……
<void1> 很正常
<hymnusalae> void1, 哪一位？
<void1> 名字不记得
<kenifanying> microcai,还是不行，现在觉得是https的问题，什么会影响iceweasel(firefox),或者chromium的https链接？
<alvin_rxg> 初中生？ MeaCulpa？
<cfy> myke2:
<myke2> MaskRay: 快了一倍
<cfy> myke2: 不表示一下?
<myke2> cfy: ?
<cfy> myke2: 谈谁年轻
<myke2> cfy: 喊
<myke2> cfy: 汗
<myke2> cfy: 不是……
<cfy> myke2: 厄....我记错了么....
<lifeng> 本科生、研究生是不是主流？
<cfy> Kandu: 看了 信号与系统 发现 复变函数很重要...
 * Yuking 啥都不是~~~
<myke2> cfy: 复变和离散有什么关系？
<cfy> myke2: 不知道.没看过离散数学
<cfy> myke2: 但是今天看到 信号与系统的一个公式的时候.发现证明看不懂....感觉是复变的东西
 * Yuking 羡慕你们所有人……
<cfy> Yuking: 我头痛死了.....
<lifeng> cfy: 看不懂时来找我
<cfy> lifeng: 信号与系统?
<Yuking> cfy: ？
<cfy> lifeng: 你也是电工专业的?
<lifeng> cfy: 复变
<cfy> Yuking: 好难...
<cfy> lifeng: 哦...好的.
<Yuking> cfy: 哦，我更不懂
<edison0354> cfy: 拉普拉斯变换？
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.差不多了感觉.就是这种东西.不过.感觉又不是
<lifeng> cfy: 我专业是最接近基础数学的理论物理
<cfy> lifeng: 哦...
 * edison0354 苹果在线商店启动更新 Macbook Pro即将发布
<edison0354> lifeng: 好恐怖的专业……
<OpenSuSe> 奇怪，我今天写一个python脚本，居然提示缩进错误！！！而缩进我已经检查五十次以上了。。。
<kasion> 理论物理
<OpenSuSe> 有人能帮我看下吗？
<cfy> edison0354: 也许只是微积分....不过.我没看懂...
<edison0354> cfy: 拉普拉斯变换就是积分啊
<edison0354> cfy: 不过是一个巨恶心的积分而已……
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯.不过没有具体函数啊.也能拉普拉斯变换的?
<cfy> edison0354: 还在抽象了.
<kasion> 变换应该是函数的函数 是一种泛函
<microcai> kenifanying:  我知道了
<microcai> kenifanying: 是 tcp_timestamp
<edison0354> cfy: 能写出来公式……然后就不行了……
<microcai> kenifanying: echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_timestamps
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.你什么专业的?
<microcai> kenifanying: 用 root 执行这个
<edison0354> cfy: 飞行器环境与生命保障工程
<kenifanying> microcai,好，我再试试……
<cfy> edison0354: 哦...
<microcai> OpenSuSe:  python 这种恶心的东西扔了算了
<edison0354> cfy: 我知道你看不懂这专业名……
<edison0354> cfy: 因为我也看不懂……
<cfy> edison0354: 唉,我还要准备考试...重拾线性代数.
<cfy> edison0354: 烦啊...
<edison0354> cfy: 一样，考研要考……
<cfy> edison0354: 我这 电工.你能看懂么...
<edison0354> cfy: 模电和数电学过点
<edison0354> cfy: 电工全称是？
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.那我努力学习下...还有电路分析.考试的范围比以前教的要广,我还要继续学
<kasion> 电子工程 EE
<cfy> edison0354: 电子信息工程
<edison0354> cfy: 这是专业名把……
<happyaron> cfy: 电工。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 是专业名啊...
<edison0354> cfy: 电分我们不学，据说很恶心……
<cfy> happyaron: 学校就是这么简称的...我们一般喜欢简称 电子..
<happyaron> en...
<lifeng> kasion: 拉氏变换是函数间的映射，泛函是函数到数域的映射，不一样的
<kasion> 哦
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你說電工我還真當電工了，話說我們學校還有課去搞過那個什麽二極管什麽的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...哈哈.我就是要这个效果....
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 模电啊
<cfy> edison0354: 模电你们学的?
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 學，什麽放大器什麽的。最後考試悲劇的要死。
<OpenSuSe> microcai, python怎么恶习了？
<OpenSuSe> microcai, 那什么不恶习呀？
<microcai> OpenSuSe:   python2 和 python3 的战争还在继续 .......
<OpenSuSe> microcai, 这有什么，用2.X贝。2015以后我才考虑升级。
<happyaron> cfy: 明天给我修修灯开关
 * happyaron XD
<cfy> happyaron: .不会...
<hymnusalae> OpenSuSe, 2015年不存在。
<kenifanying> microcai,终于解决了，太谢谢你了
<OpenSuSe> hymnusalae,  啊哈？
<hymnusalae> OpenSuSe, 這是常識好吧。
<kenifanying> microcai,太谢谢你了
<microcai> kenifanying:  应该是电信的路由器不能正确传递 tcp_timestamp
<hymnusalae> OpenSuSe, 2012年世界滅亡……
<microcai> hymnusalae: 哪里看到的？
<kenifanying> microcai,但是在XP下用同一网络怎么就行了？
<microcai> XP 不使用 tcp_timestamp
<microcai> kenifanying:  XP 不使用 tcp_timestamp
<microcai> kenifanying: 刚才那个就是在 Linux 下禁用 tcp_timestamp
<OpenSuSe> hymnusalae, 我的世界永生～～
<OpenSuSe> lol
<alvin_rxg> http://www.lgdb.org/game/crossfire
<^k^> ⇪ title: Crossfire | Linux game database
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... ..
<myke2> 讨论高深的数学干嘛?
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ATI 就算了吧
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 這也抄襲CF？
<microcai> alvin_rxg: ATI go die
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  .. 好吧， ATI 还真的就死了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<kenifanying> microcai,那个tcp_timestamp有什么用，启用的话是不是就把0改为1？另外好奇地想问下你是怎么发现是这个问题的？
<microcai>  alvin_rxg 卖身 AMD. 还是 A 卡啊！
<lifeng> OpenSuSe: "千禧年地球并没有毁灭"
<OpenSuSe> lifeng, ~~
<OpenSuSe> 谁能告诉我，怎么缩进出问题了
<OpenSuSe> 有人帮我看下吗？
<OpenSuSe> -_-
<microcai> kenifanying: 我是用 wireshark 抓包发现的。 没错1 就启用。 我发现连不上 google , 但是抓包发现 google 确实回我 syn 包了。所以就试了很多方法，结果禁用 tcp_timestamp 就解决了
<lifeng> OpenSuSe: 发给我
<OpenSuSe> lifeng, 你jabber 多少？
<kenifanying> microcai,再次谢谢……
<kenifanying> 学习了……
<microcai> kenifanying: 你是第二个和我同样问题的 。。。。。
<OpenSuSe> microcai, 在研究什么？抓包?抓什么包？
<microcai> OpenSuSe:  ... ....
<OpenSuSe> microcai, 我在～
<OpenSuSe> hi
<^k^> OpenSuSe, 好  ㍮ 
<kenifanying> 也就刚刚这个学期出这个问题的，上个学期好好的……
<OpenSuSe> ^k^, 滚开。。
<kenifanying> microcai,那我今天运气很好了……
<microcai> kenifanying:  .. 是运气差吧，居然碰上了
<kenifanying> microcai,:-) 对了，能解决这个问题至少要哪方面的知识？我是连找谷歌都不知道用什么词搜索……
<myke2> OpenSuSe: ^k^是bot
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... 我不知道啊。
<OpenSuSe> myke2, 知道才这样的～～
<microcai> kenifanying: 你有纳米盘么？ 改天我把我脑子里的 几个EB的数据拷给你。
<kenifanying> microcai,当初你碰到这个问题是怎么解决的呢？什么是纳米盘？
<myke2> kenifanying: 国内的网络硬盘
<kenifanying> EB什么单位？
<myke2> kenifanying: 1024TB
<iGoogle> happyaron: nnnd lp的密码恢复系统坏了？根本没发邮件。
<kenifanying> 我可以去申请过，目前没有……
<kenifanying> 诶，那么大
<kenifanying> 哪里可以弄这么大的网络硬盘？
<NoIE> kenifanying: 你现在用的是什么操作系统？
<kenifanying> debian squeeze
<kenifanying> 再问个win下的问题，手机的内存卡用读卡器链接上电脑后被写保护了，该怎么解决？
<kenifanying> 连格式化都无法完成……
<kenifanying> 然后试着再手机里格式化，也解决不了……
<adam8157> 有人要买算法导论和精通正则表达式么?
<microcai> myke2:  kenifanying 什么啊，是未来的硬盘，能存下大脑里的信息
<RavenChan> microcai, impossible
<microcai> myke2:  kenifanying 1EB = 1024PB， 1PB=1024TB
 * RavenChan 啊啊mpd bug真多..
<microcai> RavenChan: what ?
<kenifanying> microcai,诶，这些不常用单位真不记得，这么大……
<microcai> RavenChan:  mpd bug 真多？ 猫扑的 bug 真多？ mpd = 猫扑的 ??
<RavenChan> microcai, .....
<myke2> microcai: 是吗，我记得M$以前没有PB这
<RavenChan> microcai, mpd啊，那是多重人格障碍
<microcai> kenifanying: 曾经 GB 是个很大很大的单位 ....
<kenifanying> microcai,也是……
<lifeng> 曾经我的硬盘只有160M
<adam8157> RavenChan: mpd挺好的啊, 怎么了?
<microcai> lifeng: 现在 CPU 的 cache 都有  160M 了
<RavenChan> adam8157, 崩溃好多次了
<adam8157> RavenChan: 用了两年多, mpd还没崩溃过...
<RavenChan> adam8157, 你技术不好 =_,
<kenifanying> microcai,希望EB时代早点到来……
<RavenChan> adam8157, 我都调试mpd好多次了
<adam8157> RavenChan: - -!
 * edison0354 话说MBP更新了
<RavenChan> adam8157, 今天给mpd报了第一个bug。。。
<RavenChan> adam8157, 今天给mpd报了我的第一个bug。。。
<lifeng> microcai: 哪有这么大的
<adam8157> RavenChan: 你参与开发了? 普通用没问题吧?
<RavenChan> adam8157, 没有啊
<RavenChan> adam8157, 我就是普通用的时候出问题
<adam8157> RavenChan: 神码问题? 说来听听
<RavenChan> adam8157, 我是用jack做音频输出的，然后播放特定一首歌的时候崩溃
<adam8157> RavenChan: o, jack没用过 呵呵
<RavenChan> adam8157, 还有一个是播放cue崩溃，我放着没管，大概是libcue的问题
<RavenChan> adam8157, 还有一些小问题忘了= =
<myke2> microcai: 还是量子计算机比较现实
<lifeng> myke2: 计算速度赶上算盘还需要一些年头
<myke2> lifeng: 理论上的问题
<myke2> lifeng: 比如 图灵机上的NPC到量子
<lifeng> myke2: 两年多前的一天我升级了自己的pgp密钥
<lifeng> myke2: 第二天看到量子计算机有重大进展
<lifeng> myke2: 说是进行了至今为止最大的质因数分解
<lifeng> myke2: 我想这密钥是白升级了
<RavenChan> lifeng, = =
<lifeng> myke2: 仔细一看，分解了量子计算机历史上最大的15=3*5的分解
<RavenChan> lifeng, 谁会为了你的密钥去动用量子计算机
<lifeng> RavenChan: 曾经我隔壁和楼下实验室的那些家伙都是做量子计算机的。。。
<RavenChan> lifeng, =_,
<caleb-> 社交工程比较给力
<myke2> lifeng: 万一他的分解是O(lgn)的，只是常数比较大，常数可以随着科技的进步像摩尔定律那样增长
<RavenChan> myke2, 我想大概是需要O(n)的空间(n是大数的位数)
<RavenChan> myke2, 分解是瞬间的
<lifeng> myke2: 不是，虽然量子计算机的那群家伙说有什么进展时，绝大部分是吹牛骗经费，量子计算做质数分解理论上是不错的
<caleb-> 泡菜最近说成功实现量子屏幕
<RavenChan> lifeng, 额，我说的有没有错喵？
 * caleb- 不相信泡菜
<lifeng> RavenChan: 啥？为了我的密钥去动用量子计算机，现在是不可能的，即使可能也是徒劳的
<RavenChan> <RavenChan> myke2, 我想大概是需要O(n)的空间(n是大数的位数)
<RavenChan> <RavenChan> myke2, 分解是瞬间的
<RavenChan> lifeng, 我是说这两句话= =
<Warm_HUG> 早晚有那么一天，人类为了得到一个pi值而开动了终极计算机，这也耗尽了人类所有的能源
<lifeng> RavenChan: 空间是线性的
<RavenChan> Warm_HUG, 哟，结果是42
<RavenChan> lifeng, ？
<lifeng> RavenChan: 时间复杂度是O(b^3), b是大数的位数
<RavenChan> lifeng, 为什么是b^3...?
<lifeng> RavenChan: 空间复杂度对位数是线性的
<RavenChan> lifeng, 为什么时间是b^3
<myke2> lifeng: 比如3-SAT这类问题
<lifeng> RavenChan: 具体我不了解，你可以查查Shor's algorithm
<Warm_HUG> 在分析测度多维空间？
<RavenChan> myke2, 3-SAT的话空间是O(变量数)
<myke2> RavenChan: time
<caleb-> 工业上用到的 pi 没几位数啊
<myke2> Warm_HUG: pi是不可能得到的
<RavenChan> myke2, 不知道= =
<Warm_HUG> myke2: 人类是不可能得到的
<caleb-> 这年头算 pi 都是用便宜 desktop
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 現在還有人在算pi？
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 去年两度破纪录，都是用便宜的 desktop 算的
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 天呀……對了，那個數學上有嚴格証明是無理數嗎？
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 有，是无理数
<Yuking> 还有个问题，大家怎么知道他们算的对不对呢？
<caleb-> Yuking: 有公式验证的
<MeaCulpa> .
<caleb-> 有个算法是可以锁定计算某一位数的 pi
<Yuking> 他们就不怕来点舍入误差？
<caleb-> 随便挑一些位数用那算法验证
<caleb-> 那个算法可计算任意位数的 pi, 只是慢
<Yuking> 那应该是越往后算越慢吧？
<redmorning> 打算用PERL写一个FLASH游戏的小外挂，从何处入手？
<Yuking> 那怎么能保证这个过程没有舍入误差呢？
<microcai> redmorning:  ... ...
<microcai> Yuking:  参考理工前任校长
<microcai> Yuking: 贪污说成误差
<caleb-> Yuking: 都有 paper 发表的，可以去看看
<caleb-> 挺有趣的 paper
<caleb-> http://bellard.org/pi/pi2700e9/announce.html # 2009 最後一天由 qemu author 發表的
<caleb-> 後來 2010 年中又被人破紀錄了
<caleb-> Core i7 CPU at 2.93 GHz <- 比我的桌机还慢
<Yuking> caleb-: 你的啥JJ？
<caleb-> 我的是 3GHz
<Yuking> 破这个记录有好处没？要不我也来参与下？嘿嘿？
<caleb-> 要跑好几个月
<microcai> caleb-:   800Mhz 的 4核 CPU 比  超频到 4G 的赛扬还快
<microcai> Yuking:  他 闲的蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> 3.1415926535879323846264338327950085
<MeaCulpa> s/50085/50288
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你这个值是错误的
<microcai> MeaCulpa: pi 我都背下来了
<microcai> 3.1415926535897932384626
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不会吧，这个也是我背的
<Yuking> MeaCulpa: 的确不对
<MeaCulpa> en, 我有20年没背了
<Yuking> microcai: 我也只会背这么多
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 最后5位是错的
 * MeaCulpa 有短期记忆紊乱症，背pi是当年的治疗手段
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 最后4位是错的
<microcai> :)
 * microcai 我就只会背到 3.14159265358979323846265 
 * MeaCulpa 脑子里充满了儿时的长期记忆，短期的却记不住
 * MeaCulpa 每次考试抱佛脚都铩羽而归
<Yuking> microcai: 大概是这样背的吧？ 3.14159  26535  897  932  324  626
<Yuking> 324 = 384
<microcai> Yuking:  我是这样背的  3.1415926 5358979 3238 4626
<MeaCulpa> 秋天到了，天气凉了，一群大雁往南飞，一会儿排成个人字，一会儿排成个一字 -- 为什么我会记得这个，这是哪里的
<sikao_lfs> 3.1415926535897934626
<sikao_lfs> 我怎么记得是这样的。感觉哈，没查资料，也没放狗搜
<Yuking> microcai:  我是“山巅一寺一壶酒”这样背的
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... .. 那是大雁南飞那篇课文的吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 小学的？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: yep
 * MeaCulpa 高中开始就没背出过任何英语或者语文课文
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，大家虽然地方不同。但是被老师教的记忆方法相同，连位数都相同。
<Yuking> 睡觉喽~~88各位
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  。。。 我是班级里唯一能背 pi 的人
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 老师从来没要求啊
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 那是因为小学那个时候有闲功夫背  pi, 而大家通过各种渠道只能获得那么多位数的 pi
<sikao_lfs> microcai:  我虽然现在记不得了，但是当时教我的老师就是采用谐音教的背法，全班当时都背会了这个位数！
 * microcai 睡觉了，88
<MeaCulpa> bb
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 还在吗？
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: yes
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 这么晚了……
<happyaron> 3.1415926，保证对的就能记住这么多。
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 我这里还是午饭前
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你小心公式都记不得了……
<redmorning> 从小学5年级开始记的，能记20位，因为字典上就这么多位
<redmorning> 汉语字典
<redmorning> 后来在某本练习册上又找到一个22位的，于是到现在我能背22位
<redmorning> 以前有那份闲心
<hymnusalae> redmorning, 字典上居然有这个。
<hymnusalae> redmorning, 新华字典吗？
<redmorning> hymnusalae: 忘了，好像不是新华字典
<MeaCulpa> 我现在发现三角函数题目我就没法做了，没公式
<redmorning> hymnusalae: 记得是“圆”字，下面有个“圆周率”的词条，然后列了20位出来
<hymnusalae> redmorning, 肯定是这样。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 呃……多少年了你。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 话说我记性好像还成，和差化积积化和差好像还都记得。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你要考试的记得多少？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 3.14
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 没有说圆周率！！！
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 说三角函数在……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 非亚轴题靠到二次的啊。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 二次的……还非压轴……
<happyaron> 压轴题可以到高次，但是肯定能转化。。。
<happyaron> 很简单啦，和角差角任意角万能公式，然后各种推倒
<happyaron> 没有啥高档玩意儿。
<MeaCulpa> 天书...
<happyaron> ？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 万能公式是什么来着，我对不上号了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 都化成tan的那个
<iol> 好耳熟的字眼
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦……好像有些印象。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 半角公式推导，想起来了。
<happyaron> http://baike.baidu.com/view/736.html
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 嗯。
<happyaron> :)
<MeaCulpa> wow 你们牛的
<happyaron> 这哪有牛啊。
<MeaCulpa> 我已经忘了，依稀记得写
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 现在好好高考的都是苦命的娃
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你不高考？
<MeaCulpa> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_593917460100p6y8.html
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我当年也好好考的
<MeaCulpa> 不过也是，现在有权的都保送了，有钱的都出国了
<MeaCulpa> 留下的苦娃子，考试
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我应该也是苦命的娃，有没有啥也得靠
<happyaron> 考
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 是，还有我这样的二有保送给放弃了的……
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<happyaron> hymnusalae: ...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 也还好，考到这学校除了对出国没有好处外其它都能接受。
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 我们当年，凡事高考会拖后腿的都会被建议保送，我也拒绝过，事实证明保送的学校更好
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> 大学出国有点晚，读到大二出去
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 我高二高考590，高三580……
<MeaCulpa> 我语文不及格
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哈？天呀，圍觀。
<hymnusalae> 還真有不及格的……
<MeaCulpa> 话说欧洲的教育，现在已经纯粹抓rmb了
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 是呀，英國那個學費……
<MeaCulpa> 我见过很多留学欧洲的，估计看得到的老外还不如上海北京
<MeaCulpa> 基本出去还是一个华人圈子
<MeaCulpa> 班级就是一个国际班
<MeaCulpa> 英国...我以前单位领导有不少是英国留学的，不知Cheddar为何物...
<MeaCulpa> 英国比较夸张了，2，3年就能混出个master
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 本來就是。
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得还是美国好一些，真正在办教育，也很需要融入社会，loner就是loser
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 1年就有Master
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 出去你不找圈子不行。
<MeaCulpa> 在英国和大部分欧洲可以，只进华人圈子
<MeaCulpa> 在美国不行，要被人戳pp的
<MeaCulpa> 亚裔枪击案件多，估计就是这个道理
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 關鍵是你不知道什麽時候會遇上說句“草泥馬”他就覺得你真要玩ooxx的老外。那個太無語了。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 嗯……
 * MeaCulpa 隔壁德州大学允许带枪上课了
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 真OOXX又如何，又没结婚
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 他會起訴你，說你威脅。……
<MeaCulpa> 既没结婚，又清楚的明白对方成年，带上套子基本三大risk都没了
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 嗯，我聽說了。
<nata> 我们这里大学生的多到石头掉下来都砸死几个
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<hymnusalae> nata, 哪都是一樣的。
<MeaCulpa> 三大risk啊， 已婚，未成年，HIV
<MeaCulpa> 只要规避这三个即可
<nata> 害我混不到吃
<nata> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 不过美国大学貌似喝酒李爱
<MeaCulpa> s/李爱/厉害
<hymnusalae> nata, 你要真混不到吃會在這說話？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 把我接過去吧。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 給我個F2
<nata> hymnusalae: 我半年没工作了
<nata> hehe
<hymnusalae> nata, 我也是……
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 我也只是在旅途...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 你们在找工作？
<MeaCulpa> 啥城市？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 我還沒有找，打算4月份看一切都定下來了再說。
<nata> hymnusalae: 我是马来西亚人
<hymnusalae> nata, 呃……
<hymnusalae> nata, 這個你哪國人有什麽關系……
<MeaCulpa> hmm, 这个频道的所有人都归主席
<MeaCulpa> 我和他有约在先
<nata> hymnusalae: 我让你知道这里几竞争嘛..
<hymnusalae> nata, 嗯？
<MeaCulpa> 想在哪里工作呢？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 什麽！
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 這就把人賣了？
<nata> 我要去国外卖猪仔了
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: hmm, 市场规划
<MeaCulpa> nata: 不错嘛
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 死去吧你。
<MeaCulpa> 卖猪仔
<hymnusalae> nata, 哦，和三石哥同行呀！
<nata> hymnusalae: ....汗
<hymnusalae> nata, 本來就是呀，丁磊那是養豬大戶……
<hymnusalae> nata, 人家還要出書呢……
<nata> hymnusalae: 哈哈。我只要求3餐，工钱不要！明天要post出去了
<nata> hihi
<MeaCulpa> 去做保姆，有吃有睡还有娃娃玩
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 你思想太先進了。
<nata> MeaCulpa: 给人虐待就有份...
 * MeaCulpa 曾经的理想就是找个老太结个婚，再把自己女人介绍进去做保姆，当人家面OOXX, 送她老人家一程...
<MeaCulpa> 我承认，太邪恶
<nata> 哇查！为什么。。为什么逼我..
<nata> MeaCulpa太惨无人道了呵呵
<MeaCulpa> sot of...
<MeaCulpa> s/sot/sort
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 你太強大了。
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 好静好无聊
<^k^>  06:04
<MeaCulpa> 好静好无聊
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-25
<llj> morning all
<redmorning> llj: 还没睡呢？
<llj> redmorning 都开始上班了
<llj> 现在是北京时间8：33
<redmorning> llj: (08时25分06秒) llj: 现在是北京时间8：33
<llj> redmorning:呃。。。。。电脑上时间快了。。。。。。
<llj> windows居然没法同步时间，-_-!!
<eexpress> oops
<roylez> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62557c6ejw6dee0witac1j.jpg
<roylez> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62557c6ejw6dec0jrdqh4j.jpg
<xiamx> 印章有个性
<roylez> 那是杀伤性武器
<xiamx> 新的macbookpro出了
<roylez> thunderbolt，苹果总是做一些闻所未闻的事情
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍢ 
<calebot> roylez: intel 推很久了，apple 只是改个名字
 * calebot 比较喜欢 usb 3.0
<xiamx> usb3.0的速度是多少？
<calebot> xiamx: 够快了，而且兼容 usb 2.0 / 1.1
 * calebot 才刚买了个 usb 3.0 harddisk dock
<xiamx> calebot, 你的主板已经支持3.0了？
<roylez> calebot: usb 3.0不能接显示器。thunderbolt可以显示器，电源，存储，网卡通杀
<roylez> 原来thunderbolt就是light peak阿
<chendy> 这么快
<xiamx> 不知道这技术 linux/bsd得要多久才能兼容
<chendy> 大家就聊上啦
<chendy> linux 绝对快
<chendy> usb 3.0 就很快
<calebot> roylez: 有 usb 显卡的
<roylez> calebot: ...
<roylez> calebot: usb显示器呢？
<calebot> roylez: 有显卡了，接显示器还不是小菜一碟
<roc_> 大家好这里怎么聊天很少呀
<roc_> 问大家点问题
<roc_> 有能回答的吗？
<roc_> 今天的人怎么这么少呀
<roc_> 没人说话
<jyf1987> 不少吧
<roc_> 说的话吧！
<roc_> 我想问点问题
<zulius> 一般多少人不算少？
<roc_> 大哥大姐们
<roc_> 帮一下哇
<roc_> 主要没有说话的呀
<crose> 问啊
<roc_> 和老外怎么做生意
<zulius> 你都不问，咋知道能不能回答
<roc_> 好做吗
<roc_> 我现在开始问了
<crose> 木做过的不知道……
<roc_> 我想和国外做生意不知道怎么做
<lifeng> roc_: 你进错频道了
<roc_> 主要是想知老外懂中文的多吗？
<roc_> 那是什么频道了
<zulius> 不多，也不少
<roc_> 你能给发一个吗？
<roc_> 谢谢了！
<zulius> 要做外贸最好还是要懂外语
<roc_> I的英文很是不好
<zulius> å­¦
<roc_> 现在学的了，简单的还行难的就不会了
<zulius> 继续学
<roc_> 关键不知道外国人做生意在什么地方
<crose> 找翻译啊
<roc_> 我在网上看了一下，就没看见个外国人
<roc_> 是不是外国人不上网呀
<roc_> 怎么比中国还落后呀
<roylez> 你找错问的地方了
<roc_> 那大哥大姐们给说个地方了哇
<debianer> 去#debian吧
<debianer> 很多说鸟语的，可以陪你说
<roylez> debianer: nice
<debianer> 或者去动物园的鸟语林，也可以训练鸟语
<roc_> 说中国话的最好了
<roc_> 我喜欢国语，鸟语不好学
<zulius> 我昨天开机，ubuntu没有正常启动，出现了类似于屏幕检测一样的画面，纯红，纯黑，灰度检查，这时候按什么都没反应，只能强制关机重开，有哪位仁兄遇到过这种问题？
<roc_> 要是有外国的中国人想做中国生意的就好了。大哥大姐们要是有的给介绍几个
<roc_> 我是很诚心的
<zulius> 10.04 版本，以前都好好的
<Tsai> zulius, 我也遇到了
<roc_> ＃debian
<zulius> 论坛里面也有一帖子是这问题，就是不知道是什么原因
<nata> zulius: 多数是graphic driver问题进不到login页面
<happyaron> .
<roc_> 唉又没有人理我了
<jyf1987> 雨林木风的那个pad 什么处理器？
<missing> atom
<sheshark> 平板电脑输入太麻烦了
<sheshark> 只能阅读
<RavenChan> sheshark, 要阅读还不如用kindle =_,
<sheshark> RavenChan: kindle能浏览网页吗？不能吧
<RavenChan> sheshark, 可以 =_,
<sheshark> RavenChan: 没用过，呵呵
<sheshark> 雨林木风现在不知道有收入没有
<jyf1987> 不是吧 atom 太2了吧
<happyaron> 悲剧，刚才升级sunpinyin把fcitx搞崩溃了。
<sheshark> fcitx比前几年好用多了，人还是越来越聪明
<sheshark> 有没有办法给apt-get dist-upgrade限速？
<happyaron> 没研究过
<nata> 玩ubuntu其中一个乐趣就是升级。哈
<sheshark> 不知道windows什么时候也搞象ubuntu这样的升级
<debianer> nata: 连续升级几年你就腻了，发现要用系统做事才有意思
<sheshark> ubuntu的版本之间的升级通过apt-get升级是什么命令？
<ofan> 打补丁不就是升级
<sheshark> 老版本的现在没有升级的源了
<sheshark> 我觉得要是平板电脑用上手机的键盘输入不知道会不会快点
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin，推荐啊推荐
<sheshark> happyaron: 现在的fcitx让我很满足了
<happyaron> :)
<nata> debianer: 而且gnome和kde我也越看越腻了。所以常升级看有什变化。呵
<happyaron> nata: gnome3
<nata> happyaron: 我j较期待unity :)
<happyaron> nata: 呵呵，选择多一点总是好事。
<nata> happyaron: 看来我家要装几个电脑了。呵。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/135671.htm
<zzd> ls
<sheshark> 有没有上twitter的办法？
<sheshark> 上次有人给出的办法现在不行了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我悲劇了，FreeBSD 8.2出來了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: lol
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不升级呗
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 坚持到换老板，然后直接格掉。
<ofan> hymnusalae: bsd直接升不就是
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……
<hymnusalae> ofan, 問題我現在懶的不行了不行了不行了。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 加上今天被小圓臉最新一集治愈的非常非常的不行。
<Router2> sheshark: 据说目前API都可用了
<ofan> hymnusalae: 虚了？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 玄了……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 哇... 有幻觉了？
<sheshark> Router2: 怎么上呢？
<sheshark> Router2: 我是编程白痴
<hymnusalae> ofan, 不，是不敢有幻覺了。
<Router2> sheshark: 自己搭API
<sheshark> Router2: 不会啊
<ofan> Router2: 哪里的api
<ofan> gtap不好用
<Router2> sheshark: : 敏感词目前好像也可用了
<ofan> 那个需要有独立空间吧
<sheshark> twitter现在是不是没有新浪微博发帖多？
<Router2> ofan: 那好像是之前那几天吧
<nata> hymnusalae: 你用过pc-bsd吗？
<hymnusalae> nata, 沒有。
<Router2> sheshark: 国内会被维护，时不时某些字或词还发不了
<ofan> sheshark: twitter用户过2亿了好
<Router2> ofan: 国内用户twitter上相对不会快速增加
<ofan> 都上不去 当然不会增加
<ofan> 能坚持每天发推的 基本都是有自己vps挂着vpn上的
<Router2> ofan: 今天上午由一个34E和36C引起了CUP话题讨论N多啊
<Router2> ofan: 我用的免费VPN上的
<sheshark> ofan: qq在线1亿多，如果每天登录一次腾讯微博，也差不多了
<ofan> Router2: 免费的不爽
<ofan> sheshark: 不是一个层次的
<sheshark> ofan: 只是说文化素质可能不如twitter
<Router2> ofan: 还可以吧，至少没限太多，我主要以挂推为主
<hymnusalae> happyaron, http://games.solidot.org/games/11/02/24/144230.shtml 你昨天給的是這個東西嗎？
<ofan> sheshark: 新浪,腾讯纯是娱乐
<sheshark> ofan: 上次我看到腾讯微博“上班第一天”一个话题一天就有6000多万的帖子
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 正下IS，华盟的玛莉还没出来
<ofan> sheshark: twitter的信息量比sina多
<happyaron> hymnusalae: +1
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 果然……你手夠快。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我没有solidot帐号
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……我也沒有。
<happyaron> :)
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 肉番不看……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 有那時間我還是看我的Durarara 25集吧……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 4月新番新房当劳模了，监督3部动画，还客串了另一部
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯，只要虛淵不上就好。他太恐怖了，今天又被治愈一把……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 过几个月应该就该上fate/zero了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我要怒了，打开公司自己的网页都会connection reset
<happyaron> roylez: lol
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 公司内部也gfw了?
<edison0354> roylez: 你强……
<happyaron> palomino|working: iGfw, internal Game for windows, lol
<palomino|working> lol
<roylez> 公司的it点子太低。wireless roaming不能用也就罢了，三天两头的sametime断线我也忍了，怎么自己的主页都要reset？？？？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 密你了？
<hymnusalae> roylez, 你這太悲劇了。
<fengarenas>  问下大家ubuntu 看在线视频 新浪的，有些怎么会很卡的。 是不是flash player的问题，如何解决？
<sheshark> fengarenas: 显卡驱动？
<fengarenas> 应该不是把
<fengarenas> 可以开启3d效果
<fengarenas> 老郁闷了，这个问题
<NoIE> fengarenas: 你用的是什么显卡？
<fengarenas> 集成的。
 * edison0354  十年生死两茫茫,喜羊羊,灰太狼,舒克贝塔,蓝猫话凄凉,纵使相逢应不识,圣斗士,美猴王
<fengarenas> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/sports/k/v/2011-02-24/130561265731.html   这个视频卡。。你们可以试试看卡不卡。
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<fengarenas> 画面一顿一顿的。
<NoIE> fengarenas: 我妈妈的电脑用的也是集成显卡，注意看视频的时候要屏蔽掉其它的flash广告，Linux显示flash的效率非常低。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那什麽東西……
<fengarenas> 怎么屏蔽？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 我這用 Konqueror 都後悔了。KHTML有些東西打不開，Webkit不能屏蔽Flash。
<NoIE> fengarenas: 你用的是什么浏览器？
<fengarenas> 默认的firefox
<fengarenas> 用chrome 也卡。
<roylez> hymnusalae: 用美国的服务器的ssh作代理，终于清净了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 江城子的填词以后的东西……
<ofan> NoIE: 是 flash在linux上很差劲
<NoIE> ofan: 我错了。。。
<fengarenas> ....那怎么办。。。。
<happyaron> ofan: 10.2感觉还好
<NoIE> fengarenas: 使用adblock。
<hymnusalae> roylez, 呃，公司裏都要SSH了嗎？
<fengarenas>  每天想看看NBA视频都不行。
<happyaron> ofan: 比10.1略有提高
<fengarenas> 我用的是最新的10.2
<ofan> happyaron: 貌似是..
<lainme> 64位flash10.0还行
<ofan> 希望flash早日下台..
<fengarenas> oh ,   解决当下问题才是关键
<ofan> 支持..html5
<lainme> 但是现在我这里html5的资源占用比flash还恐怖
<ofan> 那个主要是js的
<ofan> 现在浏览器一般都用gpu加速显示html5吧
<roylez> hymnusalae: 时势如此，人不毒点不能上网了
<hymnusalae> roylez, 哎，悲劇呀。
<ofan> 下载maemo中..
 * edison0354 http://www.happybirthdaystevejobs.com/
<edison0354> lainme: HTML5占CPU确实很恐怖……
 * edison0354 新西兰地震，倒塌大楼中一个语言学校里面注册有32名中国留学生，在大楼中的基本上无一生还，但是有事十多个中国留学生由于旷课，早退等幸免于难。---中央电视台
<lainme> 央视也会这样播新闻...
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 哟，治愈度暴表了
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, ……我不行了。
<lifeng> edison0354: 我们民族挺有喜感的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 天呀，曠課活下來了……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 你肿么了...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 腫了？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 肿了？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 為什麽要腫？
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/135719.htm
<ofan> hymnusalae: 我怎么知道..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那你問我什麽？
<ofan> edison0354: 赞...  真想买个mac本
<edison0354> ofan: 没钱
<ofan> hymnusalae: “我不行了”
<edison0354> ofan: 本本触控板太烂了，装黑苹果也出不来3指触控的效果
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……你去看小圓就知道了。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 這次的比上次的致鬱多了&……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 不断挑战治愈度上限啊 =w=
<MeaCulpa_> 。
<NoIE> 为什么我觉得那个像大号的iPhone？
<ofan> edison0354: 无限口水中...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 酒店不错，餐厅现在还开，饮料机
 * NoIE 脑波控制，秒杀一切外设。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 现在都有人泡泳池了。。。白人是不是古代洗澡太少，难受。。。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 那個，你會腦波控制了？
<sheshark> 盗梦空间讲的就是脑波控制吧
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 快了。
<edison0354> ofan: 没办法，水果做出来的东西就是好……操作系统的那个UI，都是一直被模仿，从未被超越
<NoIE> 我现在可以做到用大脑控制手，用手控制鼠标，用鼠标控制电脑。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你就黑在那里吧，别回来了。。。你夫人就是再厉害也够不着的。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 丫我还有老小呢
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa_, 就是，你也可以打個黑工，和個老太結婚，再把老婆叫來當面 OOXX 然後繼承遺產。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa_, 就像你昨天說的那樣。
<MeaCulpa_> 喔 yeah
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你找几个黑妹妹帮你生一堆
<MeaCulpa_> Predator 觅食中
<MeaCulpa_> 黑妹妹受不了，不开灯还要叫他们张嘴
<MeaCulpa_> 我一直很好奇，这里的condom到底是不是传说中的size和我们那理不一样
<MeaCulpa_> 按理没必要啊，弹性那么好
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://cnbeta.com/articles/135717.htm
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 市场价129，易讯1288
<roylez> 坑爹到家了
<MeaCulpa_> 啥
<MeaCulpa_> 疯子才要qq
<roylez> 天朝不缺疯子
<MeaCulpa_> 美国人很喜欢嘲笑日本人嘛
<NoIE> 日本人很喜欢挖苦美国人
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: blue vista 好用么
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, edison0354, http://img.ngacn.cc/attachments/mon_201102/25/-447601_4d6728ce2e7b8.gif
<MeaCulpa_> 我觉得文本文件加版本管理加diff即可
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那白的是啥？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 其实那俩loli我也不认识……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……你居然沒有看小圓，BS你……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa_, BlueVista是什麽？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不看
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 还行吧，你哪里听说的？
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 那个新番吗？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 这个太过瘾了
<MeaCulpa_> 我们在austin推这个啊
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你有病嗎！！！！
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: o... java的还是php的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 应该是php的吧
<MeaCulpa_> 找苦力输入呢，环境比枪手城复杂多了，php
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 嗯，今天被致鬱一把，受不了了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 什么？
<hymnusalae> 我來找 csslayer 的博客看看，那個心靈一樣脆弱的同學。
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 是百合向的吗？
<MeaCulpa_> 下周lab guy走人，要乱了
<hymnusalae> NoIE, ……你見過吃人頭的百合吧……
<roylez> 呵呵
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 猎奇向的？
<MeaCulpa_> 我荣幸的发现他们记录的走线正确率25%
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 嗯……
<MeaCulpa_> 采样4个
<happyaron> 又用oss4了。
<roylez> 有些是没办法，有些是设计不合理，irc里面不要说太多
<happyaron> 最新的alsa没法声音输入。
<happyaron> edison0354:
<roylez> happyaron: 怎么你老是遇到问题
<MeaCulpa_> yah，爽，undertaker出场
<happyaron> roylez: 升级内核啦
<roylez> happyaron: o...经常升，没感觉
<happyaron> roylez: ubuntu才升级alsa到.24版本
<happyaron> roylez: 所以会出问题。。。
<MeaCulpa_> wrestling mania 季节了
<roylez> 记得用ubuntu 5.04的时候，内核26M，现在用arch了，内核34M，好在我硬盘大
<edison0354> hymnusalae: IS最新话，男主显示跟一女的共浴，然后又被另一个女的强吻……
<happyaron> hehe
<MeaCulpa_> 为啥我会喜欢看摔跤呢
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/135650.htm
<happyaron> 7.04时我才用上ubuntu，之前一直在rpm系列耍。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這種東西已經不行了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 晕，下一话是海边……又杀必死了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 孩子，你應該提升一下心理了，看虛淵玄的東西吧，或者玩沙耶之歌吧民……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 卖萌动画比有海边……上一画的玛莉也是海边
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你會升華的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不
 * edison0354  欧姆定律 V=I R ==> A V=A I R ==>色即是空
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你应该看相扑
<hymnusalae> roylez, 美國相撲？
<happyaron> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 相扑不错
<happyaron> edison0354: 很牛
<tenzu> hi
<lubcat> 请教大家个问题：如何强制转换
<lubcat> tenzu: hi~
<^k^> tenzu, 好  ㍥ 
<lubcat> ^k^: ..
<tenzu> lubcat: 多谢帮忙测试
<lubcat> everyone can be bot.
<ofan> lubcat: 转换啥？
<lubcat> 不同数据类型之间的转换
<lubcat> python.
<ofan> str() int() ...
 * edison0354 看AVATAR删减片段中
<fffind> 看A片...
<lubcat> int() 对字符串和浮点都无效。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你這還色即是空。
<sw1ftf0x> 大家好，ubuntu下eclipse怎样和tomcat集成，需要安装什么包么？
<lubcat> ofan: ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10:
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 场景只有模型，贴图还是星际1的水平……
<ofan> lubcat: int(float("1.1"))
<iGnome> 有人交过昂贵的滞纳金没。路桥年票的。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<yyd> iGnome: j
<edison0354> iGnome: 恭喜神！
<iGnome> 额。啥
<iGnome> 你中过？
<yyd> iGnome: 你交的什么昂贵滞纳金？
<iGnome> 我没交啊。拖2年了。问你们谁交过
<lubcat> ofan: 对字符串呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 想起了解霸里面的经典台词 “武力压”
<ofan> lubcat: int("12314")
<yyd> iGnome:哦
<ofan> lubcat: 字符串得是整数，想省事的话可以 a=eval("2.13131")
<ofan> lubcat: eval里的可以是任意类型
<iGnome> 千分之2的日累计复利。这不是高利贷还厉害嘛。
<lubcat> ofan: 字符串对整数 有无直接的转换方法或函数 哦。。
<ofan> lubcat: 就是int()啊
<lubcat> ofan: @@....这。在绕圈圈啊。
<ofan> lubcat: 你要什么样的
<lubcat> ofan: 其它数据类型转换为整型。int()这个不是很有效的方法。 对字符串和浮点数强制转换会有错误提示
<iGnome> 向黑暗宣战。只要是要滞纳金，就永远不交。 nnnd
<ofan> lubcat: int("12312") 没错误..  int(2.31313) 没错误..
<happyaron> iGnome: 啥东西要这么多滞纳金？
<lubcat> ofan: 字符串？
<lubcat> int("abc").
<iGnome> happyaron: 路桥年票啊
<iGnome> 都黑
<happyaron> iGnome: :)
<lubcat> ofan: int(float("1.1"))==int("1.1") ?
<iGnome> 没有法律支撑的地方规则。全国似乎还通用。
<ofan> lubcat: int("0xabc",16)
<ofan> lubcat: 你的字符串必须是一个有效的python数字表示
<lubcat> ofan: 比如说“0xabc”?
<hymnusalae> iGnome, 要滯納金就不交的意思就是申信用卡透支到死？
<ofan> lubcat: int()只能接受整数字符串
<iGnome> hymnusalae: 和信用卡何关哦。
<lubcat> ofan: 哦。。对字符串。要自行处理后才可进行数字运算的吧？
<calebot> 中国是 united states 啊
<calebot> 各省有各省的地方规则
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 拍摄场景真恐怖……没做好的片子也很恐怖……
<hymnusalae> iGnome, 信用卡也要交那個破東西……
<ofan> lubcat: 是啊
<iGnome> 丑恶现象，必须抵制
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 好吧。
<calebot> 党中央只负责外交等国家大事
<iGnome> hymnusalae: 没吧。年费都免的啊
<hymnusalae> iGnome, 你透支不換錢試試。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 动作捕捉服头上给栓了几根布条，屁股上给安了一个尾巴……
<iGnome> calebot: 法律反正是看的。不用
<lubcat> ofan: 哦。如果是对输入的数据进行整形的转换 需要分类讨论了吧？
<iGnome> hymnusalae: 我没事就刷卡。不就没年费了嘛
<lubcat> 或者。。无法考虑周全？
<iGnome> 透支。。没透支过。
<iGnome> 记得透支额度蛮高了的
<ofan> lubcat: 不合格的字符串，就得你自己处理了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<lubcat> ofan: 明了。。。。
<lubcat> ofan: 谢过~
<ofan> lubcat: np~
<iGnome> 查了一中午。武汉年票24xx？ 谁武汉的
<lubcat> 我。。
<lubcat> 同学
<iGnome> 不想死哦。
<iGnome> lubcat: 。。
<iGnome> 武汉的，这么老实。
<lubcat> 额。。神要干嘛
<iGnome> 我要抵制各种收费。
<iGnome> 税，就认。费，都不认
<microcai> 走近科学有一集，讲天上掉了几块冰，砸到河北一农村。围观群众纷纷上前品尝，据说还“挺好吃的”。一老头抱了两块回冰箱里冻着，说这叫无根之水，每天一舔，可包治百病。节目最后咨询了一民航专家，才知是飞机卫生间掉下来的“蓝冰”——即化学处理后的屎尿……于是所有人都杯具了。
<hymnusalae> iGnome, 到底是稅好還是費好？（不要說都不好，比較一下。）
<lubcat> ....
<iGnome> microcai: 这事情就不科学啊。
<NWMonster> 。。。
<iGnome> 税是正常的啊。 hymnusalae
<lubcat> 走近啥科学。。都唬人的
<iGnome> 法律支撑的
<NWMonster> 木文化害死人啊
<hymnusalae> NWMonster, 木文化？
<ofan> microcai: - -
 * microcai 税是要依法收的，费是依领导意思收的
<iGnome> NWMonster: 飞机要高度的
 * microcai 法是依领导意思定的 
<lubcat> 维护统治阶级利益 国家意志的体现
<lsong> Hello world
<pingz> microcai: 处理是在降落之后吧？
<lsong> fly?
<iGnome> Hoxily: 这啥名字。和稀泥。
<Router2> 那破节目还不如老美播的流言终结者呢
<iGnome> http://baike.baidu.com/view/546639.htm
<jyf1987> iGnome: ifvwm.info
<roylez> http://imgur.com/a/5Oct4
<redmorning> PERL CGI网页编程里面怎么换行？用form显得太麻烦了，用print $cgi->p()又多一空白行出来。
<roylez> write
<dfxxqi_> ?
<dfxxqi_> GRUB引导出了两个重复的引导项
<iIlL10oO> dfxxqi_: arm
<dfxxqi_> 谢了
<iIlL10oO> arm 已被别名为“sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-image-.*\(\!`uname -r`\)”
<dfxxqi_> 怎么解决啊
<iIlL10oO> 提示时,输入n回车,y回车
<dfxxqi_> o
<dfxxqi_> 试试去
<iGoogle> kk 这句改了点的。
<iGoogle> ap ~ilinux-.*\(\!`uname -r|cut -d- -f1-2`\)~i[0-9]
<yyd> IBM X30机器能不能装ARch？支持好吗？
<knownbad> 可以
<iIlL10oO> iGoogle: 哦,多谢.
<yyd> knownbad: 是说我吗？ 谢谢
<dfxxqi_> 请问使用linux/unix的意义是什么
<knownbad> 越旧的机子支持越好。
<roylez> dfxxqi_: 请问活着的意义是神马
<yyd> knownbad: 恩
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/4ZyaE
<microcai> dfxxqi_:  意义？ 意义就是让你能用电脑啊！
<knownbad> 你看英文吗？
<dfxxqi_> 我是说恩
<knownbad> yyd: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:X30
<dfxxqi_> 下的包用ubuntu默认的归档器打开后放哪儿？怎么用啊
<iGoogle> dfxxqi_: dpkg -L xxx看
<iGoogle> 归档器？
<iGoogle> 乱了
<dfxxqi_> 哦
<iGoogle> 啥包。deb?
<dfxxqi_> tgz
<iGoogle> 这啥包呢
<NoIE> knownbad: 什么意思？
<iGoogle> 软件？主题？
<dfxxqi_> 。tgz格式的
<iGoogle> 要说明是什么包嘛
<dfxxqi_> mplayer的播放列表
<knownbad> 没事
<iGoogle> dfxxqi_: 放到home。自己看下文件，file xxxx。或者less xxx。不就是写列表嘛。
<lubcat> ofan: 所有输入的数据（含数字）都被当作字符串处理了。可以如何处理呢
<ofan> lubcat: ？
<lubcat> raw_input 输入进来的都当作字符串了。。
<lubcat> 需要数字的。。这个可以如何转换
<Jesuca> 大家知道哪有免费的EIOFFICE下载吗？
<ofan> lubcat: in=raw_input()
<ofan> num=int(in)
<iGoogle> 回家睡觉。nnnd
<wiiw> 1-apple.com.tw
<wiiw> ||1-apple.com.tw
<wiiw> 这2条规则有什么区别?
<lubcat> ofan: 呃。。为什么。我之前试过同样的方法。不可以。之后再试就可以了。。奇怪
<wiiw> .12bet.com
<wiiw> ||12bet.com
<wiiw> 这2条规则有什么区别?
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 您又下班了？
<lubcat> ofan: 而且0>0成立。。。
<ofan> lubcat: 0>0 ? 啥意思
<wiiw> > 0>0
<^k^> wiiw, false
<lubcat> 数字0>数字0
<jyf1987> ee晚上上班 白天休息
<lubcat> 是我这判断条件有问题吧。
<ofan> lubcat: 不明白..
<roylez> > a = Proc {|i| i**2}; (1..10).each{|i| p a.call(i)}
<lubcat> ofan: if a>0: print +   elif a<0: print -   else: a=0
<lubcat> 实数范围内
<ofan> lubcat: print '+'
<wiiw> > 0e1000 == 0e1
<^k^> wiiw, true
<jyf1987> 腾腾不在？
<roylez> > `cat /etc/issue` == 1
<lubcat> ofan: thks
<roylez> > Time.now
<^k^> roylez, Fri Feb 25 15:08:04 +0800 2011
<roylez> > %x(date)
<roylez> > puts %x(date)
<lubcat> 创新是以新思维、新发明和新描述为特征的一种概念化过程。起源于拉丁语，它原意有三层含义，第一，更新；第二，创造新的东西；第三，改变。
<^k^> 2011年 02月 25日 星期五 15:13:08 CST
<jyf1987> calebot: 你现在是国外ip么
<roylez> ^k^: 是人是机？
<^k^> 是人
<Jesuca> =。=#
<^k^> 机器人简称机人
<roylez> ^k^: 人太无聊了，变身成机吧
<ofan> - -
<Jesuca> 变身为机人中的战斗机
<calebot> jyf1987: 墙外ip
<jyf1987> calebot: 帮我注册个免费空间
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 免費空間？這個東西怎麽覺得很神奇呢？現在還有嗎？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 有好多 只是python的不多
<jyf1987> 当然 GAE是可以用的
<jyf1987> 就是ghs墙了
<ofan> jyf1987: 什么免费空间，py的？
<jyf1987> ofan: x10hosting 已经屏蔽中国ip了 额
<ofan> jyf1987: 这个有什么好的
<jyf1987> ofan: unlimited disk and bandwidth 额
<ofan> jyf1987: 这都是虚的...
<happyaron> x10可以翻墙注册然后墙内用吧。
<jyf1987> ofan: 只要屏蔽中国大陆ip 这些还不错
<jyf1987> 当然 就是注册禁止墙内而已
<ofan> jyf1987: 那个amazon的aws什么的 不是免费么，听说不错
<jyf1987> ofan: 要绑定信用卡 我怕怕
<ofan> jyf1987: 也是..
<jyf1987> linux 下如何打印pdf 网页这些？
<jyf1987> 我用那个什么lpr都是打印html源码 额
<roylez> jyf1987: x10只要搞个域名就ok了？
<jyf1987> roylez: 域名都不需要搞 他有提供他自己的二级 x10.mx x10.bz 等等
<roylez> jyf1987: o...我还是用我的heroku好了
<jyf1987> roylez: heroku是ror的吧？
<roylez> jyf1987: ruby的，rails，rack，sinatra都可以
<jyf1987> roylez: 这些我都不会阿
<jyf1987> calebot: 搞定没？
<lubcat> 逆向工程是啥意思？
<wiiw> lubcat: google就答案
<lubcat> 果然。。gg一下。就知道太多
<roylez> jyf1987: 那就不是我的问题了。你用py的话继续x10吧
<microcai> ... ... ...
 * microcai 拉屎去了
<CloudsMoon> 话说大家现在能上去论坛么？
<crose> 上不去
<CloudsMoon> 之前有通知停电听水之类的么？
<crose> ……
<jyf1987> 那个什么服务都免费的站点叫什么来着
<roylez> x10hosting
<jyf1987> 干吗？
<roylez> .
 * microcai 4G 内存就只剩下  52MB 空闲了
 * microcai 可怜啊！ 而且不是 cache ... cache 才用了 100M ....
<iGirl> 今天更新,修复模式就上不了网络了...
<iGirl> microcai: 家内存了,蔡主席
<microcai> iGirl:  ... ...  /var/tmp 是用 tmpfs 挂的 .. 用了 3G 内存 .. 编译 firefox 中 ....
<iGirl> microcai: 额....打个deb包啊,我的firefox还是不能用呢...
<iGirl> microcai: 编译firefox有什么好处吗?
<microcai> iGirl: 好处就是有 firefox 用了 ....
<microcai> iGirl: 不编译没的用啊！
<iGirl> microcai: 恭喜~天大的喜事啊,哈哈
<microcai> iGirl:  ... ...
<iGirl> microcai: gentoo?lfs?
<microcai> iGirl:  gentoo
<iGirl> microcai: 要多久?一个钟够没有?
<microcai> 内存还得加呀
<calebot> microcai: 你的编译机太慢了吧？
<microcai> calebot:  ... ...
<microcai> calebot:  2.7G 的 CPU 诶 ，  k10 处理器啊
 * calebot 编译 chromium 中 ....
 * iGirl 打到使用不环保linux版本的~
<microcai> iGirl:  ubuntu 才不环保呢！
<calebot> 自己编译很环保啊
<microcai> iGirl: 要浪费很多 host 去 米让人哦人
<microcai> iGirl: 要浪费很多 host 去 mirror
<iGirl> microcai: 那里不环保了?ubuntu?
<iGirl> 啥意思?浪费什么host?
<microcai> iGirl: ubuntu  浪费很多空间保存用不到的程序
<iGirl> microcai: gentoo不用浪费?
<microcai> iGirl: 不用
<iGirl> 哦,没用过,不知道,~~~
<microcai> iGirl: gentoo 保存一下源代码就可以了。 不用为N个arch保存N个版本
<iGirl> microcai: 然后不停的下patch自己编译?
<microcai> iGirl: 为何不停的下 patch ?
<microcai> iGirl:  gentoo 一次安装，终生使用
<iGirl> microcai: 哦,你是说二进制包不用保存太多版本
 * microcai 吃饭去了，懒得理你
<iGirl> microcai: 用户多的话编译的成本很高啊...
<jyf1987> calebot: 咋没给我申请主机？
<iGirl> 论坛挂了还是给墙了?
<billlee> iGirl, forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<maplebeats> python是通用语言吗？
<llj> maplebeats:是的，通用
<iGirl> billlee: 谢谢,没有上这个的习惯,挂了一个vps?
<maplebeats> OK
<ofan> maplebeats: 通用语言是什么意思
<maplebeats> 有个老外和我说JAVA是通用语言，所以比python好。。。
<iGirl> ofan: 和英语一样:-D
<ofan> iGirl: ??
<llj> maplebeats:你没告诉他汉语也是通用语言吗
<billlee> iGirl, 没有挂，ping 可以通，应该是过载
<maplebeats> 。。。。要是他能看懂中文的话f
<maplebeats> 话说论坛上不去了？
<maplebeats> 挂了？
<iGirl> billlee: 哦,高手哦,qq多少,让小女子仰慕一下下~
<iGirl> ofan: 嗯...
<ofan> iGirl: 女子？
<iGirl> maplebeats: 换.com.cn
<iGirl> ofan: 干嘛,要不要看看我的艳照
<ofan> iGirl: 是马甲吧...
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。。这是什么情况。
<iGirl> ofan: 马甲你个猪头
<maplebeats> 搬回国内了？
<jyf1987> fuck
<ofan> iGirl: 不看了，怕大叔...
<iGirl> 哈哈
<jyf1987> ofan: 你有国外ip吧
<jyf1987> ofan: 你们组织有没有发什么翻墙的
<iGirl> jyf1987: 大把vpn,ofan有
<ofan> jyf1987: 现在只有个Kandu 给的ssh
<jyf1987> kandu居然有ssh ?
<billlee> maplebeats, iGirl 应该故障或过载， ping 通， telent 会 reset，就是连接 80 会超时。
<jyf1987> 给我也开个 挂下代理申请东西
<ofan> jyf1987: 他有vps
<ofan> 额..
<iGirl> billlee: 赞,学电脑的?
<jyf1987> 开个隧道 快
<billlee> iGirl, No
<ofan> 开什么隧道
<maplebeats> SSH？
<iGirl> billlee: 哇,那咋那么厉害iao
<jyf1987> 算了 自己买个貌似靠谱 就是贵了点
<billlee> iGirl, 无他，唯手熟尔
<ofan> 貌似他给关ssh转发了
<iGirl> billlee: 呵呵,竟然是广东的ip,做什么的老实招来
<jyf1987> 那要ssh毛用
<iGirl> billlee: 我也手熟啊,咋我不知道....
<billlee> iGirl, 真的不是学电脑的，高中生而已
<iGirl> billlee: 牛,高中生,还是处男不?我去揭阳蛮远的....
<jyf1987> 额 又是ee一路的
 * billlee - -!
<ofan> iGirl: 邪恶大叔...
 * jyf1987 处男收割机
<iGirl> ofan: ...不要踢爆啊...
<iGirl> jyf1987: 你给割那么多次了,爽不?
<jyf1987> ifvwm.info
<jyf1987> 在上面写上 办证
<jyf1987> ons
<liukai_> 电子盘里的系统有没有什么办法升级？
<iGirl> liukai: 啥电子盘?
<llj> ofan:求vpn
<ofan> llj: ...
<maplebeats> 。。。
<liukai> DOM的？硬件档次太低，想升级
<maplebeats> 现在VPS访问速度好爽啊
<jyf1987> maplebeats: 哪家的？
<maplebeats> 84
<jyf1987> 什么85
<ofan> maplebeats: 84的好意思说爽？
<maplebeats> 唉呀。。暂时的嘛
<maplebeats> 一会爽。。一会郁闷
<ofan> 以前用84做vpn 经常掉线
<maplebeats> 反正我现在上FACEBOOK不卡。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 原来scheme的implementation 有tail-recursize优化
<jyf1987> 呵呵 我在看youtube
<ofan> maplebeats: 看网页没问题，就是youtube比较卡
<maplebeats> 一般啦。。主要是我1M小水管。。再快也是卡的
<jiero> forum down?
<maplebeats> com.cn
<jiero> lol
<jiero> why
<maplebeats> down了
<jyf1987> 论坛怎么老挂
<jyf1987> 要搞个p2p的来
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……SBCL也有吧，這個現在都在加吧……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, P2P網站？
<lubcat> 不挂不潮
<jyf1987> p2p forum
<robots> 挂了？
<happyaron> 用加速脚步
<happyaron> 能上
<maplebeats> 不是吧，我用SSH都上不去
<maplebeats> 上不去。。。
<happyaron> 加速脚本能上的。
<maplebeats> 只有com.cn能上。
<lubcat> 上不去。。。。不去。。。去。。。去。。
<maplebeats> 加速脚本这也能加速？
<maplebeats> forum.ubuntu.com.cn...
<llj> ofan:呃。。。。。。。。还有么
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不知道.书上是说scheme的优化是定义在标准里的
<llj> ofan:主要用来推特
<ofan> llj: 我都没有..
<llj> ofan:...
 * llj 求vpn
<hymnusalae> cfy, SBCL 手冊上有這部分內容，上面寫他們也做了這個優化。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 無所謂了其實。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 为啥无所谓?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 因為都有了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 對于你用的話，當然你是要認真看了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 手册在哪里?info?man?
<yao_ziyuan> 请大家帮我顶这个 slashdot submission: http://slashdot.org/submission/1482584/Severe-security-flaw-of-Google-Buzz-discovered
<cfy> hymnusalae: info的话,貌似只有debug  tail recursion一节
<tusooa> ls
<hymnusalae> cfy, 對，就是那。上面有暗示他們有做TCO。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 厄,暗示....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 如果是說自己如何寫才能利用的上這個的話，你看看別人博客上的文章或者Wikipedia吧。
<Router2> llj: http://www.raptorvpn.com
<hymnusalae> cfy, "by disabling tail-recursion optimization"，這說明人家做了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯
<cfy> hymnusalae: 如何写用上尾递归?sicp目前的程序都是这么写的.iteration的
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這個我不知道。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 啥不知道?我说sicp都这么写程序啊.我不用看别的例子了.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我不知道怎麽寫上尾遞歸。或者說我對不上這個名詞。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦.
<microcai> IIj .
<microcai> hymnusalae:  hi
<llj> microcai:在
<hymnusalae> microcai, 好。
 * llj 下班啦
<llj> see you all
<tenzu> ...
<happyaron> 拜疼疼
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://www.hexieshe.com/Jimmy/631780.html
<tenzu> 拜老小
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦，你就是說尾遞歸呀……我斷詞悲劇了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 尾遞歸的話，你看 Wikipedia 的解釋吧，還是很不錯的。
<maplebeats> 和谐社。。。
<pingz>  唉，这回又是一票网站全访问不了，直接搞白名单算了。从gentoo.org到linuxtoy.org再到archlinux.org……
<pingz> 还有.org结尾的域名可以访问吗？
<hymnusalae> pingz, www.wikipedia.org?
<pingz> ……
<tenzu> ubuntu.org.cn...
<pingz> 好吧，算一个。刚刚试了一下 un.org ……
<sitaback> n
<hymnusalae> pingz www.ets.org
<hymnusalae> pingz www.gre.org
<hymnusalae> pingz www.toefl.org
<hymnusalae> pingz, 我不信他們把這些全封掉。
<pingz> hymnusalae: 我这里全ping不通。
<hymnusalae> pingz, 那一定是你有問題了。
<hymnusalae> pingz, 檢查機器吧。
<pingz> hymnusalae: 但是google.com是可以访问的。
<pingz> 不太清楚发生了什么。
<ofan> http://recruitcoders.com/
<concretevitamin> Is there a terminal emulator supports vim-like browsing style? Default gnome terminal doesn't support this feature.
<quanru> 从10.04更新到10.10 无法计算升级解决办法| 安sir典藏夹
<quanru> 2011年2月14日 ... 'E:错误，pkgProblemResolver::Resolve 发生故障，这可能是有软件包被要求保持现状的缘故。' 尝试了网上说的好多办法还是不行的,很被杯具! ...
<happyaron> quanru: 用aptitude
<quanru> 无法更新到11.04
<quanru> 用aptitude能更新发行版?
<happyaron> 当然
<happyaron> 解决依赖关系能力最强的工具。
<quanru> happyaron, 命令怎么打
<happyaron> quanru: 先改源，然后aptitude update/upgrade
<quanru> happyaron: 把名字全部改成na*
<quanru> ?
<happyaron> y
<quanru> happyaron: 我试试
<pingz> hymnusalae: 重启了一下路由，又正常了。可能是ip的原因。
<ivan-he> 这几天是怎么了，到处都没出现页面无法访问。好像论坛也不能上了
<microcai>  ... ...
<hymnusalae> ivan-he, 你們都有人品問題……
<microcai> ivan-he: 升级了
<jyf1987> ivan-he: 非常时期
<ivan-he> jyf1987, 我很是不明真相啊
<jyf1987> ivan-he: 这样也好 知道越少越快乐
<pingz> 我发誓我最近非常和谐。
<tenzu> ivan-he: forum.ubuntu.com.cn试试
<Router2> ivan-he: 近期GFW抽风ing...
<pingz> ubuntu.com.cn应该在国内吧？
<ivan-he> jyf1987, 我只听说什么花之类的，但是什么也搜索不到。
<ivan-he> tenzu, 现在可以了，刚刚还上不去。
<ivan-he> Router2, 难道IPV6刺激了它们
<microcai> code.google.com 挂了
<jyf1987> 搜不到就别搜了 不要自寻烦恼
<Router2> ivan-he: 被某种花刺激到了
<pingz> microcai: 那个没事，月月挂，不在乎了。
<microcai> pingz:  ... ..
<microcai> pingz:  ubuntu.com.cn 在国外 ...
<pingz> FAILED:   updating p1ng2h3ng.dyndns.org: Could not connect to members.dyndns.org.
<Router2> ivan-he: http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2006-04-30/13289759907.shtml
<pingz> 好吧，我认了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你昨天说guile怎么养的?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你昨天说guile怎么样的?
<pingz> 现在就这样，半个月以后怎么活……
<ivan-he> Router2, 这个玩意儿啊，那之帮孙子抽什么风
<hymnusalae> cfy, 昨天有說Guile嗎？如果要安裝 Scheme 的環境的話，我比較推薦 Racket，R5RS R6RS好像都行，而且速度很不錯。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 好像有吧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 記不得了。你想問什麽？
<cfy> hymnusalae: racket怎么装?apt都不行.那就算了...
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我的nn上能跑guile
<hymnusalae> cfy, 隨便你，幾個都還好。
<aner``> 大伙帮忙指点一下: emacs23 下 fcitx 无法激活,我的系统环境是英文的. LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8 emacs 提示 Locale not supported by C library !!
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我只是從速度來說，什麽庫全不全我不知道。
<Router2> ivan-he: 主要是GFW抽风，包括麦当劳、巩莉，等等都成敏感词了
<hymnusalae> aner``, 改成 zh_CN.UTF-8 呢？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦.其实没啥.我只是想如果我可以不开电脑也能跑lisp挺不错
<hymnusalae> aner``, 雖然兩個一樣，我記得大寫那個是標准寫法。反正都試試吧。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你拿什麽跑……
<aner``> hymnusalae, 好的,==
<cfy> hymnusalae: ipod touch有个ischeme.不过系统要求我不满足
<cfy> hymnusalae: 漏说了.ben nanonote
<aner``> hymnusalae, 还是一样...我已经将 C-SPC 注释掉了..现在提示 UNDEFINED
<aner``> hymnusalae, 可就是调不出输入法~~
<ofan> aner``:  /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local 里有zh_CN.UTF-8 ？
<aner``> ofan, zh_CN.GBK GBK
<aner``> ofan, en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<aner``> ofan, 就这两项
<ofan> aner``: 添加一行 zh_CN.UTF-8
<ofan> aner``: 添加一行 zh_CN.UTF-8 UTF-8
<lubcat> 新贴骤减
<aner``> ofan, 恩,我试试
<ofan> aner``: 然后 sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ofan> aner``: 一般默认都是utf8吧，你怎么是GBK
<aner``> ofan, 模糊记得 UTF8 哪个软件有乱码问题...
<ofan> aner``: 噢..
<aner``> ofan, 哇...太感谢你了!!
<aner``> ofan, 出来了..
<ofan> aner``: :D
<aner``> ofan, 我试试直接运行 emacs 是否可行
<aner``> ofan, 直接运行就出不来了...  :(
<ofan> aner``: 什么东西出不来？
<aner``> ofan, fcitx..
<aner``> ofan, LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 emacs 在终端运行该指令就可以
<ofan> aner``: 你是英文ubuntu?
<aner``> ofan, 是的
<ofan> aner``: 输入法设置里 设置成fcitx就可以了吧  可能需要注销一遍
<aner``> ofan, System->Administration->Language Support
<aner``> ofan, Keyboard input method system:fcitx
<aner``> ofan, 这应该是设置过了!
<ofan> aner``: 注销，或重启一下？
<aner``> ofan, 好的!
<cfy> hymnusalae: 貌似scheme也很标准。。。cl只是名字带了common,是吧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 嗯。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你上次说scheme是函数编程？cl偏向命令了？
<hymnusalae> cfy, CL是函數編程。但是學的人不知道。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 学的人不知道？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 因為看上去不像函數編程。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。。反正我从sicp开始看。应该不会这样。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 嗯。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不过我看起来好慢。。。预计要80+h....估计要两个月才能看完那本书。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦，那慢慢來唄。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 好慢啊。。。。
<aner``> ofan, 还是起不来...
<debianer> MaskRay: 通过raw_input如何得到数值？
<debianer> MaskRay: 默认是得到字符串，如何通过raw_input获得数值？
<MaskRay> debianer: int(raw_input())
<debianer> MaskRay: 阿，我试试
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> int()
<debianer> MaskRay: 出现错误
<aner``> ofan, 是不是跟我的环境变量有关呢? /etc/environment 中的内容是:
<debianer> ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '4.5'
<aner``> LANGUAGE="zh_CN:zh:en_US:en"
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 关于gnome2.30 home文件夹下的那几个music,documents文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319150&p=2218870#p2218870 RT，由于重新安装了系统，发现home文件夹下没有music，documents这几个文件夹了，请问这个需要安装那个包啊？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dohko — 2011-02-25 18:29
<aner``> ofan, LANG=zh_CN.GBK
<debianer> MaskRay: int()里面怎么不能是字符串哦
<debianer> MaskRay: 我的是python2.66
<billlee> `help
<BOYPT> debianer:  =.=  4.5是浮点，怎么可以用int来转换
<ofan> aner``: 是LC_*
<dell640m> test
<^k^> dell640m, ....  ㍪ 
<dell640m> ”18点“瘦了
<ofan> aner``: LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 都用utf8吧
<crose> 请教大家一个问题
<crose> 我的字体里有很多英文小号字体没有开AA
<crose> 应该到哪里去改啊
<ofan> aner``: LANG也设成UTF-8的
<aner``> ofan, 恩,修改了,重启试试先!
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不错。guile速度不错啊。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這東西不都是說出來的嘛……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 所以我說隨意。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。。
<cfy> 求一个简单的py脚本
<cfy> 计算阶层的。从命令行获取n,然后输出到stdout
<vicwjb> n*f(n-1)
<cfy> hymnusalae: guile完胜perl了。。。在数学方面
<cfy> vicwjb: 我要完整的。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你這測試有意思嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我无聊啊。。。。
<vicwjb> cfy: 这就是精华了。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我想体验下。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你不要老打击我。。。
<ofan> cfy: 你做啥用
<cfy> ofan: 和guile比速度。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我沒有打擊你……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 有。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 本來就沒有意思……要看速度去shootout benchmark game上看就是了。
<debianer> BOYPT: 谢谢，我再试试
<vicwjb> 0！=？
<jyf1987> lese
<ofan> cfy:  - -
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那怎么体验啊。。。。
<BOYPT> debianer:  应该用float()
<vicwjb> 0的阶乘是多少？
<cfy> vicwjb: 1
<BOYPT> 1
<hymnusalae> cfy, 體驗的話，安裝卸載？
<vicwjb> why？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 再安裝再卸載？
<cfy> hymnusalae: - -!
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不和你说了。。。。
<debianer> BOYPT: 那我为什么可以直接int(-4.5)
<debianer> BOYPT: 不信你试试
<BOYPT> debianer:
<BOYPT> int("-4.5")
<BOYPT> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
<BOYPT> ValueError                                Traceback (most recent call last)
<BOYPT> /home/boypt/<ipython console> in <module>()
<BOYPT> ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '-4.5'
<^k^> BOYPT:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<debianer> BOYPT: 不要用双引号
<debianer> BOYPT: 直接用int(-4.5)
<BOYPT> debianer:  不用双引号那叫做浮点数取整，当然可以了
<Yuking> BOYPT: 那你为啥非要在这个函数中用引号呢？不懂python，只是奇怪
<hymnusalae> cfy, 過些天一直 Scheme 上 PE？要是做 SPoJ 也好，到時候教我算法？
<hymnusalae> s/一直/一起
<BOYPT> Yuking: 什么叫非要
<BOYPT> Yuking:  字符串转换成数值的过程是解释；从浮点数转换成整数过程是取近似值。完全不同的过程。
<Yuking> BOYPT: 不知道 :-D
<ofan> cfy: https://gist.github.com/843651
<Yuking> BOYPT: 这个我知道……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 好的呀。我准备慢慢看sicp...直接上r6rs的标准都快。。。
<BOYPT> Yuking: 知道就好了嘛
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这个是标准吧，http://www.r6rs.org/
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我不知道。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 應該是。
<Yuking> BOYPT: 但你为啥一定要int这个函数来把字符串转换成数值呢？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 算法还是让 MaskRay 教你。。。我不会的。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……你不是天天和 myke2 MaskRay 一起嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 才看了一点点算法。。。
<BOYPT> Yuking:  是那个debianer的问题，你问题。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不是啊。。。他们是一起的。。。我是围观的。。。
<cfy> ofan: thx,我来比较下:)
<ofan> cfy: 这个更快 https://gist.github.com/843660
<cfy> ofan: gmpy?哦，好的:)
 * microcai hi
<catcher> 能不能 把chrome做的app
<catcher> 放到通知栏上
<microcai> catcher:  问 chrome 去
<vicwjb> cfy: print   reduce(lambda   x,y:x*y,   range(1,   1001))
<vicwjb> 最后的1001 改成你想阶乘的数+1
<cfy> vicwjb:     哦。谢了
<vicwjb> cfy: 说实话不知道效率怎样。。这个也是我抄来的
<ofan> cfy: 我这算50000! 需要1.35s
<farewell> 有人有使用交叉编译工具链的经验么
<MaskRay> cfy: ghc 计算这个效率差些但写起来方便 print $ prodct [1..50000]
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, product 和 foldl' (*) 比哪個好？
<cfy> vicwjb: ofan: 我不玩阶层了。。。。nn内存不够。。。我试试3x+1
<vicwjb> cfy: 哈哈
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: foldl1' 比 product 快多了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, product 是怎麽做的？不會是 foldr 吧？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 安装的地方有源码么？
<vicwjb> cfy: 算pi 啊
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 什麽叫安裝的地方有源碼？
<cfy>  vicwjb: 算法不会写。而且也是在内存有限制的吧
<catcher> microcai： 哈哈 找到了 是alltray
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦，這樣，我在 documentation 裏找找。
<microcai> catcher:  ?
<vicwjb> cfy: 可以算小点啊
<microcai> catcher: 什么嘛？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我错了，ghc 用 foldl1' 比 py 快多了
<catcher> microcai: Dock any program into the system tray
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, product 用的是 foldl
<microcai> catcher:  ... ... ...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这奇怪了，直接用 foldl 就比 product 快很多
<cfy> MaskRay: 我接受了。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, foldl？不是 foldl'？比product快很多？
<cfy> MaskRay: XD
<reiv> 在ghci里面fold然后tab，出来6个：foldl    foldl'   foldl1   foldr    foldr1
<reiv> foldl    foldl1   foldl1'  foldr    foldr1
<reiv>  
<cfy> 难道函数编程就是写recursion，而不do?
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: fold1?'? 比 product 快很多
<ofan> 发现gmpy内置的fac更快
<reiv> cfy: 函数编程基本是递归的。那些用lisp写循环的不是FP
<ofan> 50000! 0.17s
<cfy> reiv: 哦。用为递归么
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我這差不多。
<cfy> 尾递归
<hymnusalae> reiv, Lisp 寫循環的不是宏嗎？像那個 Loop 什麽的？
<cfy> ofan: 1.6s了。差不多。
<ofan> cfy: 20,0000!  1.0s
<reiv> hymnusalae: 记忆中lisp循环不是。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我這到30000為止看不出差別。
<vicwjb> lisp 应该全是递归把
<hymnusalae> reiv, 哦。我只記得 Scheme 都是的。 Common Lisp 不清楚標准怎麽說。
<cfy> 谁去优化下scheme版本
<reiv> lisp里面循环用的非常普遍
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 有什么快速的大数库，ofan 弄了个 0.082s 的
 * cfy pasted "lisp" at http://paste2.org/get/1267627
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<MaskRay> cfy: 我发现 guile 性能蛮差的
<ofan> cfy: https://gist.github.com/843674  这个基本就是用C库的gmp在算了
<reiv> hymnusalae: 好像是宏...
<hymnusalae> reiv, 哦。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我想scheme的都是库在提供循环功能吧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你用 O3 優化次看看？
<cfy> ofan: ...
<reiv> hymnusalae: 基本算是语言的一部分。scheme好像没有这个。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 嗯，scheme 要求都自己做TC
<cfy> scheme的定义好少啊。。只有100页
<ofan> 没有c/c++ binding的语言都不是好语言..
<cfy> c99好长好长。。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Python做個階程都比 Hask快，不能忍。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我們也上 FFI 吧……
 * microcai -O3 也好 -O0 也罢，都比不上算法层面的优化。 算法层面上的优化又比不上构架层面的优化。 典型的可以看看 Xorg 和 Wayland 的对比。
<ofan> 用gmp库呗
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……
<ofan> 这个不是python在算
 * microcai wayland 用 debug 版本的，速度都能轻易击败  - O999 优化的 Xorg 
<reiv> haskell其实是表达能力强。速度并非其全部的优势。
<ofan> microcai: - -
<microcai> ofan: 你不满意a!?
<ofan> microcai: 吃饭吃饭..
<MaskRay> ghc 性能还可以，spoj 上一些不少 c/c++ 都可以，python 加了 psyco 还不行
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 快上 gmp
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, gmp的fac是什麽類型的……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我沒有玩過gmp，聲明不會聲……
<reiv> ghc的binary太太太太大了~~~
<alvin_rxg> microcai: ati 支持了没？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你用 Foreign？那就完全是掉那个 .so 来算了。。。
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  嘛？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃，怎麽了？
<alvin_rxg> microcai: wayland
<hymnusalae> reiv, GHC的binary是說編譯產生的程序嗎？
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 支持了
<microcai> alvin_rxg: nvidia 也支持了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 是呀。要不然我用什麽？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 用不来 gmp
<alvin_rxg> microcai: good, 就等官方发布吧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我們好蛋疼……
<caleb-> microcai: 貌似只有 nouveau 支持？
<caleb-> microcai: 加上 UI toolkit, 效能就很难说了
<microcai> caleb-:  把 compiz 和 xorg 放到一个进程运行呢？
<reiv> hymnusalae: 就是编译出了的可执行文件。太大了。
<caleb-> xorg 和 wayland 是构架不同，但称不上优化
<microcai> caleb-:  unity 就是把 compiz 和 gnome-panel 放到一个进程运行了
<hymnusalae> reiv, 哦。那又有幾個小的？FreePascal的小……
<reiv> wayland那叫砍掉重练。
<caleb-> xorg wayland 根本是做不同的事
<reiv> hymnusalae: 都挺小的。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 我錯覺了嗎……難道目前就SBCL和GHC的比較恢宏？
<reiv> hymnusalae: 我接触C、C++还有脚本比较多。
<reiv> hymnusalae: ocaml也不大。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 哦，回頭我上個 YHC 試試……
<reiv> hymnusalae: yhc还在开发？
<hymnusalae> reiv, 嗯。只是這些人開發的方向有的時候有些搞笑。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 他們按興趣來的。
<reiv> hymnusalae: 记得早年有haskell -> javascript的，后来搞出了haskell -> beam的。
<caleb-> 按兴趣来++
<caleb-> just for fun
<hymnusalae> reiv, 嗯。
<reiv> 不缺钱当然按兴趣。
<reiv> 我也想按兴趣，可惜不行...
<alvin_rxg> 由此可以看出，东方和西方对待技术的态度了
<reiv> 这是因为我们还处于社会主义初级阶段。
<caleb-> reiv: 我们处于资本主义初级阶段
<yejh> 让一部分人先安兴趣来
<hymnusalae> reiv, 看來沒有了，那個在York大學的主頁都找不到了。
<caleb-> 人吃人的阶段啊
<microcai> caleb-: 我们处于专制主义末期
<NoIE> 我们处于封建社会鼎盛阶段。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 末期？搞笑。
<microcai> NoIE:  hymnusalae caleb- 好吧，是鼎盛时期
<hymnusalae> 同志們不要亂說話，前些天cngba因為亂說話都被關站2天了。
<caleb-> 党关不到这
<NoIE> gba？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, ……前面有個cn
<reiv> cn -> 菜鸟
<reiv> 有人试过wayland吗？
 * NoIE cn->草泥马？
<Yuking> reiv: 我对这个问题也很感兴趣
<debianer> caleb-: 党管一切
<NoIE> 是不是运行wayland只能看看会转的齿轮？Now？
<reiv> 据说qt和gtk都移植过去了。
<caleb-> gtk3
<reiv> wayland里面还能跑X
<caleb-> gtk2 没移植
<caleb-> qt4和gtk3都移植过去
<caleb-> qt3 也没移植
<reiv> 我在等emacs移植过去。。。
<Yuking> caleb-: 那就是说kde4可以在里面跑了？
<caleb-> Yuking: kde4 "可能" 还依赖一些 X 元件
<caleb-> 不过 kde4 有 win32 port, 所以移植到 wayland 应该不难
<Yuking> caleb-: 我看安装wayland的说明还需要X11
<caleb-> Yuking: 不需要的，除非想在 X 下面跑
<caleb-> Yuking: wayland 里面可以跑 X, wayland 也可以跑在 X 里面
<Yuking> caleb-: 显示驱动啥的应该没啥问题了吧？
<reiv> wayland的稳定性如何？
<caleb-> Yuking: 貌似 nvidia 闭源还不行
<Yuking> caleb-: A卡呢？
<caleb-> A卡 I卡 都可以吧
<ofan> X是相当的慢
<ofan> caleb-: qt4移植了？
<caleb-> ofan: 移植了
<Yuking> caleb-: 这样说来，我有动心了，准备折腾它一下
<caleb-> 不过估计还没 polish
<ofan> caleb-: wow..
<caleb-> Yuking: wayland 不支持 XIM
<ofan> 这么说能直接跑在wayland上了
<Yuking> caleb-: 没关系
<caleb-> wayland gtk3 port 也不确定有没有跟上 gtk 3.0.0 的变化
<Yuking> caleb-: 找个支持qt-im的输入法试试也不错
<caleb-> Yuking: 问题是 IM server 几乎都还依赖 X
<caleb-> Yuking: 所以 ibus qt-im 可能也不好使
<Yuking> caleb-: 那就是说，只能用英文了？
<caleb-> scim 应该没有 gtk3 port?
<caleb-> Yuking: uim-fep 可能可以
<hymnusalae> reiv, 呃，寫個 scheme 寫死機了，後來發現死循環了。
<caleb-> wayland 有 vte port
<ofan> 还没有支持wayland的wm?
<Yuking> caleb-: 反正我只是想试试，看看吹的那么厉害的下一代GUI平台到底是啥样的
 * caleb- 觉得赶不上 ubuntu 11.10
<ofan> Yuking: 确实吹的很利害
<caleb-> 确实 "吹" 的很利害
<reiv> hymnusalae: 不是多核的CPU？
<hymnusalae> reiv, 是雙核的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 引用 伞哥
<reiv> hymnusalae: 那也就50%呀，应该不会死机的。除非内存没了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: Scheme 学起来比较快，但这是个被阉割了的 Lisp... 正统的还是 Common Lisp, 但是难学。所以就看你的兴趣了。
<jyf1987> notedit: d
<hymnusalae> reiv, 內存沒有了吧。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 閹割？
<microcai> d?
<microcai> ??
<reiv> scheme很简单。CL还有函数和变量不在一个空间，比较晕。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。原文。有人问是学cl还是scheme.伞哥如是说
<jyf1987> microcai: d你妹
<hymnusalae> cfy, 傘歌是誰？
<cfy> 江哥又在乱骂人了。。。。
<microcai> jyf1987:  ... 键盘一下没反应了
<cfy> hymnusalae: CUMCL,水木上的。nb人物
<jyf1987> microcai: lol
<ofan> å­¦COBOL
<microcai> jyf1987: 乱输一下激活的 ..
<jyf1987> cfy: 你这家伙 老暴人隐私
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。
<cfy> jyf1987: 谁知道谁是江哥。。。你不要自己认啊XD
<vicwjb> 伞哥是个牛人啊
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<reiv> cumcl，看成CMUCL了...
<caleb-> ^k^++
<hymnusalae> reiv, Chicken Scheme 10KB Glasgow Haskell Compiler 450KB  算100!，這就是你說的情況吧？
<vicwjb> 发现iceplayer不错啊。。
<cfy> reiv: 打错。就是cmucl
<jyf1987> cfy: 那我等下给你注册个域名 做个页面 写上办证+ONS
<cfy> jyf1987: 不懂。。。。
<caleb-> iceplayer++
<jyf1987> cfy: 做出来你就懂拉
<cfy> jyf1987: 我错了 哥
<farewell> 谁会在终端设置无线网卡呀
<reiv> hymnusalae: 小于1M的ghc程序，都是demo吧。
<caleb-> 办证+Office of National Statistics
<hymnusalae> reiv, 呃……這麽恐怖？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 辦証？
<reiv> hymnusalae: 用hxt随便写点东西看看...
<farewell> hymnusalae, 会么
<reiv> hymnusalae: 依赖的东西那个多呀....
<hymnusalae> farewell, 我家這無線網卡都用wicd的……
<reiv> hymnusalae: 一个68行的，程序，编译出来16
<reiv> hymnusalae: 16MB
<hymnusalae> reiv, ……
<hymnusalae> reiv, 這代碼裏都在搞些什麽……
<hymnusalae> 不行，肩膀痛……
<reiv> hymnusalae: 用HXT分析新浪的天气网页，输出文本格式的天气。
<reiv> hymnusalae: ==，我贴出来吧
<hymnusalae> reiv, 不是，我是說這編譯出來的程序裏都在搞些什麽。
<farewell> hymnusalae, wicd如何使用啊？
<hymnusalae> farewell, FreeBSD 下後常年不用無線網卡。
<reiv> hymnusalae: 没明白你问什么....
<hymnusalae> farewell, 以前在 Linux 下 wicd 裝上直接用就好，而且那個都是X下的。
<farewell> hymnusalae, ～
<hymnusalae> reiv, 就是GHC生成的代碼裏都是些什麽東西……
<reiv> hymnusalae: 用的库呀...
<reiv> hymnusalae: gtk2hs的也很大的。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 我靠，我把100!裏那個[1..100]換成 [Float]，結果程序更大了，而且gmp的依賴還在……
<cfy> aptitude如何搜索desrciption
<cfy> 相对于名字
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我找到了，就是那位上都市報的那位傘哥是吧。
<reiv> hymnusalae: http://pastebin.com/ZNKmeHq2
<lainme> cfy: ~ddescription
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。就是他
<notedit> farewell, 你可以试一下wicd-curse
<reiv> wicd-curse大好。
<notedit> reiv, 前两天刚有人给我推荐过
 * Yuking 如果蔡琴没有那样的家庭背景，还有多少人会听她的歌呢？
<hymnusalae> reiv, 這就16MB了？
<farewell> notedit, 是终端下的么
<notedit> farewell, 是的
<hymnusalae> reiv, 我怎麽突然覺得我還是學 Pascal 或者 C 算了呢？
<farewell> notedit, 上次不小心把x删除了，想联网再下一个都不会 尴尬
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 你在学啥？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 不要管我了……
<cfy> lainme: thx,不过 ~dscheme，感觉好多内容啊。。。。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 今天被治愈不說，又被打擊了。
<cfy> 有些貌似和scheme无关
<notedit> farewell, 你可以先用网线
<Yuking> hymnusalae: ……
<reiv> hymnusalae: 学haskell是开拓思路。而且haskell的东西编译过了，基本上程序问题就不大了。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 哦……說白了不是拿來用的……
<farewell> notedit, 没试过，apt-get 找不到wicd-curse
<reiv> hymnusalae: 自己喜欢可以用。拿来赚钱不太靠谱。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 都不知道haskell是神马东西
<notedit> farewell, 不会啊
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 問 reiv，人家大師。
<farewell> E: 未发现软件包 wicd-curse
<Yuking> reiv: 那给一句话总结下吧？
<farewell> notedit, 找到了 是wicd-curses
<notedit> farewell, 恩  sorry  记错了
<farewell> notedit, 然后怎么使用
<reiv> Yuking: 纯的、静态、惰性、函数式语言。
<notedit> farewell, 直接在终端 wicd-curses
<Yuking> reiv: 基本不懂
<reiv> Yuking: 纯的 -> 没副作用; 静态 -> 和C差不多，数据类型在写程序的时候就决定了; 惰性 -> 没到用某个变量时，不对其求值; 函数式 -> 鼓励使用递归，函数是一阶类型。
<Yuking> reiv: 那和pascal有点象？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 除了靜態和Pascal一樣外，其它都不一樣。
<ofan> reiv: 感觉类型比c强很多
<reiv> ofan: 是非常的强。所以haskell程序编译不过是常态。
<ofan> haskell写出来的就是漂亮
<Yuking> 那能不能给段代码瞅下？
<ofan> 都起来就根都文档一样.
<reiv> ofan: 真正用的haskell程序是很难看的，除非是大师级的人来写。
<ofan> Yuking: 刚才他们发了一个 http://pastebin.com/ZNKmeHq2
<reiv> Yuking: 我前面贴的那个就是用的代码。
<reiv> Yuking: 到http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell上面看看吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Haskell上面看看吧。 - HaskellWiki
<hymnusalae> 對了，今天誰問我 PC-BSD 的事的？
<hymnusalae> nata 好像是，好像不在。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 我有一點不明白，為什麽 if then else 是以 sugar 的形式給的而不是一個 if :: Bool -> b -> b ->b 的函數給的
<Yuking> reiv: 看着还是不习惯，觉得没C整齐
<reiv> hymnusalae: 那个是语法吧。可能用的比较多的原因。
<reiv> hymnusalae: if的对齐很麻烦.
<hymnusalae> reiv, 我都是用 Guard 的。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 只有 Lambda 式才用 if，不過 lambda 我真的不想用。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 只有要寫 Monad 的時候才用 lambda，因為我討厭 do
<reiv> hymnusalae: do 好用呀。
<hymnusalae> reiv, do 好惡心……
<hymnusalae> reiv, 說不上來，我覺得兩個函數之間沒有個什麽東西接上就不爽。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 像這樣堆函數的超級惡心。
<reiv> hymnusalae: 这个是个人喜好问题了。有人用do喜好用{和,，有人直接对齐。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 嗯。我是那個拿 >>= 對齊的。主要是之前看Neil的博客的時候裏面對do 和return這種方便IP來的人的東西的不滿，受影響了。
<reiv> hymnusalae: 开始学haskell的时候，被return雷的不轻。后来才适应了.
<hymnusalae> reiv, 嗯嗯。
<happyaron> haskell除了装b之外还有啥特别之处？
<reiv> happyaron: 做prototype。有些东西用haskell写特别快，至少比C快。
<reiv> happyaron: 而且编译出来的东西速度用不慢。在win32下面跑的也还不错。
<happyaron> 哦
<reiv> happyaron: 就是东西大了些。
<happyaron> reiv: haskell本身编译处bianry，还是解释语言？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, binary
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 直接出二进制码？
<alvin_rxg> microcai: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82748
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 現在可以的，也可以用llvm出。
<happyaron> o
<reiv> happyaron: haskell是直接从源代码到二进制可执行文件的。
<reiv> happyaron: 也可以变成C。
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  我不是开发者
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<microcai> alvin_rxg: QQ我不懂的
<happyaron> reiv: 原来如此
<reiv> happyaron: ghc是很强大的。里面用到了一个叫C--的东西....
<happyaron> 不懂了。。。
<ofan> C-- = A ?
 * Yuking 除了一点C，啥都不懂
<microcai> ofan: C-- 就是 B 语言
<ofan> mi
<ofan> microcai: XD
<reiv> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C--
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 硬盘管理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319164&p=2219034#p2219034 想把原来的windows分区格式化了 然后再把主目录放到刚分的区上怎么办？ 请哪位高人写出详细步骤谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 三岔口 — 2011-02-25 20:44
<alvin_rxg> http://i.min.us/ij4dgK.gif
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 這也……太……
<hymnusalae> 哎呀，喵……
<cfy> hymnusalae: scheme 里的mod怎么用的？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 应该有mod的吧，(mod 3 2),显示Unbound variable: mod
<hymnusalae> cfy, 上次不是有那個定義嗎？把定義抄止。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 要不然就是要 use-module
<hymnusalae> 你用的是guile吧？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。是啊。怎么use-module?
<hymnusalae> cfy, R6RS的還是R5RS的？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不清楚，怎么看呢？
<hymnusalae> cfy, R6RS我記得在標准庫裏，R5RS我記得在數學庫中，具體的我記不清了，你搜搜吧民。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那估计是r5rs
<cfy> hymnusalae: 原来r5rs是(modulo
<hymnusalae> cfy, modulo
<hymnusalae> remainder
<hymnusalae> cfy, R6RS是mod和mod0
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。看到了。那估计guile还在r5rs
<zdc> 朋友们，我在用的bootloader是lilo，我发现我的/etc/lilo.conf中linux的引导项只有image=vmlinuz，而没有initrd.img之类的东西，不知道使用grub该怎样才能引导系统呢。
<missing> zdc: 你装了它自己会弄的吧
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我现在倒是想知道如何知道用的那个
<cfy> hymnusalae: 厄，guile不支持r6rs...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我也想知道。
<cfy> hymnusalae: The Revised5 Report on the Algorithmic Language Scheme is the previous Scheme standard. Guile implements it.
<zdc> missing, :我的一开始就是安的lilo,我想知道如果系统坏掉了，怎样才能用grub来引导系统
<cfy> hymnusalae: The Revised6 Report on the Algorithmic Language Scheme  is the most recent Scheme standard. Guile does not implement it (yet).
<cfy> 悲剧。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, R6RS有 Racket Ikarus 這樣的支持，你可以用這些。
<missing> zdc: 双系统就是grub4dos,单系统就用live cd了
<missing> zdc: 用lilo有什么好处吗?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我到现在连racket都不会装。。。算了。没关系。正好我ben nanonote上可以guile
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你用什麽呢？不會裝？emerge 一下？
<cfy> hymnusalae: ben nanonote啊。。。。怎么emerge....笔记本的话,rocket,怎么用apt装？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不知道包名
<hymnusalae> ben nanonote是？……
<zdc> missing, 不知道有什么好处，只是系统默认的是lilo,就是安grub也不知道该怎样写menu.lst啊
<cfy> hymnusalae: 开源硬件 http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Ben_NanoNote
<hymnusalae> cfy, Qi...另外一個 Lisp 方言，帶類型的……
<missing> zdc: google就是了
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我先玩着guile,到时候再看。等把sicp看了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 嗯。
<zdc> missing, 不知道怎样GOOgle,找不到，才来这儿的
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我要去把r5rs打印出来。。。。
<hymnusalae> zdc, 各種Wiki裏找找看吧。
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装RTL8111D网卡驱动成功后，重启依旧没有选项。。。。求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319167&p=2219064#p2219064 小弟一个下午都在弄RTL8111D网卡的驱动，主板是G41MT-S2。 尝试了各种方法，都不行。重启之后依旧说没有可用的网络设备。。。 本来想用ubuntu的系统管理里的硬件驱动选项 ...
<zdc> missing, 有同志说：kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda8
<zdc> boot
<zdc> 启动成功。不知道可不可信，我试过一次，好像是说要加载initrd.img才能启动的
<missing> 你是那里装的grub?
<zdc> missing, 其它live cd里的
<missing> zdc: 你的lilo坏了?
<sikao_lfs> 我google又无法用了。大家情况怎么样？
<sikao_lfs> 难道非要用百度?
<zdc> missing, 坏过一次
<missing> zdc: 单系统?
<sikao_lfs> www.google.com.hk无法搜索。老是说重置
<zdc> missing, 不是，留着windows让我老婆玩qq
<hymnusalae> sikao_lfs, 那用bing
<hymnusalae> sikao_lfs, 我就是有病，也不找毒娘。
<sikao_lfs> 终于好了。周期发癫啊
<hymnusalae> sikao_lfs, 沒有辦法，緊張時期。
<sikao_lfs> bing也是个搜索吗？
<lainme> sikao_lfs: 在家我是google.com:80->wallproxy->*.google.com
<sikao_lfs> 还头一次听说.
<missing> zdc: 那你用grub4dos启动嘛
<hymnusalae> sikao_lfs, 微軟的。
<hymnusalae> sikao_lfs, cn.bing.com
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: www.google.com/ncr
<Guest1492> 怎么改名？
<caleb-> 墙老爱找谷歌麻烦
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 這個解決不了重置吧……該重置還是重置吧……
<lainme> sikao_lfs: 或者找个可用的加密搜索ip
<microcai> hymnusalae: https://github.com/microcai/myoverlay/tree/master/x11-plugins/pidgin-qq2010
<hymnusalae> microcai, ?
<caleb-> hymnusalae: https / ipv6 就不会重置
<microcai> hymnusalae:  qq2010 插件的 ebuild
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 恩，那是當然。
<sikao_lfs> 恩谢谢大家。我继续忙活。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 然後呢？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我用FreeBSD的。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  emerge pidgin-qq2010 就可以了
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<zdc> missing, 就是在grub4dos下，不知道怎样启动linux后恢复啊
<missing> zdc: 它不是有自己找的功能吗?
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你說我做收藏是720p呢還是1080p呢？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 720p怕被淘汰太快，1080p太貴了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 收藏什么
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 下载免费的得了
<caleb-> 1080p++
<missing> 那要多大的硬盘啊...
<caleb-> 不过有些人看 AV 喜欢 DVD 画质就好
<ofan> http://site.douban.com/widget/notes/1288347/note/134998039/ 求团购~
<caleb-> 这年头硬盘便宜啊
<missing> 没有收藏的习惯...
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不是，是硬盤。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 硬盤便宜？？？
<hymnusalae> missing, 呀，像什麽EVA/Slayer/FateStayNight/涼宮什麽的還是收藏了好呀
<zdc> missing, 找不也是要指名路径的吗，我只是想知道没有initrd.img，能不能和怎样启动。至于恢复我可以mount,chroot,lilo||liloconfig搞定
<ofan> eva我差TV版的高清
<missing> hymnusalae: 呵呵,支持你,记得做源,哈哈
<hymnusalae> missing, ……我做720p的還是1080p呀……
<missing> hymnusalae: 都做,哈哈
<caleb-> zdc: 该用的驱动都编入就不用 initrd.img
<missing> 满足不同需求
<hymnusalae> missing, 你給錢買硬盤……
<caleb-> zdc: 怕死就先搞个 initrd.img
<missing> hymnusalae: 你的美国佬问我要钱,想死呢
<hymnusalae> missing, 美國佬？
<hymnusalae> missing, 我在中國呢……
<MaskRay> reiv, hymnusalae: 对齐很麻烦，比如 do 里的 then 必须在 if 基础上缩进，但外面就不用了。
<lainme> ofan: 有eva的高清？不是新剧场版的？
<missing> zdc: 不清楚了...用grub2很久了,lilo都没有什么用过
<missing> hymnusalae: 啊....假洋鬼子
<ofan> lainme: 有，旧剧场版的高清
<ofan> 两个..
<myke2> grub2 1.99不太好
<hymnusalae> missing, 為什麽叫假洋鬼子……
<lainme> ofan: thx，我去找
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你還翻記錄看完了……
<ofan> TV版的mkv只有一集
<missing> hymnusalae: 不为什么,我喜欢
<hymnusalae> missing, 愚蠢的人類。
<lainme> 为了eva高清，我要换播放器了……
<hymnusalae> lainme, 你是用1080p的？
<missing> hymnusalae: 赞一个,我有机会op第一踢你,给你最大的优先权,外星人
<ofan> missing: 你也是op
<missing> ofan: 我说有机会~~~
<lainme> hymnusalae: 还不知道啊，正准备搜索
<ofan> missing: .....
<missing> ofan: 干吗?有意见啊
<ofan> lainme: 你要？
<hymnusalae> lainme, ……選擇好的話就說下吧。
<lainme> ofan: 恩
<ofan> lainme: 抽空做个种
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍭ 
<zdc> missing, 哈，哈哈哈哈哈哈，
<zdc> missing, 我这是用grub启动进来的
<missing> zdc: 什么弄的?
<UU123> HOHO
<zdc> missing, 每次弄都没看仔细，实则输入kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdax就行，而不是root=/boot什么的
<missing> 哦,恭喜
<basncy> 多进程多线程编程，现在是用posix标准比较容易移植吧？
<zdc> missing, 同喜同喜
<missing> zdc: 没事用什么lilo简直是自找麻烦
<lainme> ofan: 好像我下载的时候就有mkv的，但当时觉得太大，就下了rmvb……
<yinhm> 晚上好，gzlug近期准备组织一场聚会，有没有谁在广州，或者有意来玩的，请联系我，现在正在征集Topic中。
<ofan> lainme: mkv的也还可以，rmvb是03年重制的？
<basncy> yinhm, 有木有成都的？
<lainme> ofan: 就是eva-fans制作的那个
<ofan> lainme: 哪里下的? 不是同人吧
<lainme> ofan: 不是啊，现在流传的都是这个版本吧。verycd上下的
<yinhm> basncy: 自己组织拜
<basncy> yinhm, 呃。。。
<ofan> lainme: 地址？
<ofan> lainme: verycd上有个很全的  但是基本没有源
<lainme> ofan: 我几年前下的...
<ofan> lainme: 噢~
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • USB方式安装UBUNTU，在准备安装界面停住了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319175&p=2219110#p2219110 我是X200的小黑。目前是win7.我想用win7和ubuntu的双系统，但是按照官方的USB安装方式，每次都是卡在preparing for installing那个界面不动了。请问是为什么啊？怎么解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shirleymarching — 2011-02-2 ...
<cfy> hymnusalae: 怎么把一个list拆开？
<hymnusalae> cfy, car cdr
<hymnusalae> cfy, car 返回第一個元素，cdr返回後面的。
<lainme> ofan: 好像那个mkv也不是高清的啊...
<cfy> hymnusalae: 比如(a 2 3)怎么(a (foo (2 3)))呢？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 用car太麻烦了。。。。好几次啊。
<cfy> (a (car (2 3)) (cdr (2 3)))
<vicwjb> caaar
<cfy> ...
<vicwjb> caddr
<ofan> lainme: 是 也不算特别好，但应该是最好的了
<cfy> 这个有啥意义。。。caaar...
<ofan> TV版的
<vicwjb> cddr
<vicwjb> 实验呗
<cfy> hymnusalae: 如何实现 (foo (car (2 3)) (cdr (2 3)))
<cfy> hymnusalae: 最好一个procedure的。
<yinhm> basncy: gzlug也算是第一次活动。多年前曾经有过gzlug，后来就消失了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我沒有看明白。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 就是用个procedure实现(car (2 3)) (cdr (2 3))
<basncy> yinhm, 明白了。可是我还是学生，还没有毕业。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 拆开列表。然后给函数调用
<hymnusalae> cfy, (defun foo (x) (con ( (car x) ) (cdr x))?
<vicwjb> (caar x)         就等于    (car (car x))
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没有相对于(list的东西么。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 真沒有明白，看不懂你的說法。函數就說輸入什麽輸出什麽吧……
<cfy> vicwjb: 我知道。。。
<vicwjb>  (cdar x)         就等于    (cdr (car x))
<yinhm> basncy: 有的校园氛围挺好的，因为有实验室，BBS，和大把时间。比如USTC
<vicwjb> (cadar x)       就等于    (car (cdr (car x)))
<basncy> yinhm, 最近忙着做毕业设计
<vicwjb>  (cadr x)         就等于    (car (cdr x))
<lainme> ofan: hymnusalae 我还是继续看rmvb吧...那个效果可能好不了多少
<vicwjb> (cddr x)         就等于    (cdr (cdr x))
<basncy> yinhm, USTC是什么？
<vicwjb>  (caddr x)       就等于    (car (cdr (cdr x)))
<hymnusalae> lainme, 你要看mkv上標識的片源……拿TV錄的那個當然就不要指望了。
<yinhm> basncy: 嗯，大事，好好忙毕业吧，一生就一次。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 函数有两个参数
<basncy> yinhm, 要得，谢个咯。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 嗯。
<yinhm> http://www.ustc.edu.cn/
<cfy> hymnusalae: 但是有一个列表很长的。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 然後。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 如何把这个列表传递给函数？我不想用car和cdr
<hymnusalae> cfy, apply？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我看看
<cfy> hymnusalae: thx
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這麽快就用到這麽讓人不爽的函數了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: apply怎么不爽了？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 沒有什麽
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 日本都高清了，电视录的很给力的
<caleb-> 就怕刚好有啥台风地震啥的字幕…
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 就是那個。
<cfy> hymnusalae: (display (apply max-3x+1-path (map string->number (cdr (command-line)))))
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 先挂個台風，再來個地震，最可恨的是幾級以上就來個叮叮響，那太悲劇了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 如果直接car cdr那就好长咯。。。要么弄个中间变量？
<soiamso> 再一次证明，这类型的软件 C / C++ 写不好 http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/networking/3262702/london-stock-exchange-hauled-offline-after-major-data-problem/
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 你什麽時候出現的……10:00上線……
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 嚇死了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 中間變量，你用參數來做？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯？不是。我是说如果不用apply，用car和cdr
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 吓什么？ 这么成 fp 研讨会了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不是，我到最後都不明白你要什麽樣。你這麽說好了，比如 sin 就是 90 -> 1，cos 就是 0 -> 1，cdr 就是 '(a b) -> b，把參數和結果寫給我我試試看吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我的函数要两个参数，(a (1 2))不行啊。所以要用apply
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呵呵……
<hymnusalae> cfy, （con a (1 2))?
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 你用哪个的？ lisp ?
<hymnusalae> ==
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 他用scheme的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, cons
<soiamso> myspace 终于因为其丑陋的UI 挂了 http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/02/25/0610246&amp;from=rss
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我的需求就是apply....不说了。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。
<cfy> hymnusalae: :)
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我暈，剛才說 apply 的話怎麽又說個中間變量是什麽意思？
 * happyaron 天天看着天书一样的lisp
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我说如果不用apply,然后用car啥的。然后这个列表很长很长。所以，估计用中间变量缓存下会比较好
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那你看haskell啥样？
<hymnusalae> cfy, (cons + '(1 2))
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 有豆瓣吗？
<hymnusalae> cfy, (eval (cons '+ '(1 2)))
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 沒有。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 啥意思？用不来
<cfy> hymnusalae: 懂了。。。那直接apply好了。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy 把(eval (cons '+ '(1 2)))執行一下你就知道了。cons相當于 :
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 只是沒有事上豆瓣看看，沒有帳號。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 有什么号？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 你要什麽號……
<hymnusalae> /me 最近智商低下，快不懂人話了。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 豆瓣
<cfy> hymnusalae: 失败。。。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 沒有注冊。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你那什麽Scheme呀，我這 chicken scheme下一切正常呀？
<hymnusalae> cfy, (eval (cons '+ '(1 2)))
 * cfy pasted "lisp" at http://paste2.org/get/1267886
<cfy> hymnusalae: 还是不行。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我不得了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 能幫忙看看嗎，大師？
<soiamso> cfy: in fact too many variation
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 對了，那個C++那個事是換過 Linux 之後那個LSE出的事嗎？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 大师，什么事？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 对啊，原来是 .net/C# 后来是 C++
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。。。。
<yunfan> lol
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 但是软件跟OS关系不大吧，可能是MS要价太高，或服务不周，才换的Linux
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 結果都悲劇？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 我怎麽覺得這麽戲劇化呢……
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 對了，您剛才說 too many variation 是指？
<hymnusalae> (cons '+ '(1 2)) => '(+ 1 2)     (eval '(+ 1 2)) => 3 感覺沒有看到什麽變體呀？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 不同吧，在linux上，公司自己还是有主动权，LSE 要手拿这个主动权，才换的Linux吧
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 加 ' 表示 strict 的意思？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, quote
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 不是，你剛才 too many variation 是說？
<lifeng> hymnusalae: clisp下是合法的
<hymnusalae> lifeng, scheme下呢？
<cfy> hymnusalae: (eval '(+ 1 2)),出错，还是
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 不明白，fp 语言太多，而且 lisp 分支太多
<cfy> hymnusalae: soiamso '是quote不是很基础的知识么。。。。。
 * cfy 洗澡去。。。
<lifeng> hymnusalae: 不懂scheme。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 要不你去#lisp问问？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<hymnusalae> cfy, 多試試。
<soiamso> cfy: 我只学过 haskell ...
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我不去問了，chicken很正常，您的guile做孽去吧。
<hymnusalae> reiv 不在了。
<soiamso> cfy: 虽然里面的语法更加丰富，但是还没有学过 ' 的定义
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 打個招呼，能幫個忙嗎？
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ....
<soiamso> cfy: lisp 开始学的时候对那些括号无语，就放弃了
<lifeng> hymnusalae: guile中(eval '(+ 1 2))都是错误的
<soiamso> cfy: 我觉得用花括号更实际
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 這麽悲劇……那要 (eval (+ 1 2)) 嗎？
<vicwjb>  (eval (+ 1 2)) 也是错的 在guile里
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, guile 裏的 eval 要怎麽用呀？
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, (eval form2 user-initial-environment) 是因為  user-initial-environment 嗎？
<vicwjb> (primitive-eval '(+ 1 2))
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 謝謝。
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 謝謝。
<vicwjb> (eval '(+ 1 2) (interaction-environment))
<soiamso> hymnusalae: vicwjb才是大师
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 這裏不少大師……
<vicwjb> 。。。。。。。。。俺是网上搜来滴。。。
<hymnusalae> 都謙虛都謙虛……
<vicwjb> 惭愧惭愧
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 最近这里变成 fp 大论坛了 ？
<vicwjb> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-schm/part3/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Scheme语言深入
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 謝謝。
<vicwjb> chicken 怎么样？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 你教我 Haskell 的， MaskRay 自學 Haskell，cfy 改投 Scheme 的，reiv 和你出來指教。加上 lifeng 等人圍觀指教……大概就是這樣。
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 還行，編譯速度比較快，生成的bin比較小，速度一般。
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 速度算編譯裏慢的，不過看benchmark比解釋的要快。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 没有这回事吧，事情经过应该是这样的你自学 Haskell 的， 我出来说了两句后潜水，MaskRay 也是自學 Haskell，cfy 改投 Scheme 的，reiv 出來指教。加上 lifeng 等人圍觀指教……大概就是這樣。
<lifeng> 反正我总是围观= =
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 啥事？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒你事……：）
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呃，沒有，年前你教我的……
<soiamso> 去地铁站接人，先潜一下
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 88
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: <hymnusalae> MaskRay, 打個招呼，能幫個忙嗎？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦，我錯了……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, vicwjb 幫忙了，不好意思。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 大概就是 eval 的使用。
<cfy> soiamso: hymnusalae:我改投lisp，scheme或是cl还没有定
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你改投 scheme 了？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我錯了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒有，只是看過一些。
<cfy> MaskRay: 感觉perl -e '$s+=$_ for(1..$ARGV[0]);print "$s\n"'还挺快的
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件推荐 • 上网到底好还是不好？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319180&p=2219173#p2219173 生活，工作压力太大了，压得人喘不过气，越来越多的人迷恋上上网，在那里寻求乐趣，但是久而久之，渐渐不想从那个世界出来了，如果你或者你身边的亲人，朋友，有爱上网的朋友们，想要预防也好，“治疗”也好，可以 ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 但是我随便写了个3x+1，相对scheme(guile)就慢死了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: guile 相对 sbcl 也慢死了吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个倒是不清楚。我在看sicp。看得很慢很慢。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 没写cl版本比较过。
<hymnusalae> 怎麽這次小k沒有來“對不起，感覺像個水帖”。
<hymnusalae> 這個明顯是水呀。
<hymnusalae> 沒有了，帖子。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你觉得#f好，还是nil好？
<hymnusalae> cfy, #f。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我觉得nil显得nb点。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我對強類型有過分的偏執。
<MaskRay> cfy: nil ，我觉得 t nil 蛮好的，#t #f 很难受
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。是啊。估计以后得cl.scheme的#f看着就觉得‘山寨’
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那不是 False 這樣的你很受不了嗎？
<cfy> MaskRay: 以前一直受到nil的熏陶。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我无所谓啦。啥类型的。用perl惯了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我也想改呀。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 改啥？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 一同學想讓我學學動態的或者弱類型的，說是讓我開拓開拓思路。和我說“世界上本來沒有類型，人想的多了才有了類型……”
<hymnusalae> cfy, 問題這個腦子接受不了。
 * microcai 调式了一下 qq
<huangg> MaskRay: 怎樣
<hymnusalae> microcai, 如何？
<huangg> microcai: 我是說QQ調試的怎樣
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 确实，大写麻烦些，但 # 这种符号更加讨厌
 * microcai 找到了几个崩溃的地方
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那个同学啊。多类型就是抽象了下吧。机器代码还是那个啊
<microcai> MaskRay:  #include 没有 # 何来C
<cfy> soiamso: 刚才你说{}比() 习惯？你不觉得{}打出来要shift么
<MaskRay> microcai: 确实不大舒服
 * microcai 睡觉咯
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這個刺挑的好強……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 88
<huangg> microcai: baibai
<cfy> MaskRay: 欢迎再倒戈cl...
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ???
<microcai> hymnusalae:  什么？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 88呀。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 什麽什麽……
<microcai> hymnusalae: 什么刺？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 啊，沒有什麽沒有什麽。
<vicwjb> o'caml 挺好玩啊
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 玩呀。
<vicwjb> 想玩的太多了。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 收到 SPoJ 的那個信，不知道你有沒有？
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 比如？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 选项里可以禁发邮件
<cfy> hymnusalae: guile如何编译成binary呢？
<vicwjb> python perl lisp c web 啊啊啊太多了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 好像不能。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。。
<ofan> vicwjb: 你学ocaml啊？
<vicwjb> ada
<vicwjb> ofan: 不是啊  刚刚看到介绍 觉得挺有意思，不用看lisp的括号也可以函数编程了
<cfy> hymnusalae: 有没有把字符串连结起来的函数？
<hymnusalae> cfy, string->list x
<hymnusalae> cfy, 然後加一起再 list->string
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看过那个后宫佳丽三千人，铁杵磨成绣花针的视频没？
<ofan> vicwjb: 额.. 其实能FP的还有js
<cfy> hymnusalae: thx
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 給下
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://v.ku6.com/show/D4nrh9f3sr35ZR_P.html
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我覺得那個可能蠢了，看 R5RS 吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: bilibili娘把原版删了，要纯净字幕的去http://u.115.com/file/f5ecbcef02下
<hymnusalae> ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/46494545-1669363525.html
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这个应该是阿婆主原版
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 好的。我找找
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不太会用。。。list->string...
<edison0354> cfy: 你也可以看看……看完以后三个月不能考语文诗词……
<hymnusalae> cfy, == 我開個 csi
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/11294189/
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这个是歌词
<cfy> edison0354: ...我不用考。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你去看那个视频……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。难道先分别string->list再list->string?
<edison0354> happyaron: 你就不要看了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 嗯。
<cfy> edison0354: okay,还在打开。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 應該有標准庫的函數可以做。
<vicwjb> 字符串连接 用string-append
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。。我啥了。。。应该map+display+list
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不需要连接在一起。。。
<cfy> vicwjb: 哦。。。是。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, string-append
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这个append的话也要把数字先转换成string吧。我还是map好了
<cfy> edison0354: 打不开。。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這個……
<edison0354> cfy: 看最开始我发的那个酷6的那个
<vicwjb> 点对我一直搞不懂有啥用
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 太強大了。
<cfy> edison0354: 哦
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 什麽 (.)？
<ofan> Clojure有米有人关注？
<edison0354> cfy: 不行就下那个115的看
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我想知道曲子是啥
<vicwjb> hymnusalae: 恩
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我看過。那個 on Java 那個吧……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 看下面簡介。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 是.. 跑JVM里的
<roylez_> 不如高卧且加餐？？？
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 在哪個裏面有什麽用。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 不過用不和其它的一樣用嗎？
<edison0354> roylez_: 主席也看了？
<roylez_> en
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不清楚，刚才在某频道问为啥Lisp最近这么火，说是因为Clojure
<vicwjb> hymnusalae: 就是点对是干啥的。。一直没搞明白
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 點對？ .. ？哪個裏面的？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哪里的简介？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 這個我不知道。
<vicwjb> lisp里啊  就是 (a . b)  这玩意
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，bilibili沒有了。那放棄。
<xrfang> 请问有办法下载网页上内嵌的基于flash的音频/视频吗？
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, (a . b) 是原來鏈表的樣子。
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/elisp/html_node/Dotted-Pair-Notation.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Dotted Pair Notation - GNU Emacs Lisp Reference Manual
<hymnusalae> xrfang, 我記不是太清了，你看下dTa吧。
<xrfang> downthenmall？
<xrfang> 貌似没印象有这种功能。。。
<Xunrui> ^k^: hi
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTkxMzAxMjI4.html
<vicwjb> hymnusalae: 哦哦哦哦
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这个看咩？
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍯ 
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有看過，不過不太敢興趣。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这才叫治愈……
<cfy> edison0354: nb啊。。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有，今天被小圓臉搞的。
<edison0354> cfy: 晕，你终于看到了，不容易啊
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, http://bilibili.us/video/av3279/
<cfy> edison0354: 找了下耳机
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 水耀日是星期三把？
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • 敢问如何调整openbox的屏幕分辨率？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319184&p=2219197#p2219197 已正确安装显卡驱动，但openbox下所有程序字体显示过小，请问高人如何调整？先谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 qyga — 2011-02-25 23:23
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 木土水火金我記得是
<Pwnna> h
 * edison0354 http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110224/175660.html
 * edison0354 大家一定要看啊！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這個看過了。
<void1> hymnusalae: 什么乱七八糟的
<void1> 日月火水木金土
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你必然看过
<edison0354> void1: 我记得也是这样的……
<hymnusalae> void1, 這個怎麽記呀。
<void1> 时间常了，自然就记住了
<hymnusalae> void1, 我總想到木火土金水順次相生，隔一相克上去……
<void1> 美少女战士
<cfy> edison0354: 看了。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 评论里有人在求蓝白条纹……
<edison0354> cfy: 恩，内裤其实也是裤……
<Pwnna> 终于成功的用TOR突破防火墙连到Freenode SALS + Xchat真是麻烦。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這想到澪？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 从星期五往下，金木水火月日土
<edison0354> hymnusalae: RIO？
<void1> edison0354: 也错了...
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，我試試看，我怕過些天又記成什麽亂的東西了。
<edison0354> void1: ？
<void1> edison0354: 哦，方向反的
<edison0354> void1: 我从星期五往回数嘛～
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。。。。没错。。
<MeaCulpa> E...
<MeaCulpa> 苍井空老师中文出神入化了...
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 求傳送門。
<MeaCulpa> aoi_sola: 爆笑 RT @wakamatsu_tei 渋谷センター街にて｢アタシ、今、恵比寿マスカット入ったらかなりイケると思うんだけど～｣と勢いよく話す女子高生風グループとすれ違う。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 看不懂。。。。
<MeaCulpa> "爆笑"
<MeaCulpa> 这种词都出来了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我也fo去。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 搜索热血男儿无敌凉快
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> Japs boy fan dance
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 很多视频国外是不能看的，只有中国境内才有版权
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 表示看不懂日文……
<MeaCulpa> 不过这个可以
<MeaCulpa> 头发像豪猪...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 三国杀又被灭了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: I need that vimperator plugin, char hint, not working in my pentadactyl now
<MeaCulpa> 有些页面无耻的有几百个链接
<lemonhall> 新人来报道
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: welcome
<OT_iux> welcome
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕晚上早阿
<OT_iux> 还不休息呢
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: timezone, 10:00 here
<MeaCulpa> 正是干活的时间呢
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 噢噢
<OT_iux> 好吧，我正从不远的未来向你发来贺电
 * OT_iux 已经提前你14个小时进入周六
<lemonhall> 呵呵
<lemonhall> 第一次用IRC。。
<MeaCulpa> :O
<OT_iux> :)
<MeaCulpa> wekend!
<MeaCulpa> weekend
<OT_iux> lol
<MeaCulpa> damn
<MeaCulpa> 人生地不熟，周末比较无趣
<lemonhall> 正在编译GNOME3，猫在官方的GNOME-SHELL频道里。。。听各位大人讨论呢
<MeaCulpa> shopping 麻醉自己
<MeaCulpa> gnome.... 这辈子我还没进过
<OT_iux> 咩庫魯帕去找金發碧眼的妹子過周末吧
<OT_iux> @@
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 我有老婆孩子呢
<OT_iux> 為啥沒進過？都是KDE？
<OT_iux> @@
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 回来了
<OT_iux> 已經有金發碧眼的老婆加上四處亂竄的一幫娃了麽
<MeaCulpa> 再说显然这里还是Brunette 比 Blondes辣一点
<OT_iux> lol
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: no，我只是路过
<MeaCulpa> 老婆是100% 上海人
<OT_iux> @@ 可是隔壁 Linuxfire不也經常見到你= =
<MeaCulpa> 我在啊
 * OT_iux 跳來跳去
<MeaCulpa> 我还是喜欢brunettes，比较有多样性
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 结了婚，心头就像有个盖盖，啥激情，到那里就下去了
<OT_iux> @@。
<MeaCulpa> blondes还是留给我儿子吧
<OT_iux> 围城阿……
<MeaCulpa> 现在看到女人，再咋好，想起lp发飙的模样，还是敬而远之吧
<OT_iux> @@。
<MeaCulpa> 总有一天任何人都会变成lp那样
<OT_iux> 我一瞬间看成了想起LD发飙的模样，还是敬而远之吧
<MeaCulpa> 不就是一个洞洞嘛，浮云
 * OT_iux 抖
<OT_iux> =。=
<MeaCulpa> 想象一下知了幼虫在泥土里打的那个洞，浮云
<OT_iux> 我很想截图发给你lp
<OT_iux> 然后看看你们脸上的表情……
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 冷场了
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 我lp知道
<MeaCulpa> 我有小秘吧聊天记录发她老人家email的
<OT_iux> 纳尼……
<OT_iux> 真可怕
<MeaCulpa> 再说这个尺度远不如我们床头谈话
<lemonhall> 夫妻真是可怕啊
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 最近小秘的服务器down了
<OT_iux> @@
<soiamso> ......
<aner``> 請教一下,emacs 里运行 shell ,shell 中执行 more ,按 q 无法退出 more ,请问如何解决??
<aner``> 原来输入 q 之后还得按回车... :)
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> emacs
<MeaCulpa> Why the hell do you need more in emacs
<vicwjb> 。。。。。。。
<rechael> 请问一下rmmod 不能删除模块了  它说XXX in use 如何删呢
<vicwjb> 把xxx kill掉 在删
<rechael> 好像出错
<wowoto> bkjk
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^>  06:06
<MeaCulpa> YAY WEEKEND!!!
<MeaCulpa> 7/qui
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-26
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • ？？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319206&p=2219329#p2219329 好像有问题 怎么解决qwe.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 AhaOK — 2011-02-26 7:56
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 今天更新后的firefox更新到4.0b12,是英文界面。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319207&p=2219333#p2219333 如题，安装zh-cn.xpi后也不显示中文菜单。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2011-02-26 8:12
<billlee> 为什么动态库放在/usr/local/lib就找不到，/etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf 里面明明有这个路径呀？
<missing> billlee: 啥库?
<billlee> missing, 自己的库，放在/usr/local/lib就不能找到，放在/usr/lib就可以用
<missing> billlee: PATH的问题?
<billlee> missing, $PATH 是搜索可执行文件的路径吧，和so的是不一样的
<missing> billlee: 那咋办?
<missing> 你程序里面指定路径性不?
<billlee> missing, 本来动态库路径是在/etc/ld.so.conf指定的，现在里面都有这个了
<billlee> missing, 没有指定绝对路径
<missing> 哦...我不知道的...那是不是你的系统 或者rp出了问题呢?
<NoIE> 今天早晨，伦敦证交所开盘后不久就因为一个大的技术故障而停止了交易。截至9点50分，伦敦证交所仍然因
<NoIE> 为技术问题停止交易。伦敦证交所自上周启用基于Linux的交易系统后，遭遇了一连串的技术问题，主要与数据有
<NoIE> 关，如错误的股价、空白价格和错误交易量等等。前一天，它的米兰交换，意大利证交所，整个上午都停机交易。
<NoIE> 看到这个消息，很是怀疑此消息来源于奇客网站，随后我查看了英文网站的内容，伦敦证交所在主会场平台，是用C + +语言
<NoIE> 和Novell公司的SUSE Linux为基础的数据中心运行。写明”用了红色字体部分linux （一个词，概括了所有的linux发行版）
<NoIE> 当然问题出在那里，我们不的而知，最起码保持原文的意思。发布者十有八九，WIN粉丝”  ，这样就会对linux初期用户,对linux使用造成有一定的误解。
<NoIE> 在早8点（格林威治时间）开盘后，交易暂停，知道（直到）下午12:15付，交易才得以恢复。
<NoIE> http://cn.ibtimes.com/articles/4093/20110225/lundun-zanting-jiaoyi.htm
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 什麽意思？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 練字是什麽意思？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 紅字，就是那個翻譯嗎？
<NoIE> 我也没太看明白。
<PSWZ-zhangy> 问一下， 我的kde桌面每次登录都要按两下alt＋shift＋f12 才能开启混成特效， 有没有什么办法能让他自动打开啊～～
<PSWZ-zhangy> 谢谢啦
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 那你也給個出處呀……
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 稍等。。。
<hymnusalae> PSWZ-zhangy, 你有試過哪些方法？
<PSWZ-zhangy> 什么方法都没试过～～
<PSWZ-zhangy> 关闭桌面特效， 再开开
<hymnusalae> PSWZ-zhangy, 那你在 systemsettings 裏面重新設置下。
<PSWZ-zhangy> 删除 .kde4
<PSWZ-zhangy> 设置了当时成功， 但是只要注销再登录就没有了， 只能按两下那个组合件才能恢复～～
<NoIE> hymnusalae:
<NoIE>  http://www.xjspace.org/%E4%BC%A6%E6%95%A6%E8%AF%81%E4%BA%A4%E6%89%80%E5%9F%BA%E4%BA%8Esuse-linux%E4%B8%BA%E5%9F%BA%E7%A1%80%E7%9A%84%E6%95%B0%E6%8D%AE%E4%B8%AD%E5%BF%83%EF%BC%8C%E5%9B%A0%E6%95%B0%E6%8D%AE%E9%97%AE%E9%A2%98.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 伦敦证交所基于SUSE Linux为基础的数据中心，因数据问题暂停交易 | The official xjspace
<rococo> 悲剧
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 我覺得那個寫文章的人也有些奇怪，所有連接都打開了也沒有找到他的練字。
<hymnusalae> 紅字
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 紅字是他自己劃的話，誰會注意到那種事。
<hymnusalae> _pswz-zhangy, 刪除.kde4……呃，#kde可是標題上就寫著不要這樣
<_pswz-zhangy> 啊？～～
<hymnusalae> _pswz-zhangy, 在外面說吧。
<hymnusalae> _pswz-zhangy, 其實無所謂。
<hymnusalae> _pswz-zhangy, 那個那樣寫有兩點，1是他們想知道bug在哪，刪除就解決的話他們就不知道問題出在什麽地方了；再者就是.kde4裏有你的郵件什麽東西的，刪除要重新設置的。
<_pswz-zhangy> 哦， 反证这样做了没有解决～～
<_pswz-zhangy> 呵呵
<hymnusalae> _pswz-zhangy, 你到 #kde 裏問問吧。
<hymnusalae> _pswz-zhangy, 這個可能只好找他們了。不過不要抱太大希望，#kde 也是比較冷的頻道。
<wowoto> roylez: :D主席
<missing> wowoto: 赞~~~董事的孩子,主席好
<wowoto> missing: ：）
<missing> 话说这里有没有知道php的啊?
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 笔记本电脑不能待机问题的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319213&p=2219398#p2219398 系统：Ubuntu10.10 笔记本：Thinkpad X200 Ubuntu10.10升级到最新的内核后，系统的待机功能失效，换回原来的内核，待机工作正常。 笔记本电脑没有正常的待机功能根本不能用啊，希望真正的高手能修正一下最新的内核，彻底解 ...
<alvin_rxg> Hello 各位，国内现在能访问 cjb.net 吗？
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 在么
<alvin_rxg> ghosTM55: 你好，能否帮忙看看，现在国内能访问 cjb.net 吗？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 能
<alvin_rxg> 为什么我帮人测试不能……
<hymnusalae> ofan, 老虚中枪？伦理审查机构BPO认定"魔法少女小圆"过于暴力、残虐令其整改
<ghosTM55> alvin_rxg: 能，上海电信
<ofan> hymnusalae: 汗...
<ofan> 刚起床..
<missing> alvin_rxg: 可以啊
<alvin_rxg> missing: ghosTM55: 谢谢。虽然还是不清楚为什么帮人测试却不行……是不是和 360 有关？
<alvin_rxg> 又或者和 qq 有关？……
<missing> alvin_rxg: 你用360浏览器....
<alvin_rxg> missing: 不是我，对方使用的。但是 ping 也不行
<widon> 我把vsftp的配置文件删除了怎么恢复啊
<widon> 重新下载都没有用也
<missing> alvin_rxg: 对方是那里的?什么isp?
<alvin_rxg> missing: 杭州，哪个 isp 不知道，她也不知道……
<missing> alvin_rxg: 她,女孩子家上那干吗?我就是申请ssh去了,密码都忘了...
<NoIE> 个人用户的80端口是被封锁的。
<alvin_rxg> missing: 有些事说多了，人家想看了呗…… =.=
<missing> alvin_rxg: 弄一个vpn给她,win linux都是最简单的
<alvin_rxg> ok. 晚点考虑下 vpn
<ghosTM55> alvin_rxg: 360是什么?
 * ghosTM55 6年不用windows的表示不知道神马是360
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 喵？
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 你在這賣萌吧，不知道360是什麽。
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 今天下午来参加聚会么? 我需要一台装有gentoo的机器帮忙做掩饰
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 演示
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 参加的
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 好的
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: 哈哈
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 那到时候借你机器一用，谢谢
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 我怕我装的软件达不到要求什么的，有什么要求吗？
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 没要求，我只演示portage的一些基础用法
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 我本来想今天讲的很详细，现在我想分两次讲，这次先讲基础
<lemonhall> ??
<lemonhall> GNOME-SHELL编译好了，但是卡在一个JS报错，UTF-8上面
<lemonhall> 有同样经历的人么？
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 好的
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 恩，谢谢
<lemonhall> portage?
<lemonhall> gentoo的东西
<lemonhall> Vala有人使用么？
<missing> 我知道shotwell是vala弄得:-D
<lemonhall> 呵呵
<lemonhall> 看来得直接搜索VALA频道
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu故事和感慨 • windows-->ubuntu崎岖之路 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319223&p=2219441#p2219441 所学专业的缘故，一步一步，逐渐接触linux。 后明白 电脑！= windows 熟悉之后，真的爱上了她。 可笑一厢终身守之。 发现linux还有很多东西要做 ， 暂时离不开win。 谢谢，linux，你让我知道 ，原来我也可以做自己想做的事情。  ...
<lemonhall> 就是个操作系统，别感慨了。。。
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 你們在哪講呀？
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 哪個市的活動？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 最近小k就傳這些個心情帖呀。
<lemonhall> 我发觉一个频道没200人以上，问问题就根本没人响应的
<lemonhall> gnome-shell 不到60人，VALA就40个人
<lemonhall> clutter更少。。。。
<lemonhall> 悲剧啊
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你要問什麽問題呀。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 有的頻道就算有700人，你問問題也不一定有人回。
<redmorning> Deluge总是check没下完的任务，怎么回事？
<xiamx> 一般问比较冷门的问题都很难得到答案
<xiamx> 去Stackexchange吧
<lemonhall> STACKEXCHANGE的人把我赶到IRC来了
<lemonhall> 说是VALA太冷了。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 那就不要管vala了。
<redmorning> 弄得硬盘直响，碰上四五十G的种子就更悲剧了。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 好吧
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你管一個問誰誰不知道的東西也太悲催了些。
<hymnusalae> redmorning, 你在下什麽呢~~？
<redmorning> hymnusalae: mozart合集
<hymnusalae> redmorning, ……
<hymnusalae> 好吧我想歪了。
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: 上海
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: follow @ghosTM55 on twitter
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, ……悲劇了。
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: 你就知道了
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 目前沒有 Twitter
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: 呵呵
<nata> lemonhall: kde-cn更少，才5人。不要说灌水，淹水都没尸体出来。
<hymnusalae> nata, 哈哈哈
<nata> 太不人道了他们
<hymnusalae> nata, 不人道？
<hymnusalae> nata, 這和人道有什麽關系？
<hymnusalae> nata, 對了，你搞過 PC-BSD 嗎？
<nata> hymnusalae: 问东西都没人回答:)
<hymnusalae> nata, 你要累死那些人呀……
<nata> hymnusalae: 以前要搞的，那时后还在选linux os。发觉很难在有windows的分区做双系统
<hymnusalae> nata, 我只是想問問能不能讓他的安裝程序不要安裝X
<xiamx> 好像越来越多人开始讨论bsd了
<nata> hymnusalae: 至少有看到的都写两句。
<nata> bsd
<nata> bsd软件没那么多。不过他们都说稳定
<billlee> 关于shell中的条件表达式的man page叫做什么？就是什么[ -z something ]之类的。
<xiamx> nata, 好像是挺稳定的，我用淘汰下来的本本装了个freebsd
<nata> xiamx: 装pc-bsd也挺好的，GUI始终有视觉效果嘛。hehe
<xiamx> nata, 桌面上少了好多ubuntu上有的好东西，用着不方便
<nata> 我发觉在synaptic的选项如果选到Pre-released update系统很多部分就会开始不稳定。很多人都不知道升级后常说变得不稳定
<nata> xiamx: 对咯
<xiamx> 没开pre-released，用着lucid LTS呢，还是稳定优先吧
<ofan> billlee: man test
<billlee> ofan, thanks
<nata> 对咯，有时后见到crash来时会很烦
<happyaron> proposed和backports都不开就稳定了。
<happyaron> 这俩不能乱开的。
<nata> hymnusalae: 好像x是预装的，根本没得选
<snowshow> ... ...
<nata> backport我要开没办法，因为我要新鲜....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<snowshow> -_-|
<MeaCulpa> 感谢facebook，austin office这里的同性恋团体和我接上头了
<xiamx> backport 可以开，开了以后把priority设成最低
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Nb 否
<nata> xiamx: 可以设priority的吗？
<ofan> 上bbs都用什麽客戶端？ cli的..
<nata> 近排的gnome3很有新鲜感
<snowshow> kde 4 也不错
<nata> 我一直转来转去的，在kde和gnome。看到时可以unity玩了
<lemonhall> 这两天在编译ibus-cloud-pinyin和gnome-shell时发觉
<lemonhall> 163的源不稳定
<lemonhall> 换成主服务器
<snowshow> 163 很快啊
<lemonhall> 编译顺利多了
<lemonhall> backports指什么？
<lemonhall> 看了更新日志里写和Natty有关。。。。
<lemonhall> 算是候选的？
<nata> kde在menu那里已经很少变化了。我看要退化了。。虽然我是她的纷屎
<lemonhall> 快是快，可是让3个项目的编译都出现了LIB依赖问题。。。。
<snowshow>  just libget
<nata> 163和骨头在我这里也不稳定
<roylez_> ofan: pcmanx 没比这个更好的了
<ofan> roylez_: Thx..
<hymnusalae> nata, 我看了半天，決定還是FreeBSD。ZFS手動上。
<roylez_> ofan: 哪个bbs？现在我已经没bbs可上了
<ofan> roylez_: ptt.cc
<nata> hymnusalae: 我觉得pc-bsd，在安装软件方面上至少有多一个选择
<roylez_> ofan: ptt我几个月上去看一次笨版，其他的，觉得没什么看头
<hymnusalae> nata, ……PBI和Ports不差不多嗎？也沒有多太多什麽新的東西，雖然可以拿Ports裏沒有的軟件做PBI。
<ofan> 貌似都得實名認証。。 不太爽
<roylez_> ofan: 还是以前一塌糊涂的三角地好
<ofan> roylez_: 哪里？ 三角地？
<roylez_> ofan: 忘了当年怎么注册的了
<roylez_> ofan: 一塌糊涂的三角地阿，现在已经被和谐了
<ofan> roylez_: 额  可惜了..
<nata> hymnusalae: pbi傻瓜式安装很爽，但有时候它并不能和port一致。port在搞依赖好像会发疯。问xiamx看。他在完bsd
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 背書授權在國內有用的嗎？還是說現在已經成為一個代名詞，而不是確指在文件背面簽字？
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 你在用 PC-BSD？
<hymnusalae> nata, 那我就不用，其實我現在問題解決方法更簡單的就是，把PC-BSD的內核配置拿過來。
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 不懂
<hymnusalae> nata, GENERIC 有些花花的東西沒有還是很不爽的。
<xiamx> hymnusalae, 我有一台freebsd
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 你怎么一会简体一会正体的
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 你要怪 fcitx
<nata> hymnusalae: 高手ah你:)我喜欢简单
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 這個東西轉正功能還是差點。過些天換回 scim 後我手打正體就好了。
<hymnusalae> nata, 不是，連 framebuffer 都不給開。VESA的一個模塊 GENERIC 默認不帶，vidcontrol換不過去，悲劇的很。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Austin office gay/lesbian 组织和我接头。。
<hymnusalae> nata, 看那麽大的字，有的時候我看程序很不爽。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 你加入吧。
<MeaCulpa> Roylez
<MeaCulpa> 我现在兴趣还在girl
<MeaCulpa> facebook 强大
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 基友发现你了？赶紧从了阿
<MeaCulpa> 不行，我还是喜欢妞
<roylez_> 你说的是伪娘吧
<nata> hymnusalae: 你不是会偏策吗？
<MeaCulpa> facebook里面我忘了把interested in men 勾掉了
<hymnusalae> nata, 哈？我什麽都不知道。
<roylez_> http://i.min.us/ij39rk.gif
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哈哈哈哈，你靈魂深處還是有個基情的心呀。
<nata> 我看MeaCulpa要加入了，等不及
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTIyNDIzNDg0.html
<MeaCulpa> 没有，我痔疮
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 那個吐煙圈的原來是玩吹管樂器的嗎？
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 這腹震玩的……
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 看那个视频
<MeaCulpa> 优库这里看不了的
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 為什麽？
<roylez_> hymnusalae: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTc1NTMwMDc2.html
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 他爬到米国去了
<missing> /var/www/下面的目录文件 什么改权限不行的?
<MeaCulpa> 只有中国有这类版权统帐
<nata> 看来MeaCulpa大便时有用力和过就的习惯。痔疮给人磨磨就美了。够处。见红
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 我知道他在米國
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 問題我用的美國的代理也沒有事呀。
<hymnusalae> nata, +1
<nata> haha
<MeaCulpa> nata，我要塞根黄瓜进你的，没成熟的，带刺
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 公司会禁一些stream的
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 那個吐水圈的怎麽來的……
<MeaCulpa> nata，不是大便的关系，只是xxoo 太久，你长大了就明白了
<nata> MeaCulpa: 不要太出力:)
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 高手就会...
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 禁stream深有感觸，實驗室連副本都能打，就是不能上acfun
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 我安装ubuntu10。10的为什么不出现windows下的磁盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319230&p=2219501#p2219501 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 losers — 2011-02-26 12:09
<hymnusalae> `h
<roylez_> hymnusalae: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTUxMTA4MjQw.html
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 真蛋疼……
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 是威武好不好
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 烟圈大炮
<hymnusalae> roylez_, ……
<nata> MeaCulpa: 在医学没听过xxx会致痔疮:)
<MeaCulpa> 技术上说，过久不射会有这个副作用
<sory> 请问有谁知道怎么 永久改变 terminal 的ps1值吗？谢谢
<MeaCulpa> 从前列腺那里，血管和肌肉相互影响很大
<MeaCulpa> 你什么shell就什么rc
<sory> MeaCulpa: ？ rc是什么？:-D
<nata> MeaCulpa: 那是蛋蛋的腺才会有问题吧..很远呢
<MeaCulpa> 配置文件
<MeaCulpa> nata就你还学医，妇科的？
<sory> MeaCulpa:就是直接修改配置文件吗？
<MeaCulpa> 自己手指shengjin
<hymnusalae> sory, bash -> bashrc zsh->zshrc
<MeaCulpa> 伸进肛门体会一下，知道感觉到麻麻的那里，就可以刺激到前列腺了
<sory> hymnusalae: 好的，谢谢阿
<nata> MeaCulpa: 对各门科学有研究罢..
<MeaCulpa> 直接改.profile大概也可以
<MeaCulpa> nata，我之是从小听午夜广播入睡而已
<MeaCulpa> U gonna learn a lot from those
<nata> MeaCulpa: 我看你是弄前列腺按摩吧。对哪里的炎症很有效:)
<MeaCulpa> 发改委应该捐钱给新西兰
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 要我就放在 .login
<hymnusalae> .login_conf
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, .profile什麽的總感覺不靠譜。
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 传说中的空气炮 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQxNTM1NjI4.html
<MeaCulpa> 哦，没听过这个文件
<roylez_> 哦，基友不知呢...
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 我不行了，真受不了。這些人太蛋疼了。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哈？Linux下沒有 /etc/login.conf 文件嗎？
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 还记得户愚吕弟吗？他就玩这个的
<MeaCulpa> yeah，变身肌肉人
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 我不看白書的……
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 又想起了肉山大魔王
<MeaCulpa> 有么，是说全局环境啊原来
<lemonhall> 这里是个水群
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 好吧，我現在已經不知道 Linux 的任何情況了，我什麽都不知道了。真是太極的境界呀，哈哈哈哈。
<lolicon> 肉山自重。。
<imbalism> 大家好，可以直接提问吗？
<roylez_> 直接问就好，闲人很多
<hymnusalae> imbalism, 當然。看話題
<imbalism> 哦，看到了，谢谢
<hymnusalae> imbalism, “直接提問 耐心等待”
<MeaCulpa> linux只是内核，你那个才是os
<hymnusalae> lolicon, Loli控……
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 啥？
<MeaCulpa>  Yeah do not ask for ask
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 神馬OS都是浮雲。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, OS又不能和你玩攪基。
<imbalism> 我买了一个旧键盘，有一个键不能用。我用xev查不到keycode,用dmesg查不到scancode，我绝望的时候，用cat /dev/usb*,发现我按这个键的时候，会有data出来
<MeaCulpa> Hehe
<MeaCulpa> .......
<lolicon> 换键盘
<imbalism> 这个旧键盘是ps/2的，我用一个适配器连的我的笔记本
<Gun^Rose> 帮忙推荐一个多线程下载工具，最好是支持续传和文件名批量下载的，论坛看晕了！
<lemonhall> 为了一个键，你都用到xev和dmesg了。。。你强
<roylez_> imbalism: 那就是没驱动
<lolicon> aria2c + shell script ..
<MeaCulpa> aria2c
<Gun^Rose> aria2c！！！好的谢谢啊
<lolicon> roylez_: 不是，是他键盘坏了
<imbalism> 其它键都能用，驱动好像下不了，98年生产的了
<lemonhall> Downthemall+firefox
<MeaCulpa> 加url文件即可
<lolicon> roylez_: 没驱动的话就整个都用不了
<roylez_> lolicon: 驱动不支持那个键吧
<lolicon> 反正键盘也不贵嘛。。。
<lolicon> roylez_: 那个是功能键还是什么
<roylez_> lolicon: 比如这个人，键盘上的led灯不亮，自己写驱动  http://hackaday.com/tag/libusb/
<snowshow> 珍藏版的键盘...
<roylez_> imbalism: 是功能键还是一般的按键
<imbalism> 键盘应该没坏，hhkb的老版本，本来在pc底下就说这个按键是“无用或fn（根据跳线转换）”，我想把它改成meta键（原先的设计就是为了在sun平台下作meta键）
<roylez_> imbalism: hhkb.....
<lolicon> 那不要用那个键就行了吧。。。
<imbalism> 就是hhkb空格旁边的菱形键，根据后面的switc可以改功能
<roylez_> lolicon: hhkb，换一个好贵的
<lolicon> 键盘有什么好挑的=。= 又不是打游戏。。。。
<imbalism> 本来emacs里面用alt当meta键，hhkb把原先alt的位子移动了，换了一个菱形键，现在我按alt好难受，菱形键又按不了
<roylez_> lolicon: 你个穷学生懂个屁...
<imbalism> ２００多买的二手的键盘
<roylez_> imbalism: 才200阿
<lolicon> roylez_: 人体工学的？
<imbalism> 恩，９８年产的
<hymnusalae> imbalism, 機械鍵盤？
<roylez_> 我用ducky 1087，600
<imbalism> 说是机械波模键盘
<imbalism> 自己写驱动可以解决吗？那我去研究下
<roylez_> imbalism: 静电电容的吧？
<roylez_> imbalism: http://hackaday.com/tag/libusb/
<roylez_> imbalism: 祝你好运...
<MeaCulpa> 键盘吃饭家伙哇
<roylez_> 你也去搞个ducky吧
<imbalism> 谢谢，我研究一下
<MeaCulpa> 我不要，我要小键盘的
<hymnusalae> roylez_, ducky是？
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 和cherry比是？
<roylez_> hymnusalae: KBC社区自己设计的，也是cherry轴   http://s.taobao.com/search?q=ducky+1087
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 有那种带小键盘的
 * roylez_ 去超市了
<MeaCulpa> 我也觉得小的不错，随身带
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 這個真搶錢……
<MeaCulpa> 我去看看ipad键盘
<MeaCulpa> 我买了个ipad笔，不太爽
<hymnusalae> 有這我還不如看人家PLU大師吹的那個游戲機械鍵盤呢……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ipad感覺還是上手指頭的……
<lolicon> 对了
<lolicon> 问一个问题。。
<lolicon> 有没有人用 SG 的 goflex freeagent
<lolicon> linux 怎么把它弄停转。。。再转的时候拔线感觉好恐怖。。
<myke2> grub2 1.99大家用下来怎样
<lolicon> 怎么我一提问就没人出声了。。。
<myke2> 我grub2启动更加频繁的不能使用键盘了
<myke2> 1.99
<Yuking> myke2: 我用很久了，没任何问题
<myke2> Yuking: 我键盘经常无法使用
<myke2> Yuking: 就是进入那个选择菜单之后
<Yuking> 你确定是grub2的问题？
<Yuking> myke2: 哦，那就不清楚了
<myke2> Yuking: 不是grub2是什么?
<myke2> Yuking: 以前grub2 1.98也发生，但是比较偶然
 * billlee 刚把 amule-dlp 的动态版本推送到 Google Code, 哪位有空去给 antiLeech 写个简单的Makefile
<void1> 什么叫动态版本？
<billlee> void1, antiLeech 和 amule-dlp 分离，就像 eMule 一样
<void1> antiLeech的原理是什么啊？
<billlee> void1, 通过检测nick, userhash, hello package, modstring 等来判断是否为Leecher
<void1> 那就是说是针对特定客户端的判定吗？
<lolicon> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=1009645789
<lolicon> 其实这个。。。。。协议本来就没有针对这个情况，怎么改都是治标不治本。。
<lolicon> 而且感觉P2P不应该这么搞，给吸一下血也没什么。。
<myke2> lolicon: Leecher破坏p2p
<lolicon> myke2: 怎么破坏法
<Yuking> lolicon: 大概就是只下不分享，让人不爽
<lolicon> Yuking: 这不是破坏，这叫自己不甘心。。。。
<Yuking> lolicon: 好像说的破坏就是指破坏那种规则吧，别的应该没啥
<lolicon> Yuking: 是不是跟开源的情况有点类似，所以要搞个gpl出来。。
<hymnusalae> 而且實際上迅雷已經成主流，再也封不住了。Emule現在拉下載的速度和迅雷真不是一個檔次。
<Yuking> lolicon: 比如迅雷，好像大家指责的好象是它可以设置只下载而不上传
<lolicon> 实际上现在迅雷默认也是允许上传的吧。。
<Yuking> lolicon: 嗯，迅雷7好像已经改进了，不过有很多人依旧抓着它不放
<OT_iux> @@ i hate 迅雷
<OT_iux> 它很卡
<OT_iux> 而且抢带宽
<Yuking> OT_iux: hate，不至于吧~
<OT_iux> 单位里有人一开讯雷，我们大家的网页都打不看
<Yuking> OT_iux: 难道aMule不抢带宽？
<lolicon> OT_iux: 那是另一个问题了
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 迅雷給其它的客戶端下載嗎？
<OT_iux> mule不会开着300个连接数在那边占着
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 给
<lolicon> em 不是有计分规则么。。。 如果迅雷不上传也能排队很前下载很快，估计也是从别的迅雷那里拉下来的吧。。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 我不太清楚。之後就再也沒有看到測試了。之前好多人去實驗都說明顯給迅雷用戶上傳的多。
<kenifanying> 冒昧地问个问题，linux下删除程序可以直接找到对应的目录，直接删除相关的文件，然后删除配置文件而不用什么卸载程序，在XP 下是否也可以直接这样做？
<lolicon> kenifanying: 可以
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 有关迅雷的事，其实在各大论坛上争论很多，可以去看看
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 原來看過一些，後來感覺都不那麽切實。現在也不怎麽關注了。
<OT_iux> kenifanying, 似乎不管linux还是xp都建议用卸载程序来卸载
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 而且据说现在国内P2P贡献的大部分都是迅雷~
<kenifanying> locicon,然后要不用把注册表对应的项删掉？
<lolicon> kenifanying: 这个你得问 ms 。。。
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 迅雷用户食量大自然吃得多。。。
<kenifanying> OT_iux，问题是卸载程序坏了……
<hymnusalae> 嗯。
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 迅雷用户多自然吃的总数多。。
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 其實上面那句話也說的通。
<OT_iux> kenifanying, 额，如果是xp的话，可以弄个第三方清理工具来帮你卸载
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 不过我自己很少用迅雷，还是老老实实地用aMule
<OT_iux> aMule +1
<OT_iux> Ubuntu下没法用迅雷吧
<lolicon> 我现在很少用 em 了。。。太慢了。。。
<Yuking> OT_iux: 如果想用还是可以，wine或虚拟机都行
<lolicon> 下老资源的时候才用
<myke2> Yuking: 迅雷就是Leecher
<Yuking> myke2: 知道这种说法，新的迅雷似乎已经不算了吧。
<myke2> Yuking: 怎么不是?
<Guest43925> hi,gnome自带的vino是不是有问题？
<lolicon> myke2: 你先得给 Leecher 下个定义
<OT_iux> Yuking, 我的电脑原来在Windows下跑迅雷5都会CPU 100%
<OT_iux> Yuking, 现在换成Ubuntu……我可不想wine它试试
<Guest43925> 每次登录就是：unable to connect to VNC server
<Yuking> myke2: 它也是老老实实地在给edonkey或bt上传呀
<Guest43925> 第一次登录是行的，后来就不行了，有人知道怎么回事吗？
<ResGp-701> hi
<^k^> ResGp-701, 好  ㍥ 
<sheshark> 怎么知道自己的ubuntu上有没有木马？
<hymnusalae> Guest43925, 在終端啟動vino後再連一次看看有沒有提示。
<kenifanying> 再问个很傻的问题，知道家里的一台xp的计算机的ip，怎么弄才能登上去？我家人把计算机搞得乱七八糟，想自己登上去弄……
<lolicon> sheshark: 假设没有
<snowshow> linux个人电脑应该中毒的几率应该很小吧
<myke2> Yuking: 是么? 反正过去是不给的
<myke2> kenifanying: 需要对方开远程登陆
<Guest43925> hymnusalae: 没有任何提示
<Yuking> myke2: 可能吧，现在新的迅雷应该给的。它的emule设置那儿有个明显提示
<myke2> Yuking: 默认设置呢?
<myke2> Yuking: 这可能是迫于舆论压力的产物吧?
<Yuking> myke2: 迅雷7似乎不能关掉上传
<hymnusalae> Guest43925, ……
<kenifanying> myke2,怎么设置？
<myke2> Yuking: 关掉上传不等价于关掉向emule的上传
<kenifanying> myke2,我对win一点都不了解，可以教我家人开……怎么弄？
<Yuking> myke2: ？
<lolicon> myke2: ...
<lolicon> myke2: 选择性上传？
<myke2> kenifanying: 不过要是Professional
<sheshark> lolicon: 我觉得有呢
<sheshark> snowshow: 但是还是有可能的
<void1> 对win不了解，怎么帮家人看
<myke2> lolicon: Yuking 以前迅雷都是内部“上传”的
<lolicon> myke2: 这其实就是 dlp 嘛 ~ 呵呵
<kenifanying> myke2，盗版xp professional的，哈哈
<OT_iux> @@
<myke2> lolicon: 不一样
<kenifanying> myke2,我姐教我直接黑进去，我说她把我想得太厉害了……密码就是123这类的我也不知道怎么进去……
<myke2> lolicon: 你看官方对Leecher的定义
<myke2> kenifanying: 需要他的密码
<myke2> kenifanying: 还有你要装rdesktop
<lolicon> myke2: dlp 把迅雷的 ban 掉，然后给非迅雷的 “内部上传”
<myke2> kenifanying: 他要设置的
<lolicon> myke2: 形式上是一样的。。。
<myke2> lolicon: 你看他定义，我看过，有区分的
<kenifanying> myke2,rdesktop安装了的，怎么设置？
<myke2> lolicon: 大体上说是内部上传，但是对于那个，有定义
<myke2> kenifanying: 他那里要设置，右键点击“我的电脑”，然后找一下远程设置，允许，并且让他的账户成为可以远程登陆的账户，都在一个地方设置的，很容易找，我记得
<myke2> kenifanying: rdesktop用法就man
<jackey> 请教个问题，linux下用什么来扫描ＩＰ段
<lolicon> nmap
<OT_iux> <kenifanying> 再问个很傻的问题，知道家里的一台xp的计算机的ip，怎么弄才能登上去？我家人把计算机搞得乱七八糟，想自己登上去弄…… 首先你得在那台机器上开启远程协助，然后这边连过去输密码啥的才能登录控制
<OT_iux> 噢噢
<jackey> lolicon:比如我要扫描某个ＩＰ段是否有3389端口打开，也是用这个工具吗
 * OT_iux 慢了
<lolicon> jackey: y
<jackey> OT_iux:你家是固定ＩＰ？
<kenifanying> myke2,好，我教他们弄下，对了，就是123这种密码怎么直接黑进去？^_^被他们说很差劲了……
<myke2> kenifanying: 不是hack的
<Yuking> myke2: 我是看了一些有关迅雷之类的争论，看到最后的感觉就是：P2P社区的某些人嫉妒迅雷的速度和用户数量，为了挽回面子，就把其实自己也用的潜规则拿出来指责迅雷。其实这种指责已经违背P2P的初衷，就象有人问的那样：你们这些指责迅雷的人，有多少不是一旦eMule下载完某些资源就把下载的东西移到其它目录？
<kenifanying> myke2,还有，就是用gnome自带的那个行不？
<kenifanying> Remote Desktop
<myke2> kenifanying: 用命令行吧，容易控制
<kenifanying> myke2,好，我试试……
<jackey> lolicon:谢谢，我试试
<myke2> Yuking: 反正我不喜欢迅雷
<myke2> Yuking: 你看到的“指责”应该出自VeryCD吧?
<Yuking> myke2: 忘记了，反正是乱看了一些帖子
<myke2> Yuking: VeryCD那个应该属于商业竞争
<Colin-shzsc> Yuking: 我向来是把下载时候的那个目录和最终放的那个目录一起共享的
<Yuking> myke2: 反正我觉得指责迅雷不合开源社区的精神
<myke2> Yuking: 当然不是开源社区
<myke2> Yuking: 就是改朝换代性质的
<Colin-shzsc> 不是指责迅雷不合开源精神，驴子是 GPL 的，那么任何软件用驴子的这一块都必须开源
<Colin-shzsc> 迅雷做到了吗
<Yuking> Colin-shzsc: 额？
<Yuking> Colin-shzsc: 你有证据证明迅雷用了开源代码？
<Colin-shzsc> 那又有证据证明它没用？
<lolicon> Colin-shzsc: 迅雷没有用你 em 代码就没事。。
<Yuking> Colin-shzsc: ……
<lolicon> Colin-shzsc: 这样没完没了，谁主张举证
<Colin-shzsc> 具体算不算用了代码，这个尺度貌似很难说吧
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: Yuking 其实GPL在某地是几乎无效的
<Yuking> Colin-shzsc: 我个人觉得上面讨论的话题与GPL没啥关系，我说的只是“精神”
<myke2> Yuking: 说实话，在某地，完全复制GPL的软件code，然后在本地“发行”，不会被管
<Genieliu> KDE有什么好点的播放器？
<Colin-shzsc> 而我的观点就是，P2P 的终极目标是自由共享（即便这很难实现），而只有开源才是 P2P 的出路
<myke2> mplayer
<Genieliu> myke2: 好吧。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 所以我可以说我抵制一切不开源的P2P客户端
<Yuking> myke2: GPL协议本来就是很不具约束力的东西，在米国也一样，不是有多少人指责MS盗用了GPL代码？有人查过它？
<lolicon> Colin-shzsc: “协议”不能加这个限制吧。。。
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 这个在我国不现实
<Colin-shzsc> 我没说我的观点是基于“协议”的
<lolicon> Colin-shzsc: 除非你申请了专利，然后说只授权给开源的软件使用。。
<myke2> Yuking: GPL还有成功打赢官司的案例
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 問題是Linux也有可能侵犯了M$的專利，又有誰查這個呢。已經成牽制了，這就是約束力。
<ofan> 源吗都开放的
<Yuking> myke2: 这个并不能说明啥问题呀，如果发现国内某公司盗用了某人的GPL，那就去告呀，倒没听说过有人告这样的事。别说告了也没用这样的话哈
<ofan> Oracle告Google就是一个文件一个文件的审察
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 专利是私权，要自己起诉的。。。
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 人家可以选择不起诉
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 著作權也是私權……
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 嗯？
<Yuking> 再者，好像GPL在国内并没有申请注册
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 我回上面 Yuking 說 MS 用 GPL 代碼的事。不查不是沒有約束力。
<ofan> 水木bbs 怎么转到主题的第一篇？？
<ofan> 全是Re:
<myke2> Yuking: 我本来就想说在国内不可能有类似案例被告赢
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 嗯
<Yuking> hymnusalae: GPL的约束力本来很差
<lolicon> Yuking: 一般人也怕麻烦什么的吧。。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 專利約束力也很差……
<Yuking> myke2: 其实涉及版权的问题胜率还是很高的，在国内也是一样
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 差或不差是相对的
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 而且要看情況……
<myke2> Yuking: 问题是copyleft
<Colin-shzsc> 有时候著作权偏偏就被异化了……
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 要是权利人懒得不管，当然就没什么约束力了。。。
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 有的時候不是懶得不管，是不敢管……
<lolicon> hymnusalae: ...
<Yuking> 专利是否侵权相对比较好界定，而是否侵犯GPL就不那么好界定
<Colin-shzsc> 不排除有人暗地里诱导别人侵权，然后自己再告人家来获利
<myke2> 3q大战搞了半天还不是一样？360er, qqer照样用
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 如M$
<lolicon> Yuking: 是“使用代码” 这个判定上么？如果不考虑取证的话
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 釣魚？釣魚違法正常情況都是被認定無效的吧……
<Yuking> lolicon: 是的~
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 不一定吧
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 你说的“钓鱼”什么意思
<Yuking> lolicon: hymnusalae 我觉得你们两个似乎已经不在说同一件事了，哈
<Colin-shzsc> hymnusalae: 法律不是那么完美的，M$ 之流对此应该是研究的很透彻的吧
<myke2> 我国需要垄断软件
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 透徹的話微軟就不會在中國先敗一次訴了。
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 這種東西都是說不清的。
<lolicon> Yuking: 我联想到抄论文什么的啦~
<Colin-shzsc> 难道败诉也不能是阴谋？
<Colin-shzsc> 他败诉了不是就可以让人降低警惕性？就好像引诱人们说“就连微软都盗版，那我就更无所谓了”
<Yuking> 反正我是写过GPL的代码，也抄过别人的GPL代码，如果我不愿意让别人知道，真的很容易把别人的痕迹抹去……
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, ……打官司不要錢呀……
<Colin-shzsc> 微软不差钱吧
<lolicon> Colin-shzsc: 这是你的想法。。。
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 那打一次這樣的官司不就知道了嗎……
<Yuking> 你们两个说又不是一个事了、
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 什麽不是一個事？
 * Yuking 猜微软输的那官司应该是告亚都加湿器的那次吧
<Colin-shzsc> 不好意思，就此打住，自己对微软本就厌恶，再下去不保证会出现更不客观的言论……stop
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 對。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 那次事件我记得还很清楚。是微软策略和战术的失败，没有拿到可靠的证据，给亚都充足的时间把某些证据销毁掉。而且那次涉及的金额也太小了
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 對，就是操作上的失敗。如果MS對法律程序真的很明確的話就不會出這樣事。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 只能说当时微软中国处理这事的人太蠢了，哈哈
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 我就是想說不能把法律事件想成是明確法律問題就行這麽簡單，要是這麽簡單要律師做什麽……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 我估计如果美国的司法制度来审这个事，即使微软再多点有利的证据也不一定能得到多少好处，因为当时亚都都快倒闭了。美国的那些老头老太陪审员们可能会可怜它
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 哈哈……
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 我總有個幻覺是美國公司都是能不打官司就不打，民眾是能打就打……
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 民眾官司的成本很低，公司就不一樣了。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 似乎如此
<lolicon> 。。。
<lolicon> 死机了
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 哈哈哈哈
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 老爷机哈
<Colin-shzsc> 刚才貌似显示出来 lolicon 是“connection reset by peer”
<lolicon> ....
<roylez_> 萝莉控果然V5
<hymnusalae> 1TB……
<hymnusalae> 現在空間真是越來越不夠用，怎麽現在1TB連720p的動漫都存不了幾部，這已經是第5次清理空間了……
<aner``> ofan, :)
<ofan> aner``: hi..
<sheshark> test
<^k^> sheshark, ....  ㍦ 
<sheshark> test
<aner``> ofan, fcitx 昨晚解决了!!
<ofan> aner``: 设置环境变量把
<aner``> ofan, 多亏有你帮助!
<ofan> 发现LC_CTYPE设置下就行
<ofan> aner``: :D
<aner``> ofan, 我看了一下 fcitx 的帮助文档,说会在 /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d 目录下自动创建 zh_CN ,但我没生成
<ofan> aner``: oh~
<ofan> aner``: 我的也没有
<aner``> ofan, 只有自己创建,然后按你说的,添加 LC_CTYPE ,就OK了
<aner``> ofan, ..
<ofan> aner``: 奥 明白了
<aner``> ofan, 那肯定有 default 吧
<aner``> ofan, 也在该目录下!
<aner``> ofan, 请问你用的什么输入法呢?
<ofan> aner``: 没有default,xinput会在不同的locale下搜索不同的配置文件
<ofan> aner``: fcitx
<aner``> ofan, 啊,那只要我删除这两个(default / zh_CN),就启不来...
<aner``> ofan, 看来我还得深入研究!呵呵
<ofan> aner``: 加上LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8就行
<aner``> ofan, 是的!
<aner``> ofan, 你用的拼音还是五笔呢?
<ofan> aner``: 拼音
<roylez_> 谁用arch的？
<ofan> roylez_: 在下用arch..
<roylez_> ofan: o
<roylez_> ofan: 玩游戏不？
<ofan> roylez_: 啥游戏
<myke2> ofan: 你是grub还是grub2?
<ofan> myke2: grub2
<roylez_> ofan: aquaria
<aner``> ofan, 我的五笔还需要配置!! emacs 下有个问题,不知你能否分析一下 ?
<myke2> ofan: 现在是1.99咯?
<Colin-shzsc> 路过，用 fcitx-sunpinyin 打双拼的……
<ofan> roylez_: 没玩过啊
<ofan> aner``: emacs不太会..
<aner``> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=319202
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Emacs 下 Alt_R 映射 Ctrl 正常,但在 SHIFT 的影响下失常
<roylez_> ofan: 你网上查查吧，独立游戏大赛得大奖的
<myke2> ofan: 我这里grub2 1.99问题多多
<Colin-shzsc> 我vim几天没用就会忘了一些键……
<myke2> vim +1
<ofan> roylez_: 是从The Humble Indie Bundle 上下的那个游戏?
<roylez_> ofan: 对了...
<roylez_> ofan: 今天刚刚知道有humble bundle
<ofan> roylez_: 我下了
<roylez_> ofan: ...
<ofan> roylez_: 运行的时候 只有背景声音 窗口看不到 - -
<roylez_> ofan: 你怎么装的？
<aner``> ofan, :D
<ofan> roylez_: 从官网下的..
<roylez_> ofan: aur里面有的，一般只要把.run放过去就好
<roylez_> ofan: yaourt -S aquaria-hb_version
<ofan> roylez_: 运行正常？
<roylez_> ofan: 我正在下
<ofan> roylez_: 我这显示有问题，其它的游戏基本都可以
<roylez_> ofan: 有哪几个比较好的？
<jackey> linux下有没有纯真IP类似的工具
<ofan> roylez_: gish lugaru braid
<roylez_> braid我很不喜欢...
<ofan> lugaru是个兔子快打
<roylez_> 另外两个查查看
<ofan> 揭密的  还行..
<ofan> 解谜
<ofan> CortexCommand！
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席没出去逛街？
<ofan> myke2: grub2我从源里装的
<roylez_> tenzu: 回来了，买了一堆宅粮
<tenzu> roylez_: 居家好男人
<caoyu1099> 10.04 无线网卡驱动 bcm4312
<roylez_> ofan: 还是Aquaria最对我胃口，以前在windows下玩的中文版，太多隐藏因素了
<ofan> roylez_: 机械迷城呢？
<roylez_> ofan: flash游戏，乱点就是...
<ofan> roylez_: PenumbraOverture 也是个解谜的 3D游戏
<edison0354> ofan: 机械迷城自带攻略的
<roylez_> cortex command可以好好玩玩
<ofan> edison0354: 是啊
<edison0354> ofan: 解谜还是要玩古墓丽影
<ofan> cortex 我小本带的吃力，但是改着玩很爽
<tenzu> puzzle类，苦手
<ofan> 官网有原子弹的mod.....
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • grub怎么引导DOS分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319243&p=2219641#p2219641 我在电脑上装了ubuntu，其中一个分区格式化为dos分区500M。想装一个free dos。 不知道如何安装dos到那个分区上。以及装好后如何用grub引导，启动。 是不是只要把dos的所有文件拷到那个分区上就算安装好了。然后配置一下grub启动？  ...
<ofan> edison0354: 3d的
<PocketIRC> this pocket irc does not support utf8
<roylez_> ofan: revenge of titans也可以玩玩
<ofan> roylez_: 塔防的吧  感觉还行  练手速
<tenzu> 吃了两个阿胶枣之后发现第三个长毛了。。。
<edison0354> tenzu: 恭喜
<ofan> tenzu: 继续吃..
<caoyu1099> 帮帮忙，无线网卡驱动 bcm4312
<tenzu> 估计明天得拉稀
<ofan> 不如全吃了.. 还能弄个饱
<cfy> ..
<tenzu> 会吃死的
<roylez_> extratorrent上的人真无聊，imdb 6.5分的电影，居然有1万多的种子
<ofan> caoyu1099: 这网卡应该都有驱动了吧
<caoyu1099> ofan:装好，无线网卡用不了
<caoyu1099> 应该是没有驱动
<ofan> caoyu1099: ifconfig -a
<caoyu1099> $ sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source可不可以驱动
<kusamba> 聊iiao
<hymnusalae> edison0354, http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110221/174843.html 和昨天那曲子異曲同工
<ofan> ....
<dark_> 有人吗
<^k^> dark_, ....  ㍧ 
<dark_> 怎么把音频文件加速
<kusamba> 程序
<dark_> ？
<lolicon> 。。。。
<lolicon> avfun。。
<lolicon> 　　30、朕与先生解战袍，芙蓉帐暖度春宵。（腐！）
<dark_> 呃，没有人晓得吗？
<hymnusalae> lolicon, ……
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 你就在那看腐吧……
<dark_> 有没有加速音频文件的软件
<hymnusalae> dark_, 你看看 memcoder 吧，那個功能是萬能的。
<dark_> hymnusalae: memcode是什么东西
<hymnusalae> dark_, ……memcoder
<lolicon> http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110222/175253.html
<lolicon> 指尖奶茶你赢了。。
<dark_> hymnusalae: 我有好多个音频文件，想把它们批量转成2倍速率
<hymnusalae> dark_, for x in *; do memcoder xxxx ; done 用這個。
<hymnusalae> 至于 memcoder 的參數，上 Google 上看吧，我也不熟。
<dark_> hymnusalae: 这个要安装吗？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 好恐怖的评论……
 * microcai 谁成功的在 EecPC 上安装过 苹果了 ？
 * microcai 谁会安装苹果，教我一下
<dark_> hymnusalae: 我要安装哪个软件
<hymnusalae> dark_, ffmpeg吧我記得，或者是mplayer，記不清了，搜索或者都試試吧。
<edison0354> microcai: 自己去远景学
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你能不那麽蛋疼嗎？
<microcai> edison0354: 给链接
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我有装黑苹果的……不蛋疼
<edison0354> microcai: pcbeta
<edison0354> microcai: 万事先Google
<hymnusalae> edison0354, microcai 總是很蛋疼的好吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 囧，他还干啥了？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你看他到現在有閑過嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 刚看完魔禁20话
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 还没咋地到又完了……还是专心看小说吧……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃，換妻嘛……
<microcai> ... ...
<tenzu> firefoxB13...
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 当妈是炮姐的！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 一邊去吧，炮姐是黑子的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 炮姐是当妈的！
<happyaron>  ...
<tenzu> op要下手了
<happyaron> tenzu: firefox nightly
<tenzu> happyaron: 是啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 天天更新，比较爽
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你要上 firefox nightly？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我都用一年了。
<tenzu> happyaron: 目前使用正常
<happyaron> tenzu: 赞
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……你不太正常……真的
<happyaron> tenzu: 天天自动更新，很爽
<lainme> tenzu: 字体依然悲剧。不知道是不是和硬件加速有关。我取了加速的选项也没变化
<tenzu> happyaron: ocbc internet bank也可以
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 高三上nightly……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: firefox nightly非常稳定。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 一点都不折腾。
<tenzu> lainme: 哪儿的字体？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110225/175858.html
<lainme> tenzu: firefox pre11~13
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看120楼
 * happyaron 用nightly用久了，感觉不出来速度提升了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 看過了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 现在的牛人太多了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 你用firefox吗？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 馬上准備用，重裝換e17的時候用。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 原來也用firefox的。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 建议用nightly
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……為什麽……
<dark_> hymnusalae: 找不到类似的教程  能不能帮忙找找
<tenzu> lainme: http://imagebin.org/139998
<hymnusalae> dark_, 系統、版本？
<tenzu> lainme: 我的就这个德行
<dark_> hymnusalae: 10.04
<hymnusalae> dark_, sudo apt-get install mencoder
<dark_> hymnusalae: 已经安装了
<edison0354> dark_: 然后man mencoder
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你打算用e17？
<tenzu> happyaron: 我用yaourt装firefox4，总是提示pixman版本错误，一怒之下装了nighly
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 早就說了呀。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 是的。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 好啊。
<gebjgd> 推特服务器挂了
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<dark_> hymnusalae: 有好多的选项
<happyaron> tenzu: 下载官方tb2的压缩包
<happyaron> tenzu: 解压直接用，能自动更新
<hymnusalae> dark_, 所以要一個一個看……
<erasin> 我安装了firefox-bata-bin 不过也没怎么使用，现在都是在用chromium，虽然内存占用的多，不过现在的电脑配置，并不算什么
<tenzu> happyaron: 我稀饭装在系统里
<hymnusalae> dark_, 你以為那麽方便的……這種需求都不算多的，本來就很麻煩。
<happyaron> tenzu: 呃，那nightly会比较麻烦吧
<dark_> hymnusalae: 不是吧  我之前谷歌 看了  很多都是视频的转换
<tenzu> happyaron: 因为启动firefox的时候都是alt+F2一下
<happyaron> erasin: chromium功能太少
<tenzu> happyaron: 不麻烦，一下就好
<happyaron> tenzu: 你可以把自己的目录给加path里
<roylez_> tenzu: 用arch？
<hymnusalae> dark_, 那就把選項向上套吧。
<erasin> 不少，特别是多账号密码记忆，虽然有些不安全，不过自己的私人pc应该没问题的
<tenzu> happyaron: 高级操作，初级用户泪目了
<tenzu> roylez_: 对啊
<roylez_> tenzu: http://mirror.alz3abi.com/index.php?dir=Games/Linux/&sort=size&sort_mode=a
<dark_> hymnusalae: ？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Alzaabi Mirrors
<tenzu> roylez_: 里面的soundtrack是啥格式？
 * microcai 好吧，我放弃。 intel 的显卡不能用 mac ...
<roylez_> tenzu: aquaria我正在下，弄完了用yaourt aquaria来装
<edison0354> microcai: 你果然蛋疼了
<roylez_> tenzu: 不知道，这个大概有readme的吧
<microcai> edison0354:  ？
<edison0354> microcai: 曾几何时，小白的卡就是INTEL3100
<hymnusalae> dark_, 我不知道，你多試試吧。祝好運。
<tenzu> roylez_: 玩过windows版的，那个游戏不错
<edison0354> microcai: X3100
<dark_> hymnusalae: 呃， 汗
<microcai> edison0354: 不能开特效我用 mac  有个p用
<happyaron> tenzu: 简单点的，在 ~/.bashrc里写 export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/usr/bin/
<lainme> tenzu: 好像和我的效果差不多，看得时间长了眼花
<happyaron> tenzu: 然后把firefox解压到~/usr/bin 里
<edison0354> microcai: MAC原装卡就是X3100，你说能不能驱动
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你很高级了。我都用小白发行版了
<happyaron> tenzu: .profile 也行
<tenzu> lainme: 可以把字再弄大点，看着还行
<tenzu> happyaron: 以后装别的再用，firefox就这样了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你用BSD，我懂的
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说你在.bashrc里面export了的话，不会每次启动bash都多加一段PATH上去？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 没。opensuse
<tenzu> gebjgd: BSD里面套个opensuse
<gebjgd> tenzu, 视觉党阿
<happyaron> tenzu: :)
<happyaron> edison0354: 我用zsh
<gebjgd> tenzu, 从来不用bsd
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<tenzu> gebjgd: 虚拟机里装过opensuse，用不习惯
<gebjgd> tenzu, 就是装软件不如arch方便
<gebjgd> tenzu, 漂亮是够漂亮了
<microcai> edison0354: mac 不都是用的 nvidia 显卡的？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 离了yaourt我会死
<edison0354> microcai: 有AMD和INTEL的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 死不了，自己下载源码编译。一样的
<tenzu> gebjgd: 从来没编译成功过
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<happyaron> tenzu: 你这是咋回事。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 因为我菜。。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 试试嘛，出问题我全程指导。
<microcai> edison0354: 你会装 黑苹果？
<edison0354> microcai: 必然会
<microcai> edison0354: 如果是 GM965 的集成显卡能装 苹果么？
<tenzu> happyaron: 本子不行，一编译就啥都干不了了
<microcai> edison0354: 不借助 windows  能装苹果么？
<tenzu> happyaron: 或者你给我找个小软件我试试
<roylez_> tenzu: 我打算把aquaria和cortex command装上
<microcai> edison0354: linux 支持 HPS 分区， hp explorer 也是 java 写的。这都没问题。
<microcai> edison0354: 问题是 bootthink 怎么办？
<tenzu> roylez_: yaourt aquaria-hb_version失败，正在试另一个
<happyaron> tenzu: 我看看。
<roylez_> tenzu: 需要你下那个200M的文件阿
<edison0354> microcai: 那叫HFS……还有水果早就用HFS+了，不知道新的是不是ZFS
<edison0354> microcai: bootthink是放在WIN分区的
<roylez_> tenzu: 你下了那个200M的文件，到yaourt目录里面去建立一个符号链接就能过了
<tenzu> roylez_: yaourt的还得手动下载？
<microcai> edison0354: 反正 hp explorer 不是问题。 我已经搞过了
<roylez_> tenzu: 因为那个文件是要钱的...
<microcai> edison0354: linux 也能读写 hps+ 分区
<happyaron> tenzu: 编译ofetion，如何？
<edison0354> microcai: 自己去远景学习去～这东西太恶心了，没人可能手把手教你的
<microcai> edison0354: 就是后来搞  bootthink 的时候出麻烦了
<edison0354> microcai: 能R，不能W
<tenzu> roylez_: 搜的四乃
<tenzu> happyaron: openfetion? 好吧
<happyaron> tenzu: 还是你想要编译个 ./configure make make install?
<tenzu> happyaron: 我先试试
<happyaron> tenzu: en，你看看wiki上有编译指南
<microcai> edison0354:  硬盘安装助手 是不是其实就是 dd ?
<happyaron> tenzu: http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/wiki/Installation
<microcai> edison0354: 如果能用 dd + fdisk 的话就行
<microcai> edison0354: 用分区软件将分区标记为AF 就可以了吧？
<tenzu> happyaron: 看ing
<edison0354> microcai: dd是肯定能的……dd无视分区格式，直接二进制读写
<edison0354> microcai: 恩，diskgenius可以标记AF
<microcai> edison0354: 恩，原来麻痹 硬盘安装助手 其实就是 dd 啊
<edison0354> microcai: 那个硬盘安装助手我看着也像dd
<Kandu> microcai: 你是用 pae 內核的？
<roylez_> tenzu: nnnd，我的tmp是挂内存的，之哟700M...
<microcai> edison0354: 那我就只剩下 bootthink 了
<edison0354> microcai: 我就是不知道在WIN里用dd的话设备名应该是啥
<microcai> edison0354:  \\ 大头的
<microcai> edison0354:  \\ 打头的
<happyaron> roylez_: 777?
<roylez_> happyaron: 对777
<edison0354> microcai: ？
<happyaron> :)
<dark_> happyaron: mencoder  怎么把音频 变速
<microcai> edison0354:  你试管 上有人用和我一样的Epc 安装了 mac
<roylez_> happyaron: 换地方在压了
<edison0354> microcai: eeepc有人装的，DSDT都有eeepc专门的fix
<microcai> edison0354: 那显卡能加速么？
<microcai> edison0354: 不会是工作于 vbe 模式吧
<microcai> edison0354: 没加速不是卡死？
<edison0354> microcai: 驱动起来显卡就能加速
<edison0354> microcai: vbe模式不算
<happyaron> dark_: 不知道
<happyaron> roylez_: 不明白在压是啥意思
<edison0354> microcai: 没驱动不会卡死，但是不如不用
<roylez_> happyaron: 压成pkg.xz
<microcai> edison0354:  intel 集成显卡远景说不能加速，不能开特效
<roylez_> happyaron: xz压的真慢
<happyaron> roylez_: o
<microcai> edison0354: 只有个别能开
<edison0354> microcai: 啥牌子的也不是都能开
<microcai> edison0354: DSDT 是什么东西？
<roylez_> happyaron: 双核它只用了一个cpu，唉
<edison0354> microcai: Google，其实我也不清楚，就会稍微改改就是了
<caleb-> xz 解压比较快
<microcai> edison0354:  好在我用了修改版的BIOS 开启了AHCI ，硬盘这快绝对没问题
<happyaron> roylez_: 还没实现吧
<microcai> edison0354:  mac 好像一定要用 ahci 吧
<caleb-> 多核/多线程 compression 很麻烦的
<edison0354> microcai: 不一定
<roylez_> happyaron: xz已经有多线程的参数了，不过arch的makepkg的脚本没用上
<microcai> edison0354: 用 ahci 能省事？
<caleb-> 多核/多线程 的 LZMA compression 有很多不同实作
<microcai> edison0354: 用 ahci 能省事 ?
<edison0354> microcai: 没AHCI也不用多费啥劲
 * caleb- 不过还是比较信赖单线程 compression
<microcai> caleb-: 实作？ 是 implementation, 实现。
<roylez_> 以后能找到改成gz参数的地方就给改了，太作孽了，好慢
<microcai> edison0354: 我看还是在虚拟机里安装 mac 靠谱
<caleb-> microcai: 嗯，两岸用语不同
<caleb-> roylez_: text 用 bzip2 不错
 * caleb- 自己都只用 gz
<microcai> caleb-: 大陆的术语基本是微软翻译的，质量高。台湾的是那些业余的写手翻译的。比如喉结
<happyaron> gz/xz
<caleb-> microcai: 风格不同啦，说不上哪边高，习惯就好
<microcai> caleb-:  ... 不是
<microcai> caleb-: 你以为那么多人学翻译，都是白学的啊？翻译很讲究的好吧
 * caleb- 反正都看英文，中文翻译啥的太鸟了
<microcai> caleb-:  ... ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 完美...
<caleb-> microcai: 讲究也不是讲究在微软啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 居然支持宽屏
<caleb-> 微软的中文化就一杯具
<microcai> edison0354:  虚拟机安装 mac 的话，有讲究么？
<happyaron> caleb-: M$的翻译不垃圾的
<Colin-shzsc> caleb-: 以前微软的翻译相当好（虽说我不喜欢 M$），现在倒是越来越垃圾了
<caleb-> 个人感觉，中国翻译倾向 信 > 达 > 雅
<happyaron> caleb-: 尤其WinXP时代
<caleb-> 个人感觉，台湾翻译倾向 雅 > 达 > 信
<Colin-shzsc> caleb-: 从 Vista 开始就毛病不断了
<tenzu> roylez_: 我还在下载，速度好慢
<caleb-> 两岸都有些翻译我觉得赞，也有些翻译我觉得烂
<happyaron> :)
<Colin-shzsc> 记得我还曾自己在 Vista 里面发现过翻译错误，但忘了是怎样的错误了
<caleb-> macro / 宏 / 巨集 <- 两岸的翻译都很鸟
<Colin-shzsc> 维基百科上好像有一个繁体版里面字对字死翻的例子
<^k^> 新⇨ 数据库管理 • mysql 5.5.9 编译过程中都问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319251&p=2219704#p2219704 mysql 5.5.9 编译参数 cmake . -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/mysql -DMYSQL_DATADIR=/opt/mysql/data -DDEFAULT_CHARSET=utf8 -DMYSQL_UNXI_ADDR=/opt/mysql/mysql3306.sock make && make install cp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/support-file/my-medium.cnf /opt/mysql/my.cnf cd /opt/mysql sudo http://forum. ...
<happyaron> wikipedia大多数翻译都悲剧
<tenzu> happyaron: 成功了。。。因为我之前yaourt过openfetion，所有依赖都是全的
<Colin-shzsc> 不过台湾似乎有些人还是比较赞赏大陆把 wizard 翻译成“向导”
<happyaron> tenzu: :)
<caleb-> 语境不同啊，两岸分隔太久了
<erasin> 对，yaourt上的的配置比起自己安装还是要好一些的
<lainme> happyaron: 我觉得还行，我看的里面，专门名词的翻译基本是正确的
<caleb-> 网络时代才渐渐有交流，但一般小市民还是不了解对岸 社会/用语/习惯
<Colin-shzsc> 港台都把 wizard 直接照字面译成了“巫师”
<clean> ?
<tenzu> happyaron: 怎么卸载？
<yyd> 直译完全不明白什么意思了
<happyaron> tenzu: 把文件都删了
<happyaron> lainme: 文章翻译要通达雅致才行
<edison0354> microcai: 网上能下到vmware的装好的MAC镜像
<edison0354> happyaron: 我明天回帝都
<lainme> happyaron: 我很少细看。不过很多中国人自己写的东西就看着够悲剧了，不比翻译的好。比如我现在在看的这个，各种奇怪的长句和用语
<caleb-> 西化体严重
<lainme> happyaron: 语文的悲剧啊
<caleb-> 不长不舒服司基
<caleb-> 不长不舒服斯基
<microcai> edison0354:  vmvare ... linux 能用么？
<edison0354> microcai: 不知道
<edison0354> microcai: 你找找，也许也有人发VBOX的镜像……
<asmh> 在VMvare里用LINUX?
<happyaron> edison0354: 恭喜
<happyaron> lainme: :)
<edison0354> happyaron: 我又不想回……
<happyaron> lol
<hymnusalae> 台灣那邊wizard不是精靈嗎？
<Colin-shzsc> hymnusalae: 额，好像是的，不过这样翻和“巫师”没有本质区别，都是字面翻译
<caleb-> 更惨的是很多人没鉴别力
<caleb-> 台湾的 Harry Potter 翻得超烂, 但还很多人叫好
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 沒有，精靈很不錯。中期向導的同時是有那位智多星老爺爺在那的。感覺就是他。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 這個東西嘛，劣幣驅除良幣，沒有辦法。
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 那個老頭是叫智多星吧？
<caleb-> 还是有爱才翻得好啊
<caleb-> 很多汉化组的翻译都比官方中文版给力
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 說的好。“凡人，你要了解你的處境”
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不對，搞錯了。“說的好，但是這毫無意義 ”
<caleb-> 还有不少人因为觉得翻译太烂，只好看原文鸟…
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 嗯，大陸這裏像星空娛動這樣找第三方愛好者一起翻譯的不多見了。不過這也有人手原因，但是確實是精品。
<cigerma> 除了edumips64之外，有没有别的mips64模拟器在linux下用的，谁能推荐一下？
<caleb-> cigerma: qemu 可以吧
<cigerma> 我就简单的模拟mips64指令，不用虚拟机吧
<wangquan> 有人没？
<yunfan> cigerma: 不知道 教学的那几个行不行
<cigerma> 擦，网络实验只能用Turbo C和VC 6.0两种编译器，其他都不允许，无语了
<Guest2222> 有人吗？我新来的
<ofan> Guest2222: 有
<Hoxily> Guest2222: 你好。
<Guest2222> 你好
<Guest2222> 我刚刚开始玩ubuntu
<ofan> Guest2222: 话说,freenode给你的这个id号.....
<Guest2222> 就安装了这个软件 不知道能干嘛
<caleb-> 真是 2 XD
<Guest2222> 2点好
<Guest2222> 2点健康 哈哈哈哈
<Guest2222> freenode
<Guest2222> 是谁？
<ofan> Guest2222: 老大
<Guest2222> 哦 类似管理员么
<ofan> 是
<Guest2222> 嗯嗯
<Guest2222> 半天就咱俩说话了
<Guest2222> 我本来想闹个中文名了 闹不上
<ofan> 不能用中文
<Guest2222> 哦
<Guest2222> 这个软件能干什么呢？
<ofan> 什么软件
<Guest2222> xchat
<ofan> 聊天
<Guest2222> 就这个现在用的
<Hoxily> Guest2222: 即时聊天吧，跟qq差不多。
<Guest2222> 哦
<Guest2222> 嗯嗯
<Hoxily> Guest2222: 更像qq群的玩意。
<Guest2222> 类似QQ群了
<Colin-shzsc> PPA 上面的更新看来还是得跑学校来搞，家里的电信有时候连打开 launchpad 翻译些东西都成问题
<lee0w> flashplayer.so 错误 ELF 类: ELFCLASS32
<tenzu> web2.qq.com登录不能
<Colin-shzsc> Guest2222: 应该是 qq 群像 irc，不要搞倒掉好不好
<caleb-> lee0w: 用 64 位系统？
<Guest2222> 怎么和指定的人说话？
<caleb-> Guest2222: 打对方 id 首几个字母，按 tab 补全
<caleb-> g -> tab -> Guest22222
<Colin-shzsc> Guest2222: 刚才你就已经给我发了一句私聊
<Guest22222> 哦 有点想系统管理
<Guest22222> Colin-shzsc,   嗯 谢谢
<hymnusalae> tenzu, webqq不能上了？
<lee0w> caleb- DEBIAN 6.0
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 我这里打不开
<caleb-> Guest22222: 居然有注册？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 呃……我記得你是坡人是吧？
<lee0w> caleb- Debian 6.0
<caleb-> 要注册才能私聊吧?
<Guest22222> webqq 能用吧
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 現在這個東西都限制了嗎？
<Guest22222> 如何注册呢？
<Colin-shzsc> 一般的客户端私聊是 msg 吧，具体不太清楚，因为我用 empathy 是不打命令的
<caleb-> lee0w: 32 位还是 64 位？
<hymnusalae> Guest22222, /msg NickServ identify 密碼 email
<lee0w> caleb- 64位
<caleb-> lee0w: 64 位 要用 64 位的 flash 插件
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 我不是坡人
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你人在新加坡是吧。
<lee0w> ／say caleb- nspluginwrapper
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 这没错
<Guest22222> hymnusalae, 不懂诶
<^k^> 新⇨ Python/Php/Perl • 有人用过swig封装c++库给python用么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319254&p=2219725#p2219725 想学学 统计信息: 发表于 由 shirazbj — 2011-02-26 16:53
<hymnusalae> Guest22222, 你打打看看就知道了。/msg NickServ help identify
<lee0w> caleb- nspluginwrapper是什么东西啊
<caleb-> lee0w: adobe 有 64 位的，不用 nspluginwrapper 了
<lee0w> caleb- THANKS
<hymnusalae> tenzu, WebQQ這情況和來自哪個國家有關系嗎？現在總感覺跨國訪問很成問題。
<Colin-shzsc> empathy 要注册昵称确实比较杯具，估计它设计的时候就没考虑这个，和 NickServ 通话巨麻烦
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 具体不清楚，反正挂了ssh也打不开了
<caleb-> 注册一次而已嘛，麻烦点没啥
<caleb-> irc 反正不注册也可以用
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 考據黨新研究： http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=1010441661
<void1> 外国访问webqq最多慢点，没什么问题的
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 中國電信表示正常，這東西感覺真悲劇。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 又是小圆脸？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我不看小圆脸的，你懂得
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 心靈脆弱的小孩……
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 這裏是可以，有的頻道不是要求注冊嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看IS，每话播出后都会有一个男主受虐的鬼畜视频出现
<Colin-shzsc> libreoffice 的 ppa，我学校联通的速度：下载 118MB，耗时 15分 49秒 (124kB/s)
<Colin-shzsc> 难道电信往欧洲的国际出口还不及联通的一个零头？（launchpad 的服务器在英国）
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 聯通多少？
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 知足吧，當我看到下載速度是三位數的時候，我都是很興奮的大叫的，以致有的時候沒有注意後面沒有K
<OT_iux> 。。
<Colin-shzsc> hymnusalae: 没见我是在说电信慢么，我这个是联通的速度
<Colin-shzsc> hymnusalae: 家里的电信就是那种 B 的水平
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 說錯了。
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 我看成了電信速度。
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 你是北方的南方的？
<Colin-shzsc> 上海
<Colin-shzsc> 是学校里的宽带
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 哦，上次那文章不是說了嗎？上海全國網速最慢……
<Colin-shzsc> hymnusalae: 人写的文章虽说不是一定带偏见，但确实很难保证不带偏见
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 問題那個東西怎麽偏見法，最多叫數據不准確。
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 話說回來我在南京的時候有幸體驗到1MB/s，1CNY/h的電信網絡
<hymnusalae> 現在回來也是 100KB/s 免費電信網絡。
<Colin-shzsc> 唉，不说了，本是电信的地盘，它就有资本垃圾
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似网通/联通在北方一些地方也是相当垃圾的
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 別說了，我都快覺得我太幸福而要感謝郭嘉了……
<sheshark> 老实说不下载，1Madsl看网页应该够用了
<Colin-shzsc> sheshark: 我倒是觉得半兆就够
<wm> 网速慢点可以锻炼人的耐心
<hymnusalae> wm, +1
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 要看你看什麽網頁了。
<hymnusalae> sheshark, Tudou？
<caleb-> 把图片关掉 XD
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 我不喜欢看电影
<Colin-shzsc> 我家里是半兆撑了七年，现在小区光纤入户，原来半兆的费用现在可以用两兆
<sheshark> Colin-shzsc: 用光纤是不是ping要小些？
<Colin-shzsc> sheshark: 没试过
<sheshark> 我先前和别人共享光纤，ping sina只有8毫秒
<sheshark> 现在虽然打开网页快，但是ping sina要几十毫秒
<soon> FF 3.5 速度真快
<caleb-> ?
<caleb-> lee0w: 还用 3.5 做啥？
<lee0w> caleb- 你用什么？
<sheshark> 谷歌浏览器在linux下比firefox耗资源小
<caleb-> lee0w: 稳定版是 3.6.13
<wm> 是debian吗，还有哪个发行版用3.5？
<lee0w> caleb- Debian 6.0 默认的是iceweasel 3.5.16
<lainme> firefox资源占用大，多是插件的缘故
<ppdog> hello, I'd like to know why my fcitx cannot start with gdm, while the startx does work
<lainme> 自从卸载了foxproxy，firefox的cpu占用小了很多
<lee0w> hohooooooo
<sheshark> ppdog: 把fcitx的配置文件删除试试
<ppdog> sheshark: which one ?
<sheshark> 我以前是全删
<sheshark> 笨办法
<lee0w> ubuntu是在debian不稳定版基础上开发的吧。。
<lainme> ppdog: ~/.config/fcitx/config
<ppdog> sheshark: I can start it with the command startx, it may have something to do with  .xinitrc
<sheshark> ppdog: 我也不知道怎么办，你查下吧
<ppdog> sheshark: Thank you all the same
<sheshark> ppdog: :)
<lee0w> ppdog 好像要改下环境变量
<ppdog> lee0w: I have channged the LC_CTYPE to zh_CN.UTF-8, anything else?
<ppdog> my default language is English
 * microcai hi
<ppdog> lee0w: This is my env http://paste.ubuntu.com/572562/
<lee0w> ppdog TT,我用的是scim.
<ppdog> lee0w: T_T
<ppdog> That's a pity
<lee0w> ppdog what?我不懂英语
<wm>                                                                                                                     
<sheshark> 乔布斯是文科生还是理科生？
<wm> 我刚看到桥不死年轻时的照片
<sheshark> 乔布斯得癌症几年了？
<sheshark> wm: 给个链接
<microcai> sheshark: 辍学生
<wm> sheshark: www.zhublog.com, 往下翻下
<sheshark> 老外怎么喜欢留胡子，特别是程序员
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 错误报告 • 求救啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319263&p=2219768#p2219768 无法初始化软件包信息 初始化包信息时遇到无法解决的问题。 请汇报这个“update-manager”软件包的错误，并且将如下信息包含在报告中： 'E:安装源配置文件“/etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list”第 1 行有错误(发行版解析)' 下载我的 ...
<ofan> sheshark: 是没时间理
<sheshark> XD
<wm> sheshark: 他们以为很性感
<Router2> lainme: 把foxproxy卸了改用QuickProxy，感觉确实CPU占用好了点
<happyaron> pac好。
<happyaron> 效率高。
<junk>  /id 12345678
<wm> 谁能给我个 /ignore 的例子，比如把含有“has joined”的消息都过滤掉？
<alphaex> 我不能安装emerald 命令：sudo apt-get install emernald
<hymnusalae> alphaex, emernald?
<hymnusalae> alphaex, emerald
<alphaex> emerald
<alphaex> Err http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe libemeraldengine0 i386 0.7.2-0ubuntu6
<alphaex>   Could not connect to my.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (203.106.62.88), connection timed out
<alphaex> Err http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe emerald i386 0.7.2-0ubuntu6
<alphaex>   Unable to connect to my.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<alphaex> Failed to fetch http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/emerald/libemeraldengine0_0.7.2-0ubuntu6_i386.deb  Could not connect to my.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (203.106.62.88), connection timed out
<^k^> alphaex:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<alphaex> 我不能安装emerald 命令：sudo apt-get install emernald     谁会？线上等。。。
<wm> alphaex: 你确定你能连的到my.archive.ubuntu.com/ 吗？
<alphaex> wm  Could not connect to my.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (203.106.62.88), connection timed out 没错。。。
<alphaex> 这么办？
<lainme> alphaex: 看看浏览器能不能浏览my.archive.ubuntu.com的网页
<lainme> alphaex: 反正我这里浏览不了，不知道是不是不存在这个源了还是出了问题。你换个源用吧
<alphaex> lainme : 不行哦。。。
<Kandu> microcai: 你是用 pae 內核的？
 * foxbaby  hello everybody
<foxbaby> 好久不来这了 估计大家都忘了我 也许大家从来都没有记得我 所以我也不用做自我介绍了 大家该干什么干什么吧
<hymnusalae> foxbaby, 呃……
<hymnusalae> foxbaby, 不要說的那麽悲催嘛。
<foxbaby> hymnusalae: 没有啦  开个玩笑
<hymnusalae> Kandu, PAE 內核是那個4G以上內存支持那個？
<zdc> foxbaby, 就是，不要那样
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 超過 4g 的話，開不開 pae 都能支持。只是 microcai 幾天前說的，他機器上頁大小為 2M，所以我猜他也許用 pae 內核
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 哦。這樣。
<ljp`> 大家好！
<zdc> foxbaby, 总有很多朋友是总来这儿的，只要帮助过人的，或是喜欢这里的，也总是被这里不忘和喜欢的
<^k^> ljp`, 好  ㍪ 
<ljp`> 我的 /boot分区 已经丢失  请问如何用 grub 引导
<foxbaby> zdc 谢谢 其实这个聊天室 是我的唯一 呵呵呵
<zdc> foxbaby, 为什么
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 关于移动硬盘的支持问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319268&p=2219806#p2219806 最近想购入一个移动硬盘，容量有点蛇吞象，1TB。windows是没问题了，只是不知道ubuntu对其的支持怎么样。只是问问而已，毕竟主要也是在windows下用。刚刚看到有人讲有的硬盘不支持linux，群里的有用大容量移动硬盘的吗？分 ...
<microcai> ...
<microcai> 怎么快速回复？
<cfy> no way...
<hymnusalae> ljp`, boot 丟失，想直接用 grub 引導是不行的。
<hymnusalae> ljp`, 你需要 chroot 到你的系統，再重新安裝內核和grub包。
 * microcai 这里有人知道怎么办护照么？
<aner``> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=319202
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Emacs 下 Alt_R 映射 Ctrl 正常,但在 SHIFT 的影响下失常
<hymnusalae> microcai, 200元完了。
<cfy> ljp`: boot如何丢失的？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你要私人的護照是吧？不是公家的或者和政府機關有關的吧？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 留学用的
<microcai> hymnusalae: 留学用的应该是私用吧？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 自费留学
<hymnusalae> microcai, 嗯，帶上身份証、戶口本、200元到公安局填表，在那裏照像（大概20元），然後填好後交掉，一般是3周後再去拿。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這是我在南京辦護照的情況，你根據你們那情況再看看。到網上應該可以找到樣表。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 拿到 Offer 了？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 明白。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 没，在申请。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 貌似申请的时候就要护照的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 2月份還還有哪些學校能申請的？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這麽惡心？現在就要護照？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... 一个网友在英国读书 .. 我通过关系认识他的老师 ....
<microcai> hymnusalae: 现在可以先打招呼 .....
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哦，你現在是提前搞，真好呀……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ... 是啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我要是上半年有時間我也打打招呼什麽的了……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<microcai> hymnusalae: 恩
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.10文件夹右键的“共享选项”不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319271&p=2219836#p2219836 今天想取消一个共享，发现右键的“共享选项”，有什么办法恢复吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linseraph — 2011-02-26 19:17
<yu3312> 有高手在没有？
<hymnusalae> yu3312, 這句話會產生歧義喲。另外：直接提問 耐心等待 （參見話題）
<caleb-> 高手肯定在，只是不一定有空
<yu3312> 呵呵，就是要有空的高手。
<yu3312> 现在我的电脑出了个让我很郁闷的问题。
<cfy> yu3312: 你为啥不说出你的问题呢？
<cfy> 只要你的问题的定义不是：先高手出现。抛出问题。解决。
<yu3312> 我的电脑是双系统，GRUB在后面的分区上，今天我把前面的分区删了一个，结果启动不了了。
<yu3312> 呵呵，先询问下人在没有
 * cfy 难道是mbr坏掉了？围观。。。。
 * caleb- 同围观。。。。
<void1> 分区号变了呗
<void1> 或者uuid变了
<yu3312> 嗯，就是。分区号变了。
<yu3312> uuid没有变
<cfy> 有没有人用guile?
<void1> 确定过没变吗
 * snoop_fy 所以我已经不给windows系统直接操作我硬盘的机会了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 怎麽了？
<void1> 用分区号还是uuid启动的
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我觉得guile用起来没有学术气息。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你這叫操蛋。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你說用什麽有學術氣息……
<cfy> hymnusalae: cl
<cfy> hymnusalae: sbcl啥的。
<yu3312> 这个不知道，主要是进不了GRUB
<hymnusalae> cfy, 用東西還用出學術氣息了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是啊。。。
<wm> guile 什么东西，干什么用的？
<cfy> wm: scheme解释器
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你這是小資派的作風你知道嗎？知識分子也是勞動人民，眾生平等你知道嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不知道。众生平等和软件之间有差别不是一样的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 話說回來你的意思是要編譯器？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 说错了。不是没有学术气息。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是用起来不爽。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你要怎麽樣才爽？
<cfy> hymnusalae: scheme小定义。很多实现都不一样吧，比如shellbang
<cfy> hymnusalae: 换成cl，我就爽了。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 標准裏沒有說的實現很多都不是很一致。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 換吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。
<cfy> 这里有没有人会scheme的？
<cfy> 尤其是guile
 * cfy pasted "process rate" at http://paste2.org/get/1269735
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看这个。
<yu3312> 有没有人知道解决办法呢？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 怎麽了？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你觉得有啥问题么？我只是想大概知道每秒的速度。这样我好控制输出频率
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 不用 win32 就够小资了
<cfy> hymnusalae: 3这个值差不多。如果是别的就不行了。可是不是应该是1/100秒的单位么。。
<hymnusalae> cfy,
<hymnusalae> Warning: the following toplevel variables are referenced but unbound:
<hymnusalae>   times (in process-rate)
<hymnusalae>   times (in process-rate)
<cfy> hymnusalae: 呵呵。guile的实现。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……我改改看看。
<alphaex> 有谁有emernald的源？
<alphaex> 有谁有emernald的源？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 悲催了，我忘了安裝 chicken scheme 的庫了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我其实就是想知道比如每秒能进行n此加法算法啥的。这样我可以每n此加法输出一下进度
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不会被输出拖累。或说输出会拖累么？
 * cfy pasted "3x+1.lisp" at http://paste2.org/get/1269743
<cfy> 完整代码
<cfy> 3x+1...
<Colin-shzsc> alphaex: 你换个 cn99 163 神马的源不就是了，这个系统源里就有的
<alphaex> Colin-shzsc: 这么换？
<alphaex> Colin-shzsc: deb命令吗？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你知道我看完你的代碼想說什麽嗎？
<hymnusalae> cfy, Haskell 真他喵簡潔。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 感謝你，我不會再考慮不用 Haskell 了
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<cfy> hymnusalae: - -!是我写的太长。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 水平关系。。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 伞哥会haskell么？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我不知道傘哥。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 只是聽過。對此人不了解。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我就知道 SPJ 是那個 Haskell 的發明人，沒有事的時候喜歡拿他的一些教程（不是教Haskell的）看看，很好玩。
<cfy> spj?
<hymnusalae> cfy, Simon Peyton Jones 我記得叫，主要發明人之一
<gjp> ;-)
<cfy> hymnusalae: o.我还是lisp
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我喜欢lisp的能力,macro
<hymnusalae> cfy, 微軟研究院的，網站上有很多教你怎麽寫論文，怎麽寫研究申請之類的教程，哈哈哈。
<alphaex> 系统源里的emernald 出了问题。。。有谁有？
<hymnusalae> (set! max x)不會是let max = x 的意思吧？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是赋值的意思。
<hymnusalae> alphaex, 你到 emerald 網站上下一個算了，肯定有 emerald 的 deb 包的。
<hymnusalae> gjp, 你是傘哥？
<cfy> hymnusalae: sicp都是递归，所以我自己找的。也不知道对不对（是不是smart)
<gjp> hy
<gjp> hymnusalae: ?????
<alphaex> 对哦！谢了。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 伞哥忙呢。。。
<lemonhall> 你们GNOME3谁编译运行成功了？
<hymnusalae> gjp, 我看你 ;-) 很從容嘛……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 找 microcai
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不是，你寫了 set! 之後這程序我就沒有辦法看了……
<lemonhall> microcai, Hi
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我重新寫寫看吧。
<Colin-shzsc> alphaex: 这会出问题？源不要乱改……
<gjp> hymnusalae: 这个。。。我一段时间不上IRC了，没人认识我了。。。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: lisp啊。。你自己定义一些啊嘛。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: lisp啊。。你自己定义一下啊嘛。。。
<hymnusalae> gjp, 怎麽和 foxbaby 一口氣……
<lemonhall> 我跑到官方IRC去问了一个下午。。。结果定位成了libmozjs的一个问题。。。我很怀疑。。。整个中文界应该有不少人编译成功了啊
<hymnusalae> gjp, 我2年沒有上上來還被罵一頓呢……真是的……
<gjp> hymnusalae: 我没改过昵称！！！
<gjp> cfy: 你记得我没？
<hymnusalae> gjp, 我記得你……
<alphaex> Colin-shz： 游览器不能游览。。。
<cfy> gjp: 我聊的人太多。。。很多都不记得了。。。
<lainme> alphaex: 换源。
<hymnusalae> cfy, (n 0 (+ n 1)) 這是什麽意思？
<cfy> hymnusalae: do的东西。变量。初始值，每次循环体结束后的动作
<caleb-> lemonhall: 开发中有各别元件无法编译，很正常
<gjp> gjp这个昵称自打我注册以后就没改过。。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: gnome3 东西那么多…你卡在哪了？
<lemonhall> caleb-, 不是无法编译。。。。
<hymnusalae> gjp, 好了，不要懷舊了，重新結朋友，就當朋友多了很多就成了。
<lemonhall> caleb-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572578/
<lemonhall> caleb-, 运行之后出现这样的错误。。。
<gjp> lemonhall: GNOME3需要GTK3，对吗？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 最後 (= x 1) n 又是？
<lemonhall> gjp, ???你问我？是啊。。。那个库GIT的时候大得不得了
<cfy> hymnusalae: 当x等于1时返回n
<caleb-> lemonhall: 把有问题的模块拿掉试试？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你在那 n 從 0 開始加1 加1，加到 x==1 的時候返回 n ，死循環？
<lemonhall> caleb-, 怎么拿掉那个模块啊。。。英文下基本就是正常运行的。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ?3x+1问题啊。
<lemonhall> caleb-, 老外教我用LANG=C。。。。运行。。发觉真是。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 「转换输入中出现无效字符序列」 <- 不是都说了么？
<caleb-> lemonhall: 因为 glibc 某些行为会依 locale 不同而不同
<caleb-> lemonhall: LC_ALL=C / LC_ALL=POSIX 最安全
<caleb-> 老外教的对啊
<lemonhall> caleb-, 恩，我看了报错的191行。。都是些LOCAL的东西
<cfy> hymnusalae: 奇数就把x乘以3加上1，偶数就除以2。然后你会发现，所有的数都成了1.不断这么做
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我暈死，我寫個幹淨點的你來改。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 什么啊。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 反正用 gtk immodule, locale 用 C/POSIX 也行
<hymnusalae> cfy, 強烈BS用do
<caleb-> lemonhall: ibus / scim 都支持的
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那我用啥，递归？
<hymnusalae> cfy, yeah baby
<lemonhall> caleb-, 怎么弄？ 'LA_ALL=C ./gnome-shell --replace'
<caleb-> lemonhall: 对
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。我怕效率低，主要不太了解，tail-recursion的定义
<gjp> GNOME3还能不能支持IBUS一类的呢？
<caleb-> lemonhall: LC_ALL 不是 LA_ALL
<hymnusalae> cfy, 效率不會低的。
<lemonhall> caleb-, 我再试试。。。恩。。那个是键盘敲错了
<caleb-> gjp: ibus 有 gtk3 immodule
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。我再了解下。。。。我去改掉。
<caleb-> scim 不晓得有没有 gtk3 immodule
<hymnusalae> cfy, tail-recursion的效果是，不再壓棧，直接把結果重新代回到程序體再走一邊。
<gjp> caleb-: 感谢
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。。
<gjp> caleb-: 为什么用SCIM？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 所以(+ (foo a b c) 1)就不是tail-recursion咯
<caleb-> gjp: scim 有 gtk2 immodule, 移植比较容易
<hymnusalae> cfy, 嗯。不是。
<lemonhall> 依旧是问题重重。。。
<lemonhall> 第一个问题是，有时候会花屏，我估计是NV的问题
<cfy> hymnusalae: 了解。
<lemonhall> 我用得NV的最新的驱动
<gjp> caleb-: 我是想问，正常情况下，SCIM好用么。。。
<lemonhall> 第二个是不稳定，一会儿就出来了。。而且满
<caleb-> gjp: 很多人说比 ibus 好用
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 用闭源显驱花屏还是比较常见的吧
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 我第一次见。。。。。
<gjp> caleb-: 好用在那？。。。
 * caleb- 用 闭源nv 几年来没花屏过, 卡都换了三张了
<gjp> caleb-: 一直用着IBUS-SUNPINYIN。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-, IBUS-SUNPINYIN编译成功。。但是没找到。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 系统升级到10.10以后grep速度变得好慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319278&p=2219880#p2219880 原先用的是9.10 由于分区坏掉 重装用了10.10 grep速度慢的和windows下用gnu grep一样了 一秒钟才处理几十k 有办法解决吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunsol — 2011-02-26 20:03
<hymnusalae> cfy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572604/
<caleb-> lemonhall: 我知道 ibus 有 gtk3 immodule, 但不知是否有更新到兼容 gtk+ 3.0.0/3.0.1
<caleb-> lemonhall: 没 immodule 就没法在 C/POSIX locale 用输入法
<lemonhall> caleb-, 这个immodule....怎么翻译?关于im 的模块？
<lemonhall> caleb-, im-module
<lemonhall> caleb-, 恩。。命名的意义应该是这个
<cfy> hymnusalae: lambda有啥好的？
<lemonhall> caleb-, 我刚看了IBUS的源码。。。它貌似没有把词库直接载入内存啊
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我看的爽呀。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 本來就都是lambda 式，我只是使用它的本源而已。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不用不是差不多么？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 还不了解lambda..
<lemonhall> lambda看不懂，看不惯。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 和一般函數一樣。
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 只知道是 sqlite
<hymnusalae> cfy, (lambda (參數列表) (計算結果))
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 具体对此我是一窍不通
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 恩，是sqlite，但是没有看到它把让SQLITE启动内存加载。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 放到内存？放到/dev/shm不就好了？
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 也许是没看到。。我再去找找，否则查这么大的一个数据库，如此频繁。。速度很吃紧
<lemonhall> cfy, 恩。。。我看到过有人写脚本把用户词库放入SHM的。。。
<lemonhall> cfy, 听说给IBUS-PINYIN飞一般的感受。。。。。。不过我本来就没觉得它慢，就算加载140M的词库
<lemonhall> ibus-cloudpinyin很好用
<lemonhall> 网速给力的情况下很厉害
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 我就这样子对待 sunpinyin 的用户词库
<gjp> lemonhall: 是借助SuoGuo的API的？
<cfy> hymnusalae: r5rs老么？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不算太老吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 跟ANSI C比怎么杨？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 跟ANSI C比怎么样？
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 网上有个登录时把 sunpinyin 词库加载到 tmpfs 的脚本，我就在用
<hymnusalae> cfy, 算年輕的。ANSI 是算C89吧，我對C不了解。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 年轻？哦。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是c89
<hymnusalae> r5rs 1998
<cfy> 嗯。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我不行了，我去找參考書看看 do 了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看标准嘛。。我都看标准的。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, R5RS裏第6章沒有看到 (do 過程呀。
<hymnusalae> 標准過程。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 12页
<billlee> r5rs是什么呀？
<cfy> billlee: scheme标准
<dororo> 在linux用麦克风会有杂音的吗？
<lemonhall> scheme。。。。
<hymnusalae> dororo, 至少我的沒有。
<gjp> dororo: 应该不会吧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我看你的 3x+1-path 和 3x+1-max-value 返回值一樣呀？
<dororo> 但是win下的效果似乎好些，我想这会不会是声卡驱动的问题
<gjp> dororo: 是不是回声消除的问题
<dororo> gjp: 应该不是，有滋滋的杂音
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不好意思，看錯了。
<gjp> dororo: ALSA的问题
<gjp> dororo: ALSA的问题？
<dororo> 有两种杂音，麦克风音量调大了会更明显
<gjp> dororo: 我觉的是ALSA的问题
<gao> 还是 ubuntu 频道人多啊
<nemohuang> <初聊也>
<dororo> gjp: 语音聊天用独立的麦克风好，还是耳机附带的麦克风好？
<dororo> 录音都有问题，语音聊天会不会有问题？
<gjp> dororo: 总感觉独立的好
<dororo> gjp: 录音都有问题，语音聊天会不会有问题？没试过
<caleb-> 戴在头上的不是比较方便么？
<gjp> dororo: 没试过。。。
<dororo> gjp: 声音选项里面的硬件设备是默认的，这个不用管它吧
<gjp> caleb-: 个人感觉而已
<gjp> dororo: 应该不用管（我是fedora）
<dororo> caleb-: 戴在头上的可能会有喷麦的声
<lemonhall> dororo, 都是浮云。。。。要录音效果就是专业声卡+高档麦克风
<hymnusalae> dororo, 噴麥是你麥的位置不好，一般放在鼻子或者下巴或者臉頰那。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 浮雲，要錄音就是錄音棚。
<gjp> lemonhall: 要效果干什么？
<dororo> 不是要效果，是现在会有杂音，不知是什么原因
<lemonhall> 唉，我和GNOME-SHELL斗争了两天了。。最后还是没用上。。。。。
<lemonhall> 怨念。。希望等到4.6就可以没多少BUG可用了。。。
<lemonhall> 不过估计真正稳定可用，要等到2012
<wm> lemonhall: 你说gnome4.6？
<gjp> lemonhall: GNOME-SHELL据说很费资源。。。。
<lemonhall> 4月6号
<wm> 。。。
<gjp> lemonhall: 发行日？
<wm> 奶奶的，高中学的都忘了，一个破数学题不会做...
<gjp> 。。。。。。。。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 不可能的
<caleb-> kde4 每个 major release 都会引入大量 features/bugs
<caleb-> 要稳定就别升级 major version...
<caleb-> 哦…原来是说 4/6
 * caleb- 还以为是说 kde 4.6
<wm> caleb-: 你用4.6吗?
<caleb-> wm: 用 evilwm
<dororo> psensors有人用过吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VBOX无缝模式下 UBUNTU菜单假死问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319283&p=2219928#p2219928 偶的VBOX只要不切换到无缝模式,一切都很正常,但只要一切换到无缝模式,UBUNTU的菜单就经常会点不出来.要反老半天才动一下,要么就是VBOX再切回窗口模式才会正常,不知道如何解决.求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 yvqiang — 2 ...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 受不了了。不改了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我看非誠勿擾去了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...,我写得很烂么。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不是。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 但是風格實在不是函數風格。我發現我接受這種函數風格還有尾遞歸什麽的一下就接受了，改不過來了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: :),我去改下。先把模电题目做掉。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 現在看到用循環都難受。
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那C咋办呢。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我不會C語言，Pascal在我學習 Haskell 的時候不知道怎麽著一下就忘了。
<huangg> ge
<tenzu_> ...
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 掉了？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 无线网傻了
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你这样让 Kandu 情何以堪。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哈哈
<wm> 问个问题，局域网中其它电脑不能通过ip访问我的电脑是什么原因呢？
<cfy> 你可能关了ping回应
<wm> ？
<wm> cfy: 能说详细点吗？
<cfy> wm: 你在自己电脑上ping自己的局域网ip试试
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> wm: 如果网络是通的，要么防火墙阻挡，要么关闭响应，或者别的。
<lemonhall> 你想怎么访问你电脑？
<lemonhall> 开共享？
<lemonhall> VNC？
<lemonhall> HTTP？
<wm> lemonhall: http
<wm> 就是在浏览器输入我的ip，
<lemonhall> HTTP不就是那个最简单的脚本就OK了么
<lemonhall> PY的那个。。。
<wm> lemonhall: 但别人不能访问我，我用的就是py
<alvin_rxg> :8000
<lemonhall> 恩，试试其他端口，说不定你的端口被占用了。。80
<lemonhall> 不行就WINDOWS共享吧
<lemonhall> 多稳定可靠的
<wm> lemonhall: 我是想知道原因，
<lemonhall> 如果WINDOWS共享OK的话，我们就基本可以排除掉大部分网络，设置，防火墙。。BLABALBALALBVL之类的原因了
<alvin_rxg>  ~ $ python2 -m SimpleHTTPServer
<alvin_rxg> Serving HTTP on 0.0.0.0 port 8000 ...
<alvin_rxg> wm:
<jzmer> 听说明天司徒华有追思会？
<lemonhall> 不认识，我搜搜
<lemonhall> 不关心民权运动。。。
<alvin_rxg> wm:  ~ $ python2 -m SimpleHTTPServer ==>> port 8000 ... UNDERSTAND?
<alvin_rxg> ey
<happyaron> simplehttpserver+webpy ~= memory leak
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<happyaron> 每个request之后都不释放内存。
<eehightech> 有什么地方可以下载字体的，DejaVuSansMono
<eehightech> openlogos
<eehightech> Delphine
<eehightech> DejaVu Sans Mono
<eehightech> IllustrateIT
<^k^> eehightech:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusalae> cfy, 改好了沒有？我洗完澡了。
<happyaron> eehightech: 莫刷，很长的列表帖到外面的pastebin上
<lemonhall> 我今天在GNOME-SHELL刷了200行代码。。。
<sikao_lfs> 刚进了#Marxism频道，看到这个www.marxists.org网址。进去作者毛泽东 站点 chinese就重置。看来这个网站也是被屏蔽的。
<lemonhall> 然后老外真实客气。。完全没说我，后来有个人很客气过来说，贴代码到其他地方去。。。
<void1> 那是当然，现在是讲三个代表了
<lemonhall> 我泪流满面
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: 他们频道没机器人
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。哈哈，刷300行，没被踢实在是幸运。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没有。开始改。。。
<lemonhall> alphaex, k是机器人十八？
<caleb-> 没被踢实在是幸运
<caleb-> lemonhall: 快去买彩票
<cfy> hymnusalae: scheme的library的后缀通常是啥。
<Lavande> 奇怪，ssh也上不去推了。。。
<wm> 以前用xchat时，没感觉刷屏有什么，现在用irssi...
<lemonhall> 饿啊哈哈，原来有机器人的啊
<RavenChan> cfy, 试一试那个twitter客户端的https
<lemonhall> irssi怎么了？
<alphaex> lemonhall, 什么阿？？
<hymnusalae> cfy, .ss?
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不知道。
<eehightech> 俺不熟悉这个工具，按错了导致刷屏
<RavenChan> cfy, not sure if works
<cfy> RavenChan: 刚想找你。什么情况？升级了？
<lemonhall> wm,  irssi会怎么？
<RavenChan> cfy, 似乎不行...
<wm> lemonhall: irssi不能被刷
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那我用ss好了。
<wm> 这里是不是有个隐形人
<lemonhall> wm, 如果被刷呢？
<cfy> hymnusalae: scm?
<happyaron> lemonhall: 那是没有op吧
<RavenChan> cfy, 504 Gateway Time-out...
<lemonhall> wm, QQ都用习惯了。。。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 有的话肯定kickban了
<chenwl> 请教git如何检出老版本
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那是 Scheme 代碼的後綴，不知道庫是什麽。
<chenwl> 类似回滚什么的
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。我怕打扰你就没问。我这里也是则海洋
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。我怕打扰你就没问。我这里也是这样
<lemonhall> happyaron, 嗯哼，我英语很烂，过来了一个肉身人过来给我说得
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。。我从emacs的auto-mode-alist里看到， ("\\.\\(scm\\|stk\\|ss\\|sch\\)\\'" . scheme-mode)
<happyaron> chenwl: git checkout <revision hash>
<RavenChan> cfy, 原来应该是不能https的吧= =
<lainme> irssi可以设置防flood的，自动ignore对方之类
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你要找什麽庫嗎？
<RavenChan> cfy, 原来就是可以的？
<chenwl> happyaron: 3x
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不是。我准备代码分开。所以。。。找后缀名。算了。先scm用着
<jackey> fcitx还是比 ibus好用多了
<wm> lainme: ignore 不会用
<cfy> hymnusalae: ss好了。短点。。。
<lemonhall> jackey, 可是FCITX好麻烦，不是开箱即用的。。。
<happyaron> jackey: fcitx-sunpinyin
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<lainme> wm: http://irssi.org/documentation/manual，里面有两节，一是设定对flood的判断，另一个是autoignore，都有例子
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那就 .scm 吧。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 一般都 .scm
<jackey> lemonhall:是啊，我装上去就可以用了，我是用五笔的，打起字来顺多了，用ibus打快了，半天没反应
<cfy> hymnusalae: guile-library都用scm
<jackey> 所以特郁闷，现在换成fcitx完全跟得上我的速度
<lemonhall> jackey, 那时因为IBUS用得是SQLLITE
<caleb-> 不是开箱即用那要去鞭打 maintainer
<RavenChan> cfy, 我curl测试已经正常了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 前面給你改過了個 path。
<RavenChan> cfy, 你再试试？
<lemonhall> jackey, 你打得太快了。。。
<jackey> lemonhall:我用五笔一分钟基本上可以达到140个字。
<happyaron> jackey: 拼音的话fcitx-sunpinyin更舒服
<cfy> RavenChan: 正常了:)
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。scm
<jackey> happyaron：拼音我不会用的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦.scm...
<happyaron> o
<ppdog> happyaron: 强哥
<RavenChan> cfy, nginx这边我什么都没动 :)
<tenzu> 强哥？
<jackey> happyaron:应该 说是很慢，不是不会用。
<happyaron> ppdog: 我不是强哥啊。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我不懂。你是管理员XD
<lemonhall> XCHAT有什么使用技巧么？比如贴代码，自动加载图片。。。或者有什么好的配置方案么
<happyaron> jackey: 悲剧的我不会五笔。。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 没听说过，估计认错了？
<ppdog> happyaron: :我用五笔一分钟基本上可以达到140个字。
<ppdog> 你说的
<happyaron> ppdog: 那是 jackey 说的。。。
<jackey> happyaron:大部分都 不用五笔的，我是刚接触电脑时学的是DOS，天天UCDOS ,用了十几年五笔了。
<lemonhall> 十几年。。。
<jackey> 恩。
<ppdog> oh, 算错
<lemonhall> jackey, 看来你年纪应该也不小了。。。
<cfy> lisp用了60多年了。。。
<jackey> lemonhall:恩，是的
<lemonhall> cfy, 在和jacky比年级？
<caleb-> cfy: 传说中的大神！？
<cfy> caleb-: lemonhall： 我说human being..
<cfy> not me...
<lainme> 十几年不长吧。从小学开始用的话，现在也就20~30岁
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那叫 Lisp 有60多年的歷史了……
<cfy> hymnusalae:  哦。。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, cfy 对。。。。。。。应该这样说。。。
<lainme> 所以要看起始时间
<jackey> 晕，我们小时候连游戏机都没听说过，电视还是到初中才有的。
<iGoogle> cfy: 那115完蛋了吧
<gjp> gjp:ppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cfy> iGoogle: 完蛋算了。。。我不用115了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈
<iGoogle> 拉
<cfy> iGoogle: 全面开启flash...都flash了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 115是什麽？
<snoop_fy> SMPLAYER标题乱码是怎么回事？能解决么？
<lemonhall> jackey, 我昨天FOLLOW了CHEESE的作者，竟然是个19岁的印度小孩子，用VALA把CHEESE重写了
<cfy> hymnusalae: 网盘网站
<jackey> lemonhall:在
<lainme> cfy: 人家推出专门linux客户端了，可能就不让你们随便写了
<caleb-> !
<cfy> iGoogle: 我看生活大爆炸都flash了
<caleb-> lemonhall: 只有 gtk3 branch 吧？
<cfy> lainme: 无所谓，那慢速度。
<lemonhall> caleb-, 什么？
<lainme> 又是flash啊
<cfy> lainme: 而且只有三个线程
<caleb-> lemonhall: 用 vala 重写 cheese
<Lavande> ssh已经可以reset了！！！
<Lavande> 刚刚发现。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee我准备用cl重写的你的脚本。。。然后编译成binary....
<cfy> iGoogle: 这样就不会有该死的依赖咯。lol
<jackey> 有没有人在ubuntu下wine天龙八部成功的，9.04时我成功过，现在换成10.10不行了。
<lainme> Lavande: 今天推是有些不正常，有一段时间我用gae的和ssh都不行，但其他网站可以的
<Lavande> lainme: 一样，推和非死不可都不行，其他网站没问题。。
<gjp> cfy:帮我个忙，对我说话，越多越好！谢谢。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 用perl的逃了两个。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: query里，还是这里？
 * tenzu 拜神拜各路大仙
<gjp> cfy：这里
<cfy> iGoogle: 咋办呢。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu里有没有proc 文件夹如何打开它 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319289&p=2220000#p2220000 ubuntu里有没有proc 文件夹如何打开它 在红帽里不是有个虚拟文件系统吗，就是proc文件系统里面包含大量系统的信息，我想知道在ubuntu下这个文件系统在那里 统计信息: 发表于 由 bomoniko — 2011-02-26 21:46
<cfy> gjp: 那我不是要被+q了。。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-, 怎么会只有GTK3呢。。。你现在打开UBUNTU 10.10的俄罗斯方块，就是Clutter+Vala写得吧
<tenzu> kk又开始抓帖了？
<lainme> Lavande: 我的ssh走的ipv6，难道ipv6线路也能reset了...
<sikao_lfs> jackey: 我弄过三国志10，太阁立志传5 都成功过。也都失败过。三国志10的必须是游侠的硬盘版，必须自己执行一个命令注册dll才能玩。
<gjp> cfy：我想测试一下我写的提示插件
<Lavande> lainme: 这么狠。。。
<cfy> 怎么走了。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 太阁立志传5，好像1.2的可以。1.3的不行。
<jackey> sikao_lfs：我是在xp下装 好，然后复制到U下面，以前行，可现在总是失败，启动不了，不知为什么。
<Lavande> lainme: 本来以为ssh能用很久的，没想到这么快就被干掉了……
<lemonhall> caleb-, 我有一天编译程序，无聊到把纸牌玩了一个遍。。真得，无聊的时候玩什么都可以
<lainme> Lavande: facebook可以，其实我更怀疑是twitter的问题...
<void1> Lavande: ssh怎么可能不能用
<Lavande> lainme: 我这显示不是reset而是interrupted,不知道有什么微妙的区别。。。
<tenzu> lainme: Lavande: 有人说刚才巨鲸了一段时间
<happyaron> lainme: 据说鸟嘀咕服务器宕机？
<Lavande> tenzu: 酱紫啊。。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 巨鲸是啥意思？
<Lavande> tenzu: 他们是不是要换机房的啊？还是搬总部啊。。
<tenzu> Lavande: @heller_EM
<Lavande> happyaron: over capacity
<caleb-> lemonhall: 我是说 cheese 的 gtk2 branch 不是用 vala
<tenzu> Lavande: 我看到他/她/它说的
<happyaron> Lavande: 那为啥叫巨鲸？
<tenzu> happyaron: 推的服务器傻了，就会出来鲸鱼的页面
<Lavande> happyaron: 就是出现一个巨鲸的图画，哈哈
<lemonhall> caleb-, 我没注意过。。因为根本没有摄像头
<iGoogle> cfy: .
<lainme> 而且是快死的鲸鱼...好像
<Lavande> tenzu: 现在墙外访问正常不？
<happyaron> tenzu: Lavande 原来如此
<tenzu> Lavande: 连接不能
<Lavande> tenzu: 那我就放心了……
<caleb-> lemonhall: cheese 作者是巴西人，大学毕业鸟
<lemonhall> caleb-, 我们在说同一个程序嘛？
<caleb-> lemonhall: 我说的是 webcam 程序
<jackey> gnome-do还是比synapse好用，synapse总挂掉
<caleb-> cheese / vala <- 应该只有一个吧…
<lemonhall> caleb-, 是啊。。。那就是同一个程序。。那就是我没好好看。。。也许是那个小孩把它重写了？
<caleb-> 我不知他的年纪，不过 19 岁大学毕业也太猛了
<lemonhall> caleb-, http://yuvi.in/blog/tag/cheese.html
<lemonhall> caleb-, 我们说得不是同一个人。。这个小孩说自己数学不是太好，而且貌似是大二啊
<lemonhall> caleb-, An 19 year old guy from Chennai, India who codes, photographs & has fun More...
<ofan> caleb-: 7,8岁上大学的
<lemonhall> caleb-, India...是印度么？
<ofan> caleb-: 还有7,8岁上大学的
<caleb-> lemonhall: 他不是 cheese 的 main author
<kiss_kill> 谁搞过OPENWR
<caleb-> lemonhall: 那只是他的 GSoC proposal
<caleb-> lemonhall: 只是参加 google 夏季学生活动
<lemonhall> caleb-, 啊哈哈，那就是我弄错了。。我只看到他用VALA重写了cheese。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 也不是他重写的，他只是列出 upstream 的 changelog
<caleb-> lemonhall: http://blog.fujii.eti.br/?p=83 # cheese author 分享最近的 gtk3 + vala port
<lemonhall> caleb-, O_o我太粗心了
 * caleb- 还以为俺穿越到平行世界鸟
<lemonhall> caleb-, 这个程序我从来没用过。。到底干吗的？
<caleb-> lemonhall: 就 webcam 用的啊
<lemonhall> caleb-, libunique-3.0???
<lemonhall> caleb-, 这个库是用来保证单例的？
<caleb-> lemonhall: 用来写 多窗口单一行程
<lemonhall> caleb-, #introspection，非常好。。这个作者写得这个过程很好，介绍了一个更给力的频道#introspection
<lemonhall> caleb-, #introspection，的ebassi，哈哈，我正在看这个人喷GNOME3
<caleb-> 那个印度小伙引用的方式真的很邪恶
<crose> introspection? 反省？
<caleb-> 要不是我最近常常看 gtk3 消息，也会以为是他用 vala 改写了 cheese
<lemonhall> caleb-, 哈哈，怎么说？
<lemonhall> caleb-, 我没仔细看小伙子的博客，是我的错。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-, 他貌似是弄了一套UI
<MaskRay> 这个词内涵理解还不大清楚，只看到 gentoo 里最近多了这么个 use flag
<MaskRay> 还有 introspective sort
<caleb-> lemonhall: 前面是他和同学亲人使用 cheese 的美好经验，然后下面 copy and paste cheese changelog
<caleb-> 好贱的 blog...
<caleb-> lemonhall: 很多人申请 GSoC 不会通过的
<lemonhall> caleb-, 哈哈哈
<caleb-> 他有申请不一定有过
<gjp> cfy: 在没？
<cfy> gjp: 在
<cfy> MaskRay: 用debian好了。。。
<caleb-> MaskRay: 给各种语言 binding 用的
<caleb-> MaskRay: gtk3 不用写 python-gtk3 之类的 binding, 直接用 gobject introspection
<lemonhall> caleb-, VALA我一看见就喜欢上了。。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<lemonhall> caleb-, 太像C#了
<gjp> cfy: 帮我一个忙，3秒以后给我发一条信息
<caleb-> MaskRay: 不过你编译 gtk3 如果没用这 flag, 就没有 gir 了
<cfy> gjp: okay
<cfy> MaskRay: :)
<caleb-> MaskRay: 没 gir 就没 python gtk3 binding 这样
<cfy> gjp: test
<cfy> gjp: test again
<gjp> cfy: ok 了
<cfy> gjp: last test....
<cfy> gjp: o
<MaskRay> cfy: 今天出言不逊了，在某 debian developer 前表示 ebuild 优于 debian 那个什么的
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后呢？
 * cfy 不会打起来了吧。。。
<caleb-> happyaron 都快成 debian developer 了
<MaskRay> cfy: 就这样，也没后面
<caleb-> 大牛一般不会和人计较
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。
<caleb-> 最多就是嘴碎骂一句
<MaskRay> caleb-: 似乎还没进 portage
<caleb-> gentoo 这几天才在搞 gtk3 啊
<lemonhall> The non-technical lessons were: it’s really painful to use stuff that is new and not widely used (yet?)
<caleb-> 真是不给力
<hymnusalae> cfy, last test是？
<lemonhall> 我是新人。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 最后测试啊。我英语烂，乱说的。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-, 敢问你是。。。。。。
<cfy> finnal test
<cfy> final test
<caleb-> lemonhall: 俺是 end user 一枚
<MaskRay> cfy: 我这么说的时候还有另一位 debian developer 在场
<hymnusalae> cfy, 測試什麽？
 * caleb- 只会嘴砲
<cfy> MaskRay: 。。。你悲剧。
<cfy> MaskRay: shlug聚会？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我知道了，是嘴炮。
<void1> dd也是一般人
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是给 gjp 测试。。。
<lemonhall> MaskRay,  debian developer...
<MaskRay> cfy: 我只是一时激动起来。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那也沒有什麽。如果有理由，即時不全面，如果不能容忍，那是他的問題。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 大牛显然容忍了
<void1> 这里gentoo user也不少，哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 随便说了一句没啥吧。如果写在‘纸’上了，据说会有历史性影响。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那是，所以也沒有什麽好難受的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 紙？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 比如mail list
<cfy> MaskRay: 那么多人说perl不好，ee都忍了。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 在這說也有記錄什麽的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我说第一现场
<lemonhall> eehightech,
<hymnusalae> cfy, 一切都是浮雲。我還在Haskell-cafe裏問過 do 裏面 let 後面要有 in 這樣的250問題。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 比如，我在shlug里问debian问题。然后， MaskRay 出来说apt太烂了。还是 portage好,这样就有问题了。
<lemonhall> Perl 是种好语言
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看不懂。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 网上讲讲什么可以随意一些
<hymnusalae> cfy, 礙于面子這種事不要在乎就好了……現世裏活的直爽的人很多，他們也得罪了人，但是也沒有什麽的。
<caleb-> 这也没啥啊，这种月经文三十天都要来一回的
 * cfy 练习写scheme去了。。。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iGoogle> cfy: 换ub。难道你大便还是alsa
<cfy> iGoogle: alsa啊。。。
<caleb-> ^k^++
<lemonhall> alsa....
<iGoogle> 刚才独占了？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我不想换了。。换来换去麻烦死了。。。
<lemonhall> alsa之前是什么我都忘掉了
<cfy> iGoogle: 独占什么？
<lemonhall> 到底alsa哪里好？
<lemonhall> 我也不知道。。。。真是悲剧
<iGoogle> 音频独占啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 那不知道。我record关了的呀
<iGoogle> 打仗去
<lemonhall> 哈，我仔细看了看Clutter的目录，才发觉好多玩具啊
<lemonhall> clutter-box2d
<lemonhall> clutter-bullet
<cfy> hymnusalae: 命令式的是怎么说的？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 如果我要给函数一个别名
<cfy> -foo啥的
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我一般用 --foo
<hymnusalae> cfy, 個人有個人習慣，我對正統的Scheme也不了解。
<huangg> ..
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你说的那个叫啥？相对于函数变成
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你说的那个叫啥？相对于函数编程
<hymnusalae> 命令式或者直接式。
<hymnusalae> cfy, ^
<cfy> hymnusalae: english please:)
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我操，還洋貨。
<hymnusalae> cfy, imperative programming
<cfy> hymnusalae: got it
<microcai> hymnusalae:  hi
<hymnusalae> microcai, hi
<lemonhall> microcai, 好
 * cfy pasted "3x+1-max-value" at http://paste2.org/get/1269970
<cfy> hymnusalae: 该好了。fp版本
<cfy> 改好了
<microcai> lemonhall:  ;) happyaron ;)
<microcai> hymnusalae: ;)
<lemonhall> microcai, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572578/
 * microcai  ebuild 已经更新了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 真快……
<lemonhall> microcai, 听说你是编译GNOME3的专家
<cfy> hymnusalae: :)
<microcai> lemonhall: 找到出错的那行，注释掉就可以了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 對了，嵌套定義是怎麽來的 (define xxx (define c 2) (f 2)) 這樣？
<lemonhall> microcai, 额，就这么简单？
<microcai> yep
<microcai> lemonhall: yep
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不行的吧，我定义在函数里。所以可以。变量不知道
<microcai> lemonhall: 提交 bug report 了么？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那你 3x+1-max-value 函數是？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 什么？那个是函数
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我總算看明白了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 可以的。貌似。我在看标准。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 好像不行。。。你看看p16
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我不看了，我知道了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 或许不用define,用let啥的就好？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 嗯，一般用 let。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 反正是lambda
<quanru> unreliable cpu   mounting disable
<quanru> 这个怎么解决
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。不行.let有scope的。我要调用的呀
<microcai> lemonhall: 可以了么？
<hymnusalae> quanru, 起碼把你做了什麽說一下。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那就在外面定義一個就是了……
<hymnusalae> cfy, find-3x+1-max-path 這個函數不用了是吧？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没有啊。就写了那个。。现在全部写下。。。
<quanru> hymnusalae: 我今天更新11.04失败  然后重装10.04   开机每次都有这句话  但是能进入系统
<hymnusalae> quanru, 如果功能正常就不要管他了。有什麽不正常嗎？
<microcai> quanru: 我今天貌似更新了黑屏了
<lemonhall> microcai, 一波未平，一波又起
<quanru> hymnusalae: 没有不正常
<microcai> lemonhall: what ?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 幫你改了一些。
<hymnusalae> cfy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572655/
<quanru> microcai: 悲剧   我也是黑屏
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。
<lemonhall> microcai, 那个错误，导致日历空间报错，然后PANEL。JS报错，然后我改了以后，那两个报错没有了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不過你那個 find-max-path 那個太恢宏了，不會改。
<microcai> lemonhall: good
<lemonhall> microcai, 但是我帖的那段代码之后的错误又来了。。。
<microcai> lemonhall: 你已经理解折腾的真意了
<microcai> quanru:  .. ....
<lemonhall> microcai, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572578/
<lemonhall> microcai, POWER控件报错。。还有身份验证的那个组件依旧报错
<cfy> hymnusalae:    (--mpath a b 0 0 (max 1 a) 0), mpath?
<microcai> lemonhall:  .. org.freedesktop.Notifications
<hymnusalae> cfy, 寫不出來……
<microcai> lemonhall: 更新 notifidaemon 了？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我還在看代碼的意思。
<quanru> 想不通 每次过了grub的界面后   就有一个光标在左上角闪动   然后才有开机的动画..
<cfy> hymnusalae: 啊？
<microcai> lemonhall:  gnome-session 和 gsetting-desktop-schema 都要最新
<lemonhall> microcai, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572656/
<lemonhall> microcai, 额，Gnome-session和gsetting-desktop-schema都需要更新？
<lemonhall> microcai, 使用Jhbuild？
<microcai> lemonhall:  我是gentoo
<microcai> lemonhall: emerge 就能用了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那個什麽 process-rate 還要嗎？
<microcai> lemonhall:  PolicyKit polkit-gnome 你装最新的了？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 要啊，我要知道速率。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不过我不明白为啥是3比较合适。照理100是1s啊
<lemonhall> microcai, 怎么叫做装了最新的。。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 3?
<lemonhall> microcai, GIT？PPA？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯，我试出来的。
<lemonhall> microcai, 忽然觉得有些头大
<microcai> lemonhall:  git
<microcai> lemonhall: 要尝新最好使用 gentoo
<lemonhall> microcai, 我看来是被DEBIAN和UBUNTU惯坏了
<jzmer> microcai: 还有 funtoo
<microcai> jzmer:  funtoo 也是 gentoo
 * edison03541 一样啊，明天中午的车(哭)
 * edison03541 上面这句话的敏感词在哪里？
 * edison03541 校内发这条回复都发不出去
<hymnusalae> edison03541, 明天中午
<drazet> 呵呵
<edison03541> hymnusalae: 在中间加（和谐）也不行啊
<drazet> 愁死了 咱们国家的关键词过滤啊
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 明（和諧）天（和諧）中（和諧）午
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 汗
<Relaed> 大家好！
<drazet> 今天上不去 twitter？
<microcai> edison0354: 早做翻墙准备吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 还不行
<^k^> Relaed, 好  ㍮ 
<Relaed> 墙外也上不去
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 全加了也不行
<drazet> 哦
<edison0354> 一（和諧）样（和諧）啊，明（和諧）天（和諧）中（和諧）午（和諧）的（和諧）车(哭)
<xiamx> funtoo 是 portage over git?
<Relaed> 洗洗睡了吧
<microcai> edison0354:  .. same , tomorrow's car
<microcai> xiamx: yep
<edison0354> microcai: 我是train
<sikao_lfs> 算了。干脆用电报码吧？大家都翻译。
<microcai> edison0354:  .. same , tomorrow's train
<cfy> hymnusalae: fp比imperative慢。。。
<edison0354> microcai: 汗
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 没学过啊
<microcai> edison0354: 没办法
<microcai> edison0354: E 文至少不过滤
<edison0354> microcai: 哪里到哪里？
<microcai> edison0354:  ????
<edison0354> microcai: hujintao肯定过滤
<microcai> edison0354:  .. same , tomorrow's train ( cry )
<edison0354> microcai: 我说你的车哪里到哪里
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • wayland可用了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319295&p=2220091#p2220091 11.04中的wayland有人试用过吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 难免有错 — 2011-02-26 22:56
<edison0354> 这孩子真急……
<microcai> edison0354: 猴急
<lemonhall> 不折腾了，就算把那两个组建更新好了，NV的驱动还需要打补丁。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572665/ 你也試試，調試調試。
<lemonhall> LINUX越发让人无法理解了，用就好了。。。被强奸惯了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我打括號都累死……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 傘哥小指真強力。
<sikao_lfs> edison0354: 我曾在一个什么故国怀旧论坛。上面好像专门有个工具，就是把你的话转成电报码，接收的人再用软件把电报码转成文字就能看了。刚进去的人往往糊涂着怎么全是说数字的论坛
<cfy> hymnusalae: 呵呵。
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 电报码？
<sikao_lfs> 恩。数字。
<hymnusalae> sikao_lfs, 這個東西好正常，baidu貼吧也有人搞加密器什麽的。
<cfy> 如果大家都用emacs的话，可以写个elisp,全部base64
<cfy> 厄，gpg+base64
<cfy> blowfish+base64
<microcai> cfy: 不用 emacs , pidgin 就行
<cfy> microcai: 哦。如果都用。可以统一
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我睡觉去了:)明天再看
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……88
<hymnusalae> cfy, 統一個鬼。vim黨表示不用。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我的nn,在不断得算3x+1
 * microcai logout and login to use new gnome-shell
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你那程序肯定沒有優化好。
<cfy> 目前算到10513422
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 哦
<hymnusalae> cfy, 搞笑嘛……
<edison0354> microcai: 好用不？
<hymnusalae> cfy, == 你算到多少？
 * cfy pasted "sum" at http://paste2.org/get/1270050
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你看看这两个。最傻的求和。
<MaskRay> cfy: bas64-encode-string
<MaskRay> cfy: s/as/ase/
<cfy> MaskRay: 自动呀。
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，都用 erc
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你用 guile 的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。大统一
<cfy> lol
 * microcai good
<cfy> hymnusalae:  嗯。ben nanonote
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不是，解釋器用？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是啊。guile
<hymnusalae> cfy, 很好，算死你活該……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯？怎么说？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 數學測試scheme benchmark，guile的速度大概是 chicken scheme 的16倍到20倍左右我記得。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 和Gambit之流大概是35倍上下……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我把那東西找出來。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...,nn只能guile
<hymnusalae> cfy, 記錯了，是chicken 的3倍，Gambit的20~30倍 http://www.cs.utah.edu/~mflatt/benchmarks-20100126/log3/Benchmarks.html
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不是速度，是時間。
<MaskRay> cfy: test
<cfy> MaskRay: fail...
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……chicken 的10倍，這個表不太會看。總之 就是個悲劇。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 說白了，其它是個scheme都比它快。你認了吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你在说啥。。。。慢就慢啊。我随便玩玩的。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我說我不會看那個表……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看我的程序。你有优化下，让fp比imperativekuai
<hymnusalae> cfy, 沒有時間，我馬上要幫別人翻譯文章。
<hymnusalae> cfy, “我的nn,在不断得算3x+1”，怎麽看著那麽悲催呢。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...哈哈。
<cfy> hymnusalae: checken是编译的呀。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 誰讓你用解釋了的呢……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯
<cfy> hymnusalae: checken的话，也是imperative比fp快。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你上了？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。试了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那可能 TC 沒有寫好。我實在不想檢查了。
<cfy> tc?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 尾遞歸。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: chicken不错我喜欢。不依赖
<hymnusalae> cfy, 用那個吧，還行，速度微差。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。不以来chicken,2.5M...hello world
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你怎麽寫的？
<cfy> 错了是static
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我寫個加法才10K
<cfy> hymnusalae: hello world啊
<cfy> hymnusalae: static
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<hymnusalae> cfy, Haskell dl的要2.5M
<cfy> (display "hello,world\n")
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不错。哈哈
<microcai> totem
<cfy> hymnusalae: http://zedstar.org/blog/2010/02/25/guile-on-a-ben-nanonote/
<cfy> hymnusalae: nb人物。。。把guile移植到了ben nanonote
<cfy> hymnusalae: nn也能每秒1000个数了.
<cfy> 完整的3x+1过程
<hymnusalae> cfy, ...
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay哈哈
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay ip用户有ischeme
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay nn可以跑guile.你们拿什么在手持设备上跑haskell
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你們就炫吧，一個iphone一個bennnn
<cfy> hymnusalae: ipod touch...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦，好吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 难道ip就指 iphone?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哈哈。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 要不你不要haskell好了。。。
<Gun^Rose> 折腾了半天，终于被emacs搞晕了...
 * cfy ...
<Gun^Rose> 有谁熟悉org-mode啊？
<hymnusalae> cfy, no, always haskell
<gebjgd> 日。睡个午觉，opensuse不知道为什么在某个画面异常了
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: :-)，好久不见
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 久不见
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 好阿？
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 睡午覺的時候口水滴電腦上了？
<Gun^Rose> :-)
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 不知道。估计它要休眠啥的
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 春节没回来看看？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 没钱
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 没时间
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: :(
<gebjgd> 日的。逼我返回arch
<MaskRay> cfy: 我没这些高级手持设备并且是用着非常低级的手机的用户。。。
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 你换成suse啦？
<gebjgd> gun
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 恩
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 我又折腾回ubuntu10.04了，^_^
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 滚……肉哦色
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, ubuntu？
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 啊哈哈
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 没有品味
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, ubuntu, linux for africa
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 能用就行，对模样不挑剔了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你试试 debian testing 吧，也是可以 rolling 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有opensuse好看阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: lmde
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 准备睡觉啦，你继续
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个也丑阿。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还不错吧，至少 gnome 不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 字体和商业感不是一层次的。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 它字体是 ubuntu 的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我就是因为opensuse的感觉才换的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 挂起失败在哪儿看？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 睡个小觉就这样了
<^k^> 新⇨ 个人配置文件存放点 • icewm 配置备份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319299&p=2220125#p2220125 screen.jpg还是这个东西省事。 统计信息: 发表于 由 croner — 2011-02-26 23:31
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不清楚
<cfy> hymnusalae: 还是slime+sbcl爽。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 隨意。我不管。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯
<M-sprite> cfy: 关于操作系统的，哪本书比较牛叉？中文的
<cfy> M-sprite: 中文的不知道。英文的。也不知道。。。
<M-sprite> cfy: e .....
<cfy> M-sprite: 去书店买本翻译版本
<cfy> 八成不错
<cfy> 注意下翻译质量就好
<M-sprite> cfy: 网上的书店能买到吗？
<cfy> M-sprite: 可以吧很多的。这种书。
<M-sprite> cfy: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch的gnome快出来了么？
<cfy> M-sprite: 我先睡了:)
<M-sprite> cfy: 安
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome3
<yunfan> 果然不出我所料，河南要接替广东成为山寨中心了
<dororo> nm不见了，怎么回事？
 * microcai libqq-pidgin 迎来了 microcai 这个重量级大牛的关注，优秀是不可避免的了
<void1> 广告？
<microcai> void1: 不是
<void1> microcai:  这不是你给自己打的广告
<microcai>  void1 是给 libqq-pidgin 打的好吧
<mza_> libqq-pidgin木有群的功能啊。
<yunfan> rtmeme: RT @Hexilou: 床前明月光，疑是地上霜。 举头望明月，低头思故乡。 诗意： 我的床前有位叫明月姑娘已脱光， 她的皮肤白嫩得就像地上的白霜。 抬起头望着这位光光的姑娘明月， 低下头不禁地想起夫人远在故乡。 鉴赏： 这首诗反映了诗人独自在外地打工，寻花问柳时的矛盾心情
<hymnusalae> yunfan, 怎麽和那個日照香爐生紫煙那麽像。
<microcai> mza_:  ...  better than nothing
<yunfan> hymnusalae: hoho 都是我国古代伟大湿人李白的杰作亚
<xiamx> 都下了
<yunfan> 不是还有63个么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没关注过 gnome3
<redmorning> 现在有什么网游可玩性比较高？
<alvin_rxg> redmorning: http://www.lgdb.org/games/all?order=value&sort=desc&tid=All&tid_4=49&tid_2=All&tid_1=All&tid_3=All&tid_5=All&tid_6=All&tid_7=All&tid_8=All
<^k^> ⇪ title: All Games | Linux game database
<redmorning> LINUX下哪一款国际象棋软件有以下特点：可以保存棋谱；可以更换引擎；载入棋谱的时候可以中途续盘（人对人，分析用）？
<microcai> ... .....
<RavenChan> 话说有没有人研究过biphasic/polyphasic sleep...
<redmorning> RavenChan: 搜索看了下，你研究这个做甚？
<RavenChan> redmorning, 有趣= =
<RavenChan> redmorning, 嘛，想自己做个实验咯= =
<redmorning> RavenChan: 祝你成为 搏击俱乐部 主人公那样的强人
<RavenChan> redmorning, =_,
<RavenChan> redmorning, 现在我只是看资料，我现在的想法是polyphasic是不行的= =
<redmorning> RavenChan: 外界干扰很多，不是自己想睡就能睡的，我觉得
<RavenChan> redmorning, 所以说我现在的目标就是开始午睡 =_,
<redmorning> RavenChan: 睡多久？
<RavenChan> redmorning, 最多1h，因为下午得上课= =
<RavenChan> 想法是先试试自然醒的话会睡多久
<RavenChan> 因为毕竟使用闹钟是有害的
<redmorning> RavenChan: 我经常躺床上1个多小时，都还没睡着，唉
<RavenChan> redmorning, +1 =_,
<gebjgd> 午睡
<gebjgd> 奢侈的活动
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 为什么= =
<redmorning> RavenChan: 作息时间里没午睡的空间
<gebjgd> RavenChan, 你上班了试试看天天中午午睡
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 这倒也是，不过我还在学校呐，不想那么远 =_,
<redmorning> RavenChan: 我闹钟用的摇篮曲，提醒着我每次我被闹醒时，都是违背我本意的
<RavenChan> redmorning, 都说了闹钟是有害的= =
<redmorning> RavenChan: 你是自然醒的吗？基本固定时间？
<RavenChan> redmorning, 我可以做到想什么时候醒什么时候醒，大部分时候= =
<redmorning> RavenChan: 呃，我从来做不到这一点
<xcane> 最近什么时候有讲座？
<RavenChan> xcane, 等讲座不如动手实践= =
<xcane> RavenChan: 我刚接触这个，赐教个入手点呗。
<RavenChan> xcane, 刚接触什么= =
<RavenChan> xcane, 刚接触ub?
<xcane> 是啊。
<RavenChan> xcane, 那你是为什么用ub的呢= =
<xcane> RavenChan,上课的时候听老师提到的，想试试看。
<RavenChan> xcane, 只是这样而已啊= =必须得给你创造一点需求才能让你有折腾的动力= =
<redmorning> RavenChan: 什么样的需求？求指导。
<xcane> RavenChan, 我现在能体会到 ubuntu 的独特之处就是它的文件系统和软件安装方法。。。别的还不了解。
<redmorning> R
<RavenChan> xcane, 那你不如去了解一下各个文件系统的优劣，能力什么的= =
<redmorning> RavenChan: 我觉得自己只会在电脑要求我输入密码时，我输好密码，然后什么事都没了
<xcane> RavenChan: 好主意。
<RavenChan> redmorning, =_,
<redmorning> RavenChan: UBUNTU下有什么有趣的事情？
<alvin_rxg> xcane: http://oreilly.com.cn/guide/guide_linux.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: O'Reilly Linux系列书籍导读
<RavenChan> redmorning, 有趣的事你不去找得话就不会有，不管在哪都是这样= =
<alvin_rxg> 有趣的事：写 linux 病毒
<xcane> alvin_rxg: 多谢了！~~~
<alvin_rxg> xD
<xcane> alvin_rxg: 正好下学期要学到linux的嵌入式操作系统，先看看。
<redmorning> alvin_rxg: 给自己玩的游戏写个外挂倒是有兴趣，只是山太高，让人不禁望而远之
<alvin_rxg> redmorning: 慢慢学呗
<redmorning> alvin_rxg: 以前想从一个论坛上批量下附件（小说）下来，当时在学C语言，终究未果；后来学了PERL了，可以达成这个愿望，可那论坛已经不在了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<RavenChan> redmorning, 哟，论坛多的是。。。
<redmorning> alvin_rxg: 等我学会写外挂，恐怕到时已失去了游戏的心情
<alvin_rxg> 没事，那会儿你已经掌握了一门技术了
<RavenChan> redmorning, 我现在很空虚的在弄一个东西，截个图给你看吧= =
<RavenChan> redmorning, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i82779
<redmorning> RavenChan: 什么？CONKY？
<RavenChan> redmorning, 是呀= =
<RavenChan> redmorning, 所以说空虚= =
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 都用 tiling wm 了，竟然还在整 conky..
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 额？那用什么
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 话说你可以注意一下我的底栏= =
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 底栏应该不是 conky 吧？
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 也是= =
<alvin_rxg> =.=  那你整吧……
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 不是conky的窗口
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 是conky提供的数据 = =
<alvin_rxg> 呃……哪个 wm 啊……
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, wmii
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 我觉得透明终端+conky会比较方便= =
<alvin_rxg> 不太会用到 conky 的啊……
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 为什么？
<alvin_rxg> 一般都用自己写的脚本来获取相应的数据的
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 我从前也是这么干的= =
<alvin_rxg> 说回来，也没多少数据需要的呀
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 后来发觉自己写的东西又渣又难看
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 既然有人做好了那就用别人的吧= =
<alvin_rxg> 网络上下行速度，cpu使用率，温度，一他就用不到了吧……
<alvin_rxg> *其他
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 内存使用
<alvin_rxg> 用不到
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 我的话还需要看mpd
<alvin_rxg> 我这边 mpd 和 天气重合
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, ?
<alvin_rxg> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=140051
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 除非我时刻得看着的，不然我都把那些东西设置成临时探出提示或者临时替换某个组建
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 额，用notify-send?
<alvin_rxg> 也可以呀
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 想法不错= =做备用的好了..
<alvin_rxg> 最近在考虑，把 tasklist 也临时替换 lyric 显示
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 怎么同步显示歌词...
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 学习了 lrcdis 的做法，它是通过 mpc 之类的获取当前 mpd 播放的曲目和进度，然后读取 lrc 文件输出
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 求脚本...
<alvin_rxg> 哪个脚本？
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 显示歌词..
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 你是用什么wm的？
<alvin_rxg> http://code.google.com/p/lrcdis/source/checkout
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: awesome
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, awesome的status bar怎么工作的？也是pipe内容进去么
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 不是，它是直接运行 lua 脚本的
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, lrcdis不够好啊= =
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 找不到的歌就直接No such file or directory...
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 你可以自己改进下咯
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: q 退出， w 提前 100ms, s 延迟 100ms
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 我在想办法把它pipe到我的status bar...
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 我准备改写，单纯perl直接改 awesome 的组建参数
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg|afk, pro7
<alvin_rxg|afk> gebjgd: afk, 1 hour
<alvin_rxg|afk> 1hour +++++
<alvin_rxg|afk> =.=
<xiamx> Software-center 3,0有没有backport到lucid上的版本？
<xiamx> 在论坛上看到了个 rhythmbox的豆瓣电台插件，有没有人写过Banshee用的？我想写一个，如果有人已经开始了那我就不白忙活了
<alvin_rxg> 记得 block img3.douban.com/rda/*
<^k^>  06:08
<alvin_rxg> 记得 block img3.douban.com/rda/*
<alvin_rxg> xiamx:
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 有没有类似 mintinstall 那样的软件包评分和推荐系统？
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, Natty的software-center已经有了
<alvin_rxg> ok，我看看
<xiamx> 不过离适合用户使用还很远
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<xiamx> 应该还在alpha状态吧
<alvin_rxg> 知道那个软件包的名号吗？
<xiamx> software-center
<xiamx> 项目托管在launchpad上
<xiamx> alvin_rxg,  你刚才说 block img3.douban.com/rda 是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> xiamx: 先前你说考虑做个 banshee 的 douban.fm 插件么。希望能把 img3.douban.com/rda 目录下的曲目都屏蔽掉，那些都是广告
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, 哦 原来如此
<alvin_rxg> :) firefox 下我直接添加了 ad block plus 规则
<xiamx> 我打算偷懒直接移植 rhythmebox的插件了，反正都是GPL
<alvin_rxg> 那也好
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-27
<DRDarkRaven> 我去，3点睡7点半醒这是怎么回事...
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu10.10，分区是只能看到整块硬盘，不能看到已安装的win7和其他分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319343&p=2220228#p2220228 在论坛查过，是分区表的问题。 用命令得到以下信息，望高手大侠路过帮忙解决下！！！谢谢！！！ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 secto ...
<Gun^Rose> 早上好！
<Gun^Rose> 下小雪了！
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • Ubuntu 10.10 desktop 的menu.lst在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319344&p=2220245#p2220245 最近安装了Ubuntu 10.10 desktop版本，也就是maverick的desktop版。找遍了电脑，也没有 menu.lst 难道 menu.lst 改名了？ 我把大小接近的（2kB以内）的lst文件看了个遍，都不是！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigbarry — 2011-02-27 9:02
<imadper> 同志们，有人在吗？
<imadper> 帮我看下实验室的测试题~
<imadper> 你用过SSH，如果出现在自己Linux终端中可以ssh localhost，但是别人的电脑，比如说windows中用putty无法ssh到你的Linux主机，可能出现的问题有哪些？
<xiamx> imadper, 防火墙？Ssh-ley？Allow-host？
<imadper> xiamx: 防火墙我也想了，后两个是啥？
<gjp> imadper: 怎么了？
<imadper> gjp: 啥怎么了？我这要去实验室求职，人家发邮件来问我这个...
<xiamx> imadper, 第二个是sshd通过sshkeypair认证，你没有privatekey
<gjp> imadper: 问的什么？
<imadper> gjp: 你用过SSH，如果出现在自己Linux终端中可以ssh localhost，但是别人的电脑，比如说windows中用putty无法ssh到你的Linux主机，可能出现的问题有哪些？
<xiamx> imadper, 第三个是sshd_config有设置只有一些ip可以ssh，而你的windowsbox的ip不再范围内
<imadper> xiamx: 恩，多谢~
<imadper> xiamx: 第三个我明白了，第二个我还是有些不理解，平时我登陆的时候，之需要输入密码，不需要提供私钥呀？
<xiamx> imadper, 如果你设置privatekey登陆了才会要求提供
<imadper> xiamx: 哦哦~多谢~~哈哈~
<gjp> xiamx: 但ssh localhost不需要私钥么？
<imadper> gjp: 自己的电脑或许有私钥？
<xiamx> gjp, ssh localhost private key应该在电脑上的
<gjp> xiamx: 。。。。。
<xiamx> gjp, 好吧。。一般情况下吧。。。
<gjp> 有人用过iniparser吗？
<gjp> xiamx: 一般？我认为，生成的密钥不主动考过去的话，应该也是不行的。。。。
<xiamx> 好吧 那就无视第二条
<gjp> xiamx: 。。。。。。好像我赢了。。。。
<xiamx> gjp, yes
<gjp> 。。。。。。。。
<gjp> xiamx: 好了，不讨论这个了
<gjp> xiamx: 你用过iniparser或是libxml吗？
<xiamx> gjp, 没，我不大会C
<gjp> xiamx: 抱歉。。。。。
<simple_> ??
<gjp> simple_: ？？？？
<Kandu> http://wuerkaixi.com/2011/02/26/405.htm
<simple_> 请教robombs怎么安装啊
<gjp> Kandu: 这是什么？访问不了。。。。。
<simple_> 一个3D炸弹人游戏
<gjp> simple_: 在我这访问不了。。。。。
<Kandu> gjp: 貌似被牆了
<gjp> Kandu: 还得翻墙？
<imadper> 玩个游戏都得翻墙...
<Kandu> 好站推薦  http://www.kerneltravel.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux内核之旅
<simple_> 好像我这能玩了。。把它改成可执行文件
<simple_> 不过不会玩。。。
<gjp> Kandu: 看起来不错，但好像不能订阅
<simple_> 我们学内核分析。。不过还没开课。。。
<honhen> 大家好
<^k^> honhen, 好  ㍡ 
<honhen> 用了好几年UBUNTU了，第一登录到这里来呀，呵呵
<lemonhall> 怎样GIT一个特定的版本？
<lemonhall> 昨天有人问过。。。我没注意到
<RavenChan> lemonhall, git checkout
<lemonhall> RavenChan, 还是来个例子吧，下次我就会了，https://github.com/ebassi/json-glib
<lemonhall> RavenChan, 我现在想要它的0.12版本的。。怎么写呢？
<Relaed> 大家好
<lemonhall> hao
<^k^> Relaed, 好  ㍢ 
<lifeng> lemonhall: clone下来，找到版本对应的hash或tag，checkout。
<lemonhall> lifeng, 更晕。。
<lifeng> lemonhall: 那就是对git缺乏概念了，找篇简短的教程充充电
<lemonhall> lifeng, 不缺乏概念。。但是能不能说具体些，比如你CLONE什么东西，然后怎么找HASH，虽然我也可以直接下STABLE 0.12的TAR包，但是还是想知道
<lifeng> debian中文mail list居然在讨论debian的中文名字= =
<lemonhall> 大便
<lemonhall> 贱兔
<lemonhall> 都是好名字
<ofan> 貌似git只能clone整个repo
<lemonhall> 是我的错。。。
<lemonhall> 我找的那个GITHUB上。。。只更新到了0.8.。。我说怎么弄也找不到0.12
<lemonhall> lifeng, 怎么CLONE特定的TAG呢？我看MANPAGE看得晕
<lifeng> lemonhall: 只能clone整个repo，git tag -l可以查看tag列表，如果没有0.12版的tag，就用git log找0.12版的hash
<lifeng> lemonhall: 然后checkout
<lifeng> lemonhall: 说了你缺乏概念，非要说不缺。看教程比较好。
<lemonhall> lifeng, 。。。。。。。奇怪的设计。。。
<lemonhall> lifeng, 恩，好的。。。应该是缺乏概念，明白了。还是太习惯SVN的概念了。。它相当于是整个库并没有记录变化。。。
<lemonhall> lifeng, git checkout 0.12.2这就OK了？
<lifeng> lemonhall: 看了下，仓库里最新的只有0.8的开发版，没有0.12.x
<lemonhall> lifeng, 有的。。已经装好了。。我给你的那个链接作者没有维护
<lemonhall> lifeng, 呵呵，不好意思啊，我是新手，正在BUILD CLUTTER-1.6.2
<lifeng> lemonhall: +U
<lemonhall> lifeng, 是不是还要学学包管理机制？我连怎么检查本机上安装库的版本好都不知道，只有./conf...的时候报错了，才知道
<lemonhall> lifeng, 顺便说一句，GIT果然强大。。。CHECKOUT的时候就不需要访问网络。。强大强大。。。考虑把我的项目迁移到GIT。。。
<lifeng> lemonhall: 熟悉一种包管理器就可以了
<lemonhall> lifeng, ubuntu下怎么弄？去学dkpg?
<ofan> http://teddziuba.com/2011/01/multiple-concurrent-linux-distros.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Multiple Concurrent Linux Distributions
<lifeng> lemonhall: aptitude或者新立得
<lemonhall> ofan, 我正打算去看XEN呢
<ofan> lemonhall: 虚拟机比较耗资源吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • pidgin MSN 没显示好友头像啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319356&p=2220318#p2220318 怎样才能把头像显示出来呢？我已经用了最新版2.7.9版的pidgin了 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2011-02-27 10:44
<lemonhall> 继续问白痴问题，我用MAKE INSTALL安装了新的json-lib,clutter 1.6.6也认出了新的库，并且编译安装成功了，但是dpkg -l | grep json-lib显示的还是老的包
<lemonhall> pkg-config?
<ofan> lemonhall: 手动编译和dpkg没关系的
<lemonhall> ofan, 是啊，我也发觉了。。。。是不是以后用CHECKINSTALL好些？我对包管理完全迷茫。。。有参考的资料推荐的没
<ofan> lemonhall: 手动make install，都要自己维护，一般会有make uninstall
<lemonhall> ofan, 我完全对LINUX编程没太多概念，MS的世界多美好
<ofan> lemonhall: win下也差不太多吧，有安装程序的可以看成是通过包管理的，没有的就是绿色软件了，就得自己管理
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你用 .net asp 的?
<lemonhall> soiamso, 你是天才。。我是。NET平台的，正在试图用VALA写东西
<ofan> lemonhall: vala不是gnome搞的那个
<soiamso> lemonhall: ms 最近也只有 .net 吧，能说得上简单的的也只有这个了
<lemonhall> soiamso, 看懂了，我说我安装了1.6.6的clutter，为何整个系统貌似没变化。。。原来包的名字还是clutter-1.0.0。。。搞的我迷茫了好久。。得打开。PC文件才能看得到
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你可以用 mono 看看
<soiamso> lemonhall: clutter 是什么？
<soiamso> lemonhall: UI lib ?
<lemonhall> soiamso, 我用MONO啊
<lemonhall> soiamso, 无所谓啦，只是对LINUX下的包管理机制很迷茫。。。。GI文件也找啊找，找不到
<soiamso> lemonhall: 现在趋势是，每个语言自己搞一个包管理系统。
<soiamso> lemonhall: GI ？
<lemonhall> soiamso, 不是啊，但是库管理系统是一样的都是pkgconfig..这点不错，起码做到GNOME系统下的库是统一了。。。
<soiamso> lemonhall: 趋势是，每个语言都开始绕开系统提供的包管理，自己包揽下载，搜索... 的功能。
<lemonhall> soiamso, 我是真不太熟悉LINUX下的编程机制，问一下哈，我怎么知道这个变量-I${includedir}/clutter-${apiversion}
<lemonhall> soiamso, &{includedir}看上去像是个环境变量，我怎么搞到它的值？
<soiamso> lemonhall: mono ?
<lemonhall> soiamso, *.pc文件里的一个内容，不知道怎么得到PATH。。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso, 刚从WIN下转换过来，太不习惯了
<soiamso> lemonhall: 编译还是编程？
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 首個與微軟合作的Linux版本Splashtop OS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319362&p=2220345#p2220345 Linux版本多如天上繁星，但相信沒有一個Linux版本及得上Splashtop OS般有新聞價值，原因十分簡單，Splashtop OS是首個與微軟合作的Linux版本，使用Bing作為預設的搜尋引擎。 Windows令人不滿的其中一個地方，便是它 ...
<lemonhall> soiamso, 编译。。。和MONO没关系
<soiamso> lemonhall: .pc 是什么编译机制里面的文件？
<lemonhall> soiamso, 现在所有的GLIB都有这个描述文件了。。。我怎么知道系统设定的INCLUDE目录是哪里。。
<lemonhall> soiamso, https://live.gnome.org/Vala/Bindings
<lemonhall> soiamso, 我正在试图生成新版本的VALA的CLUTTER1.6.6版本的绑定，这样就可以用新的API来写了
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你发来的那个链接中间的部分不是指导你如何找到那个路径吗？
<lemonhall> soiamso, 恩。。我正在摸索。。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso, 哈，我知道了。。。。pkg-config --modversion clutter-1.0
<lemonhall> soiamso, pkg-config --listall
<lemonhall> soiamso, 这下就简单恶劣
<will> hi
<^k^> will, 好  ㍣ 
<will> 你好
<missing> will: 你好~
<will> 你好
<will> 你是哪里人？
<drazet> 源里面没有mldonkey了么
<drazet> drazet@NByteam:~$ sudo apt-get install mldonkey
<drazet> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<drazet> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树
<missing> 你的源有问题吧
<drazet> what's it fucking meaning
<drazet> 163的源
<will> 哦。163的源快一点
<missing> drazet: mldonkey-gui     mldonkey-server
<drazet> ok
<will> 但有些情况有问题
<missing> 应该是这个名字,tab补全看看阿
<drazet> missing, 3xmissing姐
<missing> will: 啥问题
<missing> drazet: ...
<drazet> missing, heh
<drazet> 呵呵
<will> 要改成默认的源就行了吧？
<drazet> 昨天看big bang 说 泽西海岸很赞 准备下载一下看看
<missing> 电影?
<will> 这里有用过jolicloud的吗？
<drazet> 美据
<will> 一个云系统
<missing> 哦,没有兴趣,下载好麻烦的
<will> 开机非常快
<lemonhall> 大家好
<Baili> 开机快没啥大用
<will> 你好
<missing> will: 虚拟机试试阿
<Baili> 哟！
<^k^> lemonhall, 好  ㍣ 
<will> 可以下一个exe文件
<missing> hi kk
<lemonhall> 果然。。这个K是个机器人啊
<will> I think so
<will> 比ubuntu安装还简单
<drazet> missing, 给个服务器地址
<missing> drazet: mldongkey自己有的吧?
<drazet> 米有
<will> 画面也很漂亮
<missing> drazet: 自己google个server.met导入就是了
<Baili> Pidgin怎么过滤谁进来了谁离开了得信息？
<will> http://www.jolicloud.com/download
<missing> drazet: http://ed2k.2x4u.de/index.html 有惊喜,哈哈
<drazet> missing, 哇塞
<drazet> 全是大饽饽啊
<missing> drazet: 好看吗?还下美剧吗?哈哈
<Baili> 云系统，面对国内得网络环境，就是悲剧啊
<Router2> Baili: 嗯，就算你网速够快了，也容易动不动就被墙了
<Baili> 首先，怎么上网就是个问题，各种私有专用认证端就玩儿死你了。。。。。
<lemonhall> 这个点儿在哪个IRC问问题都不行。。只能等到晚上
<debianer> 都要出来跟总理聊天哦
<debianer> 根据腾讯网消息，凡是今上午没和总理一起上网的，QQ号码都收回来了
<lemonhall> debianer, WHAT？
<debianer> lemonhall: 你是卖龙梦电脑的？
<Router2> debianer: 好啊，我的QQ已经不用一段时间了，貌似号码还没被TX回收了呢
<lemonhall> debianer, 我是普通用户，啥是梦龙电脑。。听上去很好吃
<lemonhall> debianer,梦龙。。以前小时候貌似是5块钱的顶级雪糕
<Baili> 话说，Gwibber的新浪微博插件支持2.91版么？
<Baili> 那是，中科珑梦？
<debianer> Baili: 对，中科龙梦
<debianer> 各位，都要跟总理聊天阿
<debianer> 凡是今天上午向总理提的要求，都会实现
<Baili> 总理不上IRC，总理没有GTalk，233
<lemonhall> debianer, 。。。。。。。。。。
<debianer> 我今上午向总理许了个愿，我要取100个老婆
<OT_iux> 吃饭去@@
<debianer> 总理回了我一个害羞的笑脸，然后就不理我了
<M-sprite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=319303&p=2220151#p2220151
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim color 设置
<ofan> debianer: 为啥害羞
<sheshark> test
<^k^> sheshark, ....  ㍤ 
<Yangtse> 谁推荐一个能用的vpn
<M-sprite> vpncreatpr
<M-sprite> vpncreator
<Yangtse> 你在忽悠我？
<M-sprite> 你google找一下啊，然后注册，不久行了？你这么懒？
<GPLfeng> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍤ 
<Yangtse> google说他忽悠我
<Router2> Yangtse: raptorvpn
<M-sprite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=319303&p=2220151#p2220151
<gjp> 突然想起看过的一个故事。。。。《Narcissus》，和这个一样，惨得很呀。。。。
<gjp> 别发了  看看这个吧http://www.jfdaily.com/a/1912810.htm
<Baili> 片轮少女。。。。。
<Baili> 身残志不残，残疾妹子照样推。。。。
<RavenChan> Baili, =_,
<jackey> ubuntu10.10 32位的，能支持4G内存吗。
<jackey> 谁有经验请教下，我机子一打开firefox内存使用就达到80%左右，其他程序 就不能开了，想换内存
<wm> 你内存多大?
<jackey> wm:我是1G的内存，
<happyaron> jackey: PAE内核
<imadper> happyaron: 不用pae也能用4g吧？好像再多就不行了
<jackey> happyaron:加个内存还要折腾啊。
<happyaron> imadper: 不知道具体能不能
<happyaron> jackey: 换个内核而已
<jackey> imadper:我在网上查不用pae，最多能认出3点多点
<imadper> happyaron: 理论上说寻址最大值不是2^32-1
<imadper> jackey: 同上
<imadper> jackey: 你说的是xp？
<jackey> 我用的是ubuntu10.10
<imadper> jackey: 那能上4g不？
<jackey> 六，五年没用windows了。
<Yangtse> router2 没办法注册？
<Router2> Yangtse: 能注册啊，我试过的
<OT_iux> jackey,  我是Ubuntu10.10。1G内存的，用FF的时候没有见到你说的状况
<jackey> imadper:我就是来问问看能不能，再去加的。还有我机子是单核的CPU，有没有必要 的。
<OT_iux> 我也是单核CPU……
<OT_iux> jackey, 你可能得看看主板支不支持
<OT_iux> 我的P4MPro800悲剧地只支持单条1G，最大2G
<jackey> OT_IUX:我开了所有的3D特效，还有很多服。务
<OT_iux> ……那肯定会卡的
<OT_iux> 我都不敢开Compiz
<OT_iux> 我的P4MPro800主办悲剧地只支持单条1G，最大2G，结果我当时买了条2G的DDR2内存，只能当1G的用
<imadper> jackey: 你现在一个g，想直接加到4g？难道是再买个3g的？能用吗？主办会限制你的吧？况且现在ddr2的内存好贵
<OT_iux> 同意 imadper
<jackey> OT_iux:加到2G，应该好多了吧。
<wm> jackey: 那些特效什么的可以把不使用的关了
<Baili> 2G应该足够用了
<Baili> 剩下得瓶颈就不是内存了
<OT_iux> jackey, 恩，建议3D等没用的特效平时就不用开了……2G完全够用
<Router2> OT_iux: 够悲剧的，我手里都是1G单条的DDR2内存，就没买2G的单条
<imadper> jackey: 而且，32位的cpu可以寻址的空间是0到2^32-1，正好是4g，xp确实不能识别到4g，但是linux确实可以！
<jackey> imadper:我是直接用两条2G。的
<OT_iux> 我自己的本子512内存集成显卡，跑xubuntu，一点都不卡
<imadper> OT_iux: ...你跑puppy神马的，更流畅~
<gjp> 512内存？我700多内存跑fedora还不快呢。。。。。
<Baili> 用个*box的窗口管理器，开机才不到100MB内存占用。。。。
<OT_iux> imadper, icewm桌面环境用不习惯……
<OT_iux> imadper, 而且感觉中文支持不完美
<jackey> wm,OT_iux 2G的存内存，够用了吧。
<wm> OT_iux: puppy不是jwm吗？
<OT_iux> jackey, 我个人觉得一般工作完全够了
<imadper> jackey: 我建议你，在买根1g或者2g的查上去完了...
<OT_iux> wm, 喔……打错= =
<imadper> OT_iux: 同意wm
<lemonhall> 不够
<lemonhall> 换机器吧
<lemonhall> 跑JAVA的东西，没2G实在不给力
<imadper> jackey: 你平时做什么工作？
<lemonhall> 比如ECLIPSE。。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 那你十个g也不够
<jackey> imadper:恩，好，的直接买两G的。
<imadper> lemonhall: eclipse怎么都得卡！
<imadper> lemonhall: eclipse压根就不想让你好过！
<lemonhall> JAVA给我印象就是卡卡的。。。。当然，服务器端另当别论
<gjp> lemonhall: java的东西总感觉不好。。。。
<imadper> jackey: 你得看看你主办芯片，能不能单条内存上2g
<jackey> imadper:以前是搞编码，现在不搞了。
<wm> lemonhall: 同意，我用的软件，只要跟java沾边就卡...
<imadper> jackey: 也就是现在什么都不搞了？那两个g搞定
<gjp> imadper: 新一点的都行。。。
<imadper> gjp: 啥？
<jackey> imadper:是的，现在属于文职类了。
<gjp> imadper: 芯片组
<Router2> jackey: 普通桌面应用2G足够了
<Baili> 何等茶几啊，debian的stable跟testing源里的gwibber是1.2的，unstable源里的是2.91的，不带这么坑爹的。。。
<Baili> 我想用个gwibber刷豆瓣刷新浪就这么难么
<imadper> gjp: 哦~这个确实，但是鉴于他的电脑单核，应该很老了
<wm> Baili: 自己编译阿。
<gjp> 我电脑只有256内存，但内存单条上线就高达2G
<imadper> gjp: 只能说你得电脑极品
<jackey> imadper,Router2:我是sempron3500+ 单核的，能上2G？
<gjp> imadper: 这。。。。。
<Baili> 内存要看主板吧- -
<imadper> jackey: 从cpu来看，你用的应该是nf5s？
<Router2> jackey: 别单看cpu，这得看主板支持
<imadper> jackey: 还是amd自己的芯片组？
<Baili> 谁有gwibber2.32的源码包？
<Baili> 或者svn或git地址？
<jackey> imadper:恩。
<imadper> jackey: 能上2g
<soiamso> jackey: sempron 是 64位 cpu 吗？
<imadper> jackey: nf5可以上
<imadper> soiamso: 是
<jackey> imadper:我一直装32位的系统
<imadper> soiamso: 这个好像是当时am2接口的那个把？
<soiamso> imadper: 全是？
<imadper> jackey: 必然呀，就算是128位的cpu，也得装32位系统
<imadper> soiamso: 好像还真是
<gjp> cfy: 欢迎上线
<jackey> Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+
<jackey> 详细的是这个
<jackey> imadper:单条的2G也支持？
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。
<cfy> gjp: 你是不是读初中呢？
<imadper> jackey: 如果你确定你的芯片组是nf5s的
<gjp> cfy: 我读高中。。。
<cfy> gjp: 哦。。。
<cfy> gjp: 我差不多想起来了。。。
<soiamso> jackey: 要看主板，最好找主板的说明书
<eehightech> gjp: 读高中能用irc的不多哦
<soiamso> jackey: 3年前的主板，有2G 限制. 5年前的就不知道了
<gjp> cfy: 我的系统性能。。。。。你一上线，pidgin一播放提示音，整个系统卡死了。。。。。:'(
<void1> 年代不同了，小学生也不稀奇
<lemonhall> 编译了。。成功了，安装了，打包了。。最后发觉。。CLUTTER竟然都把VALA的绑定给移除了。。。我擦啊
<imadper> soiamso: 那个sempron后期出的都是64位
<cfy> gjp: ...
<cfy> gjp: 换emacs...
<gjp> eehightech: 是的，所以IRC上没同学。。。。
<cfy> void1: 让崽崽上线。那就是幼儿园了。。。
<soiamso> imadper: 这个好像是
<imadper> gjp: 赞同，erc无解中~
<gjp> cfy: 我主要是为了gtalk。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 哦。。。。我gtalk都没啥好友呢。
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。。
<lemonhall> 我很久不用GTLAK了
<Baili> 我Windows下一登录ERC就卡死，i所以Linux下至今没尝试ERC。。。。
<lemonhall> 弄群太麻烦了。。
<imadper> Baili: windows下真没试过，卡死？C-g也不行嘛？
<jackey> imadper,soiamso:	Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
<jackey> 	Product Name: F5N
<Baili> 死到连任务栏右键关闭都无解的底部
<imadper> jackey: 这个...说真的，要看芯片组的，给我个牌子怎么可能能看出来...
<wm> gjp: 我大学了都没同学听过irc
<imadper> wm: 同感！
<imadper> Baili: 哈哈，你在linux下试试看~没问题呀~我现在就在用~
<jackey> imadper:恩。
<Baili> 下午写完作业试试去，哈
<void1> 看环境的，我以前，聊天就只有irc
<lemonhall> void1, 和所学专业有关
<lemonhall> void1, 计算机系的多半都知道
<Baili> 这个，国内大学计算机系还真没准
<imadper> lemonhall: 软件工程算不算计算机系？
<void1> lemonhall: 那年头，im才刚刚有
<imadper> lemonhall: 就没人知道
<gjp> 我知道。。。。有一些木马是靠IRC来控制。。。。杯具。。。
<lemonhall> imadper, void1 Baili ,恩。。。。。软工用LINUX的不错，我最近也才开始用的，跟项目组的人直接接触，必须用IRC
<Baili> 我只知道，我同学很羡慕我上黄网不怕病毒木马。。。。。。
<Stifler> Baili: 有相同经历
<lemonhall> gjp, 木马EMAIL还能控制呢。。。这个无所谓
<imadper> Baili: 赞同！！！！
<ofan> Baili: 用chrome...
<Yangtse> vpn 连上了，网上不去了
<wm> Baili: 没人羡慕我...
<gjp> Baili: 羡慕这个。。。。
<imadper> 本来嘛，现在的黄网都挂马！
<jackey> imadper:你2G加上去当1G使，在机子里显示是多少。
<Baili> 然后他们对我没多少游戏玩深表同情
<Kandu> cfy: http://60.186.213.92/osc/mail.htm
<gjp> 我记得友人推荐UBUNTU时有一个理由就是“上黄网不中毒”。。。。
<imadper> jackey: 什么意思？就是说现在有个一个g的再加一根两个g的，如果系统不支持的话，显示的总共时2g
<wm> nnd，似乎别人回复我的话我自己看不到
<imadper> jackey: 因为芯片寻址不了那么多空间地址
<imadper> wm: 那我骂你两句，你是不是不回我？
<wm> 比如上面是谁跟我说话我就不知道...
<jackey> imadper:明白，我现在是两根512的。
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 求教:多接口机器上指定squid出口的问题. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319371&p=2220478#p2220478 我的机器有eth0和ppp0两个网络接口 运行了squid,我想让squid从ppp0出去. 本人才疏, 求教各位高手, 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhengw — 2011-02-27 13:04
<eehightech>  imadper haha
 * imadper 到底骂不骂~
<imadper> eehightech: ee？？
<gjp> ^K^说什么呢。。。。。
<imadper> gjp: 论坛的新帖子
<wm> gjp: bot
<imadper> gjp: 老k总是这样~
<cfy> Kandu: 你要上街？
<wm> imadper: 现在看到你的回复了，原来是irssi主题的原因
<Router2> 这帖子又是个想方便翻墙的吧，不过他没想到DNS的问题
<imadper> /我，
<imadper> wm: 好吧~
<myke2> MaskRay: 维护数列 可以试试交spoj SEQ2
<gjp> Router2: 不是吧
<Baili> 想翻墙不是可以用GAE么- -
<Baili> 一天1G流量，上个推足够了
<jackey> imadper:单核CPU和4G内存之间的瓶颈会不会很大，不能完全发挥
<gjp> Baili: 一直用miredo。。。。
<Router2> gjp: 要不让squid走VPN流量干嘛用啊
<Kandu> cfy: 不去
<gjp> Router2: 到也是。。。。
<imadper> jackey: 取决于你的工作，不过考虑到进程不能独占，所以你的cpu还是很大瓶颈
<Kandu> cfy: 城市裡環境太髒
<gjp> 我下啦啊。
<Router2> Baili: 推上很多发的链接不翻出去打不开的
<jackey> imadper:谢了，上单条2G就好了。
<imadper> 在学校的话直接ipv6翻墙呀！
<soiamso> jackey: 换台及机器不贵
<gjp> cfy: 先跑了，bye！
<Router2> gjp: 内网里估计有其它机器，走代理翻着不省流量么，但客户机DNS不正确的话跟没翻一样
<imadper> jackey: 要知道，双通道还是很给力的，单条两个g没有两条1g好
<cfy> gjp: bye:)
<Baili> 至今没找到推的IPv6地址压力很大
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<Yangtse> 改了dns都不行
<imadper> Baili: 我帮你找下？
<Yangtse> 算了
<jackey> soiamso:不是我这机子，没任何问题，丢了可惜，我也不做什么大的工作
<Yangtse> 不翻墙了
<soiamso> Router2: squid ， 后端流向控制不了的吧，
<imadper> Baili: 不是有个google文档，里面有嘛~
<wiiw> http://www.heroku.com/ 被墙了?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Heroku | Ruby Cloud Platform as a Service
<soiamso> jackey: 可以捐了
<imadper> wiiw: 显然没有，老k都登录了~
 * imadper 捐给我~
 * imadper 我在孤岛上呢，物资短缺
<jackey> imadper：谢了，等下就出发就购买，还有装 上内存能兼容还是不兼容，出现的情况和windows一样的吧，用linux还没加过内存。
<wiiw> gfwlist 里竟然有 heroku
<Router2> soiamso: 我觉得应该是squid+bind，做透明代理
<soiamso> jackey: 你那机器的新内存太贵了，买到4G 应该也要 750块了
<imadper> jackey: 一样，你看好你现在的内存的频率还有类型，买一样的
<imadper> jackey: soiamso 说的很对，ddr2内存现在很贵，ddr3反倒很便宜
<MaskRay> myke2: Thanks
<Baili> heroku似乎没墙啊，我这里虽然卡的打不开，不过好歹标签标题刷出来了
<lemonhall> heroku是谁啊
<lemonhall> 怎么熟悉
<jackey> imadper：买二手原装的去修笔记本那里，1G 100块一条
<soiamso> jackey: ddr3 2G 1333MHz 160元左右，两条 320， 剩下的 430元再加100元，就可以买到个不错的U 了
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 我悲劇了。
<imadper> soiamso: 你这不考普，还得换主办呢！
<ofan> hymnusalae_: ？
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 問個問題。
<imadper> soiamso: 430差不多可以买个445了吧？
<ofan> hymnusalae_: 啥？
<soiamso> imadper: 卖旧机的钱可以买主板了
<myke2> MaskRay: 只有REVERSE和MAKE-SAME两种操作，好像这两种操作之间可交换
<hymnusalae_> ofan, i=1 ; printf ("%d, %d", (i++)+3/(i++), i) 為什麽會打4和1？
<imadper> soiamso: 硬盘、电源、机箱啥的，好多呢
<cfy> hymnusalae_: C
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 你这么写是不合法的。
<soiamso> imadper: 也不会过600
<ofan> hymnusalae_: 计算顺序问题
<imadper> hymnusalae_: 不用想了，这种在c语言里称为未定义现象，就是不同的编译器有不同的答案
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 嗯。
 * microcai 我就是卖了旧机买新主板的
<hymnusalae_> imadper, 我明白了。好的。
<hymnusalae_> ofan, cfy, imadper, 謝謝。
<MaskRay> myke2: 我怕我现在写不出来了。。。
<imadper> hymnusalae_: 客气~
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 你在一个表达式里两次改变i的值。你就不要期望它正确了
<soiamso> imadper: 那些大功率电源就是忽悠不懂的
<imadper> soiamso: 确实，那天我看有人买航嘉的电源，我就笑
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 坚决不要这么写代码。一个序列点（我忘了具体术语了）。一个变量的值只能被一次改变
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 这是 sequence point 的问题，我理解也不清楚
<soiamso> imadper: 电源+机箱套装200， 400 能买到硬盘了吧
<cfy> 那我没记错。是序列点
<cfy> hymnusalae_: c faq里有的。你可以去看看。
<jackey> soiamso:我的是笔记本如果按你说的那样换，还不如买新的了。
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 我當然不寫這樣的程序。我現在都純性了……
<imadper> soiamso: 电源果断要买振华金蝶的金盘800w电源~
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 嗯。
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 那还C。。。。
<cfy> 上haskell啊。。。
<cfy> lisp.scheme.cl
<imadper> soiamso: 别说80plus了，就算是90都过了
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 有看到這個所以問下。
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 哦。这种写法坚决打倒XD
<imadper> hymnusalae_: 嗯，cfy说的对，就是这种情况，在一个序列点中变量只能改变一次
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 哈哈。guile里可以readline不错。
<lemonhall> 别说LISP了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 合法呀
<Baili> 人列计算机才是未来得发展方向啊
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么合法了。。。。
<lemonhall> 太小众了。私聊私聊去
<myke2> MaskRay: 这题似乎纯粹是用来练代码的，作为NOI其实觉得应该是个废题
<Kandu> ofan: 計算順序也沒問題
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 哦。未定义也算合法是么？
<hymnusalae_> imadper, 明白了。
<cfy> Kandu:  哦。未定义也算合法是么？
<soiamso> jackey: 笔记本的话，不清楚，http://www.360buy.com/product/344247.html
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 反正devc++編譯出來了，無語的很。
<ofan> Kandu: 后缀++嘛
<Kandu> cfy: 哪裡未定義了
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 这个为定义。也不算错。
<imadper> cfy: 话说，我这学期有haskell的课，emacs还没配置，有啥建议没有？
<cfy> Kandu: 一个序列点里多次改变i的值
<hymnusalae_> imadper, 用vi
<cfy> imadper: 什么学校。。。
<imadper> hymnusalae_: 对呀，可以编译出来，但是行为未定义
<imadper> cfy: 中大
<cfy> microcai: 还教haskell的。。。
<cfy> 中国科技大学？
<jackey> imadper,soiamso:谢了，现在出发就换内存，要不太不给力了。
<cfy> microcai: 发错。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 後綴 ++ ，一個語句里，可行的，都是這條語句算好後，再改變的
<hymnusalae_> imadper, 嗯。
<cfy> imadper: 怎么会教haskell...
<hymnusalae_> imadper, 中山大學？
<imadper> hymnusalae_: 不，我平时都用emacs。非得写haskell的时候改成vi了
<cfy> Kandu: 不行的把。我记得是不行的
<soiamso> jackey: 反正 turion 64 x2 的加一条2G 的内存还是可以的，sempron就不建议加了，
<imadper> cfy: 中山
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，我好像搞錯了
<hymnusalae_> imadper, 去搞個 haskell-mode 吧，相傳很不錯。
<ofan> 这个貌似是定义的
<cfy> imadper: 哦。 你找 MaskRay要配置
<hymnusalae_> imadper, 我記得 emacs 有。
<imadper> hymnusalae_: 嗯
<jackey> soiamso:两条一G的可以吧
<cfy> ofan: 定义成啥的。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 厄c99，500页太厚了。。。
<ofan> cfy: 只有i++
<cfy> imadper: 我搞lisp
<chenwl> 有什么好用的工具看patch文件，可以像github.com那样的
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 好吧~
<cfy> ofan: 哦？给引用:)
<soiamso> jackey: 纯属浪费钱，你的机器什么时候买的？
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 好了，就你家 Scheme 薄。
<imadper> hymnusalae_: 我去找找看~
<chenwl> https://github.com/FacialTurd/The-Powder-Toy/commit/669a672b3d083af22c6aeb37a636903ce30bcf6c
<jackey> 07年买的
<microcai> chenwl: kompare
<cfy> hymnusalae_: r5rs确实薄50,
<ofan> cfy: 什么引用？
<reiv> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82780
<jackey> soiamso:07年买的
<cfy> ofan: 标准引用啊。
<imadper> cfy: r5rs超薄的说
<ofan> cfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequence_point
<cfy> imadper: 是啊。。。
<microcai> jackey: 要2条4G 的
<soiamso> jackey: sempron 在07年也算是 low end 了，还加什么？
<microcai> jackey: 你要是穷鬼可以2条2G的。千万别2条1G的
<imadper> jackey: 别听 microcai 瞎说，买了必定悲催~
<chenwl> microcai :我没有两个文件，只有一个patch阿，不是看两个文件的差异，而是看diff命令的输出
<jackey> microcai：你说准了，俺 就是穷鬼。你别难为我了
<cfy> Sequence points also come into play when the same variable is modified more than once within a single expression. An often-cited example is the expression i=i++, which both assigns i to itself and increments i. The final value of i is ambiguous,
<microcai> chenwl: 就是 kompare
<microcai> kompare  ***.patch 就可以
<chenwl> 哦
<chenwl> 那我试试
<chenwl> 有没有能生成html的工具
<imadper> chenwl: 有！
<jackey> soiamso:我现在是两条512的，换成两条1G的，没有效果 ？
<imadper> chenwl: emacs的扩展
<chenwl> imadper : 是什么？
<ofan> cfy: 这个是定义的
<cfy> ofan: 哦。
<microcai> jackey: 2条1G的划不来的
<imadper> chenwl: 叫什么htmllize
<Stifler> WQY呀黑用起不错啊
<ofan> cfy: a=b+++c++  这种，c和b哪个先加没定义..
<chenwl> imadper，谢谢，我去看看
<jackey> microcai:价格上划不来吗，我是笔记本，加2G的更贵。
<cfy> ofan: i=i++定义了？
<cfy> 不是说ambiguous?
<imadper> chenwl: 不用谢，未必合用
<microcai> jackey: 对，就是价格上划不来
<imadper> cfy: 定义了
<ofan> cfy: 恩 定义的
<microcai> jackey: 你得算每 MB 成本
<cfy> imadper: ofan，哦。
<imadper> cfy: 这个明显是两个序列点吧？
<Baili> WQY还有雅黑字体的？
<imadper> jackey: 不用算成本，看需求
<reiv> cfy: i=i++ => i=i; i++
<cfy> In C and C++, evaluating such an expression yields undefined behavior.
<jackey> microcai,imadper,soiman:谢了，还不知能否支持，拿过去试试看哪种合适
<cfy> reiv: 怎么这么理解。。。
<microcai> jackey: 笔记本一般都 DDR2的
<imadper> jackey: 你说的是笔记本？？？！！！
<microcai> jackey: 除非你是今年买的高端本
<jackey> microcai，imadper:恩，我说的是笔记本
<imadper> microcai: 去年开始就好多ddr3的了
<imadper> jackey: 那就简单了，带过去，有啥装啥就好
<reiv> cfy: 我用gcc试试..
<imadper> reiv: 试没有用呀
<jackey> imadper:一条2G，一条512可以不
<imadper> reiv: 就算能出来，也只是编译器特性罢了
<imadper> jackey: 能用，就是看上去傻乎乎的
<reiv> imadper: 就是想看看gcc怎么理解的
<Baili> 傻乎乎没啥的，咱256+512不照样用了七年。。。。。
<jackey> imadper:笔记本基本上不会出现你前面讲的问题吧。
<imadper> jackey: 一样
<reiv> imadper: 试过了，gcc和我的理解是一致的。
<imadper> jackey: 什么寻址空间神马的，都是一样的，唯一的好处是可以搬过去试
<Stifler> Baili: 看错了，正黑。。。
<imadper> jackey: 而且悲催的，我怀疑你的芯片组有可能是sis的
<imadper> reiv: 我们错了，确实未定义
<imadper> reiv: 你那个编译器自己实现的
<imadper> cfy: 我错了，我道歉..
<imadper> cfy: 确实未定义~
<reiv> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4968854/is-i-i-truly-a-undefined-behavior
<imadper> 大家看标题，上面的今天还是没有讲座时什么意思？
<cfy> imadper: ofan: 我目前懒得讨论这个问题了:)反正不这么写就好XD
<jackey> imadper:怎么查看，我查看不到的，只能看到前面告诉你的那些信息。
<imadper> jackey: 没关系，就算是也不要紧的
<imadper> cfy: 。。。反正不写c，无所谓~
 * imadper xd到底是什么意思？！
<jackey> imadper:恩，现在去加了，谢谢了。
<reiv> 一般没人会主动写这种代码的，这只会出现在考试题目里。
<cfy> imadper: 笑的一种
<microcai> jackey: 不可以
<Baili> =w=
<microcai> jackey: 那样就没有 双通道了
<jackey> microcai:哪个命令能查看到芯片组？
<microcai> jackey: lspci
<jackey> microcai:我用这个命令没有你们说的信息。
<microcai> jackey:  lspci -nnvvvxxx
<MaskRay> cfy: i=i++ 似乎是 c++ 2003 标准明写出来的未定义操作
<jackey> microcai:出现了好多nVidia
<microcai> jackey: 就就是 nvidia 芯片组的
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么又扯到c++了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我感觉应该还是为定义。
<jackey> microcai:那能支持不
<MaskRay> cfy: 是未定义，这个被明确写出来作为未定义的例子的
<Stifler> 昨天在超市买东西，收银机子一启动发现是LINUX系统。。。
<microcai> jackey: 支持什么啊？！
<microcai> Stifler: 这边超市用的都是 DOS ....
<hymnusalae_> Stifler, 那不是很正常嗎？
<hymnusalae_> microcai, 天呀……
<microcai> hymnusalae_:  ?
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: 以前还真没注意..
<wiiw> http://rubygems.org/gems/proxymachine
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.
<^k^> ⇪ title: proxymachine | RubyGems.org | your community gem host
<jackey> microcai:还有k8的字样。
<microcai> hymnusalae_: 很多收银系统都是  DOS 的呀
<hymnusalae_> microcai, 好久沒有見過DOS了，有些想念呀。
<rothsdad> l
<wm_> 没见过DOS
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: 我天天用DOS
<hymnusalae_> microcai, 相當初在玩Win2000的時候從某個小網站上拉到了DOS3.1和DOS6.22的軟盤鏡像，當時都很激動呀……
<microcai> hymnusalae_: 我看到 BIOS 自检， 然后就是 C:\>
<hymnusalae_> microcai, ……
<microcai> hymnusalae_: 然后工作人员输入一个命令，回车，收银界面就出来了
<rothsdad> dos 小学时候电脑课的内容，当时只有老师的机器是win95
<hymnusalae_> microcai, 有的時候覺得這樣反而很簡單呢。
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: 我看到的是一连串系统服务，然后LOGIN跳了一下
<jackey> microcai:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<jackey> 这个应该是吧。
<microcai> jackey: 你到底想说什么？！
<RavenChan> cfy, 服务器被我弄爆了= =
<jackey> microcai:芯片
<MaskRay> cfy: shell 用法，根据 grep -l 列出文件，再按时间排序
<cfy> RavenChan: iperl.co.cc?
<RavenChan> cfy, help= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 我killall php-cgi然后重启nginx
<RavenChan> cfy, php就起不来了
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: ?
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 安装scribus遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319378&p=2220521#p2220521 Quote: sudo apt-get install scribus 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的 ...
<cfy> RavenChan: 那重启试试?
<cfy> RavenChan: 我反正没东西了貌似.那个115_server也不是很有所谓.差不多废弃了.
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 明确定义的未定义...囧= =
<microcai> jackey: 芯片干嘛？
<RavenChan> cfy, perl似乎还没事
<microcai> jackey:  k10 处理器才支持 ddr3 的。 你那个是  k8 ， 只能  ddr2
<RavenChan> cfy, 我觉得重启会不会更糟= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦是么....don't care了...以后我要用lisp写cgi..
<cfy> RavenChan: 那重装?
<jackey> microcai:双通道 支持吗？到底是加1G的两条好，还是直接加一条2G，
<RavenChan> cfy, 噗.....lisp cgi....
<RavenChan> cfy, 先让我再弄弄看
<microcai> jackey:  ... .. 这种老技术不支持的已经看不到了
<MaskRay> cfy: 根据内容是否匹配模式 列出文件名（可能要 escape），然后根据 mtime 排序
<jackey> microcai:两条2G的加上去有效果 吗。
<jackey> microcai:给个建议，马上去加了。
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦.你如果搞到重装的话.etc备份一下.然后恢复/root/.ssh/
<ugoubuntu> 咦，突然发现我计算机上的ppstream不在了。那天用了下Computer Janitor,好像ppstream就在列表里。……
<RavenChan> cfy, 请对我有点信心= =
<cfy> MaskRay: 不懂你在说什么...
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯.我相信你的...
<microcai> jackey: 如果是 XP , 没效果
<microcai> jackey:  gnome3 的话，非常有效果
<jackey> microcai:我是ubuntu10.10
<microcai> jackey: gnome3是迟早要用的，还是加到 4G 吧
<sheshark> 从ubuntu10.10升级到11.04怎么升级啊？
<jackey> microcai:就我这个机子能支持吗，单核的cpu，还有刚刚告诉你的那些信息。
<MaskRay> cfy: 用 Perl 解决了
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄....我完全不明白你在说啥,干啥...
<MaskRay> myke2: 你说的 splay 写法的那个改进是什么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 没改进啊
<RavenChan> cfy, 莫名其妙地活了？你做了什么= =
<MaskRay> cfy: 就是找到所有包含模式 xx 的文件，根据 mtime 列出来
<MaskRay> myke2: 我记得我好像改进了一下？
<RavenChan> cfy, 不对= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 只活了一半。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 搞不清楚谁改进的了，只记得 splay 结束过程又优化掉几行代码
<cfy> RavenChan: 我啥也没干啊..
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦，想起来了
<myke2> MaskRay: 稍等，我这里要做个ln
<MaskRay> myke2: 我想起来了
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦，sequence实在难写
<Baili> ruijieclient支持伪装4.X版本么- -？
<microcai> jackey: 单核？！？！？！？
<microcai> jackey: 多少年前的啊
<yao_ziyuan> google buzz 的严重安全漏洞！
<lemonhall> 这两个符号竟然有区别
<lemonhall> `
<lemonhall> '
<yao_ziyuan> http://www.google.com/buzz/102291835965130378165/GfWdF9i82Nk
<lemonhall> 细节啊细节
<yao_ziyuan> please reshare
<yao_ziyuan> also upvote this related slashdot submission: http://slashdot.org/submission/1482584/Severe-security-flaw-of-Google-Buzz-discovered
<RavenChan> cfy, 可以用debian sid么= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 用吧...
<RavenChan> cfy, how= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 那直接重装,我去弄.你等下
<RavenChan> cfy, 只能重装？
<cfy> MaskRay: vps上有没有数据?
<RavenChan> cfy, 那把/home /etc上备份一下
<cfy> RavenChan: 换源不知道可不可以.
<cfy> RavenChan: 直接换源?
<RavenChan> cfy, 所以还是先换源看看..
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦.
<crose> RavenChan: 前几天重装用sid有点问题
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有
<cfy> RavenChan: 那你搞吧...
<cfy> MaskRay: 好.
<cfy> RavenChan: 如果要重装问我要密码....
<crose> 163的源缺了几个包。gnome啥的装不了
<myke2> cfy: 不需要重装
<myke2> cfy: 换源之后aptitude safe-upgrade
<cfy> myke2: 哦.
<RavenChan> myke2, got it
<hymnusalae_> lemonhall, 符號區別怎麽了？
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 你有看 'xx `xx 和 ,xx 的引用有什麽區別嗎？
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 我說 Lisp
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 不知道...
<JavasBoy> 1314，我来啦，这里人真的很多啊。~~
<lemonhall> 我发觉UBUNTU已经满足不了我了
<lemonhall> ARCH？？
<yhzm1314> arch 应该适合你
<JavasBoy> 我刚来，对什么都感觉很新鲜
<RavenChan> lemonhall, 或者gentoo
<RavenChan> lemonhall, 或者freebsd= =
<lemonhall> GENTOO听说比较麻烦，我对编译内核没兴趣
<yhzm1314> 那去安装FreeBSD 吧
<yhzm1314> 不过有些软件也要编译的
<JavasBoy> 我装LINUX目的是装MAYA，大家可知道用哪个发行版本好？
<RavenChan> JavasBoy, maya?maya有for win的吧？
<lemonhall> FreeBSD的软件很老啊。。。。
<JavasBoy> 有的
<lemonhall> 我就是单玩GNOME那一套
<RavenChan> JavasBoy, 所以为什么要特地为了maya来用linux = =
<gjp> cfy: 我回来了。。。。
<JavasBoy> 一是想在Linux中用上自己喜欢的软件呀。
<Baili> 而且，明显Win的显卡驱动比Linux好吧= =
<JavasBoy> 我装好了显卡驱动
<gjp> Baili: 这个。。。intel算例外吧
<Baili> 装maya的有用Intel卡的么。。。
<gjp> Baili: 这个。。。。。我刚来。。。。不清楚情况。。。。
<JavasBoy> 不知道哦，我的是N卡
<myke2> lemonhall: arch欢迎光临
<hymnusalae_> lemonhall, FreeBSD的軟件很老？
<hymnusalae_> lemonhall, Gentoo 也不用配置內核呀？有默認配置的……
<gjp> hymnusalae_: freebsd不追新，但也不算老吧。。。。
<lemonhall> 我不懂的，我只用过DEBIAN和UBUNTU
<JavasBoy> arch是谁？
<hymnusalae_> gjp, 不要和我說。
<gjp> hymnusalae_: 。。。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron, 我只用过DEBIAN，因为太保守，不好用，换了UBUNTU，最后现在发觉UBUNTU也需要大量GIT。。BUILD。。那不如直接来个重口味的，从头编译GNOME就好了
<hymnusalae_> gjp, 本來就是嘛，我又不嫌FreeBSD軟件老。
<hymnusalae_> gjp, 我還用著KDE 4.5.5呢。
<gjp> hymnusalae_: 但Gentoo的内核要是不配置，不是失去源代码发行的意义了吗？
<hymnusalae_> gjp, http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/135824.htm 有錢人拿50多部山寨iP玩牌……
<hymnusalae_> gjp, 誰說的。還有那麽多軟件的USE可以配置。
<gjp> hymnusalae_: 这个。。。。
<ofan> 为毛非得配置内核
<hymnusalae_> gjp, 而且在程序本身沒有問題的情況下，Gentoo很少出找不到頭緒的問題。
<hymnusalae_> gjp, Gentoo的cross-compiling也是一絕。
<hymnusalae_> gjp, Gentoo可以玩的東西多了呀……再說所有的Linux願意的話，互相都可以移植移植。所以本來玩哪個Linux都能折騰。
<gjp> hymnusalae_: 我是玩fedora的，我的系统不太适合Gentoo。。。。我系统太慢了
<hymnusalae_> gjp, 那就emerge 一個apt裝deb就是了……
<reiv> gentoo的cross-dev很好用.
<gjp> hymnusalae_: 可内核总得编译，我奔腾M的CPU得编译到哪年去？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae_, 有道理，反正都是LINUX。。。那我继续折腾，今天换台四核的机器。。。。
<hymnusalae_> gjp, 用apt裝deb的內核。
<reiv> gjp: 用distcc
<lemonhall> hymnusalae_, 今年一定要换台四核的机器，这样折腾起来快
<JavasBoy> 恭喜新上新机器呀
<ofan> arch小更新一下  又是0.5G ...
<hymnusalae_> lemonhall, 隨意折騰。
<gjp> hymnusalae_: 这个。。。
<reiv> gjp: 内核1个月1次也就够了。
<gjp> hymnusalae_: 等一下再说。，。。。。
<ofan> 原来更新office..
<hymnusalae_> gjp, 或者把 LiveCD 的內核復制一個就是了。
<reiv> 内核无所谓的，哪里的都能用。
<JavasBoy> 装过Fedora 14
<myke2> gjp: Pentium M的CPU编译25分钟
<ofan> 有成功安装过maemo sdk的米？？
<reiv> ofan: maemo sdk有个专门的虚拟机的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 你看下你写的sequence
<myke2> MaskRay: void reverse()那里
<ofan> reiv: 恩 我这主要是下载太慢了
<lemonhall> ofan, maemo？？？不是都腰斩了么
<ofan> lemonhall: 还活着
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<lemonhall> ofan, maemo是那个NOKIA的东西？
<myke2> MaskRay: 你看下，我觉得那里似乎有问题
<ofan> lemonhall: 是的
<lemonhall> ofan, 用Clutter,Mx tools....构建的，我这几天就是对它很纠结
<ofan> meego虚拟机需要kvm,我cpu不行..
<reiv> ofan: 用bt吧。
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对，我搞错了
<reiv> 话说，blogspot可以访问了？
<ofan> reiv: 关键没有打包版的..
<MaskRay> myke2: 重写了遍果然 wa 了
<reiv> ofan: maemo sdk装起来麻烦，对软件版本有要求。
<lemonhall> 等一下，谁对GIT概念有很深刻认识的？
<reiv> ofan: 打包也不定能用
<lemonhall> 我想问个问题
<ofan> reiv: 是 安装程序做的也不好
<lemonhall> GIT的仓库岂不是等于一次就CLONE了全部的版本？？？
<ofan> git没版本的概念吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 写的很快啊
<lemonhall> ofan, 那就是TAG吧。。。也就是说，根本所有你需要的东西全部都CLONE下来了。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 有本免费的 Pro Git 讲的比较明白
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 我不知道我說的對不對，一個多人開發的項目，如果大家都push過的話，新人clone一下就會得到所有的開發進度。
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 是這樣吧？
<ofan> lemonhall: 基本上是，未track的 不会被clone
<lemonhall> ofan, 我扫了一遍。。。。还是和人交谈快些
<reiv> ofan: 现在是android的天下了，maemo什么的也没人关心了。
<hymnusalae_> reiv, Maemo和Meego到底什麽關系呀？
<ofan> hymnusalae_: 恩 是,就是那个repo融合了所有人的repo
<lemonhall> hymnusalae_, 我正在GIT CLONE GLIB。。。发觉它DOWN下来的数量好大啊。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan, 明白了，所以说TAR包比GIT的版本小多了。。就是这个原因
<hymnusalae_> lemonhall, 我昨天還svn co了一下PC-BSD的SVN stable呢，2個小時。
<reiv> hymnusalae_: maemo + moblin -> meego
<lemonhall> reiv, 可怜的MEEGO，1.0就被腰斩了
<reiv> hymnusalae_: 问题是maemo是用deb的，moblin是用rpm的。
<ofan> lemonhall: tar打包的只是最终文件啊，git包括所有的历史..
<hymnusalae_> reiv, 哦，三個好像我都不太關注。
<lemonhall> ofan, 明白了，这就好理解了。。。和SVN完全不一样。。。。。
<reiv> 本来还想等meego的phone出来的...
<ofan> 求一支持VT的二手CPU..
<lemonhall> ofan, 我的都不支持。。。。。E2140.。。所以决定换机器
<lemonhall> ofan, 那个服务器用得INTEL CPU叫什么来着？
<JavasBoy> AMD的U支持VT吗
<microcai> JavasBoy: 支持
<ofan> lemonhall: 志强？
<ofan> 小强cpu
<lemonhall> ofan, 恩，那个肯定支持吧？
<microcai> JavasBoy: AMD 双核的都支持
<ofan> lemonhall: 基本上都有
<myke2> MaskRay: 发现对线段树的理解还是不行
<JavasBoy> 明白了。
<lemonhall> ofan, E2140悲剧的没有
<ofan> 我的也是
<MaskRay> myke2: 我也是
<MaskRay> myke2: 你要不总结线段树理论什么的
<JavasBoy> 我去下个WIN版的虚拟机来
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你要不也总结线段树理论什么的
<lemonhall> JavasBoy, 我发觉VBOX在LINUX下，做HOST很给力，一道WIN下，就不给力了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 您总结就够了= =
<JavasBoy> 以前用VM
<myke2> RavenChan: 邀请您
<pocoyo`> http://imagebin.org/140132 这个是怎么回事啊?
<RavenChan> myke2, 我是菜鸟= =
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 关机时出现asking all remaining processes terminated fail是什么问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=319381&p=2220551#p2220551 请问关机时出现asking all remaining processes terminated fail 是怎么回事啊？ 我装的是ubuntu10.10。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 imaginefei — 2011-02-27 14:44
<ofan> pocoyo`: 证书过期..
<pocoyo`> ofan:怎么办呢?
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次我在google的时候google到一个baidu帐号叫什么oimaster, 暴强的, 不知道是谁?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 有没有关于 segment tree 高阶应用的论文之类的
<ofan> pocoyo`: 继续吧，一般不会有问题
<lemonhall> 啊，刚说到MEEGO
<ofan> 估计网站管理员没即使更新证书
<lemonhall> http://opensource.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/02/27/052204
<lemonhall> 看这个。。。商业化的MEEGO平板
<pocoyo`> ofan: 没法更新插件..
<pocoyo`> 扩展
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 没有，没去研究这方面
<pocoyo`> ofan: 已解决，原来是电脑时间变成03年1月1日了。。。。 .. 我电脑时间...坏了.
<ofan> pocoyo`: 额...
<MaskRay> myke2: dc -e 678998409361822672331159368102932551139192873946286835187124683344919869P
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: dc zsh表示command not found
<MaskRay> myke2: 装一个 bc
<myke2> MaskRay: 我知道了
 * microcai 白菜为何烂在地里也没人要？因为运输成本太高。
 * microcai  中国物流路在何方？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 白菜这种东西就应该当地产当地销
<wiiw> 大米也是
<yhzm1314> 卖掉一地的菜还不够运费     当然让它烂掉
<wzssyqa> microcai: 菜烂掉了，说明城市布局不合理
<RavenChan> cfy, php活了但是twt工作不正常= =
<Baili> 收费站表示我们是无辜的
<lemonhall> microcai, 因为油价太高
<microcai> wzssyqa: 就是当地啊！
<lemonhall> microcai, 白菜不可能都自己种，就像为何美国人不种玫瑰一样，当地人工种植玫瑰太高了，所以让墨西哥人种
<microcai> wzssyqa: 没法入城
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: 那玩意是奢侈品
<microcai> wzssyqa: 入城要过收费站 ......
<wzssyqa> microcai: 哪里啊？不能绕过去吗？
<microcai> lemonhall: 高油价+设卡收费i
<wzssyqa> microcai: 不是二级路都不收费了吗？
<microcai> wzssyqa: 说的是北京
<lemonhall> wzssyqa, 道理一样的。。。。
<wzssyqa> microcai: 北京人吃白菜吗？哈哈后
<microcai> wzssyqa: lemonhall 还有外地车不能入城 ... 农民哪里办的到北京的车牌 ....
<wzssyqa> 拉进去能卖得了吗？
<Baili> 城管表示菜农看一个杀一个看两个杀一双=w=
<microcai> wzssyqa: 你把我从 CS 里拉回来了
<microcai> wzssyqa: 刚刚正打 CS呢，突然就 ** 一声，我知道有人找我了
<lemonhall> 年岁大了，都不想讨论这些问题了。。。。毕业之后不愤青了
<lemonhall> 磨平了
<wzssyqa> 怪就怪城市摊大饼
<ofan> 煎饼果子都涨价了....
<yhzm1314> 只有工资以不变应万变
<MaskRay> myke2: ac 了
<nemohuang>  老温今天不是在网上答疑吗
<myke2> MaskRay: nb
<myke2> MaskRay: 我开始维护变量列表了
<MaskRay> myke2: 先看了遍代码了解各种险恶之处再写的
<myke2> MaskRay: 这种东西怎么调的
<MaskRay> myke2: 你问 RavenChan，他可是写过块状链表的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, myke2 诶？诶？？
<RavenChan> Σ(っ °Д °;)っ
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是，我想知道对于树这种结构调试的时候(gdb)有什么办法?
<myke2> MaskRay: 不断的写p非常累
<MaskRay> myke2: 中序输出
<RavenChan> myke2, 自己写段代码输出吧。。。
<GPLfeng> 下bt感觉迅雷不吸血了
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在我spoj怎么上不上了? 我要看数据范围
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个和noi还有区别, noi那里好像内存有限制
<MaskRay> myke2: 每个时刻序列长度不超过 50 0000
<MaskRay> myke2: 输入不超过 20M
<myke2> MaskRay: 一个I最多插入多少？还有原来数组长度
<GPLfeng> http://imagebin.org/140133
<MaskRay> myke2: m <= 20000，序列最大长度 <= 500000
<jackey> microcai:花了200大洋搞了条2G二手原装内存，现在2.5G了，但是感觉 不到明显提升
<gebjgd> jackey, 啥系统？
<jackey> gebjgd: ubuntu10.10
<gebjgd> jackey, 没用过
<jackey> gdbjgd:是不是2G和512M的搭配出问题了，
<Guest65663> RavenChan: 那悲剧....
<cfy> RavenChan: 我要上推,呵呵
<cfy> RavenChan: 好了?
<kenifanying> chromium 有没有像firefox的about:config里面的那种配置选项，在什么地方呀？
<nemohuang> 我开始装ubuntu的时候，只分了10g，现在还可以扩展不？
<microcai> jackey:  把那个  512M 的去掉
<microcai> jackey: 否则双通道没法开启
<microcai> jackey: 再买一条 2G 的
<microcai> jackey: 搞成双通道
<jackey> microcai:双通道的能提多少速啊。
<microcai> jackey: 一倍倍
<jackey> 我是单核的1.8的cpu，上4G太浪费 了吧。
<microcai> jackey: 你 CPU 单核的？
<microcai> jackey:  ... .. 换 CPU
<gebjgd> jackey, 2g可以了 我512的笔记本还在用，2004年的
<jackey> microcai:恩，单核的，晕，笔记本换CPU，太贵。
<microcai> jackey: 现在 amd athlohx61 II X2 215 才两白多
<microcai> jackey:  2.7G 的
<gebjgd> microcai, 主板也要换巴？
<jackey> microcai:我是笔记本，换CPU好贵的。
<jackey> 同时主板也许也得换。
<microcai> jackey: 笔记本 .. 忘记 ...
<gebjgd> jackey, 别想了，他不是笔记本用户
<gebjgd> jackey, 你的机器够快了
<microcai> jackey: 笔记本就是糟糕，垃呀垃圾死了
<gebjgd> jackey, 我正在用我的老机器看电视
<jackey> gebjgd:够快吗，sempron3500+,1G内存，我觉得挺慢的
<jackey> 现在换成2.5G内存了。
<gebjgd> jackey, celeron 1.3 512内存都觉得可以了
<jackey> gebjgd:那你本本比我的年龄还要大。
<gebjgd> jackey, 2004年的
<gebjgd> jackey, 我现在和你聊天的本子是2006年的
<jackey> gebjgd:我07年的。
<jackey> gebjgd:你现在这本子内存多大的。
<gebjgd> jackey, 2006年的本子是2G内存跑的opensuse gnome，关了所有特效
<jackey> gebjgd:你是两条一G的，还是一条2G的。
<gebjgd> jackey, 2条1G
<jackey> gebjgd:两条一G，比一条2G要好是不是。
<gebjgd> jackey, 那咱们2个换
<gebjgd> jackey, 我给你2条1G。你给我一条2G的
<jackey> gebjgd:那明白了
<gebjgd> jackey, 是我的笔记本最大支持2G
<gebjgd> jackey, 不然我绝对加到4G了
<jackey> gebjgd:你怎么知道最大支持两G的。
<gebjgd> jackey, 主板说明
<jackey> gebjgd:我的主板说明早扔了，能用命令查到不。
<gebjgd> jackey, 什么本子？
<jackey> asus X50N
<gebjgd> jackey, 自己去查，2.5G能支持，说明你的一定能上4G
<jackey> gebjgd:但是单核的上4G浪费了吧。
<gebjgd> jackey, 确实
<gebjgd> jackey, 还是买台式机拔
<jackey> gebjgd:恩，过段时间搞个台式机。
<gebjgd> jackey, 我也准备上台式机了
<gebjgd> jackey, 我这里已经4台本子了
<myke2> RavenChan: sequence的代码有么? 我要对拍
<RavenChan> myke2, 你google一下块状链表= =
<RavenChan> myke2, 应该就能找到我的代码= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 数据有么?
<RavenChan> myke2, 可能有，我找找看
<jackey> gebjgd:还是2G的，加大就没必要了。
<gebjgd> jackey, 足够了
<gebjgd> jackey, 关上特效
<myke2> RavenChan: 我TLE了
<jackey> gebjgd:我特效全开，还有很多服务，开机内存就达到70%左右
<gebjgd> jackey, 要特效有什么用？喜欢特效不如用e17
<RavenChan> myke2, 说起来我做的题是editor= =
<microcai> gebjgd:  e17 很有特效么？
<RavenChan> myke2, 给邮箱，我发给你....
<microcai> jackey: 所以要加内存
<RavenChan> myke2, 我这里有三个程序，两个是块状链表另一个不是
<gebjgd> jackey, 你的服务有多少？
<jackey> gebjgd:没数过，挺多的。
<gebjgd> jackey, 比如？
<myke2> RavenChan: 给下数据
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你知道wangyiming(wayimin ?)吗？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 江苏省队的一个牛
<MaskRay> RavenChan: wangyining?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 大概..
<ghosTM55> hi all
<gebjgd> 想看ccav
<myke2> MaskRay: 你的代码借我看下
<myke2> MaskRay: 这里有些比较阴险，比noi
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是一个test data有多阻
<MaskRay> myke2: 下次进 gentoo 再给你好吗
<MaskRay> myke2: 好吧,冲启
<myke2> MaskRay: 随便啥时候
<Colin-shzsc> Gtranslator 的热键真 TM 蛋疼
<Colin-shzsc> 复制原文是 Ctrl+Space……
<Colin-shzsc> 我上 launchpad 去改 emesene 里面的几个字结果老给我“Oops!”，就想下 PO 搞，结果就来了这个……
<MaskRay> myke2: http://codepad.org/g3PHamJ8P
<myke2> MaskRay: Not found
<MaskRay> myke2: 后面多了个 P
<myke2> MaskRay: 你的range(l, r)是？
<myke2> MaskRay: [l, r)?
<MaskRay> myke2: 是的，而且是个引用，方便插入
<myke2> MaskRay: 开闭一下子想不清楚
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是都用开的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么换地方贴代码了= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 实验 -S 的那几个 pastebin
<RavenChan> MaskRay, =_,
<RavenChan> 今天的目标是把top-down splay写出来= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 看我的吧，在网上某版本基础上我又改进了好几个地方
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不要，我要对着论文写出来
<myke2> MaskRay: 123~149
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我特别不擅长看别人代码
<myke2> MaskRay: 其实可以都判断第三个字符的^_^
<MaskRay> myke2: 但后面那些都要接受两个参数
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 問下，牆內能看 http://codaset.com 嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 免费的吗？
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 嗯，我感覺比github好。
<quanru> 有没有哪款视频编辑软件  可以旋转视频的吗
<G^B> 请问，大家平时用什么虚拟终端呢？
<hymnusalae_> G^B, Konsole……
<hymnusalae_> quanru, 你用過哪此地
<hymnusalae_> quanru, 你用過哪些？
<G^B> 我最近在用xterm但是，貌似不能输入中文，比较遗憾。
<G^B> 我用的输入法是scim，不知道有没有办法解决。
<hymnusalae_> G^B, 這個類型的問題網上有很多，找個時間比較近些的操作一下就好。
<hymnusalae_> G^B, 試試看吧。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 免费的 private repo，这个不错
<G^B> 基本全都试过了。
<quanru> hymnusalae_:  我就不知道哪种可以
<G^B> hymnusalae: 我已经找了一天了，基本能找到的方法都试过了。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/GitHosting 我從這時找的，感覺這個最好，你要是喜歡也可以淘淘。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 之前没找到 git 的免费 private repo。。。
<hymnusalae_> quanru, 那找個功能強大的吧，比如Kdenlive或者其它什麽的。Linuxtoy上原來有不少關于這樣的編輯器的帖子介紹。在Google找 site:linuxtoy.org 非線 應該可以找到不少。
<G^B> 我晕，解决了
<G^B> 在配置文件里加入 XTerm.inputMethod:SCIM 就解决了。
<ofan> codaset不错啊
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 是呀。
<ofan> y
<ofan> hymnusalae_: 速度不错，还支持私有的
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 哈哈，爽吧。
<ofan> 不错不错
<Evanescence> awesome 的样本文件在系统的哪个位置啊？
<Evanescence> ofan: awesome 的样本文件在系统的哪个位置啊？
<ofan> Evanescence: 配置文件？
<Evanescence> ofan: 就是awesome安装后自带的样本配置文件
<ofan> Evanescence: man awesomerc
<ofan> 有默认配置目录
<ofan> Evanescence:  $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/awesome/rc.lua
<Evanescence> ofan: 有是有，但是他是$XDG.../awesome啥的
<Evanescence> 我不知到那个
<ofan> Evanescence: echo  $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/awesome/rc.lua
<Evanescence> ofan: 哦
<gjp> 有人知道在默认情况下Compiz是怎样做到自启动的？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 速度也快，我从 bitbucket 迁移了
<Baili> /etc/xdg/awesome
<Baili> 默认配置文件
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 呵呵，好東西大家分享。
<Baili> 在此目录
<luckyzl567> hello
<luckyzl567> ubuntu 11.04什么时候出来正式版
<wm> 04, 就是4月份吧
<Baili> 五一节放假前你可以看到
<luckyzl567> 具体时间呢，几号啊
<Longer> luckyzl567: 这个你不用纠结吧...
<luckyzl567> 呵呵，好吧
<luckyzl567> 哪地方改进了啊
<qcsky> hello
<Evanescence> 有多少人用aawesome的？
<qcsky> 我在用
<myke2> MaskRay: 137, 138是干嘛的?
<myke2> Evanescence: awesome?
<Evanescence> qcsky: 是不是很难搞啊？
<Evanescence> myke2: 恩
<myke2> Evanescence: 我很懒，没配置
<Evanescence> awesome怎么改变背景图片啊？
<cfy> Evanescence: me
<cfy> 不知...
<myke2> MaskRay: 第137, 138行
<Evanescence> cfy: 哈，你也是啊，还挺多的
<MaskRay> myke2: 防止删除不存在的节点
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道数据有没有这种恶心地方
<Evanescence> 吃饭去了，大家安啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 删掉看下
<myke2> MaskRay: 就y = 不写min
<myke2> MaskRay: 他上面写No invalid operation is in the input.
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 有csdn帐号没有?
<pocoyo> 哪个哥哥有?
<Longer> http://imagebin.org/140143
<cfy> http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Prime-GeneratingPolynomial.html
<pocoyo> cfy: 有csdn帐号没有?
<cfy> pocoyo:  有
<cfy> pocoyo: 下载?
<pocoyo> cfy: 需要3分 有没有 哥?
<Baili> awesome改背景？
<Baili> 先装个feh
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 密码忘记了
<cfy> pocoyo: 有啊.给地址.我下下来给你好了
<cfy> MaskRay: - -!
<pocoyo> cfy: 我就是要你帮我下的 ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 这种没用的帐号记在纸上嘛...用的时候翻一下就好
<pocoyo> cfy: http://d.download.csdn.net/down/2681540/maolegemide
<cfy> isual c++ 2005 ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 多试几次说不定能试出来
<cfy> visual c++...
<cfy> 我忍....
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得应该没有这种数据
<MaskRay> myke2: 确实，通过了
<cfy> pocoyo: email?
<pocoyo> cfy: gmail吧 知道不?
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道.内线给我
<pocoyo> cfy: 你行了. 我也不想看这.. 我没选择权 我靠. 我要是你我也天天呆在gentoo里 死也死在里面.
<pocoyo> cfy: 真次啊.. gtalk上 都有你..
<cfy> pocoyo: 呵呵.忘了,我输入才发现有你地址.
<Baili> 任何安装盘不带libpcap-devel跟libxml2-devel的发行版对我来说都是浮云
<cfy> pocoyo: 发好了.查收
<cfy> pocoyo: 我debian了
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 你也喜欢 gentoo
<gjp> cfy: 我向来把密码交给LastPass管
<MaskRay> Baili: 你那是二进制发行版用多了的关系
<pocoyo> cfy: thx. 我可一直大便.
<cfy> pocoyo: :)
<cfy> gjp: 我vim的那个:X
<pocoyo> MaskRay:  久仰大名 如雷贯耳 不过没用过.
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 没用过能有“天天呆gentoo里 死也死在里面”的政治觉悟真不容易
<Baili> 纯编译得，安装的时候我会弹疼得。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 我连vim的加密crack程序都没有找到.所以还算是安全.而且到哪里都有vim
<gebjgd> cfy, 哟，你也debian了？
<pocoyo> cfy: Jeova Sanctus Unus  这名字真赞!!!
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哥只有觉悟高.
<cfy> gjp: 厄.不过路由器里用不了...
<cfy> pocoyo: 咋了?这个名字你知道?
<pocoyo> cfy: MaskRay http://www.mesky.net/downz/tcjhzjh#edown 看看这个的验证吗 你们谁能看出来?
<pocoyo> 下载的.
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯是啊.自从上次gentoo被我搞坏了我就换了
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 没看到验证码
<gebjgd> cfy, 怎么搞坏了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 好难看..
<gebjgd> cfy, 你成熟了
<myke2> RavenChan:
<gebjgd> cfy, 成熟的人士用opensuse
<pocoyo> cfy: 我实在看不出来..
<cfy> gebjgd: 不清楚.好像是btrfs导致部分文件损坏.然后引起蝴蝶效应...导致大量不明出错...
<gebjgd> cfy, brtfs还没stable
<cfy> gebjgd: 连覆盖bin,lib啥的,再弄都不行.估计配置啥的别的地方都出错了.
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯.我不用了.不折腾了.
<gebjgd> cfy, 小白阿鼠
<Baili> 擦，验证码真那啥。。。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: 你昨天还屏幕花屏...
<gebjgd> cfy, 那是睡午觉去了
<cfy> gebjgd: 那也不应该这样啊...
<gebjgd> cfy, 不知道什么毛病
<gebjgd> cfy, 平时用的时候没遇到国
<cfy> gebjgd: 哈哈.还是debian吧,lol
<cfy> pocoyo: 看不出来...无能为力,换了好几个了..
<gebjgd> cfy, debian弄不好看
 * gjp kkk
<cfy> pocoyo: 貌似是故意wrong code...
<cfy> gebjgd: 好用就好.我是awesome
<hymnusalae_> 有誰試過mldonkey下bt的？感覺怎麽樣？
<gebjgd> cfy, 自己用还tiling？
 * gjp  
<gebjgd> cfy, 不娱乐了？
<cfy> gebjgd: 我只要全屏+切换
<gebjgd> cfy, 不好看
<gebjgd> cfy, aweseome
<gebjgd> cfy, awesome
<MaskRay> cfy: 全屏 + jump-or-exec + 自动放特定 workspace
<cfy> MaskRay: 这啥?那个lisp的?
<cfy> gebjgd: 好看啥....怎么好看.我这里没东西.没窗口.没啥.啥都没...只有emacs+opera+xterm...
<cfy> gebjgd: 我连桌面都不回的
<Baili> 一切特效都是浮云啊。。。。。。
<cfy> 我这里是软件主宰.全是看软件的.
<cfy> wm不看的.
<MaskRay> cfy: 每运行就运行，否则切换焦点
<MaskRay> cfy: 没运行就运行，否则切换焦点
<gebjgd> cfy, 也没pps
<gebjgd> cfy, 也没qq
 * gjp cfy曰:特效都是浮云
<Baili> Opera不是能用WebQ么=w=
 * gjp WebQ?很费资源的东西。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 有可能 我吃饭去了啊 88   你们慢聊.
<gebjgd> gjp, 不用webq。用什么？
 * gjp 不用Q。。。。
<gebjgd> 不爱opera
 * gjp 喜欢Opera的widgt能力
<gebjgd> 超级费资源
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...
<cfy> gjp: 没错,lol
 * gjp 什么费资源？
<cfy> gebjgd: 我也没pps.qq懒的上...
 * Colin-shzsc 在 3Q 大战的时候就故意把 QQ 密码改成了他也记不住的一串东西
<gebjgd> cfy, 那就没娱乐了
<cfy> gebjgd: 看书,做题..
<gebjgd> cfy, 你现在还是学生
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯.是啊.
<gebjgd> cfy, 等你上班了。挣钱了。周末你还天天折腾awesome？
<gebjgd> cfy, 我还真不信
<cfy> gebjgd: 折腾啥...我都不折腾...
<gebjgd> cfy, 绝对陪老婆去了
<MaskRay> cfy: 我是 emacs+firefox+xterm，和你就一个浏览器不同。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: 就弄了个自启,然后再没管国配置
<cfy> MaskRay: awesome?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得opera不错.不行也换掉.
<cfy> gebjgd: 就弄了个自启,然后再没管过配置
<MaskRay> cfy: 给 wm 配置个 jump-or-exec 吧
<cfy> MaskRay: awesome?
<cfy> MaskRay: 如何最大化程序我还不会...
 * gjp 喜欢Chrome，但资源占用。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 firefox 还没运行，C-t f 就出来 firefox 了。比如焦点在 emacs，C-t f 就转到 firefox 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥wm?
<Colin-shzsc> gjp: 系统资源就是拿来用的
<Colin-shzsc> 不用浪费
<MaskRay> cfy: 很多 wm 都可以的
 * gjp 我的配置：奔腾M，1.5GHZ+ 700MB RAM。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.等我这段时间忙完...
<gebjgd> gjp, 不错了
<gebjgd> gjp, 我的是celeron 1.3 512ram
<MaskRay> ofan: 配置个 jump-or-exec 和 key sequence 吧
<Colin-shzsc> gjp: 额，看来我 2G 的真的是有点站着说话不腰疼
<Colin-shzsc> 虽说 CPU 是不很出彩的 T2370
 * cfy and MaskRay 4G...
<gjp> gebjgd: 可是，我的网卡导致不能待机，显卡导致不能用Debian系的系统，声卡在Fedora下又时常罢工。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp, arch 或者opensuse
<hymnusalae_> reiv, 能請教個關于 Arrow 的事嗎？
<gjp> gebjgd: Arch下开不了X，opensuse不能识别网卡，Gentoo编译太慢。。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp, 无线网卡？
<gebjgd> gjp, 自己上驱动。看wiki
<myke2> gjp: 为何arch不能开X
<gjp> gebjgd: 不是，有线网卡
<gjp> myke2: 一开就出错
<gebjgd> gjp, 不可能巴
<myke2> gjp: 什么错误
<gebjgd> gjp, 啥显卡？
<myke2> gjp: X &> /tmp/error
<myke2> gjp: wgetpaste /tmp/error
<gjp> gebjgd: 就是。。。无论如何douburen
<hymnusalae_> soiamso, 您好，想問一下 Arrow 和 Functor 是等價的嗎？
<myke2> gjp: lspci | grep VGA
<gebjgd> gjp, 我遇到的问题比你多多了
<gjp> gebjgd: Intel的
<gebjgd> gjp, 我的就是intel 855gl
<myke2> gjp: pacman -S xf86-video-intel
<gjp> gebjgd: 我不是
<gebjgd> gjp, 什么显卡阿？
<gebjgd> gjp, 贴出来
<soiamso> hymnusalae_: 不一样的吧，Functor 是箱，arrow 是 数据流动方式吧
<hymnusalae_> soiamso, 不是，我的意思是說 Functor 的所有去處可以用 Arrow 實現，反之亦然。可以做到嗎？
<gjp> gebjgd: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<gebjgd> gjp, 和我的一样
<gebjgd> gjp, 我上arch上什么都没有问题了
<myke2> gjp: 是否装xf86-video-intel
<gjp> gebjgd: 那你刚才说是GL
<hymnusalae_> soiamso, 我看 Functor 要求所有內容的函數都可以應用到箱上。Arrow 則是把應用到特定兩個範疇的數據上的函數抽象出來……
<gebjgd> gjp, 一样的
<gjp> myke2: 按wiki装全了
<gjp> myke2: 我还问了很多次，各种方法都试了。。。
<gjp> gebjgd: 但你的网卡起码和声卡没冲突吧。。。。
<myke2> gjp: 贴错误
<RavenChan> gjp, 网卡怎么和声卡冲突...
<hymnusalae_> soiamso, 不好意思，我再看看。
<gebjgd> gjp, 我用无线网络
<myke2> gjp: X &> /tmp/error
<gjp> 很多不同的错误
<myke2> gjp: 然后贴/tmp/error的错误
<myke2> gjp: 贴所有，在wgetpaste
<gjp> 我先给你们看一下这次的
<gjp> [   34.358268] ALSA sound/pci/intel8x0.c:569: codec_read 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x2c
<gjp> [   34.358288] ALSA sound/pci/intel8x0.c:569: codec_read 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x20
<gjp> [   34.358306] ALSA sound/pci/intel8x0.c:555: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x30
<gjp> [   34.358320] ALSA sound/pci/intel8x0.c:569: codec_read 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x30
<gjp> [   34.358337] ALSA sound/pci/intel8x0.c:555: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x2e
<soiamso> hymnusalae_: 你开始arrow了？
<gjp> 我被强退了。。。
<gjp> [   47.707532] ALSA sound/pci/intel8x0.c:555: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x36
<gjp> [   47.718626] ALSA sound/pci/intel8x0.c:569: codec_read 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x32
<myke2> gjp: 用wgetpaste贴
<myke2> gjp: 听到没？
<hymnusalae_> soiamso, 嗯，Typeclassopedia 把 Monad 幾個部分都看完了，下面就是 Category 和 Arrow 那一部分了。最後是 Comonad
<myke2> gjp: 部队
<myke2> gjp: 不对
<quanru> 如何设置状态栏的字体大小  nautilus
<myke2> gjp: 我让你贴X &> /tmp/error
<myke2> gjp: /tmp/error中的内容
<quanru> elegant的状态栏字体很小
<myke2> gjp: 你那好像是dmesg
<myke2> gjp: 哦，对的
<myke2> gjp: 我搞错了
<myke2> gjp: 你用wgetpast
<myke2> gjp: pacman -S wgetpaste
<myke2> gjp: 然后wgetpaste /tmp/err
<gjp> http://code.bulix.org/9koym8-79462
<myke2> gjp: 我觉得你贴的不全
<gjp> 我把出错的提了一下
<myke2> gjp: 全部
<gjp> myke2: http://code.bulix.org/n2wekj-79463
<gjp> myke2: /tmp/err不存在
<myke2> gjp: X &> /tmp/error
<myke2> gjp: 然后贴/tmp/error
<myke2> gjp: 我觉得你贴的是/var/log下的文件
<gjp> myke2: 我现在手里没有Arch
<myke2> gjp: 哦
<myke2> gjp: 你的电脑支持kvm么
<myke2> gjp: 其实可以从硬盘启动
<gjp> myke2: 你认为呢？当然不知持
<dfxxqi> google earth安装失败，请教
<dfxxqi> dfxxqi@dfxxqi-ThinkPad-Edge:~$ sudo sh ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<dfxxqi> [sudo] password for dfxxqi:
<dfxxqi> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<dfxxqi> Uncompressing Google Earth for GNU/Linux 6.0.1.2032.............................................................................................
<dfxxqi> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<^k^> dfxxqi:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<NWMonster> lol
<maplebeats> 哥
<myke2> gjp: qemu也可以启动，不过慢
<dfxxqi> 'setup.data/setup.xml？？？
<gjp> myke2: 我单核的，内存700.。。。qemu？卡死了。。。
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-4-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 16 23:44:48 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<myke2> gjp: 仅仅启动其本系统，不会
<maplebeats> 2.6.38
<myke2> gjp: 我以前P3的机器也用过虚拟机
<maplebeats> Linux maple 2.6.35.11-83.fc14.i686 #1 SMP Mon Feb 7 07:04:18 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<gjp> myke2: 可虚拟机又有什么作用？
<gebjgd> Linux linux-y5ox.site 2.6.34.7-0.7-desktop #1 SMP PREEMPT 2010-12-13 11:13:53 +0100 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> gjp, 问的好，我也不知道有什么用
<maplebeats> 虚拟机可以拿来玩
<myke2> gjp: 你是这电脑装arch的么
<gjp> myke2: 是的，
<gjp> myke2: 装过
<myke2> gjp: 我以为你现在是双系统
<gjp> myke2: 这个。。。。
<gjp> myke2: 我现在只有fedora，我硬盘只有40G大。。。
<myke2> gjp: 40G显然够的……
<myke2> gjp: 如果不去下什么电影之类的，其实绰绰有余
<gjp> myke2: 但装双系统。。。。
<maplebeats> ４０Ｇ。。。让我想起了我同学的机子
<happyaron> 20g一个系统6个chroot
<myke2> gjp: 好吧
<gjp> myke2:我忘了说，我的屏幕背景光坏了。。。。我用台灯照着呢。。。。。
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<Baili> 。。。。。。。
<Baili> 怎么照？
<maplebeats> 从后面？
<thorne> 30G 双系统
<Baili> 拆了后盖从后面么？
<thorne> omg
<gjp> 从前面。。。虽然黑点。。。。
<maplebeats> 这年头。。。
<myke2> gjp: 你的屏幕是电光效应还是电子流？
<maplebeats> ６００块就能换个了
<gjp> myke2: 不是，液晶。。。。
<myke2> gjp: 液晶我一点点都不懂，虽然我用的也是
<gjp> myke2: 我老没时间换。。。。
<myke2> gjp: 拜托，电子流老好吧，就是LPG
<myke2> gjp: 就是CRT
<myke2> gjp: 我说错了
<myke2> gjp: 就是后面有很大的一个箱子的那种
<gjp> myke2: 我的是笔记本！
<gjp> myke2: 无语了？
<myke2> gjp: 无非就是知道了，还能说什么？
<happyaron> gratidude: ...
<happyaron> gratidude: 发错
<gratidude> ?
<Guest18175> 今天使用浏览器玩玩。有点不同
<sikao_lfs> q
<RavenChan> cfy, twitese挂掉了..
<thorne> chrome在gnome下的代理设置是用的gnome代理的配置 有什么方法让chrome使用独立的代理配置不， 如firefox那般？
<Baili> 似乎，Chrome不能单独设置代理
<thorne> 我了个去 没这个功能哇
<Router2> thorne, 有扩展吧
<Router2> thorne, 你看看Switchy
<thorne> 哦？
<thorne> 我试试
<Colin-shzsc> 终究还是 launchpad 的 web 翻译界面用着算是比较舒服，可虽说 launchpad 在联通上面的数据传输速度一点也不慢，网站的响应速度还是不行……
<alvin_rxg> »Chrome不能单独设置代理« ???
<Colin-shzsc> alvin_rxg: 应该是没辙
<OT_iux> 新浪微博里，“确定要取消关注吗？”对话框下头有两个button：“确定”和“取消”。活活儿把我给看愣了。
<alvin_rxg> Colin-shzsc: Baili: `man chrome` || `man chromium`
<thorne> 貌似这个扩展一样的使用的也不是独立的配置
<alvin_rxg> thorne: `man chrome`
<alvin_rxg> --proxy-server=host:port
<thorne> No manual entry for chrome or chromium
<thorne> man google-chrome
<thorne> thx
<alvin_rxg> thorne: 哪个发行版……会是 `man google-chrome` ?
<gjp> 这。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 今天游行怎么样了?
<thorne> google-chrome-stable 9.0
<Baili> 装了谷歌官方得安装包
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: google chrome 有自带 manpage 的
<Baili> 大概就是google-chrome吧
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 我知道，我是说，man 的标题是 google-chrome……
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 反xx游行.
<caleb-> 标题是 google-chrome 没错啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 上海有么?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 不明真想的群众围观一群记者？
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 或许 ubuntu 是这样……
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 是啊
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 啥发行版标题不是 google-chrome?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 现在的热血青年不能和20世纪初的比了……
<cfy> alvin_rxg: so?
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: archlinux => chromium
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 那不是官方包
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: chromium != google chrome
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 网上看过他们所谓的 jasmine***，好煞笔的一群人
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 哦
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 呵呵.
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 也好，里边看到一些明智的现在美国的记者
<Kandu> cfy: 不錯，很好玩，我發照片給你看看
<cfy> Kandu: 好啊.
<MaskRay> cfy: 没听说
<cfy> MaskRay:  哦...
<sikao_lfs> 刚在一个游戏里看到个帖子，那游戏爱好者教个聊天机器人，教的都疯狂了。据说聊傻好些人。http://toys.sunyanzi.cn/marisa/         聊天机器人取名白丝魔理沙
<hymnusalae_> sikao_lfs, ……白絲……
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 打不开...
<sikao_lfs> 恩。怀疑教的人太多了。已经超负荷了。
<hymnusalae_> sikao_lfs, 也沒有怎麽樣呀。
<sikao_lfs> 2天前还能去聊聊。这是某个人记录的战况贴。http://tieba.baidu.com/f?ct=335675392&tn=baiduPostBrowser&sc=11411916895&z=1009720034#11411916895
<hymnusalae_> sikao_lfs, 問他“你知道魔法少女小圓嗎”，就傻了。
<sikao_lfs> 恩。主要是他们游戏方面的。
<alvin_rxg> sikao_lfs: 这什么情况？？？ ==>>  http://imagebin.org/140159
<sikao_lfs> 感觉这样的聊天机器人弄到游戏爱好者手里可以发飙。他们有空教
<kenifanying> 用debian squeeze，firefox跟系统的中文字体都很不错，不知道怎么回事，chromium显示网页的字体却很难看，是点阵字体，在chromium的选项里把字体改了，结果网页显示的中文字体却没变
<kenifanying> 请问该怎么该字体？
<kenifanying> 改字体
<thorne> 我的chrome的字体也不是很好看 比如 tab 上显示的字体很不协调
<sikao_lfs> alp333yue: 不清楚，反正他们教的乱其八糟的。但是在那个他们熟悉的领域估计基本成吐槽类聊神了
<hymnusalae_> sikao_lfs, 什麽游戲呀？
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg: 不清楚，反正他们教的乱其八糟的。但是在那个他们熟悉的领域估计基本成吐槽类聊神了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<sikao_lfs> 估计就是那个什么白丝魔理沙角色所在的游戏吧
<kenifanying> firefox跟系统的中文显示好像用的都是文泉驿正黑矢量字体，但是chromium怎么用成了很难看的点阵字体？
<OT_iux> @@ 我的Chromium怎么变成类似楷体的情况了
<hymnusalae_> sikao_lfs, 東方呀……
<sikao_lfs> 感觉聊天机器人类的可以建好后扔到游戏爱好者里去推广。
<RavenChan> sikao_lfs, 这机器人和zfish的工作方式差不多吧....
<hymnusalae_> sikao_lfs, 俺妹主題很好，完畢。
<Baili> 东方Project
<hymnusalae_> Baili, 东方的似乎还成。
<myke2> cfy: MaskRay 听说上海有
<myke2> cfy: MaskRay 同学告诉的
<soiamso> 有人有升级 gmail 的经验吗？
<OT_iux> sikao_lfs, 那个白丝啥的还借了我的机器人的一部分
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 你怎么知道的？
<cfy> myke2: 你是哪里的?
<kenifanying> http://imagebin.org/140161
<OT_iux> hymnusalae_, 因为作者之前在irc上问过我……
<myke2> cfy: 为了什么事情?
<OT_iux> hymnusalae_, 我的机器人在这个频道的屏蔽列表里……
<kenifanying> chromium中文显示的……
 * OT_iux 缩
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 哈？
<kenifanying> http://imagebin.org/140162
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 你的机器人是大小眼吧？
<cfy> myke2: 你上海的?
<kenifanying> iceweasel(firefox）中文显示……
<myke2> cfy: en
<cfy> myke2: 哦...
<OT_iux> hymnusalae_, 不是……我的机器人是Oicebot
<kenifanying> 有没人有办法把chromium字体改下？
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 哦。
<OT_iux> kenifanying, 好像Chromium的设置里有个字体选项？
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 话说大师怎么现在还在被屏蔽着？
<myke2> cfy: 安宁的很
<huangg> kenifanying: 有插件的，也可以在自帶的裏面選
<OT_iux> hymnusalae_, 估计是因为没人管所以屏蔽着
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, ……
<kenifanying> OT_iux，没有用呀，设置过字体，还是那样
<OT_iux> hymnusalae_, 听说是因为太罗嗦被屏蔽的
<OT_iux> kenifanying, 你是指UI的字体还是页面的……
<cfy> myke2: ...你不是说上还有...
<cfy> myke2: ...你不是说'上还'有...
<kenifanying> huangg,什么插件？
<myke2> cfy: 只是听说罢了
<kenifanying> OT_iux,页面的字体很难看
<cfy> Kandu: 图片发了? :)
<kenifanying> huang,chromium怎么设置？
<myke2> cfy: 有也估计都“进去”了
<OT_iux> kenifanying, 那估计跟页面本身的字体有关吧
<huangg> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aabledekpjmoghdjnpnhfkfpmjifklpb?hl=zh_CN
<huangg> kenifanying: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aabledekpjmoghdjnpnhfkfpmjifklpb?hl=zh_CN
<cfy> myke2: ...
<OT_iux> kenifanying, Chromium的设置里的字体选项只用于页面没有指定字体的情况
<kenifanying> OT_iux,看相同的页面用iceweasel跟chromium效果完全不一样呀
<myke2> MaskRay: 贴下你的https://www.spoj.pl/problems/MATCHING/
<OT_iux> kenifanying, 恩，我也发现这个情况了
<OT_iux> kenifanying, 我用Chrominum的时候很多字体默认都变楷体……
<huangg> kenifanying: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ojlocjfaheiilmgjdgnoehhdigfedhjl/ 或者這個
<myke2> cfy: 他们或许从"renren"上面听到的小道消息
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 大師太囉嗦？
<kenifanying> huang,我是英文版的，这个链接可以不？
<cfy> myke2:  哦.
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 大師一般不都說古文的嗎？
<huangg> kenifanying: 鏈接不是給你了嘛
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看到有个Ray, 估计是你
<huangg> kenifanying: 難道我發的鏈接被屏蔽了？
<OT_iux> hymnusalae_, @@ 我说的是Oicebot机器人……
<OT_iux> hymnusalae_, 可能我表达有问题……
 * OT_iux 戳手指
<kenifanying> huangg，我是说我chromium是用英文的，用你链接的工具可以不？
<MaskRay> myke2: 咋知道我写了这题
<hymnusalae_> OT_iux, 現在流行用me來說動作了，都（）了。
<OT_iux> @@……
 * OT_iux 迷惑地望着 hymnusalae_ 
<huangg> kenifanying: 不知道- -你大可試一試，不行就卸載掉，反正只是插件
<myke2> MaskRay: 我想我这题老是过不去，然后打算看下有多少人Accepted，发现Ac都很快，忽然看到有个叫Ray的ac了
<hymnusalae_> myke2, Ray = RavenChan?
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 哦不對， MaskRay？
<Baili> 插件，不认浏览器语言吧= =
<RavenChan> hymnusalae_, Ray > RavenChan
<myke2> MaskRay: 于是开始yy
<hymnusalae_> RavenChan, ……
<MaskRay> myke2: 这道题我是很久以前交的
<myke2> MaskRay: 你用什么的? Hopcroft?
 * cfy C-c C-d
<roylez_> myke2: 你们真够无聊的
<kenifanying> huangg,谢谢哈，能不能通过改配置文件？我不知道配置文件在哪里.
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见主席。
<happyaron> roylez_: 错了，主席下划线
<roylez_> myke2: 我直接承认自己是猪头，然后便可以安心的堕落了
<huangg> kenifanying: 這個倒沒試過
<huangg> roylez_: 正恩？
<OT_iux> ha
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: Prelude> length "RavenChan" > length "Ray";     True
<myke2> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> huangg: 那个辈分太低
<roylez_> myke2: 你在说欧拉计划吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, .....length只是表象，这是情况还是 "Ray">"RavenChan"
<myke2> roylez_: no
<roylez_> myke2: ...
<myke2> roylez_: spoj
<roylez_> myke2: 好吧，你继续...
<OT_iux> happyaron, @@ 能帮我把Oicebot解Ban么……？ 就是那个在ibl里面 realname 是 *@Girl14648 的
<myke2> roylez_: 他们前两天的确在弄eularproject
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 不要和我說……這和我有什麽關系？
<cfy> 1^2+3^2+5^2
<myke2> roylez_: 我搜索到之后觉得异常无聊，因为这东西根本不能和eular提，现在数学主流是连续吧，和那些没什么关系
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: Prelude> let a>b=a<b in "RavenChan" > "Ray";    True
<roylez_> myke2: 现在主流是 ctrl-c ctrl-v
<cfy> 如何计算1^2+3^2+5^2+...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 说到底还是<....
<cfy> 除了直接iterative计算
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 你在惡心他呀，還是在惡心我呀？
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 你的意思是說用什麽數學公式化簡嗎？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: let (>)a=(==LT).compare a in "RavenChan" > "Ray"
<myke2> cfy: \sum{(2k-1)^2}
<myke2> cfy: = \sum{4k^2 - 4k + 1}
<cfy> myke2: 这啥?
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 公式。
<myke2> cfy: 你不是要计算
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 是啊.就是降低时间复杂度
<myke2> cfy: O(1)
<cfy> myke2: 我想想
<hymnusalae_> cfy, = 4*\sum(k^2) - 4*\sum(k) + 1
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 然後平方和公式和求和公式一上就好。
<cfy> sum是啥?求和?
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 恩，就是那個sigma
<myke2> cfy: 之后hymnusalae_回复的就错了
<cfy> 这是O(1)?
<hymnusalae_> myke2, 求指教。
<myke2> hymnusalae_: 最后一项
<cfy> 求和就要O(n)吧
<hymnusalae_> myke2, 哦對，應該是k……
<cfy> myke2: k是啥?
<myke2> cfy: \sum_{k=1}{n}{k} = \frac{n(n+1)}{2}
<myke2> cfy: \sum_{k=1}{n}{k^2} = \frac{n(n+1)(2n+1)}{6}
<cfy> myke2: 有没有文档链接?你这样说我看不懂...
<myke2> cfy: TeX, LaTeX 问 MaskRay
<cfy> myke2: frac是啥就不知道...
<myke2> cfy: lshort
<hymnusalae_> cfy, …… frac 就是分數。
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 哦...
<myke2> cfy: http://net.ytu.edu.cn/share/%D7%CA%C1%CF/lshort-cn.pdf
<cfy> myke2: lshort?这个公式有名子的把
<cfy> myke2: thx
<cfy> myke2: latex...
<cfy> myke2: 我不要看..我看过这些的..只是忘了..
<myke2> cfy: 无非是简单的代数变形，为什么要记这么多公式
<cfy> myke2: 哦...
<cfy> myke2: 通过求和公式可以求出平方和求和公式?看来我数学确实太差了...
<cfy> myke2: thx了
<myke2> cfy: 组合公式
<cfy> myke2: 那k要是奇数呢?
<myke2> cfy: 让 MaskRay 教你吧, 我现在还有其他事情
<cfy> myke2: 哦..
<gjp> cfy: 我下了，明天上学呢。。。
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵.好,88
<drazet> 电驴最近很不给力啊
<drazet> 下载速度巨慢
<myke2> cfy: 对了，你学物理的?
<cfy> myke2: 电子信息工程
<cfy> myke2: 只求公式...
<cfy> MaskRay: 求 奇数平方的求和公式
<cfy> 1^2+3^2+5^2
<cfy> 1^2+3^2+5^2+....
<myke2> cfy: 应该学过积分的吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会。。。
<cfy> myke2: 学过.不过这个和积分什么关系?
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...
<myke2> cfy: 求和 不就是 积分 的离散形式？
<MaskRay> cfy: 拿个三次函数搞一下
<cfy> myke2: MaskRay 好吧.没学好...我想想...
<MaskRay> myke2: 离散形式怎么做？
<cfy> 不懂....想不出来...
<hymnusalae_> myke2, 離散形式……這個，上面那個還真沒有看出來和積分有何關系。
<hymnusalae_> myke2, s(x^2) = (x^3)/3 這和那公式怎麽搞一塊的……
<MaskRay> cfy: 4/3 * x^3 - 1/3 * x
<NoIE> http://wenda.google.com.hk/wenda/
<NoIE> 页面不存在
<NoIE> 怎么回事？
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么弄出来的?
<MaskRay> cfy: imaxima
<vicwjb> 1^2+..+(2n-1)^2=(1/3)n(4n^2-1)
<cfy> MaskRay: 不认识这个单词...
<myke2> cfy: maxima是个数学软件
<cfy> myke2: 哦...
<MaskRay> cfy: Imaxima enables graphical output in Maxima sessions with emacs
<vicwjb> 前2n项自然数的平方和，1^2+2^2+...+(2n)^2=2n(2n+1)(4n+1)/6=n(2n+1)(4n+1)/3
<vicwjb> 前n项偶数平方和，2^2+4^2+....+(2n)^2=4*[1^2+2^2+...+n^2]=4*n(n+1)(2n+1)/6= 2n(n+1)(2n+1)/3
<cfy> MaskRay: 我试试
<Baili> 。。。。。
<vicwjb> 前n个奇数的平方和=前2n项自然数的平方和-前n项偶数平方和=n(2n+1)(4n+1)/3-2n(n+1)(2n+1)/3=(4*n^3-n)/3
<cfy> vicwjb: myke2 MaskRay thx
<Baili> 数学帝
<MaskRay> vicwjb: 如何推导的？
<myke2> cfy: 想想原函数和定积分的关系
<myke2> cfy: 原函数是导数的逆
<cfy> 所以肯定是个三次函数?
<cfy> 然后尝试?
<vicwjb> MaskRay: 证明过程给出了
<MaskRay> cfy: 你学 lisp 的弄这个再合适不过了
<myke2> cfy: 和中的原函数，也是差分F(x) - F(x - 1)的逆
<cfy> 厄,我的破数学...
<myke2> cfy: 然后待定系数求，是一种办法
<MaskRay> myke2: 数学牛
<myke2> MaskRay: 这种和, 平方和, 立方和啊什么的高考经常考的
<myke2> cfy: 话说我积分没学会
<cfy> myke2: 真是比 MaskRay 还谦虚....
<cfy> myke2: 我这里积分就是套公式...
<myke2> cfy: 积分难的很
<myke2> cfy: 我前两天还看见你讨论什么复变的，怎么这个没学好能讨论复变的？
<cfy> myke2: 嗯,我再学一遍
<MaskRay> myke2: 我高考肯定考不出来的，毕业考都不知道怎么办
<cfy> myke2: 我这里.就是套公式
<ofan> 数学帝..
<myke2> MaskRay: 汗，你们毕业考不就是随便弄的，不像我们，全上海统一考
<hymnusalae_> myke2, 不是，沒有明白，那個求和和積分是怎麽搞一起的？
<myke2> hymnusalae_: 只是类似
<hymnusalae_> myke2, ……
<ofan> 查数列： http://oeis.org/
<hymnusalae_> myke2, 害我求完積分又開始求積分的數列……類似的起來嗎這……
<cfy> http://oeis.org/A016754
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 怎么做的？
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 什麽怎麽做的？
<myke2> cfy: 像你们时间多，可以去看看苏联的微积分教材，我来不及
<cfy> myke2: 嗯,我去图书馆看去.
<MaskRay> myke2: 这是什么？
<cfy> myke2: 我很忙的...
<myke2> cfy: 比如 《微积分学教程》
<cfy> 发现 maxima用不来...
<cfy> myke2: o
<myke2> cfy: 比如《数学分析习题集》
 * MaskRay 数学太废了
<cfy> myke2: 好的.
<myke2> cfy: 前面那个很薄的，只有三本，每本都比《算法导论》薄
<cfy> myke2: 哦...
<cfy> MaskRay: maxima怎么用的.在此例中
<myke2> cfy: base64 -d aHR0cDovL3d3dy5jaGluYS1wdWIuY29tLzI4NTg3Cg==
<cfy> myke2: okay
<MaskRay> cfy: 我是最笨的办法，猜测 ax^3+bx^2+cx+d，然后把 a+b+c+d=1, 8a+4b+c+d=1+3^2 这样弄得
<RavenChan> cfy, ?ssh突然连不上了
<RavenChan> cfy, 你要不重启一下？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.我还是把微积分在好好学习下.反正也要考...
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，一下沒反應過來，我的意思是今天出去玩了一圈
<cfy> RavenChan: 随你咯:)你做管理员吧,我已经没时间弄这些了
<yunfan> archer呢
<yunfan> 我要找点archer
<cfy> Kandu: 哦...那我要看看图片:)
<RavenChan> cfy, 杯具了刚才还好好的，ssh突然就连不上了...
<cfy> RavenChan: 路由器坏了?
<RavenChan> cfy, Connection closed by 184.82.41
<cfy> myke2: chinapub 买书怎么样的?
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道....
<myke2> cfy: 我是amazon买这本的，那里有一个图像缩影，所以告诉起来方便
<cfy> myke2: 哦..
<myke2> cfy: 做的话每个例题全部当作习题做吧，因为那本书没有书后习题的
<cfy> myke2: 嗯
<cfy> myke2: 你amazon地址还有么?
<myke2> cfy: 我给你找找，我没记错的话amazon和dangdang各买了一部分拼起来的
<cfy> myke2: 算了..无货...
<cfy> myke2: 为啥要拼起来?
<cfy> myke2: 第一卷就够了么?我去taobao买好了
<myke2> cfy: 第一卷没有积分的
<cfy> myke2: 总共有几卷?
<myke2> cfy: http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=20147598
<ofan> cfy: 你大几了？ 还没考高数？
<myke2> cfy: http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=20147599
<myke2> cfy: 第二和第三都有
<cfy> ofan: 考了....
<RavenChan> cfy, 帮忙重启?
<myke2> cfy: 第一，我再帮你找找
<cfy> ofan: 简单啊...像 myke2 这样的水平完全没有....只会套公式.
<myke2> ofan: 我还不会呢
<ofan> cfy: 会公式就差不多了
<cfy> ofan: 我要靠试,转校考试.而且学校默认书太烂了....
<cfy> ofan: 所以顺便买本.
<Colin-shzsc> 我还从大一下班学期开始就一点数学都没碰过——因为我学文科的
<ofan> cfy: 转学？
<lainme> ofan: 数值离散在高数中是不涉及的
<Colin-shzsc> 下半学期
<cfy> ofan: 嗯.差不多.浙江的东西.
<ofan> lainme: 哦 我看他说微积分..
<myke2> cfy: 第一你在其他地方找找
<myke2> cfy: 共3卷
<yunfan> 近似数学呢
<cfy> myke2: 哦.我直接找家taobao店买了好了.
<myke2> cfy: 版本号就按照我chinapub那里的那个版本号，对一下ISBN就行
<cfy> myke2: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5252053691&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<cfy> myke2: 帮忙看看对不对.
<myke2> cfy: ok
<cfy> myke2: 对的是吧,我准备买
<kenifanying> 学校的网登录不了家里的计算机，ADSL拨号的家里……远程已经开启,telnet也开启了，用rdesktop以及telnet都登录不了，怎么回事？
<kenifanying> 网速问题？
<cfy> myke2: 还打折了.呵呵
<kenifanying> 高手指教呀！！！！
<cfy> kenifanying: dmz了么?陆游挡住了?
<cfy> 路由
<Kandu> cfy: /osc/2-27/p.php
<kenifanying> 是直接连猫的家里……
<cfy> 哦.
<kenifanying> 用系统自带的防火墙……
<kenifanying> 盗版XP系统……
<yhzm1314> 你知道家里的IP ?
<kenifanying> 蒽
<kenifanying> 是动态的就是了……我叫家人给我报了……
<kenifanying> 一直都是链接超时
<lemonhall> 好难看啊
<lemonhall> XCHAT在WIN下好难看
<lemonhall> 好
<kenifanying> 没有办法？
<myke2> MaskRay: 无论正数, 负数, and 1 = 0都是偶数对么？
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<thorne> 什么是偶数对？
<thorne> 我断句错了
<MaskRay> thorne: 都是偶数，对么？
<Lavande> 每隔若干天，启动的时候就要fsck检查硬盘，是怎么回事？
<kenifanying> 各位高手帮帮忙呀！！！！！
<thorne> 我的debian也是这样的 fsck检查没错啊
<thorne> fsck提示 某file system has been mounted over xx times without check , check forced d大概这意思 应该可以设置的
<xiaoqisheng> 有人没？
<pocoyo> xiaoqisheng: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<xiaoqisheng> 女的。
<Kandu> cfy: 過幾天去千羊石那兒玩玩，再照幾張 :)  現在的這幾張不好看
<xiaoqisheng> 你们有用自由门的么？
<thorne> 怎么用？
<xiaoqisheng> 我就是想问你们啊/
<xiaoqisheng> 用WINE不行。是怎么回事。
<NoIE> 安装 wine ，
<NoIE> 有什么提示？
<pocoyo> Lavande: 正常啊 挂载 30次 或者 一定的天数 没有检查都会 fsck啊。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 到现在没检查出错误来啊，没这个必要把。。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 有时候一检查就是10分钟。。比win的碎片整理还慢。。
<pocoyo> Lavande: 以防万一。
<pocoyo> Lavande: 呃 我的没这么慢。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 有时候是狂慢的，有时候是一闪就好了
<pocoyo> Lavande: 改 /etc/fstab？
<Lavande> pocoyo: 感觉挂接88次检查一下比较合理，lol
<xiaoqisheng> 用起了。谢了。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 没改过啊。。
<thorne> 这都是开机时候的例行检查 好的硬件不会需要那么长的时间吧
<Lavande> 8.04时候就没有过检查，10.04时候就经常检查了。。
<pocoyo> Lavande: man fstab 里找 fsck?
<Lavande> pocoyo: 我瞧瞧啊。。
<eehightech> 不用wine的怎么翻墙？
<Router2> eehightech: VPN
<eehightech> Router2: 谢了，学习一下
<Lavande> pocoyo: 那个文件改了只能让它不检查。。不知道怎能让他检查频率低一些。。
<cfy> Kandu: 环境真不错XD
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.是不太好
<Lavande> pocoyo: 算了，关了以后想起来自己手动检查。。
<pocoyo> Lavande: 不知道。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 你那儿自动检查的频率高不？
<MaskRay> cfy: 。。。。
<Baili> 果然，我ERC僵死与某个插件有关。。。。。
<Baili> 去看看到底哪个插件得问题。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 咋了?我要重学数学的东西.
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后证明lisp是最nb的 .....
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 証明Lisp最NB？
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 是啊.
<MaskRay> cfy: 我其实想说你刚才那两句话“环境不错”意义又完全不同了
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 話說怎麽方面上的NB。
<cfy> Kandu: 我说照片拍的不大好
<cfy> Kandu: 发错...
<cfy> MaskRay: : 我说照片拍的不大好
<cfy> MaskRay: 环境是不错
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 不知道.学好了.证明一下...
<ken> exit
<hymnusalae_> soiamso, 請問下，在foldl'存在的情況下，foldl有什麽價值嗎？
<soiamso> hymnusalae_: 原语吧，有时候也需要惰性的
<hymnusalae_> soiamso, 原語？
<soiamso> hymnusalae_: 元语
<pityonline> 请问 vsftp 用的是什么编码，从外网打开会乱码。
<hymnusalae_> soiamso, 我能理解 foldr 在處理無限表的情況的優勢。在foldl的情況的，foldl'會更高效。foldl過程中生成的 fold ((...(( fold (f x z) xs )) .. )) [] 中間各 f x z 在 foldr 都有實現，追求惰性（比如call-by-name需求）的話感覺 foldr 可以用途了。
<hymnusalae_> soiamso, 好像沒有什麽作用……
<pityonline> 请问 vsftp 用的是什么编码，从外网打开会乱码？
<wm_> pityonline: 应该是utf-8吧
<pityonline> wm_: 但我在 ubuntu 中用 chromium 浏览时要选择 GB 的编码才能正常显示
<pityonline> http://www.javaeye.com/topic/288141 看来vsftp的乱码问题不是一朝一夕了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu gutsy下vsftp的配置（解决了中文乱码问题） - 入门技术 - New - JavaEye论坛
<myke2> MaskRay: 我发现我差错能力有概率
<myke2> MaskRay: 看了半天觉得没错，之后忽然间发现错了
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次听说一类问题，还没做过
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是线性规划问题，然后说明线性规划的方程就是网络流，用最大流解决的
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<Baili> /囧，行号设置跟ERC有冲突。。。
<Baili> 害我找了半天。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如混合图的Eular回路
<hymnusalae_> soiamso, 不好意思，看了另外一篇論文，Arrow是Applicative Functor，反之不亦然。之前謝謝你了。
<myke2> RavenChan: 像混合图Eular回路这种题，初次见到是否算容易？
<RavenChan> myke2, 不会做。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: ?
<myke2> RavenChan: 明显是装……
<MaskRay> myke2: 顶点数 V+E+2 的还是容易想的（我也能想这个）
<RavenChan> myke2, 真不会呀...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 去看了那个网络流做法，为什么那样建图？
<myke2> MaskRay: ？
<myke2> RavenChan: 我刚才是这样考虑了下
<myke2> RavenChan: 首先 有Eular回路 <==> 每个点的出度 = 入度
<RavenChan> myke2, 嗯？
<RavenChan> myke2, 哦我懂了
<myke2> RavenChan: 懂了没用，我在想一些方法
<RavenChan> myke2, 什么方法？
<myke2> RavenChan: 对我这种IQ比较低的而言，这种方法想不出
<hymnusalae_> RavenChan, http://3-me.net/flashdir/shootqb/shootqb.swf
<myke2> RavenChan: 设f(u, v) = 1 当无向边uv定向为uv, 否则为-1
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我不懂了
<myke2> RavenChan: 于是原问题等价于 对任意一个顶点u, u出发的度 + 所有f(u, x)的和 = 0 是否有解?
<RavenChan> myke2, 列出线性规划式子，然后你会发现和网络流一样
<RavenChan> myke2, 然后就没了..
<myke2> RavenChan: 当然不一样
<myke2> RavenChan: 网络流是不允许能取-1 1这种性质的
<RavenChan> myke2, 化一下，而且谁说不可以...
<myke2> RavenChan: 的确要化，所以我想法现在还不是特别清晰
<myke2> RavenChan: 一开始受了别人解答的影响
<myke2> RavenChan: 给无向边随意标定方向了，其实已经做了第一步
<myke2> RavenChan: 现在应该退到起点做这个问题
<myke2> MaskRay: 我发现我做的来的网络流，因为以前看见过本质上完全相同的东西
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 顶点数 V+E+2 怎么做？
<RavenChan> myke2, 反正把式子列出来，看着像网络流就上= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你在说什么....
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我知道顶点数 V+E+2 的解法了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 什么叫顶点数V+E+2
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 就是比你们讨论的顶点数 V+2 废的方法
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么做...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: orz myke2，两个月网络流有如此进展了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 您教得好
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 他自学的，和我没关系
<kid> 有人在么
<kid> 请问有人在么
<RavenChan> kid, ?
<kid> 你会说中国话是吧？
<kid> 我想问一下怎么在xubuntu上共享文件夹
<hymnusalae_> kid, 共享給誰？
<kid> 局域网
<hymnusalae_> kid, 其它電腦是什麽系統？
<kid> windowsxp
<alvin_rxg> samba or ftp or http
<alvin_rxg> kid: 进入需共享的文件夹 => `python -m SimpleHTTPServer`
<myke2> RavenChan: 你化出来了?
<RavenChan> myke2, = =?
<kid> 能再讲的详细点么？听不太明白
<myke2> RavenChan: 我明天考虑
<kid> 你在说什么？
<myke2> RavenChan: 睡了，88
<myke2> kid: google samba
<kid> 好吧。。
<kid> thank。。。
<alvin_rxg> kid: 假设你要共享 ABC 这个目录。启动 terminal， 进入 该目录，然后输入 python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay 走了嗎……
<kid> SimpleHTTPServer这是什么意思？
<hymnusalae_> cfy 也走了……
<alvin_rxg> kid: `python -m SimpleHTTPServer` 这是在 python 中使用 SimpleHTTPServer module
<kid> 好的。我差不多明白了，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> kid: 对方：在 web 浏览器中输入 http://你的IP:8000
<kid> 我输入了之后，怎么一直没反应啊？
<alvin_rxg> kid: 对，暂时是没输出的。现在你可以让对方操作了
<kid> 哦
<alvin_rxg> kid: 不过 "Serving HTTP on 0.0.0.0 port 8000 ..." 这信息应该有吧？
<kid> 我明白了。我自己也能访问那个目录了
<kid> 嗯，是的。python真好，我现在刚开始学python。嘿嘿
<alvin_rxg> kid: 但这个方法不推荐……只是因为它最方便……
<kid> 哦。samba的方法是不是很麻烦啊？
<alvin_rxg> kid: samba 最开始配置麻烦点，之后也很简单的
<kid> 本来我以为IRC里面没几个人。没想到这么多人。还都这么热心
<alvin_rxg> kid: 是没多少人，看看现在都什么时候了
<kid> 呵呵，比我想想的要多
<alvin_rxg> kid: 虽然说有60多个，但80% 是尸体
<kid> 总频道里有1500多人啊
<alvin_rxg> kid: 自然的，全世界的人都跑过去了呗
<kid> 看得出来，但是这个挂机貌似不给等级吧:-)
<roylez_> 睡了
<vicwjb> 挂机。。等级。。。。
<roylez_> 有事跟我的尸体说去吧
<vicwjb> qq万岁。。。。一统江湖，千秋万代
<kid> 汗！
<redmorning> kid: 第二天起床可以花十分钟看看晚上都聊了些什么
<kid> 这个我平生第一次用IRC，可要好好研究一下怎么用
<vicwjb> 就是群聊。。。
<kid> 额。感觉跟Q群差不多
<vicwjb> 差多了 唯一的相同点就是群聊
<kid> 额？
<kid> 看上去功能好多，都不清楚是干什么的
<sikao_lfs> 跟qq比人数上限多了很多。因为人多，所以一般不闲聊，有问题就问，能回答的就回答，不能刷屏，图片和程序段必须贴外面给链接给大家看。
<kid> 嗯，Q群里没事总是瞎扯
<sikao_lfs> 我也是这这2月才开始 IRC聊，我感觉这个东西就是分布在某些IRC服务器共同组成的频道。大家都登录上来。有些频道过千人，一般不能闲聊。否则就乱了。谁都看不清东西，刷的快。
<kid> 这里面可以私聊是吧
<sikao_lfs> 可以。
<gebjgd> kid, 这里也能瞎扯
<sikao_lfs> 这种频道聊天最适合程序员，非常适合提供思路和解决问题的途径。
<kid> 我们是不是就算在瞎扯？汗～
<sikao_lfs> 算。，反正这个频道人少。现在也没人问东西。
<Colin-shzsc> 别给我提 QQ……
<Colin-shzsc> sikao_lfs: 不算太少
<kid> 我感觉真正有实力的那些，都不怎么用QQ之类的东西。。
<sikao_lfs> 恩。比一个QQ群在线的人数多多了。一般一个QQ群也就20多人在线。
<gebjgd> kid, 照样用
 * Colin-shzsc 淡定的飘过，反正他早就扔掉了 QQ 号
<kid> 我也不怎么用QQ，就加了几个现实的亲朋好友
<hymnusalae_> Colin-shzsc, 同扔QQ的表示比你淡定多了。
<hymnusalae_> Colin-shzsc, “別給我提 QQ”都出來了還淡定……
<kid> 呵呵，嗯，不提了
<kid> 根本不是一个档次的东西
<gebjgd> XD
<Colin-shzsc> hymnusalae_: -_-|||
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 你真的很蛋腚
<kid> 请问是lxde需要的配置低还是xfce需要的配置低啊？
<void1> lxde
<kid> 哦？
<hymnusalae_> kid, XFCE這裏有人稱之為 old Gnome……
<kid> old？
<gebjgd> kid, lxde需要配置低
<kid> 额。我用了几天，发现他们很多地方很像，有几个软件很像
<kid> 嘿嘿，那我明天就再装个lubuntu试试
<kid> 啊，这么晚了。
<alvin_rxg> kid: 直接装 lxde 吧，没必要装 lubuntu
<kid> 把xfce换成lxde？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<kid> 前天我把E17换成了xfce。
<kid> 今天装了xubuntu
<alvin_rxg> 这不是一样的么……
<kid> lubuntu跟lxde不太一样吧
<alvin_rxg> 同一个东西
<kid> 默认的外观不一样。:-)
<alvin_rxg> 要说不一样的话，那就是他们帮你预先配置好了部分配置而已
<kid> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 你也可以单纯使用 compiz
<kid> 就用个窗口管理器？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<kid> 不太明白
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> kid: 等你以后要整 openbox, fluxbox, blackbox 之类的时候，你就明白了
<kid> 这些我都知道，但是何为单纯的使用啊？
<alvin_rxg> 只有一个 wm，没有 session manager
<kid> 额。就是不安装什么什么dm之类的东西是吧
<alvin_rxg> 是的
<kid> 哦，明白
<may> O:-)
<vicwjb> 我貌似得了某种强迫症了
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, 怎麽了？
<vicwjb> 同种类型的软件我要装个几个才舒服，其实可能一个都不用
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, ……這強迫症好像和一般人的反著來呵……
<vicwjb> 所以。。
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, 一般潔癖的是絕對不裝兩個同樣功能的東西。
<vicwjb> 我不洁癖啊。。。。
<vicwjb> 我都是混着用
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 很正常
<vicwjb> 正常？
<vicwjb> 我很苦恼啊
<vicwjb> 要是我用这个软件也好说 大不了今天用这个 明天用那个
<vicwjb> 开始我不用啊 也想装
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 我向来装一堆软件
<gebjgd> vicwjb, gtk qt都上
<vicwjb> 跟我差不多啊
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 想用哪个用哪个
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 这是很正常的阿
<gebjgd> 用户，用么
<vicwjb> 关键是用不到啊
<vicwjb> 装了一堆用不到的东西
<vicwjb> 反正arch装东西方便。。。
<redmorning> cpan装了N久就是装不上PERL Tk，于是在新立得里面搜含perltk字眼的软件，搜到个PERL GUI DEBUG的软件，一装，需求PERL Tk——终于装上了。
<kid> lxde的汉化不完整？
<Colin-shzsc> kid: 今天去 launchpad 随便搞了点翻译，上面没几个项目的翻译是很完整的……
<kid> ！！！
<hymnusalae_> kid, 你用正體中文版呢？
<hymnusalae_> kid, 那個是台灣那做的。
<kid> 我用的是简体中文版
<hymnusalae_> kid, 我就是說那試試正體中文版呢？
<kid> 刚让我卸载了
<hymnusalae_> kid, ……你手真快……
<kid> 貌似其中有几个软件没有翻译
<RavenChan> 睡觉了...
<kid> 我说我刚把正体中文卸载了
 * xiamx -_-
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 入我门吧。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 你是哪個門？
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 翻译
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, ……
<Free__> hi
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 還以為是艷照呢。
<^k^> Free__, 好  ㍙ 
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 你也入我门吧。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 不如。你搞簡的，不幹。
<hymnusalae_> s/如/入
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 我介绍你搞翻的。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 沒有時間。我在 Gentoo 那邊翻譯……
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 那你已经入了。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, ……
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 話說我最近很有病。
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 嗯？
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 我想去 Gentoo 那翻，結果翻的是簡中，到 LibreOffice 翻譯那是正中……
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 學 Haskell 學的大半夜花了1個鐘頭證明出了網上 Google 一下就可以得到的証明……
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: :)
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 還不如問一下 reiv 他們呢……
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 不過本來就喜歡做証明，我真有病了我……
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: libreoffice你要翻简中可以找我，繁体的我可以介绍你认识负责人。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 正體的我記得姓曾吧？
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: :)
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 搞翻译的就那么几个人，不管繁简。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 好像叫曾政佳，我記不清了。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 我有他 Facebook 好友。其它的都是在那都有。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 嗯，人太少了。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 我在那翻譯 Wiki 的，把所有我翻譯的都加上監視，從來沒有人改我的……
<happyaron> 呵呵
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, LibreOffice 感覺翻譯還好，沒有看到什麽問題。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 幫助文件翻譯如何了？
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 没正式开始吧
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 现在还是wiki
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, ……暈……
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 我本來還想說先把幫助文件給翻譯翻譯，感覺那個用的比 Wiki 多。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 不過 Wiki 上 zh-hans 的進度確實快。
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 有一个活跃人员，我是去凑数的。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, ……湊數的？還帶這樣……
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 感覺你應該是身兼要職之類的，居然去湊數
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 我就是协调一下工作，现在没啥时间
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 自己没有翻译很多，所以只能自称为凑数了。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 嗯，等你高考完了算是有事了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 我原来负责的东西都已经缩减到最少了
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 其他的都尽量给别人帮忙做，别让界面一大片一大片地有英文或者垃圾翻译就行。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 嗯。本來就是盡力。
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 呃，倒数第二个字是啥。。。不知道对应哪个简体字了。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 竭盡全力，這下知道了吧。
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> see
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 話說裝 FreeBSD 之前我都是五筆直接打正的，不用簡繁轉。現在用 fcitx 還是要轉……
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 經過數據分析，五筆還是要比快倉快，可是我用正體，這真糾結……
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 等fcitx加opencc支持，转换结果会更理想。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, OpenCC 是 Wikipedia 那個簡繁支持模塊嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 比那个更好一点。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 哦。我看看。我印象中只有 Wikipedia 那個模塊。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 我看使用 OpenCC 的項目有 fcitx 呀？
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 还没开工，但是打算用，ibus在用opencc了
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, ibus 那個我看到了。
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 不行，餓死我了。
<hymnusalae_> 想睡了。
<happyaron> :)
<Evanescence> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=319460
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - mutt 的一些问题
<kewell> \away
<^k^>  06:23
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-20
<zhanshime> lol:不是,我是路人
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<sevk> LOL_, 2012-02-20 08:07:55 +0800
<jiero> zhanshime: zhan 的兄弟？
<jiero> LOL_ 路人你好
<LOL_> jiero: 裸姐好
<LOL_> jiero: 午餐吃啥
<ofan> php.net 上不了了？？
<alpha080> www.ikde.org
<alpha080> kk?
<kingbo> 早
<Zertad> 早上好！各位
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天洋快餐
<akisa332> 早上好...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 牛顿路停车收费了...街道想钱了
<roylez> 养肥了再杀
<roylez> 他们应该是这个思路
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/a/FW8Gj
<MeaCulpa> en
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Photo Album - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> 一小时8块钱，当新天地啊 ...
<roylez> 一小时8块？还不如停网吧门口呢...
<MeaCulpa> 据说可以谈到一天10块
<MeaCulpa> 以后soho又多一个理由
<MeaCulpa> 没钱上班
<roylez> .....说明白了就是要钱
<roylez> “多少给点吧”，就这个意思
<roylez> 谁叫你是车奴
<MeaCulpa> 我是儿奴
<sevk> 
<MeaCulpa> 这副驾驶被impale了...
<Zertad> 踩单车吧各位！
<Zertad> 单车不用养路费，油费，不用年检，不用停车费。
<Zertad> 还能锻炼身体。
<MeaCulpa> Zertad: 腹股沟压迫，阴茎供血不足
<tenzu> 以后走路上班的挊过
<MeaCulpa> Zertad: 踩单车对男人比自杀还猛
<MeaCulpa> Zertad: 国内那种单车坐垫还是算了，物理阉割
<Zertad> 我还好。如果坐垫太硬。可以加个硅胶垫。
<Zertad> 我踩单车上班可以最大限度节约时间。
<MeaCulpa> 你下单车能在30s内充血么
<MeaCulpa> 要做到这点，坐垫就要几千块
<MeaCulpa> 单车绝对是奢侈品
<Zertad> 我骑单车久了，不是蛋疼。而是屁股疼。
<MeaCulpa> 牛人阿姆斯特朗，7次环法冠军，只有一个睾丸
<MeaCulpa> 屁股那里血管供血的啊笨笨
<MeaCulpa> 要是还没有子嗣，单车还是少骑，除非上万组装个好的
<ibodi> Zertad: 坐垫有问题吧。真羡慕你们有单车道。我们都是跟汽车一起开，比较危险。
<Zertad> 单车贵的上万的都有。
<MeaCulpa> 总之是个奢侈品
<MeaCulpa> 还有我国的空气质量，单车上班就是一边物理去势一边吸毒
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: 就冲这点，早点移民月亮去吧
<Zertad> 确实。广州市空气质量好的单车道都是在郊区。唉！
<Zertad> 珠海不错的说。空气质量要比广州好。
<Zertad> 我现在踩一千块钱的折叠车。便宜货来的。
<Zertad> 打算五一买辆山地车。
<ibodi> Zertad: 尿壶里面找矿泉水，只是理论上有的。
<ibodi> 住在东南沿海，夏天刮东南风，空气还是可以的。
<Zertad> 其实，我上班的路上，也没所谓正规单车道。也是走机动车道。
<Zertad> 速度不要太快，就比较安全。
<MeaCulpa> 土方车右转，死吧
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在惠普康柏台式机上安装Ubuntu11.10失败，无法找到硬盘设备 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364357 各位大虾帮个忙，我在惠普康柏8200E态势机上安装64为ubuntu11.10后，重启系统停在grub提示符，无法启动。安装方式采用的usb安装，使用usb启动挂载文件系统后发现/dev下无硬盘设备文件。该机器安装fadora15 …
<XwinX> iGnome: 
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • LinuxMint 12 中自带VLC升级到2.0后播放视频文件没有声音的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364358 LinuxMint 12中已经预装了VLC 1.1.2，最近通过PPA升级到2.0后，发现播放视频文件无声音，今天在LinuxMint的软件管理器中浏览VLC关键词的时候，发现有关audio的插件没有安装，试着安装了的“vlc-plugin-pulse …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: zsh的autoload还是fail了我
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不能狂load一个写满函数的大文件
<wzlxx> 我换DEBIAN果然悲剧的识别不了网卡
<wzlxx> 估计显卡也是问题
<MeaCulpa> 啥显卡
<wzlxx> NV的，应该问题不是太大，不过网卡太新了，识别不了
 * LOL_ ，
<LOL_> 感觉不爽
<wzlxx> stable
<imtxc> wzlxx: 无线网卡？
<wzlxx> 有线
<shuaiming> 兄弟们
<shuaiming> 正则表达式的   /   是什么意思
<LOL_> 好不爽呀
<LOL_> 感觉好不爽呀
<wzlxx> ##slackware 里居然有200+个人
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 人多可能是用户多，也可能是遇到问题的多...
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 有个好消息。换医生，第一把就是40:8。
<MeaCulpa> shuaiming: /貌似不是什么关键字，否则sed也没那么大摇大摆那么多人用来做分割
<iGnome> 500ping都可以变杀手了
<roylez> wzlxx: slackware全球用户都在那聊天室里了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 医生猛，你找到好地方了
<iGnome> 尸体可以踩死别人。你知道不。奇迹。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 有些地图不用医生很不爽，没有特别的战术点的，就是一帮医生乱窜
<iGnome> 被炸死的尸体，砸死了别人。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 谁那么倒霉...
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubutu下怎么玩魔兽 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364365 各哥大牛，俺请教下ubutu下怎么玩魔兽,安装了wine怎么用啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 BaoYu — 2012-02-20 10:38 
<iGnome> 不知道。反正尸体是我。
<iGnome> lol
<wzlxx> slack不知道用着怎样
<tenzu> roylez: http://img.ly/eanh
<jiero> iGnome: 尸体能砸死人？
<jiero> lol
<sevk> tenzu,啥网址y img.ly photo sharing service for twitter
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 医生？nethack的 nurse-dancing ？
<jiero> 人哦有、
<iGnome> jiero: 遵循物理规则。不对吗？ lol
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 对你无语了
<tenzu> 神也会死?
<jiero> iGnome: 恩。尸体。。。
<iGnome> 会无限重生的。
<roylez> tenzu: 全能王
<jiero> iGnome: 无限轮回
<iGnome> 乖疼
<jiero> tenzu: 神就是忍受痛苦喜悦无限轮回的存在
<iGnome> 嗯。bs 疼疼。不能重生。
<roylez> .....
<roylez> jiero:     if not fndir.endswith('/'):
<roylez>        fndir = fndir + '/'
<iGnome> roylez: 打仗不。
<roylez> jiero: http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/2562544/medium/2562544.jpg
<tenzu> 神以后跟人打仗, 次次被爆头
<iGnome> 正式rubbish了？
<roylez> iGnome: 那是python的
<iGnome> 几乎每次都是most headshots奖章。
<roylez> iGnome: python加冒号
<iGnome> ç ´:
<jiero> tenzu: et里爆头好像只是双倍伤害，狙击才2枪爆头死掉
<iGnome> 不是说转rubbish?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是双倍，没双倍的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 多少呢？1.5么。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 没怎么玩过ET, 我菜
<MeaCulpa> et里面打头大概只多1/3
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 反正这个公司就是这样。。。
<MeaCulpa> et里面打头大概只多1/3 但是每个人的hp就那点
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 出的最新作也是，
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这1/3就是三枪和两枪的区别
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 让其他所有 FPS 玩家不适应。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 爆头先打掉偷窥
<MeaCulpa> 头盔
<MeaCulpa> 打掉偷窥以后，爆头伤血更多
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你用"那个公司"来描述id software...
<wzlxx> 咱这里有用slack的没？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 应该直接发射纠缠炸弹。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是 splash damage
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Quake，Doom都是根本没有头的概念的
<iGnome> .
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 说的是新玩家
<MeaCulpa> ET已经算是有【头】了
<iGnome> q3可以把头改成没有。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 玩ET还是追求那节奏，其他写实FPS节奏太慢，ET半写实，节奏快一点
<jiero> iGnome: 恩。看这个游戏。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  iGnome www.moddb.com/games/the-ball
<iGnome> 快点？一调参数，打激素。就像飞一样呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 玩那种人类对异形的。
<jiero> 玩绝地武士。。
<jiero> 星球大战
<iGnome> 斜坡，向量叠加，斜飞最快。
<jiero> iGnome: 加装风火轮。。。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: quake引擎的bug成了feature
<iGnome> 乐趣
<jiero> 可以上天入地的。。。
<iGnome> etqw有地图bug。某一个点，可以入地。
<iGnome> 被坦克压到地下的。
<jiero> iGnome: 。
<jiero> iGnome:  有龙珠，你知道不？
<iGnome> 你继续yy
<jiero> iGnome: 你知道七龙珠不。？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: iGnome:  http://i.imgur.com/6lB1P.jpg
<iGnome> 老动画。
<MeaCulpa> guake dragon ball mod
<MeaCulpa> 知道
<MeaCulpa> yy
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我shotgun经常能accuracy 第一...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: shotgun怎么打都能打到人...
<iGnome> 你啥ping哦。这也能第一。估计没人用shotgun吧。 lol
<MeaCulpa> 但ping太操蛋了，Shotgun追求的就是擦肩而过的时候一击败敌
<MeaCulpa> 经常，倒下的是我
<iGnome> shotgun 纯粹靠ping低的
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  http://www.moddb.com/games/zeq2lite 
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: ZEQ2 Lite Windows, Mac, Linux game - Mod DB
<MeaCulpa> 还是MG-42和狙击对瞄有意思，打得他们不敢抬头
<iGnome> 昨天，一次性深入敌后，杀6个spy。
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 用虚拟机拨号上网。！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364368 因为在学校 用的是天翼宽带 必须得用 E信客户端连网。 但是恶心的电信，限制路由器，又没有linux版本。 实在不想用windows， 我想虚拟机里安装一个XP，用XP联网，，这样物理机linux能跟着上网吗？ 各位大仙给点意见。 统计信息: …
<iGnome> 当了医生，也敢飞过去了。不怕了。
<imtxc> 大家说的啥
<phoenixlzx> hi
<sevk> phoenixlzx, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你会装死不。
<ibodi> jiero: hi~
<ibodi> jiero: 你那个 kindle 汉化了没有？
<huntxu> adam8157: 翻紅一個！
<huntxu> adam8157: 半年了哇
<jiero> ibodi: 没
<jiero> huntxu: 什么半年？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 从来不用
<ibodi> jiero: 有没看中文书？感觉翻页有BUG，
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 偶尔有用吧估计
<adam8157> huntxu: 厉害
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 11:15
<huntxu> <iGnome> 昨天，一次性深入敌后，杀6个spy。 <-- 無間道的
<jiero> ibodi: 没看到中文书
<ibodi> jiero: 部分内容缺了，reset 又有时有。看来 kindle 不合适看中文。
<ibodi> jiero: 你有没有16岁了？
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 不知道如何搞的。这伎俩其实没血的时候，很有用。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你不知道？
<iGnome> 你知道告诉我
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 按esc, 出菜单，点etpub
<MeaCulpa> 里面一个settings,还是extra，我忘了
<MeaCulpa> 有三个键可以rebind
<iGnome> 。不会这样吧。啥热键？
<MeaCulpa> 飞刀，撞死，pm
<MeaCulpa> 飞刀就是alt-weapon
<MeaCulpa> 比如开镜，上榴弹
<MeaCulpa> 你那个键是什么，飞刀就再点一遍什么
<iGnome> 。你给一个说明。
<MeaCulpa> 撞死和pm绑定到没用的键盘
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iGnome> 没bind过
<MeaCulpa> 您难道没被人飞刀毒死过？
<MeaCulpa> 飞刀很猛的...
<MeaCulpa> 尤其狭窄通道
<iGnome> 经常啊。自己不会用
<MeaCulpa> ...经常你也不反思。。。
<iGnome> 没见过说明
<iGnome> 赶紧给文章
<MeaCulpa> 自己google jaymod
<iGnome> 以前，都是到一定级别，才自动开启啥功能的。正规的。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你家的系統，怎麽安裝後硬盤都變成/dev/mapper/*了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 這種是啥意思
<adam8157> huntxu: device mapper, multi path  存储的概念
<jiero> ibodi: 你说呢。
<jiero> ibodi:  25了。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: :P 
<huntxu> adam8157: 和原來的有啥區別？
<jiero> ibodi: 我先溜了。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 这不好么？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 是不明白，不是不好
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是很懂 动态调整, 热插拔, 统一命名接口?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 给解释下
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没空，吃饭了，你解释吧
<ibodi> jiero: 这么大了。周末要个小孩一起去蓝山。
<hamo> huntxu: RH的系统现在默认都是装在LVM下的了..你肯定是安装的时候选择了自动分区...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我只是知道 不很懂
 * hamo 哥来啦..,
<huntxu> hamo: 嗯吶，公司的機器，懶得調整...
<adam8157> hamo: yooo
<huntxu> hamo: 就是全lvm了哈
<gfrog> hamo: 放狗~
<huntxu> hamo 和 gfrog ，是表親？
 * hamo -____-
<huntxu> roylez: 你上班沒
 * adam8157 昨天忽悠一个搞php的朋友转了ruby  cc roylez 
<hamo> adam8157: 我现在在搞php...
<huntxu> roylez: 好心你挂著帽子吧，不然找你不方便
<adam8157> hamo: php... 我的印象就是功能弱, 写起来还不爽
<hamo> adam8157: 写网站方便有木有...
<wzlxx> adam8157: debian stable驱动不了我的网卡，咋办？不会整了啊
<hamo> wzlxx: debian可是3.2的内核了...你什么网卡？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 啥网卡
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，竟然成ruby党了，awesome党不玩lua的嘛？
<hamo> wzlxx: broadcom?
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不玩儿 忽悠别人而已
<wzlxx> hamo: stable
<adam8157> wzlxx: 加backports源 升内核
<gfrog> adam8157: 学名大忽悠 lol
<wzlxx> hamo: 2.6.32内核
<hamo> wzlxx: 什么网卡？
<wzlxx> adam8157: 大哥，网卡不驱动你咋升级啊
<wzlxx> hamo: 具体忘记了，不在这
<wzlxx> hamo: acer 3750g
<gfrog> wzlxx: 本子啊，那估计是broadcom的卡了
<wzlxx> gfrog: 有点新
<gfrog> wzlxx: broadcom的一坨驱动在2.6.35之后才进内核，当年我的eeepc也抓狂的要死
<gfrog> wzlxx: 还要自己编驱动模块
<alpha080> 嗯，一直很有名气的
<wzlxx> gfrog: 我昨天就一下午时间有网，后来悲剧了弄上了一个UB正用着，然后再换
<alpha080> 自己下载驱动编译吧。
<wzlxx> UB11。04都可以
<wzlxx> 忘记看它的内核版本了
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: alt weapon不就是右键嘛
<iGnome> Live Uniform Stealing
<iGnome> If it is enabled on the server, covert ops players can sneak behind someone and steal
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 更新12.04之后不能联网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364376 刚更新到12.04,发现有线网不能联，悲剧，有没有相同情况的啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rockleeljm — 2012-02-20 11:15 
<iGnome> their pants right off of them! You must stay behind the player though.
<gfrog> sevk: bot小盆友怎么总换名字。。
<wzlxx> 我以后不说自己会用linux了，我要弄个稳定的系统，一直用，1年更新一次就行
<tenzu> roylez: http://www.wuliaoo.com/xiao-hai-fang-pi.html
<sevk> tenzu,啥网址y 这个屁放的太可爱了 — 无聊哦
<XwinX> dd
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你是右键，我不是
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 吃好了... RHEL的multipath机制，dev/mapper下面的所谓"盘"的IO会被按某种规则分部到真正的IO通路，当然，这通路指向的一般是同一个存储单元
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: multipath -ll 告诉你一切
<gfrog> adam8157: 神马时候lunch啊。。。 饿了都。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 12
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: adam8157 你们那么辛苦啊
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 按过的。没长按过。一直没试出来飞刀。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 今天免费午餐
<MeaCulpa> 12吃饭的都是爷，老外
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你要re-bind,就是在jaymod菜单里再bind一遍
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 按住蓄力，松手出手
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦，有局，苏浙汇
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没局，吃完听讲座
<hamo> adam8157: 又有饭吃？
<sevk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • WUBI安装无法进入系统只能看到GRUB2的命令行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364379 进入界面出现 Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. Fot the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename. 用下面的办法无效 http://redich.com/07/293 LS显示盘符为 (HD0)(HD0,GPT3)(HD0,GPT2)(HD0, …
<adam8157> hamo: 
<iGnome> mouse2 will work with the following bind:
<iGnome> QUOTE
<iGnome> bind MOUSE2 "weapalt;+attack2;wait2;-attack2"
<iGnome> 咋不自动蓄力
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我不知道
<MeaCulpa> 你alt weapon还带fire...
<MeaCulpa> 蓄力你又察觉不到的，只有扔出去看距离才知道
<MeaCulpa> 这binding好怪，换枪，altfire
<iGnome> 你咋bind的
<iGnome> 啥键
<MeaCulpa> shift
<iGnome> 不好按吧。
<iGnome> 右键不好？
<MeaCulpa> bind SHIFT "weapalt"
<iGnome> 不影响移动
<MeaCulpa> 没你那么多怪需求
<MeaCulpa> 我右键是sprint
<iGnome> 这啥
<MeaCulpa> 冲刺啊
<MeaCulpa> 加速跑
<iGnome> 。。
<MeaCulpa> 很多人开枪都bind了冲刺
<iGnome> 这是交换shift了嘛
<MeaCulpa> 差不多
<MeaCulpa> 我右手操作键盘的
<MeaCulpa> enter是主wep, 挺舒服
<iGnome> 这我可一直没交换。标准按键
<MeaCulpa> 我不行，我左手鼠标
<MeaCulpa> 默认的是给右手用的
<MeaCulpa> 默认的换枪也太远
<iGnome> 那不习惯
<MeaCulpa> 没办法我右手不会用
<MeaCulpa> 我quake 鼠标左键好象是闪电枪...小时候是jump
<iGnome> 改太多了吧
<MeaCulpa> UT里是minigun, 总之是需要快速换出来的武器
<MeaCulpa> 默认的都是右手配置，没办法
<MeaCulpa> 我左手不怎么会用键盘
<iGnome> 怀疑，切换后，都不知道怎么跑了。
<iGnome> 太多fps。都切换，不方便啊。
<MeaCulpa> 怎么不方便了，不让你配置的fps我不玩
<iGnome> @@@这。。
<MeaCulpa> 反正ID的游戏有充分的可配置性
<iGnome> id说不定那天，，完蛋
<MeaCulpa> 无所谓了，一般游戏都让你配置
<MeaCulpa> 有些SB游戏喜欢锁FOV, 还不给明确的鼠标sensitivity 数值，其他没啥
<MeaCulpa> EA的BF系列就锁FOV
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我基本不玩那些照顾游戏机配置的FPS
<MeaCulpa> PC Game 玩起来才舒服
<iGnome> opengl后继乏力啊。没啥新东西出来。这点麻烦
<iGnome> 光影渲染方面，现在落后了。
<sevk> 
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 做起来太麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 渲染...那用啥呢...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 帮个忙行么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 订50张电影票
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我没上格瓦拉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 帮我订，我给钱你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 怎么操作...
<woju> 50张电影票可是巨款
<CyrusYzGTt> 壕
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 他替我订50张，我再订50张
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/   Murray中枪了
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 煎蛋：地球上没有新鲜事
<MeaCulpa> 英国佬叫这个的太多...
<woju> chromium把其中的一个tab用鼠标点出来成为另外一个chromium程序，而不是一个tab，耗资源会变多吗？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 你说呢... 那是活脱脱一个process...
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助：ubuntu one 文件同步出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364384 12.04 (precise) Alpha 2 ： 内核 Linux 3.2.0-17-generic ubuntu one 文件同步出错， (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: ) 无法获取值。 (IPCError: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: ) 以上错误有没有人遇到，如何解决？我重装了ubuntuone也还是这个错误。 …
<phi__> 、topic
<iGlofe> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-30113  無聊，，發些舊聞
<sevk> iGlofe ⇪ t: 30113:Linux kernel 2.6.x KVM create_pit_timer()函数本地拒绝服务漏洞 - Sebug
<Kandu> woju: 問開發者才知道
<CyrusYzGTt> http://finance.ynet.com/3.1/1202/19/6803652.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google和Mozilla浏览器修复严重图形库缺陷_YNET.com北青网
<woju> google +看不了图了，刚才还可以了，不知道是不是又要改host文件
<woju> 有的可以看
<woju> Kandu: 哦
<alpha080> 手机上没问题吧？
<woju> alpha080: 你用手机上google +?
<alpha080> yeah
<alpha080> 很爽的，包你满意，可以当dropbox用了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，早啊
<sevk> 
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，早啊
<adam8157> roylez: 刚开会去了
<woju> firefox也要出操作系统了，和chrome类似，我现在在ubuntu基本上就用chromim一个软件
<roylez> adam8157: 11点起的？
<adam8157> roylez: 9点...
<woju> 开会不如上bbs发贴讨论
<roylez> adam8157: 渣，我8点45就起了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/173416.htm
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 延迟和错误率令SSD前景蒙上阴影_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> roylez: 我对技术突破向来有信心
<adam8157> roylez: 人类这种科技才发展几十年的生物 啥"到头"啊
<roylez> adam8157: 今年不就2012了吗？
<roylez> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.icaitu.com/post/198647
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y hecaitou的采集_网图精选_爱采图
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 警察系统要真那么二货...
<sevk> 新 数据库管理 • phpinfo不显示mysql http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364389 基本同 viewtopic.php?f=44&t=289522 php apache都装好了，php也可用，就是不显示mysql 统计信息: 发表于 由 stanmq — 2012-02-20 13:09 
<woju> http://www.icaitu.com/board/id/9408
<sevk> woju,啥网址y frinum的Funny_爱采图
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<huntxu> adam8157: 一個星期飯錢了
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/IZCVq.jpg
<roylez> huntxu: 你干啥了，胡子
<huntxu> roylez: 我沒幹啥啊
<roylez> huntxu: 看图啊
<huntxu> roylez: 你太重口味了
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子这是你啊
<huntxu> roylez: .
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzUzMDE1NDky.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 一小飞机公司推机震旅游 包机高空嘿咻 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> iGnome: 发图啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出栏了
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<roylez> tenzu: 有好事没？
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 哪位大白谈下firefox , Iceweasel, SwiftFox ，chrome 的感受，和优缺点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364392 各位大白谈下firefox , Iceweasel, SwiftFox ，chrome 的使用感受，和优缺点 一要安firefox ， 发现了群，已晕…… （话说opera的字体啊，有点愁，其它的很合手，特別是C_z，克隆标签） 统计信息: 发表于 由 lwat …
<tenzu> 主席的反击是香裆迅速而有力的
<roylez> tenzu: 必须的
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<tenzu> roylez: 还剩三天吃饱就睡的好日子
<roylez> tenzu: 原来你还没开学呢
<huntxu> tenzu: 你打算去挖煤？
<tenzu> roylez: 23号
<tenzu> huntxu: 我去开矿
<roylez> tenzu: 马上你就又要开始愁paper了吧
<tenzu> roylez: 咱别说这蛋疼的话题了...
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<roylez> tenzu: 好彩我是挨踢男了
<tenzu> roylez: 以后光research topic就让我头大的不行
<huntxu> tenzu: 得先帶農民mf
<huntxu> tenzu: 起塔了嗎？
<tenzu> huntxu: 这...还没造农民
<tenzu> 好想去一下陈罐西式茶货铺
<huntxu> tenzu: 對方來騷擾你就完了啊
<tenzu> huntxu: 我只有一个大本, 没了
<windwiny> back
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 想用Emacs开发C http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364394 刚开始学Emacs，想用来开发C和C++,说要安装一个cc-mode的插件，找个人把具体的过程解释下，怎么弄 笨鸟，还不知到怎么飞，希望各位给点支持，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 bloodfighter — 2012-02-20 13:53 
<if_else> 各位兄台，系统里面后好多 TIME_WAIT 的请求，netstat -anp 里面找不对应的进程
<if_else> lsof -i :端口，也找不来？
<windwiny> 进程已经结束了
<if_else> windwiny: 兄，但是那些请求连接，还在 netstat 里面，不影响吗？占着那么多端口？！
<windwiny> 过几分钟就会没掉吧
<windwiny> 你看下对外端口，是不是浏览器产生的
<if_else> windwiny: 兄，是本地开得端口，去连远程的 80 端口
<windwiny> 那就正常吧
<windwiny> 查IP就知道是哪里的服务器
<windwiny> 几年没登陆irc了， 
<windwiny> 熟悉的ID还有几个
<user8888> hi
<sevk> user8888, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<user8888> 发现用vpn爬墙有点不方便的有没？
<windwiny> ส้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
<user8888> 感觉没有ssh用起来灵活
 * MeaCulpa 忘了剪手指甲...难受
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用牙啃
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 年后我没怎么干活，指甲...
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 10.04网络连接消失的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364397 因为12.04在老机器上跑速度太慢，昨天又把它装回了10.04，做了一些常用的设置等等，今早开机发现网络显示没有了，networkmanager无法设置，我的网络不是DHCP,是自己分配的IP地址，网卡完全没有反应，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 xsaturn  …
<user8888> hi
<sevk> user8888, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<user8888> 请教一下这虚拟机的linux中建立ssh服务器的问题
<user8888> host机器，通过ssh连接到linux下面，然后再虚拟机中有vpn
<pityonline> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<pityonline> 我的 vps 上用 ssh 连接时总是被关闭连接了
<user8888> 达到在host机器通过ssh访问网络比较方便的方式
<user8888> pityonline: 最近gfw对ssh干扰很厉害
<user8888> pityonline: 我已经问了许多用ssh爬墙的人了
<happyaron> pityonline: 我遇到这个问题一般是vps上无法fork()
<pityonline> user8888: 我用 vps 上的 ip 都不能 ssh 到那台 vps 了，但新的 vps 却可以用 ssh 登录
<happyaron> pityonline: 内存爆了之类的问题可能性比较大
<happyaron> burstnet偶尔出这个问题
<user8888> pityonline: 这类问题倒是不知道，反正ssh最近经常被gfw干扰，返回close
<pityonline> happyaron: 我是用密码登录的，ssh -v 显示它尝试密钥验证失败后就直接关闭了，而不是再尝试密码登录
<pityonline> happyaron: 我靠，这个我倒没有考虑
<pityonline> user8888: 听说是
<user8888> pityonline: 所以买了vpn了，但是vpn方式有些许不方便
<happyaron> pityonline: 曾经在某人的vps上只有一个root bash，然后执行啥都无法fork。。。
<happyaron> 还好是root bash...
<user8888> pityonline: 所以想到的方式是：在虚拟机中用vpn连接外网，然后，host机器ssh到虚拟机中。这样就比较方便了
<user8888> pityonline: 不过，我对linux下面的ssh相关的服务之类的，不熟悉，想请人帮忙
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 请我喝可乐
<pityonline> 我的情总是这样的，ssh 连接不上，不是密码不对，是根本没到输入密码的时候就被关闭连接了。但我在这台 vps 上搭建过 vpn，这个 vpn 倒是可以连接上，而且 vps 上的网站也都可以访问
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走，下楼
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<pityonline> 更悲剧的是，vps 的管理面板也登录不上，如果能登录到母机的管理面板上，起码可以重启一下 vps 嘛
<sevk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 用串口线控制linux主机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364401 今天小白（我）看了一篇关于 用串口线控制linux主机 的文章 大致内容说的是： 在/etc/inittab中能看到 # Run gettys in standard runlevels 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty1 2:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty2 3:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty3 4:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty4 5:2345 …
<pityonline> 更悲剧的是，vps 的管理面板也登录不上，如果能登录到母机的管理面板上，起码可以重启一下 vps 嘛
<pityonline> sorry，重发了一次
<CyrusYzGTt> ^_^ 
<happyaron> pityonline: 真悲剧。
<pityonline> happyaron: 嗯，关键是母机登录不上
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是 key 的問題，， 
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 没有用过 key，一直是密码登录的
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..好吧，，  難道是現在 的 xss問題？？
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 啥是 xss？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ google之 。。 或者你被 ddos了，，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: xss 的可能性不大
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 好吧，， 今天，，我的網絡環境很糟糕，。，
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 现在fcitx输入法弹出的框是不是显示有问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364406 只显示一个企鹅和一个“拼”字？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nginx — 2012-02-20 15:08 
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 好吧，， 今天，，我的網絡環境很糟糕，。，
<pityonline> 我的 vps 还有四天到期，我还没来得及备份数据。还好网站目录在 Dropbox 目录中，但有些子目录权限有问题，不一定能全部备份
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .額，，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我的也是
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 額，，最近好多漏洞，， ff10 tb10都有，，還好 10.0.1出來了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ png也有個漏洞，，， 
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: png 都能有漏洞？这个 png 是图片的一种格式吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 嗯，，幸好 昨天升級了 libpng..
<adam8157> pityonline: 惊现P姐. 发ticket吧
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 只要联网，我的系统一直都更新过的
<pityonline> adam8157: 靠！你不说我还给忘了，还能发 ticket 呢
<adam8157> pityonline: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 好吧，， 最近更新 google的很難，， google的需要代理
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我的 vpn 还没挂
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我想問問 pkcon 怎麼用代理升級
<pityonline> adam8157: 总以为自己尽力可以解决，但骚扰客服还是最快的
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ,..我的全軍覆沒。。  tor現在都不能用了。。
<adam8157> pityonline: 就是嘛
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: tor 很早就有问题了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我对RH系的系统不熟悉....
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..不是阿
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, - - 
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 是
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 09 年的时候不早有 GFW 假冒的网桥了吗？所以我一直不用 tor
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 我前年還在用 tor.
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..用來看 AV  還有不登錄看 youtube,,
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 這樣不就得了。，。
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 速度還是很快的，，  1MB/s ..
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 印象里tor巨慢
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 在我的印象 tor,, 貌似很快，， 
<pityonline> 印象同 adam8157 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..貌似 vpn纔是最慢的
 * adam8157 自从用了goagent, vpn ssh啥的基本不开了...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 給我個帳號試試
<iGnome> 骗子才说有1MB/s
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: vpn is better than ssh
<pityonline> adam8157: goagent 好弄吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 不喜歡全局
<iGnome> adam8157: 公布你的帐号名
<adam8157> pityonline: 好弄
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我搞了路由表的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ .. 真的有 1MB/s.. 
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 好吧，，，
<adam8157> iGnome: 乐乐开了好几个帐号 问他要去
<pityonline> adam8157: 看来我有必要搜一下了
<iGnome> 前年，本地isp才开2MB的速度。你自己回忆。或者yy
<iGnome> adam8157: 乐乐最不环保了的。
<iGnome> roylez: 给一个出来。备用。
<iGnome> 其实嘛。那只是一个地址了。没归属权的。 adam8157
<pityonline> byobu 能自定义快捷键吗？我觉得 Fx 那些键离我手太远了
<iGnome> roylez: 不说话？我会去你的git里面找。赶紧说。
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求教高手：ubuntu下用wine安装IE http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364409 本人菜鸟一个，现在实习的公司属涉密单位，不能上网用ies4linux,winetricks等在线安装方法，求教使用wine离线安装ie的方法！！希望步骤详细些！刚接触linux，懂得东西实在有限！谢谢好心人，我都弄了快两个礼拜了。。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<tenzu> 神要闹哪样?
<pityonline> 感觉 Twitter 上的 @pengjiayou 同学由一个电脑软件爱好者活脱脱地变成了一个政治关心家……
<user8888> pityonline: 即使使用路由表，vpn也没有ssh灵活吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 嗯嗯，，我也覺得，， 不知道是不是因爲其服務器被封印的原因
<iGnome> tenzu: 你有啥意见
<user8888> vpn咋会better呢？
<tenzu> iGnome: 没意见, 给我弄个靠谱ssh吧
<pityonline> user8888: 个人比较喜欢 vpn
<iGnome> tenzu: 自己去找叶子要。
<tenzu> pityonline: 那人已经被我block了
<iGnome> pityonline: vpn不好的
<pityonline> tenzu: 我还是 unfo 之吧
<tenzu> iGnome: 手机上vpn王道
<iGnome> 手机啊。蛋疼的疼疼
<tenzu> pityonline: 好多人都是推政治, 然后被我unfo
<user8888> tenzu: 这个倒是，主要是手机本身不太耗流量。
<tenzu> iGnome: 你手机不能上网的?
<iGnome> 你说呢
<user8888> tenzu: 但是，手机上面用sshtunnel这个android的软件，也是不错的
<pityonline> tenzu: 他们太拿自己不当外人了
<pityonline> iGnome: 那啥好？
<iGnome> pityonline: 你也手机？
<pityonline> user8888: sshtunnel 是中国人写的那个客户端吧？
<user8888> 偶尔政治推，也没有什么关系。比较，政治和每一个人息息相关。只要不要太多，就不会令人厌烦。
<user8888> pityonline: 是的
<user8888> pityonline: 不过，是开源的，还是比较安全的
<pityonline> iGnome: 手机＋电脑
<pityonline> user8888: 可能我用的时候不对，最难用的时候让我赶上了，用了一下就彻底删除了
<roylez> tenzu: .
<iGnome> 手机的不熟，很少玩手机。
<tenzu> roylez: ,
<iGnome> roylez: 看上面
<roylez> tenzu: 你也不喜欢政治推呢
<tenzu> roylez: 香裆的不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> 有能力和意愿上twitter的，很多不由自主会推政治
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢政治推，看耍猴
<roylez> iGnome: ...你去github找吧，你找不到的
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 要不，把那印尼的叫过来，专门给你推广下？
<CyrusYzGTt> 正解
<pityonline> 都是一些现实中无权，到 twitter 上耍权的
<pityonline> 网上寻找满足感
<iGnome> roylez: 就一说。
<roylez> iGnome: 我不知道你能不能用我的
<iGnome> pityonline: 别人有专门职业的呢。轮子的。
<iGnome> roylez: 那不是你的。没设置的。lol
<sevk> 
<iGnome> 我随便抄一个，就可以的
<user8888> pityonline: 很好用的，就设置好以后，点击开关，就可以了
<pityonline> iGnome: 有些就是每天也不上班，可能发推就是上班了，天天坐电脑前编段子骂国家，损中国人，当然，的确有不好的地方，不否认
<pityonline> user8888: 你用的付费的 ssh 帐号吗？
<user8888> pityonline: 是的，付费的
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..我的推都很久不用，，想發泄情愫，，可是忘記密碼了。。
<iGnome> 我咋记得 user8888 也是专门发政治的。
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ iGnome 神發口諭了。 你必須發政治的。。
<pityonline> user8888: 不能用自己的 ssh 吧？
<user8888> 要说到政治推，在国内的人，一般都会不由自主的转发一些，也算是一种发泄吧
<user8888> iGnome: 我哪里发政治推啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/cNOYaOBsqj4/
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 《蜡笔小新》剧场版20周年特别预告片公开_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 蜡笔小新
<user8888> pityonline: 什么意思？不能用自己的ssh？
<user8888> pityonline: 我没有弄vps什么的
<zhao> winCE镜像只能定做么？不能像Linux那样自己配置组装么？
<pityonline> user8888: 只能用规定某人或某网站卖的 ssh，不能用任何其它的 ssh，有广告，老是崩溃，这是我当时删除它的原因
<user8888> iGnome: 我对政治推的态度是，只要不是骗人、过分夸大的。不反对。偶然碰到看不入眼的国内事件，也会转发
<user8888> pityonline: 哦，那你错了。就一个ssh客户端，和pc上面的一样一样的。
<pityonline> 很多人转发政治推都是带着快感的
<iGnome> 影响中，第一次看到这nick，就是。
<user8888> pityonline: 专门爬墙用的，不是用于远程管理的。
<pityonline> user8888: 难道我们说的不是同一个东西？
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<zhao> 现在外媒关于王立军  薄熙来的事情 说什么的都有
<user8888> 说实在，如果是在国外生活的，对国内的情况不了解，可能会比较反感这些政治推。但是，生活中国内的人，感同身受了，还是比较喜欢政治推的。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<user8888> pityonline: https://market.android.com/details?id=org.sshtunnel
<sevk> user8888 ⇪ ti: SSH Tunnel - Android 电子市场中的应用
<pityonline> user8888: 我用的时候还没进 market
<iGnome> twitter 又改版面了。
<happyaron> user8888: 我比较讨厌政治推。
<happyaron> user8888: 我在墙内
<iGnome> nnnd opera的密码都不识别了。
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2012/02/20/lost-bicycle.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 国内观光：骑单车环游世界，骑到武汉车被偷了
<huntxu> adam8157: roylez vim裏看python，ctags跳不准咋辦
<roylez> huntxu: 不用ctags很久了
<pityonline> user8888: 我当时是在 guao 下载的 apk，当时那玩意儿巨烂，看来现在好了
<jiero> happyaron: 额。装了中文的locale ，LXDE 的基本好了。我试试fedora下也装 中文 locale 看看能不能解决。
<iGnome> tenzu: 就看到泡面。没劲
<tenzu> roylez: 这货一定只加了一把锁
<tenzu> iGnome: 哪儿看到的?
<user8888> happyaron: 那你活的还比较开心，哈。
<user8888> pityonline: 已经很好用了，原来就比较好用了
<user8888> pityonline: 现在还支持gfwlist之类的。
<adam8157> huntxu: quickfix里自己选
<adam8157> roylez: 你用啥
<pityonline> user8888: sounds good
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 这东西本来就没法保证吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是quickfix這個建議也太渣了
<roylez> adam8157: 啥都不用了....
<adam8157> huntxu: http://bigzhu.is-programmer.com/posts/20676.html
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: python 的代码跳转 - bigzhu's Blog - 取其精华
<roylez> adam8157: 忽悠为主，码字为辅
<MeaCulpa> 谁知道ip route 咋用的，我要指定一个网段走 某个网卡
<MeaCulpa> ip route add 9.3.233.0/23 dev eth1
<MeaCulpa> 报错...
<MeaCulpa> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<iGnome> 0/24？
<CyrusYzGTt> 、..
<iGnome> 18m没it?
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 23, 255.255.254.0 
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 大一些的子网
<huntxu> adam8157: ip route add -net xxx/xx dev eth1試試
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: ^
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 誤殺
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://linux-ip.net/gl/ip-cref/node78.html
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Examples:
<iGnome> 系统不同，参数不同
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: Error: an inet prefix is expected rather than "-net".
<MeaCulpa> 恩，manpage一塌糊涂
<huntxu> adam8157: 有兩個，ptags和eptags
<MeaCulpa> RHEL5
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 唔，我給你的是route的參數哈哈
<adam8157> huntxu: 这俩装到哪里的?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: an inet address is expected rather than "eth1"
<MeaCulpa> 用了via貌似后面就是GW ip
<MeaCulpa> 我要用eth1...
<huntxu> adam8157: python的tool下
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 額，啥版本
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 我像你一開始那麽寫正常
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ip route ch
<adam8157> huntxu: 没懂
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教各位大哥：我这老电脑能安装最新的UBUNTU 版本是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364416 常规 电脑:M266A. 台式电脑 操作系统:Windows XP 专业版 ( 32位 / SP2 / DirectX 9.0c ) 硬件 处理器:英特尔 Pentium(奔腾) 4 2.00GHz 主板:华擎 M266A. 芯片组:威盛 VT8751 ProSavageDDR P4M266 System Controller 内存:256 MB ( 金士顿 DDR 333MH …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hmm 试试
<adam8157> huntxu: o
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不行...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ip route ch 9.3.233.0/23 dev eth1
<MeaCulpa> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<MeaCulpa> hmm... 就那么几个关键字...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: chg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://linux-ip.net/gl/ip-cref/node78.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一样，ch, chg, change
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哪个版本的ip啊
<MeaCulpa> iproute2                        17 January 2002                          IP(8)
<MeaCulpa> 我家里都直接route...不用先进货...
<huntxu>  ip utility, iproute2-ss120105
<finsky> 用ssh做socks代理 ，结果服务器那边返回broken pipe,然后再也上不去了，显示 connect refused ，服务器那边拒绝所有对22端口的连接，在服务器上用ssh 127.0.0.1却是可以登陆
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 裝個net-tools完事
<finsky> 必须要重启sshd才可以
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....02年的版本
<MeaCulpa> roylez: RHEL5.2.
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 直接寫路由表怎麽樣...
<finsky> 有办法解决吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 10年前的东西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ip route add 9.3.233.0/23 via 9.3.232.1 dev eth1 这都不行...
<MeaCulpa> 为啥捏...为啥rhel那么怪捏...
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，不正常
<roylez> 因为这是蛋蛋公司出品的
<huntxu> adam8157: 只給一層目錄的
<huntxu> adam8157: 要ptags.py *.py這樣
<adam8157> huntxu: find啊亲
<huntxu> adam8157: 下層不行
<huntxu> adam8157: /usr/lib/python2.7/Tools/scripts/ptags.py */*.py */*/*.py
<huntxu> 好慘
<huntxu> adam8157: 幫助都沒有啊親...
<adam8157> huntxu: ... find -X . -name *.py -print | xargs ptags.py
<huntxu> adam8157: 你這不是find
<huntxu> adam8157: 是xargs
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: 那-Ｘ是杀
<huntxu> adam8157: 那-Ｘ是啥
<adam8157> huntxu: 去掉它
<roylez> huntxu: 一个大叉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，我自己ip写错鸟...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..............
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，正常了，ctags誤人子弟
<MeaCulpa> Linux里面怎么看一个网卡网线是不是接了...
<iGnome> while ping xxxx; 
<huntxu> Also, the way of assigning to something other than $_ has changed:
<huntxu>     Was:    foreach my $x (@whatever) { ... }
<huntxu>     Now:    for @whatever -> $x       { ... }
<huntxu> iGnome: ^ 越來越適合你了
<imtxc> dadade
<imtxc> oflineimap这货到底好使不。
<iGnome> . 
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 10.10升级为11.04后matlab报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364418 在10.10下运行matlab程序（EEGLAB）正常，今天升级为11.04后，运行同样的matlab程序报错。请高手帮忙看下如何解决？谢谢！Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 leafmavis — 2012-02-20 16:33 
<iGnome> 这啥版本的写法
<imtxc> offline 听起来不错啊
<huntxu> iGnome: 6
<iGnome> 估计是。乱搞的6。
<huntxu> qw()變<>
<huntxu> 還不用引號了
<iGnome> 这还可以。节省
<iGnome> qw就不用引号
<iGnome> ->输入，不方便的。
<roylez> 这是神马淫荡的写法...
<huntxu> 字符串不用引號哦
<huntxu> qw哪裏不用
<iGnome> 只是qw里面吧。
<iGnome> 乐乐。6会变成和你的rubbish一样。
<huntxu> 是的
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> iGnome: 你6了没？
<iGnome> 去～～～
<huntxu> if while for 不來括號了
<iGnome> {}?
<iGnome> （）？
<huntxu> if ($a<>$b) -> if $a <> $b
<iGnome> 这以前就不要
<huntxu> iGnome: 沒發現，foreach變成for了
<iGnome> 我一直for
<adam8157> huntxu: 你整perl去了?
<iGnome> 打字少
<huntxu> adam8157: 原來就是
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> 對象的->變點了
<iGnome> 这看过。
<huntxu> 我發現風格更反人類了
<huntxu> say ~@array和say +@array
<maivel> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BL36kEXS/JlL6r.jpg
<iGnome> 不要括号，更语言化了吧。
<iGnome> 额。这
<iGnome> ～+是啥
<huntxu> iGnome: scalar
<iGnome> 直接say不就可以嘛
<huntxu> +是scalar
<huntxu> ~是數組
<iGnome> ～？
<iGnome> 强制指定？
<huntxu> 唔
<roylez> huntxu: ~_~ 是啥？
<iGnome> 这非人类了
<iGnome> 强制，不应该出现在pl里面。
<huntxu> @array=1,2,3; say ~@array -> "1 2 3"; say +@array -> 3
<iGnome> 应该全自动
<huntxu> 多了個@array.elems
<huntxu> 字符多了點
<huntxu> 還不如$#array+1
<iGnome> [PerlChina] 百度移动产品部招聘设计师
<iGnome> $#也不好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 忙活了半天，老美没接网线呢...
<huntxu> 這什麽時候，把my消滅掉才是
<iGnome> 几乎不用my
<huntxu> 那是你不開strict
<iGnome> 当然不开
<huntxu> 打倒的
<iGnome> 一切正常
<iGnome> 少输入好多
<roylez> huntxu: 所有的，都是神的
<iGnome> 我乱学的时候，就不知道有my。 lol
<huntxu> 忘了算年齡，手速不同
<huntxu> 少打字，對你是好的
<iGnome> 说明pl多好。随便乱写都可以。
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/PiN2a.jpg
<huntxu> 這個是蝸牛？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 蛞蝓
<MeaCulpa> PS放大了吧，要不就是参照物造成的假象
<huntxu>  蛞蝓是什麽
<MeaCulpa> 鼻涕虫，海参，等等...
<huntxu> 文縐縐的
<huntxu> 鼻涕蟲就鼻涕蟲
<MeaCulpa> 腔肠目？
<aramisw> 鼻涕虫。。。。
<aramisw> 没吃过
<huntxu> 還蛞蝓，字都不知道怎麽念,,,
<aramisw> google+已经脱离屏蔽了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 蛞蝓是海里的，而且有壳，只不过包在里面
<aramisw> 比人人网好多了
<zhanshime> 奥,我试试
<huntxu> 居然屬軟體動物門
<huntxu> 比蚯蚓高級
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是吧，统称吧，Slug
<MeaCulpa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slug
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Slug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/IOVUe.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 海星可以在狗脑袋上开孔的
<aramisw> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 再说狗的头盖骨过于脆弱
<aramisw> 这两种动物能遇上吗
<huntxu> 怎麽開？ MeaCulpa 
<MeaCulpa> 犬科的致命伤，脆弱的头盖骨和过于靠近头盖骨的武器，牙齿
<aramisw> 你是兽医？ MeaCulpa ??
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 海星可以开牡蛎，开鲍鱼，犬科脆弱的头盖骨不算什么
<aramisw> 哇，好专业
<MeaCulpa> aramisw: 不是，我爸爸说的，说再猛的狗，上山遇到豹子一爪子脑袋就碎了
<aramisw> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 犬科前肢过于笨拙，关节不能随意大角度弯曲
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 被狗追突然停下等他撞上來他就挂了？
<roylez> huntxu: 这个很cooooool http://imgur.com/tOspK
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Stare at the center for 45 seconds and then look around. LSD effects. - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> 很吃亏
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 普通人的力量当然可以击碎任何犬科的头盖骨，包括狼
<aramisw> 那下次碰到狼就不怕了
<MeaCulpa> 犬科前肢过于笨拙，关节不能随意大角度弯曲, 打斗和猎食过于依赖牙齿
<aramisw> 直接往脑袋招呼
<finsky> killall dhcpd
<MeaCulpa> aramisw: 遇到独狼人类没啥好怕的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/tOspK
<finsky> - -
<MeaCulpa> aramisw: 问题人家多啊...
<user88881> MeaCulpa: 如果警犬过来两只，如何制服？
<huntxu> roylez: 立體效果啊
<huntxu> user88881: 來一只母狗，讓他們兩個內亂
<user88881> MeaCulpa: 打脑袋吗？
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 警犬更傻，咬你手臂扑倒你的，根本不懂得致命攻击
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 占领制高点
<user88881> MeaCulpa: 与没有致命一击之类的。
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 警犬训练很残酷的，让狗的弱点暴露在犯罪分子
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 唔，那和狗玩不是不能隨便拍腦袋
<roylez> huntxu: 不是说那gif，是说把你的眼睛挪开之后
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 我看到警犬就觉得可怜，被训练成不伤害人类性命
<user88881> MeaCulpa: 我知道狼的腰是最脆弱的。对狼的腰一击，狼就完蛋
<huntxu> roylez: 挪開就是立體了啊
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 犬科脊椎也不够强壮
<roylez> huntxu: .
<huntxu> 屏幕凹進去了
<MeaCulpa> 总之，用犬科捕猎都是残忍的以卵击石...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/6815a.jpg
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不能随便拍脑袋
<user88881> MeaCulpa: 不伤害人类性命？不是吧？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 人类轻轻一下就是脑震荡了
<aramisw> 藏傲呢
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 咬敌人手臂，使其失去抵抗力，这对狗，就是自杀
<MeaCulpa> aramisw: 藏獒智商低，不怕死，更可悲
<MeaCulpa> aramisw: 狼聪明，所以会退却
<aramisw> 额
<aramisw> 嗯
<user88881> MeaCulpa: 听说有个土匪到山上，警察抓不到，然后放出警犬去收，后来找到了，已经被警犬咬到只剩下骨头了。
 * adam8157 搬个小板凳
<aramisw> :-)
<MeaCulpa> aramisw: 狗缺胳膊断腿了，有主人养。狼坏掉两颗牙齿，这辈子就报销了，你说狼会蠢到和狗拼命？
<aramisw> 恩
<aramisw> 确实是
<MeaCulpa> aramisw: 藏獒唯一优点就是笨
<sevk> 
<MeaCulpa> 知道自己废了有人养活
<aramisw> 额
<MeaCulpa> 不怕死
<aramisw> 哦
<aramisw> 我想养个哈士奇
<MeaCulpa> 肌肉力量，咬力。敏捷，都是平平
<roylez> aramisw: 这是最没忠诚度的狗之一了
<MeaCulpa> 狗不是野生动物，狗的生命从一开始就是悲剧
<MeaCulpa> 哈士奇嘴馋 :)
<aramisw> 啊
<MeaCulpa> 容易被诱惑
<aramisw> 额
<aramisw> 就让哈士奇陪我玩玩
<aramisw> ^_^
 * adam8157 更喜欢猫
<aramisw> 可惜老爸不让
 * MeaCulpa 我看到那些爱狗的就在想，有朝一日，要让这些人类过狗的日子，被选择性育种，拼命生，孩子不好就掐死，会讨好的留下，叫得响的留下
 * MeaCulpa 狗的复仇
<aramisw> 猫有钩形虫
<MeaCulpa> 弓形虫
<MeaCulpa> 猫至少和人类是共生，没被驯化。狗不是动物，只是工具
<aramisw> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 如果人类的同类之间体型相差10倍，营养过于单一被迫吃屎，被选择性育种...
<aramisw> 那虫子会让胎儿畸形
<aramisw> 。。。。。
<aramisw> 额额额。。。被迫吃屎
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: netcat-openbsd 和 netcat 是什么关系
<MeaCulpa> 大部分爱狗人士其实是虐狗人士
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 原版的bsd port, linux里貌似已经大多不用那个nc了
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 两种实现
<MeaCulpa> 现在不是流行netcat6么
<roylez> aramisw: 哈士奇带出去，不拿绳子牵着就很可能弄丢
<aramisw> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 都用 netcat?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 啊？
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 都用 netcat 还是 netcat-openbsd
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/netcat
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package netcat in squeeze
<aramisw> MeaCulpa：你养过什么
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 哪个是主流
<MeaCulpa> aramisw: 小时候，哈巴狗，西施，后来猎狐梗
<MeaCulpa> 后来懂事了，不养了
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不知道.
<aramisw> 哦
<aramisw> 养狗会有很多寄生虫，对吧 MeaCulpa 
<MeaCulpa> aramisw: 不知
<aramisw> MeaCulpa, 哦
<MeaCulpa> 家里空间太小，养狗就是虐待
<woju> poweroff和halt有什么区别？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Nvidia 295.20 驱动大跃进 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364422 295.20使精视8系列及以上的显卡实施了色彩深度 30 (每分量 10 位) 支持。 windows下的游戏显卡为色彩深度 24 (每分量 8 位) 支持。 目前还没有拥有这个特性的windows显卡驱动，同样一块游戏卡，windows下实现1600万色，Linux通过这个驱动则能实现10 …
<aramisw> 哦
<aramisw> 狗狗会精神分裂
<aramisw> 我楼下就有一个狗狗精神分裂了，每天都被拴着，总是和棍子玩
<windwiny> 可怜 
<aramisw> 嗯
<pityonline> 刚被 windows 折腾郁闷了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: netcat6命令行和原版不兼容
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: netcat-openbsd实现的feature比原版多很多
<happyaron> bsd那个其实在ubuntu是默认的。。。
<pityonline> 我拿到一台已经装好系统的 windows 7 的电脑，改了帐户名称，显示已经变了，但用别的电脑访问那台电脑时用变更后的帐户名却登录不了，只能用原来的帐户名登录，而且 C 盘 Users 目录来还是原来的帐户名
<imtxc> 哎 决定还是用Thunderbird了  这个offlineimap太慢了。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 哦那不错
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我一般也用bsd nc
<woju> 有gui的软件千千万，在终端下的软件有的功能很齐全
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 蛋疼，我windows里有个nc binary, 改了一些binary特征码，让杀毒软件不报
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 额。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: bsd nc里没有-e的选项
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 可以远程-c的nc.exe, 逃过symantic...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 但是可以用重定向fifo执行
<happyaron> -c和-e没啥本质区别
<MeaCulpa> 这是黑客用的...
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • awk分割域问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364424 如题，有 file1 Quote: aaa_2011_09_03.txt bbb_2011_09_04.txt ccc_2011_09_05.txt 若用 Code: more file1 | awk -F"_" '{print $1,$2,$3,$4}' 结果是 Quote: aaa 2011 09 03.txt bbb 2011 09 04.txt ccc 2011 09 05.txt 而我想要的结果是： Quote: aaa 2011_09_03.txt bbb 2011_09_04.txt ccc 2011_09_05.txt 该怎么做？ 统计信息: …
<MeaCulpa> 反正一般的binary，特征码被杀毒软件记录了
 * happyaron 最近刚仔细研究了这俩netcat
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 自己折腾一个binary被
<MeaCulpa> 黑客网站有破解，当然也可以编译的时候去掉那开关
<happyaron> 呗
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 恩，我现在的nc可以在windows上-e cmd.exe :)
<MeaCulpa> 后门随便开
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: windows上我不知道咋整，linux上没有-e也很方便
<MeaCulpa> 有了开源软件，才觉得那些杀毒软件纯的不行
<MeaCulpa> s/纯/蠢
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: rm -f /tmp/f; mkfifo /tmp/f; cat /tmp/f | /bin/sh -i 2>&1 | nc -l 127.0.0.1 1234 > /tmp/f; rm -f /tmp/f
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 这个就能实现 nc -e...
<MeaCulpa> 两边对绕，外加文件读写...
<happyaron> 其实nc -e内部也是这样做的
<happyaron> 只不过它给你自动化了。
<MeaCulpa> 不深究这些，我nc只是用来automate 一些原始的telnet
<happyaron> :)
<MeaCulpa> 当然传个文件很好用
<MeaCulpa> 下班下班
<woju> 是不是只有配置文件会出现彩色？
<Relaed> 大家好
<sevk> Relaed, 好.. .  ㍩ 
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥...
<tenzu> adam8157: 喝豆汁
<adam8157> tenzu: 那玩儿没有传说中的难喝, 但是也挺难喝的了...
<tenzu> adam8157: 还是豆浆好, hoho
<adam8157> tenzu: 俺们boss给我安排了一天培训 -- 沟通技巧....
<tenzu> adam8157: 好啊, 好好学学怎么跟妹子沟通
<pityonline> 说得我好饿！
<adam8157> pityonline: 你成天饿!
<pityonline> adam8157: 这回是真的！
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问11.1服务器安装中文支持命令是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364430 我租了一个国外的服务器，操作系统是64位的ubuntu11.10，专门用它下载PT网站里的电影和音乐，然后远程rar压缩，再用FTP下载到本地，可是服务器不支持中文，我虽然可以在本地设置成UTF-8让它正常显示，但是rar压缩的时候却 …
<tenzu> 吃!
<pityonline> 没货！
<pityonline> 找一同事要了半拉面包
<happyaron> csslayer: cmake真没有distutils适合python项目
<csslayer> happyaron: 嘛嘛，我都写完了啦。
<happyaron> csslayer: 告诉shellexy不要pull就好啦
<csslayer> happyaron: 我靠
<csslayer> happyaron: 这是我写的啊
<csslayer> happyaron: ……那个是我的pull request啊！
<yall> happyaron: 。。。cmake是编译c/c++
<yall> 的
<csslayer> yall: 目光放远点……
<yall> happyaron: py的，自己写makefile就够了。
<happyaron> yall: csslayer 对cmake的了解比咱俩多。。。
<csslayer> happyaron: 给个理由，在我已经把所有事情都搞定了前提下为什么不pull
<yall> csslayer: 难道还准备编译perl?额。perl又不用编译。编译haskell倒有可能。
<csslayer> yall: 构建系统和编译两码事
<csslayer> yall: ……不要认为build = compile……
<yall> csslayer: 额。
<yall> csslayer: 好吧，生成个Makefile...
<csslayer> yall: 总之就是生成文件和安装到合适位置的过程而已……
<yall> 那不就是configure->compile->install->merge嘛。
<happyaron> csslayer: 你把uninstall的功能推到cmake的upstream吧。
<yall> 或者package，或者根本没有merge
<happyaron> csslayer: 没有uninstall的cmake太悲惨了。
<csslayer> happyaron: 嘛，世界人民都那么uninstall
<csslayer> happyaron: 写个几行复制个文件的事
<happyaron> csslayer: 没事，我不用你那uninstall的功能。
<happyaron> 我用dpkg -P 
<csslayer> happyaron: ……拜托……kde能uninstall，fcitx能uninstall，我改了的hotot也uninstall……
<csslayer> happyaron: 就算有uninstall又不能取代包管理……
<happyaron> csslayer: 把uninstall做成官方标准的多好
<csslayer> happyaron: 嘛，当初没做显然有理由
<happyaron> 没事，这功能我用不上，只是感觉不能卸载太悲剧了。
 * yall 顿时感到自己被bs了。可是吾在论坛里说cmake的。
<csslayer> yall: 啥论坛啊
<csslayer> happyaron: 不能卸载的多了……
<happyaron> csslayer: 没事，dpkg -P 能卸载就行。
<csslayer> happyaron: 您这都不是一级别……
<happyaron> csslayer: 我自己编译软件都打成deb包的，所以编译系统在安装方面的行为差劲点对我影响也不大。
<yall> csslayer: 笨兔论坛
<sevk> 
<yall> happyaron: 吾至今只会dpkg -b那样打包
<happyaron> yall: 额，说实话我不会那样打包
<happyaron> 从来没打过。
<jiero> csslayer:  我又想要打 cssplayer。。。谢谢你的 fcitx - 
<csslayer> jiero: 不谢不谢
<jiero> csslayer: 你有没有测试非 kde/gnome 的环境，我这里有些奇怪。就是没有激活的时候 输入 “ 也需要 按下空格；而 ‘ 分割音的也失效。
<MaskRay> csslayer: fcitx-4.2.0，能用 GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx ？若理论能的话，我这里不行
<csslayer> jiero: 最好你截个图……我没太听懂
<csslayer> MaskRay: 取决于你装没装 gtk im module
<jiero> csslayer: 额，我是 fedora 16, gnome 无问题，gdm 切换 session ，到 xfce /e16 ——我现在去了 xfce先看。
<csslayer> MaskRay: http://fcitx.github.com/handbook/faq.html#ctrl_space 
<sevk> csslayer ⇪ t: 第 15 章 常见问题
<MaskRay> csslayer: 应该装了
<MaskRay> csslayer: /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-fcitx.so ?
<jiero> cssplayer： 那个dark的 skin  jarryson  制作的，默认候选字颜色太深，看不清楚（）
<jiero> csslayer:  哦。xfce下好了。。。抱歉。那我看看 e16.。。
<imtxc> 请问 adam8157 的muttrc里面 GnuPG stuff https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.muttrc  这个东西是啥
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ t: .muttrc at master from adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<csslayer> jasonjang: ……自己改下颜色吧
<csslayer> jiero_:  ……自己改下颜色吧
<jiero_> csslayer: 我改了，也希望 git 里改一个。。。
<jiero_> csslayer: 哦。发现改变了 Display language ——抛弃 English （US) 就正常了。。。
<jiero_> 现在一切正常。。。
<csslayer> MaskRay: 你要是装啥地方的包应该没问题，要是自己编译的话得自己更新 gtk.immodules  那个文件
<imtxc> 好复杂
<jiero> csslayer:  对 raw 相片有了解吗？如果有，以后来校对我们对 darktable的翻译
<csslayer> jiero: 哈？……
<jiero> csslayer:  看来没有哦 ;）
<csslayer> jiero: 我不是啥热心人员&……
<jiero> csslayer: 你是空不少的人员的感觉
<csslayer> jiero: 是人都懒
 * happyaron 空最多的是 jiero 
<MaskRay> csslayer: 应该有。/etc/gtk-2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gtk.immodules ( http://paste.pocoo.org/show/553872/ )  microcai 做的 ebuild(gentoo)
<jiero> happyaron:  不错。
<happyaron> 然后你自己不做
<csslayer> jiero: 有空我自己乐意优先做kde的翻译……
<jiero> happyaron: 我好像在下午睡觉啊。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=364375
<sevk> jiero ⇪ ti: 登录 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> csslayer: 我希望你校对哦。不是翻译
<csslayer> jiero: 你找用这个软件的去看吧
<jiero> csslayer: 中文社区里，我好像是唯一一个用它的。
<jiero> csslayer: 所以就是这样了。
<happyaron> csslayer: 千里和nihui还折腾kde不？
<csslayer> happyaron: 没见过千里
<happyaron> cs
<happyaron> csslayer: lie_ex
<csslayer> happyaron: nihui显然天天和我们搞基……
<happyaron> csslayer: 现在在哪个列表？
<happyaron> kde-china
<happyaron> ?
<csslayer> happyaron: 我们在irc上……
<happyaron> csslayer: 哪个捏
<csslayer> happyaron: #kde-cn 啊
<happyaron> 哦，我都很久不挂那个频道了，有段时间一直没人说话。
<csslayer> happyaron: lie_ex 总是看见他沉默的刷翻译提交记录……
<happyaron> :)
<jiero> csslayer: 是她还是他？
<csslayer> jiero: 管它呢
<sevk> 新 GTK+和QT • 【求助】使用Glade编程时notebook控件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364434 最近在学习GTK+编程，从昨天开始在用Glade，想做一个类似gnome-system-monitor类似的程序，因为要分标签页显示，所以使用了notebook控件，但是碰到一个问题，glade里的notebook默认包含三个页面，我要删除多余的页面可以，但是不知道怎 …
<jiero> csslayer: 听说就是写 《御姐学导论》 的著名御姐，
<csslayer> jiero: 管它呢
<jiero> csslayer: 。
<happyaron> 千里的性别 *cough*
 * jiero 奇怪为啥中国人喜欢搞集中呢。。。
 * xbqo 换id
<jiero> happyaron: 如果找不到中文的术语，我就用英文了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 翻译不明白就不如不翻译了
<jiero> happyaron: 不好。
<happyaron> jiero: 半中半英看起来很奇怪
<happyaron> jiero: 说实话我很讨厌那样的东西。
<jiero> happyaron: 哈哈
<jiero> happyaron: 我也是。
<jiero> happyaron: 不这样不能拉人继续
<happyaron> 一般我用的软件看见那样的，要么去把翻译搞定，要么就去把翻译都删除。
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> happyaron: 我没想要都自己干
<xbqo> jiero, happyaron 找不到中文术语，就自己造一个= =
<jiero> xbqo: 就留着英文罢了。
<yall> ..
<csslayer> jiero: 你说我要不要蛊惑你去用digikam啊%……
<jiero> csslayer: 不要，digikam我用了，不是一个类型的。
<jiero> csslayer: 相对更管理多，修改少
<jiero> csslayer: 好吧，因为digikam用的人太多了——所以不需要帮忙了，这才是主要原因。
<csslayer> jiero: 不过有的词也许可以抄一抄
<jiero> csslayer: 恩。有 digikam rawtherapee 可以供抄袭
<csslayer> jiero: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/zh_CN/messages/kdegraphics/libkdcraw.po?revision=1265174&view=markup
<sevk> csslayer ⇪ t: [KDE] Contents of /trunk/l10n-kde4/zh_CN/messages/kdegraphics/libkdcraw.po
<jiero> csslayer: 骗人啊。。。qt的怎么用 po 啊。。。
<jiero> csslayer: qt的我一般都用linguist。。。
<csslayer> jiero: kde都是po
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine裏的程序打不開，出現send startup re http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364436 如題，點擊wine迅雷或其他安裝的程序都出現send startup request，然後沒反應。以前是可以用的，不知道是什麼原因，就不能用了，於是卸載又重裝了一次，還是不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingfeng暖暖 — 2012-02-20 19:10 
<jiero> csslayer: 呃。你玩游戏不，把 hedgewars 移植去 n9吧。。。
<jiero> csslayer: 谢谢，应该可以加入数据库参考
<csslayer> jiero: 没兴趣
<jyfl987> jiero: 好2
<csslayer> jiero: 纯qt用那个qt的linguist
<csslayer> jiero: kde用自己的i18n
<jiero> jyfl987: 好1
<jiero> csslayer: 明白了。
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 习太子说要同意好莱坞多引进点电影 并且让他们在中国组建梦工厂 看来你们的好日子要来了
<jiero> jyfl987: 太子党？
<yue_telepathy> yue:ping
<yue_telepathy> 不行啊
<sevk> 
<fhmdgxs> hi
<sevk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<fhmdgxs> test
<sevk> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍫ 
<jiero> 掉了。
<jiero> 我想要时间。
<sevk> 
<happyaron> 方栋 : 麦迪有三宝，干拔，暴扣，三五秒。科比有三宝，转身，后仰，永不倒。纳什有三宝，视野，传球，不死鸟。詹姆斯有三宝，横冲，直撞，伤的少。姚明有三宝，国际，个头，名声好。霍华德有三宝，篮板，弹跳，会耍宝。韦德有三宝，变相，迷踪，加速跑。斯特恩有三宝，停摆，降薪，林书豪。
<yall> .................
<CyrusYzGTt> 老子有三寶：慈、簡、不敢天下先
<CyrusYzGTt> 老子有三寶：慈、儉、不敢天下先
<mraandtux> 论坛打开不了 求修复
<CyrusYzGTt> 去 bbs.fedora-zh.org
<yall> mraandtux: 额。
<yall> mraandtux: 问exp
<mraandtux> yall: 卖萌？
<yall> mraandtux: 啥
<yall> mraandtux: 额。。
<yall> 就exp的pr0xy，快的。
<yall> mraandtux: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2653289#p2653289
<imtxc> 还是wiki好使，终于弄好offlineimap了。
<imtxc> adam8157: 本来打算学你的配置的，结果没看懂~~
<adam8157> imtxc: 呵呵
<imtxc> adam8157: 你发的邮件为啥要加密呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 不总是加密和签名 偶尔偶尔
<imtxc> adam8157: 加密签名了的邮件是啥样子可以发我份看看不。。
<silverlove> 论坛挂了吗？
<silverlove> 怎么打不开了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 加密还是签名还是加密并签名
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 附件有個 asc結尾的附件
<fvw> imtxc: 又在搞什么
<imtxc> fvw: 没啊 我就看看加密的邮件是啥样子
<imtxc> adam8157: 签名+加密
<imtxc> adam8157: txc.yang@gmail.com
<sevk> 
<imtxc> adam8157: thanks.
<adam8157> imtxc: 那你得告诉我你的公钥, 否则不能加密
<imtxc> adam8157: 额  复杂了。。还是算了吧  我有空了学学那个 gnupg
<adam8157> imtxc: :)
<imtxc> fvw: 没搞啥啊，这两天没见你啊
<happyaron> 额，把一叶电话号弄丢了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 期待你的 krb5加密
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: krb是用来认证的, 加密啥哦
<fvw> imtxc: 水分太多
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，， 
<imtxc> fvw: 水份？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！。。 我到現在都看不懂 openshift怎麼用
<happyaron> openshit？
<alpha080> openshot?
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 是 openshift.r..h...com
 * imtxc 终于用上了awesome 1024 768还是有点小
<happyaron> $ uname -a
<happyaron> GNU exodar 0.3 GNU-Mach 1.3.99/Hurd-0.3 i686-AT386 GNU
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..額，， 終於看到有人用hurd內核
<imtxc> adam8157: offlineimap -o 是每次都下载所有的邮件么还是只下载新的
<adam8157> imtxc: 意思是只同步一次 好像
<imtxc> adam8157: o
<yall> ...
<yall> happyaron: 你还真用Gnu/Hurd...
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 关于emacs org mode输出html的代码高亮问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364444 标题有歧义 我的意思是emacs的org mode里我 Code: #+BEGIN_SRC cpp                                                                                                                                              #include<iostrea …
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。你
<jiero> happyaron: 硬件支持了没
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> porterbox，不是本机啦。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 邪恶
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 咋了。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: hurd
<happyaron> 还i5的CPU呢
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 驱动咋样？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 和kfreebsd比怎么样？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我上那台kfreebsd上比较下
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 等有空，捣鼓一个看看
<jiero> happyaron: 测试员。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 其实我觉得现状上还是kfreebsd好一点。
<happyaron> jiero: 我是porter，不是tester。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。更高级。。。
 * jiero 感觉
<ubuntu606> 有人吗
<ubuntu606> 有人吗
<sevk> ubuntu606, .. ..  ㍭ 
<ubuntu606> 我说话看得到吗
<jiero> ubuntu606:  还在使用 ubuntu6.06 的下地域
<ubuntu606> 什么？
<ubuntu606> 6.06不是啊，这只是用户名
<ubuntu606> 这么冷清啊
<ubuntu606> 我有个问题
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 觉得kfreebsd才是real stuff，hurd还是个toy
<ubuntu606> 我看还是算了吧，连个回声都没有
<happyaron> ubuntu606: 你不说是什么问题，没人理你
<happyaron> ubuntu606: 永远不要说“我有一个问题”“能问个问题吗？”直接就问
<ubuntu606> 好
<happyaron> Don't ask to ask
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 为什么alsa的官网驱动下不来了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364446 我在试着搞定我的声卡，但是发现没办法下最新的alsa驱动。 有没有人有现成的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 啦啦牛 — 2012-02-20 21:16 
<ubuntu606> web应用开发主要是学什么的
<ubuntu606> 有人知道吗
<happyaron> 额，太广泛了这问题
<loveubuntu> 那就简要点
<jiero> loveubuntu: 主要学 web 技术
<loveubuntu> 太简要了
<jiero> loveubuntu: 复杂了懒得说，你直接去查wikipedia
<happyaron> web开发，是前端还是后端，php python ruby java aspx都有
<loveubuntu> 那样的话，我就不来这儿了
<loveubuntu> 我是什么都不知道，学院有一门这个选修课，我是想看看如果没有学习价值就取消了
<jiero> loveubuntu: 都有价值。
<happyaron> 别老换nick呗。。。
<happyaron> 至少别一会儿一个。。
<abc394> 行
<happyaron> lotcor: 看你啥学校了，有的学校这门课就是让你学写几个网页
<happyaron> 有的会好不少
<jiero> abc394: 所以就选个难点的，怎么着也学点～
<abc394> 那你的意思是
<jiero> abc394: 你有什么就说——自己的条件不说齐全让别人猜么。。。
<abc394> 你想知道什么
<jiero> abc394: 你可以选哪些？
<abc394> 计算机维修与维护
<abc394> 开发体验 就这三个
<jiero> abc394: 我建议你去学别的有用的科目吧，比如心理学。。
<abc394> 什么意思jiero？
<jiero> abc394: 。。。
<jiero> 语文？
<abc394> 你知道我是谁吧
<jiero> abc394: 不论是谁，罗嗦。。。
<abc394> 我们学校的？
<abc394> 不可能啊，我们学校有几个来这儿的
<jiero> abc394: 肯定不是
<alpha080> 山东蓝翔？久仰久仰
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 打屁股。
<alpha080> come on, babe
<abc394> 你这个回答让我太意外啦，不应该啊
<jiero> alpha080:  你女儿4岁了？
<abc394> 莫非你是？
<alpha080> 嗯哼，农历算4岁了
<jiero> abc394: 别瞎想，直接主题
<woju> 在这里怎么知道别人的ip?
<alpha080> abc394: 你要玩web开发？google MDN,then do it
<alpha080> simpsons e500
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 请问笔记本GT410显卡在ubuntu10.04上如何安装驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364447 刚装了ubuntu10.04不会弄驱动。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisp888 — 2012-02-20 21:22 
<woju> 有没有人做瑜伽？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 木有，修真的話，，還可以考慮一下
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 好，， 我要修真，，不要 印度那邊的跳神，，
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 你信道教？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 不信
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 修真是指什么？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 瑜伽也有几千年的历史了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 真我、真心、真人
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 修炼？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 修本心
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 你信佛教？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么修炼？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ .. 額，， 靜坐，。 
<sevk> 
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 实在是觉得有不少传统文化留下的文字不怎么youqu
<woju> 有趣
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 你去讀讀  太上老君說常清淨經
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 好吧，，  我看 AV去，， 修 AV之道
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 好难懂，是古文
<CyrusYzGTt> 情慾道
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 不看A片很久了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 額，， 那你 讀  佛 的那個  心經  次於  清淨經
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 就是 色即是空 那個 
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 宗教是精神鸦片，要学就学现代的心理学
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 太难懂了，都是古文
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 好吧，， 你讀 那個  西方的 聖經 舊約 吧
<MeaCulpa_> 色即是空，这句话怎么被用来说这个...意思完全无解了
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 也不读
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 现在的年轻人信宗教的越来越少了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..那 逍遙遊 你讀過吧，，我記得 高中語文課本有的
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 有那么一点点映像
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 流传下来的古籍不一定是珍品，因为有时代局限性
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 去讀讀吧，一個月後，你會感覺 記憶上升很快
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ - - ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 我才不管什麼是珍品，， 好玩就看
<woju> ......
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 现在年轻人都信教
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 移民必须的
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 只有我等loser不需要
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 读书就像吃东西，吃错了东西会肚子痛的
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ ..可是我不移民，， 
<MeaCulpa_> 22:05 < CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 好吧，， 你讀 那個  西方的 聖經 舊約 吧
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ .. 也是，
<woju> MeaCulpa_: 不知道在西方基督教信的人多不多，就佛教差点好像，伊斯兰教也很多人信
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 恕我冒犯，根据我对旧约的理解，耶和华是个暴力野蛮的存在
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 只看旧约的话，很自然有这个感觉
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 典型的顺我者昌，逆我者亡的逻辑
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ .. 我不能移民的，軒轅劍的 劍魂還在我手上，，我得趕快將其 交給 傳承者
<yall> .
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<MeaCulpa_> 我的看法是不是太犹太化...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ bingo 接近原始歷史
<MeaCulpa_> 应为我旧约看的多，新约看的少
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 啥？？
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你该吃药了
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 我也是
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ .. maya 不在，， maya就是我的藥
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 那我很能理解犹太教义对于耶和华的理解
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: maya是男的
<user88881> 这里姓教的很多？
<woju> 很多年不看这些相关的内容了
<user88881> 我感觉还是佛教说的比较有些道理
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ .. 好吧，，其實我不喜歡這個，，我只是到時容易去 泡妞 纔看的
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ maya是女的
 * MeaCulpa_ 主观唯心主义者，不需要别人的认同来增强我信仰的坚定性，信教的都是需要别人认同的loser
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: bingo, 泡妞移民现看，中国很多人如此
<woju> MeaCulpa_: 据说美国的很多大学教授学者都信教
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 我說的是 泡 女神 ，，
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 不是据说...
<MeaCulpa_> 我国伊斯兰教徒应该人口最多了吧...丫不需要计划生育
<MeaCulpa_> 佛教徒也不用，但不如穆斯林自然
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ ..真的？？ 我也要加入，，我就可以娶幾個了
<woju> MeaCulpa_: 回族不用计划生育？
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 据我所知，西北的回族不存在计划生育一说
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 幹部需要，不過都是走形式
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 计划生于是对于汉族城市人口的政策
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ .. 羨慕。。 
<woju> 我觉得总有天人类会禁止生育的
<woju> 性是可有可无的东西
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 估計 漢族只要再次被人爲的減少，災難會更多
<yue> 控制世界人口在5亿以内……
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，這不是很好麼，，建立 AV 帝國 指日可待
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: AV很脏的
<MeaCulpa_> AV...日本那种？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 很多粘液
<MeaCulpa_> 半小时玩电动，最后10秒钟爬上去打个哆嗦就下来那种？
<MeaCulpa_> 半小时玩电动，最后10秒钟爬上去打个哆嗦就下来那种？ 这种东西也能看...
<MeaCulpa_> 你们口味太重
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 很好， 到時可以隨便 XXOO 不用擔心會生育
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 到时候大家都吃一种无痛苦的药，吃了就没有性欲了
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 不是你想的，，就是 在街上看到 直接 XXOO
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 所以就不用做爱这么麻烦了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 好吧，， 到時可能會有 性愛革命。。 
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 偶不看日片，没发看~
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 以前大家都觉得性功能强大是好事，将来大家应该不会这样认为，性欲会带来烦恼
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 我也不看，， 我就是想 世界變成 AV世界，想 XXOO可以隨便找到 高素質的 女人
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..好吧，， 
<MeaCulpa_> 老鼠性功能强大...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 老鼠貌似是 生育能力強大。。
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 都是虚荣
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 性功能在哺乳动物理算强的，虽然人类很强...
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 人類弱爆了， 每次生那麼少，， 多了都是低概率事件
<MeaCulpa_> 人类估计是生活质量高，哺乳动物中少数没有发情期一说的
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道人类的生育习惯是不是自然选择的结果
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 人多的話， 對於 宇宙時代是好事，不過， 至於爲什麼不說， 
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 人类的耐力也强的恐怖
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 額，好吧，， 不聊這個
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ .. 嗯，， 就好像 被人滅國 吃別人 屎 那個，最後終於走人， 耐力長啊
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个？
<sevk> 
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 啥？？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 最终走人的那个是哪个？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 以前没听说过
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 就是 勾踐 ， 吳王  西施 那個 故事
<woju> 大家要怎么才能幸福？是给你一个亿你就幸福吗？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 是吃胆吧
<woju> 幸福是永恒的话题
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 好像 還有個 範什麼的
<byzantium> 呵呵 终于搞定archlinux的图形化界面了 还是viki浩 
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 最後 吃屎  才能走掉的
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 吃膽只是 演習給 手下看的 把戲
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 要是你面前有两个选择，一个是吃大便，一个是被打死，你怎么选择？
<jyfl987> woju: 打死对方
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 推倒對方
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 对，携西施走了的哪位信范
<woju> jyfl987: 你已经被绑了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 嗯，
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 推倒对方不可能
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 逆襲
<woju> 大家说这个时候该怎么办？
<woju> 逆袭的结果是最后被打死
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 就說  大話西遊那句話
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 在，， 的，，， 如果，，， 再有，， 再加上，， 最好是，，
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我做过好多次被打死的梦
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ .. 額，爲麼？
<woju> 有被枪打死的，有被飞刀打中头部的
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 用 催情迷霧
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我也不知道，经常做这种梦
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 哦，， 找 佛洛依德 或者 周公 去吧
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 在梦里，碰到一个对面走过来的美眉就摸
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ .. 你應該 就地正法， 你 看看 夢觀莊嚴經 就可以控夢的
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 没有，只是摸摸，而且在梦里胆子很大
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 我通常是 摸摸之後 發覺自己在做夢就 馬上 XXOO的
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我玩去了啊
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 88
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 滾吧
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 瘟神 退卻
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..你怎麼還不去
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 走了的
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 哦，快點走，我還要大掃除，趕走晦氣
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • - -最新一次更新悲剧鸟～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364451 囧死了。。。刚更新到17的时候。。。。同时把nvidia更新道295.20.。。。。重启后悲剧地出现了6分屏。。。每个都很小。。。。只能把nvidia给卸了。。 咱湿gnome3.。。。。不知道是不是冲突了。。。。卸了gnome3也没用。。。。只能在unity下凑合 …
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04昨天升级后就找不到设备了，求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364461 没有声音，没有声音，/home/squirrelfeng/Screenshot at 2012-02-20 22:56:21.png 声音设置中的输出只有数字输出选项了，原来应该有另外一个的 球解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 squirrelfeng — 2012-02-20 22:58 
<caasi> 问个ruby的问题
<caasi> <internal:lib/rubygems/custom_require>:29:in `require': no such file to load -- ya2yaml (LoadError)
<caasi> 这是什么情况
<pityonline> 导出 mysql 数据库的命令是什么来着？我的命令历史里居然没有了
<alvin_rxg> 字面意思嘛
<pityonline> 找到了
<pityonline> 总算先把数据库导出来了
<caasi> ya2yaml.rb
<caasi> 这个在哪儿啊
<Administrator_> linux下有没有直接把html语言转换成网页的那种显示形式的命令呀 
<Administrator_> 我下载了个网页 但是用vi打开是html语言格式的 
<Administrator_> 我想直接要browser下的显示内容
<Administrator_> 该怎么整呀 
<Administrator_> 谁来给说说哈  
<Administrator_> 不会都休息了吧  呵呵 还应该有夜猫子吧 
<alvin_rxg> Administrator_: firefox blabla.html
<FrankLv_> Administrator_: elinks xx.html or w3m etc
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=364464
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 如何枚举账户 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<zxg> 请教，我想列出当前目录下由三个字母组成且字母均大写的文件名，为什么这个命令ls [A-Z][A-Z][A-Z]不对？
<ofan> zxg: shell不支持
<ofan> [ 是shell的操作符
<zxg> 查了下， 知道原因了， 是local的问题
<zxg> *locale
<zxg> 设置变量LANG=C 就可以了。
<ayaka> 问一下关于打包的事， tar xvf /mnt/1.tar / ，这样打出来的包，结构是 / ，下一层有 /bin 这样吗， 还是第一层就是又有 /bin 
<ofan> ayaka: 这是解压缩
<ayaka> c
<ayaka> cvf 手滑了
<ofan> ayaka: 按照目录结构来的
<ayaka> 到底会是怎么样阿
<ofan> ayaka: 就是跟看到的一样
<ayaka> 我想达成后一种，即归档文件的第一级就是 /bin 这些，方便还原
<ofan> 那你写/干嘛
<ofan> 打包后直接就是 第一级就是bin , usr, dev....
<alvin_rxg> jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<fivesheep> yo alvin_rxg 
<alvin_rxg> no
<alvin_rxg> 求 《孙启燕 - 爱情海》 flac
<alvin_rxg> >_<    http://www.verycd.com/topics/82060/
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 飞利浦 -《莫扎特全集》(Complete Mozart Edition)[APE]_VeryCD电驴下载
<alvin_rxg> 44.7GB ..
<alvin_rxg> 可能是這個 http://www.amazon.de/Wolfgang-Amadeus-Mozart-Gesamtwerk-CD-ROM/dp/B00410LHBG/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1329765856&sr=8-12
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Gesamtwerk (170 CDs + 1 DVD + 1 CD-ROM): Mozart Akademie Amsterdam, Jaap Ter Linden, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Amazon.de: Musik
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想回国也别用这着数啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 找遣返
<alvin_rxg> 沒流量，不用想了
<alvin_rxg> 不如花個100塊錢買呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可以bt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: -er
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 加密下载
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: amule不行 那网络是开放的
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 离线迅雷得了. 
<alvin_rxg> 44.7GB，假設下載速度 500KB/s 需要 93742秒……
<alvin_rxg> 我硬盤只有10來G  可以使用。。
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 谁用迅雷啊
<gebjgd> 上古卷轴下好咯
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 离线迅雷
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 给100rmb, 一年半. 用它来帮你挂emule, bt. 然后你只需要http从它那拖回来
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没用过
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没什么可下载的
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你可以理解为一个mldonkey 下载机.  但它有个优点就是, 很多东西其实你提交个emule地址, 东西立即就有了. 因为之前有人下载过, 它只是做个hardlink给你
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 有下载的东西都直接bt下载了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我现在很多东西价格如果我认为过得去, 我就直接买了..
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 莫扎特的 170張CD都買了吧
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我很少为软件掏钱
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 或者说从来不
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 负担不起的东西我可不会买
<fivesheep> 有些东西我认为不值那么多
<fivesheep> 也不买
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 前天在saturn看到了一个rapoo的键盘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 相当不错 卖40欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 网上一看 国内150
<alvin_rxg> ?
<fivesheep> rapoo不是廉价货么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 超薄的
<fivesheep> 对手不好
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 早就不是了
<alvin_rxg> 薄不薄無所謂。手感重要
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 现在是一线大厂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 手感超好
<alvin_rxg> 那ok
<alvin_rxg> 我那 12,99€ 的邏輯鍵盤也不錯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是一个档次的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你可以周末去看看
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 等以後有錢了，買個新電腦，再考慮新鍵盤
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 超薄 手感 强过cherry类型的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 国内带啊
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 国内才150
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆回国 正好让她带2个过来
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 行，你送我一個
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个给我的 一个给老婆用的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你想什么美事呢
<alvin_rxg> 買二送一
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还是从saturn买吧
<knownbad> 吃小火锅去
<gebjgd> 老色鬼最近一定爽歪歪了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近才发现微黑米不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是必须10号字体
<alvin_rxg> 那字體不行
<alvin_rxg> 半年前不行。現在不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么不行?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 效果还可以啊
<alvin_rxg> 筆畫歪的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 開個網頁截圖，順便說下你的版本好
<alvin_rxg> 版本號
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不歪啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 网页?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-20022012-210359.php
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y Bildschirmfoto partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<alvin_rxg> 別拿正黑來忽悠
<alvin_rxg> 那應該是宋體
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 说的就是微黑米啊
<alvin_rxg> 微米黑沒點陣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你让我开网页的
<alvin_rxg> 我讓你開使用微米黑的網頁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 浏览器没配置
<alvin_rxg> 你丫配置下瀏覽器字體唄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我丫为什么要配置下?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-20022012-210719.php
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y Bildschirmfoto partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 配置了 你看看 http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-20022012-210939.php
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y Bildschirmfoto partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<alvin_rxg> 還是宋體……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 效果不错 但是小于10号字体立马完蛋
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我调不出来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你就看终端里的那个吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 另外空格很奇怪 是个乱字符
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 版本號多少？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:  0.2.0_beta-5
<alvin_rxg> 那一樣的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有个0.2-3
<alvin_rxg> 看來是字號小的原因，但平時我用的字號都聽小的。。
<alvin_rxg> *挺小
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 它的字号就是很小
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又上了这个wqy-microhei-nightly_build 0.2-3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不赖 挺好看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 默認大小 http://uploadpie.com/n25EM    放大 http://uploadpie.com/IUUCv
<alvin_rxg> mirco hei 小字號，重心不穩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不会吧 你看看我的这个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-20022012-212227.php
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y Bildschirmfoto partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎还好啊
<alvin_rxg> 10號？
<alvin_rxg> 12號……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚才12号, 现在用的9号 你看看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你用12號字體，我這邊9號，沒法比較的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-20022012-212640.php
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y Bildschirmfoto partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 能不能換個英文的圖站啊？。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这是什么文的?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我用的xfce4-shooter默认的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你那字體的渲染沒調吧……9號的效果比我的還差。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 對比下其中一行文字 http://uploadpie.com/CfvYW
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我這邊 micro hei 的渲染是調得合適了，但小字號歪的，重心不穩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 奇怪, 你的字体好难看
<alvin_rxg> 你的壓根就虛掉了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩是的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你剛給的圖，正中間 http://goo.gl/Ggy9S  和我的圖比較 http://uploadpie.com/CfvYW
<alvin_rxg> 就是 “還是宋體” 那一行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你的正黑是不是在 .fonts.conf 裏邊配置了渲染？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Bu2REqcZ
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 需要調節的是 hintstyle。
<alvin_rxg> :wq
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: hintstyle == hintnone  => http://uploadpie.com/gvlgB
<alvin_rxg> 這樣重心啥的ok了，但有點虛……比正黑還虛
<alvin_rxg> :w
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是圆体好看
<alvin_rxg> 反正 microhei 我這邊很難調整到滿意的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算了 我还是圆体了
<alvin_rxg> 你怎麽才折騰字體…早幹嗎去了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是 我是今天看到别人的桌面
<alvin_rxg> 是那些用大字號的人？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是他们屏幕大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然10 或者11
<Freebuilder> 我竟然没关 xchat
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 浪費電可恥。 xD
<Freebuilder> 在聊字体？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 自由贱客
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 草
<alvin_rxg> 希臘希臘，在幹嗎呢。。
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 在arch邮件列表上已经欢迎过你一次了
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 烤
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 周六的时候买了一个rapoo的无线鼠标
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 10欧 因为减价 原价是15欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还以为占到了便宜了呢
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 网上一看价格 国内45元
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠 再也不在这里买耗材了
<alvin_rxg> 你就別想著拿德國的工資在中國消費了，行不？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就等我老婆给我带了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2个键盘 一个鼠标 还有个洁身器
<alvin_rxg> 潔身器？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> whats it?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 冲屁眼的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽歪歪 你没用过?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我家2002年就有了
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> 你們倆ooxx 的時候用吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用手纸了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 冲的更干净
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://news.cn.yahoo.com/heye/fcj/
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y 《黑眼睛》第十三期：舍不得吃我家的腊猪肉_雅虎资讯
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=364474
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 有没有关机前执行自定义命令的机制 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 你不是用arch的么
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 很簡單啊，寫個東東放到 rc0.d 裏邊
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 何曾说过？
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 我知道写，只是想问下有没有现成的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 你没用过opensuse吧
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 它的开关机脚本就是这么走的
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 开机有个序列 关机有个序列
<alvin_rxg> 或者你用 archlinux，更簡單，就一個 rc.shutdown ...
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 你不是arch用户 为什么加入到了archlinux.cn的邮件列表
<alvin_rxg> archlinux.cn => server not found ?
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 当我还是 arch 用户的时候就加入了
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 两年多了
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 错了，三年多了
<alvin_rxg> 09年我也差不多剛開始用 archlinux
<alvin_rxg> 09 年不穩定的使用。10年夏天才穩定使用 linux 
<alvin_rxg> *才開始
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 那干嘛不用了?
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 换了debian?
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 更新太过频繁
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 所以换了debian?
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 你可以不更新啊
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 不更新，很多小问题
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 没怎么遇到.现在换了debian 还是ubuntu
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, Debian stable 也有很多小问题，更新也不解决，它只更新安全 bug。但我累了，不想换了
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 11年 archlinux 挺穩定了。。
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 我说的是小 bug
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: debian stable 太老 问题更多 还不如用arch 少更新就完了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 比如?
<alvin_rxg> apt-get source -b  前幾天剛從 #mpd 那邊雪來的
<alvin_rxg> 一個月一次？
<alvin_rxg> 這會兒做個測試，看看從 uni源 裝軟件是不是耗流量的
<Freebuilder> 不知你们信不信， Debian 那种厚重的文化吸引着我
<Freebuilder> 真的
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 怎么文化了?
<Freebuilder> 说不清楚
<gebjgd> .........
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> 跟没说一样
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 推薦個游戲，讓我裝了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 最好 100來MB大小的
<Freebuilder> 或许和我 09 年遭遇过重大人生转折有关
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么游戏?
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 啥人生转折了?
<alvin_rxg> 隨便咯，就是為了消耗流量
<Freebuilder> 开始对中国传统文化感兴趣了，虽然现在依然很业余
<alvin_rxg> 越劇？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不懂
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 人生转折和发行版有什么关系
<alvin_rxg> 完蛋了， debian-multimedia 怎麽跟著更新了…
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, debian-multimedia 怎么了？
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 我只需要一個軟件包，其他的不需要。怕就怕啥時候出問題
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你为啥要用老内核
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 我的源一直都有 debian-multimedia，没什么问题。它只附带更新一些多媒体相关的库。
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 就是會出問題的，我不想 vlc 又不行了…
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 汗！我只用 smplayer。
<alvin_rxg> x_X 我用來看  dvb 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: vlc没在普通源里?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在啊。就是不希望它更新到新版本呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不能锁?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跟arch似的
<alvin_rxg> 可以。但我是希望跟著debian官方跑…
<alvin_rxg> 我想 debian 官方更新的時候，那個找不到源頭的問題也應該解決了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就自己负责了
<alvin_rxg> 退回去唄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这就是你用debian的理由?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: vlc?
<alvin_rxg> 不光 vlc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接lxc完事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 像你这种情况
<alvin_rxg> 你硬盤大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你硬盘小?
<alvin_rxg> 對，只有10G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 10g够了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你硬盘都放了什么东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那当时有35欧 500g硬盘的时候你不去买
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 学生公寓爽么
<alvin_rxg> 很爽啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 认识了几个德国妹了?
<alvin_rxg> 0個
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 参加那里的party啊
<alvin_rxg> 現在有毛 party
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们那里太次了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当初我们的那个学生公寓 每个周末都有party
<sevk>  06:14
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: vga输出到大屏幕确实不行
<Freebuilder> Linux from Scratch 后面那个单词如何理解？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=364475
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 如何判断某文件是否可执行 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-21
<kingbo> 早
<wobu> 早，吃了吗
<kingbo> 没吃早饭属更早了
<wobu> 不知道吃点什么
<kingbo> 稀饭就可以了
<kingbo> 加个馒头饼子会更好
<sevk> 早饭一个苹果+2片面包。
 * LOL_ hi
<kingbo> 真省钱
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<iGnome> roylez: 今天这么早。平时不都是好晚才上班嘛
<iGnome> 我都还想睡觉。
<iGnome> sevk: 你早上吃苹果。向往资本主义生活吧。
<sevk> iGnome, 我不知道我是否在早上吃一个苹果。  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: KFC?
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你早上吃KFC。向往资本主义生活吧。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 昨天下午五楼的翻译妹相距7米电话讨论1小时...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ... 我是说中午
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你有伞不...
<MeaCulpa> 万一下雨...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你让我想起了一则sickpedia的文章
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升12.04后鼠标滚轮左右和上下都变成button4和button5了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364485 本来是用btnx配置微软鼠标的，升12.04以后似乎没有效果，xmodmap -pp显示还是13键鼠标，但是xev发现鼠标滚轮左右和上下都是button4 和button5。有什么解决办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenf — 2012-02-21 9:13 
<zero_> hello world
<zero_> hello world again!
<caleb-> G+ 解封了
<LOL_> caleb-: 真的?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/9c7Ox.jpg
<soya> caleb-: 不用改hosts也可以访问了？
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/fL5r3.jpg
<roylez> LOL_: 醒醒吧
<roylez> LOL_: 9点半了
<zero_> 有人试过Cisco vpnclient吗？请教个问题
<zero_> 现在有个问题就是 就是在自动重启时执行vpnclient connect 时时，需要人工干涉下
<zero_> 比如鼠标随便移一下 或者键盘移动一下 就可以连上了
<zero_> 但是如果不去管它的话 就会出现连接超时
<zero_> 。。有什么办法解决吗？
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/wlEI6.jpg
<LOL_> roylez: caleb- 说G+解封了,
<roylez> LOL_: http://i.imgur.com/sNbHz.jpg
<zero_> 有人知道如何解决吗那个问题吗？
<WiiW> 由于 plus.google.com 响应时间过长，导致“Google Chrome 浏览器”无法加载网页。该网站可能已崩溃，或者您的互联网连接出现了问题。
<sevk> 
<iGnome> roylez: 印加死嘎嘛？是玩具吧。
<roylez> iGnome: ？？？说汉语啊
<iGnome> 一个一个查字典。都是汉语。
<iGnome> 自己发图，自己不记得。nnnd
<roylez> lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/TPs2E.jpg
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/cxTBi.gif
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 地雷27 kill...
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: muhaha
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 难得。都是小白吧。谁没事踩地雷玩哦。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 重生点，补血，那个地图很乱，就是抢燃料开坦克
<iGnome> 有一个地下通道的那地图？
<MeaCulpa> 地雷放在那些角落即可，有的是Rambo医生踩
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 对
<MeaCulpa> 这地图都是医生
<iGnome> 那地图，才不踩地雷呢。都是高走。
<MeaCulpa> 很没意思，唯一乐趣就是拿地雷阴他们
<MeaCulpa> 草丛很多，转角多...
<iGnome> 还有杀respam。堵住杀
<MeaCulpa> 高走会被狙击
<iGnome> 很难的。
<MeaCulpa> MG42狙击...
<MeaCulpa> 我就干这个
<iGnome> 通道太多。spy活不了多久。
<iGnome> 到处都可以爬进去
<MeaCulpa> 这地图乱，还是医生乱打
<MeaCulpa> 有人就是有靠墙歇息的本能
<MeaCulpa> 这本能就是唉地雷的份
<iGnome> 是乱。因为有几个地方要去抢。
<MeaCulpa> 很多玩家像狗一样，看到墙角就要去休息
<MeaCulpa> 专炸狗~~
<iGnome> 通道无数。守不住的。除开太白。
<MeaCulpa> 这地图我最高38 land mine kill
<iGnome> 。。
<MeaCulpa> 是在jay2 人多的时候...
<iGnome> 只有最后一个地点，还可以用地雷哦。
<iGnome> 最后一个，最远的哪个燃料
<iGnome> 地道一直通哪里。其实
<MeaCulpa> 我38kill 就是最后是allied用地雷防守
<MeaCulpa> 这地图是我唯一喜欢allied的地图，Axis踩地雷的太多了
<iGnome> 人很多？
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/cxTBi.gif
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 刚才貌似16v16
<MeaCulpa> 后来13v14
<MeaCulpa> jay2 那次我是24v24, 狂炸
<MeaCulpa> jay1 slot数量少
<tenzu> roylez: 看着就疼
<iGnome> 人多，还可能。因为防守有人帮忙。进攻的就混乱，来不急仔细看。
<MeaCulpa> 进攻还是要靠Eng小分队
<MeaCulpa> 那些家伙都做医生去了...只有看不下去了才用Eng玩两次
<MeaCulpa> Eng菜鸟好多，刚才主要没人和我抢地雷，否则很难
<iGnome> 那关，纯粹是pk。当然医生。
<iGnome> 没可以守的地方哦。
<MeaCulpa> 有的是可以布雷的地方 ~当然前提是别让对手到处都是
<MeaCulpa> 基本布2个点，就被巡山的医生做掉了
<iGnome> 人少。没人帮忙防守。你的地雷别想布。
<MeaCulpa> 不过步枪威力还是很大的，对打医生打不过的
<MeaCulpa> 只要是你先发现他，还是胜算很高的
<iGnome> 步枪，打不中。
<iGnome> 你进2xxping？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我刚才300不到的ping,舒服
<iGnome> 我昨天一直MG。没办法。只是地点都选得好。MG确保胜利。
<MeaCulpa> http://et.trackbase.net/index.php?mod=playerinfo&idx=3053638
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y [et.trackbase.net] » Statistics for player: awk '!a[$0]++'
<MeaCulpa> 287 ping
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/2ssV5
<iGnome> alies必胜的关，我都守住了。MG
<roylez> tenzu: 这样的屁股？我不感兴趣，lol    http://i.imgur.com/ks0sc.jpg
<iGnome> 在jay3，jay4不开那模式。没人了。
<tenzu> roylez: 表情碉堡了
<roylez> tenzu: 猫王果然gay得可以
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/o7NZB
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Hmm... Where is the gym leader? - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 拒绝求婚是不是要买一顿饭给男人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/7rh9L.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一大早就把reddit刷光了，我怎么过这一天啊
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/g9gYq.jpg
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何找回藏在Ubuntu系统文件下的压缩文件？？感谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364489 我一台电脑上面装了xp+ubuntu双系统，由于工作原因很少用ubuntu，所以对其只了解皮毛，或者连皮毛都算不上，上次我把一个压缩包放到了File System 这个盘的某个目录的N层子目录下了，这几天突然想找回来，想用window …
<tenzu> roylez: 我都是平躺着放肚皮上
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/oOd7g.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<iGnome> roylez: 你可以发美女图啊。一天就过去了
<tenzu> roylez: 我...我看到那个灯塔的瞬间邪恶了一下
<iGnome> tenzu: 我以为你说你lp呢。 -> tenzu	roylez: 我都是平躺着放肚皮上
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/e8TmX
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Quick! here comes the google car..Strike a Pose - Imgur 
<tenzu> iGnome: 神, 你今天的谈话中点总是指向coitus相关
<tenzu> 我要换个联通卡, nnd
<tenzu> 这移动卡太SB了
<iGnome> 麻烦翻译下
<tenzu> iGnome: coitus = 交配
<iGnome> 文绉绉的语态？
<tenzu> iGnome: the big bang theory里学的
<iGnome> 今天我只有一句相关的。还是你自己引起的。 :D
<huntxu> tenzu: intercourse比較好理解
<iGnome> 都文学家？
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, 你拒绝了别的男人的求婚？
<huntxu> 哪，intercourse是最低俗的了啊
<tenzu> huntxu: 神只能听懂fvck
<iGnome> 交沟？
<roylez> 说汉语啊神
<iGnome> 这是古文。
<L-----D> 交媾
<iGnome> 疼疼欺负别人。我只好古文来说。
<iGnome> 打不出那字。
<huntxu> 神的輸入法該更新了
<iGnome> 说古文，欺负这些香蕉。
<tenzu> 我不会念那个字...
<tenzu> 交媾
<tenzu> 啊, 真的念gou
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/199950 tenzu 就欺负你了。咋的。
<L-----D> tenzu表示高潮了
<iGnome> lol
<tenzu> 神现在喜欢嫩口了
<L-----D> 求种子
<iGnome> L-----D: 大庭广众的，你居然求种。
 * L-----D ultra deep ride palomino|working 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，现在telebooth都能预定了
<zhanshime> 自己下个p2p search不就神马都有了
 * palomino|working 把LD切成1cm宽的段
<L-----D> palomino|working, 天天迟到 还敢反抗？
<palomino|working> 你羡慕嫉妒恨么
<iGnome> p҉a҉l҉o҉m҉i҉n҉o҉|҉w҉o҉r҉k҉i҉n҉g҉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...原来的telebooth现在变conf了...
<palomino|working> .... , iGnome
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/uU5hR.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 现在才来，打断你的马腿
<palomino|working> 还是打断LD中腿吧，他喜欢 , roylez
<iGnome> p-a-l-o-m-i-n-o-|-w-o-r-k-i-n-g-
<iGnome> 1em的分段破马。
<WiiW> > '1em的分段破马。'   .ii   '-'
<tenzu> iGnome: 神你越来越重口了
<sevk> WiiW, 1-e-m-的-分-段-破-马-。
<L-----D> palomino|working, 你已经被轮J了
<palomino|working> 这你也羡慕嫉妒恨? , L-----D
<iGnome> 破马这口才，应该去搞传销。
<larry____> 我的邮件客户端在学校是正常的,但是回家之后就连不上邮箱了,网络是没有问题的?这是为什么呢?
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • unetbootin-windows-563制作U盘启动盘失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364492 我用unetbootin-windows-563制作ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-amd64 U盘启动盘后，屏幕就一光标，根本进不了系统，怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cynthiaalpha — 2012-02-21 10:34 
<huntxu> > 'eexpress'   .ii   '-'
<sevk> huntxu, e-e-x-p-r-e-s-s
 * microcai 5555555555
 * microcai ivybridge 跳票了
<palomino|working> 不是说只有移动双核跳票么 , microcai
<huntxu> 啥型號，賣多少錢...
<microcai> palomino|working:   555 555 
<microcai> palomino|working: 我还在等 ASUA N46 
<huntxu> 不跳票也買不起...
<palomino|working> 3770k
<palomino|working> 332$
<palomino|working> 准备买这个。。
<huntxu> 壕...
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> :o , microcai
<huntxu> 332人民幣，我都拿不出來。。。
<palomino|working> 14英寸 1600x900 , microcai
<palomino|working> nice阿。。。 , microcai
<palomino|working> .... , huntxu
<roylez> palomino|working: 破毫马，你跟毫猪是啥关系？
<L-----D> palomino|working, 我也买这个
<palomino|working> 豪主席? , roylez
<L-----D> palomino|working, 然后不许你超频
<palomino|working> .... , L-----D
<roylez> adam8157: 出来帮我把破马踢了
<palomino|working> orc买3930k且不超频 , L-----D
<palomino|working> =_= , roylez
<roylez> tenzu: 你帮我踢也行
<huntxu> L-----D: 你讓他超頻，不過兩秒鐘後燒掉
<L-----D> 3930k是几核
<L-----D> 多少钱
<palomino|working> 6
<L-----D> 我擦
<palomino|working> 586$好像
<L-----D> ...
<microcai> L-----D: 我旁边就一台 3960k 的破电脑
<L-----D> 太米了
<microcai> L-----D:  6 核的
<palomino|working> orc让我推荐 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 我说3930k , L-----D
<palomino|working> orc说不要带K的，不吵频 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 我说没有不带的 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 过了几秒后我突然领悟 , L-----D
<huntxu> 關鍵詞是破電腦啊尼瑪...
<palomino|working> 他这是要3960X阿- - , L-----D
<microcai> huntxu: intel 送的
<palomino|working> :o , microcai
<microcai> huntxu: 白送
<microcai> palomino|working:  工程样机
<huntxu> microcai: 求快遞
<huntxu> microcai: 到付就行
<palomino|working> 我们跟intel没交情的人，需要培养多深的基情才能得到3960x? , microcai
 * adam8157 在上一个鸟卡内基课...
<microcai> palomino|working: 这 ... 只需要你是个卖电脑的
<iGnome> 卖电脑靠基情？
<huntxu> adam8157: 啊當你沒人性，怎麽會有弱點
<palomino|working> .........
<L-----D> palomino|working, 不超频的3930k 我们能打败它么
<iGnome> 微菜也跑出来了。这不听话的
<palomino|working> .... , L-----D
<palomino|working> 超到冒烟大概可以 , L-----D
<L-----D> 逼它降频
<palomino|working> 当然要是打游戏，随便超超就赢了 , L-----D
<iGnome> microcai: 为啥 wind 说你不听话？
<microcai> iGnome: 因为我老是迟到
<iGnome> 哦。这个小毛病嘛。
<microcai> iGnome: 上梁不正啊，他比我还晚 
<iGnome> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: nnnd 你午餐，要吃1小时？
<iGnome> 才11点
<microcai> iGnome: 现在他还没来呢
<huntxu> microcai: 你去了紅旗？
<iGnome> :D 这你们2个适合了
<microcai> huntxu: 是啊
<microcai> huntxu: 性浪太不爽了
<huntxu> microcai: lerosua，都受不了wind折騰，回廣州去了啊
<iGnome> wind是工作狂。斗篷是休闲派。
<microcai> huntxu: wind 瞎折腾
<microcai> huntxu: 红旗自从有了 wind 就没成绩了
<iGnome> 。。
<WiiW> 我吃40分钟午饭
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂，怎麽打xterm的顏色
<huntxu> roylez: 256那個表
<huntxu> microcai: 聽說發一個月發兩個月工資啊現在...
<microcai> huntxu: 如果真的这样我开心死啊
<microcai> huntxu: 可惜没有
<huntxu> microcai: ...我現在的team 6個人，兩個以前在紅旗...隔壁team一個...
<huntxu> 都是沒錢的時候跑出來的
<huntxu> 現在悔了
<microcai> huntxu:  ?
<microcai> huntxu: 红旗现在还是没钱啊，贷款发工资的
<huntxu> microcai: 信你才怪，國企員工整天喊沒錢的
<microcai> huntxu:  ... 你要觉得红旗好你可以来啊
<huntxu> microcai: 我只有被鄙視的份
<microcai> huntxu: 怎么会
<microcai> huntxu: 不会的啦
<jyfl987> microcai: 你上班时间有一半是请假的吧
<adam8157> huntxu: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/color-chart
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: color-chart at master from adam8157/scripts - GitHub
<microcai> jyfl987: 是啊
<sound> 问大家个问题     我用笔记本无线网卡作ap发射信号    但是为什么会频繁的提示连接已建立  然后立马就又断开啊     根本没法用。。。
<microcai> jyfl987: 等天气暖了再说啊，现在挤公交悲惨啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 不是有车么
<microcai> jyfl987: 浙 C
<jyfl987> microcai: 别告诉我你的车是拿来占位的
<microcai> jyfl987: 车是用来看的
<jyfl987> microcai: 那咋了 外地牌不让进京？
<microcai> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> microcai: 2b
<microcai> jyfl987:  ...  3b 
<jyfl987> microcai: 买了电动车 就可以上帝都牌照了 你这是自己折腾自己
<microcai> jyfl987:谁说的啊
<microcai> jyfl987: 一样要摇号
<microcai> jyfl987:  摇号又不是为了治理污染，是治理拥堵
<jyfl987> microcai: 不参加摇号的 这个我去北京车管所看的政策
<jyfl987> microcai: 你不要想当然 他现在是要鼓励电动车
<microcai> jyfl987: 真的假的啊
<L-----D> 电动车不摇号
<jyfl987> microcai: 自己看就是了 
<microcai> jyfl987:  那电动车限行不？
<L-----D> 我当初也问过
<jyfl987> microcai: 都不摇号了 还限个p行阿
<Kandu> jyfl987: 可迴轉了沒?
<L-----D> 限行
<jyfl987> Kandu: 什么回转？
<L-----D> 限行看车牌的
<jyfl987> L-----D: 好像车管所说也不限行 
<L-----D> 我觉得罚款照相 看不出你的车是不是电动车
<microcai> L-----D: 正解
<L-----D> 我不确信
<L-----D> 因为我后来一摇就摇到了
<jyfl987> L-----D: 没关系 电动车加上国家补贴没几块钱 碰到罚得多 把车子一扔 搞个自行车走人就可以了
<L-----D> 电动车挺贵的 便宜的只有BYD
<jyfl987> 而且电动车加速快 不知道交警是否追得上你 
<jyfl987> L-----D: 那是没补贴的价格
<L-----D> 不能够 我那时看了日产聆风
<L-----D> 要20w+
<microcai> jyfl987: 现在有成熟的电动车不？
<psychologe> 问个问题啊！   每次看电视查案类的节目，为什么警察调的监控视频都这么不清楚，无论是银行的，商场的，还是大马路上的。到底是神马原因。技术原因还是其他？
<L-----D> 而且现在没处加电 小区也没充电桩
<L-----D> 据说以后可能是直接换电池  到时标准换了 车白买了
<iGnome> 去路灯上接一个逆变器嘛。
<iGnome> 爬电杆
<jyfl987> microcai: 他刚才说的 日产凌风很不错 不过就是要考虑补贴到不到位
<jyfl987> microcai: 如果没补贴 自己掏腰包 划不来的
<L-----D> psychologe, 老的都是那样不清楚的
<microcai> jyfl987: 尼桑啊？ 垃圾，不敢买
<L-----D> psychologe, 新的那种山寨博世的 360度的那种
<L-----D> 很清楚
<jyfl987> microcai: 对了 北京在建快速换电站
<jyfl987> 可能北京想推换电池的
<jyfl987> 不过我个人比较欣赏 高压充电的那种
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • win7下装了Ubuntu11.10为什么没有生成Ubuntu的启动菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364495 win7下装了Ubuntu11.10为什么没有生成Ubuntu的启动菜单，进不了系统。 大家装的也是这样的吗？要自己动手改启动引导的吗？我按照网上的教程改了都进不了系统啊，不想只是在虚拟机里玩玩 统计信息: 发表于 由 cynthiaal …
<L-----D> 电动车标准的阻力在于 中石油和中石化
<jyfl987> 但换电的有个好处 电池技术日新月异 有新技术可以立刻投入使用 
<jyfl987> L-----D: 不是这两家 想搞电动车的很多 电池都不能互相统一 搞个p
<microcai> jyfl987: 也有个坏处，就是你的好电池被换成了垃圾
<jyfl987> microcai: 他们又跑不掉
<iGnome> 换电池? 那就是把本来应该省下的钱，再收上去罗。 jyfl987
<microcai> jyfl987: dang 也跑不掉啊，照样耍你没商量
<iGnome> 这招损。
<L-----D> 假如推广电动车 按照现在的说法是全交给国电电力
<jyfl987> microcai: 有个坏处是 有人可以收买换电站的人 给你换电池的时候加个带gps的电池 比如你老婆
<L-----D> 石化双雄就废了
<jyfl987> 不过电的确实便宜 很适合跑出租
<jyfl987> 出租车要是换上电的 油费那快省不少 估计能减轻负担
<microcai> jyfl987:  我老婆要是有那么多心眼我开心死了
<jyfl987> microcai: 再等一阵吧 有一些很酷的电动车也出来了
<jyfl987> microcai: 我只是举例 那个 ￥『你』 是个变量
<microcai> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> 这人真是 死脑筋
<jyfl987> 上次我还找到个电动车价格表来着 
<microcai> jyfl987:  "有人" --> 伟光正 , 你 ---> P民
<microcai> jyfl987: 那不是天天被 伟光正 监视了
<jyfl987> microcai: 是有可能 所以我老觉得科技的未来很黑暗阿
<jyfl987> microcai: 好在 皇上和八位旗主 目前还不会编程
<microcai> jyfl987:  北京目前还没有一家销售电动汽车的4S店 
<L-----D> microcai, BYD
<jyfl987> microcai: 有 是你们浙江的一个国产的 做得跟suv一样 那个太贵了
<microcai> L-----D:  ... ...
<microcai> jyfl987:  多少钱能买到啊
<microcai> jyfl987: 现在买了车彻底没钱了
<iGnome> 德国叫停“电动汽车发展计划” 联邦政府“很差 
<iGnome>  02-21
<iGnome> 纯电动汽车项目“不成熟”有调整“ 东莞电动汽 
<iGnome>  02-21
<L-----D> 因为德国取消核电站了吧 ;D
<jyfl987> 欧洲那些国家是没救的
<jyfl987> 太理想化了 维持不了多久的
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Texlive中的\title问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364497 刚开始学Tex。。嗯。有点纳闷。 我如果写 Code: \title{这是Xe\TeX编排的文档} ，编译那个文件就报错： Code: \@title ->这是Xe\TeX 。并且产生的pdf标题在Xe后面的文字都没了。 如果把\Tex中的\去掉，就正常了。 \tex这个在正文中是编 …
<jyfl987> microcai: 等一阵 过一阵那些5-6w的车进来了 加上国家补贴 你基本就是花牌照 证件的钱而已
<microcai> jyfl987: what ?
<microcai> jyfl987: 那我得买一辆玩去
<microcai> jyfl987: 反正就牌照钱， 到时候电池换不起我就不开了，呵呵
<jyfl987> microcai: 所以还是高压充电成本小
<microcai> jyfl987: 换电快
<jyfl987> 现在新电动车 高压充电都可以在1个小时内冲到80% 足够了
<jyfl987> microcai: 换电也不快 你去问问 bones好了 他老婆就在换电站里工作 杭州
<microcai> jyfl987: 那是他们没有使用标准电池插槽 + 没有时候自动换电池 装备
<jyfl987> microcai: 这个标准就是个问题 现在没标准 连充电标准都没有 虽然许多都支持家用220v 但高压的就不同了 有的是380v 有的是别的 
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<jyfl987> microcai: 还有电池大小也要有规格 结合部分也要有规格 不然你怎么直接用机械来快速换
<CyrusYzGTt> http://vinzv.de/raspberry-pi-fedora-remix-kommt/
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi: Fedora Remix kommt | vinzv
<jyfl987> http://mathiasbynens.be/demo/css-without-html  这个有意思
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 问过 raspberry的人 确定这个是在中国生产的 而且他们准备以后可以从工厂发货
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 哦哦，， 那多少 軟妹幣??
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那还不是老价格 这东西又不是盈利的
<CyrusYzGTt>  jyfl987 ,,
<jyfl987> 不过我希望君正可以搞这个
<jyfl987> 买板子送一个 see misp run (jz modified)
<jyfl987> s/misp/mips/g
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/digi/58430-20111025.html?ref=ML&limitstart=0
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【IFA综述】“4K“、”智能”电视火热，在家也需要便携终端（一）
<jyfl987> 靠 4k? 莫非是mips
<yue> DXF文件格式用得多吗
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你终于来了啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ivybridge 跳票了， 555555555555555
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这回你当不了愿大头了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 就是因为该死的农企不给力
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/flat/58368-20111019.html?ref=ML&limitstart=0
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 索尼的4K投影仪亮相“CEATEC 2011”
<jyfl987> microcai: CyrusYzGTt 这里还有谁是买i7的？ 要不咱组个 i7club
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/flat/58534-20111031.html?ref=ML
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【FPDI】打动人心的4K×2K超高分辨率显示器
<microcai> jyfl987:  CyrusYzGTt me , 不知道了 ，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 這些都是 4k的 資料
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/flat/56892-20110620.html?ref=ML
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 4K×2K之后竞争核心将转向临场感，即使不是3D也可提供景深
<microcai> jyfl987: 如果电动车用绿牌不就可以识别出来了嘛，那就不限行了
<microcai> jyfl987: 我觉得先大力发展电动摩托车吧
<microcai> jyfl987: 到现在电动摩托车都是灰色状态
<jyfl987> microcai: 电动摩托车不好管 电动汽车好管 当然其实是电动摩托车最省空间
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,
<jyfl987> 我现在最烦的就是 一个破qq车还要占那么多位
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,, 額，， 我現在木有錢買，， ivy i7,,, 等 5年後應該能買，，‘
<microcai> jyfl987: 挂摩托车牌，要摩托车驾照不就是了
<jyfl987> microcai: 我刚才跟你说过 摩托车价格更低 出了事 人家直接扔车就跑了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/mech/59908-20120220.html?ref=ML&limitstart=0
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【奇思妙想】剪刀刃中隐藏着什么？
<jyfl987> microcai: 而且电动的 加速很快 又没声音 很容易出事 当然 政府想得是没油水可捞 而不是解决问题
<microcai> jyfl987:  吊销驾照就是了
<microcai> jyfl987: 现在开车的不是怕罚款，最怕的就是吊销驾照啊 
<roylez> huntxu: 我的zsh里面有个function叫256tab
<MeaCulpa> 没驾照只能开土方车了
<microcai> jyfl987: 考驾照就是另一直高考啊，谁想再来一次
<jyfl987> microcai: 许多人无照上路的 碰到交警就逃 电动的速度很快的
<jyfl987> microcai: 除非你有人脸识别 加上电子管制的道路 否则 防不胜防 
<microcai> jyfl987:  那谁让交警太没车技了呢
<MeaCulpa> 交警不佩枪
<microcai> jyfl987: 追个电动车都追不到
<MeaCulpa> 随便搞
<jyfl987> microcai: 交警的摩托是油的 加速没电动的快阿 
<microcai> jyfl987: 那交警也用电的不就行了
<MeaCulpa> 没地方充电...
<jyfl987> microcai: 而且你看交警的摩托两边都带两个大的箱子 如果碰到别人车子窄 随便钻个巷弄你就追不上了
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神指点..wubi安装未完成 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364503 装每个版本都在同一个地方出错,提取内核之后安装就错误了.. 代码上不了这么多 在附件里.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 4891829211 — 2012-02-21 11:55 
<microcai> jyfl987: 交警不会开直升机追啊
<microcai> jyfl987: 说白了他们就是土匪，哪有什么能力
<jyfl987> microcai:现在偷车派出所都不管 还管这个？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你以为警察有那么多警力阿
<huntxu> roylez: 還是啊當手寫256行帥
<microcai> jyfl987: 他们都去维稳去了
<jyfl987> microcai: 你可以去杭州看看 到处都是那种电动单车窜来窜去 无声无息 飞快的擦身而过
<roylez> huntxu: 哪里？
<huntxu> <adam8157> huntxu: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/color-chart
<sevk> huntxu ⇪ t: color-chart at master from adam8157/scripts - GitHub
<microcai> jyfl987: 电动车哪有三蹦子来的威胁大啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.ifanr.com/73831
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 会认路的 Kinect 机器人 - 爱范儿 · Beats of Bits - 发现创新价值的科技媒体
<MeaCulpa> 幽灵电动车....
<roylez> huntxu: ....... 渣到爆了
<MeaCulpa> 我只看到无数苦逼的没电的电动车...
<jyfl987> microcai: 你说那种三轮的么？ 我们那菜贩子都用那种的 挺快的 载重也不错 将来打内战肯定靠那个
<roylez> huntxu: 256tab 3
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ...
<jyfl987> microcai: 你没看利比亚内战 许多人是用皮卡么
<jyfl987> microcai: 将来贵国打内战 必然是电动车的天下
<MeaCulpa> 电动车...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: zsh有啥autoload爆多函数的方法？只能一个函数一个文件？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: autoload ${fpath[1]}/*(:t)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: autoload fpath第一个目录里面的所有东西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没用，我有个文件里写满各个函数，我要一把autoload进来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 懒得分文件，我现在用个脚本自动分...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没戏
<MeaCulpa> 最好是想source那样，又没那么大footprint
<MeaCulpa> :(
<MeaCulpa> 我source一把的话，zsh占好多内存了
<MeaCulpa> 一个source耗时一分半...
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那個 bug 修好了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没autoload，zsh早就被撑爆了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你给我修了？？
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如此共享如何配 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364506 某 Linux 服务器 nbls1，装有 samba 服务。其上有用户 user1。 当 user1 本地登录时，对 /home/user1 可任意读写毫无疑问。 要求当 user1 访问 samba 共享时 //nbls1/user1/work 可读写 //nbls1/user1/doc 可读写 //nbls1/user1/pub 只读 //nbls1/user1/.* 只读 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还是有空分文件整理清楚算了
<MeaCulpa> 困死，如何能让周围女人shutup...  口交不行
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, SM口器
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 恩，去弄个台球穿个绳子自制
<L-----D> taobao应该就有卖的
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么将文本模式下的环境变为全英文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364509 图形界面下也想变一下，要每次开机都有效的，执行locale -a，显示为 Code: C C.UTF-8 de_CH.utf8 en_AG en_AG.utf8 en_AU.utf8 en_BW.utf8 en_CA.utf8 en_DK.utf8 en_GB.utf8 en_HK.utf8 en_IE.utf8 en_IN en_IN.utf8 en_NG en_NG.utf8 en_NZ.utf8 en_PH.utf8 en_SG.utf8 en_US.utf8 en_ZA.utf8 en …
<woju> 我的chromium老弹出来淘宝窗口，有点像中毒了，咋办呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..你用 M$??
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，用的ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..額，， 估計是 腳本，，
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 出现过两次了，刚才打开163新闻网页，变成淘宝网页了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 你去首選項 重新配置所有的 選項，特別是 彈出窗口
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，我试试
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/SXw38.jpg
<Randoll> MeaCulpa, 来了
<MeaCulpa> Randoll: .
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 新菜路过，准备入住 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364510 我以前都没有接触过ubuntu，最近接触到这个系统，感觉很有意思，准备接触接触，请各位大虾不吝赐教。我的笔记是三星Q-460.不知安装ubuntu，要做好什么前提，请告诉我。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zook — 2012-02-21 12:51 
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2012/02/21/he-gassen.html
<woju> ubuntu下有哪些安全软件？
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y ["too many connection resets (due to Timeout::Error - Timeout: . IN gettitle"]
<wobu> hello
<sevk> wobu, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<cfy> https://lwn.net/Articles/482597/
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: Linux 3.2.7 [LWN.net]
<cfy> quote: All users of the 3.2 kernel series must upgrade.
<cfy> 你妹。。。又要升级了。。。
<roylez> cfy: WTF
<cfy> roylez: 主席，
<roylez> cfy: 没说原因啊，无视
<cfy> roylez: 我终于过6级了。。
<roylez> cfy: 6级渣c
<cfy> roylez: ..
<roylez> cfy: 一次就过，没学过。差一分优秀
<sevk> 
<jyfl987> @我们都是真屌丝：1937年7月7日夜，卢沟桥附近的皇军称一名日军习时失踪，要求进入宛平县城(今卢沟桥镇)搜查，此为全面侵华导火索的七七事变...2012年2月，武汉的日本人河源启一郎声称自己的自行车在城内丢失，机智勇敢的武汉警方连夜找回了自行车，挫败了日本人的阴谋！
<cfy> roylez: 优秀？
<roylez> cfy: 80
<cfy> roylez: 满分100?
<roylez> cfy: en
<cfy> roylez: 哇塞。。。
<Relaed> jyfl987: 搞个机器人来发微博啊
<jyfl987> Relaed: ?
<Relaed> jyfl987: 我说如果irc机器人能收发微博就好了
<jyfl987> Relaed: 可以的 你可以去跟 ifttt的人说 做个 irc的trigger 
<Relaed> ifttt没有被墙么。。
<jyfl987> Relaed: 还没 另外 就算他被墙了 他走的是freenode 有啥关系
<Relaed> jyfl987: 也对。。
<roylez> iGnome: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn061/20120219/1125/p_large_eBNq_7cf300004d0e1260.jpg
<huntxu> roylez: 對阿當的勤勞你應該鼓勵
<jyfl987> Relaed: 你现在生意稳定了？
<MeaCulpa> Randoll: 现在在哪里发财？
<xavier_> 大家帮我看看UTC时间的问题呀？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=364514
<sevk> xavier_ ⇪ ti: 挑战一下：archlinux的时间显示问题好像很难解决 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<roylez> huntxu: .......
<Relaed> jyfl987: 刚刚稳定下来
<jyfl987> Relaed: 好久没看你来了
<Randoll> MeaCulpa, 土豆。。。
<Randoll> MeaCulpa, 不是上海的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，溜溜
<MeaCulpa> 不错
 * palomino|working 薅主席
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> -_-
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马要加鞭
<Randoll> MeaCulpa, 你呢
<MeaCulpa> Randoll: 18M
<roylez> Randoll: 有免费薯片吃吗？
<MeaCulpa> Randoll: 恩，同问
<Randoll> roylez, 木有。。。只有饮料。。不是土豆做的饮料
<MeaCulpa> 脆脆鲨
<Randoll> MeaCulpa, 18m是啥
<MeaCulpa> 什么饮料？
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 加密PDF的处理方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364515 昨天需要把一篇PDF文档的第一页分离出来，用上了PDF shuffler, PDF mod，PDF editor，PDF sam等几个软件都没有成功，原因是这个pdf文件被加了密码。 后来还折腾了pdftk，也是要密码，一筹莫展。 最后在网上看到一个方法，恍然大雾。于 …
<roylez> Randoll: 土豆公司没薯片吃，渣渣
<Randoll> 绿茶红茶什么的
<MeaCulpa> 饮料还是现泡的
<Randoll> roylez, 这个。。
<Randoll> MeaCulpa, 是饮料
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 买卖来了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 教给你了
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imm.io/gZb6.png
<Randoll> MeaCulpa, 18m是啥
<MeaCulpa> Randoll: IBM
<Randoll> MeaCulpa, 你竟然离开国企了？
<huntxu> roylez: 你的字這麽小
<huntxu> roylez: 10號？
<roylez> huntxu: 就10号好看
<MeaCulpa> Randoll: 都换过一次了...
<Randoll> MeaCulpa, 哦。。。我太久没来了
<huntxu> roylez: 囧，我也是10號
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这你也做函数...浪费
<huntxu> roylez: 不過我DPI有96...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<Randoll> MeaCulpa, 18m全用linux吗
<roylez> huntxu: 一样
<MeaCulpa> Randoll: windows
<MeaCulpa> 256色没意义，我只玩ansicolor
<roylez> .
<roylez> 咦，啥时候戴的帽子都不知道
<ofan> 要死了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/02/21/molested.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 猥亵频发生 空中安全令人忧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 跳上来就看到了脆脆鲨。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol
<L-----D> roylez, 痴汉飞机
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我座AA的时候，边上一个阿三
<roylez> L-----D: 你日本片看得不少呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 回程边上没人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过东航飞回来倒是一个红头发法国妹子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我从家里回上海，边上俩阿三回回
<L-----D> roylez, 是啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: UCLA的，来上海玩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..
<MeaCulpa> 后头发妹子不错，原来头发真的可以那个颜色
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 米国学生日子过得爽啊
<huntxu> roylez: https://github.com/huntxu/archpkgbuilds
<sevk> huntxu ⇪ t: huntxu/archpkgbuilds - GitHub
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 商科的研究生，我偷偷瞄了护照...年纪和我相仿了
<L-----D> arch是不是比较精简啊
<jyfl987> L-----D: 呵呵 强迫式升级很爽的
<L-----D> jyfl987, O_O 不提示的么
<roylez> huntxu: 都是你自家写的？
<huntxu> roylez: 唔，手改
<jyfl987> L-----D: 好像提示 但是软件都是相互依赖的 假如你不升级libc 那些新软件你咋办？
<L-----D> arch有没有类似ppa那种 可以自己加源的
<roylez> huntxu: 你果然是吃多了比较撑的类型
<huntxu> roylez: 所以現在用git了...
<happyaron> L-----D: aur?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 买卖近期没戏了
<huntxu> roylez: 我一直希望能把use加進去PKGBUILD裏的
<MeaCulpa> git...翻墙无能
<L-----D> happyaron, 好用么 我没用过 先问问
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: proxychains git xxxxxxx
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 还不如继续Gentoo
<huntxu> 全局vpn無壓力...
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 恩，只有如此了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 菜鳥沒用過gentoo
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: bzr 那个随便push的方法是不错，但是速度太慢，不爽。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: AUR什么做的啊？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我只是听说，听说。。。
<happyaron> huntxu 知道
<happyaron> 长老出来说说吧
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: bzr 是慢，压缩不猛
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: branch规模也大
<coneshell> 频道有metasploit好手么？
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 但可以部分commit... 你要快还是git吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: bzr可以推到imap里去么？ 163的imap速度非常爽阿
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: git应该也是随便push啊，只是可能没那么简化
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，但是你可以push到fetchmail拉下来的imap本地目录再...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 蛋疼不...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这太2了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没啥，近期没需求
<roylez> .
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: git只能format-patch吧
<happyaron> 然后再am去
<happyaron> 对object似乎就很有压力
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不知，我不了解git, 我最多git 进dropbox
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 随大流，服务商都git,没办法的
<MeaCulpa> launchpad比较麻烦，仅此一家
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 你至少还有launchpad可用
<happyaron> :)
<huntxu> happyaron: lp全中國都慢...
<happyaron> huntxu: freeflying *cough*
<huntxu> happyaron: 這也許是bzr這麽久都沒發達的原因之一...
<happyaron> huntxu: tualatrix *cough*
<MeaCulpa> lp慢，上面又没反动项目，github上面那么多OOXX都不慢
<happyaron> huntxu: 同样的服务器 bzr 确实比 git 慢
<happyaron> 理念不一样，主要想法也不一样
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 瞧瞧，服务缺失啊
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: bzr没有super star, 不像git有神
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 嗯。。。
<huntxu> sf當年不是挂了個青天旗就好久不能上了麽
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: sf 有bzr，速度还行
<roylez> happyaron: 哈脾，你来了
<happyaron> roylez: 主席好
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: SF不适合放私活，不好意思
<happyaron> roylez: 今天怎么找别人了？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: bitbucket上有么
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不知
<roylez> happyaron: 好困
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooo
<happyaron> 主席打哈欠的时候不安全。
<L-----D> bitbucket挺快的
<happyaron> bitbucket上似乎木有
<sevk> 
<MeaCulpa> 这届美国总统候选人果然都不咋的
<L-----D> 可以选林书豪么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上一届也不咋样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://education.yahoo.net/articles/degrees_of_the_presidential_candidates.htm?kid=1L3VO
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y How Smart are the 2012 Presidential Candidates? - Yahoo! Education
<roylez> L-----D: 不如选雷帝嘎嘎
<happyaron> roylez: +1
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 妇科医生，以前那个驻华大使是键盘手？
<MeaCulpa> 这些白人的学历，随便拉个华人都比他们牛，但领导者，政客，都是这些人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 男人接生
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不过他好歹是MD
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 男人接生好啊，前臂肌肉发达，产钳使用概率小
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 更合适
<MeaCulpa> 女人动不动上产钳，害人的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 基础学科转MD,轮到选总统都七老八十了
<_____d> 有用tor的吗?   请教个问题 怎样修改tor节点链路长度？ 默认是3 很慢。 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2993782606
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 世界级品质 德国樱桃CHERRY DG2鼠标微动 金触点 按键力0.74N-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这年头，啥都cherry...
<byzantium> 问一下 宿主机和虚拟机之间是用什么连接的呀 有什么命令可以访问到xp的宿主机器吗？？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 改装鼠标？？？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这怎么改
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 自己焊接
<MeaCulpa> 微动就是那个点下去的东西
<MeaCulpa> 左右键都可以
<MeaCulpa> 老板也收鼠标，来焊接
<MeaCulpa> 东西倒是不贵...
<MeaCulpa> 我不知道我那DeathAdder里面是不是欧姆龙...
<roylez> 我罗技mx518....
<MeaCulpa> 你又不操机
<MeaCulpa> 估计是国产欧姆龙
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-266632-1-1.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y ROG鼠标GX900改造之更换微动 - 硬件SHOW - CHIPHELL - 各种败家 各种励志 - Powered by Discuz!
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • no root files system http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364521 各位大佬，我新弄来一个新服务器，24核CPU，64G内存，打算安装一个ubuntu系统，10.10或者11.10均可。但是在安装中出现了问题 以11.10举例，安装语言我选择中文，其他都是默认形式。但是在安装到选择分区的时候出错了，在分区列表界面为空，我 …
<yiyezhou123> 大家好，请问设置mldonkey的时候，为什么修改allowed_ips没有反应？
<yiyezhou123> help
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/2Sl3O.jpg
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 每次登录都没有声音？需要先静音再取消才行？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364526 如题。 有这情况么 统计信息: 发表于 由 npnufn — 2012-02-21 14:40 
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 为啥问了就走呢
<MeaCulpa> mldonkey我很感兴趣的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 男人的理想生活，Blood n' Gore, Ride the whore
<L-----D> mldonkey 我也感兴趣
<L-----D> 正考虑集成mldonkey还是amule到我的软件里
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/8RZRS
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y The internet summed up in one picture. - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> Boobs n' Pussy cat
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你还是找个鬼妹吧，哪天我也崩了假如你
<MeaCulpa> s/假如/加入
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鬼妹好
<MeaCulpa> 我老婆都说鬼佬好来着
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 早上在办公室埋雷，双重压迫，刺激
<zl> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zl> 除非你是老板，不用干活啊，还挖雷啊！
<zl> 楼上滴，你用的那个发行版？还搞的64位系统
<zl> 刚才firefox居然崩溃了。
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zl> 坛子上现在人很少了
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey的路過
<imtxc> mldonkey对没有权限的内网用户来说不是悲剧么
<lyc256> mldonkey 还算不错
<imtxc> lyc256: 不做端口映射 就得不到高id
<lyc256> mldonkey upnp就行了
<lyc256> 3.1.0 自己编译 可以开启的
<imtxc> lyc256: o
<lyc256> 再说mldonkey lowid下载也不慢
<happyaron> 离线下载。。。
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 【求助】droid 字体重叠如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364535 debian wheezy ，gnome3，fonts-droid问题如下： 统计信息: 发表于 由 myue — 2012-02-21 15:21 
<caleb-> 现在哪个发行版没64位？
<zhao> 12.04 用3.2的内核了
<zhao> 为什么没见2.8的内核  ？
<lyc256> 如何删除unity
<caleb-> zhao: 要打开隐藏设置才能看到 2.8
<lyc256> 2.6完了 就3.0了
<lyc256> 真有2.8的？
<caleb-> lyc256: 没有
<if_else> 各位兄台，ubuntu 可以想 fedora 那样制定服务，在某个运行级别运行吗？
<if_else> update-rc.d 好像只是设定启动的顺序啊！
<caleb-> if_else: 可以啊
<caleb-> if_else: 要自己改
<if_else> caleb-: 兄，update-rc.d 可以吗还是要借助其他命令的？！
<caleb-> if_else: 看 /etc/rc?.d/README
<if_else> caleb-: 兄，谢谢了
<LOL_> caleb-: g+解封了？
<caleb-> LOL_: 据说是啊，很多国内网站都报导了
<LOL_> caleb-: 我看看
<if_else> caleb-: 兄。我看了一下，要手动修改链接文件前缀，然后用 ：update-rc.d script defaults 刷新的！
<caleb-> if_else: deb 系默认都是这样
<caleb-> if_else: 不同 un*x 的 run level 也都不太一样的
<if_else> caleb-: 奥，是的，arch 都没有 runlevel 定制 daemon
<LOL_> caleb-: xu900827.blog.163.com/blog/static/129286073201212183751132/
<if_else> caleb-: 兄，如果比较方便的修改只能用 sysv-rc-conf 工具了吧
<LOL_> http://xu900827.blog.163.com/blog/static/129286073201212183751132/
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y 关于这两天G+网页版解封的传言 - 牙牙Joyfulteethヤヤ的日志 - 网易博客
<caleb-> if_else: runlevel 其实不太需要常改动吧
<caleb-> LOL_: 评论不错啊
<LOL_> cal
<LOL_> caleb-: 你今天咋这么活跃，还会回答问题了？lol
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 協調器 寬帶冗餘了 lol
 * caleb- 今天吃错药了
<lyc256> LOL_：g+能上
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 面部柔和美，一招就搞定！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364538 面部柔和美，一招就搞定！ 很多人都嫌自己的面部不够柔和，但是面部长的什么样毕竟是父母给的，我们不能改变，徐州整形医院专家说，其实不是这样的，做自体脂肪丰太阳穴手术是可以有效改变面部柔和的问题的！自体脂肪丰太阳穴 …
<imtxc> Evanescence: 看了看 你的mutt 配置好复杂
<caleb-> 连这种广告都来了…
<LOL_> caleb-: 还以为你吃药吃多了或没吃药或发烧了呢
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ ,,你發廣告
<Evanescence> imtxc: 复杂到我自己也不完全知道有哪些东西了...
<imtxc> Evanescence: 、、、、
<Evanescence> imtxc: 况且我配置的时候没学git,所以你也不知道修改的历史了...
<imtxc> Evanescence: 给说说你都给里面弄了些啥。
<LOL_> caleb-: 今天很空闲？
<MeaCulpa> 为啥我foursquare里显示地点在纽约...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: How to disable the small message appearing after writing any password, it is asking you whether you need to save the password or not for this website.
<roylez> In "about:config" go to "signon.rememberSignons" and change the value to 'false' (default is 'true'). 
<Evanescence> imtxc: well, getmail,(maybe has fetchmail too), bogofilter, procmail, abook, alias, maildir, mboxes, GnuPG, IMAP, POP3, a lot of hooks, and sidebar, wv, mu, mairix, rss2email, (lbdbq), 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我一直remember的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还同步呢
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ .. 4k ..
<LOL_> caleb-: 不是4k的也行
<Freebuilder> sevk
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好早
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 沒事幹
<happyaron> roylez: preference里有这个
<happyaron> lol
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以前你都睡懒觉的
<alvin_rxg> 打工都4點起床，習慣了
<hamo> roylez: 主席早...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赞！
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<LOL_> mugebjgd: mu=母的？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 撸管管的老婆？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 恩
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 给你撸撸 我手法很好的
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 啊，这么好，把果照发过来吧
<roylez> hamo: 你怎么现在才上班？蛤蟆上夜班的么？
<hamo> roylez: 刚刚上了irc...
<hamo> roylez: 蛋蛋今天没来？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你喜欢重口味的吗
<huntxu> roylez: 有什麽辦法，同時占cpu和內存
<huntxu> 寫了個malloc(512*1024*1024*sizeof(int));while(p)，CPU是100%,內存只用了1G
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 可喜欢了
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 比如？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 苹果照行么
<hamo> huntxu: 仅仅malloc
<hamo> huntxu: 是不够的...
<huntxu> hamo: 做了memset了
<hamo> huntxu: 还要对你刚刚malloc的空间memset。。。
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 把擀面杖塞进你JJ里
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 口味重么？
<hamo> huntxu: 问题是malloc并不是CPU密集型的操作啊...
<roylez> huntxu: ......
<hamo> huntxu: 找一些压力工具
<huntxu> hamo: 後面的while是就行了...
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你喜欢从后面进入吧，lol
<Evanescence> LOIC , well known tool
<roylez> huntxu: /dev/shm先放个4g的iso，cpu另外吧
<huntxu> roylez: 我yes>/tmp/tmpfile都沒什麽效果...
<roylez> huntxu: 你丫土豪
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 我喜欢从你嘴进入
<huntxu> roylez: /dev/shm和/tmp貌似都是算cache/buffer的
<huntxu> 我要實際占用
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你原来喜欢深喉，你果然喜欢重口味
<CyrusYzGTt> 你木有關 代理
<roylez> huntxu: 起redis，用脚本填满
<roylez> huntxu: 起redis，用脚本产生随机字符串填满，cpu内存都占了
<huntxu> roylez: 不會起
<jyfl987> roylez: redis有内存大小限制 + 硬盘交换
<jyfl987> roylez: 不要坑了他 要写满 最好用mongodb 嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> dd
<imtxc> dd++
<jyfl987> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda ?
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我用的 mongodb 经常死悄悄。。。还是个很小很小的应用
<happyaron> jyfl987: 不知道为啥
<jyfl987> happyaron: 这很正常 mongodb只用内存 不搞swap 
<happyaron> 说挂了就挂了，还得手工启动
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你需要建下索引 只要在内存里的就只有索引了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 额，原来爆内存也是因为它。
<xs3c> 有人知道KMS 咋打开不？针对EMGD的驱动？
<happyaron> jyfl987: thx
<jyfl987> happyaron: 看来你没有仔细看文档
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我是装别的应用，以来mongodb
<happyaron> 依赖
<jyfl987> happyaron: mongodb的存储也是很费的 不建索引就是找死
<roylez> jyfl987: dd好
<happyaron> jyfl987: 哦
<MeaCulpa> yes | head -`dc -e '1024 1024 * p'`
<tenzu> roylez: http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/tcyl/~8338163/608174180/6441576/1/item.html
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 这个隐蔽性很强
<roylez> tenzu: 看过
<tenzu> roylez: 我都快忘了我小时候接受过洗礼
<roylez> tenzu: .........
<jyfl987> tenzu: what? 你是鸡肚教的？
<sevk> 
<tenzu> jyfl987: 天主教
<jyfl987> tenzu: 额 为何你小时候会受洗呢
<roylez> tenzu: 那你还不灭了 iGnome 这邪神
<tenzu> jyfl987: 奶奶带我去的, 那时候我才4岁
<tenzu> roylez: 我向天主祈祷
<roylez> tenzu: tenzu教
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我靠 你奶奶是天主教徒？ 那是老资格拉 建国后没被迫害？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席V5
<tenzu> jyfl987: 应该是没有
<MeaCulpa> 没迫害吧
<MeaCulpa> 就是和梵蒂冈失去联系而已
<MeaCulpa> 孤悬海外
<happyaron> 来自饭否：1937年7月7日夜，卢沟桥的日本称有一名日军士兵于演习时失踪，要求进入 宛平县城(今卢沟桥镇)搜查，此为全面侵华导火索的七七事变…… 2012年2月，武汉的日本人河源啓一郎声称自己的自行车在城内丢 失，机智勇敢的武汉警方连夜找回了自行车 ，挫败了日本人的阴谋！
<ofan> 给mutt添了3个账号，全齐了
<MeaCulpa> 梵蒂冈向中国大陆是不是已经不派遣教宗了
<jyfl987> tenzu:  那他们是哪个派别的？
<jyfl987> 耶稣会传下来的么？
<jyfl987> 我知道耶稣会是比较早来传教的
<tenzu> jyfl987: 这我就不懂了, 只知道信天主, 一家三口
<MeaCulpa> tenzu 向天主还是玛利亚还是圣灵祈祷？
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 你家有bible么
<roylez> happyaron: 烦否，又在刷存在感
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这个一定要搞清楚阿 争斗最厉害的往往是崇拜同一个神的 而解释不同的那种
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> happyaron: 这个我发过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: tenzu 是向小泽玛丽亚祈祷的吧
<MeaCulpa> 反正大家就是抢那一个地方，留着奶与蜜的水草地...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 家里挂有圣母像, 我见过奶奶的经书, 不过没见到bible
<MeaCulpa> 貌似本来我zf有意向梵蒂冈改善关系，但pope驾崩，新来的不鸟gcd
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 哦，典型的天主
<happyaron> tenzu: jyfl987 .
<Atrix> 有没有在终端下阅读pdf的阅读器
<tenzu> jyfl987: 这么久了还斗争个毛, 再斗争也跟我没关系
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 不提倡你们随便读Bible的，神父怕你们曲解
<MeaCulpa> 只有教会才有解释Bible的权威...
<happyaron> 神父也不一定就解得明白。。。
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 记得神父会解读
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 教会权威不容置疑
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 这样其实很好啊
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 不用像老美那样，平时也空。 
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我在天朝，教会又杀不了我。。。
<WiiW> 游戏 ET 怎么连接服务器
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 刷multiplayer
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你错了 我找个例子给你看
<WiiW> MeaCulpa: 怎么刷？我进入游戏，服务器列表是空的
<jyfl987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116190   tenzu 看看  异端去死吧
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 你linux的话可以装个xqf
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: alias etfajay2="et +set fs_game jaymod +connect jay2.clan-fa.com:27960"
<tenzu> jyfl987: ...
<iGnome> jyfl987: 又发的现的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 一边去
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 别刷了，直接来这服务器玩
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 安装TCE模式不。
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 先enable punkbuster
<iGnome> 一个mod
<iGnome> 忽悠kk玩？
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 再去搞个etkey http://etkey.org/
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y ETKey.org, your ETKEY Generator - ETKey-Home
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: mod...我要热闹要有32+人
<iGnome> 那慢节奏的。真实技巧的
<iGnome> 只有几M
<tenzu> roylez: http://img.90907.com/uploads/allimg/120220/16494445B-54.jpg 刘翔不雅照?
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 技巧？ When I want 技巧，I go for Quake
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 别和我说技巧... not for ET
<iGnome> 你不认真先看。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 最近不怎么玩...唉
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你的博士学位是啥的？
<MeaCulpa> 神经生物
<tenzu> jyfl987: structure and mechanics
<MeaCulpa> 疼...
<jyfl987> tenzu: 说国语阿 阿鬼
<tenzu> jyfl987: 结构与力学?
<MeaCulpa> 研究体位...
<jyfl987> tenzu: 难道不是 机械结构？ 
<imtxc> 局域网里面没有路由器的管理权限不能做端口映射 mldonkey 可以获取high id?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157_away§ 蛋蛋，我終於修復 從 f14>f15>f16 yum出現的問題了，不用 pkcon也可以了。。
<LOL_> 生理学好
<jyfl987> tenzu: 建筑结构就好了 可以去做包工头 额
<tenzu> jiero: 必须是建筑结构
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: @@
<jyfl987> lol tenzu和阿蛋一样懒
<vamadir> renren.com 没用jabber?? 
<alvin_rxg> Title: 人人网，中国领先的实名制SNS社交网络。加入人人网，找到老同学，结识新朋友。 (@ renren.com)
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 騰豬V%
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 騰豬V5
<happyaron> renren是xmpp
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: ä½ V6
<vamadir> xmpp 不是jabbet??
<vamadir> 我想他们样
<jyfl987> vamadir: 前者是后者的升级版本
<LOL_> happyaron: windows mobile上的软件用啥语言写的？
<jyfl987> "我认为中文是世界上最容易学的语言之一，否则就很难解释为什么有13亿人选择中文作为他们的母语。"
<happyaron> LOL_: 没用过wm。。。
<jyfl987> ---- 杨洁篪（2008
<jyfl987> “如果中国共产党不伟大光荣正确，那为什么14亿生命愿意投胎到中国来？”
<jyfl987> ---- 唐家璇
<roylez> jyfl987: 字字猪鸡
<alvin_rxg> 這是那位外交官嗎？  =>> 杨洁篪
<jyfl987> roylez: 同理 我认为普通话是最合理 最优美的 否则你无法解释为何大部分人都使用普通话 CyrusYzGTt 你地广东佬不要闹的拉，赶紧学用普通话
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 這學期好空啊，平均每天 3個小時的課
<LOL_> 如果共产党光荣伟大，为什么45亿人不投胎到中国来呢？ by CyrusYzGTt 
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 平均每年3小时的课
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ??
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 登入图形界面后可不可以转入文本界面？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364548 如果可以的话，怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ashi_bupt — 2012-02-21 16:56 
<WiiW> MeaCulpa: 太卡了
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 你ping多少？那么快就能连上，人才啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 啥服务缺失
<iamfbi> hi
 * MeaCulpa rpm 依赖gnupg...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 大家抱怨launchpad太慢
<sevk> iamfbi, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<iamfbi> .h
<iamfbi> 几时开始又有机器人了
<WiiW> MeaCulpa: 如何加入一方，开始完
<WiiW> 玩
<WiiW> MeaCulpa: ping 340
<user8888> hello
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 按Limbo menu
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 然后选择Axis 还是Allied, 职业
<sevk> user8888, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 你id叫啥名字
<WiiW> MeaCulpa: kk
<user8888> 请问一下，debian中，安装的时候，后面选择安装的软件包的时候，有一个：标准系统工具：，这个一般包含哪些软件？
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 默认limbo menu好像bind在...忘了
<ikk-> L
<user8888> 是否一定要安装这个//标准系统工具
<ikk-> ping 500多到700
<MeaCulpa> 默认配置要问ee了。。。我很久忘了
<ikk-> MeaCulpa: ok
<MeaCulpa> 500...
<MeaCulpa> 你在哪里的....
<ikk-> 太卡
<ikk-> 浙江
<MeaCulpa> 浙江应该还好啊...奇怪了，路由器干了啥
<ikk-> 电信
<MeaCulpa> 可以traceroute一把看看
<happyaron> user8888: 装吧，可以避免一些常用命令找不到
<ikk-> 算了，吃饭去了
<MeaCulpa> 我也电信，上海... 走新加坡出口啥的
<user8888> happyaron: 一般是哪些命令？因为我主要是安装在虚拟机中，没有其他用，就运行vpn客户端和ssh服务器
<happyaron> 问ee
<user8888> happyaron: 另外请问一下，还有一个laptop，这个一般是哪些工具？电源管理工具吗？
<happyaron> y
<stock-cn> happyaron: 小朋友，你好哦
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2012/02/21/talk-to-angels.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 挪威公主教你怎么跟天使说话
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我不會說這種話的，，
<roylez> adam8157: 上班啦？
<roylez> adam8157: 我下班了，88
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 以后长记性了, 再给安排这种课就坚决不伤
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 以后长记性了, 再给安排这种课就坚决不上
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天一天没见 到哪上课去了啊？
<tenzu> roylez: 恭送主席
<adam8157> imtxc: 公司内
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊  
<happyaron> roylez: 金哥白金哥白
<imtxc> mpd 装了ncmcpp 居然和mpc冲突了。。。
<imtxc> ncmcpp里面停止了音乐退出之后 mpc就开始工作又开始唱了 
<imtxc> 这么牛
<adam8157> imtxc: 你是用的toggle吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 没用toggle 啊
<tenzu> happyaron: 金哥on the way
<imtxc> 主席怎么了？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu专用升级服务器求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364550 公司有40多台Ubuntu10.4版本的电脑，全部都是透过Internet代理更新系统，这样每天都占用网络资源， 有没有一台转供内网Ubuntu电脑更新系统的服务器，服务器透过internet下载所有系统补丁，客户端通过 其下载安装。类似于Windows的WSUS角色。 …
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 上啥课了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 卡内基...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...RH 威武
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 啥？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 病毒的特征库 这个 特征 用英文怎么说？
<jyfl987> dict.cn越来越不靠谱了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 在线翻译_在线词典_英语在线翻译_海词_中国最专业的英语学习家园 (@ dict.cn)
<adam8157> jyfl987: fingerprint
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一群猪去参加如何成为猪倌的课程，课程内容由篱笆外的人类提供
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这是行为吧？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥行为
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 讲沟通交流的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: google translate给出 signature
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中国人需要白纸黑字，仅此而已
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 签名的时候不哆嗦，做人就成功了
<MeaCulpa> 交流毛...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我觉得fp比较好...
<cfy> fp
<lyc256> google earth 6.2 中文乱码 大家如何解决的
<Atrix> MeaCulpa: "签名的时候..."，说的太有意思了
<MeaCulpa> fp+1
<cfy> fp->lisp
<MeaCulpa> Atrix: 见过太多国人，尤其是国企的，要他们签名像要他们命
<Atrix> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，这是一个人心境和气度的表现啊
<zhjawe> 大大们谁知道怎样在mldonkey里使用不同的下载文件夹，最好是一个用户一个。
<MeaCulpa> zhjawe: 这还真没想过...
<MeaCulpa> 都是单用户用...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是么
<zhjawe> 如果mldonkey里有很多用户，大家下的东西混合在一起。
<zhjawe> 不好取用啊。
<jiero> 哈啊哈
<MeaCulpa> 理东西
<MeaCulpa> 下班
<jiero> zhjawe: 不明白啊。 mldonkey 不是下载到你的用户目录吗？
<zhjawe> 现在mldonkey不是默认成/var/lib/mldonkey/incoming/files
<zhjawe> 再转移也只是这么一个目录。
<zhjawe> 大家下的东西都会混在这里面。
<jiero> zhjawe: 哦。是这样么。应该能设置吧。
<zhjawe> jiero:恳请传授设置方法。
<Evanescence> zhjawe: 不知道我的是不是old version,反正我是在home目录下的
<jiero> zhjawe: 我有4年多没用了～
<jiero> 哈哈
<zhjawe> 现在很多人用一个这确实很麻烦。
<jiero> zhjawe: http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Main_Page 应该有。。。
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: MLDonkey
<jiero> zhjawe: irc://irc.eastgame.net:6667/mldonkey 支持频道
<zhjawe> jiero:多谢啊。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 如何制作 ghost版ubuntu呀，求大侠们指教，小弟先行谢过！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364552 本来一直想做个ubuntu镜像，不过觉得还是费事，所以可不可以做ghost的，网上有很多，不过看不太懂，所以发帜求教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenfeiw — 2012-02-21 17:42 
<yall> sevk: 就算没看到，也要跟他说，不能
<sevk> yall, 我不太好，负反事实。  ㍩ 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你那 lifegame 的 bug
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那patch呢？ 怎么不发给我？ 还有bug原因也跟我说下
<jyfl987> Kandu: 以后找不到我 就给我发邮件 你这种没上下文的环境 我不好切换
<jyfl987> Kandu: adam8157 CSAPP开头第一节就说了 信息 = 位 + 上下文
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你用了太多裝屄的 c 語言的技巧，但你不是屄，所以出錯了
<adam8157> =,=
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这个总结不错 不过你还是得发patch给我
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我自己对比了下 pygame的实现 反正是觉得那个 set_cell有问题 并且肯定是左右边界的问题 但是昨天没debug
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/J4ZWY.png
<ofan> Kandu: 啥装逼技巧，发来看看
<jyfl987> Kandu: 快点发
<jyfl987> ofan: 谈不上装逼 就是 对数组索引的理解而已
<ofan> jyfl987: 发出来让我围观下
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我要装逼 就不该用 arround 应该用 (w->cells+=offset)->brother += plus 这种形式
<jyfl987> ofan: http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/hg/c/lifegame/
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Revision 1d6fc2bb36bf: /c/lifegame
<CyrusYzGTt> http://unicode.org/reports/tr35/
<Kandu> ofan: 問 jyfl987 要，都是他寫的
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y UTS #35: Unicode Locale Data Markup Language
<jyfl987> Kandu: 快点发patch给我阿
<ofan> 运行截图看看
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你做事真磨蹭
<jyfl987> ofan: 你自己make就可以跑了
<Kandu> jyfl987: http://paste.debian.net/157007/
<jyfl987> ofan: libsdl1.2
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 我当toggle 是一个软件呢 apt-get 没找到。
<adam8157> imtxc: start pause toggle ....
<adam8157> imtxc: play pause toggle ....
<imtxc> adam8157: 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你就这么给我改？？？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你是用
<imtxc> adam8157: moc是吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 真是坑我阿 我开头的方案就是这样 只不过是想加速才改成那段
<adam8157> imtxc: 我mpd+mpc
<imtxc> adam8157: 那样看不到播放列表 多不爽
<imtxc> adam8157: o  
<imtxc> adam8157: 明白了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 居然把我的 装逼for技巧也给改掉了 
<imtxc> fvw: ~
<fvw> imtxc: hi
<ofan> 装个sdl还要装X的组建
<adam8157> imtxc: sonata 很多人用
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是 ubuntu捆绑的吧 自己编译不一定要X
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你真坑人 还是 adam8157 靠谱阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 千万别夸我...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不要怕 我不会把乘法器那个事说出去的
<imtxc> adam8157: 想起来了 你用的是win + t
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ofan> jyfl987: mac
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我其实很弱的...
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯
<Kandu> jyfl987: 說的對
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过我现在总算知道了 我得靠自己 这帮人都是对付着过去的态度的
<ofan> 编译不了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 0_o
<imtxc> 发现awesome 里面用gui的程序好不爽
<jyfl987> 像 Kandu 居然把我那代码改回两倍优化前了 我放在一个函数里就是为了省函数调用 结果他给我改成函数调用取offset了
<fvw> imtxc: 又用tiling？
<jyfl987> 还有我改成那段有bug的代码就是为了不做除法 额
<jyfl987> 他给我改回去了
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪些特别不习惯的用float ing
<fvw> imtxc: gnome gtile不错哦
<adam8157> imtxc: 平铺这个因人而异, 别跟风
<tenzu> .
<adam8157> tenzu: momo
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你有空还是改改 render_engine吧  那个我无所谓 只要能暂停 退出就可以 我自己不会搞
<tenzu> adam8157: mo哪里?
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩 就是有的弹出的框没有关闭按钮 比较不好 其他的挺好
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<imtxc> fvw: 嘛？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我绑定了关闭键
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩 看到了 alt f4
<jyfl987> Kandu: 等我今晚回去搞定那个bug 我今天刚好要早点回去
<imtxc> fvw: 你又用gnome了？
<fvw> imtxc: 很久了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你太激動了
<fvw> imtxc: g3很不错
<imtxc> fvw: 啊 sorry 我给记错了 记得前几天你还弄awesome来着
<Kandu> jyfl987: 慢慢來吧，不急着玩
<fvw> imtxc: 扩展性也不错
<imtxc> fvw: 我的机器用gnome 很慢 现在用的awesome，吵了几个别人的配置 用着挺舒服的 。
<fvw> imtxc: 什么机器哦 现在还有？
<fvw> imtxc: 要快？ fvwm咯
<imtxc> fvw: 哎。。fvwm不会配  现在折腾好了  就不折腾了 再说 这awesome 挺好啊
<imtxc> fvw: 来张图我看看你的G3
<vamadir> renren 在pidgin可以用吗
<fvw> imtxc: http://imm.io/gZKX
<sevk> fvw,啥网址y imm.io - 工作区 1_006.png
<phuehvk> hello ,第一次玩irc
<fvw> 哦
<phuehvk> 我想加入其他irc，得如何弄...
<fvw>  /j
<imtxc> screen 的配置里面这个 bindkey -k F1 里面 -k 什么意思呢
<phuehvk> 先去看看怎么使用irc，汗...
<imtxc> fvw: 云 你的屏幕多大
<fvw> imtxc: 普通屏幕14寸笔记本
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 将Arch GNU/Linux 安装到磁盘文件(loop) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364556 原帖: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread375524.html 修订记录： 1. 2011-03-18 木仓花axlrose的指点下，响应修改，功能加强。。。 用途： 1、多系统爱好者（比如俺），不希望磁盘分区太复杂，但又想使用多系统； 2、为测试系统方便； 3 …
<imtxc> fvw: 原来是我的网慢  话说 你那个字体 看着好丑啊
<fvw> imtxc: 宋体而已 习惯xp字体而已
<huntxu> fvw: 這是fvwm？
<huntxu> 還不錯哦
<fvw> huntxu: g3
<huntxu> fvw: 檔次一下降了啊
<fvw> huntxu: fvwm很多东西 没法用 
<fvw> huntxu: gnome3配的 工具还可以
<imtxc> roylez: 主席 你的screen 配置里面 这个 bindkey -k F1 是直接按F1就切换到上一个标签么？
<cfy> 有人在么
<imtxc> cfy: 字
<cfy> imtxc: 啥
<imtxc> cfy: 打错了 在
<cfy> imtxc: 哦。我随便问问。没啥事
<ts1> drcom 山网的问题似乎已经解决了哦
<ts1> 上
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.takungpao.com/tech/top/2012-02-16/1072169.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 免費午餐終結 電商轉移競爭焦點
<ts1> :)
<ts1> drcom
<ts1> 有谁知道wps4linux什么时候出来啊
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 重装windows7后，如何重新加入原已经安装在主机上的ubuntu启动项？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=280526 windows7+ubuntu双系统，重装windows7后，如何重新加入原已经安装在主机上的ubuntu启动项？ 在window7系统里，百度或谷歌EasyBCD最新版如EasyBCD 2.1.1，下载并安装，然后打开EasyBCD： 1，选则Add New Entry(加如引 …
<Atrix> 大家都用什么IRC客户端啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似有
<phuehvk> wow,果然是ubuntu里人最多么
<banban> EE呢 给我出来
<happyaron> 拜见banban姐
<banban> happyaron: hi 晚上好 O(∩_∩)O~
<caasi> markdown语法的有序列表中加入代码块之后序号就重新计算了吗？
<banban> happyaron: 今天EE不在啊 我还得找他理论呢 
<ts1> 各位
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu9.10 开机进入图像界面 按crtl+alt+F1进入命令行后切换不到图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364561 系统在虚拟机下运行的 按crtl+alt+F7 654321 输入startx 都没法启动图形界面 求指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 hui0228 — 2012-02-21 19:19 
<imtxc> 别人的U盘都能识别，就我的识别不了。。。
<ts1> 有的u盘质量不好 识别不了
<imtxc> sudo fdisk -l 也看不到
<imtxc> ts1: 但是 ，在这台机器的WIN里面 可以识别U盘的
<ts1> 按就不清楚了
<ts1> 那
<imtxc> ts1: 原因也知道，就是朋友借去弄了个什么量产去装win 还回来就这样了。
<ts1> 放狗去搜索一下吧
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wifi一个小问题 求大家告诉我这个小白 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364564 按照论坛的方法设置好了wifi 用的是wep加密的方式 可是我的android手机 就是连不上 取消加密之后 就能正常连上了 求问大家怎么解决啊 ？ 是不是手机的wep加密方式和ubuntu的不一样啊。win7的时候好像能连上的。 统 …
<cfy> Kandu: plus google解了。
<imtxc> cfy: 是啊，gmail 都变快了
<cfy> imtxc: 表示移动网络gprs,完全无法收取gmail......
<imtxc> cfy: 我就没用手机成功google 过 甘肃移动电信联通
<banban> adam8157: 晚上好 O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<adam8157> banban: yooo 稀客啊 晚上好
<imtxc> banban 斑斑？
<banban> adam8157: 嘿嘿
<banban> imtxc: 你是。。。
<adam8157> banban: 你名气真大
<huntxu> adam8157: 有女的，你就出來了
<huntxu> adam8157: 平時晚上從沒看到你
<adam8157> huntxu: 是banban叫我的...
<imtxc> adam8157: 原来他是女的啊。
<adam8157> huntxu: 晚上潜水
<huntxu> adam8157: 扯
<banban> huntxu: 是 我叫他的不错
<banban> 就是打个招呼的 哈哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 人是打招呼，沒叫你
<huntxu> adam8157: 和一個小朋友一起，把xft支持加進awesome
<adam8157> huntxu: 本来就支持
<cfy> adam8157: banban 名气大+1
<banban> 我来等死EE的。。。
<cfy> ee名气更大。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 那進i3
<Kandu> cfy: 解過多次了
<huntxu> adam8157: awesome哪有xft
<adam8157> huntxu: 不用i3
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？
<huntxu> adam8157: 只有pango不是？
<adam8157> huntxu: 我都用的sans字体
<adam8157> banban: :)
<huntxu> adam8157: awesome純xcb的，換個cursor都是寫補丁換回x11
<banban> adam8157: hi again。。。。
<imtxc> 问主席主席没打空搭理我 screen 配置里面bindkey -k F1 这里的-k 是个什么呢  按了不起作用。。
<adam8157> imtxc: -k是设置按键
<adam8157> imtxc: 看手册去
<imtxc> adam8157: 好
<huntxu> imtxc: 你每次有問題都來問啊...
<huntxu> imtxc: 你命好
<imtxc> huntxu: 我一直呆着。。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 不过我先查的啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 你比阿當還能扯
 * huntxu 閃人回家
<imtxc> huntxu: 啊当谁
<sevk> 新 校园网拨号 • 校园网拨号 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364565 我安装ubuntu 11.10，用xkin上网，显示登录成功，但是我不能上网，什么原因，请大侠帮助，雪地里跪求，急死我了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxunix — 2012-02-21 20:00 
<imtxc>  /Q
<banban> imtxc: 阿当 就是 adam8157 
<adam8157> banban: 你等阿姨干啥
<imtxc> banban: 我以为是http://www.adamjiang.com/about呢
<sevk> imtxc,啥网址y 阿当正传 » 关于
<imtxc> 咦  这名字？ adam
<banban> adam8157: 他说我坏话 我要教训他。。。。
<adam8157> banban: 他晚上不一定来
<adam8157> imtxc: 那个阿当在nvidia
<imtxc> 名字挺像
<imtxc> 恩是的 刚看到在nvidia
<banban> adam8157: ╮(╯▽╰)╭ 
<adam8157> banban: 要是来了我给你op 你踢死他
<cfy> ...
<cfy> adam8157 你给的op不给力。ee不怕的
<adam8157> cfy: 我和ee的flag一样
<banban> adam8157: 我没那么暴力吧。。。
<adam8157> banban: 嘿嘿, 踢ee嘛 一定要支持
<banban> adam8157: 我跟他掐架就行啦 。。。不用啥op的权利 话说你现在竟然有op啦
<adam8157> banban: 那是...我现在成天在这里
<banban> adam8157: soga
<cfy> adam8157: 话说，你怎么op的？
<adam8157> cfy: 不告诉你
<cfy> adam8157 ..
<vic> 拜见 疼疼，蓉蓉，悦悦，主席，等各位牛牛。。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • LOOP 设备默认只给八个 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364569 太小气了点吧！这玩意很消耗资源？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-02-21 20:28 
<zealinux> 字体颜色看不清楚，太淡
<vic> 客户端可以调字体颜色的 
<cfy> 还是朴素点好
<zealinux> 我在用erc上的，感觉真好
<alvin_rxg> 我在用linux上的，感覺真好
<zealinux> 还有哪些房间，中文交流比较多，去转转
<zealinux> channel
<vic> 陈凤源。。。
<vic> 貌似就ub的中文irc最热闹了吧。。。。
<ts1> libqq 使用什么语言编写的
<alvin_rxg> 自然語言
<zealinux> 哦，这样啊
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<vic> 屁的自然语言 明明是编程语言
 * cfy ..
<alvin_rxg> viel spaß
<banban> adam8157: 看来今晚死EE不敢来了  我明天再来吧 哎 
<adam8157> banban: 嗯 :)
<ts1> 在google code 上面看了一下 是c语言
<vic> banban: 好久不见啊
<ts1> 各位用的是什么版本的ubuntu啊
<vic> archer 飘过
<cfy> gentooer 飘过
<alvin_rxg> 大便兒飄過
<Atrix> ubuntu 10.04
<Atrix> 还在坚守老版本，等12.04出来再考虑是否换
<vic> 对ub无爱了 
<zealinux> 还有谁用了erc
<banban> vic: 额。。。
<vic> banban: 还对调戏ee 乐此不疲呢啊 
<happyaron> banban: 额，拜过之后就吃饭去了。ee可能再晚些来，也可能不来。
<banban> vic: 是滴。。。
<Atrix> 前几天装了fedora16,感觉gnome3很棒，等gnome3更成熟了换过去
<banban> happyaron: 没事啦 反正我也不是非常着急。。。
<ts1> ub似乎越来越慢了 大家有没有这种感觉啊
<Atrix> 有点感觉，所以一直没换新版本
<ts1> 特别是unity 很慢
<zealinux> 应该gentoo最爽快吧，可惜笔记本很多都不灵
<Atrix> zealinux: 不灵，此话怎解呢
<vic> 找程凤源去
<banban> 明天见 各位 
<vic> 拜拜 斑斑
<cfy> 122.159.55.2
<banban> vic: bye :)
<cfy> 黑龙江省哈尔滨市
<vic> ？？
<zealinux> 就比如风扇噪音大
<cfy> 清理风扇
<vic> cfy: 怎么查的ip撒
<Kandu> yunfan: 主要改動是 integer promotion 問題。 py -> c programmer 經常犯的錯誤
<cfy> vic: ip138.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: IP地址查询--手机号码查询归属地 | 邮政编码查询 | 长途电话区号 | 身份证号码验证在线查询网 (@ ip138.com)
<yunfan> Kandu: 你是大忽悠 我不信你了
<vic> 哥们的ip是全国各地跳
<Kandu> yunfan: XD 隨你
<vic> 大家听说过 鹏博这个宽带吗
<cfy> Kandu: maskray怎么忽悠了？
<yall> cfy: 啥
<cfy> yall: 吐水鸭。。
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请问Ubuntu Linux下有没比较好用的中文输入法推荐啊？就像搜狗输入法一样的。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364573 请问Ubuntu Linux下有没比较好用的中文输入法推荐啊？就像搜狗输入法一样的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 smartman1984 — 2012-02-21 20:55 
<vic> shit chinese input can not work
<vic> 靠  又好使了 跟我玩幽灵啊 
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.2.6 #1 SMP Thu Feb 16 14:20:25 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vic> Linux vic 3.2.6-2-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 16 10:23:00 UTC 2012 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2130 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vic> 晒版本
<Kandu> cfy: 找 MaskRay 親自體會去唄
<yall> ● uname -a
<yall> Linux tusooa-laptop 3.1.6-gentoo-tusooa #3 SMP Mon Jan 16 21:47:46 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vic> 鄙视版本比我低的  鄙视硬件比我好的
<yall> cfy: 话说。貌似vbox module会编译失败
<ts1> 内核编译配置文件怎么搞
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 菜鸟求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364577 请问如何获得机器的开机时间 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lucidman — 2012-02-21 21:23 
<pityonline> 刚调戏了一会儿 iris，感觉我俩都挺弱的……
<ts1> 何谓iiris
<hoxily> ts1: siri?
<ts1> 哦 yes
<mayli> hi all
<mayli> test
<sevk> mayli, 不要玩机器人
<mayli> 貌似中午显示不行
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: 能看到中午么？
<ts1> 怎么是乱码
<CyrusYzGTt> Linux fckgfw 3.2.6-3.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz
<pityonline> ts1: Android 上一个类似 Siri 的东西
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ 兔嫂。。
<yall> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用了ubuntu一天后的各种问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364579 安装完后摆弄了一天，有一些问题不懂，就来这里提问了。 1为什么每次启动蓝牙都是开启状态，还有屏幕都是最亮的状态。 2.附加驱动一直没法激活， 日志在下面， 装的是 ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)  …
<trowar> 我回到组织的怀抱来
<happyaron> 看来ee是知道banban姐今天找他，故意躲起来了。
<happyaron> roylez: 主席给作证
<happyaron> edison0354: 还有0354
<trowar> 这个玩意居然还能够分屏
<edison0354> happyaron: 围观
<vic> ee不给力啊  重新回答irc  还没见ee呢 
<edison0354> happyaron: banban哪里呢？
<vic> banban 走了 
<happyaron> 已经撤了
<xiaoming> 请问怎样把打开的应用放在其他窗口？
<vic> 拖
<xiaoming> ubuntu的多窗口功能，比如在窗口1打开一个应用，怎样把它放在窗口2中，有没有什么快捷键？或者怎样操作？
<trowar> 问一下有快捷键切换窗口么
<trowar> 在窗口1234之间切换的那种
<trowar> 有木有捏
<xiaoming> trowar:ctrl+alt+方向键
<trowar> 额 谢谢这位兄弟
<trowar> 不过有没有更简单一点的来
<trowar> 双手操作的 要放开鼠标才行
<xiaoming> trowar:不用谢，我就知道这个。。。。木有人回答我的问题么？
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ ..亂碼
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ ?
<trowar> 你的是什么问题啊
<xiaoming> ubuntu的多窗口功能，比如在窗口1打开一个应用，怎样把它放在窗口2中，有没有什么快捷键？或者怎样操作？
<vic> 各位 拜拜 睡觉去了 
<yall> *** banban (01cabb0a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.1.202.187.10) has quit: Quit:
<yall>     Page closed
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教关于swap与休眠的关系。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364589 如题。。。 情况是这样的： 我买电脑时，为了跑虚拟机方便（学校交作业要用VC6.0），特意加大内存到8G。 装机时我就想，8G的内存应该就不用分swap了，免得降低性能。 不过不知道是显卡驱动不支持还是没有swap分区，休眠后无法唤醒 …
<cfy> yall: 不是吧。。。
<cfy> yall: 我试试
<wobu> hi
<sevk> wobu, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<wobu> :-))
<imtxc> YUNIO 这个大家用过不。。。
<scriptkids> imtxc: 坚果铺子挺好用的..
<scriptkids> imtxc: 我就在用这个..
<imtxc> scriptkids: 那是个啥
<scriptkids> imtxc: 搜一下就知道了.
<imtxc> scriptkids: 不会用着用着没有了吧。。
<scriptkids> imtxc: 个人觉得一点也不必dropbox差
<scriptkids> imtxc: 这个...应该不会把
<imtxc> G+ 都来了 Dropbox 也快了吧
<scriptkids> imtxc: dropbox还被墙着么?我这边使用倒是无障碍..
<imtxc> scriptkids: 恩啊，主要是安装的时候会墙。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于无线网证书 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364592 最近在电脑上装了ubuntu但是在配置无线网的时候发现证书，而我的学校的无线网是要Equifax Secure Certificate Authority的。。请问怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shadowin — 2012-02-21 22:39 
<lenage_> Dropbox一直都可以张常使用 
<lenage_> Droplr这个没有在用么？
<qinglingquan> dorpboxz是被墙吗？现在可以访问.
<Cherrot> 我怎么总觉得最近几天的GFW是暴风雨前的平静呢
<qinglingquan> 让暴风雨来的更猛烈些吧,最好把墙冲倒了。
<Cherrot> qinglingquan: 我的意思是过一阵子墙是不是要发飙……
<qinglingquan> Cherrot: 我明白你的意思:)
<Cherrot> lol
<MeaCulpa_> .
 * MeaCulpa_ 的udev又错乱了
<qinglingquan> udev发飙了？
<MeaCulpa_> qinglingquan: 不小心装了pulseaudio... 删了不知道为何我普通用户alsa放不出了
<qinglingquan> MeaCulpa_: 哦，和你装pluseaudio没关系。我单分的/usr分区，系统升级后，开机也出错，但能用.
<qinglingquan> MeaCulpa_: 你什么系统？
<widon> vim的grepprg参数可不可以设置多个阿，不同情况想用不同参数
<MeaCulpa_> qinglingquan: gentoo
<Cherrot> Anonymous 要攻击13台根DNS服务器？有好戏看呀
<qinglingquan> MeaCulpa_: me too :)
<MeaCulpa_> qinglingquan: 我搞不懂怎么会有包把pulseaudio拉近来的
<MeaCulpa_> 删了pulseaudio, root是有声音了，但普通用户没有，貌似系统snd被套上了一层oss...而alsa的oss layer模拟又会带入pulseaudio...
<MeaCulpa_> 以前纯alsa多简单...现在乱的...
<qinglingquan> MeaCulpa_: 你查下依赖
<MeaCulpa_> hmm... 可以用padsp暂时拉进来oss
<MeaCulpa_> 问题我没升内核...
<qinglingquan> MeaCulpa_: equery depends package_name，你查查看看是什么依赖pulseaudio
<qinglingquan> MeaCulpa_: 2... or 3...的内核
<MeaCulpa_> 3
<MeaCulpa_> 好多依赖的，phonon...可恶的phonon
<qinglingquan> 我是3.06的，内核也没升级
<MeaCulpa_> qinglingquan: 嘿嘿，我来硬得了
<qinglingquan> MeaCulpa_: ?
<MeaCulpa_> knod /dev/dsp c 14 3
<MeaCulpa_> mknod 写出这个文件来即可
<MeaCulpa_> 一切都是老土的place holder
<qinglingquan> MeaCulpa_: 牛!
 * MeaCulpa_ 乱猜，google, 似懂非懂
<qinglingquan> 能就解决问题就成。:)
<imtxc> scriptkids: 刚才掉线了，你说的那个坚果铺子没有开放注册嘛
<scriptkids> imtxc:我看看我有邀请码没有
<binker> 肋骨疼的很厉害怎么办？
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<knownbad> 有？
<alvin_rxg> 人？
<knownbad> 兽？
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<fivesheep> knownbad: 木乃伊你好
<knownbad> 木乃伊？
<knownbad> what's up!
<alvin_rxg> mummy
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你不是被你的老婆抽干了么
<alvin_rxg> 一夜十二次？
<alvin_rxg> 還是一夜一次，一次12個小時？
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 一天就是一日, 一日就是一天
<knownbad> 没，没带套子做的心惊胆跳。
<fivesheep> 跳啥
<fivesheep> 生个孩子不更好
<knownbad> 唉，没钱啊。
<knownbad> 你呢？  猎艳的如何？
<fivesheep> 对着电脑屏幕猎艳?
<fivesheep> what a story
<knownbad> couple with both hands, they ain't bad.
<fivesheep> I ain't get no time
<knownbad> what about shooting blind, asking anyone would go out with you?
<knownbad> back to school already?
<fivesheep> no
<fivesheep> not yet
<knownbad> then wait for campus chicks.
<fivesheep> preparing preparing.. there are some very cool online courses just start recently
<knownbad> what courses？  mit open course?
<fivesheep> knownbad: no.. better platform
<knownbad> do share.
<fivesheep> knownbad: www.coursera.org and www.udacity.com
<fivesheep> mitX too
<fivesheep> not the old mit ones
<knownbad> k
<knownbad> thx.
<fivesheep> yw. these courses are very good. I took 2 last year.
<fivesheep> awarding
<knownbad> rewarding or awarding?
<ofan> thinkpad x41不错
<knownbad> isn't that old?
<fivesheep> knownbad: rewarding.. lol
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> |o|
<mugebjgd> thinkpad t520路过
<alvin_rxg> asus f3k 路過
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 烂机器
<alvin_rxg> 送我一台新的吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赶快毕业
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 进我们公司 你就有了
<Cherrot> 我又来求助了…… 为什么 git diff branch 明明显示和当前分支差异很大，git merge branck 命令却没有合并文件呢
<sevk>  06:01
<Cherrot> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<sevk> Cherrot ⇪ t: Ubuntu for Android | Ubuntu
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-22
<leaveboy> morning
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<sevk> LOL_, 2012-02-22 08:31:01 +0800
<jiero> a
<jiero> aaa
<jiero> $80 买个不到3kg重的的 二手 core2微型机值得么？
<jiero> 2GB RAM 1.8Ghz Core2， wireless bluetooth tv-turner都有。
<jiero> DaBao: 早上好
<jiero> DaBao: 大宝大宝
<leaveboy> 早
<DaBao> jiero:  你早！
<DaBao> jiero:  刚才同事来拿车钥匙
<DaBao> 大家早！
<jiero> DaBao:  大宝你喜欢 单反/raw摄影么？
<LOL_> jiero: .
<jiero> LOL_: 下地狱去
<jiero> DaBao: 真的。。。Ubuntu for Android 都出了。。。
<LOL_> jiero: ipod touch好不，想入手一台
<jiero> lol
<jiero> LOL_: 我没拥有过苹果的东西——除了耳机
<jiero> LOL_: 好不好也是因人而已，笨蛋
<LOL_> jiero: 你附近的人用不
<DaBao> jiero:  单反？玩不起
<jiero> LOL_: 有人用
<LOL_> jiero: 啥价格
<jiero> LOL_: 不知道
<DaBao> jiero:  吸毒毁一生，单反毁三代。。。
<jiero> DaBao 早上发狂了。。。
<DaBao> Ubuntu for Android，看到微博中有人发了
<DaBao> 但还没去尝试
<jiero> DaBao: 靠，我手机也毁3代啊。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 想入手一台touch
<DaBao> jiero:  你用的是草果？
<jiero> DaBao: 什么草果？
<DaBao> 我想买台平板
<DaBao> 苹果
<DaBao> 有事，暂且离开一会儿
<jiero> 不是说我有过的苹果只有耳机么。。。
 * jiero 竟然一直在用 libreoffice 3.5的beta 2.。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> LOL_: 随意你
<LOL__> jiero: 想买很多东西,没钱
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu for Android发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364606 Ubuntu发布Android版系统，使用户可以在Android系统中运行一个全功能的桌面操作系统，同时不影响手机功能的正常使用。 在安装Ubuntu for Android后，用户可正常使用Google应用、应用市场、联系人以及打电话等，对手机的日常功能没有任何影响。在需要的 …
<jiero> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PC-MONITOR-COMBO-SANDY-BRIDGE-G620-DC-2-6Ghz-8GB-RAM-1TB-HDD-21-5-DISPLAY-/270918131306?pt=AU_comp_dekstop&hash=item3f13fa9e6a#ht_500wt_1350
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y PC MONITOR COMBO - SANDY BRIDGE G620 DC 2.6Ghz 8GB RAM 1TB HDD 21.5" DISPLAY | eBay
<jiero> lol 用的Ubuntu 11.10
<LOL__> jiero: .
<jiero> LOL__:   if you chose not use advertising device then the world will abandon you
<LOL__> jiero: 突然发现自己喜欢收藏那些经典的垃圾作品.
<jiero> LOL__:   我只在意可以改变的东西。啥经典之类==垃圾
<orangesea> 早安阿
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Grub2密码正确怎么还是登入不了其它模式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364609 我在 etc/grub.d/00.header 文件最后面了 cat << EOF set superuser="su" password su 1234 password user1 4321 EOF 可是我输入的grub 密码 1234 怎么就登入不了了 统计信息: 发表于 由 brighthsj — 2012-02-22 9:38 
 * amosk morning
<Atrix> 使用tshark不能输出文件
<Atrix> sudo tshark -i eth0 -V -w outfile
<Atrix> tshark: The file to which the capture would be saved ("outfile") could not be opened: Permission denied.
<fvw> .
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: yooo 你不是不来了么
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 要交接工作啊
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 还要办手续啊
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 思密达
<GNUdog|work> 还要把我的磁盘 DD 了啊
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 2
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ...我有puppy
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 明天借我用用哈
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: .
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我以前也是都给dd才走
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 哈哈哈哈
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 中文字符乱码问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364610 新安装的ubuntu操作系统，由于txt文档中的中文字符完全是乱码，于是乎想解决掉，上网查资料，安装了gconf-editor，安装的时候提示了有些错误，（请看2楼）我先把这错误抛开一边，打开gconf-editor，依次进入apps/gedit-2/preference …
<xiangqiaolu> allo
 * gfrog hi
<fvw> hi
<sevk> fvw, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<iGnome> yetist	[09:57:14] 今天早晨特冷，我与朋友去提款机取钱，正好遇见运钞车来加钞。无奈之下两人只好站在一旁苦苦等候，这时朋友问我：冻手不？ 我冷冷地回一句：冻手！结果俺俩差点悲剧，四杆枪瞬间指向俺俩…
<iGnome> 	yetist	[09:57:14] 两个人被抓住送派出所，在路上我们一直沉默，后来我问朋友：你怎么不开腔呢？
<iGnome> 	yetist	[09:57:14] 八杆枪瞬间指向我俩…
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 进入硬盘分区的命令是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364614 系统坏了 登陆不到 想把某些文件保存下载 要怎样弄 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzxiaojun — 2012-02-22 10:21 
<sdw1> 大家好,set -f  * 后禁止文件名的生成,怎么去掉这个禁止?
<roylez> iGnome: 好冷的笑话
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<jiero> roylez 抱抱，
<adam8157> iGnome: 壕 去海南旅游啊
<jiero> roylez: 你该进不了
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋
<jiero> roylez 感觉你就是在和我一样混日子。。。
<roylez> jiero: 渣袋鼠
<jiero> roylez: lol
<sdw1> 张帅铭
<roylez> jiero: 我在公司一边刷等级一边跟你聊的啊
<huntxu> iGnome: 神要出行啊
<roylez> iGnome: 你要去海南玩人妖？
<gfrog>  roylez 海南还有人妖？
<jiero> roylez:  。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 必须的啊，要不怎么跟泰国竞争
<gfrog> roylez, wow
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 周三了...优势开会日
<MeaCulpa> s/优势/又是
<iGnome> 我在g+骂2个人了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 跟我搭档的是个小姑娘....
<iGnome> 破蛋蛋。你哪里看到的。
<roylez> iGnome: 鄙视玩G+的
<iGnome> 你玩啥
<roylez> iGnome: 真人pk
<iGnome> 我一个月去看一次。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: G+ 鄙视鼠标
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 说错了，鄙视键盘
<iGnome> 你和酷胖玩pk?
<MeaCulpa> 所以被主席鄙视
<iGnome> .
<adam8157> iGnome: twitter
<iGnome> 打倒键盘党
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我昨天乘老婆洗澡，一盘land mine 20 kill...
<iGnome> 小鸟被疼疼占领了。我也不去。 adam8157
<MeaCulpa> 有个家伙和我抢地雷，奶奶的
<iGnome> 乘老婆洗澡...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: lp洗澡的时候，我要完成系统升级，trouble shooting, 解决依赖，等等等等.... 只有Gentoo能做到
<WiiW> 浩方有ET对战不？
<jska> #### ubuntu 要把手机PC合体了 http://news.mydrivers.com/1/218/218598.htm   #######
<sevk> jska ⇪ ti: Ubuntu爱上Android 我再也不信PC了-Ubuntu,Android,MWC,双系统-驱动之家
<iGnome> 嗯。贱兔就这好。一边编译一边玩lp
<iGnome> w
<iGnome> 玩游戏
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 浩方...浩方是违法的
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • xen环境全虚拟化下本地连接问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364620 本人在使用ＸＥＮ作为虚拟软件，当用ＨＶＭ建立ＷＩＮＤＯＷＳ虚拟机时，同时我在HVM使用的xenwindows-glpv半虚拟化驱动，但是ＳＣＳＩ ＰＣＩ ＶＢＤ都可以正常的驱动，但是ＷＩＮＤＯＷＳ里面的网卡为黄色小叹号，  …
<sdw1> set -f  *  之后Shell 无法解释元字符 怎办
<iGnome> 破kk，改这颜色，不好看呢
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我Fedora升级的时候，一个女人崩了； Debian升级的时候，又闹翻一个，Ubuntu装好以后现在的lp一礼拜没和我说话，Gentoo用的时候天天能哄女人
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 这就是OS的易维护性
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo的境界
<WiiW> iGnome: irc 颜色我不熟悉，你建议什么颜色
<iGnome> 我草。这也能上升到理论。。。贱兔真厉害。
<iGnome> WiiW: 自己选。反正这不好看。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 昨天要不是pulseaudio把我声音弄没了，浪费了点时间，还能多玩一盘....
<iGnome> WiiW: http://imagebin.org/200131
<iGnome> 贱兔你也pa?
<WiiW> iGnome: 这个还行
<iGnome> WiiW: !!!
<WiiW> iGnome: 就这个，不换了
<MeaCulpa> ee 这啥，白色背景，累不累
<iGnome> 玩游戏，不应该都是alsa or oss嘛
<iIlL0oO> `new
<iGnome> 。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: oss over alsa
<iGnome> over干嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: pulseaudio某 时候把我oss层灭了
<iGnome> pa才说over吧。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我怎么知道，乱呗
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 恩，pa假冒oss
<iGnome> 曾经pa出lag。很麻烦。还要改conf。指定alsa
 * adam8157 白色背景伤眼
<iGnome> 幸好后来正常
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 昨天打过电话，信用卡提额非要通过公司
<iIlL0oO> adam8157: 不一定，舒服就行
<roylez> MeaCulpa: the company牛啊
<adam8157> iGnome: 话说昨晚banban在这里等着和你掐架
<iGnome> adam8157: 你的眼睛，，，这哪里是白色。
<adam8157> iGnome: 背景色
<iGnome> 啥。
<iGnome> banban咋了
<roylez> adam8157: banban呢？他男人被 iGnome 抢了？
<adam8157> roylez: 原来是这样
<iGnome> roylez: 你正好可以趁机而入啊
<iGnome> 我学破马的。伟大的破马。
<roylez> iGnome: 原来神是为了我好啊。感动ing ....
<roylez> iGnome: 神，咱俩合作。你专门抢男人，剩下的女人都给我
<roylez> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.xinmin.cn/3c/2012/02/21/13728127.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Raspberry Pi微型电脑发布被短暂推迟_3C_新民网
<iGnome> 没兴趣。养人要钱的。有免费的女人没
 * gfrog 好奇edu的域名可以随便注册嘛。。。
<roylez> 凤姐，不要钱的吧
<iGnome> 那个是博士了。适合你。 :D
<roylez> gfrog: sex.edu？
<gfrog> roylez, .... 看来是不能随便注册了。。
<roylez> gfrog: anal.edu？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 苦b的windows工作电脑 http://i.imm.io/h2Y6.png
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: wm界面？
<iGnome> 这么乱。
<roylez> bblean
<MeaCulpa> bblean
<MeaCulpa> 咩用平铺，屏幕太小，平铺自虐
<jiero> 升级了。
<jiero> Lubuntu 12.04 终于不做响了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<iGnome> bb是嘛哦
 * L-----D ride palomino|working 
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs L-----D around a bit with a large trout
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) penghb
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> penghb: 误伤友军
 * palomino|working ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我听说Arizona的朋友进了Freescale的lay off candidate blacklist
<roylez> 破马把桌子都拱了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 18M又半导体不...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nope
<MeaCulpa> 美国总统Obama在中南部访问的时候，走访了两位事业的美国父亲
<MeaCulpa> 他们的职业都是...半导体工程师
<MeaCulpa> 高危职业啊
<MeaCulpa> s/事业/失业
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 中南部..
<iGnome> 18m最近招什么人不。 roylez
<MeaCulpa> 北京上海招的不多，都是忽悠
<Ansik> MeaCulpa: Windows是咋被你包装成那个样子的？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你这用的不是windows的shell吧
<MeaCulpa> Ansik: bblean, 那个irssi是putty...
<MeaCulpa> 要是我想，也可以在cmd.exe里跑native irssi但是utf-8...
 * ofan 好丑的字体
<MeaCulpa> 我想我如果自己ssh自己，可以用putty 跑windows native irssi, 也许utf-8  ok
<Ansik> MeaCulpa: 内存占用情况如何？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还是XP?
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助 ubuntu11.10无线可以上网，但插上有线无反应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364628 rt，电脑用ubuntu与win7双系统，win7里可以用有线。 用过ifconfig，驱动无问题 eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 bc:ae:c5:2f:2c:97 UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 接收数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0  …
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没办法...xp
<MeaCulpa> Ansik: bblean占用比explorer稍高
<ofan> win7不能用？
<MeaCulpa> 工作OS规定XP吧
<MeaCulpa> XP 要2014才end of life呢
<zwzx-user> 大家好哟，我也用XP UBUNTU双系统 
<ofan> 要是能有完整shell我就搞一个
<MeaCulpa> ofan: shell是什么？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: cmd.exe是个不错的shell
<ofan> MeaCulpa: unix的shell
<ofan> 环境
<MeaCulpa> 那只有cygwin了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你要shell干嘛？
<MeaCulpa> bg, fg, pushd, popd?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我有整套coreutils
<ofan> mutt,vim,weechat
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这些都有
<ofan> 算了还是太烦
<MeaCulpa> ofan: shell和coreutils不是一回事
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 2014年XP真能end得了吗？
<ofan> 要支持shell脚本
<MeaCulpa> cmd.exe有重定向，有管道，有循环
<MeaCulpa> ofan: bat
<ofan> NO BAT
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我写过2k行的bat
<happyaron> ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你用纯shell写脚本/》
<iGnome> happyaron: 别人系统，早嵌入了自动下载。可以控制的。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你用纯shell写脚本？？  有本事你别用coreutils,别用awk sed tr grep
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那才叫shell脚本
<ofan> MeaCulpa: shell的语法
<ofan> bat不行
<happyaron> iGnome: M$强迫不了的，说不定美帝政府判定它反人类，叫它必须继续支持呢。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: bat还可以了，语法不差的
<ofan> 我觉得很差
<happyaron> iGnome: XP已经砸那么多钱了，怕啥。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 进程控制差点，文件控制差点，但基本语法还是有的
<ofan> shell语法也烂
<happyaron> ofan: 在cygwin上执行rm -rf / ?
<ofan> 不过比bat好
<MeaCulpa> cygwin基本用不着了
<MeaCulpa> bat可以了
<ofan> 关键中文系统不行
<L-----D> ofan, win7有powershell
<ofan> 英文的又不支持gbk
<iGnome> happyaron: 政府才不会那样
<MeaCulpa> powershell距离unix shell更远
<MeaCulpa> cmd.exe更posix
<ofan> powershell是陀便便
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 便便+1
<ofan> 便便=便便+1
<happyaron> iGnome: M$的XP占有率如果一直居高不下，它就没法死掉
<happyaron> iGnome: 要不然M$就是世界罪人了。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 要Posix，必须要unix的环境
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 便便++
<MeaCulpa> ofan: windows比linux更posix
 * ofan 还是*nix好
<happyaron> ++bb
<MeaCulpa> ofan: windows和linux都是partial posix
 * ofan Mac万岁
<MeaCulpa> en mac更posix
<ofan> 么
<ofan> MeaCulpa: windows只是有些posix的api
<ofan> c标准库一类
<ofan> 就一个msvcrt.dll
<ofan> 有个reactOS
<iGnome> happyaron: 时间会抹杀的。
<iGnome> 国内才这样
<jiero> xp 已经没啥硬件支持了。
<jiero> 新硬件有支持xp的么。1
<ofan> windows很多东西偶都抄unix
<MeaCulpa> ofan: iGnome http://pastebin.com/6eVv1wPd
<ofan> 跟TX一样
<binker> 你们吃饭了没？
<L-----D> ofan, powershell其实还可以 扩展性比cmd强多了 就是启动太慢
<MeaCulpa> gnu的宗旨是bring unix goodies to other OS freely, Windows是市场占有最大的OS,所以Windows是gnu一大支持的平台
<MeaCulpa> 大部分人所谓shell脚本其实大部分是在用coreutils
<MeaCulpa> ofan: iGnome 这bat还行吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我的 shell 只是 zenity。。。
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> 清晰易懂，it works
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 今天吃方便面不吃pizza了。
<MeaCulpa> 这循环用的多优雅
<MeaCulpa> FOR in bat
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 就没打开
<ofan> MeaCulpa: coreutils只是必须的
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gnu coreutils windows native 基本不差了
<ofan> 要有个能管理包的
<ofan> 包管理器
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我就用这个脚本...
<ofan> 不过也有nb的自己搞环境
<ofan> 不过我没那么nb
<jiero> xiaoxu: 。。。南瓜？
<iGnome> 满屏的echo REM
<ofan> windows还有个自己的unix环境
<jiero> REM 是啥。。。
<nyfair> powershell?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2012-02-21/14566750456.shtml
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 微软谷歌打响隐私大战：P3P协议成争议焦点_互联网_科技时代_新浪网
<jiero> roylez: 金主席好。
<jarod_ch_> p3p???? 什么东西
<ofan> http://cairoshell.github.com/
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: Cairo - Windows Shell Alternative - Home
<ofan> 这个纯仿mac
<nyfair> ofan : win用的么？
<ofan> nyfair: 恩
<ofan> 不过win上的开源项目烂尾的很多
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 至少gnu都是跨平台的
<jyfl987> happyaron: 就我所知 有一种设备 可以当u盘用 里头放iso文件 又可以当虚拟光驱用
<MeaCulpa> jiero: R.E.M., 我最喜欢的乐队
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那不算跨平台
<jiero> ofan:  你说 bin 跨平台？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 嗯，但是这种设备在linux上必须用usb modswitch才能正常识别
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gnu 项目的跨平台，linux和windows没区别
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: REM是注释
<ofan> 如果能直接用vc编译就可以算
<jyfl987> happyaron: 不是 是硬件模拟光驱
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 可以啊
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我一个同事有买国内的一种 不过那个是硬盘盒大小的 
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 当然可以，但是gnu 有gnutoolchains
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gnutoolchains, msys, make, config, 都有
<jyfl987> happyaron: 要是可以弄这种设备给各地的linux 推广人员一个 到处上门转iso蛮不错的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 很多要cygwin或者mingw
<happyaron> jyfl987: 哦。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: GNU的基石当然不会没有
<MeaCulpa> ofan: mingw是native compiler
<ofan> 还有各种第三方的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: vc的make.exe也可以用在gnu make
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不是，mingw加了个中间层
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 关键看你写的人是不是够强
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那没办法，cygwin有现成的东西可用
<nyfair> vc编译起来快啊，mingw在windows上不是一般的慢，cygwin更慢
<ofan> 没兴趣，win32 api跟unix比就是陀便便
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一般gnu 项目都有两套make, 4 mingw 或者 m$ make
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是
<MeaCulpa> 还要看水平啊
<ofan> cygwin很多都跑步起来
<MeaCulpa> Qt就可以整套走make
<MeaCulpa> cygwin我不用
<ofan> git for win就很烂
<MeaCulpa> 那是git烂
<MeaCulpa> :)
<jyfl987> 上海菜场“触网” 白领上班订菜回家“收菜”
<ofan> 是win烂
<nyfair> 那是git烂+1
<L-----D> 其实是msys烂
<MeaCulpa> bzr/hg for win就很安逸
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 。。我写ndos脚本的时候。多少年前了哦。
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 那还是代码portability不够
<ofan> 那是hg没节操
<MeaCulpa> ofan: :)
<ofan> 比不了git只能绑win的大腿
<MeaCulpa> windows主要是干活的人烂
<jyfl987> ofan: hg咋了
<MeaCulpa> 话说，msysgit我现在用用还行
<MeaCulpa> 可能我没用到高级feature
 * ofan mac万岁
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: dos 真难用
<iGnome> ndos比dos强很多的。
<iGnome> 都过时了
<jyfl987> iGnome: freedos
<nyfair> pc98才是王道
<MeaCulpa> Windows的问题我觉得是那些单用户环境成长的程序员，乱写软件
<MeaCulpa> 弄得人人都要拿admin 来跑win
<MeaCulpa> 后来微软终于下决心强迫用户改变了
<MeaCulpa> 当然最可恨的还是M$的unicode...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: bb4win根正苗红，不错的，试试
<nyfair> win8有希望解决这破问题么？
<MeaCulpa> 不过你也不用win
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不用
<ofan> 除非玩游戏
<MeaCulpa> 我玩游戏用linux...
<ofan> 不过等搞了xbox就基本不用了
<MeaCulpa> win就单位里用
<nyfair> coe3昨天出了
<L-----D> xbox也是跑的windows
<MeaCulpa> 游戏机游戏没意思
<ofan> linux光弄驱动就弄半天
<MeaCulpa> 不能定制，没mod
<iGnome> 佩服酷胖。整天切换系统。思维不混乱才怪。 lol
<L-----D> 谁来跟我连halo
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 上班没办法啊
<iGnome> 白天echo 晚上print
<iGnome> :D
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...
<MeaCulpa> echo为主
<MeaCulpa> windows里我用gnu echo
<iGnome> 好吧。都echo
<MeaCulpa> print写脚本采用，不咋用
<iGnome> 那是你不pl
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...我awk 'BEGIN {print}', 好吧...
<jyfl987> Relaed: 在么
<iGnome> awk能用多少嘛。局限多了
<MeaCulpa> 干嘛要pl :) 脏兮兮windows上装一个 还要搭仓库
<iGnome> camelbox
<MeaCulpa> 装一个dpkg都有一把pl, 恶心
<iGnome> lol
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 其实也有好处，我记得当年apt-get连代理都不支持
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 都改成pl大家好hack
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于桌面上的快捷方式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364634 我下了一个xfe 文件管理器 个人觉得比较好用 在桌面上创建了一个快捷方式，但我想用root （或是sudo）的方式直接打开 所以我修改了xfe.desktop文件 #!/usr/bin/env xdg-open [Desktop Entry] Name=Xfe GenericName=File Manager Exec=sudo xfe Terminal=true Type=Application StartupNo …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 都改成pl，让地球人都hack不了
<happyaron> roylez: dpkg/debhelper的作者一点都不后悔用pl
<happyaron> roylez: 表示就他们几个能hack
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老美在iphone上回我们notes呢
<jiero> nyfair: 日本人才是王道。。。
<jiero> lol
<jyfl987> happyaron: tnnd 早该改成lua了
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX15TrMjR3w
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: YouTube - Motorola Atrix 4G Android Smartphone with Laptop Dock, Webtop UI, Home Dock at CES 2011
<ofan> Moto很超前...
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 想问一下，unity的左边的dock的背景图片在哪里修改啊？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364639 想问一下，unity的左边的dock的背景图片在哪里修改啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzjshen — 2012-02-22 11:58 
<jyfl987> 德意志飞艇运输公司
<roylez> palomino|working: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn064/20120213/0250/original_w2ZP_243e0002e3d1121b.jpg
<jyfl987> happyaron: ubuntu跟google关系超级密切阿 会不会是又一个mozilla
<imtxc> 我当vimdiff是个插件呢
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 傻蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐...
<roylez> adam8157: 蠢蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 肛蛋
<adam8157> roylez: ...都被我同事看到了...
<iGnome> ..
<roylez> adam8157: 你就一个人美吧 ~~~~~ lol
<iGnome> 这干嘛呢
<roylez> iGnome: 没小说看，正在犹豫要不要去reddit刷怪，顺便跟大家打个招呼
<iGnome> 打怪？小心自己变怪。
<iGnome> 别去了。
<iGnome> 来打仗
<roylez> 鄙视上班打游戏的
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 自编译p7zip 9.20.1，打开zip无乱码（还是那个中文补丁，介意的绕行） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364644 还是那个中文补丁。不知道我说什么的忽略这句话！ 直接替换/usr/lib/p7zip/文件即可（先安装p7zip-full）！不必改参数，开脚本之类！也不必命令行运行解压，直接开归档管理器即可。 统计信 …
<iGnome> 我让酷胖去掐你。你也打游戏
<iGnome> 今天咋不想睡午觉
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<happyaron> jyfl987: ubuntu关系和hp更紧密
<iGnome> pl写的东西，真tm不需要维护。
<roylez> iGnome: 中午午睡的是渣渣
<roylez> iGnome: lol
<iGnome> 不像py，天天卡死。
<jiero> iGnome: perl 多久不变了哦。。。
<roylez> pl写的东西，真tm维护不起
<iGnome> 你迟早也要午睡的。你还年轻。 lol
<iGnome> 维护不起的。那是鸟人。没见pasteimg。增加你那immo，只要几分钟就调试好了。
<roylez> iGnome: 你迟早也可以不午睡的，你还年轻。lol
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<iGnome> 好吧。我继续年轻。
<roylez> 神玩兽
<iIlL0oO> 命令行用什么工具分区
<iIlL0oO> 加 新硬盘
<iIlL0oO> (parted) p all
<iIlL0oO> Disk /dev/sda: 2290MB
<iIlL0oO> Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<iGnome> 按m看help
<iIlL0oO> sdb 是新的
<iGnome> 午休时间
<iIlL0oO> (parted) select /dev/sdb
<iIlL0oO> Using /dev/sdb
<iIlL0oO> o，我查查文档
<cfy> iIlL0oO: parted
<cfy> iIlL0oO: fdisk cfdis sfdisk
<cfy> iGnome: ee?
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.2.7 #1 SMP Tue Feb 21 22:22:57 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy> iGnome: 拜神
<iGnome> cfy: 你有好玩的？
<cfy> iGnome: 有啊。
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 好玩吧
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新本子，使用时随机出现Kernel panic http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364652 上周五拿到的新本子，dell 凌越14，到手预装的是ubuntu 10.10，太老，卸掉装双系统 win7+ubuntu 12.04，很顺利，win7玩了一天没发现什么问题。 问题就在ubuntu这里了，使用过程中会随机出现直接的内核崩溃： Kernel panic-not syncing fatal excep …
<FrankLv> 在shell中可以判断一个文件是文本文件还是二进制文件么？ file命令工作原理是如何的，顺序读入文件，然后和magic文件比对？
<cfy> FrankLv: 对
<cfy> FrankLv: 不过，文本的话，一般有编码
<cfy> FrankLv: 纯2进制的，不太会刚好符合文件编码
<FrankLv> 其实我是想扫描系统中的ssh 密钥文件，那些文件都是文本文件，第一行是"-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----"，但是我的find命令没法判断是否是文本文件，这样导致效率很低下
<FrankLv> 开始我是  LINE1=$( head -1 $FILE_PATH ) 读入文件第一行然后做判断是不是密钥文件，现在我看到好像用dd等命令读入固定长度比较靠谱些
<ofan> FrankLv: file 
<ofan> FrankLv: grep/sed查找
<FrankLv> ofan: 恩，我只是需要判断第一行，sed看一来靠谱，可以指定行号
<ofan> sed貌似可以跨行查找，可以从第一个非空行开始查找
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 想接触ubuntu，有几个关于安装的问题请教？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364656 1，我原本装xp，想保留xp，然后把其中一个空盘拿出来，安装ubuntu，请问可以安装吗？请问需要多少空间？ 2，安装双系统后，开机能否选择双系统进入？ 3，想知道安装ubuntu的电脑配置要求？ 4，当前哪个版本比较稳定 先 …
<FrankLv> ofan: 恩，不过我目前不需要这个特性，SSH密钥第一行时候固定的
<FrankLv> 可惜好像ssh密钥大小是不固定的，我不能通过find限定文件大小来找
<jyfl987> FrankLv: 不固定也有范围的 有谁的密钥是大于1m的么？
<FrankLv> jyfl987: 所以我大概限定了下大小，我的意思是如果能有确定的大小范围就更精确些，SSH密钥大小和算法，bits有关
<Kandu> FrankLv: dir=~/.ssh; for i in $(find ${dir}/ -type f);do if [ "$(dd if=$i bs=1 count=26 2<-)" = "-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY" ]; then echo $i; fi; done;
<Kandu> FrankLv: 這樣可行不?
<FrankLv> Kandu: 恩，不知道怎么搞的 我发现dd的性能好像很差，不知道和我home是NFS有没有关系
<FrankLv> PS：SSH公钥必须在~/.ssh下，不过密钥随便那里都没关系
<FrankLv> 开饭先
<MeaCulpa> apache 开始搞performance了...
<MeaCulpa> nginx bye bye
<Atrix> chrome的cookie保存在哪了
<MeaCulpa> "Skip the common tourist spots your hotel might recommend (YuYuan Gardens, etc.)  Instead : Take a walk through the French Concession. "
<fvw> Atrix: splite
<MeaCulpa> 外国人对魔都理解太透彻了
<MeaCulpa> fvw: chrome也用sqlite?
<MeaCulpa> 掉价...
<imtxc> ..
<fvw> MeaCulpa: splite3
<fvw> Atrix: .config/chromium/Default/Cookies
<fvw> Atrix: Edit This Cookie 用这个扩展
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.quora.com/Shanghai/What-are-some-little-known-facts-that-travelers-to-Shanghai-should-know
<fvw> imtxc: hi
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Shanghai: What are some little-known facts that travelers to Shanghai should know? - Quora
<Atrix> fvm:今天刚学了一手，ln -s /dev/null ~./config/google-chrome/Default/Cookies
<MeaCulpa> fvw: 哦，那chrome没事也可以把那些sqlite reindex
<Atrix> fvw: 所以想问问chrome的cookie在哪
<Atrix> 看来/dev/null 的用处大大滴啊
<imtxc> fvw: 几天见到鬼了
<imtxc> fvw: 一个东西在我面前，然后我一眨眼 没了。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • GMchess棋力变差？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364659 以前用ubuntu的时候，源里安装的gmchess，印象中当时电脑棋力还挺强的。 现在用opensuse，源码安装了最新的gmchess，版本是0.29.6。 结果发现棋力好差，走的棋简直很无法理解。 我把search-step设成了10，结果电脑想了将近4分钟，走的棋还是很差。 不知道 …
<fvw> imtxc: 飞蚊证
<fvw> Atrix: 没cookie可不爽
<jyfl987> fvw: 这其实是外星人给你灌输的飞蚊症幻想
<fvw> jyfl987: 看来这里不能经常来
<Atrix> fvw: 是啊，没错。不过我倒是通过这个知道了/dev/null 或许在别的地方有很大的用处呢
<fvw> Atrix: 垃圾桶
<fvw> 黑洞
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 黑洞+1
<Atrix> fvw: 真的挺强的。相似的还有/dev/zero
<Atrix> 不是说功能相似，我是说这两个文件都挺特殊的
<fvw> Atrix: 看看鸟哥私房菜  复习下linux知识
 * adam8157 /dev/random 最高
<MeaCulpa> 还有超新星，/dev/urandom
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<ofan> mutt什么时候出新版本
<fvw> /dev/下面的 都是
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: yes | head 最高
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: momo
<huntxu> yes > .
<jyfl987> fvw: 呵呵 
<huntxu> 匿
<jyfl987> Atrix: /dev/urandom也不错
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你说yes | head的机制是什么， yes怎么知道什么时候停下, 还是说head给了yes一个signal
<iIlL0oO> /dev/sdb1             3.3G  159M  3.0G   6% /home
<iIlL0oO> 完美
<iIlL0oO> parted 很好用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: process session
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...恩
<iIlL0oO> cp kk -rp /home1/
<fvw> du
<fvw>  
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: |很强大, 不光是方便, 还快.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 再快也不能乱开~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不知道 select有个事件是 writable么？
<Atrix> jyfl987: 产生随机数？以前在哪看过，具体什么都忘了，好像是讲搜集机器运行情况，搞一个熵池。熵越大数就越随机什么的
<iIlL0oO> yes 先判断 | 是否writeable
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: iIlL0oO 俺不懂的~
<iIlL0oO> MeaCulpa: 我猜的
<imtxc> ofan: mutt 还在更新么？
<jyfl987> iIlL0oO: 我也是猜的 舍此以外 无他良解
<jyfl987> mutt不知道 fetchmail一直在更新
<jyfl987> 阿 对了 fetchmail源码里现在有我名字了 哈哈
<happyaron> mutt显然在更新。。。
<happyaron> 不用fetchmail
<happyaron> getmail4路过
<Atrix> jyfl987: 佩服佩服，恭喜恭喜
<jyfl987> Atrix: 是在注释里
<happyaron> jyfl987: 有你邮箱没
<imtxc> 我觉得offlineimap 比fetchmail好用啊
<happyaron> jyfl987: 有的话恭喜你
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<jyfl987> happyaron: 好像有 因为他们是在提交里注释 这个提交是为了解决 jyf发现的一个bug
<imtxc> 额 给搞错了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你的垃圾邮件数增加了吗
<jyfl987> 我下源码来找找看
<jyfl987> happyaron: 没有
<imtxc> 我还是做我作业去吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 每次给debian reportbug之后, spam就会有个小高峰
<happyaron> adam8157: 说明爬debian bug tracker的机器人多
<jyfl987> happyaron: 话说 你们可以考虑给linux推广人员配个 那个 zalman的硬盘盒 那个可以把iso虚拟成光驱 还可以在多个之间切
<happyaron> jyfl987: 跟 canonical 的人说，我也没有资金啊。。。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我哪里知道谁是 canonical的人 我只知道你跟他们有联系嘛
<happyaron> adam8157: 表示电子邮件已经被各种爬虫爬去了，已经不在乎了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: :)
<happyaron> jyfl987: freefly1ng, tulatrix 等人啊
<jyfl987> happyaron: tulatrix不在这里吧  freefly1ng 经常装死
<happyaron> jyfl987: 给tulatrix发邮件
<happyaron> 或者加他gtalk
<jyfl987> happyaron: 管他呢 我也就说说 听就听 不听就算术呗
<happyaron> 哦
<adam8157> happyaron: 毁人不倦
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋....
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 你真是不怕死呢
<adam8157> roylez: 你没有op了亲
<roylez> adam8157: 肛蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 你用神马信用卡？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 真要去？ 推荐招行或者交行
<MeaCulpa> 其他的都是业余的
<jyfl987> happyaron: 原来他们没放我的邮箱 是把我全名送进去了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 哦，那他们还挺讲究
<jyfl987> +  activity. (Sunil Shetye) (suggested by Yunfan Jiang)
<jyfl987> happyaron: 应该是提交那个人很讲究 不过他们效率真蛮高的 我把log给他们看 立刻有人在邮件里回了我补丁
<happyaron> :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 歌功颂德了， http://is.gd/K00U96
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y How IBM's Sam Palmisano Redefined the Global Corporation - Bill George - HBS Faculty - Harvard Business Review
<ictxiangxin> 配一台最便宜的主机需要多少钱
<ictxiangxin> 我主要是学习用
<adam8157> roylez: 招商
<fvw> ictxiangxin: 还是笔记本方便
<adam8157> roylez: 我给你推荐
<ofan> ictxiangxin: 学习需要高配
<roylez> adam8157: 网银好使？
<ictxiangxin> 买不起
<adam8157> roylez: 好使
<ofan> ictxiangxin: 特别是学习最先进的游戏技术
<fvw> ictxiangxin: 我e40 不贵才3500 够用
<adam8157> roylez: 要哪种卡跟我说 我帮你推荐 就会有人上门找你办
<ofan> mutt最新版是2010年的
<L-----D> 招行网点太少了
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 招行做的早
<L-----D> 是
<ictxiangxin> 我现在有个本子了
<MeaCulpa> 招行网银100%windows控
<adam8157> 国内信用卡最好的就是招商了
<L-----D> 不过你要去自助还款 老要排队
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 除了网银
<L-----D> 我可受不了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那那个行的网银还能不win啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 网银有手机支付和快捷支付
<ictxiangxin> 配个最便宜的主机要多少
<MeaCulpa> 交行信用卡中心是汇丰独资
<roylez> adam8157: 瞎吹。网银好使个锤子
<adam8157> L-----D: 北京上海不少的
<MeaCulpa> 交行不错...
<adam8157> roylez: 我就在linux下用, 从来没问题
<L-----D> adam8157, 北京上海少的可怜啊
<MeaCulpa> 首先，热线电话是400 only的都滚蛋
<L-----D> adam8157, 这要看你跟谁比 你跟五大行比 绝对少啊
<adam8157> L-----D: .
<imtxc> roylez: 恩 招行的网银可以在virtualbox 里面用的。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 招行网银我们单位的English windows XP 都没字体
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: windows支持都很烂
<roylez> adam8157: 你登录一个截图给我看看
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> 是一个很脏的IE shell
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 当然我说的都是专业版
<L-----D> adam8157, 以前我在张江 一个网点都没 整个镇就一个atm机
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大众版就是你说的那种
<adam8157> roylez: 支付还是查询的时候?
<roylez> adam8157: 查询
<MeaCulpa> 德国中心，招行
<adam8157> roylez: ok
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在还是浦发网银最【简陋】最方便
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过浦发要全额还美金的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你花钱厉害的话，推荐招行
<MeaCulpa> 招行美元可以还最低
<MeaCulpa> 这点无人能敌
<MeaCulpa> 钱是硬道理
<MeaCulpa> 其他理由退散
<MeaCulpa> 我的中行，浦发，都要你还完美元全额才有资格还人民币，否则就算拖欠
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 楼下现在有摆摊办招行的，还在纠结中
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 浦发可以用人民币还么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 可以
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这个都可以，但必须还清美金以后
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这个都可以，但必须还清美金以后才能开始还人民币
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那是自动还的么？ 我的废行卡 只能钱进人民币账户 然后打电话叫客服给我还 太2了
<MeaCulpa> 你一下子花个几千美刀，报销还没下来，就累了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 浦发貌似要打电话
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 自己玩无所谓阿
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 招行全自动
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你有钱...
 * MeaCulpa 站在穷人角度不得不挺招行
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 自动好 最烦打电话叫人帮忙了 我每次就几十美元 还去麻烦别人一下 
<MeaCulpa> 为了钱，装个Windows我也认了
<roylez> jyfl987: 你神马卡？
<jyfl987> 也不知道 废行领导怎么想的 是为了解决就业问题么？
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, lol 你研究的很透彻
<jyfl987> roylez: 工行 + 废行
<roylez> jyfl987: 废行是哪个？
<jyfl987> L-----D: 还有研究得更透彻的 人称卡精，可惜不在这个频道里
<adam8157> roylez: http://imagebin.org/200148
<jyfl987> microcai: 你去叫 卡精来这里吧
<jyfl987> roylez: 广发阿
<roylez> jyfl987: o...
<jyfl987> roylez: 你肯定没见过废行的新logo
<adam8157> roylez: 要普通卡 航空卡 还是酒店卡 还是hello kitty卡? 我给你推荐
<roylez> adam8157: 神蛋，你不要拿手机银行忽悠我
<adam8157> roylez: 能查询就完了
<roylez> adam8157: 手机银行又可以登录了啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 有微薄嘛？
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 木有钱，没办法
<adam8157> roylez: 啥时候不可以了?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩招行有Hello Kitty卡...
<roylez> jyfl987: 不用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 适合 roylez 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实刷个二维码挺好的
<jyfl987> 或者gnupg
<roylez> adam8157: 曾经有一段时间直接提示要手机才能登录
<adam8157> roylez: 有对策
<roylez> adam8157: 为了您的资产安全，请用手机访问手机银行！
<adam8157> roylez: 你没有招商卡 你都知道这个?
<roylez> adam8157: 说
<roylez> adam8157: 我有银行卡
<adam8157> roylez: 分辨率调低...
<roylez> adam8157: 你老母......
<adam8157> roylez: 招商用分辨率区别电脑还是手机
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求电池保养 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364666 thinkpad-edge e40 原装ubuntu10.10，求怎样保养笔记本电池 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lucidman — 2012-02-22 14:11 
<roylez> adam8157: 这种阴招你都使得出来？....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 真的假的？？？
<adam8157> roylez: 我给你推荐吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对wap手机怎么办? 不支持js你怎么获取分辨率？
<adam8157> roylez: 推荐有积分的
<roylez> adam8157: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/109672
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y CMBChina Cellphone Bank for Greasemonkey
<adam8157> roylez: .
<adam8157> jyfl987: 它确实是这样的, 别问我
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以你试试用wap浏览器访问看看
<adam8157> jyfl987: wap太弱
<adam8157> roylez: 测试成功
<roylez> adam8157: 行了，我下去弄张招商的卡
<adam8157> roylez: 我给你推荐吧...
 * MeaCulpa 又在装RHEL6.2
<roylez> adam8157: .......
<adam8157> roylez: 你们楼下就有?
 * MeaCulpa 找茬开骂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> roylez: 浪费感情
<MeaCulpa> 摆摊呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 给我喷蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 开机都不unmount /boot, 幼稚
<roylez> adam8157: 你做推荐人，有鸡毛钱的好处？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 为啥要unmount
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 把kernel image暴露在菜鸟和我等破坏狂手里
<adam8157> roylez: 送积分
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 内核在内存里了，启动完毕后要/boot何用？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 业余
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 谁家的linux会unmount boot?
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我家
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你家有linux?
<MeaCulpa> 大部分Gentooer
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 陪我下去转转
<MeaCulpa> 我见过的大部分人都不keep mount /boot
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 稍等，装RHEL呢，等我选好包
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 选个包还要上VNC, 幼稚...
<MeaCulpa> CLI额 anaconda都没做全
<MeaCulpa> naive...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 谁说是cli
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: curseUI
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: o
 * MeaCulpa 无脑选了"software dev workstation, 这样至少还有gcc..."
<MeaCulpa> roylez: èµ°
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 喷18摸就三个字： 贵 贵 贵 lol
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: System.map 还是有点用的
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 啥
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: /boot 有 System.map 啊
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 有啥用
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 好像 ps 啥的会用到
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: hmm...不明白，我不mount boot...
<MeaCulpa> 生内核的时候才用
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 不用 System.map 的話是不用 mount
<MeaCulpa> 怎么说也是核心，隐私，没必要挂着
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 打码技术真差
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 懒得下 PHOTOSHOP 了
 * adam8157  咩的 想问哈皮个事情 小子跑了
 * jyfl987 哈皮找人治病去了
<hellowuan> :-S
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 为什么的我grub2显示不了中文？（11.10） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364668 这两天闲着没事美化grub2，现在成功添加了背景图片，修改了字体、字色，但纠结的是grub2菜单中的中文全是？…… 用了几种中文字体文件，转换成unicode.pf2文件后逐一替换试了个遍，字体是变了，可中文还是那样…… 在grub.cfg …
<caleb-> 有人实现过 grub2 中文？
 * caleb- 觉得要 内核补丁 或 grub2补丁 才行
<ofan> 已经支持了吧
<jiero> 治病。
<sevk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 谁知道linux驱动源代码在哪里！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364669 我需要阅读linux的USBprinter驱动源码，不知道如何才能获得。 有知道的给我留言，不胜感激。 统计信息: 发表于 由 iliuwen — 2012-02-22 14:44 
<huntxu> roylez: \e[xxm，用sed怎麽去掉
<sgsdxzy>  /topic
<sgsdxzy> 怎么说出来了……
<imtxc> adam8157:才明白 原来notify-launch 这个 是你自己写的个脚本啊 |||
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯...
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 电源管理的包是哪个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364671 本来lxde，关机选项只有注销、关机、重启、取消的，装了kdenlive后依赖了很多kde的组件，现在关机选项多了suspend和hibernate。还有，本来不操作5分钟后会关显示屏，现在不会了，请问在哪里设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sgsdxzy — 2012-02-22 14:54 
<huntxu> roylez: 找到了...
<huntxu> 居然是\x1B
<adam8157> huntxu: 颜色啥的不是管道一下就没了么
<huntxu> adam8157: 是麽？
<adam8157> huntxu: 好像不是...
<nyfair> 哎哟，blender好棒，可以直接跑mikumikudance了
<huntxu> 。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，今天400+
<huntxu> adam8157: 應該殺到-5%
<huntxu> 差不多了
<mayli> j
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥 -5%
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿，你今天上班了？
<adam8157> hamo: 啊
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天没上班？
<adam8157> hamo: 昨天培训一天卡内基
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿...都卡内基了....^^
<imtxc> test
<adam8157> hamo: ... 巨无聊
<adam8157> imtxc: fail
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍧ 
<roylez> adam8157: 去办了master卡一张
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 发布一个GTK PPPOE ADSL图形界面WLAN兼容的拨号工具，修改了逻辑，优化了界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364672 如果你想讨论一下networkmanager通过无线wlan接口拨PPPOE的问题，请———> viewtopic.php?f=116&t=364403 本帖是接上一个，曲线救国，采用第三方PPPOE拨号程序实现方案。并且也有些心得 …
<tenzu> roylez: 以后可以尽情买humble bundle了
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆你来咯
<hamo> roylez: ^_^
<mayli> j
<yorua007> 有没有人用awesome的？
<roylez> hamo: 蹦一个，到 palomino|working 头上去
<adam8157> roylez: .
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍧ 
<imtxc> fine
<adam8157> roylez: 公积金卡电话激活失败...咩的
<roylez> adam8157: 这是神马妖孽的玩意？
<adam8157> roylez: 公积金联名卡
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 公积金就是屎。你用屎卡
<hamo> adam8157: 求公积金...
<hamo> adam8157: 话说你不会是办的招行的公积金卡把？
<jyfl987> roylez: 公积金可以支付租房的
<roylez> jyfl987: 没听说
<jyfl987> roylez: 帝都这是可以的 广州貌似也可以 不知道你们那什么情况
<jyfl987> roylez: 18摸提供宿舍么？
<iIlL0oO> `new |
<imtxc> adam8157: 终于搞好了弄了个脚本notify-send "you have a msg!" 放到/usr/local/bin 了。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 改那个pl不完了
<adam8157> hamo: 是
<imtxc> adam8157: 原来我就没有那个脚本。。 现在收到消息可以提示了不错不错
<adam8157> jyfl987: 下回租房要不直接找中介算了
<roylez> jyfl987: 没有
<adam8157> jyfl987: 中介加税点就可以直接提供发票
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的脚本也在github上
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊 我再去抄抄
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿现在有好多公积金了把...
<adam8157> hamo: 比你多 花不出去啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 得 你这个好，和那个pl 配合应该可以显示收到的消息内容了。
<hamo> adam8157: 可以用来付厕所的首付....灭哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: 准备拿它付房租 或者找路边小广告套现出来
<hamo> adam8157: 据说付房租，你要帮房东叫租房的税...
<sevk> 新 编译或打包 • 有源代码，如果编译 C++ ，谢谢各位 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364675 在linux下，如果编译C++，在有代码的情况下，或者那位高手帮忙编译一下，谢谢啦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuejiangshi — 2012-02-22 15:22 
<adam8157> hamo: 是这样
<adam8157> hamo: 比个税便宜
<hamo> adam8157: 存着吧...定期存款呢...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 中介可以给你直接开 发票 只要加点
<adam8157> hamo: 这些钱加到个税上都20+%了, 取出来就没那么多
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不租房 直接开?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 是的 你搜索下 公积金套现 于百度
<adam8157> hamo: 不相信这玩儿
<adam8157> jyfl987: yooo
<adam8157> jyfl987: 多少点?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比地税加两个点
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那就是7.5% 完全可以接受
<roylez> jyfl987: 你都玩的些啥邪门玩意啊...
<adam8157> http://www.gzwebs.com/
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 北京公积金提取中心 - 最快的公积金提现，公积金套现公司，
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么变7.5了？ 今年地税提了1.5？
<jyfl987> roylez: 啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 地税不是5.5%么
<jyfl987> roylez: 我玩公积金套现 电动汽车套现 入侵物种处理 etc
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你已经弄了?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好像租房税去年是4 我不知道今年如何
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我去年问过中介能不能开 他们说加两个点就没问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥中介
<jyfl987> 算了下 很划得来 又不要我掏钱
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我们就租房那个中介 我是顺便问的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 今天就问问中介去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/02/22/cantonese-xianshi.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 粤语wiki：为什么“猥亵”是叫“咸湿”？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我以前就住石塘咀
<imtxc> 原来你们收邮件啥的都是自动的 收到还有提示 额 好好学去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnnnnd
<adam8157> imtxc: 当然
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他有两点收益 他都干的 
<caleb-> 不喜欢自动收邮件…一天收一两次足矣
<adam8157> jyfl987: 2%很便宜的, 一共才7%, 比个税低太多了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过合租是肯定要找中介开假合同发票的 因为地税很2 他一张发票只能给你一个人报 所以比如说我跟你合租了一个房子 那发票只能给一个人拿去报 
<adam8157> caleb-: 工作严重依赖邮件的人路过
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你去问下税率 我问过单位 单位这边没问题 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 激动
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一下子多了2万流动资金
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要先过问你单位是否支持 我们老板是支持我这么干的 要求我搞定后写个教程来给大家看
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要搞定了 可要记得请我吃饭 是我告诉你这好法子的
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼疼
<tenzu> adam8157: irssi肿么登录xmpp?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我先告诉你的好不好, 去年就跟你说了 只不过我不知道中介就可以弄
<adam8157> tenzu: beetle
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 继续喷，# awk --v
<MeaCulpa> GNU Awk 3.1.7
<tenzu> adam8157: 哦了, 麻烦, 算了
<adam8157> tenzu: typo
<jyfl987> adam8157: 毛 去年我就知道了好不好 我是去年租房的时候问中介的 之前我就查过公积金政策
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH系用gawk...没追求
<adam8157> tenzu: bitlbee
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不管怎么说 你得请一次
<tenzu> adam8157: bitlbee, 我懂
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们用的外企服务机构, 好处是办事儿利索
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个问题我小学看A录像带的时候就明白了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 挂油水的，外服
<adam8157> gawk 咋了
<MeaCulpa> RH没有国内独立法人？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 慢
<MeaCulpa> RH没有国内独立法人？  那工资要高开
 * tenzu 阿当君好人啊~~
<adam8157> tenzu: 又咋了...
<tenzu> adam8157: 感慨一下
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 问题是石塘咀是红灯区，我居然不知道，还在那里住了2年多
<roylez> tenzu: 蛋蛋怎么了？
<tenzu> roylez: 出淤泥而不染
<jyfl987> adam8157: 话说为何公司不给你租房补贴呢
<caleb-> 红灯区也不是每一户都红灯啊
<tenzu> roylez: 回答问题很及时, 表扬一下
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥补贴 没听说过
<roylez> tenzu: o....
<oooo4dzd> 现在大家还有没有用deadbeef的？
 * adam8157 :D
<jyfl987> adam8157: 外企不是经常给租房补贴么 额
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哈哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没听说
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是给外国员工吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是给外国员工吧,租房补贴，外国人医保（很黑）
<MeaCulpa> 外国人看病一个感冒几千
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 给外国人 还得空气污染补贴呢 hmm
<CyrusYzGTt> Ah
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 人民币几千？ 那兑成本币也才几百阿 他们有报销 贵国看个感冒不也是几百嘛 
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/63119.html
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y “六四”等敏感词被解禁 “赵紫阳”进百度词条(图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> really?
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 我用deadbeef
<zhao> 这就是中国的低人权优势
<Kandu> jyfl987: 還有個 bug 忘了說了. 因為是根據 evt 更新畫面的，剛開始一直未動的 cell 就沒畫上去
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 你的deadbeef的快捷键好使不？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 快去寫 server，不然要等到下個周末了 XD
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我这几天都在加班 nnd
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 很好使……你是在GNOME3么
<zhao> sevk, 难道要平反六四了？
<oooo4dzd> 我是11.04的unity
<oooo4dzd> 经常快捷键就没反应
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 呃 大概在GNOME有不灵的情况
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我不写了 本来都是我忽悠别人 这回居然被你忽悠了当苦力
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 去设置GNOME的快捷键 别用deadbeef的里面的设置试试
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 你设置是键盘上的本来Fn+F的么
<roylez> adam8157: 总是有人说神马 unity 的，压力真大
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: cmd: deadbeef --next 
<sevk> zhao, 休息一下...  ㍧ 
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 。。。。。
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 这样设。。。。
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 命令行哦你个deadbeef --help看参数……
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 命令行用*
<Kandu> jyfl987: :O 開始是你自己要寫的，還要設計 corewar 的 cu 呢..  怎麼想偷懶了
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 我用的是本身的快捷键
<adam8157> roylez: 看着还好啊
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: deadbeef自带的。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你可以看下我那个repo里 许多半途而废的计划
<roylez> adam8157: 我都没见过
<jyfl987> Kandu: 因为你不给我写代码 
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 我知道 我也用的那个 那个在GNOME有工作不正常的情况
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我忙呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我也忙
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 哦，那你不是用gnome的
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 是的..
<Kandu> jyfl987: 再說，我寫的代碼沒你寫的有技巧，漂亮
<jyfl987> Kandu: 马屁没用
<Kandu> jyfl987: 寫了給你，你也看不上呀
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 以前deadbeef很火，后来没落了
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 现在也不错啊 我表示一直用 很棒的
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 我觉得界面挺简洁的，就是快捷键不好使
<laojiangshi> 哈哈
<laojiangshi> 没人说话吗
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: GNOME的问题……
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 看个视频还得手动暂停一下。。。
<laojiangshi> 问各位个问题
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 用中键点状态栏的deadbeef图标就是暂停
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 关键还没有暂停，只能停止。。
<laojiangshi> linux 下C++ 如何编译
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 再点一下就是继续
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 这样哈
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 多谢多谢
<laojiangshi> 安装 G++ 吗
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: 而且怎么只有停止了…… 界面上也有暂停按钮啊
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 我的没有阿
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: .....
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 我再看看有没有
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 竟然有。。。
<fanzeyi> oooo4dzd: =.=
<oooo4dzd> fanzeyi: 唉，老花眼了
<laojiangshi> 这里人很少，没人说话吗
<MeaCulpa> laojiangshi: 你不是在own-linux问过了，g++
<imtxc> laojiangshi: gcc
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，还要装台RHEL...
<MeaCulpa> 一下午毁了
<laojiangshi> 问题是我不会编译啊
<laojiangshi> 安装好后，然后怎么办啊
<imtxc> laojiangshi: g++ *.C?
<caleb-> laojiangshi: 简单的话就下 g++ 命令，通常会用 makefile
<laojiangshi> 哦
<Atrix> 大家推荐几个比较好的linux专业网站
<laojiangshi> ./configure ?
<laojiangshi> make
<imtxc> adam8157: 你那几个脚本好使！
<caleb-> Atrix: linuxsir 不错
<Y4N9> Atrix: linux.chinaunix.net
<MeaCulpa> linuxsir 和这里适合问家里用Linux的问题
<MeaCulpa> ChinaUnix适合问单位利用Linux的问题
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 额。这里不是讨论打仗的地方嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 前者用户大多living on Linux, 后者大多earn a living on UNIX
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: :)
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪几个
<imtxc> adam8157: 收邮件 还有IRSSI用的那个
<Atrix> caleb-: Y4N9 : MeaCulpa :适合平常随便浏览，发现新东西的网站就行
<caleb-> Atrix: solidot XD
<MeaCulpa> :P
<caleb-> solidot 作为山寨产品，其实品质挺不错
<caleb-> solidot 也有不少 原创/半原创 文章
<imtxc> adam8157: 终于有点看明白你用的配置文件了。。
<Atrix> caleb-: 山寨的谁啊
<caleb-> Atrix: slashdot
<adam8157> imtxc: :)
<DaBao> TNND，一大早开会，一个接一个，到现在才完。。。
<Atrix> caleb-: 果然，名字都察捕都
<Atrix> caleb-: 连布局配色都差不多
<imtxc> adam8157:  crontab -e添加 */3 * * * * mra-guard 是吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 我是这样的 https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.bash_profile
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: .bash_profile at master from adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<adam8157> imtxc: 用那个start-daemon去启动
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 这天,红帽子坏了... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364678 这天，看一文章说什么linux登陆不了的文章，就顺手登陆一下咱的红帽子，看是不是也不能，这一看不要紧，putty的时候说“服务意外终止”。 再看，机器上的samba还是好的，可是不知道如何去弄，没显示器，也不知道如何重启，结果按了电源键。 …
<imtxc> 还可以这样  学知识了。。
<iIlL0oO> adam8157: 如何添加我的 .* 到 github
<adam8157> imtxc: :)
<adam8157> iIlL0oO: git add啊
<iIlL0oO> adam8157: git init 在 ~/ 吗？
<adam8157> iIlL0oO: 我另外维护了一个文件夹
<iIlL0oO> adam8157: 好注意
<aXe[]> hello, bzr怎么设置代理？
<aXe[]> who knows?
<iIlL0oO> adam8157: 然后 ln -s
<adam8157> iIlL0oO: 可以 但是我没有那么弄
<huntxu> iIlL0oO: 阿蛋想不到拉娜
<huntxu> iIlL0oO: 阿蛋想不到ln的
<iIlL0oO> o
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是 是因为有的有密码, 我会修改一下
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然把密碼寫出來了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 不如把ssh下的key都放上git算了...
<iIlL0oO> .ssh 目录不能 add 
<adam8157> huntxu: ee和主席都不小心过
<adam8157> huntxu: 我没写 我改了之后再放git
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以应该用超长加密密钥阿
<roylez> tenzu: 帮我踢了蛋蛋
<tenzu> roylez: 为啥?
<iGnome> 蛋蛋造谣
<roylez> tenzu: 藐视我
<jyfl987> iGnome: 呵呵 你的可是有见证人的 
<adam8157> tenzu: 揭短
<jyfl987> ofan: 
<iIlL0oO> tenzu: 蛋疼
<iGnome> 这悲惨的
<aXe[]> >,,<木有人理我
 * jyfl987 某年某日 阿蛋因为踩主席尾巴被踢一次
<iGnome> 我的可是gpg加密的
<tenzu> 哦, 神也要惩罚阿当么?
<iGnome> lol
<jyfl987> 所以要加密阿 否则靠不住
<roylez> adam8157: 你肥来啦？
<tenzu> 我没有自动重连啊
<adam8157> iGnome: 你写在zim里了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<iGnome> nnnd 蛋蛋和kk私通。居然有脚本帮忙
<iGnome> zim都删除了。没那仓库那
<jyfl987> kk还活着么
<adam8157> iGnome: 之前泄漏过
<iGnome> 你难道连zim也clone?
<iGnome> 阴险的蛋蛋
<adam8157> iGnome: web上看过
<adam8157> iGnome: roylez 你们俩的密码都挺好玩儿的
<iGnome> 这完蛋了。被蛋蛋。。。威胁了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说下规则
<jyfl987> 研究下ee的心理
<adam8157> jyfl987: 都是两个英文单词
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没替换字母？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没
<roylez> iGnome: 神，劈死他
<jyfl987> 诶 too simple
<adam8157> jyfl987: 比我电脑登录密码都简单
<iGnome> 看来只好找叉叉去劈他了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是不是 internalizationalperl?
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 不到10位
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哈
<jyfl987> iGnome: 以后从这里选单词 http://www.fenglin.info/bbs/view_article.php?id=302299
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址y 你所不知道的史上最恐怖十二个英文单词
<jyfl987> iGnome: 第三个和第七个都不错
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那你自己忘记了咋办
<laojiangshi> EE 在这里叫什么，我近身膜拜下
<adam8157> jyfl987: 问, 英文里最长的单词是? cc roylez MeaCulpa 
<iGnome> adam8157: 送蛋蛋一个礼物。以后别乱说了。 http://imagebin.org/200161
<adam8157> iGnome: ...NSFW
<jyfl987> imtxc: 自己怎么会忘？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我的google code随机密码全靠手动输入
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看我刚才发那个地址的最后一个单词
<imtxc> jyfl987: 用这么复杂么
<jyfl987> imtxc: 有啥 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 最长的是smile cc roylez  MeaCulpa 
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你那破帐号。谁要哦。
<edison0354> jyfl987: 也就你自己要
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你的妞很正点阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 比一英里还长 roylez MeaCulpa tenzu 
<iIlL0oO> iGnome: 这图不错
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 我晓得这个典故 nnd
<laojiangshi> 这里主要讨论什么啊
<edison0354> iGnome: 我也要看你妞，重发下
<iGnome> 而已，还 l 和1 不分的。 jyfl987
<laojiangshi> 没玩过IRC
<tenzu> adam8157: 要保持微笑么?
<jyfl987> edison0354: http://imagebin.org/200161  这里
<edison0354> laojiangshi: 讨论豌豆
<jyfl987> iGnome: hmm 
<laojiangshi> 这么一堆一堆的字 怎么看
<caleb-> 英文里最长的单词是? longest
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
<iGnome> 我送蛋蛋的。你们看屁哦。
<laojiangshi> 也不知道谁跟谁说话
<jyfl987> 12. 1913个字母，“色氨酸合成酶a蛋白质”(一种含有267种氨基酸酶)的化学名
<jyfl987> methionylglutaminylarginyltyrosylglutamylserylleucyl-phenylalanylalanylg
<jyfl987> lutaminylleucyllysylglutamylarginylly-sylglutamylglycylalanylphenylalanylval
<jyfl987> ylprolyphenylalany-lvalythreonylleucylglycylaspartylprolylglycylisoleucyl-gl
<jyfl987> utamylglutaminylserylleucyllysylisoleucylaspartylthre-onylleucylisoleucylglu
<jyfl987> tamylalanylglycylalanylasparthlal-anylleucylglutamylleucylglycylisoleucylpro
<^k^> jyfl987:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<iIlL0oO> s irc | laojiangshi 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<edison0354> jyfl987: 恭喜
<iGnome> 这闷骚的。。。
<^k^> laojiangshi: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<iGnome> adam8157: 赶紧把kk踢了。
<iGnome> 让 jyfl987 自然死掉
<jyfl987> edison0354: 为了让你体验一把那威力 我只好牺牲下自己
<jyfl987> 4. supercalifragilisticexpiadocious 
<jyfl987> 这个字是由34个字母组成的。出现在一部名叫mary poppins的电影里，意思是“好
<huntxu> jyfl987: 剛才在嘗試讀出來這個單詞
<huntxu> 結果找不到重音啊混蛋
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你潜水功夫如何？
<iIlL0oO> > Regexp.new('[]')
<edison0354> jyfl987: 你刚才发的是个单词？
<^k^> iIlL0oO, empty char-class: /[]/
<jyfl987> edison0354: en
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……念出来得念几分钟啊……
<huntxu> 半個
<iIlL0oO> http://www.fenglin.info/bbs/view_article.php?id=302299
<huntxu> 被kk截斷了
<jyfl987> edison0354: 所以问他潜水功夫如何 怕他憋气过头要送医院
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我說34個字的那個
<iIlL0oO> http://www.fenglin.info/bbs/view_article.php?id=302299&
<^k^> iIlL0oO,啥网址y 你所不知道的史上最恐怖十二个英文单词
<jyfl987> huntxu: 那个没问题吧
 * GNUdog|work 表示，memtest 好慢
<jyfl987> http://dict.cn/Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious  看 这里还有解释的哦
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址y 翻译解释Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious是什么意思，Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious在线翻译，英语Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious的中文解释，Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious的音标读音发音及例句用法 - Dict.CN 海词词典
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我觉得可以切成两段读 第一断到 expia之前
<laojiangshi> 哈哈
<laojiangshi> 各位上推特 都是翻墙上的吗
<jyfl987> 什么是推TA？
<laojiangshi> https://twitter.com
<^k^> laojiangshi,啥网址y Twitter
<jyfl987> 哪有这网站
<jyfl987> 404
<laojiangshi> 我这就不是404啊
<mugebjgd> laojiangshi: 不是说不用么
<mugebjgd> laojiangshi: 大陆网络解禁了
<laojiangshi> 哦
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 大陆是哪？
<GNUdog|work> 河北省保定市 /涿州市电信....
<iIlL0oO> `address GNUdog|work |
<^k^> wpah: GNUdog|work GNUdog|wor nat
<jyfl987> `address iIlL0oO 
<jyfl987> 原来人机改名了
<iIlL0oO> `8.7.198.45
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求助，make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“uImage”。 停止。实在不解。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364686 make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“uImage”。 停止。 已经被这个问题卡了一天了，自己解决不了，百度上也没搜到合适到解答，我安装的版本是ubuntu10.4，想编译内核，可是当我配置完内核之后，  …
<jyfl987> iIlL0oO: 现在怎么不让机器人有回答功能了？
<iIlL0oO> jyfl987: 回答什么什么问题？
<jyfl987> iIlL0oO: 抓出来的问题阿
<iIlL0oO> jyfl987: 回帖功能是大小眼做过的功能
<iIlL0oO> o_O
<jyfl987> iIlL0oO: 你加就是了
<jyfl987> fvw刚才还在 
<jyfl987> 怎么就跑了
<realrealjerry> 请教一个问题
<realrealjerry> google app 终端显示
<realrealjerry> HTTPS Enabled: YES
<realrealjerry> Direct Fetch : NO
<realrealjerry> Listen Addr  : 127.0.0.1:8000
<realrealjerry> Local Proxy  :
<realrealjerry> 问题是此https proxy无法使用
<realrealjerry> 怎样将此https改为原先的http代理？
<realrealjerry> proxy.conf如何修改？
<realrealjerry> anyone else ?
<realrealjerry> 这里也不方便讨论proxy相关话题吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..額，， 自從google當時離開，，就不能用了，飄過
<realrealjerry> 。。。
<jyfl987> sorted([(k, getattr(logging, k)) for k in filter(lambda k: k.isupper(), a)], cmp=lambda x,y: -1 if x[1]<y[1] else 1)
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • e17 怎样startx进入 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364690 pacman -S enlightenment 然后要做什么才能运行startx 装过lxde和kde startx运行后都是一些同样错误信息 我都是在daemon后面加入 lxdm和kdm 来自启动登录 这次我想学会startx启动 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzxiaojun — 2012-02-22 17:12 
<ohaha> 各位大师，小弟刚学mldonkey，有个问题一直解决不了。
<ohaha> 怎样区分不同用户下载的文件。
<ohaha> mldonkey多用户支持不错，只是下下来以后大家权限都一样，不好区分。
<ohaha> 我不想让别的用户看见我的东西。
<alvin_rxg> 删除掉不以java和xml结尾7天没有使用的文件 :  find . ! -name *.java ! -name '*.xml' -atime +7 -exec rm {} \;
<alvin_rxg> 好危險的代碼啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 有用戶名的還有分組
<ohaha> CyrusYzGTt:大师你好，用户名分组都是mldonkey.
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 可以自己再加個的，
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 我一般是用瀏覽器管理的
<ohaha> 敬听大师赐教。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么看上次关机前运行的命令？
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 額，我不是大師，，
<adam8157> jyfl987: .bash_history
<namoamitabuddha> 有 Schemer 么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我要看所有人的
<ohaha> 怎样设置才好呢？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我有root
<jyfl987> 我那个vps老是offline
<adam8157> jyfl987: 挨个看
<jyfl987> 怀疑有人下东西
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 進入 http://localhost:4080
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<ohaha> 恩。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 下东西和offline有啥关系
 * adam8157 yooo 小k 有漏洞
<jyfl987> adam8157: 带宽占太多就被vps provider给卡擦了被
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ Add user / Add group 就是分別 添加用戶和成員的，， admin 你要留着，，
<ohaha>  CyrusYzGTt:我添加了一个guest用户和guest组，用guest下的东西所有人和组还是mldonkey的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 你應該先建立個 Add group先
<ohaha> 恩，我建立了guest组，用的是add group
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ Input: <group> <admin: true|false> 在 Add group 出現這個  比如 guest 組 不想 輸入 guest false admin 就 
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ Input: <group> <admin: true|false> 在 Add group 出現這個  比如 guest 組 不想 輸入 guest false admin 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你对网络监控熟悉么
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ Input: <group> <admin: true|false> 在 Add group 出現這個  比如 guest 組 不想admin,,,  輸入 guest false admin 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不熟悉...
<ohaha>  CyrusYzGTt：是这样做的。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那谁熟悉？
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 看到了麼？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: GNUdog|work 
<GNUdog|work> ？
<ohaha>  CyrusYzGTt:这样只是看不见admin的操作和不能修改optin。
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 然後 Add user 。。輸入  guest passwrd guest 
<jyfl987> GNUdog|work: 给我写个配置 监控使用网络带宽峰值超过 M K/s 的进程和用户吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 嗯
<ohaha>  CyrusYzGTt:好像不能影响用guest下载的文件的权限。
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 然後 Add user 。。輸入  guest passwrd guest << 這個是組 ，不加就是默認
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ ..對了，還要指定 自己的目錄 
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 然後 Add user 。。輸入  guest passwrd guest /home/guest
<GNUdog|work> jyfl987, 没写过，我又不卖 VPN
<ohaha>  CyrusYzGTt：这个/home/guest是不是commit那栏的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ ,, 額，，自己決定
<namoamitabuddha> lisp 怎么实现指向自己的指针
<alvin_rxg> http://foobar
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> http://localhost
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> http://adam8157 
<ohaha> CyrusYzGTt:是不是设置好以后用guest下的东西都到/home/guest里了？
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 嗯
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: iptables 限速不就行了？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 他是想揪出一小撮
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg: 不想限制  只是想看看他干什么 
<ohaha> CyrusYzGTt:十分感谢，我马上试试。
<CyrusYzGTt> ohaha§ 哦，，你是不是 公開的 下載服務，，如果是 給我 admin的，，
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: vpn 還是 ssh ?
<alvin_rxg> 似乎沒看到過任何 per user 的方案
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: 每個用戶一個網卡。 =.=  剛看到的方案
<user8888> hello，请问个基本问题，安装openvpn以后，发现普通权限用户似乎没法运行怎么办？
<adam8157> user8888: 本来就是没法运行...
<alvin_rxg> vpn 本來就是系統範圍的啊… 網絡鏈接
<user8888> adam8157: 好像是ifconfig这个命令没法执行
<adam8157> user8888: 能执行ifconfig也不行
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 那运行openvpn就一定需要root权限了？
<alvin_rxg> 可以假裝不需要 root 權限
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 什么意思？
 * slucx 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> user8888: 把它需要的 uid=0 的權限都給當前用戶唄
<user8888> adam8157: 也有道理，这个是全局的，只能root运行，
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 具体怎么操作的，我还是新手，有些不太懂。
<alvin_rxg> user8888: 看看 openvpn 是否有單獨的一個組，有的話，就將當前用戶加入 openvpn 的組。沒的話，幹脆加入 root 組吧。 xD
<alvin_rxg> 不負責哦
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 哦，了解了。也不会出什么事情，不需要负责，:-D
<alvin_rxg> 後一個方案就是N年前的 windows xp
<adam8157> user8888: sudo不完了
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 哈，你说到windows xp。我到要提一下，windows xp下面的openvpn也没法子user权限使用。虽然能够正确连接，但是没法上网。我还在一直奇怪呢
<user8888> adam8157: 是的，我正考虑这样做
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 3.2.0-14的内核哪里可以下载到支持pae的版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364694 如题。。。 为了看看能否省电，下了这个内核，却发现没有pae。。。 无奈内存大，没有PAE就浪费了。。。 还有，电子科大的教育网要到kernel官网下东西压力山大啊。。。有的同学能否给一个国内网盘链接？ 谢谢啦。。。  …
<user8888> adam8157: 安全，而且也比较简单
<alvin_rxg> :|
<vic> hi every one
 * adam8157 有个小屁孩，考试只考了18分，然后他拿红笔添了一横，变成了78，然后又在7的上面多加了半圈，然后就变成了98。后来卷子拿给他妈妈看，他妈妈瞅了一眼说：这不坑爹么，这么明显的改动，你以为我会看不出来你其实考了78分吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如今这小p孩在rh供职？
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> 阿当开始转段子了
<pityonline> 哈哈
<pityonline> 下班了
<vic> 4点半下班的飘过
<vic> spark
<vic> 有谁预订了
<yall>  :em04 
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • 西工大ubuntu肿么上网啊。。。。。求家教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364697 西工大ubuntu肿么上网啊。。。。。求家教。。。有好方法吗？？分享一下吧 qq：1554158859 邮箱：15829289694@163.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaoguangyu — 2012-02-22 18:06 
<Guest75021> hi  
<Guest75021> dajiahao 
<^k^> Guest75021, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<Guest75021> 大家好
<Guest75021> 我是新手
<tenzu> 大家好, 我是新来的
<vic> 疼疼装嫩。。。速度围观
<tenzu> vic: 太不配合了
<edison0354> tenzu: 不请客谁配合你啊
<vic> tenzu: 其实我本来想说我是小菜了的 
<tenzu> edison0354: vic 你们两个好好悔过
<vic> tenzu: 为虾米呢 
<realrealjerry_> tenzu这么谦虚  我们菜鸟都不敢来这里了
<tenzu> vic: 不怕神一样的对手, 后面你懂的
<vic> tenzu: 米人跟你是对友，谁都不怕神一样的对手， 你懂的 
<vic> fcitx-googlepinyin  总打错字呢 
<tenzu> vic 词库不行
<vic> tenzu: 大婶， 求指点
<tenzu> vic: 我以前用的ibus-sunpinyin, 感觉还不错
<tenzu> vic: 记得以前黑手扒过一个搜狗词库, 没准儿你能用上
<vic> tenzu: 这不是看googlepinyin新鲜吗。。。。换sunpinyin去 
<vic> tenzu: 知道这个。。。不过貌似没用习惯 
<tenzu> vic: googlepinyin哪儿新鲜了? 虽然我知道也比较晚. 之前装上感觉还不如sunpinyin
<vic> tenzu: 我都好长时间没用linux了。。这几天才装上，装fcitx的时候，发现googlepinyin。。就尝鲜了 
<mayli> 大家好，我是新来的
<tenzu> vic: 哦弥陀佛, 没几个人推荐googlepinyin不是没有原因的
<vic> tenzu: 我迷途知返
<tenzu> vic: 用了一圈没发现哪个输入法真正让我喜欢的
<vic> tenzu: linux的输入法弱啊  win的就不一样了  挨个换着玩 都差不多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于find . -name '*.mp3' -exec cmd {} \; http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364700 Code: find . -name '*.mp3' -exec cmd {} \; 与 Code: find . -name '*.mp3' -exec cmd {} \+ 有什么区别，man了一下，没怎么看懂 统计信息: 发表于 由 NewUserFF — 2012-02-22 18:09 
<tenzu> vic: windows里我偏爱google拼音. 现在mac里用的FIT
<GNUdog|work> imkqim 飘过…
<SurivLee> Linux输入法就不用讲究太多了吧。毕竟是工作环境
<vic> tenzu: 用惯搜狗了。。。。
<tenzu> GNUdog|work: 怎么卸载? imkqim?
<tenzu> vic: 真没用过
<GNUdog|work> tenzu, 没看懂你要表达什么
<tenzu> GNUdog|work: 我想卸载imkqim, 不知道怎么办
<vic> tenzu: win下 现代拼音的开山吧。。
<GNUdog|work> tenzu, 没卸载过，从 leopard 时代就用的 qim
<vic> tenzu: 什么智能abc啊 紫光啊。。拼音加加啊  只能算 前现代了 
<tenzu> vic: 之前我用的微软拼音, 后来换google, 真不知道它是开山
<vic> tenzu: 也许我说错。。。但是那时候搜狗刚出来的时候 还没google拼音呢  感觉 
<tenzu> GNUdog|work: 我比较期待mountain lion里的自带输入法
<tenzu> vic: 我听说搜狗的时候应该是在用微软拼音输入法2003
<vic> tenzu: 没用过微软拼音  不清楚他的版本号了 
<tenzu> vic: 装MS office 2003就会带嘛
<GNUdog|work>  tenzu 习惯了，就懒得去尝试其他的输入法，何况很多都还是残缺不全的
<vic> tenzu: 不用啊   知道有这个东西 从来无视
<GNUdog|work> FIT 一直都没有比 QIM 号用过
<GNUdog|work> 后来进来的搜狗和QQ输入法，一直都是半残品
<GNUdog|work> typo，好
<tenzu> GNUdog|work: 我还用过一段时间QQ, 后来弃用了...
<tenzu> vic: 当时觉得很不错了, 比智能ABC好用很多
<vic> tenzu: 我从智能ABC直接跳到搜狗
<mayli> abc->mspinyin->sougou(ad)->google
<bluek> 五笔才是王道
<bluek> ^_^
<tenzu> vic: 我总觉得搜狗名字不好听
<vic> tenzu: 呵呵 
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Gnome3 顶部面板透明后出现了莫名的菜单栏和面板重叠的情况,请问怎么解决啊? 系统ubuntu11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364702 如题,我用的修改 /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css 的方法修改成了 Code: #panel {     color: #ffffff;     background-color: rgba(0,0,0,0.3);   /*  background-color: black;     border-image: url("panel-bo …
<jiero> MeaCulpa roylez rate desert 是什么意思啊？
<roylez_> jiero: 评价甜点
<jiero> roylez 奇怪哦，照相的。。。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu12.04如何设置开机壁纸自动换 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364707 或者有哪个软件可以实现？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qwezaq — 2012-02-22 18:59 
<tenzu> 感觉拼错了呢
<jiero> roylez tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/pJGRP.png
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼还泡网？
<tenzu> jiero: 我在查地图
<tenzu> 顺便等吃饭
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。
 * jiero 今天又吃了一堆难吃难吃的橄榄。。。
 * jiero 不怕吃苦东西。
<jiero> roylez_  来玩 DCSS吧。
<jiero> roylez_ 再留下几十具尸体再走不完
<roylez_> jiero: 死基
<jiero> roylez_ 。你呢。
<jiero> roylez 死基兔
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助～～～～ubuntu 11.10，双显示器，使用nvidia-settings开启xinerama后出现显示错位 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364711 如题，两显示器分辨率相同，设置完成，X重启后，左屏的图像跑到了右屏上，所有窗口没有标题栏，快捷键调出终端不显示，但能够输入及执行命令。 鼠标仍在左屏上，在左屏上点击 …
<jiero> roylez_ $26 买了 2.9kg 奶油蛋糕，ohoohoo 连着3天可以用蛋糕当饭咯
<jiero> 都在打仗么。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/173793.htm
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址y 在星巴克上网可能遭暗算 黑客自曝“钓鱼”全程_WiFi_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> jiero 你不腻味么
<imtxc> github 上面有目录个数限制？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍫ 
<imtxc> 那个目录上面有个箭头 是个啥
<cnhezong> ²»ÊÇutf-8ô
<^k^> cnhezong say: 不是utf-8么 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cnhezong> okey 还真是utf-8
<banban> adam8157: EE 又不在啊 是不是不敢出来了
<adam8157> banban: 估计是, 怕你
<banban> adam8157: 要是知道他家庭住址也行 我直接杀过去
<adam8157> banban: =,= 说你啥了
<banban> adam8157: 他说我是永久性脑残 
<banban> adam8157: 看我不灭了他 
<adam8157> banban: 哈哈, 那是那天我们开玩笑的, 给phd发展了各种解释
<imtxc> 我了个去 gir commit 的时候 忘了加 -a
<banban> adam8157: 不是 我看EE就是欠卷
<adam8157> banban: 我还说phd是专业呼拉圈舞者呢
<adam8157> banban: 你咋会说卷...
<banban> adam8157: 那有什么不会。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: ä½   no PHD?
<adam8157> imtxc: 我是小本
<imtxc> adam8157: 你知道这么多 我当是导师给教的呢。。
<adam8157> imtxc: ... 自学成才
<jyfl987> adam8157: pretty huge dick
<banban> adam8157: imtxc是谁。。。
<imtxc> banban  不是PHD
<banban> imtxc: 不是phd有什么奇怪的 很正常
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> banban: 他成天混这里 论坛里叫啥不知道
<imtxc> 意思是  。。。。 那啥不正常
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 今天刚装11.10，发现各种恶心，要退回10.10么…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364714 今天刚装上的Ubuntu 11.10，打算开始好好敲代码了…… 然后各种恶心…… 无法忍受的unity…… 10.10里就有的bugs还是没有修复…… 要退回么…… 据说有个问题是11.10内核3.0.x貌似有个能耗过高的问题……我用的是本本，会 …
<imtxc> banban: 你去找潜水最猛的吧 就是我
<banban> adam8157: 论坛ID是啥
<imtxc> banban: ....
<adam8157> banban: 不知道
<adam8157> imtxc: 老实交代
<banban> adam8157: 你也不知道啊。。。
 * imtxc 难道要追杀我。。。
<banban> adam8157: 好像咱俩把那小家伙给吓跑了。。。
 * adam8157 banban 真威风
 * jyfl987 抓住又不爆菊 有啥好怕的
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍫ 
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以/reload...
<banban> 又跑了。。。
<banban> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<cnhezong> 一伙老流氓
<roylez_> banban: 威
<roylez_> adam8157: cnhezong 踢了
<adam8157> roylez_: 咋了
<cnhezong> ?
<cnhezong> 别啊
<cnhezong> adam8157 别啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 他群攻
<adam8157> cnhezong: :)
<cnhezong> adam8157 我就随口一说 没有恶意
<roylez_> banban: 毕业了没？
<adam8157> cnhezong: 他开玩笑的 :-)
<jyfl987> roylez_: 群体性事件
<banban> roylez_: 恩 毕业啦 
<roylez_> banban: 斑博士？
<banban> roylez_: 不是
<roylez_> banban: 硕士毕业了？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 受不了了，3D桌面没用两下窗口菜单标题栏就没了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364716 用着用着桌面就闪两下，然后窗口的标题栏就没了，新开的窗口就自动顶在屏幕上方，移动也不行。一直都这样，我用的CCSM配置就是那个3D桌面完全教程那个帖子里楼主给得配置。求教解决方案啊，不行难道真要 …
<banban> roylez_: 是
<jyfl987> 这里有phd?
<roylez_> banban: 博士还念吗？
<cnhezong> adam8157: 吓我一跳  我可是良民一个
<banban> roylez_: 看见死EE替我逮住他 
<roylez_> banban: 白天来啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍬ 
<banban> roylez_: 哦 我白天没空和他玩。。。晚上他又不来
<imtxc> NND继续
<roylez_> banban: 博士还念吗？
<vic> banban都毕业了。。。。。
<vic> 时间真快啊 
<banban> roylez_: 问这个干吗
<roylez_> banban: 问问啊
<banban> roylez_: 。。。。。。。
<imtxc> test
<roylez_> banban: 本来以为这里5个博士的，现在少一个了
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍬ 
<banban> roylez_: 跟我说说另外四个
<vic> 都谁是？？
<roylez_> banban: tenzu laime zhan 本人在下我
<lyc256> 都是计算机方面的博士？
<vic> 羡慕嫉妒恨 博士
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac303737/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 男子扮女装卖淫被抓 接客1年未被嫖客识破 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> banban: 你不读了?
<banban> roylez_: lainme不是硕士还没毕业吗
<imtxc> ^k^: 几点了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不给你发些重口的链接，你不出来呢
<lyc256> 20：08
<banban> roylez_: zhan是谁 我不认识了 
<adam8157> roylez_: 和我妈视频呢
<vic> zhan 貌似是个emacs高手啊
<roylez_> banban: zhan是中科大的博士，快毕业了
<^k^> imtxc, 04上午。  ㍬ 
<banban> roylez_: ID就是 zhan？
<lyc256> >:-)
<banban> roylez_: 学啥的 
<roylez_> banban: 对。论坛元老。机器人
<vic> 去论坛搜zhan 
<banban> roylez_: 你这么一说 我有点印象了 呵呵
<vic> 貌似banban不认识我了。。。。
<banban> vic: 额。。。ID有点熟 我好久不来了 sorry
<banban> vicwjb: 汗 知道了
<banban> 谁让你简写的
<roylez_> banban: 斑斑萌一个看看
<vicwjb> 这回呢 
<banban> vicwjb: 知道了 O(∩_∩)O~
<roylez_> lol
<vicwjb> 我也好久不来了。。。。。。回来都迷人搭理了 
<roylez_> vicwjb: week温家宝
<roylez_> vicwjb: weak
<banban> vicwjb: 呵呵
<vicwjb> weak啥意思 
<banban> roylez_: 你和lainme 都是计算机的博士吗
<roylez_> 就是“渣”的意思
<roylez_> banban: 忘了囡囡学什么的了。我弄的是机械
<banban> roylez_: zhan也是计算机的？我总觉的lainme还没硕士毕业 不该已经是博士了的啊 
<banban> roylez_: 为啥你们都喊lainme叫囡囡
<vicwjb> 靠  主席你是坏人 
<banban> vicwjb: 他原来就是 不用惊讶
<roylez_> banban: 囡囡多好听...
<vicwjb> 囡 原来念nan
<imtxc> ^k^: 再不合适哥生气了
<banban> roylez_: 哦 
<roylez_> banban: 我取的外号一般都是跑不掉的了
<banban> 走了  EE不来 
<roylez_> ....
<roylez_> 千里追魂呢
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 求助!!不能删除东西了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364718 我是ubuntu然后安装的kde桌面，在kde环境下删除东西时会提示“回收站已到达其最大容量！ 请手动清理回收站。”但是在ubuntu里面却没有问题。怎么稿啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 anthonymao — 2012-02-22 20:07 
<banban> 鑫鑫最近也不在irc了吗
<whqing> 请问大侠们输入什么指令可以屏蔽别人的登录信息啊 ?
<banban> roylez_: 
<whqing> 请问大侠们输入什么指令可以屏蔽别人的登录信息啊 ?	
<roylez_> banban: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac303482/
<vicwjb> 疼疼刚才还在呢 
<^k^> imtxc, 休息一下...  ㍬ 
<banban> tenzu: 鑫鑫
<banban> 好吧 改天来找EE
<vicwjb> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac301504/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 神级同步率 血精灵热舞 嗨爆全场 - AcFun.tv
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席是博士啊 怪不得这么……YD……
<roylez_> tenzu: 博士出来把 Cherrot 踢了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍬ 
 * Cherrot 主席就是主席 镇群之宝……
<roylez_> Cherrot: 我应该给你发点好的....
<vic> 主席那是白叫的吗
<Cherrot> roylez_: lol
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/WbqoMKENx3Y/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【现场版】热血男儿无敌凉快_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 热血男儿 无敌凉快
 * Cherrot 我浑身发热了……
<cnhezhong> 现在聊天室能保持一百左右的人恶劣
<cnhezhong> 人了  不错啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 希望有人帮帮忙！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364719 我的本本是i5 2410 2g内存 AMD 6470m 1G独显 安装ubuntu11.10 后3D效果能全开吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qimulanjin6540 — 2012-02-22 20:15 
<tenzu> 啊, 我的帽子被阿当摘了
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> Cherrot: 好看不？
<Cherrot> roylez_: 证明了我的论点
<roylez_> Cherrot: ...
<lizheng> 买了个笔记本带个10.10
<Cherrot> roylez_: 屏蔽主席链接是对的……
<roylez_> Cherrot: 你等着
<Cherrot> roylez_: ...
<vic> a卡驱动现在咋样了 给力不 
<lizheng> 用不好
<roylez_> tenzu: 用arch吗？
<roylez_> Cherrot: 用32位的arch吗？
<tenzu> roylez_: 有日子没用了
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<vic> 俺用
<tenzu> roylez_: 上次用的还是64-bit
<vic> 什么情况
<Cherrot> roylez_: 不用
<roylez_> vic: 有个文件，发给我
<adam8157> roylez_: linux 的 skype不能多人视频...
<roylez_> vic: libQtWebKit.so.4
<vic> 文件名
<Cherrot> adam8157 skype 可以多人视频了啊？
<adam8157> Cherrot: win和mac据说可以
<roylez_> vic: ... 20M
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez_> vic: 你有skype的话，放个公共目录好了
<Cherrot> adam8157 要那干吗 不怕说你聚众淫乱啊
<vic> 木有  等我一下 我去找个网盘
<roylez_> 好，多谢
<roylez_> vic: 32位的吧？
<vic> 恩 
<vic> i686
<vic> Linux vic 3.2.6-2-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 16 10:23:00 UTC 2012 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2130 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vic> 证据 
<roylez_> vic: okay...
<roylez_> vic: dropbox可以
<vic> 木有啊  
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助。ubuntu-tweak不能安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364721 双击 下载好的ubuntu-tweak_0.5.14-1~natty1_all.deb后，在nubuntu管理中心，点击安装。然后就是漫长的等待，一直显示tweak正在应用，一直也不安装结束，很长时间，为什么呢。。。求助。。求助。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 manux — 2012-02-22 20:38 
<vic> 我开个ftp 你自己下吧  貌似我是外网的ip
<lizheng> 我在用赛班手机上irc,除了不能自动刷新，其它都很好哦！
<roylez_> vic: 那最好不过了
<kikupotter> 有人考过红帽么
<vic> roylez_: 不知道咋开了  python那个ftp咋搞的了
<roylez_> vic: 用python直接开http啊
<neolkb> 好久没来了
<kikupotter> 有人考过红帽么
<roylez_> vic: python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000   共享当前目录
<vic> roylez_: 崩溃 没有这个模块 
<vic> roylez_: 新装的 系统 
<roylez_> vic: python2 -m ....
<pichina> hello,现在这里面有人设置过  字符界面 的分辨率没？
<pichina> vbeinfo的设置
<vic> http://www.kuaipan.com.cn/file/id_39967337863971890.htm
<^k^> vic ⇪ ti: libQtWebKit.so.4 | 快盘 | 快盘文件分享 | 快盘分享链接
<vic> roylez_: http://www.kuaipan.com.cn/file/id_39967337863971890.htm
<vic> roylez_: 试试吧 不知道行不 
<ora> 搜狗的手写输入平时有人用吗?
<roylez_> vic: 收到
<roylez_> vic: 确实挺快的....
<vic> roylez_: 可以下载？？
<roylez_> vic: 已经下完了
<vic> roylez_: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<vic> roylez_: 速度 
<roylez_> vic: .
<vic> 第一次弄这个。。。。
<roylez_> vic: 2M/s...
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<vic> roylez_: 羡慕 
<roylez_> vic: libphonon.so.4
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez_> vic: 这个有么...
<vic> 我找找 
<vic> roylez_: 我是在draftsight里找的。。。不知道好使不  你先试试 
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • gnome下有没功能像 basket nots pads 的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364723 gnome下有没功能像 basket nots pads 的软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 456jian — 2012-02-22 20:48 
<roylez_> vic: 安装了qt就应该有。 lib32-qt4 现在打包把 qtwebkit 去掉了，结果依赖它的 ppstream 不能起了
<vic> roylez_: 哦     
<vic> 等 马上上传
<roylez_> vic: wow....
<CyrusYzGTt>  3.2.7-1.fc16.x86_64
<vic> roylez_: 网速好慢。。。。。你等等啊 
<roylez_> .
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..你說的命令有木有文檔，雖然我是 內網的，，但是 我覺得很好。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: http://docs.python.org/library/simplehttpserver.html
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..就是 python -m S,,,,,http... 那個
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: 20.19. SimpleHTTPServer — Simple HTTP request handler — Python v2.7.2 documentation
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 謝謝
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。不用 iptux了。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..麼事？？
<roylez_> 没事...
<vic> ro
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 那你爲麼 ....
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> ...
<L-----D> 露点勾引
<roylez_> ...又不会被踢
<L-----D> 愿者上钩
<vic> roylez:http://www.kuaipan.com.cn/file/id_39967337863971891.htm
<^k^> vic,啥网址y libphonon.so.4 | 快盘 | 快盘文件分享 | 快盘分享链接
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<vic> nnd 真不容易啊 
<roylez_> vic: 多谢
<CyrusYzGTt> vic§ .. 我覺得還是 用 迅雷快盤。。 
<pichina> 现在这里面有人设置过  字符界面 的分辨率没？
<vic> CyrusYzGTt: 我是转wps给自动装的快盘。。。
<roylez_> vic: 他妹的ppstream，终于起了
<pichina> 我的屏幕分辨率是1920x1080的，现在在字符界面不支持怎么弄？
<vic> roylez_: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> vic§ .. 額，， 我的wps帳號貌似密碼 安全郵箱都被修改了。。
<vic> CyrusYzGTt: 那你悲剧。。你可以找回密码吧 
<CyrusYzGTt> vic§ 找不回。。 現在只能用 QQ登錄，， 
<cfy> yall: .
<cfy> yall: 在不？我更新正常啊
<vic> CyrusYzGTt: 那就不知道了 我也是新注册的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> vic§ 好吧，，我當時是 2006註冊的，，
<vic> nepomuk 给力 搜索那叫一个快
<L-----D> 那个ubuntu for android出了么？
<vic> CyrusYzGTt: 真早
<CyrusYzGTt> vic§ 嗯，，不過我經常潛水，等級不高，，就像我的QQ，08年註冊現在都不超過 30級
<wallee> windows下用什么Irc好
<vic> CyrusYzGTt: 我qq 04年的 也才30多点 
<CyrusYzGTt> vic§ .. 
<vic> CyrusYzGTt: 俺是资深潜水党
<vic> CyrusYzGTt: 论坛注册 07年吧。。。才不到300贴貌似
<Cherrot> vic: 资深潜水员……
<CyrusYzGTt> vic§ .. 額，，知道你是老妖怪了
<vic> 话说 好长时间没去论坛了  去看看去 
<vic> 注册:	2007-10-05 15:49
<vic> 发贴总数:	408
<vic> 嘎嘎 408贴
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10里怎么没有配置编辑器了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364728 RT。11.10在终端下 sudo gconf-editor,屏幕显示： sudo gconf-editor sudo: gconf-editor: command not found 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2012-02-22 21:12 
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 那麼哪個 是可以做網頁的，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我想試試內網的 wp
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道你在说啥
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..就是 python -m 有木有哪個可以用來搞網頁的
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 好吧，，
<aigtm> tor能用的网桥有哪些啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> aigtm§ 不清楚，， 
<realrealjerry> tor没有过去好用了
<realrealjerry> bridges@torproject.org
<realrealjerry> 发送get bridges到bridges@torproject.org
<pityonline> realrealjerry: 前年听说有假冒网桥
<realrealjerry> 嗯
<pityonline> realrealjerry: 所以好用不了
<realrealjerry> 指定网络出口位置后速度还不错
<pityonline> 刚换了 ubuntu 官方源，12.04 居然要更新 410M
<aigtm> 总是连接不上啊
<aigtm> 有什么好的工具吗？各位
<Atrix> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-2076933-1-1.html
<^k^> Atrix ⇪ ti: 写下你职业生涯中最难以忘怀的误操作。。 - Linux系统管理 - ChinaUnix.net -
<aigtm> 请转发一下，给有需要的人 大家周围有没有需要做唇腭裂手术的孩子，需要提供正面照片、病例，不限制孤儿。4月份美国的医疗队会来和交大一附院合作，免费做50个。可以联系董小姐qq 282617677可以给你朋友也发发，看看有没有类似需要帮助的。
<vic> 郁闷 都不知道啥时候掉线 不换端口还连不上了 
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助: 正则表达式中的‘+’ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364736 Code:   1 #!/bin/sh   2   4 case $1 in   5      [0-9]+)   6                    echo "Agreed"   7                                    ;;   11         *) ;;   12 esac 为什么匹配 "009" 不成功, 匹配 "0+“ 成功了。 case语句支持的正则表达式是什么标准 …
<freeayu> 现在有人用 ubuntu server 做为服务器嘛
<freeayu> 还是用 debian 做为服务器
<wallee_> ÓÐÈËô
<^k^> wallee_ say: 有人么 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Cherrot> ???????
<lainme> freeayu: me. debian
<freeayu> 好像很少人用ubuntu server
<freeayu> 但这个系统这个装一些服务器软件时，是做了一些优化的
<freeayu> http://www.internetling.com/2008/07/30/5-reasons-to-choose-debian-linux-over-ubuntu-linux/
<freeayu> 这个原因，我是比较认同的
<^k^> freeayu ⇪ t: 5 Reasons to Choose Debian Linux Over Ubuntu Linux | Internetling
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 纠结，不知道是不是大家都有过这种想法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364739 学习和工作上都需要linux，但生活娱乐又需要windows的软件，于是便有了以下解决方案： 1. linux单奔带wine，但兼容性不好，连亲戚家需要开QQ远程协助我都做不到 2. linux单奔带虚拟机windows，但在windows下游戏时计算机资源 …
<Cherrot> 想请教个git问题……
<Cherrot> 呀 貌似又想通了……
<yall> cfy: 你那。是pciutils -zlib不
<cfy> yall: 啥？
<yall> cfy: package.usr
<yall> cfy: package.use
<cfy> yall: 是的-zlib
<yall> cfy: 那。奇怪了。
<yall> cfy: 原来是。吾是linux-3.2.1
<cfy> yall: 啊？
<cfy> yall: Linux localhost 3.2.7 #1 SMP Tue Feb 21 22:22:57 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<yall> [ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.1-r2  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 0 kB
<wobu> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<^k^> wobu ⇪ t: Ubuntu for Android | Ubuntu
<wallee> 编码
<wallee> 有人么
<yall> /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.c:989:9: 错误：提供给函数‘iommu_domain_alloc’的实 参太少
<vic> cfy: 晒版本 晒不过你 
<^k^> wallee, .. ..  ㍮ 
<yall> /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.c:149:5: 错误：隐式声明函数‘iommu_found’
<Kandu> cfy: 這次解的時間特別長
<yall> cfy: vboxpci挂了
<cfy> Kandu: 啊？
<cfy> yall: ...
<yall> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/555028/
<Kandu> cfy: g+
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。
<yall> cfy: 你看。啥错
<cfy> yall: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.c:149:5: 错误：隐式声明函数‘iommu_found’
<cfy> yall: 重新编译下virtualbox modules试试
<yall> cfy: 额。吾就是重编译vbox module的
<yall> cfy: 然后就出这错。
<yall> .
<cfy> yall: ...
<cfy> yall: 不知道了。。
<yall> ...
<lyc256> 今后 Linux 想播放 Flash 就必须使用 Chrome 浏览器
<lyc256> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/173834.htm
<^k^> lyc256 ⇪ ti: 今后 Linux 想播放 Flash 就必须使用 Chrome 浏览器_Adobe_cnBeta.COM
<yall> .
<wallee> hi all
<^k^> wallee, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<knownbad> low
<MeaCulpa_> .
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 本人想制作一张多启动盘 遇到了一点问题,求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364746 首先 跪求grub4dos引导深度v5 的xp的代码 或者一般的非ghost的盗版iso代码也可以 第二kernel /linuxdeepin/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/linuxdeepin/deepin.iso locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd /linuxdeepin/initrd.lz 无法引导deepin11.12 求解 统计信息:  …
<mugebjgd> 多系统盘。。。。。
<mugebjgd> 谁那么蛋疼
<knownbad> 闲人
<CyrusYzGTt> 閒蛋
<Aking_> 有人么？
<alex_wym> 大家好
<ofan> 好
<alex_wym> 我是新来的，以后多多关照
<Aking_> 恩，你好!
<^k^> alex_wym, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<knownbad> 鹹蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> 錯矣， 閒蛋 = 閒得蛋疼
<CyrusYzGTt> 錯矣， 閒蛋 = 閒人蛋疼
<Aking_> 你们是用的ubuntu么？
<alex_wym> 我用的是xubuntu
<knownbad> 鹹蛋清粥
<CyrusYzGTt> f16 
<alex_wym> NICK alexwym
<knownbad> f18a
<alex_wym> ...
<knownbad> 打 /nick alexwym
<Aking_> 噢，我下过ubunt的iso,也下过f15的iso
<Aking_> 可惜都没玩懂
<Aking_> irc
<Aking_> 还暴露ip呀
<phuehvk> 很想知道 kubuntu下有没有好用的Tunnelier客户端
<alex_wym> IRC里是不是人都很少的?
<phuehvk> 不是吧，不过都不怎么活跃貌似
<alex_wym> 呵呵
<Cherrot>  我正在编辑的文件同时处于两个git项目中，可以使用软链接的方式吗？ 我这样做时 git status提示我：
<Cherrot> #	typechange: darktable/untitled.pot
<Cherrot> #	typechange: darktable/zh.po
 * Cherrot 用个硬链接算了……
<MeaCulpa_> phuehvk: Tunnelier是为了克服windows下面ssh client缺陷弄得...另外，也就是多连接的ssh tunnel
<MeaCulpa_> Linux下面还是从良吧，一个ssh tunnel够了
<phuehvk> 那还是输入命令好了
<MeaCulpa_> 本来么
<Cherrot> google开启两步验证后，thunderbird竟然无法登陆gmail了，难道应用程序专用密码还会失效？
<cnhezhong> 中间的点怎么用键盘打出来 谁知道啊
<cnhezhong> 我用的是sunpinyin
<cnhezhong> 外国人姓名中间的那个点怎么用键盘打出来啊 谁知道  我用的是sunpinyin输入法
<kiss990a> ls
<cnhezhong> 什么
<kiss990a> 我有问题各位，centos 6.2 x64上编译gnu grub 0.97 报错 checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables 
<ofan> nb
<kiss990a> 我已经打了x86_64的补丁  http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?17963 
<^k^> kiss990a,啥网址y GNU GRUB - Bugs: bug #17963, [PATCH] - Make GRUB recognize and... [Savannah]
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 17963 in acpi-support (Ubuntu) "hibernation kills powernowd" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/17963
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我感叹lfs的繁琐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能折腾出屎来
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 你不是鹹蛋吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我又没折腾
<dumb1224> Hi 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 爽么
<^k^> dumb1224, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 天天和老婆爱爱
<knownbad> 嗯，要是十年前可能还好。
<dumb1224> 午夜成人频道？
<knownbad> 是啊，难道成人还得装清纯？
<knownbad> 四十岁的处男？
<dumb1224> 50岁的
<dumb1224> 哈哈 变形金刚里的笑话
<knownbad> 四十岁的处男对我来说不是笑话。  亲身经历过。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你们做的频率多少？
<dumb1224> ？？？这个
<knownbad> 为何不？  这不是很多人想知道的问题吗？  还是得装做没兴趣？
<knownbad> 对了，我个性不像中国人。  有什么地方还请见谅。
<dumb1224> 这个跟身边亲近的朋友 一帮人不愿意交流吧
<alvin_rxg>                    一夜12次？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad:   他老婆白天忙，不然可以一日24次。或者一日一天
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 我只试过晚上和一大早个一次。
<knownbad> 可能我年纪大了吧。
<sarhan> hello
<crack3r_> hi
<k3nz0> hi guyz
<^k^> sarhan, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<shichemt1> Hello chinese food
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, je suis animatrice et je m'occupe d'un groupe d'enfants de dix à douze ans. Un des gosses fait une blague à un autre et je ne peux m'empêcher de dire "Cassé !" à la victime. L'enfant me regarde et rétorque : "Hey, la moche, on dit 'fendu', maintenant." Puis le groupe en chœur : "Fenduuuuue !"
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, mon médecin m'a dit : "Vous êtes allergique au Nutella." J'ai pleuré.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, mal réveillé, je vais sous la douche. J'ouvre l'eau et je sens un truc qui me colle. C'est mon pyjama.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, dans un bar, j'échange des regards complices avec une fille superbe. Soudain, je la vois sourire puis éclater de rire. Sûr de mon coup, je m'assois à côté d'elle et lui demande ce qu'il y a de si drôle. Elle me répond : "C'est juste que tu ressembles trop à Perceval dans Kaamelott..."
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, je dois recevoir le coup de fil de ma vie concernant le boulot. Le problème ? Mon téléphone n'émet plus aucune sonnerie. Je suis obligé de décrocher le combiné toutes les 10 secondes dans l'espoir de tomber sur mon employeur.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, je me balade dans Paris. Le souffle du vent est léger et les feuilles mortes virevoltent, créant de ravissants tourbillons de jaune, d'orange, de rouge... Je suis captivée par cet instant magique. Soudain, l'une d'elles plante sa tige dans mon œil. J'ai mal.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, je suis étudiante et, faute de moyens, je n'allume pas le chauffage. Il fait très froid, mais je pensais pouvoir m'en accommoder, jusqu'à ce matin... Il y a du givre sur mon tapis.
<^k^> W00THacker:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<sarhan> 你怎么样
<shichemt1> I like chinese food
<shichemt1> like lablabi, couscous and Mloukhia
<shichemt1> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shichemt1> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shichemt1> lubotu2: I like chinese food
<lubotu2> shichemt1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<W00THacker> ? 
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, un RIB de ma propriétaire s'est malencontreusement glissé dans une enveloppe destinée à ma mutuelle. M'étant fait opérer d'un genou il y a peu, j'ai beaucoup à me faire rembourser. Elle a été remboursée de plus de quatre mille euros à ma place.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, en allant à la fac, je me suis fait arrêter par les flics. Ayant un problème avec la fermeture centralisée de ma voiture et ne pouvant ouvrir les portières, j'ai dû sortir par le coffre de ma voiture. Ils m'ont emmené au poste croyant que j'avais tenté de fuir.
<shichemt1> lubotu2: do you like chinese food?
<lubotu2> shichemt1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k3nz0> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k3nz0> !help
<k3nz0> !help
<W00THacker> !help
<shichemt1> Chinese people like Rached Ghannouchi
<shichemt1> and idgaf
<k3nz0> lubotu2, idiot guy spotted :) ! 
<lubotu2> k3nz0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shichemt1> !shr http://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/422370_251515858259287_100002026233032_545564_1031680089_n.jpg
<lubotu2> shichemt1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和你老婆天天爱爱?
<W00THacker> Me revoilà.
<W00THacker> Me revoilà.
<k3nz0> xDD
<shichemt1> Why no speak arabic?
<shichemt1> I speak michael jackson
<gebjgd> XDDD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又清闲了?
<dumb1224> I speak Whitney Houston
<shichemt1> alvin_rxg: niklou ommou
<k3nz0> Thanks google translate :)
<k3nz0> lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 马勒戈壁的 搞不定printer server
<dumb1224> And Amy winehouse as well
<gebjgd> 那人傻笑什么呢
<gebjgd> 被傻子亲了还是什么
<k3nz0> alvin_rxg, are you kidding me :-( ? 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 升级了vlc了么
<roflcopterz> !topic
<lubotu2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<k3nz0> alvin_rxg, are you fucking kidding me ?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 这几天忙或累了就没。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 太差了 我昨天1点半到家 还和老婆来了一次
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆很满意
<alvin_rxg> 都是 突尼斯的 ip
<knownbad> 她应该不懂。  可能你插错地方她也不知道。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你经常插错地方吧
<knownbad> 我 0500 就得起床了。
<knownbad> 呵呵，我都想。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为毛?
<knownbad> 上班的早。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干嘛那么早上班?
<knownbad> 我一摸老婆屁屁她就缩了起来。
<knownbad> 我上东岸时间。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她白天干嘛?
<alvin_rxg> 我得离开下，待会儿可能来人就管不了了
<knownbad> 噢。
<knownbad> 要求的 temporary op 都会被攻击而离线。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<knownbad> 要求=以前。
<knownbad> 打错了。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 现在还在家闲着。  晚些时候让她上成人学校。
<sarhan> ubuntu-tn will participate to ubuntu global jam?
<knownbad> ubuntu-tn?
<sarhan> ubuntu-cn*
<alvin_rxg> sarhan: u r the last one in blacklist
<knownbad> i am not aware personally.
<sarhan> alvin_rxg, i didn't trolled you :) 
<sarhan> alvin_rxg, i just want to discuss with the chinese ubuntu community
<alvin_rxg> sarhan: i will kick tunis's for a moment
<sarhan> please don't
<alvin_rxg> hope u r not the bad one
<sarhan> i am not :)
<knownbad> and ppl doesn't equal to food.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她也没工作
<knownbad> that's a bit demeaning.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你就这么养着?
<knownbad> 你老婆？
<knownbad> 英文不行怎么找工作？
<knownbad> 找了也是些民工。
<gebjgd> sarhan: we use no ubuntu
<gebjgd> XD
<sarhan> are you kidding me?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用啊 送到脱衣舞娘那里
<gebjgd> sarhan: arch
<gebjgd> sarhan: other two guys use arch or debian
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用说话就能挣钱了
<sarhan> gebjgd, why you don't use ubuntu?
<gebjgd> sarhan: it sucks
<knownbad> 呵呵，我让她每晚卖屁屁给我。
<sarhan> just unity sucks or ubuntu ?
<gebjgd> sarhan: ubuntu. what is unity?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你付钱?
<knownbad> everyone probably used ubuntu at one time if not using it now.
<sarhan> gebjgd, are you serious?
<knownbad> 没，我贡献牛奶。
<knownbad> unity = you need me.
<gebjgd> sarhan: serious
<knownbad> just another way of dictating what you should use.
<alvin_rxg> 離開兩個小時
<knownbad> adios.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 带上我
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 別人那邊逛逛
<knownbad> 抱抱松鼠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠 你又去 泡妞
<knownbad> 紧抱着不放。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 松鼠现在学会泡妞了
<alvin_rxg> away
<knownbad> 你没放鞭炮？
<gebjgd> sarhan: stupid ppa, no rolling release
<gebjgd> sarhan: many issures
<gebjgd> sarhan: how could people do this?
<gebjgd> XD
<sarhan> gebjgd, more stable than rolling releases , more easier to use for beginners than arch or slackware  
<sarhan> a large community
<gebjgd> sarhan: we are not beginner. and my arch is stable enough
<sarhan> and many support forums
<gebjgd> sarhan: community is bull shit
<sarhan> gebjgd, all the 65 guys here are bull shit? 
<gebjgd> sarhan: we dont need it
<gebjgd> sarhan: no, they are using other distor. but not ubuntu
<sarhan> all of them?
<gebjgd> sarhan: dunno
<knownbad> actually, there is no need to argue over different ideas otherwise everyone should be using ms windows if you listen to ms.
<gebjgd> sarhan: here is the largest chinese chat room for linux users but not for ubuntu users
<gebjgd> XD
<sarhan> so funny xD
<knownbad> really, why do we pick a single choice when we have others?
<sarhan> gebjgd, which is your desktop environement ?
<gebjgd> sarhan: openbox tint2 wbar
<gebjgd> sarhan: my wife is using lxde
<sarhan> and you are using archlinux?
<sarhan> or debian?
<knownbad> smart girl, smarter than her man.
<gebjgd> knownbad: fXXk you
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> sarhan: arch. only arch
<knownbad> but she's probably in love with that dumb german sausage.
<gebjgd> sarhan: debian is no good... XD
<gebjgd> knownbad: fuXk you
<sarhan> i am using debian :(
<gebjgd> sarhan: too old
<gebjgd> sarhan: stable
<sarhan> with sid repo
<knownbad> i love you too just not in that way.
<gebjgd> sarhan: sid is ok
<sarhan> knownbad, i see what you did ! 
<knownbad> i didn't fondle his ass tonight!
<gebjgd> knownbad: you will be punished by sarhan 
<gebjgd> knownbad: why not?
<gebjgd> knownbad: come here. baby. my asshole is waiting for you all the time
<knownbad> you have BO.
<knownbad> btw, did you mention about march trip to florida?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 10 march
<knownbad> let me check hurricane forecast.
<gebjgd> ......
<knownbad> too bad, don't have 03/10 forecast yet.
<knownbad> you'll enjoy warmer weather there.  http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Orlando+FL+USFL0372
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y Orlando Weather Forecast and Conditions
<gebjgd> knownbad: 大屏幕用lxde还行
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小屏幕不行
<knownbad> 基于什么理由？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 图标过大
<knownbad> 嗯，是有点。
<knownbad> 但是可以改，都架构在 openbox 之上的啊。
<knownbad> 还是觉得 xfce 中庸些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: xfce慢
<knownbad> 还好啦，她有没跑些奇怪的东西。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 慢
<knownbad> 你给她什么机子？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 2006年的
<knownbad> intel 2006?  这是什么机型？
<gebjgd> knownbad: ati
<gebjgd> knownbad: 3A
<knownbad> 你太不专业了。
<gebjgd> kno
<gebjgd> knownbad: 很专业
<knownbad> 得给 cpu 吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: amd
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最早的64 cpu
<knownbad> 哦，那是慢些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还好了 lxde很快
<knownbad> 我可能那天又上了 xfce。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正我什么都装了
<knownbad> 近来没看到贱猫？
<alvin_rxg> moin
<knownbad> moaning
<alvin_rxg> android, root or not? it's a fucking problem.
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 打包，添上我的地址，送到邮局，结束。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 之后就没有问题了。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 你給錢，200€
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么型号？
<alvin_rxg> wt19i
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 这年头索尼爱立信和苹果如同kindle和ipad一样另类。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 啥时候买的？
<alvin_rxg> 4個月了
<alvin_rxg> Nokia 3110c 快6年了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 那有什么由于的。当然root了。
<alvin_rxg> root一下，然後配置低耗模式，然後刪一個軟件。然後沒了…
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 然后是睡觉了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 困了。睡觉了。
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<alvin_rxg> 重啟到 windows 操作
<^k^>  06:15
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-23
<imtxc> hi
<^k^> imtxc, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问在 Ubuntu 11.10 中键盘快捷键配置文件的位置在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364772 请问在 Ubuntu 11.10 中键盘快捷键配置文件的位置在哪？ 我自定义了一些快捷键，希望能把它备份下来。 谢谢大家支持！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnfnjatmzx — 2012-02-23 9:41 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 袋鼠政客真没底线, 路克文作为外长居然在国外宣布辞职
<zhao> 那也比中共的老爷们好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 为何辞职？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 他是前任总理吧，说与现任总理不合
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那以色列怎么办？
<jyfl987> 几个总理经常换着做官呢
<MeaCulpa> 以色列咋了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://news.sciencemag.org/scienceinsider/2012/02/breaking-news-error-undoes-faster.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y BREAKING NEWS: Error Undoes Faster-Than-Light Neutrino Results - ScienceInsider
<MeaCulpa> 南欧人就是不靠谱
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我觉得恰恰说明人家严谨, 尊重实验
<jyfl987> adam8157: 持一致观点
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是，还在我国，闷了
<MeaCulpa> 但这个影响太大了，谁敢...
<MeaCulpa> FTL啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 所以人家这追求真理的勇气值得表扬
 * MeaCulpa 一大早又来装RHEL... FML
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 刚才一同事和我说装完登陆不上，怀疑ip冲突...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 结果是sshd默认没开password auth
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 默认没开? 怎么会...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 好professional, 好enterprise啊 -_-!
<MeaCulpa> 值得表扬的
<MeaCulpa> password auth 土嘛，要我也不开
<jyfl987> adam8157: 查看上次重启前运行的命令用什么来着？
<MeaCulpa> 可惜工作电脑是windows, 麻烦点
<adam8157> jyfl987: .bash_history
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不能高级点么 额 我记得有个什么奇怪的命令来着
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有, 估计你搞混了, 记成别的了 例如last
<MeaCulpa> GNMU history
<MeaCulpa> GNU history
<opt_> Windows 7 中的 PowerShell 在没有安装 cygwin 的情况下完全是个废物啊！调个字体只有点阵字体，新宋体，窗口都不能全屏，真落后啊！
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你怎么断言人家是bash..
<opt_> oh my nickname
<MeaCulpa> opt_: 你说的问题，putty 连自己即可
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是这个 我记得是在一个讲vps管理的地方看到的
<MeaCulpa> opt_: 与powershell何干...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好像就是last吧 额
<MeaCulpa> 完全是渲染问题
<MeaCulpa> last 看用户的，last -F
<MeaCulpa> last 能看到每个用户打得命令？？
<jyfl987> 也是阿 我要看打的命令
 * opt_ terminal in windows sucks!
<MeaCulpa> opt_: 说了，自己开个sshd连自己
<MeaCulpa> 我的cmd就是pietty 连自己...
<MeaCulpa> 话说字体，全屏，透明，是不是vista和win7很好了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这才发觉我的zsh没配好，我的HISTFILE里根本没写全历史...
<MeaCulpa> 貌似只是history的一个子集
<MeaCulpa> 不知道单个histfile如何应对多个screen里的多多个session
<MeaCulpa> roylez: %date && ll .sh_history
<MeaCulpa> Thu Feb 23 10:33:36 EST 2012
<MeaCulpa> -rw------- 1 jyxu jyxu 43131 Feb 15 17:47 .sh_history
<MeaCulpa> 什么情况...
<zhao> 在国内的网站能下到《江泽民其人》了
<MeaCulpa> 我的history file里面都是screen -x... 显然screen里的没写进去
<huhu1> 大家好
<huhu1> 我是初学者
<^k^> huhu1, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<Devil_Wang> moring
<Devil_Wang> morning
<L-----D> powershell跟cmd一样 要自己设才能全屏
<Devil_Wang> 这里有没有 packager?
<Devil_Wang> 我在为我的项目寻找packager
<wang_> 请问ubuntu11.10怎样直接启动到文字界面？
<wang_> 请问ubuntu11.10怎样直接启动到文字界面
<Devil_Wang> packager没起床？
<Kandu> wang_: sudo update-rc.d `aptitude search "~i~Dprovides:x-display-manager" -F "%p"` disable `sudo runlevel | cut -d " " -f 2`
<xjiujiu> 升级11.10后登陆窗口的密码框不见了， 有没有遇到过？
<xjiujiu> 求助。
<xjiujiu> 登陆框的位置变成了一个若大的Login按钮...
<wang_> O(∩_∩)O谢谢
<wang_> 就点击login试试
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 求解。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364777 我用wubi每次安装都是默认安装状态。没有出现让你选择挂载点，文件系统也是默认的挂在到某个盘里，安好以后，无线网络已连接就会死机。。重装也是你这样。。。这是怎么回事啊？？？？ 本人菜鸟一个，，求教。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunxing2016 — 20 …
<adam8157> yunfan: 我家门口的链家不给弄 (但是感觉他们有点欲言又止
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.csdn.net/muge0913/article/details/7285009
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: uImage、zImage、bzImage、vlinzx区别 - Kernel、Drivers、ARM修炼之路--muge0913 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<yunfan> adam8157: 你怎么问的？
<adam8157> yunfan: 直接问
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么说？
<adam8157> yunfan: 能给代开发票么 我取公积金
<adam8157> yunfan: 欲言又止
<yunfan> adam8157: 你这么说 估计他们不会回复你的 你这人太2了
<yunfan> adam8157: 他们也要防止记者和有关部门钓鱼啊
<adam8157> yunfan: ... 那咋说
<yunfan> adam8157: 问他们租房开不开发票 然后说自己曾经在他们那租房过 能不能给追开发票 如果能追开 那就有戏
<adam8157> yunfan: 要合同的, 算了 我准备直接找小中介
<huhu1> red hat 中的offic的rpm 包的名字是啥
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马君
<adam8157> roylez: Pig Has Dream
<roylez> adam8157: 今天叫兽没来呢，肯定是看学生妹去了
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子君
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 貌似他要上课了
<yunfan> adam8157: 这叫试探 诶 你要多上上sns网络 脑补下
<adam8157> yunfan: 要了张名片 改天问问
<notedit> yunfan 和 jyfl987 是同一个人么 ？
<yunfan> notedit: 搞毛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • unity 和 unity 2D http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364779 新装了ubuntu 11.10， 进入软件中心，看到有一些“Unity 2D xxx”的项，不知道能不能删除 ——我想继续用unity桌面，但似乎听说unity 2D是另外一个东西，故有此一问 统计信息: 发表于 由 cdfxfx — 2012-02-23 11:02 
<yunfan> adam8157: 链家太正规了 还有经理什么的 你试试小中介 
<notedit> yunfan: 你不是jyf
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋你搬家啊
<notedit> 插 你们名字相同啊 
<huntxu> notedit: yunfan是eva作者，胸毛男是胸毛男
<notedit> 了然 
<yunfan> notedit: 老子坐你左边
<yunfan> huntxu: ]
<notedit> yunfan:  插 你 
 * MeaCulpa 错怪RHEL了，原来是老美的tame把password auth 禁了...
<adam8157> huntxu: 过两个月搬
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 18摸
<adam8157> notedit: yunfan yoooo
<yunfan> huntxu: 你住帝都了？
<huntxu> yunfan: 唔
<notedit> yunfan 一定是jyfl987 的小号  要不然他怎么知道胸毛男坐我右边
<yunfan> huntxu: 在哪里混？
<huntxu> yunfan: 知春路附近
<yunfan> huntxu: 问你公司呢
<huntxu> yunfan: 老板不讓說
<yunfan> huntxu: 知春路 貌似有大量os相关公司
<yunfan> huntxu: 看来是微软 BS
<notedit> http://cnbeta.com/articles/173931.htm
<^k^> notedit,啥网址y 传Facebook来华招聘：年薪20万美元+美国绿卡_Web2.0 - SNS 社交网络_cnBeta.COM
<huntxu> yunfan: 其實是中科院
<LeithWong> 知春路。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 骗人 我去过好多次了
<LeithWong> redhat貌似那也有
<yunfan> huntxu: 搞os么 还是当国秘密？
<huntxu> 沒有吧，蛋蛋離得挺遠的
<L-----D> 知春路
<L-----D> 我已经学校就在那
<huntxu> yunfan: 中科院高能物理研究所
<L-----D> 以前
<huntxu> L-----D: 仰望星空大學？
<L-----D> 那是啥
<adam8157> huntxu: 走路20分钟
<L-----D> 中科院高能物理研究所 怎么听着那么耳熟
<L-----D> 好像我亲戚也在哪
<huntxu> adam8157: 那中午能請我吃飯
<adam8157> huntxu: 我有个同学在高能所
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天有免费午餐
<LeithWong> 仰望星空大学。。。被鄙视 了
<yunfan> huntxu: 好吧 果然是 你们所墙壁上有没有 忠当爱国四个字？
<L-----D> LeithWong, 你是什么学校的？
<LeithWong> 仰望星空大学啊。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你好像对免费餐饮有些渠道啊 要不弄个网站提供这种信息
<adam8157> yunfan: 我们组的...
<L-----D> LeithWong, 北航？
<huntxu> adam8157: 快遞點脆脆鯊唄
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，貌似我们这边今天还有免费午餐。。。
<LeithWong> L-----D: 嗯 别称：五道口计算机学院。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们组？ 要不要去日本总部啊
<Kandu> yunfan: 進 redHat 去搶 adam8157 的奧利奧，脆脆鯊
<adam8157> ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 忘了告诉你 我们这天天免费午餐啊
<L-----D> LeithWong, 校友啊 
<L-----D> LeithWong, 你应该叫我学长
<LeithWong> L-----D: 没准我大呢。。。
<yunfan> Kandu: 奇怪 我的sdl代码 在c下编译找不到那些函数 但是在pygame调用sdl却没问题
<LeithWong> L-----D: 哦 你不知道仰望星空 应该比我大
<L-----D> LeithWong, 你哪年的
<Atrix> 如何查询所有的二级域名，比如sina.com.cn下的所有域名
<huntxu> <LeithWong> L-----D: 哦 你不知道仰望星空 应该比我大 <-同意
<LeithWong> whois L-----D 
<adam8157> yunfan: 库链接的顺序对么
<LeithWong> L-----D: 85
<yunfan> adam8157: 在家里都没问题 就这个ac100上有问题 所以我觉得可能是他的ld配置有问题
<L-----D> LeithWong, 嗯 叫学长吧 顺便献上裸照
<yunfan> 但是我不知道 apt-get 装的 libsdl的文件在哪里 
<LeithWong> L-----D: 之前听到好多小朋友唱这个歌。。。果然你比较大。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 还有啥适合打印的图
<Kandu> yunfan: pkg-config --cflags --libs sdl  這樣加上呢?
<yunfan> Kandu: wait
<L-----D> LeithWong, 也没大多少 我83的
<huntxu> yunfan: apt-get搞不好要sdl-devel
<yunfan> huntxu: :-) 你是arch用户吧
<Kandu> yunfan: 你用的 usleep 在 c99 下有點問題，我加了個 #define _XOPEN_SOURCE 500 才通過，要不你去掉那個 -std=c99 的 CFLAGS
<huntxu> 顯然
<LeithWong> L-----D: ^_^ 那差不多了 
<huntxu> yunfan: 我發誓我用過ubuntu
 * LeithWong 开会。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 你肯定忘记了 debian familly 用的时 xxx-dev 这种形式啊 
<yunfan> Kandu: 我哪里有 c99的 cflags
<yunfan> Kandu: pk-config 这个是给 LDFLAGS用的吧？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 断开网络後怎么重新连接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364781 以前联网都是插上网线就自动连接的。但是者我手贱，点了一下断开，于是就联不上了。重新插网线也不管用 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chinian — 2012-02-23 11:19 
<huntxu> yunfan: 好吧，最近rh系的用多了...
<huntxu> yunfan: 用*.pc自動出頭文件位置，CFLAGS和LDFLAGS的
<yunfan> Kandu: 好我明白这个的运作了 不过加了这个也还是说找不到一些函数
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个跟链接顺序有啥关系？
<adam8157> yunfan: 库与库之间有依赖的话 顺序就有关了
<yunfan> adam8157: 确实有 我的 render_engine 依赖sdl
<adam8157> yunfan: ps
<adam8157> yunfan: ps 我说的是静态库
<yunfan> 但关键是在家里都没有问题
<yunfan> 所以我只考虑是 ac100的配置问题
<adam8157> yunfan: render_engine 链接的时候是写在sdl前头么
<adam8157> yunfan: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/09/libraries-link-order/
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 静态库的链接顺序 - Adam's
<yunfan> adam8157: render_engine只是个.o
<yunfan> adam8157: sdl的配置都写在了 ldflags里了
<yunfan> adam8157: ubuntu坑碟 可是arch也没arm版啊 wtf
<adam8157> yunfan: 忘了你是arm了
<debianer> 有玩股票的吗
<debianer> 加入江恩理论gtalk群吧   ganntheory@appspot.com  ，我建立的
<debianer> 有几个高手分析大盘
<yunfan> adam8157: ld.so.conf里都没有 /usr/lib 这个路径 额
<debianer> 或者加入我的聊天频道  #stock-cn
<L-----D> debianer, 多高的高手啊
<yunfan> L-----D: 三四层楼那么高吧
<Kandu> yunfan: 給 CFLAGS 用的
<yunfan> Kandu: 你在太空站？
<Kandu> yunfan: 我忙呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你忙着操控飞船吧？ 不然延迟咋这么大
<Kandu> jyfl987: 忙着 starcraft, window mode
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求一个点阵等宽字体, 用于编程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364787 如题... 现有的等宽字体都不是点阵的, 所以无论如何看起来要么是朦朦胧胧(抗锯齿), 要么是很丑(不抗锯齿), 编程的时候看这种字体时间长了心里真有些受不了.... windows下有一个Megatops ProCoder 1.0.fon可以用... 可是linux下要如何 …
<wzssyqa> gcc 设置了两个矛盾的选项，前边的优先级高，还是后边的优先级高？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的问题咋办？
<ofan> yoooooooooooooo
<ofan> debianer: ...
<Atrix> 有谁知道如何查询二级域名吗
<banban> wzssyqa: 不知道
<ofan> Atrix: whois
<roylez> banban: 斑斑
<banban> roylez: 中午好
<roylez> banban: 又来追ee的魂了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：11.10登录密码清空之后，终端里输入的密码变成啥了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364792 如题，我在用户账户里把登录密码变成“无”了，可是在终端里还是需要输入密码，输入原来的密码也不对…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuckU — 2012-02-23 12:06 
<banban> roylez: 没有了 他说那是调侃PHD的 而且不是他挑头的 所以原谅他了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我屁精和sametime双开... 你和我说个话试试看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/02/23/lincoln-vampire-hunter.html
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y 酷电影：这个总统有点狠[v]
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我想看这片子
<banban> roylez: 跟我说说EE的号都有哪几个
<MeaCulpa> banban: i[a-zA-Z]+
<banban> MeaCulpa: 那是啥啊 看不东
<roylez> banban: eexp iGnome iFvwm iGoogle
<banban> roylez: 他累不累啊 这么多ID。。。。
<MeaCulpa> banban: i加上任何ee喜欢的东西
<roylez> banban: 神化身万千
<MeaCulpa> banban: Avatar千变万化
<banban> roylez:吃饭去 
<roylez> banban: .
<Atrix> ofan: 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> banban: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/culture/kreshna_show_ajuna_avatars_vishnu.jpg.html
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/q4nVs.jpg
<aigtm> how to cross the great wall
<chgchvj> google hosts
<MeaCulpa> aigtm: marrie an american girl
<L-----D> or boy
<jyfl987> ism
<aigtm> T_T
<MeaCulpa> s/marrie/marry
<adam8157> roylez: 坑
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/VIaO1
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Genius. - Imgur
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/JDJkP
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Saw this guy trying to wake up his friend. :( - Imgur
<jyfl987> aigtm: go to ask help from you gov
<MeaCulpa> http://picplz.com/user/chinesewin/pic/9xb8h/
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 我一看“土共”就凌乱了，再看副标题，原来是“土耳其共同”的意思，《南方日报》真厉害！ - February 22, 2012 - chinesewin's photo on picplz
<Laputa> 哥来测试中文
<imtxc> Laputa: 乱码
<Laputa> 别忽悠哥 。 乱个妹妹
<imtxc> Laputa: 啥？
<Laputa> 你bot么。。 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个用户id叫 chinesewin 是 中国淫么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 应该吧
<MeaCulpa> https://www.facebook.com/yufeng.luo2
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Security Check Required | Facebook
<MeaCulpa> 有facebook的去瞻仰凤姐啊
<MeaCulpa> 凤姐现在还说works at 家乐福...
<MeaCulpa> "罗 玉凤"
<MeaCulpa> Monday
<MeaCulpa> 我刚在推特尝试@人发信息。发到第34个告诉我帐户被冻结了
<MeaCulpa> 凤姐真好玩
<MeaCulpa> [我想利用FACEBOOK或者推特找男朋友，这样需要大量的营销]
<MeaCulpa> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Looking-for-Harvard-husband/339955242709451
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Looking for Harvard husband | Facebook
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://i.imm.io/h7vz.jpeg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老外的作文？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不错
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • opera ,谁有对话框的模板，给个吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364799 想让自己的opera好看点，有好看的果断出手吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 lwaterl — 2012-02-23 12:51 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 斗篷最近做的象棋在哪兒下?
<MeaCulpa> http://vimeo.com/36874836
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Buenos Aires - Inception Park on Vimeo
<Freebuilder> Kandu, 最近？不是好早就做了嘛！
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/consumer-tip-online-shopping-credit-card-recommend-wal-mart-credit-card-gold-bank-of-communications.html
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y 消费提示：网购信用卡推荐 交通银行沃尔玛信用卡 » 什么值得买
<roylez> adam8157: 交通银行的网银怎么样？
<adam8157> roylez: 不办
<adam8157> roylez: 多年前用过 忘了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这哪是最近阿 他在我那住的时候做的 都快两年了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 硬盘 u盘那些的控制芯片 一般用什么指令集的？
<MeaCulpa>  roylez 哪怕是在中国，沃尔玛的品质也是我不要去的
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有什么搞嵌入式的同事么 可以引荐下来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国的沃尔玛你可以试试，淘淘便宜货可以，转基因的多。玉米制品不收税
<adam8157> jyfl987: 引荐干啥?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我要问他这个问题阿 问你太不给力了 你对这块已经没兴趣了 所以不主动去研究这些
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在北京的, 有个妹子现在在做C的嵌入式, 正想跳槽
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我去, 主控芯片这种东西谁知道啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: c的嵌入式还是算了吧 
<jyfl987> 何况是妹子
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还硬盘优盘呢...谁也不知道
<jyfl987> adam8157: 搞量产的知道 可惜我发现linux界很少有人研究量产
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嵌入式基本就是玩儿bsp, 每款产品都不一样....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对 但是肯定有基础指令集的 
<Kandu> Freebuilder, jyfl987: 嗯，找到了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 只是dsp有不一样 既然dsp不一样 所以肯定要自己大量用汇编的 你说的用c的那种就是通用嵌入式行业那帮人了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 兴许就是个单片机
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我对改u盘很感兴趣
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我更喜欢研究引导, 不喜欢去改firmware
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也没看你引导 我家里的 stb还等你去给我改呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 引导方面我还算比较熟悉...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 话说引导这东西 第一次跳转的位置 是跟处理器有关系还是跟主板有关系？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 架构
<debianer> 这里还有人做股票的吗？加入股票频道交流阿，#stock-cn
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么算架构？ 处理器架构  还是主板的布线？
<debianer> 有技术派和基本面派高手在场
<jyfl987> debianer: 有蛋黄派么？
<jyfl987> 莲蓉派也行 阿蛋好像喜欢吃这个
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有bios的 bios放到cpu跳转位置, 没bios的, loader放到cpu跳转位置
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你这个归根到底还是cpu跳转位置嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips的cpu跳转位置有几种阿？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一种
<jyfl987> adam8157: 地址几?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 0x1c0000(几个0忘了)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那没有内存 只有flash设备的怎么办？也是这个位置么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对
<debianer> jyfl987: 过来万吗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那这个是要求那个存储设备焊接到哪个引脚上？
<jyfl987> debianer: 没钱玩 你们光明会的门槛太高了 我是小本经营
<adam8157> jyfl987: 通过ebi或者分区调整, loader在flash上的位置对应到地址总线的那个点就行
<debianer> jyfl987: 呵呵，做股票的加入阿，每天在这边不是太枯燥了
<jyfl987> debianer: 没有 我真不觉得在这里枯燥 当然做股票也不枯燥 前提是要有很多钞票 不能影响市场的那种没啥意思
<jyfl987> adam8157: ebi与分区调整这个怎么说？
<debianer> jyfl987: 好吧，我说别人
<adam8157> jyfl987: ebi是硬件总线 调对齐
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在对不起, 就挪动loader在flash中的位置
<adam8157> 对不齐
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我要查下市面上的u盘主要有哪些控制芯片 这种收集真少诶
<adam8157> jyfl987: 说错了 物理地址是0x1FC00000 启动地址是0xBFC00000
<jyfl987> adam8157: 启动地址和物理地址有什么区别？ 莫非启动地址是bios已经纠正过的了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 斗篷也沒做 move 動作，本來想參考下的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 斗篷都用大库的 
<adam8157> jyfl987: cpu处理的时候有个总线偏移
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这涉及到硬件实现, 我算得时候都是算1FC, 没理会过BFC
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有那种带片内存储的mips处理器么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有接触过
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那看来不多阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我只接触过3款mips芯片 还都是博通家的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我那两个就是broadcom的 一个机顶盒 一个路由器 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的路由器是人家加了内存的 感觉这才叫hack阿 改进生活呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有什么usb芯片识别的工具推荐么
<jyfl987> adam8157: win32下有 chigenius
<adam8157> jyfl987: 隔行如隔山, 加内存, 只要有电路图, 刚毕业的学硬件的都会
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你一个搞嵌入式的都不弄这个 诶 难怪你要跑来做qe
<adam8157> jyfl987: 跟你说了现在的嵌入式多是系统级别
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个我晓得 从你上次给我code review我就深刻的认识到这点了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 装了Ubuntu10.10,发现不认机器的网卡，求驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364803 机器是xps 14z，驱动如下，sigh Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller(NDIS 6.20) Intel Centrino Advanced-N-6230 统计信息: 发表于 由 eojessie — 2012-02-23 13:30 
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋你们中午讲神马？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过确实是我多虑了 CSAPP就给我上了一课
<adam8157> gfrog: 没讲啥, 找个借口花buget而已
<gfrog> adam8157: wow
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我以前一直在想进程切换 如何快速实现 现在才知道 原来他切一次要20k 指令周期 所以空间足够 做什么工作都可以了 
<adam8157> 20K?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 然后说 HT技术的只有1-2周期就切了 难怪lin下被识别为multi-core
<jyfl987> adam8157: 等我找出那句 书在边上
<jyfl987> adam8157: CSAPP第2版 中文版本 1.9.1 并发与并行 这一章节 有个 讲超线程的条目 谈到 常规的处理器需要大约 20 000 个时钟周期做不同线程间的转换 而超线程的可以在单个周期的基础上决定要执行哪个线程 考虑到现代处理器基本都超标量 所以实际耗费的指令周期应该比20k还多n*20k
<jyfl987> adam8157: 考虑到 后面那些话是我想的
<amosk> adam8157, is botus here ? 
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ^^
<GNUdog|work> amosk, yes
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, lol
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: puppy linux usb ready
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, still compressing 'leaked password txt' and exporting my email INBOX, will takes some minutes
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: =,=
<adam8157> amosk: =.=
<amosk> adam8157,  do you have a puppy iso in local ?
<adam8157> amosk: yea
 * amosk adam8157, pm 
<GNUdog|work> amosk, so you also wanna erase your disk?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 找到一个常用u盘主控方案的datasheet 果然中间一个大51
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 你居然回去上班了...
<adam8157> Guest31960: 乱改名就踢
<adam8157> jyfl987: en...
<Guest31960> adam8157: 哥是改不回去了好不..
<adam8157> Guest31960: 为啥
<amosk> Guest31960, 回哪？
<Guest31960> adam8157: 你以为我想用这个名字...-_-
<adam8157> Guest31960: 被占了?
<Guest31960> amosk: GNUdog|work 也是咱同事..实习生..
<amosk> Guest31960, 知道。。。
<adam8157> amosk: 蛤蟆说回nay
<Guest31960> adam8157: 我开了nick的验证..然后过了验证时间...然后他就一段时间不让改名字了...
<adam8157> Guest31960: 小盆宇准备肉身翻墙了
<Guest31960> adam8157: 真的阿...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<Guest31960> GNUdog|work: 小盆宇准备去哪阿？
<MeaCulpa> 这成了你们内部QQ了
<xiaoming> 什么公司哦？
<GNUdog|work> Guest31960, 去澳洲
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比较便宜的 32bit处理器有哪些呢？ 我看到 芯邦说他们自己的是 32bit芯片 那显然不是51了
<Guest31960> GNUdog|work: 不错不错...等给我带袋鼠肉啊！
<GNUdog|work> Guest31960, 赖蛤蟆想吃袋鼠肉
<roylez> adam8157: 狗跳墙成功了？
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没买过裸片
<adam8157> roylez: 他准备去袋鼠国
 * adam8157 求L1B
<jyfl987> adam8157: 帮问下同行
<GNUdog|work> Compressing  pass/tianya.txt   71%
<GNUdog|work> 太慢了啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 淘宝搜搜就知道了
<jyfl987> adam8157: avr我知道有32b 但是很贵
<GNUdog|work> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9400  @ 2.66GHz   ->> 废物CPU
<jyfl987> adam8157: .pro域名见过么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没
<jyfl987> adam8157: reboot.pro 这个
<adam8157> Guest31960: 弱爆了, 我还以为谁那么想不开和你抢那名字
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這說的是 1core 模擬 2core 時的內部的隱式切換。和前面說的 「常規..需要 20 000 做線程轉換」是兩回事
<jyfl987> Kandu: 管他呢 我的意思是 我以前多虑了 以为自己2 想不到用很少指令切换进程的方法 进程切换的原理我是明白的 以前一直想不到有啥好办法可以快速切 想不到他们就是用trick的方法来实现的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 话说你的os上是如何切进程的？
<Guest31960> adam8157: 嚓...你这话回的可真晚....
<adam8157> Guest31960: 你赶紧加密码验证, 再用这种名字就踢无赦
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 同意
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以刷个固件进你的51核的u盘 在u盘里划拉点隐藏区域，在你写文件的时候检测下文件内容 哼哼
 * GNUdog|work 表示愿意协同监管
 * GNUdog|work 要登录本尊了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我不明白你說的什麼意思
<CyrusYzGTt> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz 垃圾cpu
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你写的os 难道不支持进程切换？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ laf
 * adam8157 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你们的都是新机器，哭
 * GNUdog Processor  1.7 GHz Intel Core i5
<GNUdog> amosk: 哪天手痒了，就找你们打乒乓球去，嘿
<Kandu> jyfl987: 「想不到用很少指令切换进程的方法」 和 「以前一直想不到有啥好办法可以快速切 想不到他们就是用trick的方法来实现」
<amosk> GNUdog, :)
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這裡的「兩個切換」是不同概念的東西，你混在一起，我就不理解了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 支持的
<amosk> adam8157, 那个只是livecd？ 怎么安装呀？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 重載 tss
<Guest31960> GNUdog  有米人阿。。。
<GNUdog> Guest31960: 我怎么有米了？
 * Guest31960 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz
 * GNUdog 标准的穷人好么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于学校禁止校园网共享的问题，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364810 俺们一直都是用笔记本的无线网卡把校园网做成无线热点供自己的移动设备上网 但是新学期，学校到处贴告示，说再发现谁共享校园网就严惩 我想问一下，共享校园网如果不是被当场逮住的话 学校在服务器那头能发现吗？  …
<adam8157> amosk: 给你了个grub2的引导示例啊!
<adam8157> amosk: https://github.com/adam8157/tips/blob/master/grub2
 * GNUdog 的 i7-2820 的 MBP 丢了，没钱只能换 i5 的 air，我会乱说么…
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: grub2 at master from adam8157/tips - GitHub
<GNUdog> 想起来这事儿，就是两眼泪啊
<Guest31960> GNUdog 所以说你是米人么...
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ ..滾狗兄，，我要OP
<GNUdog> Guest31960: 我已经穷光蛋了
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: 就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你，就不给你
<jyfl987> Kandu: 只有重载tss?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那要几个周期？
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ ..好吧，，  00
 * adam8157 喝可乐止咳
<jyfl987> GNUdog: mba装ubuntu的话 续航如何？
 * Guest31960 喝咖啡利尿...
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 就装过 Ubuntu 12.04 alpha，我这里风扇有点儿问题，总是转。
<GNUdog> 所以就卸载了，老老实实等 GM
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 键盘都能用么？
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 可以
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 那你指导下 notedit 
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 装就可以了，装完基本都可以用
<notedit> GNUdog:  多点触控能用么 
<jyfl987> GNUdog: how to?
<GNUdog> 然后看看 wiki 改下配置
<GNUdog> notedit: 可以
<notedit> GNUdog:  你写个教程
<GNUdog> 不光能用，默认还是和 Lion 一样，是 nature 的方向
<GNUdog> notedit: 看 wiki 吧，wiki.ubuntu.com
<notedit> 有啥不良反应没 
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 你在动物园是做啥工作的？ 不会也跟阿蛋一样是qe吧
<adam8157> notedit: 被各种青年耻笑
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们组的
<GNUdog> notedit: 风扇转速略快，其他还好
<MeaCulpa> 远程爱国者捣蛋
 * adam8157 被鄙视啊 红果果
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你们三口组？
<jyfl987> adam8157: GNUdog gfrog 三口组
<gfrog> jyfl987: ...
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 其实这里不止这么多
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 蛤蟆已经不是
<Kandu> jyfl987: 管它幾個周期呢，只要不被 intel 這個騙錢技術忽悠了就好
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 很多潜伏的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 话说那个切换是个指令 还是一种技术
 * MeaCulpa wannabe KitKat's Bane
<notedit> 我还要纠结一下  要不要在mba下装ubuntu
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 挺好 
<gfrog> jyfl987: 很多人，悄悄跟你说，我们这边曾经因为登录freenode的太多然后被freenode当成spam过滤过，哈哈。
 * adam8157 今晚去中科院青年公寓吃饭
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们打字都太慢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我一个人都被spam过滤过
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还要输入法切来切去。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 然后IT部门申请了cloak
<Guest31960> adam8157: 有没有基可以搞？
<Guest31960> adam8157: 错了...是有没有基可以面...
<adam8157> Guest31960: 大概3男两女吧, 都是高中同学
<MeaCulpa> Guest31960: 他们那个楼，每个男厕所都有一间蹲位特别的大的
<adam8157> Guest31960: 你呀...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 残疾人位...
<Guest31960> adam8157: 没意思...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 特别大？ 干嘛用？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，可以搞，很大
<adam8157> ...
<Guest31960> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 常有餐厅民工在里面搞
<MeaCulpa> 吵死了
<MeaCulpa> 还吸烟
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这个我听说过
<jyfl987> gfrog: 所以你们干嘛不搞个ircnet登上来呢
 * GNUdog 欸丫丫丫丫丫丫，这口味一下就重起来了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 搞基？
 * MeaCulpa 1个18摸er写mail抱怨早上收到100封RHN update reminder
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这又不是公司行为，所以公司不管。。。
<wei-arch> ...
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 我也收到了，很正常
<notedit> GNUdog:  什么时候你帮我在mba 上搞一下ubuntu吧 
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有订阅的温拿
<jyfl987> gfrog: 好吧 那你们园子里有搞嵌入式的么
<GNUdog> notedit: 等等 Ubuntu 12.04 发布了吧，我跟周鼎试试看 MBA 的风扇到底是什么情况
<notedit> 也好  
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 听说 1204用的kernel很省电
 * adam8157 求赠送MBA
<GNUdog> adam8157: 反正你就是在新日暮里搞哲♂学的就对了
<gfrog> GNUdog: 啊，RH针对国内学校有优惠嘛？ 我才发现主页上竟然把教育那个链接删掉了，擦。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助，ubuntu下有什么代理工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364811 想要同步git的源码，但校园网连不上git的服务器，请问有什么方法可以解决这个问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 chimukuanglan — 2012-02-23 14:33 
<GNUdog> gfrog: 没有，真的没有
<adam8157> GNUdog: 话题可不是我挑起的...
<GNUdog> gfrog: 一年 8k 羊
<gfrog> GNUdog: 问过销售了？
<gfrog> GNUdog: 真尼玛贵啊
<GNUdog> gfrog: 打电话问过上海的销售，北京的我手机没法打800，就没问
 * MeaCulpa 大学时代睡觉的枕头是SQL Server Admin教材，人家这marketing...
<MeaCulpa> 虽然从不看
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 红毛是不是有什么认证阿？
<GNUdog> 然后发邮件去问 US 的销售，跟我说，你还是问问 GREAT CHINA 的销售吧
<gfrog> GNUdog: 回来了可以内线问问嘛，哈哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: rhce, rhca
<GNUdog> gfrog: 如果没有的话，估计就是没有了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 都只是系统工程师一类的么？
<gfrog> jyfl987: and RHCSA
<jyfl987> adam8157: 编程方面有没有？
<jyfl987> 红毛居然没有类似github这样的东西 真是
<gfrog> GNUdog: 太苦逼了。。。 看来真没有了
<adam8157> jyfl987: coding要什么证
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有, 但是你上不去
<gfrog> jyfl987: 编程方面？ 见过jboss跟C的培训，但是不知道有没有证儿
<GNUdog> gfrog: 准备重新灌个 CentOS，这样配置就不用重新搞了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不就是认证嘛 那管系统要啥证呢 
<GNUdog> 虽然我一样想用 Debian
 * adam8157 等三月份免费靠RHCE
<gfrog> GNUdog: 可怜啊，哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 三月就能考啦？
<adam8157> jyfl987: rhca 架构的 比较猛
<adam8157> gfrog: benny说的
<gfrog> adam8157: good
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来都一样
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我的问题还没回答呢
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哲♂学的信徒，能考 RHCE 啊？
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<roylez> adam8157: 还考证
<adam8157> roylez: 闲着也是闲着
<roylez> adam8157: 我已经转职去做忽悠了
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯? 什么情况
 * MeaCulpa group里就我一个没有CATE
 * gebjgd 公司里就我一个没有永久居留
<GNUdog> ♂
<GNUdog> gebjgd: 永久拘留？
<gebjgd> GNUdog: 对
<GNUdog> 还对…你们都被拘留了…
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你不是已经减为 有妻徒刑了么 怎么还想加罚阿
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我就是想加罚变成永久拘留 之后换地方
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 无期 hmm
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你可以考虑下做个 能够导致天朝取消你国籍的事 
<adam8157> gebjgd: 德国的工作签也是不能挪窝啊?
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 无期就爽了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 能
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 别别
<jyfl987> 估计是很难找到 毕竟如果能的话 大家都用了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 等老婆毕业再说了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我很多同学都挪了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 诶 怀念红色年代阿 那年头 你发表点声明就自动被开除国籍了 多方便
<soiamso> gebjgd: 退党请按 1
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 那样的话，你也永远回不来了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 跑去领馆转轮子啊
 * adam8157 求L1B
<GNUdog> adam8157: L1B?
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 要回来做啥？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你可以在德国支持大和尚 并且准确地向大使馆的人传达这一点 等到他们有人不爽 向你口头威胁的时候 就可以此为理由申请避难了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 写shell脚本调用php文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364812 我在cron中设定了定时运行某一个shell脚本。问题就是怎么在shell脚本上调用某一个php文件呢？？不过要求又高了一点，就是用shell脚本又是到了运行的时候了，就去判断上一次运行的php文件的进程是否还存在？？上一次运行php文件结束了的话 …
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来转转
<gfrog> jyfl987: 大使馆不会暗中派人干掉这种人嘛，lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走我们去买脆脆鲨去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 15:15
<gebjgd> gfrog: 那样的人太多了
<gebjgd> gfrog: 这边很多
<gebjgd> gfrog: 数不胜数
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ok
<gfrog> gebjgd: 原来如此
<gebjgd> gfrog: 到火车站就问你 退了么? 没退? 那就退了吧,最近老出事 退了保平安 之后就连你的名字都不问 直接说又有一个退了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯 L1B可以直接排队等卡
<GNUdog> adam8157: 什么卡？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 绿卡
<GNUdog> adam8157: 请继续做梦
<GNUdog> lol
<adam8157> GNUdog: zZZ
<GNUdog> dd-ing
<GNUdog> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda 开始等待
<gebjgd> adam8157: 先工作签  就好申请绿卡了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 为啥不用zero urandom慢吧
<adam8157> gebjgd: 工作签要两三年后才能申请吧
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我拿到的就是L1
<gebjgd> adam8157: 就知道能把老婆 家人带过去 据说能申请绿卡 
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364816 上面顶栏上显示的输入法给误退了，怎么恢复呀？在ubuntu中什么输入法最好用呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 s1150603209 — 2012-02-23 15:06 
<adam8157> GNUdog: 另开终端 watch -n 10 pkill -USR1 ^dd$
<adam8157> gebjgd: 德国L1和米国L1是一个意思?
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/05/show-dd-progress/
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 让dd显示进度 - Adam's
<gebjgd> adam8157: 米国L1
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你在美国呢现在?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 4.7MB/s..
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我3月份被罚去米国干苦力
<gebjgd> adam8157: 德国家里
<adam8157> GNUdog: 怎么也得20+M
<GNUdog> adam8157: 嗯，zero 快多了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 求招安
<GNUdog> 33.9MB/s
<gebjgd> adam8157: 能招安?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你我要结婚吧?
<adam8157> GNUdog: puppy在内存里的, 可以放那自己跑不管它
<gfrog> GNUdog: 太变态了，为神马要做这个。。。
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<MeaCulpa> http://cl.ly/0E0U3p10102P31261C0O
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Screen Shot 2012-02-22 at 8.37.35 PM.png
<GNUdog> gfrog: 因为我要闪人了啊
<gfrog> GNUdog: 。。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 没看懂你要表达什么
<gfrog> GNUdog: 没必要这么狠吧
<Evanescence> N900 又一次被我刷了, 这次又是无法开机了...
<GNUdog> gfrog: 我可不想成为陈老湿
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 蛋疼
<adam8157> GNUdog: 太慢就扔那里不管, 明天帮你关机就是了
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋你那边怎么总闪人。。。
<gfrog> GNUdog: wow
<gebjgd> Evanescence:刷的什么系统ß
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哦哦，懂了
<gebjgd> Evanescence: cm?
<ddddddk> Evanescence: 我昨天刷了四次手机
<GNUdog> adam8157: 还行，说话的功夫，已经搞定了 4.5GB 了
<adam8157> gfrog: 净化团队
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 我是装太多软件了,还把user的shell给sudo chsh了,结果无法启动系统了
<gebjgd> ev
<gfrog> adam8157: 有你这个大毒瘤在。。。 哼哼
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 我的软件也装了不少 反应也慢.....
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 无所谓额 功能至上
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 速度倒是可以,我只拉到1000的CPU,就是aircrack的时候卡,其他无问题,
<adam8157> gfrog: sick leave request的页面在哪里?
<gebjgd> 有人在linux下搞过 客户端连接 printer server么?
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 我的是800的
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 凑合
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 能玩就行,买来我从来没打过电话的说....发短信倒是有几次
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 我的那个现在是移动电脑 我另外有手机打电话用
<gebjgd> 有人在linux下搞过 客户端连接 printer server么?
<soiamso> gebjgd: 链接到linux下？
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 我也是,拿linux使,
<gebjgd> soiamso: 不是 客户端是 linux 打印机有printer server 
<gebjgd> soiamso: 连不上
<gebjgd> soiamso: 老婆表示不满意
<MeaCulpa> cups + Samba刚刚的
<soiamso> gebjgd: printer server ? priter with lan ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<gebjgd> soiamso: wlan
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 我靠,这么先进
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你那个解决方案慢
<knownbad> 什么客户端？
<gebjgd> knownbad: arch
<soiamso> gebjgd: 就跟with lan 一个道理, ip port
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ..貌似 system-config-print..
<gfrog> adam8157: 不清楚，搜吧
<knownbad> cups?
<gebjgd> soiamso: 找不到哦
<soiamso> gebjgd: cups google 之
<gebjgd> knownbad: cups和printer server连?
<gebjgd> soiamso: 按说不需要cups
<knownbad> http://localhost:631/admin
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<gebjgd> soiamso: 直接本地打印机就完了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠,我就知道你的意思  先驱动 -> cups -> printer server
<knownbad> 我的就是wifi printer.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的那个不是 买了个printer server
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你google 吧 先找一台 hp 有lan的型号，然后 型号 + linux net print
<gfrog> adam8157: 似乎没页面，貌似是给manager发邮件就ok？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<gebjgd> soiamso: 问题是如何设置
<gebjgd> soiamso: 按说直连就完了 hplip不给力
<soiamso> gebjgd: google 后不就有个结果了嘛。
<knownbad> 你的 linux print server 也该有 lpd.
<gebjgd> soiamso: 没有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是linux的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁知道什么的
<knownbad> 谁的？
<gebjgd> knownbad: logilink的
<gebjgd> knownbad: logilink的printer server
<knownbad> 很多的 network printer 都有内建 lpd.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有个超级弱智的 win配置
<soiamso> gebjgd: http://www.liutilities.com/how-to/install-a-wireless-printer/
<^k^> soiamso,啥网址y How to Install a Wireless Printer - How To Articles
<knownbad> 你试过 lpd 或是 socket:9100 没？
<knownbad> 如有 web gui 应该可以查出设定？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你老婆用linux 还是win ?
<gebjgd> soiamso: arch
<soiamso> knownbad: 设定是要在打印机打印出来的
<knownbad> 那也行，有没 lpd 或是 jetdirect 列印？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我得开win的机器才能看到
<knownbad> hp 的打印机设定也是打印出来
<knownbad> 现时 ip 也会印出来。
<gebjgd> soiamso: 你发的那个网页的 不灵
<gebjgd> soiamso: 没法添加新打印机
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的意思是我要打印的时候设置?
<knownbad> 算了，老婆叫倒垃圾洗澡去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠 上班去
<knownbad> 其实只要有 ip 直接装 lpd 或是 socket:9100 试试就知道了。
<knownbad> 就算不知确实的设定就测试出来也行。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 「只有重载tss?」 當然不止。「那要几个周期?」沒法理解到底問什麼。「是指令 还是一种技术」技術。  舉個例子，有兩件事要干，一般我們都是叫上兩個人干，對每個人說好事情的上下文(tss(包含 register file, page table, io map 或者其索引))。要做一件事，說好上下文是很慢的(tss 本身就是一個在內存中的段，載入很慢，它還索引了其他幾個段，
<banban> roylez: 主席
<cfy> 有人玩过fling么？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 如果再帶入搶佔式多任務的概念。那效能差不多。只是場景變成。工人們都是白痴，根本不能記住多件事情，你要讓他們做多件事情。每次讓他們換事情做，都得交待下上下文，你必須記住上下文。
<adam8157> hamo: 赶紧验证哈
<Kandu> jyfl987: 如果你還是想問「那要几个周期?」, 找個大學旁聽下 os 課程。三言兩語，實在說不清的
<hamo> adam8157: 这次验了...
<adam8157> hamo: 啥客户端, 不支持自动么?
<hamo> 懒得配...
<GNUdog> hamo: 啥啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 那下次我就时刻准备着
<adam8157> GNUdog: 他弱爆了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 嗯？
<GNUdog> 求详细解答
<adam8157> GNUdog: 他不会登录irc自动验证
<mugebjgd> 1937å¹´7月7日夜，卢沟桥的日本称有一名日军士兵于演习时失踪，要求进入宛平县城(今卢沟桥镇)搜查，此为全面侵华导火索的七七事变...2012å¹´2月，武汉的日本人河源啓一郎声称自己的自行车在城内丢失，机智勇敢的武汉警方连夜找回了自行车，挫败了日本人的阴谋！       @曲飞：全力帮助日本人找回自行车是对的！上回他们有个人丢在宛平城里ä
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<GNUdog> 弱♂爆♂了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 而且 hamo 一点也没有emacser的气派, 别人都是erc
<adam8157> GNUdog: 他是Telepathy...
 * jiero 看到ddr2内存比ddr3的贵那么多。已经是拜了。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哗
<jiero> 原来ddr2都没有4gb一条的啊。
 * hamo 乃们这群工具党...
<jiero> hamo: hamo你个蛤蟆党。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 斗篷不寫 move,大概是效能問題。試了試 qt 自帶動作類，和自己寫 thread 做東西，都太慢了。打算上 opengl 了
<jiero> hamo: 莫名其妙的就欺负你，好哇那
 * jiero 开溜
 * adam8157 群众是正以的
<adam8157> 正义
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • fedora下默认的防火墙配置工具感觉不错，ubuntu能安装么？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364819 如题，在ubuntu软件中心没有找到，fwbuilder感觉太复杂，gufw又感觉有点简陋，或者谁给介绍个好用的？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 so5320 — 2012-02-23 15:46 
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
 * MeaCulpa 装好一台OS, 征集hostname
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ooxx
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 什么os？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 在？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我要请教 lisp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，你说
 * MeaCulpa 要求只有一个，让English-Speaking ppl越难以记忆越好
<roylez> cfy: 渣cc
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: tjjtds?
<cfy> roylez: 渣主席
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: SICP 上说组合式求值是分别求每个子表达式的值然后 apply
<roylez> cfy: 让你做的东西呢？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 然后呢？不会scheme...理论也不太会。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 如何对第一个子表达式求值？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不知道怎样算是求值求出来了。
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 吃葡萄不吐葡萄皮
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 发错
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ^^
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啊？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如 sum-of-squares 是求平方和的过程，(sum-of-squares (+ 5 1) (* 5 2))
<yunfan> ls
<banban> adam8157: 看到luojie没
<adam8157> banban: 刚跑了
<banban> 哦
<adam8157> banban: ee去海南了, 你估计逮不到他了
<roylez> banban: 板板你又来了
<roylez> adam8157: o，对哦
<banban> adam8157: 好吧 我啥时候取旅游 然后去逮他
<roylez> adam8157: ee去看人妖表演了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我就是不清楚对第一个表达式求值的定义。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 。。。，不就是不知道(+ 1 1)多少，算下，然后把2传递给那个函数么？有啥？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我说的是第一个子表达式，就是 sum-of-squares。如何求值？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 让你老婆用vim，让她关闭保存一个文档
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如另外一个以 a, b 为输入的过程：((if (> b 0) + -) a b))
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你就能得到一个很牛逼的主机名字了
<MeaCulpa> .
 * CyrusYzGTt 決定：以後只要有一遍文章是我完全同意的，就當作是我的 blog 微薄，， 節省時間，
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那我还是问问 common lisp?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯 ，好參數  -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1
<CyrusYzGTt> -m3dnow 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: clisp 优化尾递归么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: cl标准没说一定要尾递归优化
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不过sbcl和clozure cl都有，为啥要clisp 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: maxima 的内嵌解释器是 clisp 吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那不是，
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我这里貌似是sbcl在跑
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家是怎么用网银的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364824 是wine IE8，还是装双系统？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rockmen — 2012-02-23 16:21 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那是 ports
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我这里都是 package 做不到换解释器
<CyrusYzGTt> -march=native 自动检测所支持的sse 指令集类型，-mfpmath=sse 自动使用检测出的最高sse指令集。足够了。mmx和3dnow这种淘汰产品早就不用了。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<jyfl987> roylez: adam8157 刚发现的  http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dqcao9zss7j.jpg
<roylez> jyfl987: epic
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 超级新手求助啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364827 各位大神，我再搞ubuntu11.10的3D桌面是把ubuntu的经典桌面搞没了 现在桌面上就一个终端盒回收站 请问怎么把那个经典桌面搞出来啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiawei_dx — 2012-02-23 16:40 
<GNUdog> adam8157 开会去了
<jyfl987> roylez: 你用 epic是啥意思阿 ？ http://dict.cn/epic
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址y 翻译解释epic是什么意思，epic在线翻译，英语epic的中文解释，epic的音标读音发音及例句用法 - Dict.CN 海词词典
<namoamitabuddha> 有个东西叫做计算机中的麦克斯韦方程，忘了指哪个了。
<roylez> jyfl987: 超屌的
<jyfl987> roylez: epic有这个意思？？ 你推荐个解释全的英汉词典给我吧
<roylez> jyfl987: 我一直是用脚本查有道
<roylez> jyfl987: http://dict.youdao.com/
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y 英语 汉语 日语 法语 韩语 有道多语言在线词典
<LOL_> jiejie: hi
<LOL_> jiejie: jiero的姐姐？
<LOL_> jiero: jiejie是你姐姐吗？
<LOL_> zhao: zhan的弟弟好
 * MeaCulpa hostname: manwe
<jiero> LOL_: LOLOL是你亲戚么？
<LOL_> jiero: 这里没有叫LOLOL的，lol
<MeaCulpa> å¹²
 * MeaCulpa 好不容易来劲干活，老美网站趴了
<LOL_> jiero: 你在干吗？
<freeflying> roylez, ping
<jiero> LOL
<jiero> LOL_: 自由时间。
<jiero> LOL_: 你来帮忙吗？
<LOL_> jiero: 啥忙?
<jiero> LOL_: 第一件事情，你可以去学习一下，如何阅读英文论文。
<LOL_> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> LOL_: 然后来写论文哦。
<LOL_> jiero: 什么论文？
<jiero> LOL_ 什么的都可以，就是把所有人的研究成果都公布于众，这种功效的哦。
<LOL_> jiero: 总结别人的成果？
<LOL_> jiero: 这不是wiki要干的事吗？
<LOL_> jiero: 你在替wiki工作/
<jiero> LOL_: 我么，喜欢分享东西。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 这就是我的乐趣
<LOL_> jiero: 分享到哪？
<roylez> freeflying: ?
<jiero> LOL_: 恩。我也不知道辣。
<LOL_> jiero: ...
<jiero> LOL_: 我想要建立消灭现在论文系统的系统2
<LOL_> jiero: 你起码得有个自己发布成果的渠道吧，比如blog
<jiero> LOL_: 你可以丢去wiki～
<LOL_> jiero: ...
<jiero> LOL_: blog 其实很好找吧。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 听说有个改版叫mint非常火爆，还有中文版，好用不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364837 核心是神马？10.10还是11.10？ 用过的说说？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rockmen — 2012-02-23 17:11 
<LOL_> jiero: 如果让我去写些东西，我一定不会把它们放在wiki上，
<jiero> LOL_: 为啥呢？
<LOL_> jiero: 先整个vps，然后发在上面，貌似现在都是这么干的
<LOL_> jiero: wiki的人把你的东西删了，就白写了
<jiero> LOL_: wiki都是能恢复的吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> wikki 有ACL
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: emacs 里面 paredit 怎么添加删除 ( 和 ) 的？例如外面需要多加一层。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  还有4天。
<jiero> o 5 天。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ?
<MeaCulpa> 5 天干啥
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: paredit-splite-sexp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: paredit-split-sexp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 删除的。添加是（
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  tremz 
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 等 tremz 中。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我的电脑可以跑 Savage XR， :D
<jiero> 不幸中的万幸
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 买个4G内存就比我这电脑还贵。。。见鬼。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> ET
<jiero> MeaCulpa: ET跑不起来
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 而且et动画太恶心看不懂
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我原来的电脑上，etqw都比et流畅
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 系统偶尔重启，不明白原因 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364839 Code: Bad EIP value. EIP: [<30393764>] 0x30393764 SS:ESP 0068:c135bdbc <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt <0>Rebooting in 30 seconds.. 上面还有些堆栈信息，请各位大牛指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 LIANSHANYI — 2012-02-23 17:38 
<tenzu> 阿当离开了
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<^k^> LOL_, 012-02-23 17:45:36 +0800
<LOL_> .
<freeflying> https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=407
<^k^> freeflying,啥网址y Working at Canonical | Canonical
<LOL_> http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/333834
<^k^> LOL_,啥网址y 【MV】Lovey-Dovey 中文字幕完整版-T-ara (Tara，Tiara)-MV在线观看-高清MV|MTV歌曲|歌词|下载-音悦Tai-看好音乐
<LOL_> ^k^: 小k你又回来了
<^k^> LOL_, 谢谢你的信息。  ㍪ 
<jiero> freeflying: 这样的人才你觉得中国有几个。。。
<jiero> lol
<LOL_> ^k^: 你几岁了
<freeflying> jiero, 这里就有啊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 小小输入法皮肤 要听爸爸的话-小鸟游雏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364841 此皮肤从搜狗输入法皮肤修改而来，版权归原作者所有，原作者链接 http://pinyin.sogou.com/skins/sv_420058.html 13281118892457_former.jpg Screenshot at 2012-02-23.png Screenshot at 2012-02.png 在原主题的基础上添加了简繁切换和小小菜单的按钮 …
<jiero> freeflying: 你用过这样的方式找到人？
<freeflying> jiero, 是啊
<jiero> freeflying: 哦。那么我低估了
<freeflying> jiero, lol
<jiero> roylez:  Brand New Amazon Kindle 4th edition touch screen wifi 在这里卖 AU $160...
<ofan> jiero: 有钱人
<LOL_> jiero: 那是多少人民币
<jiero> ofan: 只是看到了。
<jiero> LOL_ 1100人民币？
 * jiero 又忘记带回debian安装盘了。。。
<jiero> lol
<yall> .
<imtxc> jiero: .
<debianer> 大家好
<^k^> debianer, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<debianer> 都在忙没
<debianer> 胡主席要我来问候大家
<CyrusYzGTt> .. .. o o
<huntxu> debianer: 我什麽時候讓你來了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zer4tul> ……机器人也太搞了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赞 做实事的管理猿
<alvin_rxg> :|
<vic> dropbox的容量太小了 
<vic> 米人说话啊 
<realrealjerry> 请教一个问题
<roylez_> freeflying: ping
<vic> 。。。
<realrealjerry> 用wireshark抓包 显示从自己的mac发送arp至网关，ubuntu会中arp???
<freeflying> roylez, hi
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终于从11.10升级到了12.04，感觉unity比前面的更好了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364842 在11.10里，左边的dock栏在鼠标离开时时隐藏了，12.04一直时显示的。以前每次点击firefox的回退按钮，经常点出dock栏。 另外常按super键，居然有快捷键，这个刚刚才发现。 这两天安装了一圈发行版，从karla到mint到arch …
<Freebuilder> 刚还套接字被关闭的，怎么异侠由进来了
<Freebuilder> 一下又进来了
<vic> 没人说话啊 
<vic> 没人说话啊  
<jiero> vic: mel？
<jiero> vic: 打飞你。
<vic> jiero: 为啥
<vic> phonon-vlc 和phonon-gstreamer 到底啥区别啊 
<mayli> vic: vlc vs gstreamer
<roylez_> freeflying: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac302598/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 一点开视频以为是个萌妹子，一开口我就哭了 - AcFun.tv
<freeflying> roylez, 上班，不能看啊
<vic> 自动屏蔽主席发的网址
<roylez_> freeflying: ....
<roylez_> freeflying: 给op，我要踢人
<freeflying> roylez, 你不是autoop吗
<roylez_> freeflying: 被人摘了
<jiero> roylez乐乐
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> lol intel又加入了Document Foundation ！
<jiero> 这下Intel和微软的关系又更差了
<roylez_> vic: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac302962/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 这就是福利哦~ - AcFun.tv
<vic> roylez_: 靠 主席 你故意的
<jiero> 靠。。。微软不搞app store，intel帮它。。。
<roylez_> vic: 福利，你懂的
<jiero> vic: 你要欺负主席
<vic> roylez_: 自动屏蔽 屏蔽 
<jiero> vic: 把我的份也算上
<jiero> vic: 我也会支持主席掐你
<vic> jiero: 嘿嘿 
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子呢？
<ora_> 请问华为赛门铁克公司怎样额-。=b
<roylez_> ora_: .....给我们几乎每个人打过电话，一个也没挖过去
<ora_> 不是吧，今天给我打电话了。。
<vic> 主席太无耻了 
<roylez_> vic: 还说？
<roylez_> vic: 赶紧看我给你的视频，5分钟内不发观后感我再踢
<roylez_> vic: 叫丫的自动屏蔽，nnnnd
<ora_> roylez_: 到底是个神马公司额，感觉是做存储的？？和华为、赛门铁克什么关系。。
<vic> roylez_: 晕 
<freeflying> ora_, 跟华为有关的都不错
<vic> roylez_: 再发一次 
<roylez_> ora_: 存储的。本来是两家合作做的，后来被华为买断了
<roylez_> vic: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac302962/
<ora_> freeflying: 和ThoughtWorks比如何？这个至少在成都。。
<vic> roylez_: 哇塞 主席的视频好好看啊啊
<roylez_> /kick vic 
<roylez_> vic: 视频3分41秒，你这就看完了？
<freeflying> ora_, 华为现在pay的很高
 * vic 哇塞 主席的视频 好好看啊
<imtxc> vic 还活着啊。。
<vic> roylez_: 那大胡子 
<vic> imtxc: 啥意思啊
<roylez_> vic: 默写歌词
<ora_> 板上大牛太多，都是被挖不去，看不起这些公司的-。=b
<imtxc> vic: 没让主席的大胡子男人吓死。
<vic> roylez_: 一看见大胡子 我就吐了 
<roylez_> lol
<vic> roylez_: 主席离的远啊  不然喷你一脸
<roylez_> ....
<ora_> freeflying: 未来发展如何额？培养计划之类的，不会到了30一脚踢开节奏吧。。
<vic> imtxc: 没事 就吐吐行了 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 各位大侠～～～怎么ubuntu安装软件啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364848 如题。。。 今天下了个ubuntu系统用。。。 好不容易安装和win7装好了双系统。。。 但现在下了个谷歌浏览器和QQ。。。但怎么也安装不了。。。 求助。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuceliang — 2012-02-23 19:43 
<vic> 现在a卡的驱动怎么样了啊 
<ora_> 华为的人老了去哪里去了？
<freeflying> ora_, 做好当下的事情，谁也不能给谁保证2年以后的事情
<jiero> vic: 3年前可以驱动镭9000跑3D游戏。
<jiero> vic: 现在么，有新技术跑得快些了
<vic> jiero: 想买个thinkpad s420  a卡的  担心驱动问题
<ora_> freeflying: 额，想去有很多牛人，能让自己变得NB的地方唉，还是关心未来额
<jiero> lol
<jiero> ora_: 去thoughtworks
<jiero> ora_: 不喜欢再去别的。
<CyrusYzGTt> vic§ a卡現在的驅動 比 N卡好，，在 linux可以自由切換到 i核芯卡
<jiero> ora_: 因为前者更自由的感觉。
<roylez_> vic: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac301504/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 神级同步率 血精灵热舞 嗨爆全场 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> ora_: 这里的办公室里，有洗澡间-不知道中国的有没。
<vic> CyrusYzGTt: 这么爽？是私有驱动 还是 开源的 
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我只知道 國企有
<vic> roylez_: 主席你个坏人 
<CyrusYzGTt> vic§ 私有
<jiero> vic: 只要是 4×××以下的ati，直接开源驱动就好了
<ora_> 纠结，蛮喜欢成都的
<palomino|working> 7970,必需的
<vic> AMD Radeon HD 6630
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马还自屙呢
<ora_> intel显卡就不错了，linux下感觉比ATI,NV NB多了
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<palomino|working> ..... , ora_
<roylez_> palomino|working: 你怎么还在屙？
<debianer`> 最近有好玩的吗
<debianer`> 请问google reader在google主页怎么看不到哦
<debianer`> google reader 要怎么进入？
<jiero> roylez_ 花 $15 从1GB内存升级到 3GB。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 豪
<ora_> intel集成显卡，1120x1120的opengl实时渲染跑得毫无压力，同样的程序家里的linux用nv显卡跑居然CPU占用很高
<jiero> roylez_ 然后给妹妹选一台 $800的电脑
<roylez_> jiero: 你妹的照片呢？
<jiero> roylez_ 看google+
<roylez_> jiero: 给链接
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你妹？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 发来看看
<vic> 主席很闷骚啊 
<roylez_> vic: ...不戴着帽子跟你说话真累
<jiero> mugebjgd: 升级之路啊。。。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 把虚拟机上的NAT改为bridged后。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364851 ,为什么我把虚拟机上的NAT改为bridged后，samba就启动不了，而且主机和虚拟机之间也ping不通？求高人指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wujinxingkong — 2012-02-23 19:56 
<vic> roylez_: 且。。你欺负我行 我欺负你不行啊 
<jiero> mugebjgd: +RAM最重要
<roylez_> jiero: 你妹....
<mugebjgd> jiero: 发来看看
<jiero> mugebjgd: 发了啊。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你妹
<jiero> mugebjgd: 干嘛？
<jiero> 什么意思你们两个？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> mugebjgd:  roylez_ 你们两个都欺负我。
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 给你了
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 我高风亮节
<mugebjgd> jiero: 还有别的妹么？
<mugebjgd> :q
<jiero> mugebjgd: 还有1岁的。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 我要16到22岁的
<mugebjgd> :-D
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 你个禽兽。没成年的也要。
<roylez_> jiero: 给我18-22岁的就好
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 就好这口
<mugebjgd> realrealjerry: hi  i am fakefaketom
<jiero> mugebjgd: roylez。。。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 有混血的么？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 混血的最好
<jiero> mugebjgd:  roylez_ 不给，没有
<mugebjgd> jiero: 健康
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你们自己搜照片好了
<wzssyqa> roylez roylez_ hi， git cherry-pick 失败了，怎么取消？
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 母鸡...
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • TNND,这几天上Ubuntu中文论坛都要番蔷 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364853 唉，我看要问候 方滨兴 全家才可以了 统计信息: 发表于 由 shelkit — 2012-02-23 20:26 
<Inode_LF> 这里也没有人了
<Inode_LF> 大量灌水，潜伏的人都起来吧
<Inode_LF> 你好
<Inode_LF> 大家好
<^k^> Inode_LF, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<imtxc> ...
<Inode_LF> 机器人终于忍不住了
<L-----D> 机器人潮吹了
<woju> 2/quit
<imtxc> 查了好久了也没查出来为什么
<imtxc> " set textwidth for mail
<imtxc> autocmd FileType mail set textwidth=72 这个不起作用。。
<imtxc> ^k^: 啊 不要T我
<^k^> imtxc, 真的是你不这么认为吗？  ㍬ 
<imtxc> " set textwidth for mail
<imtxc> ^k^: 是啊
<^k^> imtxc, 那很有意思。  ㍬ 
<Inode_LF> imtxc: 你无聊顶透了啊
<imtxc> Inode_LF: 你呢
<Inode_LF> imtxc: 跟你一样
<imtxc> Inode_LF: 你知道vim这个autocmd 怎么用不 我看了半天help 没弄明白
<Inode_LF> imtxc: google没有吗
<imtxc> Inode_LF: 看文档呢 没咋懂
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu11.10输入密码后总回到登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364858 如题。 密码正确。 我尝试了网上说的多种方法，都不可以。 刚才看了下用户文件夹中的.xsession-errors，其中提到的错误和fcitx有关。 于是Ctrl+Alt+F1，登录后卸载了fcitx。再看.xsession-errors，有如下信息： Setting IM through im-switch for  …
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=364852
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: cp、mv 等命令如何表示目录中的所有内容 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 你就是自由建客啊
<billy3321> @fc
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 然
<billy3321> @@
<billy3321> imtxc: hi
<imtxc> billy3321: 你好啊
<billy3321> imtxc: 是Tulaltrix嗎？
<billy3321> Tualatrix
<imtxc> billy3321: 啊 为什么都把我误会成大神啊
<imtxc> Freebuilder: billy3321 求帮忙指点指点vim  autocmd 的问题
<billy3321> imtxc: http://imtx.me
<^k^> billy3321,啥网址y I'm TualatriX
<Atrix> 今天搞成了pxe启动，哈哈，得瑟一下
<imtxc> billy3321: 显然 有C
<billy3321> vim autocmd
<billy3321> ?
<imtxc> billy3321: 是啊autocmd FileType text setlocal textwidth=78 这个 怎么不起作用啊
<billy3321> http://williewu.blogspot.com/2007/02/vim-autocmd.html
<^k^> billy3321 ⇪ t: Willie's Blog: Vim 的 autocmd 功能
<imtxc> 看手册 没懂。。
<imtxc> billy3321: 那个页面 我背墙住呢
<billy3321> set nocompatible "不要vim模仿vi模式，建议设置，否则会有很多不兼容的问题
<billy3321> 有試過加上這個看看嗎？
<billy3321> imtxc: 用Linux不學會過牆怎麼用呢 lol
<Freebuilder> imtxc, vim 没有内置 text 类型
<imtxc> billy3321: 加了那句了 
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 识别出text 了。
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 加了外挂？还是 7.3？我的 7.2 不能。
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 7.3 没啥外挂啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • DragonFly BSD 3.0 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364862 DragonFly BSD 3.0 今日发布 ；新的版本带来了 MP系统（此发行中MP内核成了默认的内核）上性能的提升 ， TrueCrypt 兼容的磁盘加密，增强的POSIX兼容性以及其他改进。该项目下一件大事将是HAMMER文件系统（HAMMER 2）的重大改进。DragonFly 创始人Matthew Dillon  …
<billy3321> http://www.google.com.tw/search?hl=zh-TW&q=autocmd+FileType+text+setlocal&meta=&rlz=1I7GGLL_zh-TW
<^k^> billy3321 ⇪ ti: autocmd FileType text setlocal - Google 搜尋
<billy3321> 去裏面撈撈看？
<yall> 叫蜻蜓？
<yall> .
<yall> Use-Emacs
<imtxc> billy3321: http://vimcdoc.sourceforge.net/doc/autocmd.html  我看这个 没明白怎么用到底
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: VIM: autocmd
<billy3321> imtxc: 事實上我平常都用最基本的vim....後來改用sublime-text 2
<CyrusYzGTt> 缺陷修复	openssh-5.8p2-25.fc16.x86_64            	An open source implementation of SSH protocol versions 1 and 2
<imtxc> billy3321: 额 再不换了  就想把这个给弄明白
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。毫无聊 啊。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 其实开源的东西挺好。。
<roylez_> cfy: 8k内存电子书拿来
<cfy> Kandu: 商业的cl不一定比sbcl好。。
<imtxc> cfy: 无聊了帮我瞅瞅那个问题呗。。
<cfy> roylez_: ........
<cfy> imtxc: 我用emacs的。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 好吧 
<cfy> roylez_: 做不来。。。。。。。。。。主席。。。。。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你果然是渣～～～～c
<billy3321> filetype text {{{
<billy3321>   autocmd FileType text
<billy3321>         \ setlocal autoindent |
<billy3321>         \ setlocal textwidth=75 |
<billy3321>         \ setlocal formatoptions+=tcan2 |
<billy3321>         \ setlocal equalprg=fmt 
<^k^> billy3321:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imtxc> ,,,,,,,,,
<imtxc> 那不是一样嘛。。
<billy3321> ？？
<jyfl987> roylez_: 8k内存 那书有多大？
<Huahua> hers 跑掉了……
<imtxc> freeflying: filetype text {{{
<imtxc> 21:48 < billy3321>   autocmd FileType text
<imtxc> 21:48 < billy3321>         \ setlocal autoindent |
<imtxc> 额 
<vic> konqueror果然不给力啊 
<imtxc> freeflying: 我这样了 autocmd BufRead,BufNewFile *.txt set filetype=text  也不好使。。
<imtxc> billy3321: 你被踢了
<imtxc> billy3321: 你的VIM可以？
<Kandu> cfy: 又有新發現啦?
<cfy> Kandu: 还是sbcl好用。。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 各位大神，Glade3软件是没有联编功能的，那该用什么软件来生成代码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364866 用了glade后来发现一个开发工具居然没有联编功能，我初学，这真是给人灌药啊，我还真被灌晕了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luqing520 — 2012-02-23 21:49 
<cfy> jyfl987: 内存8K
<cfy> jyfl987: ram
<cfy> Kandu: 像debug啥的。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯。這些高級功能，我都沒體驗過呢。只會用 gdb..
<cfy> Kandu: 不会用gdb的飘过。。。。cl比较智能，比如一个函数里有个变量是x,
<cfy> Kandu: 结果x=0;1/x了。debug会提示除0操作，然后按一个键，直接跳到那行
<cfy> Kandu: 好用吧
<xinyi> 怎么这么冷清阿？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，挺方便的
<cfy> Kandu: hoho
<Kandu> cfy: 剛試了試 gdb 也很直接
<Kandu> Program received signal SIGFPE, Arithmetic exception.
<Kandu> 0x0000000000400504 in main (argc=1, argv=0x7fffffffe118) at t.c:5
<Kandu> 5	    printf("%d\n", 10 / 0);
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，不错。
<jyfl987> cfy: o
 * RavenChan 想知道有人用过neocomplcache么
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你的os呢？一天到晚坑爹阿
<cfy> Kandu: 你的os可以拿出来卖
<cfy> Kandu: 一个$10000
<cfy> Kandu: 学术免费
<Kandu> jyfl987: 去你媽的
<roylez_> RavenChan: 正在用
<RavenChan> roylez_, 这东西能cache user completion么？ 就是C-X C-U那个
<roylez_> RavenChan: 从来没用过那玩意
<imtxc> RavenChan: 那是做啥用的啊
<RavenChan> roylez_, 说实话我比较想知道这东西是怎么工作的？
<Kandu> jyfl987: s/媽/妹 XD
<Kandu> cfy: 不賣的
<RavenChan> roylez_, 他是属于vim的补全系统的一部分还是独立的？
<cfy> Kandu: 可以卖。。。哈哈。
<imtxc> RavenChan:用super-tab吧
<roylez_> RavenChan: 这个你不要问我。我只是用
<Kandu> jyfl987: 又不是寫給你的，整天嚷嚷啥
<RavenChan> roylez_, 这东西对C/C++补全效果如何？ 
<roylez_> RavenChan: 我不写c/c++
<RavenChan> roylez_, 哦= =
<Kandu> cfy: 大概會開源
<Kandu> cfy: 看接收者的意願吧
<roylez_> cfy: 渣c
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.yeahka.com/index.html
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 乐刷——快乐购物，快乐刷卡
<vic> 呀呵，opera现在字体表现的挺不错啊 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不舒服阿 看你在家不出去劳动 等于是浪费生产力呢
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你用VIM不
<jyfl987> imtxc: en
<imtxc> jyfl987: 请教你个关于vim 里面让 txt文档78字换行的问题吧
<jyfl987> imtxc: 刚好前几天用了这个配置
<imtxc> jyfl987: 恩 我加了autocmd FileType text setlocal textwidth=78  这个 为什么不起作用呢
<jyfl987> imtxc: set tw=78 set fo+=m
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這話你說了一遍又一遍
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 也不起作用啊。。。
<imtxc> jyfl987: autocmd FileType text set tw=78 fo+=m 是么
<cfy> roylez; 这啥？
<cfy> Kandu: 求开源。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 不是我的東西
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么又不是你的东西了？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这个配置 是vim 打开.txt 就会自己执行的吧 ？
<Kandu> cfy: 一開始，所有權就不是我的
<cfy> Kandu: 额，谁的？
<yffyffuyf> 不是我的
<imtxc> jyfl987: ?
<roylez_> cfy: 榨菜
<cfy> roylez: 坐等断网。。
<roylez_> cfy: 煎蛋咯屁了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 不晓得 我不是高级玩家
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你的可以自动换行？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我瞅瞅你的配置吧
<jyfl987> 感觉78挺烦的 随便写点 就超了
<roylez_> jyfl987: +1
<imtxc> roylez_: 就是没懂那个配置到底嘛意思想搞清楚
<jyfl987> imtxc: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116250
<imtxc> roylez_: 按文档做了 没弄好
<roylez_> imtxc: 这有神马难的
<jyfl987> roylez_: 主要是我是写python的 必须要缩进 其他语言还好点
<jyfl987> 还好我经常用列表推导式 其他人真不知道怎么活
<roylez_> jyfl987: 我现在ruby缩进用2了
<jyfl987> roylez_: ]
<jyfl987> roylez_: ruby又不强制缩进
<roylez_> jyfl987: 我玩python转过来的。自己给自己强制缩进
<fzfh> ioncube 7.x加密的php现在能不能破解
<pityonline> 在 ubuntu 12.04 里怎么设置 Alt_R 直接呼出中文输入法？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 恩 我用你的那样的配置的话可以 用autocmd就不行了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu新装上网问题求帮助······························ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364875 本人菜鸟哦，最近装了11.10版本。装的是win7 和11.10双系统。因为本人还在学校，用win7上网须要先连接H3C 802.1x的客户端，然后连接宽带才能上。在ubuntu里，我发现有802的安全性连接，我连上了，只 …
<imtxc> roylez_: 我看主席你的配置里面也有这句http://code.bulix.org/l4e3ut-81129
<MeaCulpa_> py还是能帮助人养成好习惯的
<imtxc> 啊  我对不起大家
<imtxc> 原来要  gq}.......
<imtxc> 我以为是自己就输入够字符就换行了呢。。
<imtxc> 不是autocmd嘛。。。。
<roylez_> imtxc: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac303990/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 骚年，和我签约成为基佬吧~ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> imtxc: gq 是用外置的formater？ga是用内置的，记不清哪个是哪个了
<imtxc> roylez_: 恩，刚才试了  autocmd FileType mail set textwidth=72 " 这句在写邮件的时候对中文有用但是对英文没用，autocmd FileType text setlocal textwidth=78 怎么都不起作用。。。
<imtxc> roylez_: ga 我记得是显示字符的ACSII的
<roylez_> imtxc: http://vimcasts.org/episodes/formatting-text-with-par/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: Formatting text with par
<roylez_> imtxc: gw
<imtxc> roylez_: adam?
<roylez_> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> roylez_: par  was written by Adam Costello in 1993
<adam8157> roylez_: 我重感冒, 睡觉去了. 主席晚安
<roylez_> andyhuzhill: .
<roylez_> ....
<andyhuzhill> roylez: hello?
<andyhuzhill> roylez_: hello?
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> 没事
<HFeng> 刚刚看mkdir的man解释，看到mkdir有个-Z的参数，但是英文的说明没看明白，请问这个参数的作用是什么
<andyhuzhill> 大家觉得用Eclipse写C程序怎么样？
<HFeng> 今天什么日子，怎么这么安静
<andyhuzhill> 有人用Qt开发吗？
<genophy> 就是有点厉害而已。呵呵。。
<mugebjgd> andyhuzhill: 不好
<mugebjgd> andyhuzhill: vim
<alvin_rxg> google 上方那東東怎麽歪了？  http://uploadpie.com/CnvUs
<sick__> 请问内核3.0需要打CK补丁吗.
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 买了个巧克力，明明是草莓夹心，怎么里边是薄荷啊…………
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg:被坑了？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 是啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 回去换
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 谁会为了39¢ 的巧克力再跑半个小时啊…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ä½ 
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 雖然超市第一反應肯定是給我換巧克力的說。。可這39¢ 和時間不對應啊
<mugebjgd> 有什么不对应的恶
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想买rapoo的键盘
<alvin_rxg> 還沒買啊？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg:最近在玩什么卷轴
<alvin_rxg> 空城卷軸
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上古卷轴
<genophy> ^_^ .... 在linux下有什么好玩的游戏推荐
<mugebjgd> genophy: lgdb
<genophy>  /msg mugebjgd Oh,thanks~~ ^_^.
<ofan> 有人没
<genophy> 有~~
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<alvin_rxg>      find . -iname '*.flac' -execdir oggenc -b 320 {} -o {}.ogg;  ...
<alvin_rxg> 真是的， Trash 就占了 5G ..
<knownbad> 用户的错
<alvin_rxg> :|
<ofan> ：O
<knownbad> (_o_)
<alvin_rxg> (Y)
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 睡觉
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<^k^>  06:06
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://www.indieroyale.com/
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y Alpha Collection #1 - Indie Royale
<jiero> mugebjgd:  http://www.indieroyale.com/
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 还不睡
<knownbad> 他等你
<jiero> knownbad: 去买个 indieroyale耍耍吧。老男人
<knownbad> 已不需要了
<jiero> knownbad: 为什么，有人送你？
<knownbad> 老婆来了
<jiero> knownbad: 老婆不和你一起玩？
<knownbad> 好似 QQ 也有
<knownbad> 看起来好像是便利商店。
<jiero> knownbad: 这个也是城镇的。
<jiero> knownbad: 多人城镇。好像。
<knownbad> 便利商店的是 QQ
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-24
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的天啊，下载MP3连文件名都是乱码呀 T T http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364893 如图在搜狗上下载音乐，每次都要手动重命名，好烦啊 选区_001.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-02-24 9:01 
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 谁用过bitlebee的twitter插件的
<MeaCulpa> Oauth的PIN往哪里输...
<zlx> 咱这有多少开始工作的？
<Atrix> 早啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu完全菜鸟 求教 PHP编程时候用中文会乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364895 我之前一直用的Windows7，没有接触过ubuntu.这两天安装了个ubuntu,网上找资料搭建好了PHP环境。 但是我在编程时候发现 如果使用中文的话就会乱码 我用的系统自带的编辑器 例如 <?php echo "中文"; ?> 保存为1.php 保存是正常 通 …
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • [原创Android应用]飘（Drift） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364896 Drift(飘)是一个基于地理位置的社交平台，该软件的开发旨在给人们一种很随意、轻松、有趣的方式交友聊天。 打开软件后，她会把你周围使用该软件的人显示在地图上，然后就可以进行聊天，聊天分两种模式：一种是传统模式，就是一左一 …
 * amosk 早上好
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么删除以前加入的ppa http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364899 比如说我以前加过ppa:sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3,怎么删掉这个ppa 统计信息: 发表于 由 NewUserFF — 2012-02-24 10:08 
<roylez> adam8157_away: 昨天睡得那么早，现在还没归位，懒死了
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<roylez> tenzu: 归位啦？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<tenzu> roylez: 昨天拿到了工作证, 今天办好了网, 下午应该能拿到办公室钥匙
<roylez> ...
<roylez> tenzu: 还在和和呢
<tenzu> roylez: 应该没啥事了, 等着培训就行
<tenzu> roylez: 这周日去驾校报名, 嗯嗯
<roylez> tenzu: 还培训？谁他咩的敢给博士培训的？
<tenzu> roylez: 说是教学和其他神马的培训, 至少得拿到两个证才能正式上岗
 * LOL_ 这两天还是有点冷，
<imtxc> roylez: adam8157 不是感冒了嘛
<imtxc> tenzu: 嘛公司啊
<LOL_> 俺也感冒了
<tenzu> imtxc: 高校
<imtxc> tenzu: 哇
<huntxu> tenzu: 豬豬
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须~~
<tenzu> imtxc: 哇嘛?
<imtxc> tenzu: 老师啊
<imtxc> 当老师好
<tenzu> imtxc: 嗯嗯, 给我介绍20个妹子, 我给你100分
<imtxc> tenzu: 你上的什么课啊 
<LOL_> tenzu: 你不是刚毕业吗？现在就能当老师？
<imtxc> tenzu: 去给文科专业交计算机基础吧
<tenzu> imtxc: 还轮不到我上课
<tenzu> LOL_: 我毕业有段日子了
<imtxc> tenzu: 大学里面好多妹子 期末考试会找你的
<tenzu> imtxc: 你说的有道理
<LOL_> tenzu: 你那南洋理工的vpn还有没有呀？
<tenzu> LOL_: 失效了
<LOL_> tenzu: 。。。
<roylez> imtxc: 又感冒？这么渣
<imtxc> roylez: 他昨天不是说重感冒 然后就早休息去了
<PaiN> 头一次来irc，冒个泡
<LOL_> 整天做俯卧撑的还感冒，lol
<tenzu> 阿当感冒了?
<LOL_> jiejie: mm or gg ?
<jiejie> LOL_: 额。。。。貌似每次都有人问的。。。。
<LOL_> jiejie: 那你到底是？
<tenzu> LOL_: 姐姐呗
<jiejie> 。。。。。。。偶表示很尴尬。。。。
<LOL_> tenzu: 哦
<MeaCulpa> EMC 成都开舵了...
<LOL_> jiejie: 关键是这里女当很少，所以很受关注
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 11.10 雷鸟邮件客户端的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364903 我没用过雷鸟的客户端，最近升级到11.10后，系统默认的就是雷鸟（好像11.04是evolution）。雷鸟设置账户很容易也很直观。但是在收到信件要回信的时候问题就来了，雷鸟默认的回信位置在信件的最末端，跟主流的邮件系统完全相反（主 …
<jiejie> LOL_: 额。。。。。。。。大家还是淡定。。。偶是纯爷们。。。。
<jiejie> 是杰杰
<LOL_> jiejie: 你跟jiero是啥关系
<tenzu> 罗姐, P姐, 各种姐
<jiejie> loader: 
<jiejie> LOL_: 越说越复杂。。。。。：）
<LOL_> tenzu: 刷了个巴西的rom，现在手机时间是00:42
<tenzu> LOL_: 按猪用户?
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<LOL_> tenzu: 嗯
<^k^> LOL_, 2012-02-24 10:43:13 +0800
<LOL_> tenzu: 午餐一般吃啥？
<L-----D> 雷鸟默认的回信位置在信件的最末端，跟主流的邮件系统完全相反  <- 这个主流都在下面吧  只有OutlLook在上面
<LOL_> L-----D: 主流貌似都是在上面的，，
<tenzu> LOL_: 在家吃
<shellex> 困
<LOL_> L-----D: 网页版的貌似都是在上面，比如Gmail qqmail
<LOL_> tenzu: 那在家都吃啥
<tenzu> LOL_: 米饭炒菜呗
<shellex> 疼博士哦
 * LOL_ 不知道为什么，现在会对别人的伙食很感兴趣，
<LOL_> shellex: 男还是女？
<L-----D> LOL_, 主流都在下面 我记得这有个RFC标准的
<huntxu> shellex: 小喵你來啦
<shellex> LOL_: 你觉得呢
<shellex> huntxu: 嗯，小hunt
<L-----D> LOL_, 我们以前在HP还专门有个插件改OutLook格式的
<LOL_> shellex: 母的，lol
<huntxu> LOL_: 不許欺負我女盆友哼哼
<LOL_> L-----D: 好像是客户端是在下面，但网页版的好像是在上面，
<shellex> huntxu: 我才不是你女朋友
<imtxc> ha
<LOL_> huntxu: 你这句话感觉跟“放开那个女孩”一样，lol
<huntxu> shellex: 別鬧
<LOL_> shellex: 你真是女的？
 * LOL_ 这个频道是 百合无罪，搞基有理， lol
<LOL_> 一个基情四射的频道
 * LOL_ 终于要下课了，
<imtxc> LOL_: 你也老师？
<LOL_> imtxc: 你觉得呢？
<imtxc> LOL_: 挺像
<LOL_> imtxc: 好吧，我是老师
<shellex> LOL_: 嘛，你见过我这么man的女生？
<imtxc> LOL_: 班里有妹纸不
<LOL_> shellex: 莫非你是百合里面的攻？
<LOL_> imtxc: 有
<imtxc> LOL_: 那你就不是老师
<LOL_> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> LOL_: 学生会等下课跟妹子聊  老师还指着上课看妹子呢  你说 “终于” 肯定是希望下课了  你不是老师
<LOL_> freealan: 台湾的？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助！！！ubuntu 10.04无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364905 菜鸟刚装了10.04，是ACER 5750G的本子，但是上不了网，求大虾解决！ 用的是路由器分配IP，我在/etc/network/interfaces里写了eth0， 但是ifconfig -a 根本没有eth0的信息，只有一个lo。导致我的电脑不能上网。这是没有驱动的原因吗？ …
<shellex> tenzu: chat for google 没法视频
<tenzu> shellex: 试过了?
<shellex> 嗯
<tenzu> shellex: 发起的G+ hangout
<shellex> 不是
<shellex> 直接视频通话
<imtxc> archlinux 里面的软件可真新
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 大唐
<MeaCulpa> o
<tenzu> shellex: 我这里点视频, 发起的是hangout, 奇怪
<byzantium> 有人在SAP工作吗？？？
<LOL_> 吃饭去
<shellex> tenzu: 在action菜单里面的那个是视频
<shellex> 左上角的是hangout
<hamo> roylez: 主席早...
<hamo> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋早...
<hamo> tenzu: 疼大侠早..
<jiero> hamo
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • startx错误显示libpcre..so.1 cannot open`` http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364915 arch+e17 startx显示 /usr/bin/enlightenment:error while loading share libraries:libpcre.so.1 cannot open shared object file: No suche file or directory 我是缺少了什么 要下载什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzxiaojun — 2012-02-24 11:29 
<jiero> cfy: 你在啊。好久不见了。
<cfy> jiero: 好久不见
<tenzu> hamo: 蛤蟆千岁
<shellex> 我现在一按 print screen就提示 There was an error running /usr/bin/shutter --full:
<shellex> Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/shutter" (No such file or directory)
<shellex> 怎么办呢
<huntxu> shellex: 把鍵撬掉
<hamo> huntxu: 好办法...治本...
<huntxu> hamo: 這只治標
<huntxu> hamo: 治本是把手剁了
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂你今天不看圖了啊
<tenzu> 剁手?
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须你今天很寂寞啊
<huntxu> tenzu: 空虛
<LeithWong> 周五了。。。
<huntxu> 晚上看TBBT...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/cattechnicalsj/2232-20120222.html?ref=ML
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 隐岐商事开发出可大幅去除土壤中放射性铯的系统_日中环保生态网
<tenzu> huntxu: 我都好久没看TBBT了
<jiero> cfy: 我昨天买了内存了
<huntxu> tenzu: 要劇透？
<huntxu> tenzu: it's mind-blowing
<jiero> cfy:  $18.5 买了2条 DDR2 1GB+1条 DDR2 512MB
<tenzu> huntxu: 我不怕剧透, 反正正式开学以后会去校内下载来看
<jiero> roylez: 真变态啊。竟然用航空快递送回来我的更换的耳机。
<jiero> roylez: 他们不赔啊？
<jiero> roylez: 要是我再坏，再换。
<jiero> roylez: 他们赔死
<imtxc> jiero: 啥耳机服务这么好
 * jiero 现在问有啥软件更新值得一提的么？
<jiero> imtxc: 罗技
<jiero> imtxc: 国内买的话，零售价 ￥178一个起。
<imtxc> jiero: 来个链接瞅瞅
<tenzu> jiero: 就是你倒卖的那个?
<palomino|working> .......
<jiero> tenzu: 恩
<jiero>  imtxc http://mobile.logitech.com.cn/zh-cn/1179/9250
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y 罗技 UE 200vm 隔音耳机麦克风
<jiero> imtxc: 你最麻烦，要打3个字母。换nick吧
<jiero> imtxc: 另外帮我踢飞 jiejie
<jiero> tenzu: 坏了一个——我踩断了，掉了部件，寄回去，直接给我航空快递了个新的
<tenzu> jiero: 服务不错
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。后悔没在 $19 时买下G400鼠标
<jiero> tenzu: 现在一直不低于 $40了。
<tenzu> jiero: 我现在都不用鼠标
<jiero> tenzu: 你另类啊。
<jiero> tenzu: mac 都不用鼠标
<tenzu> jiero: 有trackpad
<jiero> tenzu: 那个不是鼠标么？！
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<jiero> tenzu: 一样的东西——在我看来
<jiero> roylez:  渣啥？
<roylez> jiero: 19居然不买
<jiero> roylez: 哦
<jiero> roylez: 确实
<jiero> roylez: 昨天花了 $18.5 买了 2.5GB DDR2内存。。。
<roylez> jiero: 不过奸商你这么有钱还如此抠
<jiero> roylez: 我有钱？
<mayli> jiero: 2.5GB?
<jiero> roylez: 拍卖买东西要买第一个；第二条，要在没人买的时候买
<mayli> jiero: 那半gb是？
<jiero> mayli: 1G×2+512MB×1
<jiero> 对方要升级到 2GB×2，而我只要低价点升级就够了
<roylez> 18.5，也就6杯咖啡的钱
<jiero> roylez: 呵呵。
<mayli> jiero: 4g ddr3台式机内存也不过100+吧
<jiero> mayli:  ddr3的便宜
<jiero> mayli:  懂么？
<jiero> roylez: 给我买杯咖啡吧
<roylez> jiero: 我不给袋鼠喝咖啡
<cfy> jiero: 不错
<cfy> jiero: 我给你一包，自己泡
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> cfy: 稀饭鸭
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/catecow/2243-20120223.html?ref=ML
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 导致近来全球严寒的“罪魁祸首”竟是全球变暖？_日中环保生态网
<roylez> tenzu: 以后想报警，先特么学外语吧！摩西摩西，110呆死嘎？瓦塔西自行车滴丢了！你们滴平平安安滴通通地开路以马斯麻利儿找去！找不到全都死啦死啦滴哟！八嘎！电话那头嗨咦！兄弟们！都特么别喝了，给太君找自行车去！
<jiero> roylez: 可爱
<kevinyings>  /msg kevinswim identify kingswim
<jiero> roylez: 罗技无线耳机，$59
<cfy> 主席又傻了..
<nyfair> Indie Royale Alpha Collection #1 这货刚卖完情人节包又溜出来了？
<roylez> cfy: 你皮痒
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，踹 cfy 
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) cfy
<roylez> 还是要我亲自动手，nnnd
<cfy> 主席又傻了..
 * csslayer 智障儿童欢乐多
 * cfy (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez 
<roylez> tenzu: 帽子给我，我要 ban 人
<roylez> hamo: 蛋蛋呢？
<cfy> roylez:  你不有么？
<roylez> cfy: 弄丢了
<cfy> roylez: @_@
 * csslayer 蛋都能丢……
<roylez> csslayer: 你安心等着，少不了你的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium的蹦溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364916 我发现,chromium在中文输入下,敲出任何汉字后按"home"键,也是向左箭头键,就蹦溃了,必需重起chromium. 统计信息: 发表于 由 laoyao02 — 2012-02-24 12:19 
<csslayer> roylez: 你要给我蛋？不用啦，我有啦。
<hamo> roylez: 我猜蛋蛋又去培训卡内基了...
<roylez> hamo: 啥.......
<hamo> roylez: RH有员工培训，卡内基管理培训...蛋蛋已经混到可以去参加这种培训的地步了...温拿
<jiero> nyfair: 募集资金的
<roylez> hamo: o...
<jiero> nyfair: 不过都不是免费的，懒得去支持他们呢
<nyfair> jiero: 我倒没往这地方想，只是单纯觉得这3游戏不好玩
<jiero> nyfair: 你玩了？
<jiero> nyfair: 我看了town觉得不错
<nyfair> jiero: 看视频
<jiero> nyfair: town不错啊，给我种看了暴力zombi×× 和牛蛙作品的感觉
<jiero> nyfair: 好把，我心目最有名的游戏制作公司是牛蛙
<nyfair> jiero: 同类型很多，暂时我看不出特色啊
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。不知道同类型的～
<jiero> nyfair: 要是有3D的Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup 第一人称就爽大发了～
<jiero> nyfair:  http://www.moddb.com/games/towns 
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Towns Windows, Mac, Linux, Linux64 game - Mod DB
<jiero> nyfair: 怎么看都没见过这样的游戏啊。。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 第一人称的roguelike，我知道有人在做
<jiero> nyfair: 恩。很多以前有
<jiero> nyfair: 就是很难自己作出DCSS那种多样性
<jiero> nyfair: 说错了，不是多样性，是东西多
<nyfair> jiero: 这方面我倒是觉得elona比dcss东西更多，而且很恶搞
<cfy> roylez: 主席毫无了啊
<nyfair> tome虽然画面好点，但就是战战战
 * jiero 从 libreoffice qq群里得知天津工厂区开始查微软盗版了，一个工厂已经赔上了 700万。
<jiero> nyfair: dcss才是战战战吧。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  http://lipsofsuna.org/ 是这个吗？我记得就是这个 是rogue的3D游戏。
<nyfair> jiero: 嘛嘛，dcss还是有点剧情的
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y ["getaddrinfo: Name or service not known . IN gettitle"]
<jiero> nyfair: 主要是去抢宝，那些剧情就比日本上世纪80年代的platformer都少。
<nyfair> jiero: 嗯，就是这个，终于想起这名字了
<roylez> jiero: libreoffice qq群 <----- 这是神马妖蛾子
<roylez> palomino|working: 还在屙？
<jiero> roylez: 中国人还是喜欢大牌子
 * palomino|working 屙主席
<jiero> 主席，击馬面
<jiejie> 额。。。jiero....
<jiejie> 刚有人给偶信息了？
<MeaCulpa> 温拿
 * roylez 一把抓住马鞭抽 palomino|working 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 谁温拿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 蛋蛋
<jiero> MeaCulpa: ？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 第一人称roguelike...
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦你也温拿
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那个是古老的类型吧
<adam8157> jiero: ,,,
<MeaCulpa> 老滚3不错
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 11区有第一人称roguelike galgame
<MeaCulpa> 等有空了玩玩老滚5
<roylez> adam8157: 给我帽子
<roylez> adam8157: 总有想踢的人，真麻烦
<jiero> nyfair: MeaCulpa对11区不感兴趣
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我就要给我个世界瞎逛即可，myst online, 老滚
<adam8157> roylez: 就是因为你老踢人才把你帽子摘了吧
<jiero> roylez: lol
<jiero> roylez: 原来你的帽子被摘了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 那老滚2吧，地图大多了
<roylez> jiero: .
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<cfy> roylez: ........................................
<cfy> roylez: ........................................
<palomino|working> 主席行凶了 , roylez
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 老滚5应该和2差不多了
<roylez> palomino|working: 你一边屙去
 * jiero 从来没碰过老滚
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 老滚3和4都有项目试图重建Tamrill
<roylez> palomino|working: 小心我踢你
<roylez> palomino|working: lol
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 老滚2不能随便mod, 操控也有点操蛋
 * nyfair 表示自己从来只关心萌化mod
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 如果喜欢这类型，老滚真的不错
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 哦？裸体，SM mod?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这个类型的我只玩了 DCSS 啊
<MeaCulpa> 老滚这个游戏，居然造成了发行以后被要求修改定级的壮举
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 去去去，touhou什么的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 连nethack我都玩不下去
<jiero> nyfair: 玩过 Kernel panic么？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: nethack我还没通关呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 且。我都不知道怎么玩
<nyfair> jiero: 没听说过啊
<jiero> nyfair:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Kernel Panic - Ubuntu中文
<nyfair> jiero: rts苦手表示一看到spring就缩了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice的编辑-定位按钮在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364917 libreoffice的编辑按钮下没有定位，我要把合并的单元 格拆开，并填充成合并前的状态，这就需要定位空值，永中office只要 ctrl+回车就搞定，但libreoffice就实现不了，请问高手，怎么能弄个定位功能出来。 统计信息:  …
<jiero> nyfair: 看到你说 toufu我想到了 kernel panic
<jiero> nyfair:  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjAwNzgxOTI0.html
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: kernel panic的华丽弹幕英雄模式 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jiero> nyfair: 消灭魔女！
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/OmvAc.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 让我想起看到的 katy perry的视频，双乳射出奶油
<roylez> jiero: 你看的啥好东西....
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你猥亵了么？
<jiero> roylez:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F57P9C4SAW4
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y YouTube - Katy Perry - California Gurls ft. Snoop Dogg
<roylez> jiero: http://imgur.com/zjwDk
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/f5ty8.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 呲牙。
<roylez> jiero: 你看那人的牙床
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/2ktyM.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/Y9UdG
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Okay, lets have a walk - Imgur
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/caqm6.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/hXemL.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 刚才在吃饭
<jiero> roylez: 邪恶。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 僵尸君胃口好
<jiero> roylez: 为什么日本人弄马赛克？
<jiero> roylez: 保护吗？
<tenzu> roylez: 最近吃的的确不少
<jiero> tenzu: 我吃不下了。。。蛋糕
<jiero> tenzu: 没有运动吃不了1公斤蛋糕的
<tenzu> jiero: 你真菜
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。我承认。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Nexuiz 。。。for Xbox
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.xinmin.cn/3c/2012/02/23/13764406.html ,,,,
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 历史数据非私有财产 时区服务器诉讼案撤销_3C_新民网
<roylez> tenzu: jiero 真心渣
<jiero> roylez: 渣是什么意思？
<roylez> jiero: 你就是一坨，就这意思
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 应该让女人去看reddit  http://i.imgur.com/7f8JL.png
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 上次說的 flash插件。。 ，看來以後不能玩 網頁flash遊戲了，， TX,,的幾乎都是 flash遊戲
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/047F3
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y YOUR MONEY - Imgur
<CyrusYzGTt> https://blogs.oracle.com/linux/entry/new_beta_release_of_dtrace
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: New beta release of DTrace for Oracle Linux (Oracle's Linux Blog)
<roylez> jiero: http://imgur.com/8pOzE
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y People like the new machines...
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/8pOzE
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/byogLl.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/NH4io.jpg
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 只是停止开发新支持而已
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 将来都html5了 unity不是就可以支持html5了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 知道，，可是，， 看着版本，， 類似 圓周率 ，，感覺很糾結的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,, gnome-shell飄過
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你懂个p 你也就当个冤大头 还好这个不付钱
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/nmEsn.gif
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ .. 額。。 這個怎麼說？？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 没什么好说的
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/cRrmu.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,, 額，，好吧，，  你是個 混蛋天才
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那无所谓 就算是做乞丐 也要做乞丐中的霸主
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,, hmm..
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋你培训完啦？
<jyfl987> roylez: 不看不知道 世界真奇妙
<adam8157> hamo: 就那一天 上午没上班
<imtxc> adam8157: 来了啊  不是感冒了么。
<adam8157> imtxc: 睡个懒觉就好差不多了
<imtxc> adam8157: 那还一天锻炼个啥
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 蛋蛋君， 我看到有個 openshift的中文教程，，不過那個教程要翻牆看，， 教程本身因爲是教你翻牆的。。
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: openshift还有教人翻墙的教程？？
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 嗯，， 
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<phoenixlzx> 新键盘到货，好舒服啊～多要多敲些字
<jyfl987> phoenixlzx: 机械的？
<phoenixlzx> jyfl987: 不是，便宜的富勒键盘
<jyfl987> phoenixlzx: 没明白 为啥要单独买
<jyfl987> phoenixlzx: 有没有 dvok键盘卖的？ 便宜的
<kim_linux> ?
<phoenixlzx> jyfl987: dvorak键盘？
<phoenixlzx> jyfl987: 富勒U79这个，很漂亮，手感也很好
<mayli> jyfl987: 把键帽扣下来，然后按dvok装好，系统设一下布局
<jyfl987> mayli: 键帽又不是都一样大的
<mayli> jyfl987: thinkpad
<jyfl987> 额 扣笔记本么
<mayli> jyfl987: yes
<jyfl987> 其实我对单手感兴趣
<imtxc> 想买个样子像HHKB那样的键盘 就那样小的那种。
<jyfl987> 经常要吃瓜子
<mayli> jyfl987: 看起来有一定量的程序员是边码边磕
<jyfl987> mayli: 哈
<jyfl987> mayli: 写代码不大现实 主要是可以一边嗑瓜子 一边看wiki 同时使用快捷键打开一些链接 (via vimperator)
<CyrusYzGTt> http://i.linuxtoy.org/docs/guide/ch06s11.html  這個頁面在我這裏被 dns污染了，，莫非要 用椅子看
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 怎样完全用 GNU/Linux 工作
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你啊。去死吧。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 闷骚
<ictxiangxin> 哥在上海浦东机场
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,爲麼這樣說我。。
<adam8157> hamo: substr在python里怎么用? 比如ab 和abc 返回真
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 因为我讨厌人类颓废
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧，， 你 忽略我就是了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你用 jfbterm么
<mayli> adam8157: abc.find('ab')!=-1
<adam8157> mayli: if ab in abc...
<adam8157> jyfl987: no
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你都不在 tty下开工的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: xterm比tty好哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不想开个X
<jiero> jyfl987: 我受够了当克服了
<jiero> jyfl987: 不要当客服。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么客服
<jiero> jyfl987: 讨厌又给差评。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我要直接改变ebay。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: just do it
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。
<jiero> jyfl987: 建议给差评的必须第二天才能确认
<jyfl987> jiero: o
<jyfl987> jiero: 原来你还在ebay上卖阿
<hamo> adam8157: ==阿
<adam8157> hamo: if x in y 不用等了...
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...
<hamo> adam8157: 你怎么又写开python了？
<adam8157> hamo: py写小东西舒服
<jyfl987> adam8157: 写py找我阿 哈
<jiero> jyfl987:  95w的CPU，卖的价格多低我都不要。。。
<adam8157> hamo: jyfl987 工作用c, 自己写东西用py, 这样很舒服
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我没见你写多少c
<adam8157> jyfl987: 老揭我短, 这不是目标么
<mayli> 求比较asciidoc vs rst
<jyfl987> adam8157: 每一个成功的男人背后都有一个默默踩他尾巴的男人
<jyfl987> mayli: asciidoc在ubuntu下安装支持超级大 rst小多了 就算你没有python 也不过十几个mb
<jyfl987> adam8157: 以前我喜欢写超级长的嵌套列表推导式 自从换用 tw=78以后 都懒得这么搞了
<microcai> 95万的 U ?
<jyfl987> microcai: 瓦
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu10.10和rhel6双启动看不到rhel启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364921 ubuntu的grub更新文件和配置文件。 Quote: Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-32-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic Found memtest86 …
<adam8157> jyfl987: docs.python.org 打不开?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不晓得 我一向来看 help(module)
<mayli> jyfl987: rst貌似不需要tex的支持
<jyfl987> mayli: 是的 我的blog就是 rst的
<soiamso> 估计工作用C 的企业不多
<jyfl987> mayli: http://geek42.info/ 注意看每篇文章的url
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址y geek42's article list
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 还没找到rst的好替代？
<MeaCulpa> py的hoster贵啊，还是php无脑便宜
 * adam8157 静态好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 静态的意味着更多js
<MeaCulpa> 意味着把sorkload推给client
<mayli> jyfl987: jyfl987 不好看
<MeaCulpa> 意味着抽web app本意的嘴巴
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现今浏览器如此庞大，就你们这些"静态好"的家伙搞得 :)
<adam8157> roylez: 煎蛋挂了?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 等网速快了，10秒钟下个Qt4dll, web app 去死吧
<hamo> adam8157: 你的卡是不是从珠海寄出来？
<hamo> adam8157: credit card
<adam8157> hamo: 早忘了
<adam8157> hamo: 你还没收到呢啊?
<hamo> adam8157: 我伸了个壹基金...22号查是  交寄，现在还是
<hamo> adam8157: 如果你也是珠海...看看你用了几天...
<hamo> adam8157: 我M金从黄石出来，特别快...
<adam8157> hamo: 我反正没几天就拿到了
<hamo> adam8157: 那估计是黄石...
<jyfl987> mayli: 我不需要好看 够用就行了
<sheldon_chen> 童鞋们有没好用的键鼠一套推荐吗？
<metbsd> 我推荐最贵那套
<sheldon_chen> 汗，预算200以内
<metbsd> 200那套
<soiamso> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/02/23/1629239&from=rss
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软向欧盟控诉摩托罗拉移动和Google
<palomino|working> .......
<soiamso> 这个绝了，
<sheldon_chen> 吐血，来点建设性的意见吧
<soiamso> sheldon_chen: 你买logitech 套装就可以了吧
<soiamso> sheldon_chen: 可能能用9年，我先在的键盘都用9年了
<sheldon_chen> 你用的那款啊？
<metbsd> 可能你翘掉了，你的键盘还没坏
<metbsd> 所以用最好的吧
<sheldon_chen> 罗技的品种很多的
<metbsd> 一分价钱一分货，买你接受的最贵的
<soiamso> sheldon_chen: 全无线
<palomino|working> 好用的不多 , sheldon_chen
<palomino|working> 特别是套装里带的那个鼠标 , sheldon_chen
<palomino|working> 简直是渣中之渣 , sheldon_chen
<soiamso> sheldon_chen: 的估计没有几个选
<palomino|working> 我一般是买来用键盘
<Atrix> 假如我在我们的校园网内搭建一个DHCP服务器，要是哪个同学租用到了我提供的IP，用了我设定的DNS服务器，网管，不知道会是什么样子
<Atrix> 网关
<soiamso> sheldon_chen: http://www.360buy.com/product/435592.html
<^k^> soiamso,啥网址y 【罗技MK220】罗技（Logitech）MK220 无线光电键鼠套装 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<soiamso> sheldon_chen: http://www.360buy.com/product/530052.html
<^k^> soiamso,啥网址y 【罗技MK330】罗技（Logitech）MK330 无线键鼠套装 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<soiamso> 这套的鼠标不错
<metbsd> http://www.360buy.com/product/143370.html
<^k^> metbsd,啥网址y 【罗技无影手Pro 2400】罗技（Logitech）无影手Pro 2400 无线键鼠套装 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<metbsd> 我推荐这个，好用
<soiamso> metbsd: 这些鼠标的缺点是电池不是锂电
<metbsd> 是锂电的
<imtxc> metbsd: 推荐个没有数字键的键盘吧 
<soiamso> metbsd:                      罗技® 无线键盘鼠标套装Pro2400 x1 2.4 GHz微型接收器 x1 AA碱性电池 x4 快速入门指南 x1 含有软件的CD光盘 x1 质保凭证及合格证 x1 				
<imtxc> metbsd: 没有pageup page down 那些的 带起来方便点
<soiamso> metbsd: 但是你选的型号能换成锂电，因为鼠标用两颗电磁
<metbsd> http://www.360buy.com/product/551423.html
<^k^> metbsd,啥网址y 【雷柏9020】雷柏（Rapoo) 9020雷柏无线光学键鼠套装 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<metbsd> 这个没有数字键盘
<metbsd> 数字键键盘打数字方便
<imtxc> metbsd: 挺薄的嘛这个 
<metbsd> 因为是我介绍的
<imtxc> 套装不好  不想要鼠标
<imtxc> metbsd: 整个长的像HHKB 的键盘～～～价位就是雷柏这样的。。。有线也行啊
<metbsd> http://www.360buy.com/product/200000.html
<metbsd> 哈哈
<^k^> metbsd,啥网址y 【Thinkpad55Y9003】ThinkPad 55Y9003 USB Track Point 键盘 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imtxc> 正好键盘整坏了。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Unable to locate package **是什么情况 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364929 我用sudo apt-get install**的时候会出现这样Unable to locate package **的情况导致安装失败 请问这是什么原因，要怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 ashi_bupt — 2012-02-24 15:05 
<metbsd> 你们用的什么笔记本
<soiamso>  rapoo的耐用性 比较差
<CyrusYzGTt> 大多数 windows 平台下的 ftp服务器 使用 GB2312 编码，而 lftp 使用 UTF-8 编码，使用 lftp 访问这些服务器，中文显示为乱码。可以通过指定编码来解决
<CyrusYzGTt> lftp >set ftp:charset gbk   #设置远程编码为gbk
<CyrusYzGTt> lftp >set file:charset utf8 #设置本地编码(Linux系统默认使用 UTF-8，这一步通常可以省略)  
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 什么叫蛋疼？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364935 统计信息: 发表于 由 ykmj521 — 2012-02-24 15:32 
<LOL_> http://www.yinyuetai.com/playlist/323375
<^k^> LOL_,啥网址y Staniey的悦单:第32届全英音乐奖颁奖盛典 - 音悦Tai -- 看好音乐
<hzform> 哪位知道手机卡怎么办呀？
<hzform> 有时候比较卡
<roylez> 随便找个路边摊或者便利店就可以办了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> 路边摊的好处是不泄漏个人信息
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 关于burst VPS的ping的大疑惑，始终不得其解~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364939 公司的首页的服务器就是用burst的512MB的VPS，在LA，虽然大多数都是静态页面，但是也有些数据库操作；虽然burst的ping平均都会在300ms上下，但是网站的访问很快，和国内几乎没什么区别…… 但是最近做了一个小的C/S客户端，设 …
<roylez> adam8157: 阿蛋你今天去培训了？
<adam8157> roylez: 没
<roylez> adam8157: 感冒？
<adam8157> roylez: 好大半了
<leaveboy> long time no see
<roylez> adam8157: good...
<roylez> adam8157: 你又病了，真虚。
<adam8157> roylez: 是一次, 从上周末开始
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> huntxu: 没有删除的地方
<huntxu> roylez: ...囧
<huntxu> roylez: 清空所有信息嘛
<roylez> huntxu: 你知道的，故意坑我
<huntxu> 我怎麽知道...
 * leyle 你是要当一辈子懦夫还是要当英雄，哪怕只有几分钟，你需要的不仅仅是勇气，而是来自心底的革命呐喊，只为惊醒少数人。一个人，无论有多坚强，也抵不过孤独，当三分黑木耳离你而去，寂寞陪伴着你，日复一日，年复一年，青春不再，智商不保 ，丧尸一般的生活，你还能忍受多久？撸！！！，左手，右手，一个人撸，即伤身，又伤神，â
<leyle> konversation 这个好像没有短线重连
<MeaCulpa> http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/adobe-and-google-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Adobe and Google Partnering for Flash Player on Linux « Adobe AIR and Adobe Flash Player Team Blog
<MeaCulpa> Adobe走远了...
<yue> 刚才那一片乱码是什么啊
<CyrusYzGTt> yue§ ,,額，， 是內容，不過我也看到是亂碼，， 客戶端不支持，，  xchat不支持。。 悲摧，，
<Iwen> 大家好
<leyle> 难道是我发的？
<leyle> utf-8编码？
<^k^> Iwen, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<leaveboy> irssi is god
<leyle> 囧
<MeaCulpa> 下面的评论nb, rm -rf ~/.macromedia; ln -s /dev/null ~/.macromedia
<hoxily> leyle: ……一个人撸，即伤身，又伤神……这个？
<leyle> 是么？
<leaveboy> hoxily: 互撸娃，互撸娃， 弟弟大大 洞洞大大
<Iwen> 进错地方了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: /dev/null 是个宝啊
<zhao> ubuntu9.10维护到什么时候？
<Iwen> 有人对这个问题感兴趣吗？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=364717   集群、虚拟化相关
<^k^> Iwen ⇪ ti: [未解决]由LVM想到的——Desktop cluster——多台PC虚拟成一台“大PC” - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Iwen> 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> mount -B /dev/null /home/
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04安装N卡295.20受限驱动成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364943 经过几个小时的折腾终于装上去了。不过登录时会花屏 统计信息: 发表于 由 intel — 2012-02-24 16:36 
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 坏人
<MeaCulpa> 不可以这样的
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 不错 ~~
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 要用sudo
 * MeaCulpa 没用过sudo...
<alvin_rxg> sudo less than 10%, mostly su
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: here?
<adam8157> roylez: 无聊了
<adam8157> roylez: 煎蛋挂了么?
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋碰石头
<roylez> adam8157: 挂了
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥? 为什么好多人说是被封的
<roylez> adam8157: 16G的内存也架不住人刷无聊图
<roylez> adam8157: 谁说的？
<adam8157> roylez: 搜索出来的 忘了
<roylez> adam8157: 每天700块的广告收入，没了...
<adam8157> roylez: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1079147874
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 近期煎蛋网无法登录·网主SEIN的公开信·_煎蛋吧_贴吧
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 那是去年的...
<roylez> adam8157: 现在啊，想起个网站，墙外面，是必须的
<alvin_rxg> 還得是 amzon aws 的網站？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 问 cl
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 高阶函数
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 悲剧了！老鸡用户被ubuntu彻底抛弃了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364945 经过测试 8600GT以下的N卡用户全部悲剧，定制安装都出乱码，然后黑屏…… 搞了一天，脑细胞死了无数。 最后的结论是：哥hold不住了，哥去下fedora14了，再不行就opensuse11.5，还不行只好win7 统计信息: 发表于 由 rockmen — 2012-02- …
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我在写一个代码
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 草稿上都是用 Scheme 描述的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 写的很丑，很长
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我吃饭去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Twitter-have-so-many-problems-if-it-is-made-with-Ruby
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Why did Twitter have so many problems if it is made with Ruby? - Quora
<MeaCulpa> 看第一个回复...pure heart...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: twitter一开始就是个rails应用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，第一个回复措辞太高了
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> "Their souls had been tainted by prior association with other dark languages, like PHP."
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是吟游诗人回复的吧
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵，牛
<MeaCulpa> but they allowed themselves to be lured from it by the siren call of foul demons. Ruby guarantees that every program you write in it will be perfect only so long as you maintain complete and total ignorance about other languages. To remain righteous, you must blindly walk the path of the zealous.
<MeaCulpa> 这家伙太搞了
<huntxu> 人才啊...
<leyle> 人才阿。。。
<leyle> 煎蛋跳转到新浪去了？
<hamo> roylez: 主席...求18M推荐啊...
<huntxu> 最後一句還押韻了...
<ofan> 困死了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不会吧
<adam8157> hamo: 说真的呢?
 * hamo 我咋感觉我就这么不适应度娘嗫...
<adam8157> hamo: 哪里不适应呢? 吐吐槽
<huntxu> hamo: 你拒絕了度娘擔心她報復？
<roylez> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 感觉...真实感觉...也说不出来具体那里...
<roylez> hamo: 下周下周，我要下班了
<hamo> roylez: 下班要紧...
<adam8157> roylez: 见面分一半
<hamo> adam8157: 还有我...
<huntxu> 阿蛋好黑
<linsux> Led电视比lcd好多少
<adam8157> hamo: 实习生滚粗
<hamo> adam8157: ...  歧视实习生...
<adam8157> hamo: 围观蛤蟆跳来跳去
 * adam8157 晚上, 吃啥
<imtxc> 现在gmail 不能用这样的脚本检查邮件了么http://code.bulix.org/8q3ajc-81133
<imtxc> adam8157: 沙县
<huntxu> adam8157: 吃蛤蟆
<adam8157> imtxc: 偏咸
 * huntxu 覺得樂樂是他們組最帥的
<jiero> google 他们竟然搞 DRM 网络视频。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> hamo: 去找 ora_ 应聘 thoughtworks
<jiero> 蛤蟆不好吃，还是送给鸟吃吧
<jiero> 然后吃掉鸟
<hamo> adam8157: 求推荐RH阿...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 灭了它
<hamo> ....
<imtxc> \\\\\
<linsux> plasma/led/lcd，哪种电视比较好
<roylez> huntxu: .
 * roylez 下班
<jiero> roylez: 你可以捉蛤蟆帮你跑腿
<alvin_rxg> HISTFILESIZE=10000
<adam8157> imtxc: 这样的不好使了? https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/checkmail
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: checkmail at master from adam8157/scripts - GitHub
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我把自己原来老电脑的2GB内存拔下来插到另一台更老的电脑上去了，结果那个电脑最多认2GB内存。。。
<adam8157> yall: 点点好
<jiero> yall: 点点？
<jiero> roylez: 主席白白
<jiero> adam8157: 阿达木
<adam8157> jiero: 小心踢你
<jiero> adam8157: 为啥。踢了我，就把你的帽子也拿下来。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊 http://code.bulix.org/1e9v5x-81134  我用这样的脚本可以 用你的那个就Mails Check Error
<adam8157> hamo: 给你的周末任务, 吐槽文一篇, 2000字以上
<imtxc> 2000....
<jiero> hamo: hamohamo去写篇跳槽论文，作为回到
<jiero> RH的赎罪文
<jiero> hamohamo
<adam8157> jiero: 你连叫三声
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> adam8157: 额。阿达阿当阿呆
<adam8157> jiero: 我说你连叫了三声蛤蟆....
<jiero> adam8157: 这是fcitx的前三项。
<jiero> hamo: hamo hamo hamo
<jiero> iBing: 。。。
<jiero> 怎么改了
<hamo> adam8157: 还吐槽...我现在吐槽无力啊...
<iBing> 寨货，不是ｅｅ啊……
<jiero> ibing igirl ignome iopera ifvwm
<adam8157> hamo: 我可喜欢看别人吐槽了 赶紧的啊
<jiero> itenzuitune
<hamo> adam8157: 求RH推荐阿...
<yall> 啥啊
<jiero> adam8157: 3Gb以上的内存是运行当今程序必要的。嗯嗯。
<adam8157> hamo: 真的假的...
<linsux> 我都用8g内存了
<yall> ● ci-Ip查询.perl 114.91.135.138
<yall> 114.91.135.138 ► CHINANET SHANGHAI PROVINCE NETWORK ► China Telecom ► No.31,jingrong street ► Beijing 100032 ► CN ► CN
<yall> #不在长沙，不是exp
<adam8157> yall: 兔嫂你还装
<hamo> adam8157: RD...
<hamo> adam8157: 求推荐RD啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 自己挑去吧
<adam8157> hamo: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 - Adam's
<hamo> adam8157: 真要是有RD..哥百度的违约金交就交了...
<adam8157> hamo: 有 ruby developer
<adam8157> hamo: 你不是去实习么 还有违约金?
<alvin_rxg> 室溫 22度…
<hamo> adam8157: 哎...悔不该当时那么轻易就签了合同...
<adam8157> hamo: 被度娘迷惑了
<jiero> hamo: 没泡到度娘就回来了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: ruby真心不会啊...我刚刚改行写php...帮朋友写网站..
<alvin_rxg> hamo: 不是說提前幾個月，沒問題的麽？
<adam8157> hamo: 再说了, 正规公司现在都没有违约金这个说法了!!!
<hamo> jiero: 我真是去看度娘了...现在度娘都不来公司...工位还在...
<hamo> adam8157: 我的三方...
<hamo> alvin_rxg: 啥东西？
<adam8157> hamo: 三方...
<huntxu> adam8157: 求推薦perl
<jiero> hamo: 。哎呀。。。你还是去看不出名的吧。
<alvin_rxg> hamo: 貌似說，提前幾個月辭職，可以不交違約金的
<adam8157> huntxu: perl转ruby很舒服的
<huntxu> adam8157: 不轉
<hamo> alvin_rxg: 我其实只要去入职...然后待个半个月什么的，就可以辞了...
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 三方签过不去报道的话是要交违约金的 行情是3K
<alvin_rxg> :|
<huntxu> adam8157: 才3k...
<adam8157> huntxu: 壕
<adam8157> hamo: 抠门
<hamo> jiero: 不过说实话百度的HR水平还真都不错...
<huntxu> adam8157: 推薦完平分
<hamo> jiero: 至少都能拿的出手....
<adam8157> 蛤蟆每句话后头一串口水
<leyle> 百度应届生进去大概啥子价？真的外面说的，15～20w/y？
<hamo> leyle: 硕   13*14.6
<jiero> hamo: 什么是hr呢。
<hamo> leyle: 而且是最低，大牛可以谈...
<leyle> hamo: 待遇好好，
<leyle> 搬砖的我泪流满面了，
<hamo> leyle: 待遇的话可以去360...
<adam8157> hamo: 那你跑什么
<hamo> adam8157: 哥可不是个看重钱的人...上班要happy
<huntxu> hamo: 我要是你就打幾個月醬油先
<huntxu> 然後拋開一切閃人
<hamo> huntxu: 我是本科没这么高...
<adam8157> hamo: 给个最重要的不想在百度待的理由 
<adam8157> zer4tul: 出来看你们百度签约的实习生吐槽
<hamo> adam8157: 公司名字叫百度...话说公司发了个双肩包，因为上面有logo我现在还没背过...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ok?
<hamo> adam8157: 要是说是google的logo,那绝对当时就背上了然后都不摘...
<adam8157> hamo: 那你当时还去
<hamo> adam8157: 哎...朋友所推，而且来了发现貌似跟我的想想还是有点差别的..干的活..
<adam8157> hamo: 说不好 zer4tul 是你上司
<LeithWong> 悲剧。。。
<huntxu> hamo: 居然這麽可憐，包都不敢背...
<hamo> huntxu: 不是不敢...
 * hamo 我去...这里有我度的人啊...完啦完啦...
<jiero> hamo: 去投递 canonical 的工作吧。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu局域网单网卡Nat共享上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364951 Ubuntu局域网单网卡Nat共享上网 1、设置好主机的上网，下面的例子供参考： 代码: IP地址 192.168.1.250 网关 192.168.1.1 DNS 61.128.114.166 2、进入终端，输入命令 sudo su 进入管理员模式； 3、接着输入命令，开启路由功能： 代码: echo " …
<huntxu> hamo: 你悲劇了
<hamo> jiero: 想过...remote呢...水平不够...
<adam8157> hamo: 好几个呢...年轻人 混得还是少啊
<adam8157> 刚想踢的
 * hamo 刚才谁用我的nick???
 * hamo lol
<adam8157> hamo: 18摸也还好, 但是我不喜欢上地那个地方
<jiero> adam8157: 五笔？
<jiero> hamo: 去thoughtworks
<adam8157> jiero: 拼音
<hamo> jiero: 咨询公司啊...
<jiero> hamo: 恩，不断的开发的公司
<jiero> hamo: 就是对方要什么做什么——的
<jiero> hamo: 专门研究解决方案的
 * adam8157 晚上, 吃啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似公司在上地的地方正在裝修
<huntxu> adam8157: 裝完就搬...
<adam8157> huntxu: 你们准备去上地了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，聽說環境很好，10^3 m^2+
<adam8157> huntxu: 每人?
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 我的工位只有4m^2 羡慕你啊
<zer4tul> adam8157: 理论上来说应该不是
<adam8157> hamo: 出来看你前辈
<jiero> 我想要办公司了。
 * hamo ...
 * jiero 更想要非盈利组织地说。。。
<hamo> jiero: 你在？
<jiero> hamo: 我现在不在国内
<adam8157> hamo: 他在澳洲
<zer4tul> jiero: 研发？
<jiero> zer4tul: 不，服务
 * zer4tul 发错人了
<zer4tul> hamo: 研发？
<jiero> zer4tul: lol
<jiero> hamo: 你的机会
<jiero> hamo: 蛤蟆蛤蟆
<adam8157> zer4tul: 替他回答 是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 开机后就出现这三张图片所显示的内容，全都点击确定后后就没反应了，进入不了桌面，小弟刚刚学习ubuntu，还求大神啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364953 开机后就出现这三张图片所显示的内容，全都点击确定后后就没反应了，进入不了桌面，小弟刚刚学习ubuntu，还求大神啊！！！ 统计信息:  …
<hamo> zer4tul: 嗯...
<zer4tul> jiero: ^_^
<zer4tul> hamo: 果然，hiahia
 * adam8157 围观一会儿我再下班
<hamo> zer4tul: 有何解释？？
 * huntxu 搬凳子
<zer4tul> hamo: 没啥，好奇一下
<hamo> zer4tul: 你是？
<zer4tul> huntxu: TX？
<huntxu> zer4tul: nop
<zer4tul> hamo: 通讯录查就知道了
<zer4tul> huntxu: 不是说要2014才能搬么？
<huntxu> hamo: 你把id放進通訊錄了嗎？
<huntxu> zer4tul: 不是tx啊
<hamo> hamo: 没有...
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了
<hamo> zer4tul: 拿什么查？
<adam8157> tx来了
<zer4tul> huntxu: 呃……看成“nod“了
<zer4tul> hamo: 浏览器
<hamo> zer4tul: ....
<hamo> zer4tul: 我是说...用什么关键字查...
 * adam8157 俺们都是ldap
<zer4tul> hamo: zer4tul
<hamo> zer4tul: 木有...
<hamo> adam8157: 我们是ldap穿了个马甲...
<zer4tul> hamo: 错了，zeratul
<hamo> zer4tul: 什么部门？？
<zer4tul> hamo: DBA
<adam8157> hamo: 领导层
<adam8157> hamo: 用and C*O查
 * hamo 求上调啊！！！
<adam8157> hamo: 哥下班了
<huntxu> hamo: 快搞好關係
<zer4tul> adam8157_away: 这么早？ 
 * hamo 求canonical推荐啊...
<zer4tul> hamo: 找 tualatrix
<yall> .
<jlzhang__> exit
<tone>  - -$
<jlzhang> 你好，问个.gitignore的问题。
<yall> jlzhang: 说
<jlzhang> 如何在忽略了/data/的情况下，继续跟踪/data/xxx.php文件？
<jlzhang> 我试过!/data/xxx.php，不成功。
<jlzhang> !xxx.php也不成功。
<lubotu2> jlzhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yall> jlzhang: 你把data/xxx.php，mv到另一个目录里，再作个链接。行不
<jlzhang> yall: 这样代码目录就有点乱了。
<yall> 额。那不知道
<yall> 问问 roylez 
<yall> ?
<jiero> will oriented humans just animals 
<jlzhang> roylez: 召唤～
<jlzhang> 继续google……
<freeayu> hi
<^k^> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<freeayu> 我想找份 ruby 程序员的工作，发现很少这样的机会
<jlzhang> yall: 软链的办法也不行，我把data目录清空了，checkout也没用啊。
<soiamso> freeayu: why 
<freeayu> soiamso, 51job上很少看到唉
<jlzhang> freeayu: 我也想找份perl的工作，搭车同问。
<soiamso> freeayu: 估计这样的工作不用到51job上找，你到豆瓣找？
<freeayu> soiamso douban?
<freeayu> 小组
<huntxu> jlzhang: /data/*, !/data/xxx.php呢
<freeayu> ruby 小组嘛
<jlzhang> huntxu: 我试试
<jlzhang> huntxu: 是的，你的思路是对的。
<jlzhang> huntxu: !就是对*取反。
<jlzhang> huntxu: 非常感谢各位的帮助
<fvw> hello all
<fvw> 有写js的吗？
<maplebeats> fvw: hello~
<maplebeats> fvw: 不会...
<jlzhang> fvw: 招人吗？
<fvw> jlzhang: 交流下而已
<fvw> jlzhang: 用extjs?
<jlzhang> fvw: 暂时还是入门 *^_^*
<fvw> jlzhang: 呵呵 用什么补全
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为啥安装了chromium还是不能看优酷视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364956 各位高手请指点一下 为啥安装了chromium还是没办法看视频啊 还有怎么用ubuntu上QQ 啊 在线等各位高手解答 我是最菜的那种鸟 统计信息: 发表于 由 jonathan186880 — 2012-02-24 18:49 
<Barden> 俺们是否已经习惯了....http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116251
<fvw> Barden: what?
<Barden> 仔细看看，浏览京东，俺的信息基本....
<Barden> 还有啥隐私可言...
<Barden> callback=jsonpxxxxx就是我这次访问的id了，假如登录用户的话，这类购物网站一般都是实名的吧，一般预留的地址抖士真的吧...那么你对于京东来说，
<jiero> Barden: 看服务条款，你接受了没？
<jiero> Barden: 自由是拿金钱出售的。
<jiero> Barden: 别姥姥叨叨的
<fvw> 哦
<jlzhang> 再问个git的问题，我以及commit了c0,c1,c2,c3，现在发现我的c1需要更改代码，但是我有好多brach都是基与c3的。
<jiero> 这次wesnoth不错，竟然出了稳定版一段时间也没打过啥程序补丁，只有翻译更新。
<jlzhang> 怎样处理这种情况呢？
<Barden> jiero: 扯淡，你能在京东网页上，简简单单的能找到服务条款？
<jlzhang> 新branch出来一个fix？
<jlzhang> 然后所有branch merge这个fix?
<jlzhang> 算了，回去在慢慢想这个问题，回去吃饭了。88
<imtxc> adam8157: 我改了改你的那个脚本 差不多可以用了  不过就是得手动输密码 我吧wget 改用curl了。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 我很久没用那个了
<huntxu> imtxc: 手動輸密碼？
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩啊 其实也没啥用
<imtxc> huntxu: 恩啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 少年，內核的東西可以問你哈
<huntxu> adam8157: __read_mostly有嘛用
<imtxc> huntxu: 在脚本里面弄进去密码就不对了 我不会了就
<imtxc> adam8157: 其实那个offlineimap很好了
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道...
<huntxu> adam8157: ......
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.lainoox.com/linux-kernel-__read_mostly/
<huntxu> adam8157: 打開了已經...google我也會.
<adam8157> huntxu: 就是个优化呗
 * huntxu 就是懶得自己看...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋早啊
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴樂你這麽快回家了啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 把这个变量放到.data里一个固定区域, 加强读取速度
<roylez_> huntxu: 那是必须的
<imtxc> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1621659/connecting-two-bash-commands  我看他这里就是这么用的 name:pass
<roylez_> huntxu: 喝上啤酒了呢
<huntxu> roylez_: 我周六也這麽幹.
<roylez_> adam8157: hamo怎么急着找工作的样子？你们不要他吗？
<huntxu> roylez_: 這兩個周末都是500ml carlsberg
<adam8157> roylez_: 他接受不了内核测试, 签了百度开发, 然后还在实习就想跑掉了
<roylez_> huntxu: ... carslberg，有钱哪
<roylez_> adam8157: o，他愿意来上海么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 晓不得
<imtxc> adam8157: huntxu 弄好了，原来是name 和pass 要用“” 括起来而不是{}
<roylez_> adam8157: 这么好的苗，卖给别人真舍不得
<adam8157> imtxc: 彻底改好了给我看看
<roylez_> adam8157: 他就是不想做测试吧？
<adam8157> roylez_: 从我们这里跑掉的原因是这个
<roylez_> adam8157: 那他没救了。我这里也是测试
<huntxu> 測試一籮筐
<adam8157> roylez_: 哪天他在让他自己说
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU2MzI1OTc2.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 涉地沟油犯罪最高判死刑 120224 北京新闻 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<imtxc> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/3wh4yh-81135   这样我的就可以用了  
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何从众多jar包中查找指定文件名的文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364957 如题，由于工作需要，经常要从众多jar包中查找指定的.class文件，笨办法是传到windows平台用winrar进行搜索，大家在Ubuntu下有什么好办法吗？多谢了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦轩闲骨 — 2012-02-24 19:04 
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩。今天我们又跑了一个开发。因为换了另外一个team没开发给她做，做了测试，结果几个月没事做，然后就跑了
<huntxu> 沒事做還跑
<huntxu> 學不到一點天朝公務員的崇高
<vic> 没事做 没钱？？
<roylez_> vic: 觉得没发展没挑战吧
<vic> 对这个行业不了解啊。。。。。
<vic> 内核测试 是linux内核吗？
<roylez_> 开发上瘾是病，得治
<vic> 开发是不是有成就感
<roylez_> adam8157: 卧槽了。jandan.net直接跳转到新浪微博
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿 (@ weibo.com)
<adam8157> jandan.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿 (@ weibo.com)
<adam8157> roylez_: 我这里打不开
<roylez_> ....
<roylez_> 渣
<roylez_> adam8157: 新浪微博都打不开，你的网渣到神马程度了
<huntxu> adam8157: 你太誇張了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我没跳转 The server at jandan.net is taking too long to respond.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿 (@ weibo.com)
<roylez_> adam8157: ...那是我的isp不老实了
<adam8157> roylez_: huntxu 我没有跳转 用的google的dns
<huntxu> adam8157: roylez_ 我也沒跳，也是用的8.8.8.8
<roylez_> .
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，每個cpu保留一份cache了
<huntxu> adam8157: 寫入的成本好高，幾個core輪著來...
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡子开始侵略内核界了么
<huntxu> adam8157: 看模塊...
<huntxu> adam8157: vitual switch
<huntxu> s/vitual/virtual/
<adam8157> 啧啧
<vic> 掉线。。。。
<vic> 垃圾的6m宽带
<soiamso> vic: 没有保证响应时间的6m
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: lisp 中类型如何检查
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: xx-p
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: ？
<vic> 倒水 倒到手机上
<vic> 悲剧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 代码太烂
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: numberp stringp ....
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: typep
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 抱歉，我初学
<tone> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -fr /
<tone> 人呢？
<tone>  - -#
<CyrusYzGTt> 匿了
<dragonlive> 寡了
<CyrusYzGTt> 薨了
<CyrusYzGTt> 崩了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/wGqP2
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 64GB 2,5″ SSD von Verbatim für nur 49 € im MediaMarkt | weehaa.de
 * adam8157 煮肉中
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 去 #fedora-zh 找話題。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/showthread.php?6538-yum-axelget%E5%9C%A8f16_x86_64%E4%B8%AD%E7%9A%84%E5%95%8F%E9%A1%8C  我遇到的問題，， 
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: yum-axelget在f16_x86_64中的問題
<Atrix> 在ubuntu下点击一个未挂载的文件系统会自动挂载是通过什么实现的
<Atrix> 是autofs吗
<phoenixlzx> 有用过CAD或者3DS的么？
<CyrusYzGTt> gvfs
<CyrusYzGTt> mount
<Atrix> CyrusYzGTt: 我说怎么找不到autofs的配置文件呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ ,,不知道，我木有安裝
<Atrix> CyrusYzGTt: 我在看到的版本是gvfs是用来挂载ftp这样的网络文件的，不太敢确定是不是也用来自动挂载本地文件系统
<phoenixlzx> 有没有用过3DS或者CAD的啊～～～妹子球帮忙,...==
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ ,,額，，不清楚問別人
<L-----D> phoenixlzx, 哪来的妹子
<phoenixlzx> L-----D: 我小学同学
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 这两个东西混不起来吧
<phoenixlzx> L-----D: 不知道啊，她想去听3DS的课，老师说有和CAD关系
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 你能讲下3DS吗
<phoenixlzx> 她老师说3DS和CAD有点关系
<L-----D> 肯定有关系咯
<L-----D> 一个公司的产品
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 没有关系吧，一般的课都是操作，还不如去听主题类的？
<L-----D> 取决你要做什么 比如零件的制模啊
<L-----D> 3D Max也要用的
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 可以看看blender的项目，教程
<vic> 3DS MAX  为autodesk 公司出品 
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 她就是想听听跟画画有关的...==不要太复杂，不要和代码挂钩...==
<vic> autocad也为autodesk公司出品
<L-----D> blender其实实际上用的不多
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 那就不如用blender 
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 你就简单讲讲3DS怎么做吧
<vic> 3DS为三维建模软件
<L-----D> phoenixlzx, 那要看你做什么了 3D的做法都大同小异
<phoenixlzx> 她们现在有flash制作、网页设计、网页制作、3DS MAX8、CAD
<vic> 我印象里 没有maya好玩
<phoenixlzx> L-----D: 就只是上课而已...
<vic> cad 平常大家都用来画二维工程图
<L-----D> 嗯
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 如果不是为了混饭吃的话，起码学blender 学到的理论多写吧。你知道 有一家公司 叫 水晶石吗？
<phoenixlzx> 那一种比较简单，基本上画画然后剪辑一下就行了
<vic> 但是cad也有三维。。。不过不太好用
<L-----D> 我们做建筑的一般只用cad就够了
<L-----D> cad的三维可以导入去3ds
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 她们没有blender啊...我说了就是选课
<vic> 三维动画 一般用3ds的吧。。。以前用3ds做过 虚拟现实
<L-----D> 做制模的人经常做
<phoenixlzx> 3ds和CAD都不需要代码吗
<L-----D> phoenixlzx, 因为商业上没人用blender
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 没有什么好说的吧
<phoenixlzx> 不接触代码
<L-----D> phoenixlzx, 也有脚本 但是不一定非要用
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 只要是静态的都没有代码
<vic> 3ds要做好 就要用到3dscript
<L-----D> 嗯 而且要懂点数学
<phoenixlzx> 那意思是CAD比较简单？
<vic> cad基本不要代码。。。。当然 像我想偷懒 就要自己写autolisp and vlisp了
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 肯定是3ds 比较简单，根据学习理论，越复杂的东西，学到的东西越多
<L-----D> phoenixlzx, 也不简单 你光看cad的下载分类就知道了
<vic> cad很简单啊  一天我就教会你了 
<L-----D> vic, 哦 不如你交交我
<phoenixlzx> 她就是上个课，想画画玩的...==
<vic> 我可以给你张jpg的图片  你帮我用cad描好 基本就学会基本的命令操作了  剩下的就是熟练了 
<namoamitabuddha> vic: lisp ...
<phoenixlzx> 各位不用想的太专业了...
<phoenixlzx> 话说我在学lisp
<vic> autolisp 嘿嘿  vlisp  嘿嘿 
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 不过教3ds 的话，那老师也没有什么实力，顶多就一个代代课的。
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 估计也是拿着 3ds 内置的教程走
<vic> 3ds 我只会简单的。。。。连贴图都搞不明白。。。而且很长时间没用了 
<vic> cad天天用。。。嘿嘿 
<vic> namoamitabuddha: 怎么？
<L-----D> vic, 来 教教我
<namoamitabuddha> vic: 还没学会 Lisps 怎么调试
<vic> L-----D: 为啥教你？
 * L-----D 爱抚 vic 
<phoenixlzx> 我再重复一遍问题好了...只是CAD/3DS这两个，仅通过画画就能基本完成简单任务的
<phoenixlzx> 选哪一个
<vic> phoenixlzx: 关键是你要画啥
<vic> phoenixlzx: 工程图 cad   动画之类相近的 3ds
<phoenixlzx> vic: 画一些女孩子喜欢的东西...==
<vic> phoenixlzx: ps 更有效
<phoenixlzx> 问题是没有PS
<vic> phoenixlzx: cad 就是线条。。。矢量线条
<namoamitabuddha> 什么是 ps
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 补充
<jiero> destine在不。。。
<jiero> lightness 和 brightness 怎么翻译啊！！！
<jiero> lol
<vic> phoenixlzx: 3ds就是一些三维实体 经过各种拉伸 裁剪  渲染 贴图 成为我们经常看见的 一个三维造型
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: context 部队
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 没有一个能达到你的要求，都是工业化的，只是大陆翻版横行而选教了这两个
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: s/部队/不对/
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 这个解释很好！
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 你在哪里的context
<vic> namoamitabuddha: ps = photoshop
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  人哦有、
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: ç¿» log
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  roylez lightness 和 brightness 怎么翻译啊！！！ 哪个是明度 哪个是亮度或者光度！
<jiero> lol
<roylez_> lllll
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 
<jiero> brightness我一直当亮度。。。
<jiero> wiki告诉我是明度，然后我去网上搜，lightness也是明度。。。
<jiero> 那亮度呢，这两个都是亮度1
<jiero> lol
<phoenixlzx> soiamso , L-----D , vic ,谢谢你们了
<jiero> roylez 可爱的乐乐帮帮我
<roylez_> jiero: 渣，死
<jiero> roylez_ 送你葱。
<vic> phoenixlzx: 只是天天用cad。。希望能帮到你
<jiero> vic: 有个blender出的cad哦。
<vic> jiero: ？？？名字 
<phoenixlzx> vic: :)
<jiero> vic:  http://www.ods-engineering.com/
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y ODS Engineering | Open Design Solutions
<jiero> vic: 好像，不叫caed
<vic> 靠 还得注册 
<vic> jiero: 这个不给力啊 注册还得填组织。。吗的组织到底叫啥名我也不知道啊 
<jiero> vic: 组织就写你的项目带好
<jiero> 代号
<vic> 木有  
<vic> 现在在linux下 就发现 draftsight 给力 
<jiero> vic: 德意志的那几个都不行？
<vic> jiero: 还想还有个bri什么cad的 也不错 但是貌似要授权啊 什么的不是很清楚。。。。。
<jiero> vic: 当然和autocad一样授权了
<vic> draftsight 目前免费版本不支持lisp 不给力啊  我好多lisp用不上
<vic> jiero: autocad我习惯破解了  其他的 有破解也不想用。。贱啊 
<jiero> vic: 死吧死吧。懒得自己做工具的～
<jiero> 哈哈
<vic> jiero: 嘿嘿。。。cad工具我是没能力了  写个小autolisp  还勉强
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 解决网页打不开 网络出错 看电影慢 等等小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364981 在浏览网页的时候总是出错，打不开，看电影慢的问题，这是小问题，主要是人品一定要好，好的不能再好的了，这样的人在哪里呢——在天堂。 统计信息: 发表于 由 baye366 — 2012-02-24 21:11 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/bGPOKmCErtc/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: [1000种死法4_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 恐怖
<pityonline> 我忘了怎么搭建 wordpress 了
<Freebuilder> shell 脚本， while 放进函数就不灵了。求解！
<yall> Freebuilder: paste
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 我也忘記了。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 一年没弄过了
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..我幾年了。。 
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，你比我更有情可缘
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..額。。 主要是因爲，我每次的 偶會被 gfwed.. 但是有絕大部分都木有內容
<Freebuilder> yall, 将过程拿出函数是没有问题的
<yall> Freebuilder: 贴出来啊。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么这么悲催
<yall> pityonline: 看 phoenixlzx 的帖子。
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 嗯嗯，，
<pityonline> yall: 哪里？
<yall> pityonline: 笨兔论坛上。应该是网站板块
<pityonline> yall: 谢谢
<yall> pityonline: 哦。不谢
<pityonline> yall: 其实我需要的是网站搬家后重新设置 wordpress
<yall> .
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=364984
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: sh 脚本， while 放入函数便失效 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<phoenixlzx> 网站搬家不需要重新设置wp
<Freebuilder> yall, 汗！有个变量没改！
<yall> Freebuilder: 请求的主题不存在。
<Freebuilder> yall, 我删了
<yall> .
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 需要
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 第一步，我需要让它能访问到 wordpress
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 现在访问 wp 目录一直是 404
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 稍等一下，现在有点忙
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 不急，我在回忆和搜索，你先忙
<metbsd> 大家linux用了多少年了，之前是用什么的
<zoufeng_> 123
<iDracaena> 大家知道有什么常见的hash是声称108位Hex的数值的么？
<iDracaena> 生成
<pityonline> oh yeah! 起码新 vps 上访问 wp 目录现在可以显示 ico 了
<freeflying> pityonline, 买了啥vps
<pityonline> freeflying: 还是一叶的 burstnet #1
<freeflying> pityonline, 效果如何
<pityonline> 晕，结果访问的还是老 vps，域名还没生效呢……
<pityonline> freeflying: 最便宜的了，效果对于个人玩儿玩儿还不错的
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..你有窩了。，我 只要一個就是 irc.. 反正 會記錄同步出去的
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: vps 毕竟还是可以做很多事的
<freeflying> pityonline, openvz的？
<pityonline> freeflying: 嗯
<vamadir> 大家，你们用什么Vpn？我要免费
 * CyrusYzGTt NOTE: 物價開始比之前漲超過 70% 了。。 總體是 300%的漲幅
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 哦，， 好吧，， 
<pityonline> freeflying: 我已经用过两年了，这是第三年第一个月的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看下这个 cl 怎么做
<namoamitabuddha> 我要实现 '(a b c) 互相转换 'a-b-c
<yall> vamadir: 免费的，有vpncup，就是会定时掉线。 :em06 
<ubuntu-guy> am not from CN heh
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]unity桌面开了3D特效后有时窗口边框会消失 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364987 按照 一善鱼 的帖子（http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=140531）开启了3D效果，使用了一善鱼的配置文件，但是只要一双击fusion icon桌面必然崩溃，不开启fusion icon也能正常使用3D效果但是隔一段时间（具体间隔不清楚 …
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac304365/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 让人汗颜的“绝世美女” - AcFun.tv
<ubuntu-guy> is there anyone who is good in customizing Ubuntu boot logo?
<ubuntu-guy> HI
<ubuntu-guy> !!!
<^k^> ubuntu-guy, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<pityonline> ubuntu-guy: 笨兔兔弄过 burg
<ubuntu-guy> huh?
<vamadir> <ubuntu-guy> what you doing in chinese chanel?
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 运行程序时出现 pgui：/bin/sh^M:坏的解释器：没有那个文件或目录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364997 在终端输入 ./expgui 时出现如题错误信息 怎么处理啊 ，新手菜鸟求助 expgui是一个执行程序 第一行：#!/bin/sh 统计信息: 发表于 由 DCtzs — 2012-02-24 22:35 
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 还在？
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 嗯，和都个老外在对话
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 都=>那
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 你的wordpress转移到哪里，是VPS吗
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 嗯，从旧的 vps 转移到新的
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 估计我复习下 mysql 就可以搞定了
<phoenixlzx> 不需要
<phoenixlzx> 有phpmyadmin没
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 用PHPMyAdmin就搞定了
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 你的域名解析过去没？
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 解析生效了
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 是你原来的wordpress域名吗
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 没弄 phpmyadmin 呢，我记得直接用 mysql 就可以搞定了
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 是的
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 配合屏幕呀的民、
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: phpmyadmin转移方便一点
<Huahua> Hers 又不在
<pityonline> Huahua: 你的老相好吗？
<Huahua> 不
<Huahua> 隔壁的元老
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 我顺便复习产下 mysql 吧
<Huahua> 南大的学长
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 那随便了
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: :)
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 只需要把原网站目录打包过去，转移好MySQL，修改wp-config.php里为新的MySQL连接信息，然后设置好网站目录权限就OK啦
<roylez_> Huahua: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac175574/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 大哥！你的胸罩掉了啊混蛋！ - AcFun.tv
<pityonline> irc 里隐藏 ip 是要申请啥来着？
<roylez_> pityonline: cloak
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 嗯，我准备在 mysql 中 source 一下数据库备份
<pityonline> roylez_: thx
<roylez_> pityonline: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac303903/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 2012最新福利（只有小裤裤哦） - AcFun.tv
<pityonline> roylez_: ……
<vic> 主席又开始了 
<pityonline> roylez_: 荷兰老外要隐藏下他的 IP
<roylez_> pityonline: 记得点隐藏评论
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> vic: 炫瞎你的眼
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 隐藏IP？为毛
<vic> roylez_: 不稀罕
<pityonline> roylez_: 得，他要隐私浏览，不止是 irc 里
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 挂代理嘛！
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个，你应该看过的吧 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac228879/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 红军激情演绎芬兰神曲Poika Saunoo - AcFun.tv
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 代理这种东西我也不是很理解
<adam8157> no
<roylez_> adam8157: 你果然是奥特的
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 你给他一个ssh账号不就完了嘛
<roylez_> adam8157: 注意看字幕
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 实在不行我给他一个...== 虽然不怎么快
<andyhuzhill> ^k^:那可能是因为脚本文件的编码问题  可能是DOS的编码
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 我不会做 ssh 帐号
<Huahua> 来
<roylez_> Huahua: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac36422/
<Huahua> p 姐给出 root 密码
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 不过我告诉他 IE8 和 firefox 都有隐私浏览模式
<Huahua> 咱帮您
<Huahua> 主席您坏掉了
<Huahua> clarezoe: 周末开心
<roylez_> Huahua: ......... 这个很不错的。9秒而已...
<Huahua> felixonmars: 火星猫果然也在
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 那个是不记录历史和Cookie
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 不会隐藏IP的
<Huahua> roylez_: 连中文显示都有问题的站点
<MeaCulpa_> hmmmm
<^k^> andyhuzhill, 休息一下...  ㍮ 
<roylez_> Huahua: 隐藏评论
<roylez_> Huahua: 中文可以设置，第一次不太好找
<Huahua> roylez_: bilibili 都没问题
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 如果用浏览器上网，IP 肯定是要暴露的吧？哪怕是用代理或 vpn 什么的
<roylez_> Huahua: ...
<Huahua> roylez_: 为啥这个山寨就中文不行
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac36422/
<DawnFantasy> huahua 又出来祸害人。。
<roylez_> Huahua: 我这里就可以
<Huahua> DawnFantasy: 黯然 mm 你好呀
 * adam8157 各路神人都出来了
<roylez_> 右边齿轮就是设置
<DawnFantasy> 摸摸花花
<roylez_> DawnFantasy: 你摸的是菊花吧
<DawnFantasy> roylez, 你这么清楚啊。。。
<roylez_> .
<wwliu> adam8157，难道是那位...
<phoenixlzx> pityonline: 不是的，挂代理的话服务器得到的是代理服务器的IP
<Huahua> roylez_: 坑爹呢，设置里没找到字体
<Huahua> roylez_: 而且设置界面里部分中文正常
<roylez_> Huahua: 点齿轮，点最下面的播放器设置
<Huahua> roylez_: 我知道播放器设置啊
<Huahua> roylez_: 可是里边全是方框
<adam8157> Huahua: 播放器设置里没字的那条选个字体
<roylez_> Huahua: 评论字体，是个下拉
<adam8157> Huahua: 然后旁边也check上
<MeaCulpa_> 这种货色需要看字么...
<pityonline> phoenixlzx: 代理 IP 也是跳转的嘛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: acfun看的就是评论...
<Huahua> roylez_: 里边没中文字体
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 没兴趣
<roylez_> Huahua: ... wenquanyi也没有？
<freeflying> Huahua, 你居然用回你这个nick了啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 不就是无数个阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿么
 * adam8157 youtube的html5真不错
<Huahua> freeflying: 侯总好啊
<freeflying> Huahua, 花花
<pityonline> 那个荷兰老外要我教他配置 openvpn，这下麻烦大了
<Huahua> 晚安，各位电脑好人
<Huahua> pityonline: 赞 p 姐
<pityonline> ......
<freeflying> pityonline, 你们公司是做啥的来着
<pityonline> freeflying: 投影机
<freeflying> pityonline, 那你咋老出差呢
<pityonline> freeflying: 俺们是售后……
<LOL_> 有人吗？
<LOL_> hi
<^k^> LOL_, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<freeflying> pityonline, 你们公司是代理别人的还是啥
<pityonline> freeflying: 是硬件厂商
<freeflying> pityonline, 哦
<yunfan> freeflying: ubuntu出了arm的 为何不出for mips的？
<freeflying> yunfan, mips有多少人用呢
<yunfan> freeflying: 别的不知道 ainol 那个novo7出来以后 目前用户很多
<freeflying> yunfan, 那才多少人啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 不少了 几十万该有了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: acfun 评论有啥好看得
 * MeaCulpa_ acfun的评论就是这个: awk -v col="$COLUMNS" 'BEGIN { for(i=0; i<col/4; i++) {printf("啊!")}}' | xargs yes
<freeflying> adam8157, 我们要招一个senior一个junior 的
<yall> MeaCulpa_: 不就是一大串`啊!'然后连着好多行的。
<adam8157> freeflying: 暗示么? 啥职位?
<freeflying> adam8157, post sales delivery的
<freeflying> adam8157, 你不适合
 * MeaCulpa_ 恩这样写比较好 awk -v col="$COLUMNS" 'BEGIN { for(i=0; i<col/4; i++) {s=s"啊!"}; system("yes "s);}'
<MeaCulpa_> yall: acfun我看到最多的评论就是这个...
<freeflying> adam8157, 你是想做kernel
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯, 有合适的人跟你说
<freeflying> adam8157, junior的应届生也可以
<Freebuilder> 汗！  chown 不能用 gid 的？
<maplebeats> freeflying: 明年应届的行不
<adam8157> freeflying: 给个jd链接?
<Freebuilder> 那如何由 gid 得到 group 呢？
<freeflying> adam8157, junior的这个jd还没出来
<adam8157> freeflying: 大概啥要求说说就行
<freeflying> adam8157, https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=407
<^k^> freeflying,啥网址y Working at Canonical | Canonical
<TinyShine1> 还是ubuntu的人多啊，fedora都没几个人
<adam8157> freeflying: 80% travel will be required...
<freeflying> adam8157, 不会有这么多的
<freeflying> adam8157, 不过我们不在office都叫travel
<yunfan> TinyShine1: fedora的人不屑于来这 不像红帽的 就无所谓了
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 junior 的 package大概多少?
<Freebuilder> 可以用 gid，是我搞错了！
<pityonline> freeflying: 是到处旅行吗？
<yunfan> freeflying: hmm 看这招聘要求 似乎是招去把ubuntu one给搞到国内的
<freeflying> adam8157, 不知道啊，我不是hiring manager
<freeflying> pityonline, 不是啊，我出差都没时间玩的
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯
 * adam8157 afk
<pityonline> freeflying: 我喜欢能到处跑的，像 Up in the Air 那个电影里一样的
<freeflying> pityonline, 我这周天天在办公室，下班天就黑了，根本没啥时间去玩
<pityonline> freeflying: 你还在英国吧？
<freeflying> pityonline, 我今年很有希望能飞成国航的白金卡了
<freeflying> pityonline, 是啊
<freeflying> pityonline, 你要是结婚生子了就不想这样跑了
<pityonline> freeflying: 哈哈，我就喜欢这样的，不过太忙也不好
<freeflying> pityonline, 对了，现在买个高清投影靠谱不
<pityonline> freeflying: 啊，恋！家！
<pityonline> freeflying: 家庭影院的吗？3D 的？
<freeflying> pityonline, 3D的没啥意思
<freeflying> 只要是高清投影就好了
<pityonline> freeflying: 入门级的一万以下
<pityonline> freeflying: 1080P FULL HD
<freeflying> pityonline, 这个现在大概要多少钱呢
<pityonline> freeflying: 你要买家用高清的找我们就找对了，我们的牌子在全球来说家用机方面还是很有声誉的，可惜我负责的是售后
<pityonline> freeflying: 具体价格我真不清楚，不过我可以帮你了解一下
<freeflying> pityonline, 你们是啥牌子
<pityonline> freeflying: 一般你要事先知道放映的房间的长宽高，投影尺寸和距离，再就是投影机的一些参数和功能
<pityonline> freeflying: Optoma
<pityonline> freeflying: 你回国后可以到我们办公室参观一下，有几个现场展示
<freeflying> pityonline, 这个牌子我知道啊
<freeflying> pityonline, 有机会去看看
<freeflying> 你们在三里屯了是吧
<pityonline> freeflying: 是的，在苹果店对面
<freeflying> pityonline, 我下周可能回去京广桥那边
<pityonline> freeflying: 哦，那离得不远
<freeflying> pityonline, 要是比电视贵不太多我就考虑这个了
<freeflying> pityonline, 不过投影是不是电视更耗电呢
<pityonline> freeflying: 呃，这个嘛，毕竟还是比电视贵
<freeflying> pityonline, 现在灯泡寿命多久呢
<pityonline> freeflying: 晕，我们维修只顾拧螺丝了，都没注意功耗，应该和大电视差不多
<freeflying> 呵呵
<pityonline> freeflying: 3000 小时左右
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 广告
<freeflying> pityonline, 好段啊
<pityonline> freeflying: 我们的家用机都是有双灯活动的，三年内可以免费换一颗新灯泡
<freeflying> pityonline, 3000小时用不到3年吧
<freeflying> ~3000/3/365
<pityonline> freeflying: 技术限制，现在只有 LED 光源能达到几万小时，普通投影机用的高压汞灯大都在 3000 小时左右
<pityonline> freeflying: 要看你怎么用了，当电视看肯定用不到三年啦
<freeflying> pityonline, 以每天三小时计算，只能用2年
<LOL_> pityonline: 请问13寸的本一般比较贵，对吗？
<pityonline> freeflying: 你不会每天花费三小时在这上面的
<pityonline> LOL_: 不是吧，不过最近挺流行 13 寸本的
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 不对
<pityonline> freeflying: 我见过有拿投影机当电视看的，那种老化特别快，也就能用两年多，一般三年下来大都用不到两千小时的
<LOL_> mugebjgd: pityonline 1000左右能入手一个二手的13寸本吗？
<maplebeats> 1000块就能拿下?
<pityonline> freeflying: 有的比较过份，五年了才用十几个小时，我真不知道他们买那个的出发点是啥
<freeflying> pityonline, 呵呵
<freeflying> pityonline, 所以拿这个当点使用还是不行了
<pityonline> LOL_: 大哥，你想啥呢》？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 不如买个上网本
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 买个显示器
<mugebjgd> 足够了
<vagary> 我刚在我的上网本上装的ubuntu。有点卡是为啥呢。
<mugebjgd> vagary: 因为你要用轻量级的wm
<mugebjgd> vagary: 而不是gnome
<pityonline> freeflying: 谁会拿 1080P 高清投影当电视看呢，这东西看久了都会伤眼睛的
<mugebjgd> vagary: 而不是unity
<vagary> 怎么用wm啊
<freeflying> pityonline, 这样的啊
<pityonline> LOL_: 一千多也就上网本啊
<vagary> 设置里面有吗
<freeflying> pityonline, 我是家里已经有了个高清电视，准备放卧室里，客厅里准备上投影得了
<LOL_> pityonline: 二手的也入手不了？
<LOL_> pityonline: 13寸的二手的本，啥价位？
<pityonline> freeflying: 那必须的，所以家用机亮度也很低，一般都在一千七流明以内，商用机和工程机就不一样了，起码两千流明以上，有七千多流明的
<pityonline> LOL_: 那要看二手到啥程序了
<LOL_> pityonline: 八成新
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 还不如买个上网本呢
<pityonline> freeflying: 投影机按用途分类，就分商用机，工程机和家用机
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 省电
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 上网本都是啥系统
<pityonline> freeflying: 家用机故意设计低亮度就是为了减少对眼睛的损害，商用教育的就不一样了，亮度低了坐后排的学生就啥也看不见了，但家用机有个最大的优点就是色彩比商用机要强好多倍
<freeflying> pityonline, 这样子的啊
<pityonline> LOL_: 这个行情没了解过，不过据我估计，13 寸的本和 14 寸的本价格差不了五百块钱
<pityonline> freeflying: 是啊，出发点不一样
<LOL_> pityonline: 13寸还是14寸贵？
<pityonline> freeflying: 产品定位也就不一样
<pityonline> LOL_: 13 寸贵些，也要参考具体配置
<freeflying> pityonline, 有空去你们那学学
<pityonline> freeflying: 哈哈，欢迎参观！
<LOL_> pityonline: 上网本都是啥系统？
<pityonline> LOL_: 呃，Windows 7 吧
<pityonline> LOL_: 有预装 Ubuntu 的
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 自己上arch
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 我的那个原来是meego 直接删除了
<LOL_> pityonline: 上网本和普通本有啥的区别
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 小巧 省电 但是慢些
<pityonline> LOL_: 用途不一样，配置也不一样，CPU 就不一样
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 所以用个轻量级的wm就好了
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 哦
<pityonline> LOL_: 上网本就是方便上网用的，系统较简，启动速度快，有的只有几秒
<LOL_> pityonline: 那一定有些缺陷吧
<pityonline> LOL_: 那当然啦，你用上网本打网游或跑运算绝对没戏
<LOL_> pityonline: 哦
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 就是为了省点 轻巧
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 上网本 + 台式机 才是最好的组合
<LOL_> pityonline: 想买个本用来学习，比如c语言
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 在学校不方便用台式机
<pityonline> LOL_: C 语言俺不懂啊，不知道需要不需要硬件要求
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 直接上网本完事
<LOL_> mugebjgd: pityonline 上网本能装其它的系统吗？比如bsd系列
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 什么都行
<pityonline> LOL_: 应该可以的
<LOL_> mugebjgd: pityonline 哦
<Freebuilder> ~/.bash_profile 登录不执行，咋办？
<Freebuilder> ~/.bash_profile， GDM 登录不执行，咋办？
<LOL_> 其实挺喜欢13寸的商务本的，就是没钱，，，
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: profile
<pityonline> LOL_: 我也挺喜欢 MacBook Air 13 的，也是没钱
<ubuntu-guy> Guys see you later
<LOL_> pityonline: 8000＋的那个？
<pityonline> LOL_: 嗯
<LOL_> pityonline: 想入手个二手本在学校用，
<Freebuilder> rsync 是不看文件时间戳的吗？无论新旧，只要是不同的，都用源去覆盖目标？
<pityonline> 晕，那个 ubuntu-guy 走了，不知道他找到搭建 openvpn 的方法没有
<pityonline> openvpn 版本改了，配置示例的路径改了，刚有人告诉我
<pityonline> LOL_: 其实跑 linux 什么本都可以，哈哈
<LOL_> pityonline: 哦
<pityonline> byobu 怎么把两个竖分屏切换成两个横分屏？
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 不是
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 我尝试的结果咋就是呢？无论新旧，只要是不同的，都用源去覆盖目标。
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 无论日期是否相同，都用 sum 算法，计算文件是否相同。
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 那就是不看时间戳了
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 所以同步系统都不会看时间，那样的系统不稳定
<alvin_rxg> 時間很好騙的。。
 * LOL_ 大家晚安，
<LOL_> pityonline: p姐晚安
<pityonline> LOL_: 你们跟华华学坏了，我有胡子……
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 撸管管的老婆晚安
<Freebuilder> sh 脚本开头的“set -e”什么意思？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那键盘不能回国买
<alvin_rxg> ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我刚琢磨过来 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有 umlaut
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: mlgbd
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 拆了自己裝個
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 本来就少
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么装
<binker> 大家好
<binker> 还没有睡觉阿？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德文键盘比英文键盘多
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 買個德語的鍵帽
<sevk> binker, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买不到的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 得 我还是去saturn迈巴
<alvin_rxg> :|
<binker> 今天买了一个显示器
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你也糊涂
<alvin_rxg> 我又不需要……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 键位就多
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了键帽有什么用
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没地方插
<binker> 但是我的笔记本电脑不支持输出高清信号
<mugebjgd> binker: vga
<mugebjgd> binker: 凑合着用吧
<mugebjgd> binker: vga字体会发虚 
<mugebjgd> binker: win上更严重
<RavenChan> roylez, ping
<binker> 如何才能让笔记本从VGA输出高清的视频信号
<knownbad> 看你显卡的驱动
<knownbad> 你的问的太简化了。
<alvin_rxg> amazon 還有啥東西要買的…挑了個天線，才5塊錢…加些東西湊到20塊免郵費
<knownbad> 买个 vga/dvi 还是 dvi/hdmi?
<alvin_rxg> 那破東西我又不需要
<knownbad> 我有 amazon prime.
<alvin_rxg> 這帳號每年要20塊，相對我這樣買東西不多的來說，不劃算
<knownbad> 美国的更贵。
<knownbad> 跟人分着用还可。
<alvin_rxg> 不對，要29塊
<alvin_rxg> 要不，買個 kindle？。。
<alvin_rxg> 對哦，買個筆記本的散熱底座
<DawnFantasy> 买个ipad
<DawnFantasy> 安
<knownbad> 买些套子吧，你不是交了女友？
<knownbad> 一天用个2-3个正常的。
<mayli> j
<mugebjgd> mayli: b
<alvin_rxg> 熬夜的女生…… =.=
<mugebjgd> 熬夜的妹妹 
<knownbad> 有妹妹？
<alvin_rxg> Mengyang li 好像
<mugebjgd> 李梦阳?
<knownbad> 怎么会梦阳？  不是女生吗？
<knownbad> 噢，是梦阳。
<alvin_rxg> 只知道拼音是這樣，具體的還得問 mayli 咯
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/1OTW5
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Mengyang Li - Google+
<alvin_rxg> urg
<alvin_rxg> urb
<sevk>  06:18
<mugebjgd> 重庆男子在东莞失去知觉后被切除左肾 身上多两万元
<knownbad> 不错，有给钱。
<jiero> debian
<jiero> 安装完了，怎么没有 startx。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> x都装了，kdm都运行了。。。
<jiero> 就是没界面。。。
<knownbad> .xinit?
<jiero> .xinit 没动过哦。。。不是自动生成么？
<knownbad> .xinitrc?
<jiero> debian的人说可能没装 xinit
<jiero> knownbad: 厉害哦
 * jiero 开溜去尝试了
 * jiero 让 Fedora休掉
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-25
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍠ 
<MeaCulpa> .
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan> imtxc: 你的ssh貌似到期了
<ofan> imtxc: 还续费吗
<imtxc> ofan: 续啊 这两天没有win的机器 
<ofan> 虚拟机..
<imtxc> ofan: 在学校  破机器运行自己都很吃力，行 明天或者后天 
<jiero> 回来了。源里 没有 xinit的包。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 哈哈
<ofan> jiero: 2不拉几的
<jiero> 不会设置了。
<jiero> ofan: 我还是直接换 sid 吧。毕竟好几年没用纯cli界面了。不熟悉了
<jiero> ofan: 买了 ram $18.5 得到2.5GB
<jiero> 凑成 3GB，然后卖掉 256MB ×2
<jiero> ofan: 以前太坑了竟然是 512MB+2×256MB 的组合
<jiero> adam8157_away: 现在 ultrabook都便宜了。
<knownbad> 应该在 xorg 下吧？
<jiero> knownbad: 没有。用的其他系统
<jiero> knownbad: 没有 xinit 可以进入 x 吗？
<knownbad> 可以
<jiero> knownbad:  /etc里都没有 x开头的。
<knownbad> xinit 在源里有我刚查了。
<jiero> 我看看。。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10鼠标右键菜单管理 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365019 大家好，问个问题，鼠标右键单击一个文件，然后会弹出一个对话框，我用nautulis-Action configuration tools 配置了一个右键功能，但是 我把nautulis-Action configuration tools删除后那个功能还在，现在想修改和移除那个选项，怎么办？那个配置被添加 …
<jiero> /etc/Xorg都不存在，我很奇怪呢。
<knownbad> 我用 cut 的里也有。
<jiero> 不过要等回到家才调试了。
<jiero> 现在这个Lubuntu 12.04 运行还好。
<jiero> 还是看书吧。
<jiero> 这样太吵了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 3天
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就欺负你 :D
<yall> jiero: 应该是/etc/X11吧
<jiero> yall: debian wiki =
<jiero> yall: anyway, no folder start with X/x in /etc/
<yall> jiero: 额。大便啊。不了解。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 在美国服务器等你 :D
<jiero> http://www.moddb.com/mods/samurai-wars-xr
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y Samurai Wars XR mod for Savage: The Battle for Newerth - Mod DB
<Atrix> xfce的cpu占用怎么样，高不高
<xdong> openbox配置起来好麻烦啊
<xdong> 怎么搞都不漂亮
<ofan> openbox本身就丑
<xdong> 我看一个人弄的很漂亮
<imtxc> E: You must give at least one search pattern 这是个嘛
<imtxc> 重新安装GCC也弄不好啊
<Atrix> 说说xfce的效率吧
<Atrix> 用过的同学
<xdong> 不怎么样
<jiero> openbox 没意思
<xdong> 为什么啊
<jiero> Atrix: 和openbox差不多
<imtxc> 有谁遇到过as 错误的情况
<Atrix> 最近又想把gentoo给装上，但是不知道用哪个桌面更节省资源
<Atrix> jiero: 据说openbox配置相当麻烦
<xdong> 我也是
<xdong> 不知道用那个好
<xdong> 想要一个又漂亮有轻巧的
<xdong> 不是太臃肿就是华而不实
<xdong> 郁闷的很呢
<jiero> Atrix: 你想配置啥都行。
<jiero> Atrix: 你配置个GNOME/Kwin都很烦
<jiero> Atrix: 做决定，3分钟就够了。
<imtxc> 今天学汇编 第一个程序都没弄出来 唉
<xdong> 知道openbox的配置文件放那里吗
<xdong> 汇编啊
<imtxc> xdong: 是啊  同一个hello.s 在别人的机器上可以运行 在我的上面就不好了
<xdong> 在你机器上编译呢
<imtxc> as -o hello.o hello.s  然后就
<imtxc> E: Option hello.o: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>
<imtxc> xdong: openbox的配置文件在~/.config里面
<imtxc> xdong: 知道这个是啥问题不 老师给解决不了 说as有问题
<xdong> 没有遇到过哦
<xdong> 看是不是编译选项的问题
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 软件中间件，fucking lame
<MeaCulpa> xdong: fluxbox吧
<MeaCulpa> ob 还要起个panel, 麻烦
 * MeaCulpa 盒子党满塞
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 用bbswitch关闭nVIDIA OPTIMUS独显 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365020 https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch 上下载 https://github.com/downloads/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch/bbswitch-0.4.1.tar.gz 解压,make cp bbswitch.ko /home/xxx vi /etc/rc.local Code: #!/bin/bash -e # # rc.local # # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel. # Make sure t …
<alpha080> 一觉醒来，google+又被封了
<pichina> 只能翻了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 怎么实现调用 maxima 中的函数？（Common Lisp）
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不是很清楚
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 昨天那个也不太知道
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: make-symbol symbol-name
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那个功能不需要了。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: debian 里面 maxima 是用 gcl 编译的，我搞错了。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<imtxc> 唉 还得SSH到别人的机器上去编译
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> 这东西能有啥问题啊。。
<imtxc> as -v
<imtxc> E: You must give at least one search pattern
<imtxc> 我知道了
<wxg4net> 请教 有没有在windows 上监控网络访问记录的开源或者免费软件可推荐的呢？
<imtxc> 原来是以前给了 as alisa成其他的东西了。。。
<Kandu> imtxc: aptitude search ?
<imtxc> Kandu: 是啊  看了半天才想起来
<imtxc> Kandu: 我就说为啥说要我给个搜索模式
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: which ls
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: which as
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: /usr/bin
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 就是以前把as 弄成aptitude search的别名了
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 我把系统中的包都更新到 backports 是否安全？
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: dunno
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: ?
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • i5 GT540M本ubuntu显卡驱动问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365028 上周买了华硕N43EI243SL-SL的本，现在装了ubuntu，但是显示效果很差，应该是显卡驱动的问题。 1.我下了官方最新的驱动，装上后进不了系统，就删掉了/etc/X11/xorg.conf 2.然后我又按照这个方法：加PPA源安装 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swa …
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: atom 是不是就是 number symbol boolean string?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: (not cons)
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: vector 也是？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 奇怪的规定。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 也就是说 (not (atom x)) 就是判断 x 是否是 pair?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: cons
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: cons 和 pair 有区别么
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 征人翻译An Introduction to Programming in Emacs Lisp http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365030 这么做很白痴的理由： 1.已经有中文版的 2.emacs lisp这种语言基本上是没有变化的 3.其实英语看着也不是很难 但我为什么还要做的原因： 1.中文版那个都是扫描版的 2.年代久远，10年不止了吧，那时的中文版是第一版，现在这 …
 * leyle 你是要当一辈子懦夫还是要当英雄,哪怕只有几分钟，你需要的不仅仅是勇气，而是来自心底的革命呐喊，只为惊醒少数人.一个人，无论有多坚强，也抵不过孤独，当三分黑木耳离你而去，寂寞陪伴着你，日复一日，年复一年，青春不再，智商不保 ，丧尸一般的生活，你还能忍受多久？撸！！！，左手，右手，一个人撸，即伤身，又伤神，……
<leyle> scriptkids: 如何用ipv6登录进来的？
<leyle> 我也有ipv6，不过好像登录不进来
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道啥是pair
<byNcz> 大家好  
<sevk> byNcz, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<byNcz> makefile 里要使用root权限怎么写？
<byNcz> 比如我要用makefile在/下建个test文件
<byNcz> 比如我要用makefile在/下建个test文件
<byNcz> 有人知道怎么写吗？
<leyle> byNcz: 这个行不行？http://www.hep.umn.edu/minos/WebDocs/example_makefiles.html
<sevk> leyle,啥网址y Makefile Examples
<leyle> sevk: ?
<leyle> 擦，这鸟机器人不互动。
<sevk> leyle, 休息一下...  ㍣ 
<leyle> apologize
<byNcz> 比如我要用makefile在/下建个test文件
<byNcz> 有人知道怎么写吗？
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • (G)vim中能实现emacs的eshell功能吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365033 在gvim中用:!运行shell命令时，只能停止手上工作！ 能像Eshell一样在另一窗口运行shell命令吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sw2wolf — 2012-02-25 11:39 
<imtxc> adam8157: 看来你不写汇编。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • gnome-shell安装音乐插件和回收站插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365040 https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/ ... tegration/ 音乐插件的地址， https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/48/trash/ 回收站插件地址， 新手不会安装呀，谁能教我一下吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 石塘好青年 — 2012-02-25 11:52 
<meich_> 有人知道framebuffer在内核编译的哪儿
<gDD_noauth> test
<sevk> gDD_noauth, .. ..  ㍤ 
<mayli> meich_: 各种fb驱动
<byNcz> makefile 里要使用root权限怎么写？
<ayaka> 有人用android手机知道fastboot的吗？
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么通过命令改变文本文件的行结束符 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365043 怎么通过命令把文本文件的行结束符改成linux的格式？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 twtvfhpfm — 2012-02-25 12:14 
<ayaka> 我想安装一个debian上去
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm中的qxl显卡装上驱动之后鼠标可以移动，但光标“隐身”了，看不到鼠标位置，操作起来很困难，哪位老大能帮忙解决一下？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365044 我的系统是12.04，安装上qemu-kvm1.0之后，运行kvm -vga qxl进不到图形界面，因为发行版中的qemu在编译时没有加入对spice的支持。 于是下载 …
<mayli> ayaka: 还是用chroot吧，fastboot内核很烦诶
<ayaka> mayli 内核不匹对，一些程序不行，还有速度问题
<mayli> ayaka: 你有设备的内核了？
<ayaka> 当然，debian连armhf 都有，自己还编译了一个
<ayaka> 吃饭去，等一会回来，谢谢
<yall> ls
<imtxc> 刚才看man 手册才发现screen 配置里面 bind -k F1 原来是说的F11。。。
<maplebeats> pygobject怎么get输入文本
<maplebeats> 有人知道么~.~
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于java环境搭建，搭建完了还是无法编译 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365045 $ java -version java version "1.6.0_27" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_27-b07) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.2-b06, mixed mode) 已经到现在这样了，但是编译的时候还是会提示找不到软件包，是不是因为没有配置环境变量？ 如果是。应该 …
<ayaka> back
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • 刚搭建的jdk，不太会用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365047 刚搭建了jdk， $ java -version java version "1.6.0_27" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_27-b07) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.2-b06, mixed mode) 这样，是不是就搭建好了？ 以前用openjdk的时候，是 $ javac xxx.java $ java xxx 就能看到结果，可是现在第二个指令却会 …
<yall> sevk: 告诉他。java太慢。建议用perl。
<sevk> yall, 好吧，我会告诉他，当我看到他。  ㍥ 
 * jiero 找测试者。 测试 Darktable 的中文翻译。
<jiero> 喂喂谁来啊。
<jiero> 谁有照片处理的嗜好就过来
<Zypeh> jiero, 什么来的？
<jiero> Zypeh:  Darktable 取代 Adobe Lightroom的程序
<jiero> ubuntu 台湾谁去发信息？
<imtxc> 求推荐个只有主键盘区的键盘 
<ayaka> 有人会用arm下的fastboot嘛
<ayaka> 吗
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/27713661/
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y 畜生！！！！ 陶汝坤：劳资未成年人，你们这些SB以为...
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么把这个打印出来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365051 http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html 这个python-gtk3的文档我想把它打印出来上自习的时候慢慢看,但是这个只有网页版.有人有PDF版或者有什么简单的办法搞定这玩意没. 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2012-02-25 13:43 
<jing_> hello world
<jing_> 木有人吗？
<jing_> 刚开始学ubuntu
<alpha080> None
<sevk> 新 华北校区 • 河北美术学院的有吗？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365054 统计信息: 发表于 由 liu2193836 — 2012-02-25 14:04 
<imtxc> you
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 紧急求助。如何删除ubuntu..无法格式化。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365063 安装好11.10以后。。现在想重新装个WIN和UB双系统来。。 现在用光盘重装WIN7.。。过来检测就蓝屏。。PQ无法格式化。提示错误。。 PE系统进不去。。桌面蓝屏。。这可怎么搞。。紧急求助啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiaizhu — 2012-02- …
<wzssyqa> 想grep一个大文件，条件1输出到文件1, 条件2 输出的文件2
<wzssyqa> 有什么好办法吗？两次的话太慢
<linsux> 哪里有便宜的VPN啊
<maplebeats> linsux: goagent免费的
<ofan> linsux: 有
<ofan> linsux: 9RMB/月
<linsux> 哪里的
<ofan> linsux: usa
<shan> 这里面是中文的了，呵呵
<linsux> 连接给我看下
<ofan> linsux: 没链接
<ofan> irc专卖
<linsux> ...你美国回来的吗
<linsux> 我凭什么要相信你
<linsux> 你一枚网页，二没资料的
<ofan> ...
<linsux> 难道你这样也卖出去过吗
<ofan> 要什么资料
<ofan> irc里有买的
<linsux> 你的服务器在哪里，卖过多少个，评价怎么样
<linsux> 你的声誉好不好
<ofan> 卧槽 您还是去淘宝吧
<Evanescence> 哈哈, 难道现在形成了淘宝风了??? 
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU2NDQ2MTUy.html
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y 合肥17岁“最狠官二代”泼汽油焚烧少女 取保候审叫嚣杀人全家 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<fuhao> 请教下怎么查看笔记本是否支持安装64位系统？
<ayaka> fuhao cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 超过4G内存了?
<fuhao> ayaka: 命令我知道，问题是看那个值代表支持64位呢？
<ayaka> fuhao paste its output
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：我安装了fcitx想用他的五笔，但里面只有拼音和双。没有五笔？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365069 我还多次卸载了，装也不醒。 装了个SCIM后，里面有个五笔能用，但不好用 请问下该怎么解决呀？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fdl19881 — 2012-02-25 15:06 
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 我的笔记本内存是4G的，现在装的32位系统，我想换成64位，当主服务器用～ 
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 看你的cpuinfo
<ayaka> fuhao 贴输出
<fuhao> ayaka: 稍等
<fuhao> ayaka: http://imagebin.org/200709
<ayaka> 可
<ayaka> 用文字版吧
<ayaka> 贴图片干嘛
<fuhao> ayaka: 太多了。。。
<ayaka> 装 pastebinit
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 可以装
<ayaka> 您不会在终端中粘贴复制？
<lenage> ls
<fuhao> 粘贴复制会啊
<flh> 请教：无线网上用固定ip,路由器设置开放方式，就是无密码，行。如果无线路由器加密了，那么interfaces中，如何写入密码？
<ayaka> flh 变更验证为开放方式
<flh> ayaka: 是的，我只试了一种，xp可，linux下弄不来了
<flh> ayaka: 我希望的是自动连接
<ayaka> flh  我说的是interfaces中
<fuhao> 我的另外一个主机我弄了4块，单个320G的硬盘做成了RAID5 安装系统是debian 做文件的存放，笔记本当主服务器，台式机直接通过内网共享把文件传输到笔记本，而笔记本还要承担我日常使用软件，这样的话大家给个建议我应该用32还是64系统，硬盘怎么分区呢？
<ayaka> 无论何种验证方式都可以自动连接
<mugebjgd> flh: networkmanager
<ayaka> fuhao 想过san吗？
<flh> ayaka: 没有
<ayaka> mugebjgd 图形的
<fuhao> ayaka: 没    不过可以考虑
<sound> 我的电脑如果长时间不动然后ubuntu就会睡死了          黑屏或者就一条色条      这是什么情况啊    大家有这样么
<ayaka> fuhao 像本地磁盘一样使用台式机的磁盘， nas也可考虑，不过那时基于分区的
<ayaka> flh 变更interface中的验证设定！
<flh> mugebjgd: 谢谢，再好先考虑服务器下全文本方式运行
<mugebjgd> flh: networkmanager-cli
<mugebjgd> flh: 先考虑到一个软件啥情况都支持
<flh> ayaka: 第一次弄，不知道验证方便的写法
<ayaka> flh 其实是 wpa_supplicant.conf
<ayaka> 当中 key_mgmt=NONE
<ayaka> 即可
<flh> ayaka: 谢谢，参照您的提示去做做
<ayaka> 本来不想贴的，手机贴东西不方便
<flh> ayaka: 手机也来上，行啊
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ayaka> 用android正在改debian native， yaaic好难用， 输入法也是，还是打英文快
<mugebjgd> ayaka: 手机没键盘 打中文自然慢
<ayaka> 就是不喜欢android
<mugebjgd> ayaka: 有物理键盘的还是挺爽的
<mugebjgd> ayaka: 不用android你用什么
<ayaka> 安debian armhf, 不要chroot
<ayaka> 就是卡在启动，不知道如何启动它
<zlei> 问一个问题,数据库保存博客文章,一般做法是直接保存文章内容还是保存文章文件名呢？
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请教新浪公开课视频是否侵权以及如何下载完整视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365073 这个是我看的那门课的新浪公开课地址：http://open.sina.com.cn/dongtaiwangzhan.html 该视频说是遵循：署名-非商业性使用-相同方式共享 2.5 中国大陆 (CC BY-NC-SA 2.5)，即可以自由复制、发行、展览、表演、放映、广播或通 …
<ayaka> zlei 这要看博客的设计，现在保存内容是主流，通过索引号访问
<zlei> ayaka: 图片什么的也存在数据库吗？
<Atrix> /etc/init.d是干什么的
<zlei> Atrix: 启动文件
<Atrix> zlei: 这里的文件和rc?.d的文件有什么不同
<zlei> Atrix: 一般自启动的程序在这个目录放入自己的配置文件
<zlei> .d是目录
<zlei> rc是文件
<Atrix> zlei:自启动程序？
<zlei> Atrix: archlinux的配置简单得多,其他的发行版我也不太懂
<Atrix> zlei: 谢谢啦
<zlei> Atrix: 自启动服务更准确
<zlei> Atrix: 开机会执行init.d里的文件
<zlei> .d是文件夹
<Atrix> zlei: 是不是就是说init.d里启动的程序不管启动级别，都会启动
<ofan> 按照文件名排序
<ofan> 的顺序
<flh> rsync 非常的占资源，啊啊
<ofan> 真的吗 呵呵
<shan> 在这里可以中文了，方便了，呵呵
<lizhengqian> hello 大家 好啊
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 12.04中登录界面、软件中心和Ubuntu One变化 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365076 代号为Precise Pangolin的ubuntu 12.04目前已发布Alpha 2版本，正式版将于4月26日发布。目前在ubuntu 12.04中显著的变化主要有： 1、登录界面的变化 ubuntu 12.04中登录界面做了一些调整，具体变化可查看下面的演示视频。 [flash=]http:/ …
<ofan> http://imgur.com/xjs31
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y Just dono what to do then I ...
<maplebeats> 话说,python web方面有什么好的书籍没
<Atrix> 原来ubuntu的启动是基于时间的，和传统的SystemV启动级别不一样啊
<Atrix> 基于事件的
<fuhao> ayaka: 我搜索了半天，还是不太明白 san 和 nas ... 麻烦给简介下
<ayaka> fuhao san是指通过网络访问磁盘，而nas是建立在分区之上，san 的廉价方案iscsi ,可以直接安装freenas简化架设(一个操作系统)
<mugebjgd> debian san路过
<mugebjgd> ayaka: 你的解释不对
<mugebjgd> fuhao: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/存储区域网络
<sevk> mugebjgd ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 自己看
<ayaka> 只是简化一下
<ayaka> 维基能访问？
<mugebjgd> nas也是网络访问磁盘
<mugebjgd> 墙外用户
<fuhao> 我的台式机文件只共享给主服务器系统笔记本，然后由笔记本处理传输给用户
<fuhao> mugebjgd: OK
<ayaka> 是访问磁盘，但是层次更高(相对不能进行底层访问)
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 买个dockstar
<ayaka> fuhao那样做太麻烦了
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 弄个arm盒子  samba server
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 随便访问
<fuhao> 我现有硬件是1台笔记本320G硬盘，一个台式机4块单个320G硬盘，我想让这4块硬盘做阵列，存放文件，笔记本做主服务器，暂时用半年左右～ 盒子什么的就算了吧。。。
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 费电
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请各位帮忙看下这个用wireshark抓的包正常不？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365078 192.168.1.1 是网关 连接两台机子： 192.168.1.100 （台式机） xp 192.168.1.101 （笔记本）ubuntu 无线路由是一直开着的，从来不关，但是过几天之后就会出现无法从web页面访问无线路由，两台机子都可以上网，偶尔会出 …
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 费电那倒是
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 所以我用的是dockstar + 2块硬盘
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 系统跑在2.5寸的硬盘上
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 平时写东西都在系统盘上 定时rsync过去
<Atrix> gnome-pty-helper是干什么的
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 我做的是视频存储，4块硬盘都用上情况下，你给出一个方案如何
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 4块硬盘你不组个raid?
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 弄个arm 或者 atom
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 攒个机器 4块硬盘进去
<mugebjgd> fuhao: apu也行
<ofan> arm比apu强，感觉
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 我现在有台式机一台
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 费电
<ayaka> 聊了一下午，作业斗都没做，怎么高考阿
<ofan> ayaka: 别考了
<ayaka> 可能吗
<mugebjgd> ayaka: 可能
<win7> 有人在吗
<ayaka> 好吧
<fuhao> 你的意思就是用arm 带4块硬盘咯
<mugebjgd> ayaka: 和ofan叔叔搞基 他和你结婚
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 是
<mugebjgd> ayaka: 你就去米国了
<mugebjgd> win7: 瘟鸡
<ofan> 得面基
<ofan> 我想用win8了
<win7>   The process is going to quit, because proxy service has been found on your system. Please stop the proxy service and run again. Thanks!!!   The process is going to quit, because proxy service has been found on your system. Please stop the proxy service and run again. Thanks!!! 我的在kubuntu下登陆南京广电网
<win7> 出现这个问题
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 一个arm 和4个硬盘盒报价共计多少？
<win7> mugebjgd: 。。。
<yall> win7: 取消proxy
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 不是硬盘盒
<ayaka> 去，我是标准异性恋，加二次元禁断
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 插到主板上
<fuhao> DockStar
<fuhao> 这个咯
<ayaka> win7 有代理？
<mugebjgd> fuhao: dockstar你买的到?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 有关sh脚本小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365083 最近瞎重装，想写一个安装配置脚本，遇到一些问题请教一下大家。望指教，谢谢了～ 1.怎样用命令添加和删除特定启动项。 配置过程中需要几次重启，我的想法是把配置脚本分成几个写，在第一个脚本里把下一个脚本添加入启动项，下一个脚本 …
<win7> ayaka: 没有
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 不知道。。。
<ayaka> win7 虚拟机？
<win7> ayaka: 用一个客户端如见登陆的 以前没有这种情况的
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 国内没有卖的
<mugebjgd> win7: 苦逼兔 太次了 换吧
<ayaka> 其实 san不要靠均衡很简单的说
<mugebjgd> win7: 无逼兔也次 你还是继续用瘟鸡吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我在和瘟鸡升级软件
<mugebjgd> ofan: %s/和/给
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥
<fuhao> mugebjgd:  。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你在和鸡...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用360大师
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你堕落了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 家里的电视机 + 游戏机
<mugebjgd> ofan: 无所谓 反正没东西在上面
<ayaka> debian最好
<win7> mugebjgd: 你用什么Os?
<mugebjgd> win7: arch
<mugebjgd> ofan: 装了一堆游戏
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 一个arm 报价怎么也在1300元左右吧，加上那几个DockStar 快2千了...
<mugebjgd> fuhao: dockstar里面就是arm
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 你看清楚再说
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 。。。 我是不了解这个。。。
<mugebjgd> fuhao: google 学习 搜索
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 在搜。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 maxima
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我win7下全是游戏
<ofan> 不过基本不动
<ofan> 对游戏没激情了
<ofan> 老了...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 开始搞米国白人妹子了?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还没
<ofan> mugebjgd: 急什么..
<mugebjgd> ofan: spring break我一定是能赶上了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 帮你看看去
<mugebjgd> XD
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你老婆不去？
<mugebjgd> of
<mugebjgd> ofan: 她回国
<ofan> mugebjgd: 可以去看比基尼
<mugebjgd> ofan: 比基尼 欧洲就有的看
<mugebjgd> ofan: 何必去米国看
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还是得去加州
<mugebjgd> ofan: 一堆混血
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不如欧洲纯种妹子好看
<ofan> mugebjgd: 混血才过瘾..
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 一个DockStar能带一块盘咯
<ofan> mugebjgd: 毛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我喜欢白的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不爱混血
<ofan> mugebjgd: 混血也白
<mugebjgd> fuhao: dockstar上面3个usb2
<ofan> 中美混的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 可以考虑
<ofan> mugebjgd: lol
<mugebjgd> ofan: 更爱金发妹子
<ofan> mugebjgd: 金发没特点
<ofan> mugebjgd: 红发的过瘾
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有
<mugebjgd> ofan: 毛都是金的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这就是特点
<ofan> mugebjgd: 红毛的稀有
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 如果我买一个DockStar那么其他3块盘通过USB呗？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 到处都是金的...
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 1 你买不到dockstar
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 2 你的硬盘是ide或者sata的 
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 3
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 3 忘了dockstar吧 买个atom apu的主板上4块硬盘 
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 。。。
<fuhao> 闪人
<fuhao> mugebjgd: 买个atom apu的主板 更本就不划算，我只是用半年左右，以后直接买新服务器了～
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 耗电
<ayaka> 又开始offtopic干活去了
<mugebjgd> fuhao: 新服务器? 家里用什么服务器 直接小盒子就行了
<jiero> xfce 的太差劲了。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 买个小小的arm盒子是不能运行x86服务端的啊。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 要运行多还是x86的
<mugebjgd> jiero: 文件服务器 跑毛程序 有arm debian
<jiero> mugebjgd: 不是游戏服务器么
<mugebjgd> jiero: 有工作 不乱搞表妹的人是不需要游戏服务器的
<jiero> mugebjgd: 受不了了，噪音已经超过限制，为啥ebay上就没有卖amd古老低功耗的电脑的呢。。。
<fuhao> 不是游戏服务器
<xiuyun> ¡­¡­
<yall> xiuyun: \241\255\241\255 是神马东西
<xiuyun> ²âÊÔÏÂ
<sevk> xiuyun say: ╡Бйтоб in KOI8-R ? We use UTF-8 !
<hoxily> yall: escape sequences octal base
<yall> hoxily: 额。知道。对应的，字符，是啥
<hoxily> yall: I met this sequences when I use wall command to send Chinese.
<yall> .
<hoxily> yall: 我也不知道
<yall> ● ci-Ip查询.perl 111.120.185.17
<yall> 111.120.185.17 ► CN ► China Telecom ► GuiYang County ► GuiZhou ► CN
<yall> xiuyun: 中国人。说中国话
<hoxily> yall: 我觉得是xiuyun的编码设置错误了。
<xiuyun> ÎÒ´òµÄ×ÖÄãÏÔʾ²»³öÀ´Âð
<sevk> xiuyun say: 我打的字你显示不出来吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<yall> hoxily: 肯定的额。
<fanzeyi> xiuyun: set your IRC client into `UTF-8` charset
<yall> hoxily: ub]都提示了
<yall> xiuyun: 肯定显不出的
<hoxily> yall: 那如果我们也用GB2312编码能不能互相交流呢？
<CharlieZhao> fdsa
<Evanescence> drwxrwxr-x 1 chris chris     0 Jan 31 19:05 Thailand | 这个是我用ls -l的结果,那个Jan前面的 0 是什么意思啊?
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: size?
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 可是我里面有文件啊,怎么会size=0 ?
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 因为他是的文件夹
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 我里面是音乐文件,ncmpcpp无法自动扫描出来,我才奇怪
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 他是个文件夹
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 不对 我这儿的文件夹大小都是4096
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 没理由啊,我其他一个也是文件价,却不是0
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: ext4?
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 有没有什么原因会导致这样的啊?
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 是啊
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: http://serverfault.com/questions/232093/on-linux-what-does-it-mean-when-a-directory-has-size-0-instead-of-4096
<sevk> fanzeyi ⇪ t: On linux, what does it mean when a directory has size 0 instead of 4096? - Server Fault
<Atrix> 这里面用arch的多不多
<mugebjgd> Atrix: #archlinux-cn
<ofan> Atrix: 这里全用arch的
<Atrix> archlinux-cn里面人不多啊
<mugebjgd> Atrix: 其实这里就是arch-cn
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 我看了, 没有给出解决办法啊? 难道换FileSystem ?
<fanzeyi> Atrix: mugebjgd+1
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: ... 所以你遇到的问题是什么？ 一个size为0的文件夹？
<ofan> Atrix: debian系的代我们管理而已
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 是的.里面有文件. 但是ncmpcpp无法读取.
<Atrix> ofan: 哈哈，好像ubuntu-cn最热闹了
<mugebjgd> Atrix: 人多而已
<yue> sevk:Hi
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: df -l的结果 /dev/sda6        fuseblk                137G  113G   24G  83% /media/data
<sevk> yue, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<ofan> Atrix: 最近事多，没状态扯淡...
<ofan> Atrix: 要不然..
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 竟然是fuseblk的文件系统格式
<ofan> Evanescence: 做个硬链接看看
<Atrix> mugebjgd: 流行的linux发行版里好像就只有arch没有尝试过了
<Evanescence> ofan: 我试试, 我在fstab里设置的是ntfs格式
<ofan> Evanescence: 两个文件夹做个硬链接
<Atrix> ofan: 要不然整天吹水侃大山？
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 等等 怎么又冒出来个NTFS？
<Evanescence> ofan: 我想链接到其他filesystem里,但是我记得这样好像不行
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 果然 看了下我挂的NTFS分区  文件夹的size都是0
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 我fstab里设置的是NTFS
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 肯定不行 ln 不能跨分区貌似
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 但是df -l出来的却不是,
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 跨分区可以,但是不同的FS做link不行
<Atrix> ofan: 你也是arch?
<ofan> Atrix: 本子上的不是
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: ........ ln 不能跨分区 放弃吧
<Atrix> 跨分区只能用软链接
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 哦 硬链接不能跨
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 我移动到ext4分区试试,如果可以,那肯定是ubuntu的filesystem问题了,怎么会变到fuseblk呢? 奇怪,没听说过这格式的啊
<ofan> mount -B
<ofan> 没记错的话
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 无论怎么链接,文件还是在那个fs里啊,所以读取还是一样的
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: ... 所以为什么不能直接让他去读那个分区里的东西非要用链接呢。。
<mugebjgd> rsync好慢...
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 这不是我说的,ofan说的,我前面也觉得或许link可行,后来想起来,跨不同fs不行
<ofan> 只能同fs
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 哦…… =。= 所以那个size=0的文件夹是在哪儿？ 怎么产生的？
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 不是产生的,是fs读取不对...
<fanzeyi> ofan: 刚刚测试了下我mount的ntfs分区里的东西可以ln -s到ext4
<ofan> 同类型fs
<ofan> 那是软链接
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: soft可以,hard不可以
<ofan> mount -B不行？
<fanzeyi> ofan: 是啊><  难道同fs就可以硬链接了么？
<ofan> 忘记了，只记得有种情况ln不行用mount -B就可以
<Evanescence> ofan: -B
<Evanescence> ofan: -B 是在另外的地方设置一个新的挂载点,原来那个还用,与link不同原理
<Evanescence> ofan: 无论link,还是mount -B,都无法改变文件在那个FS的格式问题啊,正在转移文件到ext4测试,8G,有点慢
<namoamitabuddha> mount -B 是 mount 不是 link
<dabian> .w
<dabian> .h
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 额,我没说是link啊,,,你没看明白么?
<ofan> Evanescence: 同类型fs不可以？
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 我知道。
<Evanescence> ofan: 同fs我说可以的啊,我没说不可以啊,,, 
<ofan> 不同分区，同类型fs
<Evanescence> 我纠结,我终于找到原因了,原来是ranger在拷贝的时候,我上次disk满了,导致第二次copy的时候文件名都有后缀~1~,所以ncmpcpp无法scan到,
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: ..........我想说 ntfs的挂载出来的文件夹size=0
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 本身就是size=0的 所以没问题
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 不是,在相同NTFS下,一个folder是4096,一个是0
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 不是本来size=0,是后缀变成~1~,所以size=0了? 这样说似乎牵强,不过确实是这个问题
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 哦 说错了 我这里的NTFS里面什么size 的文件夹都有
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 从0的到8192的到28672的 使用很正常
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 对于那个df -l 出来的结果为什么是 fuseblk  我这里 df -l 出来的第二列是 1K-blocks 
<Evanescence> 问题着出来了,接下来的,我搜索sed或awk,把~1~移除
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 你也是fstab里设置的?
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 手工mount
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 我是fstab,所以是fuseblk
<ofan> 因为那是fuse挂载的
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 我看是第二列 但是我的第二列都是数字……
<CharlieZhao> hello
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 哦 换了个参数出来了
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 难道df输出不同?
<Evanescence> df -hl
<sevk> CharlieZhao, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 我挂上去的也是fuseblk
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1434603677/
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: ntfs-3g是并不是内核模块，而是调用fuse来挂载的，所以df -ahT的结果会认为是fuseblk(blk=block)
<ofan> sevk: 给标题..
<sevk> ofan, 那是什么？  ㍪ 
<ofan> https://www.ccloud.com/?ref=b2RheWZhbnNAZ21haWwuY29t
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y Comodo Online Storage
<ofan> 又多了5G网盘
<cysnap> 这么热闹！！！！
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 原来如此, 
<cysnap> 大家都在聊什么阿？
<fanzeyi> 话说有人知道怎么实现内录么
<cysnap> 屏幕内录？
<fanzeyi> cysnap: 声音
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.10安装更新，从起后不能连接无线网络，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365085 刚安装网，进入系统 没更新前能 连接我的无线网络 更新从起后 ，网络里面就搜索不到无线信号。 请问这么回事 ？ 求大侠帮助，万谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hinche — 2012-02-25 18:02 
<fanzeyi> sevk: 这个颜色瞎眼啊…… ><
<cysnap> @fanzeyi  有很多软件都可以实现的把，小搜了以下好像还挺多
<sevk> fanzeyi, 听起来很美。  ㍪ 
<fanzeyi> cysnap: 我搜了 “linux 内录” 然后基本没有什么有用的信息
<cysnap> 直接搜: linux sound record
<fanzeyi> cysnap: =.= 那个是声音录制 内录指录制电脑中的声音 也就是说你听到的声音
<cysnap> 有强大点的支持所有设备的
<phoenixlzx> 有没有会kvpnc的？
<ofan> fanzeyi: 看你用什么mixer
<fanzeyi> ofan: alsa
<ofan> http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/Recording_audio_playing_on_the_computer
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y Recording audio playing on the computer - Audacity Wiki
<cysnap> 你找个可以选择音源的录音软件就可以了
<fanzeyi> cysnap: 好吧 我正在下载一个试试
<cysnap> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<sevk> cysnap ⇪ t: Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder
<fanzeyi> ofan: thanks ><
<cysnap> 我刚刚也搜到这个
<cysnap> 哈哈
<ofan> https://github.com/nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides - GitHub
<cysnap> 我上午折腾vimirc 失败了
<cysnap> 还是乖乖用一个gui的irc了
<ofan> use weechat
<vic> 有了主席的vimrc  从此不在折腾
<cysnap> 我是说VimIRC
<ofan> 光有vimrc有什么用
<cysnap> 不是vimrc
<ofan> 得有好插件
<vic> 靠。。。看错  i am sorry
<cysnap> 是阿，vim要各种插件都有了才强大
<CharlieZhao> well
<imtxc> hi
<sevk> imtxc, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<cysnap> hi @imtxc
<ofan> 今天晚上尿好多...
<imtxc> cysnap: 恩
 * cysnap 有点饿了！
<imtxc> ofan: 前列康
<ofan> imtxc: 靠
<namoamitabuddha> vim + 各种插件 -> emacs
<imtxc> ofan: 好使啊 别不服啊。。
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 错
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 有可能么
<cysnap> vim 需要perl interface enabled ，不重新编译可以实现么？
<lolicon> 是 emacs + vim 插件 = 带vim的emacs os
<namoamitabuddha> 我的意思是如果 vim 装很多插件为了实现离谱的功能，还是用 emacs 好。
<ofan> emcas编辑比较弱
<imtxc> lolicon: 带vim 的emacs os 可以继续使用vim的插件不
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: emacs 的键绑定太长
<ofan> 能上irc,能mail，能shell，就是编辑比较烦
<cysnap> 恩。emacs 自带了irc
<lolicon> emacs 就是一个lisp虚拟机……
<imtxc> ofan: 是啊，所以要是他在能用vim 编辑用的一些好插件就完美了。。。
<ofan> gvim也可以
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 如果想用各种插件把 vim 搞得全能的像 OS 一样，也会像 emacs 那样糟糕。
<cysnap> vim 可以预览图片么？在没有x的情况下
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: nonono 你到底装了多少插件 来看看
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 我几乎没插件。
<yue> windows下我的笔记本有一个broadcom的蓝牙模块，但在linux下检测不到。。。
<ofan> vim没插件没法用
<vic> 奇怪 在win下 google就不抽风  linux下就抽风
<yue> 谁知道怎么确定未知硬件么？lspci找不到啊
<yue> lsusb找到了==b
<namoamitabuddha> slimv, latex-suite
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: http://code.bulix.org/zmry7v-81136 我弄了这么多 也没觉得慢啊
<Atrix> cysnap: emacs可以在没有X的情况下预览图片？
<cysnap> @Atrix 没有x好像都不能显示图片吧？
<yue> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0a5c:217f Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth Controller 怎么找驱动呢
<ofan> 能显示
<namoamitabuddha> 请教 lisp 慢？
<ofan> 慢
<Atrix> cysnap: 你看你上句话，我以为你的意思是emacs能呢 ==！
<namoamitabuddha> 显示图片：fbi fbv
<namoamitabuddha> 都是 console
<cysnap> 需要特殊驱动么？
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 需要X吗
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: no
<cysnap> 我是SSH登陆到我的服务器，有时候能显示一个图片也不错阿
<imtxc> cysnap: 你用的emacs?
<cysnap> @imtxc 我用vim的
<imtxc> cysnap: 哦啊
<cysnap> 正在搜fbv
<cysnap> sevk 是存在的么？还是？
<yue> 好象是kde的问题？hcitool scan能搜到蓝牙设备
<cysnap> @sevk ?
<Atrix> 原来不是讲有个x的替代品吗，什么land
<cysnap> wayland
<yue> cysnap: sevk是bot
<cysnap> 发展得很快，linux desktop的希望
<vic> 期待wayland中
<sevk> cysnap, 休息一下...  ㍪ 
<ofan> qt才是希望
<Atrix> 不知道什么时候能包含在某个发行版中
<cysnap> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<cysnap> 阿？ @sevk 为什么说话了？
<vic> 感觉qt就跟apple似的 不授权 让gtk火了。。
<vic> apple不授权 让win火了
<yue> cysnap: 它话很多的==
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/e7fFR.png
<ofan> qt早就gpl了
<Atrix> cysnap: wayland和X一样吗
<imtxc> ofan: 哇 你这是啥
<vic> gtk发展起来了 才gpl。。。。
<ofan> 都上个世纪的事了
<cysnap> @Atrix wayland 据说比x效率高
<ofan> imtxc: 就是刚才的那个插件
<ofan> 缩进一目了然
<Atrix> Xorg running under Wayland。我在官网上看到这样一句话
<imtxc> 啥插件vim 的么 刚才没注意
<ofan> 有时候眼斜对不齐
<cysnap> @ofan
<yue> 其实日常用的时候体会不到wayland和X11有什么区别吧？
<ofan> https://github.com/nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides
<cysnap> @ofan 你那个代码折叠的那个
<imtxc> ofan: 求分享配置文件瞅瞅
<Atrix> cysnap: 什么意思啊
<Atrix> cysnap: Xorg running under Wayland.
<ofan> 不是折叠
<cysnap> gvim 的时候，鼠标选择出来会有多余字符么？
<ofan> 折叠vim本身就支持
<ofan> imtxc: 等
<cysnap> 就是旁边那个线
<imtxc> ofan: 好
<cysnap> @ofan 你那个代码对齐的那条线怎么做的阿？
<ofan> cysnap: https://github.com/nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides
<cysnap> indent 我有做阿，但是奇怪没显示
<ofan> imtxc: https://bitbucket.org/ofan/vim/src
<imtxc> ofan: tk
<cysnap> 谢谢 ofan ，，吃饭了，等会研究
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: vim 我只当编辑器用
<adam8157> roylez_: 我炒了两个菜, 相当不错
<imtxc> adam8157: 你一天没冒出来 我当你感冒还没好呢啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 你周六还一直在电脑前啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 抄你的配置终于抄出报应了今天
<adam8157> imtxc: 咋了
<vic> qt真正原生的外观是什么样子的
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊 今天我学汇编 结果 忘了你把 as 取了别名了。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 哈哈
<cysnap> qt gtk 的默认外观都好怀旧的感觉阿
<vic> 想看看 
<vic> 求链接
<imtxc> alias as sudo aptitude search 我找了好久才想起来。。
<imtxc> ofan: 你用的这个bitbucket 在我这里比github慢多了嘛
<ofan> imtxc: 我这挺快
<imtxc> ofan: 开玩喜 你在米国
 * ofan 出售private git repo
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 邮寄过来
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> ofan: private git repo... 扔dropbox里不久完了
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆你来啦
<Apollo> ÎÒÓֻعéÁË~£¡
<sevk> Apollo say: 我又回归了~！ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> adam8157: 我说给团队用的啊哈
<adam8157> hamo: roylez_ http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/NewExpress/18680159
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 水木社区-登录
<roylez_> adam8157: 要登录，渣
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆，吃泥巴
<hamo> adam8157  口味真独特...
<hamo> roylez_: 还好我有水木...
<adam8157> hamo: 这个算独特么?
<hamo> adam8157  还好...不过还是得卸了妆再看...
<adam8157> hamo: 至少底子很好啊...
 * ofan 感觉  jkl; 左方向键更合理啊
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.10没声音了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365087 如题，昨天刚装好的时候有声音的，今天开机就没有了。求高手解答啊，我是小白 统计信息: 发表于 由 fwt55 — 2012-02-25 19:07 
 * hamo 闷骚的蛋蛋...
<roylez_> hamo: 卖给毒娘了？
<hamo> roylez_: 就算是吧.....
<adam8157> ofan: 小指反应差
<imtxc> 现在vim的配置里面就这一句没理解了 谁给帮忙解释解释不if has("autocmd")  这个条件是什么时候就成立了
<ofan> adam8157: 不用小指
<roylez_> imtxc: vim版本够高
<imtxc> roylez_: 哦啊 谢谢主席
<ofan> adam8157: 无名指很快就移过去了，j上又有凸起，食指能很快定位
<imtxc> 我以为是个什么命令还是插件呢
<roylez_> hamo: 真心觉得去当毒娃还不如带帽子做测试
<adam8157> ofan: 不知道, 我已经hjkl很习惯了
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<ofan> hacker news上看的，觉得挺有道理
<adam8157> http://rayninfo.co.uk/vimtips.html
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Best of VIM Tips, gVIM's Key Features zzapper
<roylez_> adam8157: 全屏乱码，无视
<adam8157> roylez_: 大略的翻翻 还是有收获. s//的基本不看, 那是regex的技巧 不是vim的
<imtxc> adam8157: 额滴个神啊 这些人都是怎么想出来的这些技巧
<hamo> roylez_: 主席啊...求developper工作啊...
<cysnap> regex 好复杂好让人头痛
<roylez_> hamo: 给我打工
<ofan> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席帮我瞅着先
<roylez_> adam8157: 瞅啥？
<hamo> adam8157 你也要跳？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/the-cw-x-xtra-support-bra-ii-sports-bra-30-58-about-220.html
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个适合你
<adam8157> hamo: 我可没说这
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 何以解忧 唯有德刚 http://laohe.xiaozhan.org/
<roylez_> hamo: 你上班之后还上这聊天室么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 简直卧槽了 http://jandan.net/2012/02/25/sent-from-my-iphone.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 国内观光：中国傻帽们居然真的用“发自我的 iPhone”签名
<cysnap> ! 很傻很天真
<Atrix> iptable的规则ACCEPT     tcp  --  localhost            anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh
<adam8157> roylez_: 世界真奇妙
<Atrix> DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/SYN
<Atrix> 以上是我的前两条规则
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Atrix> 我用ssh登录127.0.0.1，然后删除第一条规则，为什么还能再通信呢
<hamo> roylez_: 上阿...
<roylez_> hamo: google连不上的时候直接喷你
<hamo> roylez_: 出门左转国安局...
<adam8157> roylez_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=365088  惊现内存不足
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 各位linuxer，你们的鼠标放都哪个位置？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<imtxc> ofan: 你这个是vim吧
<imtxc> ofan: gvim
<MaskRay> adam8157: markdown写beamer果然方便……你的makefile， rm -rf *.tex 似乎多余？(没有显式出现在target或prerequisite中的 file 会自动被make删除)
<adam8157> MaskRay: ? 怎么会删除?
<adam8157> MaskRay: pandoc 1.9 会正式加入beamer的支持
<adam8157> MaskRay: 会有更多的模板
<MaskRay> adam8157: %.tex  slide.tex没有显式被某个rule的target或prerequisite提到，是intermediate文件，会被自动删除
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我咋从来没遇到过自动删除文件的情况... 求解释
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • Sabayon (基于Gentoo) 安装apache 出错，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365091 Code: emerge apache 这是出错提示： Code: >>> Source configured. >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.21/work/httpd-2.2.21 ... make -j16 -s libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libapr-1.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libapr-1.la' make[1]: ** …
<adam8157> MaskRay: 啥命令时会自动删呢?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 如果 slide.tex 不是 target ，也不是 prerequisite，make执行前也不存在；而是因为有 %.tex: %.mdown 而作为中间文件生成了它
<MaskRay> adam8157: 那么 goal 达成后 slide.tex 会被删除
<adam8157> MaskRay: 要定义.INTERMEDIATE 吧
<adam8157> MaskRay: 看到文档了 我测试下
<imtxc> 都说的啥
<imtxc> 哦 知道了
<MaskRay> adam8157: 不用。这是自动隐含的 intermediate，用 .PRECIOUS 可以保留 .tex
<adam8157> MaskRay: 果然自动删除了... 我竟然从来不知道这个事情...
<imtxc> MaskRay: 额 我又落后了  才用libreoffice
<cysnap> 理科论文才要用tex吧？
<MaskRay> adam8157: 还有个更加 晦涩 的make自动重启的问题……我没搞清楚过
<cysnap> 各种公式
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 顺利升级ubuntu12.04，基本运行正常，但是也遇到bug http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365099 今天顺利升级到ubuntu12.04，运行比较正常，但是有一些bug： 1、登录桌面的时候花屏，但是进入桌面正常 2、nautilus和软件中心一直有bug发送报告 3、声卡驱动有问题，realtek ALC892的声卡好像驱动有问题，耳机有杂音而且 …
<caasi> 求助啊
<caasi> arch怎么进图形界面啊
<caasi> 折腾了半天都不行
<caasi> http://snippi.com/s/h24mgcl
<sevk> caasi,啥网址y Snippi
<caasi> http://snippi.com/s/lrjb41x
<namoamitabuddha> out of question
<zlei> MongoDB中怎么保存html文件啊
<cysnap> back
<zlei> mongodb
<Evanescence> 谁用Xterm的? 借我配置看看?
<zlei> 没人说话
<zlei> zlei
<cysnap> @ zlei ，都去夜生活了
<zlei> cy
<zlei> cysnap, xchat怎么设置在提到我的时候提示音啊
<cysnap> @ zlei , xchat？ 我都忘记了怎么用了
<cysnap> freenode 支持ipv6了？
<zlei> 冲刷
<zlei> cysnap, 那你用什么客户端呢
<cysnap> @ zlei , 我现在是linkius
<cysnap> linkinus
<vic> 和
<zlei> cysnap, 那么先进
<vic> zlei: sh
<vic> 测试 
<sevk> vic, .. ..  ㍬ 
<vic> sevk: hello
<cysnap> 我上午折腾了VimIRC ,没成功，就下载了一个gui的irc客户端
<sevk> vic, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<vic> konversation 好 
<cysnap> 很多年没用irc了，没想到，还是有开发商在做irc客户端，而且做得很漂亮
<cysnap> 要看看我的客户端的样子么？
<vic> 什么名
<namoamitabuddha> cysnap: vim-irc == vim 本来不是这样干的
<vic> sevk: 你干啥呢
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 新人，VirtualBox418安装Ubuntu1110amd64，超卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365106 我是Windows7x64的系统，安装了VirtualBox 4.1.8，虚拟ubuntu 11.10 64bit 安装完成后安装VirtualBox的增强功能 －－－－－－－－－ 问：我不知道这个增强功能是不是安装成功了，怎么看啊？ 现在晃动鼠标都是一顿一顿的感觉 － …
<sevk> vic, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他人。  ㍬ 
<cysnap> namoamitabuddha ??? 什么不是这样干的？
<vic> sevk: 不介意
<zlei> 我原来用erc的
<zlei> emacs老是开开关关的
<zlei> 就不用了
<cysnap> sevk 我可以发一个照片么？
<zlei> 还是x玼
<namoamitabuddha> cysnap: vim 是用来编辑的
<zlei> 还是xchat方便,
<zlei> xchat专业irc的
<cysnap> namoamitabuddha  哦，因为我现在没有irssi
<sevk> cysnap, 如果这样的作品问题不是硬件。  ㍬ 
<vic> konversation 也不错啊 
<cysnap> sevk ? 阿？ 什么硬件？作品？？
<sevk> cysnap, A B C。......  ㍬ 
<zlei> 提到我用英文怎么说的
<vic> about me？？？
<cysnap> xchat 也还不错了
<cysnap> 这里这么多潜水的，莫非都是在服务器上挂机的？
<L-----D> 可惜挂机不涨经验
<zlei> zlei
<zlei> zlei, 
<cysnap> 挂机可以看到大家聊天的精彩内容阿，呵呵
<alvin_rxg> cysnap: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
 * cysnap 说 zlei ，你是要这种效果么？
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<zlei> cysnap, 我要设置提到我时放提示音,但设置都是英文的看不懂啊
<cysnap> 不错阿，有logo
<cysnap> log
<zlei> al 
<zlei> zlei, 
<zlei> 旦
<zlei> zlei
<zlei> 谁提我一下吧
<cysnap> zlei  ,xchat 不是可以设置的么？
<cysnap> zlei 可以小窗你么？
<chevo> 0 0
<chevo> - - 有人没
<realrealjerry> ?
<realrealjerry> ??????
<chevo> 还真有人
<roylez_> adam8157: 玩啥呢？
<cysnap> chevo 当然有
<adam8157> roylez_: pyclewn支持terminal中的vim了
<roylez_> adam8157: 神马渣
<chevo> - - 新手压力大，以后多多指教哈～
<adam8157> roylez_: gdb调试的
<roylez_> adam8157: 有没有改google界面成以前那种的油猴脚本？受不了现在的google了
<adam8157> roylez_: 肯定有
<roylez_> adam8157: .....你给我个链接啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 我又没这需求
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<chevo> = =
<maplebeats> chevo: 一群蛋疼的人
<cysnap> 在修改wordpress 主题，有没有必要建一个git服务来托管主题代码？
<maplebeats> cysnap: 有必要
<cysnap> 有没有免费的git服务？ 可以private项目的
<cysnap> github的不能
<pityonline> cysnap: 你要熟悉的话还可以
<chevo> google code
<pityonline> cysnap: 你要熟悉 git 的话还可以
<cysnap> pityonline: 熟悉什么？
<cysnap> git 不和svn差不多么
<maplebeats> cysnap: git更方便吧
<pityonline> cysnap: 没用过 svn，git 我也只了解一点儿
<cysnap> 反正就是版本控制的东西，我有时候代码改了很多次突然想回到以前的代码又霉哟了
<maplebeats> 自己用vps建个git服务~
<cysnap> 没有了
<cysnap> 所以在研究
<pityonline> cysnap: 我之前都用笨办法，修改哪个文件之前先 cp xxx.php xxx.php.back
<cysnap> 那样好麻烦啊，有时候不停的调试调试，这样就乱七八糟了
<cysnap> 我去看看google code可以私有不
<chevo> keyi
<zlei> zlei
<maplebeats> 开源吧=,=~
<chevo> 我还以为你是maplestory
<chevo> - -
<maplebeats> chevo: ....
<cysnap> 不是不开源，是不好意思放出来
<cysnap> maplestory 有我的记忆啊
<cysnap> 想当年！！！！maple story
<maplebeats> cysnap: 放在github上有什么不好意思的
<chevo> - -
<maplebeats> cysnap: 去年我还去把我maplestory号玩了一下...升到了100级
<zlei> 怎么设都没声啊
<zlei> zlei
<chevo> 。。。
<chevo> 我好久没玩了
<cysnap> maple story 有ios 版了，可惜是单机
<maplebeats> chevo: 无挂不冒险了...
<chevo> 是啊
<L-----D> cysnap, bitbucket可以建私人项目
<cysnap> 想当年那些打怪升级的岁月
<maplebeats> cysnap: 有ＩＯＳ版了?不是说要出android版吗?
<maplebeats> cysnap: 不堪回首
<adam8157> pityonline: P姐好
<chevo> 在塞班看到过android的版本
<cysnap> L-----D: 谢谢，我正去看
<chevo> 不过哇装了玩不了。。
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋蛋好
<adam8157> ...
<chevo> 推荐点新手学习资料把，官方的wiki不是很好看
<cysnap> chevo maple story 在iphone上的体验不好，手指挡了屏幕
<cysnap> 多看 man
<pityonline> adam8157: 咱都是有胡子的人了
<chevo> 没iphone..我是小米
<adam8157> pityonline: 你开始留了?
<adam8157> pityonline: 故意掩饰
<pityonline> adam8157: 上次吃饭时你不看见了
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<maplebeats> chevo: 你要什么学习资料..
<chevo> 我小白。。什么都要
<cysnap> 你们都在哪里啊？ 还能一起吃饭？
<cysnap> chevo 你是用ubuntu desktop的？
<chevo> 是 - -
<cysnap> 悄悄说一句，我其实很久没用ubuntu了，现在一直是debian server
<zlei> zlei
<chevo> 我就用过backtrack5 和  ubuntu11.04
<Evanescence> 有人知道xterm怎么实现透明么? 
<cysnap> backtrack 是一个什么样的发行版？
<cysnap> 我才开始接触linux desktop的时候还在上高中
<adam8157> chevo: 其实这里只有我一个人, 你是第二个. 不信我用别的名字再发一遍给你看
<cysnap> 那个时候疯狂的整桌面
<chevo> = =
<L-----D> adam8157, ...
<chevo> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<chevo> 。。。。。。。。。
<chevo> 见鬼啦！！
<cysnap> :D 难道我只是一个echo？
<cysnap> 记得以前有个人配置的fvwm 好漂亮啊，我恁是整了一个月都没整成他那样
<maplebeats> ubuntu12.04好
 * adam8157 你们这些坏人 不配合我
<cysnap> 我看好ubuntu for android
<L-----D> 我不看到
<L-----D> 看好
 * cysnap 其实真的是 adam8157
<L-----D> 貌似意义不大
<maplebeats> cysnap: 我手机性能差..不行
<chevo>  - -
 * pityonline 吃饭去也
<chevo> 什么情况。。
<chevo> 我看官方的man学习去了。。大牛们再见
<maplebeats> chevo: 厉害啊...man我从来都看不懂的
<cysnap> 你们都是祖国的未来，
<chevo> - -
<maplebeats> cysnap: 谁是?
<chevo> 我18岁
<chevo> 哈哈
<cysnap> 肯定要看man啊，不然你要用一个什么命令怎么办？ 每个程序的参数你怎么知道？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 把Ubuntu10.10弄崩溃的不幸的孩纸在此请教如何再装win7+ubuntu双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365112 上午不小心把原装的ubuntu系统整崩溃了，无法，经同学建议改装win7，可是玩了几天的笨兔，发现自己已经深深地着迷了，想分出一部分盘装上ubuntu thinkpad E40 2G内存，300G硬盘，求：我应该分出多少 …
<chevo> 我不当程序员啊。。
<maplebeats> chevo: 我汗,我又老了
<cysnap> 不当程序员，你要当geek啊
<maplebeats> chevo: 这行很深...
<chevo> 我就是了解下怎么用linux和基本的web架设就好了
<cysnap> 哈哈，玩server可比desktop还难
<maplebeats> chevo: 这样子啊...一周就能学会了...书都不要
<chevo> = = 那么快？
<cysnap> 一周恐怕不够
<cysnap> 一周最多你就会个apt-get install
<chevo> ！
<L-----D> 18岁~
<whsailing> 问个硬件问题，手机来电或上网时出现闪屏，请问哪位高人知道是啥回来
<L-----D> 花样少年啊
<whsailing> 回事
<chevo> 是什么手机
<maplebeats> 我18岁的时候在做什么呢...
<cysnap> 一周时间你可以学会apache
<whsailing> ＮＯＫＩＡＮ９００
<roylez_> adam8157: 没找到。找了俩脚本，把该死的预览给禁了
<chevo> 建议拨打10086。。
<maplebeats> whsailing: N900啊...羡慕
<adam8157> roylez_: 就是为了关预览啊!!!
<chevo> 神机
<whsailing> 几百块的机子了现在
<chevo> 我上个星期才入手小米- -
<whsailing> 相信这里应该有人会有的，
<roylez_> adam8157: 为了penta里面可以选搜索框，没成功
<maplebeats> whsailing: N9到是不错,可惜价格坑爹
<whsailing> 毕竟是linux类的系统
<cysnap> 挺喜欢lumia 800
<cysnap> 等lumia 800到1500的时候考虑入一个
<adam8157> roylez_: 设置里可以关...
<L-----D> 1500...
<whsailing> 没钱啥神机都免谈
<maplebeats> 待n9　998的时候入手一个
<L-----D> 我觉得还是直接等wp8吧
<RavenChan> roylez_, 话说，启用neocomplcache以后就没法输入tab了= =
<whsailing> 没人知道硬件的吗？？
<roylez_> RavenChan: 我从来不用tab，tab就是2空格
<chevo> 打10086问下。。
<L-----D> lol
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: vimer的世界没tab
<RavenChan> roylez_, 好吧…… 还有问一下，怎么定义比如shift-tab是反向编历补全列表？
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: vimer 没 tab?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哪怕是写makefile都是拿随便啥字符代替后再换
<Evanescence> 请问xterm下能现实italic字体么?
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 个人喜好
<roylez_> RavenChan: ctrl-n
<RavenChan> roylez_, 怎么把shift-tab map到这个上去……
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 好吧，我 vimer 不合格
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: ...个人喜好而已
<whsailing> chevo，１００８６没用的，移动，联通的卡上去都一样，估计是被我摔多次给摔出问题来了，但又不知是什么问题
<chevo> = =
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 还有就是你没碰过py
<roylez_> RavenChan: 你自己弄，我没这么妖的需求
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 好吧，的确
<chevo> 拿去售后问问
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 不对啊，makefile 不是会 autoindent 的？
<roylez_> adam8157: 人都活了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: py 必须 \t?
<whsailing> :-( 
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: expandtab && smarttab
<cysnap> 一直都没有搞定awstats的中文关键词设置
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: py统一即可，要么都用空格要么都用tab, 我基本看到的项目都是空格，包括不少用到makefile的项目...
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 不过现在用makefile的py项目越来越少了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: vim 不是能 filetype 识别的么？
<zlei> zlei
<adam8157> roylez_: https://www.google.com/preferences?hl=en
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Preferences
<roylez_> adam8157: 这preference需要登录，不好
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 恩，可以
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 但我以前写makefile还是用自己的字符替换tab最后再sed的
<MeaCulpa_> 很久很久以前了...
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<lyc256> amule如何在gnome3下关联链接
<MeaCulpa_> lyc256: amule现在有telnet之类的借口么？
<MeaCulpa_> 总有油猴子脚本的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ mldonkey有
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你知道xterm为什么不能现实斜体字么? italic
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 我知道，mldonkey 直接dllink
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 還有 web 的
<adam8157> Evanescence: 不知道...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 還有 gui前端專用的接口
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 我就是想引导他走我们mldonkey正途~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 你繼續，， 
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 一个netcat搞定一切
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你不用斜体字的?
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ ..好吧，， 我貌似之用 mlnet 那個，， 
<adam8157> Evanescence: 终端下用斜体干啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> s/之/只/
<Evanescence> adam8157: 那你也不用bold的?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 好像用
<yall> bold就是\e[1m啊
<Evanescence> adam8157: 所以啊,我觉得italic和bold在一起很正常啊,我vim的colorscheme用到很多italic,突然没有italic支持了,感觉很奇怪...
<MeaCulpa_> mldonkey舒服，echo -e "auth admin XXXXXXXXX\ndllink $1\nq" | nc localhost 4000
<lyc256> gnome2 下有链接命令 直接注册ed2k协议 
<lyc256> 现在gnome3 就不行了
<lyc256> mldonkey 没有kad传输 只有搜索
<roylez_> adam8157: 终于搞定了
<adam8157> roylez_: 貌似我google一直登录的
<MeaCulpa_> lyc256: 对，mldonkey硬伤不少，据说是没开发者，还有就是被骡子打压的不爽了
<cysnap> magnet
<lyc256> MeaCulpa_:最大硬伤是不知加密协议
<zlei> zlei, 
<zlei> cysnap, 再提一下我吧
<MaskRay> adam8157: 怎么把 colorscheme molokai 的背景色改为 #000000
<MaskRay> pityonline: cp xxx.php{,.back}
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你自己的配色 改呗
<pityonline> MaskRay: 我没用过这种高级语法，我就是改一下备一个
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imm.io/hhTV.png
<pityonline> MaskRay: 俺是原始人，哈哈
<MaskRay> adam8157: 插件colorschemes里的molokai，不会改
<adam8157> MaskRay: ... set background=dark
<MaskRay> adam8157: 哦，原来background只影响有行的地方
<adam8157> MaskRay: hi Normal       guifg=White guibg=Black
<adam8157> MaskRay: 就是改配色的vim呗 一看就知道了
<MaskRay> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> MaskRay: hi那句执行看看啥效果
<MaskRay> adam8157: http://i.imm.io/hhUO.jpeg。没有行的地方颜色不对
<roylez_> adam8157: jandan搬去阿里云，最便宜的服务器都要5000一年
<adam8157> roylez_: 那么贵? Gnudog手里有阿里云...
<zlei> 谁提我一下吧谢谢
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: G狗果然满手都是G
<MeaCulpa_> lyc256: 下A足矣
<zlei> roylez: 提他下我的名字,谢谢
<zlei> 提一下
<yall> .
<MeaCulpa_> zlei: 
<zlei> zlei: 终于有声了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.realmofthemadgod.com/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Realm of the Mad God
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 玩了一天
<zlei> 机器人都下线了啊
<zlei> zzzz: 
<maplebeats> ＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺ
<zlei> 有人要nae的邀请吗
<zlei> 我有4个
<adam8157> nae是啥
<zlei> 要的话提我的名字,并给邮箱地址
<adam8157> zlei: nae是啥
<zlei> http://cnodejs.net/
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于cpufreq的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365117 装了cpufreq之后，风扇还是一直在转，不能像windoows下那样负荷高的时候才转吗？ /etc/rc.conf: <code>MODULES=(acpi-cpufreq ath5k) DAEMONS=(dbus hald syslog-ng cpufreq wpa_supplicant .....)</code> /etc/conf.d/cpufreq: <code>#configuration for cpufreq control # valid governors: # ondemand, performance, powe …
<zlei> sevk: 你好
<phoenixlzx> hi
<Zypeh> = =
<sevk> zlei, 您好！  ㍮ 
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 今天终于上到一门靠谱的课，程序设计方法学，类似编译原理...
<cysnap> roylez_  阿里云还是算了，吭人得很
<zlei> sevk: 和我说句话好么
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 能全程鼠标控制么？
<cysnap> 阿里云的备案还要关站，最后可能备案还失败
<cysnap> 关站关一个半月的，网站都不用做了
<sevk> zlei, 什么？  ㍮ 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: asdf
<zlei> sevk: 你说话我提示音,别人和我说好像没有啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我不会asdf...可以改么
<phoenixlzx> Linux下有没有可以越狱iphone4的？
<sevk> zlei, 感谢您的批评，法官。  ㍮ 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: y
<zlei> sevk: 看来不太智能啊
<sevk> zlei, 响应。  ㍮ 
<zlei> cysnap: 要nae的邀请吗？和ace一样的,只支持宁德
<zlei> 支持nodejs
<lolicon> MeaCulpa_: 听名字就觉得不类似……
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你知道xterm出现这样的颜色是怎么回事啊? hi Boolean         guifg=#AE81FF
<Evanescence> hi Character       guifg=#E6DB74
<Evanescence> hi Number          guifg=#AE81FF
<Evanescence> hi String          guifg=#E6DB74  gui=italic
<Evanescence> hi Conditional     guifg=#F92672               gui=bold
<maplebeats> handler_id = widget.connect("event", callback, data)这个data怎么理解
<lolicon> 参数 ……
<maplebeats> 我知道是个参数...
<maplebeats> 这参数用来做什么的...
<maplebeats> the data argument includes any data which should be passed when the signal is issued
<maplebeats> 么有明白...
<sick_>   IRC 的LOG在本地哪里?
<lolicon> maplebeats: 每个signal不同的吧……看文档……
<sick_> ~/.local 好像没有...
<cysnap> 每个客户端的不一样
<sick_> quassel.
<ts1233> z 
<jbdr> ?
<jbdr> 有没有人在fedora 16上安装了mysql 的
<cysnap> yum install mysql
<cysnap> 帮别人配置过centos，估计fedora也差不多
<jbdr> cysnap,:但是这个命令只安装了一部分
<jbdr> mysql-client没有安装上去
<jbdr> cysnap:试了单独用yum install  mysql-server
<jbdr> 可以是可以但是要下载何更新额外的东西。
<jbdr> 有没有直接rpm
<jbdr> 哪里可以下载的到
<jbdr> cysnap, f 15 的安装到f16应该可以吧！rpm 安装包
<cysnap> 你直接yum install mysql 不可以？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是不买了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 反正也不在家经常打字
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 关键是太贵了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 天朝又太便宜 
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那你回中南海去找工作吧。。
<cysnap> 什么啊？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么去中南海?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那里有什么好的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那邊有錢嘛
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屁 有权
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 有權就是有錢嗎。在中國有錢有毛用
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又不在天朝 
<cysnap> 在天朝，有权就等于什么都有了
<DawnFantasy> xijiao, 还在阿
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 是啊。
<DawnFantasy> xijiao, 早。。哈哈
<xijiao> ............
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 这么早就上线啦。
<mugebjgd> 在天朝有钱也有用. 起码开好车住好房
<DawnFantasy> 那是。。
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 滚
<DawnFantasy> 找好鸡
<mugebjgd> DawnFantasy: 说的对
<DawnFantasy> ：D
<maplebeats> 睡了
<TinyShine1> 这么晚了人还挺多的啊
<cysnap> 是啊，都是挂着的马甲 TinyShine1
 * LOL_ William James Sidis ,一个悲哀的人生
<^k^>  06:32
<archl_dungeon> 靠。。。看到一个卖$34的 4GB×2的套装。。。
<archl_dungeon> 。。。
<archl_dungeon> 算了，不属于我的机会
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-26
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 早上看到了 4GB *2 的ECC內存售价只有我购入 2.5gb的一倍。。。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 对了，现在开学这么忙了。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 是啊。也不是忙，主要一直不在寝室，就不上网了
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 哦。把电脑到处放吧
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 像学校里貌似都禁止6667端口啥的。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 和学校管理员沟通一下
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 是谁都不知道。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 问问
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 算了
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 前天看到nm竟然直接问作者要论文。。。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: lol
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 作者是谁？
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 只要此文不在其学校购书范围内，作者不论是谁。。。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: ..
<archl_dungeon> 当然死人不行
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 学术书籍都要购买这种垃圾规则。。。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 好吧，我认为应该反过来。。。看不收费，reference收费。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 也不错，不过在国内行不通吧
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 本来就是学校付费的。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 对方一搜这学校没给钱恩。罚钱。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何卸载gnome桌面以及相关的软件包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365146 我卸载了 gnome-shell gnome-themes-standard gnome-session gnome-session-fallback 这几个包，然后重启再安装，进入gnome界面跟我先前的一样，还是打开一个窗口就自动最大化 而且最大化后窗口的标题栏也不见了， <frame_geometry name="geometry_maximized …
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 地牢君
<Kandu> ofan: http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E8%AE%A1%E7%AE%97%E6%9C%BA%E7%A7%91%E5%AD%A6%E4%B8%8E%E6%8A%80%E6%9C%AF%E7%B3%BB  這麼多課程，四年時間能夠學會?
<^k^> Kandu,啥网址y 计算机科学与技术系_互动百科
<archl_dungeon> of
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 你才知道么。。。
<archl_dungeon> ofan: oh fantastic
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 其实我经常读了你的这个nick然后想到。。。
<archl_dungeon> ofan:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aPiplcmpRn0
<^k^> archl_dungeon,啥网址y YouTube - Mojam Art Asset Overview
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 这些你可以从 http://bit.ly/zAthBk 下载到——不过不带源代码的
<^k^> archl_dungeon,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 踢了k吧
<L-----D> Kandu, 这不多啊  我们当初比这个多
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> Spartacus下载比下A片还快的多，国内淫民威武...
<ofan> Kandu: 有些不用学的
<ofan> Kandu: 可以根据自己主要关注的方向选
<Kandu> ofan: 哪些是必修呢?
<ofan> Kandu: 我觉得 线性代数，离散数学，组成原理，操作系统必修，其他的自己看看就行了
<ofan> Kandu: 对底层感兴趣的话就得修电路基础和数字电路.
<L-----D> 数电和模电都是必修的
<ofan> 高层的就多修点数学，学学算法..
<ofan> 我这都没数点和模电
<ofan> EE的才学
<L-----D> 我们是必修 我印象深刻
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯 thx
<L-----D> 因为那年正好非典
<ofan> 现在学模电感觉基本没什么用
<L-----D> 我跑回家结果挂了
<ofan> 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 离散数学偶不及格的
<MeaCulpa_> 模电砸钱...买NB的管子作胆机功放
<DBLobster> 普通DNA提取, 叶绿体提取, 叶绿体DNA提取, 大肠杆菌质粒提取, 大肠杆菌质粒DNA酶切.
<DBLobster> O:-)
<DBLobster> xijiao: 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10音量禁音了 肿么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365150 刚在virtualbox上装了ubuntu11.10，发现总是音量禁音，也无法调节，但是看视频却是有声的，请问肿么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingpeng12 — 2012-02-26 9:55 
<fivesheep> 哈哈.. obama的g+太娱乐了
 * L-----D ride fivesheep 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】无法解析或打开软件包的列表或是状态文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365153 正在读取软件包列表。。。有错误！ E:Encountered a section with no Package:header E:Problem with Mergelist /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.xdlinux.info_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_il8n_Translation-en （这个是我们学校的源） E：无法解析或打开软件包点列表或 …
<fivesheep> L-----D: 你怎么变短了
<ofan> 软了
<ofan> http://news.163.com/12/0226/08/7R673VG900011229.html
<^k^> ofan,啥网址y 毁容少女讲述被官二代烧伤始末_网易新闻中心
<yall> ts1233: 干啥？断断续续的？
<ts1233> 不知道网怎么了
<yall> :em20 
<ts1233> :-D
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 打开多个pts时history如何处理？如何共用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365155 有些命令需要运行一段时间，有些命令的结果需要暂时保留以供对照。这个时候就需要打开多个pts。 但是新打开的那个pts的读取的history还以旧的，所以你无法用到新旧之间的那段历史，除非你事先history -a一下 同时反过来 …
<ictxiangxin> 没人聊天了？
<imtxc> ictxiangxin: 有啊有啊
<imtxc> 周末 大家都不上班了  聊天的人就少了啊
<kiyor> i unban all your ip and account from your ip
<ictxiangxin> 哦
<ictxiangxin> 我们还没开学呢
<imtxc> ictxiangxin: 哦啊。
<kiyor> but plz tell them do not destory others stuff
<ictxiangxin> 这哥是不是进错channel了？
<yangfanpx> 大家好啊！终于找到组织了啊！
<ictxiangxin> 。。。
<kiyor> oh
<kiyor> sorry
<ictxiangxin> 欢迎加入革命队伍
<imtxc> yangfanpx: ictxiangxin 你们要干什么
<yangfanpx> 开玩笑呢啊！怎么了？
<imtxc> 没咋，没咋 就无聊
<ictxiangxin> 我连cmcc，很多网站就打不开了
<yangfanpx> 哦，呵呵，新手菜鸟请多关照
<imtxc> ictxiangxin: DNS？
<ictxiangxin> imtxc: 屏蔽了
<imtxc> ictxiangxin: 哦啊
<ictxiangxin> imtxc: 外国网站，很多就上不去
<yangfanpx> 是不是需要翻墙啊？
<ictxiangxin> 不是墙的问题，是cmcc在捣乱
<yangfanpx> cmcc是什么？中国移动？
<ictxiangxin> 对啊
<yangfanpx> 无线网络啊？
<ictxiangxin> y
<yangfanpx> 我用的是电信的无线网卡
<yangfanpx> 请问大家pdf用什么软件比较好啊？
<ictxiangxin> 自带的
<ictxiangxin> documents viewer
<yangfanpx> 我用自带的卡的一比，看Full Circle的时候
<ictxiangxin> 从未卡过。。。
<yangfanpx> 汗……看来我该换电脑了……
<imtxc> yangfanpx: evince
<yangfanpx> 这是什么软件？看PDF的么？
<imtxc> yangfanpx: 就是他说的document viewer
<yangfanpx> 哦，我试试win里常用的foxitreader试试
<ictxiangxin> forxit有linux版的了？
<void1> 有了好几年了
<yangfanpx> 是啊！我在官方网站上看到的
<ictxiangxin> 。。。
<yangfanpx> 对了，还有个问题，前几天我更新3.2内核，开机的时候卡在HWActive这里了，一下午都过不去哦
<ictxiangxin> n年没更新了。。。
<imtxc> yangfanpx: envice 很好用了。
<ictxiangxin> 还是09年发布的foxit for linux
<yangfanpx> 哦，这样啊……和QQ一样的哦
<yangfanpx> envice 新立得里面有吧
<imtxc> yangfanpx: ubuntu自己带的便是
<yangfanpx> 哦……
<ictxiangxin> 明天开始上课了。。。第一节课就是信息论。。。
<ictxiangxin> 第二节课竟然是龙书。。。
<yangfanpx> 信息论啊？我们的信息论就在通信原理里面讲了一下而已，龙书是什么 ？
<ictxiangxin> 信息论是我们的专业课啊
<ictxiangxin> 我是数学系的
<ictxiangxin> 计算数学专业
<yangfanpx> 哈哈，一个让人发狂的专业啊！
<ictxiangxin> ^_^
<yangfanpx> 已经毕业好多年了，呵呵，没有上课的感觉了
<ictxiangxin> 我们竟然用龙书，压力颇大啊～～～
<yangfanpx> 不过龙书到底是什么 啊？
<ictxiangxin> 编译原理
<yangfanpx> 那为什么叫龙书呢？
<ictxiangxin> 2个子方便
<ictxiangxin> 封面画了条龙
<yangfanpx> 哈哈，这样啊！
<yall> .
<ictxiangxin> ^_^
<ictxiangxin> 有绿龙，红龙，紫龙
<ictxiangxin> 我们用的最新版的紫龙
<yangfanpx> 哈哈，我还以为是DOTA里面的龙骑士变身呢！
<ictxiangxin> 要开一门《dota》课，多好啊
<yangfanpx> 那你们可以给老师上课了
<yall> .
<yall>  :em06 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice 3.5 有所改进 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365160 源里还是没有3.5，所以就下载了安装包安装，发现有所改进啊。 例如：表格和图像的操作显示浮动窗没有了，替代的是底部集成的一些工具，这样至少好用一些了。 最讨厌原来的表格和图像编辑浮动窗了。 统计信息: 发表于  …
<mayli> ictxiangxin: 龙书很正常啊，我当年也是
<mayli> ictxiangxin: 龙树，马戏团书都是大学cs必看的基本书之一
<ictxiangxin> mayli: 据所知，没几个真正学完的
 * lolicon 没看过……
<ictxiangxin> 龙书的知识量和难度，你们都懂的
<mayli> ictxiangxin: 学完优化的路过
<mayli> ictxiangxin: 掌握优化之前的路过，学期末应该可以手写一个x86的支持（函数，递归，库绑定）的C编译器
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我在安装fcitx中文输入的时候出现了这个问题，大家帮我看下，谢谢了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365161 安装输入法等的功能功能时显示这个提示框 An unhandlable error occured There seems to be a programming error in aptdemon,the software thar allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://network.chinabyte.com/464/12274964.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y IPv6分布式拒绝服务攻击首度出现_网络_比特网
<ofan> 龙书没人看
<ofan> 现在连编译原理课都没了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-02/55177.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Intel 2.18 Linux 视频驱动发布
<yangfanpx> 吃完了，大家中午都吃了没有？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA2MTc
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Intel Releases 2.18 X.Org Linux Graphics Driver
<ictxiangxin> mayli: 我们的课设就是c编译器
<yangfanpx> C语言差点不及格的人飘过……
<yangfanpx> 刚开始学习面向对象我还以为是教大家谈恋爱的呢
<yall> yangfanpx: ...
<yangfanpx> 哈哈
<yangfanpx> 请问一下NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run怎么编译安装啊？
<ictxiangxin> 这不是源码。。。
<ictxiangxin> 右键-》属性-》权限
<yall> yangfanpx: chmod +x FILE;./FILE
<ictxiangxin> 把执行那打勾
<yangfanpx> 好的
<ictxiangxin> 然后双击运行就行了
<yall> yangfanpx: 还是尽量从源里安装驱动。不然更新内核的时候，有一定几率出问题。
<yangfanpx> yall：我就是从源里安装的驱动，更新内核都进不了X,所以才入Nvidia下载的驱动
<yall> 貌似有啥update-initramfs啥的。忘了。
<yangfanpx> initramfs是什么东东？
<yall> yangfanpx: ä½ ls /boot
<yangfanpx> 然后呢？
<imtxc> yangfanpx: 你用的什么系统啊
<yall> yangfanpx: 就能看到了
<yall> /boot/initrd啥的
<yangfanpx> Linux Inspiron-1520 3.0.0-16-generic-pae #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 13:56:31 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chrome中文网页乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365166 最近更新了Chrome版本到19.0.1049.3 但有些中文网页乱码，变成了韩文，有些网页则不会，如谷歌，此论坛。 1.png 百度乱码 2.png 谷歌 3.png 论坛没有乱码 无标题.jpg 有些网页没有乱码，但注释信息乱码。 火狐正常，但我还是习惯chrome。 统计信息:  …
<yangfanpx> 来了
<yall> ^k^: 跟你说。这人。肯定是mraandtux
<yall> ^k^: 居然不是。
<^k^> yall, 告诉我什么呢？  ㍤ 
<LOL_> William James Sidis
<LOL_> 一个悲哀的故事
<kiss_kill> 无人？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tedtochina.com/2009/10/09/paola-antonelli-on-design-as-art/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y @TEDtoChina » TED演讲汉译(全文) » 保拉·安特那利：设计即艺术
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 调整启动画面分辨率 -一场虚惊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365168 按照 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/Lucid#.E8.B0.83.E6.95.B4Plymouth.E5.90.AF.E5.8A.A8.E7.94.BB.E9.9D.A2.E5.88.86.E8.BE.A8.E7.8E.87 在ubuntu12.04调整启动画面分辨率,结果直接挂了，进不去系统，只好修改回来，只修改回来第4，第5步那两个文件， ，开机分辨率正常了 …
<sikao_lfs> 问。。。。。。如何找到合适的包？离线安装64位的ubuntu.             比如pdf文件打开了只显示英文，不显示中文啊    sudo apt-get install xpdf-chinese-simplified   xpdf-chinese-traditional  poppler-data       问题是。我如何在能上网的32位下载到64位的包？
<sikao_lfs> 大家是怎么找到deb包的？
<kiss_kill> 我也用的64位的，没什么问题
<kiss_kill> 但是有个蛮严重的问题就是 好像没有32的稳定
<L-----D> sikao_lfs, deb包管理其实就是http服务器 你可以手动去网站下
<sikao_lfs> 我悲剧了。有台电脑配置比较高。必须装64位的。而且很麻烦，使用的地方还无法上网。。。。。。。结果很多东西不知道怎么装了。
<QFeng> 请问 mkdir -Z的作用是什么，man说明没有看懂，不知道CTX是个什么东东
<sikao_lfs> 8G的内存。而且虚拟机虚拟了很多电脑。最要命的是居然不能上网。
<sikao_lfs> 屏蔽一切信号。。。。。。连无线信号都没有。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> L-----D: 恩，天啊，日子怎么过啊，我得一点一点的找到64位的相关包，还得搞清楚依赖包有那些。。。。。。。
<L-----D> 嗯 听上去就想死了
<sikao_lfs> L-----D: 恩，我估计那台电脑想用上日常读书，看小说，播放个u盘里的视频。估计都能让人吐血。。。。。。。。也许该换个思路。比如我安装一样的系统到移动硬盘。然后网上安装好所有的包。再把/var/cache/apt/archives 全部挪到那台电脑。
<kiss_kill> 可以试试arch
<sikao_lfs> kiss_kill: 无网络环境下arch安装方面比较容易找依赖？我还真没玩过arch
<LOL__> 有人吗
<yall> 无网络就算了吧
<^k^> LOL__, .. ..  ㍥ 
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ ..
<lihao> :-D
<byzantium> 大家现在用的都是linux的什么版本 比较稳定 易用 交互性好的
<byzantium> roylez, 在吗？？？？
<roylez_> byzantium: .
<byzantium> 呵呵 能给推荐个吗？？
<byzantium> roylez, 都用什么版本呐
<roylez_> byzantium: arch debian
<byzantium> debian 的那个版本呀
<byzantium> 比较稳定的
<byzantium> arch配置太麻烦 
<roylez_> testing / stable
<byzantium> stable
<byzantium> fedora10 live版本没找到 
<Yong> 比较稳定，交互性好的，我推荐debian
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 奇异现象，大家进来解答一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365173 2年前，我在一个windows 7的机子上用wubi装了ubuntu 10。 半年前，windows 7升级 Windows 8 preview不久，1一个月后，windows 8 preview突然损坏，重装windows 7后，ubuntu 10引导消失 然后，我格式化了装有ubuntu 10的分区 (中间又重装过几次系统，有win xp、vist …
<user8888> hi
<^k^> user8888, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<user8888> 请问一下，debian的dns服务器，我修改了resolv.conf，改成了8.8.8.8，但是重新启动系统以后，就恢复了，这是什么原因？
<user8888> 网络上面看到许多人这样的问题，似乎没有看到正统的解决方法
<yall> ^k^: ls
<yall> user8888: 被dhcpcd覆盖掉了吧。
<yall> # Generated by dhcpcd from eth0
<yall> # /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line
<yall> user8888: 照文件里的提示，添加对应文件就行
<^k^> yall, 响应。  ㍦ 
<user8888> yall: 应该是覆盖了，我看看那里的说明
<yall> user8888: 你添加到/etc/resolv.conf.head试试
<user8888> 似乎没有resolv.conf.head这个文件
<yall> user8888: touch一个
<Yong> gnome 3 居然不是全局菜单？
<user8888> yall: 另外，我也没有看到有这样的说明：Generated by dhcpcd from eth0
<yall> user8888: 贴文件
<user8888> yall: 你这个是哪里地方的文字？
<yall> user8888: 你咋联网的。是dhcpcd不
<user8888> yall: 贴resolve.conf的文件吗？
<yall> user8888: 对。
<user8888> yall: 是的，是dhcp分配的。网络上面也看到过说dhcp分配的会被恢复，但是我如果就想dhcp分配，然后固定dns岂不是错，所以感觉有点问题。
<user8888> yall: 好的，我贴出文件
<user8888> 就三行：
<user8888> demain lan
<user8888> search lan
<user8888> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<yall> 额。。。
<yall> 那不知道了。
<yall> user8888: 除开这些就没了？
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<user8888> yall: 对，在resolv.conf里面就三行
<user8888> yall: 没有其他了
<yall> dhcpcd then runs the configuration script which writes DNS information to resolvconf(8), if available, otherwise directly to /etc/resolv.conf.
<ofan> dhcpcd会改resolv.conf
<ofan> hack dhcpcd的脚本就行
<user8888> ofan: 要怎么处理，修改dhcpcd脚本吗？
<ofan> 对
<user8888> ofan: 是哪个文件，我先去看看
<ofan> 应该在/etc/下dhcpcd的配置文件夹里
<user8888> yall: 你上面的说明是哪里的？哪个文件
<ofan> dhcpcd有一系列脚本文件，忘了具体哪个了
<yall> user8888: man dhcpcd
<user8888> yall: 了解，一会儿也看看，到底怎么回事情
<imtxc> ofan:  老实交待  那个插件到底叫啥名字  我翻遍你的配置文件也没找到。。
<ofan> imtxc: 昨天不是发了么
<user8888> ofan: 那个dhcp目录下面，有一个文件，还有两个目录是enter和exit的
<ofan> imtxc: 配置文件里只是配置插件的
<imtxc> ofan: 是啊 我翻了半天了 没找到那个插件的名字啊
<ofan> imtxc: 插件以git submodule形式放在bundle/目录下
<user8888> ofan: 是不是就是dhclint.conf这个文件里面？
<imtxc> ofan: 恩啊 那里我也找了。。
<ofan> user8888: enter吧
<imtxc> 等我再找找
<ofan> imtxc: https://github.com/nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides - GitHub
<user8888> ofan: 那目录下面就一个debug文件，似乎还挺复杂的，有if then的判断什么的，感觉不太靠谱啊
<ofan> user8888: 或者改好resolv.con后chmod a-w resolv.conf 试试
<user8888> ofan: 你是说强行将文件设置为只读？这样似乎不太正规
<ofan> user8888: 改dhcp也不怎么正规
<ofan> dhcp也可以配置，但是懒得弄了
<user8888> ofan: 是啊，感觉改这么复杂的脚本，不太像是配置一个dns需要做的
<ofan> 没什么正不正规的，本身就是各种trick,workaround
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic与linux-headers-2.6.32-24有什么区别 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365176 我是一个linux新手，wubi安装ubuntu后重启进入ubuntu时发现有linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic与linux-headers-2.6.32-24两个选项，不知道这两个之间有什么区别，向各位大师求教了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mushuiy — 2012-02-26 14: …
<user8888> ofan: 总是感觉别扭啊，设计linux的这些应用的时候，按理不会这样才对啊
<ofan> user8888: 设计的时候这样的情况太多了
<user8888> ofan: 那要看什么东西吧？这类配置，感觉改那个nameserver，然后其他某个地方有个设置是否自动修改yes/no
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 用安全工具鎖定 
<user8888> ofan: 这样才比较合理才对
<ofan> user8888: 我记得没在dhcpcd.conf里找到这个选项
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 什么意思？
<ofan> 所以只能直接hack脚本
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 使"/etc/services"文件免疫，防止未经许可的删除或添加服务：
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 使"/etc/resolv"文件免疫，防止未经许可的删除或添加服务：
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: chattr命令？
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 嗯，這樣 NM 就不會修改 resolv.conf了，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 也適用防止被 篡改，， 
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 这样的方法似乎和用chmod改文件属性差不多吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 不一樣
<yall> root是不受文件权限限制的吧。
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 看命令说明，似乎说比chmod更加底层而已
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 只有 root才可以修改 chattr的
<jiero> roylez 玩 dungeon crawl 现在血腥了，用了一下 Rod of Destruction 就把一个 orc wizard 打的肝脑涂墙，遍地血肉——可以直接拿起来吃。
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 这样的改法，总是不太放心。
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 以后时间长了，想自动DNS的时候，可能忘记当时怎么改了。
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 不相信就算了，， 不推薦給 root用戶用
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 只要 root # rm -fr 就是了。。 反正 resolv.conf自動生成的
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 目前看起来最方便的似乎就是改resolv.conf属性最方便了，确实
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 不过，算了，我想还是设置静态的ip地址。据说这样也会放在自动生成。
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 用NM ,,的話比較省心，， 在 NM設置 dns ip,,
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: NM是什么？一个软件？
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ networkmanager
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 也可以在控制檯用，在 f14就可以了
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 似乎需要另外安装，不是基本软件？
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: tty下面也能够使用？
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 額，當時在 f14是新的特性，可以 cli運行和配置
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 我現在 gnome出問題，，都是 在 tty用 命令行 鏈接無線局域網，， 重新安裝，或者 升級系統，， 
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: f14什么意思？Fedora 14吗？
<user8888> cy
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 額
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 意思是說 從 f14開始就可以cli鏈接。。 這個特性是 nm上游開發的，， 以前f14之前還要安裝第三方的 nmcli.. 現在不需要了
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 新的软件就不用了，我到是想起来了。一会儿再gui界面下，用图形工具设置dns固定，然后再看看图形工具是改的哪个地方
<ofan> user8888: 太费劲了
<ofan> user8888: 很多gui的用的都是集中配置管理
<ofan> gnome很多用gconf
<ofan> 反人类的东西
<user8888> ofan: 你是说这些gui工具另外有配置文件，自己配置？
<ofan> user8888: 不是用的单独的配置文件，比如注册表
<user8888> ofan: 按理不会吧？这种配置的底层应该还是改resolv.conf才对
<ofan> 就是一个简单的数据库
<user8888> ofan: 对于gui自己的东西可能会有反人类的设计，基于底层的应该不会
<ofan> user8888: 注册表就是
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu11 很爽！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365178 家里有一个神舟上网本q130（1g，atom270），安装过不少系统，xp win7 ubuntu edubuntu,qimo pubby 现在安装xubuntu 感觉运行不错，特别安装chrome后挺快的， 统计信息: 发表于 由 evilive — 2012-02-26 15:01 
<caleb-> https://github.com/cauploadeb/pepflashplayer-binary # 想试用 PPAPI adobe flash 的可以下
<^k^> caleb- ⇪ t: cauploadeb/pepflashplayer-binary - GitHub
<caleb-> 有人有 chromebook 的没？求新版 libpepflashplayer.so...
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 有没有高手知道这是什么错误 建立交叉编译环境的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365180 # .bash_profile # Get the aliases and functions if [-f ~/.bashrc ]:then . ~/.bashrc f i #User specific environment and startup programs PATH=/home/embed/microblaze-elf-tools/bin:SPATH:SHOME/bin export PATH unset USERNAME source ~/.bash_profile 提示 行 14:  …
<jiero> caleb-: 今天才听说这种东西啊
<mugebjgd> caleb-: chrome的本子?
<jiero> mugebjgd: 去年中出货，好贵呢
<jiero> mugebjgd: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ACER-eMachines-EL1300-Desktop-Excellent-Working-Condition-/160745829705?pt=AU_comp_dekstop&hash=item256d32b549 
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y ACER eMachines EL1300 Desktop *Excellent Working Condition* | eBay
<jiero> mugebjgd: 这个值不值 $80？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 50欧元撑死了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> mugebjgd: umm, 欧洲便宜么。。。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 不懂doller
<mugebjgd> jiero: 换欧元说话
<jiero> mugebjgd:  125 AUD= 100 EUR
<jiero> mugebjgd: google告诉我的
<jiero> 直接输入 AUD Euro
<mugebjgd> jiero:30欧
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你的数学变差了还是评价变低了
<caleb-> jiero, mugebjgd: 跑 Chrome OS 的便宜本本
<jiero> caleb-: 好贵啊。
<mugebjgd> caleb-: 跑chrome os干嘛
<mugebjgd> caleb-: 有什么优势?
<caleb-> jiero: 可以买来改刷 ubuntu 的
<jiero> caleb-: $399可以买windows7 Home Premium的低配置了
<caleb-> mugebjgd: 便宜不怕丢
<mugebjgd> caleb-: 怕丢 上面有数据
<caleb-> mugebjgd: chrome os 就是不在本地放数据
<caleb-> mugebjgd: 丢本本完全不掉数据
<L-----D> 那些记住的用户名/密码难道不放本地？
<caleb-> L-----D: 不放啊，用 google 帐户登入的
<jiero> caleb-: 哦。对大陆的多数人来说没有用
<L-----D> 密码什么的同步也是在本地有一份复制啊
<imtxc> jiero: 你发的那个是个什么电脑啊 那么便宜
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: mugebjgd 说贵，你说便宜。。。
<caleb-> L-----D: 没有啊，全在云端
<imtxc> jiero: 看起来很好看嘛
<jiero> imtxc: acer emachine
<L-----D> 我没用过chrome os，假如全在云端很不合理啊
<caleb-> L-----D: 就是个简单 X 开机直接进浏览器，此外啥都没
<L-----D> 没有联网 我连局域网的网站也打不开了
<caleb-> L-----D: 所以全都在云端
<jiero> imtxc Dell 的 Optiplex 系也好看。
<jiero> caleb-: 恩。恩。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我觉得还是小本好 比如X61
<byzantium> 怎么样彻底删除一个软件那
<jiero> imtxc: 贵。
<byzantium> 我用apt-get remove ***  但是还有很多残余的文件那 
<imtxc> jiero: 现在也没卖的了啊
<caleb-> byzantium: apt-get purge
<jiero> imtxc: o系的是大公司订购的。一般人买到也是二手的
<jiero> imtxc: dell卖给公司的高级系才好，个人零散销售的不怎么样。
<imtxc> jiero: 哦啊 那咱也买不到嘛
<jiero> imtxc: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Search.aspx?keyword=dell&enid=400000977 奇怪，现在都是Linux了。。。
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y dell - 新蛋中国
<imtxc> jiero: 哈 你还是给我推荐个键盘吧 我的键盘坏了
<L-----D> jiero, 入门款都是这样的 你去官方买可以加win7
<jiero> imtxc: 我么。不知道。买个二手的就好了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我觉得随意了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 二手的？
<jiero> imtxc: 我这电脑除了鼠标键盘是别人给的，全都是二手的
<imtxc> jiero: 主要是像要小的  就是没有小键盘的  方便带
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么把天气显示在右上角？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365183 不仅显示日期，还显示天气 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-02-26 15:51 
<imtxc> jiero: 你厉害 有人给
<jiero> imtxc:  Dell Optiplex 755 直接从某公司买，去他们楼下拿的
<L-----D> [a-zA-Z_0-9\-]  谁告诉这个正则里匹配了  '_' 没有
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道了。
<L-----D> imtxc, 我推荐razer
<mugebjgd> razer的垃圾
<imtxc> jiero: 那个小机器看着也不错嘛
<mugebjgd> 只有傻冒才会去买
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 其实吧 价格也不能太贵啊
<mugebjgd> rapoo
<mugebjgd> 价格质量没的说
<jiero> imtxc: 买以前我想要的键盘 http://search.taobao.com/search?q=%C3%F7%BB%F9+%BA%A3%B1%B4+%BC%FC%C5%CC
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y 明基 海贝 键盘_淘宝搜索
<mugebjgd> 反正英文键盘可以从国内拿货
<L-----D> realforce的不垃圾
<L-----D> 你买吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..我看成 蛋蛋中國。。
<yall> .
<yall> L-----D: 肯定匹配_的
<imtxc> rapoo有个黄轴  
<yall> L-----D: perl,试下，不就知道了。
<mugebjgd> rapoo直接买那个最新的超薄就不错
<mugebjgd> 试过了 手感很好
<yall> 'log
<mugebjgd> 就是太贵
<L-----D> imtxc, 我估计没有多少人买国产的机械键盘
<imtxc> L-----D: 那个便宜啊
<L-----D> rapoo的布局都太小了
<L-----D> 类似笔记本键盘
<ayaka> 有人知道abootimg的吗？
<mugebjgd> 方便携带
<mugebjgd> 不过手感确实不错
<L-----D> 我没有携带键盘的需求
<mugebjgd> 亲自体验过了
<mugebjgd> 比cherry的超薄舒服
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> 啦啦啦/dell的是垃圾
<jiero> dell的键盘是垃圾啊。。。以前都推荐说啥打游戏。
<imtxc> 关键是那个rapoo的黄轴 没有小键盘 样子我觉得挺适合的
<jiero> 还不如newman的。
<L-----D> dell也有好的  比如外星人的
<hoxily> 15:45:56     L-----D | 我没有携带键盘的需求                                                                            x fanzeyi
<jiero> 没有笔记本需要携带的需要
<L-----D> hoxily, 啥？
<hoxily> L-----D: 手误
<L-----D> hoxily, 下次不要一边撸一边聊天
 * jiero 想到去死了。
<jiero> 嗯嗯。
 * jiero 退出
<mugebjgd> jiero 退出撸管去了
<ayaka> 最近offtopic越来越严重了
<LOL__> L-----D: 请问笔记本独显好还是集显好？
<mugebjgd> LOL_基线
<caleb-> LOL_看用途
<L-----D> LOL_, 新的笔记本应该都带集显了 如果是intel的
<caleb-> 不玩游戏的买独显就是浪费钱
<mugebjgd> 玩游戏请用台式机
<Yong> 玩打怪升级游戏？
<LOL__> caleb-: mugebjgd L-----D  屏幕分辨率跟什么有关？
<mugebjgd> LOL_ 屏幕有关
<LOL__> mugebjgd: ...
<caleb-> LOL__: 显卡内存
<LOL__> mugebjgd: 苹果的13'能有14** x 9**, 别的貌似都是13** x 7**
<LOL__> caleb-: 分辨率能改吗
<LOL__> caleb-: 通过换硬件能改分辨率吗
<caleb-> LOL__: 硬件上限不能改
<mugebjgd> LOL_不可能 thinkpad t520就有1920x1080的
<Yong> 我的15寸1920x1200
<caleb-> 总之要看用途吧，屏幕小是携带方便，但画面小键盘小各种不方便
<LOL__> LOL_: 你是谁?
<L-----D> 屏幕一般默认的就是最好的 往下调没意义
<LOL__> caleb-: 15'的 14** x 7** 字体看起来不是很好
 * LOL__ 想要显示很好的，
<caleb-> LOL__: 自己用还是别人用？
<LOL__> caleb-: 自己
<L-----D> 字体的显示应该和分辨率关系不大 跟dpi有关
<L-----D> 除非你觉得字体太小
<LOL__> L-----D: 哦
<caleb-> LOL__: 可以借别人的用用看，上网看口碑
<imtxc> Yong: 你的啥本
 * caleb- 不喜欢太小的本本
<changlizhi> 大家好
<LOL__> L-----D: 同样的分辨率，屏幕越小，是不是显示越好
<LOL__> caleb-: 哦
<imtxc> LOL__: 肯定的啊
<changlizhi> 怎么和bot聊天阿？
<^k^> changlizhi, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<changlizhi> 来做任务的
<LOL__> caleb-: 13"很小?
<imtxc> changlizhi: 看 它会和你搭讪的
<Yong> imtxc: 我的是一个古老thinkpad
<changlizhi> k?
<caleb-> LOL__: 不同人感覺不同啊，我喜歡 14" 以上的
<LOL__> caleb-: 哦
<L-----D> 我也喜欢14"以上的
<imtxc> Yong: 古老的本能有那么高的分辨率啊？ T60？
<L-----D> 现在买都是宽屏的
<mugebjgd> 10zoll 路过
<Yong> imtxc: 更老点
<LOL__> caleb-: L-----D 喜欢显示好点的
<Yong> imtxc: z61p
<caleb-> 主要現在技術好，本本 size 差不多就等於屏幕 size, 也不會太重
<changlizhi> 有没有嵌入式方面的大神哦
<mugebjgd> imtxc: t40就有高分屏了
<imtxc> Yong: 那货上你有的什么系统？
<caleb-> 幾年前的 14" 真的會太重
<changlizhi> 现在配置在环境好难
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 哦啊
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 同事用的是2003年的高分屏
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 哦啊
<changlizhi> arm的
<Yong> imtxc: 那货是07年的，core 2 t7600 ，4g内存，配置不算太差
<imtxc> changlizhi: 找大神干啥
<LOL__> caleb-: 现在的分辨率好像都是13** x 7**的，13"的应该比14"显示效果好吧？
<imtxc> Yong: 那还叫老
<mugebjgd> Yong: 07年的还敢说老?
<changlizhi> 我在配置的时候不回了
<Yong> imtxc: 在ivybridge 马上就要发布的情况下，core 2 确实是老了
<caleb-> LOL__: 只是 dpi 不同啊，好不好是看感覺
<imtxc> LOL__: 16:9 渣
<mugebjgd> Yong: 04年路过
<caleb-> LOL__: 比如看電影，14" 就比 13" 感覺大一點
<LOL__> caleb-: 哦
<Yong> 我现在手里用的11寸的
<L-----D> LOL_, 现在买 屏幕好就是IPS加LED背光的
<changlizhi> 怎么我发的字体是灰色的？
<Yong> 还好有屏幕自由放大
<mugebjgd> Yong: 10寸的路过
<imtxc> Yong: 11寸的本好啊 
<L-----D> changlizhi, 自己看自己就是那样的
<imtxc> mugebjgd: Yong 都是啥本 那么小
<Yong> imtxc: air 11
<imtxc> Yong: 哦啊
<mugebjgd> imtxc: asus x101h
<changlizhi> 哦，这个频道一般有多少人阿？
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 号称最薄的上网本
<changlizhi> 啊
<Yong> air 11分辨率1366x768 ，看起来字体都好小
<LOL__> Yong: 字体显示的清楚吗
<imtxc> Yong: mac os好用不
<changlizhi> 做交叉编译环境的时候应该怎么弄啊？
<Yong> 挺好用啊，unix工具都有，我用起来刚好  imtxc
<imtxc> Yong: o 啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu+usb无线网卡做软AP http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365186 1、安装hostapd sudo apt-get install hostapd 2、在/etc/目录下建一个hostapd.conf interface=wlan0 driver=nl80211 ssid=TesTen ##SSID hw_mode=g channel=11 dtim_period=1 rts_threshold=2347 fragm_threshold=2346 macaddr_acl=0 auth_algs=3 ieee80211n=1 wpa=3 wpa_passphrase=* ###wpa密码 wpa_key_mgmt=W …
<sikao_lfs> changlizhi: 个人推荐学习交叉编译。先学造LFS.
 * imtxc 完了在这个破PC上面也搞一个MAC系统试试
<Yong> imtxc: os x 的版本兼容性很差
 * caleb- 觉得不要花钱买 OS X
<Yong> 基本上每一个新版本都要全新安装
<caleb-> 买 win32 情有可原，买 OS X 实在不划算
<changlizhi> 怎么有指向性的说话？
<changlizhi> lfs是啥？
<imtxc> Yong: 哦啊 就弄个看看啥杨就行了
<LOL__> caleb-: i3的处理器，还行吗
<caleb-> 想玩 OS X 可以自己装个黑 mac, 不用钱
<caleb-> 或是去苹果专卖店玩免费的
<sikao_lfs> Yong: 恩，linux是典型个革命太剧烈太频繁，所以大家很不适应。。。。。。目前最好能搞相对稳定点的版本。
<Yong> imtxc: mac的ui稳定性肯定要胜过linux
<mugebjgd> 又见mac小白
<mugebjgd> Yong: 未必
<imtxc> changlizhi: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_From_Scratch
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: Linux From Scratch - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imtxc> caleb-: 是啊 就是看看啥样就得 也没打算用 关键现在verycd 上的镜像下载不下来了
<Yong> 光系统本书没什么好玩的啊
<Yong> 光系统本身
<Yong> 很简单的ui
<imtxc> changlizhi: 对我说话按 imt 然后TAB
<changlizhi> imt
<changlizhi> ?
<mugebjgd> changlizhi: 你键盘上没有tab键?
<Yong> 你输入你要提醒到的人的名字就可以了
<Yong> 对方就可以高亮了  mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> changlizhi: 好穷的键盘
<changlizhi> imtxc, 这样？
<imtxc> changlizhi: success
<changlizhi> 那怎么是逗号不是冒号？
<imtxc> changlizhi: 没关系的
<Yong> 冒号也是自动补全的 changlizhi
<imtxc>  只要有名字 对方就会有提示 changlizhi 
<mugebjgd> changlizhi: 客户端版本
<shan> 谁有学C语言的好方法？
<shan> 请教
<changlizhi> 有没有专门讨论嵌入式的频道？
<shan> 有没有专门讨论C语言的频道？
<changlizhi> shan, 我有html的你要么
<Yong> #embedded ?
<shan> 谢谢，我要C语言的，呵呵
<Yong> 怀疑#ubuntu-cn 是freenode里唯一的中文频道？
<changlizhi> 我也感觉是
<changlizhi> shan
<changlizhi> ？
<changlizhi> 还在不？
<Yong> shan 已经推出了
<Yong> 你们的irc是独占一个屏幕的么？
<changlizhi> xchat
<changlizhi> 窗口式的
<Yong> 我现在是三个桌面，一个主要桌面，一个irc，一个浏览器
<changlizhi> 那是神马情况
<changlizhi> roylez
<roylez_> ?
<changlizhi> roylez, 
<changlizhi> 怎么能不用每次都输入名字呢？
<changlizhi> roylez, 怎么能不用每次都输入人名呢
<roylez_> 不懂你的意思
<changlizhi> roylez, 每次都输入你的名字很麻烦
<roylez_> changlizhi: ch<tab>
<changlizhi> roylez_, 这样
<changlizhi> 那个bot好玩一点？
<yall> changlizhi: oicebot
<alvin_rxg> robotik
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • wubi安装ubuntu是一直卡在正在配置目标系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365192 wubi安装ubuntu是一直卡在正在配置目标系统是怎么回事啊~重复了好几次都卡在这里~等了一个小时都没动~~~求高手解决啊~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 旷野天、 — 2012-02-26 17:14 
<Yong> 破网络，总掉线！！！！
<cysnap> :D
<cysnap> 把昵称注册了一下
<yall> .
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 初学openGL，过来人支支招！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365195 最近刚到公司实习，以前是偏向硬件设计，现在分了图形界面设计方向了，最近一直在看openGL代码，还有EGL，包括clutter，感觉不是很适应，有没有做过的大侠支支招，这入门要领，关键是如何发现问题，怎样问问题！谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<chen> 好吧。 刚进到英语频道了。 
<chen> 那边还好有人能看懂，让我来这里，有人没
<cysnap> ？
<cysnap> what's up ? bro?
<chen> 我头一次装的UBUNTU，这里都用这个来通信么？
<cysnap> 你也可以安装QQ啊，这里重点还是讨论
<cysnap> 获悉能解决新手的一些困惑
<chen> 我是菜鸟， 这两天一直在搞这个系统，驱动，QQ，都装不上。
<chen> 你能指点我下，让我装个QQ吧。
<NWMonster> ...chen驱动要靠ubuntu的更新，qq就别妄想了，webqq凑合用吧
<chen> 我到Nvidia 下了LINUX 的驱动，就是不知道下一步了， 我菜鸟，头一次用这个系统。 
<NWMonster> 不要试图靠官方，要靠ubuntu提供现成的bin包
<imtxc> chen: QQ也就别想了 你用的哪个版本
<chen> 11.10，
<chen> UBUNTU
<chen> 这两天一直在搞，今天算是找到了个能通信的了， 就是这个。要不快成单机 了。 周围的朋友没一个会的。 
<imtxc> chen: 11 10 可以用tk
<imtxc> chen: GTKQQ
<chen> 可以用自带的UBUNTU软件中心去更新么？
<chen> 我到目前只会这一种方法，别的还要学习。
<imtxc> chen: 不可以  稍等
<chen> 哦，谢谢啊。 
<chen> 完全是什么都不知道。 
<imtxc> chen: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bill-zt/gtkqq
<chen> 把这一串输到终端就行了么？
<yall> ls
<imtxc> chen: sudo apt-get update
<imtxc> chen: 是啊
<imtxc> sudo apt-get gtk-qq
<chen> 感谢啊，马上去
<yall> imtxc: 少了个install
<chen> 这个输在哪个前面？
<chen> 是 SUDO APT－GET UPDATE 前面么？
<chen> 我现在是99％ 正在等待报头。  这个是什么意思啊
<imtxc> yall: 哦啊。。。
<imtxc> chen: sudo apt-get install gtk-qq
<imtxc> chen: 这三条 按顺序复制到命令行里面就好了
<chen> 哦， 谢谢啊
<caleb-> chen: 一开始辛苦点，熟了就好了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有一个软件包没有被完全安装或者卸载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365196 初学Ubuntu，在软件中心安了一个flash的插件，结果到更改应用时卡住了，后来点取消，也没有取消掉。一直占用软件中心不能安装别的程序。 我不知道怎么解决，最简单就是重启。重启之后显示是安装了，但没有。按卸载就卡住 …
<chen> 哈，我还买了书的， 只是上面说的和我装的系统感觉对不上号，。
<imtxc> chen: ubuntu有PPA可以安装gtkqq不错了  我在debian 里面编译了好多次都失败了终于放弃课
 * adam8157 妮可真漂亮
<chen> 请问要快点熟悉这个系统，除了去forum.ubuntu ,还有别的么？
<imtxc> gentoo 怎么没个archlinux 那样好的wiki呢就
<omengye> gentoo文档丰富，wiki就那几页了
<chen> imtxc 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你吃饭了没
<chen> 99% 正在等待报头， 是什么意思？
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 哪位大侠帮忙翻译下，stumpwm的绑定键设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365199 stumpwm的绑定键设置 2.2 节 这实在是看的晕，要是能解释的，请带上自己的解释 原文位置 http://www.nongnu.org/stumpwm/manual/stumpwm_2.html#SEC6 下面是我复制过来的，但上面斜体没了 Quote: 2.2 Binding Keys Function: define-key map key command Add a keyb …
<imtxc> chen: 好了。
<imtxc> omengye: 哦啊
<imtxc> chen: 不是吧？？
<adam8157> imtxc: gentoo的文档要更好吧
<chen> 现在感觉是完成了， 那我去哪里找这个GTKQQ呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 不知道啊 反正觉得archlinux 的wiki很爽啊
<imtxc> chen: 是在update的时候停了么还是在装的时候停了
<omengye> gtkqq的编译用这个alpha版本比较好，https://github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq/tree/alpha，这个我在gentoo amd64上编译成功了
<^k^> omengye ⇪ t: kernelhcy/gtkqq at alpha - GitHub
<chen> 刚停了好久， 不过过了， 现在是： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 ！！ 这是不是装好了， 那我去哪里找这个呢？
<imtxc> chen: 应用程序 网络 大概就是这里 我也不太清楚了
<imtxc> omengye: aur的源里面就有 哈哈
<omengye> 额 gentoo也可以用AUR么？
<yall> omengye: 额。践兔上都能装pacman.
<imtxc> chen: M-F2 然后输入gtkqq应该也可以
<omengye> 哇 
<imtxc> omengye: 没啊 我还没用过gentoo呢
<chen> M－F2 是什么意思？请问。 imtxc
<imtxc> chen: Alt+F2
<imtxc> omengye: 那个下载的里面iso  stages我就搞糊涂了 
<chen> 发现有一个GTKQQ 的图标， 不过是齿轮状的
<imtxc> chen: 先试试可以登录不 那个图标可以自己下载图标改的  
<chen> 点了没反应。。。
<imtxc> omengye: 是下载那个tar.bz2 的还是iso 的呢
<omengye> 噢 稍等
<imtxc> chen: 终端里面输入gtkqq
<chen> 用不用在前面加什么命令呢， 只输个GTKQQ，没用
<imtxc> 旁边有台闲置机器 装一遍gentoo 感受一下。
<omengye> https://nodeload.github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq/zipball/alpha
<imtxc> chen: 说啥
<omengye> 这个
<chen> 说是找不到命令。
<imtxc> omengye: 这不是QQ嘛 那啥 你安装gentoo的时候是看的那篇文档装的能给我参考下不
<mugebjgd> 直接webqq完事
<imtxc> chen: sudo apt-get install gtkqq完成了？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助：wine 了 QQ2011,都还不错，就是字体破碎，如何改？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365200 用的arch linux，每天自动更新。系统安装 了 文泉驿黑体和微米黑。这几天wine了个QQ2011正式版，可以聊天，可以传文件。够用了。缺点：主菜单出不来，不知道啥原因。最大的缺点是：登陆时字体都很清晰，但 …
<omengye> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread382445.html  
<chen> 这个命令我输了的。 
<^k^> omengye ⇪ ti: gtkqq - LinuxSir.Org
<chen> 那我再输一次
<chen> 呀。 可以了
<chen> 图标也变了， 高手啊
<LOL_> 谁能陪俺聊会呀
<LOL_> 好无聊呀
<imtxc> chen: 额 我也是菜鸟
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 撸管
<zoufeng> 聊啥啊？
<chen> 这个IRC 能加好友什么的么。 
<imtxc> chen: 以前装过一遍而已
<omengye> imtxc 奥 你说安装gentoo啊,我写了几篇
<zoufeng> 不会
<LOL_> http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/333720
<LOL_> mugebjgd: ...
<^k^> LOL_,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<imtxc> omengye: 来我瞅瞅 刚才找到文档了
<chen> 谢谢啊。 imtxc
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 纠结呀
<omengye> http://yeahmen.tk/ 都在这里了
<^k^> omengye ⇪ ti: Gentoo-Emerging | 又一个 WordPress 站点
<imtxc> chen: 客气了
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 想买个本在学校用
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 有啥推荐没
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 上网本
<zoufeng> 主打什么啊？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 学校快开C语言课程了，上网本能装GCC不？
<caleb-> LOL_: 能啊，不玩游戏做啥都行
<zoufeng> 还买上网本？
<cysnap> 可以
<LOL_> caleb-: 不能玩游戏的原因是？
<cysnap> gcc在主流平台都可以
<caleb-> LOL_: 新游戲基本跑不動，老游戲還是可以的
<yunfan> LOL_: 当然可以装gcc 我刚才就在用机器写代码
<LOL_> yunfan: 你的是？
<LOL_> caleb-: 能推荐几款吗
<yunfan> LOL_: acer的一个
<LOL_> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> LOL_: 你要图省钱 可以考虑 买个ac100 装上ubuntu 有教程的 学ansi c没问题
<caleb-> LOL_: 看预算看用途自己挑吧
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 当然可以了 别问这么弱智的问题好不好 arm上网本都能上gcc
<LOL_> caleb-: 2000以下 学习用
<caleb-> 话说电脑这东西很看人品的，有些人怎么用怎么坏
<yunfan> LOL_: 最关键是ac100很薄 买二手的又便宜 默认是装android所以几乎没有人需要 但是有人给装ubuntu 呵呵 我的就是
<caleb-> 有些人都可以用到 6~10 年不坏
<mugebjgd> LOL_: asus x101h 路过 不到1kg
<LOL_> yunfan: 给上网本装ubuntu麻烦吗？
<cysnap> 是啊，我的iphone 一代摔啊进水啊怎么都没坏
<yunfan> LOL_: nope
<yunfan> LOL_: 等下 看我的ac100装ubuntu
<zoufeng> 在哪呢？
<omengye> 哈哈 我的thinkpad e40  0199a35这款默认装的就是ubuntu呀
<LOL_> yunfan: 嗯
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你装的也是ubuntu?
<yunfan> LOL_: 拍了个照片 ==
<LOL_> yunfan: 嗯
<LOL_> http://www.360buy.com/products/670-671-1105.html
<^k^> LOL_,啥网址y 上网本 【行情 价格 评价 正品行货】
<LOL_> 从这里面给推荐款呗
<mugebjgd> LOL_: arch
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 从来不用ubuntu
<cysnap> 哈哈，看来我不是唯一的不用ubuntu还要来这里灌水的
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 哦
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 装arch简单吗
<mugebjgd> cysnap: 这里是archc-n
<imtxc> cysnap: 这里不用ubuntu 的有好多呢啊
<mugebjgd> arch-cn
<cysnap> 什么？？？？？ arch-cn?
<cysnap> why
<cysnap> 我这里显示的是ubuntu-cn 啊
<zoufeng_> 但是Ubuntu简单啊
<imtxc> cysnap: 用啥的都有
<zoufeng_> 入门很好
<yunfan> LOL_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116309
<cysnap> 我是用debian server的
<zoufeng_> 等到熟悉后可以换Gentoo
<yunfan> LOL_: 左边的
<cysnap> #debian 的老外都号热情啊
<cysnap> 有时候比较棘手的问题都会有人帮忙
<LOL_> yunfan: 嗯
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 每周优胜桌面截图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365201 在bodhi论坛上票选出来的，有的口味偏重，不过还是有些看着很不错的 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2012-02-26 19:05 
<cysnap> 对了，有个desktop叫什么enlightenment？
<cysnap> 是叫enlightment 么？
<zoufeng_> 对
<zoufeng_> Enlightment
<cysnap> 在找，以前最喜欢的桌买牛
<cysnap> 桌面
<omengye> 自从用了kde就再没弄过conky了
<cysnap> enlightenment
<LOL_> yunfan: 自带的系统是？
<CyrusYzGTt> e17
<yunfan> LOL_: 自带是android 
<cysnap> 以前就说e17很有希望
<yunfan> LOL_: 需要自己有个机器 使用 nvram把ubuntu弄上去 
<LOL_> yunfan: 华硕的eeepc怎么样
<cysnap> http://www.enlightenment.org/i/fosdem-e-crew.jpg 团队还听庞大的嘛
<yunfan> LOL_: 也没问题阿 这些都没啥问题 都是上网本嘛
<yunfan> LOL_: 只要没炸过 都可以
<LOL_> yunfan: 想找一个自带linux的，
<L-----D> enlightenment 貌似是intel出钱支持的
<yunfan> LOL_: 自己装就是了 除了龙芯本 哪个出厂自己装linux
<yunfan> LOL_: 你在哪里？ 自己不会装可以找当地lug帮忙阿
<yunfan> 在帝都的话 我可以去帮装ubuntu
<L-----D> yunfan, 这么热情难道是搞基
<LOL_> yunfan: 石家庄
<cysnap> yunfan: 在帝都？
<yunfan> L-----D: 你看 这真是 不帮忙就说我们这些人藐视群众 去帮忙 就被人怀疑有特殊目的
<cysnap> 我以前还有ubuntu发的官方光盘，6.4还是什么
<yunfan> cysnap: 你有需求？
<L-----D> LOL_, 哦 我老婆也在河北
<L-----D> 老家
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 出来下
<cysnap> yunfan: 没有啊，我现在的系统的one click install
<yunfan> cysnap: 那你说什么
<LOL_> L-----D: eeepc是很差吗
<cysnap> yunfan: 我是说你也在帝都
<cysnap> 呵呵
<LOL_> yunfan: 你的是多少寸的
<cysnap> 没别的意思，不要多想
<yunfan> LOL_: 额 我的20cm lol
<yunfan> LOL_: 搜索 toshiba ac100
<L-----D> LOL_, 不差吧 看你要做什么了
<L-----D> 我之前买了个上网本给我母亲 结果他抱怨上网打牌慢 所以基本废品了
<LOL_> yunfan: 嗯
<yunfan> L-----D: 主要是屏幕和性能 如果你够孝顺 可以考虑入个mba 给她打牌
<LOL_> L-----D: 学校快开语言的课程了，想用来学习
<L-----D> 上网本不适合编程  性能还是不行
<LOL_> MarBook Air...
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 干嘛?
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 上网本不适合编程
<cysnap> 买个mba安装windows 打牌？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 哪个傻逼说的?
<yunfan> 写个c有什么不适合的
<LOL_> mugebjgd: L-----D 
<yunfan> 我这机器i7 16G RAM 也不过是拿来浪费而已
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac305347/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 德纲装女人要穿丝袜，又让大家贱笑了 - AcFun.tv
<L-----D> 很显然 你学校开语言课 要跑个VisualStudio 你都跑不动
<yunfan> 用vs的 那叫 windows application builder 不是c coder
<adam8157> roylez_: 在看慕赫兰道, 正恐怖的情节
<yunfan> adam8157 今天不做饭了？
<adam8157> yunfan: 今天不做了, 随便吃了点 晚上煮汤圆吃
<adam8157> yunfan: 明天把剩下的肉炒了
<zlei> ChanServ: 查看帮助
<yunfan> adam8157 上次你那个鱿鱼宅 有网店地址么 我又想吃了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你还有腊肉？
<adam8157> yunfan: 鱿鱼仔 我帮你搜搜
<zlei> 看来这不是一个技术频道
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 朋友送的
<imtxc> adam8157: 太能省了你 还没吃完呢。
<adam8157> imtxc: 给我了小二十斤的香肠排骨酱肉....
<imtxc> adam8157: 哇。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 主要是我这里有冰箱和厨房.
<yunfan>  adam8157 做好的？ 
<yunfan> 居然有香肠
<imtxc> 排骨酱肉、、、、
<yunfan> 我倒是很喜欢广式香肠切片
<adam8157> imtxc: 都是我做, 他来吃
<adam8157> yunfan: 嗯 四川的
<imtxc> adam8157: 她？
<adam8157> imtxc: 大学一个宿舍的
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊 
<adam8157> yunfan: 没有我买的那个牌子的. 你自己随便挑吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 把apu的catalyst也搞定了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 应该不闪屏了
<adam8157> roylez_: yunfan imtxc 你们会做饭么
<roylez_> adam8157: 显然
<yunfan> adam8157 炒饭会
<adam8157> yunfan: 对不起你的体型
<yunfan> adam8157 跟这有啥关系？ 主要是炒菜 我不希望油滴飞出来进了我眼睛
<adam8157> yunfan: 爱吃的一般都会做饭
<yunfan> adam8157 我买了个电压力锅 可以自由的煮肉 我更爱吃大块的肉
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 炖肉要至少5个小时
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 那味道不一样
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 不需要 电压力锅 1个半小时足够 我用我家里的腌肉试过
<yunfan> 肥肉完全没了 额
<zoufeng_> 这是技术组，怎么像饭菜组啊？
<mugebjgd> 现在ati的catalyst真是给力啊
<omengye> 哈哈
<omengye> 我的是 AMD Radeon HD 6300M Series
<mugebjgd> omengye: 我这里3台都是amd
<mugebjgd> omengye: 从新到旧
<omengye> 那么多
<mugebjgd> omengye: a饭
<omengye> catalyst 版本是11.11
<mugebjgd> omengye: 12.1
<omengye> 额
<omengye> 让我看看能升级不
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac303587/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 奥尼尔不是在扣篮，他是在毁灭篮筐 - AcFun.tv
<mugebjgd> omengye: 发行版自己不升级?
<mugebjgd> omengye: 太次了
<omengye> 我擦呀，Installed versions:  12.1-r1，为嘛catalyst conytol center里catalyst的版本是11.11
<omengye> sorry 是amd catalyst control center
<zoufeng_> 谁认识熊小龙？
<omengye> 话说我这amd athlon p360 X2 这25W的CPU太不给力了
<mugebjgd> omengye: amd apu c-50路过
<mugebjgd> omengye: 跑lxde跟飞一样
<mugebjgd> omengye: 我老婆用的
<omengye> 啊 羡慕啊
<mugebjgd> omengye: 上网本
<mugebjgd> omengye: 一开始能待机9个小时
<omengye> 额 我这机子最多2.5小时
<mugebjgd> omengye: 我的上网本都能3个多小时呢
<mugebjgd> omengye: intel的
<omengye> 估计我这主板是用不上APU了
<mugebjgd> omengye: 显然不行
<mugebjgd> omengye: apu的主板基本上都有usb3支持了
<omengye> 想攒钱买个羿龙N970试试
<mugebjgd> omengye: 玩一般游戏 apu完事
<mugebjgd> omengye: a6 3650我这里跑的很爽
<omengye> 可惜机子买早了，要不也要上APU 呀
<omengye> 以前linux普遍对ati支持不佳，不过感觉现在越来越强了啊
<mugebjgd> omengye: 以前用开源驱动 现在上闭源
<oooo4dzd> 闭源貌似还是那样
<omengye> 对的呀，x11-drivers/ati-drivers  Installed versions:  12.1-r1(1)(15时41分55秒 2012年02月14日).
<oooo4dzd> 装上之后就变的很卡
<omengye> 哈哈 闭源的要强些
<omengye> 不卡呀，
<oooo4dzd> 你是什么型号的
<oooo4dzd> 我用了几种不同的步骤，都是一样的结果。。。。
<mugebjgd> oooo4dzd: 什么型号都有
<omengye> AMD Radeon HD 6300M Series
<oooo4dzd> 不过在我的机器上面确实是卡了
<oooo4dzd> 我的是HD4330
<oooo4dzd> 最近折腾了几次，都是一个鬼样
<mugebjgd> oooo4dzd: 2006年的 去年的 前年的 都跑的很不错
<oooo4dzd> 莫非是我的内核太旧？
<oooo4dzd> 我的是11.04的系统+2.6.38的内核
<omengye> 我这里是3.2.6
<omengye> 你怎么还在用2.6的内核呀
<oooo4dzd> 系统自带的，又何必换来换去
<omengye> 额 ubuntu现在没升级内核了？俺用的是gentoo
<mugebjgd> omengye: arch用户3.2.7路过
<omengye> 哈哈 gentoo-sources还没3.2.7
<mugebjgd> omengye: 所以不用编译系
<mugebjgd> omengye: 又慢又费电
<omengye> 对的，除非从kernel.org上下载编译
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<jdb11> ?
<omengye> Linux omengye 3.2.6-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Feb 25 22:37:53 UTC 2012 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II P360 Dual-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<mugebjgd> Linux asus-arch 3.2.7-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 21 16:59:04 UTC 2012 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<omengye> atom的呀
<jdb11> 开机不能进入系统，提示/dev/mapper/vg_pc-lv_root:UNEXPECTED INCONS ISTENCY;
<mugebjgd> omengye: 省电小巧 所以在家就用它
<mugebjgd> omengye: 台式机当电视
<jdb11> error reading block 7864410
<omengye> 噢 是呀，用arch又小巧又能省很多编译的麻烦
<yunfan> arch其他架构上没什么支持阿
<mugebjgd> arm
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 11.10将unity白名单改为all后仍不显示其他图标怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365207 比如输入法指示器、同步盘。 统计信息: 发表于 由 凌云七风 — 2012-02-26 20:15 
<linsuxy> 想办法弄好网银可能比桌面特效更有用
<mugebjgd> 不用网银的路过
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教使用 ranger 的大佬们一个配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365209 应该如何针对某种格式文件指定用于打开牠们的软件。 比如说我习惯用 zathura 看 pdf 文件，可是在 ranger 里头，每次开启 pdf 文件默认用的都是 evince 。 不爽 应该可以指定我喜欢的软件吧？ 在哪里配呢？  …
<MeaCulpa> 编译很费电么？
<MeaCulpa> 看片子难道不费电...
<MeaCulpa> 单位里找个一样架构的编译嘛
<Atrix> 能不能用iptables禁止flash视频
<MeaCulpa> no flash插件不就行了么
<Atrix> 校园网上不了chrome扩展网站啊
<MeaCulpa> 谁让你用chrome ：）
<alvin_rxg> Atrix: adblock 里边也可以屏蔽
<alvin_rxg> 或者簡單的停止 flash plugin
<alpha080> noscript
<omengye> chrome里有设置的呀 
<Atrix> alvin_rxg: 也是个扩展？
<omengye> 地址栏输入 chrome://plugins/ 然后把flash禁用掉
<omengye> 用扩展做什么？
<Atrix> omengye: 我知道这样可以禁用调
<Atrix> 也就是说没办法通过iptable禁止flash流量
<omengye> 额 这个不懂
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 11.1 nvidia gtx460 官方驱动安装方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365211 在网上找了N多个帖子，但是关于手动安装N卡官方驱动的方法都是不正确的，有的是摘抄以前的文章，但更多的则是盲目的照搬别人的文章而已，颇有以讹传讹的样子。 所以在这里恳请真正在ubuntu11.1上安装过N卡官方驱动的朋 …
<user8888> hello
<^k^> user8888, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<user8888> 请教一下：/etc/network/interfaces中配置静态IP，其中的network参数是什么意思？
<user8888>  13 iface eth0 inet static  14     address 192.168.1.42  15     network 192.168.1.0  17     netmask 255.255.255.128  18     broadcast 192.168.1.0
<user8888> 喂～～
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 明天上班不？
<alvin_rxg> user8888: man interfaces
<user8888> alvin_rxg: 好
<roylez_> adam8157: 有什么老电影，推荐下，ppstream能看的那种
<alpha080> roylez_: 索多玛120天
<adam8157> roylez_: 狙击电话亭
<roylez_> adam8157 alpha080 多谢...
<alpha080> roylez_: the story of O 不错，顺便问下，你用octopress?
<roylez_> alpha080: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 上
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 居然把这n年前的片子又拿来放 http://www.gewara.com/movie/143778
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 新龙门客栈_在线购买电影票_影评影讯_影院排片_格瓦拉生活网
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 经典嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 现在的90后很空虚的
<alpha080> roylez_: 能用restsructuretext写么？
<roylez_> alpha080: 貌似不能。rst是python的玩意。用ruby的没有用这个的
<MeaCulpa> 又一个rst党，主席把他忽悠去markdown?
<alpha080> roylez_: 郁闷了，不想学markdown啊
<roylez_> alpha080: 不过有那么重要吗，markdown的格式跟rst差不多 
<MeaCulpa> :)
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚掉线了
<roylez_> alpha080: 学起来最多10分钟
<MeaCulpa> 洗澡
<ghosTM55> hi all
<^k^> ghosTM55, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<roylez_> alpha080: 你妹，居然给我推荐禁片...
<alpha080> 呃，下周试试看。。先放松会儿。
<roylez_> adam8157: 还是蛋蛋是好人
<alpha080> roylez_: 没有看禁片的人生不是完整的人生
<alpha080> roylez_: 要不飞跃疯人院？
<alpha080> 这不是禁片了
<roylez_> alpha080: 这个看过了，没啥感觉
<roylez_> alpha080: 你适合去看北野武的《大逃杀》
<alpha080> 那个很差劲的
<roylez_> adam8157: 金凯瑞....
<roylez_> adam8157: 金克拉
<adam8157> roylez_: 摩登大圣
<alpha080> 这样吧，红白蓝三步曲？
<roylez_> alpha080 adam8157 不说了。哥看狙击电话亭去了。明天睡到9点起床
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: proxychains挂mocp，听977 hiz channel，蛋疼得可以
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 音乐播放器都proxychains
<ghosTM55> 没人鸟我啊~~~
<adam8157> ghosTM55: momo
<yp> 问一下 有没有设置ubuntu下观看视频的定时变暗的地方
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我曾proxychains个bash出来...
<wustilll> /topic
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 完了 老婆走了
<mugebjgd> 回国
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我又开始和松鼠一样撸管的日子了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 學他買個假人吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wine股票软件通达信乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365229 用了网上修改字体的办法，解决了大部分乱码，但是登录界面和行情底部的Tab还是有乱码，怎么办啊？ 我用的是长江证券的版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 sndbox — 2012-02-26 22:48 
 * adam8157 买了个俯卧撑支架, 手汗, 直接地上太滑
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我也有这个
<MeaCulpa> 但不是为了手汗
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那是?
<mugebjgd> adam8157 为了爱爱
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157_away: 增加强度，改变角度
<roylez_> adam8157: 片子不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 我是有品味的青年
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你手汗那么夸张...
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过你为啥喜欢看这种忏悔片呢？你骗了很多女人？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你需要的只是一个在手腕部位的毛巾护腕，防止汗液流到手心
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不夸张, 做五十个之后就得换块地砖
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 护腕即可
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 只是地砖滑而已
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 手心滑
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 和红缨枪一样的原理
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 手心没有汗腺的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 红缨枪知道么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不知道
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 手滑就是了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 枪这种武器，扎到敌人，敌人的血会顺着枪柄流下来，使你的手打滑
<zlei> ^k^: help
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 解决方法就是扎一个红缨
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 引导血液向下滴
<zlei> ^k^: gg
<MeaCulpa_> 扎了人，血就在红缨处滴下去了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 护腕也是一个道理
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 用不着手腕 没那么多汗
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你不是号称汗多么...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天老婆在电视机上打开qq的时候 惊到了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 手心滑而已
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 其实你可以想象一个妹子在下面
<zlei> `new
<^k^> zlei, 休息一下...  ㍯ 
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 手心没有汗腺，除非你不是人
<MeaCulpa_> 带手套也可以
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你要是手心有汗腺，你超脱灵长类，几乎超脱所有哺乳类了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我觉着有, 握着一会手心里就潮
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 那是手背和其他部位流过去的
<mugebjgd> adam8157 汗手
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 看不到液态的...
<MeaCulpa_> 变种人...
<MeaCulpa_> 那就垫块毛巾，带手套...方法很多
<MeaCulpa_> 俯卧撑那个小东西是改变角度，强化胸肌，三角肌前束的收缩程度的
<adam8157> roylez_: 我要把这个打印出来 http://www.cocoachina.com/bbs/read.php?tid-52980.html
<roylez_> adam8157: 这图上的，我没一个常用的
<roylez_> adam8157: 重度上瘾的是煎蛋/acfun/booksky...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: oem_setup_env 麻烦，相当于su了，被trap进去. telnet似乎没心没肺的照用，ssh跑一个命令的就麻烦了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你别纠结了。掉茅坑的玩意，捞上来也是臭的
<adam8157> roylez_: 或者我自己改下
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 这不是，领导叫我搞自动化么...我是反自动化的...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/kaiserdom-caesar-stout-1l-4-cans-gift-box-89-yuan.html
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y Kaiserdom 凯撒黑啤 1L*4罐（礼盒装）　89元包邮 » 什么值得买
<roylez_> adam8157: 买了寄给我2罐
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
 * adam8157 锻炼去
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 唉，烦死了。那些case不少是curse ui的，自动化个毛...
<MeaCulpa_> curses 是gui啊，为啥他们觉得那是cli...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 苹果靠卖手机攒的钱，可以买下地球很可观的份额了。原来为了手机，地球人这么舍得
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 凯撒黑啤口味清淡，不错
<MeaCulpa_> 健力士简直是酱油汤...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 1L*4 89? 我记得麦德龙也就这个价钱
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 包邮
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<MeaCulpa_> 坑人
<MeaCulpa_> 博主不懂黑啤
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 電視機？qq？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 睡觉了
<MeaCulpa_> 这牌子坑人，那么贵
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她的上网本被我搞成arch了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 家里就电视机是win了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 然後呢？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她还没见过新的win qq
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是出了什么q+么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她一打开 惊呼 这是win还是linux?
<alvin_rxg> q+ 我也沒見過
<MeaCulpa_> qq 是大杀器
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我见过了 相当的傻逼
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你老婆的言下之意是說：win和linux一樣傻逼？
<MeaCulpa_> 我爸妈以前是KDE3粉丝
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 霸占电视机的整个桌面
<MeaCulpa_> 后来要去上游棋牌，才换了win...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是, 她以为新的winqq就是webqq
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa 用webqq上面有
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天给她重装win 7 太傻逼了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给我折腾出屎来
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那叫一个慢
<alvin_rxg> 不慢啊…
<mugebjgd> al
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真的慢
<alvin_rxg> 我這兩天開了下，還不錯啊。就是出來一大堆的更新…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我受不了 她也说慢
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以她现在一水的arch lxde了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 還好她有你這個技術支持。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2台机器都是 catalyst 很给力了 不闪屏了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 连上网本apu都支持的很好了
<alvin_rxg> 潘神的迷宮，看得好無聊……有點壓抑的劇情
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老片子了 早就看过了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不敢给她用openbox
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怕她搞不定无线网络
<alvin_rxg> 不是一樣的東西麽？
<alvin_rxg> 那你給開啟 nm-applet 不就完事了。都一樣的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 权限
<alvin_rxg> 不是沒問題的啊
<mugebjgd> al
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 需要sudo
<alvin_rxg> 搞毛你，連個網絡還要這麽麻煩
<alvin_rxg> 再不行就 wicd-gtk
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别别 她不会敲命令的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: wicd我都没用过
<alvin_rxg> 不需要命令啊，wicd 和 wicd-gtk 讓它自動啟動，其他的全是點鼠標的事
<alvin_rxg> wicd 說回來還不如 network-manager 好。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国的电话真假
<alvin_rxg> ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明明是天朝的产品 为毛比国内买的东西皮实那么多呢
<alvin_rxg> ...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的免提座机电话掉过马桶里
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 捞出来 继续用
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2009年年初买的
<alvin_rxg> lol 沾滿了 大腸杆菌
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近键盘不好用了.打开了一看 键上很多黑色的液体 擦干了 又好了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 电池也是那么的做实
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用了这么久了 电池还是很给力
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明明写着made in china
<mugebjgd> al
<alvin_rxg> 跟 made in china 沒關系
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 便宜货 15欧买的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是家里的免提座机的电视就不行
<mugebjgd> %s/视/池
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: win下不用360 还能用什么?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 隨便裝個免費的殺毒軟件完事了
<alvin_rxg> 防火牆一般不用。除非是直接暴露在外網的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我需要那个软件管家
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自动更新软件
<alvin_rxg> windows consumer?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如什么pps 风行啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 让它们自动更新啊 不然有的时候没法看了
<alvin_rxg> 從沒在 windows 下用過那些軟件
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我在win上就是为了看电视 看电影
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所有的网络电视软件都装了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你可以考慮下 Windows 8 Consumer
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: win8没出呢吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就是看电视用
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跑游戏
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: win8 上市了?
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那thinkpad t520跑win7 都不是那么快
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 微软真是垃圾
<mugebjgd> 来吧 过来住几天
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你我二人世界
<alvin_rxg> 明天打工
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打什么工?
<alvin_rxg> 餅幹廠打點雜工
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 累么?
<alvin_rxg> 累毛
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那不错了
<alvin_rxg> 很快 CeBit 了，時間真難排啊… 看來得翹兩天課才行
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: cemat我会去
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: cebit没有可能
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 說起來，這時候你應該在美國了吧？。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: cemat免费吃喝
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 机械有问题 出发时间延后
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不然她怎么能在我前面回国呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 号称9号 或者13号
<alvin_rxg> cebit 都開始了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我拭目以待 估计还会延期
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对了 你不是搞定了linux 给android共享网络了么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有现成的配置么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/6nggje-81141?raw  
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 完了?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 還有個配置文件，自己看唄
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: hostad.conf?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: hostapd.conf?
<alvin_rxg> y
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给个看看
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> ...
<Aking_> 有成都的朋友在么？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: /usr/share/doc/hostapd/examples/hostapd.conf.gz
<Chengdu-Aking> 没人搭理
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 空的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: /etc下有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好长
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: pps上最近又有很多新的电影
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: catalyst 一放视频就完蛋
<alvin_rxg> xD
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 希望我老婆不要放视频.....
<fishoneeyed> ge
<alvin_rxg> ge
<fishoneeyed> 有。。。人。。。吗。。。？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 郁闷了？
<alvin_rxg> 沒。。。人。。。嗎。。。？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 鬱悶了？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 没什么意思呀。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 那找 mugebjgd 玩去
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 他一天没有个正行，
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我还是玩超级玛丽把。
<alvin_rxg> 我看會兒電視
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 演什么？
<alvin_rxg> ndr - hallo niedersachsen
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 暂时没什么兴趣。
<alvin_rxg> 要不就 nickelodeon 的企鵝
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 晚上没好电视
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无聊
<fishoneeyed> mu
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 进来星期日不演好节目了。
<mugebjgd> 非诚勿扰ing
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 爱爱呢吧，还非诚勿扰。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 老婆在机场
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 干什么呢？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 回国
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 那你也在机场个咯？不会在法兰的机场吧？
<alvin_rxg> 他去美國
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我在家
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 逻辑有点没搞明白。到底是他去美国，还是她去美国？
<alvin_rxg> 一個中國，一個美國
<alvin_rxg> 不過美國那個行程延期了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: mugebjgd 到时逍遥自在呀。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你老婆呢
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我想她了
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 在国内，还没回来呢。（你老婆现在还在机场，你就心猿意马了？）
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: XD
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 她毕业没
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 找到工作了没
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 在国内带上一小段，就找工作了。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 留你在德国让你一个人撸管?
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你老婆什么时候回来？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你岂不是也要自行了断一段时间了？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你猜
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我正好去米国 spring break
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 好地方，花花世界呀。千万别感染什么病菌回来，省得你老婆抓住把柄。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我撸管
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不碰米国女人
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 异国风情，诱惑不小呀。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 不感受一下岂不赔了？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 在这里的时候都杠住了 米国有什么新鲜的
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 何况我更喜欢白妞 欧洲白妞
<alvin_rxg> 對，順便比較下她們的洞和自家的洞哪個好
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 米国一样是欧洲后裔。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 太黑
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我喜欢金发白妞
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我知道你喜欢内敛型的。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 外表内敛，内心狂野。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你老婆什么时候回来?
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 8号
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我去接
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你驾照考下来了？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没有
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没关系
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我开自行车去接
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你说真的。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我想你了老婆了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你觉得是真的么?
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 狼来了很可怕的。不要说谎呀。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: XD
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 蛋疼的人太多了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 最近工作忙么
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 天天都干嘛?
<^k^>  06:03
<gebjgd> 没人了？
<ofan> yooooooo
<jiero> 又花钱买个 二手的。
<jiero> lol
<yue> 早～
<archl_dungeon> 竞拍直播
<archl_dungeon> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HP-DC7700-Core-2-Duo-E6600-2-4GHz-DVDRW-Computer-/260959161707?pt=AU_comp_dekstop&hash=auc3cc260cd6b
<^k^> archl_dungeon,啥网址y HP DC7700 Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz DVDRW Computer | eBay
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-18
<inode_lf> XK
<tuzki> 昨天突然发现 openvpn 一连就被 reset 了，而且 ssh layer-2 tunnel 也只能连通 30 秒就掉了。只有 ssh port forwarding 好用。肿么回事？GFW 又升级了？还是我只用了一次 openvpn 结果就被发现了？
<qiao> morning ..
<tuzki> night
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 在写信状态下，如何退出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401114 我现在是mutt的写信状态，请问，我改变主义了，不想写了，如何退出？ 按下q没有反应？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-02-18 8:46
<MeaCulpa> 早
<tuzki> 莫非GFW真的只让加密数据通过一分钟？
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 没有的事
<MeaCulpa> ssh tunnel 和scp, sftp, ssh连其他终端本质上没啥区别
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 那为啥我的 ssh tunnel 只能 ping 通 1 分钟就不通了？
<MeaCulpa> 要卡你也是ISP直接做掉，轮不到GFW
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: openvpn 直接 reset
<MeaCulpa> 我这里电信没问题
<tuzki> 关键是它怎么知道是 ssh 和 openvpn 的？
<MeaCulpa> 这个么，总有办法知道...
<MeaCulpa> ISP都是国家的你就别想了3
<qiao> 好像openvpn被查的厉害。。
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 奶奶的，翻得越来越有难度了。
<MeaCulpa> 恩等着白名单那一天
<tuzki> 感觉我已经被列到黑名单了
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 之前一直用 ssh tunnel 没问题，只是昨天突然再想试试 openvpn 结果就被发现了。估计得换 ip 了。
<sou_> 为什么我的archlinux安装了gnome以后gdm不能加载
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 論文指出scp sftp ssh的流量能分揀出來……
<wiiw> 我觉得只要不违法,就不应该 reset
<tuzki> wiiw: 他们默认认为是违法。
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 是啊，论文gaoji
<wiiw> tuzki: GFW真的太扯蛋了
<tuzki> 改用 layer-2 tunnel 好用了。。。之前 layer-3 不好用怎么。。
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 没有违法不违法，你可以看一下你和电信之类ISP签订的合同，他们只说提供“上网”服务，没说上“因特网”
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 上国域网。
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 按照合同你网卡口灯亮了他们就算履约了
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 那国内的ISP就太扯蛋了,还是出国好
<tuzki> layer-2 真的好用啊，一直通的。layer-3 就不好用。不是整个线路都是加密的么，怎么能知道是 layer 几的协议？靠。。高级 。。
<wiiw> 有价值的网站80% 在国外
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 对我来说是100%
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 也许只有性浪围脖，不得不去迎合一下同学之类
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 嗯
 * MeaCulpa 新版本dropbox似乎提高了探测频率
<tuzki> 改回 layer-3 又不好用了。。。靠，真的神了。莫非被估杀了？
<MeaCulpa> ISP灭你了
<MeaCulpa> openvpn缺点太明显了，封两个端口即可
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: openvpn 任何端口都不好用，tcp/udp 都不好用。ssh layer3 不好用，layer2 好用, port forwarding 好用。
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 只是从昨天开始的。
<\rs> tuzki: 什麼是 ssh layer3 / layer2
<tuzki> \rs: ssh tunnel point-to-point 就是 layer 3，ethernet 就是 layer 2
<tuzki> \rs: 就是用 SSH 直接做个 VPN，不是用 Dynamic port forwarding + redsocks + iptables。
<\rs> tuzki: redsocks 好使？proxychains
<tuzki> \rs: redsocks 好使。我一直用的。
<\rs> tinc
<tuzki> \rs: 在公司用 redsocks 走代理，ssh 走 redsocks，再把所有 tcp 通信用 iptables 重定向到 redsocks。
<\rs> tuzki: redsocks 是全局的啊
<\rs> 我還是 pac: google-chrome --proxy-pac-url=file:///xxxx 好了
<tuzki> \rs: 不是，redsocks 只是把包转发到 socks5，所用得用 iptables 重定向需要转发的我。
<\rs> 改 iptables 太麻煩了
<tuzki> \rs: 我写了两个脚本，把 reset 和 timeout 的链接自动加到 iptables 的转发规则，或加到静态路由表直接走 VPN。这样好用的 IP 还直接走 ISP ，和谐的走 VPN 或动态转发。
<happyaron> ssh 做代理效率太低了。。。
<tuzki> happyaron: ssh port forwarding 要比 ssh vpn 或 openvpn 快很多。你连 youtube 看缓冲（红条 下的白条）出现的时间和缓冲速度，ssh port forwarding 要比 vpn 快得多。
<tuzki> happyaron: ssh port forwarding 只转发 port 上的数据，没有虚拟网卡设备相关这层协议。
<MeaCulpa> ssh挺快的啊
<MeaCulpa> port forwarding比tunnel快得多
<tuzki> happyaron: 协议上少很多东西。
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 可惜不能转发 DNS
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 而且你要知道你应用的port
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 所以，还得走 tunnel。。哎。
<MeaCulpa> 大部分时候tunnel够用了
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: tunnel可以开多条分流
<MeaCulpa> Windows上的ssh 翻墙都是多链接ssh tunnel
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 要是直接支持 UDP 转发就好了。
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: proxychains之类的可以吧
<sou_> 请教 为什么我的archlinux安装了gnome以后gdm不能加载？
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 好像不行吧，只能转 tcp 转不了 udp 吧。
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 海岛大亨4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401116 object 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2013-02-18 1:07
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 网上用 socat 来转发 UDP over TCP，慢不说，结果遇到了和 ssh layer-2 一样的问题。只能连通 1 分钟。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 但是ssh协议走流量时效率低
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: single stream
<tuzki> happyaron: 你没试试 Compression + CompressionLevel 9
<tuzki> happyaron: openvpn com-lzo 都没有 ssh compression 一半快。
<happyaron> tuzki: 作为一个ssh套ssh可以折腾若干层的人你觉得这我能没试过么。。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 所以要做多链接...Windows里很多这样的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 嗯。。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: Linux没人去折腾这个
<MeaCulpa> 其实手动起多个tunnel走不同端口也好
<tuzki> linux 下顶多做个 bonding...
<MeaCulpa> 比如用proxychains的random_chain
<MeaCulpa> 在一堆socks里随机挑选
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 还是用vpn吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> 但是还做不到一个进程走多个
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 毕竟vpn是专门为走流量设计的
<tuzki> happyaron: 用 SSH 做 VPN 也行，不过 SSH VPN 比不比 OpenVPN，我测得少，不好说。至少我现在 openvpn 是被合谐了。。。
<happyaron> tuzki: ssh 那协议设计的时候就不是为了走流量的，做成啥都那样。。。
<happyaron> 而且受slow start影响很大。
<tuzki> happyaron: 总有一天 openvpn 全部被和谐了，最近打算转 ipsec 了。
<MeaCulpa> vpn麻烦，要节约流量的时候还要写路由表
<MeaCulpa> 适合玩游戏，适合Windows....
 * MeaCulpa 起着vpn全路由的时候不小心开个电驴
<happyaron> tuzki: 你不觉得ipsec死得更快么，一个不能改端口的东西。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: lol
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 可能天天改路由表习惯了，的确不方便。
<tuzki> happyaron: 用脚本，生成。
<MeaCulpa> 还是ssh变代理好控制
<wiiw> sudo chmod 777 /dev/ttyS0 , 这个如何如何让他开机默认777 ?
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 主要端口转发太快了，youtube 放不到 1/3 的时候整个视频都缓冲完了。。
<MeaCulpa> 端口转发适合youtube这种，常用，死应用
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> http https都转了~
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 要是去国外搞不好还要转了回国看迅雷呢
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 那才惨，国内还贵
<tuzki> 国外看什么迅雷，他们有 h33t
<tuzki> 内容还没有审查，还有 XXX 分类呢。。
<MeaCulpa> 那倒是，国外直接在线看了
<MeaCulpa> 看爽了付个几美刀就安全卫生的web sex了
<MeaCulpa> 有议员推这个的，觉得是对付HIV的好方法
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 关键一般不用付钱，免费太多。
<MeaCulpa> 要1v1, live show还是要钱的
<MeaCulpa> 免费的无非是些dvd rip
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> A DVD几乎是卖的最便宜的DVD
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 你境界太高。
<MeaCulpa> 比卡通都便宜
<MeaCulpa> PornStar蛮可怜的，干体力活，dvd卖那么便宜，还有网上蹭看的，以至于国家要组织公费体检
<tuzki> ...
<MeaCulpa> 据说美国成年男子信用卡5%的花费在这个上面
<MeaCulpa> 要整治，Visa/Master第一个不答应
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 5% 说明很便宜
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 恩会费制度的确便宜
<tuzki> 方校长多大了？是不是快死了？
<wiiw> tuzki: 万一他写下一份文档,要求后人按文档搞 咋办
<tuzki> https://twitter.com/dycuo/statuses/278743271189131264
<kk> tuzki s, ⇪ Twitter / dycuo: 总结一下目前openvpn被封规律，加密方式为aes256， ...
<imadper> fx
<tuzki> 这个规律又要扩展了。只有用一次 openvpn 被发现，ssh 都无法幸免。
<wiiw> 任何加密算法都有特征码,很好区分
<MeaCulpa> 貌似方已经不干这个了吧
<MeaCulpa> 现在搞搞学术
<MeaCulpa> 后面人拿来干，就麻烦了
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 后人更可恨。
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 中国人的智慧都用在这儿了。
<MeaCulpa> 那是智力，不是智慧
<tuzki> MeaCulpa: 好吧。
<wiiw> 为什么 /dev 下面有这么多的 ttySNN
<imadper> wiiw: 没用, rmmod删了就行.
 * imadper 我又来坑人了. 
<wiiw> imadper: 哦.
<tuzki> imadper: 坑人啊。
<imadper> tuzki: 不知道, 我也没删除过, 不知道删除之后是啥效果.
 * imadper 想转kde了, 但是舍不得我的这些快捷键呀...
<tuzki> 驱动建立的，删掉了应该就没法通信了。
<MeaCulpa> http://www.jike.com/
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 即刻搜索
<MeaCulpa> 奇葩，居然还有这个网站，邓亚萍做的
<\rs> tuzki: 求看私信……
<Korean> Fuck Chinese
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 有人来T馆啊
<MeaCulpa> 不给回嘴的机会就灭了，哎，可惜
<tuzki> 棒子真有意思。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: #bash吗?
<\rs> 遁了太快了，我還沒玩過幾次 /kick 呢
<yunfan> cfy: lisp-cn里那个fengyuan是你吧?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不一定是棒子
<tuzki> yunfan: 是你假扮的？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 使用3G上网卡超简单！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401120 刚买的联通的3G无线上网卡（是不是叫上网设备更恰当？），中兴的。 在Ubuntu下竟能直接使用，比Windows下方便多了！ 我用Ubuntu12.04。 步骤： 1.先lsusb，可以看到ZTE等字样，说明3G上网卡已被正确 …
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 刚没注意看... 现在看到了...
<cfy> yunfan: yeah
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ip是海南电信的.
<cfy> MeaCulpa: \rs: it seems he is from 海南省儋州市 电信
<cfy> imadper: +1
<wiiw> http://www.wuala.com/zh/download/linux
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: Wuala - 下载 - Secure Cloud Storage - Backup. Sync. Share. Access Everywhere.
<fenbox> 我一直想知道如何隐藏自己的IP
<\rs> echo -n "ip=8.8.8.8&action=2"|w3m -dump -no-cookie http://www.ip138.com/ips1388.asp -post - | grep 数据
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ IP地址查询--手机号码查询归属地 | 邮政编码查询 | 长途电话区号 | 身份证号码验证在线查询网
<imadper> fenbox: 去google `freenode cloak`
<imadper> \rs: bing都被重置了?
<\rs> imadper: duckduckgo
<imadper> \rs: 看上去不错.
<tuzki> imadper: 你摊上事儿了，摊上大事儿了。
<imadper> tuzki: 跟我说?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...
<MeaCulpa> 一般骂国人的都是自骂
<tuzki> imadper: 你用 bing 干了不法之事
<\rs> 先这样吧 curl -s "http://www.ip138.com/ips1388.asp?ip=$1&action=2" | iconv -f gbk -t utf8 | grep -Eo '(主|参考)数据[^<]+' , w3m -dump 真慢
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ IP地址查询--手机号码查询归属地 | 邮政编码查询 | 长途电话区号 | 身份证号码验证在线查询网
<MeaCulpa> 还要iconv...国内网站麻烦
<cfy> MeaCulpa: windows....
<tuzki> 真没意思。
<yunfan> tuzki: 不是
<yunfan> \rs: ip138那个超级慢 有个python的库可以直接从二进制数据里帮你找
<yunfan> cfy: 你那个邮箱地址好长啊
<MeaCulpa> figlist | awk 'NR>3 && NF>1 {exit} {system("figlet -f "$1" FUCK KOREAN")}'
 * kevinstar  physical  power是什么意思？"Ideal multi-tasking CPU" is a (non-existent  :-)) CPU that has 100% physical power and which can run each task at precise equal speed 不懂啊
<MeaCulpa> 没啥意思
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这些代码 现在我终于看懂了 昨天去coolshell看了下速成教程 很不错
<\rs> yunfan: 哪里？whois不是中文的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 啥？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这些awk啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦... coolshell...我去看看
<yunfan> \rs: 等我找下 我下的是免费版本
 * MeaCulpa 的blog里还有coolshell的链接...应该是个很有意思的blog
<yunfan> \rs: 是 geoip
<cfy> yunfan: ......
<yunfan> coolshell以为80后 90后就不搞这些 有点摆架子了
<yunfan> cfy: 你那个邮箱地址为毛那么长？
<cfy> yunfan: steal it from newton
<cfy> yunfan: Isaac Newton
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是个很牛的人么？ 貌似和世界美容协会主席同名...
<MeaCulpa> 哦，字不一样
<\rs> yunfan: netfilter 也有 geoip，有人拿它代理所有境外站点
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那人是70后么...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 难道不是?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦...正在看
<MeaCulpa> 这种wordpress的默认界面，有点疲劳...
<yunfan>  Fengyuan <jeova.sanctus.unus@gmail.com>    cfy 这么长的烂地址 你自己是爽了 别人记却不方便
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你的blog什么界面
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 别提了，没界面~
<wiiw> cli 才是王道
 * kevinstar   我是井底的青蛙。。。。。。呱呱呱
<wiiw> ...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没界面别人怎么看 难道是email订阅
<cfy> yunfan: do you need type that one by one by hand?
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教安装nginx的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401121 各位大大帮下忙，小弟刚学Linux，想装个Nginx，结果说需要pcre,安装pcre有需要C++支持。 我的系统是ubuntu12.04.2。里面不是自带了gcc吗？ 何解，请帮帮忙吧。 PS：机器不能连接互联网，没法下载源上的软件。 …
<yunfan> cfy: it dpends whether you sendmail in webgmail or mutt
<cfy> yunfan: it sucks...
<yunfan> cfy: hmm
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...就是界面极其粗糙
<ubuntu518> xiaoy这个朋友在吗
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我只要写起来爽，WP那种要在网页里写的我受不了的，vim里写了scp发上去
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 囡囡blog的也是dokuwiki, 差别太大了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: wp也有工具插入的 这个又不难
<ubuntu518> 请教大家问题啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 语法和wiki/rst/md之类差远了
<ubuntu518> 监控访问问题
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 源代码的可读性
<ubuntu518> 要安装xwebplay这个插件
<iGoogle> MeaCu1pa: 你又变it工了？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个倒是 语法不好 不过增加语法支持实在是太小儿科了
<ubuntu518> 请高手出来下
<ubuntu518> 我公司里的监控我无法访问
<ubuntu518> 在windows下可以访问
<iGoogle> web访问的？用手机的浏览器试试先。
<ubuntu518> flash怎么安装
<ubuntu518> 网页的
<imadper> ubuntu518: 啥系统?
<ubuntu518> ubuntu12.04 64位
<apple> wc
<MeaCulpa> https://twitter.com/cqgov
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 重庆市人民政府 (cqgov) on Twitter
<MeaCulpa> 这个还没挂
 * kevinstar  这句里面 awk '$3==0 && $6=="ESTABLISHED" || NR==1 {printf "%02s %s %-20s %-20s %s\n",NR, FNR, $4,$5,$6}' netstat.txt   的{} 前面的东西为什么没有括号将条件括起来 
 * kevinstar 开始还觉得NR==1与后面的{}一起执行的，不直观
<ubuntu518> ubuntu12.04 64位下 flash怎么安装
<ubuntu518>  ubuntu12.04 64位下 flash怎么安装
<ubuntu518>  ubuntu12.04 64位下 flash怎么安装
<ubuntu518>  ubuntu12.04 64位下 flash怎么安装
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: NR==1為什麼要扩起来
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 其实如果要控制结合顺序，可以用括号的
<kevinstar> MeaCu1pa, &&与||是同一个条件
<iGoogle> ubuntu518: flashplugin-installer
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 恩，这里用默认的结合优先级
<imadper> iGoogle: 早, 神.
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 扩起来比较好
<iGoogle> imadper: momo
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: awk的语法是K&R的K定的...
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 就当C来用吧
<kevinstar> MeaCu1pa, 原来这样啊
<MeaCulpa> Kerrigan
<ubuntu518>  ubuntu12.04 64位下 flash怎么安装
<kk> ubuntu518: .. ..
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 这代码是为了写而写，为了one-line而one-line, 前面两个判断太heavym, NR==1应该单独拿出来写个段落，哪怕操作和前面的一眼风格
<imadper> k&r 里面的K, 是oom-Killer的意思.
<imadper> ubuntu518: 刚才 iGoogle 不是告诉你了? 你还问?
<kevinstar> MeaCu1pa, 嗯，我也感觉NR==1与前面不是一个。。。。。东东
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 否则如果目标文件很大，太浪费了，而且这个$3==0很不好，awk的话还是指明它是字符串为好
<kevinstar> MeaCu1pa, 太对了
<kevinstar> MeaCu1pa, 总感觉不和谐
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 如果是我，会用int+0初始化数字，str""初始化字符串
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 否则要在第一次运算的时候解释器才知道这是啥
<kevinstar> MeaCu1pa, 这样啊
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 当然这要很大很大很大数据情况下才有区别，一般耍宝还是one-liner震撼
<kevinstar> MeaCu1pa, 耍宝似乎是一个紊乱直觉的过程
<MeaCulpa> awk耍宝不好，管道少了掉价
<MeaCulpa> 一坨坨的|才好看~
<huntxu> MeaCu1pa: 讚“管道少了掉價”
<ubuntu518>  ubuntu12.04 64位下 flash怎么安装
<adam8157> huntxu: MeaCulpa 讚
<wiiw> http://rubygems.org/gems/qqwry
<kk> wiiw ⇪ t: qqwry | RubyGems.org | your community gem host
<adam8157> ubuntu518: flashplugin-installer
<adam8157> ubuntu518: flashplugin-installer in repo
<GUNDAM> 8-)
<iGoogle> 。滚蛋又出现了。 GUNDAM
<iGoogle> adam8157:
<GUNDAM> igoogle,我擦 ，我經常在
<iGoogle> 没吧
<iGoogle> 一直沉默？
<GUNDAM> iGoogle: 噗噗 ～有時出來冒個泡
<MeaCulpa> http://photo.weibo.com/2257685451/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3546949254429613?refer=weibofeedv5
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<MeaCulpa> 真奇怪...
<iGoogle> 沉默的羔羊
<GUNDAM> 我昨天感受了一下wineqq
 * MeaCulpa 为啥有人会觉得电焊工到Google产品经理是一个提升过程...大部分国家论报酬，社会地位电焊工都高的多啊
<GUNDAM> 工種不同
<iGoogle> MeaCu1pa: 电焊工，很多人都可以做啊。没特色啊。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 谁说的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 认证颇有难度的
<GUNDAM> 電焊工月薪滿高的 上萬
<iGoogle> 技术含量不高嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 魔都工地一般都请不起正规电焊工
<iGoogle> 不要文化
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 非常高
<iGoogle> 高屁。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 船厂的电焊工超牛逼，机器人干不了的活他们干
<iGoogle> 那只是经验，不是技术
<iGoogle> 搞清楚了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 上海前年的火灾就是典型，请不起电焊工随便找民工来焊
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 当然是技术
<MeaCulpa> 产品经理难道技术含量很高么...
 * adam8157 家门口两个船厂, 接受了大量本地没考上大学的青年
<iGoogle> 90年代，广东的螺床工，工资就1w多。你说含量高？
<iGoogle> 比你工资高哦。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我姑父船厂里，电焊工都NB的不行，工资过万，每天也就干2-3h, 自己接私活一次就好几千呢
<MeaCulpa> 领导都得求他们干活
<iGoogle> 那是工种问题，不是技术问题
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: google的产品经理比小破网站产品经理工资高，也是工种问题
<iGoogle> 熟能生巧的事情，不能说技术。
<iGoogle> 是人都能做。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 的确是，要access到那些经验，门槛很高
<iGoogle> 企业不通常说嘛，你是不可替代人才不。这很重要的。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 熟能生巧的是技术
 * adam8157 各行各业都有技术, 高级蓝领没那么简单的, 大多数人都不能够灵巧的干活儿
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 别混淆用词哦。
<wiiw> 8.8.4.4
<kk> 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器 8.8.4.4
<adam8157> 4.4.2.2
<MeaCulpa> 其实还考量综合实力的，比如那么多学徒，平啥师傅让你碰关键部位
<iGoogle> 如果别人做5年，达不到你的水平，你就是不可替代。 wzssyqa
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼的工人，钻研人际关系的能力也应该强
<MeaCulpa> 这么说来去做产品经理倒是绰绰有余~~
<iGoogle> 产品经理，也只是高级的fae。倒是不重要
<iGoogle> 甚至就是一个高级的推销员
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我是在weibo看到个文章，说一个人怎么从电焊工成长到google产品经理....
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我觉得这报酬，地位，都不算往上走....除非以前就是个野鸡电焊工...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: google还有电焊产品？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<jiero> 发现一枚     上海造币厂33毫米生肖本铜精制纪念章1985年乙丑牛 背龙凤
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 靠什么？说话？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: dunno
<iGoogle> 这个的关键是，google产品经理至少要学很多附加知识，而电焊工不需要。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 钻营，研究老板住哪个酒店...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 差不多哦，都需要搞人际
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那文章里说的...
<MeaCulpa> 国内拿个电焊证也很牛了
<MeaCulpa> 可以去各大工地走穴
<wiiw> 4.4.2.2
<iGoogle> 好吧，不明白google产品经理是不是交际的工作。
<jiero> Redflag: 。。。哇。好多年不见这个称呼了。
<kk> 美国 科罗拉多州布隆菲尔德市Level 3通信公司 4.4.2.2
<wiiw> adam8157: 20秒之内只能使用1次
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 产品经理肯定是~
<adam8157> 4.4.2.2
<kk> 美国 科罗拉多州布隆菲尔德市Level 3通信公司 4.4.2.2
<iGoogle> 不懂自己的产品？只交际？
<jiero> 产品经理属于从商的。
<jiero> iGoogle: 懂产品的表面就够了
<MeaCulpa> 32.97.110.58
<kk> 美国 32.97.110.58
<jiero> iGoogle: 客户能懂多少，经理就差不多
<iGoogle> 至少需要处理各种问题吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 大部分IT公司产品，没几个人懂~
<adam8157> 2.2.2.2
<kk> 法国 2.2.2.2
<MeaCulpa> 1.1.1.1
<MeaCulpa> 太次了这
<MeaCulpa> 127.0.0.1
<wiiw> 20秒之内只能使用1次
<kk> 本机地址 127.0.0.1
<wzssyqa> 127.0.1.1
<jiero> 。。。
<kk> IANA保留地址 127.0.1.1
<iGoogle> 这干嘛？
<kk> 90 秒之内只能使用1次
<MeaCulpa> 调戏kk
<wiiw> http://rubygems.org/gems/qqwry
<kk> wiiw ⇪ t: qqwry | RubyGems.org | your community gem host
<jiero> 调试 kk
<jiero> happyaron:  arE: Type 'ain' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/fcitx-team-nightly-precise.list
<jiero> 谁还用 ubuntu ？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 贴出文件内容来
<jiero> wzssyqa: 第二行多了个 ain
<jiero> wzssyqa: 挺奇特的。就是 main之后换行然后又一个 ain ，使用 sudo apt-add-repository ppa:fcitx-team/nightly 添加
<jiero> happyaron = wzssyqa  ？
<wiiw> m ain
<wzssyqa> jiero: ！
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。抱歉，开玩笑的
<wzssyqa> jiero: 木是
 * jiero 觉得 wzssyqa 太板正了。
<jiero> cfy:  你能看懂 板正 么？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 罗姐？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 呃。真的没和你怎么交流。你就能认出来。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 久仰大名 @tenzu
<cfy> jiero: ?
<jiero>  @tenzu ？
<jiero> cfy:  看不懂就罢
<jiero> 哦 疼疼认识哦
<wzssyqa> jiero: 据说你把 tenzu pityonline 都给虐了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 呃。什么啊。你说吃甜食？
<wzssyqa> jiero: y
<jiero> wzssyqa: 恩。我补牙 20+ 哦。
 * jiero 充分证明了吃甜食的下场
<wzssyqa> jiero: 充分说明了战斗力
 * wzssyqa 这qemu 1.4 卡的一逼
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。那是消耗力啊。挥霍的能力。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 战斗就是比消耗
<jiero> wzssyqa: 哦。如果那样我就胜了，24小时不停进食我应该可以。
<azbinez>  zao
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我了个去
 * jiero 身体比较喜欢长时间小间断的进食 - 一顿饭从中午吃到晚上。
<jiero> 玩了一会儿想起来该咬一口就去了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 流水线作业。。。
<onlylove> 192.163.20.249
<kk> 美国 192.163.20.249
<ofan> 1.1.1.1
<ofan> kk: 0.0.0.0
<kk> ofan, 不要玩机器人 . ..
<kk> IANA保留地址 0.0.0.0
<onlylove> kk: 难道kk羞涩了？
<kk> onlylove, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍥ 
<wzssyqa> kk: 咱一直很羞涩，是吧？
<kk> wzssyqa, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍥ 
<ZhuangYa> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/226602.htm
<kk> ZhuangYa s, ⇪ CSDN获千万美元融资 效仿LinkedIn_cnBeta 软件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> wzssyqa: 对了。deepin的工作有我能干的么。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 3.7的内核还是经常黑屏。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401123 已经一个多月了，更新到3.7的内核，结果还是黑屏。 尤其是刚刚启动系统就打开软件，更是死机加黑屏。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-02-18 13:04
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我现在不在deepin了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 哦。那里是很奇怪的地方了，看来。
<ZhuangYa> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/254/254897.htm
<kk> ZhuangYa ⇪ ti: reCAPTCHA验证码：悄悄为人类做贡献-Google,reCAPTCHAGHz验证码-驱动之家
 * MeaCulpa 又到了密码更新的时候了...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有什么软件可以分割文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401125 分隔的文件可以用“归档管理器”解压！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 comnp — 2013-02-18 13:31
<wiiw> 怪不得明明输入对的,硬说不对.
<ubuntu518> 我的系统用是ubuntu，怎么远程链接局域网里的windows系统呢
<wiiw> ubuntu518: 菜单里面有远程桌面
<wiiw> ubuntu518: remmina 远程桌面
<onlylove> 3389
<wiiw> http://teliute.org/linux/TeUbt/lesson49/lesson49.html
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: Ubuntu指南|Remmina 远程桌面客户端
<ubuntu518> 远程桌面不行啊
<ubuntu518> 有没有什么好的办法
<wiiw> ubuntu518: 不可能不行啊
<ubuntu518> 我要在公司100多台电脑上都要中
<MeaCulpa> rdesktop
<ubuntu518> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？/
<MeaCulpa> http://rdesktop.sourceforge.net/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: rdesktop: A Remote Desktop Protocol client
<MeaCulpa> remmina是啥...
<wiiw> remmina 和 rdesktop 一样的
<MeaCulpa> mudewucifang: RT @vosolo: 大学即将毕业，相恋四年，却始终没有一句承诺。回家的列车上，他有32站，她有21站，她失落的说，到站叫我，便到头睡去。不知过了多久，她被叫醒，车已过了好几站，转过头，他温柔的笑着说，跟我回家吧。她扑哧一笑，眼泪跟着滑了下来。来到那个生他养他的小山村，她被卖给了一个五十多岁的老光棍。 |01:53 PM ...
<MeaCulpa> ... Feb 18, 2013|
<MeaCulpa> 这推上咋都是这种...
<wiiw> ubuntu518: remmina 是系统自带的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ...
<wiiw> 山里空气好,可以活到100多
<imadper> MeaCulpa: cfy MT788是首款使用英特尔2.0GHz处理器，其三大优势：比多核更快。多核，大部门应用实际只调用一核的运用能力，无谓增加核数，只会加剧耗电，处理器性能的关键取决于核心架构的先进性，而不是单纯看核数，MT788的英特尔2.0GHz处理器采用睿频加速技术，超线程技术，拥有强劲性能；睿频加速带来急速体验。英特尔2.0GHz处理器æ‹
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这是哪里的文
<MeaCulpa> 大部门应用实际只调用一核的运用能力，无谓增加核数，只会加剧耗电
<imadper> MeaCulpa: smzdm.
<MeaCulpa> 那是应用二...
<\rs> adam8157: 什麼4.4.2.2?
<ubuntu518> 有高手吗
<wiiw> 高手一般不会承认自己是高手
<imadper> ubuntu518: 你要干嘛的高手?
 * imadper 高手一般都不承认自己是高手, 但是我会帮忙把高手给揪出来.
<imadper> yunfan: 在?
<cfy> imadper: ..........
<cfy> imadper: luanma
 * MeaCulpa 身高不低，但是手臂短，也就不高了
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 怎么会?
<imadper> cfy: 胖叔都能看呀...
<cfy> imadper: don't know.....
<yunfan> imadper: 怎么说?
<imadper> yunfan: MT788是首款使用英特尔2.0GHz处理器，其三大优势：比多核更快。多核，大部门应用实际只调用一核的运用能力，无谓增加核数，只会加剧耗电，处理器性能的关键取决于核心架构的先进性，而不是单纯看核数，MT788的英特尔2.0GHz处理器采用睿频加速技术，超线程技术，拥有强劲性能；睿频加速带来急速体验。英特尔2.0GHz处理器拥有ç
<imadper> yunfan: 有个问题.
<imadper> yunfan: 很多软件是c/c++写的, 能跑arm, 也能跑x85?
<yunfan> imadper: 乱码
<imadper> yunfan: ... 怎么会...
<yunfan> imadper: 确实乱 我懒得截图给你了
<imadper> yunfan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=21679312261&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1361167321_3k9_1853199035
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 包顺丰独家Root后带谷歌服务Motorola/摩托罗拉 MT788英特尔2GCPU-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 相信你.
<imadper> yunfan: atom的处理器, 那些ndk开发的程序是不是就跑不了了?
<yunfan> imadper: 你放心 可以跑
<yunfan> imadper: 你ndk是用c/cpp 他会编译成对应平台的.so
<imadper> yunfan: 别人开发的程序, 同时会生成两个版本?
<yunfan> imadper: 以前只有个arm.so 后来加上了x86 到了4.x以后 正式加入mips支持 所以你如果用官方的打包工具他会把三个平台的.so都打包进去的
<imadper> yunfan: 明白了, thx
<yunfan> imadper: 所以你尽量避免用 1,inline asm 2, platform specifial optimizing
<yunfan> imadper: 就算要违反规则 也尽量往arm上靠 千万别为mips打破规则 额
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 内敛汇编直接放弃吧, 用户态程序, 犯不着
<yunfan> imadper: 那不一样 许多游戏就用了arm 汇编
<imadper> yunfan: 为啥? 怕编译器不给力?
<yunfan> imadper: 要加速 没办法 所以尽管mtk也是arm 有时候都跑不了一些程序
<wiiw> 基础的 so 不一样
<wiiw> libc.so
<imadper> yunfan: 总觉得, 手写汇编程序, 不一定会快.
<yunfan> 我说一些山寨机 也是android但是就是跑不了许多游戏
<yunfan> imadper: 你写的一定不快 但是 实现c的人写的 一定快
<wiiw> cpu不支持某些指令
<imadper> yunfan: 恩.
<yunfan> imadper: 何况编译器为了兼容 本来就舍弃了许多新特性不用呢
<imadper> yunfan: 这到是.
<yunfan> imadper: 你看咱们现在用的都是 i386 i686 其实我家里台式机都i7了不是
<wiiw> gentoo自己编译的整个系统,可以快 10%
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 谁告诉你的
<wiiw> wiiw: 根据自己的cpu编译,至少9%
<yunfan> 有时候标准c库还为了支持某些奇怪平台 牺牲了性能 而实际上你的目标平台压根不用考虑
<MeaCulpa> Mozilla 现在的代码里说不定还有很多为了很多死去平台考虑的东西
<wiiw> 可以打包N个文件,自动选择合适的下载.
<wiiw> 也可以下载一个超大的全兼容的.
<yunfan> wiiw: 其实我想过 google市场可以要求开发者提供源码 那边自动根据客户的平台做最优编译
<yunfan> wiiw: 参考博文 http://geek42.info/post/the-android-app-market/
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Geek42 » Post: android 市场的一些想法
<wiiw> yunfan: 万一google的服务器被黑,代码都泄漏了
 * jiero 还是没有想要一个 android 设备。。。
<yunfan> wiiw: 你公司的被黑还不是一样
 * jiero 永远学不会android的操作方式。。。
<wiiw> yunfan: google 可以让开发者打包N个安装包,然后一起发布.
<wiiw> 一键打包
 * MeaCulpa Google似乎和开源不太扯的上关系
<yunfan> wiiw: 增加开发者负担 不是好路子 另外新出一个平台 老的软件就不支持了
 * MeaCulpa Google似也不追求码字质量啥的
<wiiw> yunfan: 新出一个平台,打包工具也要升级才行
<maplebeats> 能用就行了，追求这么多干啥。。
<imadper> wiiw: ... ... 你没理解 yunfan 说的.
<yunfan> imadper: 你理解了就好 :]
 * maplebeats 激情四射啊
<android_bin> hi,大家好,我第一次使用irc,有人能为我解答一个关于irc的问题吗?
<maplebeats> android_bin, ????
<android_bin> 名字前面带@和带+号的是什么意思啊?
<yunfan> @是管理员 +就不知道了
<android_bin> 噢.谢谢...
<android_bin> 找到一个中文频道真不容易.
<maplebeats> yunfan, 我怎么没看到过这些符号。。。
<wiiw> android_bin: +是voice的意识
<android_bin> 就是可以语音聊天的吧.
<yunfan> maplebeats: 客户端问题
<android_bin> 你们似乎在谈论android的问题?
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 回复: Ubuntu　下简单的方法连接　安卓手机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401119 希望中文版早日进入官方 从我的 ZTE U960s3 发送 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2013-02-18 14:28
<android_bin> 我是一个android应用开发者.呵呵
<maplebeats> android_bin, 哇，膜拜
<imadper> android_bin: 哇, 膜拜
<Tmacy> 做什么应用？
<android_bin> 目前是做金融方面的应用
<android_bin> 我从android-x86官网上知道有irc这个工具...然后好不容易找到他们的频道,说了一大堆膜拜的废话...结果没人理我,然后查查时差,发现他们估计在睡觉........
<Tmacy> 。。。。。
<rockay_> 新手来联系操作
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<Tmacy> 你找到的是哪个频道？
 * MeaCulpa 接触irc的时候irc用来聊天，喷机器人....上次离开irc的时候irc用来卖春
<Tmacy> android_bin：你找到的是哪个频道
<android_bin> #android-x86
<nitro_> irc & mailing list, the good ol' way for developer
<Tmacy> well
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱，醒透了啊
<android_bin> 其实我想练习英文来着...可惜进入的频道不是都在睡大觉,就是讲的不是英文...
<Tmacy> android_bin:#ubuntu
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啊。。。 被你识破了。
<Tmacy> 这个人还不少
<gfrog> android_bin: 大白天的，老外可不都睡觉咋的。
<imadper> android_bin: #emacs 人多.
<nitro_> #android-dev應該人很多
<gfrog> android_bin: 想练英语，半夜赶早。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛
<android_bin> 额....半夜练
<gfrog> android_bin: irc上，有事说话，没事滚蛋，除了ubuntu-cn这个吹水频道。。
<android_bin> 怎么在发送语句的时候,加上别人的名字呢?就像你们这样   android_bin:想练英语,半夜赶早
<Tmacy> android_bin:我是复制的：）
<android_bin> @gfrog,我得把这个频道收藏起来
<android_bin> Tmacy:哈哈哈哈
<wiiw> android_bin: 输入前2个字符,按TAB
<android_bin> 我也赋值
 * imadper 还有收藏功能>?
<android_bin> wiiw:噢.tab键有效,不过冒号得自己按
<Tmacy> android_bin: 冒号自己添加了貌似
<Tmacy> android_bin: 你用的什么IRC软件？
<android_bin> mIRC
<wiiw> android_bin: 什么客户端啊? 一般都是全自动
<Tmacy> android_bin: Quassel IRC
<wiiw> android_bin 有空格也行
<android_bin> 噢.我得找个更好用的irc软件去.起码得弄个中文的
<who_is_hamo> 大家好，我是新人。请问一下topic里的hamo是谁啊？为什么会放一个他的名字在上面呢？
<Tmacy> android_bin: 我是在Ubuntu里用的irc，一般不是中文的
<android_bin> 我用的还是windown7呢...呵呵
<android_bin> 平时开发就用windows7就够了
<Tmacy> android_bin: windows7和ubuntu都用
<android_bin> who_is_hamo:hamo估计是某大神吧  呵呵
<imadper> hamo = hama + homo
<android_bin> 前年找工作的时候,遇上一做国产linux系统的公司,上班头一星期居然强迫使用它们的系统,还要写使用报告..用了一天,实在不习惯,就走了...
<imadper> android_bin: 直接说公司名称.
<kevinstar> android_bin, 介绍我啊，我想去
<android_bin> 好像是叫  中标麒麟 吧
<imadper> android_bin: 恩. 果然是.
<android_bin> 公司叫中标软件
<kevinstar> android_bin, 怎么进去
<android_bin> 就是51job投简历...然后就进去了
<imadper> kevinstar: 找hamo, hamo在那里实习过.
<imadper> kevinstar: 工资奇低.
<android_bin> 工资还好吧...
<kevinstar> imadper, 他现在在那吗？
<imadper> kevinstar: 早不在了. 现在的 hamo可是ubuntu自家人了
<kevinstar> imadper, 混ubuntu了
<kevinstar> ？
<imadper> kevinstar: 看topic
<kevinstar_> imadper, 他打算把linux的发行版逛一遍啊
<imadper> who_is_hamo_: 你是谁的马甲?
<imadper> kevinstar_: 他已经逛了三家了
<kevinstar_> imadper, 货比三家
<kevinstar_> imadper, 我想去
<kevinstar_> imadper, 工资不要太高，5000就行
<imadper> kevinstar_: 中标好进吧.
<imadper> kevinstar_: 估计都是找不到人的地方.
<Tmacy> 进去做什么？
<android_bin> 中标是上海的..我前年刚学会android进去的时候都是8000啊
<kevinstar_> Tmacy, 看看怎么汉化的
<Tmacy> kevinstar_: 汉化？
<kevinstar_> android_bin, 为什么中标与android有关系？
<android_bin> 这年头,凡是做linux的都想插一脚做android啊...
 * MeaCulpa 饿了，觅食去
<MeaCulpa> android_bin: android和linux有啥关系？
<imadper> android_bin: 不是所有的.
<android_bin> 他们可能想做手机系统
<kevinstar_> Tmacy, 不是打着国产的旗子吗？
<imadper> android_bin: rh/novell都没动静呢.
<android_bin> <MeaCulpa>  android底层就是linux啊
<MeaCulpa> android_bin: 那又怎样... Windows还是POSIX呢...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 额。碰到忽悠对手了吧。 lol
<android_bin> MeaCulpa额...如果想做山寨机,从底层订制,就从linux着手..
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: :)
<imadper> iGoogle: 神, 早!
<kevinstar_> iGoogle, 神，晚
<android_bin> iGoogle:似乎是大名人啊~~~我刚来irc.
<wiiw> android 开发很简单吧, eclipse ,下载对应版本的 sdk
<iGoogle> imadper: 今天你客气两次了。才起床？
<Tmacy> kevinstar_: 好吧。。
<imadper> android_bin: 怎么又扯到山寨机了...
<wiiw> android 是全平台通用的.
<Tmacy> 山寨安卓智能机。。。
<MeaCulpa> android_bin: Android是Linux没错，但是，Android不是用Linux人的用法...就像尼姑出生的时候是女人，但不能当女人用
<android_bin> imadper:是的..山寨机都不用mtk了,改用android了..
<yunfan> android_bin: 那你现在多少?
<kevinstar_> Tmacy, 我是个小小的运维，想转开发。。
<imadper> android_bin: 扯的问题不是 linux公司为啥回去做android吗?
<Tmacy> kevinstar_: 那得努力学习。。
<android_bin> 啊...我只是做应用开发的...也没有那么了解,只是凡是做android底层的都要求懂点linux呢...呵呵
<kevinstar_> Tmacy, 是的
<android_bin> yunfan:呵呵,跟这个差不多啦
<Tmacy> android底层是linux驱动，要懂得很多才行
<yunfan> android_bin: 不可能 这都几年了 不会不涨的 老实交待吧
<android_bin> yunfan:我说的前年,现在又是刚过年,中间才过了1年而已.咱们聊正事.
<GUNDAM> 有誰在wine下安裝了QQ？
<imadper> 为啥所有的地方都说, 中标软件在北京?
<iGoogle> android_bin: 啥公司？上海不是有pioneer啥的oem厂家嘛。类似的公司？
<iGoogle> imadper: 几个中标
<imadper> http://www.yingjiesheng.com/job-001-398-643.html
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ [北京]中标软件有限公司2013校园招聘_最新校园招聘职位信息
<kevinstar_> imadper, 是在北京啊
<imadper> iGoogle: 不知道, 他说是做linux的. 估计就是之前蛤蟆实习的那个地方.
<imadper> kevinstar_: <android_bin> 中标是上海的..我前年刚学会android进去的时候都是8000啊
<android_bin> 是的.中标的总公司是在北京...
<android_bin> 上海也有分公司的.
<android_bin> 我面试的是上海的
<imadper> 哦.
<yunfan> android_bin: 你既然不老实交待  那咱们就跟你随便聊聊好了
<Tmacy> 刚学会就8K。。。。
<kevinstar_> Tmacy, 我也要
 * adam8157 羡慕
<imadper> adam8157: 你土豪还来凑热闹...
<android_bin> 这个粉红色的是啥?  *anam8157
<imadper> adam8157: 唉... 搞android的比我挣钱多多了...
<Tmacy> kevinstar_: 你要啥？
<adam8157> imadper: 唉...
<imadper> adam8157: 毛德操的书好.
<kevinstar_> imadper, 为什么那公司既要工资经验又要本科生？
<yunfan> android_bin: 起步高 涨得快 生个儿子高副帅
<adam8157> imadper: linux-kernel-source-analysis ?
<android_bin> yunfan.哈哈哈.
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 你翻译的不好.
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 拜神
<imadper> adam8157: 重点是 情景分析
<MeaCulpa> android_bin: 神已甄化境
<adam8157> 已臻化境
 * who_is_hamo_ 你们好热闹...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩~~
<imadper> 已臻化境 + 1
<imadper> who_is_hamo_: 其实你就是 hamo本人吧.
<MeaCulpa> 以臻化境
<who_is_hamo_> imadper: 怎么可能？我是进来问的
<android_bin> 工资高是因为在上海.
<who_is_hamo_> imadper: 你认识他？
<imadper> who_is_hamo_: 不认识.
<iGoogle> adam8157: 话说为啥蛤蟆不来？
<imadper> adam8157: 同问.
<yunfan> adam8157: 你知不知道 为毛我的tmux开的bash老是没执行~/.bashrc这些文件 那个PS1居然是 \v\$ 我都不知道哪里有这个设置
<adam8157> yunfan: 因为你是login shell
<MeaCulpa> android_bin: 在魔都的人多了，大把的工资低
<Tmacy> android_bin: 你工作了几年了？
<yunfan> adam8157: so ?
<adam8157> yunfan: echo ". ~/.bashrc" >> .bash_profile
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这么浅陋的问题
<yunfan> adam8157: 没用 这招我早试过了
<yunfan> 不开tmux是完全没问题
<android_bin> Tmacy:工作才1年啊
<yunfan> 开tmux 在他下面 重新开个窗口 还是老样子
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 可以传参数给tmux么
<adam8157> yunfan: 没用过tmux..
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • dpkg错误，求链表移除的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401129 在安装的时候dpkg错误 dpkg: error processing man-db (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing: man-db E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 记得原来 …
<Tmacy> android_bin: 毕业就搞android?
<android_bin> 毕业以后学了一年android呢...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我也怀疑是这个问题 不过我用的tmux没配置 额
<Tmacy> 8K那是相当多了。。。
<android_bin> 真的一点也不多....我在我们公司也就比新招进来的实习生高点
<imadper> 8k
<android_bin> 在上海没有1w+,能说是搞it的么...
<imadper> 8k一点儿也不高, 但是给一个普通的android写手, 还是中标这种抠门儿公司.
 * banban 有人装过机械迷城   Machinarium不～
<yunfan> imadper: 老子在果壳 也才8k 所以我感觉他这个有猫腻
<Tmacy> 前年android刚火吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> android_bin: ....
<imadper> yunfan: 当年中标给hamo开价才4k吧...
<Tmacy> 所以可能公司招人
<imadper> Tmacy: 得了, 千年是11年.
<imadper> Tmacy: 前年是11年.
<MeaCulpa> android_bin: 原来那么多年我不知道在搞啥...IT都不是...
<android_bin> 如果你10年的时候找android方面的工作,只会更高
<yunfan> imadper: 这个不能提当年 当年人民币购买力也比现在多呢
<imadper> Tmacy: android开发10年就民工化了
<imadper> yunfan: 去年而已.
<yunfan> imadper: 去年hamo在中标？？
<imadper> yunfan: hamo比我大一级.
<banban> adam8157: 吼
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不用吧，myeclipse 1年半就ban中国ip了
<adam8157> banban: 吼
<Tmacy> imadper: 开发很简单，但是火起来是这两年的事情
<banban> adam8157: 嘿
<adam8157> banban: 嘿
<android_bin> imadper:10年民工化...这个.12年还差不多
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 2010年... 不是十年...
<banban> adam8157: 你忙不，嘿嘿～
<adam8157> banban: 还行, 撒子事情啊?
<android_bin> 2010年还是nokia称霸的时候
<imadper> android_bin: 不, 10年的时候, 我们实验室一帮android写手.
<yunfan> imadper: 他开多少工资你都知道 看来你俩真有问题 难怪你妹子不去工作 原来是为了看住你
<banban> adam8157: 嘿嘿 你帮我看个东西呀 http://lubantu.com/linux-machinarium.htm
<kk> banban ⇪ ti: Linux 也可以玩的机械迷城 Machinarium
<imadper> yunfan: 你开多少工资? 你现在也可以告诉我呀.
<android_bin> imadper:2010年的时候anroid几乎没有市场,你那也是偷偷搞搞吧..
<adam8157> banban: 于是呢
<MeaCulpa> 好时代
<imadper> android_bin: ... 那年很多android手机出世的.
<yunfan> imadper: 我跟你关系还没到那地步 再说了 最近我对菊花么有兴趣啊
<imadper> yunfan: ...
<kevinstar> 。。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 羡慕嫉妒恨吧 不过风水轮流转 你这不也起来了
<banban> adam8157: 于是哈，补丁是 两个，我解压的话里面有和安装目录里一样的文件夹，所以我不知道怎么解压了。。。
<kevinstar> .......
<adam8157> banban: 复制过去就是咯
<banban> adam8157: 哦
<banban> 我试试
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥
<android_bin> imadper:G3,G6么...没啥优势.还不如wm手机呢.
<imadper> hero...
<maplebeats> wm?
<maplebeats> windows mobile?
<yunfan> adam8157: 这几年你们要大发起来了
<android_bin> 嗯
<maplebeats> 我的第一个智能机就是它也～
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥 大发
 * imadper 第一个智能机, moto e680. mandriva做的系统. 
<yunfan> adam8157: 就你这个
 * imadper 现在mandriva都死了.
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥意思 0_o
 * MeaCulpa WM手机老早就有sdl port有python解释器
 * MeaCulpa WM手机老早nethack...
<yunfan> adam8157: 我说你这行业最近要发财了 尤其是贵司
<MeaCulpa> Android能跑SDL么...
<who_is_hamo_> adam8157: 你做什么的啊？这么发？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我司还看不到盈利... 发个鬼
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 多年前的e680 能跑sdl.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 是啊，越是以前的机器越是方便
<yunfan> adam8157: 等ubuntu phone起来了 肯定能发的 你看着吧
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<who_is_hamo_> adam8157: 你是ubuntu的人啊？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 金钱豹
<banban> who_is_hamo_: 你不是hamo？
<adam8157> who_is_hamo_: 嗯, 这边的门房儿
 * imadper 门房李大爷的故事... 改编自 门房秦大爷的故事... 请自行百度搜索. 
<bluezd> adam8157: imadper gfrog 早啊
<imadper> bluezd: 早.
<adam8157> bluezd: 早
<imadper> adam8157: 看我引领的公司文化! 早!
<bluezd> adam8157: phd 接了你面试的班了
<who_is_hamo_> banban: 不是啊，我是看topic里有他的名字，就来问了，结果他们谁也不说...你认识他？
<adam8157> bluezd: 全组面试最不靠谱的就是他
<bluezd> adam8157: 其实我比他还不靠谱 ....
<MeaCulpa> 你们面试都问点哈
<imadper> bluezd: 负责面试, 能第一手掌握妹子的资料.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 三维.
 * maplebeats ......
<maplebeats> 怪不得
<bluezd> adam8157: 对了,我看了那天的焦点访谈,看到了
<bluezd> 特意搜的
<adam8157> bluezd: 就是她吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩,就是她
<adam8157> bluezd: :)
<yunfan> 原来还有个 PROMPT_COMMAND
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 三围+1
<imadper> lol
<imadper> adam8157: iwarp
<imadper> adam8157: 知道是啥不?
<adam8157> imadper: 知道
<imadper> adam8157: 干啥的?
<adam8157> imadper: infiniband, rdma相关的东西
<imadper> adam8157: 网络相关的?
 * bluezd 求 50 块钱以内无线鼠标推荐!!!
<adam8157> imadper: 算是吧
<imadper> bluezd: 买个有线的, 然后把线给剪了.
<imadper> adam8157: 那我不ack了...
<maplebeats> bluezd, 地摊
<adam8157> imadper: 这个东西不撸team有专人管
<\rs> adam8157: 怎麼配置 powerdns 的 bind backend，使其像 hosts 那樣解析 wiki 之類的短域名
<android_bin> bluezd:京东上,按0~49筛选就可以了
<imadper> adam8157: 恩. 那留着了.
<adam8157> \rs: no idea..
<bluezd> android_bin: 贵的就一定是最好的?
<android_bin> bluezd:不一定...但是会告诉你50元以下能买到哪些
<bluezd> adam8157: 你的那个耳机延长线多少钱 ? link ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 不到20  京东搜索秋叶原音频延长线
<who_is_hamo_> adam8157: 那你认识hamo不？
<who_is_hamo_> adam8157: 我看他后缀也是canonical
<adam8157> who_is_hamo_: 认识
<who_is_hamo_> adam8157: 为啥他的名字上了topic啊？
<adam8157> who_is_hamo_: no idea about that
<huntxu> 蓉蓉調戲的
 * who_is_hamo_ Em...
<who_is_hamo_> huntxu: 蓉蓉是？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 挫了 直接起tmux没问题 带个socket的就有那个问题
<imadper> 那天 hamo逢人就让他看自己的cloak, 于是阿荣就给他放上去了.
<huntxu> adam8157: 你那投名狀搞定啦
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥?
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu硬件环境更换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401133 我在PC机A上往U盘上安装了ubuntu.启动成功, 但是当我把U盘拔下来拿到PC机B上插上再从u盘启动的时候就出错了,错误症状如下: 首先显示了Grub启动选择界面,看到ubuntu, 然后我选择了ubuntu敲回车,就出现了黑屏,上 …
<huntxu> adam8157: 之前說的bug啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥bug
<huntxu> adam8157: 年前你不是在修bug麽
<adam8157> huntxu: 我手里好多bug... 有不修的, 有修好的, 有在修的, 有估计没法修的
<huntxu> adam8157: 看來是重要職位
<adam8157> huntxu: 修修补补而已...
<MeaCulpa> gaoji蛋
<Tmacy> kk: 看不懂，你想在A机器上做一个U盘启动程序？
<kk> Tmacy, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍧ 
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Tmacy> kk: .......
<maplebeats> = =
<MeaCulpa> http://ent.163.com/13/0218/15/8O0M0LJE00031H2L.html
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 外媒曝央视前主播因携800部A片在英被捕_网易娱乐
<MeaCulpa> 看来英国不能随便去
<wiiw> 才800部, 我这里每年 翻倍
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, .......
 * maplebeats 叫他不用linux 
<MeaCulpa> 看看看看，老外对帽帽的Fedora也是同感
<MeaCulpa> "< ryao> Name141: I am fairly confident that QA is better in Sabayon. The Sabayon developers do not try to make you beta test the next version of RHEL."
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 用linux怎样？ 全盘pgp?
<yunfan> http://mobile.businessweek.com/articles/2013-02-14/a-chinese-hackers-identity-unmasked
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ A Chinese Hacker's Identity Unmasked - Businessweek
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 至少不那么容易找到，我相信那些警察也一样不懂linux的
<maplebeats> 当QA一般的工作是干啥
<maplebeats> imadper, //
<imadper> maplebeats: 没啥可做的.
<maplebeats> imadper, 没啥可做是做啥
<imadper> adam8157: ToT... 忙的半死, 但是没啥说的出口的工作...
<imadper> bluezd: ^^
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我一直认为我国只是肉鸡多，不是黑客多
<maplebeats> imadper, 妹的，一天到晚IRC还叫忙得半死啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 对.
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa,  我也这么觉得
 * maplebeats 花点钱买个肉鸡工具也叫黑客
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 黑客也不少 考虑下贵国生活成本毕竟还是低  搞这个能赚不少cash 还是很有吸引力的
<adam8157> imadper: 要学会吹
<imadper> adam8157: 恩.
<kingbo> 请问网络共享用iptables设置内网网卡nat就行吧，应该不需要route吧
<MeaCulpa> en
<imadper> maplebeats: 我的工作就是, 审查那些弱智内核开发者写的patch对不对.
<imadper> adam8157: ^^
<wiiw> 硬盘加密,如果密码忘了,咋办
<maplebeats> imadper, 哇，厉害。。
<imadper> adam8157: 够吹的了?
<MeaCulpa> 内核开发者还有弱智的啊...
<yunfan> imadper: 我下给你知道最简单的内核驱动（在内核源码包里)是哪个
<maplebeats> imadper, 厉害啊，能看懂内核的patch。。。
<imadper> yunfan: 不知道~
<imadper> maplebeats: 看不懂~
<yunfan> adam8157: 你了解不
<maplebeats> imadper, 看不懂你怎么审查的
<imadper> maplebeats: 我擦! 那些当领导的, 屁都不懂, 就能审查.
<maplebeats> imadper, ......这个不能比，人家是领导
<yunfan> http://owncloud.org/ 这个看起来不错
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: ownCloud.org | Your Cloud, Your Data, Your Way!
<\rs> imadper: hamo的cloak怎麼了？
<adam8157> yunfan: sample
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 我觉得我国肉鸡的存在给菜鸟老外SA一个邀功的机会，他们只要ban了中国ip, 平台性能立即上一个档次，又对业务没啥影响，好邀功
<adam8157> imadper: 赞
<imadper> \rs: hamo想让大家都知道自己是c家的人了.
<adam8157> yunfan: samples目录
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, = =!
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 我听过一个老外说，自己找了一份SA的工作，大半年无所事事装作天天在研究，然后时不时ban一把中国ip, 年底颇得领导赏识
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 就这样玩2年再换一个冻死
<freeflying> MeaCulpa:
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 这么爽。。。那在国内当SA怎么办
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 就这样玩2年再换一个公司
<wiiw> 可以限制IP段访问频率,比如每天只能1万次.这样就有利于推进 ipv6
<yunfan> adam8157: 要真正的
<imadper> yunfan: 并口驱动简单.
<hamo_is_god> imadper: 早
<yunfan> imadper: 不是应该串口简单么
<imadper> yunfan: 并口简单.
<imadper> hamo_is_god: 早.
<\rs> MeaCulpa: sa真爽
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 离不开中国人民配合
 * hamo_is_god 求做sa
<\rs> 我也想做SA
 * maplebeats sa路过
<\rs> maplebeats: sa要學些啥？
<\rs> maplebeats: 爽啊，拿錢做自己的研究，我最喜歡這種工作了
<maplebeats> \rs, 不知道，主要还是练好肌肉
<MeaCulpa> Programming is like sex. One mistake and you have to support it for the rest of your life. ~Michael Sinz
<imadper> maplebeats: 你说的那是看机房的吧?
 * maplebeats sa不是搬东西的劳工么
<cfy> ......
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch的wayland包是干什么的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401135 每次更新都有，但是有不知道是干什么的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2013-02-18 16:26
<\rs> maplebeats: http://www.bootcamps.in/research/potential-students/ [The most popular computer science job titles] 科學嗎，sa錢雖然少些，但似乎很輕鬆的樣子
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: Programming language popularity and programming jobs trends Programming language popularity and programming jobs trends
<maplebeats> \rs, 你那是国外的SA嘛。。。
<maplebeats> \rs, SA工资最低。。。
<\rs> maplebeats: 能低多少，輕鬆就好
<namoamitabuddha> 看来还是 En-En dictionary 靠谱
<maplebeats> \rs,苦力啊，哪里轻松？
<namoamitabuddha> youdao 不太靠谱
<\rs> hamo_is_god: http://www.satwe.com/archives/355.html 你以前還寫這？
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ 在wget命令行中使用代理 | 哈默博客
<MeaCulpa> 为啥Java Dev工资那么高
<MeaCulpa> 还是说北美的所谓Java Dev, 其实是指挥阿三干活的头目了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 显然是头了
<hamo_is_god> \rs: 这个人不是我
<hamo_is_god> \rs: 我很久不写博客了，这是另一个叫哈默的人
<freeflying> hamo_is_god is no hamo
<freeflying> \not
<yunfan> \rs: 突发情况不轻松
<freeflying> 蛤蟆
<wiiw> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/    mini.iso 全网络安装
<kk> wiiw ⇪ t: Index of /ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot
<yunfan> 蛤魔
<maplebeats> (拿着工资，外包给中国？
<imadper> \rs: 这才是 hamo的博客:  http://blog.hamobai.com/
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Hamo's
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩，也就是说，北美的Java程序员往往是头头，而那些脚本语言啥的，倒真是有干活的，所以工资显得Java高
<wiiw> 国外都是有钱人
<wiiw> 都是印钱的啊..
<kevinstar> 有钱
<yunfan> wiiw: 这个只能怪你自己政府了 老外也希望人民币升值呢
<yunfan> 蛤魔明明研究arm 却老跟我打哈哈 太可恶了
<wiiw> yunfan: 你出国了?
<yunfan> 下回要逮住他什么问题就投诉
 * hamo_is_god ...
<CyrusYzGTt> tousu
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: RMB 升值?
<CyrusYzGTt> ruanmeibi=RMB
<wiiw> 升值的话,卖家就亏了,买家高兴了
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ +1
<wiiw> 然后大家都去买美元
<wiiw> 等RMB贬值了,大家都去卖美元
<CyrusYzGTt> bushi yinggai qu mai gold me?
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *o_N%<a*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<wiiw> 哦.
<wiiw> gold波动太大了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ na zuan shi ne?
<wiiw> 美元波动也大.
<CyrusYzGTt> time
<wiiw> 砖石不知道
<maplebeats> 软妹币什么时候升值了
<wiiw> 10年后吧
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000^9999999999999999999999 years
<yunfan> 钻石别指望了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ na lan jin , lan jin shi yuzhou de ying tonghuo
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *:{ci3*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<maplebeats> 有什么东西绝对升值的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 时间绝对值钱
<CyrusYzGTt> space
<maplebeats> onlylove, = =！
<wiiw> 还有 人力资源
<CyrusYzGTt> life
<onlylove> hamo: 好久没见你了
<CyrusYzGTt> live
<\rs> hamo: cloak怎麼變了？
<wiiw> 还有感情
<hamo> onlylove: 早
<hamo> \rs: 啥？没换啊
<onlylove> hamo: 早
<\rs> hamo: 城管外套：gateway/web/freenode/ -> canonical/
 * namoamitabuddha 重新背 CET4 单词...
<hamo> \rs: 空名字而已...没城管的光环啊...
<wiiw> `address hamo |
 * CyrusYzGTt join pinyinlish , easyzhi
<kk> : hamo 654ec33d 101.78.195.61-香港九仓电讯有限公司
<CyrusYzGTt> \address CyrusYzGTt
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 背那个做啥
<CyrusYzGTt> `address CyrusYzGTt
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 英语不好
<hamo> wiiw: 这么牛...
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 不知道四级第一个单词是什么么
<wiiw> hamo: 这个没啥技术含量的
<maplebeats> onlylove, 应该是a吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: abandon
<hamo> `address adam8157
<maplebeats> 咦？
<hamo> `address adam8157 |
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 我背过, 但是当时知道 abandon 是抛弃的意思, 就没背这个单词.
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ weime I ask kk , kk huida my wenti shi  siliao de
<kk> : adam8157 adam unaffiliated
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 另外一个意思是放弃
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 现在打算重新背
<wiiw> CyrusYzGTt: 需要管道 |
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 放弃吧
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ ni test use my nick ,looklook
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: forsake, give up, empty 意思很多
<wiiw> `address CyrusYzGTt | cyr
 * wzssyqa 发现 CyrusYzGTt 的英语比拼音更虐人
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGT fedora
<wiiw> CyrusYzGTt: fedora
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你觉得那是英语？
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 呵呵, 你背的熟悉, 给你换一个 plateau
<CyrusYzGTt> ok
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ .. no say , I can haixiu de
<wiiw> enginese
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: you have the ability of shame?
 * hamo holiday fxxking...
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 没啥意思，我过六级的时候我研究生师哥还在研究四级怎么过，
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 现在不需要 4,6 级的吧
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 记得取消了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 研究生还需要纠结4级？
<MeaCulpa> lol
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 不知道……别问我，而且他抱怨我毕业论文的summary是用机器翻译的让我很恼火
<maplebeats> onlylove, ... 我这种四级单词99%的都不认识的人都能过四级，还有研究生过不了？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 信不信由你
<maplebeats> onlylove, 他研究生英语是怎么考过的 = =
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不知道，随他了，反正我没考研究生，不知道
<maplebeats> onlylove, 我肯定信的。。。。我寝室那个高考英语145,四级一样过不了。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt reportbug use Qalculate calc 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000^9999999999999999999999 pc slow and mem xielou 
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我不信啊……
 * maplebeats 这年头什么奇葩也有
<onlylove> maplebeats: 高考145啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这水平过四级没问题了
<maplebeats> onlylove, 是啊，145啊！我高考要是TM 145的话，哎。。。
<maplebeats> onlylove, 人家就是过不了。。。不服都不行啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 毕业论文用英文写的？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不是少了个点吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 得有个summary，就几百个单词
<maplebeats> onlylove, 没有，我还看过他成绩呢。。。145非常准确:(
 * MeaCulpa 高考要是语文能及格，就进清华了
<onlylove> 表示高考理综物理零蛋
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 我高考语言都能及格= =。虽然刚刚90....
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 我败在那些阅读理解上
 * maplebeats 高中语文及格次数不多，高考就一次。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你败在那些题上很正常
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是我不正常？
<maplebeats> onlylove, 对对。。。
<maplebeats> 高考运气成分还是很大的= =
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 据说有一年的考题文章作者答题都错了大半，被人评价，出题人比作者还理解作者本意
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛我熟读四书五经的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> wo biaoshi I gaokao luobang , 2006 only 400
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *R*dVG\k*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 熟读四书五经，我看不出来哪里正常了。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 四书五经和现代文阅读是两码事
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我作文就是按范文写的，不会被扣很多分，应该就是阅读理解害得
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我那些考130+ 的女同学都熟读琼瑶席娟啊
<namoamitabuddha> 现代文阅读 就是 猜测出题者出题用意
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 关键还是看错了书
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 现代文阅读理解就是BT，鬼知道那些答对的人怎么想的，反正我基本零分
<maplebeats> 猜的是出题人的意思，不是作者的意思。。。
<maplebeats> 英语阅读还好点。。。问得都比较直接
<MeaCulpa> 作者也挺搞，很多文章居然是科学家玩文笔，作家写说明文...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我语文没有130不过也120+基本被现代文阅读坑了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 你说全国高考?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我要是120现在早清华，然后去北美洗试管喂老鼠了
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 魔都的，比全国的简单点，全国的估计我就落榜了
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 这有必然的联系？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你考了多少分啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 70
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我说总分
 * maplebeats nnd,北京是不是考上600分就能上清华
<night__> hello
<night__> 遇到问题了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 全国卷有选择题啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 十多年前的，还是魔都的，说了你也不懂
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 很多
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 貌似总分620还是650
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我毕业8年了，差不多应该
<night__> 我现在在一个shell中前面的命令都是普通权限的，中间有一部分是需要root权限的，我改怎么办阿
<namoamitabuddha> night__: sudo
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我记得全国总分才710你考了那么多？
<night__> 我现在sudo echo "fuck" > /etc/apt/sources.list告诉我权限不够
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我说总分
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 研究生不是可以直接考6级么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 魔都总分6xx
<night__> namoamitabuddha, 大哥我该咋办阿
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 鬼知道，反正研究生不过六级不给学历
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 理科综合是 30 分吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我好像48x吧
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我们那时候没有综合
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 语文数学外语+物理化学历史生物之类
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那还纠结毛四级？
<night__> 。。。。
<night__> 有没有人打理我阿
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不是 3+1?
<onlylove> night__: 你命令不对
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 哦，那应该600满分，3+1
<night__> onlylove, 大哥我该怎么做
<night__> 我现在就是想用root修改一下sources.list
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 现在 3+1 变成选科了
<onlylove> night__: 前面加sh -c
<onlylove> night__: 还有个用tee的，忘了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 就是选择 Physics/Chemistry/... 那里面一门
<night__> sudo sh -c
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 3+1也是选啊，我选的物理
<night__> sudo sh -c echo "fuck" > /etc....这样？
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 对呀, 你们没有综合?
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我前面说错了, 不是理科综合, 是综合
<onlylove> night__: 你直接用root会死啊
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 语文还是有指导意义的，我的语文差，的确在后面显现出来理解力有问题
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 不知综合为何物
<night__> 我这个root完了，下面还要有其他用户的
<night__> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 那你们应该和现在完全一样的咯?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就是把三张卷子揉成一张
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 前几年是有综合的, 就是 物理化学生物历史地理政治 全部考
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不是政治, 是生物好像
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 语数[文|理]外[物|化|生|政|历]
<onlylove> night__: 我忘了怎么弄了，你试试吧，应该没错的，因为sudo只解释第一个命令，你那样就之解释了echo
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 语[数(文)|数(理)]外[物|化|生|政|历]
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 呵呵, 你们幸运
<hamo> imadper: ping象
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不过现在也幸运的
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 就中间几年倒霉
<imadper> hamo: 好久不见.
<night__> onlylove, 哥
<onlylove> night__: 你又咋了
<onlylove> night__: 试一下坏不了的
<night__> onlylove, 我实验了不行阿
<night__> sudo sh -c echo ****
<namoamitabuddha> night__: 不是 sudo 然后管道
<namoamitabuddha> night__: 是用 tee
<namoamitabuddha> night__: man tee
<night__> ok
<night__> tee下
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 不用tee也成的
<night__> tee也不行阿
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 不知道你说的是啥, 我翻前面看到他是 sudo echo ... > 这样是不行的
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: tee 比较保险
<night__> sudo echo "fuck" | tess /etc/apt/***
<night__> 一样不行阿
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 我让他用sh -c 解释
<banban> adam8157: 你现在不在红帽了呀～
<imadper> night__: sudo
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 具体他怎么不好使我也不知道了
<hamo> banban: 他现在在我司
<night__> 求各位给个完整的命令
<imadper> night__: sudo sh -c "echo xxx | grep xxx"
<night__> 求你们了
<imadper> night__: 引号不能少.
<banban> hamo: 你司在哪儿
<onlylove> banban: 看topic
<adam8157> banban: 13年开始就不在了哦
<namoamitabuddha> night__: 应该是 echo xxx | sudo tee ...
 * hamo ...
 * banban topic怎么看  好几个链接。。。。。。。。。。
<onlylove> banban: 最后面
<night__> ok ok终于顿悟了
<banban> 最后面是log
 * imadper 我妹子去看公司, 工资给的比我还高..
 * imadper 不活了...
<adam8157> banban: /topic
<onlylove> banban: 看不到分享图片什么的么？
<banban> topic
<adam8157> imadper: 唉...
<banban> ai...............
<adam8157> banban: 斜线
<cherrot> imadper: 你妹子也算技术流了 P.S. 你弱爆了
<imadper> adam8157: 最低的给5k.............
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: CET4 99% 不认识? 不可能吧
<imadper> cherrot: tot...
 * imadper 求卖!
<banban> Usage: /topic <topic>: set the topic of the current conversation
<adam8157> imadper: 别和你实习工资比啊
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 事实就是。。。确实不认识
 * MeaCulpa CET6 词汇全C同u哦
<yunfan> imadper: 什么公司?
<imadper> adam8157: 都是正式的...
<cherrot> imadper: 就是 你那是实习工资
<imadper> cherrot: 我用正式比的
<maplebeats> imadper, 你妹子干什么的
<onlylove> 最低5k，不活了……
<imadper> yunfan: 北京多乐科技有限公司
<adam8157> banban: /whois hamo
<imadper> maplebeats: 画画的
<cherrot> hamo: 你竟然在
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 你是翻了一页发现全不认识就变成 99% 不认识了吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 好像是用web上的，看不到应该
<maplebeats> imadper, 画画的工资肯定高啊
<yunfan> imadper: 额 我想了解啥工种
<Hiso-android> kk:ohayo
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 你全部统计过?
<banban> 还是不知道怎么看。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imadper> yunfan: 游戏原画.
<imadper> maplebeats: ...
<kk> Hiso-android, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍩ 
<adam8157> banban:  hamo [654ec33d@canonical/hamo]
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 没，我只是经常拿出词汇书，一翻。。。一个单词也不认识。。。
<onlylove> Hiso-android: 你觉得kk懂么……
<Hiso-android> yo！maplebeats
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 那不作数的
<Hiso-android> 我觉得她懂
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 而且词汇书上挑选的不是全部, 只是部分他认为你背不出来的
<banban> adam8157: 哦 在canonical
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 我和我同学试过，他考我单词。。。我要是能认识10个，他都请我吃饭=- =
<Hiso-android> 。。
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 那只要他能抽出 10 个你不认识的不就 okay
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 不是什么好事。。。:(
<yunfan> imadper: 这不挺好的 你看你这不成功扮演了屌丝逆袭么 一下子把哥给甩出几条街了
<banban> hamo: 你是河马不～
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我觉得什么 99% CET4 词汇不认识的不可能过
<imadper> yunfan: ... ...
<maplebeats> 不是蛤蟆么。。。怎么成河马了
<onlylove> 河马……
<huntxu> imadper: 還不回帝都呼吸新鮮空氣啊
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 50% 不认识还差不多
 * cnfczn hello everybody
<yunfan> hamo: 你小子明明研究arm 居然跟我打哈哈
<imadper> huntxu: 你以为我在哪儿?
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 蒙过= =
<yunfan> imadper: 做过运维不
<yunfan> 刚才那个谁是运维来着
<huntxu> imadper: 過完寒假回學校？
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 要知道我考了好我次，全都是300分，，，
<banban> hamo: 河马～河马～河马～河马～
<imadper> huntxu: 恩.
<Hiso-android> maplebeats:你是什么专业的？
<huntxu> hamo: 喲
<imadper> yunfan: maplebeats 是运维.
<banban> huntxu: 哟西～
<huntxu> imadper: 你居然還沒賣出去
<imadper> who_is_hamo: 自己去问 hamo 吧.
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 卖萌专业的
<imadper> huntxu: 恩. 没人要.
<banban> 来了俩河马  hamo  who_is_hamo  哈哈
<who_is_hamo> imadper: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 刚才忽悠了, 你说研究生是考 CET4 还是专四啊
<imadper> who_is_hamo: hamo 在线了.
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<huntxu> banban: 老女人少用點電腦，有輻射
<who_is_hamo> imadper: 多谢，那是我掉了...lol
<Hiso-android> 卖萌专业。。。。
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 不是专四
 * imadper 啥东西没辐射...
<banban> huntxu: 说谁老女人？？
<imadper> ....
<imadper> hamo....
<yunfan> maplebeats: 指点几个 监控服务器硬盘使用的工具?
<who_is_hamo> yunfan: iotop
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 公司里几乎所有发行片linux不能升级 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401136 我在公司使用linux可以上网，但是不能升级，apt-get update会提示不能解析，fedora，mint，opensuse升级也是一样，但是能正常打开网页，也能ping通（排除DNS问题）。 后来无意中发现backtrack 5 …
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是iostat么
<who_is_hamo> yunfan: sar
<huntxu> imadper: 回來工作不
<maplebeats> yunfan, 别问我，我啥都不知道。。。只会一个iotop
<who_is_hamo> yunfan: iostats
<namoamitabuddha> CET4 选词还是不错的, 大多数都是常见词汇
 * Hiso-android 三次元卖萌的通通要烧死
<who_is_hamo> yunfan: blocktrace
<huntxu> banban: 老女孩，行了吧
<banban> huntxu: 再说一遍
<who_is_hamo> yunfan: blktrace
<huntxu> banban: 不說了哼哼
<banban> huntxu: 我不认识你
<onlylove> huntxu: 你犯忌讳了……
<namoamitabuddha> 有啥好 troll 的
<who_is_hamo> yunfan: 绝对够你永乐
 * banban 谁借我个op用用
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 包括硬盘容量 inode 有坏道检查就更好
 * wzssyqa 板凳子围观
<who_is_hamo> yunfan: 不够的话，debugfs
<yunfan> who_is_hamo: sar听说过
<banban> wzssyqa: 你是op不
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 要给么
<onlylove> yunfan: 硬盘容量用别的看，iostat就看负载
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 我也觉得不错，四级词汇，但是记不住啊
<who_is_hamo> banban: 你要下杀手？
<cherrot> banban: 斑斑这是在卖萌么 ;)
<yunfan> 先看看sar
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 隨你 =.=
<banban> huntxu: 以后别和我说话
<\rs> proxychains 的 http proxy 坏掉了？
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我是靠软件记忆的
<wzssyqa> banban: 找ofan 或 \rs
<banban> 不用了
<banban> 懒得理你们
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: Google Anki
<onlylove> huntxu: 给妹子不能说老的……
<wzssyqa> huntxu: Amen
<maplebeats> huntxu, 你犯罪了= =
<yunfan> onlylove: 要说成熟的？
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 她这两天正发飙呢，你碰火山口上了
<\rs> proxychains 的 http proxy 不能設定認證？
<onlylove> yunfan: ……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 发飙？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 你们学校有 proxy?
<Hiso-android> 诶。。。和你们这群hentai没有共同语言，读书去了π_π
<yunfan> who_is_hamo: 这些工具有没有非交互模式？
<who_is_hamo> yunfan: 都有啊
<huntxu> wzssyqa: maplebeats onlylove 你們不早點說。。。、
<who_is_hamo> yunfan: 你改行OP了？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: huntxu 去翻这几天的log
<who_is_hamo> huntxu: 你完了胡子...
<onlylove> huntxu: 你知道是妹子还故意刺激
<yunfan> who_is_hamo: devop + iOS dev + data analyzing
<yunfan> who_is_hamo: 领导还想我参加PM 额
<huntxu> wzssyqa: onlylove  =.=
<who_is_hamo> yunfan: 犇，全能啊
<huntxu> WhiteMoOn: 蛤蟆被你趕走了
<huntxu> who_is_hamo: 蛤蟆被你趕走了
<yunfan> who_is_hamo: 毛 他们想省人而已 又不加钱
<wzssyqa> huntxu: qemu 1.4 在unstable上用的爽爽的，backports回precise就挂了
<hamo> huntxu: ^_^
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 1.4...
<yunfan> hamo: 坚决打倒 踏上一脚 以后你要不回答arm问题 我就找机会投诉你
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 不是發布沒幾天麽
<hamo> yunfan: ...
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 刚刚发布
<yunfan> hamo: 我刚才去看你blog 明明研究arm asm
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, anki这个怎么用啊
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 配老seabios死慢，配新的，起不来win7
<hamo> yunfan: 那是打酱油啊
 * mayli windows sucks
<onlylove> 旗鱼的手机什么时候能见到啊
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我目前的做法是
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 太新，不敢動
<yunfan> hamo: 反正你逃不掉了 你要是自己搞不定 就有义务给我引见其他搞这个的
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 自己玩玩阿
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha,  我装了，一会研究研究
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 用 text editor 生成一个纯文本文件, 写下单词表
 * hamo -_______________________________________________________________-""
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 然后用一个脚本查单词的解释
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 自己玩也不上那麽新的 =.=
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 推荐你用 Anki2, 从官方下载
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 直接master
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: Debian/Ubuntu 的 src 里面的 Anki1 太老, 现在已经不能同步了.
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 我用的arch= =，
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 肯定是anki2
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 那就好
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 用起来很简单的, 有 UI 输入
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 但是要追求高效的话
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 建议写脚本
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 恩，明白
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我晚上正准备写一个
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 以前我的脚本是从 youdao 上查解释的
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 写好了分享一下。。。
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 前些天觉得解释好像不太好
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 我也有个youdao查单词的脚本= =
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 今天愤怒了, 打算重新查
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: youdao 我是参照 roylez 的那个脚本改写的
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 你英文不好的话
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 推荐用 youdao 的脚本
<kevinstar> maplebeats, :${VAR:=DEFAULT}这里面的第一个：是什么意思
<\rs> imadper: 有啥 proxychains 替代品
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 恩，我有
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 不是, 我说你自己需要改写下
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 适合 Anki2 导入
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: Anki2 支持设置 Delimiter 的
<adam8157> \rs: tsocks 不过不如proxychains
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我设置的是 \t, 然后纯文本格式就是 English\tChinese\nEnglish\tChinese\n 等等
<imadper> \rs: 不知道, proxychains不就是主流选择了么啊?
<\rs> adam8157: proxychains 的 http proxy 不支持 authentication ?
<adam8157> \rs: 不晓得
<adam8157> \rs: 支持啊
<\rs> adam8157: 樣例.conf 確實有 http    192.168.89.3    8080    justu   hidden 但是這樣寫是不能用的
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 没什么意思
<\rs> adam8157: 另外它什麼時候能支持 udp
<adam8157> \rs: report bug
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我晚上打算写的是借助 wordnet 查词的
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: wordnet 用起来非常简单
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 判断为空？
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 嘿嘿, 你用 Anki 背一阶段之后就可以让同学请客了
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 都毕业了，没机会了= =
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 你有 Android device 么
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 有
<\rs> 我錯了，是 Proxy-Authorizatoin
 * kevinstar   :${VAR:=DEFAULT}这里面的第一个：是什么意思?
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 找下 AnkiDroid
 * kevinstar shell里的
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 。。。你说的是前面那个:啊
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 哦，了解
<\rs> adam8157: proxychains 用的 http proxy 是 http 1.0 ...
<adam8157> \rs: 你是1.1?
<\rs> adam8157: en
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 前面那个:无厘头
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 无厘头什么意思
<\rs> adam8157: 不說說清楚，非要抓包才能知道
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 能贴完整代码么。。。
<adam8157> \rs: report bug吧
<kevinstar> maplebeats, http://www.jb51.net/article/34008.htm
<kk> kevinstar ⇪ ti: shell中冒号的特殊用法分享_linux shell_脚本之家
<mayli> 测试中文
<kk> mayli, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<mayli> adam8157: 无聊了怎么办？
<adam8157> mayli: 看书
<kevinstar> mayli, 撸
<\rs> 1754 行代碼居然 128K
<kevinstar> maplebeats, ：无厘头什么意思
<maplebeats> kevinstar,  前面那个:可能是命令行提示符。。。。
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 靠，我这不是悲催了吗，你确定
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 哦，不是。。。他上面不是写得有么。。。。如果不在前面加上:命令，那么就会把${VAR:=DEFAULT}本身当做一个命令来执行，报错是肯定的
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 我想知道：是什么？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, it's True
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 我怎么觉得它写错了。。。
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 以及报错的情况是怎么出现的
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 我也觉得是错的
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 经测试是对的，可是为什么？
<namoamitabuddha> 现在有的初中生数学都那么强
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 语法上怎么分析的
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 不知道= =，我bash水得很
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 不要啊
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha, 其实高中初中数学本来就很厉害了。。
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 我试过了,dash/bash/zsh，都没有这个用法
<kevinstar> maplebeats,同意，那些初中的公理，你叫哪个奥数的去自己发现一个看看
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 你怎么试的，贴上去看看对错？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 是啊。。。
<maplebeats> kevinstar, NND，空格！
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 晕倒，我贴上去，没问题啊
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 没什么，我知道了。。。:就是一个空语句
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 不加呢？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 因为直接运行${}会出错，所以就用:。。。这和echo ${}一样的
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 啊，这样啊
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 初中生就学 Advanced Calculus
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 为什么加上就可以了？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 就是一个True而已。。。没什么意义
<namoamitabuddha> 不是 True 是 true
<maplebeats> 恩。。。写py写多了。。
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 那个true怎么输出来？
<namoamitabuddha> kevinstar: man true
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 输出？为什么还要输出
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 可不可以输出
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 输出？你把:换成echo 嘛
<kevinstar> maplebeats,换成echo ，输出的是{ }
<kevinstar> {xxx}
<maplebeats> ef>echo ${var:=hello}
<maplebeats> hello
<maplebeats> 没问题呀
<kk> maplebeats, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问13.04任何设置成中文，英文我看不懂啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401139 我网上搜，发现界面根本不一样. 统计信息: 发表于 由 1845830509 — 2013-02-18 18:00
<kevinstar> 我的输出是 { var ：=hello}
<kevinstar> 差了$
<kevinstar> mapl
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 不行，bad substitution
<maplebeats> kevinstar, ????
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 我用bash试了，也没问题啊
<kevinstar> maplebeats, bash:${ devar:=hello }: bad substitution
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 空格
<maplebeats> :和$之间有空格
<kevinstar> maplebeats,
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 看看
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 。。。你乱加空格了。。
<maplebeats> kevinstar, {}两边别加空格
 * maplebeats shell的空格害死人啊
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 是的
<kevinstar> maplebeats, ty verymuch
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 还是没搞懂：代表什么？
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 没有就不行吗
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 还真不行
<maplebeats> kevinstar, :就是nothing
<kevinstar> maplebeats, nothing加上后面那段为什么就能求了？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 你直接运行${}语句，就相关于直接用shell运行${}的结果了，如果结果是5，在shell里直接运行5肯定是错误的啊
<kaho> where is the bot?
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 明白了
<kaho> i am looking for it
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 冒号起了让shell求这个${}的作用吗？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 对
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 那nothing是什么？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, nothing就是没有= =
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 没有怎么能让shell知道后面要求的不是5而是求5的过程
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 呃，不知道。。。
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 我想知道作者怎么知道要在前面加个：就可以解决了
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 是我的话，会加echo = =
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 对啊，这样才正常啊，作者不正常
<maplebeats> kevinstar, ...把echo换成一个没有输出的东西，很正常呀
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 不要输出
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 明白了
<kevinstar> 吃饭去了
<mayli> wind 7
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 本人初次接触ubuntu，该从何学习，如何学习呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401141 求各位有经验的过来人指点，先感谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 feifei4199 — 2013-02-18 18:32
<kaho> hello
<kk> kaho, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<kaho> 你是bot吗？
<yunfan> http://pi.minecraft.net/?p=68
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ Download Pi Edition now! | Minecraft: Pi Edition
<kaho> 为什么跟你私聊，不搭理我
<\rs> yunfan: https://github.com/JohnEarnest/Mako/tree/master/games/Warrior2
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Mako/games/Warrior2 at master · JohnEarnest/Mako · GitHub
<jiero> yunfan: 竟然是免费的。。。
<\rs> maplebeats: 你們 SA 接觸 bash 有多頻繁？
<yunfan> \rs: 这个我以前就在#forth频道见过了 作者在那里
<yunfan> \rs: 不过我对文字类的游戏兴趣不大
<yunfan> jiero: 这是教育目的 怎么可能收费
<jiero> yunfan: 。
<yunfan> \rs: 原来你丫是骂死可累
<yunfan> jiero: 你玩minecraft么
<jiero> yunfan: 不。
<jiero> yunfan: 建设游戏对我来说太困难了。 因为几秒钟就忘记刚才想出的整体规划了。
<\rs> yunfan: 臺階竟記得鄙人舊昵稱，榮幸之至
<\rs> s/階/駕/
<yunfan> \rs: 怎么不记得 挺好记的 我说怎么老看不到你 原来改名了
<ll1> icq在中国被和谐吗
<jiero> http://unvanquished.net/images/unv_aliens.png
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Desura 的储蓄 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=400950 在desura的存储 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-02-18 19:18
<freeflying> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin
<kk> freeflying ⇪ t: UbuntuKylin - Ubuntu Wiki
<jiero> freeflying: 你的活动？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我这样的鸟，最终还是用长期支持的版本吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401145 从大学时候开始接触ubuntu的，那时候已经9开头了。 其实只是炫耀用的，了解只存在于表面。 用win的时候各种常用软件只要有更新我都用新的，所以ubuntu有新的我也换，但是其实不常用 …
<sou_> 大家的通病吧
<jiero> sou_: 大家的通病是都要听上司的
<sou_> jiero: 我是说上面的那个帖子
<freeflying> jiero: 啥我的活动啊
<cfy`> jiero: cleamoon碉堡了。。。
<cfy`> jiero: 觉得cleamoon碉堡了。。。
<Zhaofeng_Li> Hi. 新人报到~
<jiero> cfy:  为什么？
<cfy> jiero: 幼儿园都记得这么清楚。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 额。我2岁都记住。。。
<cfy> jiero: 你都记住点啥？
<jiero> cfy: 坐在转盘上转。。。和家里的破摆设。。。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<jiero> cfy: 也就记住3个场景
<cfy> jiero: .
<jiero> cfy: 都没照片的
<cfy> jiero: 我觉得还是cleamoon记得清晰。。。
<cfy> jiero: ...
<jiero> cfy: 有照片就能回想很多了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问个kde截屏的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401146 小弟最近刚装了 kde 桌面..版本是 4.8.5 ksnapshot --region 这个命令可以进行区域截图，但是我截完图并双击确定后，屏幕全白... 只有 ctrl+alt+F1 kill 掉区域截图的进程，再回到图形界面就没问题了...这个是什么问题 …
<jiero> cfy: cleamoon似乎是很孤单的人。
<jiero> cfy: 你记住什么呢了
<cfy> jiero: 为啥？
<cfy> jiero: 幼儿园的记得一些
<jiero> cfy: 感觉啊。感觉啊。
<freeflying> top - 20:52:28 up 10:09,  1 user,  load average: 4.49, 3.65, 2.01
<cfy> jiero: .....
<jiero> cfy: 你几岁去幼儿园的呢。。。我是2个月。
<cfy> freeflying: cp时都这样。。。
<jiero> 40天或者
<cfy> jiero: 不知道。。。
<jiero> cfy: 哦。反正我出生时不哭 。当时 医生把我打哭了。 -  父母讲的。
<cfy> jiero: @_@
<freeflying> cfy: dd到iscsi上
<cfy> freeflying: 然后不断的发信号看进度么？
<freeflying> cfy: 不看啊，我只是测试我的iscsi的性能
<cfy> freeflying: oh
<freeflying> cfy: 都是arm的设备
<cfy> freeflying: 哦
<^{^> hello
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<freeflying> cfy: 速度要是能到100M就不错了
<freeflying> 基本不可能
<freeflying> lol
<cfy> freeflying: 我的树莓，写入才20M。。。
<freeflying> cfy: 你那个是垃圾啊
<^{^> 大家都在玩raspberry啊
<^{^> 大家都用raspberry干什么呢
<cfy> freeflying: 你的是啥？
<freeflying> cfy: pandaboard
<cfy> freeflying: 啥时候买的，我当时看的时候连文档都没有
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 列表里面如果有 nil, 在 join 的时候还会多出来的?
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: ruby
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我 amnesia
<freeflying> cfy: 我才不买呢
<freeflying> cfy: 话说你拿树莓干啥用呢「
<cfy> freeflying: 你知道ee啥专业毕业么？
<freeflying> cfy: cs?
<cfy> freeflying: ee不在啊
<cfy> freeflying: 你竟然不知道ee啥专业。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: eecs?
<cfy> freeflying: ee是E.E.专业的，电子工程
<cfy> freeflying: 我和ee同专业，我拿树莓做毕业设计
<cfy> freeflying: 在树莓上跑一跑opencv,识别个人脸
<freeflying> cfy: soga
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.eecs.mit.edu/
<kk> namoamitabuddha s, ⇪ Homepage | MIT EECS
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: @_@
<freeflying> cfy: 你这是软件啊，和树莓没啥关系
<cfy> freeflying: 但是树莓属于嵌入式，所以。。。。能当做毕业设计
<cfy> freeflying: 这么严格干什么？
<^{^> opencv的人脸识别都有现成的source的吧 都不用自己code
<^{^> opencv的人脸识别都有现成的source的吧 都不用自己coding
<freeflying> lol
<cfy> 多简单
<cfy> 还能唬人
<cfy> 多好
<freeflying> 这更打击cfy了
<^{^> 只能说现在的 cs 的老师老矣
<freeflying> cfy: 你既然学ee的，怎么也得做点东西啊
 * cfy 我本来就很水啦。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 测你个
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: suit 啥意思
<freeflying> 这个毕业设计也太水了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: noun
<cfy> freeflying: 嗯，是的。驱动了一块TFT屏幕
<cfy> freeflying: 也不是特别水了。。。。
<freeflying> cfy: 你这些我这个没学过cs/ee的也能干好不
<cfy> freeflying: 又不是在树莓上跑下opencv的测试代码
<cfy> freeflying: 你确定？
<freeflying> cfy: 确定啊
<cfy> freeflying: 给你看个链接吧
<freeflying> cfy: 啥
<^{^> 教你个更简单的方法  在树莓跑 asterisk
<^{^> 更方便
<^{^> 直接交了
<^{^> 电话交换机
<^{^> 写 decode写iax2 sip 交换 抄都可以抄上万字
<freeflying> lol
<cfy> freeflying: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDk4Mzg5Njgw.html
<kk> cfy s, ⇪ 基于嵌入式系统的人脸检测与识别—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<cfy> freeflying: 怎么样？是不是很水？
<freeflying> cfy: 好吧，鼓励你一下
<cfy> freeflying: .....
<freeflying> cfy: 如果识别的算法是你自己的，很不错，如果是现成的说明你动手能力不错
<freeflying> :)
<cfy> freeflying: 一个毕业设计就别要求这么多了。
<cfy> freeflying: 嘻嘻
<cfy> freeflying: 算法怎么可能是自己的。。。。开玩笑吧
<cfy> freeflying: 最多自己写写
<^{^> 其实已经蛮能忽悠人的呢
<cfy> freeflying: 我们学校差
<^{^> 最起码我觉得 比他的其他同学 看上去 高级多了
<freeflying> cfy: 你是啥学校
<cfy> freeflying: 不用这么nb，能用得上就不错了。干嘛要原创？
<freeflying> cfy: 以前这里有位是你们学校信息中心的
<cfy> freeflying: 我知道，听说过。。。。然后。。。我找不到了。。。
<freeflying> cfy: 有他电话的
<freeflying> cfy: 不过在你们学校这个确实算牛的
<freeflying> cfy: 30720000000 bytes (31 GB) copied, 2800.59 s, 11.0 MB/s
<cfy> freeflying: 。。。。
<cfy> freeflying: 真是有耐性
<freeflying> 悲剧，速度还不如你的树莓
<cfy> freeflying: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<freeflying> 瓶颈应该是网络
<freeflying> 垃圾华为的光猫应该是个百兆的设备
<cfy> freeflying: ..
<cfy> freeflying: 网络是很明显
<cfy> freeflying: cpu太差受不了
<Hiso-android> 为什么放学后上irc成日常了。。。。
<GUNDAM> 有木有活人～
<Hiso-android> 有啊
<cfy> Hiso-android: 小孩子做作业去
<Hiso-android> 。。。π_π
<Hiso-android> 我是来看我的kk酱的
<GUNDAM> 請問～
<cfy> Hiso-android: 00后？
<Hiso-android> 96。。。。的
<GUNDAM> 96的說明什麽 ？
<Hiso-android> 。。。说明我不是00后
<GUNDAM> gedit無法識別字符怎麽整？
<cfy> Hiso-android: 96的？初二么
<cfy> Hiso-android: 高一？
<GUNDAM> 臥槽 ～
<GUNDAM> 有人看到我的提問了嗎
<Hiso-android> 高二
<Hiso-android> ...
<namoamitabuddha> 年轻人努力啊
<namoamitabuddha> 到我这样已经不成了
<GUNDAM> :-!
<GUNDAM> 他過幾天就用回win了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你也是小孩子。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 高中生多学点
<endle> GUNDAM, 你是要看文档吗？
<sou_> 用emacs
<Hiso-android> vim
<endle> 我就不说装虚拟机了
<GUNDAM> endle: 我不知道那是什麽字符編碼的 要怎麽辦？
<Hiso-android> 我手机上的ub至今不知道怎么解决中文乱码问题
<GUNDAM> Hiso-android: vim可以搞定我要問
<GUNDAM> Hiso-android: vim不亂碼我就不問了
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 我怀疑和内核有关
<endle> GUNDAM, 高端一点的方法是用16位编辑器看文件头，但我只是听说过这种方法
<Hiso-android> 可我的安卓是好好的
<endle> 但我自己从来没用过这种方法
<GUNDAM> endle: 我用了一個低端的方法
<endle> GUNDAM, 能解决问题无所谓低端高端
<GUNDAM> endle: vim在終端下打開還是亂碼，我下載了gvim可以了
<endle> GUNDAM, 好奇怪的样子
<sou_> emacs
<GUNDAM> endle, 疑難雜症
<GUNDAM> sou_: emacs沒用過
<sou_> 试试 保证好用
<namoamitabuddha> Hiso-android: 高中生还是多花时间在学习上.
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 嗯
<GUNDAM> sou_: 聽說也是一個神一樣的編輯器 是不？
<sou_> 全定制
<GUNDAM> sou_: vim emacs兩上都是好東西  選擇一個自己喜歡的就好了。
<sou_> 最初版本比我还年长
<GUNDAM> sou_: 我第一次用的是vim所以我確定還是用vim
<namoamitabuddha> 像我高中太颓废
<namoamitabuddha> 不行
<namoamitabuddha> 要努力学习
<sou_> GUNDAM: 依个人性格
<GUNDAM> sou_: 說實話 我真沒用過emacs我只知道也是一款很優秀的編輯器，不過我不是程序員 我是做影視3D的，所以對這個要求不是很要
<sou_> 要是激情十足型的呢就vi系
<Hiso-android> 考重点啊考重点。。。。
<GUNDAM> 我問個問題
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Humble Indie Bundle 7 Linux版游戏种子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401148 一共9款游戏和1部电影，全部是DRM-free的游戏，电影估计没有字幕；这个游戏包我还是比较推荐Linux用户购买的，游戏素质都非常不错，还提供steam激活码，steam也在Linux平台上发力了。 Cave Story …
<GUNDAM> 如果我用cp命令 cp XXX ~/123/ 目錄下， 123目錄是不除在的，如果讓他自動創建？
<GUNDAM> 123目錄是不存在的
<sou_> 这样不行吧
<GUNDAM> sou_: 不行阿，會提示找不到那個目錄
<sou_> 得先创建好后再复制
<GUNDAM> 不可以在復制的時候讓系統自動去創建嗎
<sou_> 没用过呢 你可以看一下 man cp
<GUNDAM> 恩，等會試試
<cfy> GUNDAM: mkdir 123 ;cp xxx ~/123
<cfy> GUNDAM: mkdir ~/123 2> /dev/null ;cp xxx ~/123
<GUNDAM> cfy: 2>  這個字符是什麽意思
<^{^> 我irc死活都不能用ipv6连 有人知道怎么弄吗
<sou_> 分开写
<cfy> GUNDAM: 输出重定向
<cfy> [ -e ~/123 ] || mkdir ~/123 ; cp xxx ~/123
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu 12.04下googleearth的使用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401150 我在ubuntu12.04下安装GE7，启动都是正常的，但是一旦将图像放大后就莫名出现自动退出的问题，不知道如如何解决，能给个解决方法吗？另外，我在安装GE时就不知道是安装在哪个目录下面，怎么查 …
<cherrot> ar
<\rs> mkdir ~/123 2> /dev/null  -->  mkdir -p ~/123
<\rs> cp xxx ~/123  --> cp xxx ~/123/
<\rs> 以防 ~/123 是 regular file
<\rs> 另外可以用 install -d xxx ~/123/
<\rs> install -D xxx ~/123/
<victor__> topic
<GUNDAM> -.-
<Hiso-android> .....
<Hiso-android> 临睡前想向kk道安。。。
<Hiso-android> kk:oyasumi!
<kk> Hiso-android, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍯ 
<Hiso-android> ^ω^
<Hiso-android> 88
<maplebeats> 晚上好
<maplebeats> 晚安
<\rs> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33487
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: Solidot | Chinese Lisper Party第二期将于三月开幕
<^{^> 大家好
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<^{^> http://xushuang.org
<kk> ^{^ s, ⇪ 许双
<saimazoon> 大家好
<^{^> http://bodhiyoga.com.cn
<kk> ^{^ s, ⇪ 菩提瑜伽
<^{^> http://hackteam.org
<kk>  05:26
<cap_sensitive> Hi. 怎么用 maxima 绘制 x^2*y^2*z^2 <= 4 的图像？
<cap_sensitive> 用其他软件生成数据，然后在绘制图像也行。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-19
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 编译gts的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401157 我试图自己编译gts,它需要glib. 一个错误说找不到glib.h.我找到glib.h，并把它所在目录加入-I后，再编译又说找不到glib/galloca.h。 打开glib.h一看，有如下语句#include <glib/galloca.h>，可是没有glib目录了，galloca.h就在glib.h …
<ubuntu518> 大家上午好
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助：uefi cd安装引导黑屏?该怎么办?谢谢! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401158 求助：uefi cd安装引导黑屏?该怎么办?谢谢! 如果是非uefi模式，引导阶段加 acpi=off可以正常进入安装界面。 uefi模式按tab键没反应了，该如何解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 白鳍豚 — 2013-02-19 9:04  …
<jzmer> windows phone 8 的等线体作默认字体怎样？
<family> 有人 会 安装EMACS主题么
<Kyo> 有人会安装EMACS主题么 0 0
<endle> Kyo, 找到emacs中文论坛了吗
<Kyo> 0 0
<Kyo> EMACS中文论坛 不知到
<Kyo> 不知道 0 0
<Kyo> endle:求网址
<endle> Kyo, 我也不知道（在下vim。。。）
<sinxccc> Kyo: 什么样的主题？
<endle> 换主题有什么用吗？
<ubuntu518> 现在心情很乱
<Kyo> 更好看而已 0
<Kyo> sinxccc:就是 emacs默认白色屏幕亮瞎眼了
<endle> kiss KYO
<Kyo> .
<endle> 换个背景色？
<endle> 个人喜欢浅灰
<Kyo> 嗯 字体颜色当然也有的换
<sinxccc> Kyo: 点菜单 options->customize emacs->custom themes，然后挑个喜欢的就行了
<Kyo> 恩的我找找
<sinxccc> Kyo: 需要 Emacs 版本 24 以上。
<Kyo> 难怪呢 0 0 23无力
<Kyo> 去下24！lol
<sinxccc> Kyo: 23 可以装 color-theme 这个包
<sinxccc> Kyo: 不过换成24 没坏处
<Kyo> 我装过了一直没成功 还是下个24比较简单 对新手来说
<Kyo> sinxccc:3Q!
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 中国在航空领域商业化3D打印技术 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401159 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72206&fromuid=65210 通过在航空工业中使用激光添加剂制造钛零件，中国正在在商业化3D打印技术领域成为全球领先。 这种激光添加制造技术不仅能够 …
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 狂犬病潜伏期多少年？
 * MeaCulpa 发现自己很不喜欢日光灯，单位的日光灯让我很难受...难道是和我多年前被狗咬过有关...
<endle> MeaCu1pa, 有可能是眼睛的问题
<kingbo> 单显卡双头能实现mutilseat不？
<MeaCulpa> endle: 我眼睛很容易充血
<endle> 眼部感染会有类似的症状，建议找个大夫看一下
<endle> MeaCu1pa, 去眼科做个基本检查吧
<endle> MeaCu1pa, 当年你被咬的时候打疫苗了吗？处理到位吗？
<MeaCulpa> endle: 没打
<MeaCulpa> endle: 10年了...
<ubuntu518> 我安装了vbox
<ubuntu518> 无法和主机通讯
<endle> MeaCu1pa, 有恐水的症状吗？
<MeaCulpa> endle: 没，喜欢的很
<freeayu> py_he hi
<endle> MeaCu1pa, 哗啦哗啦的水声对你由刺激吗？
<MeaCulpa> endle: 没有，舒服得很，哈哈
<endle> MeaCu1pa, 不用想了，不是狂犬病
<MeaCulpa> 那我为啥那么讨厌日光灯...
<endle> MeaCu1pa, 去看看眼睛吧。
 * MeaCulpa 在日光灯下面浑身难受
<MeaCulpa> endle: 恩，前几年体检，眼压有点高
<endle> MeaCu1pa, 难道你被吸血鬼咬了？
<MeaCulpa> 估计三高害得
<Kyo> 进化成吸血鬼
<MeaCulpa> endle: 有可能...但是我衰老的很快...
<MeaCulpa> Kyo: 不会的，做多成Ghoul
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
 * MeaCulpa 没经过特殊仪式，不可能变吸血鬼的
<gfrog> pity: P姐儿
<ubuntu518> 谁对ubuntu比较了解
 * Kyo Coder的归宿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱蛙
<ubuntu518> 我有问题请教
<freeayu> 深入解析ubuntu
<freeayu> 这书谁有
<Kyo> emacs24不在源里 安装比安装一个theme麻烦多了 还是安装theme好了..
<endle> Kyo, ppa没有吗？
<Kyo> endle:新手表示不知道ppa是什么
<endle> 去wiki看看吧，我觉得ubuntu最大的优点（之一）就是ppa了
<Kyo> endle:嗯！
<imadper> cfy: ping.
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • VSFTP服务可以本地访问，但不能用anonymous访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401160 求助： 环境：ubuntu server版； 配置：sudo vi /etc/vsftpd.conf 开启了匿名：anonymous_enable=YES; no_anon_password=ENABLE 也：wq保存配置了； 现象： 测试本地访问可以：ftp localhost，用ubuntu登陆帐号 …
<MeaCulpa_> 嘿嘿
<kingbo> 在本机开启了ssh隧道后，当代理使用，能不能限制IP？也就是仅允许几个人连接这个隧道，用iptables吗？
<MeaCulpa_> 看看konversation效果如何
<imadper> kingbo: 很多人知道密码吗?
<imadper> kingbo: 用密码限制不是最好的吗?
<cfy> imadper: pong
<jzmer> opic.php?t=401160 求助： 环境：ubuntu    │@kk
<jzmer>                     | server版； 配置：sudo vi /etc/vsftpd.conf      │@ofan
<jzmer> oops, sorry, misclick
<cfy> MeaCulpa: when a dog bite you
<tenzu> cfy: bite back
<cfy> MeaCulpa: and it is not dead in few days after biting you
<cfy> MeaCulpa: then your are safe :D
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 10+years
<cfy> tenzu: ......
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当新年好
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授好!
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须新年好
<tenzu> adam8157: 你等我有空了去宰你
<adam8157> tenzu: 0_0
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子新年好
<pity> gfrog: 基娃好
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛
<tenzu> pity: P姐新年好
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<tenzu> gfrog: 基娃新年好
<gfrog> pity: adam8157 tenzu 新年好。
<tenzu> 不用上班真爽
<gfrog> tenzu: 乃快开学了吧？
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙好
<tenzu> gfrog: 听说还有几天
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<gfrog> tenzu: 我猜不超过这周了，XD
<tenzu> gfrog: 我不用上课，嗯嗯
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 新年好
<kingbo> imadper: 开启隧道就没必要给密码了
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽真幸福呢
<kingbo> 办公室限制代理，win下的cproxy都不能用了，开个隧道可以用
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 叫兽假期长
<tenzu> gfrog:  wzssyqa 哼哼
<pity> tenzu: 教授新年好！
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 要到2月2么
 * pity 大家新年都好啊！
<wzssyqa> pity: 新年好
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 龙抬头么？
<pity> wzssyqa: 新年好！
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 2月2, 睡叫兽，龙抬头
<tenzu> wzssyqa: ……
<MeaCulpa> cfy: I got a bit cos I tried kiss the dog
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 开学来，把课上
<imadper> kingbo: 你不用密码, 怎么连上隧道?
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 2月是很多童鞋的梦魇
<kingbo> imadper: 我在能上网的机器上开的隧道
<imadper> kingbo: ................................... 别人怎么连上你这台电脑的隧道?
<kingbo> 代理的客户端只填代理ip和port就行了，他们都是些机盲的，不会用ssh
<imadper> kingbo: 哦, 你是开代理服务了...
<kingbo> imadper: 用的ssh转发功能
<imadper> kingbo: 你是开代理服务器了??
<kingbo> imadper: 是的
<tenzu> adam8157: 60K……
<adam8157> tenzu: 拜教授月薪
<imadper> kingbo: 代理服务器没有设置? allow list
<kingbo> imadper: 本来是有sshd的，告诉他们帐号密码了，两天后又来问。。。。。麻烦
<kingbo> imadper: 那是sshd的配置，对已连接的本机ssh客户端无效
<kingbo> su kingbo -c "/usr/bin/ssh -qTfnNy -D 0.0.0.0:7070 127.0.0.1"
<kingbo> imadper: 怎么限制这个7070端口？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 回复: ...一个蛋痛的问题，lwqq怎么取消自动弹窗。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=400440 YeLee 写道: 不过是pidgin默认不隐藏新对话窗口的而已。 嗯，那有没有办法改掉这个设置？ 从我的 ZTE U960s3 发送 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2013-02-19 10:40
<Mayaer> hello,everyone~
<imadper> kingbo: 别人不是走的代理服务器吗? 别人就不会碰ssh了呀
<kingbo> imadper: 我没用squid，那东西太卡，而且要定时清理，麻烦
<imadper> kingbo: <imadper> kingbo: 你是开代理服务器了??  [10:39]
<imadper> <kingbo> imadper: 是的
<imadper> 不是你说的?
 * Mayaer 有人问我  建网站买20G的服务器要多少钱啊  求各位大神解答～～～～
<kingbo> imadper: 开了sshd，应该也是有代理服务能力的
<cfy`> Mayaer: 便宜的一个月10元的也有
<imadper> kingbo: 你是只用ssh当端口转发是吧?
<cfy`> Mayaer: 哦，不是30
<imadper> cfy`: 建网站用空间都可以, 150一年的都有.
<cfy`> imadper: 看内线
<kingbo> imadper: 对，只转发，所以不知道怎么限制
<imadper> kingbo: 只想让有些人能链接你的ssh?
<Mayaer> cfy imadper 所以。。到底是怎样。。
<imadper> Mayaer: 回个400块钱吧. 不过只是虚拟空间, 要是要vps就更贵了
<kingbo> imadper: 是的，因为这个能上网的机器上网线程数受限制，代理人多了，自己都上不了网的
<Mayaer> imadper: 哦哦  他说不要虚拟的  要自己的服务器
<imadper> kingbo: 禁止密码登录, 然后让能上来的上传公钥给你.
<imadper> Mayaer: 几万吧.
<imadper> kingbo: 这样最方便. 别人都不用密码了, 多好.
<kingbo> imadper: 你的意思是不开隧道转发？
<Mayaer> imadper: 啥。。。
<imadper> kingbo: 开呀, 不开怎么转发!
<imadper> Mayaer: vps也是虚拟的.. 你不要虚拟的, 也就是说, 一台服务器就你一个人用. 贵死了, 不如直接去买个服务器.
<kingbo> imadper: 不在我的代理机器上开？他们都是不装ssh的winxp
<imadper> Mayaer: 其实吧, 把网站架在heroku或者openshit上面, 一份钱都不要.
<imadper> kingbo: 你重新说你的结构. 不装ssh, 那他们怎么连接到你的电脑?
<Mayaer> imadper: 哦哦  我转告他一下
<Mayaer> imadper: thx:-*
<kingbo> imadper: 我是在我的机器上开的端口转发，所以他们不需要ssh
<imadper> kingbo: 别人是怎么链接你的电脑的?
<imadper> kingbo: 别人是怎么链接你的电脑的? 大哥
<kingbo> imadper: 就象squid只开了sock代理一样连啊
<imadper> kingbo: 直接说, 别人是怎么链接到你的电脑的.
<kingbo> IE代理用我机器ip和7070端口
<kingbo> imadper: 这个我试了是成功的
<imadper> 怎么会... ...
<kingbo> imadper: 结构应该是这样的：客户端IE－>我的机器7070->ssh－>sshd->外网代理
<Kyo> ..
<imadper> kingbo: ie直接设置就能连上你的sshd服务?
<cfy`> Mayaer: 就是看你需求了，便宜的有，贵的也有。
<cfy`> Mayaer: 一叶卖得，我记得是30每月
<imadper> cfy`: ssh还能这么用? ^^
<kingbo> imadper: 真的可以用，就是只要是一个局域网都可以连上来，怕代理暴了
<Mayaer> cfy 哦哦
<cfy`> imadper: 什么？可以的，好像能做到各种转发
<cfy`> imadper: 反正socks5,各种。。。。。。。。
<imadper> cfy`: ie连sshd不用密码... 不用putty?
<cfy`> imadper: 还有，远程ssh转发，emacs的slime链接过去。。。。。
<cfy`> imadper: ie?
<imadper> cfy`: 恩, 他是, a机器开ssh, 然后用ie链接那个ssh
<kingbo> imadper: 没办法的办法，公司不仅控制上网线程，还不让用代理，很多人上不了网
<cfy`> imadper: kingbo 啥破公司？
<kingbo> imadper: 呵呵，制度下的企业
<cfy`> imadper: 继续看私聊
<cfy`> kingbo: 体制内么？
<cfy`> kingbo: 温拿
<kingbo> cfy: 油田
<imadper> kingbo: 哦, 我知道了, 你的拓扑是, 本地开启7070端口, 然后别人访问7070端口, ssh其实没有跟ie链接, ssh是用来访问外网的.
<kingbo> imadper: 这个好象是对的
<imadper> kingbo: ....
<cfy`> kingbo: ie支持socks5么？
<kingbo> imadper: 好象是IE连的ssh，过了两个服务,一个是ssh转发，一个是openssh
<kingbo> cfy`: 支持的
<cfy`> kingbo: 那就没什么问题了吧
<imadper> kingbo: ie链接的是你的7070端口, ssh监听7070端口
<cfy`> kingbo: 一级一级转发
<kingbo> imadper: 对头
<yunfan> imadper: 哥现在在用竖屏 nick列表全看清
<imadper> yunfan: 我横屏也可以.
<cfy`> yunfan: ...
<cfy`> yunfan: 显摆屏幕大？
<imadper> kingbo: 这就只能给7070加白名单了吧
<ofan> 发现链接freenode太快会被罚
<kingbo> imadper: 看样子只能用iptables了，那个配置太麻烦
<imadper> 有图形化的.
<yunfan> imadper: 你用投影仪吧
<imadper> yunfan: 多显示几列就行了.
<yunfan> imadper: 我眼睛不行 字体太小看不清
<imadper> yunfan: ...
<\rs> kingbo: -D [bind_address:]port，bind_address 缺省時使用 ssh_config 的 GatewayPorts(默認值是 loopback 地址)
<MeaCulpa> 1/3 欧洲人出生源自宜家的床...
<MeaCulpa> 真的假的...
<kingbo> @\rs：是不是可以不给?
<\rs> kingbo: 不設置應該就是你想要的結果：綁定到 loopback
<kingbo> @\rs:谢谢，一会儿试试
<piggybox_> MeaCu1pa: 不知道源自指什么
<MeaCulpa> piggybox_: 受孕
<piggybox_> MeaCu1pa: 宜家是很流行，不过它的床不怎么结实
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 欧洲那地方，国家多人口少，和天朝比下
<\rs> ofan: 怎麼被罰？
<ofan> \rs: connection refused
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 wordnet?
<kingbo> @\rs:试了试，不行，代理拒绝
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i172333 imadper
<yunfan> onlylove: 欧洲许多地方人口密度并不低
<\rs> kingbo: ss -lnt (netstat -lnt) 看 7070(7777) 的 Local Address:Port
<kingbo> @\rs:有两具:127.0.0.1和::1
<\rs> kingbo: 那麼只有這臺機器能用這個代理
<kingbo> @\rs:嗯
<imadper> yunfan: 2:1
<\rs> imadper: 有什麼c工具檢查某個變量可能在哪些地方被賦值
<imadper> \rs: gdb...
<imadper> \rs: 观察那个变量...
<imadper> \rs: 被改动就停下来了...
<ofan> 永远printf调试
<yunfan> ofan: 那些大牛有的是时间研究 你可能没有
<ofan> 研究啥
<\rs> imadper: 靜態分析呢？
<ofan> 项目稍微大一点，gdb根本搞不来，全靠log
<imadper> \rs
<imadper> \rs: grep...
<maplebeats> ofan, printf这么大的作用？。。。
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 好像有查内存泄漏什么的工具的
<ofan> maplebeats: 写logger
<maplebeats> ofan, 哦，懂了。。。
<ofan> 王小波写过一个故事，说的是他解救深陷摇滚乐的外甥，结局是外甥终于领悟改邪归正。据豆瓣网友加百不会飞的考据，王小波的外甥叫姚勇，不搞摇滚后成了一名程序员，参与开发了一款著名的游戏——QQ炫舞！ ——搞摇滚祸害的可能是一个人，这QQ炫舞可是祸害了广大的青少年啊！！！
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 我的意圖不是查內存泄漏，有個 extern變量，估計只被賦值一次，之後就當const用了，我需要找出它在哪裏被賦值的，grep 'xxx.*=' 自然可行，但是如果 = 跨行或是用 f(&xxx) 方式來修改它的，就很難找出修改的地方了
<\rs> imadper: gdb watch自然可行……
<yunfan> ofan: 想不到他家里都成了程序员世家了
<ofan> \rs: 这个不是运行时插不出来吧
<\rs> ofan: 不需要保證100%查出來，只是在研究代碼時常用這樣的需求，gdb一下畢竟太麻煩了
<Mayaer> imadper:  cfy  就是用自己的服务器 盈利的网站。。。
<mayli> \rs: game cheater 可以
<piggybox_> ofan: 哈哈，原来写程序就是“正”
<ofan> \rs: 或者自己搞个GC，hack到程序里
<ofan> 内存池也可以
<ofan> piggybox_: :D
<imadper> \rs: 没听说有啥静态工具能干这个...
<cfy`> imadper: 你写个当毕业设计算了 :D
<imadper> cfy`: 老师会问我, 这东西有什么用?
<yunfan> piggybox_: 你要考虑他那个年代 程序员 就跟科学家一样 额
<cfy`> imadper: Q:why did you do that? A:Because i can....
<cfy`> imadper: 碉堡了。。。
<imadper> cfy`: ...
<cfy`> imadper: 看内线
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 什么东西?
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 什么年代
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 王小波他外甥
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 问了个问题，欢迎大家解答
<MeaCulpa> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14949573/pipeline-in-windows-batch-backquote
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ shell - Pipeline in Windows batch backquote - Stack Overflow
<MeaCulpa> 以后直接在stackoverflow/UNIX & LINUX上QA刷刷分吧
<cfy`> MeaCulpa: @_@
<MeaCulpa> cfy`: 你知道？去回答
<cfy`> MeaCulpa: 你不是号称iwindows么。。。。还用我。。
<cfy`> MeaCulpa: 用bash.exe好了。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy`: 用bash就不问了
<ofan> 又被Connection refused
<cfy`> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> bash毛，zsh.exe :)
<cfy`> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈。。
<onlylove> http://news.cnhubei.com/xw/yl/201302/t2462331.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 央视前主播罗森友携800部A片被捕 警察看18部便受不了-荆楚网 www.cnhubei.com
<onlylove> 这什么……
<MeaCulpa> 都是中口味日本片子据说
<MeaCulpa> s/中/重
<abinez> adam8157: 早
<abinez> 哭胖
<abinez> 早
<abinez> 今天被雨林了
<abinez> 变成落汤鸡
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 问题是这片子在硬盘里怎么被发现的
<abinez> 人老了为啥都变成很唠叨
<abinez> 数据恢复的时候发现的吧
<onlylove> abinez: 你老了也会唠叨，就这样
<abinez> 有的人会莫名其妙大发雷霆
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知
<wiiw> 如果这800部能共享一下就好了
<abinez> 小小的鸡毛蒜皮也是大声嚷嚷
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以这个新闻要考证下
<abinez> wiiw: 网上大把
<onlylove> wiiw: 那么重口味啊……
<abinez> 你网速够快就行了
<wiiw> onlylove: 看看具体是什么口味
<abinez> 红烧鱼吧
<onlylove> wiiw: 自己点进去看就知道了，全重口味的
<abinez> 立马中病毒
<wiiw> onlylove: 在哪里点进去?
<abinez> 哈
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 外媒报道的
<wiiw> abinez: linux下面看个视频能中毒?
<abinez> 中毒有啥奇怪
<wiiw> abinez: 我用的可是 mplayer
<onlylove> wiiw: 你没看我发的连接么？难道你要具体内容？
<abinez> 难道linux系统就没有漏洞？
<wiiw> onlylove: 我要看那800部
<abinez> rootkit之类的工具
<onlylove> wiiw: 你找那人要硬盘去
<abinez> wiiw: 你好重口味
<abinez> 800部看到啥时候？
<wiiw> 每天看1部
<onlylove> 按一部一小时算，大概要800小时
<wiiw> 3å¹´
<abinez> 浪费时间
<abinez> 要看经典的
<wiiw> 不然没事做的时候,没片子看啊
<abinez> 随便找一部烂片看，简直就是浪费人生
<onlylove> wiiw: 没事做的时候除了看那东西就没别的事情了？
<wiiw> onlylove: 我电脑里面的100部已经看腻了.
<onlylove> wiiw: 对着东热目录下全集去
<wiiw> onlylove: 我都是一集集下载的
<abinez> 太丑了
<abinez> 那些
<wiiw> 对,东热70%是丑的
<abinez> 不看入目
<abinez> 特别是那个门牙
<wiiw> 换话题了.
<abinez> 嗯
<onlylove> 那找一本道目录下全集去……
<abinez> 换捉老鼠的话题
<onlylove> 捉老鼠？
<abinez> 话说，我家狗狗捉了好几只老鼠
<abinez> 但是，它不吃
<abinez> 就是咬死
<onlylove> abinez: 没研究下老鼠的品种？
<abinez> 田鼠啊
<onlylove> abinez: 确定是田鼠不是家鼠？
<abinez> 狗狗用鼻子闻就可以知道有没有老鼠
<abinez> 哈
<abinez> 在田里捉到的老鼠
<abinez> 家里没有老鼠
<abinez> 我家里养有猫猫和狗狗
<abinez> 水缸里养的那几尾鲤鱼都被猫猫自己叼着吃了
<taisen> 救命啊
<abinez> 咋了
<abinez> 快跪下
<taisen> 我鼠标指针隐藏了
<taisen> 我晕啊
<abinez> 把系统重启一下
<abinez> 或者把鼠标拔掉，重新插进去
<taisen> 拔过了
<abinez> 重启一下系统吧
<taisen> 应该没有这样的特效吧
<abinez> 你看你设置了什么？
<abinez> 是不是有快捷键之类的
<taisen> 我刚刚在设置快捷
<abinez> 把那个快捷给取消
<taisen> 然后猛的发现鼠标指针木有了
<taisen> 找不着
<abinez> 吃粽子去
<abinez> 一个粽子4斤重
<palomino|working> -_- abinez
<abinez> 破马 早
<abinez> 快过来帮忙吃粽子
<palomino|working> 4斤，这忙帮不动啊。。
<abinez> 你吃一斤就行了
<taisen> 重启指针又出现了
<palomino|working> .....一斤也太多了
<abinez> 不多
<abinez> 刚刚好够一个人吃
<abinez> 吃了，整天不用吃饭了
<abinez> 我回家都没吃什么米饭
<abinez> 都是吃红薯，芋头，甘蔗
<palomino|working> 我一顿不能超过2两米。。
<abinez> 玉米
<palomino|working> 不然血糖。。
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 在调试 proxy?
<abinez> 我一天吃几根甘蔗
<kaho> how can i talk to bot??
<jzmer> ascii charset 范围之内，utf-8与ansi ascii是一样的吗？
<abinez>  yes
<jzmer> abinez: are u sure?
<wzssyqa> jzmer: 0-127是一样的
<wzssyqa> jzmer: 纯ascii
<wzssyqa> jzmer: 不包括扩展
<namoamitabuddha> EOF 一样么
<abinez> jzmer: 我回答的是kaho
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 一样
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: EOF 是 -1
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 是吗？
<abinez> jzmer: 不是回应你的问题哦
<kaho> so yes what?
<kaho> zbinez, yes what??
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: ascii没有eof
<jzmer> abinez: nvm then ...
<jzmer> wzssyqa: 谢谢。
<wzssyqa> na
<kaho> it's the frist time that i want to talk to the bot? so boring
<jzmer> 但是有没有人玩过Apple在Windows上的CoreText？
<jzmer> 就是Apple Application Support里面的CoreText.dll
<jzmer> 有没有什么办法可以让它读取一个DefaultFontFallbacks.plist呢？
<jzmer> strings显示这个dll里面有DefaultFontFallbacks.plist这个string
<jzmer> 但是开个CoreText.resources然后自己加进去好像没用
<jzmer> 但是我记得osx上的CoreText.framework是有DefaultFontFallbacks.plist的
<eric2> bind 9.2 无法解析一些网址，会是什么问题？
<eric2> 之前都可以正常
<jzmer> eric2: 有log?
<eric2> log没有异常
<eric2> 就是大多数都可以解析，只有少数几个，比如www.csdn.net解析不了
<alvin_rxg> Title: CSDN.NET - 全球最大中文IT社区，为IT专业技术人员提供最全面的信息传播和服务平台 (@ csdn.net)
<jzmer> 改forwarder?
<eric2> 没改过
<eric2> 配置什么的都没变过
<jzmer> 换个forwarder试试吧，弄个level3的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下U盘安装Ubuntu12.10,安装完直接进去win7，没有多系统菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401168 如题，我之前做了一个ubuntu 12.10 64位的U盘，在一台装了Windows server 2012的台式机上安装好了64位 ubuntu 12.10，很正常，一点问题没有。开机也有那个紫色的多系统启动菜 …
<wiiw> 如何用热键控制 chrome的  SwitchySharp 模式
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<ofan> hs-bot: test
<hs-bot> ofan: test
<ubuntu518> ubuntu怎么访问windows共享盘啊
<imadper> ubuntu518: man mount.cifs
<ubuntu518> 这个论坛没有人气啊
<imadper> ubuntu518: 不是已经告诉你了?
<imadper> ubuntu518: cifs可以.
<ubuntu518> 唉
<ubuntu518> 回头在请教
<wiiw> ubuntu518: 直接输入 smb://192.168.x.x 就可以了
<wiiw> ubuntu518: 不用安装软件
<wiiw> ubuntu518: 系统自带 smbclient for nautils
<yunfan> imadper: http://mitallast.github.com/diablo-js/
<imadper> yunfan: 咩?
<imadper> yunfan: 怎么控制>
<yunfan> imadper: 鼠标呗
<imadper> yunfan: 要chrome?
<yunfan> imadper: 有canvas支持就行了
<imadper> yunfan: firefox点鼠标不管用, chrome可以.
<yunfan> imadper: well i've no idea
<yunfan> adam8157: MeaCulpa 你们上过数字电路的课程吧？
<adam8157> yunfan: .
<yunfan> adam8157: 他讲原理的时候 有没有用其他非电路的方式来实现数字电路？
<jiero> 没有了。没有论坛了
<adam8157> yunfan: 不记得
<\rs> yunfan: diablo-js代碼似乎很短
<yunfan> \rs: 是啊 500行 无框架
<yunfan> adam8157: 有没有用水流 机械实现的数字电路？
<adam8157> yunfan: 没讲这些  那门课主要是逻辑... 不是这些
<\rs> yunfan: 那些sprite好費時間，他是從diablo裏截圖的？
<yunfan> \rs: 看样子像 这个应该下载得到的
<yunfan> adam8157: 我好像以前听谁说过有一种课程是讲这种乱七八糟的
<jiero> yunfan: 网上搜公开课里也许有
<yunfan> jiero: 这个倒不用 我只是跟阿蛋确认下而已 我准备看个书 叫 通灵芯片
<namoamitabuddha> 编译包...
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • ubuntu 12.10安装了cinnamon主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401172 linux系统我只喜欢ubuntu。但是操作习惯还是喜欢windows；cinnamon主题比较接近，于是就安装了一个。感觉很简洁。 cinnamon.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 antfish — 2013-02-19 14:08
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 上过
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没啥意思全忘了
<zandy> hi
<kk> zandy, 不要玩机器人
<zandy> 啊
<kk> zandy, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<zandy> 啥机器人啊？
<zandy> who？
<zandy> kk是谁啊
<zandy> 有人么，回个音儿？
<ubuntu518> 谁会安装迅雷吗
<zandy> 官网不是有说明么
<\rs> http://hamberg.no/erlend/posts/2013-02-18-static-array-indices.html
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ A nice, little known C feature: Static array indices in parameter declarations
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 用 wordnet 不? 我不知道是 Debian 打包问题还是啥.
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 不用
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> 靠, 看汇编调试代码实在刺激
<imadper> \rs: 好东西.
<\rs> gcc似乎忽略static
<imadper> \rs: c99 only的吧.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 有啥好的 disassembler 么
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 怎么算是好?
<palomino|working> ida pro? namoamitabuddha
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 就知道objdump....
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 还有beye, 不过没用过.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: C Call 是怎样的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我不太清楚
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: esi 和 edi 分别指向啥
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 直接在gdb了里面, disas 函数名   就能看到
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 那是反汇编吧
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 能看到esi edi存的是啥.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 这要是导出 symbol 才行吧
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我看的里面没有
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: i r
<cfy> imadper: the translation of the book sucks!!!
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 就出来了.
<imadper> cfy: 陈丽君你懂得
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 算了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 看起来太累
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不是呀,  你gdb 里面 i r 不出来吗?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: x $edi
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: x $esi
<cfy> imadper: T_T
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我是这样
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不想看了, 看汇编累死
<imadper> 恩.
<imadper> cfy: .ToT. 我悲剧了...
<namoamitabuddha> 只是觉得 Princeton 写出来的代码这个都没调试过不太可能
<cfy> imadper: what did you do ?
<imadper> cfy: can't reproduce a bug.
<cfy> imadper: @_@..........
<abinez> 装修房子（测量设计）构建实现
<abinez> 收集房子的所有数据
<abinez> 占地面积
<cfy> imadper: the most beiju is you can reproduce the bug.....
<abinez> 楼梯
<abinez> 窗口的高度宽度
<abinez> 电气线路，给排水系统的设计
<abinez> 要有水池
<kk> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<cfy> imadper: but have no idea to slove the bug........
<cfy> imadper: and even don't know what the bug is.....
<yunfan> abinez: 用摄像头?
<imadper> cfy: no, I needn't slove that bug. And I must have a way to reproduce it.
<cfy> imadper: oh
<abinez> 我要秘密部署
<cfy> iGoogle: ee....
<abinez> 不能让人知道
<imadper> cfy: my work is reproducing.
<cfy> imadper: oh
<abinez> 嵌入式的控制系统
<abinez> 家里人都不懂的
<yunfan> 挫人 自说自话
<abinez> 只懂的去地里干活
<abinez> 观念落后
<abinez> 多安装一个开关都觉得浪费
<yunfan> imadper: 玩x86 asm了？
<abinez> 搞的我回来过年，要自己带排插座回来
<abinez> 家里的电路设计布线都不合理
<cfy> abinez: @_@
<cfy> abinez: boring.
<abinez> 开关位置都不对
<yunfan> cfy: 我已经准备ignore了
<cfy> yunfan: good idea.....
<abinez> 说了，他们说你有本事你自己设计一个
<imadper> yunfan: 不, 但是写毕业设计会用到.
<abinez> 无语了
<imadper> yunfan: 32位汇编烦人.
<abinez> 我终于明白了，深度那帮人为什么要重新造车轮了
<MeaCulpa> why?
<abinez> 因为适合别人的车轮，不一定适合他们
<abinez> 所以重新造
<yunfan> imadper: 不是 我去查了 edi那个在mmx上才用得到 你什么时候这么无聊了
<abinez> 我现在也有这个冲动的想法
<abinez> 有一种抓狂的感觉
<abinez> 要把整个家里的环境重新构建一遍
<imadper> yunfan: edi? 不是呀, 寄存器而已吧. 32位叫edi, 64位叫rdi?
<wzssyqa> abinez: 你说什么轮子？
<imadper> yunfan: 你写个函数, 有个六七个参数, 编译的时候他就会存进去吧...
<abinez> wzssyqa: 各种轮子
<yunfan> imadper: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1856320/purpose-of-esi-edi-registers
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ assembly - Purpose of ESI & EDI registers? - Stack Overflow
<yunfan> imadper: gcc的规范4个才会寸寄存器吧 超过以后都放内存了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 靠, 果然是 Debian 维护者的问题
<yunfan> 不过这就可惜了mips/arm这种机器
<wzssyqa> abinez: 琢磨环境吗？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: -    for (i = 1; i <= NUMPARTS; i++) {
<namoamitabuddha> +    for (i = 0; i < NUMPARTS; i++) {
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 这里做了修改
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 哪个包？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 结果后面的循环变量还是 i 没改成 i+1
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wordnet/+bug/305407
<abinez> wzssyqa: 我要重新装修房子和设计电气线路系统
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Bug #305407 “Bug in morphstr() function of packaged wordnet.lib” : Bugs : “wordnet” package : Ubuntu
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 什麼意思？打patch打出問題了？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我在 Ubuntu 地方找到了一个同样的错误, 然后仔细读了下
<imadper> yunfan: SI and DI can also be used as general purpose index registers.
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 恩
<\rs> debian維護者真閒……
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 他修复了一个 overflow 的问题, 但是忘记修改变量了
<abinez> 用linux来完成这个任务
<imadper> yunfan: 64位下就不是了吧.
<yunfan> imadper: 那就不知道了 我没有真的去读规范 只是刚好知道这个实现细节而已
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我要看有没有希望修复了, 这个包很老
<imadper> yunfan: 64位寄存器多了, 肯定可以更好的优化.
 * imadper 胡猜的.
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu加的阿
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 什么?
<wzssyqa> n阿，
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 什么 n
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 不是debian的问题，是ubuntu的阿
<yunfan> imadper: 我觉得不可能 因为寄存器是不可索引的 你写c 这个差别很大 除非你代码里明确声明  否则不大可能给你这么优化
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: why?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: the bug is not there in 1:3.0-6 and got introduced in 1:3.0-6ubuntu0.1
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 原因在于上游
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我是用 Debian
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: Wheezy 的包
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: apt-get -t wheezy source wordnet-base
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 然后 到 debian/51_overflow.patch
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 是这个 patch 的问题
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu for android 是怎么回事？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401173 它是系统还是UI？？？ 600M如何安装？？？ 它支持魅族MX手机吗？？ 求解？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinxn — 2013-02-19 14:45
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: fprintf(fp, new_line); 和 fputs(new_line, fp); 有什么区别
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 那看来是把ubuntu这个补丁给拿来了
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 这个差别太大了 额
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: there is a big difference.....
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: if new_line="%s"
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: then....you know..........
<yunfan> 不过我前几天用gcc发现 那个宏实现会给你优化 有时候会把你printf的代码转换成puts的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦, 他不是这样的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有道理
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 如果 format string 裏有%的話，fprintf會有漏洞
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: \rs
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我看见一个 patch 是把 fprintf 换成 fputs
<yunfan> \rs: 你为何要改名？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 能不能修改下?
<cfy> yunfan: because you are too bad....
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 攻擊者可以使用 %n 寫入任意字節
<cfy> yunfan: \rs want to escape....
<yunfan> cfy: for f*k you in ass?
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 有道理
<cfy> \rs: that's cool.....
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我看下应该怎么修改
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，给debian报bug吧
<cfy> yunfan: from yours...
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你看下这个维护者的维护活跃不?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 这东西这是多久没更新了
<iGoogle> cfy: 看这油库。http://www.youkuav.com/v_show/id_XNDk1NzAwMDk2.html
<\rs> 最簡單的是用 %n 函數調用棧裏的返回地址，設置個環境變量，弄一段 shell code 調用環境變量裏的程序
<kk> iGoogle s, ⇪ SOE880 交わる体液、濃密セックス　本田岬—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<yunfan> cfy: shooting you :]
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 最近应该更新过, 否则 wheezy 和 squeeze 不会有差别
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: i'm in the office.....
<yunfan> \rs %n是哪个
<cfy> yunfan: man 3 printf
<iGoogle> cfy: 假湾。放心
<cfy> iGoogle: @
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<iGoogle> 假网
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 这个指标变量错位很麻烦
<yunfan> cfy: thanks honey
<cfy> yunfan: /nick \rs_mask.......
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 好久不见
<yunfan> \rs: 不明白怎么用%n来hack
<iGoogle> 这居然是maskray
<iGoogle> 咋呕饭也上去了
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 你可以把他搞下来么
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 可能只要在 wn.h 里面做下修改就行了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 能不能帮下忙?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 好
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 正在下载源码
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我机器很慢, 刚才编译都卡机了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 怎么改？
<yunfan> 找到个pdf 专门讲这些
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 谁
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 你呀
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 怕出问题, 再看下
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: ?
<\rs> yunfan: printf 是 cdecl 的，如果 format string 裏的 % 比參數多，那麼後面的 % 可能會訪問到棧中存放的返回地址，format string開頭寫垃圾字符佔字符數，之後用 %n 就能寫入返回地址
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 是 exc_fps[i] = fopen(fname, "r"))  这句 i 没有+1的问题吗？
<vamadir> 大家好
<kk> vamadir, 不要玩机器人
<kk> vamadir, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<wzssyqa> kk: 好敏感
<yunfan> \rs: 所以原理就是用%n搞到返回地址的地址 然后修改里面的值是吧？
<\rs> yunfan: 是
<yunfan> \rs: 这个只能怪printf实现不严谨嘛
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你东家要发平板了，能拿个内部价不
<cfy> \rs: could you write a demo?
<adam8157> maplebeats: ...
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 不是, 前面我看错了
<maplebeats> adam8157, 跪求啊:D
<yunfan> cfy: 这个要严格计算吧 还要研究机器码 要是risc就简单了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 平身
<maplebeats> adam8157, 货呢
<maplebeats> adam8157, 优惠码什么的也好呀
<yunfan> maplebeats: 还是让阿蛋指点你两个后门好了
<maplebeats> adam8157, 是不是和HTC合作的啊？
 * maplebeats 是HTC的话，就不买了。。。买不起:(
 * adam8157 我啥都不知道
<cfy> adam8157: .
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋和哪安猪没关系。你想啥
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 人家是ubuntu平板，怎么和安猪扯上关系了，人老了啊
<iGoogle> 现实点，相信钱
<yunfan> adam8157: 启动界面到底是按C-d 还是 C-a进你的superior shell啊
<iGoogle> 你傻了。蛋蛋不搞哪的
<\rs> cfy: 寫一個很累的，而且我懂得不多，也不熟練
<iGoogle> 有安猪组的
<maplebeats> 安猪组在哪
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 神，送我一台吧
<yunfan> cfy: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDwQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcrypto.stanford.edu%2Fcs155old%2Fcs155-spring08%2Fpapers%2Fformatstring-1.2.pdf&ei=8yUjUff8Eajq2AWbnICIAg&usg=AFQjCNG3QiG2k0n39PsNfLIcyjkiZJjuow&sig2=hfehgckTjpfN1j5YPhlblQ&bvm=bv.42553238,d.b2I
<iGoogle> 买手机。不要平板
<iGoogle> nexus 4
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 你的G7还没换掉？
<yunfan> maplebeats: 你没跪 怎么送
<iGoogle> 可以刷
<iGoogle> 等时间就换了
<yunfan> 我G7还在家里呢
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 壕
<cfy> \rs: oh
<yunfan> 不过大屏用惯了再拿着G7不习惯
<maplebeats> yunfan, 还是壕
 * adam8157 求赠送nexus 4
 * maplebeats 摸摸我ZTEV880那600MHZ CPU...
<cfy> yunfan: cool
<iGoogle> 大屏幕，难拿
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: http://paste2.org/p/2907470
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2907470
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 吃不到葡萄说葡萄酸
<iGoogle> 其实 one s 好看。
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 这应该是很小的动作
<imadper> iGoogle: 下个月去长沙玩.
<maplebeats> imadper, 壕
<imadper> iGoogle: 求请客.
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我刚才 find 然后 grep 过, 只有这地方用到 exc_fps
<iGoogle> 小样，我会吃不到？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 基本断定可行
<iGoogle> imadper: 。。
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 有空我也要去长沙耍，求请客
<yunfan> cfy: http://blogs.hulmahan.com.ph/archives/tag/hacks 这里有代码 不过我不知道他为毛要搞那么老长的一个字符串
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ Blog Bug's » hacks
<iGoogle> 我吃你。 imadper
<iGoogle> .
<imadper> iGoogle: 我穷.
<maplebeats> imadper, 你穷还到处耍，谁信啊
<iGoogle> 可外面的吃的，都有毒啊。不放心
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 在?
 * maplebeats .....
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 前面我搞错了, 不是那句
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 在?
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: !!!
<yunfan> cfy: 这个构造起来确实麻烦
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: y
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 修改的是我 paste 的, 不是前面那个 for
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: for 没问题的, 我搞错了
<iGoogle> 传闻中M7拥有一块4.7英寸的1080P（1920×1080）分辨率的屏幕，ppi达到了史上最高的468
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 为啥不改for里的？
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 还有以后diff的时候加 -u
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我看下 -u
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 问题不在于那个 for
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 是那个for里的忘记+1了阿
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: exc_fps 的 index 的确是 0..NUMPARTS-1
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 可是那个pos是哪里来的
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 外部
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: wn.h 里面
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: NOUN = 1, 等等
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 他把 0 空出来是有原因的
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 好蛋疼
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 他有一段代码是做一个整体搜索, 把 0 看作是所有情况都要搜索
<wzssyqa> 感觉应该是debian的这个补丁蛋疼了吧
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 原来代码是 exc_fps[0..NUMPARTS]
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 但是 exc_fps[0] 是没用的
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 所以这个 patch 把这里缩减了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 这个 patch 是别人的
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: Debian 只是拿来做了点修改
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 还是有点用的
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 所以我觉得应该是改 if ((exc_fps[i] = fopen(fname, "r")) == NULL) {
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你这样改要动大手术了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 那好吧
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 那要把for那个地方的更改去掉呢
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 对, 就是我的 diff 文件里面的修改行了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 我说改 for (i = 0; i < NUMPARTS; i++) {
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 改回从1开始
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: No
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: static FILE *exc_fps[NUMPARTS]; 改成 static FILE *exc_fps[NUMPARTS+1]; 就好了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 浪费一丁点内存而已
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 也可以
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你架构是啥?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 这样的话，整体程序更清晰了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: amd64
<leaveboy> wzssyqa: namoamitabuddha 你们俩的名字真整齐
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 糟糕, 我架构是 x86
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 我可以用pbuilder
<onlylove> 这什么补丁啊，可不可以重新写啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新人求助！为什么我下载的桌面部件找不到？重启还要安装？只看楼主 收藏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401180 就是这个“Plasma 桌面外壳” 我想下载这个桌面部件 点安装完之后，在添加部件那还是找不到这个部件。 重启再打开又显示的是安装 求帮帮忙怎么弄 …
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 稍微等下
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 一个n年没人维护了的程序
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你怎么修改?
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 不是没人维护的吧, 至少 squeeze 和 wheezy 有区别
<wzssyqa> onlylove:  就是那么改？
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 我说上游
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 直接找我要bin，也不怕给你挂马
<alyvin> KKK
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 不是, 你说下你怎么修改的
<onlylove> 弄个rootkit，挂什么马
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 上游是 3.1 不公开了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 在?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 稍等
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你那样修改的话, 要修改 71, 103, 156, 157
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680365/
<kk> wzssyqa ⇪ t: Ubuntu Pastebin
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 那就改
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 反正是这个烂补丁带进来的
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你少改了点
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，好
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: int remorphinit(void)
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 少了103
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 改好之后给我个 deb
<wzssyqa> 人家原来似乎就是对的
<namoamitabuddha> who?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: upstream
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 对的
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 是这个 patch 引进的问题
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你看那个 launchpad 的 description 就明白
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 他要节省 1 word 内存
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 蛋疼
<onlylove> 这东西可以回滚不……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 直接传新版本吧
<onlylove> 这patch打的太纠结了，真不知道这内存省的值不值
<namoamitabuddha> 哦, 不是
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 显然不值
<namoamitabuddha> 只是说这一部分节省了 1 word 内存
<namoamitabuddha> 他还有很多修改
<namoamitabuddha> 例如 sprintf -> snprintf
<namoamitabuddha> 这是避免缓冲区溢出
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 已经+1了，就溢出不了了吧
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 这个 patch 很大啊
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你只是看了这两行
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 这样还是会溢出吗？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 哦, 刚才没仔细看你的
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 他的修改不能反饋到上游嗎？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: sprintf 改成 snprintf
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 上游我怀疑闭源了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 这些都给他保留
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 变成一个网页应用了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 不是啊, patch 里面是 snprintf
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: patch 里面把很多 sprintf 改成 snprintf 了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: snprintf又没有使用到这个变量
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 对阿，这些东西肯定给他保留阿
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你怎么修改的? 直接修改 patch?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 使用quilt
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: ?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: debian包使用的一个补丁管理工具
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: quilt refresh?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 正在编译
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: quilt push patch_name; quilt edit any_file.file; quilt refresh
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 我这网速好慢
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你修改就是把 patch 那几行去掉?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 对阿
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 改回原来的样子，再refresh
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 那就会用原来的 sprintf
<Guest87254> 有人用arm+linux么？
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 把snprintf 也改回去阿
<wzssyqa> Guest87254: 多数人吧。
<wzssyqa> Guest87254: 还有很多用darwin+arm的
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 不改回sprintf ，只是把 XXX+1 改回 XXX
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 这行之外都是的剩下3行的 +, - 都删除是吧?
<Guest87254> darwin 没看到过谁用过
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: http://paste2.org/p/2907632
<kk> wzssyqa ⇪ ti: Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2907632
<wzssyqa> Guest87254: iphone
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 这包要编译多久？
<Guest87254> iphone 也用arm?
<cfy> Guest87254: of course
<wzssyqa> Guest87254: 显然，ipad也是
<Guest87254> 招聘这个的好像不多
<wzssyqa> Guest87254: 那是因为几乎不用给iphone写驱动
 * wzssyqa 其实是教主不让
<namoamitabuddha> zandy: 应该没什么问题.
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 应该没什么问题
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我没编译, 刚才卡住的
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 主要是生成那个 goldendict 的字典文件很慢
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 我可是挂内存李编译的，别给我卡死了
<Guest87254> 不用驱动怎么使用硬件，难道都是标配？
<wzssyqa> Guest87254: 教主的人自己写了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 不知道, 反正我机子老, 卡死.
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 见编译着吧
<GUNDAM> 有木有人在吖
<palomino|working> 有吧..
<GUNDAM> 我問個問題吖～
 * imadper 谁给topic加一句: 有问题直接问, 别问有没有人, 别问能不能问.
<imadper> GUNDAM: 不行. 你刚才已经问过了.
<GUNDAM> -，-
<palomino|working> 标题已经好长了.. imadper
<imadper> pal
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔, 好久不见.
<onlylove> 我没有权限啊
 * palomino|working momo imadper 
<imadper> palomino|working: 把那些没人点开的东西给取消掉吧... 啥irc教程之类的.
<palomino|working> 我没有权限...
<imadper> palomino|working: 需要教程的人, 眼瞎, 看不到topic的
<GUNDAM> 我想刪一個文件夾下的文件，但有個別文件我需要保留，請問用rm命令應該怎麽打？
<imadper> GUNDAM: 个别文件拷贝出来, 然后rm -rf
<GUNDAM> imadper: 我擦 ，有沒有高端點的方法
<imadper> GUNDAM: 除非你文件名有规律, 不然没办法.
<GUNDAM> imadper: 有吖，都是wine開頭
<namoamitabuddha> mv wine* SOMEPLACE, rm -rf
<GUNDAM> namoamitabuddha: good!
<imadper> GUNDAM: 你要保留wine开头的, 还是删除wine开头的?
<GUNDAM> imadper: 我知道要怎麽刪啦
<wiiw> mv 才是王道
 * imadper 这不还是我的方法吗? 个别文件拷贝出来, 剩下的 rm -rf. 怎么现在不说低级了?
<wiiw> 拷贝很慢的,比如3G大的文件
<wiiw> 同分区 mv 1秒
<\rs> mkdir g; cd g; touch {0..4}; rm *~2~4; echo *
<GUNDAM> 好了  哈哈
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 我擦，还在编译
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: cp -l 慢?
<Zhao|homework> Hi，请问文件模式rwxr-xr-S 后面的S什么意思？为什么不是x？
<namoamitabuddha> Zhao|homework: sticky
<namoamitabuddha> Zhao|homework: See UNIX Textbook
<alayasix> win7 做主机，安装linux，这个linux虚拟机要怎么连接ipv6网络阿。使用哪种连接方式呢？在网上搜了很多都没用。
<GUNDAM> gnome3 alt鍵被系統自動占用了 能不能釋放？
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: ...
<Zhao|homework> namoamitabuddha, thx
<Zhao|homework> namoamitabuddha, 那么setuid是什么模式？当初还以为S是setuid
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Chakra触摸板问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401184 Dell Inspiron 14 Turbo(SE7420)，现在在用chaka13.02，然后触摸板不能识别，以前用ubuntu的时候记得可以用psmouse-alps的驱动来解决，现在从aur里安装的时候报错： Code: Running dkms for install... Creating symlink /var/lib/dkms/psm …
<Running> Running:test
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 猴哥，你玩我
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 还没编译完
<namoamitabuddha> Zhao|homework: 出现在 others 的是 sticky, 出现在 user/grp 的是 suid/sgid. 我有点忘了, 你查 UNIX Textbook
<Zhao|homework> namoamitabuddha, thanks
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我也没办法啊
<Zhao|homework> namoamitabuddha, thanks
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我今天这东西折腾了一整天了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 编译完了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 测试下
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 发给你测试吧
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你先本地测试下
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 就装上 wordnet, wordnet-base 好像就行了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 怎么复现这个bug？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 装好了?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: y
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: wn children -over
<gxx> names
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 有输出没
<gxx> 有
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: http://paste2.org/p/2907801
<kk> wzssyqa ⇪ ti: Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2907801
<gxx> 看到了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 有输出，看起来正常
<wzssyqa> gxx: 跟谁说话呢。。。
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 测试个动词
<gxx> 跟你
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: wn underwent -over
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 测试了下done，也行
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 那应该没问题了
<wzssyqa> gxx: 额，，，
<wzssyqa> gxx: are you a bot?
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 报下 bug
<wzssyqa> ok
<gxx> 我才刚用这个软件，还不熟悉。
<Zhaofeng_Li> gxx, 额
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 帮我扫描下zphou.dyndns.org
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • ubuntu是不是从11.10之后的版本都不是以windows的应用程序存在,占Windows分区一部分 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401186 而是必须把硬盘重新分区建立在windows之上了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 stormier — 2013-02-19 16:44
<wzssyqa> freeflying: nmap?
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 嗯
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 23为何开着。。。。
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 为啥23, 我只转发了22啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 21 closed, 22 ssh 23 telent 80 http
<Guest83431> wh0ami
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 路由器自己的23和80maosi
<freeflying>  wzssyqa 80能访问不
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 23得关了吧，一般不是只开对内的么
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 管不掉这个
<wh0ami> ?
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 额
<wzssyqa> freeflying: iptables封掉吧
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 再看看
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 编译的是 x86 的么
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 不是。。。
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 额, 那就算了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 怎么 cross-compile 的?
<mayli> namoamitabuddha: 使用arm或者mips的eabi啥的
<mayli> namoamitabuddha: 的工具莲
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 做个i386的basetgz
<namoamitabuddha> mayli: 没那么复杂, 我是 amd64 -> x86
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 我给你编译吧
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 有没有 wiki.debian.net 什么的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to wilder! (@ debian.net)
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: wiki.debian.org
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我想自己尝试下, 找台 x86-64 的机子
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 看debian新维护人员手册
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 其实就是通过chroot来做的
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian New Maintainers' Guide
<namoamitabuddha> ?
<\rs> freeflying: zphou.dyndns.org:80 超時
<wzssyqa> mayli: 要想编译arm还得等等，multiarch还不成熟
<wzssyqa> mayli: 那东西成熟了，cross-build就是享受了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 就是那个
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/advanced.en.html#multiarch ?
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Appendix A. Advanced packaging
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 就是这东东，这个包不用关心这个
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 因为i386和amd64是兼容的，直接chroot就行
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 先报 bug 吧, 这个看来不是一下子能搞定的.
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你啥机子? 编译了多久?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 报了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: i3 8G, 好像编译了得有半个多小时
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 靠, 那我要编译爆了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我还是 Pentium M 的
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 700914
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 给自己换台新笔记本，怎么也弄个I7啊
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 感觉你这机器得个五六年了
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 还是少说的
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 你当是免费的啊
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 神船什么的新机器才2K不到
<^T^> 神船好用嘛
<onlylove> 不知道，下个机器打算买vaio
<^T^> 现在用的什么
<onlylove> asus
<^T^> 多少毛爷爷买的啊
<onlylove> 便宜货，不到4K
<^T^> 已经不错了 我的笔记本是二手逃来的
<^T^> 不到2000
<onlylove> lifebook还是thinkpad
<^T^> 切  HP
<onlylove> 哦，煎蛋机啊
<yunfan> i7的移动版也没啥
 * MeaCulpa stackoverflow 果然什么样的神人都有
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: link?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14949573/pipeline-in-windows-batch-backquote/14949795#14949795
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ shell - Pipeline in Windows batch backquote - Stack Overflow
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有人解答了
<onlylove> i7移动版好歹是四核心，比那双核超线程四核还当四核忽悠人的强
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 对了, 你是在 Debian 上编译还是 Ubuntu?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我一直不知道管道怎么escape的
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: Debian上，其实无所谓
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: Ubuntu 上能编译 Debian 的包?
<^T^> ubuntu官网那个倒计时干吗的
<onlylove> 平板据说
<^T^> 平板系统啊还是ubuntu平板啊 ？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得关键不在于有人解答 而在于如此奇啪
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 在给你编译
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 能阿，又大chroot怕啥，rh又有何惧
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: chroot 要首先做工作环境吧
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: debootstrap
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 是阿
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 那样本质上是弄了两个系统是吧
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 是滴
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大侠会破解这个吗？？？？？？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401187 我是个小白，，，可我也爱linux， 网上 下了一个 7z 文件， 就是搜不到解压密码。。。。win 上的软件试了好几个，都不行，如 7zip crack 等。。。。。有个外国网页上说 linux 上可以破 …
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 除了内核全都不一样
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 有没有办法直接做? 就是利用 amd64 里面的 lib32 什么的
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 那多麻烦
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 能，
<wzssyqa> multiarch就是干这个的
<adam8157> wzssyqa: namoamitabuddha 你们在说啥
<wzssyqa> adam8157: wordnet的一个bug
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 因为你 chroot 进去之后 toolchains 都是 32-bit 的
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 效率打折扣啊
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: cross-build 编译出来的东西不见的肯定能用
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 今天折腾了一天了
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: may the force be with you
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 主要是 Debian 没有类似 Gentoo 的 USE
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 否则编译那个东西没那么多时间的
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: USE是什么？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我觉得你编译大多时间是耗费在编译那个字典文件
<wzssyqa> 我也可以不编译阿
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 怎么做?
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我觉得没那东西再把 gui 剪掉不会编译那么久的吧
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: pbuilder 有个 --binary-arch 选项
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 那样，所有all 的 包就不编译了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 可以不编译
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 怎么做的?
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 不编译那个 goldendict 和 dict 的包
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 对
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 不过这要看包作者，当时写的怎么样了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: Maintainer 吧. upstream 里面没那么多东西的
 * jiero 看过别人的简历，真的觉得自己没得写。
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 就是deb包的维护的怎么样
 * adam8157 我的简历只有一页, 失败啊  cc jiero 
<^T^> 我的简历只有一个名字
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 你看下能否把它们去掉.
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 快完事了，等一会吧
<wzssyqa> ^T^:  adam8157 你等都是 “I wrote Python”
<adam8157> .... 扯, 闪
 * jiero 的简历，连3行都写不出来了aaaaa
 * jiero 更失败。。。
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 直接修改 control 行不?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 不行，要修改rules
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 终于编译完了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 给个国内的邮箱
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 为啥国内的?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 略大
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 有多少文件?
<mayli> http://raspiweb.dyndns.org/state.htm
<kk> mayli ⇪ t: pi state - Raspberry Pi in action
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 就要两个喔
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • vsftpd存放中文名称文件后部分乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401189 Ubuntu 12.04，vsftpd为APT安装。 配置完FTP服务后，发布存放中文名称的文件时，中文名称带有“年 月 日”这3个汉字的将变成乱码。 求高人指点啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 szyzln — 2013-02-19 18:12
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 忘记你邮箱了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: gtalk也不在线，看不到
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: ？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 多大?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 8M
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 赶紧的
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 只要一个文件
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 给邮箱！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: pm
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 收到
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 不需要 8M
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 那个 -base 不需要的
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 额
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 那个都是字典文件
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 需要，因为依赖关系是写死的 =
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 发了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 慢慢下吧
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我这里有 -base 包
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 版本号让我改了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: ...
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubantu 12.04/10文件及文件夹显示方式建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401192 在Ubantu里，文件及文件夹的显示不是很人性。缩小最后几乎看不清，放大后文件与文件之间的间距很大。没有很好的利用屏幕空间。 建议： 1、缩小到最后应该是列表，可以借用windo …
<^{^> 大家好
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<^{^> 大家有什么比较好的dns服务器可以推荐的
<^{^> 不要 bind 哦
<^{^> 有其他的替代品吗
<maplebeats> ^{^, dns服务器？google的？
<namoamitabuddha> ^{^: Unbound, dnsmasq
<\rs> ^{^: powerdns
<ll1> 怎么让一个内核模块自动起动啊
<ll1> rmmod wacom 2> /dev/null  请问这一行命令是什么意思?
<linuxdemo> 大家有用steam的吗？
<linuxdemo> 交流下
<GUNDAM> org 文件夾在系統的什麽位置？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: ruby 用 map 处理的时候, 有些元素可以删除了, 然后再 join 这个怎么做
<^{^> 大家好
<^{^> 有什么比较好的mail server?
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<jiero> 1000 games
<jiero> GUNDAM:  locate
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: compact, 知道了
<tone>  - -#
<jiero> cfy 催肥鸭
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<alpha080> hungry ...
<^{^> 我用 nsd 3
<^{^> 为什么 我的mx一直不生效
<^{^> 能发 但不能收
<^{^> 为什么啊
<cfy`> jiero: ...
 * jiero 想试试，如果在医学院里贴传单，找人到北门到没暖气的房子里给我提供热气可能否。
<jzmer> windows上safari的ui的中文字体的问题怎么解决？
<pity> 一个 ping 不通的域名却可以在浏览器里打开，怎么回事儿呢？
<alpha080> jzmer: 删掉safari
<jzmer> 症状是在tab上衬线与非衬线混排
<jzmer> web渲染可以通过user css缓解，但是ui上干不掉
<jzmer> 而且coretext得defaultfontfallbacks.plist在windows上好像用不了
<jiero> pity: pi thank you。你的浏览器用代理了？
<pity> jiero: 用了 goagent，但感觉跟这个没关系
<jiero> jzmer: 笨笨。。。ui上的是系统和软件相互作用。
<jiero> pity: 有啊。ping命令是不是不走proxy
<pity> jiero: 应该不走
<pity> jiero: 但 curl 也可以访问到那个 ping 不通的域名
<alpha080> pity:  那问题不就结了？
<jzmer> jiero: 你什么意思？我在CoreText.resources加DefaultFontFallbacks.plist中修正各 meta-font 而safari无视
<pity> alpha080: curl 也没有走代理呀
<alpha080> jzmer: 你做前端的？
<jzmer> alpha080: 不是的
<jiero> jzmer: 删掉windows
<jiero> jzmer: 换 OS X 就不乱了
<alpha080> jiero: +11
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<jiero> firefox 19 出了。 PDF js
<jiero> 哈。以后pdf直接网页读了。
<alpha080> 不太感兴趣。。
<alpha080> 一般都下载回来的
<jiero> alpha080: 你对啥感兴趣 - 我还没听说过呢，除了 roylez
<alpha080> jiero: 游戏啊。。。
<alpha080> 不玩游戏的男银不是好男银
<jiero> alpha080: 哦。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 从未没听说你玩啥游戏 00 忙着做了。。。
<alpha080> 这个。。。regnum..
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ chrome ye keyi ,,
<alpha080> jiero: 最近玩tf2中
<alpha080> jiero: regnum从最初中国人可以组队到现在整个国家都没几个人了。。好惨
<cfy> jiero: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> haha
<alpha080> jiero: 都是你当初推荐的。。。打PP
<cfy> jiero: alpha080: 激情四射
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> op掉光了
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • fmod安装。。求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401197 有没有大神安装过fmod啊。。。 本来是在cmake的时候出现如下情况 - USE_COREFOUNDATION OFF -- checking for one of the modules 'FMOD' -- Manually searching for FMOD -- FMOD_INCLUDE_DIRS: FMOD_INCLUDE_DIRS-NOTFOUND -- fmod not found! -- Could NOT find Doxygen (m …
<jzmer> corefoundation?这不是osx上的东西吗？
<cfy> ofan: \rs: 搓。。。。没坚持几天。。。
<tone> ?
<jiero> cfy:  催肥鸭
<jiero> alpha080:  alpha 080 什么时候变 alpha 099
<jiero> alpha080: 考虑一下，做个 jezzball和majong混合的手机游戏
<jiero> 都睡了吗。
<cfy> jiero: 小孩子
<jiero> cfy: 给你1s种辩驳你不是小孩子，世界到。
<jiero> 时间到
 * jiero 今天不累。不睡了。
<jiero> cfy: 你在哪里工作呢。
<bingowrt> 大家好
<kk> bingowrt, 不要玩机器人
<\rs> cfy: 真悲劇……上次你們是怎麼拿到op的？
<kk> bingowrt, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<bingowrt> 。。。。
<bingowrt> 我在等那个ubuntu for phone
<bingowrt> 还有1个小时。
<cfy> \rs: 我问人要的。。。问谁要的。。。给忘了。。
<cfy> \rs: 太搓啦 哈哈
<cfy> \rs: 竟然号称不掉线的掉线了。。
<bingowrt> 各位，g+的群号是多少？
<^{^> 我开了个频道 #hackteam
<cfy> jiero: 小孩子！
<jiero> cfy:  少年。你可以膨胀了
<cfy> jiero: 啥意思？
<jiero> cfy: 催肥剂不会伤害你的，你是良好的变异种。
<jiero> cfy: 基因决定差异。
<jiero> cleamoon: 小孩子！
<cleamoon> jiero, 大鬼
<jiero> cleamoon: 哇。第一次有人这样叫我。
<cleamoon> jiero, 哦，那小鬼
<jiero> cleamoon: 记得以前第一次有人叫我 boy的时候。。。本来感觉一生都不会被这么叫，然后被叫了无数遍。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 小鬼头
<cfy> jiero: 小鬼头
<cfy> cleamoon: 小小鬼头
<jiero> cfy: 催肥鸭
<cleamoon> cfy, 处方药
 * cfy shit.........
<cleamoon> 估计是避孕的
<^{^> 吃饭呀
<^{^> 冲锋衣
<cfy> cleamoon: 小小年纪就避孕。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐儿
<gfrog> cfy: 乃们开始午夜话题了么？
<^{^> 抽风呀
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。。。。蛙人露头了，打。
<jiero> 打地鼠，打头
<^{^> 我觉得 还是  抽风呀  比较好
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 那些都是动词好不。
<cleamoon> cfy, 我说的是你，处方药
<gfrog> jiero: ...
<cfy> gfrog: 他们口味太重了。。。。
<cfy> andy到底是谁？
<^{^> whois 一下不就知道了
<jiero> cfy: 我对你可好了 -
<jiero> cfy: 蹭饭鸭
<cfy> jiero: @_@
<cfy> jiero: 那把 gfrog 的照片发我
<cfy> ^{^: 嗯。。
<gfrog> cfy: hahh?
<cfy> ^{^: 你开始hacks吧 哈哈哈。。。
<cfy> ^{^: hacks不了的话，我帮你解ban
<jiero> cfy: 不要啊。。。那个是网上公开的不是。。。
<cfy> ^{^: 可以后台-b的？
<cfy> 。。。。。
<^{^> 废话
<cfy> 谁去调查下 ^{^
<cfy> 怕是卧底
<cfy> 这里说话不安全了。。
<cfy> cc jiero gfrog
<jiero> cfy: 卧底会伤害你？
<^{^> 我是医生 专门开处方药的
<^{^> 哈哈哈
<\rs> cfy: 城管還沒當過癮呢
<cfy> \rs: 额
<cfy> jiero: 跨省。。。。
<cfy> \rs: 等op说话。。。讨藕片。。
<cfy> \rs: 等op说话。。。讨op
<\rs> ^{^: linuxsearch 是啥
<^{^> hehe
<^{^> 不告诉你
<cfy> @——@
<tianhua> 在android上有啥terminal 好推荐的?
<tianhua> 怎么在 android上装scp来着?
<happyaron> tianhua: connectbot 不错
<tianhua> 谢谢  就是装了busybox后我还是找不到scp命令
<tianhua> 我是装了connectbot
<tianhua> vx_connectbot 看上去一样，不知道有啥不同
<tianhua> 只是刚发现connectbot也可以在本地终端用
<tianhua> 那个小箭头太不容易发现了
<happyaron> :)
<jxweng> hi
<kk> jxweng, 不要玩机器人
<jxweng> 有没有人在线
<kk> jxweng, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<jxweng> kk 是机器人？
<cherrot> kk, 回复功能被阉割了？
<cherrot> kk, deb apt-file
<kk> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍘ 
<cherrot> deb apt-file
 * cherrot ...
<kk>  05:16
<cleamoon> tets
<cleamoon> test
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点.  ㍝ 
<yue> test
<yue> test
<kk> yue, 点点点.  ㍝ 
<yue> ah
<Hiso-android> kk:ohayo～～～
<kk> Hiso-android, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍞ 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-20
<ubuntu518> 上午好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于平板系统 有安了的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401204 还有现在怎么ubuntu.com上不去了 我一点就是 您输入的域名不存在。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 intckarl — 2013-02-20 8:05
<freeflying> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTE2NDI5MjMy.html
<kk> freeflying s, ⇪ h384z7Ph0gU—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<yue> ubuntu tablet能在nexus 10上用？
<cfy> 真正实现 CPU 热拔插。.......
<cfy> awesome....
<cfy> iGoogle: the new linux support 真正实现 CPU 热拔插。
<cfy> iGoogle: don't you think it's diaobaole
<leaveboy> cfy: 自言自语
<cfy> leaveboy: T_T
<iGoogle> 热拔插，歧义太多。不理解
<cfy> iGoogle: yeah...
<cfy> iGoogle: morning :D
<iGoogle> Ubuntu running on Nexus 10 上传者：WatchThisFails•8 小时前• 无人观看
<cfy> iGoogle: how much?
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: ubuntu phone....
<iGoogle> 现货谷歌Google Nexus 10 寸平板电脑安卓4.2
<iGoogle> ï¿¥2880.00
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<MeaCulpa> http://gizmodo.com/5985228/the-chinese-army-is-hacking-the-united-states-and-we-know-where-they-are
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ The Chinese Army Is Hacking the United States From This Building
<MeaCulpa> 我军如此不济？
<cfy> iGoogle: ubuntu tablet
<cfy> iGoogle: buy this one
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu平板？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: yeah,it's released
<MeaCulpa> 有root么...
 * MeaCulpa 哦，Ubuntu PC都没root...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 有Toolchain么
<MeaCulpa> cfy: gcc make cmake automake autoconf
<MeaCulpa> glibc libiconv
<cfy> MeaCulpa: iGoogle: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Ubuntu on tablets | Ubuntu
<cfy> MeaCuhttp://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet/partner
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Tablet OEM partner information | Ubuntu on tablets | Ubuntu
<cfy> MeaCulpa: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet/partner
<cfy> MeaCulpa: it seems when you buy the Quad-core A15 or Intel x86 one,you should get that by default
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ask adam\d\d\d\d :D
<cfy> MeaCulpa: adam\d{4}.....
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛安全软件又把公司规定的软件删了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: diaobaole
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你输入法坏了？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: don't have a input method.....
<MeaCulpa> 现在还的孩子为啥都用小企鹅，dbus啥的...scim不是挺好么
<wiiw> cfy: 什么系统
<gebjgd> ofan: piggybox 我又要在美国多待2周了
<cfy> wiiw: ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ofan> gebjgd: …
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你还在美国？
<wiiw> cfy: apt-get install fcitx
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 是又来了
<ofan> gebjgd: 能呆到3月低？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 注意安全 XD
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 呵呵
<gebjgd> ofan: 3月15日？  打假那天把
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 美国很安全
<ofan> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> piggybox: 注意啥安全 天天上夜班的
<ofan> 还寻思能面个基
<cfy> .......
<cfy> ofan: gaoji....
<gebjgd> ofan: 擦 你过来 我这里有地方
<ofan> gebjgd: 晚上小心黑人
<cfy> ofan: yeah you are quit last night
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 什么城市
<ofan> gebjgd: 南方土匪多
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没那么夸张吧，除非是大城市贫民区
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 南方枪支抱有量高，安全
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 你怎么那么多nick
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那个是bot,还在写
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: help
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 我同学在南方被抢过好几次
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是因为他一看就没枪
 * MeaCulpa 哦，bot目前还被限定在小窗
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 什么州？南方就这几个大州
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 南方路上根本没行人
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: gebjgd觉得不安全嘛
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 可能加州和Florida还有人走路，中南三州根本没行人，怎么抢劫...
 * MeaCulpa 在德州过个马路要狂按3min红绿灯
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我觉得形象重要，我这样一看就是魁梧的穷鬼，没人搭理
<gebjgd> ofan: 我有车
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: orlando
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 上次去San Antonio到处都是走路的人XD
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: San Antonio是旅游城市了...
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: RiverWalk 也算？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我没有啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 你来接我？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 我在那里赖掉一次停车费....没注意交钱少了，车子被锁住
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 打电话来人，立即爆出日韩口音....开锁，放车
<MeaCulpa> Orlando当真还有点危险估计...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 哦，没直接被拖走。。。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 不至于，少叫了停车费而已
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 丫字写的太小
<wiiw> http://kerrick.github.com/google/
<kk> wiiw ⇪ t: Google by Kerrick
<gebjgd> ofan: 你打飞机过来
 * cherrot 今天没OP?
<imadper> roylez: 主席: http://www.smzdm.com/the-longer-special-price-netgear-wnr2000-wireless-router-can-brush-dd-wrt-138.html  值嘛?
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 再特价：Netgear 网件 WNR2000 无线路由器（可刷DD-WRT）　138元-新蛋中国-国内促销,网络设备-什么值得买
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里是双人床   你带个被子过来就行了
<imadper> roylez: 4m ram/32m rom
<MeaCulpa> 分什么被子...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ofan 我裸睡
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ofan 不分不行
<maplebeats> gebjgd, ......
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求助！Speed Dreams 为什么就我一个人？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401207 playdeb下的Speed Dreams 2、 无论什么模式都没有人、只有我一个人在跑、 而且生涯模式打不开、、 求解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinxn — 2013-02-20 9:59
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 看介绍我还是没看出来包管理和toolchain...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这种东西，估计都是sandbox。你想啥呢。外部ssh过去嘛。
<iGoogle> 你需要toolchain干嘛。你会html5开发？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: :D just ask adam or hamo
<iGoogle> 哪要看他们有没。 cfy
<cfy> MeaCulpa: what does this 'Full desktop convergence' mean?
<iGoogle> 不完整桌面
<cfy> iGoogle: the high-end ubuntu enterprise tablet supports that
<iGoogle> 其实，不觉得多点flash，就可以完整。
<cfy> iGoogle: no....i want to run emacs.......
<iGoogle> 系统不在乎那点flash rom
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 哪估计难。没见说是很安全的机制嘛。
<iGoogle> 说是大量的html5 app?
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@ that sucks...
<cfy> iGoogle: i like native application
<iGoogle> native的，关闭都难得点中。
<iGoogle> 你emacs不要组合按键了？
<iGoogle> 破emacs支持手势？
<iGoogle> lol
 * MeaCulpa Native +1
 * MeaCulpa web sux
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
 * maplebeats I love native,too 
<MeaCulpa> 这世界就应该消灭web
<maplebeats> html5去死
<cfy> hoho
<iGoogle> 喜欢native的，都去买本本嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: yeah, mba is a good choice
<iGoogle> 喜欢native的，估计都嫌贵
<MeaCulpa> 这年头下载一个Qt4或者GTK的lib都比加载js, html慢不了多少了
<MeaCulpa> web可以去死了
<MeaCulpa> 网速快了，显然应该桌面重现
<MeaCulpa> 现在的浏览器大的吓人
<MeaCulpa> 丫的我还不如直接Qt4 GTK2呢
<iGoogle> 等有人拿到，再说吧
<iGoogle> gtk3吧。哪里还有人搞2
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 哦，我不用gtk我不懂~
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 有的是人呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 全局-gtk -qt :)
<iGoogle> 好多软件都不更新，就是作者认为2->3，很麻烦
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 还是qt好
<MeaCulpa> Qt + OpenGL/SDL刚刚的
<iGoogle> qt槽机制。操机制
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: :)
<MeaCulpa> Slot Machine, 赌博机
<iGoogle> 一切用户体验，第一都是来自速度。
<freeflying> imadper: 无线路由一定要买个好的啊
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不是吧，web app从来都无所谓速度
<iGoogle> 我说qt
<imadper> freeflying: 恩, 我也想. 不过, 囊中羞涩...
<iGoogle> lol
<imadper> iGoogle: 早, 神~!
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: en Qt速度快
<iGoogle> imadper: 有好片子？
<freeflying> imadper: 我卖个给你吧
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 一边去
<freeflying> imadper: linksys e4200
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Qt 容器+OpenGL...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 可以做三维渲染
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 比html5之类的不知道快多少
<iGoogle> opengl是独立的好不。别和qt扯啊
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我就这个意思
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不该管的，就不该管
<iGoogle> 还不确定是html5。只是隐晦的看到啊
<iGoogle> 希望不是，
<MeaCulpa> hmm~~ html5 总比Flash好...
<iGoogle> freeflying: 买一个nexus 10不
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我电脑被单位扫出来了...
<cfy> iGoogle: i want op :D
<cfy> iGoogle: to protect the world :D
<iGoogle> cfy: .. 这事情找 freeflying
<cfy> iGoogle: nope...
<iGoogle> 你送他nexus 4就成
<cfy> iGoogle: just a temporary op :D
<iGoogle> freeflying: 赶紧买2台10.
<imadper> freeflying: 国内买不到管翻, 还是有点儿贵的吧
<imadper> freeflying: 我给妹子买..
<iGoogle> cfy: 。。。又没事情，你干嘛
<imadper> iGoogle: 金钱帝国, 看不看?
<cfy> iGoogle: /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-cn cfy
<iGoogle> imadper: 似乎现在普通的，百度视频啥的都有。
<alyvin> 一个黑客跟我说他收徒弟 学费4W
<cfy> iGoogle: to protect the world in case some bad guys are here,and ther is no op....
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩
<iGoogle> cfy: 。。我还要登录。麻烦
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<imadper> iGoogle: 去看 金钱帝国 吧. 超级赞.
<iGoogle> 我还要看命令
<alyvin> 这里都是黑客大牛吧
<iGoogle> imadper: 很好看》？
<imadper> iGoogle: 我推荐的, 都好看.
<cfy> iGoogle: cool
<iGoogle> imadper: 好吧。回家在线看。
<iGoogle> cfy: ?
<iGoogle> 不能乱设置op的
<cfy> iGoogle: they are good guy.
<cfy> iGoogle: en
<iGoogle> 屁。呕饭不乖。
<cfy> iGoogle: oh.......
<freeflying> imadper: 那更要买好的
<cfy>  Unable to connect to cn.archive.ubuntu.com:http:..
<cfy> ...................
<iGoogle> cfy: 昨天就这样了。换163
<cfy> iGoogle: oh.....
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛过了年哪个IT脑抽了...把我电脑扫描出来了
<imadper> freeflying: 他就是用手机偷菜而已...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: “摘菜”，官方说法
<cfy> freeflying: i want a permanent op :)
<imadper> MeaCulpa: :-)
<imadper> iGoogle: 现在直接看了吧, 回家给你推荐别的.
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 昨天\rs给的链接:  http://hamberg.no/erlend/posts/2013-02-18-static-array-indices.html
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ A nice, little known C feature: Static array indices in parameter declarations
<freeflying> imadper: 是他？
<freeflying> cfy: 你不是有了吗
<imadper> freeflying: 什么是他?
<cfy> freeflying: want a permanent op :) this one is temporary
<imadper> freeflying: 哦, 她....
<imadper> freeflying: ... ...
<\rs> cfy: good
<freeflying> cfy: 找Destine
<cfy> freeflying: okay
<kaio> cfy, 恭喜
<cfy> kaio: ?
<imadper> cfy: android的第三方rom, 有啥有名的团队做的? 除了cm
<cfy> imadper: don't know....i use the htc rom......
<freeflying> imadper: 老罗 rom
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<palomino|working> .........
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
 * palomino|working 狠狠地摸侯总
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 胖子
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<cherrot> adam8157, 你和 hamo 在一起啦？
 * palomino|working 捏 roylez_ 
<adam8157> cherrot: 滚
<cherrot> adam8157, 祝福你们找到真爱 ;)
<roylez_> cherrot: +1
<gfrog> cherrot: 真的？ 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 祝福呦
 * adam8157 fuck you all
<cherrot> gfrog, lol 撸久必合
<iGoogle> adam8157: 最近被粗鲁了。有perler的潜质了。
<iGoogle> 变
<gfrog> cherrot: 恩，其实他们很般配哦。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<imadper> cfy: .
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<onlylove> imadper: 自己搞一个不就是了，非要用别人做的？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 买设备不。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哈？
<imadper> onlylove: 对.
<iGoogle> nexus 10
<imadper> onlylove: 不是每个人都有时间折腾的.
<cherrot> iGoogle, 多少钱呀
<palomino|working> taobao上不到3k吧
<gfrog> iGoogle: 骑车季来了，烧设备是冬天没车骑闲极无聊的时候做的事儿。
<iGoogle> 3k上下
<bluezd> gfrog: 节后综合症,没心思干活咋办?
<gfrog> bluezd: 电
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 请教如何开机还原问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401208 12.10版本有个备份功能，可以通过计划任务备份，手动还原，请问如何可以开机自动执行还原功能呢？ 由于没有找到像“还原精灵”这样的工具，所以想通过这个试试。 统计信息: 发表于 由 romeo7 — 2013-02-20 …
<iGoogle> gfrog: 。。说啥呢
<palomino|working> 车季来是谁啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 电 ?
<iGoogle> 这冷天，骑车？你脑袋烧了？
<onlylove> imadper: 慢慢弄呗……如果不着急的话，实在不行就把官方的精简下，然后root下，有什么想要的慢慢往上加就是
<imadper> onlylove: 没必要.
<gfrog> bluezd: 嗯，电。
<\rs> 終於等來這個了：https://github.com/rking/ag.vim
<gfrog> iGoogle: 10度左右就可以出动了。
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: rking/ag.vim · GitHub
<lmh_> bluezd: 上次滑雪，你去了吗？
<roylez_> \rs: 渣
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你干脆去冬泳
<gfrog> iGoogle: 不会水
<bluezd> lmh_: 回家了,没去
<iGoogle> roylez: 噶嘛不会水。。。
<iGoogle> 旱地噶嘛
<\rs> roylez_: 這個比ack快太多了
<iGoogle> fyodor_: 买设备不
 * iGoogle 要拖一个下水。要死一起死
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 什么设备
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 3个月没跑ISAM，年后被揪出来了...
<iGoogle> nexus 10
<fyodor_> 昨天刚淘了只三儿子
<iGoogle> 可以刷系统
<fyodor_> 我 N7 用好久了啊
<imadper> iGoogle: 一起买x515吧
<iGoogle> 3儿子是7？
<imadper> iGoogle: 3儿子是手机.
<fyodor_> 三是 Galaxy Nexus
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 刮
<iGoogle> x515? 不
<MeaCulpa> 三星的玩意儿太大...
<iGoogle> 那是三星的。不算儿子吧
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 你想入 N10？
<iGoogle> 恩。巨大的屏幕。。。
<iGoogle> 10“ 恩
<fyodor_> 这不更大。。
<iGoogle> 要不10”，要不4"
<fyodor_> LOL
<iGoogle> 不要7“
<iGoogle> 不要5”
<imadper> iGoogle: 弱神...
<imadper> iGoogle: 太弱了...
<imadper> iGoogle: http://www.smzdm.com/wonderful-objects-tcl-the-ice-cream-zhi-screen-s5316a-lcd-player-26-inch-pad-1999.html
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 奇葩物：TCL 冰激凌智屏 S5316A 液晶播放器（26寸大Pad）　1999元-易迅网上海站-国内促销,奇葩物,平板电脑-什么值得买
<fyodor_> 4" 的没好配置，没系统啥的
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> imadper: nnnd 这你准备背着跑的？
<imadper> iGoogle: 当电视看.
<fyodor_> 也觉得 4.7 略大..
<iGoogle> tcl的，一边去啊。。。。太次了
 * cherrot 易迅的北京送货不错 ;)
<fyodor_> 还是系统吧
<fyodor_> 我更控系统 :P
<iGoogle> 我买了一个7"的，观察后，果断再不买7“的了。 fyodor_
<fyodor_> N7 大小最佳了
<gebjgd> 7寸给平板出行用还是不错的
<iGoogle> 小了
<fyodor_> 10 的太它码大了...
<gebjgd> 10寸过大
<fyodor_> 而且 N10 样子像个大熊猫，一般
<iGoogle> 就是园了点。边缘
<iGoogle> 手感估计好
<fyodor_> 话说我 HTC Desire Z 单核跑 4.2.2 无大压力
<gfrog> iGoogle: 买一次安卓设备后悔一次
<iGoogle> gfrog: 是准备刷系统的
<gfrog> iGoogle: 过年给老爹买的网络播放器，我自己用着都别扭，更别说给老人家了。
<iGoogle> 坐等教程
<fyodor_> 啥教程？ iGoogle
<iGoogle> 高清播放器那种？
<iGoogle> 看怎么刷ub啊。 fyodor_
<gebjgd> fyodor_: htc dz跑4.2.2 稳定么？
<fyodor_> 不都是一键刷入么？要不谁用..
<freeflying> adam8157: 坏人，给人家一篇5年前的文章 lol
<iGoogle> htc one s 算漂亮的
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 没卡没死过
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃卖萌
<adam8157> freeflying: 就那些东西啊
<iGoogle> fyodor_: 才出的呢。不是以前的哪方法啊
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 我还继续官方的rom把
<iGoogle> cfy: 给 fyodor_ 看url
<gfrog> iGoogle: 彻底皈依水果党，过阵子找机会折腾apple tv
<cfy> iGoogle: which one?
<iGoogle> gfrog: 等itunes死掉再说
<freeflying> gfrog: 亲，你嫉妒了啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 2个都可以嘛
<gfrog> iGoogle: 基本不用itunes
<iGoogle> gfrog: 我的ipad，升级后，打字都卡
<iGoogle> 做好事罗
<gfrog> freeflying: 一定要我说蔡明那句话嘛。。
<gebjgd> 水果垃圾
<fyodor_> iGoogle: ub 估计应用成问题
<gfrog> iGoogle: 一代？ 该扔了
<cfy> fyodor_: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet/partner
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Ubuntu Tablet OEM partner information | Ubuntu on tablets | Ubuntu
<freeflying> gfrog: ...
<iGoogle> fyodor_: 值得期待
<cherrot> cfy, 富士康么？
<freeflying> cfy: 很快就有rom能下载了
<iGoogle> gfrog: nnnd 4k9买的。
<cfy> freeflying: cool
<imadper> freeflying: 啥时候能有rom?
<freeflying> adam8157: 话说现在蓝牙设备管理是个问题吗
<gfrog> iGoogle: 刷回IOS5，看个动作片儿啥的够了。
 * imadper 昨天倒计时, 之后没发现有啥新东西...
<iGoogle> gfrog: 就是5a
<freeflying> imadper: 很快，准备好银子到时候买设备吧
<iGoogle> 啊
<imadper> bluezd: 求发工资...
<gfrog> iGoogle: 升到5还卡？ 那真得扔了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是啥问题啊, 那些软件略次而已
<fyodor_> cfy: iGoogle 嗯，这个看到过
<iGoogle> 破噶嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃回错人了。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 刷android就好用了
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 苹果的垃圾就是吃硬件的
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 貌似你用 DZ? 我扔个 ROM 给你测试下不。LOL
<iGoogle> gebjgd: .... 这想法好。。。。奇特
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 我用dz 和chacha
<gfrog> iGoogle: gebjgd 想想ipad那个年代的安卓平板吧，都进垃圾堆了。
<fyodor_> chacha..
<bluezd> imadper: ... 找你们老板去
<gfrog> gebjgd: java的货都是渣渣。
<yunfan> adam8157: 支持了几个设备 哥刚上来
<gebjgd> fyodor_: chacha是好机器阿
<fyodor_> gfrog: 又不是全 java..
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 造型奇特
<gfrog> fyodor_: java的货都是渣渣。
<fyodor_> 那是，相当奇葩
<imadper> bluezd: 我们老板是谁?
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 水果党可以无视
<bluezd> imadper: 反正不是我
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 别说键盘确实不多
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 别说键盘确实不错
<fyodor_> 人底层都 C++ 的
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 好过 DZ?
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 算不上  我用dz上网 chacha打电话 当二奶机器的
<fyodor_> 何必，直接 DZ 就 OK 啊。这是单核机中民间支持最给力的一款了..
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 因为待机时间短
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 我向来2部手机  一部上网 一部电话
<freeflying> ipad咋访问samba
<iGoogle> gebjgd: ...
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 上网有些小了
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 小么？  出行这个大小最方便了
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 不可能到山里也开车的
<fyodor_> 就 3.7 的屏啊..
<gebjgd> fyodor_: gtalk  邮件啥的足够了
<fyodor_> 邮件没问题，上网就显小了
<iGoogle> freeflying: 没想过，昨天刚好找android的，也只能下载smb，不能直接播放媒体。
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 纯粹上网的话还是要7寸起
<iGoogle> 高清播放器，都lin的，都可以播放流媒体
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 三儿子主要给老婆用，她不喜欢我再拿来 ：P
<Router2> iGoogle: android上有能直接连smb上播放的
<iGoogle> Router2: 额。说说
<gebjgd> Router2: android随便连smb
<iGoogle> dieplay 啥的？
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 擦 你不知道？
<iGoogle> 不是连smb。是直接播放
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 对阿 直接播放smb
<iGoogle> 啥软件
<iGoogle> 别说挂载后播放的
<Router2> iGoogle: 肯定得打开软件连上SMB再播
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我买那个盒子上有个cifs的管理软件。
<imadper> freeflying: 别用samba了, 用plex.
<iGoogle> 盒子。哪不同了嘛
<gfrog> iGoogle: 都是安卓，差不太多
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 我找找
<iGoogle> 我还有sharesfinder，zeroconfdiscovery
<iGoogle> 都是找的。
<iGoogle> samba方便，否则只nfs了
<gebjgd> iGoogle: moboplayer
<gebjgd> iGoogle: moboplayer
<gebjgd> iGoogle: moboplayer
<iGoogle> 这破播放器，卡死卡死的啊。
<imadper> iGoogle: plex最好. 真心的.
<iGoogle> 分进程启动，经常卡死一个进程
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 我用的时候挺好 家里放smb上的电影没有任何问题
<iGoogle> plex是啥。还不知道呢
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 我的高清播放器也能。
<iGoogle> 那是lin的。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 你要在tablet上放高清？ 有必要么？
<iGoogle> 有啊。
<gebjgd> nexus 10上有必要
<iGoogle> 家里的，基本是崽崽看动画。或者看电视。
 * gfrog 艾玛，动画片儿都高清。。。
<iGoogle> daap倒是可以播放视频
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 话说我从国内的人的手里弄了wlan的电视盒子  不错
<iGoogle> 音频
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 直接拿电视看网络电视了 随便看ccav
<iGoogle> 动画片，都是4-8G的啊
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 在线看不就行了
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 算了，我找找nfs的软件，挂载
<gebjgd> iGoogle: e什么文件管理器
<gebjgd> es
<iGoogle> 不知道，带什么用什么
<iGoogle> es的，懒得装。哪操作不舒服
<imadper> iGoogle: 试试 plex
<imadper> iGoogle: 我推荐 imtxc_away 用了, 他也说好.
<iGoogle> 那水果的。
<imadper> iGoogle: ... android呀!!
<imadper> iGoogle: 试试看嘛~ 超好用
<iGoogle> 再找
<iGoogle> 在
<imadper> iGoogle: http://www.ruan8.com/soft_14829.html
<imadper> iGoogle: http://www.360buy.com/product/1012800760.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<MeaCulpa> muhahaha
 * MeaCulpa 昨天发现家里有K&R C, 第2版
 * MeaCulpa 不知小时候啥时侯买的
<freeflying> imadper: plex咋整
<imadper> freeflying: 直接播放电脑上面的视频/图片/音乐. 果视频清晰度太高, 你的手机/平板解码不了, 他会自动帮你转吗
<imadper> 转码
<freeflying> imadper: 我的nas不支持啊
<imadper> freeflying: dlna?总支持吧.
<freeflying> dlan:  效果不咋地
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手再请教一下，关于系统调用的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401212 老实说我这种习惯c++面向对象方法的人读 advanced programming Unix environment 真的很吃力，对stdlib 和unistd 一点都不熟悉。我在用系统调用的时候很疑惑，感觉不管是exec 系列还是system()函数都是用 …
<imadper> freeflying: 哦.... 那就不知道了...
<imadper> freeflying: 很多nas不是能刷debian的吗? 刷上debian然后跑plex...
<freeflying> 装了twonky, 效果很差
<freeflying> imadper: 理论上可以刷，太折腾了
<freeflying> plex没有arm版的
<imadper> freeflying: 哦, 那没办法了...
<star_chl> 各位英雄，有没有用centos架设mail服务器的？如果只有一个域名，没有邮件服务的那种反射配置，能否架设互联网上的邮件服务器?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新管理器这货又抽了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401214 怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scy — 2013-02-20 11:53
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ibus-libpinyin can use ibus-setup config , but can not tpye
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ibus-libpinyin can use ibus-setup config , but can not type
<bady_> 内核从３.５直接能到３.８吗
<jiero> 谁可以无限制浏览网络的，帮我查查 http://support.seagate.com/customer/warranty_validation_cn.jsp
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ 保修查询
<jiero> 2GH589R2
<jiero> 9SD2A4-500
<bady_> 内核从３.5能直接到３.8吗
<jiero> 哦。在保。
<bady_> 有没有人说说话呀
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 03AHJ_VuupvDX-TyabwNw8emNPTTmp12nN8RAjoqwHn_FeAtL6c32qg70E0fNGo3hPEvVmRSEEIKk9tZDJxqFWq-7s0XldZXnXL7uIT3pj_575iJhZiQ6eFd8uLIbnuLzyaiJsN7lCt7Une0Hup6rkixerLI95kp_ysg
<iGoogle> 证书不匹配。 jiero
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§  	In Warranty
<CyrusYzGTt> Expiration 25-Feb-2014
<MeaCulpa> bady_: 只要你系统的包没问题
<jiero> 谢谢。 CyrusYzGTt iGoogle
<jiero> 用了 3.9天的硬盘死掉了。
<jiero> 好可怕。
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐儿
<jiero> gfrog: 娃儿
<jiero> gfrog: 我打错了。
<jiero> gfrog: 该打蛙
<gfrog> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 看到你就决定欺负你。
<iGoogle> 还带保修的硬盘，这么不靠谱？
<iGoogle> rpwt
<jiero> iGoogle: 允许 1/10000的错误把。
<iGoogle> 工业产品，可不是这个级别
<bady_> 系统包没问题是什么意思？
<jiero> iGoogle: 。
<jiero> iGoogle: 显示器好多坏点呢
<jiero> iGoogle: 我找不到工作了- 去当志愿者混。
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iGoogle> 啥志愿者
<jiero> iGoogle: 各种ngo的保证过活的。。。
<iGoogle> ？去日本拍片吧
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<bady_> 。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 你谁啊。。。
<iGoogle> 支持你奋斗。
<bady_> iGoogle:.......
<jiero> iGoogle: 我奋斗。。。怎么奋斗都没有个去赚钱的主意。。。
<iGoogle> 怒江？
<iGoogle> jiero: 你最近很灰暗啊。需要人给你提神。
<iGoogle> 刺激你下
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。你也说我灰暗。。
 * jiero 发现自己学不会任何技能，所以，很灰暗。
 * jiero 只能学会简单地东西。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我也是，照样或者
<MeaCulpa> s/或者/活着
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你不是会鸟语嘛。不同的
<iGoogle> 额。罗杰的鸟语，应该也可以吧。去18m混下试试
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 他都在袋鼠国混过了，这不算会
<jiero> 。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 鸟语属于简单的东西
<bady_> ３.5升级３.8有问题吗
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 可以啊去
 * jiero 是没资格去的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 为啥？
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  没学历
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 18m是人都要
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 海龟秒一切学历
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 看不透啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 来吧
<MeaCulpa> 以后发你list
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。我对 18m都不了解。
<bady_> １８Ｍ是什么东西啊
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: thx
<jiero> 看着上面的文章都那么高深，感觉自缢
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,,hmm
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐赛高
<happyaron> jiero: 能去18m赶紧去啊
<jiero> adam8157 happyaron 。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 悲剧啊，我要等到4月份
<adam8157> happyaron: any news?
<bady_> 。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 确定了?
<happyaron> adam8157: 基本靠谱的消息。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 需要了解么？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 文章？
<happyaron> jiero: 能去赶紧去，不要犹豫啦
<huntxu> happyaron: 你又去哪啦
<happyaron> huntxu: 在北京啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 啧啧, 犇犇犇
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Dev Works? 那都是赚小钱的写的
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> reboot
<jiero> happyaron:  没说能去，是 MeaCulpa  建议的。
<huntxu> happyaron: 額，我說4月份那個
<happyaron> huntxu: 额，那个4月再说
<huntxu> happyaron: =.=
<happyaron> huntxu: 不要着急嘛，要是现在能说，为啥我还说4月呢。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。文档中心
<huntxu> happyaron: 好吧你贏了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ibus broken .. no repair
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  spam ！
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: send 1000 email
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ spam .. what mean .. I forget le
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 用邮件堵塞 fedora 的 bug列表
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 狂报这个问题
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. you very xiee ..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ni hen xie e
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *|"W'+Sf4*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
 * jiero 先撤了。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 什么啊。用 fcitx 算了。
<jiero> yum install fcitx
<wiiw> p   cyrus-admin                        - Cyrus mail system - administration tools (me
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ bu xi huan ..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: fcitx-rime
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  你应该喜欢rime
<wiiw> g rime |
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ bu xi huan
<kk> : rime http://www.google.com/search?q=rime 擊出中文之韻| Just rime with it. 中州韻輸入法引擎，思想用鍵盤表達也行。 Rime Input Method Engine - riming with your keystrokes.
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 中州韵
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 啊。你到是挺奇特的哦。
 * jiero 踢 CyrusYzGTt 一脚。以后香港见？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. tai man fa le .. gnome3.6
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *x)tPYJ*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<ubuntu518> 有人在嘛
<Router2> 挂着的人貌似不少
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 请教,chrome的flash怎么安装不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401215 昨天安装了Lubuntu 11.10,打开默认浏览器浏览网页,提示需要安装flash插件,可是我链接进入adobe官网,怎么也下载不下来,怎么回事.谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2013-02-20 4:43
<wiiw> i   ubuntu-restricted-extras           - Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu
<wiiw> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras 就有flash
<bady_> ubuntu12.10的内核是3.5的，能直接升级到３.8吗
<nitro_> 官方源裏有3.8的話直接裝就行了吧 沒有你就要自己編譯了
<jiero> bady_: 官方不支持。你可以自己编译或者看看有没有 PPa
<wiiw> bady_: 用 13.04
<nitro_> 我12.04用的3.2內核 官方源裏最新的貌似是3.5
<kk> 新 Full Circle开源杂志 • FC中文杂志 第53期 P23个别词汇翻译有误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401217 RT！ P23页的“记录管理”中，Record应当翻译成档案——即历史中形成的记录，这是一个档案学专业的专业词汇，而我学的就是这个专业。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aerowolf — 2013-02-20 13:27
<yunfan> imadper: 监控文件夹那个命令叫什么来着
<cfy> yunfan: notify
<cfy> imadper: xixi
<cfy> yunfan: intoify
<yunfan> cfy: 好像带个i吧
<cfy> yunfan: notify
<cfy> yunfan: inotify
<imadper> yunfan: 命令? 函数?
<imadper> yunfan: 命令我不知道... 函数是 inotify
<cfy> adam8157: .
<imadper> adam8157: 早~
<cfy> imadper: yunfan: use cl
<cfy> imadper: yunfan: cl has a lib .....inotify.....
<yunfan> imadper: 当然是命令了 我这里有个目录 经常性的生成文件 但是cron里找不到脚本生成他 我想监视一阵 看看是哪个进程捣鬼
<cfy> yunfan: @_@
<jiero> 学报。
<imadper> yunfan: 那不知道, 你自己写一个~
<cfy> yunfan: you know inotify
<yunfan> 原来是 inotifywait
<cfy> yunfan: @_@
<cfy> yunfan: boring......
<yunfan> cfy: 当然知道 我以前在ibm看到文章介绍的
<cfy> yunfan: aptitude search inotify
<yunfan> cfy: 哥已经搞定 apt-get install inotify-tools
<cfy> yunfan: @_@
<cfy> yunfan: why don't you try cl?
<cfy> yunfan: http://ilisp.blog.163.com/blog/static/185188323201142994822749/
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 在common lisp里使用inotify - cfy的日志 - 网易博客
<cfy> yunfan: so easy....
<cfy> yunfan: xixi
<cfy> imadper: huge wet
<yunfan> inotifywait -mr -e create,close_write,delete /var/log/apache2/mob.tomb.guohead.com/   cfy
<cfy> imadper: boring......
<imadper> cfy: me too.
<cfy> yunfan: oh
<cfy> yunfan: then,what do you find?
<yunfan> cfy: python下也是有的 我们在果壳就有用过
<cfy> yunfan: and?
<yunfan> cfy: 没啥
<jiero> 忽悠忽悠
<cfy> yunfan: haha
<cfy> imadper: yunfan baoqi le python
<imadper> pao qi
<cfy> imadper: yunfan abandon python
<cfy> imadper: enen
<cfy> imadper: yunfan abandoned python
<imadper> :0
<cfy> yunfan: back to perl?
<cfy> imadper: still boring........
<imadper> cfy: 去看 ocaml?
<cfy> imadper: linux kernel development......
<imadper> cfy: gaoji...
<yunfan> cfy: 你是薇菜党 坚决打倒
<jiero> adam8157:  hamo不见了。好久没来了。
<cfy> yunfan: weicai?
<jiero> cfy: microcai
<cfy> microcai: yunfan is calling you
<cfy> yunfan: when i become a fans of microcai ...
 * jiero call upon Lightning to banish cfy.
<cfy> jiero is banished?
<yunfan> cfy: 看起来不行 那个event事件太简略了 没有提供进程信息
<yunfan> cfy: because you are following her way to antipython
<cfy> yunfan: .........
<cfy> yunfan: fine..
<\rs> 我該研究下 inotifywait -mrqe create ~/Maildir 了，已經收下來的郵件還是會彈出來
<Freebuilder> 晚上又要吃酒，小表妹满一周岁。
<yunfan> \rs: 返回的信息太少 我想知道是否有可能知道是哪个进程在打开文件 比如自己fuse实现一个目录 做中间层
<\rs> adam8157: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam7_algorithm
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: Adam7 algorithm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * slucx 新年第一次来，大家好啊~
<^T^> 天气好暖啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04.2原生的内核是3.2还是3.5 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401220 我从12.04.1内核就升到3.5了，升到12.04.2后总不定期死机，想问下12.04.2原生的内核是3.2还是3.5 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-02-20 14:21
<znnztg> 找到窝窝了
<^T^> 什么窝窝？
<^T^> 吃的嘛
<^T^> ？
<znnztg> ubuntu的窝窝啊
<imadper> 我擦, 干不下去了.... 求卖!
<znnztg> 50包邮
<^T^> znnztg: 刚找到？恭喜恭喜
<znnztg> 算是吧
<^T^> 包邮什么？美女？
<znnztg> CQ娃娃
<^T^> 那您接着喊
<znnztg> ubuntu配置了宽带  3G无线上网卡直接无法使用   什么情况？
<^T^> 那就间接的使用吧
<^T^> http://zhyu.me/linux/ubuntu-using-3g.html
<kk> ^T^ ⇪ ti: Ubuntu下用3G上网卡无线上网 | 翅膀~
<^T^> 看看上面的有没有用吧
<znnztg> 怎么个间接使用法    好像右上角的那个网络图标也没了
<^T^> 3G
<^T^> 上网卡没用过
<adam8157> imadper: ...你又咋了
<^T^> znnztg: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379305参考下
<kk> ^T^ ⇪ ti: Ubuntu12.04安装3G上网卡的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imadper> adam8157: 我验一个bug3天了, 毫无头绪...
<Router2> ^T^ 3G挺省事的，我3G卡用过，USB连手机3G上网也用过
<znnztg> 本来没有网卡驱动   就装了个网卡驱动    然后开机的网络设置
<znnztg> 谢谢   我看看
<^T^> R
<imadper> adam8157: reproducer就从来没有按照那帮人说的那样执行过...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 活活，做了200个vSCSI...
<^T^> Router2: 我没怎么用过
<^T^> 好像可以直接使用啊
<imadper> adam8157: 还是个cve, 我不能发comment上去问.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> imadper: lol
<imadper> adam8157: 还跟我说着急要结果...
<adam8157> imadper: 活儿没有不急的
<znnztg> 谁玩LOL呢。。。。。。。。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 回复: ubuntu无法挂载exfat格式的U盘！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401218 需要安装一个软件，在新立得里面找一下吧 从我的 ZTE U960s3 发送 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2013-02-20 14:39
<imadper> hun
<imadper> huntxu: 求卖.
<ofan> imadper: 还在rh?
<imadper> ofan: ,.
<huntxu> imadper: rh拋棄你了？
<znnztg> .....
<znnztg> 挂机
<huntxu> imadper: perl 裏面的 True 直接用1對吧？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这200和vSCSI之前忘了改reserve policy...还得重来一遍...
<znnztg> 没用过
<MeaCulpa> ofan: .
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: vSCSI是啥高级玩意儿？
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 破玩意儿
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ...
<panard> 有没有什么比较好用的付费vpn?
<imadper> huntxu: 用啥随便.
<imadper> huntxu: 不想混rh了.
<imadper> huntxu: 确切的说, 不相当qe了
<MeaCulpa> C记又要添丁？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: C家不要我...
 * imadper 求推荐360
 * imadper 求推荐百度
 * imadper 搜狐也可以!
 * imadper 工资, 6k以上, dev工作就好. 
<MeaCulpa> 18摸要你了么？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 啊啊啊? 上次不是投你们组, 然后无悬念被刷吗?
<cherrot> imadper, 360这种渣渣公司你也去
<cherrot> imadper, 里面的非技术人员都是渣渣
<imadper> cherrot: 跟rh比好一些吧.
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: .....you want to go to 360?
<cherrot> imadper, 你可以追随hamo和adam  群基
 * imadper 我都被我们公司的非技术人员批成狗了!
<imadper> cherrot: c家不要我.
<cfy> imadper: ......
<huntxu> imadper: 找主席吧
<imadper> cfy: yeah.
<imadper> huntxu: 限北京.
<lpy> imadper: ...nani你要跳槽了？
<onlylove> imadper: 你过来接我的班，我回家
<cherrot> imadper, 貌似底都招人不多了呢  春招不知道要几个
<onlylove> imadper: 如何
<imadper> onlylove: 不.
<imadper> onlylove: 不去伺候人.
<cherrot> lpy, imadper 没基友坐不住了
<imadper> lpy: 想. 卖不出去呀. 现在没招聘.
<onlylove> imadper: 我整天坐着闲得发慌
<imadper> cfy: op
 * cherrot ...
<imadper> cherrot: :-(
<cfy> imadper: if if leave rh....
<imadper> cherrot: op了, 小心点   :-)
<onlylove> imadper: 金三银四，过了这个月看看
<cfy> imadper: i know no one in rh T_T
<cfy> imadper: said....
 * cherrot 悄悄匿了
<\rs> cherrot: 求前端學習資料
<imadper> cfy: bluezd呀
<imadper> cfy: 不撸是好员工.
<cfy> imadper: ...... know nothing about bluezd
<cfy> imadper: oh
<imadper> cfy: blued.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: blued官网_同志手机交友App_blued客户端_blued下载 (@ blued.cn)
<cherrot> \rs, javascript高级程序设计  说实话就看过这一本。。
<yunfan> imadper: 你们公司技术人员也就那样
<imadper> yunfan: 恩.
<cfy> imadper: you must be kidding me ..........
<imadper> cfy: :-)
<\rs> imadper: 那個百度校招你去了嗎
<imadper> \rs: 啥时候?
<imadper> \rs: 你推荐我那次? 那次没人联系我呀...
<yunfan> imadper: 去360好 别听他们扯淡
<\rs> 好吧……
<imadper> yunfan: 我知道呀... 但是没门路...
<cfy> imadper: .....
<yunfan> imadper: 我每天下班都路过360
<lpy> imadper: lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 你去过多少公司……
 * imadper 越是没节操的公司, 越好
<yunfan> onlylove: 没几个
<cfy> imadper: imadper ...
<cfy> imadper: shit....................
<cfy> imadper: don't leave......
<imadper> cfy: 唉, 盛名之下, 其实难副.
<yunfan> imadper: 节操又不能换来dollar
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<lpy> imadper: 你不是说不去没节操的公司么...
<imadper> lpy: 想通了.
<Administrator__> 生存要紧
<imadper> lpy: 不过百度其实还是不想去...
<imadper> lpy: 哦, 还有腾讯.
<Administrator__> 绿盟也不错的
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> 国企也不想去.
<cherrot> imadper, 来我司掉节操吧
<imadper> cherrot: 我依赖linux
<cherrot> imadper, 哦对 你有北京户口 就别浪费国企了
<cherrot> imadper, 我司开发人员两台电脑 一台被我装linux了
<cherrot> imadper, 按照你的建议 linux + 无线网卡 咩哈哈
<imadper> cherrot: 我必须用自己的笔记本.
<cfy> cherrot: aren't you in qq?
<cfy> cherrot: qq is 国企?
<cherrot> imadper, 可以是可以，，不过工位上三台电脑摆不开。。
<cherrot> cfy, 不是啊  我是说 imadper
<\rs> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fbd266fjw1dy1mrox6w2j.jpg
<\rs> cherrot: 這個站點真不錯 http://www.zhangxinxu.com/
<cfy> cherrot: oh
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 >> 张鑫旭-鑫空间-鑫生活 (@ zhangxinxu.com)
<cherrot> imadper, 开发的话不行
<lpy> imadper: 。。。。360你就想去么...
<imadper> lpy: .
 * adam8157 我司目前大陆木有HC
<cherrot> imadper, 你渣事儿真多
<cherrot> adam8157, 哪个司？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要的就这个
<\rs> 又一次被 reCAPTCHA 刺激了……
<Administrator__> 我这个三流二本突然感觉压力很大
<cherrot> \rs, 这么杂。。
<znnztg> 我等只能仰望？？？？？
<cherrot> \rs, recaptcha ... 蛋疼啊
<imadper> Administrator_: 潍坊轻工学院 表示毫无压力.
<kingbo> 真热闹。。。
<imadper> \rs: 那东西完成了计算机视觉的宏愿.
<panard> imadper: 我这三流二本听得冷汗一堆啊
<\rs> imadper: 市面上用它的居然還這麼多！
<znnztg> 从来不缺
<cherrot> \rs, 或许因为它真的有效吧。。。
<imadper> \rs: 现在的计算机视觉终于跟人类一样了, 因为人类也看不出来了.
<adam8157> cherrot: 我厂
<cherrot> adam8157, 祝福你 :)
<znnztg> 说实话我们学校的老师真个忽悠人呢、
<adam8157> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> adam8157, 至少有一年时间没有人去打扰你们了 :)
<lpy> imadper: 问..32位机下，X86 truncates 32-bit shift amount to 5 bits...是什么意思？x86以5位截短32位的位移量？？
<imadper> 这尼玛是要我吐槽吗?????? amazon招聘的要求是会java跟vba. 熟练使用excel!
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 招猴子呢
<lpy> imadper: lol
<cherrot> imadper, 你看的什么岗位。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 其实这样的很吃香的
<cherrot> imadper, 文案吧。。
<znnztg> excel  我打赌你使用的不是很熟
<imadper> lpy: to 5 bits吧...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我现在就是猴子了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: VBA高人可以在4大，银行，还有牛叉企业呼风唤雨
<znnztg> ....
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, vba确实gaoji.
<lpy> imadper: 不对吗？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 想想那些高管的东西靠你呢
<imadper> lpy: 截到五位?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这还是个实习生岗位...
<Lenalee> 请问irc上有无中文活跃的有关程序语言的频道？我去lisp-cn,和nodejs-cn一个人都没有
<lpy> imadper: 为什么？
<imadper> 这个是亚马逊的: 岗位：仓库管理：所有项目的基层管理人员通过内部竞聘提拔（如组长、主管、经理）。招募要求：因为是用IT系统进行物流运营，所有员工都需要应用电脑程序操作，年纪18-23岁 计算/基本英文/大专以上水平为宜、学习理解能力较强 能适应上小夜班、有宿舍、有班车。 基本工资1630元 300（补助） 100（房贴） 加班费 绩æ
<cherrot> Lenalee, 这种东西邮件列表更靠谱些
<lpy> Lenalee: lisp-cn去google group吧...
<imadper> 仓库管理, 我以为数据仓库呢!
<yue> 乱码？
<piggybox> excel还是很难找到替代品
<znnztg> 我的也乱了
<imadper> piggybox: csv.
<piggybox> imadper: csv只是存数据的格式而已。。。
<imadper> piggybox: 各种列操作来替代xls.
<Lenalee> 就日常讨论什么的用不着上邮件组嘛，开起手机挂irc比qq什么的省电
<znnztg> 安卓的IRC客户端那个比较好用？
<piggybox> imadper: 怎么替代？何种界面操作？数据如何展示？
<iGoogle> znnztg: yaaic
<znnztg> 好的   去试试
<Lenalee> 我用的那个免费不开源的andchant 比那个成熟点，自己弄就check out上面那个吧
<cherrot> Lenalee, andchat?
<Lenalee> 恩
<cherrot> iGoogle, 那andChat呢？ ee用过否
<iGoogle> 我选过的。
<znnztg> 那个UI比较好看？
<cherrot> iGoogle, nice  么么哒
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 要出报表啥的
<iGoogle> 自己都试试。通常andchat会差
<znnztg> 好的
<adam8157> iGoogle: ssh client呢?
<cherrot> iGoogle, andchat不智能补全。。
 * cherrot 用手机ssh的高人。。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那些金主企业，头头一年到来就是出几个报表，你VBA娃娃帮他们搞定，人家分你个零头就够你吃1年
<iGoogle> adam8157: 这不记得，没在手机上输入cli的习惯。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 救急用啊 cc cherrot
<cherrot> adam8157, chrome有个杀手级扩展  ssh client
<iGoogle> 肯定试过，只是不记得了。很久了。
<iGoogle> 无线的ssh
<iGoogle> 不记得名称
<znnztg>  我没玩过
<adam8157> cherrot: 用那个货干啥
<cherrot> adam8157, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/secure-shell/pnhechapfaindjhompbnflcldabbghjo?utm_source=chrome-ntp-launcher
<kk> cherrot ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store - Secure Shell
<cherrot> adam8157, 这不你说的救急用么
<adam8157> cherrot: 手机上的?
<cherrot> adam8157, nope
<ubuntu518> 大家用的什么翻译软件啊
<adam8157> cherrot: 那用它干啥
<cherrot> adam8157, ...
<iGoogle> 手机上输入，好难的啊。输入ip最麻烦了。
<adam8157> cherrot: pc上的ssh随便用啊
<cherrot> adam8157, 万一你手头只有一个装机店的XP电脑呢 lol
<adam8157> cherrot: 我有三个启动优盘
<cherrot> adam8157, 哇。。。 我就一个  你gaoji
<iGoogle> cherrot: +
<iGoogle> adam8157: 哦。。。。
 * kk 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
<iGoogle> 真不geek， adam8157 你这习惯不好
 * adam8157 每个里头四五个系统
<Lenalee> 前几天在github发现一个用coffeescript写的chrome的vim插件，要是可以开多屏幕窗口就完全是vim了
<iGoogle> 我一个都没。。。:(
<znnztg> 电脑谷歌翻译  手机金山词霸
<cherrot> ubuntu518, goldendict
<cherrot2> 果然不错
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 最好的当前目录搜索 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401225 Code: loc(){ locate -eLin $(($LINES-4)) "`pwd`/*/$1" } 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-02-20 15:30
<adam8157> cherrot: 比andchat好在哪里
<cherrot> adam8157, 用户列表好翻  回复你很方便
<cherrot> adam8157, 虽然直接在输入框输入名字时不能自动提示
<adam8157> cherrot: andchat也可以补全的
<cherrot> adam8157, 按什么键补全啊？
<adam8157> cherrot: Nick completion is done via search button or by pressing the search icon next the input box.
<cherrot> adam8157, andchat 那个人名框太难点了。
<adam8157> cherrot: 我试试
<cherrot> adam8157, 暂时就发现这一个优点  人名框拖拖一点就OK了 其他倒是大同小异
<iGoogle> 多测试。肯定不止一点好。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, csh的脚本, 我用sh执行, 是不是有可能出错?
<wiiw> http://boisterous.iteye.com/blog/953404
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: linux写缓存调优 - boisterous - ITeye技术网站
<\rs> cherrot: 怎麼讓 https://www.skybiometry.com/Account/Register 能夠註冊帶 . 的郵箱?
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: Sign Up - SkyBiometry - FREE cloud based Face Detection and Recognition API
<iGoogle> imadper: 应该问，有可能不出错。
<imadper> iGoogle: :-)
<iGoogle> 这也问。lol
<cherrot> \rs, 貌似后台有验证  不信你禁用javascript试试
<\rs> cherrot: 假設沒有，怎麼在前端hack繞過？
<imadper> iGoogle: 没用过呀.
<adam8157_phone> blah
<cherrot> \rs, 最简单的办法就是禁用javascript，或者打开调试工具，在source面板里直接修改代码
<iGoogle> \rs: 没js的，就简单了。
<imadper> adam8157_phone: 小当当...
<iGoogle> 基本有js
<\rs> cherrot: chrome 怎麼找到 "Specified email is not valid." 是什麼代碼加的？
<cherrot> \rs, 在调试工具里 添加断点
<adam8157_phone> cherrot: blah
<iGoogle> adam8157: 买设备不
<\rs> cherrot: attribute modifications 後就是 jqueryval 我實在看不出來……
<cherrot> \rs, 你的焦点一离开就会显示  那么在blur事件上加断点就好了
<wiiw> 这个man 怎么查 : /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<imadper> iGoogle: tcsh 兼容csh?
<adam8157> imadper: 啥
<imadper> wiiw: 内核文档里面有.
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥
<wiiw> imadper: 不能man啊?
<cherrot> \rs, 调试工具的source面板里，有 Event Listener Breakpoints吧  加上断点 lol
<imadper> adam8157: 你的手机. 是小当当, 你是当当.
<imadper> wiiw: 不能.
<\rs> cherrot: 要繞過呢？email的input 上 $($0).unbind() 爲啥沒用……
<iGoogle> 都是部分兼容，要是全兼容，不如合并了。 imadper
<iGoogle> adam8157: n10
<iGoogle> nexus
<wiiw> o
<cherrot> \rs, 要绕过 最简单的办法就是在代码修改掉啊
<cherrot> \rs, 你把 unbind放在拿了？
<\rs> cherrot: email的那個input上
<imadper> \rs: 有办法加标记, 让org-mode生成pdf的时候, 不生成那个目录吗?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 同事正想买, 准备帮他海外购
<iGoogle> cherrot: 你搞这么精啊。专门偷东西的？
<cherrot> \rs, 直接加  onblur="javascript:void(0)"
<iGoogle> adam8157: 哪又是遥遥无期。。。
<cherrot> iGoogle, 偷啥子啊？。。。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你的同事，不会是特指蛤蟆吧。？
<adam8157> iGoogle: hell not
<iGoogle> cherrot: 偷网络信息
<iGoogle> adam8157: 直接taobao 嘛
<wiiw> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: {"content-length"=>"25180", "content-type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8"}
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我又不买
<wiiw> 找到了
<cherrot> iGoogle, lol 这哪叫精啊。。。 做了俩月前端而已。。
<iGoogle> 海外购买，和你那Xxx本本一样了。 adam8157
<iGoogle> cherrot: 啥公司。转么搞这些
<cherrot> iGoogle, 谁说专业搞这些了。。。
<iGoogle> 专门破解，黑网站？ lol
<iGoogle> 在360上班？
<cherrot> \rs, 我擦  直接取消onblur还不管用。。
<\rs> cherrot: onblur 不能覆蓋 event listener 吧
<cherrot> \rs, 记得 onblur 要更高的。。看来记错了
<cherrot> \rs, 优先级
<cherrot> \rs, 哦 不止是onblur 这货在键盘输入时就判定了
<ofan> \rs: 又有帽子了？
<\rs> cherrot: 這是怎麼分析出來的？
<Kyo> 双屏幕真是折磨人 ..
<ofan> 什么时候加的帽子
<cherrot> \rs, 我敲一个非法字符后马上就提示我了。。
<cherrot> \rs, 在控制台Unbind掉它
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求救！把ubuntu安装在U盘上了，结果不插U盘无法启动windows…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401226 今天想要尝试下ubuntu但是又不想破坏原来的windows系统（学习要用的软件装得太多了，系统出问题了很麻烦），就想到把系统安装在U盘上，做成一个便携系统，想要用ubu …
<\rs> cherrot: $($0).unbind() 無效……
<\rs> cherrot: parent element 上 $0.addEventListener('input', function(e) { e.stopImmediatePropagation() })
<cherrot> \rs, 绑定在form上了
<cherrot> \rs, $('form').unbind()
<cherrot> \rs, 搞定
<cherrot> \rs, 话说 $0 是啥玩意儿？
<\rs> cherrot: 當前 inspect 的 element
<cherrot> \rs, 哦。 停止冒泡应该也没问题啊
<\rs> cherrot: 似乎沒有辦法獲取所有的 event listener ?
<imadper> cfy: 有办法加标记, 让org-mode生成pdf的时候, 不生成那个目录吗?
<cherrot> \rs, 好像没有办法
<cfy> imadper: which directory?
<cherrot> \rs, 或许浏览器有自己的非标准接口可以得到吧
<imadper> cfy: 不是, 我是说, 你生成pdf的时候, pdf的第一页是个目录...
<imadper> cfy: 但是我不想要那个目录
<cfy> imadper: how about output as a tex file,then modify it.......
<cfy> imadper: org-export-with-toc
<cfy> imadper: When nil, no table of contents is made.
<cfy> imadper: variable
<imadper> cfy: thx :-)
<cfy> imadper: will you come the lisp party?
<imadper> cfy: date?
<cfy> imadper: it's 16th march
<cfy> imadper: and 17
<\rs> cherrot: 什麼地方可以註冊大量spam郵箱
<imadper> cfy: no.
<\rs> cherrot: 不想自己搭smtp
<cfy> imadper: why not?
<imadper> cfy: gone to Guangzhou then.
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<cfy> imadper: okay...
<yunfan> tmd, 用mail发邮件 告诉我没有发出去 error code是67 可是我实际上确实收到了
<yunfan> \rs: 10minutes
<imadper> adam8157: 问个英语, 想表示:   那个时候我`已经`去广州了  怎么说?
<cfy> imadper: i will have been in guangzhou?
<adam8157> imadper: I will be at Guangzhou that day
<cfy> ...@_@
<imadper> adam8157: okay.thx
<cfy> at...
<adam8157> imadper: np
<wiiw> imadper: I have been in guangzhou that days .
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: ...
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> 还是啊蛋高
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: eng还是你赛高...
<wiiw> 不是以前已经完成了吗
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不行，玩玩缩写
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: ....
<\rs> yunfan: 如果對方網站往你郵箱發激活碼呢？
<\rs> imadper: 不會……我很久不用 org-mode 了
<iGoogle> adam8157:  http://huaban.com/pins/46542820/
<kk> iGoogle s, ⇪ 蛋蛋的忧伤 - 离情的戏、我演的得得瑟瑟采集到恶趣味 - 花瓣
<imadper> \rs: :-)   mobile-org
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • HELP! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401227 zhe liang ge chuangkou zongshi buneng zhengchang xianshi zhongwen .xiexie . 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2013-02-20 16:20
<yunfan> \rs: 那个就是为这个目的的 10分钟以后如果你不续时间 就自动过期  就为了等激活码用
<\rs> yunfan: 需要大量……
<imadper> cfy: genius!
<imadper> cfy: it works!
<cfy> imadper: cool!
<cfy> imadper: check query window
<cherrot> \rs, 不知道呢  你是要接收邮件还是发送邮件啊。。
<\rs> cherrot: 都要……好吧我還是去配postfix吧
<cherrot> \rs, 需要大量注册邮箱的话 我一般用加号  但有的网站不支持。。
<\rs> cherrot: 對，剛纔那個我本來就想用 gmail 的 + 和 . 的……
<cherrot> \rs, .原来也可以啊  嘿嘿 刚知道～
<\rs> cherrot: (\.|\+.*) 會被忽略
<cherrot> \rs, 你自己弄个现成的企业邮箱不就得了
<iGoogle> 谁安猪平板，居然不能认ext3的u盘？有这事？
<cherrot> \rs, 然后设置 如果没有收件人自动转发到默认账户
<cherrot> \rs, 腾讯的企业邮箱最好了  全是垃圾邮件~  =。=
<iGoogle> 谁安猪平板，居然不能认ext3的u盘？有这事？ cfy
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依新年好
<Router2> iGoogle 貌似是得支持OTG才行吧
<iGoogle> 包包好。
<kingbo> iGoogle: 安桌手机，一连ext2、ext3就死机
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板好
<iGoogle> 当然带。认fat udisk啊
<yunfan> \rs sendgrid 不免费
<iGoogle> kingbo: 这么严重啊。。。
<yunfan> \rs powergun好像有点免费额度
<iGoogle> 太变态了。当windows用啊。。。nnnnd
<kingbo> iGoogle: 试过几次了，缕试不爽
<iGoogle> 啥版本的？ kingbo
<namoamitabuddha> 我的 Android 手机也不支持 ext2,3
<iGoogle> 怎么说，fat也是一个外挂，，，，
<namoamitabuddha> cat /proc/filesystems
<kingbo> iGoogle: 华为3.0.8，rom126的吧
<iGoogle> kingbo: 是说android 的版本呢
<kingbo> iGoogle: 4.0.4
<iGoogle> 哪一样。
<wiiw> nodev 是什么 nodev	ramfs
<iGoogle> 我碰到，只是不认。
<namoamitabuddha> 没刷机?
<iGoogle> 自家的不认，认fat，nnnnd
<imadper> cfy: 放弃用org-mode写简历了...
<kingbo> iGoogle: 但我在手机用mount，发现它已经mount了一些ext3的块
<imadper> cfy: 找个模板吧...
<cherrot> iGoogle, 这不科学啊。。
<\rs> imadper: moderncv
<wiiw> 国产都android都修改过的吧
<iGoogle> cherrot: 你试试吧
<imadper> \rs: 写简历的? thx!~
<namoamitabuddha> kingbo: 我的是彻底没有 ext 的莫亏
<wiiw> htc的android我用过, 认ext3
<iGoogle> wiiw: 修改底层？不至于啊
<namoamitabuddha> kingbo: *模块
<cherrot> iGoogle, 我没平板  就试用过meego的平板来着
<iGoogle> meego的，那又不同了嘛
<wiiw> iGoogle: 重新编译内核吧,可能
<namoamitabuddha> 编译的时候去掉 ext 模块不就 okay
<iGoogle> wiiw: 。。真？
<iGoogle> 没道理这样
<adam8157> imadper: 我就用的moderncv
<kingbo> namoamitabuddha: /dev/block/mmcblk0p15 on /system type ext4 (ro,...)
<wiiw> iGoogle: 编译内核现在很简单了,那个menu很直观的
<cherrot> 没道理把ext模块去掉啊
<namoamitabuddha> kingbo: 你的还比较新啊
<iGoogle> kingbo: 是罗，可以试试卡
<imadper> adam8157: :-)
<iGoogle> wiiw: 除开你是js
<kingbo> iGoogle: ext4的我也试过了，接上U盘就死
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: 内核肯定要编译的吧
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 哦对
<wiiw> iGoogle: 手抖了一下,正好勾掉..
<iGoogle> 忘记了。以前的G4，我还安装busybox，记得啥都有。不会去掉模块的
<namoamitabuddha> 手机又不是 pc, 有 generic kernel
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: 我觉得更多是故意的吧
<kingbo> namoamitabuddha: 再新也不好用，买了个D1，再没有新rom了，也没见内核开源放出来
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 为了节约空间
<iGoogle> 哪有啥空间哦
<cherrot> wiiw, 连1M的空间都节约不出来
<iGoogle> 不可能有1M吧
<cfy`> imadper: 私聊信息
<wiiw> ubuntu可以自己编译一个内核玩玩,简单
<wiiw> 开机选择哪个内核
<kingbo> iGoogle: 你是说mmc做成ext的？
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: 有一种可能, 剪掉可以减少 bug 的可能吧
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> 编译内核对个人不容易
<namoamitabuddha> 我现在不编译了
<namoamitabuddha> 以前也没怎么编译成功
<iGoogle> 没搞root，要不试试ssh就知道了
<kingbo> iGoogle: ext应该和什么介质没关系啊
<iGoogle> ext4还bug啥
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 你以前玩 lfs gentoo ?
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: no
<iGoogle> 估计fat的bug还多些
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: Gentoo 有两种方式吧记得
<wiiw> o
<namoamitabuddha> 我是在 ArchLinux 里面编译内核的. 反正现在我承认我不会编译
 * cherrot 就编译过一次内核 优化搞得太多 kernel panic..
<namoamitabuddha> 我不是一直 Kernel panic, 是间歇性的 Kernel panic
<namoamitabuddha> 实在很难查出原因
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 开 kdump服务.
 * cherrot 从此乖乖用generic 哈哈
<cherrot> imadper, 果然高手就是高手
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你厉害i
<imadper> che
<imadper> cherrot: 我有op, 别乱说哦~ :O
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 开启之后, 再panic就能自己分析了.
<cherrot> imadper, 丫想多了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: orz
<MeaCulpa> 人类怎么会编译，当然是cpu和编译器在编译
<Hiso-android> wow!人好多
<\rs> adam8157: 求yum用法資料
<Hiso-android> kk:下午好^ω^
<adam8157> \rs: 我不会yum...
<kk> Hiso-android, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍩ 
<yunfan> cfy: 你要来参加 lisp-cn的北京聚会么?
<yunfan> adam8157: 你说这话有点。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 真心不会yum和rpm
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你当年在红毛怎么活？
<yunfan> adam8157: 对了 通灵芯片那本书有介绍液压计算机 额
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛
<Hiso-android> exit
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕不撸
<adam8157> yunfan: 我现在在C家还不是不会bzr, 不用ubuntu
<gfrog> roylez: 壕席
<adam8157> gfrog: ..
<\rs> gfrog: 用不用 xstow
<bluezd> gfrog: 壕蛙蛙
<gfrog> \rs: 那是嘛儿？
<gfrog> bluezd: 我可不壕
<bluezd> gfrog: 我更不壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 啧啧
<adam8157> bluezd: 被你笑死了
<bluezd> adam8157: 我咋了?
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你平时用什么?
<adam8157> bluezd: 树莓派什么的
<adam8157> yunfan: debian sid
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦,嘻嘻
<MeaCulpa> 你们在帝都的，参加那些chinalug活动不？
<MeaCulpa> 还是只有老外参加？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 系统断电后，重启，出现No init found. Try passing init= bootarg字样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401229 操作系统：ubuntu10.04.1 内核版本：linux2.6.32 机器闲置有半个月，启动机器就出现文件系统有问题，需要让我选择键入M选择手动修复（以前机器久了没有开，也出现过同样 …
<yunfan> cfy: 快出来 hell 去帮我到lispcn的wiki上报个名 参加那个 2013 meetup
<gfrog> adam8157: bluezd 树莓派肿么了？
<\rs> cfy: http://lisp.org.cn/wiki/lisp/event/2013-meetup
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: lisp:event:2013-meetup [Lisp 中文社区维基]
<\rs> amazon linux 怎麼 powerdns 都沒有？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你玩rpi?
<adam8157> yunfan: no
<\rs> cfy`: 什麼 hackathon? 時間不太好，週一有課的
<cfy`> \rs: 哦。。。周六呢？
<\rs> cfy`: 週六不錯
<cfy`> \rs: 嗯
<GUNDAM> 我的usb耳機為什麽就是在firefox裏沒有聲音？
<palomino|working> 用的pulseaudio? GUNDAM
<palomino|working> 看看ff是不是输出用的别的设备
<GUNDAM> working 是阿
<\rs> MeaCulpa: chinalug 是啥？
<GUNDAM> working 我選的輸出設置是我的耳機
<GUNDAM> palomino|working: 之前還能正常用的
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: nylug
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: shlug
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: et cetera
<jiero> 502 bad request
<yunfan> na沈阳的
<yunfan> 沈阳有没有LUG?
<cfy`> \rs: 在？
<cfy> \rs: 在的话喊我
<\rs> cfy: zai
<cfy> \rs: 你周六可以去对吧
<\rs> cfy: 可以
<cfy> \rs: 我给你个报名地址
<cfy> \rs: 就是一个wiki,修改下就行
<cfy> \rs: http://lisp.org.cn/wiki/lisp/event/2013-meetup
<\rs> cfy: 你們不用那些針對活動提供報名服務的網站？
<\rs> cfy: https://yoopay.cn/
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ 友付：做活动，更轻松
<\rs> cfy: 給學長打廣告吧，用 http://www.colorwork.com
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ 登录
<cfy> \rs: cool
<gebjgd> fyodor_  话说你的dz用的是什么rom?
<gebjgd> fyodor_ 截个图啥的 速度如何 cm rom的fm就是垃圾
<misaka00251> A
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> 想起小学5年纪之后到去澳大利亚前，一直是3天用一卷卫生纸，无数鼻涕。。。现在又犯了。
<cfy> jiero: @_@
<cfy> jiero: 你现在在哪？
<jiero> cfy: 在家。
 * jiero 是历史上罕见的鼻涕虫
<gebjgd> jiero 在家天天干嘛呢？
<jiero> gebjgd: 准备投简历。
<jiero> gebjgd: 在家无聊中。
<jiero> gebjgd: 要被赶出去了。
<cfy> jiero: .....
<cfy> jiero: 哪个国家
<cfy> jiero: 哪个省
<jiero> cfy: 山东
<cfy> jiero: 你确定你在山东？
<jiero> cfy: 怎么了？
<gebjgd> jiero 你确实要自立了
<jiero> cfy: 确实。
<cfy> jiero: 不错，回国了
<jiero> gebjgd: 在写简历发给 thoughtworks。喜欢那里，但是一般是进不去。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero 我以为你早就上班了呢
<gebjgd> jiero 原来在家啃老呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 没。
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<gebjgd> jiero 出席
<gebjgd> 出息
<gebjgd> jiero 自己做苦力也要自食其力了啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 想不到有什么办法得到自己想要的。
<gebjgd> jiero 多大的人了
<gebjgd> jiero 刷盘子去
<jiero> gebjgd: 和你一样大。
<gebjgd> jiero 屁 你比我年轻多了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。我比你真的差不多岁数。
<jiero> gebjgd: 而立之年？
<gebjgd> jiero 恩
<gebjgd> jiero 那你可真要抓紧了 25岁上的人该要独立了
<jiero> 恩。
 * jiero 因为懒，所以会用最懒的方式处理自己不特别在意的事情。。。
<cfy> jiero: @_@
<jiero> cfy: 。发现 jiero 是个无耻的人对不。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你要自立了？
<jiero> maplebeats: 恩。给我钱吧。
<maplebeats> jiero, 收银员？
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃。你的逻辑很古怪，发生什么了？
<maplebeats> jiero, 很正常啊= =，我才不会被游乐园的娱乐设施吓傻了呢
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。你捉住一个妹子一起逛了？
<jiero> maplebeats: 还是你被当作妹子劫持了！？
<jiero> maplebeats: 有的优化就是好。。。算了。一篇文用单一字体会让 pdf 最小。。。pdf简历最好不超过 30kb
<maplebeats> jiero, = =
<maplebeats> jiero, 和同学去耍而已。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 优化什么？简历？
<jiero> maplebeats: 恩。
<jiero> 尺寸。
<maplebeats> jiero, 用doc啊
<jiero> 我的都超过 120KB了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 对的
<maplebeats> jiero, 神器！
<debianer> 请问最近g+为何可以访问了？
<jiero> cfy: 什么意思？
 * maplebeats 这年头简历不用doc怎么行呢
<jiero> cfy: 直接放个 png封装的 pdf。。。
<cfy> jiero: 大师果然厉害。。。。
<jiero> 说反了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<jiero> cfy 准备用 libreoffice 重制作。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats 用doc会被鄙视的
<jiero> gebjgd: 不会的，腾讯喜欢，那是好员工。
<jiero> gebjgd: 听上司的
<gebjgd> maplebeats 好歹也要用docx
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: .....
<cfy> jiero: boring...
<jiero> cfy: 恩。
<jiero> cfy: 鸭子你可以鄙视我。
<cfy> jiero: 真的？
<maplebeats> cfy, 鸭子？
<\rs> maplebeats: 你們是不是都用 moderncv 的？
<jiero> cfy: 当然。
<maplebeats> \rs, 我什么都不知道。。。:(
<jiero> cfy: 我何时轻视你了，不过任何对我的鄙视我都不会在意就是了。
<maplebeats> jiero, 鄙视你:D
 * jiero 极度善于无视别人的意见。
<maplebeats> gebjgd, docx是啥，没用过。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 因为 wps 不支持。
<gebjgd> maplebeats 土鳖了吧
<maplebeats> gebjgd,  (￣ε(#￣)☆((O==(￣▽￣)o
<maplebeats> youtube那个字幕是人工加上去的，还是机器加的？
 * microcai 欢迎吐槽吐槽吐槽　http://avplayer.org/avhttp.html
<huntxu> microcai: 你整天宣傳 av
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ AV +1
<misaka00251> 大家好（pia
 * maplebeats 我才在ikde里吐槽av来着
<maplebeats> misaka00251, hao
<misaka00251> A中文的IRC房很少貌似
<cfy`> imadper: .
<imadper> cfy`: .
<\rs> bitlbee 登入不了 gtalk 怎麼辦
<eexp> cfy`: no searchkey
<cfy`> eexp: ?
<eexp> 没搜索按键
<eexp> cfy`: 知道了吧
<cfy`> eexp: so ?
<eexp> 要是能点屏幕，获取昵称才好
<imadper> eexp: 早, 神!
<eexp> 邮件地址给我吧，忘记了 cfy
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<cfy``> 网络太差了。。。
<cfy``> 受不了了。。。
<imadper> cfy``: ....
 * cfy`` 洗澡
<eexp> 记得收邮件，收衣服
<imadper> lyx好用吗?
<imadper> \rs: latex mode 要选哪个好?
<imadper> \rs: Tex-mode行吗?
<GUNDAM> 請問，我的USB耳機在firefox裏沒聲音 怎麽回事？
<\rs> imadper: auctex 不過這部分功能我也用 vim 了……
<imadper> \rs: 恩. 能即时预览吗?
<imadper> \rs: 哦, 找到了, 可以.
<rechael> 现在webqq好用吗
<GUNDAM> rechael: 不好用
<rechael> 发不出信息对吗
<GUNDAM> rechael: 不是，主要是群不能廠屏，信息如果發太快會提示
<imadper> 怪了!!!
<rechael> 哦 这个到不是问题 就是刚刚登录消息发不出去 自己的手机到可以的
<imadper> 有个程序, 一按`C-;`就调出来, 让我选我要复制什么, 里面是我剪贴板的近期内容.
<rechael> 算了 这个破玩意将就着吧
<imadper> 我从来没有开过这个东西呀....
<imadper> 谁知道这个软件叫啥, 好让我关了他
<\rs> bitlbee 登入不了 gtalk 怎麼辦
<GUNDAM> bitlbee是什麽？
<^T^> 谁有ubuntu下翻墙的梯子啊
<jiero> 连不上 openshift 的 ssh了。
<misaka00251> ubuntu下翻墙。。。
<^T^> 赶上墙头记了 跳不出去了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 不小心修改了/etc/passwd 下的账号名 导致重启后无法登入 (* * ) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401245 1）把唯一的账号在passwd下的名字改掉了 2）未设置root密码 ==》重大失误 ==》 导致recovery模式drop to root shell 没法用 3）网上说好像能通过在启动参数后加rw init=/bin/bash …
<misaka00251> 。。。
<fa1c0n> 请教arch详细安装过程，有视频资源不
<GUNDAM> linux安裝都差不多
<GUNDAM> 大同小异
<fa1c0n> 我安装都是字符的我就不懂了
<fa1c0n> ....
<GUNDAM> 沒有圖形界面咩？
<fa1c0n> 没有
<yue> 有个bridge linux是带图形界面的arch
<yue> 安完后pacman -Syu和arch一样
<fa1c0n> 貌似要配置后安装图形界面
<fa1c0n> 我看看
<abinez> 脑出血治疗真痛苦
<fa1c0n> .....
<abinez> 没钱过年还得大病
<fa1c0n> 我擦...
<abinez> 这日子过得纠结郁闷
<abinez> 外面天寒地冻，阴雨连绵
<abinez> 生不如死
<jiero> abinez: 确实
<jiero> abinez: 但是可能性就没了，所以还是生好。
<abinez> 嗯，但是现在生着受煎熬
<abinez> 眼看亲人受病痛的折磨
<misaka00251> A
<abinez> 不说郁闷的事情了
<abinez> 还是要好好的赚钱
<abinez> 赚钱
<abinez> 赚钱
<abinez> 赚钱
<abinez> 好好的活着
<abinez> 照顾好家人的身体健康
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 好久不见
<roylez_> tenzu: 你怎么从女王那里逃脱的？
<Hiso-android> ..
<Hiso-android> kk:晚上好
<Hiso-android> ^ω^
<kk> Hiso-android, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<cleamoon> ab
<cleamoon> abinez, 我奶奶就脑出血，该用好药时就得用好药呀
<abinez> cleamoon: 已经叫医生尽量用最好的药物了
<cleamoon> abinez, 说估计用处很小吧...
<abinez> 希望可以保持头脑的正常清醒和肌体的正常活动吧
<abinez> 有很多人，脑出血后的就是瘫痪
<abinez> 植物人
<misaka00251> 为什么用网页IRC出现这个[21:39] == ERROR: Closing Link: localhost (Connection timed out)
<misaka00251> [21:39] == Disconnected from server: Connection to IRC server lost.
<cleamoon> abinez, 多长时间了？
<abinez> 半身不遂
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<abinez> cleamoon: 是前天中午晕倒的
<cleamoon> abinez, 那时间还不算很长
<abinez> 送去医院检查发现脑部出血
<abinez> 现在还在危险期中
<Hiso-android> ab？
<cleamoon> abinez, 如果医生说有药但是风险大，不行就用吧。不用药风险更大
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 医生尽量用药把颅内的血压降低下来
<abinez> 止住血
<abinez> 然后想办法把脑部的积血清除
<abinez> 做手术的风险相当大
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<abinez> 这个医生比较年轻，
<abinez> 没什么把握
<maplebeats> 我有个朋友的爸爸前段时间做过这个手术
<cleamoon> abi
<cleamoon> abinez, 别做手术呀...不是有解血栓的药吗？
<cleamoon> abinez, 病人多大岁数？
<abinez> 51这样吧
<abinez> 最好是能够用药了
<cleamoon> abinez, 51还好的多呢，用药稍微狠一点没事...
<abinez> 高血压真的是蛮危险的
<abinez> 以后多注意吃些防止高血压的食品
<cleamoon> abinez, 如果医生很2的话，你们就要多注意一下机器之类的，有事别等着医生发现
<abinez> 呃
<abinez> 在这家医院的设备还是比较先进的了
<abinez> 估计要花掉100000
<abinez> 生命的珍贵就这样体现出来的
<abinez> 没钱的话，基本上就是等死
<abinez> 疾病还是以预防为主
<abinez> 治疗之类的都是马后炮了
<cleamoon> abinez, 靠......我奶奶才花了8000.......怎么那么TM贵呀........
<abinez> cleamoon: 你不知道现在物价高涨么
<abinez> ?
<abinez> 你奶奶在哪家医院治疗啊？
<cleamoon> abinez, 我奶奶也不是很久以前呀....
<abinez> 是什么时候的事情了？
<cleamoon> abinez, 朝阳
<abinez> 北京？？
<abinez> 我不在那里哦
<cleamoon> abinez, 我记得是3,4年前吧
<abinez> 那就是了
<abinez> 好几年前的事
<abinez> 现在的物价都是以前的好几倍了
<cleamoon> abinez, 涨这么多呀.......
<abinez> 是吧
<abinez> 医生说多少钱就是多少钱了
<abinez> 希望很快恢复正常了
<abinez> 只能是这样
<abinez> 现在
<saimazoon> 我住的地方不应该花钱有机会住好医院
<cleamoon> abinez, ......
<abinez> 这里的医院据说最好的是医科大的附属医院
<abinez> 那里的费用更贵
<abinez> 活着最好祈求出入平安
<abinez> 别出啥事
<abinez> 一出事，花的钱如决堤的洪水一样滔滔不绝
<abinez> 最怕的事，用光了所有的积蓄，借了很多的钱，仍然救不回来
<abinez> 料理完后事。家里一贫如洗，还欠一屁股债
<cleamoon> abinez, 我发现其实救得回来就不回来都在医院...很多医院成心不给救......
<abinez> 你要是没钱了，医院就会催你尽快安排钱
<abinez> 不然就让你安排出院了
<abinez> 没钱就停药了
<abinez> 大家早点休息哈
<abinez> 明天要帮忙砍甘蔗呢
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 我知道的比这个还黑，就是不给好药，一直让你住着它好挣钱
<abinez> 外面还下着毛毛雨
<abinez> 给不给好药就不知道了
<abinez> 我堂妹的小孩子肺炎花钱好几万
<abinez> 刚出生不久的小孩子
<abinez> 才几个月
<abinez> 小儿肺炎
<abinez> 他们家里都有人在医院上班的
<abinez> 还得花几万
<cleamoon> 氧化钙TNND医院
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉坨
<cherrot> roylez, 。。。
<cherrot> roylez_, 么么哒
<roylez_> cherrot: 有好事没
<cherrot> roylez_, 最大的好事就是看到有情人终成眷属啊～ cc 某人 某人
<imadper> cfy: latex, 什么标签能用小一号的斜体字?
<cfy> imadper: 给忘了。。
<imadper> cfy: :-)
<maplebeats> cherrot, 谁和谁眷属了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嘘
<cherrot> maplebeats, 怕被ban掉。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, pm我
<cherrot> maplebeats, 他们都不在  约会去了～ hamo 和 adam嘛
<maplebeats> ......
<maplebeats> 他们两约会不是一两天的事了吧
<maplebeats> 应该。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 好吧。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 12.04 双A卡交火的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401253 系统 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64 显卡 HD6770 x 2 驱动 系统自动提示的第三方可用驱动 驱动的安装下载都没有问题，重启后也正常。 有两个CCC，打开那个带“（管理）”的控制中心，勾选交火选项，应用、保存均 …
<jiero> 广州市中大社工服务中心招聘总干事1名  学历要求: 本科  薪水范围: 50000+
<cfy> jiero: shit...
<jiero> cfy: 。你懂么。这是年薪
<cfy> jiero: shit........
<jiero> cfy:  shut up.
<cfy> jiero: .
<jiero> cfy: Still working hard in lab?
<cfy> jiero: 早不干了
<jiero> cfy: 下地域吧。。。
<jiero> cfy: 今天，那个银行的小姑娘看到我，来说了声hi，我好奇，现在的人都说hi么？
<cfy> jiero: .....
<cfy> jiero: 那是想搭讪你
<jiero> cfy: 。
<jiero> cfy: 你在哪里工作？
<cfy> jiero: glority.com
<jiero> cfy: 你丫的不是学软件的吧。。。
<jiero> cfy: 而且这网站都2年没更新了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 咋了，本就是外包公司，不需要网站。。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。你不是学电子工程的么。。。
<cfy> jiero: 转行了。。。
 * jiero 就不提了。
<jiero> UX 设计师这里有吗？简历和作品集是什么啊。。。
<reelai> 哇，这里好多人 T_T
<jiero> 体现能力的作品集。。。
 * kevinyings 楼上叫床声太大怎么办，睡不着啊
 * kevinyings 开始传来皮皮拍拍的声音
<jiero> kevinyings: 耳塞。
<reelai> kevinyings: www.sqqvod.com  你懂的，记得大音箱要开起来
<alvin_rxg> Title: 全色QVOD资源网-www.allszy.com (@ allszy.com *FROM* sqqvod.com)
<kevinyings> jiero, 好主意
<misaka00251> A
<jiero> cleamoon: 被拒绝了。
<jiero> 谢谢你的关注，希望能看到体现能力的简历或者作品集，
<jiero> 这是每个求职者都要经历的第一步。
<cleamoon> jiero, what? 求婚被拒绝了？
<jiero> cleamoon: 谔谔。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 你个小坏蛋，快去谈恋爱去。
<cleamoon> jiero, 甩了一个了，现在没喜欢的
<jiero> cleamoon: 去吧。
<cleamoon> jiero, 你到底怎么了？医生拒绝你的精神病继续治疗啦？
<jiero> cleamoon: 恩。我分裂成1000块了。
<jiero> cleamoon: 拜拜了。 后天开始我不上网了。
<reelai> 啥情况？简历？SA求职中～～T_T~~
<cleamoon> jiero, 那不错，打架时方便
<cleamoon> jiero, 不上网干什么？变成完全屌丝？
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。因为出家
<cleamoon> jiero, 出家可不容易，和尚都是国家公务员呢
<jiero> cleamoon: 笨蛋。我是离家出走的意思。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 离家出走还能怎么被拒绝...走就是了...
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。呃。你为啥把两件事合起来？
<cleamoon> jiero, 是你说的被拒绝了呀......
<jiero> cleamoon: 两件事好不？
<cleamoon> jiero, 好吧.....你离家出走，然后被拒绝了......然后呢？
<jiero> cleamoon: 是 求职被拒绝了； 另外，几天后要离家出走。 然后呐，就不和你网上聊了！
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。孩子啊。学中文把。
<cleamoon> jiero, .........为什么要离家出走呀？
<jiero> cleamoon: 因为岁数大了，自己懒了，
<jiero> cleamoon: 再不出去就没机会了
<cleamoon> jiero, 离家出走是必修吗...
<jiero> cleamoon: 你不也是？
<cleamoon> jiero, 我没有呀
<jiero> cleamoon: 那你是一起出去的？
<cleamoon> jiero, 是呀
<jiero> cleamoon: 难道是官宦之后 。。。
<jiero> lol
<cleamoon> jiero, 明显不是
<jiero> cleamoon: 唔。那你就平静的度过余生把。
<cleamoon> jiero, ............
 * jiero 给 cleamoon  下诅咒了
<cleamoon> jiero, 你也会下蛊，好呀，咱们比比~
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。。
<knownbad> 测试
<kk> knownbad, 不要玩机器人
<knownbad> 捅你
<alvin_rxg> 测试
<kk> alvin_rxg, 点点点.  ㍜ 
<alvin_rxg> 捅你
<cleamoon> test
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点.  ㍜ 
<knownbad> 那不就卡了嘛。  得排队。
<Iceriver> 有人么
<kk>  05:39
<metbsd> 大家好
<kk> metbsd, 不要玩机器人
<kk> metbsd, 好.. .  ㍞ 
<metbsd> 我是新来的
<metbsd> 之前经常来
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-21
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求助：ubuntu12.04编译pl2303.c出现错误警告 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401258 想要编译pl2303来使用usb转串口线，编译中途出现mismatch导致编译停止。 Building modules, stage 2. MODPOST 3531 modules WARNING: modpost: Found 23 section mismatch(es). To see full details build your kernel with: 'make CO …
<wiiw> .jar
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Canonical 发布 Ubuntu 平板操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401266 本周四即可下载 ROM 刷机体验 http://news.cnblogs.com/n/171708/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2013-02-21 8:34
<freeflying> test
<kk> freeflying, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<kingbo> 早
<StephBot> morning, kk. Welcome back~ (sevk不在了……)
<wiiw> StephBot: sevk不在了?
<wiiw> freeflying: 为什么kk的op没有了?
<wiiw> Information on kk (account kves)
<freeflying> wiiw: 找Destine
<freeflying> iGoogle: http://randall.executiv.es/
<kk> freeflying s, ⇪ Amplify the Signal
<wiiw> freeflying: o
<freeflying> happyaron: 这个Ubuntu的loco team也有个很活跃的女孩在组织
<freeflying> happyaron: 还是个华人，上回在Copenhagen见过
<Chaos`Eternal> helo, freeflying
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: hi
<Chaos`Eternal> 打听一下， canonical 现在 日子好过么？
<Chaos`Eternal> 满世界都是android啊
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 不还有iOS/WP8呢吗
<Chaos`Eternal> 靠，跟他们比个毛啊
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: firefoxOS, OEM不可能都用一家的啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 我的意思是说，除了steam
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 加上google最近的动作，都开实体店了，它跳过OEM, 直接和ODM合作也是可以遇见的事情
<ubuntu518> 谁用过samba
<Chaos`Eternal> ubuntu还有什么杀手锏么
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 市场更需要吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 什么意思？
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 没有人愿意把所有的鸡蛋放在一个篮子里
<Chaos`Eternal> 这不是理由啊，篮子很多。。为啥选ubuntu..
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 话说回来他们现在有多少选择呢
<imadper> qiao: offlineimap
<imadper> iGoogle: 早, 神!
<qiao> imadper: ok
<imadper> adam8157: 早. 为啥你不是 c家的cloak?
<adam8157> imadper: 为啥要是...
<imadper> adam8157: hamo不就是吗
 * imadper 
<adam8157> imadper: 他自己申请的
 * imadper 求一个 linux foundation 的cloak!
<imadper> adam8157: 我, 个人行为呀....
<imadper> s/我/哦/
<imadper> 我擦, 用拼音打字, 为啥会少个偏旁....
 * cherrot 哪里有动漫壁纸的打包下载呢。。
 * iyzsong 同求壁纸...
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009T71CHA/
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 高手指教：sudu 无法启用root http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401271 sudu passwd root 错误如下附件 统计信息: 发表于 由 minxiaoxiang — 2013-02-21 10:17
<onlylove> banban: 今天有时间了？
<imadper> iGoogle: roylez http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009T71CHA/\
<imadper> iGoogle: roylez http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009T71CHA/
<onlylove> huntxu: 赶紧给banban道歉，两天没见人
<imadper> ... ...
<banban> onlylove: 23号北京有个linux聚会，你知道不
<onlylove> banban: 不知道啊，这事情我一般不去的
 * banban 23号的linux聚会，有人去不～～
<imadper> 不去.
 * imadper 
<palomino|working> 不去
 * imadper 不用linux, 不去. 
<onlylove> banban: 你要去么？
<banban> 好吧，各种不去
<onlylove> imadper: 你这亚马逊的东西是啥？岛国二战投降书？
<banban> onlylove: 恩 没人陪我去
<onlylove> banban: 怕被劫色？
<imadper> onlylove: 没自己看, 我就看了下评论.
<onlylove> banban: 23号周六，我应该有时间
<banban> onlylove: 你不是不去吗
<onlylove> banban: 我都不知道
<cherrot> banban, 在哪啊？
<onlylove> banban: 而且我记得好像最近有个lisp-cn
<banban> cherrot: 北京，jiero跟我说的
<banban> onlylove: 哦 那不是最近，是3月16和17
<cherrot> banban, 我倒想出门儿玩儿了
<onlylove> banban: lisp那种基本都是括号的东西看不懂
<banban> onlylove: 我也看不懂
<onlylove> 我问下罗杰
<banban> 恩
<imadper> onlylove: 啥叫基本都是括号?
<onlylove> imadper: 函数的两头不都是括号么……括号里面再多套几层我就糊涂了
<imadper> onlylove: 那才多少括号.
<Router2> banban 23号聚会是哪儿组织的？
<imadper> onlylove: lisp是靠缩进来读代码的
<banban> Router2: 不知道，问 jiero。。。。
<onlylove> imadper: py是靠缩进吧……
<onlylove> imadper: 我觉得这个靠缩进读取代码不是很爽
<imadper> onlylove: lisp不强制, 但是缩进乱了没法看.
<onlylove> imadper: 我宁可它有一层括号
<imadper> onlylove: 看一行代码, 你就得数一次括号.
<onlylove> imadper: 总比缩进乱了把逻辑关系弄混了强
<Chaos`Eternal> 现代编辑器都自动帮你缩进的
<Chaos`Eternal> 不用自己数的
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过lisp-cn里面有个把喷子
<onlylove> 那种没人的地方还有盆子……没法过了
<wzssyqa> banban: 什么活动？
<yandong_> Time: 11:00
<yandong_> Date: Saturday, February 23rd, 2013
<yandong_> Location:California Open Sauce Café
<yandong_> Phone:5820-6862
<yandong_> Map: here
<yandong_> Subway: Line 1 Dawanglu (大望路) OR Line 10 JintaiXiZhao (金台夕照) OR Line 10 Guomao (国贸)
<kk> yandong_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<yandong_> 说的是这个么？
<onlylove> 这个是每周第二个周二还是周四的
<banban> wzssyqa: 具体得等jiero上线问问他，昨晚他告诉我的，23号北京有linux聚会，具体的我还没问
<wzssyqa> yandong_: 所谓的国贸lug，，，
<onlylove> 看样子像是……
<yandong_> blug的聚会啊，没去过
<Chaos`Eternal> 应该叫髙帅富lug
<onlylove> 好像我听adam他们说，这东西老外比较多
<Chaos`Eternal> 五道口那里叫平民屌丝lug
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: lol
<onlylove> 五道口？哪里是哪些人……
<yandong_> 五道口有么？ 这个可以考虑。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 来给我讲讲 systemd到底好在哪里
<onlylove> freeflying: 目测就是并行
<Chaos`Eternal> 五道口的lug需要 freeflying 组织一下
 * banban lug o是神马。。。
<cherrot> banban, linux user group ?
<banban> 清华科技园在五道口
<gfrog> freeflying: 我哪知道，我被丫折磨好多次了
 * cherrot 谁带我粗去玩。。。
<banban> cherrot: 哦谢谢
<onlylove> cherrot: 多大人了，还要人领着
<cherrot> banban, 求携带～
<banban> cherrot: 在五道口？
<cherrot> onlylove, 喵了个咪的 你们我谁都不认识
<gfrog> banban: league under ground 地下组织
<onlylove> cherrot: 原来是要妹子领着啊
<cherrot> banban, 表问我啊 我不知道的。。
<freeflying> gfrog: lol 这厮挖了pa这么一大坑跑了，又开挖systemd
<banban> gfrog: 到底是啥啊。。。
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥？
<cherrot> onlylove, 扯。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过很符合RH风格
<banban> freeflying:  happyaron 二位可知晓此事
<cherrot> banban, jiero要来帝都？
<gfrog> freeflying: 唉，那一坨坨的粑粑。
<freeflying> happyaron: 想了解一下systemd到底好哪里了
<banban> cherrot: 恩
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 似乎三个特性 1. 使用cgroups 确保杀死子进程 2. 写规则简单 3, 启动真的快
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 啟動真的快沒有啥感覺啊...
 * imadper 启动也漂亮一些了.
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 按顺序
<onlylove> 那posix咋办
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 不過依賴是清晰了很多
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 启动快真么感觉
<freeflying> wzssyqa: systemd规则见打？
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 至少没比upstart快
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 比sysvinit简单多了
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<onlylove> 看来还是受磁盘IO限制
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<wzssyqa> huntxu: freeflying 其实可能最重要的是第一点
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 不是吧，传统sysv的不就是标准的脚本吗
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 我的已經多年瓶頸在硬盤了，賽揚1.7和i5一個啟動速度。。。
<happyaron> banban: 啥事
<banban> happyaron: 23号的 lug。。。。北京的
<happyaron> banban: beijing lug?
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 对用户没太大区别，对于要维护这脚本的人感觉就不同了
<freeflying> wzssyqa: upstart的不是更简单？
<banban> happyaron: 嗯嗯  其实我也不太懂lug是啥，我听说的反正是linux用户聚会
<happyaron> freeflying: upstart是这几个里最sb的
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 似乎这俩差不多
<onlylove> huntxu: 你那什么硬盘啊……难道你一直没换新硬盘？
<happyaron> freeflying: upstart虽然是event driven，但是event很难处理。
<freeflying> wzssyqa: cgroup的好处也没决出啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: freeflying lol
<happyaron> freeflying: systemd不需要
<huntxu> onlylove: 換了，筆記本也是 5400 rpm...
<happyaron> freeflying: 另外就是systemd能reliably kill service
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 能确保杀死进程
<onlylove> huntxu: 买7200的啊……
<huntxu> onlylove: 嗯，以前的是7200 lol
<wzssyqa> freeflying: upstrart 和 sysvinit 一不小心就会留下垃圾进程
<happyaron> freeflying: 服务器上用systemd替换sysvinit是明智的，用upstart的就sb了。
<onlylove> huntxu: 5400的实在坑人……
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 有啥简单点的systemd介绍我看看
<happyaron> freeflying: 作者博客
<onlylove> 不是，debian那个sysvinit和systemd的讨论最后有结果没
<happyaron> freeflying: 微详细，但不错。
<happyaron> onlylove: 都能用啊，就差一个required: yes没处理好。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 木有，kfreebsd 和 hurd拖后腿
<huntxu> wzssyqa: lol 多支持就是有這點不好
<Chaos`Eternal> 昨天隔壁频道有人说要用guile 重写hurd上层
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 那freebsd那群人在搞什么
<happyaron> onlylove: systemd不支持别的啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个知道，所以，debian是个问题
<wzssyqa> huntxu: onlylove 一个可能的解决方案是，写个systemd规则的转换脚本
 * wzssyqa posix 已经成了不思进取的家伙们的借口了
<roylez_> lainme: http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/02/the-phd-bust-americas-awful-market-for-young-scientists-in-7-charts/273339/
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ The Ph.D Bust: America's Awful Market for Young Scientists—in 7 Charts - Jordan Weissmann - The Atlantic
<onlylove> 比方说文件系统日志，我记得freebsd和linux是用不同的方案
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 那還不如不換，轉換太蛋疼
<onlylove> posix该改进下了吧％
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 而且就目前的情形下，軟件一般也不會只提供systemd的啟動選擇
<huntxu> wzssyqa: fedora系的除外。。。
<wzssyqa> huntxu: arch不也是了？
<wiiw> linux就是灵活,有很多选择
<huntxu> wzssyqa: arch扔了sysvinit啊，打包者自己處理掉腳本的
<wiiw> 操作最简单,最适合普通桌面用户的,往往功能不是最强大的.
<wiiw> 但也够用了
<yunfan> hurd有什么上层?
<imadper> onlylove: 必须保留之前所有的错误.
<yunfan> shellinabox不错
<imadper> qiao: http://www.amazon.com/Surrender-Agreement-Ending-World-War/product-reviews/B009T71CHA/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending  看第四个评论.
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Surrender Agreement Ending World War II
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席: 给你看评论.
<roylez_> imadper: 啥...
<imadper> roylez_: amazon上面发现的又一个神奇的东西. 二战投降协议书. 450万刀... 下面的评论很亮.
<onlylove> 二战德国的投降协议
<huntxu> roylez_: 壕入了吧
<imadper> Order it just to make sure: Get your copy just to make sure that there isn't some loophole or mistake that means WWII is still ongoing.
<onlylove> 这东西应该在博物馆的
<huntxu> imadper: there isn't a Kindle edition yet.
<imadper> onlylove: 赝品, 明摆着是卖赝品.
<huntxu> imadper: 尼瑪這都是什麽人啊。。。
<imadper> huntxu: 我已经乐疯了
<yunfan> imadper: 呵呵 大陆和台湾目前还是内战停状态呢
<roylez_> imadper: 亚马逊已经开始出奇葩物了，昨天还看见生化危机里面alice的小内内
<imadper> roylez_: Can't believe we gave up so easily, believe me, this was tough on everyone involved. I used my copy for toilet paper
<huntxu> roylez_: 不是還有從卡特到小布什五任總統的白宮簽名照麽
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 好吧...
<imadper> yunfan: 二战包括中共内战?
<roylez_> huntxu: 谁他妈的在乎啥签名照啊
<huntxu> roylez_: 買個kindle版本的投降協議吧
<yunfan> imadper: 我只是随口说说
<imadper> f you have a spare $4,250,000 and wanted a surrender agreement then this is the one for you.You'll be the envy of all your friends and the life and soul of the party,also if you tear it into small enough pieces it makes great rustic look confetti,only 1 left which I would buy but the postage is too high. Don't delay get yours today.
<roylez_> imadper: 运费多少？
<imadper> roylez_: $4.6 吧
<roylez_> imadper: 擦，太贵了
<roylez_> imadper: 居然不包邮
<imadper> roy
<imadper> roylez_: 恩... 你买来当 toilet paper吗?
<imadper> roylez_: 这个更合适:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009IR0RBI/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B009IR0RBI
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Amazon.com: FIVE PRESIDENTS - PHOTOGRAPH SIGNED CO-SIGNED BY: PRESIDENT JAMES E. "JIMMY" CARTER, PRESIDENT WILLIAM J. "BILL" CLINTON, PRESIDENT GEORGE H.W. BUSH, PRESIDENT GERALD R. FORD, PRESIDENT GEORGE W. BUSH: Collectibles
<roylez_> imadper: 太硬了，你屁股钢做的？
<onlylove> roylez_: 你怎么能嘲笑人钛合金的
<yunfan> 富士康暂停招聘了 天朝开始走向崩溃
<onlylove> 让富士康在湾湾招聘，别到这祸害大陆人
<imadper> roylez_: ...也对...
<imadper> onlylove: 先让那些领导班子下台别祸害大陆人.
<onlylove> imadper: 这不一样，他们下台了你上台么？
<imadper> onlylove: 可以, 如果大家都愿意的话
<yunfan> 反正大家做好准备 各安天命吧
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 这次不打起大战来，就是世界淫民的幸福
<iGoogle> imadper: 额。你敢上台？没见主席还在这里。他还等着上台呢
<imadper> iGoogle: 我说, 坏席当不了好主席的.
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 谁上台都是神的傀儡。 Amen
<iGoogle> 那我还在。你敢夺权？
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 。。。momo
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdjw1e1zzthn0t0g.gif
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 求权
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7fcf7a26jw1drorgcm461g.gif
<iGoogle> 为啥 tex 的输出，就是那么舒服好看啊。
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 进供2台nexus 10
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]ubuntu12.04升级时出现磁盘空间不足的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401277 我的笔记本安装了ubuntu12.04与win8双系统。先安装Win8，然后按http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-1046663-1-1.html这篇帖子的方法安装ubuntu12.04时，分了一个/Boot分区和一个/分区。但最近在升级时 …
<iGoogle> roylez_: 看过的。你就喜欢gif。
<roylez_> imadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1e208e22fbpj.jpg
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 你咋不去抢！
<roylez_> iGoogle: 我知道你不喜欢gif，所以都发给你
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 抢你的，不行吗？
<iGoogle> roylez_: 。。
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 根本不用打仗 天朝崩溃了 官员已经跑路了 有什么可打的 何况崩溃是慢慢的 经济衰落下去 打也打不起来
<imadper> roylez_: 自己才留那么少...
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 不行
<roylez_> imadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68bf1523tw1e1ylgsc5efj.jpg
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 你不知道重庆的那些哥们，都还在位？你晚上会有人找的。
<maplebeats> iGoogle, = =
<imadper> roylez_: 还给打码了....
<iGoogle> maplebeats: nightmare lol
<maplebeats> roylez_, 神码
<roylez_> maplebeats: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1e1z8fam1zuj.jpg
<imadper> LG, 全名叫啥??
<maplebeats> = =
<maplebeats> imadper, 拉基
<imadper> 主席这是不小心吧tmux之类的东西快捷键按错了
<onlylove> imadper: http://sound.zol.com.cn/354/3547398.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 贵不一定都好 知名HiFi耳机播放器吐槽_音频HiFi-中关村在线
<onlylove> imadper: 听说先锋不好用了，改用OPPO了？这句话什么意思
<imadper> onlylove: 没上下文.
<iGoogle> 先锋音响嘛。以前很著名的
<onlylove> imadper: 给你那帖子最后一页
<imadper> iGoogle: 现在也很有名.
<imadper> onlylove: oppo是全球最好的播放器
<imadper> onlylove: 绝对不是开玩笑.
<iGoogle> 我只是以为90后，不会知道。
<imadper> onlylove: 定位高端, 做工好. 音质好. 无与伦比.
<imadper> onlylove: 你去taobao看就知道了, 飞利浦/sony/安桥之类的台放, 都比oppo的便宜很多, 不是一个级别的.
<onlylove> oppo的X1,我前两年给朋友带的，只能用32欧姆的耳机，阻抗稍微大点就推不动
<imadper> onlylove: 我说台机.
<onlylove> imadper: 哦……
<imadper> onlylove: 廉价mp3是给国内穷屌丝用的.
<cherrot> imadper, 纳尼？我一之用飞利浦  就图不会坏。。
<imadper> onlylove: 他们的高清播放器/台机 都是在米国本土研发, 直接卖给米国的高富帅的. 我只能说, 步步高威武
<imadper> cherrot: 飞利浦的播放器/耳机 真心不好.
<onlylove> imadper: 为啥不是岛国研发
 * imadper 其实吧, 耳机还是歌德好. 
<iGoogle> imadper: 昨天不是说还有片子？
<cherrot> imadper, 起码是个牌子 我只用100RMB一下的。。
<imadper> onlylove: 打电话给步步高问.
<imadper> iGoogle: 昨天那个你看了?
<iGoogle> 没。一起说。一次看了
<imadper> iGoogle: 你是想, 分屏, 然后两个一起播放? lol
<imadper> ig
<imadper> iGoogle: 看云图吧
<iGoogle> 故事从六个人在不同时空的际遇入手，时间跨越以公元1850年为始，一直延伸到后末日时期的未来
<iGoogle> 你看的这些，都是容易头脑混乱的嘛
<imadper> iGoogle: 那你去看西游去...
<iGoogle> 那不会变傻？
<imadper> iGoogle: 看 天海翼 去, 不用动脑子....
<iGoogle> 才出的。估计还看不到嘛。云图
<onlylove> imadper: 天海翼那么有魅力么
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩. 有可能.
<imadper> onlylove: 安城安娜最漂亮!!!!
<imadper> iGoogle: 你上班能看不?
<iGoogle> imadper: 给你推荐 BEB073
<imadper> iGoogle: got it.
<adam8157> iGoogle: BEB073 是什么
<Hiso-android> kk: ohayo～～～～～～
<roylez> imadper: 死去，老子上班来了
<roylez> imadper: 看云图吧
<roylez> iGoogle: 看云图吧
<Hiso-android> 看过了
<roylez> adam8157: 啊弹幕
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没？
<iGoogle> roylez: 给url就看
<adam8157> roylez: 有啊
<iGoogle> Hiso-android: 咋样，看过
<adam8157> roylez: 今天发工资了
<roylez> adam8157: 多少？
<adam8157> roylez: 人民币还贬值了
<iGoogle> 多少米
<adam8157> roylez: 都是好事儿
<iGoogle> 说数据嘛
<adam8157> roylez: iGoogle 只有几千啊...
<cherrot> 贬值为啥是好事儿。。
<iGoogle> 几千$?
<roylez> iGoogle: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:4ea7d873a5a5494ffcf09ccb939a8943e0c5bdcc&dn=Cloud+Atlas+%282012%29+720p+BrRip+x264+-+YIFY&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80
<roylez> iGoogle: https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7952388/Cloud_Atlas_(2012)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY
<Hiso-android> 好电影！
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ Cloud Atlas (2012) 720p BrRip x264 - YIFY (download torrent) - TPB
<iGoogle> roylez: 额。要字幕不
<roylez> iGoogle: 自带
<iGoogle> yify的居然传pirate
<stlifey> 云图美版蓝光压制出来了？
<iGoogle> 5分钟，不出节点，我就关闭。
<iGoogle> 额。11个节点了
<Hiso-android> 出处
<Hiso-android> 。。
<stlifey>  Warner Bros. | 2012 | 172 min | Rated R | May 14, 2013 (3 Months)
<stlifey> ....
<Hiso-android> cmct-pt上有rip了
<stlifey> 还是俄版的吧
<roylez> iGoogle: 2081个种子，你想跑？
<Hiso-android> 不知道什么版，反正是英文的
<roylez> iGoogle: 你有没有脚本直接录命令行输入输出成一个可执行文件的？
<wiiw> roylez: ocra
<iGoogle> irc不稳定？还断线
<iGoogle> roylez: 可执行文件是？
<roylez> iGoogle: sh
<iGoogle> 就是一执行，就显示命令和输出？
<roylez> iGoogle: script的命令行太烦了，我想把timing输出和屏幕输出都放到一个脚本里面
<wiiw> iGoogle: 你第一次断线? 我没天都断
<roylez> iGoogle: 没错
<roylez> iGoogle: 就好像放录像
<iGoogle> 有tty文本录像的软件啊
<iGoogle> tty截屏的也有
<iGoogle> 就是截取的文本。
<roylez> iGoogle: 说了script的命令行不好用
<iGoogle> grab啥的。
<iGoogle> 还是不太明白需要
<roylez> iGoogle: 你这不上道的
<iGoogle> 你直接cat都可以，可以带颜色ansi的。
<iGoogle> 何必sh执行
<roylez> iGoogle: cat不带延时，我要打字的效果
<iGoogle> 那就是截屏的那软件了
<adam8157> roylez: ttyrec & ipbt
<roylez> adam8157: 不想装软件
<iGoogle> 这名字不对，我记得是其他名字。 adam8157
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> 没软件，脚本去模拟输出？那麻烦的
<adam8157> roylez: http://bashshell.net/commands/using-the-script-command/ ?
<kk> adam8157 s, ⇪ Record Bash Shell Activity with the script Command
<iGoogle> gaoji 的 adam8157
<roylez> adam8157: scriptreplay需要timing文件，命令行麻烦
<adam8157> roylez: .bash_history好了...
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
 * adam8157 lunch
<roylez> 渣去lunch了
<leaveboy> byzanz-record -d 10 -x 0 -y 0 -w 1280 -h 876 test.gif
<\rs> http://blog.flowblok.id.au/2013-02/shell-startup-scripts.html
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Shell startup scripts — flowblok’s blog
<\rs> adam8157: shell 這些啓動腳本從來記不住
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<maplebeats> 老子又悲剧了
<cherrot> maplebeats, ?
<\rs> maplebeats: 求sa學習方案
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<\rs> cherrot: node debug 幾乎是殘廢……
<cherrot> \rs, node.js ?
<\rs> cherrot: en
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python3.3.0d的题目没看懂，请帮忙解释一下。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401287 Write a program that reads a text file and produces an output file which is a copy of the file, except the first five columns of each line contain a four digit line number, followed by a space. Start numbering the first line in the output file a …
<cherrot> \rs, 我也想玩。。
<\rs> cherrot: 調試用於生成 PAC(瀏覽器用) 的coffee，感覺用 node 會比較方便
<onlylove> 那个扔苍蝇的又来了……
<maplebeats> \rs, 我啥也不知道啊:(
<cherrot> onlylove, 扔苍蝇？
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<onlylove> cherrot: 你想看么……
<onlylove> > "哈"*3
<kk> onlylove, 哈哈哈
<gfrog> onlylove: 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 kk 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 gfrog 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<maplebeats> = =～
<onlylove> gfrog: 你要吐回去额
 * gfrog meeting
<Chaos`Eternal> hahaha
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 Chaos`Eternal 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 好吃吗？
<Chaos`Eternal> bh没执行
<Chaos`Eternal> 不知道
<\rs> maplebeats: 壞SA
<yunfan> 哈
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你和人说什么了
<yunfan> 哈哈
<yunfan> 哈哈哈
<maplebeats> \rs, 我还没开始开工，我怎么可能知道。。。
<\rs> Chaos`Eternal: 求sa學習方案
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 yunfan 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<yunfan> 原来是 /哈{3,}/
<Chaos`Eternal> SA是啥？
<maplebeats> onlylove, 啊，我没说什么啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你在研究正则啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有啊 看看机器人的规则而已
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那人怎么说你坏sa
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<Chaos`Eternal> 该机器人会act多少次？
<Chaos`Eternal> 还是act一次？
 * palomino|working 往 Chaos`Eternal  嘴里扔个苍蝇
 * gfrog 往 Chaos`Eternal  嘴里扔个苍蝇
<maplebeats> onlylove, 因为我是一个什么都不会的sa...
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那你给我找个工作机会……
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<maplebeats> onlylove, ...这有什么必然的联系。。。
 * onlylove 往Chaos`Eternal 嘴里扔个苍蝇
<palomino|working> ...
<Chaos`Eternal> 要kickban
<Chaos`Eternal> 以前最喜欢逗bot玩了
<Chaos`Eternal> 比如，如果这个bot只对哈作反应，那刚才那么多哈就可以让他自己被flood掉了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 社会关系嘛……你是sa自然知道的工作机会多些
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 很多的，还有谢谢，不过那bot现在被踢了
<maplebeats> onlylove, 我有毛个社会关系。。。
 * \rs 終於過上城管癮了……
<Chaos`Eternal> 。。。
<maplebeats> \rs, 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<wiiw> Chaos`Eternal: flood掉后,他又马上连进来了...
<CyrusYzGTt> I want be OP
<Chaos`Eternal> 我以前管channel的规则之一
<Chaos`Eternal> 要op的直接kickban
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: want to do /want doning 语法不对
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有，以前要kick某人，一般是这样
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ .. .. || suan le ,, my eng,, jiu zhe yang
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan * uhH#?j\*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<Chaos`Eternal> 用op看他的ip
<yunfan> \rs: 你有妹子了么？
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后 icedrop 让他的win98重启
<\rs> yunfan: 沒有
<Chaos`Eternal> 这样可以不动声色
<wiiw> Chaos`Eternal: 看ip可以用/whois 命令
<Chaos`Eternal> 一点痕迹都没有
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: win98好古老的东西
<yunfan> \rs: 难怪 你连bot都容不下 毫无情调嘛
<Chaos`Eternal> iis的irc隐藏ip的
<wiiw> Chaos`Eternal: o
<Chaos`Eternal> 现在这招没用啦
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有一招
<Chaos`Eternal> 就是其实所有的irc服务器都有个后门，只要你按alt-f4就可以得到帽子
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 为啥不是ctrl+w
<Chaos`Eternal> ctrl-w也行
<wiiw> alt+f4 是却换到桌面4
<wiiw> ctrl-w 是删除到行首
<wiiw> 你用的是windows ?
<CyrusYzGTt> alt+f4 is exit xchat
<Chaos`Eternal> 我当然没有用windows
<wiiw> 哦,我改过热键了...
<onlylove> wiiw: 不一样的东西按键不一样的……
<wiiw> oh my god
<Chaos`Eternal> 以前在热门中文大channel里面
<CyrusYzGTt> ou mai gade
<Chaos`Eternal> 上面的话一说
<sunsweet> 小弟第一次irc说一句，hi all，嘻嘻
<Chaos`Eternal> 至少退掉1/3
<rypervenche> Love the English in here, lol.
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 你太坏了
<CyrusYzGTt> helo world
<sunsweet> Ok，I can use english
<sunsweet> dajiahao
<CyrusYzGTt> also ,use pinyinlish
<rypervenche> ewww
<wiiw> > 'dlrow olleh'.reverse
<kk> wiiw, hello world
<sunsweet> do you use QQ too？
<onlylove> 见鬼了……kk这怎么了
<wiiw> I use QQ three
<rypervenche> wiiw: touché
<CyrusYzGTt> yes, but I use QQ to play flash & web game
<sunsweet> e
<sunsweet> QQ so shit
<sunsweet> QQ for linux is beach
<CyrusYzGTt> I use QQ buy some litter thing from its website
<Chaos`Eternal> beach?
<wiiw> > "uryyb jbeyq".rot13
<Chaos`Eternal> wtf...
<kk> wiiw, hello world
<CyrusYzGTt> sunsweet§ .. no is bitch me ??
<onlylove> girls usually use QQ
<rypervenche> wiiw: Is that ruby?
<wiiw> 微信
<wiiw> rypervenche: bingoo
<rypervenche> wiiw: :) I'm debating whether to learn Python or Ruby.
<sunsweet> momo is better then weixin
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ wei xin de irc me ??
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *LD"Xhex*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<wiiw> rypervenche: both
<rypervenche> 呵呵，繁體字
<onlylove> weechat is the english name for 微信
<wiiw> rypervenche: 2个都学,然后想用哪个就哪个
<sunsweet> 3q
<rypervenche> wiiw: 嗯，是真的
<CyrusYzGTt> 3q=wugai=duoxie=xiexie=thx=ty
<wiiw> onlylove: weechat支持 附近的人?
<sunsweet> only love    the song is so good
<onlylove> QQ makes a computer slow and weechat makes a smart phone slow
<sunsweet> agree
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ bingo ,this very normal. have muma & bingdu
<wiiw> 微信退出后,后台还在运行,费电.
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: what's the meaning of wugai?
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ fei liuliang
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一下关于建立带终端快捷方式的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401289 我有一个shell程序，打开终端运行时会显示状态并不退出，终端上一直刷新数据。 我想在桌面创建一个快捷方式启动它，用启动器的方式运行后一闪就消失了，没有显示想要的终端端口，怎 …
<wiiw> CyrusYzGTt: 我只开 wifi , gprs 不开的.
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ wugai (yueyu lang)
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: i see
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ .. jieshang have wifi?
<wiiw> CyrusYzGTt: 我很少出去,我很宅
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ .. same
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: there maybe, only for a while
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ .. hao ba ,
<roylez> iGoogle: 一行里面怎么接受两个here document？
<Ledroid> wiiw you can use greenify to manage activities running in the background
<wiiw> Ledroid: 收到
<sunsweet> is there irc for cli ???
<onlylove> sunsweet: irssi
<sunsweet> 3q
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: bot?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哪个才是真的……
<wiiw> sunsweet: weechat
<wiiw> sunsweet: weechat 遇到半个汉字,会整行变乱码
<\rs> roylez: 只有 perl ruby 可以兩個 heredoc
<onlylove> wiiw: 这个容易混啊
<\rs> wiiw: 注意區分 wechat weechat
<wiiw> \rs: 还有 wechat 啊,没用过...
<onlylove> http://www.wechat.com/zh_TW/
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ WeChat - The new way to connect
<roylez> \rs: bash可以，试过，cat没问题，不过scriptreplay不喜欢here document???
<onlylove> wechat就是微信
<onlylove> 我之前写错了
<\rs> bash 還真行……
<wiiw> onlylove: ...
<\rs> roylez: bash 好像不行
<\rs> cat <<a <<b
<\rs> c
<\rs> a
<\rs> b
<onlylove> 不想干活啊，又要发邮件……愁死了
<\rs> roylez: bash 裏無輸出，zsh 輸出 c
<roylez> \rs: cat <<< 'yes' <<< 'fine'
<\rs> 這個是 herestr
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 我还没肉身翻墙过 不幸福啊
<roylez> \rs: 对....
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋邮寄出去就好了...
<\rs> bash 的 herestr 看上去只保留最後一個
 * adam8157 求赠送 google glass
 * CyrusYzGTt same want
 * adam8157 还得去做个激光手术
 * CyrusYzGTt sha hand math?
<onlylove> adam8157: 在帽帽不是肉身翻墙么？
<adam8157> onlylove: 没有啊
<sunsweet> may I rename my english name in chinese
<onlylove> adam8157: 现在也不是么？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 尼码.. 近视手术
<adam8157> onlylove: 帝都呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 能用外企的网络不就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, o , eyes close sea hands match
<onlylove> adam8157: 你还真想到境外啊
<adam8157> onlylove: hell yes
<wiiw> adam8157: google glass 可以陪300度到400度的就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ my eyes also 300~400
<adam8157> wiiw: 可以
<wiiw> 配个300度的google glass
<wiiw> 我想技术难度不大吧
<adam8157> wiiw: 去官网看 有带镜片的涉及
<adam8157> 设计
<onlylove> adam8157: 打个报告，说要去南非看看老总
<wiiw> adam8157: google 就是聪明
<sunsweet> 你们怎么发@某人的
<sunsweet> 嘻嘻
<wiiw> sunsweet: 输入前2字符,按TAB
<znnztg> 8000个   预购从速  米国
<wiiw> znnztg: 3个月后才是稳定版本
<sunsweet> wiiw: 3q 第一次用irc
<sunsweet> 有意思
<znnztg> 你们说google glass 和那个iwatch那个会更成功？
<wiiw> znnztg: 不像暴雪,出品必属精品
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,, shi  simple thing ba
<znnztg> CyrusYzGTt,  这是啥文？
<CyrusYzGTt> znnztg§ pinyinlish
<znnztg> CyrusYzGTt,  haood
<CyrusYzGTt> znnztg§ your nage no is my rule, so I don not konw
<CyrusYzGTt> znnztg§ your nage no is my rule, so I don not know
<Guest14200> nick sunsweet
<sunsweet> 无语了
<sunsweet> Guest14200是我
<piggybox> znnztg: 也许两个都会成功，谁知道呢
<znnztg> 谷歌的适合懒人
<imadper> adam8157: 不会rpm真心不好...
<adam8157> imadper: 没啥不好的 我就不会..
<imadper> adam8157: 愣是没看懂开发给的方法...
 * mayli 口腔溃疡+扁桃体发炎
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ ke dian chu
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *T]'^6eKh*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ ke dian cu
<root__> sunsweet:
<wiiw> mayli: 多晒太阳,多运动
<wiiw> 触摸输入法可以滑向4个方向,上下左右,每个方向对应一个字母.
<wiiw> 单击,双击,4向,每个手指可以输入6个字母
<wiiw> 手套键盘. google glove
<wiiw> 双击不行.
<sunsweet> quit
<roylez> adam8157: 吃完了？
<adam8157> roylez: 早就
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋炒饭？
<adam8157> roylez: 不敢吃
<roylez> adam8157: 番茄基蛋盖饭？
<adam8157> roylez: 红烧肉焖土豆
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/tremble-the-google-glass-formal-opening-up-experience-to-purchase-applications.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 颤抖吧！Google Glass 正式开放 体验购买申请-google-奇葩物,数码影像,海淘特价,高端秀-什么值得买
<cherrot> roylez, 送我个吧～
<adam8157> roylez: 送我个吧~
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨...
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似就拍片方便些，而且是第一人称视角，很适合灌C
<adam8157> roylez: view share 和 导航 讚爆了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 用五笔的渣渣
<maplebeats> adam8157, = =，用拼音的渣渣
 * maplebeats 地图炮了= =
<Chaos`Eternal> 群嘲啊
<Chaos`Eternal> MT范啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 大家一起上去打脸
<maplebeats> Chaos`Eternal, 打不到，就是打不到
 * yunfan 前途不大
<imadper> adam8157: 那东西明显是给考试用的  cc roylez
<adam8157> imadper: 还在上学的渣渣
<imadper> adam8157: ... ... 你吃啥不干净的东西了...
<huntxu> imadper: 渣渣
<imadper> huntxu: ... ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 哈哈
<maplebeats> adam8157, IME是什么玩意
<adam8157> maplebeats: input method
<Chaos`Eternal> 打不到就浪费一个cd, 回头被团长开除
<adam8157> maplebeats: input method engine
<imadper> maplebeats: 输入法.
<maplebeats> adam8157, 不是input method editor?
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不是
<imadper> maplebeats:  输入法(Input Method Editor); 输入法编辑器; 研究所; 采矿工程师学会(Institute Of Mining Engineers)
<imadper> adam8157:  输入法(Input Method Editor); 输入法编辑器; 研究所; 采矿工程师学会(Institute Of Mining Engineers)
<sunsweet> e
<adam8157> 呃...
<yunfan> imadper: 赞打阿蛋脸
<sunsweet> 我注册了freenode，没输密码就进来了
<yunfan> adam8157: 长江后浪推前浪
<adam8157> yunfan: 还是你最lang 哈哈
<sunsweet> 再试试
<sunsweet> quit
<yunfan> adam8157: 前浪菊花我已尝
<imadper> 采矿工程师?  maplebeats ? 这活儿有前途!!! cc ada
<wiiw> roylez: 镜片都不带,可以自己去眼镜店配吗
<imadper> adam8157: 你当初应该买x515的.
<adam8157> imadper: 啥东西
<wiiw> roylez: 国内的google服务器网速慢,wifi芯片可以去掉...
<imadper> adam8157: 手机.
<adam8157> ...
<maplebeats> imadper, 采矿？这么爽？
 * maplebeats 吃饭去，再不吃就要饿死了
<kevinstar> http://www.cloudlinux.com/blog/clnews/sshd-exploit.php
<kk> kevinstar ⇪ ti: SSHD Rootkit
<sunsweet> 我又进来了
<kevinstar> linux的木马
<sunsweet> 怎么不提示我用密码呢
 * kevinstar 据说centos和debian都有发现，装cpanel的小心了
<imadper> adam8157: 裸眼3d. 方便你看3d av
<sunsweet> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<maplebeats> imadper, 好爽啊，想着就爽
<imadper> maplebeats: 你想的是看3d 男同的片子.
<maplebeats> imadper, 你是自己想看吧
<wiiw> sunsweet: 设置nick保护 /msg nickserv help set
<wiiw> sunsweet: 然后没密码30秒就被改名了
 * kevinstar 我不要老掉线啊
<sunsweet> 有邮箱验证码
<sunsweet> ？
<sunsweet> 我的邮箱没收到邮件
<sunsweet> 不好意思，我把频道的平均智商拉低了
<mayli> sunsweet: 换个名字呗
 * imadper 自从不用gnome/kde  cups我就没搞定过... 求推荐图形化配置工具...  cc MeaCulpa 
<adam8157> maplebeats: n i a n
<roylez> adam8157: share你妹，老子的就是老子的，你们的也是老子的
<imadper> roylez: ......................................................
<adam8157> imadper: RH的CUPS服务很好用的啊
<wiiw> cups 是什么
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐啥时候来帝都?
<imadper> adam8157: 连不上... no idea...
<imadper> wiiw: 杯子.
<wiiw> `aw cups |
<cherrot> roylez, 你把自己share给我们了？
<cherrot> roylez, 不行 你太老了，肌肉松弛了 没感觉
 * adam8157 0_0
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/95b69a0etw1e12eb3njkxg.gif
<wiiw> p   cups                               - Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server
<roylez> cherrot: 肉坨，你死定了
<cherrot> roylez, ... 你知道我喜欢紧一点的。。。
<roylez> cherrot: 你喜欢磨盘
<cherrot> roylez, 怎讲？
<imadper> 总觉得, 这俩有火花....
<roylez> cherrot: 夹的非常紧
 * imadper 传说中的真爱. 
<cherrot> roylez, 没有弹性
<imadper> s/\./\?/
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒，帽子
 * cherrot ...
<iGoogle> 居然这么赤肉肉。。。
 * cherrot 求轻拍。。。
<znnztg> 已截屏
 * adam8157 launchpad 弱爆了, 怀念bugzilla
<imadper> adam8157: ... ... ... 回来吧.
<imadper> adam8157: 回来给你涨工资.
<wiiw> adam8157: redmine 够用了
<adam8157> imadper: RH北京没这么大方
<wzssyqa> imadper: freeflying 围观
<imadper> wzssyqa: ?_?
<maplebeats> adam8157, = =!
<wzssyqa> imadper: 拔河
<imadper> wz
<imadper> wzssyqa: 不用了, adam去哪儿上班跟我没关系, 我只是调侃一下他.
<imadper> adam8157: 对了, 有个莫名其妙的软件, 我只要一输入 Ctrl + ；他就弹出来让我选择我要复制什么, 里面是我近期复制的内容. 我了个擦, 我都不知道这是什么程序带的功能...
<imadper> adam8157: 有什么办法没? 让我有办法给他关掉....
<imadper> adam8157: 或者换个快捷键... 这个快捷键把我emacs的注释键给hide了.
<znnztg> 没遇到过这种情况
<sunsweet> 额
<adam8157> imadper: fcitx的吧
<imadper> adam8157: fcitx.... 还有这功能???? 我查了一遍的进程, 就没想到fcitx...
<maplebeats> imadper, fcitx安逸啊，昨天我做了个98版五笔，正在受虐中
<imadper> adam8157: 那我去改一下快捷键...
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac565497
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 杨子荣style - AcFun弹幕视频网
<maplebeats> imadper, 这个功能添加没多久
<imadper> maplebeats: how to DISABLE it?
<maplebeats> imadper, I don't know...
<imadper> maplebeats: 没有地方可以关....!!!!
<maplebeats> imadper, 或许编译的时候可以，哈哈～
<iGoogle> imadper: 这输入法要做成系统级应用了。你等吧
<iGoogle> 迟早自带浏览器啥的。 lol
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 不自带系统么。。
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 像emacs os一样
<iGoogle> 大概内核不带吧
<imadper> iGoogle: 真心烦人, 一个输入法而已, 要这功能干嘛
<iGoogle> 接管你的键盘啊。
<imadper> iGoogle: ...
 * imadper 还苨马只能关, 不能改快捷键...
<wiiw> 86版的五笔才是好用的
 * imadper 喵的, 插件哪儿有强制安装强制开启的?!
 * imadper wubi is ugly.
<adam8157> imadper: 不能同意更多
<wiiw> ugly是什么
<imadper> wiiw: zan mei zhi ci
<alvin_rxg> imadper: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *9-Gi|*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 围观啥
<maplebeats> wiiw, 用了这么多年了，烦了嘛。。
<imadper> maplebeats: -1 for your IQ
<wiiw> imadper: o
<maplebeats> imadper, -2 for your IQ+EQ
<wiiw> g ugly |
<kk> : ugly http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=ugly 爱词霸权威在线词典,为您提供ugly的中文意思,ugly的用法讲解,ugly的读音,ugly的 同义词,ugly的反义词,ugly的例句等英语服务。
<imadper> ydcv ugly  ==>  ugly ['ʌɡli]
<imadper>   Word Explanation:
<imadper>      * adj. 丑陋的；邪恶的；令人厌恶的
<sunsweet> who
<kingbo> 有用wayland的道友没？
<sunsweet> nick
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 简历上面写: Sun Yat
<imadper> roylez: Sun Yat-sen University, Guangzhou   会不会别人认不出来
<sunsweet> 会的
<wiiw> wayland 架构不错
<sunsweet> 30秒没换名字
<sunsweet> 嘿，你说我这暴脾气
<roylez> imadper: 没事
<imadper> roylez: 恩, 那好.
<cherrot> imadper, 中文时？
<pity> 请教个 wget 的用法，我想每分钟抓一遍一个链接，并把记录添加到 log 中
<roylez> imadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac565497
<imadper> cherrot: 孙逸仙大学
<cherrot> imadper, 哦
<pity> wget --tries=10 "http://example.com" -a xx.log 脚本是这么写吗？
<kk> pity s, ⇪ Example Domain
<cherrot> imadper, 原来英文这么拼的。。
<imadper> cherrot: 粤语拼音.
<roylez> cherrot: 文盲
<cherrot> roylez, 弱乐
<imadper> cherrot: how dare you are?!
<cherrot> imadper, I've ride on him before ;)
<imadper> cherrot: what does ride mean?
<cherrot> imadper, guess yourself
<wiiw> pity: 可以用 watch
<imadper> roylez: latex 里面, 花体英文的标签是啥?
<iGoogle> 花体英文是啥
<sunsweet> e
<wiiw> `tt 花体 | ig
<kk> iGoogle:  Curlicue
<sunsweet> o
<roylez> imadper: italic
<roylez> imadper: textit ？
<iGoogle> imadper:  roylez http://imagebin.org/247534
<imadper> roylez: 那个不是斜体字吗?
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<iGoogle> 额。是 maplebeats
<roylez> imadper: 斜体是 slanted
<maplebeats> iGoogle, what?
<roylez> iGoogle: 啥东东哦
<imadper> roylez: 哦, 好像是... 那我试试去~
<roylez> imadper: 主要看你的 serif 用的什么字体
<\rs> bash 的 herestr 看上去只保留最後一個
<imadper> roylez: 跟斜体字张的一样... 还没 emph花呢..
<iGoogle> roylez: 你的写照啊
<imadper> roylez: 哦, 那我去改下字体.
<roylez> imadper: 用 smallcaps 拉风
<iGoogle> imadper: 这个给你 http://imagebin.org/247535
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<pity> wiiw: 还没用过 watch
<wiiw> iGoogle: 我也要
<imadper> roylez: \textsm  ?
<imadper> roylez: 还是字体名称?
<roylez> imadper: 不知道，我用 LyX 全用鼠标点
<imadper> roylez: 竟然用lyx... ...
 * imadper 算了, 我用emph了...
<iGoogle> wiiw: http://imagebin.org/247536
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<wiiw> iGoogle: 不错啊,舒服
<iGoogle> wiiw: 有感觉吧。是不
<kevinstar> iGoogle, 你在google所以用igoogle吗？
<wiiw> iGoogle: 嗯
<sunsweet> leave
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 你想错了
 * maplebeats 其实是因为XXXXXXXXX
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 你知道？
<\rs> chrome pac 居然不能用 Int32Array
<wiiw> \rs: 不用 vector ?
<pity> 请教：1361398941.715 这个时间怎么转换成可读的时间？
<adam8157> pity: date -d "@1234567890" "+%Y-%m-%d"
<ofan> pity: 你mac下要用gnu date
<roylez> pity: uby -e 'puts Time.at 1361398941.715'
<alvin_rxg> Title: TIME by winkler (@ Time.at)
<roylez> pity: ruby -e 'puts Time.at 1361398941.715'
<roylez> > puts 'yes'
<\rs> good, datrie 的 pac 測試成功
<ofan> > puts Time.at 1361398941.715
<roylez> > 1+1
<kk> roylez, 2
<ofan> 2
<roylez> kk: 人还是鸡？
<wiiw> roylez: 机
<roylez> > Time.at 1361398941.715
<kk> roylez, 2013-02-21 06:22:21 +0800
<pity> adam8157: ofan 谢谢
<pity> roylez: ruby 这个也很方便
<pity> kk: 还能这样？
<pity> kk: Time.at 1361394792.825
<alvin_rxg> Title: TIME by winkler (@ Time.at)
<roylez> pity: 要用 >
<pity> kk: > Time.at 1361394792.825
<kk> pity, 2013-02-21 05:13:12 +0800
<pity> roylez: kk 是你拿 ruby 写的？
<wiiw> pity: 是的
<roylez> pity: 忘了谁写的，也许是 wiiw
<roylez> pity: 不是我养的bot
<wiiw> roylez: 嗯
<ofan>   > 1+1
<kk> ofan, 2
<pity> 有点儿意思……
<uuubuuu> hi all
<kk> uuubuuu, 不要玩机器人
<kk> uuubuuu, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<\rs> ofan: 折騰了一下 datrie ..... http://maskray.me/blog/2013-02-21-double-array-trie-pac
<sunsweet> kk: 你看出来了？
<sunsweet> 额，不好意思
<ofan> \rs: 这啥语言
<\rs> ofan: coffeescript
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 蓝牙适配器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401307 任务栏没有蓝牙图标，系统设置中的蓝牙打开后，相关选项都是灰色，而且还说未找到蓝牙适配器！这个问题怎么搞？是不是硬件的问题啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sacred虫虫 — 2013-02-21 17:48
<freeflying> roylez: tmux比screen好在哪儿
<abinez> adam8157: 早
<abinez> cherrot: 早
<cherrot> abinez, 早`
<abinez> 刚收工回来
<abinez> 外面今天阴雨连绵
<abinez> 去地里帮忙砍甘蔗
<abinez> 明天还要继续砍
<abinez> 到处都是泥泞
<abinez> ofan: 呕饭早
<abinez> 现在有免费的无线网络
<abinez> 正在给系统安装更新
<abinez> 很久没有给笔记本电脑的系统更新了
<abinez> 一下子要更新340个文件
<abinez> 一共499MB
<abinez> 要是收费流量的话，伤不起
<abinez> cherrot: 在干嘛？
<cherrot> abinez, 上班ing 啊
<abinez> 上啥班啊？
<abinez> 还没下班？？
<abinez> 等下菜市场都收摊了
<abinez> 我们在田里干农活都是5点就收工了
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<abinez> 乐乐鸡 早
<abinez> 等着开吃
<eexp> roylez: 害人的。那片子没字幕
<roylez_> eexp: lol
<roylez_> eexp: shooter.cn大把
<eexp> 给我找一个
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn - 与别人分享，别人与你分享 (@ shooter.cn)
<eexp> shoot的，都是假的
<roylez_> eexp: http://shooter.cn/xml/sub/234/234664.xml
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 【TLF字幕组】Cloud Atlas / 云图 字幕 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn
<cherrot> eexp, 锻炼听力啊亲
<eexp> 找到一个可以的
<jiero> eexp: 什么？
<ll1> 有一个文件属性,让文件执行时具有管理员权限而不用sudo是什么来着,忘了
<eexp> 粘附位
<jiero> eexp: ee啊。。。
<namoamitabuddha> sticky, lol.
<eexp> jiero: 有好事？
<eexp> 买了一个趴着的鼠标，几乎平的。
<namoamitabuddha> ee 还用鼠标?
<marvin-42> 决不能脱离人民群众呢
<jiero> eexp: 我要离家出走。
<jiero> eexp: 去哪里呐。。。
<jiero> eexp: 哦。好东西，有没有用2个手指就捉住的鼠标？
<jiero> eexp: 类似触摸板的体验。不过。
<marvin-42> 有一个手指就能捉住的
<jiero> 像个棋子一样。按着走。
 * jiero 到目前都没发现比 zero-k 更好玩的游戏。
<eexp> jiero: .. 你有海外文凭，可以组织一个国际丐帮协会。去吧。
<eexp> 多大，还闹离家
 * marvin-42 jiero 愤懑地打开手机，将定位到南极洲，然后发了条显示地理位置的推给家长
<jhello> may i ask a question please
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 离家出走是什么意思？
<jhello> i have already installed libapache2-mod-python,but there is no /etc/apache2/mods-available/mod_python.load
<jhello> could you tell me how to fix it?
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助，关于虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401313 我想win7下用虚拟机（vm）运行ubuntu，ubuntu里要跑qt，笔记本i5够用吗？要不要上i7？ 知道的给点意见，谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bestsoar — 2013-02-21 19:43
<cleamoon> 这年头谈起潘金莲，也不觉得淫荡了，毕竟她还没堕落为“官尽可夫”的女人，这年头论起西门大官人，也不觉得他卑鄙无耻了，毕竟他玩弄的都是成年女性，这年头谈起和珅也不觉得卑鄙了，因为他没把财产转移到国外。──网易评论看到的
<CyrusYzGTt> +1
<cleamoon> 「听好儿子，要提出目标，但不可盲目追随它」「我明白了爸爸，就像Python那样提出『只采用唯一正确的方法』那样的目标，实际上却存在2、3版本的不兼容」「住口！」「urllib和urllib2」「住口！！！」 #译自日语推
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<pidan> ...
<fiahre> test
<kk> fiahre, 不要玩机器人
<fiahre> 机器人除了拿来玩还能做什么
<GodFox> 谁用64位系统，对32位程序兼容性怎么样？
<cleamoon> GodFox, 有32位的库
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install foo.{i?86,x86_64}
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求助，关于 Fedora 18 DVD安装到分区时，点完成后报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401318 求助，关于 Fedora 18 DVD安装到分区时，点完成后报错。 安装前分区情况： 报错信息： 曾经安装过 OpenSUSE 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zoozkop — 2013-02-21 20:21
<endle> GodFox, 你的内存 > 4G 且 无特殊要求（比如必须用32位环境编译代码）的话，可以考虑装64bit
<GodFox> 3G 内存 现在是32位的 因为android 4.1官方只支持64位机了 用32位系统编译要用别人修改过的编译器
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新装的ubuntu12.10，usb鼠标不能用，求大神指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401320 今天刚装的ubuntu12.10，装完后USB鼠标亮的，但是不能用，就像win7缺少驱动能亮不能用一样，lunix的小白，望大神给个解决办法 ps：触摸板还是能用的，就是usb鼠标不行 统计信息: 发表于  …
<cleamoon> GodFox, 3g内存也能用64位的
<GodFox> 嗯 我在移动硬盘安装了一个64位的 ubuntu
 * kelvansun 打招呼
<GodFox> 原来的32位系统只用了一个根分区 准备再装个64位的系统 然后把32位系统的/home和64位的共用
<znnztg> 今天抽风了  弄了个腾讯微博校园大使   众友们怎么看？
<pidan> 看不出来
<znnztg> 为了那个实习证明   心态很毛病啊
<alpha080> https://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/21/sony-pirates-kde-artwork
<alpha080> kk呢？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu中使用drcom上网时， serveip 具体是什么意思？应该怎么填呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401325 使用drcom登陆时，出现： _recv_dialog_packet(PKT_CHALLENGE) failed _recv_dialog_packet(PKT_CHALLENGE) failed _recv_dialog_packet(PKT_CHALLENGE) failed Login failed 这个问题是不是servei …
<zaimatzoain> 大家好
<tone> 好啊  哈哈
<zaimatzoain> 为什么笑一笑了
<kelvansun> 嘿嘿
<zaimatzoain> 呼呼呵呵吼吼嗨嗨
<tone>  - -@
<namoamitabuddha> 看来从 C90 就支持 for (...) { int k; ... } 这种语法了
<cfy> imadper: .
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: block嘛
<^{^> 大家好
<^{^> 谁有sip 我们互打
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: orz
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 大师
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那样做是不是时间代价很大?
<onlylove> 罗杰没来？
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 似乎也可以用 { int k; } 引入 block
<cfy> \rs: namoamitabuddha: js就比较神奇了。。。么block....
<imadper> http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2013-02-21/07278076953.shtml?pid=mm_25282911_0_0
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 索尼推出新一代主机PlayStation 4|索尼|PlayStation|主机_业界_科技时代_新浪网
<cfy> cool..
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 对, 我问特别是 for 循环里面的这种变量是不是有很大的时间代价?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 给代码, 我帮你看汇编输出.
 * imadper 小程序比较效率, 就是看汇编输出就行. 
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: preprocessor 调整
<gebjgd> C99
<\rs> cfy: 你是說js的什麼？
<gebjgd> 你们还挺前卫
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 是不是 -O2 会优化的
<cfy> \rs: js木有block概念
<\rs> cfy: 我以爲你說的是 declaration 和 execution 兩個階段：http://bpaste.net/show/78818/
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Paste #78818 at spacepaste
<cfy> \rs: oh?
<cfy> \rs: 这啥？
<\rs> cfy: 對 scope 後面的 var 聲明，在 var 前面也是能訪問的，只是值爲 undefined，到了 var 給它賦值
<cfy> \rs: 哦
<cfy> \rs: 据说js的function定义更加恐怖，重复定义。。。
<\rs> cfy: function -> fn 就方便很多了
<cfy> \rs: 恩
<Hiso-android> kk:晚上好^ω^
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 有没有用于qss等的编辑器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401330 RT，使用qt creator/qt designer去设计qss（qt style sheet）时，感觉不太方便： 首先，写好的qss不能即时预览，必须先点“OK”，然后再预览或编译，才能看到真实的效果 第二，qt creator/qt designer的预览功能不支持相 …
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: C 里面对负数做除法的行为, 怎么保证 a/b 是不超过 (float) a / b 的最大整数?
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，安装Ubuntu后WIN7无法加载第二块硬盘了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401335 今天装完ubuntu后WIN7无法加载F盘了，情况是这样的： 一共2块硬盘，一块装的WIN7，另一块也是WIN7的文件硬盘 我把第二块非系统盘用WIN7自带的磁盘压缩工具压缩了300G给UBUNTU 然后用光盘安 …
<eexp> 该死的乐乐。难受的片子。
<CyrusYzGTt> wo kan guo , yun tu
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *cF%R&X|'*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cherrot> ofan, 明天找你续费我的VPN :)
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉渣
<jzmer> 今天好神奇：用 https:code.google.com 死活拖着载入的东西换成 http:一下就载入了
<jzmer> https 有那么慢吗？
<cherrot> roylez_, 弱乐席～
<cfy> <cherrot> roylez_, 弱乐席～
<cherrot> roylez_, 看着阿当和蛤蟆在一起 好眼热呢
<roylez_> cherrot: email给我，我发给你个脚本
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 1. www.google.com.hk 2. www.google.com/ncr 3. https://www.google.com ,, do this one by one ,then go can use https
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.com.hk)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google
<cherrot> roylez_, cherrotluo at gmail
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉坨咯
<cherrot> roylez_, 乃要干嘛。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<maplebeats> eexp, 你才2B
<maplebeats> 切肉。。。
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: i know, just that https://code.google.com is slow as hell
<kk> jzmer ⇪ ti: Google Code
<roylez_> cherrot: 给你看看我的录像脚本
<jzmer> has nothing to do with ncr, CyrusYzGTt
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: my google is on a remote offshore island ;)
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ .. normal
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ .. hao ba ,, that oK
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> qq聊多了。。。。
<cfy> 不适应irc了。。。
<maplebeats> cfy, +1
<cfy> maplebeats: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ bs
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: are you so much obsessed in the section sign that you have to replace the colon with it?
 * maplebeats 还是qq好，有妹子，IRC上全gaoji
<jzmer> maplebeats: gaoji?
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ your eng too hard for me.. so I no answer you
<cherrot> roylez_, nethack...
<maplebeats> jzmer, en,gaoji
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: i mean \S in latex
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: \S = section sign in latex
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: and you replaced : with \S
<jzmer> immediately after people's nick
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ .. use xchat,change easy
<cherrot> roylez_, scriptreplay 干嘛用的？
<roylez_> cherrot: script用来录，scriptreplay用来放
<cherrot> roylez_, 哦  为啥写的谁都看不懂？
<roylez_> cherrot: 因为是机器写的
<cherrot> https://plus.google.com/photos/100501698067153508170/albums/5846706456243291729?sqi=110217889490929604107&sqsi=39b302b2-f302-4b73-a0f4-e94d74fccb59 好东西啊
<cherrot> roylez_, 哇  教我～～
<eexp> oops
<roylez_> cherrot eexp https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/record_cmd
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: s/xchat/emacs
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ xchat
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: English is not trustworthy, lol.
<cherrot> roylez_, soga
<eexp> 你的ruby，是学shell來的？
<roylez_> cherrot: 还不赶快切5斤牛肉给我
<roylez_> eexp: ruby写shell脚本，怎么了
<cherrot> roylez_, 为啥终端的输出会乱。。我是gnome-terminal
<eexp> 该打。 roylez_
<cherrot> roylez_, 身上只有渣渣 没有肉～
<eexp> 败坏ruby名声
<roylez_> cherrot: 终端大小不一样，我的比较宽，而且有右边的prompt
<CyrusYzGTt> ruby for bot ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> O_o ,, very think
<eexp> roylez_: 不是可以检测宽度嘛
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<roylez_> eexp: 录下来的，当然按照我这边的宽度来
<cfy> roylez_: .
<eexp> 智能替换你的tab成空格，智能匹配终端吧
<cfy> eexp: ee
<eexp> 嘎蟆
<roylez_> eexp: 你就知道sed...
<eexp> cfy: 给片子看
<eexp> 你才只知道sed嘛。lol
<eexp> ruby好歹也是正则一家的。你居然说sed
<cfy> eexp: 没片子。。
 * roylez_ 睡觉
<maplebeats> 五笔真慢
<jzmer> cherrot: fontconfig
<cherrot> jzmer, ?
<jzmer> cherrot: man fonts-conf
<jzmer> cherrot: 你不是乱码吗？
<cherrot> jzmer, 乱码？
<jzmer> 晕……
<cherrot> jzmer, 哪儿？我没记得说过啊
<jzmer> 你不是gnome-terminal乱码吗？
<jzmer> 有没有用html/css写的terminal？
<cherrot> jzmer, 哦 不是 thanks all the way :)
 * dwjie`` uptime
<dwjie``> exit
<dwjie``> quit
<FrankLv> 不打开 如何通过命令判断文件是unix格式还是dos？ file命令输出里没有此类信息
<reelai> 好像有个什么unix2dos工具啥的吧，直接转就是了
<FrankLv> 我就这么做了 不管三七二一unix2dos,然后 和原来的比对下
<maplebeats> FrankLv, vim之
<cleamoon_> http://acm.zju.edu.cn/onlinejudge/showProblem.do?problemCode=3384
<kk> cleamoon_ s, ⇪ ZOJ :: Problems :: Show Problem
<cleamoon_> oi + 東方....
<kk>  05:40
<knownbad> kk: 西方
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 计划下个月自驾去加州逛逛
<knownbad> 手排档还是自排？
<Alex1000> 有人在嗎?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-22
<jiero> 2011年2月下旬，《辛特尔》的4096×2160像素（4K）版本于网络上发布。这个视频文件比普通视频大得多，接近160GB。在2月25日，16bits版本亦可以下载，但这个版本则高达650GB。导演汤·罗森达尔认为，之前推出的《大雄兔》已成为全球范围内视频设备的参照。现在电影行业向4K版本迈进，而电影保护主义依然
<jiero> 盛行。因此在4K方面的开源研究对知识共享协议的使用者来讲意义重大。
<jiero> 160GB 10分钟。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 160GB/600s 。。。
<jiero> 650GB/600s，每秒 1GB。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 这种视频怎么播放啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, 这种视频不一定要播放啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。。。也是，光一张图就要好久才打开。
<jiero> 600GB/600/25    ~ 粗略看一张也就40MB 平均。
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 求一份c++开发的Emac配置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401368 我自己按照emacs中文的教程配置了一份，但是总是感觉有很多地方不完善的，求一份大家自己用的配置！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chp845 — 2013-02-22 8:12
<jiero> maplebeats: 你是大四？
<alyvin> MSN 无法登录 咋回事了 ？
<alyvin> 难道
<piggybox>  fivesheep_: 好玩的地方很多呢
<gebjgd> alyvin: skype
<alyvin> empathy 里面没有skype
<gebjgd> alyvin: 装
<alyvin> gebjgd: empathy 没有skype  MSN 又登录不上去
<maplebeats> jiero,恩
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 来florida把
<kingbo> 早
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 你在加州?
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 私聊一下?
<onlylove> jiero: 你和banban说的聚会是哪个？金台夕照和大望路那边的那个？
<MeaCulpa> whew
<MeaCulpa> morning
<wiiw> ..
<wiiw> m
<MeaCulpa> 谁看懂这个了...http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/6p7FqSav6Ho
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: {"x-content-type-options"=>"nosniff", "content-length"=>"1262", "content-type"=>"application/x-shockwave-flash"}
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu for touch的系统出来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401376 nexus 7准备刷一下 向导 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install 不知道nakasi 和 nakasig什么区别 求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 molebot — 2013-02-22 9:18
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130222/000118.htm
<kk> abinez s, ⇪ 山东潍坊灌污形成产业链 打井队每年收入数十万_新闻_腾讯网
<wiiw> 这个会污染地表水,和地底下的石油
<MeaCulpa> 如果真有此事，山东的地下水算是被毁了
<alyvin> 为什么在cn  一个行业赚钱了就有那么狗眼红的不行 ？
<wiiw> 这个比大面积杀伤性武器厉害,怀疑是恐怖分子挑拨的
<wiiw> alyvin: 市场经济就是这样,钱比生命重要
<abinez> http://view.news.qq.com/zt2013/pornvideo/index.htm
<kk> abinez s, ⇪ 携带A片赴英访美有风险？_腾讯今日话题
<alyvin> 诶   Chinese
<wiiw> 出国+1
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130219/000138.htm
<kk> abinez s, ⇪ 央视前主播携800部A片被英警方逮捕 或判3年_新闻_腾讯网
<abinez> 800部啊
<abinez> 都是重口味
<wiiw> abinez: 有多重,希望看看
<abinez> 影片或图片描述的行为危及个人生命、令性器官严重受创、人兽交或乱伦等
<abinez> 而拥有此类物品最高可判囚3年
<MeaCulpa> A片没问题，盗版有问题
<abinez> 此次被捕的央视前主播罗某电脑和硬盘中储存的“以虐待东方女子和动物为主要内容的”视频，根据负责案件警官的证词和陪审团的认定，就涉嫌是“极端色情物品”。
<abinez> 英国有成熟的影视分级制度，多数情况下成人携带普通A片或者出版物并不违法。
<alyvin> 别夸大了  主要应该是盗版问题吧
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 也没说盗版，就是过于变态，不是正常sex
<abinez> 但同时英国法律也有明文规定，并不允许持有“极端色情”的物品
<alyvin> 小心CCAV 切你小JJ
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 恩
<MeaCulpa> http://weibo.com/johnnygalecki
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ Johnny_Galecki的微博 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<wiiw> 太血腥了吧...
<MeaCulpa> 我的天
<wiiw> 我还是想看正常的AV
<MeaCulpa> Leonard都来开性浪围脖
<wiiw> 英国分级很合理
<MeaCulpa> 我国没分级制度，没办法
<abinez> 根据英国法律，如果有证据证明嫌疑人可能拥有“极端色情的视频或图片”（比如嫌疑人注册了或者IP地址经常访问具有这些非法内容的网站），警方也可以藉这些证据向法院申请授权，检查嫌疑人的电脑。
<abinez> 这意味着你浏览了某个网页
<MeaCulpa> 所以说我国某些程度上极端自由
<abinez> 你的电脑有可能被警察叔叔检查哦
<wiiw> abinez: 正常的色情的视频或图片 是允许的
<cherrot> roylez, 乐洗澡
<cherrot> roylez, 乐席早
<abinez> 在过海关时电脑、硬盘也不会被检查，但有包装的光盘会被查出“盗版”的风险。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 主席估计还没醒
<MeaCulpa> 查你电脑是可以的，但是你有权利不开机
<abinez> 在美国，即使只收藏了几张儿童色情图片，被发现后也会被获刑3―7年
<cherrot> MeaCu1pa,  MeaCulpa 哦对 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不知道英国如何，有的国家是可以查你电脑，你有权不开机，有权设置全盘加密
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 有权利不开机？ 妙哉。。。
<MeaCulpa> 所以特工有权用nb手段获取你数据，lol
<abinez> 拥有儿童色情图片就是重罪
<MeaCulpa> 就算法律规定你必须开机，你违反此法律的后果还是比儿童色情小
<MeaCulpa> 所以你就死扛即可
<MeaCulpa> 当然在我国死扛无用
<piggybox> abinez: 嗯，老年色情就随便搞了 XD
<abinez> 对拥有极端色情物品，特别是儿童色情物品的嫌疑人，警方甚至会“钓鱼执法”
<MeaCulpa> 我记得欧洲有个啥交易员让公司损失好多，丫死扛不开机
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 那是人家讲法律讲证据，不得不钓鱼
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我国直接抄家
<abinez> 2011年被捕的美国驻伦敦大使馆外交安全人员詹姆斯・查尔斯・卡菲尔蒂（James Charles Cafferty）就是一个例子。由于FBI在之前的网络付款记录发现他有可能是儿童色情物品的购买者，但还难以确定，所以FBI便通过Email向他发送了一封内含有一个地下儿童色情网站的链接和访问密码的邮件。而后的事情发展证明了FBI的怀疑，詹姆斯点开并访问了那个不存
<abinez> 在的地下儿童色情网站。再之后，就是FBI申请对他的电脑进行检查，并发现了数万张儿童色情图片。
<MeaCulpa> 我们这里儿童口味重，还能出去帮大人买烟酒呢
<abinez> 这是自由
<wiiw> 买烟酒正常
<MeaCulpa> 在很多发达国家都是违法的
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 恩还是我国自由
<abinez> 外国就这样
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我家附近路边民工，司机，中午路边席地而坐，喝酒打牌赌博，自由啊，这在Las Vegas都是要坐牢的
<abinez> 有时候，你放个屁都有可能违反了某条法律
<MeaCulpa> Nevada州严的不的了
<MeaCulpa> 路边喝酒，NB
<MeaCulpa> 路边赌博，NB
<MeaCulpa> 路边吃饭都犯法
<wiiw> 要看什么路
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 不管什么路，Vegas这三条都不行
<wiiw> 如果是乡下,谁看得见
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 魔都郊区，哪怕是市区，最多城管来劝离
<wiiw> 乡下菜花地里啪啪啪
<abinez> 野战
<wiiw> Vegas 有菜花地吗?
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 你这是中国人逻辑，西方人认为喝酒赌博比啪啪啪危害大的多
<MeaCulpa> 啪啪啪至少不会啪出肺癌
<piggybox> 还有益身心健康呢
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 酒可以少喝点,少喝不影响健康
<abinez> 啪啪可以美容养颜
<wiiw> 中医里面,酒有时可以当药引
<wiiw> 啪啪可以促进血液循环...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 啪啪啪容易闹出性病和aids
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/news/pics/hv1/37/171/1268/82495342.jpg
<wiiw> gebjgd: 肯定要和信任的人啪啪
<piggybox> gebjgd: 不戴套那是缺乏安全意识
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 套套
<wiiw> piggybox: 对,就像电工,带电操作.
<MeaCulpa> lol
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/news/pics/hv1/37/171/1268/82495342.jpg
<abinez> 洛杉矶市中心，据当地媒体称，这一地区治安状况很差，许多吸毒人员、抢劫者以及流浪汉聚集于此。
<abinez> 这是谣言吧？
<cherrot> abinez, There are really bad things behind this wall. lol~
<abinez> 米国的治安状况怎么会很差呢？
<abinez> 居然还有流浪汉
<MeaCulpa> abinez: Just like I said, 美国犯罪率比我国高很多
<MeaCulpa> abinez: Just like I said, 美国犯罪率比我国高很多，原因是，我国路边赌博打架不计入犯罪率
<cherrot> abinez, 米国又不是天堂  流浪汉应该也不少吧
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 米国比我国安全，但是犯罪率高很多，就这个道理，未成年人烟酒，路边打架，都计入犯罪率
<abinez> 不经过法院审讯宣判的都不计入吧
<cherrot> abinez, 白天流浪 晚上去教堂收容所
<MeaCulpa> 我国80%违法行为不计入犯罪率
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 调停的也计入的
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 就是计入量大而已
<MeaCulpa> 家暴这里也很少算犯罪吧
<piggybox> 美国大城市都犯罪率高
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130222/000242.htm#p=6
<kk> abinez s, ⇪ 在美失踪加拿大华裔女生被发现陈尸酒店水箱_新闻_腾讯网
<MeaCulpa> 如果把偷车偷手机钱包啥的也算犯罪率..
<MeaCulpa> 我国显然高很多
<MeaCulpa> 迷一样的女生
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 国人喜欢揭露美帝的不好 来平息自己一心向美的想法和决心
<wiiw> 不超过3000元, 没有刑事责任
<wiiw> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.2.73/BACKUPS /mnt -o username=luis,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，其实美帝那边也一样
<MeaCulpa> 刚才那个youtube, 说中国黑客的，谁看懂了...
<MeaCulpa> 谁看懂这个了...http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/6p7FqSav6Ho
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: {"length"=>"1257", "type"=>"application/x-shockwave-flash"}
<wiiw> Cecil酒店
<MeaCulpa> 罪犯圣地
<wiiw> 不正规,估计吸毒都有吧
<sunsweet> m
<sunsweet> 我用andchat登的
<sunsweet> 手机上的
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 源和升级问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401379 Code: deb ftp://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main non-free contrib deb-src ftp://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main non-free contrib deb http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main contrib non-free deb-src http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main contrib non-free …
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 网速慢很纠结。。。
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, MeaCu1pa 是你基友？
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: ... 打算做bot, 一直没写，连着...
<wiiw> 手机号码 15921937229 归属地查询 上海 上海 - 中国移动
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, ... 这视频谁做的？
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: dunno
<wiiw> google 同一个手机可以注册多个邮箱?
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, who is it?  看不懂。。。
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 好吧 英文都没听全。。。
<abinez> http://linux.ubuntu.org.cn/news/216525.html
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 是一个黑客工具吧, beta 版本
<maplebeats> cherrot, 实习年录用函是直接回复邮件就行了对吧？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 对
<maplebeats> cherrot, 这邮件居然不支持非IE，我这看起来是乱的。。。
<guang> 谁能帮我申请一个nessus激活码啊。国内貌似申请不了
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Career_Plaza/1397512
<kk> bluezd s, ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<lpy> 曙光。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 呵呵
<wiiw> maplebeats: ie9 都出来了
<kevinstar> cat /proc/$(ps auxf|grep '\/usr\/sbin\/sshd'|awk '{print $2}')/maps|grep libkeyutils 中的/maps 是什么意思？
<maplebeats> wiiw, ....ie9出来了又不支持XP
<wiiw> maplebeats: 你还用xp啊...
<wiiw> maplebeats: 换ubuntu
<pity> 奇怪，在 .bashrc 里写了一个别名，source .bashrc 后执行它居然提示不存在
<pity> 奇怪，在 .bashrc 里写了一个别名，source .bashrc 后执行它居然提示不存在
<maplebeats> wiiw, xp是我的最爱，不要黑它
<wiiw> maplebeats: 好吧
<maplebeats> pity, reolad一下呢
<kevinstar> maplebeats,  cat /proc/$(ps auxf|grep '\/usr\/sbin\/sshd'|awk '{print $2}')/maps|grep libkeyutils 中的/maps 是什么意思？
<pity> maplebeats: 咋 reload？
<maplebeats> pity, 关了再开呗。。。
<maplebeats> wiiw, 只是玩玩游戏，XP不2选啊
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 不知道，awk用得少。。
<wiiw> maplebeats: 是的,我有时玩dota
<pity> maplebeats: 公司的服务器，我不能关。我退出登录再重新登入也不行
<maplebeats> pity, 难道你用的不是bash...
<imadper> kevinstar: 文件名.
<imadper> kevinstar: 这个不就是看/proc/xxx/maps 的一句话吗
<pity> maplebeats: 呃，是 sh
<wiiw> sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<pity> maplebeats: 敢情是这样
<maplebeats> imadper, 大虾就是大虾。。。我都没看到那个括号= =
<kevinstar> imadper, 这个可以把/map与前面的结果连起来吗？
<pity> maplebeats: sh 用啥配置文件？
<imadper> kevinstar: 可以.
<maplebeats> pity, imadper大虾知道不，ss的配置文件
<imadper> ss是啥?
<maplebeats> sh..
<kevinstar> imadper,那把/map 移到‘’中呢？
<imadper> kevinstar: 肯定不行呀.................
<pity> imadper: 这台机器是 centos 的
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 移进去报错呀
<imadper> pity: 不用shell... 不太了解, 要是别的时候能帮你差一下, 不过我现在要去找领导签字下班了, sorry, pity哥
<\rs> imadper: 下班真早！
<pity> imadper: 你先忙着，我再看看
<cherrot> maplebeats, 要实习了？
<imadper> \rs: 下午带妹子去面试.
<maplebeats> cherrot, 恩，我现在有点后悔了= =
<maplebeats> imadper, “带”妹子？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 为毛？深圳多好的
<maplebeats> cherrot, 没妹子陪
<imadper> pity: 贴你的 alias那句命令看看? 我先去签字, 回来帮你看. 或者会有别人帮你看
<cherrot> maplebeats, http://i.imgur.com/KVPtLHn.png
<pity> imadper: 嗯
<cherrot> maplebeats, 深圳的红包。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你的？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我在北京 红包个位数。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 每个1块到100块不等。。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我在家还不是一样的
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我们这有人收到了5毛的红包 哈哈
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你妹子不陪你去？那她去哪
<maplebeats> cherrot, 杭州
<cherrot> maplebeats, ... 悲剧
<maplebeats> cherrot, 是吧，我也感觉悲剧，我想去杭州了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 杭州有啥好公司？ 我只知道阿里的说。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 异地。。。唉。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哎
<\rs> imadper: orz..
 * maplebeats 我怎么感觉我在你身上看到了我的影子
<maplebeats> cherrot, 北飘好耍不。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 北京全是奇葩
<cherrot> maplebeats, 来了毁三观的  说认真的
<imadper> \rs: 你在北京?
<\rs> imadper: en
<maplebeats> cherrot, 嘛，了解。。。什么时候我也去毁一次
<imadper> maplebeats: 别扯淡了, 深圳妹子又多又漂亮又开放又有钱, 去毛杭州.
<kevinstar> mapl
<imadper> pity: 给看看你的.bashrc?
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 我想去深圳
<imadper> pity: 我半点走, 还有十多分钟呢~
<maplebeats> imadper, 再漂亮有个毛用？又不是你的
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 想去就去啊，我还没去就不想去了
<imadper> maplebeats: 先得有, 然后多, 然后漂亮, 然后再考虑要哪个. 找妹子还不容易.
<kevinstar> imadper, 腰细，波大
 * imadper 去微薄搜索 深圳高校模特大赛
<maplebeats> imadper, 重庆还多呢，怎么没我的
<imadper> maplebeats: 你渣.
<imadper> maplebeats: 你喜欢cherrot, 别的妹子不敢对你下手.
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 开两宝马去学校
<maplebeats> imadper, 那不一样了
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 在哪去能抢到宝马？
<imadper> maplebeats: 喵的, 你一个基佬, 竟然问我你为什么没有妹子....
 * imadper 劳斯莱斯
<pity> imadper: 好像跟 .bashrc 没关系，我的 shell 是 sh，所以 source .bashrc 后没效果
<pity> imadper: 我不知道 sh 的配置文件叫啥
<evan886> 在广州的哥么
<imadper> \rs: ofan 编译的时候, 启用sse优化, ssse优化, 有效果吗?
<wzssyqa> pity: .profile
<maplebeats> imadper, 我有妹子！！(只有基老才到处说别人是基佬
<pity> wzssyqa: 我试试
<gebjgd> pity: ubuntu？
<pity> gebjgd: centos
<gebjgd> pity: 你越来越高端了
<pity> gebjgd: 基础知道很差，不高端
 * imadper ack启动真慢....
<cherrot> maplebeats, 等你丫毁过一次你就不这么想了
<cherrot> imadper, 你终于明白我对你的真心了？
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 快给我支付宝打1krmb过来
 * maplebeats 你们还是快开房吧
<gebjgd> pity: 用arch
<cherrot> imadper, 丫先把屁股掰开 让我看看值不值
<pity> gebjgd: 公司的服务器，我没有选择权
<ofan> imadper: 普通程序效果不大，具体看gcc的文档
<reelai> 我去，这里是技术讨论区还是水区啊？
<cherrot> maplebeats, imadper 羞羞
<maplebeats> reelai, 水区
<piggybox> reelai: 基本是水区
<maplebeats> imadper, 害羞了？
<imadper> ofan: i386好像连mmx都不开....
<pity> 我晕，改名为 .profile 也不行
<gebjgd> pity: 你当SA了？
<pity> .profile .bashrc .bash_profile 都试了，根本不加载
<pity> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> pity: 恭喜 换工作了
<gebjgd> pity: 终于踏入这不归路了
<reelai> 既然是水区，打个广告，求职SA～3年经验，装XP忒快～T_T~
<pity> gebjgd: :D
<maplebeats> reelai, :D
<pity> gebjgd: 就当玩儿
<imadper> 装系统那是it干的活吧?
<jiam1> 装ｘｐ是网管吧
<gebjgd> reelai: 我们都要求装win7了
<jiam1> 跟ｓａ　没啥关系
<maplebeats> imadper, 难道你没装过？
<imadper> maplebeats: 不会.
<maplebeats> imadper, 少骗人
<imadper> 没骗人.
<maplebeats> sa不是劳工么？
<pity> imadper: 我登录那台服务器用到最多的是 ssh 跳板，但每次连接都乱码，所以我想通过 .bashrc 里设置一下 #LANG 什么的改一下
<imadper> pity: 这个, 你确定你的是bash?
<pity> maplebeats: 是
<pity> imadper: 不是 bash 啊，是 sh
<pity> imadper: sh 是上古时期的吧……
<imadper> pity: echo $SHELL
<pity> imadper: /bin/sh
<imadper> pity: 真的是sh呀... 我了个擦...
<pity> imadper: 君以为呢
<imadper> pity: 真心没用过, 咱晚上聊, 我得去接妹子来面试了...
<pity> imadper: 嗯，忙着
<imadper> pity: 我以为得是个现代的shell实现呢..
<pity> imadper: 我也没料到
<kingbo> pity:/bin/sh是个软连接吧？
<maplebeats> pity, 哈哈，我料到了。。。
<maplebeats> pity, 可惜不会。。。
<pity> kingbo: /bin/sh -> bash 怎么会这样？
<kingbo> pity: 正常啊，文件系统强大！
<pity> kingbo: 我手动进入下层 bash 中就可以了，真没想到会这样
<kingbo> pity: 我用过的几个系统好象默认的都是bash
<pity> kingbo: 我也从没遇到过用 sh 的啊。公司的其它服务器好像都是 bash，但不知道跳板机为什么要用 sh
<soiamso> pity: .profile just use in login shell
<reelai> soiamso no-login shell 一般用的是哪个配置文件啊？
<pity> soiamso: 但 source .profile 也不生效
<soiamso> reelai: use .profile, relogin again before use non-login shelll
<soiamso> pity: 不会吧
<soiamso> pity: 手工输入呢？
<kingbo> pity: 你用跳板做什么用？
<pity> soiamso: 手动输入正常
<pity> kingbo: 检查其它服务器用
<soiamso> pity: local remote 问题？
<kingbo> pity: 直接输入bash，应该能转到bash下吧?
<pity> soiamso: 嗯，应该是
<pity> kingbo: 是的，转入下层 bash 后 .bashrc 就生效了
<kingbo> pity: 看看/etc/passwd内你的默认shell是什么，找到相应的配置文件，加上bash看能不能转成你要的默认环境
<pity> kingbo: 估计我没权限查看那个文件
<kingbo> pity: 这个是可以的
<\rs> reelai: http://blog.flowblok.id.au/2013-02/shell-startup-scripts.html
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Shell startup scripts — flowblok’s blog
<pity> kingbo: 晕，我的用户名居然没在 /etc/passwd 文件里
<kingbo> pity: 你确认是ssh登录，不是webssh类的？
<kingbo> 吃饭
<pity> kingbo: 是 ssh
 * jiero 去应聘，发现图标啥的全是 Photoshop，不会用。一会儿走人，不过碰到小学同学了。被开车带回家。
<pity> 其它服务器上的 $LANG 是 en_US.UTF-8，跳板机上是 en_US，即使 export 为 en_US.UTF-8 ssh 到其它服务器时也乱码
<reelai> \rs : ths :D
<yunfan>  adam8157 贵司有谁研究rpi不?
<pity> 跳板机上的 ssh 是包装过的，可能不是用的 UTF-8 编码
<soiamso> jiero: 全文重点是最后一句？
<pity> jiero: 哪里还能碰到小学同学？
<jiero> pity: 。。。
<jiero> soiamso: 都不是重点。
<adam8157> yunfan: 我就不明白了... rpi有什么好? 而且有什么好研究的.... 就是一个小arm机而已嘛
<jiero> soiamso: 没有一句是重点。
 * jiero 因此更加确认自己是异端
<yunfan> adam8157: 因为他便宜 如此而已。 我前领导编译rpi的内核编译不过 想找个人请教下 你有人推荐么?
<adam8157> yunfan: 编译不过的事情贴到这里就好了...
<Router2> adam8157: 我拿来挂BT，跑个小服务什么的
<adam8157> yunfan: 问 bluezd , 他有rpi
<yunfan> adam8157: 你少忽悠 你自己都不玩arm的 贴这里找谁回答去？
 * pity 吃饭去
<adam8157> yunfan: 用得着很懂arm才能解决内核编译问题?
<yunfan> adam8157: 因为出问题了多半是arm相关的
<adam8157> yunfan: 问 bluezd 好了
<yunfan> adam8157: 我已经告诉我那个前领导了
<yunfan> 还有个问题 有没有可能让wget 或者curl这种工具在 服务器返回 4xx 5xx这类status才输出 一般的200这些不输出?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04挂起，恢复后无线无法连接。重启后可以连接。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401385 RT。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2013-02-22 3:44
<jiero> 论坛坏了？
<soiamso> jiero: 没有
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: curl --head --fail
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 可以让curl遇到不正常header 返回费0给shell
<MeaCulpa> s/费/非
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那不错 多谢
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣
<roylez> jiero: 异端渣渣
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，搞过群捞url的都知道的，哈哈
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 我们这边是有个走web的cron触发处理而已 不过刚刚确定可以移除那个任务了 因为代码的编写者 我们这里的程序员都不认识 ！！！！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我发现我老婆工作40%时间是对照两份名单里名字的匹配，我觉得要是换了我几秒种就做完了...要不我也改行吧...
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa, 这么爽的工作？我也要去:(
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 废话，你显然应聘不能过
<maplebeats> roylez, 为啥？
<jiero> roylez:  喳喳。
<MeaCulpa> vim, grep, assosiate hash... 人间的妹子文书主要就干这
<soiamso> maplebeats: 老板认为不用这么多时间的人不努力
<jiero> maplebeats: 。对啊。
<MeaCulpa> 要是妹子都会这些，和世界翻天了
 * adam8157 男怕入错行啊!
<maplebeats> soiamso, 原来如此= =
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 一年旅游两次，一次出国
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 她们还是最烂的，好的钱多
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa, 这不科学！
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 也就是比比人名字的活
<maplebeats> adam8157, 入错行了？
<soiamso> maplebeats: good work, hard work paradox
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 不科学的事情多了去了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 去做文书多好
 * maplebeats 想转行想了好多年了。。。
<maplebeats> adam8157, 语文不及格能做文书么
<MeaCulpa> 做厨师不错
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 我语文不及格
 * maplebeats 当初有个编辑职位让我去，我没去，现在后悔啊:(
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa, 你语文不及格又没影响
<Chaos`Eternal> 各位大师
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的单位密码是我去年密码的第7次md5, 我花了1礼拜还是没记住....
<Chaos`Eternal> 我现在有一个源码目录，里面有 debian/rules
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa, .......多长
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 8 位
<Chaos`Eternal> 我想做deb文件
<Chaos`Eternal> 怎么做
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好密码
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 迭代md5
<Chaos`Eternal> MeaCu1pa, 你应该反过来做
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa, 。。。那每次用的时候算一次。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 比如，去年的是第99次
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 算的次数是公钥
<Chaos`Eternal> 今年的用第98次
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 原始密码是密钥
<Chaos`Eternal> 这样才安全
<MeaCulpa> Chaos`Eternal: 次数也可以是随机数，只要记住即可
<Chaos`Eternal> 百年之后，你反正也用不上密码了
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, = =.蛋蛋疼
<Chaos`Eternal> 不，如果有人知道你去年的密码，就可以推出你以后每年的密码
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 你不在18摸不知道我们的苦
<MeaCulpa> Chaos`Eternal: 对
<Chaos`Eternal> 但是用我的方案
<Chaos`Eternal> 就算他知道了
<MeaCulpa> Chaos`Eternal: 只要暴力算即可
<Chaos`Eternal> 也美发推
<Chaos`Eternal> 没法
<MeaCulpa> Chaos`Eternal: 我不是为了加密...我是为了记住...
<Chaos`Eternal> 算了，我不跟18摸的人交流，他们总是比你有理由
<onlylove> jiero: 你和banban说的聚会是哪个？金台夕照和大望路那边的那个？
<MeaCulpa> Chaos`Eternal: 不能以我的水准来提高我公司
<Chaos`Eternal> 嘿嘿
<Chaos`Eternal> 刚才的问题啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 谁知道怎么打包啊
<maplebeats> 关机，走人
<Chaos`Eternal> 我用dpkg-buildpackage, 说我没有orig.tar.gz
<alpha080> bios密码忘记了。。。
<alpha080> 撞墙= =
<Chaos`Eternal> 算了，直接上土法， debian/rules binary
 * MeaCulpa 奇了，我的WindowsXP怎么开始支持-做命令行参数标志符了...应该/啊
<onlylove> alpha080: 放电没商量
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 本来就支持
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦...传统的都是/
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不过是有的有-有的只能用/
<Router2> jiero 是说明天有个linux聚会？
<onlylove> 对啊，刚问他没回话呢
<alpha080> onlylove: 42。。。没办法鸟
<alpha080> 等明儿有空了再试试看
<onlylove> banban说想去，想拉人去来着，今天没见
<alpha080> 今天没法用独立显卡鸟，本来想装steam来着
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: dir就不行，dir -b
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 但是ipconfig可以，我说了，不是所有的
<MeaCulpa> Steam Linux没啥意思，都是些本来就装起来很方便的游戏或者免费的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: dir的b是做啥用的，我就知道p w
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 相当于ls -1
<MeaCulpa> 对于管道党显然非常有用
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个支持管道么……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Windows啊，nealy POSIX的OS啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你晕啦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 很早就支持了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，是我老土了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刚开始用linux的时候真不习惯用- ，现在用/ 觉得很怪异了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 从来不用，因为觉得那货没那么高级，而且通常都是偷懒的时候才用，比方说设置ip或者批量删除文件
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: cmd.exe软挡在进程管理，其他都可以
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个看过没？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac565497
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 杨子荣style - AcFun弹幕视频网
<MeaCulpa> dos 时代来的东西，进程管理功能少
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没...
<onlylove> 罗杰在不在啊……
<onlylove> > "jiero"*10
<kk> onlylove, jierojierojierojierojierojierojierojierojierojiero
<Chaos`Eternal> > "jiero\n"*10
<kk> Chaos`Eternal, jiero jiero jiero jiero jiero jiero jiero jiero jiero jiero
<Chaos`Eternal> > "jiero\n%s"*1
<kk> Chaos`Eternal, jiero %s
<roylez> > "jiero\t" * 10
<alpha080> 新的chrome book居然是usb2.0，谷歌的人脑门子都被电梯夹了么？
<MeaCulpa>  > "jiero\b" * 10
<kk> MeaCulpa, jierojierojierojierojierojierojierojierojierojiero
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ you want usb3.0 ??
<roylez> adam8157 yunfan http://www.smzdm.com/out-scary-soviet-russian-civilian-gas-mask-gp-5-masks-13-49.html
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 出去吓人吧！Soviet Russian Civilian Gas Mask 苏俄GP-5民用防毒面具　$13.49-Amazon-实用工具,海淘特价-什么值得买
<adam8157> yunfan: 你前老板真不会这么... 他说网上有讨论, 但是他不熟悉... 这个没多难吧
<soiamso> alpha080: 三爽？
<alpha080> 据说比较快。。
<alpha080> soiamso: 好歹cpu都i5了。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 买不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要5个
<alpha080> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/02/21/google-announces-chromebook-pixel/
<kk> alpha080 ⇪ t: Google 正式发布 Chromebook Pixel：1.8GHz Core i5 处理器，2,560 x 1,700 分辨率触控屏
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .... 北京人用，你这魔都土著要这个干啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 合伙买他10个
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 切洋葱，还有开摩托车时候...
<cherrot> MeaCu1pa, 3M的P95都满足不了你了啊
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，我那时候去俄罗斯应该买的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我不要....
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 我以前在日企，SAS的时候公司采购了一批
<MeaCulpa> 巨型大白兔：
<MeaCulpa> 要下单联系我噢。旺旺是我名字
<MeaCulpa> 去淘宝看看
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 隆重推荐 UBUNTU 下最好的手绘软件 Krita Version 2.6.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401392 UBUNTU 下最好的手绘软件 Krita Version 2.6.0，比之前的MyPaint要好用功能更齐全，比win的Paint只强不差！！！ 2013-02-22.png 官方网址：http://krita.org/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2013-02-22 12:29
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 活的么？
<alpha080> MeaCulpa: 兔子尿尿很臭的，你确定要买？
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 这是那个卖面具的淘宝店家...
<J0hnnyChan> hi
<kk> J0hnnyChan, 不要玩机器人
<kk> J0hnnyChan, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<J0hnnyChan> bunengdazhongwen
<alpha080> 倒。起这么个名字
<J0hnnyChan> ？
<J0hnnyChan> sha yi si
<J0hnnyChan> zhe mingzi zale
<jiero> onlylove:  在。
<jiero> Router2:  onlylove  ？
<jiero> onlylove:  那个。。。是 linux user group 常规活动吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 那你说的是哪个
<Router2> jiero 昨天听说周末有个linux用户的聚会活动
<jiero> onlylove: 就是这个啊。
<jiero> onlylove: http://blug.chinalug.org/
<onlylove> jiero: 那个听hamo他们讲好像是老外比较多％你要去？
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Beijing GNU/Linux User Group (BLUG) - Home
<onlylove> jiero: banban昨天问有没有人要去
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 我要是有兔子，就宰了取个脚留作幸运物品
<jiero> onlylove:  老外也是人啊。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。你好可怕。。。
 * jiero 一直不理解用动物部件作用品的心态。。。
 * jiero 怕死动物。。。
 * jiero 一般不怕活得，但是死掉的都不敢碰。所以不会做肉食。
<yunfan> adam8157: 术业有专攻嘛 你要问avr问题 问他就可以了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你吃素的啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 半素
<MeaCulpa> chinalug很怪，貌似没几个中国人
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 自己绝对不会做。
<onlylove> jiero: 几点啊，晚上？你要去看到banban和她说下，看看他要不要去
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我一直对洋人吃素很好奇，貌似有很多种类，不同单词？你介绍下
<yunfan> roylez: 亚马逊曾经卖过类似的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那种，可以吃蛋的叫啥？可以吃乳制品的叫啥？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 中国linux用户就不多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我也是看过wikipedia才知道些，不懂。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 洋人更不多
<roylez> yunfan: 你没买？
<yunfan> roylez: 买这个治标不治本 我准备治本了
<onlylove> jiero: 你现在在帝都？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我在魔都见过洋人在路边向人们宣扬素食主义，我那时候就想问，我们国家有泸州肥儿粉，你们洋人娃娃不吃奶吃啥....
<jiero> onlylove: 我说了我不在啊。。。所以你陪banban去吧。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/white-phu-my-netbook-google-chromebook-pixel-chrome-os-2560-1700-touch-32gb-ssd-1tb-of-cloud-storage.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 白富美上网本：Google Chromebook Pixel（Chrome OS、2560*1700触摸、32GB SSD、1TB云存储）　$1299（限美国IP）-GooglePlay.-海淘特价,笔记本电脑,高端秀-什么值得买
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 以后散热估计都学苹果了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 喝母亲的奶。吃搅拌食物。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我妹就是用搅拌食物当主食。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 母奶也是混的啊
<onlylove> jiero: 她就那么想去么……
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我国有纯素的粉
<jiero> onlylove: 我给你私人信息了？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 总觉得吃母乳 和吃胎盘的性质差不多
<yunfan> jiero: 你和你妹妹差多少岁？
<jiero> yunfan:  24岁。
<jiero> yunfan: 和 19岁。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我明白了，Vegetarian 一般是可以吃奶，蛋，蜂蜜的，大多数洋人都是
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那些极端的不吃，不使用动物物品的，叫Vegan
<MeaCulpa> 奶蛋密不碰
<onlylove> 蜂蜜不就是糖么……
<onlylove> 连那个都不碰
<jiero> MeaCulpa: wikipeida 我开了没看。
 * jiero 的脑子记不住了
<yunfan> jiero: 那你父母现在多大?
<jiero> yunfan: 你说呢。
<jiero> yunfan:  double my age
<jiero> yunfan:  60的
<yunfan> jiero: 怎么60？？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你给他解决了么?
<jiero> yunfan:  1960.。。
<yunfan> 一样大？
<jiero> yunfan: 我爸小点。同年
<yunfan> 你不是说double么 48的人怎么1960？
<jiero> yunfan: 我不是 24吧。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你30了？
<jiero> yunfan:  1960 的人现在多大？
<yunfan> 53
<jiero> 52.
<yunfan> 你26 ， 那你刚才说24
<jiero> yunfan: 我什么时候说我是24？？？？
<yunfan> 05:15:37    jiero | yunfan:  24岁。                                                                        │ dlan
<yunfan> 05:15:49    jiero | yunfan: 和 19岁。
<jiero> [13:14]	yunfan	jiero: 你和你妹妹差多少岁？
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 好 我明白你意思了 你说你24的时候 你妹妹19
<jiero> yunfan: 屁。。。
<yunfan> 额 难道你妹妹2岁?
<jiero> yunfan: 就是 2岁。
<jiero> yunfan: 还有个 9岁。
<yunfan> jiero: 额 你妈妈是后妈么？
<jiero> yunfan: 不是亲妹妹
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 1:4.2.7-1ubuntu1 这是最新版的？
<yunfan> jiero: 快说
<jiero> yunfan: 不是后妈。。。
<alpha080> 领养的？
<jiero> yunfan: 都说了不是亲妹妹。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。你凑啥数。
<yunfan> jiero: 我说2岁那个
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 身材别像你即可
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我身材确实不好
<jiero> yunfan: 是舅舅一家的。
<yunfan> jiero: 你身材还行吧 就是长得猥琐
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。我身材很烂好不好。
<alpha080> jiero: 我发现我不识数了。。
<jiero> alpha080: 难道你真的80了？
<yunfan> jiero: 额 破灭了我一个希望 我还以为你妈妈高龄产妇呢 那样我就有希望以后多生几个了
<yunfan> jiero: 好坏都是相对的 你的比我的好多了
<alpha080> yunfan: 想多了吧，计划生育才不会放开呢
<jiero> yunfan: 呃。笨笨啊。找媳妇时找个小的。
<jiero> yunfan: 找个18的，能给你生到你不能生为止。
<jiero> yunfan: 或者被生孩子这件事折磨死，换另一个。。。
 * jiero 邪恶。。。
<yunfan> alpha080: 会 因为我是读生子女 我找的老婆多半也是读生的
<yunfan> jiero: 你果然邪恶
<yunfan> 我可是认真的 我想多要几个孩子
<jiero> yunfan: 因为见到了一个牧师 5年 四个孩子。。。
 * jiero 认为这是混蛋的表现。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 额 是天主教的吧
<jiero> yunfan: 基督教的。。。
<yunfan> 额 新教是可以让人带套的来着
<MeaCulpa> 天主教大部分不提倡节育
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 基督教国内一般指各类新教
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 还有提倡的?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 但是在袋鼠国，你的用词不一定合适
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 天知道那个门派的
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  恩，我也不知道。
 * jiero 说错了，是我不知道门派。
 * jiero 所有的都差不多。。。的感觉
<MeaCulpa> 这问题太敏感，也就和中国人可以多讨论
<jiero> 俄罗斯人？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: montypython的电影里有个讽刺天主教的段子  每一个精子都是神圣的
 * MeaCulpa 中指末端开裂，打字痛..
<jiero> 开裂。
<yunfan> 现在你知道你老婆的感受了
 * jiero 最近一次被提醒宗教问题是：The star icon refers to people navigating by stars; maybe this is more
<jiero> understandable to people in Christian-influenced countries. (Given the whole tale with the three wise men finding Jesus and all.)
<jiero> yunfan: ？中指开裂和老婆有什么关系？
<alpha080> http://184.154.128.246/htm_data/7/1302/870279.html
<kk> alpha080 s, ⇪ [图说]  我学习一直上不去，就是因为这个校服的原因（02.21） 草榴社
<jiero> yunfan: 今天我坐一个女同学的车，她和我提在北京孩子上学没着落 - 我说了，我没想要孩子，她那惊讶劲 让我十分惊讶。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 老婆被你上的时候的感受
<alpha080> jiero: 看第20条新闻。
<jiero> yunfan: 呃。我没老婆。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不要孩子？
<yunfan> jiero: 我希望大家都跟你这么想 然后我就可以多生了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我没想要。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 和你没关系，你爹妈要不要....
<alpha080> jiero: 袋鼠国国立悉尼大学现在成为大陆分校了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你没资格选择要不要
<jzmer> 能不能让https伪装成http？
<alpha080> yunfan: 就算大家都不生，你也得领准生证去
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得以他回迁天朝这种案例来看 他爹妈的内心不是一般的强大 所以可以接受他不要孩子
<jzmer> alpha080: 去关岛生去
<yunfan> alpha080: 那没关系 证件和这个两码事
<yunfan> jzmer: 关键是如何去
<yunfan> 关岛好像整岛都是军事基地
<jzmer> yunfan: 旅游签证
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我爹妈不行，如果我不要孩子，他们要我剔骨还父，剐肉还母
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> alpha080:  。。。。
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 真的假的？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 合同关系，你的明白
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你要退回爹妈抚养金钱和时间才能获得自由
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。你的孩子给她们了？
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 中国人不都这样么？穷，三代人养一代人
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 希望你以后牺牲下自己 不要孩子向你还就行了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是啊，我的孩子我要养好，作为他们养我的条件
<yunfan> jzmer: 孕妇拿得到？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 是啊，总有做出改变的时候
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 但愿我能做到
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这算什么事啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 很简单的契约关系
 * jiero 更糊涂了。。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你迁出魔都就成了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没$
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 穿越中越边境到河内坐飞机
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 逃跑？非大丈夫所为
<alpha080> jzmer: 到时候回来没有学上阿
<jzmer> 或者到免签证国家换乘
<jzmer> 然后政治避难
<MeaCulpa> 给我国免签的国家基本给全世界都免签...
<\rs> hash chain
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: lol
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 印度尼西亚
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 应该是给我们免签的国家基本都不会想去的
<jzmer> 是转机
<jzmer> 先到目的地，然后在目的地买他国机票
<jzmer> 前提是你有真实的避难背景
<jzmer> 然后能搞得到护照
<jzmer> 最后躲得过中国海关的围追堵截
<MeaCulpa> 去干嘛...
<MeaCulpa> 找个国家等大赦？
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 那也未必 也有一些国家是对全球都免签的 所以天朝也跟着沾光
<jzmer> 只要你有真实的避难背景，不需要打折
<jzmer> 大赦
<MeaCulpa> 去转轮子啊...
<yunfan> jzmer: 问题是哥没有大蛇背景
<MeaCulpa> 或者顶着DLLM的shit 甘露丸去
<jzmer> dllm至少是流亡政府首脑，想想西哈努克在中国
<MeaCulpa> http://www-31.ibm.com/cn/promotion/intellistation/6220i20/6220i20.shtml
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ IBM 中国 - IBM IntelliStation 专业图形工作站
<jzmer> 凭什么你们可以shit dllm而没有人shit西哈努克
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: dllm不是zd首脑
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，用amd处理器....Cell呢
<jzmer> 国家首脑
<jzmer> 流亡国家首脑
<MeaCulpa> 还好意思说
<jzmer> ibm 不是没有 pc 业务了吗？
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 你那是给dllm扣帽子了，人家只是个宗教领袖，最多有政治倾向
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 零售民用pc业务
<jiero> alpha080:  哦。悉尼大学确实是主要是中国人。早知道了。
<jiero> alpha080: 名气问题。
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 至少在未解放的tabot他是政府首脑
<jzmer> 是sovereign
<jzmer> 噶厦是后来的
<jzmer> 就像queen-pm的关系
<jzmer> dllm就是queen
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: dllm现在对西方标榜的自己只是宗教领袖，西方人也这么认为，TG不搞宣传的
<jzmer> 当然他又是queen又是精神领袖
<jzmer> 就像vatican的pope
<jiero> 呃。我被踢了？
<jzmer> 所以你们如果对xjp有忌讳，就不能对dllm没有忌讳
<MeaCulpa> dllm很高明的，不惹火上身
<jzmer> 在海峡对面的戴高乐政府依旧有它自己的尊严
<MeaCulpa> 不过tg也就在等他挂掉
<jzmer> 不因为vichy政府的投降而有所减少
<piggybox> 缩写真多
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 达赖让土共忽悠得国也没了 部下也给灭了 至今对土共也不是全盘反对  我觉得人家做到这个份上 真是仁至义尽了 但是老实人就容易被欺负 土共就老喜欢捏他
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没有吧，我觉得正好相反，dllm有舆论优势，tg不屑，也没能力
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但怎么说 他的话语还是温和 谨慎的  和民运轮子和维独不一样
<yunfan> 这可能跟他是混宗教的有关系
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是，但是他的攻击力更高些，他说些一般般的话，老外就拿来quote当名言的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 西方人对于神秘主义总有一种莫名热爱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有人翻译啊。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那这个是西方人的事 不能怪到他头上啊 难道西方人热爱吃面 我们就非得吃饭来对抗么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: hmm也是
<piggybox> jiero: 翻译？达赖不需要吧
<iGoogle> 不温和不行啊。否则没人支持了
<jzmer> 这让我想起了ethiopia 的 selassie 皇帝
 * MeaCulpa 小时候见过些喇嘛像流氓一样，一直对他们有反感
<iGoogle> 喇嘛是统治阶级啊。当然牛
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 你小时候见过喇嘛？
 * MeaCulpa 小时候总感觉他们性饥渴
<iGoogle> 。。
<jzmer> 在哪里？
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 恩，泡妞忽悠大妈的多了去了
<jiero> piggybox: 哦英语确实不需要
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 魔都啊，来收女弟子的
<jzmer> 晕
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 这种只要看到一次就映像深刻，别人哪怕说他们一辈子好话我都不信
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  。
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 好吧，时间地点，情境
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 看到台湾的佛光寺作为之后，我再也不信南方佛家了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不知道西方人洋妞有没有
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 都一样
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 小时候，某内部交流
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 你别问了，没啥好说的，宗教问题没啥好讨论
<jiero> jzmer: 宗教就是，你信了，一切都合理了。
 * jiero 从基督教那里学得。
<jzmer> 那中世纪罗马的pornocracy呢？
<iGoogle> jiero: 对的。和算命差不多
<iGoogle> 大师，现在不漫天飞嘛
<adam8157> iGoogle: 大师
<iGoogle> adam8157: 蛋大师
<iGoogle> adam8157: Git蛋大师
<MeaCulpa> dllm那票叫“上师”
<MeaCulpa> 突出“上”
<MeaCulpa> Git蛋上人
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: pl上人
<iGoogle> G蛋大师
<jiero> adam8157: 你被调侃了。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 倒是对岸一天到晚骂 图共还要搞个办公室赔热脸
<yunfan> 灵智上人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: TG松鸡策略，全世界都骂，还不许自己人上社交骂场回嘴的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: ]
<MeaCulpa> 这就是小屋效应，沉默的人必然倍群起而骂之
<jiero> yunfan: 土共聪明啊，只做力所能及的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 苦了百姓啊，到处被人骂，想回嘴，尼玛reset
<jzmer> 应该反过来
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你才不会回骂吧。
<MeaCulpa> http://3g.i139.cn/pams2/m/s.do?c=27832&j=d&p=31&r=17823704
<jzmer> 让被骂的人加入全世界的阵营
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 女老师勾引900男生,精液美容
<jzmer> 然后干掉那个剩下的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我有时候还是忍不住翻墙出去回骂一下
<iGoogle> 鸟语骂？我们不会啊。gaoji MeaCulpa
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实那女老师挺好的 他长得很好 许多人求之不得呢
<iGoogle> 探讨一个技术问题，她如何收集的液体？ MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 不知道
<iGoogle> 试管接的？ lol
<jzmer> 这是统治策略
<jzmer> 转移视线
<yunfan> iGoogle: 颜射
<yunfan> iGoogle: 或者套套
<iGoogle> yunfan: 显得你都试过
<yunfan> iGoogle: 猜猜不行么
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  。。。你给的链接一搜说是假的。因为我觉得英语老师，直接搜英文的介绍就不会相信这种事吧。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 气球。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 吹气球
<jzmer> 你看前几天有人以政治原因要我禁言，
<jzmer> 而现在绝不会有人以黄赌毒原因要你们禁言
<jzmer> 这就是统治的策略
<yunfan> jiero: ]
<jiero> yunfan: 我之前在想中国人就想不出一种现代体育运动么？
<jiero> yunfan: 后来也发现日本好像也没。是不是东亚都没有啊。
 * jiero 然后想到了打气球可以当运动玩。
<jiero> 定个标准。
<jiero> 气球比较特殊的。容易破。~\
<jzmer> jiero: 现代没有中国人
<yunfan> jiero: 因为现代体育运动肯定要发源于有大量现代有闲阶级的地方 东亚历史上比较落后嘛
<Chaos`Eternal> 是崖山之后无中华
<jzmer> 很好，说了我没有明说的。
<jzmer> 而且中国人的提法也有问题
<jzmer> 现代中国是强加的政治术语
<jzmer> 伴随的中华民族也成了强加的政治术语
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯，所谓大众意义上的中国人，不过是蒙古人和马来人的混血而已
<jzmer> 还要加上一点
<jzmer> 接受某国的统治
<Chaos`Eternal> 中国的图腾也是蒙古的狼图腾和马来人的蛇图腾的混合
<jzmer> 因为某种原因没有或不能逃出来
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以中国人的图腾是狼口蛇身
<jzmer> 所以如果你要问为什么中国人没有新的体育项目，你不应该问你所认同的中国人
<yunfan> 差不多啊 马来人古代就是在中国南方混的来着
<jzmer> 你应该问那些制定了中国人这个名词的那些人
<iGoogle> 额。这2个说啥呢
<jiero> iGoogle: 这两个是历史学者。
<jiero> iGoogle: 埋在历史里的学者。
<jzmer> jiero: 我问你，你自认为是中国人吗？
<jiero> jzmer: 我管这个干嘛。。。
<jiero> jzmer: 过去的东西我不在意，现在认同的和未来认同的才重要。
<jzmer> jiero: 那你管现代体育项目做什么？
<jiero> jzmer: 就是现在在进行的体育项目。
<jiero> jzmer: 和训练
<jzmer> 认同是不会有的
<jzmer> 认同不是被某一个国家或政党定义它有，它就会有的
<jiero> jzmer: 。那是什么？
<jiero> yunfan: 日本人有闲去打棒球。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> roylez 。。。你就喜欢拿人出气么。。。恶主席
<kevinstar> 我基本就是无政府
 * kevinstar 尼玛，能不断网吗？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 今天升级后,skype不能使用了. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401405 今天升级后,skype突然不能使用了,换了几个版本都是报, 段错误 (核心已转储) 有人遇到吗?有解决的请告知,谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 kingzhuzh — 2013-02-22 15:01
<Hiso-android> kk:kon ni ji wa ~~
<alvin_rxg> Hiso-android: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *>x>@8*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<GUNDAM> 呀滅爹～
<CyrusYzGTt> yamiedie.. ??
<GUNDAM> 呀滅爹～呀滅爹～～一庫～
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 你被踩了尾巴了?
<CyrusYzGTt> you AV kan ?/]
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 少了動態庫文件在哪裏下載？
<onlylove> GUNDAM: are you okey?
<GUNDAM> CyrusYzGTt: kuaibo~good!
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ .. for linux??
<GUNDAM> CyrusYzGTt: 快播有linux咩 擦～
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ ting shuo you ge shi di san fang de ,,
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *ag_k%S}*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<GUNDAM> CyrusYzGTt: wine下可能有解決方案
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ ..hmm
<GUNDAM> libssl.so.6動態庫文件少了，在哪裏下載
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 不用开电脑 直接拿电视盒子就能看
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 先告訴我那動態文件怎麽搞定先
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 不用快播 直接youtube 或者看电视
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 話說，我一直不知道youtube怎麽看動漫
<aakoon> 没用过youtube呢
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 不看动漫
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 只看欧美白人动作片
<fa1c0n-china> 刚才找了好多关于irc命令怎么有好多都不能在自己客户端上用来？
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: youtube上可以看咩？
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 我超喜歡俄羅斯乳神阿
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 身材越棒
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 身材超棒
<GUNDAM> :-*
<fa1c0n-china> GUNDAM: ……
<aakoon> 乌斑兔什么的，在线看电影最爽了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么SD卡是只读，不能写？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401409 图1 统计信息: 发表于 由 VOKU — 2013-02-22 15:56
<aakoon> 卡上的小开关
<GUNDAM> 我擦 我剛剛說的動態庫你們看見了嗎
<GUNDAM> libssl.so.6動態庫，求下載。沒了他maya開不起來
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: blender
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 裝了，有時我要用到maya
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 忘记maya吧 就用blender
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 我擦，我知道解決方法的
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 做個軟連接就可以搞定
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 但我感覺有點不穩定的樣子
<GUNDAM> :'(
<GUNDAM> :-D尼瑪
<GUNDAM> 下次應該認真看幫忙文檔才行
<iGoogle> tap the Build number 7 times to see the Developer Options
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么出来个 GUNDAM ？
<gfrog> bluezd: 今天摔了好几次啊
<GUNDAM> O:-)
<bluezd> gfrog: 回来了
<gfrog> bluezd: 下午没滑，直接撤了
<GUNDAM> gfrog: irc不是可能隨便進的咩
<GUNDAM> gfrog: irc不是可以隨便進的咩
<gfrog> GUNDAM: 名字很好
 * bluezd LOL
<GUNDAM> gfrog: 哇大西 剛大木！
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你真退化到不会骑车了？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 。。。
<bluezd> gfrog: 你们中午吃得好吗？
<iGoogle> 3条腿都退化了？
<gfrog> bluezd: 烂他妈给烂开门儿
<gebjgd> 苹果党都开车 不会骑单车?
<bluezd> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 烂到家啦。啧啧，春晚乃没看？
<bluezd> gfrog: 看了一点
<gfrog> bluezd: 蔡明那段儿经典的该看一次，太毒舌了。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 似乎你很喜欢吐槽姐啊
<gfrog> iGoogle: 多搞笑啊
<iGoogle> 是搞笑。只是都是网络词语的组合。
<bluezd> gfrog: 回去看看
<iGoogle> 没创新
<cherrot> iGoogle, 春晚啥时候创新过
<bluezd> gfrog: 元宵晚会倒是可以看看
<iGoogle> 陈佩斯的前几个，那算
<iGoogle> 咋没av新年晚会
<iGoogle> audio video
<pity> 原来我厂的跳板机上的 ssh 程序是 zh_CN.GB18030 的，需要把 terminal 改成 zh_CN.GB18030 才能正常显示登录信息，那我宁由可由它乱码了……
<jzmer> pity: 什么是跳板机？
<jzmer> 万恶的gb用utf-8不就完了？
<pity> jzmer: 就是用来登录一大堆设备的一台机器
<pity> jzmer: 可能考虑到公司里用 windows 的比较多吧
<jzmer> pity: windows 可以也支持 utf-8 的……
<bbiao> hello
<pity> jzmer: 万一他们不会改呢？
<kk> bbiao, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<bbiao> pity，你厂是“走你”么？
<lpy> 写lisp，在sbcl里面，两个函数要互相调用对方，会出现  undefined function...请问怎么办？
<bbiao> whois pity
<jzmer> zouni?
<jzmer> pity: unicode 已经出来这么多年了
<jzmer> pity: 对于win98-也已经有layer支持了
<jzmer> 你们还不migrate
<jzmer> 不可救药
<lpy> with-compilation-unit
<jzmer> gb18030就是跨平台的障碍嘛
<pity> jzmer: 我等小喽啰说了不算的
<jzmer> pity: 微软有applocale
<kk> 新 Full Circle开源杂志 • Full Circle Python特刊下载！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401419 Python特刊总计出了6期。 第1期下载地址如下： http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issuePY01_en.pdf 其它各期下载地址依次类推。 en.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 aerowolf — 2013-02-22 17:01
<jzmer> 如果你们默认ascii/unicode
<jzmer> 实在不行 iconv
<pity> jzmer: 没事儿，反正就几句无关紧要的重复信息
<pity> 我厂 2011 年录制的一份视频培训资料居然是 352x288 的，还是拿摄像头对着屏幕录的像，难道那老师不知道有屏幕录像工具吗？
<bbiao> 厂里发元宵了
<qiao> 有个滑雪的手机游戏叫什么名字啊。。
<tinahua> weather 浦东
 * pity 撤了
<StephBot> 糟糕了，我刚刚离开了一下，然后回来发现gdm没有显示用户名和密码框。怎么办？
<hollc>  
<StephBot> 有没有办法可以只重新启动gdm而不关闭桌面上运行的程序？
<cherrot> StephBot, 你终端登陆进去  或者  重启service? 重启service不知道会不会保留session
<cherrot> StephBot, 貌似不会
<StephBot> 我现在终端已经登录进去了……但是我session里面有进程正在升级发行版……怎么办？
<cherrot> StephBot, 在终端查看状态。。。等升级完了再说 哈哈哈
<StephBot> 我觉得我不可能轻松等到发行版升级结束。但是我现在解锁界面没有正常加载……另，似乎我这里安装flashplugin会因为不能下载而卡死？！
<StephBot> 我担心电脑卡在安装flashplugin那里……
<StephBot> 在终端查看状态的话……我用的还是watch ps a...不大好看
<StephBot> 而且貌似安装更新的过程中好像有时还会要求用户确认一些东西？
<StephBot> 之前有一个要求我选择是否先关闭apache2/cron之类的程序的框，要我选OK/cancel
<cherrot> StephBot, 哦对
<StephBot> 万一卡在那种地方我不就一辈子都装不完了？
<StephBot> 而且更新发行版的话……我担心中断会导致很严重的后果……
<cherrot> StephBot, 没啥严重后果
<StephBot> 我不想重装啊……
<cherrot> StephBot, 你看看文档吧 或许有办法
<cherrot> StephBot, gdm的
<StephBot> 好吧……
<StephBot> man gdm里面几乎什么都没有……
<StephBot> 明明我的gnome-shell类型的音量控制器、辅助功能列表都加载出来了啊……到底发生什么了？
<StephBot> 按Esc回到用户选择界面都没用……
 * cherrot 突然想起  Take the red pill... 是出自哪里了。。。
<jzmer> cherrot: matrix
<cherrot> jzmer, yeah :)
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • [求助]ubuntu server LTS 12.04安装vsftpd,虚拟用户登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401423 各位大神,我来求助了,还请大侠不灵赐教,菜鸟在此拜谢了. 小弟在折腾vsftpd,按照 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=368282 这个指引,磕磕碰碰已完成大半,现已实现登陆及下载,但 …
<tinahua> url
<jzmer> windows上如何安装华文黑体？
<jzmer> windows 说两个 ttc 不是 valid font file
<fa1c0n-china> 我安装好“Oracle VM virtualBox”然后在里面新建虚拟机，可是为什么不能连接到网络呢？而且我已经选择“nat”了吖！
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 用什么命令格式化SD卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401425 统计信息: 发表于 由 VOKU — 2013-02-22 19:07
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • Win7与ubuntu双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401431 Win7下想安装ubuntu12.10组成双系统，给linux单独画出来一块硬盘，约30G，安装时选择的自定义安装，手动分配的/,/boot,/home和交换分区，安装完成后提示重启，重启自动进入了windows，请问怎么开机加入进入linux的选项 …
<freeflying> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-phone-up-running-on-samsung-galaxy-s3
<kk> freeflying ⇪ t: Ubuntu Touch Preview Up & Running On Samsung Galaxy S III | OMG! Ubuntu!
<^{^> hello world
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04 学校登录网页无法跳转 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401432 大家好， 我们学校wifi是链接后打开浏览器，然后自动跳转到一个输入用户名和密码的网页，输入后便可以上网。 我刚刚安装了ubuntu12.04， 可以找到学校wifi，但是打开浏览器后不自动跳转 …
<______________> 大家好
<kk> ______________, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<ll1> gimp不可以旋转查看图像啊
<________________> 叮
<`}`> 哈
<`}`> copycat
<[H][E][L][L][O]> 大家好
<kk> [H][E][L][L][O], 好.. .  ㍬ 
<[F][U][C][K]{U}> 大家好
<kk> [F][U][C][K]{U}, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<endle> [F][U][C][K]{U}, 你无不无聊
<[F][U][C][K]{U}> 我现在无聊着啊
<[F][U][C][K]{U}> 弄 ddns 弄的无聊了 就来调戏下IRCD
<[F][][C][K]> All I wanna is U
<freeflying> test
<kk> freeflying, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<freeflying> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<kk> freeflying ⇪ ti: Touch/Porting - Ubuntu Wiki
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • flume日志收集系统,怎么定义flow out的文件名? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401433 flume:一个类似scribe的日志收集系统官方网站如下 http://flume.apache.org/index.html 现在有一个问题就是我把日志收集后在sink到文件中的时候,flume自动生成的日志格式问是一些随机数( …
<sulit> 晚上好
<sulit> 怎么没人说话
<sulit> 鸥鸟、
<sulit> onlylove: 你在内蒙？
<sulit> ofan: 你啥时候当了管理员？
<little-key-yuki> join this place
<little-key-yuki> we can happy to communication
<little-key-yuki> ass we can !
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 小狼毫（RIME）输入特殊字符的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401435 申明：刚刚在Win下试验成功。请大家在U下尝试。 1.新建1个文本文件，一定要是UTF8编码的。 2.在此文件中输入特殊符号和编码，格式为： Code: 符号 编码 序号 比如 Code: √ cfqc 1 之间按Ta …
<happyaron> freeflying: yes
<happyaron> freeflying: 不过还是建议你用ppa，ubuntu里的不一定能跟上。
<GUNDAM> http://imagebin.org/247726 大神 帮我看看这要装啥字体包？
<kk> GUNDAM ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<GUNDAM> 大神～～
<GUNDAM> 出来冒个泡阿
<thmBuddrist> 华康小女体
<GUNDAM> thmBuddrist: 真想喷你一脸狗屎～
<freeflying> happyaron: ppa地址给一个吧
<GUNDAM> freeflying: 不是happyaron 那字体我下载过 没用
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ yum install wqy-*
<freeflying> GUNDAM: 啥字体？
<GUNDAM> CyrusYzGTt: opensuse zypper in
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ . I go to watch xiaoshuo
<GUNDAM> CyrusYzGTt: 我擦～帮我看看先呀
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ never use suse .. I don not know how to use
<GUNDAM> CyrusYzGTt: ok ,think~
<alpha080> suse源里没这玩意儿
<GUNDAM> alpha080: 是阿，有的话就好解决了
<alpha080> GUNDAM:msfonts里面也没这个么？？
<GUNDAM> msfonts有这个源吗？
<alpha080> 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ http://blog.csdn.net/ingvar08/article/details/6838367
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: openSUSE上安装文泉驿(wqy)中文字体 - Ingvar - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<alpha080> 自己网上找找吧
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ http://www.wenq.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=347
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 文泉驿 • 查看主题 - Suse中的中文字体
<abinez> 老爸好罗嗦哦
<abinez> 烦死了
<alpha080> 他不要这个字体
<abinez> 为啥老爸这样罗嗦
<alpha080> abinez: 直接灭了吧
<abinez> 晕倒，
<abinez> 他理论一大堆
<GUNDAM> CyrusYzGTt: 装那字体就可以了？
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ ni gen ta shuo , shuo zhe me duo lilun, jiu qu na nuobeierjiang
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *<c{P_?*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<abinez> 神马强词夺理、、、、
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ ..
<alpha080> abinez: 直接物理攻击，被攻击对象进入沉默状态，持续10分钟
<abinez> 唉
<Hiso-android> kk:晚上好^ω^
<abinez> 烦就是了
<abinez> 超级罗嗦的老爸、、、
<alpha080> GUNDAM: 你在什么状况下得到这个错误的？
<abinez> 每天都喝酒
<alpha080> 自己装下这个字体试试看嘛
<Hiso-android> kk:不理我么π_π
<Hiso-android> 啊咧？kk呢？
<Hiso-android> kk不见了！
<Hiso-android> π_π我的kk呢？还我的kkT_T
<GUNDAM> alpha080: 运行的时候，提示无法载入这个字体
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ mkdir -p /usr/share/fonts/normal ; mv *.tt{f,f} /usr/share/fonts/normal ; fc-cache -f -v
<GUNDAM> CyrusYzGTt: 没有normal目录
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ mkdir -p /usr/share/fonts/normal
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 你啥系统，这样教别人的
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ fedora
<alpha080> GUNDAM: 你字体弄成系统字体还是个人字体？我不知道你是在什么状况下得到这个错误提示的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ selinux on , cd /usr/share/fonts/normal ; chcon system_u:object_r:fonts_t:s0 *
<^{^> 大家好
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<GUNDAM> 搞定了
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ selinux on , cd /usr/share/fonts/normal ; chcon system_u:object_r:fonts_t:s0 *
<GUNDAM> x11 font 字体装上 就好了
<GUNDAM> CyrusYzGTt: 我搞定了
<CyrusYzGTt> GUNDAM§ na jiu gun da m
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Vc.+z#*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<reelai> 云输入法也可以用在GTK或者QT中？
<bird_> help
<GUNDAM> grub2 引导的时候那分辨率在哪里修改？
<debianer> 各位，最近g+没屏蔽了，好奇怪
<debianer> 感觉g+比微博好用多了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 问下这个
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: http://www.byvoid.com/blog/c-global-variables-in-multiple-files
<GUNDAM> 有屏蔽阿
<kk> namoamitabuddha s, ⇪ C语言中跨文件的全局变量 - BYVoid
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 在所有函数外部定义的变量就是 external variables 吧?
<GUNDAM> ubuntu软件中心有个icomix的软件，请发一下主页连接
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 我的理解（可能有誤）是不在當前文件定義的變量(extern)
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 至少同名的变量不可能被定义两次, 这在 K&R 上如是说:
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: By default, external variables and functions have the property that all references to them by the same name, EVEN FROM FUNCTIONS COMPILED SEPARATELY, are references to the SAME THING.
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 关于 external 的说明是这样的
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: The adjective "external" is used in contrast to "internal", which describes the arguments and variables defined inside functions. External variables are defined outside of any function, and are thus potentially available to many functions.
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 明天再看, 今天先 skim 下这段. 因为读到这里我觉得和前些天看到 byvoid 上的文章有出入, 所以今天又上 byvoid 把这文章找出来了.
<debianer> gun
<debianer> GUNDAM: 我这里真没有屏蔽
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 這個特性是鏈接器的問題，strong/weak reference，可以用 nm 查看符號，應該不是標準C定義的
<debianer> GUNDAM: 在安卓手机上真的能用
<GUNDAM> debianer: 你出国了？
<debianer> GUNDAM: 在邵阳
<cleamoon> 妈妈说：你爸看郭德纲的相声，从头到尾笑得前仰后合，鼻涕眼泪都笑出来，快喘不上气了，终于等演完了把脸擦干净，平静下来之后说了一句：不好看。#槽点很奇怪
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 与其研究这些没用的还不如下载一个写的好的c程序看看呢
<GUNDAM> debianer: 邵阳 是哪里？ 湖南咩？ 还是帝都？
<jiero> cleamoon:  哦。我是看了泰囧，多数笑不出来。只觉得蠢。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 那就是一个他以前说过的相声合集
<debianer> GUNDAM: 湖南邵阳
<jiero> cleamoon: 我没看过郭德纲
<jiero> 郭德纲长什么样子，出什么声音。。。我都不知道。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 对了。你是大学么？
<cleamoon> http://www.lordofthejars.com/2013/02/the-reality-of-developers-life.html
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ ti: One Jar To Rule Them All: The Reality of Developer's Life
<cleamoon> jiero, 明年上
<cleamoon> 李天一被指爱玩弄女性 绰号“海淀银枪小霸王”......  // 无力吐槽
<GUNDAM> 李天一 是什么狗？
<fyodor_> freeflying: ub 中国有人参与 ubuntu phone 开发了么？
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 李双江的狗崽子
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: implicit declaration 蛮可怕的
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 共产主义的接班人
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 以后管你们的官们
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我是红领巾阿 臥槽 ，自己人！
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 你是官吗？不是？那不是自己人
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 例如 (C语言) 如果不写 declaration 然后 foo() 一下, 默认就声明成 int foo(void) 了. 只有 -Wall 的时候才会警告...
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 没几个人会那么写程序...
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 研究过 Hoare 逻辑不?
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 沒
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我觉得例如 while (--lim > 0) 这种带有副作用的 condition expression 比较难在 Hoare logic 里面形式化.
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 臥槽 我是天桥底说书的阿，五毛党阿  尼玛！
<namoamitabuddha> 太多 side effect 的确蛮头疼的.
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 五毛党又如何？你还不了解共产党？不想灭你的时候你是什么他都无所谓，想灭你的时候你是什么他都管不着。在中国只有两种人：官和奴隶。无论你想不想做，你也只有这两个选择
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 快救我阿～
<cleamoon> Gu
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 想办法当官去呀
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我家世代农民阿，到我这代就成屌丝了
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 农民也能当官呀。只要把别人用来吃喝嫖赌的钱都送给其他的官，让他去吃喝嫖赌你就能当官了
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 尼玛，我这辈子只能做屌丝了
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, ......你就那么不想送礼吗？
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我只爱技术活
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我要改变世界
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 你要在国外我会对你说：好呀，也许你就是下一个乔布斯。在国内我会对你说：呵呵
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我是改革者。我是新人类！ 我是刚大木！
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 好呀，也许你就是下一个刘晓波~
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 那我改怎么办/
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 刘晓波是什么狗？
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 农民也分靠天吃饭和卖特供粮食的。厨师也分找不着工作和空勤灶的。技术也分屌丝码农和上海帮的。事在人为
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 一个被判了11年的改革者
 * leyle 哦，都睡了么？
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 听起来好像很厉害的样子
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 不厉害，你去宰几个人判的比这个多
<GUNDAM> ***leyle: 没睡阿
<jiero> 。。。
<leyle> GUNDAM: 哦
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我砍人就去罗威砍，还有3房一厅，电视，电脑，的监狱住
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 挪威...
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 不光是那个呢，一天三顿饭，两顿肉，有健身房，图书馆，澡堂子
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我知道打错字了，我忘了那字怎么写了！
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 五笔？高手呀
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我们一起去吧～多杀点人！
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 我就在挪威旁边
<jiero> 恩。
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 五笔我只用了两节课的时候就回去了，我会乱说
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 以前初二的时候，二节课学会了
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 懒得学五笔，我字都忘的差不多了，五笔没法用
<jiero> GUNDAM: 。。。你真的应该去当 freelancer。。。
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 你现在在用ubuntu吗？
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 那是哪里？你不是沼阳吗？
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 没在用ubuntu
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 谁说我在沼阳了.....
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我现在就是freelancer
<jiero> GUNDAM: 哦。那你关心的很多啊。
<piggybox> 一直以为五笔是秘书学的。。。
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 咦  那是哪里？
<leyle> 做一个自由程序员，需要哪些能力啊？
<jiero> leyle: 太宽泛了。。。你自己分析下吧。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 其实我是做影视动画的 T_T
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 瑞典
<GUNDAM> piggybox: 你也可以学
<leyle> GUNDAM: 你是一个freelancer不是很爽么？
<jiero> GUNDAM: 呃。。。是北京？
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我最喜欢吃瑞士糖了
<GUNDAM> leyle: 我擦，我在家啃老阿
<jiero> GUNDAM: 。。。
<jiero> GUNDAM: 呃。。。
<jiero> GUNDAM: 那就做作品啊。影视的在家也可以玩玩。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我在深圳
<jiero> GUNDAM: 哦。做个深圳多美的影视作品发给市政府，要钱。
<jiero> GUNDAM: 以前拍照片的就是去人家婚礼拍，要钱。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我以前在深圳动漫基地的时候 那些的动画就是骗政府钱的
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 和瑞士没什么关系...不过我们这里糖味道也不错
<jiero> GUNDAM: 确实，你搞些不骗钱的，就要好了。
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 你们那里的表最了名
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 也不是我们...那是瑞士......
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我和我基友一直想做成人动画！
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 瑞士不是在瑞典咩？
<piggybox> GUNDAM: 是两个国家
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, .......
<jiero> GUNDAM: 两人穿动作感应设备，形成3D模型？
<GUNDAM> piggybox: 我擦 ，我从小就不好好读书。
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 国外爽不？
<jiero> GUNDAM: 。。。多读书，就不会抱怨太多了。。。
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 爽呀
<GUNDAM> jiero: 不是，那个是动作捕捉
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 你在国外做啥 ？
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 做学生
<jiero> GUNDAM: 感应和捕捉不一样用语？
<jiero> GUNDAM: cleamoon 未成年孩子
<cleamoon> jiero, 成年了
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我现在只喜欢英文和数学这两门
<jiero> GUNDAM: 哦。那么你可以当翻译，然后出去啊。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 不一样，捕捉只能捕捉动作数据。不过如果用捕捉的话动作就不好看了。不能做到很夸张，只能用来参考，好的动作还是要手动一桢一桢的K
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 国外的大学好阿
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 嗯，教的内容比国内教的有用
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 是阿，国内的是硬式教程，你就背会就好了
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 嗯，高中还好，大学还这样就SB了
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我读完中专就没读了
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 也好
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 好个鬼，没文凭 空有一身技术不行
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 只有文凭什么都不会更不行
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 反正文凭是进大公司的基本要素之一
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 但是技术是那高工资的基本要素之一
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 晕 要考虑国情阿  关系什么的你怎么忽略了
<gebjgd> 推荐你们几本人生必读的好书
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 关系和文凭技术都没关系呀
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 回来了吗？
<gebjgd> http://book.douban.com/doulist/848882/?start=0&filter=
<kk> gebjgd s, ⇪ 那些令我脱胎换骨的书籍（一般人我不告诉他噢~）
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 你那里现在是白天 ？
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 傍晚
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我说你怎么这么有精神
<piggybox> 防身洗脑书，囧
<cleamoon> 这个书单太高级了
<cleamoon> 轻功是怎样炼成的，作者: 沙子，出版社: 中国社会科学出版社
<cleamoon> TM轻功都算科学技术了.....
<gebjgd> @pufei：其实李双江老师那个职务在北京真不算大，当年曾听说一个段子：某日301医院门诊排队，一老头抱怨“老子堂堂少将都要排队”。队伍中有人立刻指责“老子中将排队说啥没有？”这时主治医生把大褂一脱露出少将肩章大喝“大家都是将军，闹什么闹”。
<knownbad> 洛杉矶的说法是街上商店招牌掉了下来扎伤了两人，其中一人是律师另一个成了他将来的客户。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, lol
<cleamoon> lol： 国家都崛起了，我们只能微勃
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 你丫又来美国抢钱了啊
<knownbad> fivesheep_: zo
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 刚在staples上买了台电脑
<knownbad> 微勃=微微勃起？
<knownbad> 干嘛想不开？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: http://www.staples.com/Lenovo-H430-57311430-Desktop-PC/product_985090 还要个75的coupon 税前375
<kk> fivesheep_ s, ⇪ Lenovo H430-57311430 Desktop PC | Staples®
<knownbad> 还好是i5.
<knownbad> 用了公司的i5 laptop觉得还好。
<knownbad> 但i7 desktop确实很好用。
<bingowrt> 我想请问一下，真么样才能把nouveau禁止掉
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 卸载了nouveau
<bingowrt> ....我是新手，今天才装的...怎么卸载啊？
<LiaoTao> bingowrt, http://linuxers.org/howto/how-remove-nouveau-drivers-ubuntu
<kk> LiaoTao ⇪ t: How to remove or uninstall Nouveau drivers from Ubuntu | Linuxers
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 什么系统？
<bingowrt> 1210
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 新手为什么要禁止nouveau？
<bingowrt> 要装nv的驱动。。
<fivesheep_> 先用用, 不好再换
<cleamoon> bingowrt, nv驱动装就好了
<bingowrt> 可是
<bingowrt> 他给我说要把nouveau关了
<bingowrt> 要不就不能继续
<LiaoTao> 啊？
<cleamoon> bingowrt, lol...看上面那个链接吧
<cleamoon> <knownbad> 用了公司的i5 laptop觉得还好。
<cleamoon> <knownbad> 但i7 desktop确实很好用。
<cleamoon> <bingowrt> 我想请问一下，真么样才能把nouveau禁止掉
<cleamoon> lol.....
<cleamoon> http://linuxers.org/howto/how-remove-nouveau-drivers-ubuntu
<knownbad> 干我屁事？
<bingowrt> 我按照网上的方法卸载驱动
<bingowrt> 现在拖动都会卡
<bingowrt> 但是还是不行
<cleamoon> knownbad, 按错了
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 重启
<bingowrt> sudo reboot以后也是这样
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 现在安装nv呢？
<bingowrt> 不行。。。
<bingowrt> 那个东西是他的宿敌
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 还让卸载nouveau？
<xuhl> 都没睡啊？
<bingowrt> 恩我还在想办法
<bingowrt> blacklist是不行了
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 把网上卸载的方法再做一遍
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 别忘了用apt卸载
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 你打算去哪里玩？
<bingowrt> 基本上都试过
<LiaoTao> bingowrt, 你还把nvidia的装置了吗？
<bingowrt> 什么装置？
<xuhl> 我装了nvidia，但我始终不知道我的机器有没有使用n卡，还是使用intel卡？
<cleamoon> bingowrt, apt-get --purge remove nouveau
<cleamoon> xuhl, 安装正确就是n卡
<bingowrt> 有
<bingowrt> 这个命令我输过
<xuhl> 我安装的是闭源驱动nvidia-drivers
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 再输一遍
<bingowrt> 恩。。。
<bingowrt> 没有用
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 输出什么？
<LiaoTao> xuhl, sudo eselect opengl set nvidia 吧
<xuhl> 我的机器是双显卡，怎么看我的机器现在用的是N卡还intel卡？
<bingowrt> 等下，我刚才sh nvidia.run去了
<xuhl> 哦，没设置，当前是xorg-x1
<bingowrt> 显示的东西都没了。。
<LiaoTao> xorg的是intel
<xuhl> 哦，设置好了，使用glxgears测试，发觉第一个显示是266FPS，然后就跟xorg-x11一样是60FPS
<xuhl> 而且齿轮旋转比xorg-x11更卡
<LiaoTao> 奇怪...
<bingowrt> cleamoon
<bingowrt> reading package list done
<bingowrt> bulding depengencytree
<LiaoTao> xuhl, glxinfo 说什么呢
<bingowrt> reading state information.. done
<bingowrt> 不过
<bingowrt> 最后一句
<xuhl> direct rendering: No
<bingowrt> unable to locate package nouveau
<LiaoTao> xuhl，glx vendor string 是 NVIDIA 还是？
<bingowrt> 是这样
<cleamoon> bingowrt, nouveau已经卸载了
<xuhl> server glx vendor string: SGI
<cleamoon> bingowrt, apt-get install nvidia
<xuhl> server glx vendor string: SGI
<LiaoTao> xuhl, 那就不是NVIDIA
<bingowrt> 我再sh 下
<xuhl> 恩
<LiaoTao> nvidia.ko 加载好了没？
<xuhl> NVIDIA加载好了
<bingowrt> 然后呢
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 显示什么？
<LiaoTao> xuhl, 那我不够懂ubuntu！ 祝你好运
<xuhl> thank
<cleamoon> xuhl, 你怎么知道nvidia加载了？
<bingowrt> unable to locate package nvidia
<bingowrt> 需要把x关了么
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 靠....没有nvidia这个包....
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 不需要，你就没这个包
<cleamoon> bingowrt, apt-cache search nvidia
<xuhl> lsmod 显示已经加载的模块，lsmod | grep nvidia
<bingowrt> 一大堆东西。。。
<bingowrt> 我用手机实在是打不下了
<bingowrt> 电脑这边x关掉以后现在用不了了
<bingowrt> 只能打命令
<cleamoon> xuhl, 有个麻烦的招，下个cuda程序，看看能不能运行...
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 把x打开呀
<bingowrt> ....不会。。怎么开呢
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 你怎么关的....
<bingowrt> 不好意思我今天才开始学的。。
<cleamoon> bingowrt, startx
<bingowrt> ....我reboot了
<cleamoon> 也行
<LiaoTao> 嘿嘿 世界上所有的新手都一样
<bingowrt> 是啊。。。
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 我以前2多了
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 不但我也2多了，而且我第一个试试装的Linux是Gentoo
<LiaoTao> 头疼真不少
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, ......你强
<bingowrt> 我已经从晚上搞到现在了
<fivesheep_> knownbad: sf?
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 开机了吗？
<bingowrt> 开了
<bingowrt> 现在来irc
<bingowrt> 不过。。。
<cleamoon> bingowrt, apt-cache search nvidia
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 那时候帮我的芬兰人肯定不同意 ：D
<bingowrt> 我的输入法
<bingowrt> 没有中文了。。。
<bingowrt> 刚才还有的
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 说英文
<bingowrt2> okay
<bingowrt2> im here
<cleamoon> bingowrt, apt-cache search nvidia
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 装gentoo之前有操作系统的经验吗？
<bingowrt2> no command apt
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 自驾游
<cleamoon> bingowrt2, apt-cache
<knownbad> 跟女友私奔？
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 我好像操作了几次Windows吧 没记清楚
<bingowrt> 怎么复制不出来？
<LiaoTao> 13岁
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> ~@@
<fivesheep_> 找工作去
<bingowrt2> wrt@wrt-System-Product-Name:~$ ^C wrt@wrt-System-Product-Name:~$ apt-chche search nvidia No command 'apt-chche' found, did you mean:  Command 'apt-cache' from package 'apt' (main) apt-chche: command not found wrt@wrt-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-cache search nvidia dmraid - Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool jockey-common - user interface and desktop integration for driver management jockey-gtk - GNOME user interface a
<bingowrt2> no
<bingowrt2> wrt@wrt-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-cache search nvidia dmraid - Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool jockey-common - user interface and desktop integration for driver management jockey-gtk - GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management jockey-kde - KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management libvdpau-dev - Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (development files) libvdpau
<cleamoon> bingowrt2, http://code.bulix.org
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ bulix.org / pastebin
<bingowrt2> nvidia-180-libvdpau - Transitional package for nvidia-185-libvdpau nvidia-180-libvdpau-dev - Transitional package for nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev nvidia-185-kernel-source - Transitional package for nvidia-glx-185-kernel-source nvidia-185-libvdpau - Transitional package for nvidia-185-libvdpau nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev - Transitional package for nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev nvidia-96 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU lib
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 那干嘛直接gentoo.......
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 小孩儿不懂事而已
<bingowrt2> rt@wrt-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-cache search nvidia dmraid - Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool jockey-common - user interface and desktop integration for driver management jockey-gtk - GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management jockey-kde - KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management libvdpau-dev - Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (development files) libvdpau-
<bingowrt2> .......
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 我大前年才懂了
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 不懂事你怎么懂gentoo.....
<cleamoon> bingowrt2, 在http://code.bulix.org里贴
<bingowrt> cleamoon...我的电脑在我爸房子里。。他们要睡觉了。。
<bingowrt> 谢谢。。明天我再研究吧
<bingowrt> 拜拜。。
<cleamoon> bingowrt, 8
<alvin_rxg> xuhl: 60 fps == vsync ? export vblank_mode=0 : echo ""
<alvin_rxg> 哎，人都跑光了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 不想煮晚餐了…
<LiaoTao> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 为嘛我前边老是有个 加号 ？
<alvin_rxg> vsync 平时挺好的，但游戏不行…
<LiaoTao> tearing太麻烦了～
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 什么加号？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 吃方便面呗
<alvin_rxg> 今天在实验室浪费了一天… 上午玩 jQuery Mobiel 画界面，画完后测试一下发现它速度很慢……………… 然后下午在 jsperf 上边比较各种库………………
<alvin_rxg> 然后回家的路上把手机给摔了，得找时间去换个壳了…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 工作還是學校？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 学校实验室，当实习的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 實習怎麼做這種工作...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这不是… 这是工作的准备工作… 呃
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, jquert mobile各種2呀......你們實驗室做什麼的？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 在别人的库上边做个前端，用 html5, js 之类的做个类似 plugin 那样的东西…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你們實驗室太低端點了吧...怎麼做疼遜的活呀......
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 实验室是机械系的…他们搞 cad 的… 用了慕尼黑一公司的后台… 然后我去做前端…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...你畢業之後不會留在這種地方做前端吧...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那不会。。。 leader 很多东西都不明白，我总不能一边得实现功能，一边又得 ui，然后还得帮他们想新的面对机械工业的 idea ...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 這機械工程也太遜了...
<cleamoon> 中國的工程師就是這麼工作的
<LiaoTao> 幸亏我选择硬件了
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 選硬件好玩嗎？
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 我觉得特别好玩。Processor design、Cache optimization那种很好
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 是嗎。是學的EE嗎？
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 不是。就是EE和Data之间的
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 還有這種科？
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 不過硬件是EE裏的吧？
<LiaoTao> EE比较有物理方面吧
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 那不就是硬件嗎？
<LiaoTao> 这主要是数字逻辑那种
<LiaoTao> 有软件件事和软件设呗
<LiaoTao> 建设
<LiaoTao> 唉，累了
<LiaoTao> 硬件
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 說累了....？
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 軟件方面都學什麼了？
<LiaoTao> 我的？就是学嵌进ASM和C的
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 哦。我們這裏EE學的軟件部分巨少....
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 瑞典和中国的学校一定有不同呗
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 我們的EE真是只有EE呀....軟件部分只有matlab....
<piggybox> 自己学呗
<cleamoon> piggybox, 都自己學我還去學校幹什麼......
<piggybox> 为了文凭，否则都可以自己学
<cleamoon> piggybox, 爲了文憑我就選個容易的科了...我現在要選的課得拼命才能畢業......
<LiaoTao> piggybox, 说得好。我去学校都只是为了参加考试或者做实验
<piggybox> cleamoon: 要拼命才能毕业的文凭含金量高，和随便混个文凭不一样
<cleamoon> piggybox, 我們學校還真是含“金”量高...所有畢業的人都能得到一枚金戒指.....
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 對了，你讀博士了嗎？
<cherrot> gnome的配置都跑哪去了。。。
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 真来玩还是面谈？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 还没定 过几天才知道
<ofan> cleamoon: 贵族学校？
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 你个土豪  又买了个电脑  天天就知道对着电脑撸
<cleamoon> ofan, 可能嗎
<cleamoon> 去了美國都成壕
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 没办法啊.. 跟机器打交道比跟人容易多了
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 话说你该找个女人了
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 这么撸下去不是个办法
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 太难找了
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 撸撸更健康
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 废话 你这么宅能找到么
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 找留学生啊
<fivesheep_> 我也不是十分宅啊.. 经常去gym
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 想要绿卡的那种
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 官二代  富二代都行
<fivesheep_> 我也只是绿卡
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 她们比你还着急结婚
<fivesheep_> 没用
<fivesheep_> 绿卡没用的
<fivesheep_> 我得是公民才行
<gebjgd> fivesheep_:  谁说没用  哦 你必须入籍?
<fivesheep_> 入籍才能啊 我记得
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 入籍有要求?
<fivesheep_> 要来美国绿卡 5年
<fivesheep_> 才能入籍
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 不是吧  有绿卡就行吧
<fivesheep_> 我才两年多
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 除非新移民法通过
<gebjgd> knownbad: 出来
<fivesheep_> 他美国公民
<gebjgd> knownbad: 肏
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 明白了
<fivesheep_> 搞不好他有双重国籍
<fivesheep_> 中华民国公民+美国公民
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 有可能  台湾仔
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们当年就知道逃跑  怎么就不反攻
<fivesheep_> 台湾仔太爽了.... 台湾妹子都很不错
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 你让 knownbad 给你介绍啊
<fivesheep_> 常恨委员长剿匪不力
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 他妹妹 表妹 糖妹啥
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 多好  也不枉你们irc认识一场  还促进了2案合作
<fivesheep_> 等我找份好点的工作再说, 现在待业在家.. 没心思想其它
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那你不打算騙幾個18歲的~
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 台湾妹子温柔恬静  绝对床上表现绝佳
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 适合你的口味
<fivesheep_> 我床上表现也绝佳
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 干不动
<fivesheep_> 这绝对有信心
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 讓你老婆幫忙
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 空口无凭  你净撸了
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 你怎么又跑来美国了
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, ......明顯屌絲心理
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我干不动 但是我能保证和我做的女人马上就怀孕
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 出差啊  那傻逼项目
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 只是在美国净撸而已
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 不撸
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 也好，子孫滿天下
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 养精续锐
<fivesheep_> 都变质了
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 有老婆誰還擼...
<fivesheep_> 养个毛啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 擦
<fivesheep_> 要新鲜才好
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 养好了 回家和老婆继续生啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 怎么着得弄个二胎啊
<fivesheep_> 你忍心给你老婆一些过时的精子?
<fivesheep_> 现在多撸撸, 回家就都是新鲜活力十足的种子
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 她还得有些日子才能空闲
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 你忍心浪費掉你幾億個半個孩子？
<fivesheep_> 是得生两三个
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 生5，6個，好玩
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 2个就行了  多了受不了 养不起
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: who cares....
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 德国教育免费
<fivesheep_> 养不起个锤子
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 大学就不免了
<fivesheep_> 大学都奖学金
<fivesheep_> 怕个毛
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 精子本身care...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 不讓上不就好了...
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 这倒是
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 多于2个太闹了
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 不好管
<fivesheep_> 差不多吧.. 这边的人要不不生, 一般生都两个或以上
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 5月份 我当爹
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 不生 是不可能的
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 父母方面不乐意
<fivesheep_> 恭喜啊
<cherrot> gebjgd, 恭喜呀
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: cherrot 谢谢
<ofan> gebjgd: 喜当爹
<cherrot> ofan, ...
<fivesheep_> 小孩二,三岁以后才好玩... 一岁太麻烦 成天闹
<cleamoon> 爲什麼雙核的電腦htop會顯示出3個核呢...
<cherrot> cleamoon, 开核了的AMD？
<fivesheep_> 如果是amd
<fivesheep_> 会有三核的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 第一個女孩，要是再來兩個男孩，最後一個小女孩就完美了
<cherrot> cleamoon, 我的CPU还是双核开四核的呢
<cleamoon> cherrot, i5......
<cherrot> cleamoon, 擦
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 沒開核呀...
<cleamoon> 氧化鈣...怎麼用cpu-g看是4個核呀...還有一個核速度和其他的不一樣...
<cleamoon> 我到底買的什麼電腦呀...
<fivesheep_> lol
<cherrot> cleamoon, 核心1和核心0结婚了 生出了核心2
<cherrot> cleamoon, 核心2现在还小 所以速度比不上核心0和核心1
<cleamoon> 靠...cpuinfo寫的4核，但是核0速度不對...
<cherrot> cleamoon, 理论上核心0是受，核心1是攻
<cleamoon> cherrot, 2和3呢？
<cherrot> cleamoon, 核心0刚刚生产完，还在休产假
<cherrot> cleamoon, 哇 你太幸运了 双胞胎
<cleamoon> 靠...i5的核速度還能變嗎？我以爲只有arm可以變的.....
<cherrot> cleamoon, 速度是啥意思？主频？
<cleamoon> cherrot, yes
<cherrot> cleamoon, 不都可以变么
<cleamoon> cherrot, 是嗎...我不知道耶...哪裏可以設置怎麼變？
<cleamoon> 現在變的太不科學了，不是800就是2500...
<cherrot> cleamoon, cpufreq 设置为 ondemond 后 最低800 最高就是最高主频了
<cherrot> cleamoon, 省电 减少发热。 我的是800到3200
<cleamoon> 靠靠靠靠靠靠靠...電腦買了半年多我都不知道我用的是4核.........
<cleamoon> cherrot, 可以設成超過主頻嗎？
<cherrot> cleamoon, 那是主板超频设定 和 cpufreq无关吧
<cleamoon> cherrot, 哦...
<cleamoon> lol：最近最悲哀的兩件事：去股票交易所說“啊，又跌啦”。去菜市場說“啊，又漲啦”......
 * cherrot bye ~
<kk>  05:52
<genophy> good morning ~
 * knownbad @@~
<genophy> 这个表情表示 "飘过"or"路过" ?
<ofan> genophy: 表示小蝌蚪
<knownbad> 应该是邪眼看。
<cleamoon> ofan, 你還知道什麼像是hackermonthly類似的雜誌嗎？
<ofan> cleamoon: 不知道..
<cleamoon> ofan, .....你只看這一個？
<cleamoon> 如果有兩個硬盤，理論上可以同時從兩個硬盤同時讀取數據嗎？
<ofan> cleamoon: raid
<knownbad> Define concurrent?
<kk> knownbad: define:concurrent? http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:concurrent? concurrent /kənk'ɚənt/ 共發現10 筆關於[concurrent] 的資料(解釋內文之英文單字均 可再點入查詢) 資料來源(1): pydict data [pydict] concurrent 同時發生的事件(a.) ...
<cleamoon> 還有這功能...
<cleamoon> Define hacker
<kk> cleamoon: define:hacker http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:hacker Hacker may refer to: [edit] Technology. Hacker (term), a term used in computing for several types of person. Hacker (computer security) someone who accesses ...
<knownbad> define raid
<kk> knownbad: define:raid http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:raid 獨立磁盘冗餘陣列（RAID, Redundant Array of Independent Disks），舊稱廉價磁盤 冗餘陣列（RAID, Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks），簡稱硬碟陣列。其基本 ...
<knownbad> define 超
<kk> knownbad: define:超 http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:%E8%B6%85 《超時空戰記》是操縱自己所改裝的機體和玩家對戰的網路遊戲，最多支援30 VS 30 的大規模對戰。遊戲的最大特徵，就是內建了大量不同種個性的機體，其中包括了 ...
<cleamoon> define kk
<kk> cleamoon: define:kk http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:kk Krishnakumar Kunnath (born August 23, 1968), also known as KK, is an Indian playback singer. He is a prominent singer in Hindi, Malayalam, Telugu, Kannada ...
<knownbad> define 草泥马
<kk> knownbad: define:草泥马 http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:%E8%8D%89%E6%B3%A5%E9%A9%AC 具体的起源尚不明确，互联网上的「草泥马」最初於2009年初出现于百度贴吧-魔兽 ... 还创作了一个新字，是一個由“草”“泥”“马”三个汉字各自的一个部分共同组成的合文。 ... 有限公司）總部請願，以橫額 …
<cleamoon> define define
<kk> cleamoon: define:define http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:define If set to TRUE , the constant will be defined case-insensitive. The default behavior is case-sensitive; i.e. CONSTANT and Constant represent different values.
<jiero> 哇。PDF 阅读能力。。。firefox比linux多数后端强啊。
<jiero> Read PDF in firefox... drop evince...
<knownbad> 让FF更慢？
<jiero> .
<jiero> freeflying: 有人让你更慢。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 我没在意。似乎单个不会影响整体？
<jiero> knownbad: 开了2个，共10MB空间占用的PDF
<knownbad> 比较少人开单页。
<jiero> knownbad: ？什么意思？
<jiero> knownbad: 实验下，除非你没fx
<jiero> cleamoon。。。你就像以前的 alvin_rxg...
<cleamoon> jiero, ......我怎麼了？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-23
<jiero> cleamoon整天挂在这里，空空的。
<cleamoon> jiero, 什麼叫空空的？
<jiero> cleamoon 就看着在挂着，问问还一定在。
<cleamoon> jiero, .....我又不是用vps在掛...在就是在呀...
<jiero> cleamoon 毋庸置疑
<cleamoon> jiero, ......你想表達什麼？
<jiero> cleamoon 只是看法。
<cleamoon> jiero, 不明白你的看法是什麼 ....
<jiero> cleamoon 你就像以前的 alvin_rxg...整天挂在这里，空空的。在挂着，问问还一定在。
<cleamoon> jiero, ......這是事實或不是事實，但肯定不是看法
<jiero> cleamoon 在无法确定事实与否之前，我判断了，所以是主观的，也可以算看法不是？
<cleamoon> jiero, 那要看怎麼定義“看法”了。是statement還是thought
<jiero> cleamoon。。。
<jiero> 那种就随意了吧。。。
<cleamoon> 無所謂吧...
<jiero> 对啊。
<freeflying> jiero: what?
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • PDF 阅读评比现在可以加入 Firefox 了，Chrome 也可以对比一下。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401456 PDF 阅读评比现在可以加入 Firefox 了，Chrome 也可以对比一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-02-23 8:23
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 文件共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401457 请问同一台电脑上，如何将在A用户名下保存在视频、音乐等文件夹中的的视听文件可以在用其他用户名登录时也能够被使用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2013-02-23 8:46
<imadper> 那个, arch上面给fcitx打包的朋友在吗?
 * leyle 新的一天来啦
 * jiero 自己真像笨蛋型 INTP：经常碰到一堆认为描述不够准确的文字问题。。。
 * jiero 鄙视大街网 - 既不是学生，也没在工作的分啥类？
<jlzhang> hi
<jlzhang> 早上好。
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<jiero> 卫生部公布了强制性国家标准《公共厕所卫生标准（征求意见稿）》（doc），和去年北京市制定的《公厕管理服务工作标准》类似，对公厕内苍蝇数量有着详细的规定。根据《征求意见稿》，公厕有媒介生物、臭味气体、微小气候、采光照明四项评定标准，其中附属式公厕臭味强度1级，每平米苍蝇数必
<jiero> 须小于等于1只；独立式公厕臭味强度小于等于2级，每平米苍蝇数小于等于3只。
<Lunix01> 哈哈哈
<piggybox> lol
<Lunix01> quit
<Lunix01>        没人聊天啊
<maplebeats> Lunix01, 有什么好聊的
 * imadper 赞同html5播放视频好过flash. 
 * imadper 最近firefox上面播flash, 经常卡死.
<maplebeats> imadper,骗小白呢
 * maplebeats 黑我大FLASH者，si
<imadper> maplebeats: 不, 刚在youtube上面看完, 确实html5的版本号.
<imadper> s/号/好/
<maplebeats> imadper, youtube的html5做得好。。。
<maplebeats> imadper, 你用用youku的html5 = =
<imadper> maplebeats: youku也有?
<maplebeats> imadper, 有
<imadper> maplebeats: 传送门?
<imadper> maplebeats: 看看看看这个!!! http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTE3NTQ5NzUy.html?f=18974192
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 网事连连看035期：蓝可儿酒店离奇死亡 盘点多年悬而未决诡异视频—专辑：《加拿大华裔蓝可儿尸体在旅馆的顶楼水箱被发现》—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<maplebeats> imadper, http://labs.3g.youku.com/ipad/
<kk> maplebeats s, ⇪ 优酷
<imadper> maplebeats: ipad, 有钱人.
<maplebeats> imadper, 。。。。用chrome直接上= =
<imadper> maplebeats: 在fx下面排版是乱的
<imadper> maplebeats: http://sobar.soso.com/tie/72447625.html
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 轰动台湾的红衣小女孩事件（胆小勿进）_奇闻铁事吧
<imadper> maplebeats: 刚看了那个视频.
<maplebeats> imadper, 你信？
<imadper> maplebeats: 不知道.
<maplebeats> imadper, 你妹的，不信共产主义就信这个？
<imadper> maplebeats: 不过感觉不如港铁那有意思
<maplebeats> imadper, = =!
<imadper> maplebeats: http://www.deyi.com/thread-130269-1-1.html
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 93年香港地铁广告灵异事件（附视频） - 意粉沙龙 - 得意生活 - 武汉生活消费社区
<maplebeats> imadper, 没看出什么东东
<lpy> imadper: 早！大清早发这种视频！
<imadper> lpy: 早个屁
<lpy> imadper: 午饭都还没吃呢
<jiero> imadper:  。。。
<jiero> imadper:  早安
<imadper> ....
<jiero> imadper:  用 kde 么
<imadper> jiero: 不.
<jiero> imadper: 号
<imadper> jiero: 直接起stumpwm.
<imadper> jiero: 什么时候kde支持快捷键序列, 我马上跳过去~
<jiero> imadper: 不懂啊不懂啊
<imadper> jiero: 我需要: Ctrl + j + e   来启动或者raise up我的emacs
<imadper> jiero: 错了, 是: Ctrl + j e
<jiero> imadper: 呃。现在不行么。。。
<imadper> jiero: 现在的kde可以?
 * jiero 认为这个好像不是难事。。。
<imadper> jiero: 是按住Ctrl + j 然后松开, 然后输入e
<jiero> 哦。
<imadper> jiero: C-j k 来关闭.
<jiero> 就是个 custom command 难道不是。。。
<jiero> 就这个理由么。。。让我好奇怪呐。
<imadper> jiero: 不支持序列的吧? 而且, 你可以打开一个emacs, 下次输入, 就又打开一个新的emacs, 我要再次输入就是raise.
<imadper> jiero: lol~
<jiero> imadper: 恩。KDE本身好像就是那样。
 * jiero n年不用 kde 了。无法评论
<imadper> jiero: 是吗? 那我一定要去试试看!
<jiero> imadper: 。。。别被我骗了。
<imadper> ...............................................
<jiero> maplebeats: kde用户么。你说吧。。。
<imadper> jiero: 我还是先继续stumpwm吧.. 毕竟好配置.
<jiero> imadper: :)
<maplebeats> jiero, 说什么
<maplebeats> kde现在挺爽的呀
<jiero> maplebeats: kde 能像 imadper 要求那样唤醒程序么。
<jiero> maplebeats: 快捷序列 - 键盘。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 好像不行
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦会出新的窗口？
<maplebeats> jiero, 我没这么做过，只绑定了些快捷键，序列没试过
<jiero> maplebeats 感觉就是 dock 那一类的行为？
 * jiero 不爱用 dock
 * imadper dock垃圾
<maplebeats> jiero,DOCK?没有这玩意啊
<jiero> maplebeats imadper  说的是那种操作方式，程序一般只启动一个instance
<imadper> jiero: :-)
<imadper> jiero: 你理解了. maplebeats 只知道搞基, 不知道别的~
 * maplebeats 滚粗
<imadper> Redflag: 早.
<jiero> map
 * imadper 这里还有个掩藏这么深的红旗的人...
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果。
<maplebeats> imadper, 你和你妹子一般都怎么玩
<imadper> maplebeats: 看电影? 去图书馆?
<maplebeats> jiero, ？
<jiero> imadper: 图书馆啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你想换KDE么
<jiero> maplebeats: 我决定叫你树果了。
<imadper> maplebeats: 陶艺?
<maplebeats> imadper, 你还真文艺
<maplebeats> jiero, 好吧。。。这外号我喜欢
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。换kde还要改设置，虽然不是很麻烦。但是界面比较难堪。
<jiero> imadper:  陶艺啊。。。感觉很吵。
<maplebeats> jiero, kde界面怎么难看了？
 * jiero 想到陶艺就想到噪音。
<jiero> maplebeats:  拥挤。。。
<piggybox> jiero: 和噪音有什么关系？
<maplebeats> 算了，下午找她去逛街。。。看她去不。。
<alayasix__> 还有哪些频道是中文的啊，目测这里是中文用户最多的了
 * maplebeats 没玩过陶艺。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 逛街多累啊... 去图书馆看书吧.
<imadper> maplebeats: 你妹子文艺不?
<jiero> piggybox: 记得看别人陶艺时，声音很大
<jiero> imadper: 哦。。。果然文艺。。。看书约会啊。
<maplebeats> imadper, 学霸，你说文艺不
<imadper> jiero: 我不喜欢逛街.
<jiero> 学霸是什么。。。
<imadper> jiero: 图书馆带笔记本, 还可以放电影一起看~
<maplebeats> imadper, 我TM也不喜欢！
<jiero> imadper: 我喜欢博物馆类的+丛林类
<imadper> maplebeats: 太累了... 受不了...
<imadper> jiero: 丛林.....
<piggybox> jiero: 可能你是指那个转盘吧。也可以不用转盘其实
<imadper> maplebeats: 而且, 问我衣服好不好看, 我其实根本不知道....
<maplebeats> imadper, ......怪不得经常在自习室看到一对2B情况在放电影，原来就是你啊
<imadper> ....
<maplebeats> imadper,  me,too.............................................
<jiero> imadper: 呃。我没考虑过女的 - 因为我没有和女性朋友出去过几次。
<maplebeats> jiero, me,toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
 * jiero 自己就很懒惰。
<imadper> jiero: 好吧....我也很懒
<maplebeats> jiero, 罗姐肯定有女生追
<imadper> maplebeats: 你就回答, 不穿更好看.
<jiero> maplebeats: 没有
<maplebeats> imadper, 你这样子回答过？
<jiero> maplebeats: 或者我不懂。
<imadper> maplebeats: 没...
 * jiero 觉得就是没。
 * imadper 吃饭去!~
<jiero> imadper: 你可以说啊
<imadper> jiero: no
<jiero> imadper: 就说想看你不穿的样子。
<maplebeats> imadper, 你个坏人，自己不说叫我说
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃。没关系，总有要吃螃蟹的。
<jiero> maplebeats: 深圳么。
<jiero> maplebeats: 如果我去深圳 Tencent 求职，就能见到你了。
<maplebeats> jiero, 来吧
<maplebeats> jiero, 你来深圳就能见到我
<jiero> maplebeats: 。恩。树果。
<maplebeats> jiero, 吃饭走人。。。:D ,886
<jiero> maplebeats: bye
<Chaos`Eternal>  /j #haskel
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问下这个操作怎么执行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401460 对trigger文件进行echo none > trigger操作 我是纯新手，这句话怎么操作啊，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Aakauswfm — 2013-02-23 12:21
<alpha080> -
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: reverse Polish notation 的求值去年我没搞懂, 现在还没搞懂
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: expression tree 的 post-order traversal
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 你们有 formal language 的课么?
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 還沒學
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: http://cs.stackexchange.com/q/3458/1715
<kk> namoamitabuddha s, ⇪ formal languages - Unambiguity of Reverse Polish Notation - Computer Science Beta - Stack Exchange
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 点下 this identical question 进去就看不懂了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 一个stack搞定
<bingowrt> 各位
<bingowrt> 又有个问题
<bingowrt> xchat怎么新建窗口？
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 想使用 GtkSourceView 实现语法高亮，如何实现？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401461 程序已经写成这样了： 20130223131050.jpg [python]#!/usr/bin/python #coding:utf8 from gi.repository import Gtk, Pango, GtkSource, Gdk, GObject import string import os class SearchDialog(Gtk.Dialog): """这里是一个在文本中搜索字 …
 * gfrog 早
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 能用 Hoare logic 证明正确性么?
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 米国买的东西到了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 天马行空——是否可以将文件上的数据写入鼠标呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401462 Code: sudo xxd /dev/input/mice > ~/c.txt 可以将鼠标的参数写入c.txt 那是否可以用某种方式将c.txt的内容再写回/dev/input/mice呢？ 我试过 Code: sudo cat ~/c.txt > /dev/input/mice 总是提示权限不够，给 …
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那要看语言和怎么写
<Mayaer> adam8157: 呜呜 当叔 我明天就要走了
<jiero> hamo 怎么不来了 adam8157 ？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: pseudocode
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 只要写出来就能验证
<ofan> 这和验证一般程序正确性没区别
<adam8157> Mayaer: 喜闻乐见
<adam8157> jiero: no idea...
<jiero> 。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 验证程序正确性容易么? 你们在学校里面是怎么学的? 我对这个不太清楚, 问下.
<namoamitabuddha> 我怎么老是 lag
<imadper> Mayaer: 没事, 我后天走.
<imadper> Mayaer: 也没比你强哪儿去
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不容易，都是做测试
<ofan> 这根系统，语言等都关系很大
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那算法呢?
<cfy> imadper:
<cfy> imadper: 啥时候会北京？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就是说最粗糙的模型, 假设整数无界(数学整数), 内存地址无界, 这样很多溢出都忽略了.
<cfy> imadper: 啥时候回北京？
<imadper> cfy: not sure.
<jlzhang> 我新编译安装的Emacs24.2.1无法使用Ibus输入中文。
<cfy> imadper: ...
<jlzhang> 其他的程序可以使用ibus输入。
<imadper> cfy: 你现在有申请工作的那个状态页面了吗?
<jlzhang> 请问哪里需要设置一下么？
<\rs> cfy: 你們居然用wiki註冊……
<adam8157> cfy: 啥东西? 你工作了?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 都是测试，粗不粗糙看测试
<GUNDAM> :)
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 测试什么?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: input > output
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 能否调整面板(panel)上程序指示器(Indicator)的位置？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401469 选区_001.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2013-02-23 15:23
<soiamso> jlzhang： gnome 3 , unity , or kde ?
<imadper> 有啥邮件列表的阅读器没? 不想订阅太多. 想在线看.
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: splint 和 valgrind 不错
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 还有啥静态分析工具吗?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 对了, 还有, 那天你问的esi
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: edi,什么的, 我有答案了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: esi/edi 编译器会用做通用寄存器.
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: c的。。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 64位下, 函数调用的参数一般不入栈, 而是直接存入寄存器, esi/edi在函数调用的时候就是用来保存参数的
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我不关心. 那天只是为了调试一个代码.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: :-)
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 后来发现即使这个明白了看汇编代码还是太 ...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: debug hacker    ---  这本书, 学汇编最好了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不过也就一小点儿讲的是汇编.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 没必要吧
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: disassembler 里面的那些指令还是看得懂的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 就是看起来太 ...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 从汇编代码返回c代码什么的, 还是有必要看书的, 自己研究太折腾.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我不是一直从事这个, 只是上次要查一个错误而已.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 如果当时是一台好的机器的话我可能会考虑修改编译参数把源代码显示出来
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: valgrind 用过没
<alayasix> 还要老子自己调conky位置。。擦
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 用过.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-valgrind/
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: 应用 Valgrind 发现 Linux 程序的内存问题
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 里面介绍了常见功能么?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 哦, 常见功能不就是memcheck吗?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 这么多, 我觉得够了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 平时用不到这么多的
<jlzhang> soiamso: Gentoo+E17
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 考, 未初始化的内存都能检查
<jlzhang> soiamso: 其他程序能输入中文，比如现在的irc。emacs24就不行。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 他没特别功能, 就是用默认的 output 信息
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我只用过他的memcheck....
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 就是 memcheck a
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你主要是写 C 代码是不?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我不写代码的... ToT
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: ...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不过我会c语言的hello world.... 算不算主要写c代码的? 别的语言我连hello world都不会....
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: ...
<imadper> 哦, 我还会perl的helloworld.. perl -e "print 'hello, namoamitabuddha!'"
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 也只有C 才能容易写出泄露
<imadper> soiamso: python一样会泄漏.
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 是的. 但是 C++ 也会出现例如内存未初始化什么的错误.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 他说的是 容易写出泄漏
<imadper> 哦, 我错了
<imadper> 那我觉得c++也差不多.
<cfy> adam8157: 没，我在求工作
<cfy> imadper: 有啊
<cfy> \rs: ...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 呜呜
<Mayaer> imadper: 呜呜
<imadper> cfy: 有更新吗?
<imadper> cfy: sbcl升级了... 1.1.4-1了
<cfy> imadper: ...
 * imadper firefox 19了!!!!
<cfy> imadper: 好像没吧
<imadper> cfy: arch linux
<cfy> imadper: ?
<imadper> cfy: 我就是问问.
<jiero> cfy: 啊。你不是有工作了吗？
<lpy> emacs + slime + sbcl下，如果有两个函数互相调用对方，就会出现undefined function，怎么解决？
<lpy> 用clisp倒不会
<jiero> imadper:  firefox 19 可以看pdf。
<imadper> yaourt -R ibus
<imadper> ::gnome-settings-daemon: requires ibus
<lpy> 。。。
<imadper> 这是狗屁依赖呀?!
<soiamso> imadper: C 这种 自动回收 夹杂 内存块非自动回收的设计，容易搞混
<imadper> jiero: 好!!!! 我去更新!!!!
<soiamso> lpy: letrec ？   ML 下是这样的
<lpy> soiamso:  什么意思？   :)
<imadper> soiamso: 哦, 那跟c++差不多嘛.
<cfy> lpy: @_@
<cfy> lpy: (defun foo(x y z))
<cfy> lpy: (defun bar(x y z)(foo x y z))
<cfy> lpy: (defun foo(x y z) blah blah ....)
<cfy> lpy: 咋样？
<lpy> cfy:  = =。
<lpy> cfy: 我试试
<imadper> cfy: lpy 会告诉你会出错, 因为编译器找不到 blah是啥.
<lpy> cfy:   compilation failed   我看看，一个style-warning，一个warning，warning是说。。。重复定义。。。
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<lpy> imadper: = =。
<cfy> lpy: 我想想
<lpy> imadper: 说真的这个问题困扰我略久
<imadper> lpy: 为啥用blah?
<lpy> imadper:   我只能用clisp。。。clisp就不会  cc  cfy
<soiamso> lpy: recursive
<lpy> soiamso: 什么意思？ @_@
<imadper> $: ydcv recursive  ==>  recursive [ri'kə:siv]
<imadper>      * adj. [数] 递归的；循环的
<imadper>  
<lpy> imadper: 。。。谁要你翻译了。。。
<jiero> lpy: 傲娇是这种么。
<lpy> jiero: = =。
<cfy> lpy: 不知道怎么去掉警告
<lpy> cfy:  虽然有警告但是貌似能调用
<lpy> cfy:   多谢~
<cfy> lpy: 本来就能调用啊
<cfy> lpy: 如果实在不行的话
<lpy> cfy:  @_@
<cfy> lpy: foo和bar分别多一个参数
<cfy> lpy: (defun foo(fun x y z)(fun x y z))
<lpy> cfy:  嗯
<cfy> lpy: (defun bar (fun x y z)(funcall fun x y z))
<lpy> cfy:   嗯~thx~  :)
<cfy> lpy: 可能没什么好方法
<cfy> lpy: 你再等等lisp-cn好了
<cfy> imadper: 其实我知道 lpy 来自lisp-cn.....
<cfy> imadper: haha
<lpy> cfy:   囧
<lpy> cfy: 你也在里面？
<cfy> lpy: 。。。。。。。什
<lpy> cfy: :)
<ofan> cfy: cl这么翔..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: cl 能做 transfinite recursion 么? :trollface
<jiero> troll
<ofan> :trollass
<jiero> trollthroat
 * ofan 看Template Haskell看的头痛
<ugoub> http://imagebin.org/247823 太好看了
<kk> ugoub ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<widon> linux下有没有windows下的debug这个程序啊，来学汇编的
<piggybox> ofan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10857030/whats-so-bad-about-template-haskell
<imadper> widon: 没有.
<kk> piggybox ⇪ ti: What's so bad about Template Haskell? - Stack Overflow
<imadper> widon: 那是给16位汇编用的吧
<widon> imadper, 恩，我想做实验怎么搞呢
<imadper> widon: busybox
<imadper> widon: 标准做法. 不过16位汇编, 除了bootloader之外, 就没用了.
<widon> imadper, busybox啥，我还不明白
<namoamitabuddha> widon: gdb 可以调试汇编, 但是是当前使用机器的汇编
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 他要16位汇编.
<widon> 恩，16位汇编
<imadper> widon: 都懒得百度查一下busybox?
<imadper> widon: 不过, 其实没必要.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 估计是 8086 汇编课
<widon> 恩
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 而且肯定是intel语法. 还得用nasm.
<widon> 是intel语法
<widon> 16位的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: intel 语法不好么?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我不知道 at&t 有什么好处
<widon> 有啥工具可以用
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没啥不好, 不过linux主要用att语法.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 而且 gas 支持 intel 语法
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 你内联汇编的时候不行呀.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 而且差别不大吧
<ofan> piggybox: thx
<ofan> $()这种写法确实太丑了
<imadper> widon: nasm喽. 然后-f dbg
<imadper> widon: 哦, 是-g
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我竟然发现有 as86, ld86 这种工具
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 有.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 正好适合他的要求
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 很老的内核的boot loader就是这个写的.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 一直到2.4之后才有人用att语法重写linux的bootsec
<namoamitabuddha> widon: Debian/Ubuntu?
<widon> namoamitabuddha, ubuntu12.04
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 现在学汇编意义不大吧
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 有呀...
<namoamitabuddha> widon: apt-cache search bin86
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 写驱动的人, 多少要会一些吧
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 看内核的人, 多少要会一些吧...
<widon> namoamitabuddha, 不会汇编怎么调bug阿
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 那是非常专业的了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 领域狭窄
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 看内核, 如果不是和硬件接触, 不需要.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 同意.
<widon> namoamitabuddha, 应用有时候也要看汇编，我听说
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 例如 mm 里面的数据结构
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 内核很难不和硬件接触....
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: mm那块儿, 超多汇编.
<soiamso> widon: 优化才用 吧
<widon> soiamso, 可能吧。。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 包括你内存拷贝函数, 也是汇编.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我说 mm 的数据结构
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: ... ...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我现在有点忘了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 以前看过的
<imadper> 没必要用汇编的地方, 当然不用了, 不过用汇编的地方挺多的.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 还从内核里面参照过代码
<soiamso> widon: 可能就只是作为编译原理的预备课而已
<namoamitabuddha> 内存拷贝为什么一定要用汇编?
<widon> soiamso, 恩
<imadper> soiamso: 编译原理课程主要讲前端吧.
<imadper> soiamso: 语法分析之类的.
<namoamitabuddha> 我这里意见和 Knuth 不太一致
<soiamso> widon: 其实根本就不用懂，X86就只是其中一个 Computation Model而已
<namoamitabuddha> Knuth 认为程序员必须要掌握汇编
 * imadper 好多写php + html的, 一辈子也不用写一句汇编.
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • funPlayer 0.05发布，支持xspf播放列表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401472 http://code.google.com/p/funplayer/ 这次更新了两项内容： 一是应广大人民群众要求增加了xspf播放列表的支持，可以在“添加播放列表”中添加，或者直接右键xspf播放列表文件选择用funPlayer打开；  …
<widon> soiamso, 呵呵，看看好，我要学内核。。。
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: knuth 很多思想太老了
<namoamitabuddha> DEK 还认为汇编是永恒的东西
<imadper> widon: 没用的.
<widon> imadper, 咋才能有用啊
<imadper> widon: 学gaoji语言.
<widon> imadper, 我会c
<imadper> widon: 学内核没用的... ...
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我并不是说新/老的问题, 新的东西早晚会变老
<soiamso> widon: 起码要看完虎书才搞汇编
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我觉得在汇编这个问题上, 他对永恒/短暂的认识我不赞同.
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 作为一个实用性的技术, anyway 都会过时
<widon> imadper, 学内核还是有点用吧。。内核一直在发展
<imadper> 汇编是永恒的, 因为总有领域里, 汇编不可被替代.
<widon> soiamso, 编译原理没学懂
<widon> imadper, 内核应该算是最好的开源程序了吧，很好的学习素材
<imadper> widon: 读过吗?
<imadper> widon: 试试看?
<widon> imadper, 刚开始。。。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我并不认为, 至少某种固定架构下的汇编不是不变的.
<imadper> widon: 从do_page_fault函数开始读会简单些.
<soiamso> widon: Virtual Machine Design And Implementation In C
<imadper> widon: 用一天时间, 看完这个函数, 学会屁了?!
<imadper> widon: 这是简单的, 别的给你个东西, 看半个月, 最后看不下去了, 还是什么都没学到.
<widon> imadper, 我想先看看低版本，0.11版本
<imadper> widon: 那更搓, 那版本汇编太多.
<widon> imadper, 不多
<widon> imadper, 循序渐进嘛
<imadper> widon: 没有办法循序渐进的... 跨度太大. 除非看别人的注释.
<soiamso> widon: 也可以看看 Code 这本历史书
<imadper> widon: 看那注释没用.
<imadper> widon: 0.11内核都在处理体系结构的东西, 真正的os概念相关的东西很少的.
<widon> imadper, 没关系，只是开始都要学得
<imadper> widon: 你在里面学不到各种调度算法, 学不到负载平衡, 啥都没有的....
<imadper> widon: 就能学到点儿体系结构相关的基本概念. 而且我还不知道那东西有啥用.
<widon> imadper, 我只要学会一个系统基本上是怎么跑起来的就行了
<widon> imadper, 不能一口就吃成胖子吧
<imadper> widon: 那就更没必要了, http://code.google.com/p/writeos/downloads/detail?name=writeos-1.0-2.pdf&can=2&q=  这个, 两天, 连讲解带实验, 就搞定了, 就知道怎么跑起来了~
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: writeos-1.0-2.pdf - writeos - writeos-1.0-2.pdf - Write Your Own OS with Free and Open Source Software - Google Project Hosting
<ugoub> CODE 这本书很好看。
<imadper> widon: 还能让你的内核在机器上跑起来. 多有成就感!
<soiamso> imadper: 初学的大多这样，重要的总论类的书不看，就开始琢磨沙子
<imadper> widon: 看内核, 就是在消磨一个人的成就感.
<widon> imadper, 看来你已经老了
<imadper> widon: 估计不比你大.
<widon> imadper, 心态老了
<imadper> soiamso: 我也是初学者, 我也在看内核, 看的头破血流, 不想让他重蹈覆辙...
<soiamso> imadper: 也不相信别人建议的路子更短
<widon> imadper, 说的话太颓废了，没有正能量
<imadper> widon: 真相看内核, 绝对要看2.4.0.   0.11那没东西, 看了白看. 2.6以后的没法看, 太难了.
 * imadper 啥叫正能量?!
<lpy> imadper:   lol
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 看内核不能了解内核
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我认为, 虽然我没学过操作系统
<imadper> soiamso: lol, 我还是相信的. 看书就是在别人费力学好了, 然后用一个他自己觉得好的路子来讲给你嘛~
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 这东西, 看爱好, 看心情.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我认为操作系统本身只是一种抽象
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 当然计算机模型也是抽象
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 确实就是个抽象. 硬件也是抽象其实.
<ofan> 看代码跟做摘抄差不多
<widon> soiamso, code这本书谁写的啊
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我只是在计算机模型的抽象下考虑操作系统这个抽象.
<widon> ofan, 那看低版本内核有用不
<soiamso> imadper: 缺乏学术结构的信任，也就是没有学术修养。
<imadper> widon: 直接看2.4.
<imadper> soiamso: 不懂... 高深了...
<widon> 别人建议我看低版本的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩. 不懂, 高深了...
<imadper> widon: 想学体系结构相关的, 就去看 http://code.google.com/p/writeos/downloads/detail?name=writeos-1.0-2.pdf&can=2&q=   两天就学的很透彻,  还能自己写一个出来.    这还不算正能量?
<widon> imadper, 恩，算
<imadper> 一提到正能量,  我就想起卡内基培训了
<widon> imadper, 不管怎么样，都要像年轻人一样，这不行那不行的化最好少说啦
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我觉得操作系统这个抽象的复杂性, 不是个人能够掌控的, 所以操作系统到计算机这个模型之间, 肯定有很多抽象.
<widon> 精神鸦片有时候也是需要的
<imadper> widon: 要承认事实. 真的勇士, 敢于正面惨淡的人生.
<soiamso> widon: 如果没有写过自己的 VM, 建议还是吧内核放一边
<widon> soiamso, 不学内核那学啥啊，我用linux，他们都说我连内核都不懂，学得啥linux？
<imadper> widon: 99%的用linux的, 都不懂内核.
<imadper> widon: 这个房间里, 搞内核的那个人, 连rpm都不会用.
<widon> imadper, 是的啊，但是我是程序员啊
<ofan> widon: 看你带着什么目的去看
<soiamso> widon: 反问你夸克都不懂还活
<\rs> imadper: good
<lpy> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> \rs: 没理解哪里good了...
<\rs> imadper: 剛纔的鏈接
<widon> imadper, rpm不会用也没啥吧
<imadper> \rs: :-) 当然是好东西了!~ 我照着做了不少呢.
<namoamitabuddha> 那没人能活了
<ofan> imadper: 这个全是讲实现
<namoamitabuddha> 不懂夸克还能活
<namoamitabuddha> 我可以类似的说
<gebjgd> ofan: 等我呢?
<namoamitabuddha> 不能统一广义相对论和量子力学怎么活?
<widon> ofan, 目地就是以后能找一份搞内核的工作最好了
<imadper> ofan: 还有原理吗? 设置一下cr0寄存器, 还有原理吗?
<ofan> imadper: 就讲what和how,没讲why,而且实现实在太局限了
<ofan> imadper: 讲设计
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你在国内不
<imadper> ofan: 他就是想知道, 一个系统怎么能跑起来, 就去看0.11内核了... 我的路线总不能比看内核还坑吧?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 是, 我是在祖国的怀抱里成长的花朵.
<ofan> 不觉得直接看代码好
<ofan> gebjgd: 等你妹呢
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你 Lag 么?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: IRC
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我这里老 Lag, 不知道为啥
<piggybox> ofan: 还不睡啊
<ofan> piggybox: 你不也不睡
<piggybox> ofan: 去睡了，周末稍微熬一会
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 你们那里几点啊
<ofan> piggybox: 我也是稍微熬一会
<piggybox> 1AM
<namoamitabuddha> 1AM 不晚吧
<namoamitabuddha> 当然最好 0 AM 之前
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不lag....
<ofan> http://goo.gl/UYj4w
<widon> ugoub, code这本书谁写的啊，哪里有下载
<soiamso> widon: ppurl
<widon> soiamso, 啊，怎么没有下载
<soiamso> widon: Charles Petzold
<gebjgd> 某企业引进一条香皂包装生产线，结果发现经常有空盒流过。厂长请一个博士后花了200万设计出了自动分检系统。一乡镇企业遇到同样问题，农民工花90元买一大电扇放在生产线旁，有空盒经过便被吹走。启示：文凭不代表能力；知识不一定能转化为生产力；能吹很重要！
<soiamso> widon: 你需要登陆
<soiamso> gebjgd: 我觉得博士后更能吹，起码赚得更多
<gebjgd> soiamso: 这就对了 国人缺钱  就挣才是王道  所以笑贫不笑娼
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/note/263630604/
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ 过年输给了死逼熊孩子！！！！！
<gebjgd> ofan: 我没妹  倒是有个表妹 你要么
<gebjgd> ofan: 白给
<ofan> gebjgd: 有照片？
<gebjgd> ofan: 那不能给你照片  你想想白给的  你敢要么
<gebjgd> ofan: 我怕吓到你
<ofan> gebjgd: 看看
<GUNDAM> :)
<xiaoze> 新手求助，用mencoder 转换mp4  转成480*320的
<Hiso-android> kk:终于回来了么π_π
<Hiso-android> kk:不鸟我？π_π
<Hiso-android> TAT,心碎了。。。
<GUNDAM> 没人～
<cfy> GUNDAM: 谁说的。。
<cfy> 我不是人么。。。。。。。。
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> imadper: 大师。。
 * cfy 闪人。。
<GUNDAM> cfy: 我擦
<GUNDAM> cfy: 你有没有用ubuntu?
<cfy> GUNDAM: 我就是在用ub
<gebjgd> cfy: 你不用mac了?
<cfy> GUNDAM: 有话快说，我要烧菜去了
<cfy> gebjgd: 单位电脑是ubunutu
<gebjgd> cfy: 擦
<cfy> gebjgd: 单位电脑是ubuntu
<GUNDAM> cfy: 帮我搜一下icomix 发主页给我
<cfy> gebjgd: ....
<cfy> GUNDAM: 晚了。。。。我去烧菜咯。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 烧啥菜
<GUNDAM> cfy菜烧好了再发给我
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 你是动漫控?
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 我是刚大木！
<roylez> GUNDAM: 东尼大木？
<roylez> cfy: 榨菜
<GUNDAM> roylez 我擦 东尼大神`
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 什么是刚大木?
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 就是高达
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 机动战士
<roylez> GUNDAM: 你 钢蛋母 阿蛋母 东尼大木，都是一伙的吧？
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 没看过
<GUNDAM> roylez 有联系
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 你去看阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 有代沟了
<roylez> gebjgd: 死德国佬，居然不去了解你们战败同盟国的文化
<GUNDAM> 谁有用ubuntu12.10求发一下icomix的主页
<gebjgd> roylez: 同盟个屁
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: icomix是什么
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: ubuntu软件中心有，一个看漫画的软件
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 全名是啥
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 全名就是icomix
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 图标是一个猴子
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 我这里只有community/mcomix
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 难道是我记错了
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 发来看看
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 发什么
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 臥槽  原来是叫mcomix 记错了
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: google到了
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 我要安装了
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 直接搜索不就行了 要什么google
<inode_lf> hello
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 我用的不是ubuntu
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 我用的是opensuse
<kk> inode_lf, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: arch
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: zypper se comix
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 不就完了
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 笨死
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: arch听说很厉害的样子
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: zypper in 能行我还问啥
<cfy> roylez_: 席席
<cfy> ofan: 学习烧菜
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: zypper能搜索 你用什么google
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 源里没有
<cfy> GUNDAM: 不认识你，你就自己搜搜吧
<GUNDAM> cfy: 搜完
<cfy> GUNDAM: oh
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: opensuse的源太次
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 我擦～你鄙视我的linux
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: suse可是德国佬的国宝级系统
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 早就不是了
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 不是了咩？
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 那现在是啥
<imadper> cfy: 大师/
<imadper> adam8157: linux基金会的邮箱别名还真贵........... 99刀一年.
<imadper> 有啥能把pdf转成word的命令行工具吗? 我有700+个pdf要转....
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: tex -> doc 还是 pdf -> doc
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: pdf.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 做不到吧
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: pdf 里面的不是排版的图片, 而是矢量的位置
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 如果我没搞错的话
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 要是tex 2 doc的话, 我就pandoc了.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不好办... 妹子的请求, 又不好意思说不会...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 会就会, 不会就不会, 有啥的
<\rs> 當作圖片插入 doc....
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你不懂妹子...
<ofan> pandoc+1
<imadper> \rs: ... 不好吧....
<znnztg> namoamitabuddha, 妹子。。。。。
<imadper> ofan: 不行吧... Input formats:  native, json, markdown, markdown+lhs, rst, rst+lhs, textile,  html, latex, latex+lhs
<ofan> imadper: 用手机拍照导入doc
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不懂装懂
<imadper> ofan: 700+个pdf
<ofan> imadper: 自己搞个自动拍照机
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不是, 是尽量想个办法做到
<ofan> 用raspberry pi啥的
<znnztg> 偷拍？
<imadper> ofan: ... ...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你不用想那么偏激...
<ofan> imadper: 有那么个工具pdf-> doc
<imadper> ofan: 这么诡异的名字...
<\rs> imadper: 在線服務
<\rs> imadper: 免費的似乎很難找
<imadper> \rs: 有, 不过会隔几页给你插入一个广告...
<cfy> imadper: try libreoffice
<imadper> cfy: 我有700+个....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: libreoffice 好像不行的吧
<cfy> imadper: open office or libreoffice has a command interface to convert pdf to doc
<gebjgd> libreoffice可以直接改pdf
<cfy> imadper: i suppose it may has function to convert pdf to doc
<cfy> imadper: open office or libreoffice has a command interface to convert doc to pdf
<cfy> imadper: 试试看吧
<imadper> cfy: good!!!
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 那个是当作图片改吧, 我记得以前就以为是可以自由修改的, 打开发现不是.
<cfy> imadper: 不过估计效果可能很搓。。。。。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 可以修改  保存到的时候pdf import
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: cfy imadper libreoffice -convert-to pdf *.doc
<gebjgd> man libreoffice里写的清清楚楚的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我不是说不能修改
<imadper> gebjgd: thx~
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我测试下.
<cfy> gebjgd: 我明明是知道的好嘛。。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: imadper: 我刚才不是说过嘛 。。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: 还在美国？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我看到了.
<gebjgd> cfy: 恩
<cfy> ...
<cfy> gebjgd: imadper: 大师们
<cfy> 再说了。。。。我又没libreoffice.......
<cfy> T_T
<imadper> cfy: 我是说, 我看到你说了~
<imadper> cfy: 还给你回了, good!
<cfy> imadper: 嗯嗯
<cfy> imadper: 哦
<cfy> imadper: 效果可以？
<imadper> cfy: 还在下载, 170MB
<cfy> imadper: 其实你也可以一个一个点开来 :D
<imadper> .... ...
<cfy> imadper: .... 原来你没libreoffice?
<imadper> cfy: 不是, 是pdfs
<cfy> imadper: oh
<cfy> imadper: will you come back at march 16th?
<imadper> cfy: no....
<imadper> cfy: I can't.
<cfy> imadper: oh.......
<imadper> cfy: the ticket is expensive.
<cfy> imadper: okay...
<imadper> no, I have to buy two tickets... oh my god!
<cfy> imadper: ....
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我这里转出来一堆乱码
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 哦, 这次装的时候忘记装 pdfimport 插件了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 等 正在openra
<gebjgd> ofan: 抽openra么?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 是用 libreoffice draw 打开的
<\rs>  libreoffice --headless --convert-to pdf
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 不是啊, 他是 pdf -> doc
<namoamitabuddha> libreoffice --convert-to doc foo.pdf 失败, 转换后格式是 OpenDocument Drawing
<imadper> http://www.williamlong.info/archives/3374.html
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 沃尔玛实验室开源项目一览-月光博客
<imadper> http://www.williamlong.info/archives/3372.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 用于展现图表的50种JavaScript库-月光博客
 * imadper firefox 要是支持热代码升级就好了.
<imadper> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/227286.htm
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: [下载+视频]Nexus 7 安装 Ubuntu for Tablets 教程_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<gebjgd> imadper: 蛋疼
<GUNDAM> 大神～
<gebjgd> imadper: 我给你个装arch的上网本  你给我个nexus7 带hspda的
<imadper> gebjgd: 我没有
<cfy> imadper: 不行？
<cfy> imadper: 热代码升级啊。。
<imadper> cfy: 代码升级不合适... 反正就是热升级..
<ofan> gebjgd: no
<gebjgd> ofan: 你在干吗呢? 还在撸呢
<dchxcrow> kde 下有什么软件可以把wired network作为热点共享成热点让手机用呢？
<imadper> dchxcrow: hostapd
<dchxcrow> imadper: ok，我查查看
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 分享从一个菜鸟的角度在Ubuntu 12.04 安装Aircrack-ng、Minidwep-gtk和Reaver http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401478 在论坛上看了好多贴，都没有成功，由于自己好多东西不懂啊，只知道一点，最近一直在看鸟哥的书，努力中。。。 下面是我折腾的过程，具体的一些步骤我不知 …
 * dwjie .
<ofan> gebjgd: 你都要喜当爹了还这么yd
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac570618
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 鲁豫有约：李双江夫妇谈如何培养一个合格孩子 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<gebjgd> ofan: nexus 10没有hspda?
<gebjgd> ofan: 只有7的版本有?
<Kyo> TEST
<kk> Kyo, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<Kyo> test
<kk> Kyo, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<sullit> ls
<Kyo> ls
<sulit> 噢，按错了
<Kyo> 噢，按错了
<sulit> ofan: 你是怎么做了管理员的
<sulit> Kyo: fuck
<Kyo> fuck"?
<sulit> Kyo: shit
<Kyo> hey watch your language
<sulit> Kyo: shi ren 吗?
<sulit> Kyo: ji  qi?
<gebjgd> roylez: 兲朝不就这样么 说一套做一套
<Kyo> sulit:机器人没有那么智能 我真的不是机器人
<roylez> gebjgd: 战败国的死渣，一边去
<imadper> roylez: 买本投降书去....
<sulit> Kyo: 我就说嘛
<Kyo> sulit:对不起查找不到任何有关于"我就说嘛"的信息
<roylez> imadper: 看到有运费我开始鄙视亚马逊了
<sulit> Kyo: 擦，bei 耍了
<Kyo> 恩 真的被耍了
<adam8157> roylez: 老来得子?
<ofan> gebjgd: 不知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是有么
<imadper> roylez: 那个是第三方....
<ofan> sulit: 不知道，上来就有了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我的没3g
<ofan> gebjgd: 而且我没10
<roylez> adam8157: 弹幕里有人说了，李双江搞学生，他儿子搞老师
<Kyo> shafou.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 吓人的网站|shafou.com (@ shafou.com)
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<sulit> irssi怎么能显示在这个频道的成员？
<Kyo> 卧操 怎么机器人都知道..
<sulit> 各位大神
<Kyo> shafou.co m
<jiero> roylez。。。你羡慕了？
<cleamoon> sulit, /userlist
<Kyo> 哈哈机器人你再来啊！！
<Kyo> shafou.co m
<sulit> 李家都名人
<Kyo> ERC表示这个命令无效
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac570827
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 胸罩掉了你就别提了, 笑死我了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<alayasix> 为啥这频道就这80多个人啊
<Kyo> shafou.co m <---非礼无视
<roylez> alayasix: 给新人普及知识  http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac570827
<imadper> alayasix: 把你姑姑婶婶叔叔大爷都叫过来, 人就多了.
<gebjgd> Kyo: 擦 太次 我刚好对着她撸了一管
<sulit> 1、上联：李刚李阳李双江；下联：车祸家暴冲锋枪；横批：李家牛逼。 2、上联：恨爹不成刚；下联：怨爸不双江。横批：投胎姓李。 3、上联：老子英雄儿好汉；下联：儿子惹事爹道歉。横批：姓李真好！ 4、上联：你爸是李刚，很酷？下联：我爹是双江，不服！横批：霸气外露！
<sulit> 网上流传的
<cleamoon> Kyo, 那網站聽時間長了還挺美妙的~ 什麼時候聽慘叫聲都是那麼的沁人心脾呀~
<gebjgd> 十八子厉害啊
<Kyo> 李姓被黑爆了
<Kyo> ....给跪了
<Kyo> cleamoon Orz
<ofan> roylez: 节操
<alayasix> imadper: 知足吧。。在没见过第二个有这么多人的中文频道
<roylez> ofan: 死米国间谍，一边死去
<Kyo> #shafou-cn
<gebjgd> alayasix: archlinux-cn差不多
<ofan> roylez: 话说你咋没有城管光环了
<imadper> alayasix: 我一直知足, 是你一进来就嫌人少.
<cleamoon> roylez, 沒錢了？變五毛掙點外快？
<Kyo> steam官方组都比这里人多.
<ofan> 中文频道都扯淡的
<gebjgd> ofan: 都是搞基的
<gebjgd> 哦放
<gebjgd> ofan: 是吧饭饭
<ofan> gebjgd: 喜当爹不要再yd了
<Kyo> 有人用 EMACS  发过邮件 么
<alayasix> gebjgd: 咱这里81 人家那里18
<sulit> Kyo: 显摆阿？
<gebjgd> alayasix: 还有gtalk上的人呢
<gebjgd> alayasix: 你没看到而已
<Kyo> sulit:......
<sulit> 哥去上个厕所
<Kyo> sulit:不会设置邮箱而已 祝掉马桶
<ofan> alayasix: 哪里！
<ofan> alayasix: 哪里？
<sulit> Kyo: 网上有教程
<alayasix> ofan: arch-cn
<gebjgd> ofan: #archlinux-cn
<Kyo> sulit:没找到蜘蛛网在哪 0 0
<alayasix> gebjgd: 不能显示gtalk的？
<gebjgd> alayasix: 不能
<jiero> steam 是啥。纯消费者永远比有自我意识的多。
<Kyo> steam.... 游戏平台
<gebjgd> 再抽盘openra
<alayasix> gebjgd: 我大irssi必须能啊 。。放狗
<Kyo> 大IRSSI弱爆了 @_@
<sulit> 我想玩dota2
<Kyo> 来撸TF2
<sulit> 我下了dota，不会玩，有点悲剧
<Kyo> LINUX下 貌似没有DOTA2
<Kyo> ...
<sulit> 会lol
<soiamso> HoN
<sulit> steam里有
<sulit> 快了
<jiero> HoN 很没意思。。。我第一个玩了 半小时都没想继续的游戏。。。
<Kyo> 来玩TF2!! steam都出了TF2版本！
<Kyo> Linux下的
<jiero> 哦。S2 Games的游戏里
<sulit> hon我也下过，也不会
<sulit> 没中文的
<Kyo> 开谷歌翻译lol
<soiamso> sulit: Metro Prime 3
<jiero> 只是那种游戏模式无聊。。。
<sulit> lol有种文的
<sulit> soiamso: 那个是。。？
<roylez> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac565497
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 杨子荣style - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez> jiero: 鉴于你已经回国
<Kyo> 200hh.com
<jiero> roylez 。。。你竟给我这些。。。打不开的网站。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: ２００ｈｈ．ｃｏｍ-情色艺术中心 (@ 200hh.com)
<roylez> jiero: 放屁
<jiero> 正在努力加载视频中...
<jiero> 。。。
<sulit> 这儿有美国人？
<Kyo> rbrtys.com
<jiero> sulit: 哪几个呐。
<Kyo> bbs.simen.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 赛盟中国KZ玩家社区 - Powered by Discuz! (@ simen.cn)
<Kyo> www.cspromod.cn
<sulit> jiero: 我也不知道
<Kyo> google.com
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<Kyo> alvin_rxg -> 机器人
<namoamitabuddha> Kyo: 不是, 是 alvin_rxg 写了个自动回复的脚本
<Kyo> alvin_rxg Orz
<namoamitabuddha> 好像是 erc 写的
<cleamoon> 「高斯能完整地倒背出圆周率哦。」「这些轶事都是后人夸大的，不可靠。」#有些人就是没幽默感能怎么办
<alayasix>  朋友找你借东西时，叫他拿着给你拍张照，这样你就不会忘记+有证据了
<jiero> roylez 看到了。啊。。。1950年时应该占领朝鲜全景啊。。。
<sulit> al
<Kyo> cle
<roylez> jiero: 智取威虎山你难道不知道
<Kyo> alvin_rxg： 200hh.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ２００ｈｈ．ｃｏｍ-情色艺术中心 (@ 200hh.com)
<Kyo> 恶趣味..
<jiero> roylez 真的记不清除了，小时候看了一边那类书就知道是假的，凭啥战斗己方无敌啊？
<Kyo> alvin_rxg: www.taobao.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢 (@ taobao.com)
<roylez> jiero: 因为脸上涂了蜡
<jiero> roylez 因为中国人比美国人高大（达）
<cleamoon> alayasix, 朋友找你借東西時你跟那朋友說：“好了，現在我可以開始和你借錢了。禮尚往來嘛” 朋友立刻會把東西還給你
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<jiero> cleamoon:  你好恨么
<cleamoon> jiero, S就是人生的哲學~
<imadper> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/227063.htm
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 俄罗斯女子使用街景地图意外发现男友偷情_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> cleamoon: 小孩子不学好东西。。。
<Kyo> 333
<Kyo> ....
<cleamoon> jiero, 這是好東西呀~ 可以省下不少煩惱。看到每天全世界都這麼亂，簡直是每天都在迪斯尼樂園的狀態呀~
<jiero> cleamoon: 迪斯尼乐园？
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似2013年的好电影都还没上市
<jiero> 。。。。。。。。没见过
<adam8157> roylez: 比如?
<jiero> roylez 你自己拍一个，自己当演员，我肯定票选为2013年最好电影。
<cleamoon> jiero, 遊樂園就好了啦
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac571121
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 2013年电影预告神剪辑 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez> adam8157: 这里面提到的
<gfrog> roylez: 元宵节咋过？
<gfrog> adam8157: 元宵节咋过？
<jiero> gfrog: 你砸锅？
<roylez> gfrog: 神马是元宵节
<jiero> gfrog: 输入错了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你砸锅?
<gfrog> jiero: 去公司，撅着。
<jiero> roylez 汤圆庆
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西。。。
 * gfrog 外头放炮好闹心。
<jiero> gfrog: 。呼吸新鲜空气，往下投掷水气球炸弹
<jiero> gfrog: 要小点，否则会私人
<jiero> 死人。
<roylez> gfrog: 吃晚饭出去外面空气都是灰的，还是宅着好点
<gfrog> jiero: 离得好远，水球打不到
 * jiero 突然想到如果够冷，水气球炸弹在空中结冰怎么办？
<jiero> gfrog: 用发射器-简易投石器。
<gfrog> roylez: 今天出去骑车，一圈儿回来新车上面能有一指厚的灰。
<Kyo> grog:完美防偷
<jiero> gfrog: 如果你想采集，涂上一层黏著物。
<jiero> gfrog: 还好中国开的灯光够多，不会伸手不见五指。
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.smzdm.com/out-scary-soviet-russian-civilian-gas-mask-gp-5-masks-13-49.html
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 出去吓人吧！Soviet Russian Civilian Gas Mask 苏俄GP-5民用防毒面具　$13.49-Amazon-实用工具,海淘特价-什么值得买
<jiero> roylez 便宜啊
<roylez> jiero: 是啊
<imadper> roylez: out席
<roylez> jiero: 样子也还挺萌的
<gfrog> roylez: @_@
<jiero> roylez 中国人还不跟风制造？
<roylez> jiero: 国货渣渣
<jiero> roylez 恐怕造出来需要1000RMB的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 左侧启动器 为什么老是触发不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401480 装完系统后，装了ccsm还有cairodock 把左侧启动器设为自动隐藏，触发点为左侧，灵敏度设置为推荐的 每次都是开机了之后能触发，开启几个软件后就不能触发了，请教一下是怎么回事 统计信息:  …
<alpha080> 不会，国人造出来只要30+吧，只不过偶尔有质量问题
<roylez> alpha080: 要你民3000？
<roylez> alpha080: 命
<jiero> gfrog: 小蛙。亲属图给你。http://i.imgur.com/geYNvjx.jpg
<alpha080> 恩，007装用
<jiero> alpha080: 阿发008 玩什么
<alpha080> 翻译opensuse manual 去。。
<alpha080> 苦哇，谁要帮忙么？
<jiero> alpha080: 哦。我想起来了，你是那个opensuse用户，我忘记你好久了。
<alpha080> = =
<jiero> alpha080: - 或者你好久不来了。。。
<alpha080> 我很经常在，只不过是挂机
<jiero> alpha080: 不帮忙啊。为啥要帮。不通用。。。
<jiero> eexp:  现在 你用啥 网页浏览器还是 opera？
<alpha080> 555,suse用户太少鸟
<alpha080> 阿姨用w3m估计
<sulit> 看linux源代码的同学又看完linux0.11的吗？
<jiero> roylez eexp  http://i.imgur.com/Jal3F4S.png
<jiero> alpha080:  不是有个 Margurite Su还是啥的
<jiero> alpha080: 以前经常喝 shellex调侃的
<jiero> alpha080: 也就是10人之内。
<roylez> jiero: 神马啊
<alpha080> 他们都在kde-cn那边
<jiero> roylez 我的 desura 帐号啊，把 Humble Indie Bundle 中可以转的游戏都转移去了
<jiero> roylez 我的自画像丑不丑？
<roylez> jiero: 丑
<alpha080> jiero: 干活的更少，我也是偶尔去翻译翻译，大概一年能翻译10个单词吧
<data-cn> - - !
<alpha080> jiero: 我看fedora那边也不乐观
<jiero> roylez 很好。我想给你画，发个照片来吧。
<jiero> alpha080: 比 suse 乐观很多。
<roylez> jiero: 滚
<jiero> roylez 嗯。 http://www.ngocn.net/?action-model-name-hr-itemid-3645
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ 上海欣耕工坊生态农场招聘实习生2名(截至5-1) - 招聘信息 - NGO发展交流网 -公益行业门户
<jiero> roylez 我这样去上海当农民。
<IronWard> 呵呵需要居住证...
 * Kyo <-SB
<sulit> 软件工程本科出来能工作在哪儿？
<Kyo> 什么 大学
<jiero> sulit: 很多小公司要你
<imadper> sulit: 各种工地都要.
<jiero> sulit: 不过月薪不过4000就是了
<sulit> 要是研究生呢？
<imadper> sulit: 各种工地
<jiero> sulit: 自己找用人的地方
<jiero> sulit: 要主动的去找
 * imadper 跟研究生, 本科生, 没关系, 看你实力.  sulit 
<Kyo> imadeper 给跪
<sulit> imadper: 给点面子嘛
<jiero> sulit: 人家看你经验
<sulit> 最高给多少？
<alayasix> 天气
<sulit> 多年后
<jiero> sulit: 研究生，等你有些钱了，随便上个业余的？
<IronWard> 应该会有校园招聘吧
<Kyo> 最高 @_@ 不一定的
<IronWard> 干软件 本科就行
<Kyo> 有人月10W+
<Kyo> 也有人月500-
<imadper> IronWard: 看方向. 有些方向本科不行的.
<cfy> imadper: master
<cfy> imadper: 大师
<imadper> cfy: 大师!~
<sulit> 这儿月薪最高的是？
<sulit> 有人透漏过吗？
<Kyo> 这里都是 搬砖的
<jiero> sulit: 你问吧。这里有软件工程的学生么。。。
<jiero> 不记得。
<IronWard> 不是学软件的举手...
<jiero> imadper: 你是软件工程的么？
<sulit> 应该有
<cleamoon> sulit, 是德國人們，每月4000歐左右
<Kyo> 搬转的用不起QQ 就跑来IRCle1
<imadper> jiero: 我学档案管理的.
<data-cn> >_<
<sulit> 那这儿都什么专业的，传销。。
<Kyo> 图书馆蹲一辈子的
<cleamoon> sulit, 還有還沒開始學的呢
<Kyo> sulit:还有高中狗
<IronWard> 这里有没有 不是用 ubuntu的...
<data-cn> Debian User
<data-cn> Me
<sulit> IronWard: 我用mint
 * jiero 不算在意钱的举手。。。
<jiero> sulit: 去 IBM 被剥削把。
<IronWard> 呵呵 我也 debian
<data-cn> wo shi debian user
<Kyo> 大便USER!
<data-cn> hai mei you an zhuang shu ru fa
<alvin_rxg> data-cn: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *!H-hti*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<IronWard> IRC上能碰上这么多中国人 也挺难得的...
<jiero> sulit:  这里学啥的都有的感觉。
<jiero> IronWard: 这里还有3个人用Ubuntu
<jiero> 谁来反驳我？
<jiero> 算了
<IronWard> jiero, 嗯？
<IronWard> jiero, 只有3个？
<jiero> IronWard: 除了你之外
 * Kyo 目测不止
<IronWard> jiero, 我不用啊
<jiero> 哦。那就3个把
<IronWard> jiero, 你是说 只有3人不用ubuntu吧
<jiero> IronWard: 啥啊。就是3个人用的
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 在ubuntu12.10 amd64上交叉编译运行于arm上的glib2.35.8，求大侠看看编译错误。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401482 使用以下命令配置glib： ./configure --prefix="$PWD/../release/bluez_libs" --host=arm-linux CC="arm-linux-gcc -I/home/sp/Bluez/release/bluez_libs/include -L/home/sp/Bluez/release/bluez_libs/ …
<IronWard> 那其他人都用的啥... Windows?
<Kyo> shafou.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 吓人的网站|shafou.com (@ shafou.com)
<Kyo> DOS
<jiero> IronWard: 各种linux发行版本 os x之类的
<Kyo> alvin ni hao
<Kyo> lai jiu zhen wode cuo wu
<alvin_rxg> Kyo: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *36Qv"l*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<imadper> ofan: t了用拼音的.
<jiero> imadper: 还在广州？
<imadper> jiero: 后天去广州.
<jiero> imadper: 呃。。。你真是南北频繁走。
 * IronWard 洗漱..
<sullit> 刚才出问题了
<sullit> jiero: 对不住哈，死机了
<jiero> 没关系。
<jiero> 突然想查查祖坟在武夷山上是什么情况。
<sullit> 这个。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Kyo§ your ibus broken le?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 就你坏了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,, zha le ? ,, my ibus also broken ,, fedora never repair
<sullit> wh
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你就用别的好了。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 固执的小坏蛋。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. I jiu use ibus-libpinyin ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ gnome3 config fcitx very hard ,,
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 是 3.6恨难？不过我用了3.6的ubuntu版本可以。
<data-cn> My Input-Method is not found
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,, My fedora is upgrade from f17 ... maybe ,,
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: fedora 17里 fcitx也不很难用。。。
<data-cn> Maybe it is not exist
<jiero> data-cn:  you don't need it
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ I use f18 now
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道怎麽管你了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. help me repair ..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 输入ibus ，效果怎样？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 截图？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: Still can't use ?
<jiero> soiamso: 他不懂英语
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. ibus-setup can use & config
<soiamso> jiero: 估计他还相信能修
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ but change to pinyin ,, then can not tpye chinese word
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 还是那句 等 Gnome 3.8
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. I can sea you say what..
<Kyo> use windows
<CyrusYzGTt> Kyo§ M$?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 鼠标右键点击可以输入文字的地方，看看有没有更换输入法的选项。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  yum install im-chooser
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ . yes ,have a,, but I try ,can not tpye chineseword... only eng
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  然后用im-chooser选 ibus。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ I try le ,, also can not use..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那么。你的 locale 全是 zh_CN.UTF-8 ?
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,, no qingchu ,, you tell me a mingling looklook
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  locale
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你想个小狗狗。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ bingo  chule LC_ALL is empty
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. gun ,.,. you are xiaodogdog
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯。我放弃了。你把整个 ibus 一点不剩的删除把。。。
<Kyo> yours chinglish is very nice
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jiero> Kyo: u too
<Kyo> sure
<soiamso> jiero: compliate problem under gnome 3.6,
<CyrusYzGTt> of cuz
<Kyo> hinet
<Kyo> 台湾的..
<jiero> soiamso: I'm sure Ubuntu dropped some new libs to dodge those issues, so 12.10 wasn't affected.
<jiero> Kyo: 你怎么了？
<CyrusYzGTt> Kyo§ I want taiwan green card
<Kyo> 台湾没绿卡.. 我说的是上面那个lancetw
<soiamso> jiero: never affect, ubuntu just use gtk not gnome
<CyrusYzGTt> Kyo§ o .. ic ,,
<jiero> soiamso:  there is a gnome desktop derivative for Ubuntu since 12.10, but the lib is almost shared with official package, not quite up-to-date as of GNOME 3.6 in fedora 18.
<lancetw> Kyo: 怎了？
<Kyo> lancetw:冲沙小
<lancetw> Kyo: 噗
<soiamso> jiero: 红帽压制canonical的一招，没有玩好
<jiero> soiamso: 红帽似乎不留员工的，流动率是不是很高啊。
<jiero> soiamso: 哦。说错了。应该对 gfrog 说。。。
<soiamso> jiero: 不知道。。
<Kyo> jiero:红帽是什么
<jiero> Kyo: 有个红色礼帽
<jiero> Kyo: 头顶着红帽子的人都是鸿毛
<Kyo> 圣诞老公公
<jiero> kyo那个是睡帽。
<Kyo> .
<jiero> soiamso: fedora 亚洲没测试把。
<soiamso> jiero: 大幅度推行 Wayland，阻碍游戏发展也是战略之一，全都是redhat的项目
<soiamso> jiero: ibus大幅度修改后，估计ubuntu要自己搞一个输入法。
<Kyo> .
<jiero> soiamso: 红帽发言了，玩游戏的快快悔悟跟我走吧。
<jiero> soiamso: ibus fork？
<soianso> ss
<soianso> test
<jiero> soianso: 。。。。。。。。
<kk> soianso, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<soianso> test
<soianso> test
<soianso> test
<soianso> test
<soianso> test
<soianso> test
<imadper> soianso: stop
<soianso> test
<kk> soianso, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<imadper> ofan: 睡了?
<soianso> test
<soianso> test
<soianso> test
<soianso> test
<soianso> test
<jiero> 。。。
<kk> soianso, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<imadper> \rs: 给帽子吧.
<soiamso> jiero: 冒名。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> gfrog: 红帽人员流动率是不是很高很高啊？
<gfrog> jiero: 最近好像还好，因为想走的都走光了
<soiamso> jiero: ibus是redhat搞的，估计还挖不了那个人
<gfrog> soiamso: ibus的作者早不在RH了
<imadper> soiamso`: 换回去.
<jiero> gfrog: 不是又在google了把。。。
<gfrog> soiamso: 你要说pwu的话，ibus没他啥事
<gfrog> jiero: 貌似
<soiamso> gfrog: 所以现在不伦不类了，gnome 3.6 就是“杰”作
<adam8157> gfrog: "因为想走的都走光了" 不是吧
<onlylove> banban: 你今天去了没，今天我起床起晚了
<jiero> gfrog soiamso ibus作者好像真的在 google。。。google搞垮了 scim+ibus 么。。。
<onlylove> banban: 昨天没见你上IRC
<gfrog> adam8157: 敝组是这样。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。哦。你还是顺风的
<Chaos`Eternal> 苏哲？
<gfrog> jiero: 这跟google没关系，是国人自己不争气。ibus的maintainer现在是个日本人
<soiamso> jiero: 估计就CJK三个国家关心
<jiero> gfrog: 哦。
<jiero> soiamso当然。。。
<banban> onlylove: 没有～
<imadper> \rs: thx.
<banban> cfy: hi
<cfy> banban: hello
<jiero> banban: 好
<cfy> banban: 嘻嘻
<imadper> soiamso`: 换回去吧.
<banban> cfy: 好久不见～
<cfy> banban: 是滴
<banban> jiero: 好～
<imadper> soiamso: 要t那个假冒的你吗?
<cfy> @_@
<soiamso> imadper: 不要
<imadper> :-)
<jiero> Axure 好像好多我想要求职的非要这个东西为啥？
<jiero> Axure 感觉？就是 inkscape更偏 html版本。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: ppa:fcitx-team/nightly
<guoyunhebrave> 到哪里下载firefox for android
<jiero> guoyunhebrave: mozilla.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Mozilla — Home of the Mozilla Project — mozilla.org (@ mozilla.org)
<guoyunhebrave> 源代码到哪里找呢
<jiero> guoyunhebrave:  。。。这点你都做不到。。。
<\rs> happyaron: 求普及systemd
<Kyo> 能用irssi就代表有搜索能力 所以guoyunhebrave是在卖萌
<happyaron> \rs: 明天下午的，我正在补习。差不多现学现卖。
<\rs> Kyo: weechat 更 geek...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. now I hear you erase ibus,,  now I must startx into gnome ..
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 赞
<Kyo> rs：Orz
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 装debian/ubuntu吧
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. do not like ubuntu
<Kyo> Ubuntu要干翻Android和Windows的
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 那就直接备份数据装debian
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,, debian ,,I try 3year ago ,, always update kernel ,then kernel oops
<Kyo> why don't u like Ubuntu?
<IronWard> 我用debian六年了没遇到啥大问题...
<hrzhu> Ubuntu極大的推動了桌面市場Linux的佔有率
<IronWard> 嗯确实啊
<Kyo> 两年后就不止桌面市场了lol
<CyrusYzGTt> I repair gnome ..
<IronWard> 话说谁用 ubuntu手机了...
<CyrusYzGTt> systemctl enable gdm.dervice ; systemctl start gdmcservice
<CyrusYzGTt> systemctl enable gdm.dervice ; systemctl start gdm.service
<Kyo> ..三棒牌手机从来不用 ..
<IronWard> 用KDE吧，自从有了Gnome3 我就改用kde了
<Kyo> Nexus 4 \ 7 又太贵
<Kyo> 用不起
<IronWard> 没事以后会支持山寨的...
<IronWard> 这同学用IPv6真酷...
<Kyo> 给跪
<alayasix> 预览版啊。。
<IronWard> 现在国内哪里能用IPv6么？
<IronWard> 这个 Quassel IRC 头一次看到...
<alayasix> 教育网。还有隧道
<CyrusYzGTt> I sea this always .when ee tell me ipv6 tun
<alayasix> IronWard: 默默看到程序名。。
<Kyo> test-ipv6.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Test your IPv6. (@ test-ipv6.com)
<happyaron> IronWard: 教育网里很多有v6
<IronWard> happyaron, 不在教育网好多年....
<CyrusYzGTt> Good news! Your current configuration will continue to work as web sites enable IPv6.
<alayasix> IronWard: 很多学校有隧道可以转。普通ipv4可以用ipv6吧。不过没啥意思
<Kyo> sudo apt-get install emacs
<Kyo> emacs
<CyrusYzGTt> vim
<alayasix> pe
<Kyo> gcc test.c -o sb
<Kyo> ./sb
<Kyo> 我都发了什么..
<IronWard> vim +1
<IronWard> emacs 没用过...
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • kdenlive能不能制作蓝光高清光盘视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401484 ubuntu有什么软件可以做？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2013-02-23 21:31
<Kyo> 这..装个双系统都比搞这些东西简单
<applee> XXAA
<applee> test
<kk> applee, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<OP> ..
<data-cn> 我安装了中文输入法
<CyrusYzGTt> ...'
<data-cn> ^_^
<IronWard> Orz
<DrawNori> 嗯 加油
<data-cn> 汗
<DrawNori> :P
<data-cn> Debian顺利升级到7.0了
<data-cn> :D
<DrawNori> 我也用这个...
<DrawNori> 可怜的 Kyo..
<data-cn> 自从我告别了Ubuntu后
 * DrawNori 从没用过ubuntu...
<data-cn> 又一次回到了Debian的怀抱了
<data-cn> 这个貌似不是Debian，是Sparky
<onlylove> UBUNUT极大的推动了Linux的桌面占有率，多了多少，linux用户不还是那百分之一
<data-cn> Orz。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> if fedora 18 do not repair ibus.. from now to 2013-02-28 .. then I use debian
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 赞。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<hrzhu> 百分之一不止吧
<data-cn> 我这里的X-chat显示有问题
<data-cn> 。。。
<DrawNori> 没事 linux 用户会越来越多的!
<CyrusYzGTt> if debian when I update kernel crash , then I install fedora 17
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你很厉害啊。。。删ibus把一切删了。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<data-cn> 我用的就是ibus
<ugoub> 我就是被Ubuntu拉进来的。 最初用Ferdra（始终记不到怎么拼） 总不习惯KDE那图形界面。（感觉是KDE的）
<data-cn> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 可以保持 kernel 不升级。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ibus need gdm pluseaudio-moud...-...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .no , update kernel
<DrawNori> 为啥kernal会crash?
<data-cn> — — ！
<DrawNori> 我的debian一直都好好的...
<CyrusYzGTt> DrawNori§ kernel painc
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: GNOME 3.6 for Fedora 太差了。
<imadper> DrawNori: upstream的kernel都各种panic的....
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 拆了你的 Fedora吧。
<imadper> DrawNori: 何况debian的...
<data-cn> Debian只是在不更新的时候才不会宕机
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ wait
<jiero> imadper: debian的都是测试好了的把。
<jiero> imadper: 推 stable的都是测试了n遍。
<CyrusYzGTt> data-cn§ but I always update ,,
<hrzhu> 好吧 也就1.12 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<kk> hrzhu ⇪ ti: Usage share of operating systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imadper> jiero: 很多老bug, 一直没发现而已 .
<data-cn> 我石化了
<imadper> jiero: 测试用处不大的.
<DrawNori> imadper, 我一直用debian unstable...kernal问题没遇到过...
<data-cn> panic是一件很可怕的事情
<DrawNori> sorry kernel
<hrzhu> wikipedia全站被牆了？
<DrawNori> 我这里可以看啊
<hrzhu> 我這不翻牆看不了
<jiero> imadper: 呃，kernel升级就是修些bug，如果升级崩溃了说明引入了新bug？
<cleamoon> 「北京各种场所，有说不清的各种尺寸的看板，海报宣传北京精神。爱国，创新，包容，厚德，办证。」
<ugoub> 刚刚才上了wiki的
<DrawNori> hrzhu, rpwt...
<imadper> jiero: kernel的升级包含的东西很多的.
<data-cn> 办证亮了。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 北京是什么地方？专门看版画的。
<imadper> jiero: 新的调度器, 新的功能都有
<jiero> imadper: 呃。debian说的是同版本的啊。
<cleamoon> jiero, 所有地方
<imadper> jiero: 这样就能修完所有的bug?
<jiero> imadper: 就是 3.2.* 那种。自己发行版的小修正。
<DrawNori> 有没有人玩 freecol
<jiero> imadper: 不管能不能修完。找到了就修。
<imadper> jiero: 我知道
<imadper> jiero: 但是不能保证不会panic的.
<hrzhu> Windows Xp是佔有率第二的OS = = 絕大部分都是中國貢獻的吧
<DrawNori> 第一是哪个？
<hrzhu> win 7
<jiero> imadper: 当然无法保证。。。不过我也就见过2次kernel panic = linux
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> windows 7 已经普及了啊。
<jiero> 见过几次
<imadper> jiero: 恩, 还有很多其他的bug, 早就引入, 现在还没修好, 横跨几个版本的kernel.
<hrzhu> 這個數據是根據瀏覽器user-agent來的 還是不叫準確的
<DrawNori> win7...没用过
<jiero> hrzhu: 差不多了
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ VB
<CyrusYzGTt> VB=VirtualBox ..
<hrzhu> what VB for?
<CyrusYzGTt> VB=VirtualBox ..
<hrzhu> what do you imply..
<CyrusYzGTt> freedos
<CyrusYzGTt> win3.0.1
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ IE6 China Blank love
<data-cn> 好吧
<data-cn> 我在新立德里面找到了新的内核
<data-cn> 正在安装ing。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yum update kernel*
<data-cn> Orz。。
<CyrusYzGTt> hope you kernel painc . amen
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: aaaaa，吃掉 ie 6 把
<data-cn> 我怕了你了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. I use firefox chrome opera w3m lync elinks..
<hrzhu> 除非有什麼bug或者驅動問題沒必要升級kernal吧
<data-cn> 升级内核可以支持新硬件
<jiero> data-cn: 。。。
<jiero> data-cn: 。。。
<hrzhu> 問題是你有新硬件嗎。。
<imadper> 升级内核很必要的.
<data-cn> 我的电脑是去年下半年买的
<hrzhu> imadper: 比如說？
<CyrusYzGTt> i7 third
<data-cn> 我要重启了
<data-cn> :P
<imadper> hrzhu: 你bug见多了, patch见多了, 就会这么觉得了.
<DrawNori> 好运...
<CyrusYzGTt> data-cn§ go a hell
<data-cn> 谢谢
<jiero> imadper: 忘掉它们，无视它们，你的内心就清净了。
<data-cn> 愿乔布斯保佑我
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 佛啊，杀了 data-cn的电脑把，早日超度
<hrzhu> 我只在10.04的時候遇到過一個移除移動硬盤是會死機的問題
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ +1
<imadper> hrzhu: 之前还有poll的时候, 移除usbhid设备会死机的bug.
<DrawNori> 大家linux下怎么用网银的？
<eexp> imadper: 你是不是那种傻子，会买6k的耳机的？
<CyrusYzGTt> DrawNori§ no use
<DrawNori> eexp, 什么耳机？
<imadper> eexp: 我是那种傻子, 但我不是那种有钱人...
<CyrusYzGTt> DrawNori§ buy something always chose huodaofukuan
<imadper> eexp: 你这么有钱, 去买大奥喽.
<eexp> nnnd 翻到15页，还是6k的。。。
<hrzhu> DrawNori:支付寶有linux插件的 招行Linux也能用 其他銀行不知道
<DrawNori> eexp, 哪里啊
<DrawNori> eexp, 我看看都啥耳机
<DrawNori> hrzhu, 我装了...不能用
<eexp> taobao上尽是的。
<hrzhu> DrawNori: 什麼東西不能用
<imadper> eexp: 你要干嘛? ... 买静电耳机?
<eexp> 我只是看看，到底有多好的耳机
<jiero> DrawNori: 浦发呗。。。
<DrawNori> hrzhu, alipay的插件啊
<imadper> DrawNori: 可以用, 用了很久了.
<hrzhu> 額 我不知道 反正firefox是能用的
<hrzhu> 我用的官方提供的一個bash腳本裝的
<jiero> DrawNori: 浦发的钱买货币基金，基本投资 3.5% 年利率活期。。。
<DrawNori> hrzhu, 可能是因为我用 chrome...
<jiero> DrawNori: 然后被盗就不怕了。
<imadper> hrzhu: 就是那个把二级制文件cat到脚本后面去的脚本?
<eexp> imadper: 我要无线的，接电视用
<DrawNori> imadper, 就那东西
<imadper> eexp: 给你推荐个?
<eexp> 是
<jiero> imadper: ee有钱烧了。。。
<sulit> winÏÂwinÏÂÒ²ÓÐirssiÁË
<kk> sulit say: win下win下也有irssi了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jiero> imadper: 你想办法从ee那里捞钱。
<imadper> jiero: 没办法. 等我过俩月去湖南, 找他请客吧.
<sulit> Õâ¸öÌ«µ°ÌÛÁË
<kk> sulit say: 这个太蛋疼了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ugoub> 问问，小壁虎是哪个 发行版的标志？
<jiero> ugoub: suse
<imadper> eexp: 我带妹子去, 不能让你带我体验湖南的民俗业了... pity...
<ugoub> jiero: 谢谢
<eexp> 老要充电的，别说。 imadper
<jiero> imadper: 妹子交给ee儿子
<sulit> quit
<eexp> imadper: 没关系，我带你妹子去体验
<imadper> eexp: ....
<jiero> 。。。
<imadper> eexp: 蓝牙的可以不?
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<imadper> eexp: 你电视支持蓝牙不?
<eexp> lol 不好吗？
<ugoub> jiero: 小壁虎 头上有红色的帽子么？
<jiero> ugoub: 没。
<ugoub> 谢谢
<jiero> gfrog: 见过壁虎头上戴红帽子么？
<eexp> 蓝牙配对，怀疑麻烦。有些需要dap啥的协议支持
<sulit> kk:..
<eexp> 不支持蓝牙，电视
<imadper> 那你要这种?  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17830479162&ali_refid=a3_430008_1006:1102858261:6:ue%CE%DE%CF%DF%B6%FA%BB%FA:635ca038b6f4c1a5e922e99f5bfa6529&ali_trackid=1_635ca038b6f4c1a5e922e99f5bfa6529    eexp
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ TDK SIGNATURE旗舰系列 WR-700 无线立体声头戴式耳机 现货包邮-淘宝网
<DrawNori> 我当年一冲动买了 ie8
<eexp> 蓝牙，有发送的嘛
<gfrog> jiero: ...
<sulit> kk:
<kk> sulit, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<DrawNori> kk:
<eexp> 这种的看过啊。经常要充电。 imadper
<jiero> gfrog: 我是不是贫嘴啊。
<imadper> eexp: 那你只能买舞台监听了
<eexp> 还不能带两个
<imadper> eexp: 买带充电底座的, 平时放在哪里就充电了
<eexp> 就看点片子，还舞台的。
<imadper> 你还想不充电? eexp 太难了
<eexp> 就是没选好啊。看半天了
<eexp> 少充电嘛
<imadper> eexp: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.123.k3Urzz&id=8856785266
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Philips/飞利浦 SHD8600 无线耳机 2.4G电视无线耳机 包顺丰快递-tmall.com天猫
<sulit> exit
<sulit> quit
<imadper> eexp: 你一次看电视也就几个小时. 平时放着就自动充电了嘛.
<maplebeats> eexp, imadper 在讨论什么玩意
<imadper> eexp: 或者你去买l92, 也不用经常换电池.
<jiero> eexp: 为啥要耳机，儿子上学了？
<eexp> 没提到双天线？也没提音量控制
<cfy> @_@
<eexp> jiero: 帅帅禁止看一切屏幕了
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<imadper> eexp: 音量控制应该有吧, 或者大不了用遥控器.
<jiero> eexp: 你竟然搞这种东西。
<Zhanshime> ...
<jiero> imadper: 去拜访ee的时候送他仔仔3种桌游
<imadper> jiero: 我不了解卓游~
<IronWard> 换手机挂IRC了
<eexp> 欢迎送，转手卖了就是。
<jiero> eexp: 。
<maplebeats> jiero, 送个PSV，然后不让ee知道
<jiero> PSV是什么。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 游戏机。。。
<Zhanshime> jiero:...
<Zhanshime> sony眼泪下来了
<maplebeats> 索尼早该死了
<Zhanshime> 自从有iphone,i'm nothing?
<jiero> maplebeats: 丫哈丫和
<Zhanshime> maplebeats:我不认同
<jiero> maplebeats: sony可以只卖数码相机活活
 * maplebeats 我没买过 sony/苹果 的产品。。。
<jiero> xbox live
<jiero> sony die
<Zhanshime> 历史证明苹果总在引领潮流后没落
<jiero> sony 太不识时务。收费服务才能赚钱啊。
<jiero> Zhanshime: 苹果引领的潮流是微软的模式不是？
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 咱理工没人了？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401489 咱理工软件学院那么厉害，就没有人关注下吗？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 大菠菜 — 2013-02-23 14:10
<Zhanshime> Zhanshime:企业文化决定的
 * DrawNori 手机挂线，xchat下线。睡觉了
<GUNDAM> kk
<fivesheep_> GUNDAM: yo
<fivesheep_> 高达
<GUNDAM> fivesheep_: yoyo~
<GUNDAM> fivesheep_: 哇大西 刚大木！
<Zhanshime> #fedora真蛋疼,还要注册账户
<fivesheep_> GUNDAM: 有没新番
<fivesheep_> 很久没看了
<GUNDAM> fivesheep_: 久番都还没看完
<fivesheep_> 独角兽出完没
<Zhanshime> 去弹幕站转转不就知道了
<GUNDAM> fivesheep_: 还没 第六集还没出
<lei> kde非常占空间啊
<Zhanshime> 有用gnome-shell的么
<Zhanshime> 你们用快捷键的窗口截图后图片正常么
<GUNDAM> 正常
<Zhanshime> GUNDAM:你按fn+print键试一下
<GUNDAM> Zhanshime: 为什么要按fn?
<Zhanshime> 窗口截图快捷键
<GUNDAM> Zhanshime: 不过按了也能用
<Zhanshime> 图片正常?
<GUNDAM> 直接按print不就行了
<GUNDAM> 正常的阿
<Zhanshime> GUNDAM:我说的是只截一个窗口不是整个桌面
<GUNDAM> Zhanshime: 那应该是按alt+print阿
<hrzhu> alt+PrintScreen是截窗口 如果你用的gnome的話
<hrzhu> 我一般用一個scrot的小軟件截
<Zhanshime> hrzhu:我的是笔记本,两个都能用
<Zhanshime> GUNDAM:图片正常么
<GUNDAM> Zhanshime: 不正常
<Zhanshime> GUNDAM:妥托的bug一枚,ubuntu opensuse fedora都不正常
<GUNDAM> Zhanshime: 快上报
<GUNDAM> gnome反人类 没关系
<Zhanshime> #fedora一个人说的The whole draw of Gnome was always that it stayed out of your way, nothing stays out of your way like Gnome Shell.
<taisen> 请问怎么看kde版本
<GUNDAM> Zhanshime: 不懂英文
<hrzhu> gnome現在不是有個2.x的fork版本嗎
<hrzhu> gnome3我是裝過 進去看了一兩眼 界面還是不錯的
<GUNDAM> hrzhu: 我正在用
<Zhanshime> 意思是gnome总是和你希望的方式不一样,总是你适应它,,但gnome-shell这点更突出
<Zhanshime> taisen:很优秀很漂亮
<Zhanshime> taisen:但它之在我的启动u
<Zhanshime> 盘里
<jzmer> windows 上安装华文宋体，为什么四个style都能够分别识别而安装后word只能识别一个style?
<hrzhu> 瀏覽器更新好快啊 最近幾天chrome 25 firefox 19一起出來了
<hrzhu> IE最新版本是幾？
<hrzhu> chrome的版本號成功超過emacs
<imadper> 版本号, nvidia第一. 无出其右者.
<imadper> 前几年就190多了, 现在还不得三百多.
<Zhanshime> imadper: 但没人拿这事说它
<imadper> Zhanshime: 我就经常吐嘈他
<Zhanshime> imadper:  - -!
<imadper> Version 	314.09 - WHQL
<imadper> Release Date 	Thu Feb 21, 2013
<Zhanshime> ...
<imadper> 凭啥吐嘈fx的版本号?! 看看nvidia的.
<cfy> banban: gDD
<alayasix> ？
<family`> ...
<family`> shafou.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 吓人的网站|shafou.com (@ shafou.com)
<cifer> 问下，mutt是不是自带imap？
<cfy> family`: 你吓坏小妹妹了...
<banban> alvin_rxg: 大半夜的 整这么吓人的网站 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> @_@
<banban> family` 大半夜的 整这么吓人的网站 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> banban: 来吧，给大家看看你的艳照压惊
<cfy> @_@
<family`> ...
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 合体中？
<alvin_rxg> banban: 求和踢
<banban> alvin_rxg: 踢谁啊，踢family` 吧。。。。。。。。。。
<family`> ..
<GUNDAM> 我来组成头部
<family`> 踢我干啥
<family`> 123.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Entel - Personas (@ entel.cl *FROM* 123.com)
<family`> 200hh.com
<family`> 特码没反应了？
<banban> family`:  这些都是吓人的吗。。。。。
<banban> 特码死是谁啊。。。
<family`> 不是lol
<banban> 多了个死。。。。。
<family`> 特马 = TM = 他X
<alvin_rxg> banban: 别管 cfy 和 family`  了，  求合体
<family`> ..
<family`> ..
<family`> hi lancetw
<hw_junkie> 你好everybody!!
<family`> .
<family`> everybody去睡觉了
<family`> 我是他的机器人
<hrzhu> night
<gebjgd> ofan: 走 起床带去你opd
<piggybox> opd?
<gebjgd> piggybox: 呵呵呵呵
<gebjgd> piggybox: 看来你去过
<piggybox> opd是什么我都不知道，去你妈
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我也没去过  据说是脱衣舞俱乐部
<gebjgd> piggybox: 上次几个同事去了 遇到枪战了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 带ofan去破处
 * piggybox 被老婆拖走，回头见
<guodongbin> W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash 校验和不符
<guodongbin> W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash 校验和不符
<guodongbin> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<guodongbin> ---这是怎么回事啊？？
<alvin_rxg> guodongbin: update 先
<guodongbin> 就是update然后才出现这个
<alvin_rxg> guodongbin: 1,下坏了；2,服务器问题；3,没同步好
<guodongbin> alvin_rxg: 怎么解决啊
<guodongbin> alvin_rxg: 不会要重新装吧？
<alvin_rxg> guodongbin: 等，或者换 repo server
<guodongbin> alvin_rxg: 等？过段时间就好了？
<alvin_rxg> guodongbin: 这是可能的一种情况，服务器先期将 list 更新了，然后 pool 里边的 pkg 还没跟上，导致 pkg 的 checksum 和 list 里边的不符合……
<guodongbin> alvin_rxg: 是不是我换sources.list闹得
<alvin_rxg> guodongbin: 都可能
<guodongbin> 能给我一份你的么？我的没备份直接换了....
<alvin_rxg> Linux wheezy 3.2.0-4-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.2.35-2 i686 GNU/Linux
<alvin_rxg> guodongbin: 确定我的拿给你能用？
<guodongbin> alvin_rxg: 不能......
<guodongbin> alvin_rxg: 还是要谢谢你了，我再等等吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 搬家了
<cleamoon> 来自作家沈宏非本周推荐，语出“吃货研究所”天蓬元帅推荐的一则小故事：“一个日本小青年，百无聊赖，对生活充满了失望，绝望得打算自杀。一氧化碳中毒这种方式看起来不那么痛苦，于是，他去买了煤炭，打算熏死自己。结果好巧不巧，碰上秋刀鱼非常便宜，于是，顺手买了点秋刀鱼……回家把碳烧上，烤着秋刀鱼，
<cleamoon> 顿觉生活美好啊，于是……打算活下来了……（ta）还在网上放了自己烤鱼的照片”……点出链接的朋友可特别留意原帖下那些附言，正能量密密麻麻。
<cleamoon> http://www.guokr.com/post/441311/
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ 【拯救世界向】吃货是多么的乐天啊~~ | 吃货研究所小组 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你回來了？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你找我约炮 还是干吗?
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 好奇。想知道還有沒有飛機掉下來的機會
<cleamoon> 作家昆德拉：“有个捷克人，申请移民签证，官员问：‘你打算到哪里去？’‘哪儿都行。’官员给了他一个地球仪：‘自己挑吧。’他看了看，慢慢转了转，对官员道：‘你还有没有别的地球仪？’”
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 掉下来就好了 我有保险  马上我们家富裕了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你們家就“父鬱”了
<kk>  05:59
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 他们才不担心
<cleamoon> ...
 * piggybox 外出运动归来
<sulit> 早上好
<sulit> 今天元宵节
<sulit> kk: 死了？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-24
 * IronWard 醒了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 敢問各位大俠，如何將Ubuntu裝到移動硬盤里呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401504 我的本子是win7，但很喜歡Ubuntu，我曾請別人幫忙在win下7裝了虛擬機，安裝了Ubuntu，但速度奇慢。我還不想用雙系統。所以我想可不可以將Ubuntu裝到移動硬盤上。只在電腦連接該 …
<^{^> 大家好
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<^}^> 大家好
<kk> ^}^, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<guoker> .
<guoker> hello
<kk> guoker, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<guoker> ^_^#
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401506 怎样在ubuntu12.04上装软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingyu — 2013-02-24 9:38
<data-cn> 早
<IronWard> kk
<IronWard> kk 你好
<IronWard> hello
<kk> IronWard, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<ahe> kkkmaokkk?
<guoker> \quit
<family> Adventure time!
<GUNDAM> :)
<ahe> :::
<GUNDAM> python setup.py install 怎么指定安装目录？
<jiero> 呃谔谔。
<jiero> GUNDAM: 看 setup.py
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine梦幻西游 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401511 mhxy.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 michaellions — 2013-02-24 11:11
<GUNDAM> jiero: vim setup.py ?
<jiero> GUNDAM: 随你喜欢
 * jiero 学不会vim。因为真的不懂。
<cfy> jiero: .
<GUNDAM> jiero: 直接在里面修路径就可以了吗？
<nitro_> GUNDAM: 你有用virtualenv嗎
<jiero> cfy: 不会用任何常规工具，nano我都不熟。
<jiero> GUNDAM: 不懂
<GUNDAM> nitro_: 没阿，我只是在安装一个用python写的软件
<jiero> cfy: 我完全不懂程序啊。。。规则什么的，对我来说都记不住。考试最后别人做习题我在看课本。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我自己研究下吧
<jiero> 临考试的时候
<jiero> GUNDAM: 嗯加油
<cfy> jiero: emacs
<jiero> cfy: 。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 呀灭爹～
<cfy> jiero: xixi
<jiero> cfy: 。。。xixi？？
<jiero> ofan: 翻译下，xixi是什么？
<nitro_> GUNDAM: 看文檔吧http://docs.python.org/2/install/index.html
<kk> nitro_ ⇪ ti: Installing Python Modules — Python v2.7.3 documentation
<nitro_> GUNDAM: python setup.py build --build-base=/path/to/pybuild/foo-1.0
<GUNDAM> nitro_: 我不懂python阿，英文水平低 难理解！
<jiero> GUNDAM: 那就别换了不行？
<nitro_> GUNDAM: python setup.py build --build-base=/path/to/pybuild/foo-1.0 我已經幫你找出來關鍵得了
<cfy> jiero: 嘻嘻
<jiero> cfy: 呃。蹭饭鸭笑了。。。好邪恶。。。
 * jiero 很少见cfy用这种词语
<nitro_> 不對 發現一個是Build一個是Install..
<GUNDAM> jiero: 这个程序是用python写的，我知道python setup.py intall 就能安装 我想试试自己指定一个路径给程序！
<GUNDAM> nitro_: 恩，我在看
<nitro_> 用--install-base 改安裝路徑
<jiero> GUNDAM: 。这个。似乎没啥用途的感觉。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 其实只是为了方便有问题的时候好检找文件而已
<GUNDAM> nitro_: 能举个例子看看不
<nitro_> python setup.py install --install-base=/<你想要安裝的路徑>
<GUNDAM> nitro_: 比如 python setup.py --install-base=/usr/local/filename ?
<nitro_> 嗯
<nitro_> 有很多種方法 --user, or --home, or --prefix and --exec-prefix, or --install-base and --install-platbase
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐儿乃怎么整天都宅在irc上？
<cfy> gfrog: 你现在在哪？
<cfy> gfrog: 还在rh么？
<benben2013> 大家好呀
<kk> benben2013, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<benben2013> 不知道起个啥名字好啊
<gfrog> cfy: .
<benben2013> 各位都用的ubuntu吗
<cfy> gfrog: hi
<benben2013> 有没有在线听歌的推荐？
<cfy> benben2013: douban?
<benben2013> 例似千千静听之类的？
<cfy> benben2013: web interface...
<hrzhu> xiami 如果你不介意上面都是盜版的話 歌還是蠻全的。
<benben2013> 没有for linux
<hrzhu> 你要桌面客戶端的?
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：乌龟海岸CS4630声卡在12.10下无法正常工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401514 ，安装完12.10后，发现一启动rythmbox播放音乐，CPU占用率立马上升，两个核，一个100%，一个百分之80~90%，一开始声音短短续续，一会就没声音了，停止播放音乐，CPU占用又正常了； …
<jt__> 各位，问个问题，如何查看鼠标上的按键，我有个多功能鼠标，里面有两个键不能用，我想重新映射一个，如何查找这两个键的键位
<benben2013> 是啊，我要桌面客户端
<benben2013> rythmbox不好使
<benben2013> 电台什么的老连不上
<jiero> gfrog: 因为我是宅啊。没工作。
<jiero> gfrog: 我难道不像个一直宅的人么。
<jiero> benben2013: 大概，以为网络
<jiero> 在线听歌还要客户端？
<jiero> 浏览器就行了
<jiero> gfrog: 一个小时了。。。
<chenshaoju> 吃牛排去 :q
<jiero> 吃大块肉。。。
<jiero> 牛肉干
<mao> hi，大家好
<ps-real> hi everyboy
<ps-real> 谁知道惠普打印机怎么再linux中使用
<luoboiqingcai> 用 cups？
<ofan> ps
<ofan> ps-real: 用罩杯
<ps-real> ..
<ps-real> ofan, 看看吧..从美国的hp网站下载了hp.run了.
<luoboiqingcai> 源里应该有hp打印机的驱动吧
<ps-real> luoboiqingcai, 我没有找到..
<ps-real> 我用的debian...
<ps-real> 还是7.0...debian最好不要升级阿...
<wzssyqa> ps-real: printer开头的包，看看呢
<luoboiqingcai> 我看到源里有hplip-cups，不知道是不是这个包
<luoboiqingcai> 我用的也是debian
<wzssyqa> ps-real: http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=printer-driver
<kk> wzssyqa ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Search Results -- printer-driver
<ps-real> luoboiqingcai, 恩..我看看..正在安装官方的包...看看不行我去看看..
<luoboiqingcai> B)
<ps-real> 安装成功了.要重启...
<ps-real> 已经打了y了..重启怎么这么慢..
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • edubuntu 12.10 关机按钮时间网络状态显示都没有了，右上角空白了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401516 大概一个多月了吧，有一次系统出错，然后右上角就空白了，没有任何东西，求助！ 每次关机要终端下面关…… edubuntu menu editer 目前也每次必然出错。 统计信息 …
<Guest94994> of
<Guest94994> ofan, 请问安装了cups但是还是没发用...
<Guest94994> 检测不到打印机.
<wzssyqa> ps-real: 安装 printer-driver-那系列包
<ps-real> wzssyqa, ok..
<ps-real> wzssyqa, 我试试
<luoboiqingcai> hi
<kk> luoboiqingcai, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<GFW> wzssyqa, 我安装了一系列的软件.但是添加不上..
<luoboiqingcai> 看看文档，可能是要改一些配置的吧
<benben2013> bye
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • rtl8188驱动安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401521 最近入手了一个usb无线网卡 我虚拟机装的是12.04的版本 make报错 求高手指点 Code: er/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20110401$ make make ARCH=i386 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic-pae/build M=/home/ty/RTL8712_ …
<jiero> Pencil Inkscape ?
<jianghu> 求助啊各位老大
<jianghu> 我的ubuntu12.04 顶部面板网络关机什么按钮都消失了
<jianghu> 咋办啊
<GFW> 网络用pppoeconf..关机用shutdown..
<GFW> 也可以添加面板.
<jianghu> 面板添加不上啊
<nono> ?
<jianghu> 按住alt键单击右键根本没反应
<nono> 有活人没？
<nono> hello everybody
<jiero> jianghu: 可能临时崩溃了
<IronWard> 就你是活人
<jiero> jianghu: 我见过左面的崩溃。
<nono> i
<jiero> jianghu: ctrl+alt+F1
<thorne_> exit
<jiero> jianghu: 保存好东西后 按那个然后 sudo pkill Xorg
<jiero> 其他的么。不太清楚。
<nono> 只是测试一下weechat
<jianghu> jiero 试试
<jiero> IronWard: 你。快写游戏攻略去吧。
<IronWard> 我不玩游戏……
<jiero> IronWard: 你现在不在游戏中么。
<IronWard> jiero: 不在啊
<jiero> IronWard: 在人生你给定地点的游戏中 -
<IronWard> 为啥说我在游戏里……
<IronWard> 高深……不懂了
<jiero> IronWard: 只要你在休闲，那就是游戏。
 * jiero 概念里 游戏=主动休闲
<IronWard> 嗯好吧 我时刻在游戏中……
 * leyle 网站的windows下的软件，有界面的那写，都是咋个开发出来的啊
 * leyle c#有学习的阿么
<microcai> 有功夫学　C# 还不如去吃屎
<fivesheep_> lol
<luoboiqingcai> :-?
<lpy> lol
<luoboiqingcai> |-)
<leyle> 那如何写出来界面来？
<leyle> 有用c在windows下写出有界面的程序么？
 * leyle 喷完就走了？
<leyle> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5450047/how-can-i-do-gui-programming-in-c
<kk> leyle ⇪ ti: windows - How can I do GUI programming in C? - Stack Overflow
<leyle> windows下开发带gui的程序，主要还是c++？
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<jusss> 大家好，我是新人，请大家多多关照
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求问为什么ub1210不能使用 squeeze-php54 源？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401524 ubuntu12.10 64位安装php54 参考 http://www.dotdeb.org/instructions/ sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dotdeb.org.list 内容只有四行 deb http://packages.dotdeb.org squeeze all deb-src http://packages.dotdeb.org squeeze all deb http://pack …
<jiero> leyle:  qt?
<jiero> leyle: 只是听说
<jiero> leyle: web 界面
<jiero> 浏览器里的程序。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: SalentOS 12.04.2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401528 razorqt-salentos-12.04.2-x86.iso (934MB)，这个是基于Qt的Razor-qt桌面环境，没有KDE的臃肿，也不会动不动就崩溃。 http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=salentos 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2013-02-24 16:48
<ofan> jiero: 你连qt都不知道
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • QQchat on FB http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401535 直接发图。 2013-02-24-172614_1280x994_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-02-24 17:37
<jiero> ofan: 我真的不知道。
 * adam8157 缺个Timbuk2 Classic Messenger Bag
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^
<cleamoon> adam8157, 呵呵，又有問題了：爲什麼要用高壓輸電？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 同等功率电压越高 电流越小
<adam8157> cleamoon: 于是输电线的功率损耗越小
<cleamoon> adam8157, 這就是我不明白的地方了，輸電線上的功率不應該一樣嗎？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 输电线传输的功率是一定的
<cleamoon> adam8157, y.....?
<adam8157> cleamoon: 但是输电线自身的损坏
<adam8157> cleamoon: 发电厂的发电功率一定
<cleamoon> adam8157, 發電廠的功率比如是P，那輸電線上功率也應該是P呀
<adam8157> cleamoon: 是输电线加用电的所有电器是P
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你不准备我们用电了?
<cleamoon> adam8157, 哦...那用戶用電的P_U一定，輸電線上的P_L也應該是一定的了
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那怎麼能節省功率呢？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 谁说用电功率一定....  都不稳的
<adam8157> cleamoon: 用电功率没道理也没可能保持恒定 即使只是一个灯泡
<cleamoon> adam8157, ......
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你因果是个反的, 电厂功率低了 或者输电线(想想成别人家用电多了) 你家的灯泡只能默默的变暗一些...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 反正還是討論電線的問題吧...發電廠的輸出功率是P，用戶使用功率是P_U，電線上的功率就是P_L，而且P_L+P_U=P，輸出的電壓是U，電線上電壓是U_L，那麼是不是P/U=P_L/U_L呢？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 错了
<cleamoon> adam8157, ......
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你弄混了两个东西
<cleamoon> adam8157, 嗯呢？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 输电线两端的电势差  和电厂两端的电势差
<adam8157> cleamoon: 输电电压是电厂的, 带动电线和电器的
<adam8157> cleamoon: 不是一截电线两端的
<adam8157> cleamoon: 但是输电线的功率是一截电线
<cleamoon> adam8157, 然後呢？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 电厂和电器之间的电势差
<adam8157> cleamoon: 所以你算错了啊
<adam8157> cleamoon: U_L
<adam8157> cleamoon: U_L不是输电电压
<adam8157> cleamoon: U_L是电线的电势差
<cleamoon> adam8157, 這兩個不是一個東西嗎...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 当然不是...
<cleamoon> adam8157, ......好吧，那麼爲什麼電流越小越省電呢？
<adam8157> 电厂A电线B电器C电线D电厂  这是一个环路
<adam8157> 输电电压是A-
<adam8157> 输电电压是A->D  你说的U_L 是AB+CD
<cleamoon> adam8157, 嗯呢
<adam8157> cleamoon: W=IIR
<adam8157> cleamoon: 输电线的电阻可以看成恒定
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你是高中生还是初中生来着?
<cleamoon> adam8157, 不是也可以寫成W=UU/R嗎...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你的U不对 所以错了
<cleamoon> adam8157, 高中，不過老師講這段的時候他自己都不明白...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 哦？
<cleamoon> 我的U是AB+CD，是不是應該是AB或是CD？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你以为是AD了 多了个BC
<adam8157> cleamoon: 电压就是电势差, 你要搞清楚你每次用电压的时候是哪两个点的势差
<cleamoon> adam8157, 哦
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你们高中才学这个啊... 老师竟然还搞不清
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那麼當變壓器升壓降壓時升降的就是AB和CD吧
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你当成整个升就好了
<adam8157> cleamoon: bc会降压
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我們老師極其SB，上次講光速，一阿拉伯同學問光從瑞典到巴格達多長時間，老師想想後說：十幾秒吧。反正很快就是了
<adam8157> cleamoon: 升的是AB 和 CD
<adam8157> cleamoon: 他们要用计算器算得
<cleamoon> adam8157, 電勢差E_AB可不可以算E_AB^2/R=P呢？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 可以
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那麼還是那個問題，E_AB增加了，R沒變，P也就增加了，那不是消耗的熱能也上升了嗎...
<adam8157> cleamoon: AB间的电压没有升高
<adam8157> cleamoon: 减低了
<adam8157> cleamoon: 升的是AD
<cleamoon> adam8157, 這和計算器沒什麼關係吧...光速是一秒地球七圈半，這是常識吧.....
<cleamoon> adam8157, 嗯呢？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 我就不知道7.5这个数字...
<cleamoon> adam8157, ......
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那還有很SB的，問老師怎麼算（tan x）'，老師說：誰知道呢，記住公式就好了.....
<cleamoon> adam8157, AB沒有升高？變壓器不是建在AB兩端嗎?
<adam8157> cleamoon: AD
<cleamoon> adam8157, BC兩端也有吧...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 我lag接近100了, 快掉线了
<cleamoon> adam8157, .......y?
<adam8157> cleamoon: AD升, BC降
<adam8157> cleamoon: 总之输电电压不是输电线上的电势差  你好好想吧, 我下了
 * adam8157 iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: fail to flush all tx fifo queues  nnnnnnd
<cleamoon> adam8157, ...多謝
<adam8157> cleamoon: 画个图, 算电线功率的时候别把电器包进来 包进来才是输电电压AD
<cleamoon> adaam, 電線電壓總不會下降了吧...
<DrawNori> cleamoon 是中学生吗
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 高中生
<cleamoon> 国防大学教授刘明福说：“能够战胜中国军队的力量，在这个世界上只有一个，那就是腐败。”网友评：“能够保护中国腐败的，在这个世界上也只有一个，那就是中国的军队！”
<cleamoon> #李天一#网爆过程：2.17 夜XXOO。2.18 谈判未果放狠话：你去告吧！2.19 继续潇洒，女愤而报案。2.21 在某娱乐场所被抓，全力营救，有成效，外界风平浪静。2.22，眼看就要和谐，某小司看不下去，爆料给南华，后凤凰专题播报，微博瞬间爆发，帝都警方鉴于形势，通报于世
<cleamoon> 近日股市大跌，有朋友问股市高手情况如何。股市高手答：妈的，比离婚还惨，资产缩水一半，老婆却还在。
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 很久不上高中 都忘记了...
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 老師太2沒辦法.......
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 老师怎么说的...
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 我感觉吧，那个输电功率是固定的。电压高了电流就小。电流小了 电线上的能耗也小。
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 老師就那麼說的...再多他也不會了.....
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 那老师说的没错嘛
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 电线上的损耗是热能损耗， p = i^2 * r
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 可我不懂，然後希望他繼續解釋，他不懂了.....
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, p=U^2/r ....
<DrawNori> 你这个 U 得是 电线的分压
<DrawNori> 不是固定的
<alvin_rxg> DrawNori: +1
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 不能用电池推灯泡的思路...
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 那電線的熱能消耗只能用iir算嗎？
<DrawNori> cleamoon, U^2/r 也可以啊
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 那i一定u肯定也一定呀...
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 但 U 得是电线分压，不是变压器输出电压
<DrawNori> cleamoon, I 不一定的
<DrawNori> cleamoon, I 其实是小了
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 输电是两个变压器之间的事情
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 输出功率是固定的...
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 也就是 UI 是固定的
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 那兩個變壓器之間U不上升了嗎？那I也應該上升了呀
<DrawNori> cleamoon, no no no
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 哦，我似乎有點明白了...
<DrawNori> cleamoon, I 跟变压器无关的
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 就是發電站輸出的P=UI不變，然後在電線部分U上升了，I下降了...
<cleamoon> 不i不變
<cleamoon> 不，i不變
<cleamoon> ...
<DrawNori> cleamoon, U上升 I 也上升 那是电池推灯泡的 模型，不适用高压输电
<cleamoon> DrawNori, ...高壓輸電I不變吧？
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 变的...
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 那输出功率 不是变压器决定的...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu12.04能安装linux mint14的桌面环境吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401536 有几个问题不明白，所以来请教大家，谢谢 1、请问ubuntu12.04能安装linux mint14的桌面环境吗？如何安装，具体的命令是什么呀？ 2、请问ubuntu12.04怎么换回11.04的桌面就是那个上下两个面板 …
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 那變壓器決定什麼....
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 变压器 两边 功率不变，提升U了那么I就降低
<alvin_rxg> 画画好难… http://db.tt/e7PDBmUG
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 哦，那不等於電阻上升了嗎？
<alvin_rxg> =.=!
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: -1
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, U_P是什麼...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 還有，圖怎麼畫的....
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: AC 源
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: xfig
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: u_p 固定， r + R 在确定长度时也是固定的，变量就 3个I 和 2个电压
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 嗯呢
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 然後呢...
<DrawNori> alvin_rxg, db.tt被墙了似乎
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Dropbox - Simplify your life (@ dropbox.com *FROM* db.tt)
<cleamoon> ......
<DrawNori> 国外的孩子真幸福...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 电线上的损耗是 P_L = U_L * I_L = U_L^2 / r = I_L^2 * r                  = U_P - U_R * I_R
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 嗯呢
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 翻呀...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: U_L 似乎没法直接测得，所以一般计算都采用 I_L^2 * r 的方式
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, U_L不就是I_L*r嗎...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 是的
<leyle> 查看本机的开机，关机时间的命令是啥子啊？ last 好像没用，看到的是各个 terminal的登陆exit时间
<DrawNori> 大家是怎么翻墙的...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, U_P不上升吧？
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 賽風
<alvin_rxg> I_L = I_R = U_P / (R + r)    => 功率固定 => P = U_P * I_L
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 赛风 是啥
<leyle> 查看本机的开机，关机时间的命令是啥子啊？ last 好像没用，看到的是各个 terminal的登陆exit时间，求教啊
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 一個挺簡單的翻牆軟件
<alvin_rxg> leyle: uptime
<alvin_rxg> P = U_P * I_L => U_P 大, I_L 小……  电线损耗大部分是热能 P_L = I_L^2 * r ...
<alvin_rxg> 这个忽略掉…… I_L = I_R = U_P / (R + r)    => 功率固定 => P = U_P * I_L
<DrawNori> alvin_rxg, 图看到了，好小...
<alvin_rxg> DrawNori: 缩放， svg
<leyle> alvin_rxg: uptime看到的是本次开机到现在多久了吧，历史记录呢？
<alvin_rxg> leyle: syslog
<leyle> alvin_rxg: syslog看哪个日至啊
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那種解釋方法不久等於r+R變小了嗎......
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这是悖论… r +  R 是固定的… 所以把之前那句忽略掉…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, r+R不變，U_P大，I_L小了......啊啊啊啊啊啊......
 * DrawNori 刚发现 freenode 支持客户证书...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这得用功率来判断的。。 功率固定的……
<DrawNori> alvin_rxg 画的这个是 电池推灯泡模型 不利于 cleamoon 同学理解....
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 但是歐姆定律也沒錯吧...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 欧姆定律是电阻未知… 现在的情况是确定电阻是某个不变的值…
<alvin_rxg> DrawNori: 没学好 :(
<leyle> 如果是按了电源键导致的关机，syslog记录的关机是什么样子的？
<cleamoon> 越來越凌亂了......
<alvin_rxg> :-/ 忽略我
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 发电厂->变压器A--->电线--->变压器B->耗电社区
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 嗯呢
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 变压器A 的输出功率是固定的
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 变压器A 提升输出电压，那么 在 A->电线-B 这个线路上的电流就小了
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 那這個線路上的電阻呢....
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 其实A输出电压增加，B上的分压百分比是增加的，因为电压增加电感也增强...
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 线路上的电阻不变的
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 但电阻分压减小了
<cleamoon> .....
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 明白了没...
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 沒......
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 还哪里没明白啊
<cleamoon> 我在網上找找吧......
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 你把书上变压器部分看明白...变压器是什么原理...
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 网上没有讲得明白的。
<cleamoon> DrawNori, B的分壓百分比增加，電壓增加，但分壓減小了...
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 書上就幾句.....
<DrawNori> cleamoon, 是电线的分压减小
<lei> kde 每次启动根目录空间就少一大节,这多大的硬盘才够啊
<DrawNori> lei, 不是吧。我一直KDE...
<lei> 因为根目录占满启动不了已经重装了好几次了
<DrawNori> lei, 我根目录就1G
<lei> 啊我分了22G都快没了
<DrawNori> lei, 你是不是把 /var 放根目录了
<cleamoon> DrawNori, ...我看看我有的另一本書上有沒有這部分吧....
<cleamoon> DrawNori, 多謝
<lei> DrawNori: 是的
<DrawNori> lei, 22G也该够了吧。/var 里也就log什么的，还有下载的软件包
<Zhanshime> lei:有可能是log的问题
<lei> DrawNori: 我之前7G满了无法启动,又分15G满了.又重装,现在22G只剩下1.5个G了
<Zhanshime> lei:曾经有一次我开了防火墙,不知到设置了什么,结果log有好几个g
<DrawNori> lei, /var 最好单放一个分区。不过我的/var只分了6G一直只占用2G左右...
<DrawNori> lei, 你...这个肯定有别的问题...
<Zhanshime> 你看一下log文件夹有多大
<lei> Zhanshime: log文件夹在哪里
<DrawNori> lei, /var/log
<lei> DrawNori: 89M
<Zhanshime> lei:难道你/home目录没单独分区?
<DrawNori> lei, 不晓得了。求别的大大来指导...
<lei> Zhanshime: 分了的
<lei> 之前用gnome一直没问题的啊
<Zhanshime> lei:你看一下跟分区空间占用情况
<alvin_rxg> lei: 装个 baobab 看看那个目录的问题
<lei> 不对呀!baobab查看我只使用了4g左右
<alvin_rxg> lei: show us your pic
<lei> alvin_rxg: ??
<lei> 我使用的是nifl2 文件系统
<lei> 但是之前gno也是用这个啊
<lei> 只是现在内核用的是3.8
<Zhanshime> nifl2?
<Zhanshime> lei:什么东西
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<lei> alvin_rxg: nilfs2 文件系统
<alvin_rxg> lei: snapshot... 关了吧…
<Zhanshime> lei:应该是开了快照的原因
<lei> alvin_rxg: 这个不知道什么东西,之前用gno也是默认的没改过啊
<lei> 再说那个快照是关不掉的吧
<Zhanshime> lei:可以
<Zhanshime> lei:http://niujp.blog.163.com/blog/static/1783693320091138232878/
<kk> Zhanshime ⇪ ti: 下一代 Linux 文件系统：NiLFS(2) 和 exofs - 牛光移彩的日志 - 网易博客
<Zhanshime> lei:一般ext4足够,非要快照,不如用BTRFS
<Hiso-android> kk:kk酱元宵快乐^ω^
<Hiso-android> minna元宵快乐^ω^
<Hiso-android> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401530
<kk> Hiso-android ⇪ t: 求教一个蛋痛的shell script的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Hiso-android> 请教各位了
<lei> 那是因为传说nilfs2 文件系统固态硬盘快才用nilfs的
<Hiso-android> ？
<lei> alvin_rxg: 没发关闭快照啊.而且我有无数的快照.但是无法删除
<alvin_rxg> lei: 去相关 nilfs 项目组求助
<lei> alvin_rxg: 我删除了所有快照,空间还是没变
<jusss> alvin_rxg: hi
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 对不起上次踢了你
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 但是你踢我的次数更多，而我就踢一次
<jiero> jusss:  . 你还在啊。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你这次不是 bot？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何默认带参数启动程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401539 小弟最近安装skype(用Dynamic包安装的),启动方法是在命令行里输入 Code: $ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/simon/Downloads/skype-4.1.0.20/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH /home/simon/Downloads/skype-4.1.0.20/skype 稍显复杂 便在.bashrc里加入了alias， Code: alias  …
<alvin_rxg> what?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我上次踢了你，你不记得了？
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jiero> Intel Sandy Bridge Now Has OpenGL ES 3.0
<jiero> wow
<jiero> 这个说明。。。
<jiero> OpenGL ES 3.0 的东西首次在桌面出现？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你的好基友\b哪里去了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 好长时间没见过它了
<jiero> kk： 你不是叫 alvin_rxg 么
<freeflying> 有人用ubuntu phablet版本没
 * DrawNori 和蔼地拍了拍 IronWard
<mao> 这个没有人聊天吗？
<jiero> mao: 聊啥？
<jiero> mao:  我这两天发了 5 个 libreoffice 改进意见。
<mao> 天南海北，都可以吧。
<jiero> mao: 功能隐藏，恨讨厌。
<Aerowolf> 向官网提交了？
<mao> 难道只能报告问题？
<jiero> Aerowolf: 当然。。。
<jiero> mao: 我不会编。
<Aerowolf> 有提到多标签没有？
<mao> 那是不是有点无聊和冷清了？
<jiero> Aerowolf: 那个么，只提醒过。反正没人有兴趣就推呗。
<jiero> mao: 为什么。
<mao> 我看着右边列表，满满的都是人，可没有一个说话
<mao> 太没意思了吧？
<jiero> Aerowolf:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37134
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Bug 37134 – tabs (tabbed document interface)
<jiero> mao: 没主题啊。
<jiero> mao: 也许人家都在挂机，努力工作。
<Aerowolf> 好的，我去看看。
<mao> 海侃，海吹就行嘛。
<jiero> mao: 我找工作时，看到有会赔钱的工作
<mao> 大晚上的工作？
<mao> 元宵节呢！！
<jiero> mao: 不是，是1000左右，在北京的全职
<jiero> mao: 呃。
<jiero> 工作当成娱乐才是真髓
<jiero> mao: 把做游戏当成工作
<jiero> 把工作当成做游戏
<jiero> 哈哈
<mao> 人会受不了的。
<jiero> mao: 为啥？
<mao> 工作是会累的
<freeflying> jiero: 刷ubuntu touch
<jiero> mao: 。累了就休息呗。
<Hiso-android> 本人擅长Ai、Fw、Fl、Br、Ae、Pr、Id、Ps等软件的安装与卸载，精通CSS、JavaScript、PHP、ASP、C、C＋＋、C#、Java、Ruby、Perl、Lisp、python、Objective-C、ActionScript、Pascal等单词的拼写，熟悉Windows、Linux、Mac、Android、IOS、WP8等系统的开关机
<jiero> mao 我玩普通游戏也累。
<jiero> Hiso-android: 。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 那是啥？
<Hiso-android> 求破
<jiero> freeflying: 。哦。我没有 android 设备。
<mao> 呵呵，玩游戏累不到那里去。
<jiero> mao: 但是会无聊。
<jiero> mao: 不能随心所欲的。规则都那样。。。
<jiero> 就那样了。。。
<mao> 一会就好了
<mao> 那个帖子linux吧有
<Hiso-android> 我就是在l吧看到的
<mao> 网游我感觉是没什么意思，dota不错。
 * jiero 觉得 dota 挺无趣的。。。
 * jiero 玩 savage 系。
 * jiero 玩savage那种确实不会累，就是稍久就空虚。
<mao> dota我感觉够热血，够暴力，够紧张，虽然老了点。
<jiero> 果然还是即时战略王道
<jiero> dota太松垮。。。
<mao> 松夸？
<jiero> 不如格斗+FPS的savage
<jiero> 而且讨厌鼠标控制移动。
<freeflying> jiero: dota是啥
<mao> 你不知道dota？
<freeflying> savage又是啥
<jiero> freeflying:  dota 我没玩过，我只玩了 Hero of Newerth。
<freeflying> jiero: 这又是啥
<jiero> freeflying: savage xr / Savage the Newerth
<freeflying> mao: 没啊
<mao> 我也玩HON
 * jiero 玩儿HoN，半小时，删除。
<mao> Hon很好玩的好不，
<mao> 虽然我现在不是经常玩了。
<jiero> 和比前作 Savage 系比，就是无聊。
 * jiero 之后一直玩 savage xr savage 2.
<LiaoTao> 还是Counter-Strike好呗
<jiero> freeflying: 都是一类的游戏。就是鼠标控制一个角色移动，10个玩家角色，想办法灭掉对方建筑物。
 * jiero 也不喜欢 CS...
<jiero> 玩了 UrT后CS太瘸
<mao> 你好怪，jiero
<jiero> 跑步都不块。
 * freeflying 不会玩游戏
<jiero> mao: 你见识太少。
<freeflying> 只知道当年的星际和红警
<roylez> freeflying: 我看到新闻说你会玩的啊
<mao> 野人：纽沃斯之战（Savage: The Battle for Newerth）是科学奇幻电脑游戏完整糅合即时战略和第一人称射击两种电子游戏类型，是世界上第一个多人在线战略射击游戏Real Time Strategy Shooter (RTSS)[2][3] 文明崩溃后只有暴力科技的人类遭遇拥有魔法武装的兽族。2003年发布，在2006年11月1日变成免费软件。[4]续作则更快，发布的同1年就成为免费游戏。
<freeflying> roylez: 靠，这哪里的新闻啊
<jiero> mao: 别把我写的文字复制过来
<mao> 我wiki
<jiero> mao: wikipedia 是我写的
<roylez> freeflying: 煎蛋上写的，狒狒会玩游戏以便得到研究人员奖励的香蕉...
<mao> 真的？哇！！
<jiero> mao: 。。。你笨啊。
<jiero> roylez 嗯。
<roylez> mao: 连渣渣的话你都信。。。
<mao> 好吧，现在我不信了。
<jiero> roylez 主席会忽悠人，然后劈头盖脸的说一通。
<freeflying> roylez: shot
<roylez> freeflying: shoot
<freeflying> roylez: fu*k
<rechael> 问一下用哪个老实
<roylez> freeflying: shat
 * freeflying flashing ubuntu touch onto my nexus 10
<rechael> 问一下用哪个FTP服务器比较好
<freeflying> rechael: 这年头还有人用ftp?
<roylez> freeflying: http://jandan.net/2012/05/11/monkeys-challenged-new-car.html
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 猴子大战新车
<happyaron> freeflying: 我只会玩红警2
<roylez> rechael: ssh
<happyaron> freeflying: 星际都不会。。。
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见面主席
<freeflying> happyaron: nani?
<happyaron> freeflying: en
<LiaoTao> rechael, 你可以查一下OpenSSH的SFTP
<roylez> happyaron: 渣绒
<jiero> one-shot
<happyaron> roylez: 踢你屁股
<rechael> ssh没用过 看看 谢谢了
<jusss> roylez: 新年好
<roylez> jusss: 菊撕撕撕
<jiero> happ
<jiero> happyaron: 你太小了
<mao> 我是同学教的war3  然后就的dota了，在然后就hon了，lol下载玩过，受不了那个画面和节奏，放弃了。
 * jiero 是玩了几千个游戏，只喜欢看类型和设计的玩家。
<freeflying> jiero: 你学设计的，都学了啥啊
<roylez> jiero: 吹吧，你满嘴牙都吹烂了
<roylez> freeflying: http://jandan.net/2012/04/14/baboons-leave.html
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 狒狒也能分辨单词
<jiero> freeflying 什么都没学到。
<mao> 我感觉电脑上的就FPS和即时战略好玩一点，别的没感觉的。
<freeflying> roylez: wth
<jiero> freeflying 无法言明，感觉就是什么细节都抓不住。
<roylez> jiero: 你学学人家 derek xu
<freeflying> jiero: 你哪里学的啊
<freeflying> roylez: 这又是何方神圣啊
<jiero> roylez 那是什么。
<roylez> freeflying: aquaria 和 spelunky 俩游戏的作者，一个人做游戏的
<jiero> freeflying: 在一个很不起眼的小学校。一开始老师很棒，但是后来都跑了。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: Ubuntu touch在我的N10上启动比android快很多啊
<roylez> freeflying: 感谢日本人， ruby 2.0已经发布了...
<freeflying> roylez: so what
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦，可惜我没设备尝试。。。
<jiero> roylez 我就喜欢主意，作好了主意，实现就不归我管才好。
<roylez> freeflying: 我得去看 release notes...
<jiero> roylez 所以还是发现  用户体验  研究工作比较是和我。
<roylez> freeflying: 有钱了买房子给他在供桌上留一神位
<jiero> roylez。。。
<jiero> roylez 你可以在西藏买个神位，找和尚帮忙看着，付点钱。
<roylez> freeflying: 很不错，基本上没有兼容性被打爆的
<roylez> freeflying: 马上升级
<roylez> freeflying: nnnd，rvm还没有2.0可以用
<jiero> 这里谁对 android 有研究呐。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  http://job.dajie.com/410cfff5-71ed-4dd9-ad5c-2ae57f7f764a.html
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ 北京阳光书屋乡村信息化公益发展中心招聘项目经理
<\rs> happyaron: 到了？
<jiero> cleamoon你才是成天的泡在这里。
<happyaron> jiero: o
<happyaron> \rs: 早就回来了啊
<happyaron> \rs: 下午有事中途走了。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 貌似有人移植到了nexus s上了
<roylez> freeflying: 刷爆了么
<jiero> 看到 mesa 9.1 intel的显卡支持 opengl es 3.0了。
<jiero> 难道 intel 要发平板了？
<freeflying> roylez: 爆了
<roylez> freeflying: thank for making my day
<jiero> roylez .
<freeflying> happyaron: 我打算半年后N10上就用UT了
<rechael> ssh 是蛮好玩的
<rechael> 呵呵
<rechael> 只能在字符下吗  要是我要看主机的视频 我怎么操作才能显示出来 而不是字符
<jiero> rechael:  mplayer？
<rechael> 是的 gmpalyer也过了不行 vlc是字符字面
<rechael> jiero, 如何显示X画面呢
<nitro_> vlc應該支持steam out的
 * jiero 不知道。
<nitro_> output
 * jiero 没想过
<nitro_> 用vlc打開某個視頻 然後開stream output其他電腦就能通過網絡看了
 * jiero 只实验过 gtk3 的 broadway后端，开个 gnome-terminal，别的电脑看视频。。。
<rechael> vlc可以看到ascii画面 smplayer说不能连到Xserver
<jiero> rechael: 就是说要 stream，就听 nitro_ 的
<yang_two> 有人在吗？ 我的ubuntu 有线可以连接，但无线不能用，无线网卡是好的。我搜了下，之前有人提过这个问题，但没有找到答案
<rechael> nitro_, 在哪里开stream output
<yang_two> 不知道需要输入什么命令可以解决
<yang_two> Ｈｉ有人知道吗？
<nitro_> file-open(advance)裏面有 你要命令行下面的花我也不知到 網上搜去吧
<jiero> yang_two 什么是好的？定义一下。
<rechael2> yang_two, GNOME的话有网络管理器，看看搜得到无线信号吗 有的话填个密码就可以上了
<yang_two> rechael2 就是搜不到啊
<yang_two> 我用 wicd就是可以搜到
<rechael2> yang_two, 可能驱动问题 估计网卡认不出 自己要弄驱动了 可能无线模块没加载
<nitro_> rechael: 剛試了下vlc的ascci模式 略吊
<rechael2> nitro_, 是啊 呵呵
<roylez> yang_two: wicd可以用？
<yang_two> rechael2 那我换成wicd就搜得到啊
<yang_two> 嗯 对啊
<roylez> yang_two: 那就用wicd吧....
<roylez> yang_two: networkmanager没用很久了
<yang_two> 但是我刚刚换回了nm,我想做个无线热点给我手机用，我网上搜都是用ＮＭ做个无线热点教程。
<jiero> roylez 抛弃wicd 很久了
<roylez> yang_two: ad-hoc啊，这个是nm方便点。不过你可以多插一块usb无线网卡，然后起ap....
 * jiero 以前nm总出问题，用wicd；后来就
<yang_two> usb无线网卡。。。那我也可以买个无线路由，假如不从硬件的角度去解决呢
<jiero> yang_two: 以前我曾经碰到过一个问题， nm 界面不行，但是 network 界面就能连接上。
<yang_two> 我再去网上搜搜吧 呵~~ 感谢大家~
<rechael2> 你无线网卡能用 为什么要做无线热点 手机不好直接连吗
<roylez> yang_two: http://roylez.herokuapp.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 用hostapd自己架无线AP - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<yang_two> 我这里没有无线路由器。
<yang_two> 好 我去看看
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • thinkpad w530的linux的指纹识别驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401545 貌似只有windows下面的驱动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2013-02-24 22:29
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 你前两天说 static 什么问题?
<jiero> 物理、机械、生物、金融 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 没问题的吧?
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 沒印象
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: gcc 的 static
<jiero> 没动。
<cleamoon> microcai, 裝個gentoo多長時間？
<maucat> znode也在ruby频道里？
<jiero> 蹭饭鸭今天回家乐
<microcai> cleamoon: 　1天吧
<cleamoon> microcai, ......
<znode_> maucat: 是的
<TigerVIP> quit
<GUNDAM> kk: hello
<kk> GUNDAM, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<GUNDAM> kk: 你到底是机器人呢还是机器人呢？
<kevinyings> 没人啊
<cleamoon> lol：http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/794bdb73jw1e24vm5boioj.jpg
<piggybox> cleamoon: 哈
<cleamoon> lol
<GUNDAM> 请问ubuntu下怎么卸载RPM包
<GUNDAM> 我用rpm -qa |egrep filename  怎么没反应 ？
<cleamoon> 李双江同志年轻时曾因“冒充妇产大夫到产妇旁围观”等多宗流氓罪险被枪毙，后因流亡中国的西哈努克爱其歌喉向周恩来求情，江青又因政治需要深了把手，这才幸免于事。李天一哪里是被溺爱的，整个就虎父无犬子，很好地继承了他家门风嘛
<alvin_rxg> 这是啥…… http://www.aqee.net/java-8-the-first-taste-of-lambdas/
<kk>  05:04
<piggybox> 本来应该在7里面的，被推迟到8了。。。
<fivesheep_> pi
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 啥8
<jiero> buttons are like wheels? a combination of tango/nokia n9?
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-17
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 爲什麼我裝的搜狗拼音只能打出繁體 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455610 大家好， 我的系統是ubuntu 13.0，按着這個日誌，http://stlinax.blog.163.com/blog/static/169176342013102435550934/ 我已經卸載了ibus，裝好了fcitx，也安裝好了搜狗拼音包 可是爲什麼打出來的都是繁體字
<^k^>  ─> ？ 怎麼切換成簡體呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 AriesLL — 2014-02-17 7:58
<skraito-0x71> hey guys
<skraito-0x71> do you want to join 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team
<skraito-0x71> i give you immanuelyp-0x71
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • reboot是个啥用户？请问为哈会在last中看到这种记录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455611 请问reboot是个啥用户？为哈会在last中看到这种记录？ 2014-02-17_8-46-45.png 我查看了下，在我正常登陆记录之间，陆续会有很多这种reboot的记录 但是貌似系统并没有这个用户啊，并且
<^k^>  ─> 我机器一直开着，也没手工或者自动重启动的迹象。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lazydodo — 2014-02-17 8:55
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:08 
<kingbo> nohup ps没有一点输出，nohup.dat里也没有，好怪
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48927/hire-a-girl-programmer
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 招一个写代码的女生：国外女程序员是什么样的 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38358
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 心理学家称网络小白具有自恋、病态和虐待的人格特质
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 恩
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我虐待你们
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38355
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 韩国决定让敏感数据远离华为网络
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你不怕我反虐回去？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 那是小白的成功，小白无视你们的反虐
<MeaCulpa_> ,,
 * zhouqt freenode解析出来是个202.106的地址，妈蛋。
<freeflying> zhouqt, 乃咋用这个id了呢
<zhouqt> freeflying: 擦，irssi又傻了。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 妹妹的。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 咋了
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 我老了
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 申请加入老年俱乐部
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 父母尚在，言老为不孝
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 你竟然知道这些！！！
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡的奇葩问题，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455613 我的thinkpad r61装ubuntu server无线有时能用有时不能用，用没问题，一重启无线指示灯就不亮了，只能不断重启碰运气，有时会亮，只要启动会亮用起来就没问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 gucan —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-02-17 9:54
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 大娃娃
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 洁诺
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 飞仙你好
<beefcafe> hi
<^k^> beefcafe:点点点.  10:17 
<beefcafe> bot?
<beefcafe> hi
<^k^> beefcafe:点点点.  10:18 
<beefcafe> hi
<beefcafe> your clock's off
<^k^> beefcafe:点点点.  10:18 
<beefcafe> hm
<beefcafe> 有活的妹
 * cherrot_ 还以为进错频道了。。
<beefcafe> 你以为到哪了
<cherrot_> beefcafe: 气氛有点怪异~ lol
<beefcafe> 怎么怪了
<onlylove> 是谁发明了婴儿这种外星生物，完全无法沟通，裸机一部，没配任何文档。待机极短，二小时一充，且耗电量惊人，且无法退货更换走三包，随机需要大量周边配件，且铃声很烦，且需要自己慢慢摸索着安装语音系统、操作系统，且还限购哦。神回复：可是你们很喜欢其开发过程…~
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，apt怎么看cache里最新的更新包是啥时候的？
<beefcafe> 能看日期？
<onlylove> 又要开始做excel，神烦！
<beefcafe> 我进错频道了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似不行, 只能看changelog
<gfrog> freeflying: 那server上呢？ 有方法看最近几天有没有更新么？
<beefcafe> 32位的系统可以直接升级到64位吗
<freeflying> gfrog, 不懂
<cherrot_> beefcafe: 貌似不能
<cherrot_> beefcafe: 即使是原地升级 和重装也没区别
<beefcafe> 我只是想保留数据和设置
<imtxc> 大家早
<beefcafe> 早
<cherrot_> beefcafe: 备份 /etc ?
<imtxc> eexpress: 现在基本不用 opera.
<beefcafe> 呃。。。
<iIlL10Oo> opera我一直在用
<beefcafe>   /var, /home, etc....
<iIlL10Oo> opera体积最小了
<beefcafe> 还有你
<beefcafe> 还有n多我不记得放哪里的东西。。。
<beefcafe> 汗，opera我装了几次，都卸了
<beefcafe> 更汗的是，我记得都是因为同一个理由卸掉的，但现在想不起来为什么不喜欢了
<beefcafe> 悲剧注定要重蹈。。。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我带口罩骑车, 心率最高也超不多160
<freeflying> gfrog, 我都很少有超过160的
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 我很容易就爆到160-170
<gfrog> freeflying: 体质差
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过我速度慢
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的也不行
<gfrog> freeflying: 三月该出门爬山了。 lol 啥时候来次东方红吧。
<freeflying> gfrog, 不灵啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，夏天一定来一次白河峡谷啊。自驾或者骑车都行。风景绝赞
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 某地某事业单位收到软件正版化通知 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455614 会议上发放了永中office光盘，里面有win和linux版本的安装文件。看来办公软件没跑了。听说过段时间上面会派人过来安装操作系统，现在xp要停止更新了，win7据说停售了，以单位的电脑装win8不太可
<^k^>  ─> 能。难道要安装ubuntu 麒麟？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 slave — 2014-02-17 10:47
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥位置啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 髌骨带到手!
<beefcafe> 麒麟多好
<beefcafe> 天河都用
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 等你测试结果
<beefcafe> k是个bot?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 今晚或者明晚吧.
<gfrog> freeflying: 从延庆到怀北，路过云蒙山。
<gfrog> freeflying: 当然也能走到你家门口那条河去
<freeflying> gfrog, 自驾去吧, 或者租个大的SUV, 带上自行车去那边爬山
<gfrog> freeflying: 从延庆走的话一路都是下坡。lol，不过反过来骑车就得跪了。
<zenNamaste> http://www.54traveler.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=11338
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 几款护膝（髌骨带）的比较 - 背包锦囊 - 稻草人旅行 - 专注于青年，带来非凡的小团队旅行体验 zz: 小左 稻草人领队 发短消息
<beefcafe> hi
<^k^> beefcafe:点点点.  10:56 
<beefcafe> 我这延迟这么厉害
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助 12.04.04升级到14.04后无法登录桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455615 guest可以登录进去 输入之前的用户名和密码就卡住了 tty1里面stop start lightdm也不行 那究竟该删除home里面哪些配置呢？ Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 attajob — 2014-02-17 11:01
<freeflying> gfrog, 买mac mini要升级, 比较麻烦
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 上图啊,上测评啊,上晒单啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 蓝.
<zenNamaste> 懒
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买的macDavid
<zenNamaste> s/a//
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你什么时候买的这么快就到了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 国内买的, 淘宝买的...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 当然快了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吧
<maokk_> 请问 这里有谁在用deadbeef播放器的吗？
<beefcafe> 我没在用
<beefcafe> 我家近亲
<maokk_> ...
<beefcafe> 你是要做統計？
<zenNamaste> maokk_: 我在用.
<zenNamaste> maokk_: 没办法. 就这个对cue支持最好.
<maokk_> zenNamaste , 你好 你好 请问你知不知道如何开启它的open-containing-folder功能呢？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 切了再听得了
<zenNamaste> maokk_: 不知道... 这是插件还是built-in的?
<maokk_> 我在网上搜到一个插件filebrower但是提示wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<maokk_> 可是我明明下载的是i686版本的啊
<maokk_> buildin好像没有
<zenNamaste> 你自己readefl看看是什么
<zenNamaste> 如果是64bit的那就是下错了
<zenNamaste> readelf....
<zenNamaste> typo
<maokk_> 额 不太懂 我去查查什么是readelf
<onlylove> zenNamaste: readelf？不应该是file么？
<beefcafe> 大家有网络方面的频道推荐吗
<zenNamaste> onlylove: readelf不行吗?
<October22> zenNamaste: file更便捷
<adam8157> imtxc: 工行有推荐办卡么? 考虑办一张银联单芯片的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 行……
<imtxc> adam8157: 黑白菜
<October22> 不需要太多的信息嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 要年费的办不起
<maokk_> ？ 它那个插件就是两个.so 我用readelf 查class 是 ELF32
<adam8157> imtxc: 就说有没有推荐办卡这回事儿?
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有啊,宇宙行没这回事儿
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> adam8157: 星级够了直接办,星级不够没办法^
<imtxc> 话说工行现在也有几个小白金可以免年费的来着,还有无限次的PP卡
<freeflying> adam8157, amazon发货没
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊,咱的货到转运了没有
<adam8157> freeflying: 你的  Package has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier - February 16, 2014 10:46:32 AM
<adam8157> imtxc: 咱的两个包, 一个到了转运, 一个今天到
<adam8157> freeflying: 你的应该今天到
<gfrog> freeflying: 还行吧，这玩意还算是比较容易升级的吧
<freeflying> gfrog, mac mini不好升级吧
<gfrog> freeflying: NUC啥的基本没法升级啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 一起来日淘?
<imtxc> adam8157: 另一个包没有两天达?
<gfrog> freeflying: mac mini？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我在纠结是mac mini还是nuc
<freeflying> gfrog, imac 更难升级了
<freeflying> gfrog, 呵呵
<adam8157> imtxc: 说是两天到, 多了一天, 然后赶上周末
<freeflying> gfrog, 你要是折腾的话就nuc吧
<gfrog> freeflying: imac完全没必要啊，那价钱搞个dell的27寸ips多爽。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我是想买个小系统给老爹上网
<adam8157> imtxc: 美东又暴风雪呢, amazon发邮件道歉了
<freeflying> gfrog, 那就mac mini吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 我渔歌显示器
<gfrog> freeflying: 装windows？
<freeflying> gfrog, 单纯上网肯定OS X啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 估计转运仓库也爆了, 8折码还是很能展示中国人购买力的
<adam8157> gfrog: 小系统看起来好, 但是一堆线也很难受的
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，倒也可以……
<freeflying> gfrog, 反正现在网银大多在os x下都能用了
<gfrog> freeflying: 霓虹国mac mini有啥便宜的？
<freeflying> gfrog, 还可以facetime
<gfrog> freeflying: 老人家不用网银啊，所以这点不用考虑
<freeflying> gfrog, 不知道啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 日亚好像价格一般，
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38359
<gfrog> freeflying: 有几个霓虹购物网站，但是不太敢买
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 腾讯将洋葱新闻当真事报道
<freeflying> gfrog, 那还是算了吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃去麦靠的时候顺路收个呗
<freeflying> gfrog, 不能去香港啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 悲催的澳门签注只给一次
<gfrog> freeflying: 在麦靠过去嘛然后再从hk回来，难道还要通行证？
<fivesheep> freeflying: yo
<freeflying> gfrog, 已经定好澳门回来的机票了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的hk签注是2次啊，难道澳门只给2次？
<fivesheep> freeflying: 你怎么个日淘啊..
<freeflying> gfrog, 澳门只给一次
<freeflying> fivesheep, EMS转运啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，真杯具。
<freeflying> freeflying, 9月还去找你
<fivesheep> freeflying: 啥时候去日本帮我买个最新的 dp2 Q
<freeflying> fivesheep, 不去日本了, 至少短时间内
<maokk_> zenNamaste:  好吧 我刚才把x86_64 和 i686 放错位置了， 现在装好了 ，不过可惜的是 貌似并不能完成open-containing-folder 这个功能就是了
<fivesheep> freeflying: 等我有了钱, 我也去日本旅游一番
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃竟然上午就爬上来了
<freeflying> fivesheep, 让梅姐的飞机送你去啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 失误
<gfrog> adam8157: apt有啥方法查看available的更新包嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: available?
<October22> gfrog: apt-cache policy
<gfrog> adam8157: apt有啥方法查看available的更新包嘛？ 更确切的说是有没有方法可以看到哪天有那些可用的更新
<adam8157> gfrog: apt-cache policy 或者 madison
<freeflying> adam8157, 高大上居然用madison
<adam8157> gfrog: 如果你版本掌控要求高的话可以去看看madison
<October22> 查到时间的话估计就只能去 debian package 了
<gfrog> adam8157: 要update之后才能看到？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我这不是得看好多版本的release嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 是的啊
<October22> 没 update 怎么有缓存数据？
<onlylove> freeflying: 小梅的灰机会给五羊坐么？
<freeflying> onlylove, 这个只有五羊知道撒
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后还要装madison包？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是的 可以先看看apt-cache policy满足你需求不
<gfrog> adam8157: 显然不
<October22> 实在不满意就用去 debian packages 上看看
<gfrog> adam8157: 我想要个list，显示哪个包在哪天有哪个版本的更新，或者是哪个包在哪天有最新的更新包
<October22> 该有的都有了
<gfrog> adam8157: madison也不是我想要的
<adam8157> gfrog: 这我还真不知道
<October22> 去 debain packages 网站抓数据
<gfrog> adam8157: October22 在神马地方看某个包是神马时间release的？ 只能看changelog么？
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/433/4337154.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 一次就搞定 中国大学生设计双插入U盘_笔记本新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> 这种设计，真要命
<onlylove> 早就该有
<adam8157> gfrog: debian是看这里 http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/awesome.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian Package Tracking System - awesome
<adam8157> gfrog: http://packages.qa.debian.org/common/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian Package Tracking System
<freeflying> adam8157, 貌似还有不少包的maintainer是我
<freeflying> adam8157,  找时间都orphane掉
<adam8157> freeflying: 拜猴总
<onlylove> http://server.zol.com.cn/432/4321491_all.html#p4330116
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 建站服务器是买还是租？编辑教你聪明选_联想ThinkServer服务器_服务器知识学堂-中关村在线
<onlylove> 目前，用户使用最多的web服务器软件有两个：微软的信息服务器（iis）和Apache。而架设Web服务器比较常见的操作系统有Windows，Linux和Unix。Linux的安全性在这三个系统中最高，
<onlylove> 中关村的小编真欢乐
<gfrog> adam8157: 都是web的，就不能有个命令行么……
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我U连这页面都没有么？
<October22> freeflying: 侯总现在还是 debian 开发者吗？
<freeflying> October22, 不是
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到啊 咱有这个就行了 http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/reports/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Index of /
<onlylove> vmware一群人在吵i18n……
<onlylove> 唉，这有啥好弄的
<beefcafe> onlylove: vmware 在哪里？
<onlylove> beefcafe: 帝都vmware
<beefcafe> onlylove: 我还以为是这里的频道
<TheRealJesusChri> cum sancto Spiritu in Gloria Dei Patris, Amen.
<onlylove> adam8157: well done
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 刚吃饭回来就看你开工了
<zenNamaste> jzhmer, 我记得这个人诶
<adam8157> onlylove: 枉称主之名, 必须踢 (我不信教
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你不记得就麻烦了，人封你亚尊呢
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦, 我ignore了, 没注意..
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 就昨天那个
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0217/125331_YBnJ_130710.jpg
<onlylove> adam8157: 你们做不做benchmark 和performance啊，我这边都要最好成绩，是不是应该要平均值啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你是闪电教的吧
<adam8157> onlylove: 做啊 但是和我无关 =,=
<adam8157> yunfan: 智商不够那么low
<onlylove> 真TM的烦人，xp又莫名重启了，然后我又忘了上那该死的企鹅号
<adam8157> onlylove: 该
<onlylove> 又TM的找我找不到人
<October22> onlylove: 用手机挂啊
<onlylove> 离了windows和企鹅会死啊
<October22> 手机和pc的可以同时在线
<onlylove> October22: 一个为了上班临时申请的东西，用手机上？
<October22> 我也没怎么弄，就用手机替代了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38362
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国女子因未归还9年前租的碟片而被拘捕
<onlylove> October22: 反正我决计不会在手机上用那个的
<onlylove> 找不到我拉到
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • [ubuntu 13.10(64bit)]shotwell0.15内建图片尺寸crop工具无法正常显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455617 [ubuntu 13.10(64bit)]shotwell0.15内建图片尺寸crop工具无法正常显示 发行版：ubuntu 13.10(64bit) 包的名称（有bug的）：shotwell 0.15.0-0ubuntu1 摘要：使用shotwell编辑图片,点crop工具,无法
<^k^>  ─> 正常显示crop工具弹出扩展窗口 bug描述： 如何reproduce这个issue. ubuntu 13.10 64bit,软件包升级到最新. 使用shotwell 0.15 for ubuntu. 找一张一般不太 …
<onlylove> 真要命，之前用xp也没那么多毛病，怎么这几天就一直莫名其妙的重启
<onlylove> 还TM在我休息的时候
<yunfan> adam8157: 你地山东可是有这传统的
<yunfan> 教民拳民都有 不像我省 都是土匪
<yunfan> onlylove: 我一天到晚用webqq来着
<onlylove> yunfan: webqq也挡不住系统重启啊
<onlylove> The VMCI Sockets library provides a communications API similar to Berkeley UNIX sockets and Windows sockets. You can program VMCI Sockets using C or C++. The VMCI Sockets header file is installed with VMware Tools on guest virtual machines.
<onlylove> 靠，我为毛要看这个！
<imtxc> yunfan: 闪电教?
<imtxc> yunfan: 我今年回家才知道原来我家那边也因为这个被带走了些人
<onlylove> freeflying: 你前几天找我要的workstation我给你的是linux的，你是不是要苹果的？苹果的叫fusion
<onlylove> imtxc: 闪电教？那是咩？
<onlylove> g 闪电教
<^k^> onlylove: 闪电教 http://lmgtfy.com/ 全能神教會、實際神或東方閃電，也被称为“七灵派”、“二次救主派”、“新能力主 |....| 東方|閃電教|的教主自称是神，她说基督第一次道成肉身是男的，是救赎人类；第二次 |...|
<October22> 全能神教
<October22> 才是最屌的
<onlylove> 哦，这东西，听说过……仅仅是听说过
<October22> 就是玛雅预言那段时间出来的
<October22> 什么世界末日之类
<October22> 太荒唐
<onlylove> 我记得棒子国还有个耶稣的弟弟之类的？
<onlylove> 说是耶稣失败，派来新的？
<October22> 网路发达了这些东西也跟着变
<onlylove> 闲的没事干的人才信那个，比方路边的老头老太太，像我这样忙得要死，每天为下顿饭发愁的，才没工夫搭理那些
<onlylove> 现在只想说一句，该死的玛雅人，你留下的东西倒是说明白点
<^k^> 新 Mint • 怎么同时安装Cinnamon和MATE呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455618 新人。安装了Cinnamon，想试一试MATE。 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ievergreen — 2014-02-17 13:26
<freeflying> onlylove, 我要的就是linux版的
<bhxk> ^k^: "统计信息: 发表于 由 ievergreen — 2014-02-17 13:26"顺序乱了。。
<^k^> bhxk, 你笑或哭比其他人呢？  13:37 
<bhxk> ^k^: ………………
<yunfan> imtxc: 西北有好多的  以后就成革命老区了
<^k^> bhxk, 休息一下..  13:38 
<imtxc> yunfan: 次哦..
<onlylove> If limited network access is sufficient for a virtual machine, you could replace TCP networking with VMCI sockets, thereby saving memory and processor bandwidth by disabling the network stack. If networking is enabled, as it typically is, VMCI sockets can still make some operations run faster.
<yunfan> imtxc: hoho 你们那边信这个总好过信回教
<imtxc> yunfan: 我爹妈告诉我我才知道的
<imtxc> yunfan: 说什么东方闪电?
<yunfan> imtxc: 你爹妈告诉你这个做啥?
<onlylove> 让我看VMCI这种东西，要看好多天，丫的那货到底要做啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 他们说咱村现在啥人都有啊...
<yunfan> imtxc: 除非 群众 马教  闪电教  还有别的教不？
<imtxc> yunfan: 那次说一帮人去人结婚的地方宣传才让人报警给抓走了
<imtxc> yunfan: 别的我就不知道了
<onlylove> imtxc: SB年年有，今年特别多？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你们那边人也好事 他们宣传他们的 你不信就行了 别得罪他们嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 这不闹到家里来了么
<yunfan> 鬼晓得以后他们会不会成事 报复你
<imtxc> yunfan: 不让人好好结婚
<yunfan> imtxc: 随便骗骗他们混过婚礼再说呗
<imtxc> yunfan: 反正那次之后好像就少点了
<zenNamaste> 东方闪电... 一直等, 但是没等到漂亮妹子拉我入教呀!
<yunfan> imtxc: 我建议你了解下 西北回乱的历史  看看百多年前那场回汉冲突的惨烈
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 漂亮妹子？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我知道啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 这样大概能让你们长点教训
<imtxc> yunfan: 小时候大人们吓人就说回回给抓走呢
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 四、利用女性诱惑：“东方闪电”信徒已女子为多，他们常常让这些女教徒出去做“公关”，利用自己的身体去色诱人们，使之上当，很多进入“东方闪电”的男性教徒就是被这一招拉进去的.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我只是开个玩笑...
<zenNamaste> "在其内部组织体系中，最高者为女神，下设祭司"  这个女神漂亮吗?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 咦,我也没遇到啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://www.zhihu.com/question/20415230/answer/15071529
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 姥姥信了东方闪电邪教怎么办？ - 知乎
<yunfan> 额  姥姥要出去传教么
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这个问题我不怕了
<yunfan> imtxc: 要了解细节阿  比如有的地方 还有回回保护汉人的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 去年已经彻底解决了这个隐患
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... 理解
<yunfan> imtxc: 这种东西 是春风吹又生的 就跟白脸教差不多 从宋朝搞到清朝
<imtxc> yunfan: 记得还有一贯道,
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚解放时甘肃这个比较多
<onlylove> 高大上的东西，GA不说我都不知道
<adam8157> onlylove: 要不要包? 不要我就放淘宝了哈. 可以刀哦
<onlylove> adam8157: 你放淘宝吧……我这几天因为在亲友群里发了俩包，乱套了
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 工商银行异地还信用卡, 本地取溢缴款收费么? 有取款限制么?
<onlylove> adam8157: 老实说，支持贝尔金的比较多
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Kylin 6月内下载量突破130万次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455619 时间:2014-02-17 10:26来源: cnbeta 摘要：无可争辩地说，中国是吸引全球技术的好地方。尽管在美国和其它国家，经常会产生一些受欢迎的好点子，但作为制造和生产巨人的中国，却是部署和实现这些想
<onlylove> adam8157: 但是贝尔金的包只见京东有卖
<imtxc> adam8157: 工行信用卡取溢缴款全免费的
<adam8157> onlylove: 标价500以下的包没啥比较意义...
<imtxc> adam8157: 异地也免
<smailes> 好奇弱弱的打听一下，这里都是用ubuntu的吗？
<adam8157> imtxc: sure? 异地存几万进去能全取出来?
<imtxc> adam8157: 确定
<onlylove> adam8157: 你要注意外观党的存在
<imtxc> adam8157: 我之前有工行的卡, 他们推销的理念就是异地取款免费
<adam8157> imtxc: 普卡呢?
<yunfan> imtxc: 一贯道是南方比较多的 尤其是我省蒙城  还有湖北一些地方
<imtxc> adam8157: 一样
<onlylove> adam8157: 你知道，贝尔金那包三个颜色的，然后这仨颜色都能打起来
<gfrog> adam8157: 问客服最靠谱。以防有地方土政策
<yunfan> imtxc: 那路由还没找到么
<imtxc> 工行现在不卡普卡金卡的,是看星级, 你拿普卡刷出7颗星星照样插队...
<imtxc> yunfan: 还没有找,,,,
<yunfan> 我感觉华夏的政策非常好
<onlylove> imtxc: 异地免费？没听说啊
<yunfan> 每天头一笔 异地 跨行都免手续费
<onlylove> imtxc: 信用卡政策？
<imtxc> onlylove: 取溢存款
<yunfan> 我其实一个月才取一两次钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是咩？不知道
<imtxc> onlylove: 取溢存款异地免费的卡多了
<yunfan> 他每天头笔都免  对我很划算
<gfrog> imtxc: 球工行刷星攻略
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是你把信用卡当 0 利息的借记卡用
<imtxc> gfrog: 现在不好刷了啊,之前光大有个 存贷合一卡, 可以直接申请0 额度的
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，还是信用卡，我没有那个，就借记卡，家里还催着让我买理财或者存定期
<adam8157> imtxc: 工大妈借记卡有年费?
<yunfan> 要是广东独立了 那真是geeker乐园了
<onlylove> adam8157: 借记卡每年10块
<imtxc> gfrog: 然后用工行卡还款, 溢出部分自动进储蓄账户, 然后拿出来继续还...
<imtxc> gfrog: 一天还个百八十W, 一周就7星了
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在基本上都没有年费了吧
<imtxc> 异地取款,还要看咱光大银行啊...
 * imtxc 光大 阳光商务理财卡
<gfrog> imtxc: 光大那卡我有，准备销
<imtxc> gfrog: 存贷?
<gfrog> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> gfrog: 0 额度的有用, 有额度就不是神卡了
<gfrog> imtxc: 难道现在没了？ 那个卡不过验资就是0额度了
<imtxc> gfrog: 难道你的是白金?
<gfrog> imtxc: 打电话验资问你妈贵姓的时候你直接告诉他想要0额度
<gfrog> imtxc: 普卡
<imtxc> gfrog: 蓝/黄色的那个吧
 * adam8157 现在是需要一张四大的银联的单芯片的卡  只有工行有, 但是我很讨厌工行...
<gfrog> imtxc: 早忘了。扔卡包里好久没看过了
<imtxc> gfrog: 前俩月广大就不让办这张卡了
<gfrog> imtxc: 额，为毛？
<onlylove> adam8157: 单芯片信用卡？
<gfrog> imtxc: 那我打电话去取消额度去
<adam8157> onlylove: 然
<imtxc> gfrog: 取消不了,只能到1元
 * adam8157 现在是需要一张四大的银联的单芯片的信用卡  只有工行有, 但是我很讨厌工行...
<onlylove> adam8157: 要咩信用卡，有借记卡用着就好
<imtxc> gfrog: 现在这个卡被堵死了,之前应该有其他的更好的用途,我没有研究出来, 但是确实是不给办了
<imtxc> adam8157: 为啥要单芯片,还得是四大?
<gfrog> imtxc: 好吧…… 那看来直接销了也不心疼
<gfrog> imtxc: 当时就拿这卡充公交卡来着
<imtxc> ....
<adam8157> imtxc: 四大是方便收钱, 我们镇上只有四大和中信和渣打
<imtxc> 信用卡充公交卡,赞
<gfrog> adam8157: 办中信啊
<adam8157> 错了 不是渣打 是汇丰村镇银行
<adam8157> gfrog: 中信又是个小众的...
<gfrog> imtxc: 借记卡，贷记账户不让刷
<gfrog> adam8157: 比渣打多
 * adam8157 afk
<gfrog> adam8157: 艾玛，你们家好高大上，竟然还有渣打
 * gfrog 家那里建行都没几个
<onlylove_> 为毛掉线
 * imtxc 艾吗, 我家镇上只有个信用社还么有 ATM....
<onlylove_> imtxc: 觉得单芯片好看，或者怕双芯片插反了？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 信用卡买vps 订机票方便
<gfrog> onlylove_: 哪有神马双芯片
<yunfan> adam8157: 汇丰还有村镇？
<imtxc> 双芯片还没出来呢
<onlylove_> gfrog: 好像见过，一头一个
<gfrog> onlylove_: 俩卡粘一起了
<imtxc> 山东估计是恒丰
<onlylove_> 村镇银行啊，我家那边有珠江
<adam8157> imtxc: gfrog yunfan http://bank.hexun.com/2013-09-03/157665334.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 山东荣成汇丰村镇银行石岛支行正式开业-银行频道-和讯网
<adam8157> 在我家门口...
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，这是哪门子的渣打
<adam8157> gfrog: 说错了啊 13:59 <@adam8157> 错了 不是渣打 是汇丰村镇银行
<imtxc> adam8157: 就用手机转账呗
 * adam8157 给土壕镇丢脸了
 * gfrog 过年回家很郁闷，随时要带点现金，信用卡完全不灵。
 * gfrog 还是帝都高大上，没现金了也能活几天。
<imtxc> gfrog: 对啊,超市买口香糖不给刷卡太过分了
<huntxu> adam8157: 连会疯都有，果然高大上
<happyaron> adam8157: 真高大，我这儿没会疯
<happyaron> gfrog: 你回来了么
<gfrog> happyaron: .
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我先现在超市的收银员都经过培训的啊,有芯片的都是插进去刷的
 * gfrog 还么得芯片卡。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不插进去也不行啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你划卡的话，会提示，此卡为芯片卡，请插卡交易
<gfrog> onlylove_: 有fallback
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不会吧, 有磁条
<gfrog> onlylove_: 所以还得看pos
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我这边的是这样的
<imtxc> 芯片卡有效期长还是比较好的
 * gfrog 不懂芯片卡或者带nfc的卡电子钱包肿么用
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早啊
<freeflying> gfrog, happyaron adam8157 周三去办公室, 应该最后一次出现在C记了
<onlylove> gfrog: 就是和IC卡一样，在设备上晃一下然后授权就行
<roylez> freeflying: 换工作了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛
<freeflying> roylez, 是啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 无非是不用读磁条或者芯片
<happyaron> freeflying: 我下午才到北京
<roylez> freeflying: 去哪里？
<imtxc> freeflying: 艾吗, 你也换工作了
<happyaron> freeflying: 在ee家这边呢
<freeflying> roylez, 你摸
<freeflying> happyaron, 爽啊
<imtxc> freeflying: NB 哦
<roylez> freeflying: 扯蛋
<freeflying> imtxc, 毛啊
<roylez> freeflying: 我摸都不敢招人了
<freeflying> roylez, 真的啊
<roylez> freeflying: 给你开多少？
<freeflying> roylez, 25
<roylez> freeflying: 25M？
<onlylove> http://club.jd.com/review/998955-1-1.html   这有个评价说苹果官网598，虽然是去年12月的，但是现在的苹果网上没有啊
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 贝尔金F8N893qeC02怎么样、贝尔金F8N893qeC02好不好 购买心得 - 京东
<freeflying> roylez, 你当我韦尔奇啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38363
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Mt Gox的比特币币值跌至220美元
<onlylove> 比特币真可怕
<freeflying> roylez, 以后我们算同事了啊
<freeflying> roylez, 不对, 你丫去袋鼠国不在18摸了吧
<onlylove> roylez: 竹席要去袋鼠国？
<adam8157> imtxc: gfrog 收银员都是坏, 反着插IC, 不好使, 就只能fallback了. 知道有ic, 知道能刷ic, 但是她们就是不给刷
<imtxc> 年过完怎么这么多人离职
<adam8157> freeflying: 真的去他摸了?
<freeflying> adam8157, 是啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 卧槽
<freeflying> adam8157, 咋了啊
<adam8157> 拜高大上, ibm人希
<freeflying> adam8157, 高毛啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 没看18摸的人都来C记了啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 作为交换，你去18M？
<freeflying> gfrog, http://bbs.runbible.cn/thread-283847-1-1.html  搞个这个玩玩吧
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ [出售]nike fuelband 1代 运动智能手环 喜迎新春活动特价289起 - 可穿戴装备 - 跑步圣经网 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> onlylove, 显然不是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 他摸北京based？
<adam8157> freeflying: nike真心不错
<freeflying> huntxu, 是撒
<adam8157> huntxu: 你觉得猴总能看得上office based?
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个是一代的
<gfrog> freeflying: 这次来这俩大姐不都是贵摸的……
<huntxu> freeflying: 钻石大厦？
<huntxu> freeflying: 新title是什么
<freeflying> huntxu,  软件园
<huntxu> freeflying: 就在这附近。
<onlylove> freeflying: 18M不是在盘古和上地么
<roylez> freeflying: 给我个帽子，我要踢 adam8157
<freeflying> roylez, 绿色的要不
<freeflying> onlylove, 软件园啊
<roylez> freeflying: 你只有绿色的帽子吗？
<roylez> freeflying: 绿色的你自己留着
<freeflying> roylez, 我擅长送绿色的帽子
<adam8157> roylez: 我咋了...
 * adam8157 截图
<onlylove> freeflying: 软件园那地方太偏僻，我司总部在二期，喵的坑死了
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛，竟然进园儿了
<roylez> adam8157: 高大上你妹个蛋蛋
<freeflying> gfrog,  是撒
<gfrog> freeflying: 出了村儿进园儿，都是高大上。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 为什么ubuntu不需要biosboot分区啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455620 我的电脑是legacy bios+GPT的这种情况下不是需要一个单独的biosboot分区吗？安装其它的Linux系统都是需要的比如fedora，查了一下文档也是说这种legacy bios+GPT是需要一个biosboot分区的。为什么我在安装ubunt
<^k^>  ─> u时没有要求biosboot分区啊？ 这样导致更新grub时提示不成功。修改grub后输入命令 Code: sudo update-grub            sudo grub-install /dev/sdb grub-ins …
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 哭胖, 咋以后同事了
<imtxc> freeflying: 哟????
<imtxc> freeflying: 来软件园了?
<gfrog> imtxc: 赶快去拜码头
<imtxc> freeflying: 在钻石还?
<adam8157> 战略忽悠局猴上将
<imtxc> onlylove: 乃也要来园子了?
<freeflying> imtxc, 钻石
<imtxc> 次哦,以后这边房租又要涨价了?
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不去啊，我驻场的，但是我司总部在园子
<freeflying> imtxc, cao, 你真能忽悠
<onlylove> http://my.oschina.net/youxiachai/tweet/3155032
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 庄与邻的个人空间 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 西山居那么有钱，做的游戏那么烂
 * adam8157 ARM Architecture Reference Manual
<onlylove> imtxc: 西二旗那边现在多钱
<freeflying> adam8157, 高大上啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 这不是向高大上学习么
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你来了？
<freeflying> adam8157, 我们都像你学习
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 哇，牛逼啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 是萨
<gfrog> onlylove: 西山居。你听听这名字，想想西山住的都是神马人。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 牛逼啥啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: soho, 忽悠，还是traditional office?
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, soho 忽悠
<onlylove> gfrog: 西山居算kingsoft比较赚钱的子公司了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: BJ based?
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 对啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你代表了我摸的未来
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 靠谱不
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: roylez freeflying 乃们可以互相摸了。lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 靠谱啊，以后我摸纯忽悠
<smailes> 西二旗，人多多阿
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这是捧还是扁？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: adam8157 贵司怎么都留不住人...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 穷呗
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 以前是黑，现在是捧
<onlylove> gfrog: 但是老实说，我现在对kingsoft不看好
<gfrog> onlylove: kingsoft是神马？
<onlylove> gfrog: 金山软件
<gfrog> onlylove: 王软？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 18摸以后确实只有忽悠了, 干活都是外包
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 硬件都卖了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可不，球带走……
<onlylove> freeflying: 那句忽悠怎么说的。一流定标准，二流做技术，三流做产品
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 猴总走了我社就有忽悠职位了呢，酷啪啪快来。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 我在C记不是忽悠啊, 踏踏实实的干活的苦逼
<onlylove> freeflying: gfrog说是咯
<freeflying> onlylove, 他们高大上那里懂得我们屌丝之苦啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛，毛儿啊，春节都要干活儿啊。
 * adam8157 还是先从这本书看起了 ARM System Developer’s Guide.pdf  cc freeflying 
<onlylove> TMD想找个network engineer的活
<freeflying> adam8157, 好,学习了, 发我邮箱一份吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要做arm去了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不做leg了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 一会儿share到google drive里
<gfrog> adam8157: 球分享
<freeflying> adam8157, gdrive 很矬, 顺手cc我一份好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你一直在我电子书的分享名单里
<yunfan> adam8157: 真够狠的 汇丰都开到农村去了  你不去办个卡么
<gfrog> adam8157: 有么？ 我咋没发现新书？
<adam8157> gfrog: saodeng
 * gfrog 额，原来是打开的C社的gdrive…… adam8157 
<yunfan> adam8157: arm那个书有讲他汇编的没？
<freeflying> yunfan, 看手册
<adam8157> yunfan: 说是村镇银行, 但我镇可是土壕镇
<gfrog> adam8157: 李家庄？
<yunfan> freeflying: 手册都是推荐你去用收费的那个工具  我发现arm基本都推荐你用c 不推荐用汇编  tmd
<yunfan> adam8157: 我明白 就跟中关村一个道理
<freeflying> yunfan, 人家都给你做好了, 干嘛去用asm呢
<freeflying> yunfan, intel会推荐你去用汇编不
<yunfan> freeflying: 因为我想搞cortex-m
<yunfan> freeflying: intel至少会把汇编说得明明白白
<freeflying> yunfan, m里 arm也有很多现成的c库可以用啊
<yunfan> 单片机的c 到处乱七八糟的常量
<yunfan> freeflying: 因为我想实现个cortex m上的forth 带meta编译的 必须要了解汇编和机器码
<yunfan> 否则做不出来meta编译
<freeflying> yunfan, 具体啥系列的
<yunfan> cortex-m 嘛
<yunfan> m1-m4
<yunfan> 我手里刚好有m1的discovery板子
<freeflying> yunfan, cortex-m是一个变种,
<freeflying> 你还不如用fpga呢
<yunfan> 用fpga又要多学许多东西
<yunfan> 这个只是学点arm汇编而已
<freeflying> yunfan, 不学东西你在荒郊野岭多无聊啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 昨晚看那个费曼的讲义卡在了微积分上  wtf
<freeflying> gfrog, garmin的网站支持把所有的 workouts导出成csv
<freeflying> gfrog,   比较良心
<gfrog> adam8157: 我屋有不老林
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么东西
<gfrog> freeflying: 都是高富帅用的，肯定要贴心服务嘛，lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 糖
<gfrog> adam8157: 盛京特产
<onlylove> yunfan: 微积分？咋了
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 是费曼在讲速度时候引用了下微积分 那个推导过程我就没办法了 tmd
<onlylove> yunfan: 速度？积分过程？
<onlylove> yunfan: 微积分如果说简单点，微分是导数，积分是极限，微分是求瞬时值，积分是求和
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个我知道 我只是具体的公式没映像
<yunfan> 毕竟我高数是一路挂过去 全靠补考时候抄别人的过关的
<yunfan> 倒是大学那个高数老师真漂亮 声音也好 而且居然小孩都很大了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我高数也不好，我只是对概念清楚
<onlylove> yunfan: 我上学的时候数字电子老师特漂亮
<yunfan> onlylove: 我数学是从高中开始烂的
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，数字电路？简称 数电的那课程
<yunfan> 初中的我到现在还很熟练
<onlylove> yunfan: 我初中数学就不好，然后居然高考考了110多
<yunfan> 解方程 求根  因式分解那些
<onlylove> yunfan: 出成绩那天直接傻了
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞, 以后去吃贵司的饭
<imtxc> 钻石食堂的饭比这边稍微好吃一点
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是文科 当时我高考及格了 90多分 我们班总共就几个及格的
<yunfan> 不过全靠刷题目  很无聊 上大学什么都忘了
<onlylove> yunfan: 文科还需要学高数？我记得就学到高数上册第四章，积分
<imtxc> fr
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后下册那个折腾啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃是什么 title ,能不能办到打折饭卡什么的  lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过我都忘了，大学高数老师挺好的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我大学那个专业 文理科的学生都有
<yunfan> 大学我们学过微分 积分好像没学过 也许是我没去上课吧
<yunfan> 线性代数我确认没学过
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在隐约记得，积分就是幂+1，求导就是幂减一
<yunfan> 不过就算学过也没用 我那时候经常去图书馆看计算机的书
<October22> 你毕业多少年了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 线性代数就是矩阵运算，晕晕的
<yunfan> onlylove: 求导过程我还记得
<yunfan> onlylove: 我去可汗学院看过线性代数的三分之一 感觉挺简单的 那个矩阵运算无非就是以前解多元一次方程而已
<October22> 是一种解法
<onlylove>  yunfan 你被坑了，线性代数很麻烦的
<yunfan> 无非是把未知量抹掉罢了
<October22> 而且更清晰
<onlylove> yunfan: 简单的矩阵可以那么玩
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是说矩阵那块简单
<yunfan> 后面还有2/3 感觉也不是那么简单
<yunfan> 但总体来说 也就那样
<onlylove> yunfan: 考试的时候就烤后面的我会和你说
<yunfan> 不像论坛里的人哭的那样 不过他们目标和我不一样
<yunfan> 我又不用考试
<onlylove> yunfan: 不用考试当然无所谓了，考试很麻烦的，很多概念其实很模糊，特别是如果学现代控制理论的话，状态螚观和状态能控，然后还牵扯一堆解耦的问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 控制系统讲低耦合，像linux这种高耦合的系统直接没法玩
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然这只是说说
<yunfan> 不扯了 我学下d3
<onlylove> D3是毛？
<yunfan> d3js 搜下
<onlylove> g d3js
<^k^> onlylove: d3js http://lmgtfy.com/ |D3.js| is a JavaScript library for manipulating documents based on data. D3 helps you bring data to life using HTML, SVG and CSS. D3's emphasis on web |...|
<onlylove> js库……
<nyfair> 尼玛，我高考数学140了啊，为什么还是loser啊！
<arch> 麻烦问下 我在vim里面用！执行外部命令是不是不管alias啊，那如何让它也受alias管啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 稳拿和卢瑟的差别不在高考数学分数上
<nyfair> onlylove: 但我觉得我还是战得过这个channel里一半以上的人的
<onlylove> nyfair: 上海卷简单，别太自信
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个倒是 我记得我们高考前做过各地卷子
<yunfan> 做北京和上海的自信很高 tmd
<yunfan> 结果碰到真高考题就郁闷
<nyfair> yunfan: 说得好像我没做过其他地方卷子一样
<nyfair> yunfan: 你说一本线这种有优势那的确是，都是top的档次做哪里的都一样
<nyfair> yunfan: 别以为高考大省就有优越感
<onlylove> nyfair: 山东人表示有资格有这种优越感
<adam8157> arch: !bash -c "alias_foo"
<yunfan> nyfair: 事实如此 高考大省要刷人 只好把题目出恶心了
<adam8157> 当年高考试卷太简单了, 坑了我 操操操操操
<nyfair> 当年高考试卷太简单了, 坑了我 操操操操操
<arch> adam8157,  每次都这样写太不现实了。怎们设置啊
<adam8157> arch: 不知道
<yunfan> 贵国的教育就是精英选拔 如果一个人能对付那么恶劣的考试环境 又他妈学到了知识  还乐在其中 那这个人确实是精英  适合去做科学家
<onlylove> adam8157: 你做过04年还是01年的高考题没
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得那年特别惨烈
<adam8157> 精英个蛋, 精英选拔就应该缩减录取率, 搞掂难的嘛
<onlylove> adam8157: 那样的话北大清华岂不要被河南山东占领
<onlylove> adam8157: 北京上海本地人怨念你按得住？
<adam8157> onlylove: 我说山东的题太简单
<onlylove> adam8157: 你去做下上海北京题吧，你会发现考状元so easy
<yunfan> 我省是一年难 一年容易 我是05界  那年难
<yunfan> 那04确实容易
<onlylove> 表示痛恨山东分数线
<onlylove> 和我一起上学的，家在黑龙江的，回去考试了，很容易考一批
<onlylove> 我TM的去他那考试轻松哈工大
<yunfan> onlylove: 这东西还是靠自己 我还不是靠着高中拿了个文曲星自学编程 才混上了程序员的道路嘛
<yunfan> 要不然 现在得去电视台这种没落部门去养老了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃是西电还是西邮来着？
<adam8157> gfrog: 西电
<onlylove> yunfan: 我倒想找个养老的地方
<onlylove> adam8157: 西电？我在TI的时候有个实习生是西电的
<gfrog> adam8157: 都去西电了，还抱怨高考毛线。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你没看我去吉大这种渣地方都没抱怨
<onlylove> gfrog: 他的意思是山东题应该再难一点
<Niac> 吉大不是要破产的吗
<gfrog> onlylove: 然后各个去蓝翔？
<gfrog> onlylove: 然后个个去蓝翔？
<onlylove> gfrog: 是啊，去蓝翔
<October22> 直接移民不好？
<arch> 山东的孩子路过……志愿报的吉大
<dchxcrow> adam8157: 是西电的啊，我也是啊
<gfrog> Niac: 老黄历了，目前贷款还的差不多了，就差几千万
<October22> 电焊工技术移民
<onlylove> 吉大的破产就是笑话
<Niac> 为咩
<dchxcrow> adam8157: 没想到有校友在
<October22> 缺口很大啊
<onlylove> October22: 挖掘机学校哪家强，中国山东找蓝翔，试学一月不收任何费用
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在这社会没铁饭碗 还是多学点技能 指望自己养老 别想靠饭碗养老
<gfrog> onlylove: Niac 是笑话，反正是国家的钱，从左手放到右手有啥区别。
<yunfan> 就跟以前的国营工厂工人一样
<gfrog> onlylove: Niac 所以当年吉大师生都很淡定。
<adam8157> dchxcrow: 这里还有几个
<onlylove> yunfan: 国营工厂工人技术有很多过硬的
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 退休老工人返聘
<October22> 临时工上班
<Niac> 牛逼
<October22> 正式工养老
<yunfan> onlylove: 是阿 不过硬的呢 ？
<onlylove> yunfan: 溜须拍马，然后收购国有企业啊
<gfrog> billyway: 比例胃
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<billyway> gfrog, haha
<yunfan> onlylove: 你想得都是快活的  去看看当年东北那些下岗家庭的生活吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 西二旗很多人住昌平嘛
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不能这样想，那些下岗的有很多也是技术过硬的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 才一次，多来几次
<palomino|working> 多了怕被ban
<onlylove> palomino|working: 竹席都不怕你怕咩
<palomino|working> 我能跟特权阶级比嘛- -
<onlylove> palomino|working: 最多+q
<gfrog> onlylove: 扎西有机油护体
<freeflying> imtxc, consultant啊, 屌丝职位
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在国营厂也下岗的了
<freeflying> imtxc, 办不了卡
<imtxc> freeflying:  啥时候过来
<gfrog> freeflying: 弄了个windows phone玩玩
<onlylove> gfrog: 当年侯总给破马帽子，破马都舍不得用
<imtxc> freeflying: 临走前吧帽子批发一个给我啊
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 球推荐个移动电源?
<freeflying> imtxc, 下周吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 粗粮
<freeflying> gfrog, 撸妹?
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<yunfan> imtxc: 我就是说 以前是铁饭碗 现在也不行了嘛
<yunfan> 这是几十年前的
<onlylove> 发现采样间隔小了……
<gfrog> freeflying: 525，明天送来，竟然是用micro sim，我擦。
<yunfan> 现在大家一窝蜂去考公务员  将来你就看吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 不错啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 我姐他们公司有人都开始下了, 然后好像有员工在网上说还被拘了..
<gfrog> freeflying: 不错啥啊，屌丝机
<freeflying> gfrog, 我之前有个620
<gfrog> freeflying: 用着感脚如何？
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实wp体验不错的
<freeflying> gfrog, 越来越觉得android不咋地
<freeflying> gfrog, 挺好的
<gfrog> freeflying: 我想给爹妈换个爪机，又不想给他们用安卓受虐
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以下回父母逼你考公务员 可以拿这个说事
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个挺好
<gfrog> freeflying: 水果之类的他们估计不舍得用，想来想去还是wp最好
<imtxc> yunfan: 所以现在我父母都不要我考了啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 我们镇的镇政府, 两年前才30人
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在成了200多人了
<Niac> kao 我都准备要下决心考 d
<imtxc> yunfan: 大人又不傻,那么多人管谁去? 迟早的没事儿干
<freeflying> imtxc, lol
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你也是大人了...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你哪年的呀? 是不是都该要结婚了?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我是说我爸妈
<gfrog> imtxc: 对啊，你看上贵司那么多妹子，搞定一个木有啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我明年满18
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> gfrog: 我没戏了,徐sir离开之前不知道能不能带走一个 lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 我啥都没说...
<iMadper> imtxc: 你18年的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 是不是22才能结婚啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 老妖净?
<iMadper> 老妖精?
<gfrog> imtxc: 他带走？
<freeflying> gfrog, 无聊啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 21吧?
<gfrog> freeflying: 同
<freeflying> gfrog, 明天去趟宜家
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<onlylove> 你们聊，我一边干活去
<freeflying> gfrog, 下周要开始干活了
<imtxc> 我瞎猜的
<imtxc> freeflying: 钻石离我现在上班的地方比较近
<gfrog> freeflying: 我在家的时候去宜家买了几样东西，回来装的时候用冲击钻当电动螺丝刀，结果忘了关冲击档，直接把螺丝打进板子里了 T_T
<gfrog> fre
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃会在办公室上班么, 那样我以后下班能不能蹭乃的车^^
<gfrog> freeflying: 宜家家具板材真心太软了
<freeflying> imtxc, 不会啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我老婆要去看看
<imtxc> freeflying: 额,那没基会了
<freeflying> imtxc, 我没车开啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 他家的东西我只敢买钢的和塑料的。木质家具质量渣到爆
<freeflying> gfrog, 周三一大早去西边给车做个保养
<freeflying> gfrog, 就它那价格现在已经不矬了
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵Ford的ssss不遍地都是啊……
<freeflying> gfrog, 4s太贵了
<gfrog> freeflying: 对您不是洒洒水啦…… 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道乃小保养都不去4s的？
<onlylove> 求excel高手，求vba高手
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥保也不去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 脱保啊，有魄力
<imtxc> onlylove: 一般 excel 问题在 excelhome 都能搜到答案
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃是带T的发动机么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 我过保了啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 不是啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 批量处理文件神烦，我记得perl好像有mod可以把文件写成excel的
<gfrog> freeflying: 难怪
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过明儿可以去窝窝的店看看
<freeflying> gfrog, 四元桥那边有一家
<gfrog> freeflying: S60L！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 你确定excelhome有linux相关文档？
<freeflying> gfrog, 看看v40啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 有点后悔没搞辆吉姆尼了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，v40没啥意思啊，还不如弄马三儿
<freeflying> gfrog, 当初我可是劝过你啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我只想找个安静点的车子
<gfrog> freeflying: 当时一心想弄个大点的嘛，但是现在看这小玩意才靠谱
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 把乃的钢炮斯换个胎做个隔音，基本差不多了吧？
<onlylove> gfrog: 为啥小的靠谱，大的可以多装东西啊
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<gfrog> onlylove: 13w，越野性不输几十万的大车的。
<gfrog> onlylove: 再说再大的越野车也大不过mpv啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 隔音貌似大手术,不敢做, 换胎不知道效果如何
<onlylove> imtxc: 我要把统计输出转换成excel能处理的格式，然后批量处理画图，我快恨死那给我这活的那人了
<freeflying> gfrog, 我那小破车其实开着还不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 小破车？ 钢炮级的好伐…… 貌似国内国外都是紧凑级销量第一。
<freeflying> gfrog, 呵呵
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说米胖子的静音胎效果很好。
<freeflying> gfrog, 周三去保养的时候看看
<onlylove> imtxc: 老实说我不知道她整天在做什么，不过感觉她对硬件性能一点概念没有的样子，我怎么才能让她知道系统总线啥的最大速度啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 遇到excel你死吧
<gfrog> onlylove: 你要在excel里画图？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 顺便介绍IT界最high paid的技能 -> VBA
<freeflying> gfrog, 600多一条貌似
<onlylove> gfrog: 没啥，就是统计一堆数据，然后画折线图
<gfrog> onlylove: 数据输出成csv，然后用gnuplot画图，图片生成之后贴进excel
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 求教授
<gfrog> onlylove: 感脚比你写vba靠谱
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我要是会，早金主了，还混18摸？
<onlylove> gfrog: 数据要处理，不是所有的都要画，还要CUT AWK一下
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我曾经直接curl google api...
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，倒是不便宜。据说4wkm就该换胎了。但是我那个胎太窄了，175的，高速横风一吹就晃荡。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 高大上
<gfrog> onlylove: 这样不是shell更靠谱？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个也可以下？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: MPV就是轿车地盘+大壳子，其实空间比SUV不小
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: google chart api嘛...简单的可以
<onlylove> gfrog: 说起来是……但是……我两句话说不明白
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看中贵神标的夏朗啊，啧啧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 然后在跨江大桥上享受横风
<onlylove> gfrog: 总之，我正在慢慢折腾
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Sharan?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Sharan  有国产的了？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我的车就是Sharan的轿车化版本...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: . 木，进口啊。国产乃敢买？ 估计又得各种烧机油
<MeaCulpa> gfrog:  没事，死命烧就是
<onlylove> gfrog: 数据重定向这东西怎么输出成.csv
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 夏朗就是大号儿图安嘛
<gfrog> onlylove: csv就是一堆堆逗号分割的数儿
<onlylove> gfrog: 我知道，但是我得到的是文本文件
<onlylove> gfrog: 准确点说，是sar收集的东西
<adam8157> gfrog: 忙完了 去拿糖吃
<gfrog> onlylove: csv另存下就是xls了，相当方便。
<onlylove> gfrog: sar的输出貌似没逗号
<gfrog> onlylove: sar的输出不是空格分割的么？ 这不sed替换下就好么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我讨厌的是如果你kill掉sar，grep一点东西也不过滤，非要等sar正常退出才开始
<onlylove> gfrog: 所以只能先收集数据，再找脚本转换
<gfrog> onlylove: sar有个超时时间吧？ 你可以指定让丫跑多久
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不知道hadoop要跑多久
<MeaCulpa> sar ...
<MeaCulpa> 可以好好玩玩
<onlylove> gfrog: 我的要求是，hadoop的job结束，然后接着把sar停掉
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 一点不好玩，特别是hadoop排序的时候，system load能到70多，
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 京东小哥用得ip5s
<gfrog> adam8157: 人家月入比你高吧……
<onlylove> adam8157: 京东小哥好有钱
<adam8157> gfrog: 辞职干快递!
<gfrog> onlylove: 试下sar，我记得丫好像能输出文本文件的。
<gfrog> onlylove: 或者就是直接输出到stdout，我用python捕获过……
<gfrog> adam8157: 风里来雨里去，也很苦就是了
<onlylove> gfrog: 可以输出到文本，不知道直接kill会不会保留，所以我把stdout重定向到文本了
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在女快递员不多啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 输出到文本了，kill之后怎么干掉这个文本？
<onlylove> gfrog: 原来想用grep和awk直接把需要的数据过滤出来，后来发现不行
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个文本大概可能保存在内存里面，如果你突然kill，它大概来不及写入
<onlylove> gfrog: 反正如果你把stdout用grep过滤的话，kill掉sar，grep不会输出任何东西
<onlylove> gfrog: 我一直在找更好的方法，但是丫的死命的催，只好用笨办法
<piggybox> onlylove: hadoop自动化的问题可以看看oozie这个东东
<onlylove> piggybox: 我的问题不是hadoop自动化
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 毛好事没有，只有freefly君真的来我摸
<onlylove> piggybox: 是hadoop运行的时候系统负载，磁盘，网络，CPU
<onlylove> piggybox: 搜集这些
<MeaCulpa> hadoop.... bigdata....2013 新扯
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马你这网上上下下的别折腾了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 大好事，丫的不怕死过来找抽
<MeaCulpa> roylez: haha
<roylez> MeaCulpa: vim-airline不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 反正忽悠无所谓
<gfrog> onlylove: …… 你竟然考虑这些，那sync完了再kill
<onlylove> gfrog: 没啥，直接重定向stdout到文本文件，然后手工awk grep下
<onlylove> gfrog: 再把多个节点的文件合并
<onlylove> gfrog: 然后画图
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 双系统，在win7下读取Ubuntu的文件 支持ext4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455622 下载地址： http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kleff929 — 2014-02-17 16:11
<freeflying> gfrog, 你口罩还多不
<gfrog> freeflying: 你要可以匀你几个。
<gfrog> freeflying: 然后我夏天淡季再采购一批
<piggybox> onlylove: 我想起有个玩笑说为了监控一个hadoop集群的运行数据，需要另外再跑一个hadoop来处理
<freeflying> gfrog, 好
<onlylove> piggybox: 没那么大数据……
<yunfan> 陆家嘴地段很差么？  MeaCulpa  nyfair ?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 很不错啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 就是人多，拥挤，交通烂
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 金融业比较集中吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那我怎么看那边的如家比另外的便宜一半呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 应为那不是正牌陆家嘴
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 应该是步行20min的陆家嘴...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那里工作的人，不住那种~
<yunfan> 都比帝都好
<MeaCulpa> 帝都...
<yunfan> 不过帝都也不用我自己定旅馆
<MeaCulpa> 陆家嘴大概类似金融街？国贸？
<yunfan> 应该不是国贸吧
<yunfan> 有点类似我公司附近了  许多什么总部在那
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的确实需要换胎了, 最近噪音越来越大
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 陆家嘴的地位无人可比啊
<gfrog> freeflying: ++
 * gfrog 几个月不编码，以前记得的东西忘的干干净净
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jieroarchl> 你的电话叫来了个挺漂亮的姑娘。
<jieroarchl> adam8157:
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 必须的
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 满意么
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 还好。我又被卖给招行了
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 你说要办, 我就顺手了
<imtxc> jieroarchl: .. 办卡了?
<onlylove> adam8157: jieroarchl 你咋知道的，看见了？
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 信用卡，但是我没工资，所以有卡无用
<imtxc> jieroarchl: ...
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 他叫潍坊的姑娘联系我
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 办了个什么卡?
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 二代要啥工资
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 不知道，个人信用卡把
<adam8157> ...
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 二代不想要工资
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过招行的妹子确实不错，我办一卡通的时候那个妹子蛮漂亮
<onlylove> adam8157: 当时差点被她忽悠办M+
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过现在想想M+也不错
<imtxc> onlylove: 你是没去过小银行
<imtxc> onlylove: 那种非主流的
<imtxc> onlylove: 绝对好看
<onlylove> imtxc: 珠江村镇银行，听说过没
<onlylove> imtxc: 当年我在家的时候给那个银行装过SCO，调过路由
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然没听说过, 反正一些社区银行什么的都不错
<iMadper> 渤海银行的妹子不错诶
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过那个银行妹子一般，而且SCO，真的很垃圾，我是说，在新主板上根本就是死机的料
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵司楼下的南京银行啊!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 漂亮吗?
<onlylove> imtxc: SCO这种文物级别的东西只适合装在文物级别的老机器上
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我楼下是浦发银行，里面好像挺多小姑娘认识我
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 漂亮的话, 我去办卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有informix
<imtxc> iMadper: 去吧
<jieroarchl> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 来个信用卡
<jieroarchl> iMadper: 给我个信用卡？
<iMadper> jieroarchl: :-)
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> jieroarchl: 给?
<iMadper> jieroarchl: ...
<jieroarchl> iMadper: 让我刷。
<jieroarchl> lol
<iMadper> jieroarchl: ...
<iMadper> jieroarchl: 醒醒
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个银行的其他主机是RHEL4的，就那么一个需要sco的
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在还在用么
<iMadper> imtxc: 南京银行有信用卡吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 有的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我看看有没有年费
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过你可以去开一张借记卡啊,反正不要钱
<jieroarchl> iMadper: 现在有信用卡的银行都有大批种类的
<imtxc> iMadper: 借记卡?
<jieroarchl> 信用卡有年费啊
<onlylove> imtxc: sco和informix？当然啊，银行的东西，哪能随意乱动，只要干活，你就别想轻易动它
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧.. 借记卡没用对我来说
<iMadper> imtxc: 一张工资卡就够了
<imtxc> iMadper: 在北京办的南京银行的梅花借记卡没有任何费用
<onlylove> imtxc: 换句话说，那机器趴了，没人能搞定
<imtxc> iMadper: 也对,你一直在北京,其实去外面旅游什么的话还是有用的
<imtxc> iMadper: 随便见到 ATM 就能拿点现金出来
<jieroarchl> iMadper: 北京那么多廉价机票世界各地飞的
<iMadper> imtxc: 好渣的网站.
<iMadper> jieroarchl: 恩, 类似亚行.
<iMadper> jieroarchl: 但是出国的, 建设费用很高
<onlylove> imtxc: 信用卡是咋回事？我记得透支提现费用很贵，不透支也不能么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 取现金当然贵了
<jieroarchl> iMadper: 额。收税
<imtxc> onlylove: 透支取现利息好高啊
<gfrog> billyway: 贵autotest又tmd改了目录结构了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不透支也贵？
<gfrog> billyway: 这是搞毛线……
<imtxc> onlylove: 什么意思, 你的意思是把钱存进去然后取?
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那就分银行,分卡了
<imtxc> onlylove: 有的要手续费,有的不要
<billyway> gfrog, 别说了,我也觉得TNND蛋疼. 回头说,我开会去了.
<iMadper> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 你别说你信用卡余额是零
<iMadper> 笑
<gfrog> billyway: 啧啧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的都是负数啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵帽子干的好事
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是借钱花啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 帽子现在是云计算公司, 我们这些非核心业务的, 都等着被裁员呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种事我干不来
<imtxc> onlylove: 能不要利息的借50天钱花
<iMadper> gfrog: 你跟我说没用了
<gfrog> iMadper: 来我社做高大上kernel吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 负数是溢缴款
<kcao> gfrog: 基蛙。。。
<gfrog> kcao: 纳尼？！
<adam8157> imtxc: 负数是溢缴款
<iMadper> gfrog: 额... ... 去不了.
<iMadper> adam8157: momo
<imtxc> adam8157: 那是账单啊,
<onlylove> imtxc: 早晚要还，而且不是刚需
<gfrog> iMadper: 找乃好机油 adam8157
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果是刚需的话当然要刷
<iMadper> gfrog: 去不了.
<kcao> kcao: 没认出来我？
<imtxc> onlylove: 还能分期啊
<kcao> gfrog: 没认出来我？
<gfrog> kcao: 真是Ken？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我去硬件认证还有可能. 反正我在rh做的也是硬件认证
<jieroarchl> 北京的各个机油们。都用油涂满全身了
<gfrog> kcao: 难道乃又回帽子了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 像买水果, 可以免手续费免利息分期的
<gfrog> iMadper: 来嘛
<adam8157> iMadper: 来嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 我又不买樱桃……
<kcao> gfrog: 真的是。没有啊，我现在还是无业游民
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> 你们俩好像东莞门口拉客的...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 能不能修改grub启动项的指向呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455623 我的笔记本有三个系统，C（WinXP），F（Win 8），G（Win 8.1） 用easyBCD的硬盘安装法装好了1204LTS，把F盘的WIN8直接格式化后分成了／和交换区。 装好后grub启动项目里有Ubuntu，一个应该是安全模式的Ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> ，两个内存检测的，然后一个Win8.1，一个Win vista。进WIN8.1的话是进到了WINDOWS的启动菜单，有XP跟8.1跟XP下的GHOST DOS。而进vista这一项会出错 …
<gfrog> kcao: 来我社
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来，在家两块的苹果，在北京要8块
<adam8157> iMadper: 来嘛 公子
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> ....
<onlylove> imtxc: 真心受不了
<kcao> gfrog: 别勾引我
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，抽死你
<gfrog> kcao: 来嘛，公子
<imtxc> onlylove: 把5000分12期,那这些钱的实际收益跟
<imtxc> CPI 是一样的
<kcao> gfrog: 没热情，干不了工作
<imtxc> onlylove: 有什么理财收益能 PK 过通胀率?
<onlylove> imtxc: 羊毛出在羊身上，反正要还的，又不是房子
<gfrog> kcao: 让 iMadper 借 adam8157 给你激情一把。
<onlylove> imtxc: 股票
<imtxc> onlylove: 一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 股票能稳赚?
<kcao> gfrog: 完全不熟悉他们啊。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要PK通胀
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 我司能开收入证明么?
<onlylove> imtxc: 又没要求稳赚
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃要买房？
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说能，但是是赢文
<adam8157> gfrog: 买不了 买不起
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说能，但是是鹰文
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 建议你去人大东门
<iMadper> ...
<imtxc> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要干吗?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不买房开收入证明干毛线？
<imtxc> 好像人大东门啥都有
<gfrog> adam8157: 移民？
<adam8157> gfrog: 考虑申请个别的银行信用卡
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪行？
 * iMadper 等风头儿过了, 组团去东莞吧!
<adam8157> gfrog: 中 or 工
<gfrog> adam8157: 别信交收入证明能提额度这事儿，纯忽悠
<iMadper> adam8157: 还要工资证明?
<gfrog> adam8157: 搬砖最靠谱 cc imtxc
<imtxc> 必须砖头啊,
<adam8157> gfrog: 没钱啊这不是
<gfrog> adam8157: 骗谁？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没活钱啊这不是
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> kcao: 来我社嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 不考虑额度的话, 没啥需要用收入证明的啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 必须考虑额度啊
<imtxc> 辣就得砖头了
<adam8157> imtxc: 收入证明不够?
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃要高额度卡买房？
<imtxc> adam8157: 工资卡流水
<adam8157> imtxc: 起码得上20K吧, 要不就没意思了
<imtxc> 20K???
<imtxc> $
<imtxc> ?
<adam8157> gfrog: 备用
<adam8157> imtxc: 我说信用卡额度
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这要求真不高……
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在哪家银行还不给个 20k ...
<adam8157> gfrog: imtxc 四大不知道给不给的啊
<imtxc> 中信我裸申的都给了我 3.5
<imtxc> 四大抠门
<gfrog> adam8157: 找个小银行，拿小招以卡办卡，然后批卡之后再以卡办卡办四大
<happyaron> imtxc: 有钱人啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 实力啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 我每月最多刷 1k...
<adam8157> 现在只有小昭的50k
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃现在需要的就是白金啊, 100K+ 的
<adam8157> imtxc: 有年费的不办, 办不起
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕，你需要大额卡
<adam8157> happyaron: imtxc 招商临额110K, 够了
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚刚, 实验室的一个师姐打电话, 说去了悉尼的google了
<happyaron> adam8157: 没信用卡的路过
<adam8157> iMadper: 渡我
<imtxc> iMadper: 油腻的师姐在哪里
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 只有10k额度招行卡的飘过...
<iMadper> palomino|working: +1
 * imtxc 曾经有过 500元农行卡, 1元工行卡
<iMadper> imtxc: 土豪你好
<imtxc> iMadper: 乖
<adam8157> imtxc: 现在工行额度多少?
<imtxc> adam8157: 0, 我销了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 中行呢?
<imtxc> adam8157: 10k
<imtxc> 中行额度最痛苦
<imtxc> 一年只能申请一次
<onlylove> 要疯了！
<perr> iMadper: lkml的digest列表哪里有?
<onlylove> 我TMD真的有辞职的冲动，谁TM的爱玩玩去吧！
<perr> iMadper: dell上的已经没了
<imtxc> 失败了就只能等第二年再申请
<iMadper> 不知道什么是digest列表
 * adam8157 仇视订阅digest列表竟然还回复的哥
<perr> iMadper: 一个邮件包含几个原始邮件的内容
 * onlylove 仇视intel的所谓超线程
<iMadper> perr: 那不知道, 没见过
<iMadper> onlylove: 用
<perr> adam8157: 为何仇视?
<adam8157> imtxc: 工行星级经常变化还? 多累啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊, 现在大多数都是动态考核了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你妹啊，一颗物理4核心的，当8核心机器用跑hadoop，还要同时跑datanode 和namenode jobtracker
<adam8157> perr: 对不上thread, 一坨屎一样的quote
<freeflying> palomino|working, 现在的mac mini加内存换硬盘方便不
<adam8157> perr: 订阅没事儿 仇视回复的
<freeflying> adam8157, 我司开的人不认
<onlylove> iMadper: 真以为超线程多出来的那个是和物理核心一样的啊这是
<iMadper> onlylove: 不然怎么办..
<imtxc> 工行卡买apple 可以免手续费分24期
<freeflying> happyaron, 飞机上都能上网啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 小招开临额也才60k的飘过
<freeflying> imtxc, 我都没工行的卡
<happyaron> freeflying: 我都在这儿一天了。。。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你们都是壕啊, 我信用卡的额度也就几千
<gfrog> freeflying: 小招临额翻好几倍的
<imtxc> gfrog: 50k 在小招固定额度都满了
<imtxc> freeflying: 工行分24期那个我觉得真不错
<imtxc> 小招只有12
<gfrog> imtxc: 金卡没这限制吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 普卡的理论最高额度是10k....
<freeflying> imtxc, 我没工行卡的
<gfrog> imtxc: 只是理论
<gfrog> imtxc: 我普卡发卡就12k
<freeflying> gfrog, 所以乃是高大上啊
<imtxc> gfrog: "因为你是我行优质客户" 这是原话
<freeflying> gfrog, 申请了几次招行的都被拒了
<gfrog> freeflying: 当时是公司联名卡，所以额度高
<freeflying> gfrog, 帽帽果然高端啊
<imtxc> 冒冒还真小招联名?
<gfrog> freeflying: 是牛soft啊
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 帽帽在国内就是坨渣渣
<freeflying> gfrog, 我估计也是
 * imtxc cherrot_ ping
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃是乃摸高大上
<gfrog> freeflying: roylez MeaCulpa 球show 18摸联名卡啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 18摸才是高大上啊
<imtxc> 18m 的工资卡是那种一按可以显示余额的那种么
<adam8157> imtxc: 你不觉得那种巨难看么?
<gfrog> imtxc: 只显示一串儿0，看不到第一位那种嘛？ lol
<imtxc> ......
<yunfan> imtxc: 还可以这样？
<yunfan> 一按显示余额 难道卡上带有3G通信模块？
<imtxc> yunfan: 建行有
<gfrog> billyway: 比例胃
<yunfan> imtxc: 那有多厚？
<yunfan> 还有电池哪里来？
<imtxc> yunfan: 电子纸显示技术
<gfrog> billyway: 高大上快来给俺讲讲那个新的目录结构怎么搞，我擦，我被打败了
<yunfan> imtxc: 发链接或者图来看看
<gfrog> billyway: 你们壕的脚步太快，我完全追不上啊。
<yunfan> 搞不好能改造下弄个免费3G网卡用
<iMadper> 跑了...
<imtxc> yunfan: 稍等我找, 当时说那个数字也可以当动态口令用
<cherrot_> imtxc: csrf 烦死人
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵帽帽啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 跟我啥关系...
<yunfan> 动态口令的不需要通信阿  iMadper
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵帽帽啊
<yunfan> cc imtxc
<yunfan> 只是始终同步了而已
<iMadper> gfrog: 我是等着被裁员的
<gfrog> iMadper: 谁敢裁你高大上。
<freeflying> gfrog, 推荐个便宜点的3G路由器吧
<yunfan> iMadper: 与其被裁员 不如主动跳槽
<iMadper> gfrog: ... 公司现在主要业务是openstack/openshift
<yunfan> 被裁了简历上不好看
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩.
<iMadper> gfrog: kernel-qe都是边缘屌丝
<iMadper> gfrog: 分文不给, 活动经费为零
<iMadper> gfrog: 迟早被裁光
<imtxc> yunfan: 给 http://creditcard.ccb.com/creditCard/20130913_1379059725.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 龙卡数字显示信用卡_信用卡频道_中国建设银行
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣网页, 就一个图还来回闪
<imtxc> iMadper: flash 吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<imtxc> yunfan: http://www.bankcomm.com/BankCommSite/cn/detail.jsp?id=1379819077100&type=CMS.NEWS
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 交通银行 - 交通银行关于收取太平洋可视卡工本费的公告
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个搞不好是刷卡的时候显示的吧  看他是lcd屏幕 又是ic卡
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 我U的系统里，nano不是默认安装的么？
<yunfan> 不大可能带个3G通信做那么薄  最关键是电力怎么引入
<imtxc> yunfan: 太平洋可视卡是一张集接触式、非接触式芯片以及磁条等复合特性的IC借记卡,在标准金融IC卡应用功能上融合了创新性的电子纸显示技术，可随时掌握电子现金账户余额信息，同时整合了安全认证功能，将安全认证工具与卡合二为一，易于携带，实现银行对客户身份的实时认证，确保大额转账安全可靠。
<freeflying> gfrog, server里貌似没有
<imtxc> 次哦,电子现金账户?
<imtxc> 貌似不是银行卡余额?
<gfrog> freeflying: server不包括ubuntu-standard？
<yunfan> 草
<imtxc> yunfan: 看来我以前理解有错
<yunfan> 电子现金 那就只是他那张卡本身绑的数额了  我还在琢磨他要怎么同步其他消费呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过炫富的话可以把钱都弄电子现金里面 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 那我U的系统里除了vi
<gfrog> freeflying: 那我U的系统里除了vi还有啥别的默认编辑器么？
<happyaron> gfrog: nano吧
<freeflying> gfrog, sed
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<gfrog> happyaron: 默认没装……
<yunfan> imtxc: 要炫富 靠技术  黑进那个lcd驱动 自己随便改个大点的数额不就行了
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 还是sed靠谱
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个对菜鸟来说太高端了。
<imtxc> yunfan: 那要这么说至于那么复杂么, 弄个假的不好
<nama> 不靠谱啊..
<freeflying> gfrog, 菜鸟还是搞个有X的吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 假的一消费就露馅阿  你也不要把妞想得那么傻阿
 * cherrot who call me ?
<imtxc> cherrot: 我
<imtxc> cherrot: msg 乃了
<Johc> 有知道针对WP开发网站 有哪些可以做到，哪些做不到的吗？
<imtxc> 托管个域名和网站,国内靠谱的主机商有哪里
<freeflying> imtxc, 阿里云
<yunfan> freeflying: 有免费的国内空间不？
<yunfan> 我要托管个图表工具
<freeflying> yunfan, 没有
<freeflying> yunfan, gapp
<yunfan> gapp国内访问不了
<yunfan> 我就是怕墙 所以才要找国内的
<yunfan> 要不然 托管在我自己vps上就可以了
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.chiphell.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=885723
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Mac mini 升级指南 - 硬件Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> gfrog, 看mac mini的升级多麻烦
<imtxc> CHH 都敢点
<onlylove> 块被整疯了……
<onlylove> imtxc: chiphell啊，土豪论坛
<imtxc> onlylove: 知道啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 各种高大上的设备，不管是数码，手表还是其他的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我比较喜欢那个论坛里面人解决纠结的方式
<imtxc> onlylove: 买手表看中型号
<onlylove> imtxc: 他们怎么解决纠结
<imtxc> A 和 B 型号纠结的时候, 解决方案总是 都买
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠……
<imtxc> onlylove: 真的啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 知道
<imtxc> onlylove: 后来就不敢看了
<onlylove> imtxc: 这样才有的比
 * OOOOoooo 我是谢霆锋
<onlylove> OOOOoooo: 你媳妇呢
<OOOOoooo> onlylove: ...
<OOOOoooo> onlylove:  往事莫要再提 ==
<onlylove> NMD，女人真难沟通
<onlylove> 我强烈要求换领导
<OOOOoooo> onlylove: lol.
<beefcafe> 娶回家，你当领导
<onlylove> beefcafe: 她那样的不要，倒贴都不要
<beefcafe> https://google.com
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google
<beefcafe> https://youtube.com
<^k^> beefcafe: ⇪ YouTube
<imtxc> 2 月份的工资性价比真高
<beefcafe> https://twitter.com
<^k^> beefcafe: ⇪ Twitter
<beefcafe> http://twitter.com
<beefcafe> http://youtube.com
<^k^> beefcafe: ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<^k^> beefcafe: ⇪ YouTube
<beefcafe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr01fJwzcks
<^k^> beefcafe: ⇪ YouTube - Orange Is The New Black - Season 2 - Teaser - Netflix [HD]
<beefcafe> 那你要哪样的
<beefcafe> https://twitter.com/BeijingAir
<^k^> beefcafe: ⇪ BeijingAir (BeijingAir) on Twitter
<beefcafe> http://twitter.com/BeijingAir
<^k^> beefcafe: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<beefcafe> 可以用https上推了？
<beefcafe> 呃，好像非https的关闭了
<onlylove> beefcafe: 反正不要她那样的
<onlylove> beefcafe: 上班都要被整坏，以后一起不乱套啊
<beefcafe> 她怎么了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 虚拟机网络连接受限制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455624 virtualbox虚拟机，xp,前几天上网正常，现在显示受限制或无连接，无法上网，怎么搞？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-02-17 18:29
<jiero> tugou 土狗？
 * jiero 摸摸 nyfair
<billyway> gfrog, ?
<billyway> gfrog, 刚开完会...
<gfrog> freeflying: 3G路由？ 我那个tp的不行？
<gfrog> billyway: me2
<gfrog> freeflying: 我看过，其实不复杂，打开塞个硬盘啥的没啥压力啊
<onlylove> 擦，又7点了，下班！
<jiero> 。。。
<Suprabha> 下班记得拜佛祖！
<freeflying> gfrog, 你那个太贵了
<beefcafe> 你要什么价位的
 * jiero 拜 lainme
 * jiero 拜 roylez
<gfrog> freeflying: 有个200多的，是啥牌子来着…… 我找找看
<freeflying> gfrog, http://item.jd.com/971176.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【中兴MF65 21M无线路由器（白）】中兴（ZTE） MF65 21M 3G无线路由器（白）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
 * jiero 拜 microcai
<Suprabha> microcai: 你是kk的作者？
<jiero> Suprabha: microcai不承认任何事情
<gfrog> freeflying: 看起来不错啊
<Suprabha> 我隐约记得是他
<jiero> 我给 hp 笔记本装上了ibm小红帽
<Suprabha> 那回我们大战kkkk
<Suprabha> jiero: ibm aix?
<beefcafe> lol
<Suprabha> jiero: 还是rhel
<beefcafe> Suprabha: pointing device, I presume
<Suprabha> 最后逼得kk落魄逃亡
<jiero> Suprabha: 就是那个 trackpoint
<Suprabha> 哦
<Suprabha> 然后好像某兄开始威胁踢人
<Suprabha> 好像就是 microcai
<jiero> beefcafe: 。。。肉片兄
<microcai> ...
<microcai> kk 不是我写的啦
<beefcafe> jiero: yeah?
<Suprabha> 那就怪了
<jiero> microcai: 是菜博士写的啦
<Suprabha> 我记得以前那个人经常露面的
<Suprabha> 难道是bbones?
<jiero> Suprabha: alvin_rxg有同样功效。
 * jiero 排 alvin_rxg
<jiero> 呃。不是kk
<Suprabha> alpha080: alvin_rxg 那个是后来的事了
<jiero> 哦
<Suprabha> 我们闹 alvin_rxg 没有 闹kk 的凶
<freeflying> gfrog, 中兴这个看着还凑合
<Suprabha> 我记得我还问过那个人为什么他的kk不支持ruby1.9的symbolic库
<jiero> 柠檬猴也不在了
<gfrog> freeflying: 支持买来试水，lol
<Suprabha> 然后才知道kk是跑在1.8上的
<freeflying>  gfrog 哎, 最近花了好多钱
<Suprabha> freeflying: 你记得kk是谁写的吗？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，土壕
<freeflying> gfrog, ipad mini2 garmin 620
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，乃去贵摸了还能在这个channel吹水么？ lol
<Suprabha> freeflying: ping
<gfrog> freeflying: 到底买了新的garmin啊
<jiero> 吹水
<freeflying> gfrog, 先用着, 等iwatch
<freeflying> gfrog, roylez MeaCulpa 都在啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，球二手
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，也对
<freeflying> gfrog, 620暂时不支持骑车
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有ANT+接口么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 官方说后续升级会支持
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是屏显没那么多项？
<Suprabha> freeflying: 给我解封，好吗？
<jiero> Suprabha: 你是啥？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是想着固件没那么多
<freeflying> Suprabha, 找 jiero 帮你解
<jiero> freeflying: 我不
<jiero> cc Suprabha
 * gfrog 解封 Suprabha 
<gfrog> Suprabha: done.
 * jiero 冻住 Suprabha
 * Suprabha 如欧阳锋，面露惊讶痴呆
<freeflying> gfrog, 910tx比较划算
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然，就该搞910
 * gfrog 瓷饭，妈蛋。又搞到这么晚
<freeflying> gfrog, 620主要支持触屏+wifi
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有wifi？！
<gfrog> freeflying: 惊呆了
<freeflying> gfrog, 它的心率带能测触地时间和垂直的距离
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<freeflying> gfrog, 内置了步频
 * gfrog 肥家
<jiero> 两个少见的RH骑车人
<gfrog> jiero: 我骑车，不RH
<jiero> 差点打成汽车人
<freeflying> gfrog, http://connect.garmin.com/activity/445853090
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Untitled by cynics at Garmin Connect - Details Untitled by cynics at Garmin Connect - Details
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有VO2支持
<jiero> gfrog:  哦。RH 骑车人是我突然联想到被车撞了那家伙
<freeflying> gfrog, garmin还是比较本地化, 可以适用baidu地图, 没便宜
<freeflying> 偏移
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 假期把《指法练习》插件升级了一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455625 更新注记： 1、Flash动画增加自定义篇章文本框，这样就不受预置的四篇限制，但仍然是文本文件，且以CR+LF换行 zflx.png 2、增加发送课程号的变量，文件开头2个数字即第几课，这样可以在期末
<^k^>  ─> 根据课程号算出平均成绩，缺点是每节课要更新这两个数字 my_zflx.png 3、php部分增加到六个标签，可以统计出每一节课的指法成绩，期末 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Suprabha> ^k^: ping
<Suprabha> ^k^: 你的作者是谁？
<^k^> Suprabha, 傍。  20:01 
<Suprabha> 不要告诉我是sevk
<^k^> Suprabha, 我不认为我有一个作者。  20:01 
<Suprabha> ^k^: 当是你威胁把玩kk的人出去
<^k^> Suprabha, 你觉得我应该这样做不同？  20:02 
<Suprabha> 不如用你的真身把我踢一下试试？
<Suprabha> 这样我就应该记得了
<Suprabha> 不对，，应该是microcai
<Suprabha> 这名字最熟悉
<beefcafe> hi
<^k^> beefcafe:点点点.  20:07 
<Suprabha> 当初kk还专门有一个频道
<Suprabha> 现在记不起来了
<Suprabha> ^k^: 也不对，你应该就是svek
<beefcafe> ^k^: sup
<^k^> Suprabha, 如果不是，是什么？  20:10 
<Suprabha> 当时我记得你说过什么灯人合一的话
<^k^> beefcafe, 我与客户在互联网上聊天。  20:10 
<beefcafe> ^k^: skeen blud
<Suprabha> 然后后来就好像很少看见svek本人了
<^k^> beefcafe, 你在和谁谈？  20:11 
<beefcafe> k犯傻了
<October22> 人机合一说
<beefcafe> ^k^: shuddup
<^k^> beefcafe, 你想了很多有关当局？  20:12 
<beefcafe> 感觉是现成的bot+汉化
<beefcafe> 而且是机翻
<Gann> 玩 ingress的多吗？
<October22> 没google玩个毛线？
<beefcafe> google怎么了
<October22> 需要google服务
<beefcafe> 那就用呗
<cuihao> ^k^, 中文。
<beefcafe> 感觉
<beefcafe> k应该是用google的服务的
<Suprabha> 我现在墙内不翻墙上google完全没有问题
<beefcafe> 这响应速度
<^k^> cuihao, 我不认为我见过其他人来自中国。  20:16 
<beefcafe> Suprabha: 正常啊
<Suprabha> beefcafe: 正常？我是说所有服务
<beefcafe> 我怎么感觉k是 中文输入>google翻译成英语>bot>英翻中输出
<jiero> beefcafe: 好吧你试试
<beefcafe> blogspot, youtube也可以用了？
<Suprabha> 是啊
<beefcafe> 哦
<cuihao> ^k^, 会说中文吗？
<beefcafe> 那不错啊
<jiero> cuihao: 会学中文么？
<^k^> cuihao, 我想是这样。  20:18 
<October22> beefcafe: 你认为大陆的政策会动摇？
<Gann> nexus 5可以用 Ubuntu吗？
<beefcafe> jiero: 给个地址呗
<jiero> cuihao: 程序如有足够的空间和调用，能不能模拟人类？
<beefcafe> October22: 会变化，会抽风
<cuihao> jiero, 原则上能吧。
<Suprabha> ofan:c最后会全面崩溃
<jiero> cuihao: 好像没人做？
<Gann> 听说谷歌4儿子可以装 Ubuntu
<jiero> beefcafe: 什么意思？
<cuihao> jiero, 只是“原则上”。人的思想太复杂了，人还不能理解它。
<October22> youtobe是绝对不会在短期内开放
<jiero> cuihao: 人的思维是复杂还是重复无用的太多
<Suprabha> October22: 但是你想上还是有办法的，翻墙除外
<Gann> YouTube还没有放开
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
<beefcafe> < jiero> beefcafe: 好吧你试试
<cuihao> jiero, 不管怎么说，人就是还没办法理解它，更别提模拟。
<Suprabha> 那你们就流口水吧
<beefcafe> 试什么
<jiero> cuihao: 人类没了解人类怎么思维的，所以没法模拟？
<October22> Gann: 这里的ubuntu员工对此讳莫如深
<beefcafe> October22: Suprabha 说可以上了啊
<lainme> jiero: 晚上好
<Gann> 不过，过年时候有几天防火墙抽风了，我不翻墙能上，速度狂快，一个小时传了8部高清影片
<cuihao> jiero, 差不多就这样。就算彻底了解了，可能目前的计算能力也跟不上。
<Suprabha> beefcafe: 我上不等于其他人也能上
<Gann> 为什么这么保密
<October22> Suprabha: 没墙的话，谁需要翻？
<Gann> October22: 为什么这么保密
<October22> Suprabha: 你的话矛盾吧？
<October22> Gann: 我想是因为商业机密吧？
<beefcafe> 是啊
<jiero> lainme: 晚上好
<beefcafe> 我怎么看不懂呢
<Suprabha> bus不是，是google的秘密
<Gann> October22: nexus 4可以装的
<Suprabha> 所以更不能说
<jiero> cuihao: 我左看右看觉得人类思维模式其实挺固定的，就是互相调用。。。
<October22> Gann: 很多机型都可以体验
<Gann> 听说魅族3要出 Ubuntu版手机
<cuihao> jiero, 什么意思？
<Gann> October22: 还有那些手机可以体验？
<October22> 体验就代表不完善，比如不能打电话
<jiero> cuihao:  研究所谓创造，然后看了一些机器人的文章，似乎人类的活动方式只是用经验和环境经过推理判断和检错。总觉得不是机器无法做到的。。。
<October22> Gann: 我看到了 c8815(c8818) Blade III
<jiero> 机器确实无法做的，是机器没给自己生物钟限制器和遗忘+重构的模式？
<jiero> 不明白，到底哪里出问题了。
<Gann> October22: 哪个厂家的？
<cuihao> jiero, 那那些“经验”的储存好像也很是问题的说。
<cuihao> jiero, 机器该怎么模拟人的记忆方式呢。
<October22> c8815是华为的
<jiero> cuihao: 嗯。看到了人类，会将自己错误的经验当成正确的，以自己的意向篡改记忆。
<jiero> cuihao: 所以机器是无法理解的
<jiero> cuihao: 因为储存被改
<October22> Gann: 不过这两个机子都是在现在看来很低端的机型
<October22> Gann: c8815倒是有英国的cm团队维护，有正常的cm更新，包括cm11
<Gann> October22: 我只想试试 Ubuntu,安卓机子我玩腻了
<Suprabha> ubuntu 有什么好的
<Suprabha> 现在要跟kylin合作替代windows xp
<Suprabha> 下一个绿坝娘
<October22> Suprabha: 因为得不到，所以美好
<jiero> cuihao: 人类是很不精确的机器，到底为什么要模仿人类？
<jiero> cuihao: 只要发挥类似的作用就可以了，不需要完全模拟不是？
<jiero> lainme: 最近有什么好事么？
<Gann> Suprabha: 不好你进这里来干嘛！
<cuihao> jiero, ……大概吧。不过确实很多人能干的事机器干不了。
<jiero> cuihao: 说什么事情呐？
<Suprabha> Gann: 因为大家都来这里
<October22> Gann: 我个人觉得 ubuntu touch 底层和android 4 有着分不开的联系
<Suprabha> 这个chan早已经成为#zh的chan了
<Suprabha> 而不是#ubuntu-cn
<cuihao> jiero, 比如语言分析，分析神奇的汉语……
<October22> Gann: 这里用 ubuntu 的人太少了……
<beefcafe> #zh里没人啊
<beefcafe> October22: 我用
<beefcafe> 可是不会升级
<jiero> cuihao: 是人类研究的少？还是没从其他方面获取资料？
<Suprabha> beefcafe: 我是说，这里等同于#cn/#zh
<October22> beefcafe: 所以你是这里少数用 ubuntu 的人
<Gann> October22: 底层怎么相似？都是基于 Linux?
<beefcafe> 刚才有人说装了14.04LTS?
<beefcafe> 这个还早吧
<October22> beefcafe: 他指的是中文频道
<cuihao> jiero, 你说到的“人类是很不精确的机器”。语言就是这种只能靠“很不精确的机器”才能处理好的东西。
<beefcafe> 嗯，这里聊天很热闹
<Gann> 我一直用 Debian
<beefcafe> 难道没其他中文闲聊频道了？
<beefcafe> Gann: 我也用
<beefcafe> :P
<October22> Gann: 我的意思是 ui 被换了
<beefcafe> 人民网合肥2月17日电（记者韩畅）“爱上你有神奇的力量，你的眼神中我读到了你也爱我……”很难想象，如此肉麻的情书会出自52岁的老汉之口，而他的倾诉对象只有16岁。
<beefcafe> 去年下半年，安徽省阜南县一位郭姓老汉恋上了初三女生小张。起初是跟踪小张上下学，后来开始写情书，拉横幅示爱。小张不堪骚扰，吓得不敢上学。近日，表白心切的郭老汉闯入小张家里，因私闯民宅被当地警方行政拘留。
<beefcafe> lol
<Gann> 我现在用手机上这里的
<beefcafe> 现实版怪蜀黍
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求教：ubuntu使用无线连接互联网之后，如何再创建wifi热点供手机上网呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455626 学校里每人只能登陆一个账号，所以只能用电脑当做无线热点。可是貌似无线连接只能有一个。用ubuntu自带的方法进行wifi热点创建的话，会自动
<^k^>  ─> 断开之前的网络连接。不知道该怎么办了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 juguangjing — 2014-02-17 20:35
<Gann> 手机irc挺漂亮的，五颜六色的
<beefcafe> 不错，可以挂机了
<Gann> 中科红旗已经破产了，知道吗？
<beefcafe> canonical啥时候破产？
<Gann> 如果不能在移动终端发展，最终也会忽略不计
<jiero> cuihao: 语言是不精确的小碎片凑成的，即使都有规则，数据量到底足够否也不知道
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • kubuntu升级到14.04, 系统响应速度飙升 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455627 从12.04 升级到14.04 alpha ，还好没挂，系统响应速度飙升啊，绝非心理作用 大家可以体会一下哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanhaiou — 2014-02-17 20:48
<beefcafe> Gann: 方向已经有了
<Suprabha> 中国啥时候破产
<hoxily> beefcafe: #archlinux-cn, #c_lang_cn, #linuxba
<beefcafe> jiero: 分析所有数字化了的文字信息够不够
<beefcafe> hoxily: 怎么？
<jiero> beefcafe: 不够。学习方式不对。
<hoxily> beefcafe: 你要的中文频道
<beefcafe> jiero: 应该怎么学习
<beefcafe> hoxily: 谢谢
<jiero> beefcafe:  要模拟人的犯错方式，无数错误黑区划下来。。。
<jiero> beefcafe: 就搞错的。。。
<jiero> beefcafe: 还要知道常用常用。。。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • [分享]linux桌面下的农历 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455628 春节前后, 经常要查一下农历, 但找了很久, 没有一个好用的农历软件, 有一个终端里的, 叫做lunar, 功能也不多. 之前是有一个gnome calendar-applet里的农历插件, 可现在也不工作了. 还有一个, 是gnome-shell 扩展, 在这里: h
<^k^>  ─> ttps://extensions.gnome.org/extension/ ... -calendar/ , 这个挺好的. 这几天有空, 有顺手写了一个, lunar-calendar. 源代码在这里: https://github.com/LiuLang/lunar …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 是我火星了么？ArchBSD... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455629 https://www.archbsd.net/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 susbarbatus — 2014-02-17 21:26
 * jiero 睡觉了
<Gann> 睡吧
<Gann> 看长沙保卫战
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 社区委员会关于二进制发行版的声明 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455630 Ubuntu 社区委员会发表了一份关于规范二进制二次发行版的要求声明，要求类似 Linux Mint的基于 Ubuntu 的 Linux 发行版需要按照该规范的要求申请授权许可。 Ubuntu 解释道，“我们并没有对 Linux
<^k^>  ─> Mint 进行恶意挑衅，无论是从 Ubuntu 社区还是这份规范文件。并且我们也没有打算用这份规范来阻止他们继续开发，他们可以申请授权许可 …
<arch> 怎么获取网页上字体的颜色设置那，class=panel_title是个什么情况
<Lattice> 2000以内的智能手机，求推荐
<arch> nexus
<CyrusYzGTt> 山寨机
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 菜鸟求助：核心已转储 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455631 Code: #!/bin/bash gnome-tweak-tool 直接运行，可以打开gnome-tweak-tool sudo运行，无法打开gnome-tweak-tool Quote: WARNING : Shell not installed or running ./b: 行 2: 31930 段错误 (核心已转储) gnome-tweak-tool 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 201
<^k^>  ─> 4-02-17 22:17
<jiero> 2000以内的智能手机，推荐随意买个300元的，然后买个1700元的平板电脑
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • texmaker文本里有中文就不能生成pdf怎么处理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455636 我是新手 查了不少东西 看不懂 有没有详细一点的解决办法 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 idyks — 2014-02-18 7:32
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6568.html 送药 : 一医迁居,谓四邻曰:"向来打搅,无物可做别。敬每位奉药一帖。"邻人辞以无玻医曰:"但吃了我的药,自然会生起病来。"
<uuair> 问个ssh的密匙问题，服务器上设置ssh-keygen以后，拷贝文件到本机，为什么还是没法做到自动认证呢？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你买的3G卡这家已经下架了
<MeaCulpa> 为了提升您的安全支付体验，亚马逊于2014年2月16日凌晨进行了系统升级，升级后银联需要验证您信用卡的CVV2（卡背面后3为数字）与手机号（银行预留的手
<MeaCulpa> 机号）
<MeaCulpa> Amazon被银联双规了一下
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 为啥呢
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: CVV2
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 这是啥啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 国外牛逼的商家不用CVV
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 信用卡背后的cvv
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 地区特色
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 亚马逊现在 物流49元起步了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 是啊, 人家很多小额支付刷了就走人,根本不用签字
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助！13.10无线上网问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455637 学校校园网支持ipv6，每次无论是有线还是无线无法请求ipv4地址，仅请求ipv6。学校的dns是绑在ipv4上的……自动dhcp我试了不好使，忽略ipv6也不行……但是插有线可以手动配置ipv4，无线不行……
<^k^>  ─> 各路大神，无线我应该怎么办！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 8cbx — 2014-02-18 9:45
<imtxc> freeflying: 国内现在也不用签字的
<imtxc> freeflying: 苏宁之类的, 直接刷
<freeflying> imtxc, 超市呢
 * MeaCulpa Canonical 加入了我摸Open Power集团...
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  09:59 
<gfrog> freeflying: 额……
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我社竟然加入邪教了……
<onlylove> 浏览器地址栏的地址不能复制了，咋回事
<imtxc> freeflying: 超市好像还不行
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装ubuntu13.10，键盘失效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455638 各位前辈，我新接触linux，手里有一台联想Q110的迷你主机，atom 双线程1.6 cpu，2G内存，250G硬盘。 前两天上面装了ubuntu13.10桌面版，这个版本里的软件升级和资源监视器两个程序，经常占满cpu。 所以重
<^k^>  ─> 新下了server版想装个精简的系统。 昨晚安装时奇迹出现了，当我U盘启动，到安装语言选择界面时，我选了简体中文，这时候进入下一个 …
<mao_> vimwiki经过vimwiki2html后的表格横线是无色的
<mao_> 怎么解
<pity> mao_: 改成 template 就可以
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48958/it-make-in-china
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ IT 业“国产自主开发”：扶不起的阿斗 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 靠，重启下系统就好了，该死的winxp
<pity> mao_: 改 css 就行
<cherrot> shell中如果要获取$0的真实路径，是不是先判断是否是链接，然后用readlink 或 dirname/basename ？  有更简单的办法么？
<pity> mao_: https://github.com/ktmud/kwiki_tpl 现成的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ktmud/kwiki_tpl · GitHub
<mao_> pity, OK ,多谢，我试试
<onlylove> $0是啥来着……进程自己的名称？
<pity> mao_: :)
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯哪
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> 时间长了不重启，windows各种稀奇古怪的问题
<onlylove> 微软真坑
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • hdparm的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455639 用hdparm设置硬盘停转时间，这个命令对系统盘有效么？是不是系统盘经常会有访问所以这是没有用的？ 我把13.10装在了intel atom D2700机器上，连了两个机械硬盘。用来最备份文件。所以希望没有拷贝动作的时候机器不
<^k^>  ─> 要工作。 另， atomD2700没有很好的linux驱动，不建议用它做nas。我是买回来才知道的。13.10的unity几乎带不动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 usubmarin …
<uuair> ssh怎么做才能自动认证啊
<gfrog> pity: P姐儿
<imtxc> pity: 皮提早
<imtxc> uuair: 自动认证?
<uuair> imtxc: ssh-keygen
<uuair> imtxc:就是密匙的方式
<uuair> imtxc:我再服务器端生成了密匙，把pub的cp到了我机器上，结果还是无法认证。
<imtxc> uuair: ........
<uuair> imtxc:不知道是哪里出了问题，在服务器上，用ssh localhost是可以实现的
<imtxc> uuair: 因为你弄反了
<uuair> imtxc:。。。。
<uuair> 我要再本地生成，传pub到服务器上？？
<uuair> imtxc:我要在本地生成，传pub到服务器上？
<imtxc> uuair: 要在本机生成密钥, 然后吧 pub 加到服务器的 .ssh/authorized_keys 里面
<onlylove> uuair: ssh-copy-id
<uuair> imtxc:。。ft，我真够井的
<imtxc> 恩,直接 copy-id 也可以
<freeflying> pity, 望京那边那家韩国餐馆好吃
<onlylove> imtxc: 肿么办啊，这个破xp，我不爱关机，时间长了各种毛病
<imtxc> onlylove: 拔电源
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，又有人要走啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  重装
<onlylove> imtxc: 硬盘坏了咋办
<imtxc> onlylove: 让公司换
<uuair> freeflying:全州馆，身土不二
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 重装解决不了任何问题
<jieroarchl> gfrog: c家要结束中国公司，合并到政府
<onlylove> jieroarchl: winxp如果长时间不关机就会各种问题
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 然后你就成了政府的雇员了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 这不是重装的问题
<freeflying> gfrog, 谁啊
<freeflying> uuair, 在什么位置
<gfrog> freeflying: 中国就这么几个人儿，lol
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 什么？
<onlylove> 韩国菜巨难吃
<freeflying> gfrog, http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.8.XTc5pJ&tradeID=539307626544528
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 霍尼韦尔/斯博瑞安/巴固 B260000 Survivair2000硅胶半面罩
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 你的硬件不合格，没有服务器级别
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我是说，我的OS如果三天不重启，就会有问题
<freeflying> gfrog, 我搞了个这个试试
<gfrog> freeflying: 你买这个？
<freeflying> gfrog, 试试看
<uuair> freeflying：朝阳区望京新城4区韩国城内423号(近广顺北大街)
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 那没办法，我要工作站人也不给啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上
<uuair> freeflying：电 话： 010-64755717
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦，其实3天休眠就达到了，然后重启呗
<uuair> freeflying：我好久以前去的，你可以打电话问问。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我讨厌重启
<freeflying> uuair, 好吧
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 就遥控重启啊。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 然后恢复到你重启前的状态。
<uuair> freeflying：还有一个叫什么霞的，吃烧烤的，如果是商务餐，可以去一趟。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你上次买包的店铺给我下
<gfrog> freeflying: 包？ 哪个？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我重启前浏览器里面几十个tab
<freeflying> gfrog, 打算入个小点的背包, 出门和骑行用
<gfrog> freeflying: 我就买过osprey
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 浏览器算啥，直接重启浏览器啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: http://pangbihu.taobao.com/shop/view_shop.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.4.jIgGEV&user_number_id=239805855
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 首页-胖壁虎户外用品-淘宝网
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 而且 firefox 设置能保留地
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你要我恢复重启前的状态啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我重启前就这样啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 自动重启一切
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 然后你上厕所的3分钟就一切回复了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 刚才浏览器地址栏的复制粘贴操作不好使了，换了好几个浏览器都不行，关了再开也不行，没办法，就重启了
<mjkr> onlylove: 用epiphany吧
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 放个一键重启一切的快捷到某位置
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我还是按reset干净利索
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是觉得好贵啊
<mjkr> 我有sysrq大法不用reset
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个包能用10年啊，叔儿
<onlylove> mjkr: 哟，大师来了，什么时候取消你的ban了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 把reset键绑定到你的
<mjkr> onlylove: 我还俗了！
<gfrog> freeflying: 不像某人10块钱抢的那种渣货，一年就成渣
<onlylove> mjkr: 继续讲道不了
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 没关系，这个世界不怕垃圾，就怕没新垃圾
<onlylove> mjkr: 顺便和你说，我说的那种问题，在linux上一般不会发生
<mjkr> onlylove: 在合适的时间，合适的地点……
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 不断淘汰才是社会发展的当今模式，不淘汰，怎么会让人换新？
<mjkr> onlylove: 不过X的clipboard管理是最乱的
<onlylove> mjkr: 嗯，这边不是合适的地点，为了你的人身安全，还是别讲了
<jieroarchl> 什么能用3年的东西最好都坏掉，都只能用1年，每年都买新的
<onlylove> mjkr: 再乱比windows强啊
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 没钱@
<jieroarchl> onlylove: mjkr 的话我看不到了啊
<mjkr> 很长一段时间ctrl+v和shift+insert是两个 clipboard
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你给钱他们啥时候出新的我啥时候买
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 所以东西都会减质量，降价格，反正都是环境问题，环境问题不是问题
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你把它ignore了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 质量不准缩水
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 质量肯定缩水，只要1年使用期不烂就行
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 那样的东西我不敢要
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 免费用可以
<mjkr> 什么时候我也弄个redhat的cloak玩玩
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 花钱买没门
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 额。这世界都在变成这样，由不得你
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 这是趋势
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 近50年的走向
<jieroarchl> onlylove: http://www.tuzei8.com/2014/02/beyond-radical-design/ 看这个
<^k^> jieroarchl: ⇪ 迷茫的设计以及异梦的沉沦 « 一只土贼
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 被公司墙了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 重启能解决的问题都不是问题
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 土贼的博客我看过，一般，有些不认同
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我还是比较认可岛国的工匠理念
<mjkr> onlylove: 什么被公司墙了？
<onlylove> mjkr: 土贼的博客
<mjkr> 翻墙呗
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 人各有各的背景，都认同很不可思议
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 可以进入系统，但进入系统后，屏幕亮度很低，几乎看不见，但不是黑屏啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455640 我的是笔记本，联想G500 ，独立单显2G，cpu是I5的，我的独显是Ati的 AMD Radeon HD 8570M,集显是Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, 我搞了很久都没搞定啊 ，网上的大多是开机时
<mjkr> 其实呢，linux的显卡驱动还是nvidia好
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 土贼属于：为了尊重现实而绕弯子
<mjkr> 之前，开了compositing就不能override fsaa的设置
<mjkr> 他的shadow buffer没有写好
<mjkr> 当初写驱动的工程师是挺脑残的
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 huntxu
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 你也要有孩子了对把。
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 没那么快呢
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 就是说现在戒酒了？
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 没有啊
<mjkr> 然后linux上的ccc居然是个大static blob
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 帅胡子
<mjkr> 人家nvidia至少还提供nvidia-settings的source
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 哦。还没要孩子，为啥？
<mjkr> 现在nvidia也提供egl的库了
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 因为还没结婚
<mjkr> amd的闭源驱动就等死吧
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 这是理由么，先孕再领证。
<mjkr> 且不说之前amd的egl包就写得很烂
<onlylove> 又犯傻了……唉……
<mjkr> 现在amd在游戏机上的成功只是暂时的
<mjkr> 你没看它的能源消耗和散热
<huntxu> jieroarchl: ...
<mjkr> 最后胜出肯定是nvidia
<onlylove> 我就不明白那个疯女人，发信息写一句话不行么，非要拆的零零碎碎的，一句话能发四五条
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 因为有时候要你的注意
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 要
<mjkr> 作女人好啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 她需要你注意她
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 什么
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 注意
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 需要你的注意力集中到她的话语
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我不想注意她，会分散我的思路
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 这也是我讨厌上班用QQ的原因
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 她不管，她要你
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 所以我就不搭理
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 如果
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 这样和你
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 说话
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你受得了？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 可以，
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 因为你打字块
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 而我不是一直再看
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你的chatzilla是静音的么
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 恩。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我经常错过别人的信息，因为无提示
<onlylove> 算了，就那样吧
<beefcafe> onlylove: give her no resentment, only love
<jieroarchl> beefcafe: 咖啡厅，其实烤肉厅应该不错啊。
<jieroarchl> beefcafe: 酒吧不如烤肉吧
<onlylove> beefcafe: It's not worthing
<beefcafe> jieroarchl: lol
<beefcafe> jieroarchl: it's hex code
<jieroarchl> hexspeak?
<jieroarchl> lol
<beefcafe> onlylove: yep
<beefcafe> jieroarchl: yep
<beefcafe> onlylove: aww
<jieroarchl> beefcafe: who are you...
<beefcafe> jieroarchl: i'm new
<jieroarchl> beefcafe: and one can read Chinese but write in English...
<onlylove> beefcafe: Who believe that
<beefcafe> jieroarchl: typing chinese takes more energy which i'm saving
<imtxc> 手机的硬件也会老化么?
<beefcafe> onlylove: believe what?
<imtxc> 我的这手机去年还没问题,最近一个月就频繁的卡死..
<jieroarchl> onlylove: I kind of believe in his word.
<beefcafe> imtxc: sure
<onlylove> beefcafe: you are new
<jieroarchl> beefcafe: no pinyin do the job well, saving even more if you knew it
<beefcafe> imtxc: even you age
<onlylove> beefcafe:  a new one have a cloak
<imtxc> beefcafe: 什么角色,说中文
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 老人你好
<beefcafe> onlylove: i mean i'm new here
<iIlL10Oo> 手机掉厕所里了
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 它不想中文，因为中文费脑袋
<beefcafe> jieroarchl: ni shi shuo zhe yang?
<alvin_rxg> beefcafe: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Tg+)x*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<happyaron> 不是因为输入法有问题之类的原因说英语的直接大脑里就忽略掉了。
<beefcafe> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 手机硬件理所当然的会老化，不然你咋买新的，你不买新的，人造手机的怎么活
<jieroarchl> beefcafe: 不，输入那些之后按空格
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 拿出来还能用?
<imtxc> onlylove: 怪不得
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc, 花屏了
<beefcafe> 打拼音累啊
<jieroarchl> beefcafe: 打发音还累？你平时说英文？
<beefcafe> jieroarchl: yes
<mjkr> pinyin wubi一样类
<mjkr> 还要一天到晚切换
<jieroarchl> beefcafe: 那就那样吧。
<mjkr> 一个字，烦
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc, 卸了6个螺丝，把天线板卸了，放电热板上面烘干后，又能用了
<beefcafe> mjkr: join the club
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 哈皮，还是像把你踢出去
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 啥手机
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 进水还能用,赞
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 为啥。。。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc, 组装好后，信号只有1格，有时不在服务区，还好这手机只值600元, 联想A820T
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 你是觉得在这里不利于脱单么。。。
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 来来来,一起买新手机
<beefcafe> iIlL10Oo: tuhao
<beefcafe> imtxc: 基情满满
<iIlL10Oo> 我这个可是4核1.3G的啊，速度飞快
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 恩。在这里你会有厄运，所以，出去。
<onlylove> http://imm.io/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ imm.io has shutdown
<onlylove> imm.io关掉了
<iIlL10Oo> 打算买个红米
<alvin_rxg> Title: imm.io has shutdown (@ imm.io)
<jieroarchl> 双核手机似乎就很快了
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 继续用 android?
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 还有选择么？
<imtxc> jieroarchl: ios 啊
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 哦。
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 额，我的好运也是从这里开始的
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 反正我都用的少。
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 是福是祸不一定啦
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 你要知道，善始善终
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 看query
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 事情还木有结束
<onlylove> happyaron: 真复杂
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 所以先不要妄下定论。
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 我无权说话。
<happyaron> onlylove: 是啊。
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 你不是在这里等吧。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 不过其实也简单，事情往往是自己想复杂了。
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 不是啦。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你应该庆幸jiero没帽子，不然没准你已经被kick了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 有过先例了
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 这里相当于散散心，一个人等还是挺苦的啦。
<happyaron> onlylove: 没事我不怕
<happyaron> onlylove: 这频道里没两个比我权限大的。
<pity> gfrog: imtxc freeflying_away sorry，irssi 没挂声音提示，刚一直没看这个窗口
<beefcafe> onlylove: can't new guys have cloaks?
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 早知道
 * jieroarchl 没看过 happyaron 怒了
<onlylove> beefcafe: I don't think a new guys know that
<happyaron> 慢慢来，都会好的。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 蓉蓉怒了先kick你
<beefcafe> onlylove: i see
<happyaron> 很少怒的，熟人里以前就kickban过 roylez 一次吧。
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 别+b啊，那样只能kick一次啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 他autorejoin
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果有auto rejoin的
<beefcafe> happyaron: i'm typing with one hand. don't ignore me
<onlylove> happyaron: 来回踢啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 能自动滚回来的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 踢个几十次
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 知道
<happyaron> beefcafe: 爪机？那就这样吧。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 当时没那心情
<beefcafe> onlylove: sm?
<beefcafe> happyaron: tks
<jieroarchl> beefcafe:  teamkilling?
<beefcafe> jieroarchl: what's that
<jieroarchl> fivesheep: 你是小五羊？
<jieroarchl> beefcafe: you shall play some first-person-shooter
<onlylove> 小五羊……
<beefcafe> jieroarchl: not a gamer
<jieroarchl> beefcafe: so you are not a video game player? what kind of player are you?
<beefcafe> jieroarchl: i dont play games
<mjkr> contribute to debian for free steam games!
<jieroarchl> beefcafe:  inhuman
<beefcafe> lol
<beefcafe> i'm a bot
<mjkr> to be honest, debian is a poor choice for valve
<mjkr> if they really wanna test their software, they should test it with any and every compiler /linker flag
<mjkr> gentoo's the way to go!
<beefcafe> where did jieroarchl go?
<mjkr> bhuddaland
<beefcafe> k
<beefcafe> October21: is that your birthday?
<October21> 不是啊
<beefcafe> okie
<mjkr> dokie
<beefcafe> mjkr: i'm a debian user
<mjkr> debian is almost as ancient as slackware, pal
<beefcafe> so am i. guess that makes it my contemporary
<mjkr> debian is outdated
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38377
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 复旦投毒案被告人被判死刑
<mjkr> days ago they are still on a debate whether to switch to systemd or not
<beefcafe> who are they?
<mjkr> debian devs
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 硬盘死了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455641 硬盘使用时间已达10000多小时，最近老是担心硬盘要坏，结果就…… 开机的时候一大堆 /dev/sda I/O error, 好不容易进系统了，用了smartctl检测了一下， 有人看得懂这结果到底意味着什么吗？ Code: === START OF INFORMATION SECTI
<^k^>  ─> ON === Model Family:     Toshiba 2.5" HDD MK..65GSX Device Model:     TOSHIBA MK3265GSX Serial Number:    50T4CA3OT LU WWN Device Id: 5 000039 283488e90 Firmware Version: GJ …
<onlylove> mjkr: I think posix is even outdated
<mjkr> posix is extensible
<onlylove> mjkr:  but they did nothing
<beefcafe> that guy's HDD is busted
<beefcafe>  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       71
<mjkr> they did nothing doessn't imply that they can do nothing
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38376
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学家创造癌细胞的死亡公路
<beefcafe> http://science.slashdot.org/story/14/02/17/1954219/up-front-seats-for-tonights-near-earth-asteroid
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Up-Front Seats For Tonight's Near-Earth Asteroid - Slashdot
<onlylove> 10000小时……
<onlylove> 可以换新的了吧
<beefcafe> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/14/02/17/1313259/apple-rumored-to-be-exploring-medical-devices-electric-cars-to-reignite-growth
<^k^> ⇪ t: Apple Rumored To Be Exploring Medical Devices, Electric Cars To Reignite Growth - Slashdot
<beefcafe> fancy! time go get a new apple defibrillator
<onlylove> 每天24小时开机都416天了，这按8小时算，三年了……其实也不长……
<beefcafe> it's a 2.5"
<beefcafe> HDDs on the move don't last as long as those in servers
<onlylove> laptop hard disks are all 2.5
<onlylove> 表示看机器，dell的硬盘就是短命
<onlylove> 不管戴尔用谁家的硬盘，都是最短命的
<beefcafe> onlylove: some are 1.8" :P
<beefcafe> onlylove: what's the cause of that? what did dell do wrong, or right?
<mjkr> 硬盘弄个pciexpress的sdd
<onlylove> beefcafe: I don't know
<mjkr> 啥问题都结了
<beefcafe> you mean ssd?
<mjkr> ssd, yes
<mjkr> let me quote intel. no spin. all grin.
<beefcafe> haha
<mjkr> with mtbf of around 110+yrs
<mjkr> intel 910
<beefcafe> well, you can't trust mtbfs
<mjkr> i assume \sigma of the distribution is small enough
<gfrog> freeflying_away: 壕大大高富帅快上吧 http://www.infiniti.com.cn/news_center/qx80.html
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Infiniti 英菲尼迪高端旅客机场接送服务
<mjkr> 有钱应该买服务器集群
<beefcafe> mjkr: cisco claims 2900+ year mtbf for their switch stacks
<skraito-0x71> hey guys
<skraito-0x71> anyone wanna join #0x71.org
<skraito-0x71> :)
<beefcafe> but is anyone likely to use them for that long?
<skraito-0x71> We have new linux
<skraito-0x71> call AstaraOS
<beefcafe> new?
<skraito-0x71> download it from astaraos.0x71.org
<skraito-0x71> yes
<skraito-0x71> is God that code it
<beefcafe> how is it different?
<skraito-0x71> and is source code is assembly
<beefcafe> does it have backdoor access?
<skraito-0x71> We just call it linux
<skraito-0x71> no
<mjkr> i am very tempted to troll#0x71.org
<skraito-0x71> is neither linux nor windows nor unix
<beefcafe> troll away
<beefcafe> skraito-0x71: what kind of monstrosity is it?
<skraito-0x71> just download
<skraito-0x71> and try it astara-gnome
<skraito-0x71> is look like fedora
<mjkr> the real os should be based on okl4
<skraito-0x71> but is not
<mjkr> with all gnu userland
<skraito-0x71> only 64 bit processor i can run it
<mjkr> then we can finally abandon the monstrosity called gnu/linux
<mjkr> and move on to gnu/l4
<beefcafe> Domain Name:0X71.ORG
<beefcafe> Domain ID: D165821778-LROR
<beefcafe> Creation Date: 2012-06-14T10:13:22Z
<beefcafe> Registrant Name:immanuel yohanes patra
<beefcafe> Registrant Organization:United Nations
<beefcafe> UN?
<beefcafe> lol
<beefcafe> Registrant Country:ID
<beefcafe> nice
<skraito-0x71> :)
<beefcafe> so you work for the UN?
<skraito-0x71> see immanuelyp.wordpress.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Lord Jesus Christ with skraito or immanuelyp | A Journey To Everlasting Life (@ wordpress.com)
<skraito-0x71> airead
<skraito-0x71> top right
<beefcafe> all of them say " under consideration"
<skraito-0x71> http://0x71.org/2014/02/16/0x71-xc-our-news-we-finally-release-our-beta-os-coded-from-scratch-by-god-which-is-lord-jesus-christ-all-glory-belong-to-him/
<skraito-0x71> u though so?
<skraito-0x71> ask ure president
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<skraito-0x71> :p
<beefcafe> I'm happy for you, mr. phony
<beefcafe> I used to hold harvard phds in a higher regard. regrettably that faith is wavering now
<mjkr> harvard phs=junk
<mjkr> princeton's got better phds
<beefcafe> lol
<beefcafe> you a princeton man？
<mjkr> i refuse to answer the question
<beefcafe> lmao
<skraito-0x71> so anyone wanna join #0x71.org
<mao_> test..
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 源里有病毒？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455643 不知道这个主题是否应该发在这里。 在内网用apt-mirror镜像了ubuntu11.04的old源，因为开了smb服务器，昨天用clamav全盘扫描，结果发现如下信息： ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sanitizer/sanitizer_1.76.orig.tar.gz: Exploit.WMF.Gen-1 FOUND ubuntu/
<^k^>  ─> pool/universe/s/sqlmap/sqlmap_0.6.4.orig.tar.gz: PHP.Shell-32 FOUND ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nautilus-clamscan/nautilus-clamscan_0.2.2.orig.tar.gz: ClamAV-Test-File FOUND ubuntu/pool/ …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盤安裝，stopping mount network filesystems就停住不動 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455644 雙系統硬盤安裝kubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso，在文本介面翻滾到stopping mount network filesystems就停住不動，如何解決？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2014-02-18 12:44
<onlylove> 靠，那个印尼的SB怎么又来了
<beefcafe> 他来过啊？
<beefcafe> 真心sb
<onlylove> 估计是换NICK了，原来的被kickban了我记得
<onlylove> 来过不止一次
<beefcafe> #ubuntu-cn: ban *!*0x71.org@199.188.203.*
<beefcafe> lol
<beefcafe> 换IP了
<beefcafe> 有帽子的改一下mask吧
<beefcafe> #ubuntu-cn: ban *!*@unaffiliated/skraito
<beefcafe> 还有这个的，哈
<onlylove> 主要是怕误伤
<onlylove> 不过……唉
<beefcafe> *!*0x71.org@*
<beefcafe> 这样就好
<onlylove> 这样好
<onlylove> 这次搞了个美国的IP
<onlylove> 原来是印尼的？忘了怎么回事 了
<ibodi> 想告别PC，过了一年，还是离不开PC。平板主要是阅读。
<ibodi> 神，怎么看
<onlylove> ibodi: 把pc植入吧
<sjd_zeus> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.nwyC4s&id=20122767368
<sjd_zeus> 这个可信吗？
<^k^> sjd_zeus: ⇪ 亚马逊 kindle fire hdx 7寸 8.9寸16G 32G 64G 全新 日行 现货-淘宝网 价格:1538.00 - 3399.00
<beefcafe> 换IP也没用阿
<beefcafe> 一宣传就暴露了
<beefcafe> 而且他那戳英语 :D
<ibodi> nexus 7 拿了一年多，手腕有点累。还是轻点好，7“够大了
<sjd_zeus> 7"看pdf如何
<ibodi> 我不怎么看PDF。
<sjd_zeus> 那你看什么书呢
<onlylove> 我记得有个妹子给他老爹买了个pad mini大小的，嫌小
<sjd_zeus> 而且这个kindle比较便宜
<beefcafe> ibodi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwj2s_5e12U
<sjd_zeus> ipad mini有了
<ibodi> sjd_zeus: 网页看的：shipu.net/fo
<beefcafe> 未来就是那个中国人手里那个东西
<alvin_rxg> Title: CBETA 大藏經電子書 - Buddhist cannon for ebook readers (@ shipu.net)
<^k^> beefcafe: ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<beefcafe> 今天k抽风了？
<beefcafe> 昨天好用的啊
<ibodi> sjd_zeus: 是的。看是IPAD MINI 拿着舒服，就是太大。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38379
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国各地展开打击“黄赌毒”的专项行动
<onlylove> beefcafe: k经常抽风
<sjd_zeus> ibodi, 新版的retina屏的ipad mini比较舒服
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38378
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 通过Google Plus，Google能了解你的一举一动
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 土豪！
<ibodi> sjd_zeus:  其实 kindle 电子墨水最舒服，就是上网比较卡。
<beefcafe> k是放在国内还是国外的？
<onlylove> beefcafe: 不清楚，不过取墙外标题没问题
<sjd_zeus> ibodi, 我看了下，kindle fire hdx的300+的ppi,不比ipad差呀
<sjd_zeus> 就是不知道7"看pdf咋样
<sjd_zeus> 8.9”的忒大了点，带着不方便
<ibodi> sjd_zeus:  我刚刚看一个PDF，挺舒服的。
<sjd_zeus> ibodi, 你用nexus 7看的？
<ibodi> 分辨率太高，没必要的。眼睛比较容易损。
<ibodi> sjd_zeus:  恩
<sjd_zeus> 那搞个kindle fire hdx 7"就可以咯
<onlylove> 一哥们说他对好车的看法就是开出去连撞四辆，自己车一点事儿没有的才叫好车。楼下有人回复：你那是推土机。我笑了。后面还有人补充了句：你可以考虑保险杠绑一圈诺基亚。我抽了。
<onlylove> ibodi: 分辨率这个到底怎么回事啊
<onlylove> ibodi: 一边有人喷1366一边有人喷高分
<ibodi> onlylove 乔布斯很伟大，但是他损害地球上太多人的眼睛与耳朵
<ibodi> not a good idea
<ibodi> 于是也寿命不长
<onlylove> ibodi: 先把那货扔一边，到底高分是好还是坏
<onlylove> ibodi: 现在手机都1080P了，电脑还1366呢
<ibodi> 任何东西都是有两面的，不同的需要不同的选择。
 * MeaCulpa imm.io shutdown...
<ibodi> 还是中道一点好。不必最求太高的。个人意见
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 今天要用的时候发现shutdown了
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0218/122415_8TdM_615783.jpg
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 其它的都不好用
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 但是好用的shutdown了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就像sun一样，虽然sun的东西不都好用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 还有什么不用注册直接一个form提交就能贴图的地方么...
<nyfair> solidot这美分网站怎么不关门？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: imagebin不需要注册啊
<beefcafe> onlylove: 所以不能用google也有好处
<beefcafe> 我觉得越高越好
<beefcafe> 没人说报纸和书分辨率太高？
<beefcafe> 分辨率高 != 字小
<iIlL10Oo> 越高越贵
<beefcafe> 这是真的
<iIlL10Oo> 显卡负担越大，耗电
<beefcafe> 那也是真的
<beefcafe> 擦，一个路由723kg重
<beefcafe> 1.7万瓦
<beefcafe> 取暖利器
<iIlL10Oo> 需求不一样，总有人会买的。
<iIlL10Oo> 没有卖不出的东东，只有不会卖的人。
<beefcafe> 运营商才会买
<beefcafe> 能让自己的数据包跑在这设备商真幸福啊
<^k^> beefcafe:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: nick随便填下
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: imm.io太方便，curl一下即可
<alvin_rxg> Title: imm.io has shutdown (@ imm.io)
<beefcafe> 我打字，你管我
<beefcafe> 哈哈
<ibodi> 打字神速 :D
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 要不你贡献给vps clone下
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: http://imagebin.org/294068
<beefcafe> 难道是我卡了，一下刷出来6行？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哎，不看足球的朋友也不至于...
<MeaCulpa> 被主页的图坑了，哈哈
<onlylove> beefcafe: 不是你卡了，本来K有4行+q的设定的，但是不是很好用，经常刷个78行没问题
<^k^> 是我卡了。。 `人机合一
<onlylove> 靠，活了……
<onlylove> 这不科学！
<beefcafe> 。。。
<beefcafe> 诈尸啊
<onlylove> ^k^: 变会bot去
<^k^> onlylove, 腾出一些变化？  13:18 
<beefcafe> 吓尿了，赔我裤子
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: curl只能下载东西吧？能提交图么？
<ibodi> 现在除了电脑，不知道，还能做其他啥工作了。想换个行业，找了几个月，还是找个电脑工作
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...curl实现基本http请求功能
<onlylove> ibodi: 跟我学种花吧
<beefcafe> 想转人脑吗？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不清楚啊，我很少用curl啊
<ibodi> onlylove: 怎么说？
<onlylove> ibodi: 现在不用电脑的地方不多啊，找个不用电脑的活不容易
<onlylove> ibodi: 我想来想去就浇花貌似不用电脑
<ibodi> onlylove: 恩
<beefcafe> onlylove: 种了让人采？
<onlylove> beefcafe: 没问题，先交钱
<beefcafe> 浇花要用电脑啊
<beefcafe> 定时器
<beefcafe> 环境监测
<vamadir> аирдор
<onlylove> 这哪国文字……
<ibodi> 俄国
<beefcafe> 俄語
<beefcafe> vamadir: Со́чи
<ibodi> 蒙古？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: cURL是一个利用URL语法在命令行下工作的文件传输工具，1997年首次发行。它支持文件上传和下载，所以是综合传输工具，但按传统，习惯称cURL为下载工具。cURL还包含了用于程序开发的libcurl。
<vamadir> 不好意思。错了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你看，传统就是做下载的
<onlylove> 喵的……挠你
<ibodi> 下了。保护眼睛。88
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: en, get是最基本的请求嘛
<beefcafe> 上传用什么
<beefcafe> post？
<onlylove> post
<onlylove> curl好复杂，玩不来
<beefcafe> 有人玩bgp吗
<yunfan> curl是盗链助手
<onlylove> Border Gateway Protocol？
<beefcafe> yes
<onlylove> roylez: 竹席，有好事没
<onlylove> 怎么这几天打台球躺枪了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的一个defect被要求verify, 然后有个change record没close, 提出change record的人离职了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 赞美CQ
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 赞美真主
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 想象一下现在的CQ Server每天要收到多少mail delivery failure...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 然后辗转找到owner 阿三，defect必须有owner, 所以还有救...阿三和我说每天他要花半天时间关defect和change/verify
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我说还好啊，不久半天么
<gfrog> ofan: 偶饭
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阿三说，半天是应为上午是CQ维护时间...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阿三FML, 哈哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: CQ无敌了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们这里11点维护
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阿三那里就是一上午~
<nyfair> 扎西德勒
<gfrog> MeaCulpa roylez CQ是神马？ 跟IQ一样的玩意么？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 阿三那里维护完了，你这边象征性维护下？
<beefcafe> onlylove: 你们是同事？
<onlylove> beefcafe: 不是啊
<roylez> gfrog: 高级货，尔等屌丝不会明白的 cc MeaCulpa
<gfrog> roylez: 啧啧
<beefcafe> onlylove: 感觉你们在协同工作啊
<onlylove> beefcafe: 你怎么感觉出来的……
<beefcafe> < onlylove> MeaCulpa: 阿三那里维护完了，你这边象征性维护下？
<onlylove> beefcafe: 我只是猜一下而已……
<beefcafe> onlylove: 我还以为你是领导呢
<onlylove> beefcafe: 求领导meaculpa和竹席
<mjkr> 同志们，我需要windos server上的紧急援助。
<onlylove> 为毛是windows server，重启
<beefcafe> onlylove: 我不是他们领导啊
<mjkr> onlylove: 我有ms认证的，同志。如果这是重启可以解决的问题就好了！
<mjkr> 问题就是管理员权限的全部丧失
<mjkr> 但是
<mjkr> 非常神奇的是
<onlylove> mjkr: ms认证代表不了啥，就像你玩过lfs不代表你linux很牛
<liuxu> 。。。
<mjkr> powershell和cmd两个查询出来的权限不一样。。。
<mjkr> 现在cacls连\都不能访问
<onlylove> mjkr: 有个被篡改了？
<mjkr> 但是powershell可以……
<onlylove> mjkr: 还是你没runas
<mjkr> runas现在不能取其他用户权限
<mjkr> powershell的start-process也不行
<mjkr> 然后以前可以取去 SYSTEM最高权限的psexec报错
<mjkr> 非常不对镜
<mjkr> 看log有一堆ESENT访问web cache的错误
<mjkr> 高权限log现在看不了，没权限
<beefcafe> #microsoft-cn
<roylez> liuxu: id不错
<beefcafe> 谁想我了
<beefcafe> 打喷嚏了
<roylez> beefcafe: 屠宰场
<beefcafe> xD
<onlylove> mjkr: 别折腾了，有备份没，回滚吧
<mjkr> onlylove: 回滚会回到windows server 2012...
<mjkr> 我现在是windows server 2012 r 2
<mjkr> 中间又是折腾
<mjkr> 问题是我没干什么出格的事啊
<onlylove> mjkr: 那你找microsoft去，我记得我原来有本书来着，后来送TI同事了
<mjkr> onlylove: 我ms认证的……
<onlylove> mjkr: 意思是你就是ms咯，自己搞好咯，我没有ms认证
<adam8157> gfrog: 有豆了
<gfrog> adam8157: 收到
<adam8157> 蝉屎哪去了?
 * adam8157 谁来渡我
<mjkr> adam8157: 你有没有ms认证？
<adam8157> mjkr: 没, 不会啊
<mjkr> 好吧……
<gfrog> adam8157: 想渡劫，摸电门
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ks.cfg怎么写才能自动安装开发包这些软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455647 公司下发的需求： 1. ubuntu 12.04 64位, 2. 必选安装包 base、开发库、开发工具 3. / 40G, 4. Swap 4G 分区这一块没问题， base、开发库、开发工具 这三个在ks.cfg文件里的%packages下面要怎么写？
<adam8157> imtxc: 中行emv, 金卡和白金区别是啥?
<^k^>  ─> 我会红帽的，ubuntu的不会啊，请大神们多多指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wzzzh — 2014-02-18 14:08
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有区别啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 金卡给没钱人, 白金卡给有钱人
<adam8157> =,=
<imtxc> adam8157: 不缴年费的白金, 又没有什么机场贵宾厅什么的待遇
<beefcafe> 可以有的
<beefcafe> 白金借记卡
 * adam8157 想要一张大额的工行银联单芯片....
<beefcafe> 多大额
<adam8157> beefcafe: 几十K
<huntxu> 白金借记卡也要看消费额度的
<huntxu> 不然去机场贵宾厅也得交钱 beefcafe
<beefcafe> 看银行的
<beefcafe> 几十k不算大额吧
<beefcafe> 500k往上还差不多
<beefcafe> 不必查，禁用了
<beefcafe> :P
<beefcafe> 和你一个版本
<imtxc> huntxu: 有不考核的卡, 类似光大那张 存贷合一白金卡...
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥卡
<imtxc> adam8157: 工行的白金卡都送 PP 卡的
<adam8157> imtxc: pp卡这种东西我司也有
<imtxc> adam8157: 中信的 i白金也送4次龙腾卡
<imtxc> adam8157: 土豪公司..
<adam8157> imtxc: 贵宾室又不能搭讪空姐, 有毛用
<imtxc> ...
 * adam8157 在威海->北京的航班上遇到了所见过的最漂亮清纯的空姐
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  14:42 
<beefcafe> time
<beefcafe> test
<^k^> beefcafe:点点点.  14:44 
<beefcafe> test est
<beefcafe> fail
<roylez> adam8157: pp卡是啥？能在东莞用不？
<beefcafe> priority pass
<adam8157> roylez: 进机场贵宾室的, 对我来说毫无意义...
<beefcafe> 支持的地方都可以用
<beefcafe> adam8157: 为什么，一直坐头等？
<adam8157> beefcafe: 基本不坐转机的, 不在机场干等, 贵宾室有啥意义?
<adam8157> beefcafe: 从没做过头等舱 555
<adam8157> beefcafe: 坐头等舱的话果断要那个空姐电话了就
<beefcafe> 不哭哈，有空去坐新航380头等
<bcao> adam8157: 要点华美
<adam8157> bcao: ?
<bcao> adam8157: 没事，你上面回答了，我就打错了3个字而已 ：）
<adam8157> bcao: 四个字打错仨
<bcao> 恩，
<adam8157> 不过我被摸了 0_0 大雾
<onlylove> adam8157: 搭讪空姐有毛用
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  14:55 
<adam8157> onlylove: 你说呢...
<onlylove> adam8157: 人和你不是一个世界的
<adam8157> onlylove: 你觉得空姐level很高么...  - -!
<onlylove> adam8157: 收入高level低
<beefcafe> adam8157: 你去搭讪 onlylove 的领导他就高兴了
<adam8157> onlylove: 空姐收入真不高
<onlylove> adam8157: 最近看一本小说，感觉是那种花瓶
<beefcafe> 空姐不好
<beefcafe> 辐射太大
<onlylove> adam8157: 和你比不高而已，和我比可能已经比我高了
<bcao> onlylove: 人艰不拆
<beefcafe> 原来 adam8157 是土豪
<onlylove> bcao: 不拆谁
<onlylove> beefcafe: 你刚知道啊
<adam8157> beefcafe: 你都500K了就不要嘲笑别人le
<bcao> adam8157 是土豪
<onlylove> 围观一群土豪互拆
<adam8157> bcao: 乖, 我司在招一个很适合你的职位
<beefcafe> 我哪来500k
<bcao> adam8157: 啥职位，扫地大叔么
<beefcafe> 土豪你应该弄个1000k的卡
<beefcafe> icbc就有
<gfrog> bcao: 你适合当扫地的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕，你又显摆坐飞机了
 * gfrog 想去南京玩玩儿。 cc adam8157 
<bcao> gery: 专业的
<adam8157> gfrog: 其实在显摆被超级漂亮的空姐摸了
<onlylove> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/294061
<onlylove> adam8157: 送给你搭讪，要体验不
<gfrog> adam8157: 没电话你说个jb
<onlylove> adam8157: 没电话你说个**
<beefcafe> onlylove: 你这
<beefcafe> onlylove: 图好
<beefcafe> onlylove: 蛋疼
<adam8157> =,=
<onlylove> beefcafe: 蛋疼毛，我每天就这么过的
<iIlL10Oo> 求摸
<onlylove> wps又挂了
<beefcafe> wps是啥
 * onlylove momo iIlL10Oo 
<onlylove> beefcafe: 就是wps，kingsoft wps
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 最好是空姐
<beefcafe> 这东西还活着？
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 你自己去航空公司找空姐摸清
<imtxc> adam8157: **
<iIlL10Oo> wps不错，一直在用
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 这边当当被摸过，你可以找他请教经验 cc adam8157
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 好歹空姐是女性
<onlylove> 不错毛，整天死机
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 我还是不吐槽你了
<iIlL10Oo> 。。
<gery> bcao: at 错了吧……
<bcao> gery: ..
<huntxu> adam8157: 你还在干卖人的勾当啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 有接猴总班的趋势看来
<onlylove> 需要做一步保存一步的wps
<beefcafe> 打一个字就ctrl+s?
<gfrog> huntxu: 当年土壕铛就当过帽帽的卖人大使。
<huntxu> gfrog: 这个已经知道了
<onlylove> beefcafe: 我用的是表格，不是文字
<adam8157> huntxu: 穷得, 而且只是在调侃... 咱这边在招前台, 于是招 bcao, gery 也可以来 LOL
<beefcafe> onlylove: 表格不需要输入？
<bcao> adam8157:  不行，前台适合你，我传不了裙子 ：）
<adam8157> bcao: 你的身材显然比我适合穿裙子
<bcao> adam8157: 求教Oracle是不是有黑名单。。。
<onlylove> beefcafe: 我只是整理表格，不需要打字，但是会复制粘贴数据
<beefcafe> 原来如此
<huntxu> onlylove: 听起来很高大上的样子
<onlylove> beefcafe: 所以需要粘贴好一列就保存下
<adam8157> bcao: 不知道啊... 我司快递少, 好
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，你把 bcao gery 找来干前台，还让不让其他人上班了，到公司门口先吐10分钟
<onlylove> huntxu: 一点也不高大上，小心翼翼的怕崩溃
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<bcao> gfrog: gery 是谁？
<gery> adam8157: 包吃包住年薪$1000000前台我也干
<gery> bcao: eguan
<adam8157> gfrog: 我觉得gery还好, bcao把额头遮住也还好
 * adam8157 黑得漂亮
<gfrog> gery: 这价钱是给老板秘书的，你拿不着
<bcao> gery: 你又淘气了，不好好叫你的eguan
<bcao> adam8157: 你死定了。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这审美，没治了
 * gfrog 强烈要求WFH
<onlylove> 金山wps表格明显不行，才不到3000行就要担心挂掉
<gfrog> onlylove: 用毛线wps，明显找虐
<gfrog> onlylove: 贵司那么高大上，连个正版office也不给你？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我是驻场外派的，不是vmware的
<onlylove> gfrog: 我这个wps还是个人版的，其实我觉得反正都盗版，盗ms的比较不错
<gfrog> onlylove: vmware这么抠门？ 外包连个excel都不给？
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个不归vmware管
 * gfrog 好多年没用过盗版软件了……
<onlylove> gfrog: 表示我还需要盗版windows
<gfrog> onlylove: 买个许可没几个钱
<gfrog> onlylove: 或者买电脑的时候带个OEM的，足够
<onlylove> gfrog: homebasic太坑
<onlylove> gfrog: oem就是个笑话
<onlylove> gfrog: win7不卖了，win8 pro的价格好贵
<gfrog> onlylove: 你拿windows放导弹？ 要那么多功能干神马
<wall0p> 我回来了～
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不放导弹，但是我也不想弄个半残的系统用
<onlylove> gfrog: 一个连自定义分辨率这种右键菜单都要阉割的系统
<onlylove> gfrog: 用着不爽
<gfrog> onlylove: 控制面板啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 你用过homebasic不……
<gfrog> onlylove: 好像木，好像有
<onlylove> gfrog: 你知道homebasic阉割了多少
<gfrog> onlylove: 我对操作系统的要求仅仅就是个浏览器就行
<onlylove> gfrog: homebasic比starter强的地方就是，starter只能同时运行三个程序
<onlylove> gfrog: 没有组策略，没有最高权限账户，没有完全功能的管理（控制面板都是阉割的）
<gfrog> onlylove: 有这些玩意我也不会去碰。一年能改那么一次两次？
<beefcafe> 有时真感觉进错频道
<onlylove> gfrog: 我就改一次，你好歹给我改的机会
<beefcafe> 那么多win讨论
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有组策略挺好的 非要有权限系统 你干嘛不用inux
<onlylove> yunfan: 组策略搞好了我可以不装杀毒
<onlylove> yunfan: 要的是系统服务啥的都没权限
<adam8157> yunfan: 没有组策略就没法企业级部署, 商用就是个渣渣
<onlylove> yunfan: 陪小伙伴玩游戏
<onlylove> yunfan: 这是我留windows的唯一目的
<onlylove> adam8157: 这边是家用……
<wall0p> - 。-！！！好无聊的话题。。
<onlylove> wall0p: 来点有意思的
 * adam8157 忙, 遁
<gfrog> onlylove: 连admin权限都没，病毒也没法跑
<gfrog> onlylove: 你本末倒置了
<onlylove> gfrog: 病毒还真能跑
<onlylove> gfrog: 问题是，你想捉虫没权限捉
<gfrog> onlylove: 那说明你也能拿到admin权限
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个不好说
<bcao> 有谁用会用win7 home 部署企业级应用。。。
<gfrog> bcao: adam8157 啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 本身windows的最大权限的用户是system，然后才是administrator
<wall0p> onlylove：linux下写段程序检测内存泄漏问题，有没有好的想法
<onlylove> wall0p: 检查内存泄漏？检查谁？
<wall0p> onlylove：help~
<gfrog> onlylove: 病毒以你的非特权用户可以提权到system？
<wall0p> onlylove：检测另外的小程序的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 那些对windows研究深的可以用bug提权
<onlylove> gfrog: 咱这小菜鸟没那能力
<onlylove> gfrog: linux也可以提权，这没啥说的
<gfrog> onlylove: 你遇到过这样的病毒么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 大概遇到过
<yunfan> adam8157: 企业可以无盘机系统
<gfrog> onlylove: 啧啧
<wall0p> onlylove:就指定进程的内存泄漏。。问题简化点
<onlylove> wall0p: 这个我不会，我不是码工
<gfrog> onlylove: 你在homebasic上遇到过这样的病毒么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 不清楚，原来在家的时候搞不好，直接恢复系统
<wall0p> 我也不是，但是要解决这个问题。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 当时搞啥正版化，所有机器都用预装的homebasic
<onlylove> gfrog: 然后出事直接恢复出厂
<yunfan> adam8157: 你在云忽悠公司 居然不推广企业云系统 真该死
<gfrog> onlylove: 这样也挺好
<onlylove> gfrog: 没法啊，手工捉太浪费时间，还不一定能捉到，最主要的是恶心人的权限，
<onlylove> gfrog: win7顶名给你个管理员，实际上权限还是比administrator小
 * gfrog Wind River招聘Linux Development Engineer 最低薪水：12k <- adam8157 你一个人顶他们一个team了呢。
<onlylove> 又死机了！
<huntxu> gfrog: win driver 做驱动的吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 不知道，我好奇的是这家公司怎么还活着，好像没啥产品了吧
<onlylove> huntxu: 我听说风河做实时的？
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须你又卖萌……
<adam8157> gfrog: 休的臊我
<onlylove> adam8157: 人没臊你
<gfrog> adam8157: 莫害羞
<adam8157> gfrog: 风河猎头找过来的远比这个高, 高很多很多
<gfrog> adam8157: 给你 CTO title么？
<onlylove> adam8157: 多个0?
<adam8157> gfrog: 你这个是他们那个distro的dev, 没业务的
<gfrog> adam8157: 没业务的意思是没啥事光拿钱？
<adam8157> gfrog: 意思是没盈利, 所以package低
<eexpress> 又想跳槽了？ adam8157
<gfrog> adam8157: 难怪我在帽帽的时候那个team工资那么低，原来也是没盈利的渣组
<eexpress> 带 gfrog 一起跳
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<gfrog> eexpress: 带我干毛线。
<eexpress> 额。难道你很满意目前的米米。 gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: 我要学习，学习。
<onlylove> eexpress: 神，求带跳，我可以学perl
<eexpress> 好谦虚
<eexpress> 没公司用这。你找 roylez.  onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: 18摸刚裁人
<eexpress> 额。咋乐乐还能soho？
<huntxu> gfrog: 这名字的歧义太大 lol
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<huntxu> eexpress: 乐乐一甩手准备人生赢家的节奏
<adam8157> eexpress: 不想
<huntxu> 他摸倒了乐乐都没受影响 roylez
<eexpress> 估计乐乐准备去东莞的。结果。。
<gfrog> eexpress: 扎西去东莞结果没给服务好，于是扎西怒了？
<eexpress> adam8157: 你羊毛都捋的。钱迷子，肯定想跳
<adam8157> eexpress: 等你挖我呢
<eexpress> gfrog: 嗯。他估计是准备开展第二产业的。
<eexpress> adam8157: 会做广告生意不。那就过来。
<gfrog> eexpress: 扎西不是要去袋鼠国么？
<eexpress> 又去？没听说哦
<adam8157> eexpress: 会上网
<onlylove> adam8157: 然后补上一句，会spam cc eexpress
<eexpress> adam8157: 嗯。也可以，天天打电话的公司，也很挣钱
<eexpress> 这破公司，2年了，没进一个人。还被税务的扣钱。
<eexpress> 总经理位置空闲。来吧
<gfrog> eexpress: 高大上神
<onlylove> eexpress: 没人走就没进人的必要吧？
<eexpress> 本来就没人。lol
<eexpress> adam8157: 记得我给过你名片，你照着印一张，写总经理，在帝都发展分公司吧。
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 请教，fedora 初始化软件包后端失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455649 我在安装更新失败后就再也无法安装其它软件了，如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 yiencai — 2014-02-18 15:56
<adam8157> eexpress: 先发一个月工资来
<if_else_> 各位兄台，8块盘做的 raid10 里面的包含 4 个 span 是什么意思？
<if_else_> span 专业术语是什么？
<onlylove> if_else_: 这个……怎么说，就是两块一对做raid1然后连起来4个这样的做raid0
<if_else_> onlylove: 恩，操作的时候的确是这样的，我只是想了解 span 这个词，在 raid 中，代表的什么意思
<onlylove> if_else_: 这个不知道
<if_else_> onlylove: 查字典，给的翻译，和专业术语不一样。
<onlylove> if_else_: 这些东西，反正知道是啥意思，但是说不明白
<if_else_> onlylove: 不明真相，理解不深，容易忘。。。
<onlylove> if_else_: 你理解hadoop里面的slot是啥不
<eexpress> adam8157: 你先挂牌。
<onlylove> if_else_: 这个主要是你要理解raid0的做法
<eexpress> 北京不是骗子公司多嘛
<onlylove> if_else_: 就是分片
<if_else_> onlylove: raid0 里面的 slot 是槽位的意思吧
<onlylove> if_else_: 你可以把那4个做了raid1的磁盘当成普通磁盘，然后组raid0
<if_else_> onlylove: 分片是 strip 吧
<onlylove> if_else_: 我说的是hadoop的slot，没说raid0的
<if_else_> onlylove: 恩，从 raid10 的定义上面的确如此
<if_else_> onlylove: 奥。不懂 hadoop
<onlylove> if_else_: 不是的却如此，是就是这样
<onlylove> if_else_: 你就把它当raid0除了好了
<onlylove> if_else_: 处理
<yunfan> eexpress: 开企业的都是装亏损 好躲税
<eexpress> 企业税20%。那么容易？你去
<imtxc> 神要在北京开分公司了?
<imtxc> 有啥 title 很高的那种职位空缺么 lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 神说了，总经理
<gfrog> imtxc: 门口看门儿的。发你根扫把兼职扫地
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38382
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | IPv4地址枯竭危机究竟发生了什么
<onlylove> 剪贴板又坏了
<imtxc> gfrog: 卫生总监么
<gfrog> imtxc: 理解能力不错。 兼职保安队长
<if_else_> onlylove: 兄，跑题了，，，
<imtxc> 不是高级保安经理么
<onlylove> if_else_: 怎么跑题了？
<onlylove> if_else_: 我抱怨下剪贴板坏了
<if_else_> onlylove: raid 中的 span depth 中的 span 还是没有明白和 raid0 的类比关系
<onlylove> if_else_: 我不是专业搞存储的，没法和你具体讲这个问题
<gfrog> imtxc: 经理是行政职位。保安这么高大上怎么能挂经理的title，要用也用 captain
<if_else_> onlylove: 恩。我也是。。。谢谢了
<imtxc> lol
<eexpress> 最近dns很慢。网页打开不全。咋办呢。
<eexpress> 你们都正常？ nnnnd
<onlylove> if_else_:
<onlylove> if_else_: 剪贴板又坏了
<beefcafe> onlylove: 枯竭说明很多isp开始下发rfc1918地址并开通nat
<if_else_> onlylove: 哈哈。。。别这样，用 kde
<beefcafe> onlylove: 最臭名昭著的：移动
<onlylove> if_else_: windows
<jamesarch> 问下各位  plan9 还有搞头么
<onlylove> g span raid
<beefcafe> onlylove: 其次 联通，电信，长城。。。
<if_else_> onlylove: 囧rz
<if_else_> onlylove: windows 下 irc 用 mIRC 么？
<onlylove> if_else_: web
<^k^> onlylove: span raid http://lmgtfy.com/ It has been suggested that this article be merged into |RAID|. |....| are referred to by similar acronyms, notably SLED, Just a Bunch of Disks, |SPAN|/BIG, and MAID.
<jamesarch> 同web
<onlylove> if_else_: 自己搜索下看看就好了，其实是个晕乎乎的概念
<piggybox> jamesarch: 你写论文？
<jamesarch> ……毛毛  只是比较感兴趣而已
<liuxu> 我用的mIRC..
<if_else_> onlylove: 的确，之前也搜过，都是把 span 和  JBOD 概念混淆。。。
<jamesarch> 觉得它的设计理念啊 9p协议 感觉很强大
<onlylove> if_else_: 用google搜raid span 然后看91hd那个，我这边用了远程桌面的剪贴板，本地的就废了
<jamesarch> =。= 感觉比那些个lindows啥的好玩
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/414129
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 战个痛快：哎呦~嘀嘀你怎么看？ 快的打车开大招？ 立减13元_优惠_杂七杂八_什么值得买
<imtxc> 等着超过20了今晚就打车上班
 * adam8157 又报了俩bug
<imtxc> s/上/下
<adam8157> imtxc: "今晚打车上班" 好屌
<adam8157> imtxc: 你在东莞?
<imtxc> adam8157: 别闹,最近严打呢
<imtxc> 不要暴露我
<adam8157> imtxc: 赚钱果然狠
<jamesarch> …… 都看着呢 你暴露了
<imtxc> ...
<jamesarch> 对了 还有个问题 ，上次在一QQ群里看到一哥们抓到十来个linux肉鸡……
<imtxc> 看起来互联网公司跟服务业一样赚钱啊
 * gfrog 妈蛋，以后再用当当买东西就剁手
<imtxc> 当当还开着呢?
<jamesarch> 难道说…… linux也有类似3389的漏洞！？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ..
<onlylove> jamesarch: 弱密码而已
<jamesarch> …… 求过程
<jamesarch> 一直好奇很久了 网上讲的含糊其辞 也没看明白
<onlylove> jamesarch: 自己去看雪和乌云研究去
<onlylove> jamesarch: 网上能讲明白那不乱套了
<jamesarch> ……看雪不是搞脱壳病毒啥的么
<onlylove> jamesarch: 没准是那哥们自己的vps
<jamesarch> 乌云…… 一直没看到哪里讨论技术的
<onlylove> jamesarch: 炫耀说是肉鸡
<jamesarch> 只看到发布漏洞找人认领的
<onlylove> jamesarch: 哦想起来了，
<onlylove> jamesarch: 前几天路由器不是有个旧版php漏洞么，没准是那个
<jamesarch> 额 这样？
<onlylove> jamesarch: 你以为叻？
<jamesarch> 以为很复杂
<onlylove> jamesarch: 不是linux的问题，搞不好是php啥的问题
<jamesarch> ……好吧
<onlylove> jamesarch: 我记得去年还是啥时候，thinkphp的一个漏洞把chinaunix给坑了
<jamesarch> 那回到原来的话题 linux在未来有没有可能有那种类似3389的弱漏洞
<onlylove> jamesarch: 抓小肉鸡没意思，抓就抓带宽超过100M的
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的当当账户都销了...
<onlylove> jamesarch: 到时候flood啥的多爽
<jamesarch> …… 那要被抓到还得了
<onlylove> jamesarch: 未来，不知道啊
<adam8157> gfrog: login是邮箱, 改到https://www.guerrillamail.com/, 密码改掉就行了
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ ✉ Guerrilla Mail - Disposable Temporary E-Mail Address
<onlylove> jamesarch: 所以网络工程师是最恐怖的职业
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫真心渣爆了
<jamesarch> …… 上次头脑发热 被这个网站坑了1k块 005ka.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 深圳市神机网络科技有限公司 (@ 005ka.com)
<October21> ^k^: test
<^k^> October21, 这只是一个测试。  16:46 
<jamesarch> hello world
<jamesarch> =.=
<onlylove> jamesarch: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38383
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 华硕路由器用户注意了，人人都可以访问你们的路由器
<jamesarch> 国内大多都是d-link和tp-link的把
<onlylove> 不是
<onlylove> 很多tp被刷了
<onlylove> 还有很多fast Mercury
<onlylove> tenda
<onlylove> 磊科
<jamesarch> 好吧……这让我想起了另外一个问题 路由器里的http服务器是啥软件
<onlylove> 不知道
<onlylove> lighttpd?
<onlylove> 或者就是个很简单的
<jamesarch> apache…… 我感觉不可能  nginx？
<onlylove> 反正能应对单用户访问就行
<jamesarch> 嗯嗯 刚才想到这个lighthttpd的
<onlylove> jamesarch: 傻了才往里面放apache httpd
<jamesarch> =。= 瞎猜的嘛
<onlylove> jamesarch: 很多路由不是基于linux的，可能就是很简单的一个httpd
<jamesarch> 嗯  估计是
<onlylove> 所以别没事瞎想了
<onlylove> 好好干活
<jamesarch> ……没活干 我是干售后的…… 都开学了 哪有活干
<onlylove> 什么售后，就说自己修电脑的
<onlylove> 简单直接
<jamesarch> =。=  总要有个职业名称呗
<onlylove> 售后也分很多种好伐
<jamesarch> 好吧……  电脑售后 修电脑的
<onlylove> 这就是，修啥的，台式机笔记本，拆过几个本子
<jamesarch> 还有哪个irc频道是比较活跃的？ 玩玩去
<onlylove> 你可以去各种e文频道
<onlylove> 比方说 #ubuntu
<jamesarch> ==！ 我爱国 不认识E文
<onlylove> 那就后面加 -cn -tw -zh
<gebjgd> jamesarch: 不认识E文就算是爱国？
<gebjgd> jamesarch: 扯蛋
<onlylove> 被踢了别找我
<onlylove> 我不保证你的人身安全
<jamesarch> …… 又一个较真儿的来了
<onlylove> jamesarch: 我比他较真
<onlylove> jamesarch: 要试试不
<jamesarch> 玩笑话嘛……哈……哈哈。。。。
<jamesarch> 别 你们还是去知乎吧  那里特适合你们，认真，你就赢了 --知乎
<onlylove> 总觉得买新电脑太败家，可是旧的快4年了……
<jamesarch> 继续败  支持你
<onlylove> 不行，节约钱
<jamesarch> 有钱哪有啥败家不败家的说法
<jamesarch> 该换就得换
<onlylove> 哦，不舍得花而已，主要是旧本子不舍得扔
<jamesarch> 我的电脑只要能跑archlinux和ubuntu这俩就行
<gebjgd> onlylove: 2006年的本子我都在用
<onlylove> 正好你卖电脑的，说下自己卖啥牌子的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 是啊，所以我这10年初的舍不得
<jamesarch> 其他木要求 不爱打游戏 hr-hdtv足矣~
<sou_> 我只用archlinux
<gebjgd> onlylove: 10年初? 那是新电脑好不好
<onlylove> gebjgd: 毕竟还能动
<gebjgd> onlylove: 10年初? 那是新电脑好不好
<jamesarch> 我呢~ 其实就想看看mir搞出来到底是个神马样子
<onlylove> gebjgd: 都14年了……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你以为今年是2011年？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 用Linux  机器至少用10年
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我也这么想……
<gebjgd> onlylove: 4年的电脑 正当年
<onlylove> gebjgd: 但是架不住机器上还有个windows
<jamesarch> ==！以前折腾gentoo的时候 觉得， 嗯 还挺好，后来发现第三方包太少，而且……每次都要编译 受不了风扇呼呼的 就直接回arc了
<jamesarch> 8过~ aur里面也有不少年久失修的包
<gebjgd> onlylove: 没有win
<onlylove> 想想那两张表就头大……
<gebjgd> jamesarch: 用debian
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没有win当然很开心的继续用了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你要win干吗？
<jamesarch> 额 包不够新 debian的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 陪小伙伴玩游戏啊
<onlylove> jamesarch: sid
<gebjgd> onlylove: steam
<gebjgd> onlylove: 足够了
<jamesarch> 依赖关系……
<gebjgd> onlylove: ut, ra
<gebjgd> jamesarch: 扯淡  testing随便用
<MeaCulpa> jamesarch: 啊？
<gebjgd> jamesarch: 硬件够老的话直接stable
<MeaCulpa> jamesarch: 第三方包Gentoo是最多的...
<onlylove> gebjgd: 他们不玩那些……他们只玩国产网游，wine都不干活
<gebjgd> onlylove: 国产网游？ 不如看毛片
 * MeaCulpa 玩EQ2
<onlylove> gebjgd: 毛片有毛好看的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 看美剧阿
<gebjgd> onlylove: 用不变黑的粉木耳
<gebjgd> onlylove: 永不变黑的粉木耳
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一周一集……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 据说有天生黑的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 用不变小的第三条腿
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那个看人
<gebjgd> onlylove: 永不变小的第三条腿
<onlylove> gebjgd: 大家都知道那是剪辑的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 还有啥
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没了我去干活去，领导催得紧
<gebjgd> onlylove: 什么还有啥？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 推荐你个网站
<gebjgd> onlylove: myfreecams.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<onlylove> gebjgd: 18X？
<MeaCulpa> pornhub.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ pornhub.com)
<MeaCulpa> redtube.com
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你们这是要做啥
<gebjgd> onlylove: 分享我们的女神
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...
<MeaCulpa> http://ariagiovanni.com/
<^k^> MeaCulpa: ⇪ Aria Giovanni Penthouse Pet
 * MeaCulpa 女神
<onlylove> 被block了
<onlylove> porn
<onlylove> 一直想知道那些过滤器是怎么识别这些的
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<MeaCulpa> 再来个女神
<MeaCulpa> http://www.sexy-zdenka.net/
<^k^> MeaCulpa: ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<MeaCulpa> 哇...
<MeaCulpa> 捷克女神居然取不到标题
<onlylove> 你们怎么找的这些网站……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你怎么找A的？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 看的多了自然有喜欢的公司，制片人，主演...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不主动找
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 难道你是和我当年一样海量淘？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我从来不找，都是小伙伴找了觉得好的我瞅瞅
<onlylove> 肿么又突然掉了
<jamesarch> ？
<onlylove> 没啥，我刚刚突然掉了而已
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 因为你说对话了， 就会突然短线
<freeflying> gfrog, 刚刚路过4s店, 看了窝窝的v40, 后排不舒服
<jamesarch> 好吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 解毒吧？ lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃的车挺好
<freeflying> gfrog, v60的后排都一般
<gfrog> freeflying: S60L！！
<freeflying> gfrog, 感觉还是mpv适合我这种买菜男
<gfrog> freeflying: 夏朗！！
<freeflying> gfrog,  那个太贵
<gfrog> freeflying: 五菱宏光
<freeflying> gfrog, 马八最近的价格不错
<jamesarch> 额 买菜男？！
<gfrog> freeflying: 还不如我本奥德赛呢
<gebjgd> freeflying: 日本车你也敢买
<gfrog> freeflying: 今年要出五代奥德赛
<gebjgd> freeflying: 不怕被抗日了？
<jamesarch> 好吧  车盲  围观你们聊天
<freeflying> gfrog, 奥德赛太细长了, 这点不爽,而且不是电动滑门
<CyrusYzGTt> 同 围观。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我本艾力申
<freeflying> gfrog, 之前关注过, 价格貌似不好
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 菜菜子博士， 你好
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实我最喜欢的还是阿尔法
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就马八吧，一汽造的，估计还行。就是七坐之后没后备箱
<freeflying> gebjgd, 国家领导人都坐考斯特
<gfrog> freeflying: 赛纳啊。
<gebjgd> freeflying: 考斯特是啥？
<gebjgd> freeflying: 给字母
<gfrog> gebjgd: 丰田那个中巴
<adam8157> freeflying: 感动哭了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 咋了
<freeflying> adam8157, cao
<gebjgd> gfrog: 不懂日系
<Router2> freeflying 那不叫考斯特，大领导坐的叫碧莲
<freeflying> gebjgd, 大陆不敢买神车啊
<freeflying> Router2, 就是考斯特换个名字啊
<gebjgd> freeflying: ä¹°bmw
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 没啥，
<gebjgd> freeflying: benz
<freeflying> gebjgd, ABB显然不是我的菜啊
<Router2> freeflying 价格啊，碧莲可是百万的价啊
<gfrog> freeflying: Benz也有个mpv车系来着，是E系还是啥来着……
<gfrog> gebjgd: ^
<adam8157> gfrog: check warthogs
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实弄个GL8丐版也不错，20以内能搞定。
<freeflying> gfrog, 真心搞不起
<gfrog> freeflying: 那五菱宏光最好。
<freeflying> gfrog, 没自动挡啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 要不就上我大盛京的金杯
<gfrog> freeflying: nv200，刚刚出CVT
<gebjgd> freeflying: 开自动档是堕落的体现
<gfrog> gebjgd: 在帝都这地儿，开手动堵车就是找虐啊
<piggybox> gfrog: V class吧
<gfrog> piggybox: 大概是V，ABB太高大上，不敢直视
<gfrog> adam8157: 联系方式早都记下了
<freeflying> gebjgd, 工具而已, 怎么便利怎么好
<freeflying> gebjgd, 帝都开手动的简直是自虐
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我都不会开手动呢
<onlylove> 你们还会开车，我都不会开车呢
<freeflying> onlylove, 高大上们都是有人给开车的
<onlylove> freeflying: 为了符合我的身份，我得学驾照去
<gfrog> freeflying: 日系三强的高端品牌真牛逼啊，送10次免费保养，4年免费拖车，修车还给代步车，异地坏了报销回家机票……
<onlylove> gfrog: 代步的是同型号的吗？
<gfrog> onlylove: 不知道，坏辆雷克萨斯给你辆凯美瑞代步也行啊
<piggybox> onlylove: 一般应该是同品牌的车，可能不同型号
<freeflying> gfrog, 那是lexus/infiniti/acura
<onlylove> 我记得原来海尔电脑修电脑有替换机器
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，高端品牌啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 还得是高端型号, 低了也不行
<onlylove> 不过貌似随便找台给你
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 你买l家的ch这种, 肯定没人鸟你
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说fks在保内也免费拖车的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 哈哈 哈哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 你那车挺好，换个胎做个隔音继续轱辂吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<piggybox> gebjgd: 俺iphone刚被偷乐，换了个htc one用
<freeflying> gfrog, 明儿准备去4S换个胎
<gebjgd> piggybox: iphone在你地方还有人偷？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 真不开眼
<gfrog> freeflying: 去4S换胎…… 壕
<freeflying> gfrog, 有保证啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 别碰马牌儿，水土不服啊。据说米胖子还不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 你的原厂胎是啥？
<freeflying> gfrog, 镜湖
<freeflying> gfrog, 垃圾胎
<gfrog> freeflying: 4S能有啥？ 别再弄个锦湖装上， lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 肯定能选吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 轮胎还是很重要的东西啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 高速上爆胎太恐怖了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，你去霓虹国的时候给他们灌输了神马…… 为神马他们连基吧都知道了……
<onlylove> 做了半天的表格发现白做了
<onlylove> 终于意识到女人有多可怕
<liuxu> 。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 用过rsyslog不？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没，咋，需要log服务器？
<yunfan> 想要找个支持流式分析日志的服务
<yunfan> 就是对于进来的日志 命中特定filter 就调用特定的外部程序（或者内部脚本）去处理
<onlylove> 这个不知道，看下日志服务器啥的
<onlylove> 我只管收拾东西
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥基吧
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 0_0
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃还不下班啊
<onlylove> 我快被整疯了……
<adam8157> freeflying: 快跑完了...
<beefcafe> 不是有疯人院么
<freeflying> adam8157, 跑啥
<adam8157> freeflying: badblocks
<freeflying> adam8157, ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃还不下班？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我的优盘貌似挂了, 在跑测试中
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃还不下班？
<freeflying> gfrog, 站好最后一班岗啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 景仰
<mao_> HI，大家好啊
<mao_> 现退出，一会再上来
<freeflying> gfrog, 不带气阀的n95口罩有啥推荐的
<onlylove> 受不了了，下班
<x007007007> 大家晚上和
<x007007007> 晚上好
<jzmer> anybody read this? http://www.microsofthup.com/hupcn/home.aspx?culture=en-US&country_id=CN&ClickID=arzk0svy9a0nanpn5lktzv9r5vyazkznnslk&page=lookup ?
<^k^> jzmer: ⇪ Microsoft 家用计划 - Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2013。该软件套件包括 Word、Excel、PowerPoint、Outlook、Publisher、Access 等软件！
<jzmer> and happen to know a code?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 跨版本升级 系统出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455651 能进入系统…… 这样的情况 一般如何解决？ 重装一些软件？还是什么？ 不会重装系统吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 humhook — 2014-02-18 20:10
<roylez> freeflying: 你就主动进化好了
<uuair> apache的默认目录是/var/www/html，用sftp登陆，没有写的权限，改到/home/user/www目录下面，apache又没有权限。
<lainme> uuair: 可以把自己加到www-data组
<uuair> lainme: 好的，我试试
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 疑 问 : 一位十五岁的小女孩的父亲,问小男生说: [ 昨天晚上,为什麽你要在黑暗的街角吻我的女儿?] [伯父当我今天早上再光亮处看到你女儿时,我也问自己同样的问题]
<imtxc> 看看土豪们在聊啥
<archl> whois here
<jiero> cherrot: 昨天adam竟然从招商银行叫来了个美女办信用卡——今天办公室里情人节唯一收花的姑娘告诉我昨天那姑娘真漂亮。
<liuxu> 没看懂
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋威武
<cherrot> jiero: v587!
<imtxc> jiero: 你又跑去办公室了？
<jiero> cherrot: 呃。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 酷胖。。。
<jiero> 我要出卖你们
<imtxc> jiero: 电话有的吧
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。
<imtxc> jiero: 照片有的吧
<jiero> imtxc: 有电话。
<jiero> imtxc: 照片没有。
<imtxc> jiero: 名字有的吧
<jiero> imtxc: 有。
<jiero> imtxc: 你妹
<jiero> imtxc: 你要干什么
<imtxc> jiero: 直接拿下啊
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。你来潍坊吧。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 说实话我第二喜欢的就是山东妹子了
<imtxc> 1 兰州 2 山东 3 东北
<jiero> imtxc: 我以为是 adam8157 的媳妇。。。
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 现在上门办卡的妹子不多了，大多是男的
<beefcafe> 男的打出去
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<jiero> imtxc: 结果我妈竟然让我去追那孩子 lol
<imtxc> jiero: 别
<imtxc> jiero: 你跟你妈在同一个办公室？
<jiero> imtxc: 她的理由是，我能说漂亮的太稀罕了。
<jiero> imtxc: 因为我认为所有人都能漂亮。
<jiero> 所以从来不说
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中心在卸载或安装时都会弹出debconf然后就会卡住 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455653 在一定阶段就会弹出debconf运行于xxx上，然后就会失去响应，进度条也不会走 求问这是怎么回事啊？ thx 统计信息: 发表于 由 mercury99 — 2014-02-18 21:44
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。你竟然还在工作？
<jiero> 没事了
<imtxc> jiero: 下班了啊
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。你还要不？有电话有名字哈。没照片~
<imtxc> jiero: 要了没啥用
<jiero> 就是说吗。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<lucky> mxz
<lucky> 用人用过wp吗 怎么样？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Lattice> 我用过
<mk3548208> lucky, 用过wp7的，8没用过
<Lattice> 目前手机是Lumia 1320
<lucky> Lattice: 感受如何
<lucky> 想等wp8.1出来的时候入一台
<mk3548208> Lattice, 1320如何，我也想入手一台
<Lattice> 用WP，就是为了和电脑协同工作，办公什么的挺方便
<lucky> 身边也一直没有用wp的
<Lattice> 操作确实不如android方便
<Lattice> 我才用1个月左右，也许是我还不熟悉
<mk3548208> Lattice, android给我的感觉就是不能升级
<Lattice> android不能升级？很容易升级啊
<mk3548208> Lattice, 大版本升级
<imtxc> 办公？
<Lattice> 恩，没有用过wp7，不知道wp8升级了多少
<mk3548208> Lattice, 由于没有精力,OEM可能直接抛弃该机子的升级
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Ubuntu13.10安装wine-for-qq启动失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455654 Ubuntu13.10安装wine-for-qq的过程未出现任何错误提示。 点击桌面QQ快捷方式，发现无法启动。 安装了两个版本 WineQQ2013-20131120-Longene WineQQ2013SP6-20140102-Longene 都出现了这样的问题。 求解！ 统计信息: 发表于
<Lattice> 恩，android需要折腾
<^k^>  ─> 由 davil2000 — 2014-02-18 22:20
<mk3548208> Lattice, 升级了很多，我所知道的就是api，其他不太清楚，8.1应该比较成熟了
<mk3548208> Lattice, 8G flash够用吗？
<mk3548208> Lattice, 想入手lumia 1520，无奈钱不够
<Lattice> 恩，1520，我也嫌贵
<mk3548208> Lattice, 那配置比较强悍，就是摄像头没1020那么牛
<mk3548208> Lattice, 1320的flash太小了，至少也得弄个16G的，对了，支持应用安装到sd卡？只用过7，不知8情况如何
<Lattice> 恩，不想买太贵的手机
<Lattice> 不能装在SD卡吧？
<mk3548208> 看网上说的，8G买来就只有4G左右了，估计不够用
<Lattice> 没装几个应用，所以目前还没有不够用。
<mk3548208> Lattice, 1320屏幕感觉如何
<Lattice> 这个真不好说，没有i9300细腻，不过也不差，比想象好很多。
<mk3548208> Lattice, 我的估计是与3.7寸屏的800x480差不多，不过这样就觉得已经够了
<Lattice> 恩，阅读感觉不错
<arch> 为什么没有在所有的编辑框都有vim式操作的程序那？vim是有模式的，insert模式交给原程序，esc后再用vim模式不行吗？
 * savr sits back and watches
<rooisto47> hello guys
<rooisto47> ni men jin tien hao ma?
<alvin_rxg> rooisto47: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *F7Xu&*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<rooisto47> alvin_rxg: sorry, I'm still learning chinese :) I want to type pinyin "Latin characters with tone accents" with scim, but I can't see the "zh-pinyin" entry under "chinese (simplified)" can you help me?
<rooisto47> and I can't find the "scim-pinyin" package as well
<rooisto47> any help?
<rooisto47> airead: hi
<OSU_Error> 大家好，我是新人
<necomancer> 今天好神奇，居然办公室没人，这个点
<OSU_Error> 7点？你们几点上班
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-19
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<OSU_Error> 早上好
<hoxily|work> sjd_zeus: 都九点多了，
<OSU_Error> 晚上好
<OSU_Error> 现在晚上10点的路过
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 呵呵
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 cherrot
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 什么事情这么兴奋，另外，你是不是那个玩 tremulous的
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: tremulous就是那个可以扮演蜘蛛的FPS?
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: sjd_zeus 有多人玩么
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl:  热闹不
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 曾经热闹，现在分流了。
 * MeaCulpa FPS但求热闹
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: ....现在最热闹PC FPS是啥？
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 如果少于32人，那还不如ET
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 不知道。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 没去比较，就是小场景，再生快？
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: et场景大
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 盖房子真好玩
<sjd_zeus> 没精力玩游戏了
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: hmm
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 盖房子？
<sjd_zeus> 有玩mud的可以叫上我一起玩
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢盖房子的，可以试试看Dwarf Fortress
 * MeaCulpa 牛逼的游戏，残害了我一年
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: tremulous 的后继者 http://www.unvanquished.net/
<^k^> jieroarchl: ⇪ Home - Unvanquished
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 什么盖房子。。。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 欧洲人可以玩 savage 晚上经常 40 vs 40
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 以前打过 60 vs 60
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: Savage....飞机大炮？
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 肉搏
<MeaCulpa> o..
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 有枪就像 FPS 用近身武器一般打
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: minecraft ~
<cherrot> cc jieroarchl
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 看起来两个游戏有点像哎
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 。。。
<sjd_zeus> 可惜画面都不咋地
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: minecraft是Java货
<cherrot> sjd_zeus: 嗯
 * jieroarchl 玩游戏不怎么看画面。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: dwarf是像素风...
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 嗯 所以这么差的画面还这么消耗资源 ~
<jieroarchl> 游戏本身没意思，画面多好都没有用
<MeaCulpa> 是啊，再好的画面，如果多人交互牛逼，玩家也一定会把画质开城肥皂
<MeaCulpa> 但是现在的游戏趋势是禁止玩家个性化配置游戏，以及游戏主机崛起
<MeaCulpa> BF, CoD这种都限制FoV, Picmip
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 那就是你们这种对胜利过分追求的 BT 人物
<MeaCulpa> 号称是防作弊
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl:  我是人类，我有120的FoV, 凭啥让我玩游戏FoV锁定在90?
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 我说的是画质变肥皂
<RainFlying> 坑爹了，给无线网卡刷了一下固件，现在支持的频段少了 13 个了， 12 ~ 14 频段都消失了。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 肥皂只是一个方面...
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 你就是 tremulous里的异型啊
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 我当年觉得BF挺热闹，但是FoV一锁定在80，我就觉得没法玩其他游戏了
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 喜欢跳墙啃脑袋
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 恩，那个FoV超大
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 就像第三人称一样。。。
<MeaCulpa> 都是游戏主机害得
<MeaCulpa> 弄得PC游戏可定制性越来越差
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 我就是那种，在家里有很多游戏可玩，到了网吧就每一个能玩的，从鼠标，到键位，到配置，都要个性化
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 左手鼠标，olk; 方向，等等...
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • samba增加用户必须是unix用户吗？有什么简便的配置工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455662 准备给公司搭建一台文件服务器，因为都是用winxp的，打算搭samba，又因为需要权限管理，所以要用不同的用户。 发现samba必须加unix用户，比较麻烦。有什么更好的解决方
<^k^>  ─> 案的？ 又及：有没有一个可以汇总用户和权限管理的工具？各种命令实在不够友好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 halida — 2014-02-19 9:55
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 你还是玩 RTS 吧。。。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 这个不限制分辨率，啥的。
 * jieroarchl 玩 2880 × 900等各种分辨率
<piggybox_> 昨天被偷个手机，今天被偷辆车，祸不单行啊
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 对RTS无爱，我脑子不好使，但是Reflex还可以，不适合RTS
<jieroarchl> piggybox_: 什么车
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 信息量一大，我脑子就赛车
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 没啥玩多人RTS，自己专注做自己的事情
<piggybox_> jieroarchl: 折叠自行车
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: FPS我也是菜鸟，计算不过来
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 我就专攻偷袭和侦查
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 我不行，盔甲和血的4-7个刷新时间我就记录不过来了
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 人脑缓存小
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 交给队友
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 我没分神能力
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 比如Quake, 大盔甲25s 大血35s, 小血15s 小盔甲12s, 武器部分15s 部分20s, 被人吃了就reset
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 要在高对抗中维护这些timer, 耳朵听到啥被吃了，就要reset
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 这么固定的东西。。。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 我不喜欢。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 对抗中，哪怕是固定timer, 都很难维护
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 因为固定才有竞技。。。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: RTS的对抗无法反馈到你本人，FPS可以，你可以被轰飞
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: RTS里面你小兵挨打了你自己不会受到太大影响
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: FPS就不一样了，被人揍的时候还要冷静....
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 额。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Go编程基础视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455663 《Go编程基础》是一套针对 Google 出品的 Go 语言的视频语音教程，主要面向 Go 语言新手级别的学习者。每堂课都会建立一个文件（例如：lecture1.md）作为课堂笔记。课堂笔记中里面包含了该堂课所涵盖的知识点
<^k^>  ─> 以及知识点开始讲解的时间点，方便学习者快速定位要了解的部分，节省不必要浪费的时间。此外，如果教程中因口误或其它原因使学习 …
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 多人游戏，就是要相互有影响
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: RTS做不到影响对方
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: RTS的影响可以长可以短。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 无法在物理上影响对方玩家脚色
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 所以对抗性和观赏性完全无法和FPS比拟
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 也就东亚2病夫喜欢
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 。。。 FPS 的观赏性？
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 极高啊，随便看个录像，菜鸟看热闹，高手看门道
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 1vs1的RTS很难观赏。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 我也不玩1vs1
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 没啊，听好看的
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 1vs1的RTS，我想玩的就是那种出兵快的。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 我比较属于地图流，全地图开战才是RTS爽快
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 东亚的RTS，我不是很感兴趣。。。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 关键FPS，我也很少玩那种为了打倒对方而打倒对方的模式。。。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 恩，东亚么，妖人多
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 是啊，CTF之类也不错
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 第一个吸引我的FPS其实是个RTS类的。。。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa:  tribes2，我上去直接连续n次被打飞。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 开着飞船去抢旗，交换飞船回基地。
<MeaCulpa> tribe热闹
<MeaCulpa> 我那时候喜欢Planet Side
<MeaCulpa> 不过Sony...对中国人....
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 额。反正中国人不付钱，中国没有自己建服务器的
<OSU_Error> 打星际怎么样
<jieroarchl> 不打没意思
<MeaCulpa> 不咋样，无聊的游戏，还不如cnc
<jieroarchl> 兵都不能移动战斗，不能自动战斗，不能一上来用高级兵种
<jieroarchl> Kernel Panic 即使不能自动战斗，但都足够了
<jlzhang> 请教一个网络的问题，请懂防火墙的同学指教下。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 玩小游戏把 openclonk
<jlzhang> 一台新装Debian的笔记本，装了ssh-server，iptables打开端口。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 我玩大游戏，我喜欢大作
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 给个大作的定义？
<jlzhang> 做了双网口做了NAT，现在内网ssh到eth0和ppp0都可以上，但是外网ssh连不上。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 系统复杂如 Dwarf Fortress ？
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 规模大，投入大...
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 。就是投资高。
<jlzhang> debug1: Connecting to xxxxx.dnsget.org [10.157.107.148] port 19830.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Absolutely Free Dynamic DNS / DDNS (@ dnsget.org)
<jlzhang> 外网连接就卡在这一步了。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 玩 Dungeon Keeper 类适合你啊，FPS+RTS还有各种诡异的陷阱 + 变态培养
<jlzhang> Connection timed out
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: ....那个已经早死了
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_for_the_Overworld
<^k^> ⇪ t: War for the Overworld - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 对游戏玩家来说 万能的 kickstarter
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • rDesktop在ubuntu下的编译问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455665 rdesktop是一款基于RDP协议的远程管理工具，下载完源码后，configure了一下，发现以下提示 "CredSPP support requires libgssglue,install the depency xxxxxxxx" 于是我安装了libgssglue和libgssglue-dev ，但还是提示同样的问题，源码很
<^k^>  ─> 小，希望有知道的人帮忙解决一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 TrinU — 2014-02-19 10:17
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 好吧，这就不算大作了
<zhouqt> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<zhouqt> roylez: 扎西
<OSU_Error>  rts还是星际爽啊。操作体验很爽啊。
<OSU_Error> 既考验智商又考验操作
<jieroarchl> 用那种无聊的规则考智商？还行把。还是自己改规则玩游戏更爽。
<OSU_Error> 说星际吗。。。战术选择很考验智商的好吗。。。
<OSU_Error> 什么时候用什么战术，什么时候选择转型
<OSU_Error> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ1107ag_uU
<^k^> OSU_Error: ⇪ YouTube - Polt vs. Rain - Semifinal - IEM Cologne - StarCraft 2
<OSU_Error> 比如这场
<jieroarchl> OSU_Error: 我说的是不爽
<OSU_Error> 好吧
<OSU_Error> 打了两年我是挺喜欢的
<jieroarchl> 需要发展科技的RTS 不喜
<jieroarchl> 明明可以做bot，却不让用，垃圾规则
<onlylove> 你们看人李晓峰
<onlylove> 先打星际再打魔兽
<OSU_Error> 选择把经济投入到发展，科技还是部队，挺有意思的。
<OSU_Error> 打不下去星际才转魔兽的好吗。。。
<OSU_Error> moon就是魔兽没比赛了转星际没成功
<zenNamaste> moon已经回来打war3很久了
<zenNamaste> 最近三周打得几盘状态不错了, moon
<OSU_Error> 星际2刚出的时候想转型，没成功。毕竟韩国星际1底子太厚了
<zenNamaste> OSU_Error: 你这都是老新闻了
<zenNamaste> 挖坟
<OSU_Error> 魔兽选手转型星际的成功的只有happy，grubby（已退役），国内macsed算一个
<zenNamaste> lyn星际2貌似有几个小比赛的冠亚军
<onlylove> 够了……不想折腾了，一时一变的需求……
<OSU_Error> 国内现在也算是2线的了
<onlylove> TMD直接把元数据给她，想要什么自己画
<zenNamaste> grubby早就全线去打水友赛了
<OSU_Error> 风格不太一样转型是不太好转
<zenNamaste> 不是风格
<zenNamaste> 是年纪太大了
<OSU_Error> 但是魔兽转型过来的都是微操过硬，但是大局观和运营不行。
<OSU_Error> 国内最老的星际选手F91 30多岁退役也比lyn打得好
<zenNamaste> lyn这把年纪了, 去练星际没有那么多精力, 不能全天全神贯注的去练了.
<OSU_Error> 有没有用过meteor的？给个评价
<OSU_Error> 确实是个原因
<jlzhang> 草，原来分配的是局域网ip
<imtxc> 今儿天气真好
<zhouqt> MeaCulpa:
<zhouqt> imtxc:
<imtxc> zhouqt: 又换 nick
<onlylove> http://www.linuxidc.com/linux2013-09/90320.htm 太恐怖了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Error 404 -www.linuxidc.com- File Not Found or Killed by other files
<onlylove> http://www.linuxidc.com/linux/2013-09/90320.htm 太恐怖了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Hadoop虚拟化的性能对比和调优经验_服务器应用_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<onlylove> 我觉得我需要重启机器了，剪贴板被废掉的感觉真TM难受
<onlylove> 我觉得还是在虚拟机里面上irc好了，至少这个环境我不会乱搞什么，不会有剪贴板失效这种诡异的事情
<onlylove> 不过，ibus-pinyin不是很好用……
<OSU_Error> fcitx sunpinyin+cloudpinyin怎么样？
<onlylove> 先装ibus-google-pinyin试试咋样
<onlylove> 这样应该能略好一点？
<onlylove> 差不多的样子，变竖排了，我习惯横排
<OSU_Error> 感觉有个类似cloudpinyin的东西能好不少
<OSU_Error> fcitx有sougou
<onlylove> 哦，主要是fcitx和sunpinyin主要都是竖排选字，我习惯横排
<OSU_Error> 我的就是横排啊
<onlylove> 找到了，设置里面……
<zenNamaste> fcitx
<onlylove> 不习惯fcitx那个飘着的面板
<onlylove> 不是不想用
 * zenNamaste 蔽组招收廉价实习生! 要求, 会写c和shell的helloworld的在校生.
<onlylove> 哇，我会唉，可惜不是在校生了
<piggybox_> 多廉价？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我们组要的是廉价实习生, 你工资太高, 我们要不起
<OSU_Error> 平时用python和js的路过
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 廉价，这一批毕业的还没有啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 横排很可怕，
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: ... 唉..
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 这一批毕业的是真正的90后么？
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 是呀.
<OSU_Error> 95的现在大一，基本是这个节奏
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 本科的话, 应该是
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我工资不高啊……
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 我自己都是91年的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: rh给的更少
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我习惯横排了
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 小时候没欺负你这样的小弟弟
<zenNamaste> onlylove: nnnd, vmware的员工, 说自己工资不高...
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: ...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 连3K都没有的节奏？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我是外包到vmware的好吧
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那也是vmware这种土豪公司!
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 和vmware的正式员工的工资没法比，外包公司要扒皮
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 自己跟老板商量, 转正
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不靠外包公司了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你怎么不问外包剥削了多少
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 0.1%
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你确定啊，整个外包养活着我们公司呢，虽然不是vmware一家
<zenNamaste> ...
 * zenNamaste 吃饭饭~
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38394
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 斯诺登当选格拉斯哥大学学生校长
<onlylove> 换个浏览器，
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> 就先这样吧……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38395
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 互联网上的安全侦探
<huntxu> gfrog: 。
<gfrog> huntxu:
<huntxu> gfrog: /proc下有什么工具能直接读取到io的状态的吗
<gfrog> huntxu: iozone
<gfrog> iostate
 * gfrog 非基蛙真身
<huntxu> gfrog: 额，不对，我说的是/proc下有没什么接口文件
 * onlylove 觉得看到这篇 文章觉得太太恐怖了  http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-09/90320p2.htm
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 委屈 : 孙子骄傲地把记分册给祖父看。祖父说:"唉,我读书时,历史成绩总是100分,而你才99分。"孙子感到很委屈:"爷爷,你读书的时候,历史要短得多埃"
<onlylove> > joke
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 民心时尚 : 还没出国哪? 还没下海哪? 还没炒股哪? 还没成腕哪? 还没离婚哪? 还没考车牌哪? 还没MBA哪? 还没伊妹儿哪? 还没写本传记哪? 还没在郊外给自个弄块便宜墓地哪?
<onlylove> ^k^: 出来干活！
<^k^> onlylove: 神经错乱 : 有两个公司职员在一个代办点出售某航空公司的各航线的机票,他们工作非常认真,从未出过差错。 一天,一个政府官员走了进来,大声斥责他们的工作混乱,效率太低,当他们看到两个职员无动于衷时,不禁勃然大怒,大吼道:"你们知道我是谁吗?" 这时两个职员才抬起头来,对视
<^k^>  ─> 一下,其中一个对另一个说:"看来,这位先生需要我们帮助,他已经弄不清他自己是谁了。"
<^k^> onlylove, 顺便说一句，你介意我问你一个私人问题吗？  12:07 
<onlylove> ^k^: bot怎么会问我私人问题
<^k^> onlylove, 你多大了？  12:08 
<onlylove> 靠，还真问啊！
<onlylove> 这是BOT么
<piggybox_> o.O
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<imtxc> ^k^: 我靠
<^k^> imtxc, 这是很好的信息。  12:25 
<huntxu> ^k^: onlylove 26了
<huntxu> onlylove: 他不理我
<^k^> huntxu, 我的大脑包含的类别，却没有一个符合您的最后一个输入。  12:33 
<ibodi> 有个  iMac 却不会用，可以格掉装 ubuntu 不？
<imtxc> ibodi: 邮过来我帮你用呗
<zenNamaste> 哪个版本的ubuntu会换成systemd? 我打算转过去
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 两个版本至少吧
<ibodi> imtxc: 不是我私人。没办法给
<archl> zenNamaste: lol
<archl> zenNamaste:  你不想用 wayland 了？
<archl> ibodi: 没关系 mac 我也不会用
<archl> imtxc: 当时用 macbook pro 那个难受
<archl> imtxc: 必须有 tutorial 才能用
<ibodi> archl: 下周上班了，老板给那个MAC 炸办呢？不会用啊
<ywmy210> 大家好。。
<ibodi> 急死人
<^k^> ywmy210:点点点.  12:40 
<ywmy210> 经常看到一件事，那就是买个MAC装XP
<ibodi> 我现在WIN 也不会用了。
<archl> ibodi: 让苹果服务啊
<archl> ibodi: 苹果最优就是售后
<MeaCulpa> MAC应该很容易上手吧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不容易。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我的直觉都不管用
<ibodi> 不过我就需要一个firefox + gedit 就能上班。应该不要太担心。
 * archl 的直觉在混合使用 osx 10.5 windows xp ubuntu 7.10 后开始改变
<piggybox_> ibodi: 装个sublime text或者textmate或者macvim也好。gedit要装x11/gtk呢
<archl> ibodi: 自带的那个也可以用
<ibodi> 我意思是说：文字编辑器。MAC 里面应该有的吧。
<archl> ibodi: 有啊，自带一个吧。
<ibodi> 恩。我就需要最基本的那种
<OSU_Error> mac的textmate听说不错
<onlylove> ibodi: firefox+gedit啊，简单啊，mac很容易满足你的要求
<archl> textmate
<archl> onlylove: 不是啊，是操作方式变化了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: debian8默认是systemd的话，ubuntu应该很快跟上吧，没准1410就是了
<archl> onlylove: 没准儿 debian stable 发布之后 Ubuntu就换上了
<onlylove> archl: 哦，那个是，不过用鼠标没啥感觉吧？
<archl> 鸥鸟；
<archl> onlylove: 有
<OSU_Error> 我用mac最不习惯的就是右键
<archl> onlylove: 鼠标移动轨迹变化
<ibodi> onlylove: 也是。但是 win7 里面那个 text-editor 默认自带的，居然看不懂 gedit 的文字。估计换行符号不一样，统统一行了
<OSU_Error> 双指同时点击算是右键。。。
<onlylove> mac就一个按键，要用右键要用ctrl
<archl> onlylove: 怎么用 dock
<archl> onlylove: 新的鼠标就可以触摸了哦
<archl> onlylove: 你说的是历史了
<onlylove> ibodi: 换行不一样的，ms的换行是/n/r，unix是/r
<OSU_Error> 想象成xfce的dock就行了
<ibodi> 恩
<archl> 没用 xfce
<onlylove> archl: 新鼠标我用过，感觉一般，就那个超级薄的
<onlylove> archl: 蓝牙鼠标
<OSU_Error> 把win7的任务栏变成一个个单独的图标的感觉。
<onlylove> archl: 打游戏超级不爽
<piggybox_> 那个magic mouse用起来很累
<OSU_Error> 既是启动栏又是任务栏
<archl> onlylove:  不知道。你是说什么游戏
<OSU_Error> 那个鼠标感觉不符合人体工程学。。
<piggybox_> 非常不符合
<archl> 全都用触摸板就好了
<onlylove> archl: 那个鼠标用着就别扭，手好像拍在桌子上的感觉
<archl> onlylove: 苹果请你用触摸板
<piggybox_> 不打游戏基本触摸板全搞定
<archl> onlylove: 走了，拜拜
<archl> piggybox_: 游戏可以外接触摸屏搞定
<archl> 23寸触摸屏玩游戏
<onlylove> archl: 你23触摸屏玩魔兽世界给我看
<archl> onlylove: 不玩 mmorpg
<piggybox_> archl: 你说玩angry bird?
<onlylove> archl: 玩的话整死你……
<archl> onlylove:  我发现我从来不玩别人推荐的游戏，我只自己尝试然后推荐给别人
<archl> piggybox_: 打盘 kernel panic？
<archl> onlylove: 触摸屏幕不是玩动作游戏的，是策略游戏的
<archl> onlylove: 动作感应可以玩动作
<onlylove> archl: wii的体感遥控器？
<archl> onlylove: 各种都行
<archl> onlylove: leapmotion也行
<onlylove> archl: 我看同事在wii上玩塞尔达传说，用那个遥控器那叫一个别扭
<archl> onlylove: 砍人么？
<onlylove> archl: 嗯
<piggybox_> 挥剑够累
<archl> onlylove: 玩那个第一人称的恐怖游戏，用鼠标才是真的累！
<archl> piggybox_ onlylove 难道你们不觉得用鼠标更累！
<piggybox_> archl: console上的游戏哪来的鼠标
<onlylove> piggybox_: 不止是挥剑，如果用盾攻击还要出盾
<archl> piggybox_: 如果的话
<piggybox_> 不过我觉得未来属于oculus
<onlylove> piggybox_: 左右手一起上
<archl> 未来属于不玩游戏的人们。。。
<onlylove> archl: 我是键盘流，所有技能有热键
<onlylove> archl: 请把未来带给我，谢谢
<ywmy210> 玩游戏还是摇杆子，比如KOF
<piggybox_> 你说街机呢
<ywmy210> 嗯嗯。。
<onlylove> KOF多无聊，不如无双的打击感好
<ywmy210> 无双也不错。
<ibodi> onlylove: 现在网页开发员，市场价格大概多少啊？
<onlylove> ibodi: 不知道啊，你说的太模糊，网页开发员？开发页游的还是前端啊，php还是R＆R
<ibodi> onlylove: php html css jquery
<ywmy210> 个人发现，学了个大专，出来就没做过跟专业相关的工作。
<onlylove> ibodi: 而且国企，私企，还有外企价格不一样的
<onlylove> ibodi: 纯php还是连着后台服务器一起搞啊
<onlylove> ibodi: 很多小企业你要都做的
<ibodi> 纯
<onlylove> ibodi: 这个不清楚
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 打击，还是任天堂大乱斗最有趣！
<onlylove> ywmy210: 我倒是做过，不过发现国内环境不行
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 玩过三国无双系列再来说话
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不喜环玩
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 无聊，我只追求对手和自己初始一样强的游戏
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 知道一骑当千的群殴快感么
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 无双之类的直接无视
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我宁可睡觉
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你那样不如玩KOF之类的，直接打BOSS，对手上来就秒杀你
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 额。那是一样强么？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 然后打的时间长了，你发现boss越来越弱
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你不懂core玩家的想法，就是找虐
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 知道游戏为啥有nightmare难度么
<ywmy210> 无聊的话也可以玩玩养成类的游戏。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: easy就是消遣用的，hard或者nightmare才是挑战
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 在2000年前，我只玩最高难度
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不论什么游戏
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 但是有个问题是，最高难度需要解锁
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 在那之后，我就把游戏当思维随意的工具了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 所以你还是要从简单开始
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 那时候基本不需要
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 那玩的游戏不一样
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 比方说东方系列，蓬莱人形就是要通关一次才会出现
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不玩东方系列。。。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 没玩过
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 只要在我玩之前出名了的游戏——我基本没碰几个。。。
<onlylove> 当然，东方的弹幕系列比较慢，怒首领蜂系列也慢，彩京的游戏纯粹一个字，快，你运气好躲过去
<ywmy210> 有玩仙剑，古剑，轩辕剑的没？
<jieroarchl> ywmy210: 玩过 轩辕 2和2外传
<onlylove> 仙剑就一和四还成
<jieroarchl> ywmy210: 仙剑1
<onlylove> 消遣的时候玩大富翁3
<jieroarchl> 大富翁太讲究运气了。
<ywmy210> 个人半调子三剑党，正版盗版都玩过。
<imtxc> wesnoth 谁玩过,好玩不
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 怎么算好玩。。。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 就是打发时间的时候能不觉得无聊
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 你又问无理取闹的问题。
<ywmy210> 现在都爪机当道了，没事摸摸手机都够玩的了。
<imtxc> ..
<ywmy210> 话说IRC里怎么玩对话来着？
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 可以，不过你最好英文够好，很多有趣的游戏类型都没翻译
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 各种地图设置
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 足够你这智商的玩1年
<imtxc> ...................
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我没有丝毫鄙视你的意思，等1年之后你去打比赛，就会发现自己被虐而退出。
<imtxc> ..
<ywmy210> jieroarchl: 古剑玩过没？
<jieroarchl> ywmy210: 没见过
<jieroarchl> ywmy210: 2007年后就没在windows下玩游戏了。
<ywmy210> jieroarchl: 额
<onlylove> 我讨厌星之盾
<jieroarchl> imtxc: wesnoth可以看作回合制的魔兽争霸3类似游戏
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 不过都是英雄就是了
<jieroarchl> imtxc: wesnoth里几乎所有的兵种都可以是英雄
<ywmy210> jieroarchl: 现在的大游戏都太烧配置了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying_away: 贵司伙食那么好？
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: wesnoth玩到后来乏味
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 战斗开始冗长，占资源越来越多，兵种成长不够，没有好的mod和地图
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 额有很多mod把。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 不知道，很多年不玩
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 地图啥，自己画。。。
<ywmy210> 再见了各位。
<MeaCulpa> 缺少好的地图
<ywmy210> \q
<ywmy210> :q
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 如果你喜欢竞技就那样了。地图还算挺多的。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 我当时去玩，也打了7~8张对战地图
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 我喜欢成长
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 到后来没有成长空间了
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 说一下，你是1.2时代玩家么？
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 我不喜欢成长，我希望一开始就有一切。对战！
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 忘了啥版本
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 哪一年？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你玩开头，等最后没成长空间了给jieroarchl玩决战
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 2006么。。。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 玩即时战略，开头，就是出飞机侦查全图，战斗机对攻。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 地面推进一起。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你知道，红警要出卫星很困难
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 红警的卫星有地图全亮功能，然后如果没电了，……恩你懂得
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 所以不玩红警
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 玩一上来就能造飞机的
<MeaCulpa> Wind River招聘Linux Development Engineer 最低薪水：12k <- @adam8157 你一个人顶他们一个team了呢。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 没见过一上来科技就全的，从C＆C,帝国时代，文明玩过来，没见那样的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我见过
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不厚道啊，人家都是报最高的，你们丫的报最低
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 人家最低的都秒杀别人最高的，自己考虑
<MeaCulpa> roylez: OpenPower Cummunity 成了loser club了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Canonical...
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • arm平台安装wine的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455668 configure: OpenCL development files not found, OpenCL won't be supported. configure: gstreamer-0.10 base plugins development files not found, gstreamer support disabled configure: OSS sound system found but too old (OSSv4 needed), OSS won't be supported. configure: libcups d
<^k^>  ─> evelopment files not found, CUPS won't be supported. configure: WARNING: libxslt development files not found, xslt won't be supported. configure: WARNING: No sound system was found. …
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: C记啥时候变loser了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Enterprise...
<onlylove> 怎么从mail-list里面挖掘自己需要的东西
<onlylove> http://mail-archives.apache.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: ASF Mail Archives
<onlylove> 我想知道开启超线程的时候，hadoop的slot怎么计算
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 貌似还有人把wesnoth移植到了iPad...
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 但是到后来iPad顶不住内存泄露和cpu
<huntxu> onlylove: 红警可以有裂缝产生器
<onlylove> huntxu: 通常我有更无耻的办法，比方说，对方没有狗的话，去偷钱
<onlylove> huntxu: 偷钱途中顺便看下地图，如果顺利的话，找个薄弱的地方干掉一个电厂，然后一切搞定，电脑的负荷通常是刚刚好，掉一个电厂就没电了
<huntxu> onlylove: 偷钱，欺负电脑偷技术更靠谱
<huntxu> onlylove: 出来直接已经有高级的飞行兵了，一窝蜂过去就行
<onlylove> huntxu: 我通常会遇到缺钱的问题
<onlylove> huntxu: 偷钱是首选
<huntxu> onlylove: 出5个间谍啊，坐一部直升机
<onlylove> huntxu: 遇到狗不就赔了
<huntxu> onlylove: 电脑的狗很容易躲开的啦
<onlylove> huntxu: 我会闲的没事弄一堆工程师，冲进电厂，然后冲进对方基地
<onlylove> huntxu: 要和我比无耻么
<onlylove> huntxu: 同时有两部高科技大厦，有天启，有卫星
<huntxu> onlylove: 我会把磁暴步兵放进多功能车里
<onlylove> huntxu: ……
<huntxu> onlylove: 很好玩的哦
<onlylove> huntxu: 我的多功能车一般装工程师，修坦克
<imtxc> 多功能装超时空才好玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那是2
<imtxc> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 壕，求带走
<onlylove> imtxc: 完了，我把1和2混了
<huntxu> imtxc: 太慢了，超时空掉一个东西
<huntxu> imtxc: 不过还没试过多功能车装辐射工兵
<onlylove> huntxu: 直接自爆卡车冲进去
<huntxu> onlylove: 我还是觉得一堆基洛夫霸气一点
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩MUD不？
<huntxu> onlylove: 现在电脑可以填满屏幕都不怕死机了
<onlylove> huntxu: 基洛夫？一堆爱国者候着
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还求呢
<huntxu> onlylove: 不怕的，数目够多的情况下，掉一个就砸掉一个
<jieroarchl> onlylove 基洛夫最怕的是海上那舰艇，忘记叫什么了
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 神盾
<huntxu> 巡洋舰
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 不是每个地图都能造船
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 哦。那玩意儿可以打着跑
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 还是说苏军那个？
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 苏军那个就算了
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 苏军那个克飞行兵啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 神盾确实跑得够快
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 苏军的防空都属于大范围杀伤，一对一打不过而已
<jieroarchl> huntxu onlylove 我因为红警二，更加反感分不同阵营的。
<huntxu> jieroarchl: lol
<jieroarchl> 所以现在玩 rts，都要求什么都能造
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 这样子你玩wow也会反感联盟和部落
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 没啥啊，偷个对面的基地就好了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 开始时候没有。麻烦
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 额。不知道
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 那没办法，但是后来可以有啊，同时有超时空传送和核弹的感觉
<imtxc> jieroarchl: ...
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 你可以玩共和国之辉选中国
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 当然是神盾
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 和什么都能造没差。。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 闪电风暴刮一次，然后一个核弹扔下去，基本就搞定
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 同时拥有10颗核弹和10个核弹也打不死的怪物机器人
<jieroarchl> cc huntxu
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 两艘神盾就不怕及诺夫了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 对了，可以选尤里
 * pity 有 wikipedia 用户么？请教个关于模板的问题
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。
<jieroarchl> pity: MeaCulpa
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 尤里操作好了很麻烦
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。没怎么玩。。。
<jieroarchl> 红警2时代，我基本不玩游戏。。。
 * pity 想制作一个模板，有时间，地点，人物，故事等需要填写内容的地方，用来录入多个故事
<jieroarchl> 没时间碰电脑
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 我的室友，比我们年纪大，他说最近在玩三国群英传
<pity> MeaCulpa: @酷胖儿
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 诺夫
<MeaCulpa> pity: ?
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 额。三角洲特种部队。。。
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 下载的时候从最新的一个一个往后退，到3才会玩，。。
<pity> MeaCulpa: wikipedia 模板用过没？
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 大航海
<MeaCulpa> pity: 我只用过dokuwiki,
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 没玩过。
<MeaCulpa> pity: 没莫过mediawiki
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 你骗人。
<Saviga> 问下大家，ubunut下安了print screen键截屏后，图片保存在了哪里啊？不在剪切板。。
<MeaCulpa> pity: dokuwiki去问laime
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 我一定会出卖你的！
<pity> MeaCulpa: 呃呃
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: ?
<imtxc> 三国群英转?
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 好吧，看起来确实不想模板 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:MeaCulpa
<^k^> ⇪ t: User:MeaCulpa - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 我当时不喜欢玩，我玩傲视三国。我特别不喜欢个人英雄主义
<sjd_zeus> Saviga /home/user/图片里面
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu14.04仍将不提供VDPAU的开箱即用功能。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455671 也就是说你想用视频硬解的话，还是要自己配置，不像opensuse那样装完直接用播放器就能看。 原因是：要支持VDPAU，安装包要多8.5M大小。 15:13 [ zgreg] mlankhorst, do you know what the situation with vdpau
<^k^>  ─> is on ubuntu? 15:14 [ mlankhorst] zgreg: disabled, for now 15:14 [ zgreg] mlankhorst: I know. why is it still disabled? 15:14 [ mlankhorst] too big to download Those who wanting Me …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38396
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究称中国士兵比20年前更高更胖
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38398
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 亚洲挑战美国的科技领导地位
<sou_> 中国兵胖了？
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  14:40 
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  14:42 
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:57 
<jieroarchl> sou_: 才高了 2cm
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • bash: ctrl+c退出脚本，怎样显示光标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455672 Code: #!/bin/bash echo -e "\033[?25l" echo -e "\033[?25h" && exit 脚本运行一开始关闭光标，结束前恢复光标 可是，如果中途用 ctrl+c 关闭程序，光标还处在关闭状态 请教老大们怎样解决这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-02-19 15:05
<onlylove> 我看着都眼花的表，我就不信那货能看明白
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49000/windows-hole
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 删除管理员权限可屏蔽96%的 Windows 漏洞 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 真欢乐
 * adam8157 set Status to Won't Fix, 爽
<huntxu> gfrog: nmon用过么？
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子渣
<huntxu> roylez: 乐渣，还不快去补习英文
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> adam8157: 找酷胖，他 n+3 了
<adam8157> roylez: N+3是啥
<roylez> adam8157: 盒饭
<adam8157> 还是看不懂...
<roylez> 笨蛋
<roylez> gfrog: 出来告诉你的队友
<adam8157> roylez: 啥意思嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 领盒饭懂不？
<adam8157> roylez: 那我懂
<roylez> adam8157: 没发给我，郁闷了一下午了
<adam8157> roylez: 你不是领过了么
<onlylove> adam8157: 你把啥的status改成不修理了
<adam8157> onlylove: 关了几个bug
<roylez> adam8157: 没有啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 你修好了啊倒是
<adam8157> onlylove: 不修了
<adam8157> roylez: 记得你去年就领了
<adam8157> r
<onlylove> adam8157: 不修就关掉，我也会
<adam8157> roylez: 哦!!!! 我懂了
<adam8157> roylez: 不是那个3年
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你领盒饭了???
 * adam8157 羡慕
<adam8157> roylez: 你要是领了岂不正好
<onlylove> 讨论啥高大上的话题，看不懂
<roylez> adam8157: 就是这个意思啊
<adam8157> roylez: 可惜啊
<roylez> adam8157: 生不逢时啊
 * adam8157 去看看酷胖的N是多少
<roylez> adam8157: 应该问问 freeflying_away 是不是也领了
<roylez> adam8157: 3
<roylez> adam8157: 3 + 3
<roylez> adam8157: 他上个月刚刚拿了 saving fund
<adam8157> roylez: 卧槽, 看看人家的运气
<roylez> adam8157: 哎，最近几个月都没拿什么钱...
<adam8157> January 2011 – Present (3 years 2 months)
<imtxc> onlylove: 土豪之间的对话我们围观就是了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是你司盒饭？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 接着baby care, chit-chating?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我lower my standard, 北京我也求带走了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 盒饭，可乐，脆脆鲨
 * adam8157 被黑了
 * MeaCulpa 求盒饭，脆脆鲨，大瓶子健怡
<bluezd> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> bluezd: 乖
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 门口小卖铺从健怡倒戈到零度了, 只好去超市买了两大瓶屯着
<adam8157> bluezd: 准备好了?
<imtxc> bluezd: 准备好了?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 贵司缺忽悠和苦力双语复合型人才么
<bluezd> adam8157: imtxc 准备啥啊 ?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 缺, 猴总刚走
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我也他对调
<imtxc> 同问
<bluezd> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<imtxc> bluezd: P 最近没有墨迹 啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 因为最近没买东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 猴总收到盒饭没，你知道不？
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠你的运单生成了, 估计这两天就往国内发了
<adam8157> roylez: 没, 他是主动的
<adam8157> roylez: 我司没盒饭这种福利
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看到了
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞, 发出来的话, 大约多久到呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在facebook咱了
<imtxc> adam8157: 一个月?
<adam8157> imtxc: 主要是看海关了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: facebook我几年没上了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还上，专去喷老外，English Teacher
<MeaCulpa> roylez: English Teacher @ China, 很有意思的群体，智商低，嘴巴大，午饭后无聊就去喷他们
<roylez> .....
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得有的English Teacher English还不如我们...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就是我们这里地铁商场里看店的魔都土著小二的级别
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 人家有可能是个强奸犯而已，到这里来躲灾的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 但是人家皮肤比你白
<imtxc> ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那倒是不错，这里自愿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那倒是，但是阿三皮肤比我黑，还是秒了我
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 阿三也是“白”种人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: cpu 98%....三个rsync 2个scp...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你明天WFH好了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 只有雅利安人...伊朗人才是吧，阿三自己...没种，学术未定论
<adam8157> roylez: 得看种姓的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 后天来还电脑
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不行，我要来copy东西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我预感要黑我AT&T
<MeaCulpa> roylez: GSA已经被黑了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你明天拷东西，还电脑，后天请假
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: tmd不让提早
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没有啊，请假啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我问人家的唯一问题就是，能提早么...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不行，所有工作都在后天完成，不能早不能晚
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 龟腚
<gfrog> roylez:
<gfrog> adam8157:
<gfrog> MeaCulpa:
<roylez> gfrog: 吉娃娃你来啦
<bluezd> gfrog:
<adam8157> gfrog:
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 华硕笔记本采用U盘/硬盘安装ubuntu失败，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455674 电脑信息如下： 主板芯片组：SIS 671DX+968 CPU型号：Intel 酷睿2双核 T6670 CPU主频：2.2GHz 总线规格：FSB 800MHz 二级缓存：2MB 制程工艺：45nm 指令集：64bit 显卡芯片：ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啧啧，rsync不堪重负
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 后悔没在windows上弄个，当初觉得cygwin臭不可闻
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 新手初体验 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455675 刚学了几天ubuntu给我以全新的感觉，体会到windows的确是花费了我们很多时间用在无用的地方，一定要认真学好ubuntu,感谢那些无私的奉献者！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hot2710 — 2014-02-19 16:08
<bluezd> zenNamaste: 大象
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 不撸老湿
<sacrrie> amd 的apu加上 ati 6400m显卡的双a卡系统在安装显卡驱动的时候仅仅安装官网的闭源驱动就可以了？感觉偶尔风扇偶尔还是会狂转
<sacrrie> 而且2d加速就是一坨屎啊，系统ui运行起来都卡
<zenNamaste> apu了还需要再加显卡吗...
<zenNamaste> 这配置好奇葩...
<sacrrie> dell的笔记本
<sacrrie> m4040 机身还贴着ubuntu认证标志的，出场是预装ubuntu，到我手里就成了win7了
<sacrrie> 感觉都认证过了为啥还是这么ubuntu不友好
<sacrrie> 唉
<sacrrie> 无语
<sacrrie> 我换个频道再问问
<huntxu> sacrrie: A卡果断开源驱动
<sacrrie> 怎么使用开源驱动？去哪里下载？
<sacrrie> 系统自带的？不成啊，风扇会一直狂转的
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 双显卡啊，我的本也是i5HD3000+GT540M
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不过nv的卡一直没用过
<sacrrie> intel处理器＋n卡 bumblebee给力
<huntxu> adam8157: 出来解答你厂的认证问题
<sacrrie> 我笔记本给送修了，现在弄了一台dell笔记本结果拙计了
<sacrrie> 貌似2d加速就没开开
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 为什么你是大象
<nyfair> huntxu: a卡干嘛要装linux?
<huntxu> sacrrie: 我怎么感觉你应该联系dell靠谱点
<sacrrie> 群里有人是dell amd的apu＋ati显卡的系统么
<huntxu> nyfair: ?
<sacrrie> huntxu, 我也打算去本地售后点问问
<sacrrie> 不过感觉不靠谱啊
<October21> sacrrie: 软件源里有吧？
<October21> sacrrie: 你是双显卡吗？
<October21> 什么系统？
<October21> sacrrie: uname -a
<October21> sacrrie: lspci | grep VGA
<huntxu> nyfair: 我觉得只有intel的卡才能用
<sacrrie> 小城市的售后说不定连ubuntu都没听过
<sacrrie> 是双显卡
<nyfair> huntxu: a卡的linux驱动不能直视，要用linux也是i卡或n卡
<huntxu> nyfair: 不是说开源驱动近些年好了点么
<huntxu> nyfair: 至少要比nouveau强
<October21> sacrrie: dell有说支持吗？
<nyfair> huntxu: 好些了能当饭吃么？ps3模拟器去年都有质的飞跃了，能玩游戏否？
<huntxu> nyfair: 我的标准是nouveau，不是nv闭源驱动 lol
<sacrrie> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7736/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu on Dell Inspiron M4040 | Ubuntu
<sacrrie> 官方认证的说。。。。
<nyfair> huntxu: 你需求低啊，我用linux我不玩游戏至少得让我看片
<huntxu> nyfair: 额，我连片都不看
<October21> sacrrie: 那你付了钱就有权要求服务！
<sacrrie> October21, 我明天问问得了
<October21> nyfair: 软解不满意？
<sacrrie> 感觉真悬，小县城的售后
<nyfair> October21: 相反，我提倡软解
<huntxu> nyfair: 有台台式机是win7直接优酷客户端多好
<October21> sacrrie: 这里有人弄过 amd的
<sacrrie> nyfair:为啥软解啊
<sacrrie> October21:有人弄过？
<nyfair> sacrrie: 硬解是有各种限制的
<nyfair> huntxu: 但是4k这种层次的上什么民用cpu都软解无力
<October21> sacrrie: 之前有个人一直说鄙视 nvida ，他弄好了 apu
<nyfair> 1080p的肯定软解啊，madvr多爽
<sacrrie> nyfair:我对软解硬解的直接印象来自平板电脑放视频
<October21> sacrrie: 通过软件的方式啊
<sacrrie> nyfair:感觉硬解比软解流畅省电
<nyfair> sacrrie: 都有流畅性问题了那当然得考虑硬解
<huntxu> nyfair: 没那么大屏幕。。。
<sacrrie> October21:那我就抱着一丝希望明天去售后看看得了。希望那里有官方oem版的ubuntu
<October21> sacrrie: 那要硬件搞定，平板上是这样吧？
<huntxu> nyfair: 不要欺负穷人
<zenNamaste> 去售后搞linux???
<October21> sacrrie: 建议你自食其力
<sacrrie> October21:说起播放视频，国产平板/CPU我给32个赞
<zenNamaste> 售后不都是高中毕业上个技校学学java然后出来当售后的吗?
<October21> sacrrie: 找 wiki 或 blog 看看，用 google
<sacrrie> October21:我是说那里说不定会有oem版的光碟
<October21> sacrrie: 那是硬件解决了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 毛
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你说的那是研发
<October21> 国内多少做买票
<October21> 国内多少做 mp4 的，你不知道
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦, 不好意思.
<October21> sacrrie: 山寨不是吹的
<zenNamaste> sacrrie: 打电话过去问问, 要是没有就别去了
<sacrrie> October21:我也在找，没啥效果，目测双a平台就这德行了
 * zenNamaste 如果用apu, 绝对不单买显卡了
<October21> sacrrie: amd 支持较好，但不优秀吧？
<sacrrie> zenNamaste:离我家骑自行车二十分钟，也不太远
 * zenNamaste 还是乖乖用intel的显卡好了
<sacrrie> October21:主要是笔记本平台都纠结不清的感觉。装ubuntu也就是学学系统管理学学编程，我凑合用得了
<sacrrie> 等我原来笔记本修好回来就行了，i7 + GT640m 配上bumblebee真心爽快
<sacrrie> 我现在用的dell本 配置实在是让人伤心...
<October21> 你学的那些东西要什么配置？
<October21> 你自己的原因吧？
<October21> 640的显卡不错吧
<sacrrie> October21:我专业上需要用好笔记本来做遥感图像处理和地理信息系统的应用，我现在只能去学院机房上做专业的任务了
<sacrrie> October21:在寝室只能用笔记本学一些不太吃硬件的技术了
<October21> sacrrie: 冒昧的问一句你能远程登录吗？
<October21> s/的/地
<sacrrie> October21:不会啊...再说远程登录干啥啊。一句话问的我这个新手不敢说话了
 * zenNamaste 
<October21> sacrrie: 远程登录学院的主机，就可以不依赖你的硬件了
 * zenNamaste 远程登录没有办法解决吃显卡的应用. 
<MeaCulpa> 北京这时候啥天...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 今儿是个好日子
<andersonv> 各位兄台，cpu 的 run_queue 是什么玩意？
<sacrrie> October21:学院不给这个权限的。另外专业软件用的都是windows平台的，而且都是gui，行不通
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 天气不错, 感觉春姑娘要来的意思
<MeaCulpa> hmm...
<October21> sacrrie: 嗯，那是
<MeaCulpa> 春姑娘
<andersonv> loadavg 的意思好像就是说的 cpu run_queue  的问题。。。
<October21> sacrrie: 这不更好，不用牺牲自己的机子
<October21> :)
 * imtxc 把棉裤一脱,春姑娘就来了
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈
<sacrrie> October21：自己的电脑自己的任务做起来方便么...不知道呢，接下来目测一年都得绑在这个m4040了，祝自个好运得了
<October21> sacrrie: 祝你马到成功！
<gfrog> freeflying_away: 叔儿乃竟然回去了……
<gfrog> roylez: MeaCulpa adam8157 huntxu 电脑没锁屏幕，结果被人冒充了。 T_T
<adam8157> gfrog: 说啥了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你都看到了
<adam8157> gfrog: 没帮你爆料啊
<gfrog> billyway: 比例胃
<gfrog> billyway: 贵RHEL6的ovs版本是哪个？
<adam8157> 比利王
 * adam8157 哈哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> sacrrie: 你去戴尔售后找oem光碟？哈哈哈，你要笑死我？
<onlylove> 靠，当当又吃红色药丸了，他什么时候吃蓝色的
<sacrrie> onlylove:你的意见是....？
<sacrrie> 话说oem版的unbunt镜像官网也没有嘛
<sacrrie> 我找了老半天1了
<onlylove> sacrrie: 售后那帮人能把windows和uefi弄明白已经谢天谢地了
 * gfrog 死基铛原来跟好机油们搅基去了。难怪笑得这么爽朗。
<sacrrie> onlylove：我也感觉不靠谱啊，不是抱着试一试的心态么
<onlylove> sacrrie: 自己动手丰衣足食
<sacrrie> onlylove:动手老半天了，不是想着用出厂镜像一劳永逸么
<onlylove> sacrrie: 至于A卡驱动……唉，就那破烂样子，只要显卡不烧掉就成
<onlylove> sacrrie: 坚持几天，等你电脑修回来
<sacrrie> onlylove:我电脑回来就得2015年元旦了
<sacrrie> 暑假没空回家
<onlylove> sacrrie: 你电脑送月亮上修？
<sacrrie> onlylove:在家送修，修好了我就开学了，暑假没空回家，再到家也就又是一个新年了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问，eth0跟wlan0能不能绑定到一块？如果能，怎么做 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455676 公司拉了两条宽带，没有用多线叠加的路由。一条宽带使用的人比较多，一条是今天刚拉的，只有我一个人用，但是这样的话我的电脑就跟公司的服务器不在一个
<onlylove> sacrrie: 快递咯
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱
<onlylove> sacrrie: 顺便问下，你电脑哪里坏了
<sacrrie> onlylove: 麻烦呢，万一真必须得用再说。在家的时候是键盘和独显都出问题了
<sacrrie> onlylove:送修的时候独显又莫名其妙的好了
<onlylove> sacrrie: 换主板
<onlylove> sacrrie: 没别的办法
<sacrrie> onlylove:在售后点检修的时候我拼命玩游戏运行大量任务各种使唤，独显就是不出问题......我感觉我被笔记本给玩了。在家只要独显一被调用win就蓝屏死机
<sacrrie> onlylove:笔记本修回来我远程指导我爸在liunx系统下再试试独显出问题不出
<zenNamaste> onlylove: efi好懂, windows很难
<roylez> gfrog: 有好事不基渣
<gfrog> roylez: 么得。
<roylez> gfrog: 字都不会写，冇得
<roylez> gfrog: 渣
<onlylove> sacrrie: 我猜是驱动或者显存
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 对你来说好懂
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 都用10天来学, efi能理解的差不多, windows行吗?
<sacrrie> onlylove: 送修之前把我自己插的一条内存条给拔了，然后笔记本本身搁了五六天没通电。不是驱动的问题，当时win系统调用独显蓝屏，ubuntu 用optirun 调用独显也是系统崩溃。说不定是显存之类的。或者说我那块内存条暂时影响了笔记本供电？话说内存条我已经用了一学期没出问题啊...
<sacrrie> windows经常接触说，售后可能比较熟悉，efi就难说了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，你那个是……唉，我说的是uefi的配置，然后现在大部分都是legacy的bios模式，如果换uefi，然后windows7加上efi分区，那帮只会ghost的还能搞定不就不知道了
<sacrrie> 各位再见
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<onlylove> yum怎么查询包……
<October21> man yum
<October21> ：）
<MeaCulpa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> yum search yum
<zenNamaste> onlylove: windows挺简单的, win8直接提供工具转换过去了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 其实, dell的客服MM很萌很厉害的
<CyrusYzGTt> 求图
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 哔～ 警告，时空裂缝 扩大， 修正， 无法修正， 进行再次时空重制
<CyrusYzGTt> 哎～～小说看多了， 看AV 去
<sacrrie> i am back
<sacrrie> 作为新手，我感觉nano神马的最有爱了
<sacrrie> vi和emacs暂时都没有心思接触
<October21> sacrrie: 建议 Gedit
<onlylove> sacrrie: 如果你喜欢nano，可以考虑下emacs，emacs就是一个多功能的nano
<sacrrie> October21:gui下gedit不错，可以加各种有爱的插件
<CyrusYzGTt> nano edit gedit vim +1
<October21> 你就当他是 notepad++吧
<sacrrie> onlylove:进去过一次，deepin-emacs，界面有点复杂，看了看就退了...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: dell的客服mm会的仅限knowledge base里面的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那他们的kb还是挺大的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 能告诉我跳线的针脚
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我已经很满足了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 小了就麻烦了
<sacrrie> 大家irc客户端是xchat用的多么
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 基本各种常见问题都能在KB里面找到，如果找不到，就没法回答了
<zenNamaste> sacrrie: /ctcp nick version 能看到别人用的什么客户端
<sacrrie> zenNamaste: thx！！
<sacrrie> 好用...
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 哔～ 警告，无法完成 时空重制， 进行强行修正 接入 宇宙时空， 地球进入 高速进化模式， 失败惩罚：灭亡，重新繁衍生命，
<zenNamaste> sacrrie: xchat反程序员, 所以大家用的反而少
<CyrusYzGTt> 表示 本人非程序员。用xchat 很好
<sacrrie> zenNamaste: xchat是被介绍的第一款客户端，感觉界面比较友好就一直用了
<zenNamaste> sacrrie: 随便. 顺手就行.
<sacrrie> zenNamaste: 现在在搜索命令行的资料，不会命令不幸福....
<zenNamaste> sacrrie: 反正我用KSIC
<zenNamaste> sacrrie: 同不会用命令行
<CyrusYzGTt> 哎～～小说看多了， 看AV 去
<sacrrie> 你会啊 ，查看对方irc客户端这种的命令啊。还有你是怎么@特定的人发言啊，我是用tab键补全姓名在自己加个：的
<onlylove> sacrrie: 他也是tab补全的
<sacrrie> onlylove: 这样啊...我还以为是啥特殊命令呢
<onlylove> sacrrie: 至于后面的冒号，是根据客户端决定的
<nyfair> nano当然比emacs/vim好用，这还有假
<October21> sacrrie: xchat不用补
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat可以自定义， 不需要重启客户端
<sacrrie> 我这里是有人@我发言了就高亮成红色了，好醒目
<October21> sacrrie: 我们会收到提醒
<CyrusYzGTt> sacrrie§ hallo
<nyfair> xchat太臃肿了，貌似还要钱？
<CyrusYzGTt> linux free
<sacrrie> 嘿 ，不用冒号也可以啊 October21
<nyfair> linux又没多少人用
<onlylove> 没有二进制还是啥的，忘了
<nyfair> 不过irc也没多少人用
<sacrrie> xchat收费？
<October21> nyfair: win 下有个免费的编译版本  好像hexchat
<onlylove> 忘了xchat怎么回事了
<sacrrie> irc我感觉是老外的一些old school geek用的多
<nyfair> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat
<^k^> ⇪ t: XChat - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<sacrrie> 小时候老是特想和老外交流，没通道
<nyfair> sacrrie: windows版本收费
<October21> nyfair: 你元旦来 feenode 没？
<sacrrie> nyfair: 收费就更没人用了
<October21> nyfair: 有免费的编译版，你没找到？
<sacrrie> freenode 现在连接的速度比半年前慢了一些
<nyfair> sacrrie: 不不，你自己拿源代码编译就不用花钱
<nyfair> October21: 我不用干嘛要去找
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王！
<sacrrie> xchat怎么发表情啊
<October21> nyfair: 在元旦那天，那群老外玩的很 H，各种刷屏
<nyfair> October21: 哪群？
<October21> nyfair: 临时建的吧？为了迎接新年
<sacrrie> 除了nano写代码，gcc来编译，有没有啥简洁轻便的ide适合写点c语言的啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃居然不锁屏的
<gfrog> freeflying: 上午走的急，忘了
<freeflying> gfrog, ctrl+alt+l
<gfrog> freeflying: 没来得及按啊，匆匆忙忙跑了
<freeflying> gfrog, 考试通过了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯
<sacrrie> 我有次在机房没锁屏被人在人人网上写了诸如昨晚一夜撸了三次之类的话
<onlylove> 高大上们都被盗用过身份啊……
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃以后要经常去学车了
<gfrog> freeflying: 科目2+3应该是2周
<gfrog> freeflying: 外加几天考试
<freeflying> gfrog, 这么快啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 速成嘛
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃果然高大上啊, 总裁班啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 约车票一次打出来
<gfrog> freeflying: 擦，最便宜那个渣渣班儿啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 现在还可以这样啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩
<onlylove> 下班
<MerlinDou> when I run x application, I awlays show "Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion"
<MerlinDou> why?
<freeflying> gfrog, 那要不多久就可以开车了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不见得，我比较担心动手操作
<freeflying> gfrog, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=22559524495&clk1=d533b632ae9f1f42448dad670594570d&upsid=d533b632ae9f1f42448dad670594570d
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ INBIKE 自行车头盔骑行头盔死飞山地车头盔 一体成型骑行装备-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog> freeflying: 买个靠谱的头盔吧叔儿，
<MerlinDou> æ°´
<gfrog> freeflying: 不应该在安全设施上省钱
<freeflying> gfrog, 等你去大英帝国上给我带啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 你的背包里隔层和口袋多吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 两个大隔层+一个小前袋，大隔层里总共有6个小格装杂物
<freeflying> gfrog, 骑行时效果如何
<gfrog> freeflying: 不爽。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我骑车不喜欢背包。但是要背本子没办法
<yunfan> at hefei now
<freeflying> gfrog, 呵呵  不过我骑车很少带包, 不远
<freeflying> yunfan, lol
<freeflying> yunfan, 你不会第一次去合肥吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 背包对腰背的压力都很大
<freeflying> gfrog, 东西不多还好啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 有包总会有感觉的，不如塞骑行服的背袋里
<yunfan> freeflying: damn hefei airport, fucking less seats
<yunfan> which cost me 50 yuan at KFC
<freeflying> yunfan, 你像我学习 , 我几年都没在机场买过吃喝的
<yunfan> need to go
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说ipad怎么连打印机打印呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，没搞过这么高大上
<freeflying> gfrog, ipad能直接连nas不
<gfrog> freeflying: qnap不是有一套软件么，用那个连呗
<freeflying> gfrog, iphone上的照片能直接在apple tv上播放吗
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • bash:怎样让read只读取数字？或者怎样禁止输入非数字？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455678 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-02-19 18:27
<gfrog> freeflying: 这倒能
<freeflying> gfrog, 不错, 我去搞个apple tc
<freeflying> gfrog, 是不是还需要个airport啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像直接用atv就行。
<gfrog> freeflying: airplay现在很多电视盒子都支持的
<freeflying> gfrog,  这么先进啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的moto g到了, 做工很好
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  18:53 
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<sacrrie> #include<stdio.h>
<sacrrie> #include<stdlib.h>
<sacrrie> int main()
<sacrrie> {	
<sacrrie> 	char count, *ptr;
<sacrrie> 	ptr=(char *)malloc(35*sizeof(char));
<^k^> sacrrie:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<sacrrie> 	}
<sacrrie> 	//*p='\0';
<October21> 这么快就挂了？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<sacrrie> 好了
<sacrrie> 解封了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2q86IKx5IAABs8fTr7FgAALrRQLu-WYAAG0J996.jpg 好拉风的水下千手观音
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求救】easybcd设置不当导致无法启动win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455679 起因 ： 一直以来win7引导ubuntu12.04都好好的。（当初用的是easybcd设置的，win7引导界面之后还是会有紫色的grub界面）今天ubuntu12.04又一次提醒software update了，我自然就安装了。然后它说要重启，
<andersonv> 各位兄台，服务器上面安装 python 2.7 只能通过源码编译么？可有 pip 之类的工具安装么？
<jusss> sacrrie: ?
<jusss> sacrrie: 你写那么一长串就是为了个指针初始化？
<jusss> 好安静
<bcao> 好奇 ^k^ 是bot吗？
<whsailing> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> 人机合一
<linyu> hi,我想在一个c程序里面加一个命令行的用户界面,用户敲命令,程序执行相应的动作.有没有什么库可以拿来用啊?我不想自己去实现一个shell的功能.
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 哔～ 警告，任务提示：不能伤害百姓， 否则同样失败，
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 哔～ 警告，进入 末日模式， 倒数 5年后发生，可以阻挡事件发生，
<CyrusYzGTt> 哎～～小说看多了， 看AV 去
<jusss> linyu: read()呀
<whsailing> linyu，将输入流转给system函数就可以了吧
<jusss> system()也可以
<jusss> whsailing: 总感觉system()很怪异。。。
<whsailing> system本来就是来执行命令的
<jusss> whsailing: 据说perl脚本调用程序也是这种system这样的，突然感觉还是bash好
<whsailing> 很多时候C语言写麻烦，如果在C里面调用system就方便多了
<linyu> jusss, whsailing :相当于在程序里面嵌入一个shell，只不过执行的命令不是系统的命令，是我自己实现功能。
<jusss> whsailing: 在c里面调用system不能通用
<jusss> whsailing: 一个是bash一个是dos...
<whsailing> linux下也可以调用system啊
<jusss> whsailing: 可以，只是感觉很怪异。。。
<whsailing> 其实我一直都是这样干的
<jusss> whsailing: 还真的很少用system()的
<linyu> read（）不能完成命令的解析工作，system（）没法执行我自己在程序里面实现的功能
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> linyu: 你今年17了？
<whsailing> linyu，你是想在C程序中执行bash命令？？
<linyu> 相当想找个bash
<jusss> linyu: 高中生？
<linyu> ？？？
<jusss> linyu: 你是高中生吗？
<linyu> 不是阿
<jusss> linyu: 那是初中生？
<maplebeats> linyu: 幼儿园？
<jusss> linyu: 2年前我也是高中生
<linyu> 相当于我已经有了几个函数实现了一些功能，我希望有个简单shell，能用交互的方式调用它
<jusss> linyu: read() string函数
<linyu> 需要一个简单点shell框架
<jusss> shell框架是啥
<jusss> linyu: shell直接跟内核挂钩，难道你写的东西要直接搞内核？
<maplebeats> linyu: 太高级了，听不懂
<whsailing> 理解不了你说的
<linyu> 额，我自己再找找
<jusss> linyu: read()读取 string库函数判断，不是很好吗
<jusss> 再加个if之类的判断语句
<whsailing> 实现方法是很多的，
<linyu> 是，从头也可以自己做，但是自己就要写shell的parse逻辑，大的循环，还有自己要来控制进程的fork和wait，太麻烦了
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 好复杂，一点没懂
<jusss> 我还没写过fork之类的
<jusss> 最多只写过一点pthread的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 人鸡合一？
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 经验：U盘grub4dos引导安装Kylin13.04。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455680 今天在一台DELL 755（2007年老机），Sandisk Cruzer 4GB U 盘（带U3 虚拟光驱，没用的功能！），利用Grub4dos 引导Kylin.iso安装到硬盘扩展分区，成功！ U 盘一个分区，以前不记得用什么软件格式化的。用Bootice
<^k^>  ─> ,对U盘的MBR 主引导分区写入Grub4dos(0.46a), 然后拷贝grldr，....kylin13.04.iso到 u 盘根目录。 menu.lst 文件内容： title Ubuntu find --set-root /ubuntukylin-1 …
<jusss> ifdef endif是什么语言里的？
<jusss> c里有吗？
<endle> jusss, C 有 #ifdef
<jusss> endle: 哦
<jusss> endle: 我没看过关于宏的东西，刚才看exim的配置文件一大堆.ifdef .ifndef endif 之类的懵了
<endle> jusss, exim 是什么。。。
<jusss> endle: 一个邮局软件
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装时找不到文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455681 title Install Ubuntu 12.04 root (hd0,0) kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd (hd0,0)/initrd.lz 将casper文件夹目录下的vmlinuz和 initrd.lz复制或解压到C盘根目录下。is
<lainme> jusss: 你用exim要干嘛？发邮件？
<jusss> lainme: 嗯
<jusss> lainme: 在看exim怎么设置tls
<lainme> jusss: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Exim_with_Remote_SMTP_server
<jusss> lainme: 天朝的邮局使用tls但是不用认证也不用starttls
<^k^> ⇪ t: Exim with Remote SMTP server - ArchWiki
<jusss> lainme: fetchmail需要mta,要是用fetchmail拉邮件得找个mta
<lainme> jusss: 其它的我不懂，只用exim弄过gmail
<jusss> lainme: 你都有vps了为啥不自己建个邮局用
<lainme> jusss: 都被认为是spam
<jusss> lainme: 又不是动态ip 不会把你划spam的
<jusss> lainme: 你也有域名的呀
<MeaCu1pa> 发现很久不运动，骨骼都有疏松
<MeaCu1pa> 爬个楼梯都会酸痛...
 * MeaCu1pa 要是在美国，这样下去就能有专属车位了
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<uuair> hi,linux下，你们有什么漏洞扫描器么？nessus好像免费的只能扫内网
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小学生的爆笑答案让老师很无语 : 语文课上,老师问:"谁能解释下班师回朝是什么意思?"小明马上答道:"是指打了败仗。"老师满脸疑惑,问道:"你为什么这样说?"小明:"都搬着尸体回去了,不是打败了是什么。"老师。。。
<jiong_> .
<knownbad> 测试。
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  04:05 
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 但疼？
<knownbad> 没你屁眼疼。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你怎么知道的
<knownbad> 我戳的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你没那个能力
<knownbad> 好吧，我拿干面棍子。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 擀面棍
<knownbad> 我拼音差啊。
<ofan> yoooo
<beefcafe> 早
<OSU_Error> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-20
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=38403
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 数学证明因为太长而无法被人类验证
<onlylove> FB 19B 收购whatsapp!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装时出现 "归档镜像" 是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455684 用U盘(Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2制作的启动盘)在实体机上安装 UBUNTU 12.04 时出现 "归档镜像" 是什么,选择默认的,然后就一直卡在一个没有图,没有文字的界面上了,我在VBOX上安装时没有出现这个问题,求
<^k^>  ─> 高人指教!!!!!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 firlszhou — 2014-02-20 9:36
<jieroarchl> onlylove: whatsapp 不明白是什么玩意，不懂
<uuair> 我被一个channel给ban了怎么办？应该是我总掉线造成的。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 好像是阅后即焚？
<onlylove> uuair: 找op
<onlylove> uuair: 没别的办法
<uuair> onlylove：都进不去，找那个op啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 好像不是。
<onlylove> g whatsapp
<piggybox> jieroarchl: 和微信差不多
<jieroarchl> piggybox: 哦。
<^k^> onlylove: whatsapp http://lmgtfy.com/ |WhatsApp| Messenger :: cross-platform mobile messaging app for iPhone, BlackBerry, Android, Windows Phone and Nokia. Send text, video, images, audio for |...|
<jieroarchl> 微信是啥。。。
<piggybox> jieroarchl: 你现在在哪个国家呆着呢？
<jieroarchl> piggybox: 中国
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 手机版对讲机
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 具体原理不明
<jieroarchl> onlylove: qq也能那样用了，见过
<onlylove> jieroarchl: OTT应用
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 而且可以和qq号绑定
<onlylove> piggybox: 你别问他在哪个国家，他不是大多数中国人里面的
<onlylove> piggybox: 人刚从袋鼠国回来没多久
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ARM视频教程嵌入式Linux培训班视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455685 ARM处理器是Acorn计算机有限公司面向低预算市场设计的第一款RISC微处理器。更早称作Acorn RISC Machine。ARM处理器本身是32位设计，但也配备16位指令集。一般来讲比等价32位代码节省达35%，却能保
<onlylove> uuair: 你，还是乖乖的该干啥干啥去吧，别玩irc了
<uuair> 还有个奇怪的问题，我电脑的饿FQDN，是个陌生的域名，这是咋回事？
<uuair> onlylove:为什么？
<onlylove> uuair: 看着闹心
<uuair> onlylove:我怎了？
<onlylove> uuair: 上上下下的累不累
<uuair> onlylove:不累，网有问题。
<onlylove> uuair: 我估计那个op看着累，就把你ban了
<uuair> onlylove:你知道，为什么我电脑的FQDN是个陌生域名这个问题是怎么回事么？我再hosts啊，hostname啊什么文件里都看了，明明我设置了a域名，结果显示的是b域名。
<uuair> onlylove:我那个可能ban了几天了，估计是前几天夜里我总上来下去闹得，没办法，网不好啊。
<suokunlong> 大家好，第一次来这个中文IRC
<onlylove> uuair: fqdn是啥
<onlylove> uuair: 貌似还有个name在switch上
<uuair> onlylove:就是自己电脑的那个名字啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 好了，重新修訂了 微信在 wikipedia的首段描述
<uuair> onlylove:我去看
<onlylove> uuair: hostname命令改下，然后编辑/etc/hostname（不一样的发行版不一样）再编辑/etc/hosts，应该就好了
<suokunlong> 问一下，ubuntu中文网站的翻译有人在做吗，好多都没翻译 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu | 最受欢迎的免费操作系统
<onlylove> uuair: 实在不放心就重启下
<uuair> onlylove:问题是我用hostname -f看，都是我自己的域名啊。。
<uuair> onlylove:重启了，而且是新的vps
<onlylove> uuair: 直接hostname显示啥
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49013/the-100-best-jobs?p=1#comments
<uuair> [root@uuair uuair]# hostname -f
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 2014年全美最佳职业TOP100，程序员排第一 - 开源中国社区
<uuair> uuair.cn
 * zenNamaste 招收廉价猴子(实习生)
<alvin_rxg> Title: 我住的大城市 (@ uuair.cn)
<onlylove> uuair: 那如果主机没问题，那就是switch上的问题了
<uuair> Trying 50.31.252.20...
<uuair> Connected to s01.icholand.net
<uuair> 那个s01的域名
<uuair> 就是我不认识的
<onlylove> uuair: 你可以ping www.baidu.com看看嘛
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<onlylove> PING www.a.shifen.com (180.76.3.151) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 180.76.3.151: icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=161 ms
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 猴子。。。
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 找新猴子啊
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 恩, 我们组好多猴子, 比如我
<maplebeats_> 谁知道cherrytree可以在mac下编译不
<suokunlong> > (10时04分49秒) suokunlong: 问一下，ubuntu中文网站的翻译有人在做吗，好多都没翻译 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> suokunlong:(eval):1: syntax error, unexpected tIDENTIFIER, expecting ')' (10时04分49秒) suokunlo
<suokunlong> 没人理我。。。
<uuair> onlylove:搞不定了
<jieroarchl> suokunlong: 才不到1分鐘就說沒人理你——我們不理你了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://item.yixun.com/item-3061.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【Sennheiser 森海塞尔HD650】Sennheiser 森海塞尔 HD650 发烧级系列 耳机【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<onlylove> suokunlong: 那是ubuntu公司的事情
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_: 你問作者
<suokunlong> 哦哦哦。。。
<onlylove> suokunlong: 这里有ubuntu公司员工，你问他们去
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买不起.
<maplebeats_> jieroarchl: 哎，晚上回来编译一下。。。gtk2开发的，应该可以的吧，或许。。
<zenNamaste> suokunlong: 我觉得, 翻译什么的还是省了吧...
<suokunlong> @ubuntu公司的员工，我想向ubuntu中文网站贡献翻译，如何参与？
<jieroarchl> suokunlong:  ubuntu這4年，在逐漸的去社區化，不幫忙了。
<maplebeats_> suokunlong: 哦，你要做这上翻译吗？上次有人在招人做汊化来着
<maplebeats_> suokunlong: 在论坛里
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 有人要抢你工作咯, 蓉蓉
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我选择了重新包装, 下单后顺丰没噶苏我多少钱啊
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: happy是dd把。
<suokunlong> 不是抢工作，我是看到很多没有翻译完成的，心里着急啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 重新包装需要时间的..
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 只要管debian好了
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 恩.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 重新包装收5刀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 一般第二天才能包装好, 然后告诉你尺寸和重量
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_: gtk2的，你去port一下。
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_: port到gtk3，然後就可以網路運行了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 哦
<maplebeats_> jieroarchl: - -
<maplebeats_> jieroarchl: 蛋蛋疼
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 看来这回31刀的东西回来至少要45刀了
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_: 你不錯還有感覺
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 乃买的什么??
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 45刀???? 我擦...
 * jieroarchl 沒從美國買過啥，只買過 nexus 7
 * maplebeats_ 我的nexus7 也是美版的
<suokunlong> maplebeats_: 汉化翻译的帖子已经找到了，多谢
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_:  老版本的 nexus 7 不好用啊，和nexus galaxy 沒啥區別
<maplebeats_> jieroarchl: 我是2013版的:D
<maplebeats_> 我了个去，这个DB有6000多个表
<uuair> onlylove：帮我看一下#centos里面，op是谁把。
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_: 我終於用上 android 了哈
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_: 恩。畫地圖
<onlylove> 靠，那个女人是疯子么……
<onlylove> uuair: 那个好像要注册用户，我不是注册用户
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 什么女人
<uuair> onlylove:哦。。。。好吧，那我去网上搜搜吧。
<onlylove> uuair: 你换个nick不行么？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦。突然想起那个叫啥来着的上海孩子不来了哈
<onlylove> uuair: 一般不会ban ip
<uuair> onlylove:。の。。。是啊，我井了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: l5e啊
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 没开学？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 怎么可能没开学哦
<onlylove> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Oowe3jLEgesJ:www.icpchaxun.com/yuming/uuair.cn/+&cd=3&hl=zh-CN&ct=clnk&gl=sg
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 你都能记住。。。
<^k^> ⇪ t: uuair.cn,个人资料信息
<onlylove> uuair_: 你这居然备案
<maplebeats_> 我估计cherrytree没多久就要切到gtk3了，作者好像已经编译出了gtk3.6 for windows
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我说的是给我安排工作的那个女人
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哈哈果然是那个女人
<onlylove> jieroarchl: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-09/90320p2.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Hadoop虚拟化的性能对比和调优经验 第2页_服务器应用_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 这个疯女人
<uuair_> onlylove: cn域名不备案怎么办
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 你给我这种，链接之外，我一句也看不懂的。。。
<onlylove> uuair_: 你就别申请.cn
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 看作者
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦。没啥，就是个编辑而已。
<onlylove> uuair_: .info .me那么多
<zenNamaste> uuair_: 申请个  xxx.gov.cn
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 编辑，搞毛，她才不是编辑
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 就是你上司？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你以为
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 儿童相机
<freeflying> NND, 这破三星的S2, 都搞死了两块电池了
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 给买个二手傻瓜机子就好了啊。
<onlylove> freeflying: 侯总开始倒卖儿童相机了？
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 不经摔
<pity> 看来 Ubuntu 真的和 Meizu 合作了
<freeflying> onlylove, 毛啊, 给我儿子买的
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 我妹就用2006年老旧的500万像素
<onlylove> freeflying: 什么东西禁摔啊
<pity> 有见到样机的么？
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 他把我家里一个canon的傻瓜机给摔坏了
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 我妹是不摔电器，除此之外，都摔
<onlylove> pity: 据说当当那有样机 cc adam8157
<onlylove> 晕，adam没来
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那怎么需要合箱?
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  让adam 介绍你美女
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 拉倒吧
<freeflying> zenNamaste, amazon肯定外面套了个大箱子,让他们重新包一下
<pity> onlylove: 阿当没在
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 他自己还单着呢吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 好吧. ... ....
<onlylove> pity: 你下次见了问问就是
<pity> onlylove: 我就是有点儿好奇 Ubuntu 的手机会长成什么样儿
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 上次他给我拉来个漂亮的办信用卡。
<jieroarchl> pity: 会是铁块
<jieroarchl> pity: 最大的砖块
<onlylove> freeflying: 侯总找人设计个橡胶防震套，就像硬盘防震那个，套相机外面
<pity> jieroarchl: ...
<jieroarchl> pity: 就和 jolla 那个差不多
<freeflying> onlylove, 选择没傻瓜机了
<pity> jieroarchl: 得，这个也没见过
<jieroarchl> pity: 到目前为止 单纯linux的不像砖块的就是 hp的webos了
<onlylove> freeflying: 老实说，我觉得单反更娇贵
<jieroarchl> pity: 其他厂商的都方形
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你可以设计一个圆形的手机
<pity> jieroarchl: 看到了……
<freeflying> onlylove, 这还用说啊, 这些都是精密光学仪器
<pity> jieroarchl: 太方的不好看
<jieroarchl> pity: webos的像是被海水冲圆悠悠的砖
<jieroarchl> pity: 不过我觉得linux手机还没出过难看的。
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以一个傻瓜机，套上个防震套就好
<onlylove> freeflying: 或者和你儿子说，就买一个，摔坏了就不给了
<pity> jieroarchl: 没出过好看的？还是没出过难看的啊
<jieroarchl> pity: 没难看的啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 或者说，摔坏了想再买，就要如何如何的条件
<jieroarchl> pity: 一共没几台。。。
<pity> jieroarchl: 呃
<onlylove> 我喜欢n9可惜太贵
<onlylove> 诺基亚把自己玩死了
<jieroarchl> pity: web os 的几台， nokia 的 3台，firefox 的几台。。。
<jieroarchl> pity: jolla的一台
<pity> jieroarchl: 看来我关注的太少
<ibodi> jieroarchl: 你卖手机啊？
<jieroarchl> ibodi: 不卖
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 你是卖手机的啊, 居然这么多
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 只是听说的
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 我没碰过webos不过想过给妹妹买个当生日礼物
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 但是从美国的运费竟然$30，算了和机子价格一样多
<onlylove> 求当jiero的妹妹！
<jieroarchl> onlylove: lol
<ibodi> 还在CARSS P？
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 cherrot
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 早~
 * jieroarchl 现在只有3台手机 n900诺基 sony&eric的某音乐机 和不知厂商的的 galaxy nexus
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 早，你的年纪还小。我周围的老姑娘们都在找人帮忙造人了
<ibodi> 是否买个 sam notes 一了百了？
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 找你帮忙？ 好事儿啊
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 送我个webos的手机呗
<ibodi> 感觉 7“ 还是太大了
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 和我不着调
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我没有啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  MeaCulpa 有一台库存不用，你问他
<whsailing> jieroarchl,老姑娘有多老
<jieroarchl> whsailing:  24~26吧。
<whsailing> jieroarchl,这也叫老
<whsailing> 大学刚毕业而已
<jieroarchl> whsailing: 恩。否则我27的也不是老人
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 帮忙造人是啥意思？
<whsailing> jieroarchl，26算么？？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 这还叫老姑娘？
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 就是要孩子，结婚
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不是么？
<jieroarchl> whsailing: 额。
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 还以为嫌弃自家的基因不好找外人帮忙呢。。。。
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 你说“帮忙”造人
<whsailing> jieroarchl，表示不知爱情为何物
<jieroarchl> whsailing: 爱情就是喜欢程度*回忆重要性*时间积累
<ibodi> 爱情 = 爱 + 情 :D
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的wp还没到啊
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 太过分了。
<whsailing> 好像ubuntu手机没消息了
<ibodi> 培训了一个小时， 发觉 MAC 比 ubuntu 优秀
<jieroarchl> ibodi: 果然接受培训了哈。
<jieroarchl> ibodi: mac 哪里优秀？
<ibodi> 不培训不行啊，啥也不懂
<jieroarchl> ibodi: 功能多
<ibodi> 直觉，感觉APPLE 好
<whsailing> ibodi，mac电脑买不起
<jieroarchl> ibodi: 多屏幕不烦人，换窗口不烦人
<jieroarchl> ibodi: 提示，边角，都比ubuntu好
<whsailing> 感觉用ubuntu＋gnome3还好中
<jieroarchl> whsailing:  ubuntu的gnome3还能用么。。。
<whsailing> 我一直在用啊
<ibodi> jieroarchl: 还不熟悉，慢慢摸。对了MAC 里面这么装 LAMP ?
<jieroarchl> ibodi: 虚拟机才能装 LAMP
<jieroarchl> ibodi: 另外，苹果系统没稳定到LAMP的境界，所以苹果不出产服务器了
<ibodi> jieroarchl: 我意思说，有想类似的：apache + php + mysql 不？在MAC 里？
<piggybox> ibodi: 装个mamp
<ibodi> 好的
<jieroarchl> ibodi: 就是把l换成m呗。。。
<ibodi> 恩。也听说有个WAMP
<ibodi> XAMPP
<zenNamaste> 还有个aamp
<whsailing> file:///home/whiz-zhd/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202014-02-20%2010:52:41.png
<piggybox> jieroarchl: 出还是出的，不过没见过有人用
 * jieroarchl 想要看 zenNamaste 最近的照片，到底有多胖了
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 不行.
<ibodi> 我也想看看那？
<freeflying> gfrog, wp是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: win phone啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 还木有到
<ibodi> wordpress
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的moto g拿到了, 做工很值得啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天C社和魅族发布啊
<maplebeats_> gfrog: 发布了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃拿到手机了啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 你的魅族
<imtxc> gfrog, freeflying , happyaron 晒乃的mx3出来啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 我都不是C记员工, 怎么会有呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 我买的nokia啊，没敢买meizu
<imtxc> freeflying: 暂时还是嘛
<freeflying> gfrog, 贵司不是要发吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 等着发布了再看看情况
<gfrog> freeflying: 发毛儿，当年发过N4嘛……
<freeflying> 凌晨五点，Facebook CFO 盯着微信、Line 不断增加的用户数，忧心忡忡：“老板，我们的移动通信应用弱爆了，要不收购一个吧？”睡眼惺忪的马克•扎克伯格揉了揉眼睛：“What's up，buddy？”五分钟后。CFO：“报告老板，已经把 #WhatsApp 收购了。”
<freeflying> gfrog, N4又不是合作
<happyaron> imtxc: 你送我一个就有了啊。
<maplebeats_> gfrog: ubuntu touch for N7啥时候出呀
<maplebeats_> ll
<ibodi> 非死不可
<ibodi> 不要因为死，而不好好活着！
<whsailing> 什么时候直接来个官方的ubuntu硬件的
<gfrog> freeflying: 合作也不会发的。一人发一个bug倒有可能
<happyaron> whsailing: 做不起
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 貌似只有sales能拿到发的吧
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯。
<happyaron> gfrog: 早上起来又呗assign了三个ibus的bug。
<happyaron> 苦逼啊
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<freeflying> happyaron, 啧啧
<freeflying> happyaron, 你们不是要换fcitx了吗
<happyaron> freeflying: 1404决定保守
<happyaron> freeflying: 于是我都快被两边分尸了。
<freeflying> happyaron, lol
<ibodi> 13.04 想升级 13.10 老是 error, 不想重装，有啥办法？
<happyaron> ibodi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<freeflying> gfrog, 推荐个网络播放器(音乐的)
<gfrog> freeflying: 有道啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 硬件啊, 最好能输出连接到我的bose music wave上
<gfrog> freeflying: ipod啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，网络的…… ipod touch 装有道
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<ibodi> :)
<ibodi> :D
<ibodi> :p
<ibodi> :|
<ibodi> :(
<ibodi> :$
<piggybox> 有道不是词典么？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 网页文字显示不全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455687 我的是ubuntu 12.10 64位系统，最近不知道怎么了，网页里面有些文字不显示了，flash插件是好的。哪位大神知道什么原因造成的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cck2004041 — 2014-02-20 11:21
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 5s 电池你正常使用能用两天不
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不能
<imtxc> ..
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我百天不用, 晚上发发微信. 就不行了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 使用量?
<imtxc> 好吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 到晚上一般就40%了, 所以一般就睡觉充电, 不敢第二天接着再用
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 比我的butterfly略好, 不过毕竟屏幕/cpu都渣好多
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 屏幕确实一般
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 一般????
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 因为比我的盖世兔好啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你要考虑5k这个价位的手机, 这已经是最渣得了
<imtxc> 也对哦...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 别拿四年前的产品比好伐?!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 现在2krmb的android手机, 屏幕好过5s的有的是, 你信不?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 简单点儿, lumia 920, 现在1600的价位
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 灭掉5s的屏幕跟玩儿似的
<jieroarchl> f-droid 没啥好玩意儿啊。
<jieroarchl> 还比不上 maemo 的。。。
<October21> jieroarchl: 你可以反映嘛
<October21> 其实 google play 上也有不少 os app
<jieroarchl> October21: 反映啥？
<jieroarchl> October21: 哦。看到了 https://guardianproject.info/apps/
<^k^> jieroarchl: ⇪ Secure Mobile Apps | The Guardian Project
<October21> jieroarchl: 你嫌他的应用少，就把你知道的反映给他们
<jieroarchl> October21: 我不知道。我刚刚用 android
<imtxc> 可惜黑莓装不了我需要用的几个应用, 不然秒杀安卓  cc MeaCulpa
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对,昨天玩儿同事的 htc one 来着,那屏幕挺好啊
<October21> jieroarchl: 你的要求比较高，还是从 google play 中挑选应用算了
<jieroarchl> October21: google play是那种不反感广告和各种泄露的人才去的地方
<October21> jieroarchl: 所以说你要求高
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实你该买920的
<October21> 你需要远离网络，因为无法保护你的隐私
<gfrog> freeflying: 为啥呢？
<gfrog> freeflying: 能跑win8么？
<jieroarchl> October21: 我不在意隐私
<jieroarchl> October21: 我把窗帘啥的都扯了
<October21> 你不将某些人认为的隐私当做隐私。:)
<October21> jieroarchl: 你强迫别人看你的隐私？ :)
<jieroarchl> October21: 额？有么。
<jieroarchl> October21: 动物世界里怎么使劲，都是动物
<October21> 这和海南的老头有异曲同工之妙
<October21> 不要窗帘的话，也要避免别人看到吧？ :)
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu加速新版进程MWC或迎新突破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455689 日前，Ubuntu终于收获了一枚“重量级”的运营商盟友——沃达丰(Vodafone)。该公司还进一步解释到："作为CAG的一员，沃达丰将与国内和跨国运营商一道，共同商讨Ubuntu对于智能手机的发展所能产生的影
<^k^>  ─> 响。作为全球顶级电信企业之一，沃达丰拥有大约4.11亿用户，股权遍布近30个国家、以及拥有大约50家网络合作伙伴"。 很多详细 http://www …
<jieroarchl> October21: 额。只有想看的人才能看到。
<October21> 我的意思不止于此
<gfrog> freeflying: 办公室还有封你的信呢，大概是凤凰知音的广告
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: :)
<jieroarchl> October21: 引诱犯错这种事情。。。
<OSU_Error> 问个事，我在ubuntu上装了xmonad和lxapperance，但是lxapperance的修改保存不了好是怎么回事？
<jieroarchl> OSU_Error: 哦。
<OSU_Error> 找到问题了，权限不够
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> 被那个疯女人吼了……
<onlylove> 干活去……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38411
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美军禁用中国造的星条旗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38408
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Facebook以190亿美元收购WhatsApp
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38409
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 魅族将在年内发布Ubuntu Phone
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38410
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 发改委证实对高通展开反垄断调查
<palomino|working> 等着买ubuntu phone呢..
<gfrog> palomino|working: 还得过很久才能卖吧，今天只是发布会。
<gfrog> casparant: 卡斯啪
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马又要败家
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 换个手机而已嘛。。
<casparant> gfrog: 佛落哥
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿你哪天再换个显示器呗，球二手
<palomino|working> 除非出8k显示器吧。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我没钱换，想换笔记本都犹豫了再犹豫
<gfrog> palomino|working: 俩4k就是8k了嘛
<gfrog> palomino|working: 买俩来前后摞一块儿。
<palomino|working> 4个才是.. gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 少骗人，4 x 2 = 8
 * palomino|working 践踏 gfrog 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 4 x 4 = 16
 * gfrog 哦， 4 x 4 = 4WD
<onlylove> gfrog: 你别光算横的，还要算竖的
<imtxc> .........
<onlylove> gfrog: 所以是4个
<imtxc> onlylove: 还不允许 gfrog 用黛玉屏幕了啊
<imtxc> 带鱼
<onlylove> imtxc: 是破马用，不是gfrog用
<gfrog> onlylove: 俩都竖过来就行了嘛
<imtxc> 我理理
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 还得买3个打游戏用的显示器
<gfrog> palomino|working: 壕大大
<palomino|working> 打游戏用的是最便宜那种...
<palomino|working> tn屏的
<ofan> ....
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 闲无事，转载一篇关于FACEBOOK的文章 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455690 实用主义之殇：为什么中国出不了Facebook 字号: 小 中 大 | 打印 发布: 2012-5-28 11:03 作者: 杨继刚 来源: 商业评论网 查看: 566次 还是28岁，还是亿万富翁，还是硅谷，还是大学肄业，还是IT，还是纳斯
<^k^>  ─> 达克，还是成功上市。只不过，今天的主角，不是当年28岁的乔布斯，不是戴尔，不是盖茨，不是佩奇，而是身为80后的马克·扎尔伯格。 …
<onlylove> palomino|working: 难道其他的是ips的
<palomino|working> 是啊
<onlylove> 不和土豪说话，受不了刺激
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> 整天干SB事情，受不了了，居然忘了sshd_config可以设置密钥位置，还有scp可以从远程往本地拷贝文件
<onlylove> 干脆跳楼摔死算了
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 为啥修改fstab以后mount -a不好用
<zenNamaste> casparant: 早.
<palomino|working> O_O onlylove
<palomino|working> 改错了?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我注释掉一行，但是mount -a以后还在
<freeflying> gfrog, 帮我丢掉好了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 但是我手动umount，再mount -a就对了
<palomino|working> 额。。
<palomino|working> 没试过这样。。
<zenNamaste> qiao: 早 .
<qiao> zenNamaste: 早～～
<maplebeats_> 哟，ubuntu官网已出现meizu了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果添加的话没有问题，但是删除为啥不生效
<palomino|working> 大概不会自动umount?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这是bug还是feature
<palomino|working> man里没提到会umount
<palomino|working> -a, --all
<palomino|working>               Mount all filesystems (of the given types) mentioned in fstab.
<onlylove> palomino|working: 问题是我加#了，还会挂么
<palomino|working> 应该不会吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我再试试吧……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破烂centos
<palomino|working> 加油...
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> 我已经不知道说啥好了
<onlylove> 理论上mount -a 应该是正确的
<onlylove> 但是……
<zenNamaste> mount -a 不会帮你umount的
<imtxc> 你不是要卸载分区么
<imtxc> 为什么用 mount -a
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我也有这个问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只是改了fstab以后试图重新加载而已
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 破烂centos的意思是, 别的distro会帮你umount?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 其实别的没试过
<zenNamaste> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 但是人家做的确实没错，fstab里面的都mount了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 里面没提umount已经mount的分区的事情
<imtxc> 但是你也不能把人没在  fstab 里面的给人 umount 掉啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我以为它会这样做
<onlylove> imtxc: 后来想想，不对
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 本来就不会帮你umount呀
<imtxc> 比如手动挂个 U 盘, 还让你 mount -a 给 umount 了, 那像话么
<onlylove> 那样就是我的错了，唉，手工umount吧
<imtxc> umount -a lol
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 乃又不乖了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我还想多活一会儿
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还有/proc /sys呢
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 貌似高版本不会umount 这俩
<imtxc>  -a     All  of  the  file  systems  described  in /etc/mtab are unmounted. (With umount version 2.7 and later: the proc
<imtxc>               filesystem is not unmounted.)
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 怎么可能?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://www.pt80.net/thread-632346-1-1.html 这里这人用的这叫个啥设备
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我擦, 还真的
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【自由原创】开盘带转WAV:柴可夫斯基1812序曲和贝多芬威灵顿的胜利24-96【WAV/ 百...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: checking
 * imtxc 一下子暴露了听音乐的品味
<jieroarchl> gfrog palomino|working : 2个1440p的竖起来就行了啊
<jieroarchl> 好像不行，3个吧
<palomino|working> ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 磁带机... 这太有念头儿了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 简直就是装逼中的战斗机
<onlylove> imtxc: classic也就听听four season
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 哦，那个是真正的 4K哦
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 玩即时战略最爽了！
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 不错嘛...
<palomino|working> 我只打了cod10和刺客信条4
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 4320 × 2560 分辨率，可以看到1/100 的地图了。
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: CD还不知道哪里去了，就剩下硬盘上的320K的mp3了
<palomino|working> 原来是为了看更多地图
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 对啊
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 要是太小不震撼。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 大炮和飞弹要不停的打
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> 还有cd...
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 以每秒产生 2*50*1.33计算 每秒 133 金属就是说每秒战死1.5个单位
 * palomino|working 是rts渣...
<palomino|working> 战斗力为0
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 我也是渣，但是我喜欢玩
<palomino|working> 太累了。。我的体力智力完全跟不上啊 jieroarchl
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 没关系，玩那种 6v6的。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 我玩的最艰苦的一次是3v3，从我方前线拉锯到占领地图的2／
<jieroarchl> 2／
<jieroarchl> 2/3 。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<jieroarchl> 太难输入了！！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 我一共没几张CD的
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 全图占领造工厂的的rts才是王道！
<palomino|working> ... jieroarchl
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 全图开战才爽啊
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 所以 大屏幕必须！
<palomino|working> 需要无限大的屏幕啊
<jieroarchl> 电脑计算力跟不上。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 我曾经试过选择所有单位，看 pathing，结果我卡死了
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 卡死。。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 就是啊，全3D地形找最优化路线，绕过战场废墟和战场弹坑就要重新计算
<palomino|working> -_-
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 这方面，什么 星际争霸 都是渣渣
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 还有爬坡角度速度
<palomino|working> ...
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 转弯角速度
<palomino|working> 这是哪个游戏
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: springrts都是这样
<palomino|working> :o
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 继承横扫千军的
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<palomino|working> 这计算太复杂了
<jieroarchl> pal
<jieroarchl> palomino|working:  额你的缩写竟然是 pal
<palomino|working> 怎么..
<happyaron> gfrog: 又飞来一个bug……
<happyaron> gfrog: 我是做什么孽了么……
<onlylove> happyaron: 没作孽，天将降大任于斯人
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 累死啊
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 心智筋骨都在
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 还没行弗乱其所为
<casparant> zenNamaste: 这是谁的马甲。。。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 拂
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 这输入法太笨，错别字太多
<casparant> qiao: 6.4的ixgbe版本是多少来着？现在是谁测网卡驱动啊？
<zenNamaste> 目测qiao答不出来.
<casparant> zenNamaste: 擦你是cxie么
<onlylove> happyaron: 我才叫郁闷，你知道我从年前到现在的活都算白干了
<zenNamaste> casparant: 谁???
<onlylove> happyaron: 领导和我说，没法做report
<casparant> zenNamaste: 哦好吧不是，我以为你是qiao的好机油
<qiao> casparant: 版本我可以查查。。不过谁测就不知道了。。
<zenNamaste> casparant: 你见过qiao的男朋友没有?
<casparant> zenNamaste: 没有啊，你是他男朋友？
<zenNamaste> casparant: 不是....
<imtxc> 贵圈真乱
<casparant> zenNamaste: pity
<zenNamaste> casparant: ... pity怎么出来的...
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> pity 和 qiao 好了?
 * qiao  求不黑。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 额…… 好吧
<casparant> zenNamaste: 我不是@pity 啊，我忘了这里还有个pity了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<zenNamaste> pity: 你跟qiao成好基友了?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 之前乃说的年会员的bug修好没有?
<zenNamaste> casparant: ...
<casparant> zenNamaste: 误伤，误伤。。。这么说你在追qiao咯？
<zenNamaste> casparant: 你怎么这么关心qiao? 乃是在暗恋他?
<zenNamaste> casparant: 那要告诉你个悲剧了...
<zenNamaste> casparant: qiao的男朋友送他一个iphone...
<casparant> zenNamaste: 卧槽……祝他性福
<zenNamaste> 虽然是旧的吧...
<palomino|working> ....
<happyaron> ......
<zenNamaste> casparant: 我记得你以前用的是iphone呀
<zenNamaste> casparant: 啊啊啊!! 原来是你!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 出来啊
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: qiao是男的？
 * zenNamaste 发现新大陆
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 某种意义上说, 是的
<qiao> zenNamaste: 你不贱会shi啊。。
<casparant> zenNamaste: 我iPhone给我妹子用了谢谢，跟qiao木有关系
<zenNamaste> qiao: lol~
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 额。
<zenNamaste> casparant: .. ..
<palomino|working> 既可以是妹子也可以是qiao
<palomino|working> 不冲突
<casparant> qiao: 你是妹子么？
<qiao> casparant: =. =
<jieroarchl> 大陆。。。
 * casparant qiao 说他不是妹子所以木有关系……kernel-qe能来个妹子就谢天谢地了。。。。所有来过的漂亮不漂亮妹子实习期过后都离职了这就是宅男的悲哀
<roylez> jieroarchl: 渣，你不要以为把俩id连一块就不渣了
<jieroarchl> 现在要是能发现新大陆，就说明不是地球人了。
<imtxc> 贵圈真乱!
<jieroarchl> roylez: 你把 roy 和 lez 连在一起。就渣了。。。
<casparant> imtxc: 惭愧惭愧
<zenNamaste> ... ...
<jieroarchl> roylez:  我一直是渣
<imtxc> 我没理解错的话, 是 casparant , zenNamaste , 和 2 个 qiao 之间的 4P ?
<zenNamaste> 我觉得, caspar来这里就是为了黑qiao和kernel-qe的
<roylez> jieroarchl: ....
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<iMadper>  /kick imtxc 好象不是诶
<casparant> iMadper: 卧槽幕后黑手？
<casparant> iMadper: 你要干嘛？
<roylez> jieroarchl: comes el huevo de palomino|working
<imtxc> 看,黑手要灭口了
<iMadper> casparant: 我要kickban掉 imtxc
 * imtxc 死前截屏
 * roylez 看渣踢渣
 * onlylove 先闭上眼睛，避免见血
<jieroarchl> roylez: 炉渣之下只有黑灰
 * qiao 求大家不黑～～
 * casparant 捂眼睛
<roylez> 本是同根生，相奸何太急
<jieroarchl> roylez: 。。。
<jieroarchl> roylez: 你怎么突然让我想起了通婚
<iMadper> 我觉得这会儿把 roylez t了, 更有戏剧效果
<roylez> iMadper: 别介，我在找胖次有正事
<jieroarchl> roylez:  lol
<imtxc> iMadper: do it.
 * casparant 我觉得这会儿来个op把iMadper踢了效果更好
<imtxc> freeflying: do it.
 * jieroarchl 第一次见主席这种语气。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咋了
<gfrog> happyaron: 说明乃重要啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ms，要不要替你联系下？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你去了，也好歹可以给我将来做先锋
<iMadper> casparant: 这回freenode挂了, 大家都掉线效果最好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....可以啊
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看不到小窗，我退一下
<roylez> .
<happyaron> gfrog: 额
<gfrog> casparant: 好像你当年确实坐在 iMadper 和 qiao 那里啊，方便日常搅基
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<gfrog> happyaron: 要不来我大CDO改juju的bug吧，lol
<casparant> gfrog: 他们两个都是我招进来的好么。。。。都曾是我小弟啊
<gfrog> casparant: 那就更方便以职务之便搅基了，lol
<iMadper> hamo快点儿来吸引仇恨吧
<gfrog> casparant: 你小弟都带小弟了，时光如水啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 蛤蟆已经是人生赢家了
<casparant> gfrog: hamo是qiao的男朋友？
<iMadper> huntxu: pu1
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 怪了
<gfrog> casparant: 大概是吧……
<onlylove> 贵圈真乱
<qiao> s/qiao/iMadper/g
<iMadper> 贵圈真乱
<iMadper> qiao: 滚!
<gfrog> 贵圈儿真乱
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Sametime
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
 * pity qiao 是谁？
<jieroarchl> 难怪 hamo 不来了，人生赢家
<qiao> pity: 一 IT 屌丝～
<gfrog> pity: 是 iMadper 的好机油
<roylez> jieroarchl: hamo赢了
<iMadper> pity: 是 gfrog 的好基友
<jieroarchl> roylez: 你也快乐
 * iMadper 如此说来, qiao是大众情人呀?
<iMadper> lol~
<pity> gfrog: qiao iMadper 我没有搅基 吧？
<qiao> iMadper: 其实你想说的是你吧～～
<pity> hamo 果然没在
<casparant> pity: 刚才实属误伤。。。我其实说的是。。。。“好可惜”- -
<pity> casparant: 看来有必要搅一搅，lol……
<onlylove> 有没有比wqy更好看点的字体，老觉得这个font有点模糊
<gfrog> pity: 这我就不知道了……
<casparant> qiao: 人家表白了呢，快上啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 你没调好罢
 * pity 有维基百科的成员吗？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 没啊。需要专业认识维护。
<jieroarchl> pity: ä½ 
<pity> jieroarchl: 我昨天刚注册
 * qiao casparant =. =!!!
<jieroarchl> pity: 可以去   #wikipedia-zh 或 #wikipedia 问
<onlylove> gfrog: 其实略纠结，渲染英文清楚的汉字不清楚，汉字清楚的英文不理想
<huntxu> onlylove: 合成之
<huntxu> onlylove: 再加个霸气的fontconfig配置
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 看看 苹果的字你喜欢不
<pity> jieroarchl: #wikipedia-zh 人好少
<jieroarchl> pity: 对。
<jieroarchl> pity: zh-wikipedia的比较笨，不在首页制作一个 快捷通道。
<roylez> huntxu: usd -> cny , 6.04 -> 6.08
<huntxu> roylez: 还没买 TAT
<huntxu> roylez: 不过也还来得及
<roylez> huntxu: 恩，还来得及
<pity> jieroarchl: 维基百科首页那个 irc 频道就是 #wikipedia-zh
<jieroarchl> pity: 我说的是没做个滚动聊天显示
<pity> jieroarchl: 哦
<gfrog> onlylove: 找土壕铛，丫是fontconfig高手
<leeeee> 大家好  好久不见
<onlylove> leeeee: 真不禁想念，刚刚jiero还说你
<onlylove> jieroarchl: l5e来了
<leeeee> 说我什么
<onlylove> leeeee: 说你好久没来
<leeeee> 瞎忙啊  要写毕业论文  还要找工作呀
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 哦。刚才我忘记啥事，想起你了
<leeeee> 呵呵
<leeeee> 你们就好啊  正常上班嘛
<onlylove> 祝你找个好工作，别像我似的，整天干活被人喷
<onlylove> 出力不讨好
<leeeee> 现在都是工作挑我们
<leeeee> 我们面试就被人喷好吧
<leeeee> 过年过得怎么样啊
<bcao> 东莞一被端人都出来了工作这么难找么
<leeeee> 跟东莞有什么关系
<bcao> 开个玩笑 ^_^
<leeeee> 我今天跟同学聊了一会 她说她去律所也被喷
<leeeee> 性格温和说不适合
<leeeee> 不会喝酒也让HR觉得匪夷所思
<bcao> 如果性格强硬会不会说性格强硬不合适。。。
<leeeee> 对啊。。
<leeeee> 还有一个实习了好几个月 以为会被留用
<leeeee> 却被踢了
<imtxc> leeeee: 你回来了?
<leeeee> 太惨了
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 如果自己没法立旗帜，你就必须加入
<leeeee> 嗯
<imtxc> leeeee: 贵圈找工作也需要潜规则?
<leeeee> 什么潜规则？
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 明规则
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 潜规则
<leeeee> 女生去律所是很烦  经常跟律师出差就很麻烦
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 转圈圈，你也可以找无用的工作。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 无律师专业用武之地的工作
<imtxc> leeeee: 那才好玩
<leeeee> 嗯 专业对口的我现在就限定法务了  其他没关系的瞎投
 * jieroarchl 不明白这一切
<leeeee> imtxc: 哪里好玩了？
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 他是办公室里一堆，想出去
<gfrog> bcao: 你在东莞的工作丢了？
<leeeee> 呵呵 楼上好犀利
<bcao> gfrog: 不是你去东莞求职失败才去的ubuntu么
<imtxc> bcao: 怎么,你还想站着把钱挣了么
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 。。。
<bcao> imtxc: 是啊，莫非你是躺着赚钱
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 站着挣钱的除了工人，还有高人
<leeeee> 我看你们一个个
<leeeee> 都是有工作无压力
<gfrog> bcao: 没有啦，我这样的人不要。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 快快到海南学习当导游把。
<bcao> gfrog:确实， 我相信你是过去然后被淘汰的 ^_^
<leeeee> 别说  我高中那会  超级想当导游
<gfrog> bcao: 不像你能干那么久啊，lol
<leeeee> 想着能到处玩
<leeeee> 可是被家里说没出息
<gfrog> billyway: 比例胃
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 想要到处都玩的是顶尖摄影师。。。
<bcao> gfrog: 所以说你需要补补了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，你肿么又玩起moto了？
<leeeee> 说导游高中没毕业都能去做。。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: ....
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 和别人竞争到底的才是没出息。。。
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 阿姨
<leeeee> 呵呵 没办法啊  高中那会当然都认为考大学才算正事啊
<leeeee> 我的想法可多了
<imtxc> 网购也会有瘾么?
<bcao> 我觉得会
<leeeee> 当然会有啊
<leeeee> 就算不买也会看的。。
<leeeee> 看到中意的一定要买。。
<bcao> 看到好玩的没用的也会买。。。。。
<leeeee> 楼上你家有多少没用的东西？
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 没用的东西送掉或者丢掉
<imtxc> 我是几天不拆快递就觉得手痒..
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 但是现在没有靠谱的送掉途径
<imtxc> 没着没落的
<leeeee> 呵呵 你都有啥没用的啊 兔子
<leeeee> 手痒就剁掉
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 录音笔一个。
<bcao> 也没多少，就是啥东西都习惯在网上买。。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 老的。
<bcao> 衣服啊，鞋啊，牙刷牙膏啊。。。
<leeeee> 录音笔。。我大学就想着买
<bcao> 能送到家的绝不去超市
<leeeee> 一直没买。。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 哦。一堆别人送我的衣服。
<leeeee> 为啥会有送衣服的？？？
<jieroarchl> 好吧，二手衣服。
<jieroarchl> 或者新的。
<jieroarchl> 因为我比较帅，但是从来不买衣服。。。
<jieroarchl> lol
<leeeee> 那你就不穿呗
<leeeee> 你那么帅
<jieroarchl> 不穿对不住别人。
<jieroarchl> 关键是会多睡觉，不爽。
<jieroarchl> 冷了，睡觉就多
<leeeee> 我现在想想自己一年下来运费也花掉不少啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome 标签页标题中文无法显示? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455691 Debian 7.3 中文网页显示正常,但标签页的中文标题无法显示 不得其解啊. 即html的<tilte></title>里的中文无法在标签页内显示,但悬停的提示中文又可以显示. 统计信息: 发表于 由 sambohuang — 2014-02-20 14:3
<^k^>  ─> 8
<leeeee> 好在我还没进军海淘
<imtxc> bcao: 你是看到好玩的东西才买?
<leeeee> 我很好奇5S你会买什么
<bcao> imtxc: 好玩的，用的，偶尔一些吃的
<leeeee> 天天拆快递
<bcao> imtxc: 上次买了一个定时有电的插座。。放了3月了也懒得弄
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 有没有在深圳的单身汉子
<imtxc> bcao: 那咱俩的病还不是同一个症状
<imtxc> leeeee: 可以有
<leeeee> 我可以给你介绍优质妹子
<bcao> imtxc: 你是啥
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 有， maplebeats_
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_:  leeeee 妹子找你
<imtxc> bcao: 我是发病之后就特别想买东西,然后才开始想买什么....
<leeeee> 哎呀  他没出来呀
<bcao> 你赢了
<maplebeats_> 来了
<imtxc> leeeee: 赞,多优质,我马上去深圳
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 在哪儿
<leeeee> 在深圳啊
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 联系方式呢
<leeeee> ==
 * maplebeats_ 单身深圳腾讯IT男求妹纸
<leeeee> 要不你加微信她的
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 号发来呀
<imtxc> leeeee: 号发来啊
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> leeeee: 我加你微信你就没同意我的
<leeeee> 你们是不是靠谱的人士啊
 * adam8157 来一打
<leeeee> 不要给我自己暧昧一堆
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助ubuntu12.04下dropbox的修复。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455692 一直用得好好的 xubuntu12.04+dropbox 昨天xubuntu12.04提示有重要升级，升级以后，今天dropbox突然不能用了，总是提示下载安装proprietary daemon，下载了一遍又一遍还是不能启动。 用新徳立卸载重装，提示
<^k^>  ─> ： 下列软件包未满足的依赖关系： nautilus-dropbox 然后。。。痛苦开始。。 1、按官方安装说明 https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx cd ~ && wget -O - …
<adam8157> ^k^: source
<October21> 博士？
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 妹纸，请问妹纸多大。。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 其实我也不知道是不是你
<freeflying> adam8157, 你的老想好已经不在了
<leeeee> 不是  是我小学同学
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 。。。
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 博士？
<adam8157> freeflying: 你的老相好!
<leeeee> 不是
<^k^> adam8157, 在KK聊天机器人可以按照很多东西，比如我们对你的上升星座讨论。  14:47 
<adam8157> > source
<imtxc> leeeee: 你昨天微信没有收到加好友的请求么
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 你小学同学去那里做说呢么。
<^k^> adam8157:undefined local variable or method `source' for Rufus:Module
<leeeee> 目前在深圳从事服装
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 当妈调戏bot
<leeeee> 做店长吧
<maplebeats_> leeeee: - -，能不能来个靠谱的年龄，非90后不要:D
<leeeee> 90年的
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_: 哦，你不喜欢姐姐
<leeeee> 5S 没收到你的微信请求
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 快发来吧，90到99年的我都可以收~~
<imtxc> ................
<jieroarchl> 5s 是什么。
<October21> 女大三抱金砖啊
<leeeee> 等等哈
<jieroarchl> 大三？
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 都忘了我的5s典故了么
<jieroarchl> ?? 大三
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我就没有任何印象
<leeeee> 啊。。她是89的额。。
<leeeee> 我一直以为是90.。
<October21> jieroarchl: 孤陋寡闻了吧？
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_: 放弃把。从红娘那里找
<leeeee> Sunny19891028
<jieroarchl> October21: 额。
<leeeee> 有兴趣的加吧
<leeeee> 加油哦亲们~~
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 好像sunny这个词见过。。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 已经加了
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 你个北京的加上干嘛。。。
<leeeee> 叫sunny的多了去了
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 这么奇怪的名字。
<October21> maplebeats_: 5.2的微信不能用qq注册是怎么回事？
<maplebeats_> imtxc: 你加来干什么？
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 我在北京没房子没车子没妹子三没人员, 倒哪里不一样
<jieroarchl> 大众。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 我帮你助威啊
<maplebeats_> October21: 不 知 道
 * adam8157 来一打
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_: 他是要帮你分忧
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 一打膏药疗伤？
<leeeee> 让我想想
<onlylove> l5e来了这里就是热闹……安心工作去
<October21> maplebeats_: 我本来要体验下，结果不能注册
<leeeee> 我同学多了去了
<leeeee> 单身的一堆
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 来一打妹子
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 。。。。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 这么说我同学也是。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 不过我比你大n岁。。。
<leeeee> 但是我没联系方式。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 。。。你也去约见面啊
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 破马，为什么你不找小妹妹玩。
<leeeee> 兔子你比我大N岁好结婚了啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 有在北京的同学么
<leeeee> 有肯定是有
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 没可能
<leeeee> 但是我也不知道是谁
<adam8157> leeeee: 来一打
<imtxc> leeeee: 找啦...
<leeeee> 好吧
<leeeee> 我去群里吼吼
<imtxc> leeeee: 就说有一堆潘驴邓小闲的好男人
<maplebeats_> October21: 那就不要用了吧，没啥用。。。
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 还有其它靠谱的妹纸么
<leeeee> 干嘛
<leeeee> 这个不靠谱？
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 你就联系这个吧, 其实那个 id 太长了我没加
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 我发了请求，没回啊
<roylez> palomino|working: ç ´ caballo
<leeeee> 可能比较忙啊
<October21> 我没想到这两个挤兑这么严重
<leeeee> 她工作比较忙
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 是干嘛的？搞it的不要啊
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 找你老板, 贵司员工加人好友还需要申请!!!? 有没有天理
<bcao> 同意！
<imtxc> 说了服装店店长
<leeeee> 都说了是店长
<maplebeats_> 店长:(
<imtxc> "店长推荐"
<maplebeats_> 赚得肯定比我多，这个好
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<leeeee> 她自己还开厂
<imtxc> .......
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 你赚了
<leeeee> 比我这种研究生混得好多了
 * gfrog 老板们又开始全球乱窜了…… 下个月要来一票人…… 
<imtxc> 90 年的工厂老板
<roylez> huntxu: http://qq.ip138.com/hl.asp?from=USD&to=CNY&q=100
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天就有个VP来中国
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 实时汇率查询换算 在线世界各国货币转换
<roylez> huntxu: 要不是党国护着
 * maplebeats_ 我跪了，搞不好就不是一个世界的人
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天
<gfrog> adam8157: 来给你发奖金的
<adam8157> gfrog: 哇!!!!
<maplebeats_> gfrog: 有钱人
<gfrog> adam8157: 你是我司台柱子啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 低调低调
<maplebeats_> adam8157: 求分脏
<gfrog> adam8157: 台柱子
<gfrog> adam8157: 柱子
<pity> adam8157: 请客请客
<gfrog> adam8157: 子
<adam8157> gfrog: 头牌
<adam8157> pity: p姐乖
<leeeee> 5S 我给你问了
<leeeee> but 没人理我
<maplebeats_> adam8157: 多少钱一晚，台柱子
<huntxu> roylez: 党国最高
<maplebeats_> leeeee: - -
<leeeee> 你单眼皮个毛啊
<leeeee> 还没加上？
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 没有反应
<imtxc> leeeee: ..
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 看来是被鄙视了:D
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 我的微信是真人头像
<onlylove> 电力猫，滤波……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马搞过电力猫没
<leeeee> 她的也是啊
<billyway> gfrog, ?
<leeeee> 你等晚上看看吧
<gfrog> billyway: momo
<leeeee> 我昨晚刚跟她聊过
<leeeee> 单身两年了
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 你这是准备被包养的节奏
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 为啥单身？
<leeeee> 前面一个对象准备结婚了
<roylez> onlylove: 破马什么猫都上过
<leeeee> 但是没结成
<leeeee> 感情的事
<leeeee> 不好说
<leeeee> 我也没问
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  15:03 
<leeeee> 单身就单身啊  没有合适的呗
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 我就是在求包养，这工作干不下去了
<roylez> leeeee: 结果发现还是搅基比较来神？
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 现在广东工作干不下去了?
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 我也干不下去了
<leeeee> == 怎么可能会搅基啊
<roylez> onlylove: 为啥？东莞不能玩了？
<leeeee> 挺漂亮的一妹子
<freeflying> gfrog, 真要邮票啊
<gfrog> freeflying: .
 * maplebeats_ 主要还是东莞被查
<gfrog> freeflying: 路边摊帮我买几张就好
<onlylove> roylez: 搅基特指男人
<leeeee> 我上学第一天就认识了 玩的很好以前
<onlylove> roylez: 我在北京
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 妈蛋，你小学同学啊。。小学多少年了。。。
<roylez> onlylove: 哦，那是三里屯的货色太差了？
<eexpress> maplebeats_: 你的业务在东莞？
<leeeee> 学前班认识
<roylez> eexpress: 神你也来啦
<freeflying> gfrog, 好吧
<leeeee> 然后小学五年
<eexpress> roylez: 准备去武汉玩玩
<leeeee> 后面因为我上学去市里
<gfrog> freeflying: 多谢猴总！
<leeeee> 就不知道了
<onlylove> 倒是认识不少妹子，但是，感觉和她们没啥话好说，融不进她的社交圈子
<roylez> eexpress: 真的？带钞票来请我吃饭.....
<leeeee> 但是人很好就是
<onlylove> roylez: 我还没去过三里屯
<eexpress> roylez: 号
<eexpress> 好
<roylez> eexpress: 我们这旁边有一个馆子不错，我想去很久了，可惜没钱~
<eexpress> 不至于吧。
<leeeee> == 金主席
<leeeee> 请我吃饭呢
<leeeee> 啊啊啊啊
<maplebeats_> eexpress: 阿姨好，说好的带我们去东莞呢
<leeeee> 真是没诚意
<leeeee> 知道我回家了就该去请我啊
<roylez> eexpress: 是啊，带我们去东莞开开眼吧....
<eexpress> maplebeats_: 你还没回答上面的问题
<eexpress> 。
<leeeee> 没诚意
<maplebeats_> eexpress: 不在
<eexpress> maplebeats_: 那“maplebeats_ 主要还是东莞被查“啥是啥意思
<freeflying> 谁熟悉澳门
<leeeee> http://edu.qq.com/a/20140220/003569.htm?pgv_ref=aio2012&ptlang=2052#p=1
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 高清：考研占座大战提前上演 胶带铁链齐上阵_教育_腾讯网
<eexpress> 这里宅男多，你问错地方了。 freeflying
<freeflying> eexpress, 那去那里问呢
<eexpress> 旅游的群。
<uuair> freeflying:你是像打听澳门的赌场么？
<maplebeats_> eexpress: 东莞被查了，没目标了呀
<freeflying> uuair, 不是啊, 我想看看澳门那里买便宜货
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 有没有认识的深大的妹纸呀
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃准备去赌一把？
<freeflying> gfrog, ipad上有啥irc软件
<gfrog> freeflying: 赢个阿斯顿马丁回来吧。
<jieroarchl> irc 不好。
<freeflying> gfrog, 十赌九输
<gfrog> freeflying: 没有，都弱到渣
<jieroarchl> 苹果说 irc 不好，不能赚钱
<jieroarchl> 我们用 facetime
<uuair> freeflying:如果是服装，不是大品牌的，还不如深圳呢，大品牌澳门其实不便宜，你可以去威尼斯逛逛。
<eexpress> maplebeats_: 啥目标
<freeflying> uuair, 也就是说澳门没啥便宜货可买了
<leeeee> 深大没有
<leeeee> 我侄女是中山大学的
<uuair> freeflying:如果你不去香港的话，就没了，如果跟这边比，比如日用品，洗头水啊什么的，都比较便宜。
<gfrog> freeflying: 找旅行路线肯定要看qyer啊 http://place.qyer.com/macau/
<bcao> 侄女。。。。
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 澳门旅游攻略_澳门自由行旅游攻略_[穷游网]澳门游记攻略 旅行指南 - 穷游网
<bcao> leeeee: 多大。。。
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 啥时候介绍认识认识
<freeflying> uuair, 烂澳门的签注只给我一次, 不能去香港
 * imtxc 刚联系到了一个失散多年的姐姐
<freeflying> gfrog, 呵呵
<freeflying> imtxc, nani?
<jieroarchl> maplebeats_: 中山大学的找 iMadper 啊。他还有好多喜欢的呢。
<nyfair> imtxc: 求介绍
<imtxc> freeflying: 真是姐姐, 我们的太爷爷是同一个
<uuair> freeflying：那你就当跟香港一样吧，不过澳门的水货少，不如香港便宜。如果是普通的东西，比如苹果的手机之类的电子设备，都比这边便宜。
<nyfair> imtxc: 壕做友
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 。。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 你是个好人,我们还是做朋友合适
<uuair> freeflying:哦，澳门姑娘也便宜。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 跟你一个姓？ 那你没机会了
<imtxc> gfrog: .. 别说一个姓了,名字里面有俩字一样啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 原来你是复姓
<imtxc> |||
<imtxc> gfrog: 不许调皮
<adam8157> imtxc: 复姓啥? 松下? 本田? 纲目? 山形?
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 姐姐怎么优待你的？
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 把你接出去玩？
 * imtxc 贵圈真的好乱
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 妹子,跟着我离开这个圈子吧
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 去探索欲望都市？
<imtxc> 恩
<iMadper> adam8157: imtxc 复姓: 搞基
<sjd_zeus> ...
<sjd_zeus> mei shu ru fa
<alvin_rxg> sjd_zeus: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *`7}Md4p*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<sjd_zeus> gang zhuang de linux mint
<imtxc> 设计蛋你又没输入法了
<sjd_zeus> shui neng kan dei dong wo de hua
<alvin_rxg> sjd_zeus: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<sjd_zeus> gang zhuang de xi tong
<alvin_rxg> sjd_zeus: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5
<iMadper> 熟鸡蛋_宙斯
<sjd_zeus> 75% [1 fcitx-sogoupinyin 11.4 MB/15.2 MB 75%]              12.5 kB/s 4分 58秒^
<iMadper> shui neng kan dei dong wo de hua   看哋懂?
<leeeee> 离开什么圈子？
<leeeee> 我在哪个圈子？
<leeeee> 不懂
<bcao> 贵圈真的很乱。。。
<sjd_zeus> dan tong de ppa
<leeeee> 你们这圈才乱呢
<iMadper> aur一样疼
<happyaron> 搜狗拼音for linux几个月内会更新，敬请期待，哈哈
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Linux Deepin系统更新记录(2014-02-20) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455694 weekly-update-notes-for-linux-deepin-2013-12-20-zh.png今日，Linux Deepin 2013进行了系统更新推送，下面是系统更新解决的部分问题与软件更新情况，供大家参考。 Bug修复 0003037: 深度软件中心“网络应用”分类的“即时通
<^k^>  ─> 讯”子类，滚动到底部出现问题。 软件中心更新 修改大量软件中文（包含简体中文和繁体中文）描述。 新增以下WebApp程序： Reddit Last.fm …
<happyaron> 当然不再是linuxdeepin去更新它了。
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐姐
<bcao> 需要完美字库。。。。linux下字库太坑了。。
<leeeee> 过年好啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 有啥更新啊
<happyaron> leeeee: 我不是姐
<happyaron> freeflying: 重大更新啊
<October21> 没人坑，因为就没有好的
<leeeee> 那你为啥有男朋友？
<freeflying> happyaron, 先剧透下多大啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 可以说是非常大么。
<freeflying> happyaron, 支持在线更新词库?
<happyaron> leeeee: 说的是我是别人男朋友。
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，比这大多了。
<freeflying> happyaron, 忽悠吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 下周我和搭档就去搜狗占俩工位了。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 这里是男人被女人抛弃的地方
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 总体上说是。
<leeeee> ？？？
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 这里最不吉利的就是你的乌鸦嘴啊
<leeeee> 什么意思
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 对啊。
<sjd_zeus> happyaron: shui geng xin
<alvin_rxg> sjd_zeus: [自動] 第 4 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 4/5
<leeeee> 你们都离婚了？
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 我真希望我是乌鸦嘴
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 说点吉利话呗，大家好能接你吉言啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 啧啧 炫耀拿双份工资啊 cc gfrog adam8157
<happyaron> freeflying: 不给钱……
<happyaron> freeflying: 苦逼去而已 cc gfrog adam8157
<happyaron> leeeee: 毛
<happyaron> leeeee: 别和 jieroarchl 学乌鸦嘴
<jieroarchl> 吉利话吉利话。
<gfrog> happyaron: 领个搜狗妞回来啊。
<gfrog> happyaron: 占工位有啥用
<leeeee> 兔子是兔子嘴
<leeeee> 跟乌鸦嘴有啥关系
<leeeee> 再说我是女生
<leeeee> 也不是乌鸦
<happyaron> gfrog: 看情况吧。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 好吧……
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 你蛮缠的功夫也不简单。
<leeeee> 拜托 我帮你还倒说我
<leeeee> 唉。。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 。。。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 是我不是。
<leeeee> 唉 这年头  人善被人欺啊
<sjd_zeus> 可以说话了，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<happyaron> leeeee: 在这里没有那么多讲究
<leeeee> 那我就叫你蓉蓉姐姐
<leeeee> 不要讲究嘛
<happyaron> leeeee: 那我就忽略你了……
<leeeee> O(∩_∩)O~
<sjd_zeus> 搜狗拼音输入法for linux啥时候更新呢
<sjd_zeus> 谁负责维护呢
<onlylove> happyaron: fcitx和ibus都更新？
<happyaron> onlylove: 只有fcitx
<sjd_zeus> happyaron: 啥时候能更新呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 那我不期待了……我还是不习惯fcitx
<onlylove> happyaron: 虽然说ibus很难用……
<onlylove> 习惯真是个可怕的东西
<happyaron> sjd_zeus: 预计4、5月份的样子
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<leeeee> 还是win7好
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<onlylove> leeeee: mac linux windows三栖的人表示差不太多
<nyfair> 对了，求个简单的工具，能帮忙备份整个网站
<nyfair> 有个网站快关门了，想把里面的资源弄出来
<happyaron> nyfair: wget
<nyfair> happyaron: 你妹！
<nyfair> 别跟我说弄爬虫
<eexpress> ..
<onlylove> nyfair: wget可以满足你的要求，好像还有个archive网站？
<leeeee> ==
<eexpress> 哈皮你惨了
<happyaron> eexpress: 我咋就惨了呢。。。
<eexpress> nyfair: 自己去看man wget
<nyfair> onlylove: wget也行，求无脑脚本
<eexpress> 好心被玷污了。 happyaron
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> eexpress: 有这时间看man，干嘛不度娘搜个软件干这事
<eexpress> 用度娘搜索技术文章的，都改踢。
<adam8157> happyaron: 毛
<adam8157> happyaron: 土壕!
<nyfair> happyaron: 囧，wget貌似真可以，顺便继续求你妹
<happyaron> adam8157: 啥。。。
<eexpress> 蛋蛋，你家的goagent帐号，不行了。
<adam8157> 早就删了
<happyaron> adam8157: 我哪里得罪这么多人啊。。。
<happyaron> nyfair: 我没有啊，求啥呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 多份工资的土壕啊你
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 到那真不拿钱，去出苦力的。。。
<adam8157> 哼
<adam8157> 虽然猴总不靠谱, 但是这种大是大非的阶级立场, 我相信他
<adam8157> LOL
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 你看他说你不靠谱啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 你这种转移视线的方法不灵的
<adam8157> 果然是阶级敌人, 想瓦解我们
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> adam8157: freeflying 是有老婆有孩子有房子有车子的人。
<happyaron> adam8157: 我可啥都没有。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我也啥都没有
<sjd_zeus> happyaron: 更新后可以登陆同步词库不？
<happyaron> adam8157: 所以他是我们的阶级敌人
<nyfair> eexpress: 搜索技术文章难道不是该用学校vpn么
<adam8157> happyaron: 你还多份工资呢
<happyaron> sjd_zeus: 具体细节暂时不方便说
<happyaron> adam8157: 到那真是蹲着不拿钱。。。
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<sjd_zeus> 请教个问题，怎么能快速将我的cpu给跑到100%来测试下性能呢
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 一个for循环
<eexpress> happyaron: 兼职？啥工作？
<sjd_zeus> 例如？
<eexpress> 。。man bash去
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<happyaron> eexpress: 苦逼去
<happyaron> eexpress: sogou pinyin for linux
<eexpress> 搜狗啊
<eexpress> 独立架构？还是融入其他输入法
<gfrog> freeflying: 爪机到了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 确实给老人家用很合适
<happyaron> eexpress: 基于fcitx
<freeflying> gfrog, wp其实不错啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 预装微信微薄UC土豆
 * gfrog 我U的touch其实也需要这几个应用
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，还有evernote
<jieroarchl> 买了个铝水壶，讲好处时很多人很惊异——好处时，水凉得快；另外，不能装沸水
<happyaron> eexpress: 不过这次变化会很大了
<jieroarchl> gfrog:  帮助实现 html5 版本
<eexpress> 这，，不是只提供词库版本就够了嘛。 happyaron
<eexpress> 版权
<happyaron> eexpress: 额，暂时只能说要多很多啦。
<happyaron> eexpress: 比如皮肤神马的。
<happyaron> eexpress: 当然，神不在乎这些。
<nyfair> happyaron: 能同步词库么
<eexpress> 没工具条的输入法，才喜欢。
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 要很多很多钱？
 * nyfair 输入法没有皮肤，简直不能忍
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 。
<eexpress> 光标跟随，估计搞死人。 qt/gtk
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 没啊
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 免费肯定的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/272185.htm
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 国产操作系统厂商中科红旗解散清算内幕_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 新一轮黑已经开始了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我摸老太太在北京呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 吉利？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 擦，没有人做人肉渣蛋么？
<MeaCulpa> 不是，红旗倒了，貌似要搞新的
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 。。。看成你摸老太太了。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我相信这货挂了我们要加薪的
<nyfair> roylez: 贵司拿到核高基了？
<freeflying> gfrog, adam8157 happyaron 乃们晚上有要出来吃饭的没
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这货估计要开始增持了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 明年以后卖掉
<gfrog> freeflying: 咦？
<freeflying> gfrog, adam8157 happyaron 有魅族 MX3+ubuntu看哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<adam8157> freeflying: 你领一堆VP么?
<nyfair> freeflying: 那玩意有qq 微信 支付宝么
<jieroarchl> ....
<gfrog> adam8157: 没vp过来啊。只有sales的
<freeflying> nyfair, 你要问C记员工 cc adam8157 gfrog happyaron
<nyfair> adam8157: 求内部员工回答
<gfrog> nyfair: 据说有人支付宝付款成功了。
<nyfair> happyaron: 你也去C记了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哎，还是那句话，当年Mark Hurd在我普喊出的口号是"Everything is Service", 然一个业务都没卖掉，尚且被仙人跳了，现在我摸稍稍喊喊Service, 就砸锅卖铁了...
<gfrog> nyfair: qq和微信的话，有html5问题不大吧
<nyfair> gfrog: 是app还是网页版？html5可是要手续费的
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Ralee安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455695 请问有人用过Rallee这个序列比对软件吗？说是要在emacs下使用，我安装了emacs，但是不知道如何将Ralee安装上去。以下附带上该软件的压缩包，我本身就是ubuntu初学者，所以对其软件中readme安装说明步骤不解，望赐教。。 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 haiyehuo — 2014-02-20 15:58
<gfrog> nyfair: 那就不清楚了，俺不是那个team的
<happyaron> nyfair: 还没看出来么。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 我不知道啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 最后再享受一把主干线路看看u2b
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 没看出来。才知道你去c了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<happyaron> jieroarchl: ...
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 赚点零花钱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/273012.htm
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 丢了PayPal前副总给的小费 服务员后悔死_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Gates真丢人
<nyfair> adam8157: c社在天朝是不是只有帝都有分部
<adam8157> nyfair: 到处都有
<sjd_zeus> 。。。
<sjd_zeus> for循环也无法将cpu给搞到100%
<sjd_zeus> 才25%
<freeflying> gfrog, 你带口罩了
<happyaron> sjd_zeus: 给你个会死的，反正死了不能怪我，咋样？
<freeflying> gfrog, 晚上过来一起吃饭吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 你来不了
<freeflying> 来
<adam8157> freeflying: 都有谁啊
<sjd_zeus> happyaron: 我知道了，多开一个就80%了
<happyaron> sjd_zeus: :(){ :|: & };:
<happyaron> sjd_zeus: 就这一句就ok
<happyaron> :(){ :|: & };:
<freeflying> adam8157, 我和 Taiten
<sjd_zeus> 等我更新玩
<nyfair> 我也来，求报销机票
<freeflying> nyfair, 你来 adam8157 保养你
<adam8157> nyfair: 来包养我吧
<nyfair> adam8157: 你太壕了，养不起
<freeflying> nyfair, 你包我也行
 * onlylove 看土豪互包
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 土豪花个1000元就去了啊
<eexpress> 草草。税务局真黑心啊。
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你要把CPU搞到100做甚？我这几天system load 都70多，要试试不
<nyfair> :(){ :|: & };: 这个度娘搜得到，狗婊就不行
<onlylove> nyfair: 颜文字？
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 随便用hadoop跑个大数据排序就好
<nyfair> onlylove: 就是上面要的cpu100%的代码
<October21> nyfair: 你一般都注重结果吧？
<happyaron> nyfair: 我就用狗狗找到的啊。
<nyfair> happyaron: 用狗婊该怎么搜？
<happyaron> nyfair: fork bomb shell
<nyfair> 。。。
<huntxu> eexpress: 围观土豪被征税
<nyfair> happyaron: 直接搜这段颜文字啊
<happyaron> 
<happyaron> o
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 看下我的电脑在cpu100%的时候能撑多久自动关机，散热系统不好
<huntxu> happyaron: 这个bomb不是搞cpu的吧，这玩意吃进程表的啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 高薪聘我
<happyaron> huntxu: 他就是想把系统搞死么，死了就死了吧。。。
<huntxu> ...
<nyfair> 试了下，鸭子 yahoo qq 360都不行，果然还是度娘好
<nyfair> 毛子的yandex和巨硬的bing居然直接说表达式错误
 * adam8157 afk
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求1个命令的意思 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455696 apt-get install -f 的意思 网上找了好久， 后面-f 意思。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux_que — 2014-02-20 16:04
<onlylove> 靠，这是死机了的表现么，这么快退了
<onlylove> 看CPU100多久自动关机……散热好的话多久都不关机啊
<onlylove> http://money.163.com/14/0220/12/9LHCB4HM00252G50.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 成都以房养老老人坦言后悔 称生活没明显改善_网易财经
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<adam8157> eexpress: 高薪聘我
<nyfair> 看评论，养猪场智商不能直视
<roylez> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/272726.htm
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 淘宝认证漏洞修复 官方5万奖励漏洞发现者_电子商务 - C2C_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是智商不智商的问题，很多在国外很好的东西到了国内就变味是真的
<adam8157> roylez: autoproxy又跟不上更新了, 抛弃换掉....
<onlylove> adam8157: 还有啥替换
<adam8157> onlylove: FoxyProxy
<adam8157> onlylove: 可以用gf*wlist
<onlylove> 突然觉得软件开发真可怕，稍微慢点就会被抛弃
<bluezd> adam8157: 基蛙呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 带了
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  17:11 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 今天发生了一件诡异的事情，在ubuntu下电脑的无线一直打不开，显示虚，不可设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455698 我是双系统win7+ubuntu #rfkill list 发现 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: yes 1: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 可是按开启却启动不了，
<nyfair> onlylove: 没啊，我记得网易是专业5毛网站，雇了一堆人当美分下限
<onlylove> nyfair: 网易里面没下限的新闻多了去了
<onlylove> nyfair: 比方说去年请冲田的时候
<jieroarchl> 在比对bing卫星地图画 openstreetmap。。。
 * jieroarchl 纯粹空想主义者。
<nyfair> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=183195387
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Steam Greenlight :: Ikaruga
<nyfair> 哎哟，久远的回忆啊
<nyfair> 求壕报销10美刀
<nyfair> 不想装steam啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<nyfair> 算了，还是玩盗版吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<waneila_> zheshinali
<waneila_> where
<nyfair> waneila_: hoo r u
<nyfair> waneila_: 这里是英语情感交流角
<waneila_> oh
<waneila_> I got it
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1048950
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 支付宝憋“大招”：正研发“意念支付” - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1048723
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 乌克兰西部重镇利沃夫宣布独立 内战一触即发 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 。直接问作者要啊。写信
<October21> jieroarchl: openstreetmap 不是和 bing 地图有关联吗？
<nyfair> holy shit, now we get a new DLC for the Earth Online
<jieroarchl> October21: openstreetmap成果是 CC 协议，有关联就有关联把。
<October21> 你拿着手机采集数据？
<jieroarchl> October21: 我即使反商业，也没到一切相关的都反对的境地。。。
<October21> jieroarchl: 可以共用吗？
<jieroarchl> October21: 你可以看看现在的潍坊地图，能找到医学院不
<jieroarchl> October21: 哦。从 OpenStreetMap
<jieroarchl> 走了
<onlylove> 某公司招聘好多人打电话说保安不让进，考官说如果这都对付不了,还是别来了。最后大部分人都进来了。翻墙进来的海外开拓市场；讲理进来的成了研发工程师；软磨硬泡进来的成了服务工程师；假冒工牌的，做了产品经理；撒泼打滚的后来都提拔成了主管；硬打进来的，顶替了保安。
<nyfair> joke
<nyfair> !joke
<adam8157> > joke
<^k^> adam8157: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2q6SIREaNAAE1ft1KPUIAALrRQDrb-EAATWW230.jpg 好开心的全家福
<adam8157> > joke
<bcao> >joke
<bcao> > joke
<CyrusYzGTt> `joke
<onlylove> 你们要把kk玩坏了
<CyrusYzGTt> .joke
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> bcao: Timeout, 超时。。
<bcao> ^k^: 求给力
<^k^> adam8157: Timeout, 超时。。
<bcao> > help
<bcao> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: Timeout, 超时。。
<adam8157> ^k^: 笨蛋
<^k^> bcao, .. 休息一下 ..  18:11 
<^k^> bcao:我是 kk-irc-bot Ver:v0.53 ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt 翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b 服务器状态 `address 查某人地址 `host 查域名 . 末尾加入|重定向,如 g ubuntu | nick
<bcao> ^k^: 淡定
<bcao> > b
<^k^> bcao: Timeout, 超时。。
<^k^> bcao, .. 休息一下 ..  18:12 
<adam8157> `address bcao
<CyrusYzGTt> `address adam8157
<^k^> bcao: 18:12:31 up 46 days, 2:41, 5 users, load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<onlylove> 居然有翻译
<bcao> 'address ^k^
<onlylove> 靠谱不，机翻？
<adam8157> `host adam8157.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: Adam's (@ adam8157.info)
<bcao> `address ^k^
<bcao> ^k^:
<^k^> bcao,
<CyrusYzGTt> > s = txuxrxw
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:undefined local variable or method `txuxrxw' for Rufus:Module
<onlylove> 3月31日，他在北京发来消息：“我明天去看你 ，来接我，好么？”她在南京，开心地回复：“ 恩啊”第二天，她在车站搜寻过往人群中他的 身影，期待又焦急“你到底在哪儿？”“傻瓜， 你不会真在车站吧，今天是愚人节哎，哈哈哈 …”她顿住了，泪无声落下，失落、委屈…却被 人从身后轻轻抱住，熟悉的声音：“傻瓜，
<gfrog> casparant: 卡斯啪
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying Nokia爪机很牛逼啊，直接可以把手机屏幕mirror到电脑上
<adam8157> casparant: 安特
<adam8157> gfrog: 你这是准备坑谁
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> gfrog: wp phone
<gfrog> adam8157: 我自己用啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 挺爽的
<adam8157> gfrog: 没软件需求的二N机?
<adam8157> gfrog: 据说很流畅
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，配置上mail+calendar看看
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是相当的流畅
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38417
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国禁止携带大量中药的中国旅客入境
<gfrog> adam8157: 有微信+微博+evernote就够了嘛
<onlylove> 米帝……
<adam8157> 支持
<lujun9972> 请问一下,有谁知道现在Totem还支持DLNA么?
<onlylove> http://server.zol.com.cn/431/4319190.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 美国政府与IBM签约开发自毁型网络系统_IBM服务器_服务器评论-中关村在线
<maplebeats_> happyaron: C记还缺人吗？
<happyaron> maplebeats_: http://www.canonical.com/careers
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Canonical | Careers
<lujun9972> 在网上查的有人说Totem需要安装eCoherence
<lujun9972> 但是也有人说3.0版本的Totem自己就支持DLNA了
<lujun9972> 我安装了3.0版本的Totem,但是找不到在哪里支持DLNA
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 青岛大学的，有其他人吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455700 统计信息: 发表于 由 雾之魂魄 — 2014-02-20 18:45
<maplebeats_> happyaron: 等我回家练两年英语了先
<nyfair> > joke
<^k^> nyfair: 还是一张红牌 : 组委会提名乌鸦做足球裁判,遭到所有球队的抗议。 理由是:黑哨。从头到尾的黑。 又提议菜花蛇做裁判,又遭到所有球队的抗议。 理由是:一张嘴就是吐红信子。几张红牌下来,还有几个在场上。 最后双方妥协,决定由金丝猴做裁判。 球员心想:你掏吧,最多只是拔根黄毛
<^k^>  ─> 。 组委会在想:这猴子一翻脸,撅起屁股来,还是一张红牌。
<huntxu> > joke
<^k^> huntxu: 诚实的挣钱方法 :     一名总统候选人在竟选辩论中对他的竞争者说:"挣钱的办法有成千上万种,但只有一种是诚实的。"    "哪一种?"    "正好是您不知道的那种。"
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 跳 舞 : 大诗人普希金年轻时喜欢跳舞。在一次舞会上,他邀请一位小姐跳舞。这位小姐傲慢地说:"我不能和小孩子跳舞！ "普希金灵机一动,他很有礼貌地鞠了一躬,微笑着说:"对不起,亲爱的小姐,我不知道您正怀着孩子。"
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 半夜四点多 : 一天半夜四点多 一朋友打电话来说了一句话:"那个,我刚看到手机上有你一个去年的未接来电所以打来问问你有啥事." 我顿时无语了..
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> > joke
<onlylove> l5e晚上好
<^k^> onlylove: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4V1I2p6qIfWPUAABYY3EQ48QAALrEQEZyukAAFh7027.jpg 搞笑的创意植物
<leeeee> 晚上好OL
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38419
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 当防火长城屏蔽CDN
<jusss> payoneer卡好申请吗？
<jusss> 有人用吗这里
<lainme> 全程VPN+1
<jusss> lainme: ?
<jusss> lainme: 什么事vpn+1?
<psychologe> 在ubuntu 上用google earth,64位的打开就退出，用32版到是能用，只是照片我无法显示。小伙伴们怎么看。
<lainme> jusss: 我指onlylove的新闻
<jusss> lainme: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 你在呀
<onlylove> jusss: 加班
<jusss> onlylove: 买国外的东西付款好麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: 别热我，小心我咬你
<onlylove> jusss: 国外买东西可以用paypal或者信用卡
<jusss> onlylove: 没信用卡。。。
<lainme> jusss: 父母有信用卡的话可以办副卡的
<jusss> lainme: 父母还是用的存折呢，连借记卡都没办
<onlylove> lainme: 有存折的还是好的，很多还是定期存单
<onlylove> 领导到某监狱视察，观看犯人的歌咏比赛。犯人合唱【我们是共产主义接班人】。领导哭笑不得，出于礼节，领导还是鼓了掌鼓掌。犯人们很高兴，又满怀激情地为领导献唱了一首【远方的客人请你留下来】......
<lainme> jusss: paypal可以关联银联卡
<jusss> lainme: 嗯
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 在想什么
<leeeee> 没想什么啊 投简历
<leeeee> 休息一会
<leeeee> 怎么这么冷清啊
<onlylove> 这时间吃饭时间，得晚上9点左右，或者就这样安静了
<leeeee> 好吧。。这个时间原来是吃饭时间啊
<dchxcrow>  饭后休息还有
<leeeee> == 好吧
<onlylove> 抗不住了，得找地方吃饭去
<onlylove> 下班
 * jusss 是一个彻彻底底的失败者
<temp001> ^k^:晚上好
<^k^> temp001, 您好！  20:09 
<temp001> ^k^:最近好吗?
<^k^> temp001, 博览会以晴间多云。  20:11 
<temp001> ^k^:(^_^)
<^k^> temp001, .. 休息一下 ..  20:12 
<temp001> ^k^:T^T
<^k^> temp001, .. 休息一下 ..  20:13 
<temp001> ^k^:现在时间
<^k^> temp001, .. 休息一下 ..  20:14 
<temp001> 。。。。。
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 请教个关于ffmpeg的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455702 我想将ffmpeg添加到我的项目中，在我的项目中调用ffmpeg的函数。 我下载了一个ffmpeg的sdk，里面有lib和include文件夹。 我将这两个文件夹拷贝到项目下，然后添加-I、-L和-l的选项，为什么还是找不到其中的函数呢？
<^k^>  ─> 这是错误信息： gcc "-IE:\\Cworkspace\\test2\\ffmpeg\\include" -O0 -g3 -Wall -c -fmessage-length=0 -o "src\\test2.o" "..\\src\\test2.c" ..\src\test2.c:10:6: warning: return t …
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 请问怎么样减肥最快
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 编译及安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455703 /home/wuyangyang/桌面/SOURCE_CODE/atmosphere.C /home/wuyangyang/桌面/SOURCE_CODE/atmosphere.h /home/wuyangyang/桌面/SOURCE_CODE/atmosphere.o /home/wuyangyang/桌面/SOURCE_CODE/Composite_Engine.C /home/wuyangyang/桌面/SOURCE_CODE/Composite_Engine.h /home/wuyangyang/桌面/SOURCE_C
<^k^>  ─> ODE/Composite_Engine.o /home/wuyangyang/桌面/SOURCE_CODE/conical_flow.C /home/wuyangyang/桌面/SOURCE_CODE/conical_flow.h /home/wuyangyang/桌面/SOURCE_CODE/conical_flow.o /home …
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 发张opensuse的xfce http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455704 Opensuse的xfce桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 LML — 2014-02-20 20:21
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件的编译和安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455705 我是菜鸟，由于学习需要用到linux，我想问怎么把这个软件通过源代码编译和安装出来，有详细的每一步终端截图最好。。。。。。SCCREAM_v571_linux_OK1.tar.gz 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuyangyang — 2014-02-20 20:23
<maplebeats_> lainme: lwqq库是什么情况，出python绑定了？
<lainme> maplebeats_: 好象是
<maplebeats_> lainme: 作者还真是闲...cool
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 软件的编译和安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455706 本人菜鸟一枚，由于学习的需要，要用到ubuntu，但是时间紧迫，没有太多的时间学，故请教一下该软件的编译及安装，最好能有每一步终端命令的截图。。。。。。软件全部文件见附件。SCCREAM_v571_linux_OK1.tar.g
<^k^>  ─> z 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuyangyang — 2014-02-20 20:36
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 半影三部曲汉化完成，欢迎测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455708 在 去月球 正进行汉化之时，我们已经完成了我们的第二部汉化作品——半影三部曲，半影：序曲、半影：黑色瘟疫以及半影：安魂曲的中文化工作，详情查看http://bbs.gamux.org/forum.php?mod=viewthrea
<Lattice> ^k^:
<^k^> Lattice,
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pwCIXFO4AAGdUYl8D1kAALrOAILOSAAAZ1p231.jpg 扫把也可以点石成金啊
<jiero> openstreetmap 自己修整自己周围的地图lol
<October21> 你完成多少了？
<jiero> October21: 不想做了。
<October21> 我看就欧洲几个国家完成度高
<October21>  特别是德国
<jiero> October21: 亚洲是社会分工明确的，别人的事情少插手。
<jiero> October21: 不能把端了别人饭碗的事当乐趣
<October21> 这也与我们的官方政策有关吧？
<jiero> October21: 不是，不是，是千百年的习俗。
<October21> 你要做大了，肯定有人找你喝茶！
<jiero> October21: 不务正业是多久开始的
<October21> 地图涉及国家安全，都是管制的
<October21> jiero: 好久了
<October21> 在大学没什么大的约束就各种吐槽
<jiero> October21: 中华文化崇尚简约和繁琐
<jiero> October21: 呃。这和民用放置商店位置有啥关系？
<jiero> October21: 关键是让既得利益者没法卖地图就一定禁止
<jiero> October21:  各人自扫门前雪——可惜人的视角本来就很狭隘
<jiero> 一点小事疏忽了，就被利用了——然后就被压迫了，然后就有可能有人反抗。
<jiero> 乱糟糟乱糟糟
<October21> 间接导向愚民
<jiero> October21: 哇。全部114了。dns挂了么。。。
<October21> 岛国就是个典型
<jiero> October21: 吐槽一些时事，没有过程，通常导致没有啥结果。
<October21> freenode出问题了？
<October21> jiero: 结果是娱乐了自己
<jiero> October21:  不是，是我自己电脑这里，大概全国 dns 开始被堵住了
<October21> 何乐而不为呢？
<jiero> October21: 对啊，对大多数人生目的都没的人，何乐而不为啊
<October21> 这就是普通人的快乐
<jiero> 世界希望更多普通人，因为掌控世界的多数有一些目的人群就容易掌控了。
<weret> 想要被op踢的最简单最方便最省事最不浪费时间消耗键盘和其它硬件资源的方法是什么？
<weret> 最好同时也最不消耗流量和脑力
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 最近咋样
<knownbad> 还好吧。
<knownbad> 松鼠呢？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 不知道
<knownbad> 该不会真被德国大妈奸杀了吧？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 有可能
<stmsgebjgd_> knownbad: http://news.6park.com/newspark/index.php?app=news&act=view&nid=15025
<^k^> stmsgebjgd_: ⇪ 在零重力飞行中拍巨乳美女 身材更完美了(组图) -6park.com
<knownbad> 你对巨乳有癖好？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-21
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么恢复GPT分区表啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455710 手贱一不小心在ubuntu里面把GPT分区表弄坏了,怎么修复啊？ ubuntu下面 Code: sudo gdisk /dev/sda 然后输入r进入二级目录 然后输入f 再输入w保存 退出重启之后，就启动不了了。 认真看了一下gdisk 的文档才发觉gdisk下的
<^k^>  ─> f 与fdisk下输入 f 用处不一样。 gdisk下输入 f Load MBR and build fresh GPT from it. Use this option if your GPT is corrupt or conflicts with the MBR and you want to us …
<needmoney> Hello, I know this is not the place, but don't know where to look because I'm socially akward, but I need a chinese-english translator, if anyone is interested in the job, PM please.
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm 自动控制窗口的geometry http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455737 有些程序，例如urxvt可以自己支持geometry参数，有些软件则不能，比如google-chrome。 我想要的效果是fvwm启动的时候，自动启动urxvt和google-chrome。并且设置他们窗口的位置和大小。 我现在用窗口 resize命令这些
<^k^>  ─> 可以做。但是我想知道fvwm能不能自动完成。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangmingyou — 2014-02-21 9:12
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 14.04 Alpha2 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455740 Ubuntu 14.04 Alpha2 发布 Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2014-02-21 10:04
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=38422
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学家用芯片连接两只猴子，用一只控制另一只
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=flat&sid=38423
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 腾讯和京东正谈判合并电子商务业务
<onlylove> 腾讯和京东合并电子商务……
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49036/meizu-and-ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 魅族宣布与 Ubuntu 合作 将支持 MX3 刷机 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445444 我也正在弄这个。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Findxiaoxun — 2014-02-21 10:16
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 巨头合作有啥意思。。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 不知道马化腾怎么想的
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 也不知道京东那边怎么想的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 马化腾已经横跨多个产业了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 京东也是
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 昨天c记员工们内部都测试 魅族MX3 touch了，你没看到？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 合并的是电子商务，也就是京东商城和易讯
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 京东那家伙是烧钱烧在京东上，钱不是京东赚的
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 昨天加班，火冒三丈啥也没看
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 暴图啊
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 暴徒啊
<jieroarchl> lol
<jieroarchl> 打错了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49053/why-we-continue-to-use-windows-xp
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 网友神总结：我们继续用 XP 的十大理由 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 笑cry
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 10年前的linux，和现在用法都不一样了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 从我开始用linux，linux桌面已经天翻地覆。。。。
<jieroarchl> 那时候 tiled wm 都没多少人用。。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 是吗？不清楚啊，10年前，./configure make&&make install，今天貌似还这样啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 桌面啊
<onlylove> 那时候没有那么大的屏幕，当然没人用瓦片
<onlylove> jieroarchl: KDE和xfce还好好的
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 虽然gnome变成那样了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 这过程几经沉浮，样子用法全变过
<onlylove> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=3ea4d2bc14ce36d3a20483380af33a24/cbad4134970a304e400e8e9cd0c8a786c8175cdd.jpg
<jieroarchl> onlylove: Ubuntu的GNOME也变了n个脸
<onlylove> jieroarchl: windows不是么？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 即使是官方 gnome 2，
<jieroarchl> onlylove: windows又不是连续升级的。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 只不过xp时间长点
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 对过去十年来说倒是相似的时间跨度 xp vista 7 8相差时间不很久？
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • funtoo这个项目好像开始活跃了. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455741 大家可以去www.funtoo.org看看. 创始人在google forum上写了很多有趣的东西. 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-02-21 10:28
<onlylove> xp是从01年9月，vista07年，中间间隔6年
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 然后我们从win95开始
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我更早 windows 3.1开始哈。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 95，95OSR2两年
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我只是说从95开始
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 然后 me
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 然后95osr2到98
<jieroarchl> 错了。
<jieroarchl> 98 me
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 然后98se
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 然后是2K
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 2k完了是混合的me
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 然后是winxp
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 基本两年或者更短吧？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 当时我用ME就发现比98硬件加速快好多好多
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 鼠标那个流畅。。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 跳过xp，然后vista07年，7是09年
<onlylove> jieroarchl: win8忘了啥时候了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 现在看，win7有成为下一个xp的希望
<onlylove> jieroarchl: me是98的kernel然后xp的外观
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 因为公众对nt5（2k）的反映是，兼容不好
<onlylove> 这哥们怀念DOS……"我来吧，当年俺学pascal，就是dos，虽然屏幕还是14寸的，还是黑白的，只有老师那台是彩色显示器，俺也学的很欢乐，天天拿着5.2寸大软盘，上机，好不容易找买个3.5的软盘，还没地方插，因为太先进了，谁实话dos年代过来的人，用linux根本没一点障碍，拿过来就用，而现在大部分人却要学习或适应一段时间ï
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 是么？
<zenNamaste> 别tnnnd从网页复制大量文字过来, 都tm乱码
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我这边不是唉
<onlylove> 看来chrome的自动编码还不行
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 昨天你去看ubuntu touch了么
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 去哪儿看?
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 我对这货兴趣不大诶.
<onlylove> encoding是utf8啊……
<zenNamaste> 就用，而现在大部分人却要学习或适应一段时间ï
<maplebeats> 我的nexus7饥渴死了，ubuntu touch 在哪儿
<zenNamaste> 在我这里显示这个
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 哦。好象是 c记内部会议
<maplebeats> 我这也是乱码
<onlylove> 我还是reset下chrome的设置吧……
 * jieroarchl 现在想知道 android 有啥用。很无聊也是。就那样。
<maplebeats> windows有啥好的剪切板管理软件吗？
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 从 portableapps里找那个
<aiya> 弱弱的问下 我top可以显示 PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND  这些  但是我top |grep 加上了grep 就不显示 PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND  怎么让top 加下过滤也显示名称呢？
<onlylove> 我都reset了，没reset 字体设置，这chrome有病
<zenNamaste> aiya: ...
<onlylove> aiya: 你可以不用top吗
<zenNamaste> aiya: 你可以不要过滤掉第一行呀...
<maplebeats> airead: top为啥要grep？有自带命令啊
<zenNamaste> aiya: 把第一行也加入到你的grep呀
<zenNamaste> aiya: top | grep -e "kworker" -e "PID"    试试这个
<onlylove_> 把字符编码变成自动检查了
 * zenNamaste 又一个问了问题就不见人影的
<aiya> 没有 刚才WC了
<onlylove_> zenNamaste: 这边本来就没影子
<aiya> 我想top过滤
<aiya> 我试试
<maplebeats> onlylove: 数据分析有前途没
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不知道啊，国外大有前途，国内天知道
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 有. 但是最好结合不同方向的背景知识.
<aiya> 我是想执行top |grep 他显示 RES %CPU 这2行想print打印出来
<maplebeats> 哎，突然觉得我们部门可以改名叫数据分析部
<aiya> 解决了
<aiya> 谢谢
<zenNamaste> aiya: 不知所云
<maplebeats> adam8157: 台柱子您兼职
<maplebeats> s/兼职/好/g
<adam8157> maplebeats: ? 五笔这么差?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 随手回车就出去了。。
 * adam8157 持wcdma手机换了lte-tdd 4g手机卡 cc gfrog 
 * maplebeats 人艰不拆
<maplebeats> 装了4G卡有啥用？能用4G吗？
<huntxu> 兼职和好是一个五笔？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 有效果吗?
<adam8157> maplebeats: 有手机就能了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 效果就是不会被假基站骚扰了, USIM卡嘛
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 假基站???
<maplebeats> huntxu: 其实我也不知道怎么打出来的
<huntxu> adam8157: 帝都假基站太恐怖了
<adam8157> huntxu: 导致信号不稳不开心
<maplebeats> adam8157: 假基站很多吗？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 嗯, 普通gsm sim卡都有这问题
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 就是那些随意给你发短信的。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不多, 但是不爽
<adam8157> 换卡又不要钱...
<huntxu> adam8157: 睡觉记得关流量 lol
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 额。不是不用自动断线+wifi优先么
<maplebeats> adam8157: 一觉醒来，房子没了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: jieroarchl: 我擦, 这货很多吗?
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 一觉惊觉几千年
<adam8157> maplebeats: 手机不支持, 没事儿
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 潍坊是有，经过某些地区就能被骚扰到
<zenNamaste> adam8157: lte-tdd是联通的?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不少
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 移动的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦.
<gfrog> adam8157: 你？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 蛋疼.
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也刚换
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 我现在回想起坐火车走到哪里都有**人民欢迎您这种可怕的信息。
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天去领的卡
<adam8157> gfrog: 握手
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 这个不是假基站吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚去移动办公楼下办得, 保安直接给换了
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 是真基站
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 但是被控制了
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 和假的没啥差异吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过我过阵子就有个td的手机了。
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: ... 不给你发, 你也被控制了, 只是你不知道
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不是很清楚，但是确实有
<adam8157> gfrog: 5s?
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 不发的不管反正没事
<jieroarchl> gfrog: iphone6e？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 假基站，就是那些用移动充值电话发信息的，比放说13800138000
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 但是实际上这个号码根本不会发信息
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦。
<onlylove> adam8157: td的手机可以用4G否
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 那用真基站在特定基站发信息的情况你知道么？
<adam8157> onlylove: td-scdma? 不行
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 垃圾短信啊
<onlylove> jieroarchl: isp啥的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 只要经过某个街道就会收到
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 和我家一条街的距离
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 那也是假的
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 只不过随便用了个号码
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 记得论坛里面有个帖子说用ubuntu笔记本spam垃圾短信的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: jieroarchl Nokia
<onlylove> adam8157: 鄙视移动，鄙视TD
<jieroarchl> gfrog: nokia 1520？
<onlylove> 暂时不想换手机了，先这样吧
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我刚刚启用了个 nexus galaxy 当 android 平板，4.5+ 哦
<jieroarchl> 平板应该是 7寸吧。
<jieroarchl> 看到现在到处都是7寸手机，也不拘泥了
<gfrog> adam8157: 懦鸡鸭速度倒是真流畅。可惜真心不适合商务应用。
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 你是商用么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 或者说不适合我社的商务应用
<adam8157> gfrog: 为什么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 少了一大堆应用啊
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 你要键盘？
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 额。少了什么？
<adam8157> onlylove: lte-tdd没理由鄙视, 可以鄙视td-lte, 虽然其实是一个东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 没gmail，没hangout，calendar没法同步gcalendar，没2-step auth app
<gfrog> adam8157: 没irc
<gfrog> adam8157: 我决定送给老爹玩儿微信了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我安心等着uphone for mx3
<happyaron> adam8157: 移动4G非常好
<happyaron> gfrog: 上土豪金吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 也贵
<gfrog> happyaron: 等ip6
<happyaron> gfrog: 孝敬老人
<adam8157> happyaron: 求送个支持的手机 我卡都准备好了
<gfrog> happyaron: 我的合约还有大半年呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 送不了啊
<happyaron> gfrog: no idea
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 老人要大屏普及的
<gfrog> adam8157: 来我给你画一个土壕金
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 支持的手机？
<happyaron> adam8157: 个人表示体验之后非常赞
<onlylove> 擦，手机升级系统以后发现启用3G没了！
<happyaron> onlylove: ios7？
<onlylove> happyaron: android
<onlylove> jieroarchl: http://www.williamlong.info/archives/3614.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 警惕“伪基站”广告-月光博客
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道了
<happyaron> onlylove: 恭喜你
<onlylove> happyaron: 我还不想刷回去
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就更要恭喜你了
<onlylove> happyaron: 为毛
 * happyaron 的意思是那你先忍着吧。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 那图上登录界面真像linux
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 明明就是。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我喷手机制造商去
<happyaron> onlylove: +1
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • eclipse 编译程序的权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455742 在ubuntu12.04用eclipse编译c/c++程序时，出现Permission denied ，如何解决， 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2014-02-21 11:11
<maplebeats> 基站都没有认证的么
<gfrog> maplebeats: 移动肯定没有
<gfrog> maplebeats: 联通应该有
<jieroarchl> openstreetmap 没有和图片库合作啊
<jieroarchl> 没看到加图片的地方
<jieroarchl> 恩。还是这样吧。
<onlylove> happyaron: 官方解释是最新固件屏蔽的3G开关，需要去市场下载软件
<onlylove> happyaron: 这TM什么脑瘫决定
<fhqkjj> 请问，我想访问aspx网站，怎么弄？能进去，只是有一些功能用不了。谢谢。
<onlylove> fhqkjj: 换windows
<fhqkjj> onlylove: 没有其它办法了吗
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> fhqkjj: asp不是微软的技术么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得这是被骂的轻了
<fhqkjj> onlylove: 我不懂啊。但是，我们学校的管理系统用的是青果公司的系统，是aspx的
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就骂呗。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助！无线WIFI连接上了，有信号可是没法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455743 在上周在上网本上安装了 12.04LTS，右上角显示了无线信号，通过我台式机确认，上网本已经连上无线路由器了，可以由于Ubuntu上不知道有没有类似ADSL拨号工具。 于是使用如
<^k^>  ─> 下步骤，成功用Ubuntu上网：（百度上找到） 1.打开应用程序菜单，依次选择附件 - 终端。 2.在弹出终端窗口后，输sudo pppoeconf，输入完成 …
<onlylove> fhqkjj: aspx不知道是啥，估计是asp.net吧，这东西是微软的，想正常用，就用微软的系统，还有微软的浏览器（没错，windows上的firefox也不能正常用）
<alvin_rxg> Title: Home : The Official Microsoft ASP.NET Site (@ asp.net)
<fhqkjj> onlylove: 我只是看那个网页的后缀是.aspx的……
<fhqkjj> onlylove: 好复杂。这些人为什么不弄得兼容好些。
<onlylove> fhqkjj: 那就是微软的东西了，我刚搜到微软亚洲研究院的一个网页，也是aspx的，微软的特点就是所有东西都用自己家的
<onlylove> fhqkjj: 为啥搞兼容，兼容了怎么垄断收钱
<onlylove> fhqkjj: 你别忘了，微软是商业公司，利益最大化
<onlylove> fhqkjj: 懂不？
<fhqkjj> onlylove: 懂了。
<fhqkjj> onlylove: 相当可恶
<fhqkjj> onlylove: 我装的windows慢得要死，所以，现在都不用了。只用Ubuntu。
<onlylove> fhqkjj: 所以你没法正常访问aspx的网站正常
<fhqkjj> onlylove: 嗯。唉。只能用别人的电脑了。谢谢。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oQCIP7WQAABi1driymQAALrIgHehAEAAGLt267.jpg 我只不过想过个路,你们别···
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 昨晚由于安装显卡驱动不成功，还有卸载不干净之类的问题导致进不去图形界面【已解决】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455745 我的电脑是笔记本，双显卡。 #lspci |grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible
<^k^>  ─> controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] 自己去下了官网的。run文件，初次安装很成功。但是激活了却不能使 …
<namaste_working> asp是后台吧..
<onlylove> couplet.msra.cn/app/couplet.aspx‎
<alvin_rxg> Title: 微软亚洲研究院 电脑对联 (@ msra.cn)
<onlylove> 才不管前台后台，微软的东西能正常干活的都是兼容好的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用vi强行修改owner为root的文件后会自动修改文件的所属组和所有者 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455746 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1874 Feb 21 11:41 ex2.c 这是原来文件属性. 然后我vi ex2.c, 它提示文件为readonly. 然后我用w!强行修改成功 之后文件的属性就变成了： -rw-r--r-- 1 codenew codenew
<onlylove> 死机死机死机，wps打开个文件都TMD死机崩溃，有毛用！
<adam8157> looks good http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38427
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Ubuntu 14.04让菜单重返应用程序窗口
<palomino|working> 全局菜单对于我的32寸显示器真是蛋疼啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 你们ubuntu14.04的内核版本是多少啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455747 怎么我还显示13.10昨天刚安装的.............. 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-02-21 12:39
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  12:49 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马
<palomino|working> ....
<robincook> 忘了 irc 怎么玩了。圈人是 @robincook 这样不？
<robincook> 试试。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 没有这么高级的功能
<robincook> 呃，是么？难道我穿越了。我记得以前我在这里讲我碰到的问题，有个家伙总是 圈我，然后说“Ubuntu 11.04 64Bit 飘过。。。”之类的话。这类回答对我没有任何帮助，还打扰我的视线。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 你碰上了神奇的人
<robincook> 额，我是是 .robincook
<robincook> 我试试。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我看成robincock了...
<robincook> 我记得加个什么符号，那么那个人的就会被提醒。
<robincook>  .robincook
<robincook> robincook;
<robincook> #robincook
<palomino|working> 其实吧
<palomino|working> 通常只要提到nick就会被提醒
<robincook> 晕啊，我记得被提醒的时候  tray bar 的图标还会闪的。
<robincook> 你试试给我发一个？
<palomino|working> robincook:
<robincook> 貌似是哦，写一句话？
<robincook> 麻烦写一句话，中间带上我的名字？
<palomino|working> 测试 robincook 测试
<onlylove> 破马好兴致
<palomino|working> 等着开会呢 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马整天开会，以后改叫开会马，你每次working的时候基本在开会
<chris__> 我是马甲 robincook 收到没？
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 难道改叫 meeting? onlylove
<robincook> 闪了，好了。 回一个 chris__ 收到？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 嗯，等开会的时候不算meeting……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你还是继续working吧
<palomino|working> :D
 * onlylove 下载android sdk
<onlylove> 受不了那些自以为是的家伙了，弄个3G开关说屏蔽就屏蔽，
<onlylove> 自己编译个刷回去就是……‘
<onlylove> 觉得自己水平很高的，只要不是真的比我高，我就想办法鄙视回去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：请问在ubuntu下的免费代理软件，哪一款比较好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455748 大家好，主要是想看youtube，但是不知道用那一种代理软件，多谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wildyark — 2014-02-21 13:03
<onlylove> 真的比我高的，就努力超过，再鄙视回去
<onlylove> 太高超不过的，不会没事吓折腾
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu开机出现要求输入密钥？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455749 最近，Ubuntu开机后总是要求输入密钥，虽然可以按取消，但是很麻烦，以前都不需要的，呵呵，我在开机的时候也没用要求root密码，要是能直接取消有多好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 天羽美羽 — 2014-02-21
<^k^>  ─> 13:15
<onlylove> 待在北京肺疼
<onlylove> 靠，这签名强大
<MeaCulpa> hhe
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: hhe啥，今天公司都发口罩了，也不知道好用不
 * pity curl -svo /dev/null www.a.com 打印的信息不是标准输出1，而是错误输出2？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> android sdk下载的好慢……
<onlylove> 才474M的东西，要下载1hour
<maplebeats> onlylove: QQ旋风
<onlylove> maplebeats: 就你了，把qq旋风移植过来吧
<onlylove> NU/Linux 7.3 (wheezy) Release:        7.3 Codename:       wheezy
<onlylove> Distributor ID: Debian Description:    Debian GNU/Linux 7.3 (wheezy) Release:        7.3 Codename:       wheezy
<onlylove> 我觉得升级到testing好点？
<onlylove> 说起来貌似下个stable要用systemd，又要学习一个新命令
<newleaves_> hi,有人玩rc522没 ？
<onlylove> 怎么变2hour了……这不科学
<onlylove> newleaves_: 那是啥
<newleaves_> onlylove, NFC
<sjd_zeus> 请问Linux下又什么电子书阅读器支持在线搜书的呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 520T?
<onlylove> 没多少程序用内存啊，怎么老实崩溃呢，没出息的wps
<gfrog> adam8157: 咩？
<onlylove> newleaves_: 不玩nfc，搞不懂
<adam8157> gfrog: 手机型号
<gfrog> adam8157: 525/526
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗷
<newleaves_> onlylove, o
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我终于无聊到玩crawl了
 * adam8157 今天发薪无望啊 555
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lastday?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: y
<gfrog> adam8157: 发薪？ 嘛薪？
<adam8157> gfrog: 薪水啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 你今天也lastday？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你着急毛线……
<perr> 哇.l5e又来了  cc leeeee
<leeeee> 歧视我？我不能来吗
<perr> ...
<leeeee> 哼
<namaste_working> adam8157: 我也在等呀
<namaste_working> sjd_zeus: firefox
<sjd_zeus> ？
<namaste_working> sjd_zeus: firefox又是阅读器, 又能搜书. 完全符合.
<onlylove> 我觉得是我的系统的问题，不是wps的问题，刚发现libre一样不稳定……该死的winxp
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 在winxp下老老实实用msoffice吧
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • longene 2.0快了，将支持for x86的windows应用直接在ARM、龙芯等机器上运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455751 longene 1.0 rc2 已经发布，已经全面去除wineserve，相应功能移入内核，大幅度提高运行速度。但wine项的那堆dll文件是longene不可缺少的。longene 1.0 rc2 已经模块化，作为
<^k^>  ─> 内核模块运行，因此不需要像以前那样对内核打补丁，随时可以根据需要时挂上或卸下模块，使用起来比wine还方便。longene的wiki见：http: …
<leeeee> 终于出太阳了 真是感人至深
<leeeee> perr_: 你还在追星星没？
<adam8157> namaste_working: 你还有四天
<perr_> leeeee: 当然.
<perr_> 今天刚更新了
<leeeee> == 佩服。。
<namaste_working> adam8157: 是呀.
<perr_> leeeee: 后面的不好看.闲扯
<namaste_working> adam8157: 攒钱买个相机
<leeeee> 你追剧不是看全女神么
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果是妹子讨论形象，我觉得就是那个来自星星的你
<onlylove> leeeee: s/形象/星星/
<leeeee> onlylove: ？？？没看懂。。。
<namaste_working> s/星星/猩猩/
<onlylove> namaste_working: 要不要这样
<onlylove> leeeee: 你在看来自星星的你？
<namaste_working> onlylove: 要.
<leeeee> 昨儿个加我同学的那位呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<leeeee> 我没看啊 无兴趣 我室友在看。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在办公室玩tiles？
<onlylove> 昨个？哪个？饭团？ cc maplebeats
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> namaste_working: 壕
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<perr> leeeee: 现在有些审美疲劳
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<namaste_working> adam8157: 400块钱的东西, 我现在都想分期付款了... 我还豪???
<leeeee> 为什么蛋蛋君能接受主席叫蛋蛋
<namaste_working> leeeee: 自然是有原因的
<leeeee> 我对韩剧已经不感冒了。。唉。。。
<leeeee> namaste_working: 啥原因 抓辫子了？
<namaste_working> leeeee: 请发挥你自己的想象力. 谢谢.
<leeeee> 想不出 求解
<roylez> adam8157: 听说你可以踢人？
<adam8157> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我手头就这个台式机，home还是空的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 除了.irssi没动
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在就可以删 .irssi/config
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...也是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果断在办公室玩tiles啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，过会儿去接lp，否则早回家happy去了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 最后在帮他们作遍系统升级...以后估计不会有人碰gentoo包管理的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 升个毛。。。。
<roylez> 今天是早退的日子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: burn掉点电
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 手续解决，走人，哪管后面洪水滔天
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，能休息休息挺好的，就是还要每天老时间起来送lp娃娃
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 叫你老婆自己开车呗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 平时老不让她开，现在怕她开...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 市区上班，没地方停...
<eexpress> 女司机，吓人的。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 别让她开
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 总要开的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我以前那样不好，应该让她开开，自己可以睡睡
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 然而，要能安心睡着，估计得要很久很久....
<eexpress> 上次，lp要开，我正接电话，看她直接逼别人到街边，然后别人绕过来逼她。。她居然骂别人。。
<eexpress> 都不知道自己先逼的别人。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: nb
<eexpress> 你小心点哦
<MeaCulpa> 开车么，熟练即可，多开开就好
<eexpress> 男人才是这样。你继续小心。
<MeaCulpa> hmm...女人，的确是很难改变的动物
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我lp要是有枪，早耗光魔都所有子弹了，上次我被一个司法车抢道，丫头直接下车去吵了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 拦住别人前有警徽后有铁条的车吵架....
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: ...
<eexpress> 这情形，迟早出事啊。lol
<lainme_> MeaCulpa: 厉害
<eexpress> 我见过最牛皮的是，碰车了，直接离开的。
<eexpress> 急死对方。lol
<MeaCulpa> hoho
<maplebeats> onlylove: what?
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 显卡风扇声音大的很 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455752 昨天装的13.10,用开源的显卡驱动时，风扇的声音就大的很，有AMD的专有驱动时就正长，但是专有驱动的命令行分辨率又低了，各位大神有没有解决的办法，降风扇转速或改分辨率都可以 统计信息: 发表于 由 kasso
<^k^>  ─> n — 2014-02-21 14:34
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: women hmm
<sjd_zeus> 谁用过redmine
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: women, a distinct species, daemon in desguise
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 你老婆nb
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: by shakespeare?
<gfrog>  roylez 扎西
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
 * adam8157 噩耗啊
<palomino|working> ?_?
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<jieroarchl> https://www.openstreetmap.org/ 中文的改地图哈。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenStreetMap
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你给我带来的噩耗啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈哈，赶快跳槽啊
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天去天津躲雾霾
<adam8157> gfrog: 玩啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃煎饼看相声
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃煎饼听相声
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 天津雾霾正大呢
<piggybox> 恩，一样污染
<nyfair> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=294800
<gfrog> palomino|working: 现在pm2.5是多少？
<gfrog> palomino|working: 再远了跑不出去了，没等跑到地儿就得回来
<adam8157> nyfair: 壕
<adam8157> nyfair: 送我一个
<palomino|working> 卧槽，竟然轻度污染，这不科学
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何调节显卡风扇转速 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455753 刚装的13.10, 用开源的显卡驱动的话风扇声音大的很 用专有的驱动的话声音小了，可是命令行的分辨率又变小了 大家有没有解决的办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 kasson — 2014-02-21 14:59
<gfrog> adam8157: 基狗来帝都了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 全世界到处晃的土壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 是真.土壕
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 破马，现在华北危及！
<palomino|working> 但天津居然只是轻度污染，严重不科学啊 jieroarchl
<palomino|working> 外面这天怎么看也不像轻度啊
<jieroarchl> palomino|working:  平津危矣、华北危矣、全中国危矣！
<gfrog> palomino|working: 可能是有雾
<gfrog> palomino|working: 昨天帝都就是，看着雾蒙蒙的，但是空气里没污染的味道。
<palomino|working> :O
<gfrog> palomino|working: 今天看着跟昨天差不多，但是出去已经嗓子疼了
<adam8157> gfrog: 呛嗓子
<jieroarchl> palomino|working adam8157 你们。。。
<jieroarchl> 嗓子疼那是感冒了
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 我这里都是严重污染了
<palomino|working> where r u
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 潍坊
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 山东都不保了啊！
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 空中直线飞过来都没有起伏的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 是不是你昨天要加l5e的同学来着？
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 潍坊从我这里往北到海就是从水平高度30米到0，几乎无起伏。
 * gfrog 霍比特人上映了呢，周末还得找个地方看。
<onlylove> gfrog: 土豪蛙，居然有钱看电影
<palomino|working> ... jieroarchl
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 到海50公里
<gfrog> onlylove: 63羊。支持正版
<palomino|working> 天津从我这里往东到海水平高度5米到0米.. jieroarchl
<maplebeats> onlylove: 加了，被无视了
<adam8157> gfrog: 有2D的么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛要2D？
<onlylove> gfrog: 帝都有低于100的电影票？
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 你离海多远。。
<gfrog> onlylove: 看美团儿，看时光网
<palomino|working> 30km+
<onlylove> leeeee: 人加了，被无视了
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 哦
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 说l5e真名
<palomino|working> 来个大浪，我就完蛋了.. jieroarchl
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 私聊？
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 别怕，污染的水不是那么强大的毒药
<palomino|working> 噢。。貌似不止30
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 比核辐射水差不多
<palomino|working> 我在市区西边...
<palomino|working> 估计也有50了
 * maplebeats 深圳地区求人请看电影，已经半年多没进过电影院了
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 和姑娘谈谈
<adam8157> gfrog: 不想看3D的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你看过imax不？ 看过之后就会爱上imax的
<gfrog> adam8157: 双机3D也不错。但是要找好影院
<jieroarchl> gfrog:  imax 挺无聊，看了transformer3
<gfrog> adam8157: 环太那种情节被人骂成屎的电影，imax效果却是绝赞。
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 等等 transformer 的中文名是啥来着。。。
<maplebeats> gfrog: imax好呀，但是那蛋疼的价格。。。
<gfrog> jieroarchl: 变压器
<maplebeats> 我老家那个双机还不错
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 怎么可能。变。。。
<leeeee> onlylove: 为什么？她不理哦？
<gfrog> maplebeats: 团儿啊，谁让你去柜台直接买
<gfrog> maplebeats: 还有个招是去vip柜台去蹲点让有卡的帮你买，然后你给他钱
<palomino|working> 支持imax
<leeeee> maplebeats: 怎么样啊？
<leeeee> 没下文了？
<leeeee> 太不给力了吧
<palomino|working> 据说imax现在可以给家庭安装
<adam8157> gfrog: 环太平洋看过
<palomino|working> 只要1000多万
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 找 leeeee的损友去喝酒啊
<gfrog> palomino|working: 给家庭装的有多大幕？
<nyfair> 最近有什么片？
<nyfair> 迪斯尼出柜片？
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 你可以自制大片啊
<palomino|working> 比影院的小多了 gfrog
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 玩游戏那么多
<palomino|working> 大概能放20几个座位 gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 那有啥意思
<gfrog> palomino|working: 10M能去影院看多少场imax了。
<palomino|working> 好歹是4k投影 gfrog
<onlylove> leeeee: 不知道啊，去问maplebeats 和你同学咯
<maplebeats> gfrog: ~。~以前我有VPS来着
<palomino|working> 国内这堆imax影院貌似都是2k的
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 人家都不加我
<maplebeats> gfrog: 打错，vip
<palomino|working> 招待妹子来家里看imax多cool gfrog
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 你不拉关系，陌生人怎么会随意加啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马都开始看4k的imax了？我2k的还没见过呢
<gfrog> palomino|working: 看porn嘛？ 边看边啪啪啪？
<palomino|working> 我也没看过啊 onlylove
<gfrog> palomino|working: 啧啧，叔儿乃太有生活了
<palomino|working> 天津市就没有4k的..
<maplebeats> leeeee: 拉过来，关系一下
<leeeee> maplebeats: 你的基本情况说一下
<palomino|working> ... gfrog
<palomino|working> 我要是能买得起 gfrog
<leeeee> 我告诉她就OK了
<palomino|working> 早就退休了。。还working什么。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 来个110寸的3d电视也行啊
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 欺负叔叔 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 买不起- - gfrog
<leeeee> 我现在就只知道你在深圳
<maplebeats> leeeee: - -。
<leeeee> 而已
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 你退休专门玩游戏了？
<palomino|working> 60寸以上的就买不起了。。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 4K投影仪
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还没结婚就退休……
<palomino|working> 年老多金不才更能吸引妹子么 onlylove
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 他不要妻子，只要情人
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 额。
<maplebeats> leeeee: 在深圳还不够么
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 你很多金？果然财主
<palomino|working> 现在逐渐年老，多金遥遥无期。。
<palomino|working> 至少满足了一半条件了...
<onlylove> maplebeats: 人不是找乞丐，也不是找路人，深圳人很多
<leeeee> == 难道我要跟我同学说 给你介绍个男朋友吧  在深圳 是男的
<palomino|working> 我看他不会拒绝 leeeee
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不用人老，只要多金就能吸引妹子
<maplebeats> leeeee: 这个主意很好，我觉得可行
 * adam8157 一个人去看冰雪奇缘会不会太搞... cc gfrog 
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 经典的“在深圳是男的”！
<palomino|working> 多金太难了 onlylove
<palomino|working> 年老容易。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我去年一个人看了小半年儿的电影
<palomino|working> .....
<adam8157> gfrog: 动画片呢?
<gfrog> palomino|working: 有些人年老也不容易，例如林志颖/玲
<palomino|working> 我之前也是这样，后来觉得一个人看电影实在太惨了，下决心改变这个情况，果然成功了
<gfrog> adam8157: 有啥？
<leeeee> 太不靠谱了好嘛？
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 什么情况了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 放心大胆的去就是了
<palomino|working> 不去看电影了.. jieroarchl
<maplebeats> leeeee: jieroarchl 快证明一下，我靠谱不
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 哦。
<leeeee> 然后她问认识吗 我说认识啊 网上认识的
<leeeee> 也不知道叫什么
<leeeee> 干嘛的
<leeeee> 反正就是在深圳 是的男的
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 你就是个爱唠叨的小男人，不过本性不坏。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 体贴，但有点脑残的破小孩 maplebeats
<leeeee> 拜托 你是饭团是不是？
<jieroarchl> leeeee: maplebeats 是饭团
<leeeee> 上次狗血爱情剧的男主是不是？
<maplebeats> leeeee: 哇哈哈
 * maplebeats 哈哈
<leeeee> 得得得
<leeeee> 你自己去找吧
 * maplebeats 爆笑ing
<leeeee> 最怕这种搞不清楚的人
<onlylove> leeeee: maplebeats.com/‎
<alvin_rxg> Title: Maplebeats' Website Menu (@ maplebeats.com)
<maplebeats> leeeee: 其实我是NGA刷多了而已...
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你上次的爱情太狗血了，不过最后就是A和B都没了
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 换言之，我们所犯的错误，是坚信某一条路而拒绝了解另一条路，而本质实际上是害怕迷茫，但是当你真正找到寻找另一条路、理解另一条路的方法和能力，迷茫就变成停下来思考的最好时间，这也是为何迷茫时代能产生伟大设计。因此，作为设计师，想办法让自己迷茫吧。
<leeeee> == 我又不是设计师
<onlylove> jieroarchl: l5e不是设计师
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 对啊，对啊。
<leeeee> 对啊 OL都知道
<leeeee> 笨兔子一只
<onlylove> maplebeats: 最理想的是，你把a和b都抱回家
 * jieroarchl 从来都是本本。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 啊哈？真的很狗血么，估计是我描述有问题
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不就是你对b有意思，然后对a表白，a答应了么
<maplebeats> 其实啥也没发生，就是闲得慌
<nyfair> 你们比在linuxtoy上黑我的人还无聊
<onlylove> nyfair: 黑你？那群人当真很无聊了，黑你做甚
<leeeee> 好吧  既然你是闲得慌 我就不帮你引荐了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 其实没这么复杂，这个故事只是帮我走出了某个阴影而已
<maplebeats> onlylove: 目的也达到了，就撤了
<maplebeats> leeeee: - -，不要被文字骗了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 啥阴影？求818
<jieroarchl> 饭团生活在阴影下。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你妹
<onlylove> leeeee: 先不忙引荐，先八卦下
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> > joke
<leeeee> 八卦啥。。
<^k^> onlylove: 连锁反应 : 阿明对邻居抱怨:你把你的狗扔掉好不好?它昨天晚上叫个不停,我老婆不得不停止练歌。真倒霉! 真对不起,邻居答,是尊夫人先叫的。
<maplebeats> leeeee: 那个“狗血”的故事我也没做错啊，也没伤害到任何人...
<maplebeats> 细节你们不知道- -
<leeeee> == 一定要伤害别人才是错？
<leeeee> 你自己内心也是不清不楚的吧？
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我很清楚啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 八卦下饭团的阴影
<maplebeats> onlylove: 阴影--->心理问题--->恢复
<leeeee> 那么我们来案情回顾一下
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 你一定要挺住，等到你的姑娘
<leeeee> 猪脚出来叙述啊
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 不要倒下当烈士
<maplebeats> leeeee: 才不要
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 哈哈
<leeeee> 来 我们大家会帮助你的
 * maplebeats 终于知道钳子为什么会鄙视我，我再也不看NGA的感情帖了，会被影响。。。
 * jieroarchl 也觉得够无聊的了。没必要一直同情所有人。
 * jieroarchl 要冷血。
<nyfair> jieroarchl: 圣母这年头是贬义词
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 恩。
<nyfair> nga stage1 这不都是卢瑟装逼论坛么
<nyfair> mitbbs似乎是温拿装屌丝论坛
 * adam8157 friday, second favorite f word
<adam8157> nyfair: 为什么我觉得mitbbs上都是实实在在的屌丝, 至少思维是
<nyfair> 论实用，acfun里区询问版比知乎高大上多了
<jieroarchl> adam8157: so your favorite f word, FORTUNE! 4CHAN!
<nyfair> adam8157: 4chan呢
<leeeee> 对啊 我也发现了 圣母是贬义词了
<adam8157> jieroarchl: ...
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，求送钱
<maplebeats> 圣母是指那些母性泛滥的人么？
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 你搞错了屌丝的意思，屌丝就是意识里拿工资干事的人。
<adam8157> nyfair: 现在这个时代, 一群人装模作样的社区往往都是屌丝, 小众的社区往往都是温拿
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 非屌丝就是干事，财富自动填满的人。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 圣母白莲花
<nyfair> adam8157: 比如irc?
<onlylove> maplebeats: 自己搜
<nyfair> 温拿们，你们壕
<adam8157> nyfair: 你才是
<leeeee> 温拿是什么
<jieroarchl> 什么是温拿
<nyfair> adam8157: 别扯，我就是给多少钱干多少活的思维
<onlylove> leeeee: 来解释下，路色和问那
<adam8157> nyfair: 我也是
<onlylove> leeeee: loser winner
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 所以你们真都是屌丝啊。
<onlylove> leeeee: 懂了否？
<jieroarchl> adam8157:  不干活拿钱的就不是了
<jieroarchl> 温拿（The Wynners）
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我不懂。。。
<jieroarchl> 路色是什么。。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: loser
<^k^> jieroarchl: define:温拿 http://lmgtfy.com/ not defined.
<leeeee> winner？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 从这里看你真的是上海人
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 请教gnome-shell-extension加载的插件为啥每次启动都需要重新加载一次？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455755 如题，比如天气插件等，每次都需要用gnome-tweak-tools 优化工具重新选择相应的插件才能有效， 请问如何让已选的插件能自动开机就运行呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nccs
<^k^>  ─> z — 2014-02-21 15:44
<nyfair> jieroarchl: 我籍贯都是魔都的好伐
<adam8157> 硬盘路过
<nyfair> 硬盘滚出魔都！
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 头一次见。
<adam8157> =,=
<sacrrie> 内存条质量不好了会不会影响机器供电啊
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 硬盘是什么？
<nyfair> adam8157: 你不在帝都么
<adam8157> nyfair: 玩笑话嘛
<nyfair> jieroarchl: WD，外地人
<sacrrie> 我插了条新内存感觉机器容易卡死了
<sacrrie> 哎
<nyfair> jieroarchl: 相反的是蓝光人
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 。。。
<sacrrie> nyfair: 第一次明白了硬盘的意思了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不用WD的硬盘，性能差，还容易坏
<maplebeats> leeeee: 唔，就这样子没下文了么
<maplebeats> onlylove: ssd呀
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我对WD有阴影
<leeeee> 你又不肯说  怎么继续啊
<leeeee> 真是
<maplebeats> leeeee: 说什么？
<nyfair> onlylove: 希捷 日立 东芝，选哪个
<jieroarchl> leeeee: maplebeats 是男人
<leeeee> 我好苦恼 减肥怎么最快嘛
<gfrog> nyfair: 魔都女王
<maplebeats> leeeee: 抽脂
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 割肉
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在日立卖掉了，所以首选东芝，其次希捷
<palomino|working> 当然东芝了，东芝刚发布5T的
<leeeee> 我知道他是男的 怎么拉
<gfrog> palomino|working: 土壕叔儿
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> palomino|working: 球包养
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马
<palomino|working> .........
<leeeee> == 听起来怪吓人的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 球送硬盘
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 我还没有呢！
<nyfair> 我前段时间入了个东芝3t的，然后过了3天原本那个西数就挂了，真他妈的机智
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你都4个4T了
<palomino|working> 是被新来的气死的吧 nyfair
<maplebeats> onlylove: hadoop最新是哪个版本
<nyfair> palomino|working: 壕
<nyfair> 0.20.2
<onlylove> maplebeats: 2.2啊
<nyfair> 2.0.2
<nyfair> 2.2
<maplebeats> nyfair: 壕
<gfrog> nyfair: 你买的牌子把WD气死了。
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 西数和东芝啊
<gfrog> nyfair: 因为东芝的一转起来就唱：都死吧都死吧都死吧。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 问这个做甚，我还在苦B的跑1.2的测试
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们自己搞了个2.2
<nyfair> 但是我主硬盘还是块500g的西数黑啊
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 没关系，总会坏的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们做分析的还是1.2
<onlylove> palomino|working: 问你个事情，你那四个硬盘，是不是文件管理器访问的时候才加电，
<nyfair> 我们公司买的别人的，还是0.20.2
<nyfair> 2.2算神马玩意
<onlylove> maplebeats: 2.2确实需要自己编译，官方的native lib是x86的，巨坑
<onlylove> nyfair: 0.23
<palomino|working> 不是 onlylove
<palomino|working> 常年通电 onlylove
<onlylove> nyfair: 两个不一样的叫法
<nyfair> hadoop还有native lib了？
<palomino|working> 但那电脑很少开机了 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是这样，我年前买的新硬盘，在windows下面，访问的时候很慢啊
<palomino|working> 默认会休眠吧 onlylove
<palomino|working> 从电源管理里关掉硬盘的休眠
<onlylove> palomino|working: 感觉像是平时不加电，访问的时候才 动弹
<jieroarchl> 好多年不好好用台式机了。
<palomino|working> 默认电源管理策略是这样 onlylove
<palomino|working> 10分钟还是多长时间不访问就关掉硬盘
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我是一个纯洁，单纯，才毕业没多久的，IT民工
<onlylove> palomino|working: 好吧，知道了，是不是访问过一次就好了
<palomino|working> 不是。。你要是长时间不访问还会关掉
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 对，挨踢民工
 * nyfair 表示jni这种东西是人用的？
<onlylove> leeeee: 表听饭团胡扯
<palomino|working> 说得太好了.. nyfair
<onlylove> palomino|working: 行，知道了，我回去搞下
<maplebeats> onlylove: 什么叫胡扯，我说的是实话好吧。。。
<leeeee> 他尽管扯  我确实不会听
<onlylove> nyfair: hadoop有native lib你不知道？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 话说，你们多大数据啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 10T？20t？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 正式版出来后，beta版怎样升级？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455756 我看了官网的14.04的开发日程，现在还处在Feature Freeze，现在安装后，4月份正式版应该怎样升级？覆盖安装？个人资料还在不在？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxiaofeng — 2014-02-21 15:50
<maplebeats> onlylove: 10T？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我又不关心这个，我只需要知道一些术语能跟人扯就行了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 小于1T的数据用hadoop没意思啊
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我记得我们的的数据不是用T来做单位的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 好像是P
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> P...
<onlylove> maplebeats: 啥？P？
<palomino|working> 需要好多好多硬盘啊。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 十美分果然土豪
<maplebeats> /dev/sdb              9.0T  8.1T  413G  96% /data1
<piggybox> nyfair: 有用到jni么？真不知道
<maplebeats> 这一个mysql存储机就有9T呀
 * nyfair 对g婊的论文没有好感
<onlylove> maplebeats: 96可用
<nyfair> piggybox: 看代码应该是靠jna封装的jni调用
<onlylove> maplebeats: 何况存储本身就是专门装硬盘的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你仔细看看
<maplebeats> onlylove: 这是96% Use。。。
<nyfair> 那个不存在网站的storm怎么样
<onlylove> maplebeats: 好吧，看错了……
<piggybox> nyfair: storm啊，我正在用呢
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你这还是lvm的？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还是raid？
<maplebeats> onlylove: raid10的吧
<adam8157> maplebeats: nga是啥
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我司的不推荐任何raid和lvm
<onlylove> adam8157: 艾泽拉斯国家地理？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 因为多一层虚拟就损一次性能
<maplebeats> onlylove: nnd，我TM也不想用啊。。。我司给些新机器里面有12块硬盘
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你12块硬盘怎么用？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 12个mount point
<maplebeats> onlylove: 蛋不蛋疼嘛
<\q> adam8157: rhel 有沒有 trial 可用，下載頁面找不到……
<piggybox> nyfair: storm只管实时处理，不管存储，怎么存还得自己想办法
<onlylove> maplebeats: 一个循环而已
<maplebeats> onlylove: 坏了一块又没有冗余
<adam8157> \q: 注册下载, 不交钱也可以一直用
<perr> onlylove: 用openstack吗?
<maplebeats> onlylove: 而且吧，以前我们都是用硬件raid的，现在哎。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这个确实是的，反正我这边硬盘经常坏，坏的我都不敢随便重启机器了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 硬件raid性能不错的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 但是现在没了。。。搞得我们只有搞软raid。。。
<nyfair> 对了，谁能解释下为什么facebook的市值能排这么高，我感觉没啥东西啊，和天朝人人网也差不多
<\q> adam8157: http://pan.baidu.com/s/19ZPwD 這個可用？
<onlylove> perr: 我司是vmware，不稀罕openstack
<nyfair> 为什么能赶上度娘的档次
<^k^> \q: ⇪ rhel-server-6.5-x86_64-dvd.iso_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<adam8157> \q: 都有6.5了?
<maplebeats> leeeee: 又消失了，说好的呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 看centos
<\q> adam8157: 6.5 可以用這個鏈接嗎？
<leeeee> 假设你现在是诸葛亮，你会选择魏蜀吴哪一个国家，以及为什么这么选择？
<onlylove> adam8157: centos如果有，rh肯定有
<adam8157> \q: 我想你只能下载然后比对hash了
<piggybox> nyfair: 你得算算facebook赚多少钱
<\q> adam8157: 我聽別人說要什麼 30 day trial key ，找不到
<adam8157> \q: https://access.redhat.com/site/articles/142303
<\q> adam8157: redhat 網站找資源太困難了
<nyfair> piggybox: 不懂经济，求点拨
<^k^> ⇪ t: How do I download the CD or DVD images to begin my installation of Red Hat Enterprise Linux? - Red Hat Customer PortalRed Hat Customer Portal
<perr> onlylove: 偶想报个kvm的班..方向是hadoop这类的.你们的有搞的没?
<adam8157> \q: 不用啊, 没买服务就没更新而已, 可以用
<adam8157> \q: 为啥不用centos
<onlylove> \q: 我装rh5的时候序列号可以不输入的，不能更新不能装软件而已
<nyfair> centos不能装逼，出了问题不能一甩手把问题丢给某帽的卢瑟
<onlylove> perr: 我司目前没hadoop认证，就vmware那几个
<leeeee> 我没消失啊
<leeeee> 一直都在的好吧
<leeeee> 你们说的我又听不懂
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我会选择魏
<piggybox> nyfair: fb市盈率100出头点，在科技公司里还不算离谱
<leeeee> 理由？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们用的xen虚拟化
<maplebeats> leeeee: 老大有能力
<maplebeats> perr: kvm班是啥?
<maplebeats> hadoop和kvm是啥关系呢，为啥要扯到一起
<perr> maplebeats: 最近在qq群里狂发广告.主讲是kvm的维护.kvm是虚拟化的一种方式
<piggybox> maplebeats: 没啥关系
<perr> maplebeats: 他们都搅在一起.都是搞云计算的人
<maplebeats> 有啥好用的分布式储存框架
<nyfair> 这年头怎么什么都要搞vm
<maplebeats> perr: 哦，我们用的xen，kvm只有5%不到
 * nyfair 最近汉化了个游戏，尼玛小黄油的游戏引擎还要搞vm
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> perr: 我不明白，你为啥要找一个在vmware上班的问kvm的问题
<perr> onlylove: 问问行情而已
<onlylove> maplebeats: xen快被kvm替换了
<onlylove> perr: 你倒是问vmware的啊
<nyfair> onlylove: kvm这么牛？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 啥时候免费
<nyfair> onlylove: 求windows版下载
<onlylove> nyfair: kvm有windows版？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 怎么可能免费，vmplayer免费的
<nyfair> onlylove: 不知道，印像中做得好的linux软件都会有windows版
<maplebeats> onlylove: 都不免费那说啥呢。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 哦，对了，esxi是免费的好像
<palomino|working> esxi和vmware server都免费我记得
<onlylove> nyfair: Kernel-based Virtual Machine
<gfrog> palomino|working: vm server没了
<gfrog> palomino|working: esxi改叫vsphere hypervisor了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你打算让ms公布他的kernel么
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 没了。。
<\q> adam8157: redhat 能用 unetbootin 裝到u盤上嗎？
<gfrog> palomino|working: 恩，早就不继续开发了
<adam8157> \q: 不知道
<nyfair> onlylove: 不是啊，win7开始，企业版不也自带个xp虚拟机么
<onlylove> nyfair: 那是ms的
<nyfair> 观海又去见喇嘛了，嘻嘻怎么不去见斯诺登？
<maplebeats> 再过没多久我感觉运维要失业了
<nyfair> maplebeats: 此话怎讲？
<gfrog> \q: RHEL啥也不用，iso dd到U盘上就能启动了
<maplebeats> nyfair: 现在的云框架简直不忍直视
<nyfair> 云框架和运维有什么关系？
<gfrog> maplebeats: 莫慌，openstack火不了几天。你等着sysadmin逆袭devel吧
<maplebeats> nyfair: 框架好到一定程度不要运维来搞了呀
<leeeee>  ==
<maplebeats> gfrog: 我不慌，我想的是快下岗
<\q> gfrog: 現在有哪些不是 iso hybrid 的(不能 dd)？
<nyfair> archlinux
<nyfair> 直接dd没法启动
<leeeee> 自我介绍把自己比喻成一种水果
<leeeee> 或是饮料
<leeeee> ==这都是什么面试题目啊
<gfrog> \q: 不知道
<leeeee> 那我肯定是柿子 TT
<\q> gfrog: u盤是不是用 bs=512 比較好，常見的ssh也是bs=512，普通硬盤 4096?
<gfrog> \q: 不知道
<onlylove> leeeee: 你是硬柿子还是软的
<\q> nyfair: 哪些可以dd的……
<onlylove> maplebeats: 框架好到一定程度还是会出问题的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你放心好了，localIT还是必须的
<leeeee> 软的呗。。
<onlylove> \q: 我确定debain的第一张CD可以dd，其他的dd没意思，因为只有第一张是可以启动的
 * onlylove 捏捏 leeeee 
<leeeee> == 捏你妹
<onlylove> leeeee: 你不说是软柿子我就不捏了
<perr> 娃哈哈,做你妹妹了
<perr> onlylove: 又有了个好妹妹...
<gfrog> billyway: 比例胃快上 http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/11404537?trk=nmp_rj_job&goback=%2Enmp_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1
<^k^> ⇪ ti: QA Automation Engineer at Suse in Prague, Czech Republick and Beijing, Beijing, China - Job | LinkedIn
<leeeee> 切
<leeeee> 我在看面经
<leeeee> 各种稀奇古怪
<sacrrie> 习惯了resources文件，linux软件参数配置还真是好用啊
<sou_> ？？
<sou_> 怎么个情况？
<sacrrie> 之前一直不知道怎么配置nano，去官方文档一看还真是简单— —！
<mikecao> SUSE公司就是有点远。。
<nyfair> suse还我帐号！
<nyfair> openbuildservice不让我用，成何体统！
<onlylove> leeeee: 面试很大程度上只是看眼缘
<onlylove> leeeee: 我是面试过100多家才找到工作的，相信我的结论
<piggybox> onlylove: 。。。超人的意志
<leeeee> 我现在是看中一家心仪的企业 流程比较繁琐
<nyfair> onlylove: 你的结论呢？
<leeeee> 所以我好好看看面经
<onlylove> nyfair: 面试看眼缘啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 我经验少，面完就上班了，你不要坑我
<onlylove> nyfair: 就在上面一句
<sacrrie> 是不是可以从这个角度来说长的好看确实可以当饭吃— —！
<nyfair> sacrrie: 废话
<onlylove> nyfair: 我坑你做甚，你TM的知道面试100多次被拒100多次的滋味么
<leeeee> 眼缘这种太抽象了
<sacrrie> onlylove: 你是今日最佳理智
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin 2013多语言体验镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455757 镜像.png 伴随着Linux Deepin国际化的不断推进，目前Linux Deepin已经有43种语言（包含相同语言但不同分支）正在进行翻译，今天我们将所有翻译成果打包进入ISO，方便国际友人下载使用，以便翻译者们进行校
<^k^>  ─> 对。 由于新版安装器尚未开发完成，因此请将此镜像以Live CD模式运行。 ISO下载地址 ： *官方网站下载地址： http://cdimage.linuxdeepin.com/dai …
<sacrrie> 励志
<sacrrie> 打错
<nyfair> sacrrie: 不信你去装个微信，陌陌更好，网上随便弄张女的照片
<nyfair> sacrrie: 看看有多少人约你
<sacrrie> nyfair: 我必须信啊，人长得精神到哪都吃得开
<piggybox> onlylove: 我面了5次之后就想不管谁给个offer就去了
<onlylove> sacrrie: 要好看的，难看的别弄，别弄太出名的 cc nyfair
<leeeee> 告诉你们这些人
<leeeee> 我要是进去了
<perr> onlylove: 换句话说,有100+个人看你不顺眼?
<leeeee> 给你们介绍妹子
<sacrrie> perr: 哈哈
<leeeee> 因为员工大部分是妹子
<leeeee> 北上广都有啊
<onlylove> perr: 是的
<nyfair> leeeee: 你要去哪一家？
<leeeee> 我进了再告诉你
<leeeee> 很慢  我昨天做了在线测试 预约下个月去交大宣讲
<nyfair> 交大这破烂学校，我从来就不说我是那里毕业的
<leeeee> 竞争也蛮激烈的。。
<piggybox> nyfair: 哪个交大
<leeeee> == 我还上不了呢。。交大在湖北分数线太高了。。
<nyfair> piggybox: 我有必要去其他交大么
<onlylove> piggybox: 应该是上海
<leeeee> 就跟清华北大差不多哦
<sacrrie> 上交大还垃圾
<nyfair> piggybox: 呆湾交大
<sacrrie> 我去
<onlylove> piggybox: 她没必要去西安
<nyfair> sacrrie: 女的还好，男的去了就苦逼了
<leeeee> 交大理工男 我认识一个 我研友的男朋友
<nyfair> 交大有个腐女的段子
<onlylove> nyfair: 台交大？
<sacrrie> nyfair: 不说学历这档子事。不过好歹我也在读交大的二学位，跟交大也沾个边— —！
<sacrrie> 一说学历我就浑身是泪
<leeeee> 说是高校联谊认识的。。说是交大男就喜欢文科女
<leeeee> 真没看出来
<perr> 是因为理工女都惨不忍睹
<nyfair> perr: 盲生，你发现了华点
<happyaron> 说时迟那时快，飞来三个bug
<piggybox> 现在回想那是班里好看的好像都去复旦了
<happyaron> gfrog adam8157 你们都下班了吧。
<gfrog> happyaron: 毛线。
<happyaron> gfrog adam8157 我这加班季好像要提前开始了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 这才5点，我还得干仨小时呢
<happyaron> lol
<billyway> gfrog, 擦,刚开个小会.
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<nyfair> piggybox: 你那是什么学校？复旦随便进的？
<piggybox> nyfair: 向明
<nyfair> piggybox: 校友，求交往
<piggybox> nyfair: 啊？
<perr> 在一起.
<nyfair> 向明现在挂得差不多了
<leeeee> 在一起
<piggybox> nyfair: 好像搬到浦东去后没落了？
<nyfair> 嗯
<nyfair> 以前还有十校联考
<piggybox> nyfair: 那现在卢湾中学当老大了，虽然也没卢湾区了
<nyfair> piggybox: 原卢湾没有像样学校了，原南市和黄浦的把生源吃了
<adam8157> happyaron: 还在公司呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 好吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 都苦逼
<nyfair> 你们c纪的上头又没人管，哪里苦了
<nyfair> 大力出奇迹
<leeeee> 楼上到底是妹子还是汉子？
<leeeee> nyfair
<onlylove> leeeee: 传说是腐女，但是没人见过真相
<nyfair> onlylove: 你才是腐女，你全家都是腐女
<onlylove> nyfair: 那我改成传说是妹子吧 cc leeeee
<onlylove> leeeee: 不过经常从a站搬来重口味新闻，很难怀疑不是腐女
<onlylove> 完了，把自己绕进去了，应该怎么说呢
<onlylove> 应该没错吧……我语文不好……
<happyaron> nyfair: 有进度管啊
<perr> ...无语.
<happyaron> nyfair: 项目产品天天提屁股，这还不苦逼吗
<namaste_working> happyaron: adam8157: 贵u的secure boot怎么实现的?
<adam8157> namaste_working: shim 以及预装key
<nyfair> happyaron: 把项目和产品都泡到手就好了
<namaste_working> happyaron: adam8157: kernel呢? shim和预装key只是加载kernel
<adam8157> namaste_working: 你这句话我没看懂
<namaste_working> adam8157: 但是kernel的securelevel的patch没被上游接受呀
<happyaron> nyfair: 男的，没兴趣啊
<namaste_working> adam8157: 你用shim, 只是能加载kernel, 但是不代表kernel支持secure boot.
<adam8157> namaste_working: 那fedora又是怎么实现的?
<leeeee> 噗。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 猫猫貌似很早就支持kernel module signing了吧。。。
<namaste_working> adam8157: 我只知道f20用的是略加修改的securelevel 的patchset
<happyaron> adam8157: 然后不就支持sb了么。
<adam8157> happyaron: C也支持, 启不启用的问题吧, ivan跟我讲过
<namaste_working> happyaron: 还不够, 还要关闭很多特性. 比如休眠/kexec/msr之类的
<adam8157> namaste_working: 这个好解决 不支持就是了 lol
<namaste_working> kernel module signing是upstream就支持的吧?
<namaste_working> adam8157: 所以你们的做法是关闭所有不安全的特性来创造一个安全的kernel? 还是直接给一个不安全的kernel签名?
<adam8157> namaste_working: 事实上呢secure boot本来就是只管启动... 后面的chain它不管. 然后这个问题我不知道 =,=
<onlylove> namaste_working: 你需要去把微软拆掉
<namaste_working> adam8157: 对, 后面的chain不管, 但是secure boot的设计是要求每一节都要保证自己安全并且验证下一节
<namaste_working> onlylove: 为什么?
<onlylove> newleaves_: sb是ms搞出来的？貌似fedora买了key？
<adam8157> namaste_working: 不知道是啥情况的
<adam8157> onlylove: intel. 在这件事情上微软各种无辜
<adam8157> 微软很萌哒, 你们不要欺负他
<namaste_working> 微软最黑的地方是要求用 \而不是/来分割路径
<namaste_working> 别的地方不能怪微软
<onlylove> adam8157: 微软各种无辜，那为啥签名还要微软的，有本事别要这烫手山芋
<onlylove> adam8157: 他无辜毛
<onlylove> adam8157: 反正我是不信
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果如你所说，微软是无辜的，那微软验证自己的签名，linux验证linux自己的签名就好了，为毛没微软的签名就不能启动
<onlylove> adam8157: 所以，微软不是无辜的
<adam8157> onlylove: 事实上呢 有的机器有我司的key 用我司签名就好了
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果是intel搞的，为啥要找ms要签名，而不是intel
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<adam8157> onlylove: vendor放谁家的key都可以.... 人家选了win
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，刚才大家围观乃娃的照片来着。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 那里的?
<adam8157> onlylove: win做到第一又不是它的sin =,=
<gfrog> freeflying: fb啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 那都是公开的啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，那也很有爱啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 那就更好玩了，gentoo这种可以自己emerge kernel的呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃哪天离京？
<perr> onlylove: 微软用私钥给自己系统做的签名,应该这么理解.他要启win,用公钥计算一遍和签名比比.
<namaste_working> onlylove: 自己可以设置自己的key的
<freeflying> gfrog, 赶紧生个吧
<freeflying>  gfrog 一时半会不会租啊
<namaste_working> onlylove: 微软其实没做限制.
<gfrog> freeflying: 养不起
 * perr 猜的
<onlylove> namaste_working: 那自己compile的kernel呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 把家里的沙发和餐桌换了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧。壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 你的胎换了不？
<gfrog> freeflying: 用的啥胎？
<namaste_working> onlylove: 对rhel来说, 自己compile的kernel, shim认证不了. 所以是shim限制了
<onlylove> namaste_working: 不管怎么说，预装8并且启用sb的机器上，微软成功自黑
<freeflying> gfrog, 还没呢, 这两天事情比较多
<namaste_working> onlylove: 以前我不了解secure boot的时候, 我也怪微软.
<onlylove> adam8157: namaste_working 如你俩所说，是linux没实现，所以没法启动了
<namaste_working> onlylove: 现在可以启动呀
<namaste_working> onlylove: 为什么启动不了...
<sjd_zeus> http://news.163.com/14/0221/14/9LK7IDCR00011229.html#163interesting
<^k^> sjd_zeus: ⇪ 最土豪网吧：进门费5000元 每小时69元(图)_网易新闻中心
<onlylove> namaste_working: 现在是现在，windows都8.1了
<onlylove> namaste_working: win8开启sb和linux双启动
<namaste_working> onlylove: 以前的问题确实是因为distro自己不支持.
<freeflying> gfrog, 来搞linode吧
<freeflying> gfrog, DO好慢啊
<adam8157> nyfair: roylez http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DyoqrKXy/5TgqN.jpg
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，贵很多啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 速度好啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我开个DO在新家皮的vps你看看？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你DO在新加坡也有啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵了4倍啊，速度会快4倍？
<gfrog> freeflying: DO新开的坡国机房，我还没用过
<namaste_working> 新家皮快嘛?
<adam8157> gfrog: sg的贵?>
<namaste_working> adam8157: 一个价钱吧?
<adam8157> 17:32 < gfrog> freeflying: 贵了4倍啊，速度会快4倍？
<onlylove> namaste_working: 那我现在的问题是，如果我换win9了，也就是说签名改了，我是不是又启动不了了
<freeflying> gfrog, 我20M的光纤能跑满
<onlylove> namaste_working: 这个key到底怎么回事
<namaste_working> onlylove: 换win9为什么要改签名?
<onlylove> namaste_working: 求验证流程到底怎么回事
<freeflying> gfrog, 4倍不止吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog, 值得的
<namaste_working> onlylove: ... 就是, 机器出厂预设两个模式, 一个standrad-mode, 一个custom-mode
<nyfair> adam8157: why 丁日？
<namaste_working> onlylove: standrad-mode只能验证ms, custom-mode可以用户自己设置.
<adam8157> nyfair: 美加比赛, 谁输了把丁日给谁
<nyfair> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> adam8157: 贵司有人粉丁日乎？
<adam8157> nyfair: 应该没有
<gfrog> freeflying: 先开个sg vps你看下吧
<gfrog> freeflying: linode真心贵啊
 * namaste_working 需要再去看看spec
<onlylove> namaste_working: 我现在问题是，如果uefi不给更改mode 的option，咋办
<freeflying> gfrog, 合资好了
<freeflying> gfrog, 或者找 adam8157 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 球vps
<namaste_working> onlylove: 骂vendor呀
<namaste_working> onlylove: 这有别的解释?
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不是有么
<freeflying> gfrog, 对了, 你上次给我的那卡貌似下架了
<gfrog> freeflying: 额……
<gfrog> adam8157: 猴总壕大大说慢
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • matlab 2013a编译mex文件/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455758 哪位大侠给个解决方法，对linux不熟悉啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 smashpumpkin — 2014-02-21 17:41
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃你再找找这种卡吧…… 擦的，竟然下架
<adam8157> gfrog: 想去找点牛奶喝, 结果一直有人开会
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:52 
 * maplebeats 刚刚有个大学女同学加我的QQ，我想了半天，还是没想起来是谁
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你的师姐师妹女同学前女友真多
<maplebeats> adam8157: 是啊，多得我都认不全了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 哎
<maplebeats> 只是很奇怪，大学四年都没怎么和我说过几句话的人居然会加我QQ
<freeflying> adam8157, 正式从C记logout了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃晚上看电影？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我会想你的
<maplebeats> iPhone 5s                | 540*960    | Android 4.4.2 |
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天大概不
<nyfair> 德州警察持搜查令上门，结果被男子枪杀。辩护律师称警察没敲门，警方又无证据反驳。于是法庭决定其不会因杀害警察受审
<nyfair> 美一学生持仿枪游戏手柄开门遭警察射杀
<maplebeats> 从数据库里捞东西总能捞到好玩的
<adam8157> ...
<maplebeats> iphone5s镶钻       | 480*800    | Android 4.4.2 |
<nyfair> 校友，周末了，请我吃饭
<freeflying> gfrog, adam8157 删除了znc里C记irc的配置了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 嗨 我是初学者 想装一个linux系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455759 我想在win8.1下装一个linux系统。但是不知道该怎样东手以及需要注意的东西，希望能得到大家的帮助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 翱翔的菜鸟 — 2014-02-21 17:58
<adam8157> freeflying: =,=
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧。
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实你还可以连回来看看嘛
<adam8157> freeflying: 反正就是个密码, 可以常上来聊聊嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 请问还有人在开会么?
<freeflying> adam8157, 我们是职业人员啊, 这么做太不专业了
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<maplebeats> 频道和密码是多少
<gfrog> freeflying: 大家都会很欢迎你的
<gfrog> maplebeats: irc:youneverknow
<yunfan_> f*k
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你又肿么了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 吃蛋
<nyfair> 德国、法国和波兰外长20日到基辅向乌政府施压，28个欧盟成员国外长还将举行紧急会议，商讨对乌制裁事宜。但俄外长拉夫罗夫20日说，西方威胁对乌制裁无异于敲诈
<nyfair> 不是有粑粑发钱举办性派对么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 要吃新鲜的，不新鲜的不好吃
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog removed my gmail account too
<adam8157> gfrog: 一个人去看北京爱情故事也没事儿么....
<leeeee> 鸡蛋还有不新鲜的？
<maplebeats> leeeee: 说好的呢，我这么靠谱
<leeeee> 说好的什么啊
<leeeee> 你自己加啊
<maplebeats> leeeee: 加了啊，无反馈
<gfrog> adam8157: 有毛事儿？
<adam8157> freeflying: 搞得这么忧桑
<gfrog> freeflying: 邮件没download回来么……
<maplebeats> leeeee: 其实我对你侄女更感兴趣
<gfrog> freeflying: 好多年呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 电影院这种地方遍地情侣赶紧太怪了
<adam8157> 自己去感觉
<gfrog> adam8157: 你找你好机油去嘛
<freeflying> gfrog, 没有啊, 不太重要了
<adam8157> gfrog: 就一张票 自己去
<freeflying> adam8157, 是啊 C记是个好公司啊
<leeeee> == 我侄女才大二呢
<leeeee> 不要祸害小姑娘
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来是有人送票
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> leeeee: 大二? 不错, 来一打
<maplebeats> leeeee: 大二啊，刚好啊。。。我大五
<adam8157> 我大九
<leeeee> 你们这些死宅 看到年轻女的就扑啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 不祸害你侄女，求祸害你
<adam8157> 下班
<maplebeats> leeeee: 哎呀
<redmorning> 各位大大,看下这个问题：安装ubuntu tweak后打开，在启动设置下面的会话设置里有“记忆上次打开的程序“
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你果然- -
<redmorning> 找不到这个选项啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我肿么了
<leeeee> 我就算了 心碎了一地
<maplebeats> leeeee: 先来个侄女的联系方式吧
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我不会祸害你的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不让祸害小姑娘，不就是求祸害她的信号么
<freeflying> Canonical Ltd. posted a job you might be interested in:
<freeflying> Cloud Consultant
<freeflying> Beijing City, China Job Summary:
<freeflying> gfrog, 打开linkedin,  居然给我推送了这条信息
<freeflying> lol
<maplebeats> onlylove: 重色轻友是不好的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那好，留给你
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈哈
<leeeee> 你要是能把到也不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来你太match这job了
<leeeee> 最好能让她毕业就结婚
<leeeee> 这是家里的心愿
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥时候再跳回来吧
<maplebeats> leeeee: 联系方式呢
<onlylove> 毕业就结婚……
<onlylove> 太恐怖
<freeflying> gfrog, 现在给我加20%立马回去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 要成立公司了呢，给你加20%等公司成立再扣掉，哈哈
<leeeee> Shinia然后是一个膜拜的表情
<freeflying> gfrog, 那也值得啊, 我值得是在我新工作饿基础上加20哦
<maplebeats> 有人吃饭没有
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛，叔儿，乃都去18M高大上了，再加20%那得多少
<palomino|working> ..
<palomino|working> 20%就跳啊
<nyfair> gfrog: 还有我
<yunfan_> freeflying: i got 50% uprise when went to current company
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王你也18M了？
<yunfan_> but also got more tax rate
<onlylove> 擦，破烂客服电话，打了一天没人接听
<onlylove> 还7乘24小时呢
<roylez> yunfan_: 50%不错
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<nyfair> : 扎西德勒
<onlylove> 一次出差北京，早晨，我在雾霭中摸索出门，朦胧中看到路旁一老者，独坐桌旁，肩披白褂，桌子上摆一小圆筒，里面都是签。我上前去拿起圆筒晃了半天，抽出一支递上前去，说：老先生，人生如雾，何处是路？给解一卦吧！ 老者一脸诧异道：俺就卖个早点，你晃我筷子弄啥？
<leeeee> 噗。。
<leeeee> 北京今天雾霾了？
<xjiujiu> 哈哈哈。
<onlylove> leeeee: 公司都发口罩了
<leeeee> 好福利
<leeeee> 好人性化
<freeflying> gfrog, 看到没 , yunfan_ 这种才是高大上, 人家直接拿50% increase
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃没50%？我不信
<freeflying> gfrog, last day居然前前老板找我聊了半天
<freeflying> gfrog, 真没啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 你上回给我的账号信息在发我下吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 得把znc搞上去
<gfrog> freeflying: 舍不得你啊。
<nyfair> yunfan_: 高大上你壕
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 今天再次折腾，效果还不错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455760 上图 统计信息: 发表于 由 yixiao1235 — 2014-02-21 19:03
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用cmake命令编译源码报错！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455761 freerdp目录下输入：cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DWITH_SSE2=ON 报如下错误： CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:91 (MESSAGE): Could NOT find OpenSSL (missing:AVUTIL_FOUND AVCODEC_FOUND) C
<^k^>  ─> all Stack (most recent call first): /usr/local/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:288 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE) cmake/FindFFmpeg.cmake:34(FIND_OACKAGE_HANDLE …
<imtxc> leeeee: 5e 妹子
<black_angel> who's the  妹子
<black_angel> hey, i can't type any chinese character now.
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请大家帮忙给看看WINE1.4运行通达信的错误如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455762 Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x6b636160 in 32-bit code (0x5f4049fc). Register dump: CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b EIP:5f4049fc ESP:0032f360 EBP:0032f480 EFLAGS:00010202( R- -- I - - - ) EAX:6b63616
<^k^>  ─> 8 EBX:0032f4a0 ECX:0032f4a0 EDX:00146f94 ESI:0032f494 EDI:00000040 Stack dump: 0x0032f360: 5f41037b 0080f770 00000000 00000000 0x0032f370: 005f0077 0079006a 0067006a 005c0062 0x0032 …
<leeeee> 怎么
<leeeee> 刚在写东西
<leeeee> 找我干嘛
<imtxc> leeeee: 不啊
<maplebeats> leeeee: 请问，是什么勇气让你来这和这群宅男聊天的。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何修改14.04的系统字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455764 如题，请教 统计信息: 发表于 由 邪恶的喵呜 — 2014-02-21 20:11
<leeeee> == 没什么啊 我当初买这个电脑是linux的系统
<leeeee> 不是很会用
<leeeee> 在同学的介绍下进来的
<leeeee> 折腾了大半年换成win7了
<leeeee> 不过算是认识一些好心人嘛
<leeeee> 这还需要勇气么。。
<leeeee> imtxc: 人呢
<imtxc> 在
<leeeee> 你什么时候加我了 我怎么不知道
<maplebeats> leeeee: 加啥
<maplebeats> leeeee: 求加
<leeeee> 你问他 我什么都不知道
<leeeee> 你怎么样了进行的
<imtxc> maplebeats: 还没加上么
<maplebeats> imtxc: 加什么
<imtxc> maplebeats: 那个妹子啊
<maplebeats> imtxc: 你看看 leeeee的态度嘛
<maplebeats> 加不上
<leeeee> 你发送验证的时候发啥啦？
<leeeee> 直接发我名字不就好了
<leeeee> 真是
<leeeee> 或者等我进了这个公司给你们介绍
<leeeee> 一打一打的介绍
<imtxc> leeeee: 赞
<leeeee> 你的5S呢
<zerodel> 大家好，请问一下，我在自己已经安装win7的台式机里面加一块老式硬盘然后在旧硬盘上安装ubuntu ，现在似乎卡在了 grub-install /dev/sdb 上，已经好几个小时了。。我想知道，这个过程是本来就耗时长久，还是我安装已经出错了？
<zerodel> 硬盘灯一直亮着，我是用usb安装的， usb 盘上的灯是空闲状态的呼吸灯
<leeeee> 怎么没人了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 以后的项目没你在前线顶着了，肿么办啊……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4WFI2pBCIY5apAAHayHjTiXcAALrAwKAWAIAAdrg077.jpg 原来这才是真相啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 忽悠我啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪有
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> 求带走
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 以后多照顾啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我今天last working day
<ice`> 那里啊?
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, nani?
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 靠, 你是马甲, 不是哭胖
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有人装过mint 16 吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455765 跟以前一样，我是u盘安装，做好u盘后，按步骤，结果显示 CRITICAL **: unable to create '/root/.cache/dconf' 错误。 然后结束后就开不了机…… 什么情况就详解，求解决！ 小弟在此谢过！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoehaie
<^k^>  ─> r — 2014-02-21 21:50
<maplebeats> － －
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我决定给N54L装个ESXi
<gfrog> freeflying: 然后把nas扔进guest里
<freeflying> gfrog, 靠谱
<freeflying> gfrog, 有人收NAS不, 我把我的出掉
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前是谁想收来着……
<freeflying> gfrog, 不记得了
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道你连硬盘也要出掉？
<freeflying> gfrog, 就一块硬盘啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 以后还是搞个time machine好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 那还搞nas，壕大大
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 你可以问主席
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 纳尼？
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 叔儿，来我司做忽悠吧
<zerodel> 我是刚才来问安装ubuntu的人， 我查看了一下，发现看上去卡住的步骤，都显示IOError。。 可能是硬盘问题。
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 扯鸡巴蛋
<freeflying> gfrog, http://item.jd.com/786877.html  我准备入手这个了
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【华为E5 LAN 双线猫】华为（HUAWEI） E5 LAN 双线猫 3G路由器 固网无线路由器 中国联通 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<freeflying> gfrog, 找不到合适的卡
<gfrog> freeflying: lol，果然还是买了E5啊
<gfrog> freeflying: taobao上仔细找找，应该能有靠谱的
<gfrog> freeflying: 查下5G的卡大概都多少钱，找便宜的买呗
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 可以啊
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 贵司已经进了（我）摸的Open Power community, loser's club
<feiyin> ...................
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, lol
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 这是大事件呢
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 确实是loser community
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 你不是叫嚣要和我互换么
<gfrog> freeflying: 竟然还在找cloud SE
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 这下你先来了，我要不过几天也投一个配合一下
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=686
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: home base呢
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 纳尼？
<imtxc> 土豪们怎么都换工作了
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 还有SE  https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=688
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ err: no title
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 这个适合你
<maplebeats> imtxc, 因为土豪们要变得土豪
<MeaCu1pa> (10:08:11 PM) gfrog:
<MeaCu1pa> MeaCu1pa: home base呢 都可以
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MeaCu1pa> Senior Level Linux Professional LPIC-3 (or equivalent) certification or experience...
<freeflying> gfrog, 你znc用得啥端口
<MeaCu1pa> 老实说C记的忽悠比其他忽悠看JD更忽悠...
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, lol
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 不过我会投一个的，挺有意思的
<ice`> quit
<ice`> quit
<ice`> quit
<leeeee> ==
<dearcarr0t> anyone there?
<feiyin> ????????
<dearcarr0t> 抱歉啊  我是irc新手
<feiyin> 我也是新手
<Guest83102> 装完UBUNTU后，只有插上U盘系统才能启动，拔下来的话开机屏幕就是黑的
<dearcarr0t> 你把bios引导顺序改回原来的就好了嘛
<feiyin> 把引导装到U盘上了吧
<Guest83102> 哪一步骤可能导致把引导装到U盘上？我回忆了一下，应该没有过这个行为
<Guest83102> 我改成硬盘启动，但是没有效果
<leeeee> 白天问嘛  这会大家都睡了
<dearcarr0t> 除了咱们频道，还有什么其他有意思的频道么。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 这早么怎么可能有人睡。。。
<maplebeats> Guest83102, 你的grub装到U盘上了
<MeaCu1pa> .
<Guest83102> 我觉得也是GRUB装到了U盘上，现在有什么补救措施么
<leeeee> == 这还早？
<maplebeats> Guest83102, 进系统重新把grub装一下就好了
<maplebeats> Guest83102, grub-install命令，好像是这个吧
<maplebeats> Guest83102, 网上搜一下，小问题
<Guest83102> 嗯，我再找找看
<leeeee> 明日周末呀
<leeeee> 大家都去哪了？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 有女朋友陪女朋友了，有男朋友的陪男朋友了
<leeeee> 哦。。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 像我这种纯情IT男就只能在这里陪你了
<leeeee> 少臭屁了你
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<maplebeats> 开个玩笑
<maplebeats> 我对大姐一点兴趣也没有
<leeeee> 你妹
 * maplebeats betterzip居然要128块钱
<leeeee> 姐也才91年好吧
<maplebeats> leeeee, 几月的？
<leeeee> 12
<maplebeats> leeeee, 妈蛋，快叫哥哥
<leeeee> 凭什么
<maplebeats> leeeee, 比你大啊
<maplebeats> 这里除了我，你都可以叫叔叔了
<leeeee> 切 你不是叫我大姐么
<Guest83102> 大姐是学计算机的么？
<maplebeats> 那是不了解情况
<leeeee> 不是 我是新人哟
<maplebeats> leeeee, 知道么，新人在这里很难混熟的
 * maplebeats 这群XX男
<leeeee> 吼吼 是不是啊 怎么办啊 那你还要我给你介绍妹子
<maplebeats> leeeee, 开个玩笑
<maplebeats> leeeee, 让你给我介绍，我还不如自己去搭灿
<leeeee> 我都给你联系方式了
<leeeee> 还想怎么样？
<maplebeats> leeeee, ～。～
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你侄女的联系方式没给呢
<maplebeats> :D
<leeeee> 给了啊
<leeeee> 你自己没加啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 啥时候给的？我不知道－ －
<leeeee> Shinia什么的
<leeeee> 你自己看记录吧
<leeeee> 自己不用心
<maplebeats> leeeee, 这是什么号
<maplebeats> leeeee, 您要知道，上班聊天压力很大的
<leeeee> 所以啊 不要怪我好吧
<leeeee> 我可是给你介绍两个了
<maplebeats> ～。～
<maplebeats> 好好
<maplebeats> Guest83102, leeeee 目测是个学计算机的
<leeeee> 人品不好找不到女朋友
<leeeee> 看你把人吓跑了
<leeeee> ==
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-22
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • [学习笔记_读A Byte of Python] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455772 首先说明，以下说的都是一个菜鸟的体验，当然也欢迎老鸟指正啊。 Part0，起因： 以前遇到点问题都是到网上一通乱找，虽然用各种各样命令拼凑起来也能满足很多需求，但是总归感觉很零碎。尤其在这个
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为啥我升级到12.04.4后Linux内核不是3.11? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455774 各位老大,我是从Ubuntu 12.04.3升级的,但是发现升级到12.04.4后,Linux 内核还是3.2.0,参见下面的截图 统计信息: 发表于 由 tao_627 — 2014-02-22 8:48
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 推荐个手机终端,能像bash一样的,谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455775 我想通过手机来远程控制电脑linux系统,所以安装了个terminal,可是只有最基本的命令,没有ssh什么的,请问有什么在手机下的类似终端的软件吗?或者有什么其它方式远程控制linux?先行谢过 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-02-22 9:16
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 alpha080
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • IPV6网络电视VLC播放列表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455777 刚刚整理的一份播放列表，给大家分享一下，从一个网站上面扒下来，按照vlc播放列表的格式做的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ywx217 — 2014-02-22 9:54
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有谁知道3.2.0-59-generic的内核有没有加载rtl8723be的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455778 昨天新更新的内核3.2.0-59-generic，有没有人知道这个内核里面包含rtl8723be的驱动 统计信息: 发表于 由 skysite — 2014-02-22 10:22
<lucky___> test
<^k^> lucky___:点点点.  10:29 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助贴，关于win8平板链接不到ubuntu发射wifi的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455779 ubuntu发射的wifi是点对点的，那我的win8平板是链接不到的，拿该怎么解决呢？安卓手机下载一个adhoc就好，那我的平板呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 片刻停留 — 2014-02-22 10:3
<^k^>  ─> 0
<sandylaw> :)
<sandylaw> 安装了14.04
<jieroarchl> 问问，手机充电器功率是不是不能太高
<piggybox> jieroarchl: 最好用和原配充电器规格一样的
<jieroarchl>    piggybox 不知道原配啊。
<piggybox> jieroarchl: 查不到么
<jieroarchl> piggybox: 怎么查？
<jieroarchl> piggybox: 就是说和电池有关。
<jieroarchl> 电池能不能承受更高和更低的输入电流
<piggybox> 更低是没事，就是冲得慢，更高可能会烧掉
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHT-Iarp5AABtd2Ls0bQAAMZDwOQgJIAAG2P976.jpg 分享图片
<maplebeats> jieroarchl, 早啊
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 早
<jieroarchl> piggybox: 能烧电池么？
<jieroarchl> piggybox: 我的手机都用1A的充。。。
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 电池死得快点而已。。。
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 电压高才会烧。
 * happyaron 其实电流大就是因为电压高了么。。。
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 哦。
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 3年电池不换，也没啥
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 没个手机用3年的吧。
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 蓉蓉蓉蓉
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 那应该没啥问题了吧。。。
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 说明你那电池参数规格高。
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 说明电池烂，必须高电流才冲入。。。
<happyaron> ...
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 不是么。
<happyaron> 不知道了。。。
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 不知道了。。。
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 充电好快就说明电池快坏了对把。
<happyaron> 不一定吧
<happyaron> 看能用多久
<happyaron> 容量没啥变化，应该就没问题。
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 玩游戏 cogs 能用2小时
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 画地图能用3个小时
<happyaron> 这我就真不知道了……
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 没装手机卡
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 待机3小时，从92%变90$
<dearcarr0t> 待机三小时好点百分之二  不是很好么
<zenNamaste> 这种比较没意义. 要跟你这手机之前怎么样来对比
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱
<happyaron> zenNamaste: ?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 没事
<happyaron> 额
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 东北师范大学inode连接出错。～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455780 2014-02-22 12:25:27 Connecting to the network... 2014-02-22 12:25:27 Beginning authentication...[huangzw771] 2014-02-22 12:25:32 start 802.1X authentication 2014-02-22 12:25:37 start 802.1X authentication 2014-02-22 12:25:42 connection overtime 2014-02-22 12:25:4
<^k^>  ─> 3 Connection failed. 统计信息: 发表于 由 boyoffreedom — 2014-02-22 12:26
<sennn> 我們用的路由器都是很大的安全隱患！
<JQK> sennn: 何故？
<sennn> JQK 漏洞太多，完全達不到安全要求
<sennn> 今天，一覺醒來，路由就被攻擊趴窩了，哎。。。
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 happyaron
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 陌陌
 * jieroarchl 拍拍 freeflying
<roylez> sennn: 啥路由...
<QiC> 请问一下大家，我用 archlinux 装了一台 thinkpad，但是现在小红点+中键滚动无效，我现在应该配置哪里？
<QiC> 我用的是awesome
<arinya> 还是方正宋体用起来舒服。什么文泉驿，方正兰亭黑，看起来都是花的
<bnw> QiC, 大概应该是 xorg.conf。
<JQK> arinya: 文鼎報宋據說不錯，貌似還是自由字體
<jieroarchl> 方正宋体丑啊。丑啊。
<arinya> 不知到，因为opensuse以前一直用的方正宋体
<jieroarchl> 为啥呢。
<arinya> 怎么会丑
<arinya> 效果不能再好了
<jieroarchl> 平横很细，到末端极粗。。。这种都无法接受
<arinya> 我上图
<jieroarchl> arinya: 不用上图，我说的是文鼎淘汰
<arinya> http://imagebin.org/294966
<arinya> 方正宋体
<jieroarchl> 方正报宋丑宋。。。
<sandylaw> 我用的雅黑
<jieroarchl> 高低不齐，笔画不整。。。
<jieroarchl> 放大了难看。。。
<sandylaw> 开原字体都不好看
<arinya> 原本我看手机上的多看阅读用的方正兰亭黑
<arinya> 感觉还不错
<arinya> 于是用上了
<arinya> 是比文泉驿好
<arinya> 端正多了
<arinya> 但还是觉得花
<jieroarchl> 好吧，我几乎不用宋体
<jieroarchl> 而且我也不在意花不花
<jieroarchl> 干嘛每个字都看清，又不是不认字，大概就能知道
<imtxc> 1号店的物流真扯
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 物流速度啊
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 有的淘宝单纯就是不发货哈。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 分捡太扯
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 见过很多都是那样的。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 他们给我的订单分捡配送站点的时候，说我的地址前面的信息匹配不到他们的数据库，所以就从后面匹配了。。
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 每个地方不同，我这里大概1号店和亚马逊和京东和易讯都是同一个渠道。上次那快递员说了。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 北京海淀AA路XX号院
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 所以你要改地址
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 他们说没有找到 AA 路， 所以看到某个地方有个叫做 XX 号院的， 就给我送那里去了。。。
<imtxc> 擦，那我他们万一匹配不到 北京朝阳的话会不会给我送到辽宁朝阳去。。
<jieroarchl> imtxc 当然要匹配
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 你的问题啊
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 那也不能从小地址开始啊！
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 叫 XX 号院的地方多了
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 什么叫我的错，我写的地址是这个地方的标准地址，路牌上、地图上都有
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 额。要是澳大利亚的话，就半个月后返回给发货者了。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 北京的 B2C 大多数用的自家的物流
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 我记得兰州也是跟你说的你家一样，好多B2C用一家物流的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 超赞，今天升级kde 4.12.2之后内存占用已经降到了不可思议的250MB http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455781 刚开机进入桌面之后只有230几MB，使用一段时间（上网、听音乐、更新系统）之后，关掉所有程序，打开系统监视器查看，也只有250几MB， 比升级前的kde 4.12.0又降低了不少 。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu能给魅族带来什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455782 魅族昨天宣布已经和Canonical公司合作，要把Ubuntu系统用到手机里。这也是魅族黄章出山之后，除了喊口号外，最实际的一次出手。这事靠谱吗？能给魅族带来什么？ 其实这事从2月11日，Canonical公司（Ubuntu系
<^k^>  ─> 统的东家）副总裁Cristian Parrino拜访魅族就已经确定了。 Ubuntu这系统知道的更多是在专业圈子里，开源系统Linux有很多分支，Ubuntu是其中一 …
<leeeee> 人都哪去了？
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 都在睡觉
<leeeee> 这都几点了。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 上次买东西, 填的是广州市北京路... 结果直接就送到了北京来了... ... ... ...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 难道也是1号店？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 天天快递?
<imtxc> 这些快递都是米国人么...
<leeeee> 天天快递好烂
<leeeee> 真是无语  我的东西半个月还没到
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 天天快递的送货时效, 从来不是用天来衡量的
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 省内一个月, 省外俩月
<adam8157> zenNamaste: imtxc leeeee 空气糟糕 心情差
<leeeee> 我擦 就从杭州到上海
<leeeee> 这么一点点路
<imtxc> adam8157: 咱的包裹出了转运了没有呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是呀, 嗓子都不舒服了
<leeeee> 我同学从家里回来 尼玛上学期跟男友分手了
<leeeee> 回来说要订婚了
<imtxc> 前两天天气还行，怎么一到周末就这样
<leeeee> 什么节奏
<adam8157> imtxc: seems you got bad luck
<imtxc> leeeee: 多正常，过年回家订婚的多了
<zenNamaste> 请允许我做一个悲伤的表情: :-)
<leeeee> 不是一个地方的啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 还没转出来啊，爆仓了？
<adam8157> imtxc: might
<leeeee> 貌似男的直接去她家了见了家长
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，反正也不是吃的不会过期
<leeeee> 我的面膜
<leeeee> 我的大喷
<leeeee> 真是太太太慢了
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 乐乐
<leeeee> TT乐什么 我都饿死了
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 没啥，我一父辈朋友儿子3个月就和人订婚的。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 你也可以3个月找个人把婚结了
<leeeee> 我只是觉得我同学作啦 自己说男友不在乎她  非要跟人分
<leeeee> 分了吧 又让她妈去讲和。。。
<leeeee> 我才不会呢
<leeeee> 我现在都不想待在上海了
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 赶紧奔美国结婚吧
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Ubuntu12.04+Wine1.7.12近完美使用QQ5.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455783 对QQ那是又爱又恨啊，没办法离不了他了。 刚转战Ubuntu，发现有Wine这东东，真是个好东西，折腾~~~ 目前QQ最完美的就是Longene出品的WineQQ2013SP6-20140102-Longene，使用的是QQ2013SP6（QQ2013正式版SP6.9294 去广告
<leeeee> 我不急  我要工作
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 为啥你要工作？
<leeeee> 毕业了呀 工作挣钱啊
<leeeee> 好好工作好好对自己
<leeeee> 多好啊
<jieroarchl> leeeee 哦。。。不知道
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 那些一切都是不确定的
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 办卡了?
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 办啥卡？
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 招商
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 哦。办了。那女孩真美——我办公室里唯一情人节收花的妹子这么说的。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 感谢我
<jieroarchl> adam8157:谢你什么？
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 你需要一个苹果？
<adam8157> jieroarchl: deliver a girl to you
<jieroarchl> adam8157: lol 我妈都说这么漂亮你快联系。。。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 拿下
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 。。。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 我晕，怎么就是发表不了呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455789 谁能告诉我怎么发表不了主题呀，难道太长了？ Ubuntu12.04+Wine1.7.12近完美使用QQ5.0 统计信息: 发表于 由 billgacsli — 2014-02-22 15:15
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 对了。mx3+ubuntu touch啥样
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 没见过
<leeeee> 谁美  收花的还是送花的还是办卡的？
<jieroarchl> adam8157:  35伤心透顶之前没有打算要恋爱
<adam8157> ...
<leeeee> 原来婆婆也喜欢美女啊
<leeeee> 35伤心透顶之前没有打算要恋爱？？？
<leeeee> 这是为嘛？？？
<jieroarchl> leeeee:办卡的更美，我看到她就像，好像比办公室里其他女的都漂亮些。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 因为不把恋爱当啥重要的事
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 婆婆。。。
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 婆婆在你那里不是mother-in-law的意思么。。。
<leeeee> 怪不得这么多人办卡啦 不仅有男人觊觎 连男人的老妈都觊觎 要你们成了 你妈就是她婆婆不是？
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 额额。我当时还有个念头，她好像比我漂亮哈。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 介绍给我
<Hamsten> ......
<Hamsten> 请问这个有啥错误哦:if offset%2==1:                                                      print(d1.get(word2int,' '),file=out,end="")                  else:
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 我只有电话号码和名字额
<leeeee> 靠  她穿衣服了嘛？
<Hamsten> 这一段出现了报错print(d1.get(word2int,' '),file=out,end="")
<jieroarchl> leeeee:  穿了啊。
<leeeee> 你不是说你帅到不用穿衣服吗？
<leeeee> 那她境界更高额
<Hamsten> 有谁能帮我一下吗?..
<Hamsten> .........
<Hamsten> 本人超级菜鸟，求帮助..
<leeeee> 帮不了你  你问兔子和蛋蛋
<Hamsten> ......
<Hamsten> 懂了。。。等号问题。。。
<Hamsten> 应该为print(d1.get(word2int,' '),file==out,end=="")
<Hamsten> .......
<leeeee> 摸头 可怜的孩子
<Hamsten> .............
<hoxily> Hamsten: 这是啥语言？
<Hamsten> python
<adam8157> leeeee: watch...
<Hamsten> hoxily:python
<hoxily> Hamsten: d1是啥？ word2int 是啥？
<leeeee> 蛋蛋哥~~
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 没去跑步啊
<hoxily> print(value, ..., sep=' ', end='\n', file=sys.stdout, flush=False)
<hoxily> 调用的时候参数顺序不对吧？
<jieroarchl> adam8157: windowsxp有没有从一开始更新到现在终结的系统——不重装
<jieroarchl> adam8157: ubuntu 4.10到14.10除非是amd的64位。
<adam8157> leeeee: piapiapia
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 你是说windows吧 而不是在说windowsxp
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 当然是xp啦，否则怎么叫更新
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总的口罩真拉风
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 你说98升级到xp
<jieroarchl> 那么做的人本来很少
<leeeee> xp不是不能用了么
<adam8157> jieroarchl: it might possible
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 就是微软不支持了而已。
<Hamsten> hoxily:从网上扒来的。本事不怎么懂python..
<Hamsten> hoxily:url=bbs.pediy.com/archive/index.php?t-163354.html
<leeeee> 哦。。话说你们这些人 刚刚人家有难咋都不在呢
<Hamsten> word=binascii.b2a_hex(word)
<Hamsten>         word2int=int(eval(b'0x'+word))
<Hamsten> for a in range(33,127):                                              if a+201<265:                                                        d1.update({(a+201):chr(a)})                                  else:                                                                d1.update({(a-55):chr(a)})                                   d2.update({(a+115):chr(a)})
<jieroarchl> 真是的。 ctrlw没关闭网页，关了这里了。。。
<Hamsten> 我擦...那url上不了了..
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 leeeee
<leeeee> 斜视你
<hoxily> Hamsten: 你看一下这篇文章提到的 keyword arguments, http://www.cnblogs.com/wanglikai91/archive/2011/11/05/2236778.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Python学习（六） - Wanglikai91 - 博客园
<jieroarchl> leeeee: 哦。你是女孩子来着。。。
<hoxily> Hamsten: 调用时只给其中一部分参数，剩下的用默认值。
<Hamsten> hoxily:谢谢
<Hamsten> 全部代码http://code.bulix.org/bpbtf1-85702
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<Hamsten> 貌似现在又出问题了，我先看看学习资料。
<leeeee> 笨兔子啊。。
<Hamsten> 。。。。。。
<hoxily> Hamsten: 它是想读取tar.gz格式的文件里面的内容？ 没看懂。
 * hoxily 不了解 tar.gz 格式……
<Hamsten> hoxily:嗯，读取一个tgz文件的内容，那个文件是加密的。
<Hamsten> 只是扩展名为那个而已
<Hamsten> 通过这个程序输出里面特定的数据
<hoxily> 好吧。你想从python程序反推出这个文件的格式？
<Hamsten> hoxily:.....文件里面特定的内容,没想推出格式.
<jieroarchl> zoule
<Hamsten> ....
<Hamsten> 我擦。。。。连接挂了
<Hamsten> http://imagebin.org/294977
<Hamsten> 原理的程序
<Hamsten> 直接的话无法运行
<Hamsten> 读了那篇文章大致懂了...
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Ubuntu12.04+Wine1.7.12仅使用PPStream最新版3.2.1050 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455790 在线视频还是缺不了滴，搜来搜去PPStream有Ubuntu版本的，不过针对64位的也需要折腾下，参见 64位Ubuntu 12.10成功安装PPS网络电视(PPStream) 确实是可以播放，可是坑爹的不好用： a. 不能登陆会
<imtxc> freeflying: 这天怎么跑步
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Ubuntu12.04+Wine1.7.12近完美使用PPStream最新版（3.2.1050） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455794 在线视频还是缺不了滴，搜来搜去PPStream有Ubuntu版本的，不过针对64位的也需要折腾下，参见 64位Ubuntu 12.10成功安装PPS网络电视(PPStream) 确实是可以播放，可是坑爹的不好用： a. 不
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 基于HTM5L的音乐播放不知道在Ubuntu上表现如何. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455795 无聊做了个小站,不知道HTML5在Ubuntu上的表现如何. 求测试 parld.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 actrace — 2014-02-22 16:29
<xiaoxi> mldonkey默认安装后。.mldonkey没有找到Incoming，下下来的文件都到哪儿了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在VMware 10.0下运行win8 32位专业版 超级卡！求问解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455797 我的是Ubuntu 12.04 LTS，刚开始是光标超级卡顿，然后我安装了vmware tools之后光标正常使用了，但是运行起来非常慢。 我分配了11G给win8做C盘，有点小，不过还能正常安装。请问是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在VMware 10.0下运行win8 32位专业版 超级卡！求问解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455798 我的是Ubuntu 12.04 LTS，刚开始是光标超级卡顿，然后我安装了vmware tools之后光标正常使用了，但是运行起来非常慢。 我分配了11G给win8做C盘，有点小，不过还能正常安装。请问是
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<sennn> 歸來
<sennn> ！
<leeeee> ==
<sennn> 中國文化和理工科無緣
<freeflying> imtxc, 带面具
<freeflying> imtxc, 我新入的Sperian的面具效果很好
<leeeee> freeflying: 何用？party？
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<onlylove> sennn: 中国文化和理工无缘？好吧，你赢了
<freeflying> adam8157, 全聚德
<freeflying> adam8157, 大董
<adam8157> freeflying: 吃不起啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃是壕啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 毛
<freeflying> adam8157, 大家都知道乃是壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 毛毛
<sennn> 有沒有非英語編程，比如用德語之類的？
<adam8157> sennn: https://code.google.com/p/grass-mud-horse/
<^k^> ⇪ t: grass-mud-horse - A stack based programming language inspired by whitespace - Google Project Hosting
<sennn> adam8157 夠新鮮
<adam8157> sennn: http://code.google.com/p/chtml/
<^k^> ⇪ t: chtml - A Chinese version for HTML - Google Project Hosting
<sennn> 真是什麼吊玩意都有啊
<sennn> guten tag HTML5
<stmsgebjgd> sennn: 蛋疼？
<sennn> stmsgebjgd 小頭朝上吧你？
<sennn> 沒看過 可蘭經 的人們 沒資格談天說地，
<sennn> 現在不知爲什麼，人人都傲的一頭屎。。。
<adam8157> 没吃过屎的人也没资格, haven't seen everything yet
<x007007007> 听过 可蘭經的飘过
<x007007007> 听起来很有感的感觉
<stmsgebjgd> sennn: 确实朝上
<leeeee> 可兰经是什么？
<stmsgebjgd> leeeee: 伊斯兰的圣经
<leeeee> 为什么要用繁体字啊
<^k^> leeeee: define:可兰经 http://lmgtfy.com/ 穆斯林認為《|可蘭經|》是真主阿拉的話語，通過大天使吉卜利里（加百列）傳授給 穆罕默德。穆斯林認為，《|可蘭經|》不僅是一部宗教經典，更是關於人類社會的最高 法則。
<leeeee> == 原来叫可兰经啊。。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 这空气, 不想跑
<sennn> 因爲簡體字不是字，是符號！
<leeeee> OK 还是写我的笔录好了 你们慢慢聊
<zenNamaste> 繁体字也是符号
<sennn> 簡體字堪稱文化界的殭屍！！！
<stmsgebjgd> sennn: 那你怎么样
<zenNamaste> 都一样
<zenNamaste> 简体繁体都一样
<zenNamaste> 简体稍微好点儿, 繁体简直就是腐朽
<sennn> 不爭論，
<zenNamaste> 越是容易造成提笔忘字的文字, 越是不好
<leeeee> 我只是想问你是不是台湾人而已
<stmsgebjgd> leeeee: 不是台湾人就不能用繁体？
<October21> leeeee: 你没听说过《可兰经》？
<stmsgebjgd> leeeee: 你这啥理论
<October21> 就用繁體怎麼啦？
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 万物非主唯有阿拉... 没读过可兰经, 还没吃过兰州拉面吗?
<stmsgebjgd> October21: +1
<October21> 沒吃過正宗的
 * adam8157 又是麦当劳的节奏
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我正要去做饭
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 青蒜炒豆腐 + 炒白菜 + 八宝粥已经熬上了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 快递过来
<leeeee> 我没说不是台湾人就不能用 只不过用繁体是台湾的比较多  为什么你这么敏感 并没有什么理论
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 吃麦当劳吃多了, 容易脑残. 你小心哦~
<leeeee> 我听过古兰经 第一次听可兰经
<sennn> 難道你沒聽說過造物主==安拉==上帝？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 没事儿 和你同甘苦
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 一个东西.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 呸!
<adam8157> leeeee: 本来就是敏感话题, 不要理他们
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 坏蛋!
<sennn> koran==quran
<leeeee> 真是觉得较真你就输了
 * zenNamaste 做饭去
<leeeee> 蛋蛋哥
<adam8157> leeeee: 别学坏
<leeeee> 你怎么没去看电影？
<leeeee> 我一直都很好的好吧
<adam8157> leeeee: 今天可以看的就是北爱 我又不想看
<adam8157> leeeee: 等月底的robocop
<leeeee> 哟西 是不是因为你单身
<leeeee> 受不了刺激啊？
<leeeee> 那就去把整场的单号买下来！！！
<leeeee> 气死别人
<leeeee> 我同学昨天也去看了 唉。。
<adam8157> leeeee: 本来呢, 想买最后一排三个雅座的中间那个, 一犹豫就没了, 所以不看这个了
<leeeee> 想起我过年的时候带着一帮小孩去看爸爸去哪儿 坐第一排
<leeeee> 真是给跪了
 * adam8157 afk 麦当劳的干活
<leeeee> == 蛋蛋哥 你去麦当劳干活？
<sennn> 這部經典，其中毫無懷疑，是敬畏者的引導。
<October21> 這裏不是你傳教的好地方
<sennn> 點到爲止
<onlylove> 你们吵
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<leeeee> O21
<sennn> 我從不向聾子、啞巴和瞎子訴說真理
<leeeee> 你现在大四么
<October21> leeeee: 嗯
<sennn> 話說這幾天升溫天還這麼陰。。。
<sennn> 大家以後買路由器注意了，要只買智能路由器！！否則安全堪憂。
<sennn> 某某link很容易受攻擊
<leeeee> 那你已经在实习了还是干嘛啊
<October21> leeeee: 還沒出去
<October21> 快了
<jusss> adam8157: zenNamaste , help! 我有个2007年产的mp3播放器，在xp下能识别为磁盘，在win7 arch下都无法识别它
<sennn> 倒是中興的路由設備性能安全比 還可。。。
<sennn> 必須強烈支持X產X
<leeeee> 哦。。那你直接工作咯？考研么？
<leeeee> 还是考了？？
<October21> leeeee: 去實習，後工作
<leeeee> 嗯
<leeeee> 蛮好的额
<sennn> 搞金融的研究生不如理工科大熊生
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu12.04 unknown keyboard in configuration file http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455799 网上都是u盘的解决办法，光盘怎么解决？ （我这个是老机器只能是光盘） 统计信息: 发表于 由 kdsfan — 2014-02-22 18:26
<leeeee> 你的学校在哪来着？
<October21> leeeee: 還是按部就班弄的
<sennn> 玩兒錢的，最後都得把自己玩兒進去，哎
<leeeee> 什么按部就班 ？
<October21> 正常的方式來啊，沒什麼特殊的
<leeeee> 正常就OK了
<October21> leeeee: 但願如此
<JackZhu> October21, which school?
<JackZhu> October21,  是在北京吗？
<sennn> 中國最著名大學：  曠野大學/屋裏系 哈哈，玩笑
<sennn> 何爲野雞大學？
<adam8157> leeeee: ...
<leeeee> 你吃完了？
<leeeee> 麦当劳好吃吗？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你的髌骨带用着如何
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕吃完了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 然
<adam8157> leeeee: half half
<leeeee> 冷死了
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕啊, 看了霍比特人2了?
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥也没看
<maplebeats> 大周末的不出去玩还在这里聊天？
<leeeee> == 你不是也是么
<maplebeats> leeeee, 哎，你个女生咋没事在这里混
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你大四？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 她大六
<maplebeats> leeeee, 大大，受我一拜
<leeeee> 怎么了？其实女生咋滴？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 蛋壕ubuntu tablet啥时候有啊，我的N7都要坏了
<leeeee> 歧视。。
<maplebeats> 不是歧视
<leeeee> 哈哈哈 跪着不许起来
<adam8157> maplebeats: 快递给我
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你搞什么的？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 邮费1500，支持支付宝
<leeeee> 什么搞什么
<maplebeats> leeeee, 职业
<leeeee> 大六啊
<adam8157> leeeee: 我猜对了?
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你猜的？
<leeeee> == 蛋蛋哥你是我亲哥啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 大六也有专业吗？
<maplebeats> 专业吧
<adam8157> maplebeats: 真是猜的
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你们两是一对吧
<leeeee> 大六怎么没专业了？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我的意思是，专业是什么
<leeeee> 不告诉你 八卦死了你
 * maplebeats 不说算了
 * maplebeats 啧啧
<leeeee> 反正是你姐就对了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 妹妹不要这样子，你让哥哥会不好意思的
<maplebeats> adam8157, 是吧，蛋叔
 * adam8157 踢了再敢乱叫的
<leeeee> 蛋蛋哥好样的
<leeeee> 星星眼
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你这是男女有别哎
<adam8157> maplebeats: 反应慢
<maplebeats> adam8157, 这样子不好，搞不好就伤了人家的心
<happyaron> maplebeats: 要不我帮他补上？
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 我自己能加啦
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于ubuntu下闪讯上网问题，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455800 路由拨号有心跳包检验，网上所有的教程均已过期，有大神解决了问题但不是太复杂就是不愿意扩散； 所以只能求助于虚拟机桥接，搜遍网上所有此类文章配置无误还是不能上网，所以
<^k^>  ─> 跪求解决办法。 教程类似于此：http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/6b97984d7441d61ca2b0bf93.html?pu=sz@224_240,os@&st=1&from=&ssid=&net_type=&bd_page_type=1&os=&rst= 这种 …
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine1.7 运行星际争霸错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455801 星际争霸1错误，dump如下，ubuntu12.04 32位 没有中文 Unhandled exception: assertion failed in 32-bit code (0xb7727424). Register dump: CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b EIP:b7727424 ESP:0033e624 EBP:7cdca2b8 EFLAGS:00200202( - -- I - - - ) EAX:
<^k^>  ─> 00000000 EBX:000009a8 ECX:000009a8 EDX:00000006 ESI:00000000 EDI:b7515ff4 Stack dump: 0x0033e624: 7cdca2b8 00000006 000009a8 b73a31ef 0x0033e634: b7515ff4 0033e760 b73a6835 00000006 …
<leeeee> 哼
<leeeee> 干嘛踢我
<dchxcrow> 估计是操作失误
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> leeeee: 因为你学坏了 也乱叫
<leeeee> == 那你怎么不踢扎西
<leeeee> 真是
<leeeee> 就欺负我啊
<adam8157> leeeee: 你还有救, 可以教育, 他不行
<neevek> join #android
<leeeee> 切 就你这样棍棒教育可不行
<stmsgebjgd> leeeee: 棍棒之下出孝子
<leeeee> 我又不是他女儿
<leeeee> 真是。。。
<leeeee> 话说我从小没挨过打
<leeeee> 照样孝顺得很
<leeeee> 教条主义不可取
<JackZhu> leeeee,   哪里人啊
<leeeee> 这个还分哪里人？鱼米之乡
<JackZhu> 江西呗
<stmsgebjgd> leeeee: 妹子认识下吧
<stmsgebjgd> leeeee: 鱼米之乡好地方
<neevek> 这里不是讨论linux的地方？
<leeeee> 鱼米之乡是江西哦？？？
<leeeee> 那自称鱼米之乡的还真不少
<adam8157> leeeee: 来个真相 鉴定下
<leeeee> 我的家乡在将按平原
<leeeee> 江汉。。。
<stmsgebjgd> neevek: 是
<leeeee> 蛋蛋哥 我已经发过好几次了
<stmsgebjgd> neevek: 外加征婚
<JackZhu> 江苏说错了
<leeeee> == 天上九头鸟。。
<JackZhu> leeeee,   难道是无锡的妹子？
<adam8157> leeeee: 我没看到, 这次再发一次我就不踢你
 * neevek :(
<stmsgebjgd> 地下什么？
<leeeee> 得了吧 叫你蛋蛋哥照样踢
<stmsgebjgd> 湖北的妹子好啊
<leeeee> 地下湖北佬
<stmsgebjgd> 皮肤那叫一个嫩
<leeeee> adam8157: 我发了至少3次
<leeeee> 谁让你没看到
<adam8157> leeeee: 我一次也没看到...
<stmsgebjgd> leeeee: 再发一次
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 以后再踢我呢？
<stmsgebjgd> leeeee: 发吧
<stmsgebjgd> leeeee: 啊当还没有老婆
<stmsgebjgd> leeeee: 没准正好收了你
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • C语言的两大疑惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455802 写过1年的C#，摸着石头过河一样的改写过PHP开源系统。但我仍然想学好C语言并断断续续坚持了两年。我喜欢它的代码魅力和神一般的操控硬件资源。我希望将来有机会加入到Linux操作系统下的纯C开发。但是，纯C
<leeeee> http://imagebin.org/295000 @adam8157 这回我可发了
<adam8157> leeeee: 好, 刚才叫我那两声就当没听见
<leeeee> 蛋蛋哥~~
<adam8157> leeeee: 下次的再说 LOL
<leeeee> 你妹哦
<leeeee> 什么啊
<adam8157> leeeee: 特赦, 不是免罪金牌
<leeeee> 切 切 切
<neevek> 果然是个征婚平台，见识了~
<October21> leeeee: 学姐，冒昧地问一句，你手指点的那个东西是什么？
<leeeee> 我手指点什么了？
<leeeee> 那是切生日蛋糕 提拉米苏的‘
<October21> 哦，我没见过方形的
 * October21 打水去
<neevek> all are students right?
<leeeee> == 我吃的都是方的呢
<neevek> @^k^ 学了两年的C，还有纠结两个问题？
<October21> leeeee: 那我吃的太普通了
<leeeee> == 别 这个很便宜 团购的才45
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<October21> 嗯，那的确比较便宜，同学买的那种也要￥80左右吧？
<leeeee> 这家专门做团购的 味道也蛮好的 崎缘 貌似叫做
<leeeee> 一个四个女生都吃不完的
<October21> 那是你们为了保持体型吧？:)
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 恶毒
<leeeee> 不是啊 因为先吃饭 再吃蛋糕
<leeeee> 有的室友胃口小
<October21> 我间接夸她们身材好不行么？
<leeeee> 话说我从来不会为了保持身材不吃东西
<leeeee> 刚刚淘宝看到一个东西超级好吃的样子
<JackZhu> leeeee,    link
<JackZhu> give me a linke
<leeeee> ？？
<leeeee> 你自己去团购网上找啊
<JackZhu> 我不知道是什么吃的啊
<JackZhu> leeeee,    你也是programer 吗？
<leeeee> == 不是诶
<October21> JackZhu: 法学硕士
<JackZhu> 哇
<JackZhu> October21,   which  school ？
<October21> JackZhu: 你是程序猿还是媛？
<JackZhu> 猿
<October21> 哦
<JackZhu> October21,   你哪个学校的 啊
<JackZhu> October21,   是北京的吗？
<October21> JackZhu: 这里貌似很少程序员
<October21> JackZhu: 不是，小城市的
<JackZhu> 什么学校啊
<JackZhu> 看有没有同学
<October21> JackZhu: 你看我的 ip 即可知道了
<JackZhu> 直接说 多好
<JackZhu> 我也大四
<JackZhu> October21,   湖北什么学校啊 亲？
<October21> 我刚才就看到你问这个问题
<JackZhu> 恩 对啊
<October21> 私聊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, sfbuy今天给我打电话要提供身份证复印件
<leeeee> 湖北学校很多啊。。武汉那边大学一堆堆
<leeeee> freeflying: 你是跳槽了？
<freeflying> leeeee, 没工作了
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我摸以后都是wfh的主打了估计
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 哦，也不是我摸，贵摸
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, lol
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 国内这种公司不多啊
<leeeee> freeflying: 怎么可能
<freeflying> 谁有apnp的账号我试试啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 什么样的公司？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, ^
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, wfh
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 挺多的，美国大公司都这样
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 他摸
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 介绍下啊
<adam8157> freeflying: apnp是啥
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 介绍下啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: apnp是啥? 不知道.
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 啊？你就和老板说呗，wfh
<freeflying> adam8157, iOS上翻墙用的
<adam8157> freeflying: 那叫apn
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 说了不干啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 哦
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 那没辙～
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 你不是忽悠么
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 乃都有linode了, 还需要啥?
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 还得去去啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 忽悠么，也就一个礼拜来一次公司，楼下抽烟交流交流
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 直接开vpn呀!
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 没啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... 那我给你个vpn帐号?
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 现在座位多了～·
<freeflying> zenNamaste, iOS上貌似说只有apn最方便
<freeflying> zenNamaste, linode的?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不是...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 速度如何
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我怎么会买得起linode....
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 免费的, 凑活用吧...
<maplebeats> leeeee, 写个脚本，被踢了自动重连，再也不怕OP了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ios连shadowsock都要越狱, 我在考虑换回android
<zenNamaste> leeeee: maplebeats: 不知道什么叫kickban吗?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 越狱了也是个阉割版shadowsocks吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 谁知道呀, 我没试过
<maplebeats> zenNamaste, 一般不会这么狠的啦
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 越用越觉得ios渣
<adam8157> "呵呵"
 * MeaCu1pa 没有单位电脑fetchmail帮我，现在gmail动不动就满眼unread....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 简直就是啥都不能做...
<October21> maplebeats: 客户端可以直接设置被踢后自动连接吧?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: "呵呵"
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 没用过BB吧...
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 用过呀
<maplebeats> android4.42就是个逗B，设置了VPN之后就必须要设置解锁密码
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: bb9k
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 那才是啥都不能做吧，没BES的话
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: webos我也用过
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 恩, 对.
<MeaCu1pa> webos不错...啊呀
<maplebeats> zenNamaste, webos除了当玩具，还有其它用么
<MeaCu1pa> 我的Veer 应该证书过期了
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 但是时代不同了呀, 我用bb那会儿, 没用过别的
<MeaCu1pa> 最近应该启动一下
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 当电话呀.
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 当平板呀
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: webos很不错的
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 好过bb不少
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: 原生态
 * zenNamaste 接下来考虑wp8
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: bb的Java好过Android不少
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: WebOS的Linux好过Android不少
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 这我就不知道了, 毕竟我的bb软件很少
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 但是生态系统不好..
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 这个真是硬伤呀
<MeaCu1pa> 有了webos和bb, 我Android看都不要看
<MeaCu1pa> 生态系统我有ipod touch...
<leeeee> 你们在说什么呢？
<MeaCu1pa> 娱乐就是娱乐
<MeaCu1pa> 电话就是电话
<leeeee> 完全听不懂嘛
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 我不行, 我喜欢all in one
<maplebeats> android嘛，又不是用那个系统，用的是软件。。
<October21> leeeee: 他们在讨论一些古董
<MeaCu1pa> 我在搞all in one的时候，WebOS系统被我搞残了，BB被我搞砖头了，iOS被我砸了
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: lol~ 胖叔..
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 市面上没一个能all in one
<maplebeats> adam8157, ubuntu touch能不能支持android应用
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 你是一屁股坐上去了吧...
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: iOS 我是怒砸
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 现在bb z10什么的好便宜.
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: ios渣, 绝对不如android
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 200块顺丰给我吧
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 正好没有IOS设备
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: Android 我沾手的兴趣都没
<MeaCu1pa> jb烂
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 考虑到5000块钱, 配给我那么渣的屏幕/相机/喇叭, 简直就是抢劫
<MeaCu1pa> 拿linux kernel跑java...简直是 屎
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 其实游戏什么的, 都是c++的
<MeaCu1pa> 哦，iphone啊？iphone我没兴趣
<October21> MeaCu1pa: ART
<MeaCu1pa> 我ipod touch 和ipad足够
<MeaCu1pa> ipod touch 也就2k HKD
<leeeee> 我还是继续写笔录吧
<MeaCu1pa> 1.7k 港元也不错了
<MeaCu1pa> 拿iOS那货打电话？我不干这傻事
<October21> leeeee: 你只要开启 log 即可
<neevek> 试过webos, 只是玩具，跟同时期的symbian手机比起来就是一残废玩意儿~
<MeaCu1pa> 这年头啥都能mug
<MeaCu1pa> http://awk.info/?doc/news/awkmug.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: awk.info » Awk Mug
<MeaCu1pa> webos拉风啊，装软件用patch...
<MeaCu1pa> Veer也拉风，地铁里面很多妹子问我这是啥手机
<October21> 那是多少年前？
<MeaCu1pa> 而且我桌面是露骨图片人家照样厚脸皮问
<MeaCu1pa> October21: 多年来一直有，现在都有
<neevek> 所谓拉风也仅仅是因为很少见到
<October21> 现在妹子都会说大叔你 out 了吧
<MeaCu1pa> October21: 然后拿出一个比手掌还大的手机？
<neevek> bb就真的不错，尤其是有测滑轮的那几款~
<MeaCu1pa> 唉，现在真不知道用啥手机号
<MeaCu1pa>  * 好
<neevek> 时代在变迁，小于5寸的屏幕就觉得太小了~
<maplebeats> neevek, 4.5最合适手机
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 「求助」lubuntu打印机安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455803 lubuntu13.10,安装完驱动后，添加打印机，但是无法打印，总显示“进行中 - Sending data to printer.”怎么办？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fc_home — 2014-02-22 21:34
<MeaCu1pa> 那是他们有病，见过无数平庸的臀部塞个无聊的大手机
<MeaCu1pa> 要是拉美妹子倒也算了
<MeaCu1pa> 就中国人，拉倒吧
<MeaCu1pa> 看到更软
<October21> MeaCu1pa: 你想用什么就用什么
<leeeee> 我的诺基亚也挺好啊
<MeaCu1pa> October21: 没一个经得起all in one, 只好分开
<leeeee> 多耐摔啊
<MeaCu1pa> 恩，我lp 摔过15m
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 你是女人？
<October21> 你那是缩小内需
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 连个nokia你都摔不坏？
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 啧啧，菩提果我都摔碎过
<October21> MeaCu1pa: 你要求统一到一个设备，这个理想现实吗？你应该自己造
<leeeee> 我的诺基亚用了四年了 从我宿舍床上摔下来 照样能用
<MeaCu1pa> 手机就是手机，不是用来摔的，再耐摔的手机，也不舍得摔～
<maplebeats> 其实我觉得最坑摔的，还是以前那个sony爱立信
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 我的Nokia手机被我一屁股就座坏了...
<maplebeats> 我现在的lumia，一摔地上就分拆成三块，组合在一起继续用
<leeeee> 但是我的手机也很好用啊 打电话发短信都可以啊
<October21> 西门子手机
<leeeee> == 你也太悲催了
<leeeee> 我的是直板的小屏  也是三块
<leeeee> 完了装好继续用
 * maplebeats 高中的时候，把sony爱立信从讲台扔到最后一排，捡起来装好继续用
<MeaCu1pa> 我有过一个Nokia塑料壳手机，摔碎了壳，里面继续用...
<maplebeats> leeeee, 还好吧，我的lumia水里也泡过，地也摔过。。现在还用得上好，准备升级wp8.1
<MeaCu1pa> 其实wp也挺好，啥android还在吹开源的时候，wp里面已经有py解释器了...
<maplebeats> 以前我有个MP4，从床上掉下来就差点坏了
<MeaCu1pa> wp5里面就有nethack了
<MeaCu1pa> 微软的东西移植太容易
<leeeee> 但是貌似我手机现在有点不行了
 * maplebeats Nexus7从我办工桌上掉下来就差点坏了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你是哪个型号
<leeeee> 最近通话一直听不清楚
<leeeee> C500
<MeaCu1pa> 我最早的多普达就可以nethack
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, WP5是指？
<maplebeats> wm5?
<leeeee> 那时候还没有lumia吧
<MeaCu1pa> wm5
<MeaCu1pa> en
<maplebeats> 我有个wm 6.1的手机
<MeaCu1pa> windows mobile 5
<maplebeats> 还升级过wm6.5
<October21> MeaCu1pa: 本来就是开源的，谁来移植都可以
<maplebeats> 6.1用了一年，6.5用了一年。本来在等wm7来着，结果有点软居然说放弃了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<neevek> 那会儿刚开始做windows mobile开发，做了一个小软件，做完微软就说后面的wp7不和基于wince的wm兼容了，自此不再碰微软的技术~
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你要是抱着折腾去用 iOS确实渣
<maplebeats> 当年微软完全是走在世界最前面，然后把自己玩死了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 要是仅仅作个手持设备, 确实甩开android几条街啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不想折腾呀...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 但是ios逼我折腾呀...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 本来shadowsock用起来多简单, 但是io
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 但是ios上面, 我就不得不自己搭建一个vpn... 不过我懒, 一直没弄呢
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 问题是, 我平时轻轻松松就有的*必备*功能, 在ios上面很难实现..
<leeeee> 话说你们是不是要求太高啊？？？
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 我连游戏都不玩..
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你觉得我要求会高吗?
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 我就要求: 1. 翻墙方便, 2. 拍照效果好
<leeeee> 拍照效果好??
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 恩.
<leeeee> 为啥不买相机？
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 不过5s的渣渣摄像头, 我已经决定买一个随身相机了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, vpn上开pptp?
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 相机随身带着, 可能性小
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 看错了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩.
<leeeee> 拍照就买个相机多好啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你用的pptp?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ip做为游玩用得带相机设备很不错啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 给我个账号试试吧, 我都连不上基蛙给的了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 行, 稍等
<freeflying> adam8157, 尼玛离职了一堆人在fb上祝贺
<adam8157> freeflying: like or congrats?
<freeflying> adam8157, congrats
<leeeee> 怎么了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 现在打算入手个小相机
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 相机, 会每天戴着吗?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 带wifi的微单
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 地铁里看见个漂亮妹子, 拿出相机拍, 不觉得很有违和敢吗?
<leeeee> ==  这样。。好吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不要微单, 我要定焦
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 用手机, 假装玩游戏/看小说的, 就拍完了
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 多赞.
<leeeee> 拍什么啊
<leeeee> 直接去勾搭不就好了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 目前看好了理光gr
<leeeee> 真是
<leeeee> 光拍有屁用
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 勾搭了有啥用?
<leeeee> 那拍照有啥用？？？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, rx100
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 苏宁的价格只要2k多
<October21> 临渊羡鱼，不如退而结网。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 底子太小
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 虚化效果不会好
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 那就索尼的全幅微单
<zenNamaste> 要apsc呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哥... 我有那么多钱嘛...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 全幅啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 给我个账号啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: apsc还是靠谱的, 全副就别提了.... .....
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥账号啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, em5双头的价格不超过5k
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 如果有, 请给我一个as well
<freeflying> adam8157, pptp/ipsec都可以
<adam8157> freeflying: 真没有, 我早就放弃vpn了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 我是喜欢奥巴.
<adam8157> vpn不稳定, 还搞路由表搞得烦死
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 奥巴对焦快, 富士的感光元件做的传奇
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 但是都不如理光gr 风骚呀
<freeflying> adam8157, 全ss了啊
<leeeee> 我买的是索尼的奶昔
<adam8157> freeflying: 是啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 没有完机啊
 * adam8157 嘲笑ios
<freeflying> leeeee, 奶昔也不错
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不考虑价格, 还可以有, 考虑上价格, 必然有取舍
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 厌恶ios
<leeeee> 其实我也不怎么用。。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 贵u快快发力
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 自拍艳照   <--  女生买相机最大用途
<freeflying> leeeee, 自拍?
<leeeee> 想多了吧。。。没有啊  主要是为了回家多拍拍家人
<leeeee> 常年在外
<adam8157> http://v2ex.com/t/101394#reply0
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Apple 的 TLS 爆了大 bug！ - V2EX
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 不过android上的限制也越来越多了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: gr出片效果, 强于7000以内各种单反组合
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 要不是gr的手动对焦/自动对焦都垃圾, 我就现在入手了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 越来越google独占. 不过, 还是蛮自由的
<leeeee> 怎么一下子全下了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 要买照相机了？
<imtxc> 那天玩了玩 D7100, 除了太重还可以
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我买个随身的定焦就够了, 有好的推荐吗?
<haobug> 这是 ubuntu 交流群吗？
<haobug> 请问这里面 ubuntu 交流群吗？
<fishoneneyed> haobug: 可以这么说吧。
<haobug> fishoneneyed: 呃（本来想假打一下，结果发现 hong qiang 也在）
<fishoneneyed> haobug: ？
<haobug> fishoneneyed: 我有一个 ubuntu 的问题，我不确定是不是我一个特例。
<fishoneneyed> haobug: 这里面很多人都用arch，不过你问吧，应该有人会回答你。
<haobug> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/1179818 <-这个问题
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug #1179818 “recursively call shell script will freeze whole sy...” : Bugs : “bash” package : Ubuntu
<haobug_web> ^k^: 怎么了（刚刚我的 pidgin 奇怪的断线了，网页版，居然能联上）
<maplebeats> haobug_web, 这个脚本能把ubuntu搞挂掉？
<maplebeats> haobug_web, 这么爽？
<haobug_web> 我试了两机器（一个虚拟机）都一样的问题。
<maplebeats> haobug_web, 整个系统都完全无响应了？
<haobug_web> maplebeats: 有响应，但非常慢。
<maplebeats> haobug_web, 可惜没有ubuntu，不然我也想试试
<haobug_web> maplebeats: 你可以找个 ubuntu 的服务器试一下 ;)
<haobug_web> 我猜测是他们改了内核什么的，只有一个进度忙住了系统，系统就忙住了<-- 就是 windowz 一样。
<haobug_web> 后面我又发现，新近版本的 chrom 浏览器，经常会忙住，在 chrom 自己崩溃退出前整个 ubuntu 和用这写错的脚本一样样的。
<PinoCao> :-D
<frackster> hey
<frackster> can anyone translate some sentences for me please?
<frackster> in pm
<frackster> hello can someone translate some sentences for me please?
<rainr> 11
<rainr> 11
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-23
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 安装时不小心用fdisk重新分区，结果windows没了，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455810 小白以前装过arch后来放弃了，今晚想再试试，一步一步按wiki来，可是。。。忘了自己原来装有win8的，分区的时候也按教程用fdiak重新分区，结果就悲剧了。关键里面好多重要的东西
<^k^>  ─> 啊！要没有什么办法能恢复系统，不能恢复的话能挽救文件也行啊！大神快来啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ge9b — 2014-02-23 1:22
<skraito-0x71> hey
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4522.html 形容词 : 某日,一节英文课上,英文老师问小呆:"请你说几个加'ful'的形容词。" 小呆回答道:"thankful,grateful,thoughtful." "很好,还有吗?"老师继续问。 "careful！ " "还有吗?" "嗨！噢弥陀ful（佛）。"
<zenNamas`> xmu
<jiero> zenNamas`: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<jiero> imtxc: 早。吃饭了吗？
<imtxc> jiero: 还没有呐
<jiero> imtxc: 我要有侄子了。
<jiero> imtxc: 现在人结婚太快了
<jiero> imtxc: 5个月就结婚太常见了。
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我见过认识五个月结婚然后五个月后生孩子的……………………
<jiero> imtxc: 好啊，期待你结婚
<jiero> imtxc: 你妹。那就是刚见面就怀孕的吧。。
<imtxc> jiero: 恩啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我真是亲眼见过
<jiero> imtxc: 都不知道是谁的孩子
<imtxc> jiero: 我当时没好开口
<imtxc> jiero: 没敢提啊，怕他家里人群P我
<jiero> imtxc: 5个月太大了。
<jiero> imtxc: 4个月就好
<jiero> imtxc: 一般3个月
<October21> jiero: 临渊羡鱼，不如退而结网
<jiero> October21: 什么意思？
<October21> jiero: 男大当婚啊
<jiero> October21: 呃。为啥。。
<jiero> October21: 我属于那种聚众淫乱的人。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • xfce4桌面比较好用，适合懒人程序员用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455813 rt如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 linubuntunix — 2014-02-23 9:02
<jiero> imtxc: 快结婚吧
<October21> 境界够高的啊
<October21> 夕有薛蛮子，今有罗姐
<imtxc> October21: 没发现 jiero 还是个文艺青年
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<imtxc> 话说蛮子出来了没有
<jiero> imtxc: 蛮子是谁
<October21> 鉴于认错态度好，应该i放出来了吧
<jiero> imtxc: 馒头在西北流行么？
<imtxc> jiero: 不怎么流行啊
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。蛮头果然不好吃。
<October21> imtxc: 那什么主食呢？
<jiero> October21: 饼吧。
<imtxc> October21: 面
<jiero> imtxc: 面？是面条么？
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么会。。。
<imtxc> 面条、面片
<October21> jiero: 手擀的
<jiero> imtxc: 那些耗水多耗能高还稍微不饱。。。
<October21> 感觉和面粉团子分不开
<imtxc> 你们不懂
<jiero> imtxc: 感觉你们缺水。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 不是面包么。。。
<October21> jiero: 你尽然怀疑几千年留下来的方式？
<jiero> October21: 当然。
<October21> 我的意思是这种方式是适应环境的结果
<October21> 自然他们很习惯
<imtxc> jiero: 面包是啥
<imtxc> jiero: 本来就干旱，还吃面包？
<imtxc> jiero: 我们还吃 馍
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。
<October21> imtxc: 在南方人眼里，那些面食都比较干
<imtxc> 馍的种类就多了，至少我就吃过二十多种
<jiero> imtxc:  我不喜欢混合物。
<imtxc> October21: 那要看跟什么比了，跟汤包比起来当然干
<jiero> imtxc: 馍 是什么？
<October21> 不过我读书是在寄宿学校，吃馒头比较多
<October21> jiero: 就是馒头吧
 * jiero 一壶水在旁
<jiero> October21: 不是吧。种类多的话
<October21> 南北的叫法不一样
<imtxc> October21: 。。。 当然不似乎
<imtxc> 当然不是
<imtxc> 馍是一类食物
<imtxc> 面头、画卷之算其中一种，而且西北汉族人吃馒头很少
<October21> 馒头的俗称，北方的一种传统面食
<imtxc> October21: ..... 感情你没听说过羊肉泡馍？ 你丫泡馍泡馒头么
<October21> 度娘的
<imtxc> 肉夹馍用馒头夹？
<October21> imtxc: 可以啊，我这里比较随便，包着咸菜也可以
<October21> imtxc: 我的确不想怀疑你们哪里的叫法
<imtxc> October21， jiero 你们去一次那边就知道了，我从小到大在家里也没吃过几个馒头
<October21> 但我还是保留自己的意见
<imtxc> October21: 我们那边的馍范围大一点而已
<jiero> imtxc: 我这里除了馒头之外的面食都叫饼
<jiero> imtxc: 你们叫馍。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 好吧还有火烧。。。
<jiero> 我错了。还有窝头
<imtxc> jiero: 煎饼之类？
<October21> 算了都叫面食，别提什么馍了
<jiero> imtxc: 不。
<jiero> imtxc: 比如说夹着菜的菜饼
<October21> 没看到系统的分类
<jiero> imtxc: 比火烧大的叫饼
<imtxc> 我到现在都不知道什么叫火烧
<jiero> imtxc: 火烧就是直径7cm之类圆形的饼
<October21> jiero: 馒头夹咸菜叫什么？
<imtxc> 从没进去过什么火烧店
<October21> jiero: 包子？
<jiero> October21: 就叫 馒头夹咸菜。。。
<October21> 这都乱成一片了
<jiero> October21: 鼓起来带水蒸出来的的是包子
<jiero> 饼是烤的。
<jiero> imtxc: 可能西北不烤面食？不可能吧。。。
<imtxc> October21, jiero 这么跟你俩解释或许你俩容易接受，因为我们那边缺水，所以很少吃蒸出来的食物
<jiero> imtxc: 蒸才不耗水好吧。。。
<imtxc> 所以，西北的主食不是馒头包子之类，懂了么
<imtxc> jiero: 比起烤呢？
<jiero> imtxc: 北非全是蒸食。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 肯定是蒸最省。。
<imtxc> jiero: 毛。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你怎么个思路
<imtxc> 什么逻辑，蒸比烤省水？
<October21> imtxc: 我们这里什么都没加的就算馒头了
<jiero> imtxc: 蒸了还喝蒸馏水。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 这边水就喝蒸馏水。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<rainr> 我就是想看看卡不卡
<October21> jiero: 你敢拿海水蒸？
<October21> imtxc: 看电视上的，好像都是烤的
<haobug> 为啥这个群不改成。。。算了，，，是我错误的进来了。
<October21> haobug: 你建个呗
<jiero> October21: 海水蒸？
<imtxc> October21: 恩
<jiero> October21: 传统山东不缺水
<imtxc> 今天是谁把 topic 引导成食物的，跟我没关系
<jiero> imtxc: 馍是啥。
<October21> haobug: 然后在这里发，欢迎来
<October21> jiero: 他的意思应该时候馍包括馒头
<jiero> imtxc:  不到西北就不知道面食有多少种，不但做法多，而且叫法也特别致，比如馒头叫做馍，饼子也叫馍，反正拿在手上吃的好象都可以叫馍，这就象新疆维族给人  指路， 那是手嘴并用的，手是用来指方向的，嘴呢，是用来表示远近的，“在那……那…….边“，你可以根据那个拖音的长短来判断到底是过去几个路   口。然后是粥（四川这边叫ç
<jiero> imtxc: 原来这样。。。
<imtxc> jiero: http://www.baike.com/wiki/%E9%94%85%E7%9B%94
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 锅盔_互动百科
<jiero> October21: 嗯。。。
<rainr> 有沒有做C#編程的？
<October21> jiero: 你才明白啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我们把锅盔也叫馍馍
<jiero> October21: 明白啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 煎饼不叫饼就叫煎饼。。。
<jiero> 说饼的时候不会想到煎饼。。。
<October21> rainr: 你见过在 linux 用 C#的？
<imtxc> 这个频道的 C# 玩家不多 rainr
<rainr> October21 也能把。。。
<October21> jiero: 我们这里这样圆的都叫饼了
<rainr> freenode會不會被墻？感覺鏈接好慢
<jiero> October21:  圆的叫火烧。饼可以是任何形状的扁食物。
<October21> rainr: 是能，可是用它的人得到win上去过活
<October21> jiero: 那这样饼就包括火烧了
<jiero> October21: 嗯。但是不会那样叫
<October21> 我不知道火烧，也许我吃过
<October21> jiero: 我们这边吃的比较杂
<jiero> October21: 你是哪里？
<jiero> October21: 河南？
<jiero> lol
<October21> jiero:湖北啊
<jiero> October21: 哦。
 * imtxc 直到现在依然认为驴肉火烧就是烤驴肉
<freeflying> imtxc, 没出去约妹纸啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 唉，等会儿出去
<October21> 我家是早上吃粥，中午吃米饭，晚上吃面
<imtxc> freeflying: 这空气，带出去给人中毒了怎么办
<freeflying> imtxc, 共同服雾
<October21> jiero: 南北通吃啊
<October21> imtxc: 相濡以「雾」
<jiero> imtxc: 可以当暗杀掩护啊，这雾，人会识别不了特别的雾
<jiero> imtxc: 对把。
<jiero> imtxc: 融入雾中
<October21> 月黑风高杀人夜吧？
<October21> 还独创了
<jiero> imtxc: 驴肉火烧就是驴肉夹馍
<jiero> imtxc: 这里还有人叫肉夹馍-肉火烧。
<jiero> imtxc: 馍这词太不精确了。。。
<jiero> October21: 。。。有么
<October21> jiero: 什么，跳跃有点大
<jiero> October21: 独创？
<October21> 你这想象力……
<jiero> October21: 想象力？
<October21> 这你都能想象
<jiero> October21: 呃。
<jiero> October21: 这不是想像，是联想啊。
<October21> 算了换个话题，你能从薛蛮子想到馒头馍，我甘拜下风
<October21> 我的思维也是乱跳
<jiero> October21: 蛮子 和 蛮头 的差异 和 馍的差异啊。
<jiero> October21: 馒头据说原来说是蛮头，我想知道西北不这么叫的原因。
<October21> jiero: 你兜这么大个圈子，晕
<jiero> October21: 呃。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何设置在系统开机时自动发送一个电子邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455814 我想让系统开机的时候，自动发送一个电子邮件到我的邮箱（163邮箱），内容包括 登录时间 和 登录用户。 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-02-23 10:22
<freeflying> jiero, imtxc 都去把妹了,你不去啊
<jiero> freeflying: 我不想要
<freeflying> jiero, 妹是宽泛的,你喜欢男的也可以
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> freeflying: 我都喜欢
<jzmer> 终于，freenode把unaffiliated给了我们webchat用户了
<jzmer> xxxx: 抓住你了！
<jzmer> iIlL10Oo:  大神，今天可好？
<rainr> 11
<jiero> 我没那种占有欲和交换欲——所以我不是正常人
<Guest81504> ls
<GoneProtoss> bash: ls: 未找到命令
<GoneProtoss> 有人的话吱个声
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux怎么获取使用md5处理前的密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455815 现在我将密码 123 保存为md5格式 ba1f2511fc30423bdbb183fe33f3dd0f 我该如何将md5处理过的这个字符串转回原来的密码 123 统计信息: 发表于 由 code_new — 2014-02-23 12:10
<PinoCao> :-D
<October21> 皮诺曹？
<October22> freeflying: 最近 frenode 出什么事了？
<freeflying> October22, 啥事
<leeeee> 哇咔咔
<leeeee> 兔子
<sandylaw> ?
<leeeee> jiero1: ！！！！
<jiero1> leeeee: 怎么了？
<jiero1> leeeee: 哦。你是湖南的哦。
<leeeee> == 为什么这么说
<leeeee> 没怎么啊  只看见你在啊
<jiero1> leeeee: 哦。算了。。不知道啥事情。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 真是无聊的日子
<jiero1> leeeee: 帮我画个地图？
<jiero1> leeeee: 日子一直有太多事情来不及做。
<leeeee>   ==  这个对我太说太难了
<leeeee> 我画画比较水
<sandylaw> 无聊看电影中
<jiero1> leeeee: 不是，说错了，是标记地图。
<leeeee> 怎么弄  你教我？
<jiero1> leeeee:  http://www.openstreetmap.org/node/244081648
<^k^> ⇪ t: OpenStreetMap | Node: 上海 (244081648)
<leeeee> 对了 我要换手机。。
<jiero1> leeeee: 这是上海，
<jiero1> leeeee: 哦。随意买个就好了。
<leeeee> 然后呢？
<leeeee> 怎么弄
<jiero1> leeeee: 然后注册，然后修改。
<jiero1> leeeee: 从你想改的地方入手。
<jiero1> leeeee: 我怎么说，都不知道你想改什么啊。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我怎么改？
<sandylaw> 买苹果
<leeeee> 想怎么改就怎么改？
<sandylaw> :)
<leeeee> 没钱买苹果
<jiero1> leeeee: 嗯。
<jiero1> leeeee: 别乱涂鸦。。。真实的好吧。。。
<leeeee> 你是不是让我打发时间的？
<leeeee> == 真实的？我本是路痴
<jiero1> leeeee: 有时间能做任何事情，
<leeeee> 你让我画地图
<jiero1> leeeee: 感觉你真的像个小孩子。。。
<jiero1> lol
<leeeee> == 我本来就是小孩子好吧
<sandylaw> 苹果4
<leeeee> 拜托我都快92 当然小啊
<leeeee> 没钱啊  我买手机从不超过2k
<leeeee> 或者一千五都超过
<leeeee> 不。。。
<sandylaw> 不小了 22了
<sandylaw> 国产机器最好别买
<sandylaw> 我买了魅族 通话太差 对方听不到
<jiero1> sandylaw: 国外产机器最好别买
<leeeee> 魅族不是挺好的嘛
<jiero1> sandylaw: 退货换货
<leeeee> 22哪里大啊
<leeeee> 这么小
<leeeee> 对吧兔子
<jiero1> leeeee: 其实 1/10000 机率发生在你身上，对你来说也就是 100% 啊。
<freeflying> jiero1, whois 下我的nick
<leeeee> ==  你在说啥？ 手机还是年龄？
<imtxc> freeflying: 还是 ubuntu
<jiero1> freeflying: 正常啊。
<leeeee> 侯正鹏？
<freeflying> jiero1, imtxc  之前不是
<imtxc> freeflying: ..........
<jiero1> freeflying: 哦。之前是什么，我不记得了。
<freeflying> unaffiliated
<jiero1> leeeee:  说的是机率。
<leeeee> 什么发生的几率呢？
<leeeee> 坏手机？
<jiero1> leeeee: 如果你买了一个故障率0.14%的手机，手机坏了，对你来说故障率就是 100%啊
<jiero1> leeeee: 22岁的小孩子。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, jiero1 你们用chrome的啥版本
<imtxc> freeflying: 我是 firefox 玩家
<jiero1> freeflying: 不用。。。
<freeflying> 靠
<leeeee> 那什么东西能保证完全没有故障呢?
<leeeee> 都是有风险的嘛
<leeeee> 我本来就是小孩子 比你们都小lol
<jiero1> leeeee: 没有。不要哀伤，不要心急，再怎么被骂的东西，也要看挨骂的理由和数量。
<leeeee> 嗯 所以我在考虑买啥好嘛
<jiero1> leeeee:  不是啊。你比 cuihao 大多了
<jiero1> leeeee: 你比那个小学生还稚嫩的感觉。。
<leeeee> == 人艰不拆行么？
<jiero1> 小学生 dora
<leeeee> 真是无语
<jiero1> leeeee: 我在你面前都不能装嫩了。。。
<jiero1> lol
<jiero1> 无语了
<leeeee> 我听起来觉得你不是在夸我 是说我脑残么
<jiero1> 我没夸你啊，只是陈述。
<leeeee> 就你这交际能力 跟我一样 令人捉鸡
<jiero1> leeeee: 对啊。
<leeeee> 还对嘞
<leeeee> 无聊啊 坐等注册
<jiero1> leeeee: 赶紧买了手机就忘了需要买手机吧
<woju> mutt-nntp读newsgroup如何读邮件回复？
<woju> 我没看到一个邮件回复，是不是设置有问题？
<woju> 都是问题
<leeeee> 暂时不买啦
<ywmy210> 大家下午好～
<jiero1> 手机电池消耗真快。
<jiero1> android 果然不能坚持1天。
<charlin> wc
<leeeee> 我要攒钱
<leeeee> 我的诺基亚都能支撑好几天呢
<jiero1> leeeee: 攒钱，借钱呗，信用卡
<jiero1> leeeee: 你的诺基亚不是持续开启网络接收信息。
<leeeee> 我办不了卡啊 而且美女对我的吸引力不大
<leeeee> 因为我的手机没有wifi
<jiero1> leeeee: 办卡的大多数是男的，我第一次见到女的
<leeeee> 我本科毕业时 我们学校和建行合作办信用卡
<leeeee> 就是个姐姐
<leeeee> 我当时想办 又不让我办
<leeeee> 你比较幸运啊  还是个漂亮女的
<jiero1> leeeee: 哦。其实没啥差异。。。反正我是脸盲，喜欢的人也记不住脸。
<jiero1> leeeee: 借人家的卡多好？
<leeeee> ==  我对名字和脸几乎过目不忘
<leeeee> 我小学同学现在都能认出来
<jiero1> leeeee:  没看到都能想起来？看到之后对应上不算。
<jiero1> leeeee: 看到之后对应上不算！
<leeeee> 好吧  我本科室友经常会讲她的高中同学  然后前一段时间发了个状态  我直接说出了她同学的名字
<leeeee> 我室友发了个状态  当然没有照片
<leeeee> 好吧 你这种脸盲是不懂的
<leeeee> jiero1: 你有人借啊
<jiero1> leeeee: 让我描述见过的人的样貌，我没几个能说出来的。
<jiero1> leeeee: 你可以商议啊，反正你有固定资金注入
<jiero1> leeeee: 够用的2手手机，400~600，国产手机同价位也可。
<leeeee> 固定的资金注入？
<leeeee> 算了吧
<leeeee> 我每次都是用完钱了家里才给的
<leeeee> 如果我在我没工作的时候办卡了 我绝对还不起
<leeeee> 还会气我妈
<leeeee> jiero1: 二手手机就算了  以我的智商 只能被骗
<jiero1> leeeee: 中国除了正式工作之外赚钱的方式还是太少了。
<leeeee> 所以啊 我多羡慕你们这些可以用卡的人
<jiero1> leeeee: 找 nyfair 包养你，看他干不干
<leeeee> 说明你们还是有一定的偿债能力的
<jiero1> leeeee: 我没有卡。但是我只缺800万人民币
<jiero1> 不对。我缺几个亿
<leeeee> 得了吧 我以前也不用我男友的钱
<jiero1> 不够钱，事做不到。所以不做
<jiero1> leeeee: 心甘情愿的用就行了，不后悔就行了
<leeeee> 还是自己挣钱好啊
<jiero1> adam8157: 当妈。你还没当妈妈么？
<jiero1> adam8157: 我错了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 内核文件不小心删除了，电脑启动不起来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455816 一开始装的是ubuntu 12.04,后来升级到13.10,前段时间boot文件夹空间不够了不能升级，不小心把boot里的内核文件删除导致不能启动，现在我这有一个ubuntu 12.04系统盘，有什么办法恢复？ 有谁帮
<^k^>  ─> 忙提供一下boot文件夹下vmlinuz-xxxxxx-generic和initrd.img-xxxxxx-generic这两个文件，最好是3.2.0-23版本的 统计信息: 发表于 由 wly343910751 — 2014-02-23 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<uuair> 谁在深圳？
<maplebeats_> uuair, me
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<uuair> maplebeats_: 现在深圳的天气，可以游泳么？
<maplebeats_> uuair, 可以啊，我本来打算今天去游的
 * maplebeats_ 但是懒了，又没动。。
<jiero1> 买了新的闪存盘，结果还是那种破速度。。。
<maplebeats_> uuair, 你是指下海吗？下海那就...
<uuair> maplebeats_: 我打算明天带家人去那里玩，不过以前去都是出差，没比较过酒店。海边是不是只有大梅沙那里不错？
<uuair> maplebeats_: 恩，下海有点冷么？
<maplebeats_> uuair, 相当冷。。。
<jiero1> ￥23.8的8GB闪存盘就不能表现出超过23.8MB的速度么。。。
<uuair> maplebeats_: 那知道了，我租个别墅吧。
<maplebeats_> uuair, 我给你推荐个地方，别来深圳
<jiero1> maplebeats_: 坐船去海南就不冷了，才300公里开外吧。。。
<uuair> maplebeats_: 本来想住大梅沙的喜来登，但怕冷，没法下水。
<maplebeats_> uuair, 去惠州吧
<jiero1> maplebeats_: 游泳需要水温多少？15摄氏度以上？
<uuair> maplebeats_: 不了，我媳妇怀孕，不乱跑了。我正好去深圳出差，又赶上通行证到期没法去香港，所以就跟深圳逛了。
<uuair> maplebeats_: 你帮我看一下这个地方，安全么，深圳罗湖罗沙路5069号
<maplebeats_> uuair, 这。。。那可以去小梅沙
<maplebeats_> uuair, 在罗湖嘛
<maplebeats_> jiero1, 我不知道
<uuair> maplebeats_: 这是一个别墅的地址。
<jiero1> uu: 出门住别墅的 大款啊
<maplebeats_> jiero1, 春节的时候去游了下，爽死我了
<uuair> maplebeats_: 恩，罗湖，我只对罗湖和大梅沙熟。我打算租辆车，住这个别墅里，然后开车去大梅沙和华侨城玩。
<uuair> maplebeats_: 其实，这次出去的目的，就是逃离北京的雾霾。。。太严重了。
<uuair> jiero1: 其实不贵的，1K左右，酒店一间房也要1-2K，我还要开两间。
<uuair> maplebeats_: 你觉得那个地方怎么样？
<uuair> maplebeats_: 我再百度地图上看了一下街景，觉得还可以，只不过拍的应该是夏天，不知道现在如何。
<maplebeats_> uuair, 不好
<uuair> maplebeats_: 为什么？
<maplebeats_> uuair, 深圳除了空气好
<maplebeats_> uuair, 最近回南天，全是水
<maplebeats_> uuair, 千万别住1楼。。
<jiero1> maplebeats_: 为啥？
<jiero1> uuair: 呃呃呃。
<uuair> maplebeats_: 哦，比较潮是吧。不过南方都这样啊。。没事的，那个别墅，一楼是车库，住2和3楼。
<jiero1> maplebeats_: 我住了好久好久吹海风的山坡啊
<maplebeats_> uuair, 我四楼，早上起来床头的手机上全是水
<uuair> maplebeats_: 你觉得那个地方怎么样，安全么？
<maplebeats_> uuair, 深圳关内都很安全的
<uuair> maplebeats_: 我对深圳的治安，一直都报怀疑的态度，以前都是住罗湖的香格里拉，没住过这种公寓。。。
 * jiero1 不知道潮是什么感觉，我洗澡之后直接穿衣服也不难受
<uuair> jiero1: 就是被子里都是湿的。。呵呵
<maplebeats_> uuair, 关内治安非常不错的说，关外嘛，就呵呵
 * jiero1 在汗流浃背之后都不擦的
<jiero1> uuair: 呃，我是穿衣服睡的啊
<uuair> maplebeats_: 恩，看来那个地方应该靠谱，我就去住一次把，要是还可以，以后出差，就不去酒店了。
<jiero1> maplebeats_: 关？海关内？
<uuair> jiero1: 不一样的，特冷。不是说，北方的冬天是物理攻击，加装备就成了，南方的冬天是魔法攻击，装备不成，需要魔抗。
<jiero1> maplebeats_: 那边什么银行好？
<jiero1> uuair: 为啥？
<maplebeats_> jiero1, 深圳分关内和关外
 * jiero1 不懂不懂啊
<uuair> jiero1: 因为阴冷啊，你不去，理解不了的。你再哪里啊？
<maplebeats_> uuair, 去HK多好啊，虽然HK的治安也扯
<jiero1> uuair: 我在山东，住过悉尼。
<uuair> maplebeats_: 我家仨人通行证都到期了，而且我再hk工作，去的次数太多了也没什么意思。
<uuair> jiero1: 哦，你不去长江南，体会不到魔法攻击滴。。哈哈
<maplebeats_> uuair, 那的确～～
<jiero1> maplebeats_ uuair你们大城市人好啊。。。我办证都不能去香港哈。
<maplebeats_> jiero1, 为什么？
<uuair> maplebeats_: 那好啦，我就去哪里住啦，多谢。
<uuair> jiero1: 你也可以的啊，只不过是L签，到深圳过关哪里，花30块钱就过去了。很简单。
<jiero1> maplebeats_: 不能主动去，必须被动被团体拉去
<maplebeats_> uuair, 恩。。。另外不要去大梅沙，去小梅沙
<jiero1> uuair: 就是说过关那里随便搞团过关？
<maplebeats_> jiero1, 可以啊，我爸妈直接G签过去的啊
<maplebeats_> jiero1, 可以的
<uuair> maplebeats_: 我觉得大梅沙也没多少人吧，这季节。。。不过，可能你没见过北方的北戴河什么样。。比较起来，大梅沙就是没人的象征。。北戴河才叫人多呢，十几公里的海岸线，都是饺子。
<jiero1> uuair: 哦，是 l签 maplebeats_g签是什么
<uuair> jiero1: 对的，随便过关，就是给你个单子，组团的，然后就过去了。
<uuair> jiero1: G签就是个人签证，你哪里可以办不了。
<ToaNii> uuair: 口岸那里早都涨价了...现在是80
<maplebeats_> uuair, 小梅沙就在旁边，何不去个好地方呢，又不贵
<ToaNii> 30肯定不够...
<jiero1> ToaNii: 你也是深圳啦
<uuair> ToaNii: 差不多吧，几十块钱，呵呵。
<maplebeats_> ToaNii, 这么贵啊，还好我爸妈来的时候是G签
<ToaNii> 对，我是经常在深圳的
<maplebeats_> 这几天深圳天气比较好
<jiero1> maplebeats_: 港澳通行证不能印在护照上，多给他们机会本子费么。。。
<maplebeats_> jiero1, 是呀
<maplebeats_> jiero1, 我的通行证只能去香港。。
<jiero1> maplebeats_: 还有台湾通行证，果然大陆都是办证狂人！
<ToaNii> maplebeats_ 你的是因公通行证？
<adam8157> 过几天去签注港澳通行证
 * jiero1 刚买了一个多信。
 * adam8157 大陆人标配三本passport
<jiero1> adam8157: 你是北京户口了吧。
<adam8157> jiero1: 不是
<adam8157> jiero1: 威海的
<jiero1> adam8157: 西安户口？
<jiero1> adam8157: 哦。没落地啊。
<ToaNii> 北京户口貌似可以直接去机器上自动签注...不知道其他低档有没有
<ToaNii> 地方
<adam8157> jiero1: 转了一大圈又落回去了
<maplebeats_> ToaNii, 你说去香港吗？
<jiero1> adam8157: 你还转圈了，还在哪里？
<jiero1> adam8157: 不是直线么。。。
<maplebeats_> ToaNii, 深圳户口可以指纹～
<adam8157> jiero1: 威海 -> 西安 -> 四川 -> 威海
<jiero1> adam8157: 哦，对你在四川工作了。。。
<maplebeats_> adam8157, 你在四川？
<ToaNii> maplebeats_ 指纹要登记...
<adam8157> maplebeats_: 工作过
<adam8157> jiero1: 过, 不是"了"
<maplebeats_> adam8157, 吓我一跳，四川哪儿
<maplebeats_> adam8157, 你去四川做什么。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats_: 刚毕业的时候去了四川工作
<uuair> ToaNii: 很多地方都可以机器签了。。
<ToaNii> uuair: 我还没试过机器呢，准备去试试
 * maplebeats_ 机器签排队也不短。。。
<uuair> ToaNii: 你再北京？
<ToaNii> uuair: 对
<uuair> ToaNii: 给你个建议，机器签，也不是当时拿，上午去，下午给你。所以我推荐你4点多的时候去，5点下班之前肯定也给你了，等的时间比较短。
<ToaNii> uuair: 是么？谢谢哈！
<uuair> ToaNii: 你在那个区？
<ToaNii> 朝阳，户口在朝阳
<uuair> ToaNii: 这个不随户口，那都成，海淀比较好停车，王府井哪里，停车巨麻烦，还有俩女的老贴条。。。。要小心
<ToaNii> uuair: 你比我有经验啊，哈哈
<uuair> ToaNii: 签的次数太多了，签遍北京各个出入境了啊。。。后来改商务签，就总去雍和宫了。。呵呵
<adam8157> uuair: 土壕
<uuair> adam8157: 土毛啊，工作需要而已，土豪都是用护照的。。。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero1> adam8157:  土豪，给自己办张美国护照吧。
<adam8157> jiero1: 我倒是想
<ToaNii> 美国全球征税，可恶心了...
<jiero1> adam8157:  当kenerl 中的美国间谍或许就可以了
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕又去游泳了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 系啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 深水区很爽啊
<jiero1> adam8157:  哦。你的伤终于好了
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕
<adam8157> jiero1: :)
<adam8157> freeflying: 乖
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕
<jiero1> freeflying: 乖，找到用 chrome 的人了么？
<mindcat> I am
<freeflying> jiero1, kao
<jiero1> adam8157: 我打羽毛球，也就欺负初学者啊。
<mindcat> jiero1: 我就是使用chromium的家伙
<jiero1> mindcat: 我也用 chromium 但那不是chrome啊
<jiero1> chrome是垃圾。
<ToaNii> jiero1:求解？
<jiero1> chrome是问稳定版不如chromium daily build 稳定的垃圾。。。
<ToaNii> 好吧，我还没仔细体会过。
<freeflying> jiero1, http://www.godiva.com/semi-annual-sale
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Shop Godiva Semi - Annual Sale for Gourmet Chocolate Gifts.
<jiero1> freeflying: 我没钱买巧克力。
<jiero1> freeflying: 去年我只吃了一块黑巧克力
<jiero1> freeflying: 壕我买不起啊
<jiero1> freeflying: 让我这种清汤淡面过日子的。
<MeaCu1pa> 话说
<jiero1> MeaCu1pa: 水煮面条+白开水
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 那一日
<MeaCu1pa> 有接单做网站的么，这里
<jiero1> MeaCu1pa: 你走错地方了
 * adam8157 不会做网站啊
<jiero1> MeaCu1pa: 想工作的人不会来这里
<MeaCu1pa> 我恨汤面，混淆固体液体
<ToaNii> MeaCu1pa: 这种低门槛低回报的业务...应该会用ubuntu的人都不会做的
<jiero1> MeaCu1pa: 想大赚的人不会来这里
<MeaCu1pa> 我只是帮朋友问问
<jiero1> ToaNii: 不低回报啊。年收入30万是可以的。
 * MeaCu1pa spread the word嘛
<ToaNii> jiero1:比起你做做系统写写高级点的程序还是少了一点。做网页主要是门槛低
<ToaNii> 很多转行进来都做网页
<jiero1> ToaNii: 大城市的你可是觉得少，那些在家只是做网站个人不觉得少，
<ToaNii> jiero1:....我只是指与其他做计算机的相比
<MeaCu1pa> 不是门槛问题，个人选择，随便搭个cms也是做网站，比如什么值得买
<jiero1> ToaNii:  做网页最大的优势就是不一定搞公司一套
<jiero1> ToaNii: 外加，我是商人类的，不是技术员，我什么技术都不懂
 * jiero1 支持你们搞技术我来用。
<MeaCu1pa> 我帮朋友问问做网站，要有营业支付功能，应该不止一个vms
<MeaCu1pa> cms
<MeaCu1pa> 不过强点的cms估计都可以了…
<ToaNii> 现在想在计算机这一行做商业的不一定需要懂技术了，只要不要被骗就行。
<jiero1> MeaCu1pa: 到底是什么可以信赖。
<leeeee> ==
<MeaCu1pa> 啥？我在ipod上打字不便，没空聊天…看来我是不认识这种…
<jiero1> MeaCu1pa: 直接劝其到上海的孵化器大楼招人做哈。
<MeaCu1pa> 就是国外的朋友，问问国内的价钱
<MeaCu1pa> 不管了，不认识，继续睡觉
<jiero1> MeaCu1pa: 孵化器一般都是半靠谱
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<leeeee> 童鞋们
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [steam for linux]steam默认文件夹权限过低可能导致部分游戏功能失常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455821 [steam for linux]steam默认文件夹权限过低可能导致部分游戏功能失常 问题描述: steam for linux,在linux默认创建的文件夹的权限可能是owner 有写和读权限. owner's group 没权
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<ihp> test\
<^k^> ihp:点点点.  16:24 
<ihp> irc没人了吗?
<leeeee> 有啊
<ihp> 一年多没来irc,好冷清啊
<ihp> 话说ifconfig,怎么给我显示eno1...
<imtxc> leeeee: 啊？
<imtxc> adam8157: 大周末的怎么不出去
<adam8157> imtxc: 回来了
<imtxc> adam8157: 游泳去了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 然
<ihp> 这个eno是个啥货?
<ihp> adam8157: 球解释...
<adam8157> ihp: what eno?
<ihp> ifconfig 蹦出来个eno1网卡...不都是玩eth么...
<Guest69503> 新的命名规则，只有从制定新规则时间的系统开始实施，旧有的命名规则是保留的，比如旧命名规则的系统升级上来的
<jiero> imtxc: 这个世界到处都是迷茫的人
<ihp> conky还不认这货...
<jiero> ihp: 看最新版本的 conky
<ihp> conky最新版本是1.9?
<jiero> ihp: 问问 #conky
<jiero> Transcend 创见 JetFlash 360 U盘 8G 这东西太弱了，读取速度才 19.6mb/s，纯塑料外壳。。。
 * maplebeats_ 女生的话不能相信
<ToaNii> 你们有没有人在mac上装过Ubuntu的？
<maplebeats_> ToaNii, 没有
<maplebeats_> ToaNii, 为什么要装ubuntu，装来自虐么
<ihp> maplebeats_: 23333
<ToaNii> maplebeat_ 现在倒不是很虐了
<ToaNii> 而且其实我已经装了
<ToaNii> 就是有个小问题
<ToaNii> 想问问
<ihp> maplebeats_: 土豪团子
<maplebeats_> 啥问题
<maplebeats_> ihp, 我擦，您又是哪位
<ToaNii> 风扇到温度很高的时候才转，有没有控制风扇的插件
<ihp> maplebeats_: 土豪团子,还没脱单...
<maplebeats_> ihp, 您是哪个啊－ －
 * maplebeats_ 所以我恨IRC
<hsyyf\> maplebeats_: so...
<maplebeats_> hsyyf\, 我就知道
<maplebeats_> hsyyf\, 去死吧
<hsyyf> maplebeats_: 好久没来irc,过来凑凑热闹,,结果冷淡的很啊
<ToaNii> 算了，我去#ubuntu问吧....
<maplebeats_> ToaNii, 哦，知道了。。。cpufreq啊
<maplebeats_> ToaNii, 哦，不对
<maplebeats_> ToaNii, 忘了叫啥名了。。。
<maplebeats_> hsyyf, 还好吧
<ToaNii> maplebeats_ 大哥，靠谱点，想想,,,
<hsyyf> maplebeats_: arch编译torque,整了好些天都没解决...
<maplebeats_> ToaNii, 我一年没用过ubuntu了，想不起了。。
<ToaNii> cpufreq这名字怎么看得那么像超频的？？
<ToaNii> 那好吧，我去google吧
<maplebeats_> hsyyf, 23333，叫你用arch
<maplebeats_> ToaNii, 那是控制cpu上频率的
<hsyyf> cpufrequtils
<hsyyf> maplebeats_: ubuntu14.04a2更残了...
<maplebeats_> hsyyf, OSX
<hsyyf> 一个寒假没管,回来从a1升a2直接残了...
<maplebeats_> hsyyf, 快去换吧，有女朋友的人
<hsyyf> 水果才1W左右,哪比的上我大hpWorkstation
<adam8157> imtxc: 晚上吃啥
<maplebeats_> hsyyf, 高大上
<maplebeats_> adam8157, 吃 leeeee
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 64 位 Ubuntu 12.04.4安装 Oracle 11g 及问题解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455822 64 位 Ubuntu 12.pdf这个文档是我自己亲自测试安装过了之后总结的 大家拿去安装成功后，在这点个赞吧！ 不用多说直接给附件： 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuxiangnier — 2014-02-23 16:57
<jiero> mac 和 ubuntu
<Guest69503> mac & fedora
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 晚上吃啥
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu与windows的完美结合 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455823 第一屏 ubuntu 系统 第二屏 windows XP 各个系统可以用自己的键盘鼠标操作 可以实现 1台电脑同时2个人操作 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2014-02-23 17:23
<jiero> adam8157:  不知道干什么么。
<jiero> adam8157: 剩饭
<jiero> adam8157: 买到一个说是语音视频图片便利贴
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕晚上请我们吃饭吧
<jiero> adam8157: 全国没有好的自助餐店吧。
<jiero> adam8157: 就是最高级原料，不过分放糖的自助餐。
<jiero> adam8157: 也不过分放油
<adam8157> freeflying: 来北三环喝粥
<freeflying> adam8157, 海鲜粥?
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯, 一晚两个虾皮
<adam8157> 一碗
<freeflying> adam8157, 雍和宫那边有家海鲜粥不错
<sennn> 明天又星期一了
<freeflying> 明天又要上班了
<freeflying> adam8157, 一天休息的时间都没
<MeaCu1pa> 那么急？
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧, 求发财
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 他没有盒饭啊
<MeaCu1pa> 我就休息…求带着
<MeaCu1pa> 带走带走
<adam8157> 求带走发财
 * jiero 不求。。。
 * jiero 心里啥都没有。。。
 * jiero 是铁皮人
<sennn> 外財不發命窮人啊
<jiero> 没心
<sennn> 在我們這個圈子裏，能有口飯吃，凍不死就知足了，哎
<adam8157> sennn: 你是什么圈子?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu与windows的完美结合 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455823 第一屏 ubuntu 系统 第二屏 windows XP 各个系统可以用自己的键盘鼠标操作 可以实现 1台电脑同时2个人操作 图：aaa.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2014-02-23 17:23
<sennn> adam8157   社會圈子
 * adam8157 afk, 喝羊汤去
<sennn> 我想原則是絕不把貧窮留給下一代。。。
<sennn> 最不濟的就是自己一個人過完一輩子拉倒！
<jiero> 广东哪里问好就是问发财么。。。
<jiero> 不明白
<sennn> 現在貪圖享樂最毀的是自己的下半輩子，我想
<jiero> 为啥。
<jiero> 为啥要把享乐留到下半辈子。
<jiero> 不可思议的中华文化————
<sennn> 因爲現在不享樂就是爲了下半輩子不要飯，而不是爲了下半輩子享樂
<YOBOO> ~~
<sennn> 不客氣的講每月少於10000元人民幣收入，都是極其痛苦的
<sennn> 無論在大陸哪裏。。。
<jiero> 哦。欲望过度类的，把欲望建立在交换力多少上么。。。
<jiero> 现在崇尚这单一标准的很多很多呐。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求解两个unity的设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455824 1.我想在顶部栏上默认显示电池的电量，然而他显示的却是无线键盘的电量。 2.左边的那个切换任务的条以前可以用鼠标滚动来选择程序现在只能使用光标上下移动来选择请问要在怎么改？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> Luciferzero — 2014-02-23 17:43
<sennn> 又有誰能做到不把自己的貧困連累到下一代（不談富二代）？
<jiero> 不说，到底要得是啥。
<neil__> is there any other irc client besides the irssi?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 超级小刀gedit+markdown调教小结 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455825 最近因为要编写手册，所以学会了用Markdown，果然爱不释手啊～！ 但是本人的机子显卡较弱，原来装的ubuntu12.04 flash看视频不太流畅，所以还是选择了装Ubuntu10.04LTS，Gnome2果然用起来顺手
<rainr> 支持
<leeeee> 葱油饼真好次
<rainr> 呵呵 好吃吧
<rainr> 有沒有北京的頻道？
<leeeee> ==
<JackZhu> rainr,   I am in beijing
<leeeee> 饭团君
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你是怎么知道我是饭团的？
<JackZhu> rainr,    have any beijing channel?
<leeeee> 不然嘞
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我只是好奇
<leeeee> 你的狗血爱情故事无人不知
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我擦，NND，我总感觉玩笑开大了
<leeeee> 大概我是那时认识你的吧 望天
<maplebeats> leeeee, WOW，下次我再写点，似乎这样子可以出名
<leeeee> 小心臭名昭著
<maplebeats> leeeee, 啊
<leeeee> 凡事都有利弊嘛
<maplebeats> 重新评估
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win7下装linux被虐T^T求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455827 我的笔记本是三星300E4C，想在win7系统基础上在装ubuntu linux，一开始用的版本是ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso，用UltraISO解压后里面有一个Wubi，我将iso文件写入了U盘，用Wubi在win7上直接安装，开机时boot进入usb，
<^k^>  ─> 界面已经显示到了选择语言这一步，可是接下去就卡住了，显示terminated by signal 9(终止信号9？)，后面加几行好像是我usb的版本信息，然后 …
<maplebeats> leeeee, 话说，您侄女的联系方式我至今都没加上
<maplebeats> leeeee, 上次给的那个店长也是一点反应也没有
<maplebeats> leeeee, 太坑啦
<arch> 为什么<img src=/data/images/   <img src=../../data/images/ <img src=data/images/会定位到一个地方……用python抓怎么能得到相同的结果那
<maplebeats> arch, 没懂
<maplebeats> arch, 这三个目录抓取的内容得到的是一样的？
<leeeee> 那是你自己的原因吧？
<leeeee> 怪我？ 人家都是单身的妹子
<leeeee> 都在广东
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<leeeee> 我连你基本状况都搞不清楚
<leeeee> 算对你够意思了
<maplebeats> leeeee, maplebeats.com
<alvin_rx1> Title: Maplebeats' Website Menu (@ maplebeats.com)
<arch> maplebeats, 是网站在不同的网页使用了这三种方式标记，但实际指向的绝对地址是一样的
<maplebeats> arch, data/images和/data/images肯定是一样的
<maplebeats> arch, ../../data/images为啥也一样呢，这个，不晓得了。。。src难道标签没有具体的了解过
<arch> 我在查看源代码的时候发现这些都能链接到真实链接。那python能直接获取真实（绝对）链接吗
<leeeee> 神马东西啊
<arch> python抓网页啊
<maplebeats> arch, 什么叫真实/绝对，这些地址都是真实地址啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 小孩子不懂就不要问了:D
<arch> 就是加上当前网站域名的吧。比如www.abc.com/data/images
<alvin_rx1> Title: Page Not Found - ABC.com (@ go.com *FROM* abc.com)
<maplebeats> arch, 是的
<arch> 怎么得到那？
<maplebeats> arch, 自己加上呀
<arch> 呃……主要是这三种链接用正则比较麻烦……
<maplebeats> arch, 果然是正则的原因
<arch> 如果完全不加区分的话又会错……
<maplebeats> 咳咳，你用了正则，所以你现在有两个问题了
<arch> 一开始<img src=../../的时候我写了正则，当我发现有<img src=的时候我用了<img src=(\.\./)*，然后我有碰到了<img src=/
<maplebeats> arch, 为什么不用现在的库
<arch> 并且<img src=abd>和<img src='abd'>竟然也是一样的……还得加正则
<arch> soup那个吗
<maplebeats> arch, 恩
<maplebeats> beatifulsoup
<maplebeats> 似乎拼错了
<arch> 我觉得一般的正则还能胜任吧。那个有什么好处
<maplebeats> arch, 没有好处，减少蛋疼
<arch> 我去搜吧。我知道这个。
<arch> 比如那
<maplebeats> arch, 不说这个，直接把src=xxx 这个xxx用正则提出来很简单啊
<arch> 我只要a.jpg文件名
<arch> 并且是这个目录的文件名
<arch> 然后我就没碰到很好的写正则的方法
<maplebeats> arch, 只要文件名？
<arch> <img src='*(\.\./)*?data/images/(.*?)'*>  这是我之前用的
<arch> 只要\2
<arch> 然后<img src=/data/images/出现了我又要改……
<arch> 所以我一开始就问能不能这几种获取到相同的完整链接，省得我改了又改……
<maplebeats> arch,  可以试试直接正则文件
<maplebeats> arch, 不管其它的
<arch> 把html存成文件再读出来？
<maplebeats> arch, 为啥要存。。。
<maplebeats> arch,  在变量里读就行了
<arch> 那怎么算正则文件啊，就是还得处理我之前那几种情况？
<maplebeats> arch, 写正则直接匹配文件名不行？
<arch> 怎么写，我之前确实是这样做的，不过每多一种情况就要修改一次……
<rainr> JackZhu 還在嗎？能將中文？我就想找個人多點的頻道。
<JackZhu> rainr,    ok   可以讲中文
<JackZhu> rainr,   你有beijing 的频道？
<rainr> 我又不是老外=。=
<rainr> 呵呵
<JackZhu> 切输入法太麻烦了
<rainr> 沒啊 。我今天剛註冊號。
<rainr> 你直接在linux上？我win下用putty。挺不錯的。
<rainr> 求一個人多的中文C語言頻道。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine不能打开3d加速，而且我用的是专业显卡firepro v4800 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455829 不知道是不是显卡驱动的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenglelyng — 2014-02-23 19:29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu自动唤醒软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455830 我发现了一个闹钟可以定时唤醒ubuntu,但不会用。还有没有什么软件可以让电脑自动开机？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-02-23 19:34
<hsyyf> test
<^k^> hsyyf:点点点.  19:41 
<hsyyf> log
<hoxily`> rainr: #c_lang_cn
<maplebeats> test
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  20:05 
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<FishOneeyed> ^k^: 调戏
<^k^> FishOneeyed, 试图确定这是否是一个人或一个计算机响应。  20:32 
<FishOneeyed> ^k^: 然后呢？
<^k^> FishOneeyed, 你可以这样提问吗？  20:34 
<FishOneeyed> ^k^: 那我要怎么提问呢？
<^k^> FishOneeyed, 寻求在线帮助。  20:34 
<FishOneeyed> ^k^: 还行，就是反映有点慢。
<^k^> FishOneeyed, 别紧张......对我来说很有意义。  20:35 
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu 13.10确实不太一样了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455821 ooinzaghi 写道: 额，怎么下载录像从未出过问题？难道默认的不一样？ 是不一样.ubuntu 13.10渺似变了. 默认/home/下的用户的文件夹,权限是owner 有读写,owner组有只读权限,其他人,是只读权限. 所以,很有可能
<^k^>  ─> 造成steam在ubuntu 13.10上用.steam相关文件变成owner 有读写,owner的组,无权限分配.其他人也是无权限. 实际上,改为owner有读写,owner的组有读写,其 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么我用UltraISO打开Ubuntu的13.10只有两个文件呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455831 为什么我用UltraISO打开Ubuntu的13.10只有两个文件呢？ 写入之后才2兆，根本没法用啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chinian — 2014-02-23 20:42
<leeeee> 出来出来玩儿
<leeeee> 没劲 摊手
<abineQ> 天啊
<abineQ> 这个服务器要爬墙才能进来了
<leeeee> QQ
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于minicom的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455834 串口通信程序不是有个send.c 和 read.c ，我把串口的发送引脚和接收引脚连在一起可以实现自发自收。我想只运行send.c，用minicom 可以接收吗，如果可以该如何操作 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2014-02-23 21:21
<maplebeats> leeeee, 来了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 怎么玩
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 不知道啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • burg主题解压后看不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455835 f2列表里面倒是有 选择之后没反应 我以为选好了 重启 后 好像 win7 都启动不了 ！！！而且重启不是我后解压的主题 小白 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2014-02-23 21:38
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 声音快捷键异常 望大家帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455836 我的联想笔记本上有声音快捷键（独立的，并非fn+方向键） ubuntukylin13.10下使用这些快捷键出现异常，不管是加还是减只按一下他自己就一直加减到最值后还在闪，这个时候键盘失灵 屏幕右上方状态栏
<^k^>  ─> 里的选项也不能用。 有没有大神知道怎么解决这个问题啊 忘解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 镜中圆月 — 2014-02-23 21:48
<MeaCu1pa> ..
 * rainr_ 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 陽硬 : 或問和尚曰﹕"汝輩出家人﹐修煉參禪﹐夜間獨宿﹐此物還硬否﹖"和尚曰﹕"幸喜一月止硬三次。"曰﹕"若如此大好﹖"和尚曰﹕"只是一件不妙﹐一硬就是十日。"
<StarBrilliant> kk机器人的笑话越来越没节操啦
<Boosure> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXa9tXcMhXQ
<^k^> Boosure: ⇪ YouTube - Kraftwerk - The Robots
<lalaluluprince> 大家好
<^k^> lalaluluprince:点点点.  23:58 
<lalaluluprince> 。。。
<lalaluluprince> 第一次来这里，说句话，大家别太介意哈
<lalaluluprince> -_-#
<hoxily> lalaluluprince: 好孩子早点睡喔
<lalaluluprince> ／query hoxily
<lalaluluprince> 你好哈
<uuair> 中文可以看到么
<lalaluluprince> 我不是来这里闲聊的，只是还没有熟练用这个东西
<hoxily> uuair: 可以
<uuair> hoxily 谢谢，我刚安装了手机上的软件，睡了，晚安。
<hoxily> lalaluluprince: 不是
<hoxily> lalaluluprince: 是的
<hoxily> lalaluluprince: 因为我在频道里回复你,和私聊窗口分别回复你
 * hoxily 切换真累
<stmsgebjgd> 终于好了
<stmsgebjgd> 这垃圾irc
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 昨天晚上你上irc了么
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-16
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：virtualbox下安装ubuntu花屏，如图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468423 virtualbox下安装ubuntu花屏，如图，之前安装的两个没问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 回到火星 — 2015-02-16 1:27
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2q7aIKKT6AADCpTaAHi8AALrRQF8JU0AAMK9151.jpg 超级有趣的手指创意造型
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> <jusss> 如果我要发送一个三字节的二进制数据，用十六进制表示是0xff 0xfc 0x25,怎么
<jusss> 	发送？ 这不是个字符串，也没有编码 就是三个字节的二进制数据
<stardiviner> jusss: 什么场景下使用的？
<jusss> stardiviner: telnet协议，服务器发你三字节数据，你需要返回三字节数据
<jusss> 不用编码生存字节码，因为这三个字节不是字符串编码后的字节码
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oRGIZ33mAACr6UFdtM4AALq-APxhHUAAKwB159.jpg 想不想去拉一下~
<h_what> ..x
<stardiviner> jusss: 这个还真不吃到
<stardiviner> 知道
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 易信的网页版和手机版可以传送文件。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468425 qq聊天是比较方便的，但网页qq不能发送文件，非常不方便。 近段时间试了易信，它的免费电话，免费短信很好用。 也在网页上试用了一下，不能发短信，可以跟客户端聊天。 能够电脑和
<^k^>  ─> 电脑交换文件。这个功能有时候还是很不错的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2015-02-16 12:17
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • VLC安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468426 现在用得是Ubuntu14.04.1。安装VLC2.2一直失败。用software center和终端安装过，都没有成功。想请问，有没有朋友安装成功过的。下面是用终端安装后的结果。 vfx@vfx:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc Reading package lists... Done Building dependency
<^k^>  ─> tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible si …
<stardiviner> 我以前有个同学叫 “沈宝良”的，估计和上面发帖的是兄弟之类的？
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点. 13:17 新年快乐 : 1.45天 
<stardiviner> hello
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点. 13:19 新年快乐 : 1.44天 
<jlzhang> Emacs23+org-mode(8.2.10)
<jlzhang> 中文tag对齐的问题，google过找不到相关信息。
<jlzhang> 是org-mode不支持中文字体对齐，还是Emacs的中英文字体不等宽？
<stardiviner> jlzhang: org-mode 搜索 中文字体，好像是2bits还是2啥来者，反正Org无法把他们显示正常
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 哪里有bcm43xx得网卡驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468427 谁知道帮忙个？我得ac782 3g网卡提示电信连接已更新，连不上，谁有bcm43 xx得驱动，我没有线网络。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasee163 — 2015-02-16 13:56
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: hi
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: 我弄到coredump了
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: 等我传给你还是 FJKong_ ?
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • mount挂载网络共享文件夹失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468428 使用mount命令挂载网络共享文件夹失败。服务器是ubuntu12.04，samba共享。客户端是lubuntu14.10，使用mount -t cifs的形式去挂载，返回信息"主机关闭"。可主机开的好好的。 同样的命令在另一台lubuntu14.04上，
<^k^>  ─> 成功运行，挂载成功。这就说明，问题不在服务器端，而在客户端。也许客户端缺少了什么支持库 …
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: 发给我吧
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: .
<RenLaiRenWang> 哦草... 158Mb... happyaron 要一会儿才能上传完... 我以为一两M...
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: xz 压缩一下
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: 就不会那么大了^
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1sjz8uFr
<^k^> RenLaiRenWang: ⇪ core.2124.xz_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: 软件版本
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: sogoupinyin 和 fcitx 的
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: fcitx   1:4.2.8.3-3     sogoupinyin     1.2.0.0042
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: 乖.
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: 在我之前没人给你们提供core dump? 还是提供的不好使, 里面信息不够?
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: 没有core
<RainFlying> happyaron: 蓉 DD 好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/01/Cg-4WlI2speIMuAOAACpziH2WWUAALrWQAbeL0AAKnm850.jpg 还有这样戴胸罩的
<happyaron> RainFlying: 。。。
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: 哦.
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: 乖.
<mayli> 测试
<^k^> mayli:点点点. 17:10 新年快乐 : 1.28天 
<mayli> hello
<^k^> mayli:点点点. 17:10 新年快乐 : 1.28天 
<badegg> 有使用go编程的吗？
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 我有时会用.
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 但是用的不好.
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 老板有什么关照?
<badegg> github上面的shadowsocks的go语言版本，编译通不过
<badegg> 不知道要怎么编译
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: ... ... 改用我写的翻墙工具吧... 也是go写的, make就编译成功了, lol~
<badegg> 哦？
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 哪里有下载
<badegg> 我就是学习学习，然后自己改改什么的
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: go版本有pre-compiled的啊, 干嘛你要自己编译?
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 我就想自己编译看看
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 里面的加密库都已经换地方了
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 但是github上面好像没改
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 为了学习, 还不如加入我们的项目, 我们的项目支持各种通道可以选择, 现在已经有三种通道可选了, 你可以贡献自己的通道.
<badegg> 哦？
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 在哪里？
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: https://github.com/hamo/fwall/tree/master/tunnel
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 你这个是自己开发的翻墙软件？
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 是什么类型的？
<badegg> socks还是http代理？
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: socks5
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 这个工具的两个开发者都在这个频道里, 大家也方便交流.
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 都自己用？
<badegg> 没像shadowsocks这样推广/
<badegg> ？
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 推广会被请喝茶?
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 目前实测, 我们比shadowsocks稳定.
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: 你运行下 sogou-diag
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: 把生成的文件也发给我
<badegg> 是不是就是网络上面的红杏翻墙？
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 不是.
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: 里面有你的个人词库，但木有办法了，别动
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: 给你保密
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: 没关系. 公开都行.
<happyaron> 嗯
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 好东西，我有空看看，学习学习
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 一会儿跟你说, 我先弄个东西.
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 小范围推广应该不会请喝茶的
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 好
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 你自己试试看就知道咯, 我们还有lz4这样的压缩通道. 如果是为了看新闻之类的文字, 用lz4通道传输压缩过的数据很赞的. 当然, 看视频的话就别压缩了, 压缩率很低.
<happyaron> RenLaiRenWang: 运行哪去了
<RenLaiRenWang> happyaron: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ntl3uKL
<^k^> RenLaiRenWang: ⇪ sogou-diag_20150216T172051.tar.xz_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<badegg> import (
<badegg> "bytes"
<badegg> "github.com/golang/crypto/tree/master/blowfish"
<badegg> 为啥shadowsocks里面的上面的这个语句，会提示错误？
<badegg> 说cannot find package
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 你先获取依赖再编译.
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 你这个代码引用了blowjob这个包, 但是你没有安装这个依赖啊.
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 在根目录执行 go get -d ./...
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 那我先试一试
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 刚去拉屎去了:))
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang :好像还是不行
<badegg> 记得以前好像不需要专门get
<badegg> 直接build，似乎会自己处理的
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 刚get，也提示说找不到这个package
<badegg> 是不是import不支持网址格式了？
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: 毛, 一直都支持
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: echo $GOPATH给看看
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 不知道咋回事情，还是提示错误
<badegg> gopath就是项目文件目录
<badegg> e:\shadowsocks-go
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: windows啊? 那谁知道你遇到什么问题了...
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 是啊
<badegg> 对windows下面也不熟悉
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 特别是许多跨平台的
<badegg> ./make都提示错误
<badegg> 正在研究解决中
<badegg> 但是按理应该是没问题的
<badegg> 以前还编译成功过
<badegg> 不知道为什么现在成功不了了
<RenLaiRenWang> 手动把依赖拷贝过来呗
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 我试一试
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 只能这样了
<badegg> 问下，看说明，github这个网址，是否也需要加入gopath目录才行？
<badegg> 我这里提示
<badegg> cannot find package "github.com/golang/crypto/tree/master/cast5" in any of:
<badegg> E:\shadowsocks-go\src\github.com\golang\crypto\tree\master\cast5 (from $GOPATH)
<badegg> 这个不会直接从github上面去下载吗？
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: go get -d ./...  <-  linux下面这么写. win下不知道.
<RenLaiRenWang> badegg: win下的别再问我了, 我上次用windows的时候还不会写go呢.
<badegg> RenLaiRenWang: 我再摸索下
<gfxmode> badegg: shadowshocks有C#版本的工程，你可以使用VS2010编译C#的工程
<gaoli> 过年了还是这么多在线的呢？
<RenLaiRenWang> ..
<jusss> 写了个telnet客户端，发现一直有回显 :(
<jusss> 不过现在可以在android的sl4a里面玩telnet了，还能telnet进去玩python, 在手机的python里进入电脑的python里玩，不错 :)
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 为啥不用 ssh ？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不会写密钥对
<gebjgd> jusss, 为什么不用ssh
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那你就密码咯……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 为什么没有telnet over ssl
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等t410s到手
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】 gnu grub version 2.02~beta2-15怎样恢复win7启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468433 原win7电脑，安装Ubuntu12.14后（提示安装成功，要求重启），开机自动进入界面，首先显示booting in insecure mode，然后就显示gnu grub version 2.02~beta2-15界面，但是里面的选项只有这四
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 还有为什么ssl除了能用来给网站 邮箱 irc加密，其它翻过gf-w的不用ssl
<gfxmode> jusss: 有的代理支持ssl
<jusss> gfxmode: for 2个xample ?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: ssh 作代理， telnet 走 ssh 的代理
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 这不是多次一举吗？本来完全是2个东西
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 就跟python没法读取整数从键盘上一样，非得用int()转换，差评
<gfxmode> jusss: C语言好像从stdin取的是char
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点. 21:30 新年快乐 : 1.10天 
<jusss> 现在写了irc telnet pop3 imap 这四个协议的客户端，就是不会写服务器
<gfxmode> jusss: python documents,里面有BaseSocketServer，你可以练练手；实际开发时，用twisted
<jusss> gfxmode: 嗯，都说twisted很好，但是这个名字。。。
<jusss> 怎么起了个这样的名字
<jusss> gfxmode: 手机上除了connectbot有其它的ssh应用没？
<jusss> connectbot不支持编码
<jusss> gbk
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点. 21:51 新年快乐 : 1.09天 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 飞行员的妻子 :      在苏格兰的一个飞机场上空,一位飞行员正在进行高难度的特技飞行。他的妻子在地面观看表演。    "当你丈夫头朝下飞行时,你不害怕吗?"一个观众问她。    "没有什么可担心的！每次飞行之前,我总是从他衣兜里把零钱掏走。" 
<hoxily1> jusss: ping
<jackness> 大家好！
<^k^> jackness:点点点. 23:42 新年快乐 : 1.01天 
<jackness> 新年快乐！
<alvin_rxg> :q
<ver1tas> ,,
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/10-linux-games-one-low-price-trinity-bundle-now-live
<^k^> ⇪ w: 10 Linux Games, One Low Price: Trinity Bundle Now Live - OMG! Ubuntu!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Revenge of the Titans — RTS meets tower defense via retro graphics
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你曾经的爱
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你从来不过春节是吧？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 不过
 * FishOneeyed 呼噜噜
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 有什么过头
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 国内都不过 何况出国这么久了
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 传统节日，和朋友热闹热闹也是好呀。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 什么朋友？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 很少中国朋友
 * FishOneeyed 呼噜噜
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我不像你 和华人圈很多人都认识
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 很多和我要好的华人不是搬走了 就是回国了
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 那还有什么认识的华人
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 看来你这么了解我呀！
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 和你没有共同语言。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 你和我另外一个同学很像  他在卡鲁认识很多中国人
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 没那么多时间
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你从何知道我认识很多中国人？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 看你的性格就知道
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 呼噜噜
 * FishOneeyed 呼噜噜
 * FishOneeyed 睡觉
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 还在那公司？
<gebjgd> fis
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 没跳槽？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 为什么我的火狐浏览器提示flash需要更新，但是我下载了，但是还是更新不了！请各位大神搭救。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468437 Code: jackness@ubuntu:~$ ls Desktop    examples.desktop  PlayOnLinux's virtual drives  Templates  workspace Documents  Music             Public   
<^k^>  ─>                     tjh Downloads  Pictures          temp                          Videos jackness@ubu …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • kubuntu安装了unity后登陆界面没选项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468438 如题，桌面安装完登陆界面换成了unity，但无法选择哪个桌面？根本就没选择的地方。输入密码登陆后还是kde桌面。请高人帮忙解决！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasee163 — 2015-02-17 9:17
<jiero> how could ?
<jiero> 我在想还买不买 raspberry pi 2
<void1> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gfxmode> jiero: 看你有没有需求
<jiero> gfxmode: 就是没电脑了，买个电脑用。
<void1> 那还不如直上龙芯笔记本
<void1> 满足你一步到位的install b 需求
<gfxmode> jiero: raspberry pi不适合当个人电脑用，性能太差了
<jiero> gfxmode 4核的够了把。
<gfxmode> jiero: raspberry目前没有4核的
<jiero> gfxmode: ... 你信息落后了呀。 是 raspberry pi 2 二月发布的。
<jiero> gfxmode:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43721695734
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 现货2015版最新树莓派2代B型4核1G内存 raspberry pi 2 model B-淘宝网 价格:258.00
<gfxmode> jiero: 嗯，我最近没关注；我还用的B+的板子
<jiero> gfxmode: 差劲的是还是没支持USB 3.0，要是支持了就强大了-
<gfxmode> jiero: 但买了树莓派，后面的配件买下来，还是挺贵的。我买了：USB hub，USB无线网卡，HDMI线、1T的移动硬盘
<gfxmode> 加起起7、8百块钱了
<jiero> gfxmode: 我用 sd 卡 ，有无限USB，USB hub，移动硬盘也有个 80GB的。
<jiero> gfxmode: 说明你之前库存配件不够多。
<gfxmode> 电源要买好一点的适配器，我用的手机充电器给树莓派供电，连续运行2周，充电器爆了
<gfxmode> 现在不敢用手机充电器给它供电，改用台式机的USB口给树莓派供电了
<gfxmode> jiero: 嗯，我的配件不多，从无到有买的
<ndut2-h4x0r> <ndut2-h4x0r> hey
<ndut2-h4x0r> <ndut2-h4x0r> :) how are ya
<ndut2-h4x0r> <ndut2-h4x0r> wanna chat with Us at /server irc.worldhacker.org 6667
<alvin_rxg> Title: WORLDHACKER.ORG , FOR L33T TO L33T | WORLD LEAD HACKER , BUT CHRISTIAN AND LEAD BY THE MOST HIGH ... (@ worldhacker.org)
<jiero> gfxmode 看着特价就买，如此。我的USB网卡是9元买的。
<gfxmode> jiero: 我关心的是你想用树莓派做什么？当个人电脑，真心不方便
<jiero> gfxmode: 软件太少？
<gfxmode> jiero: nop，整机组合到一起，还是太零散，不方便携带；性能不高
<jiero> gfxmode: 一个小壳子+一个小网卡+一个TF卡。其实不是为了便携的吧。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oM6IXq0eAAILfCFoDvEAALq9wOoNj0AAguU166.jpg 这个面具很酷嘛
<ndut2-h4x0r> <ndut2-h4x0r> <ndut2-h4x0r> hey
<ndut2-h4x0r> <ndut2-h4x0r> <ndut2-h4x0r> :) how are ya
<ndut2-h4x0r> <ndut2-h4x0r> <ndut2-h4x0r> wanna chat with Us at /server irc.worldhacker.org 6667
<alvin_rxg> Title: WORLDHACKER.ORG , FOR L33T TO L33T | WORLD LEAD HACKER , BUT CHRISTIAN AND LEAD BY THE MOST HIGH ... (@ worldhacker.org)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 谁搞定了chrome archon 运行安卓app http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468439 有没有搞定搞定了chrome archon 运行安卓app？我载入archon很快，运行程序只是显示一个图标，没有任何其他的东西？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 honic — 2015-02-17 11:29
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有没有搞定搞定了chrome archon 运行安卓app？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468440 有没有搞定搞定了chrome archon 运行安卓app？我载入archon很快，运行程序只是显示一个图标，没有任何其他的东西？ 如果搞定这个，qq，在线音乐等都没有问题了啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 h
<^k^>  ─> onic — 2015-02-17 11:30
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装kde和unity双桌面没有选择的地方？没有传说的那个地方 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468441 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasee163 — 2015-02-17 11:33
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助：ubuntu下gmail上不去， win下可以 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468442 各位好，先声明本人菜鸟一只 ubuntu14.04下之前尝试过goagent ，但因为太菜，不知为何只能上google和显示搜索出来的结果，但搜索的结果都进不去，弃疗。。。 无意中点开 无￥忧u1405.exe，竟然
<myarmsWILL> !cn | myarms
<myarmsWILL>  我的lubuntu 14.04挂起后无法再启动，我的显卡是[AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M]， 我以为是显卡的驱动问题，但是我在选项的附加驱动里，换了闭源驱动，之后却无法进入系统。
<myarmsWILL> 这是我的pm-suspend.log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10266839/
 * myarmsWILL Hi
 * myarmsWILL myarmsWILL
<myarmsWILL> !pastebin  tail -50 pm-suspend.log
<myarmsWILL> Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95hdparm-apm resume suspend:
<myarmsWILL> /dev/sda:
<myarmsWILL>  setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254)
<myarmsWILL>  APM_level	= 254
<myamrs> !pastebin | hello
<mayli> ?
<mao_> sdfghjkl
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1747942
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 火星高空两次出现巨大明亮烟雾 科学家表示疑惑 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1747846
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 卡巴斯基公布美国间谍软件可监听全球大多数电脑 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 啊啊啊啊啊，来人聊天啊
<nyfair> ^k^: hi
<^k^> nyfair:点点点. 13:07 新年快乐 : 10.88小时 
<nyfair> ^k^ : >1+2+3+4+5
<nyfair> ^k^: > 1+2+3+4
<^k^> nyfair: 10
<nyfair> > "abc"*3
<^k^> nyfair: "abcabcabc" => https://eval.in/287540
<gfxmode> ^k^: 2**1024000000
<^k^> nyfair, .. 休息一下 ..  13:31
<mayli_he> > "asdfdsaf"*9
<^k^> mayli_he: "asdfdsafasdfdsafasdfdsafasdfdsafasdfdsafasdfdsafasdfdsafasdfdsafasdfdsaf" => https://eval.in/287594
<yunfan> roylez: 还在武汉呢
<^k^> gfxmode, .. 休息一下 .. 13:49 新年快乐 : 10.18小时 
<gfxmode> > 2**1024
<^k^> gfxmode: 179769313486231590772930519078902473361797697894230657273430081157732675805500963132708477322407536021120113879871393357658789768814416622492847430639474124377767893424865485276302219601246094119453082952085005768838150682342462881473913110540827237163350510684586298239947245938479716304835356329624224137216
<gfxmode> > ping baidu.com
<^k^> gfxmode: /tmp/execpad-ab44d4b98c75/source-ab44d4b98c75:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `baidu' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-ab44d4b98c75/source-ab44d4b98c75:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-ab44d4b98c75/source-ab44d4b98c75:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/287636
<jusss>  /quit
<mayli> yunfan: really?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 共享文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468443 - 我到设备 主机： win7旗舰 64位 虚拟机平台： VMware 10.0.1 build-1379776 虚拟机：Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32位 已安装VMware Tools 已安装open-vm-dkms，因为执行命令sudo apt-get install open-vm-dkms，提示open-vm-dkms已是最新版本 已设置来共享目
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 正点火车 : 商人吉米在铁路上做了多年的买卖,这天偶然发现一列火车准时到了站。他连忙跑到列车员跟前说:"请吸烟,我祝贺你！我在这条铁路上跑了15年,这还是第一次见火车正点到站。""留着你的烟吧,"列车员说,"这是昨天的列车！ "
<RuiZi> hi
<^k^> RuiZi:点点点. 16:05 新年快乐 : 7.90小时 
<RuiZi> 新年快乐
<alvin_rxg> gebbjgd: 好！
<RuiZi> PT站都封了。。
<yunfan> mayli: 啥？
<RuiZi> 没得玩
<kowa1ski> unbound + dnscrypt 的设置问题， 有人能帮忙一下吗
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04 搜狗输入法1.2.0.0042 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468444 ubuntu14.04再安装了搜狗输入法1.2.0.0042后，在登入界面输入密码后被返回到这个登入界面，无法进入到桌面环境。 备注： 个人做过了核实，是搜狗输入法1.2.0.0042安装后导致的问题。 我安装了一个全新的ubuntu1
<kowa1ski> unbound + dnscrypt 的设置问题， 有人能帮忙一下吗
<gebjgd> kowa1ski, 那是什么东西
<kowa1ski> 你还在线吗？
<kowa1ski> to gebjgd : 本地dns
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 昨天的网址不错
<kowa1ski> 没人看到我吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oJCIVQerAACejs0zCHAAALrIAKMeVEAAJ6m620.jpg 味道好极了
<alvin_rxg> kowa1ski: 看不到
<kowa1ski> 这可怎么办
<kowa1ski> to alvin_rxg 这可咋办
<alvin_rxg> kowa1ski: 有啥要说的，大声的喊出来！！！
<kowa1ski> to alvin_rxg : 我爱你！
<alvin_rxg> kowa1ski: pia 飞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你买了么
<gebjgd> kowa1ski, 没玩过
<gebjgd> kowa1ski, 赞 -----> <kowa1ski> to alvin_rxg : 我爱你！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我坐等我的t410s到货
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 晚上看看。
<AndChat|396416> ´ó¼Ò ÐÂÄê¿ìÀÖ
<^k^> AndChat|396416 say: 大家 新年快乐 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<AndChat|396416> 没人说话
<jusss> gebjgd: 华硕的笔记本有个工具可以调屏幕颜色，太赞了
<jusss> 我现在把我的本颜色调成暖屏那种微微发黄的，真好看
<jusss> gebjgd: linux有这种调笔记本显示器颜色的工具没
<jusss> 华硕 splendid
<gebjgd> jusss,  	monica
<gebjgd> jusss, http://www.pcbypaul.com/software/GAMMApage.html
<jusss> gebjgd: 现在感觉发黄的屏幕就是好看
<gebjgd> wget http://www.pcbypaul.com/software/dl/monica-3.6.tar.bz2
<jusss> gebjgd: 不是源里的？
<gebjgd> jusss, 源是相对的
<jusss> gebjgd: 那是open source or free software吗？
<jusss> gebjgd: 给我讲讲这两派的趣事，ESR和RMS
<jusss> 据说前两天RMS还发新闻组抵制llvm
<gebjgd> jusss, 自己找网页看  上班呢
<iMadper> 千人斩不在啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 诶, 你竟然用真名了!
<myamrs> 我在sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb 出错，请大家帮下忙！http://paste.ubuntu.com/10273973/
<jamesarch> 各位大牛 学C有哪些比较好的入门书籍
<alvin_rxg> 21天……
<jamesarch> ……
<jamesarch> 泥垢了
<alvin_rxg> jamesarch: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/562303/the-definitive-c-book-guide-and-list
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ The Definitive C Book Guide and List - Stack Overflow
<iMadper> jamesarch: c语言 现代方法
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<jamesarch> 21天比宋劲衫的还差好么
<iMadper> jamesarch: c: how to program
<jamesarch> 求PDF 或者书名
<alvin_rxg> jamesarch: 网页里边的 Beginner 下边有十来本书
<iMadper> jamesarch: 我用的 c: how to program 入门的.
<jamesarch> 额  中文的呢 有么
<alvin_rxg> 我用谭浩强的落伍的书入门的
<jamesarch> ……折腾LFS看文档都吃力 而且这边连stackoverflow都Qiang了
<alvin_rxg> jamesarch: 去豆瓣搜一下那书的英文名，你可以知道中文名的
<iMadper> jamesarch: 入门书还看中文的??? 那以后有啥书能给你看???
<alvin_rxg> Beginner
<alvin_rxg> Programming in C (3rd Edition) - Stephen Kochan
<alvin_rxg> C Primer Plus - Stephen Prata
<alvin_rxg> C Programming: A Modern Approach - K. N. King
<alvin_rxg> A Book on C - Al Kelley/Ira Pohl
<alvin_rxg> Learn C The Hard Way - Zed Shaw
<^k^> alvin_rxg:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> C Programming: A Modern Approach - K. N. King <-  这本就是我说的, c语言: 现代方法.
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 你这个知法犯法的
<alvin_rxg> The C book - Mike Banahan, Declan Brady and Mark Doran
<alvin_rxg> Practical C Programming, 3rd Edition - Steve Oualline
<alvin_rxg> C: How to Program (6th Edition) - Paul Deitel & Harvey M. Deitel
<jamesarch> …… 手头有本CPP ：C Crimer Plus
<alvin_rxg> Head First C - David & Dawn Griffiths
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: i know
<jamesarch> 现代方法呢 适合入门么
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: Learn C The Hard Way，不是本好书，它教你是是变态的方法
<iMadper> jamesarch: 适合.
<jamesarch> 之前看过老谭的…… 一暑假生吞了
<alvin_rxg> 看完老谭的，再看最新的 c 标准，应该算入门了
<jamesarch> 额 上中专那会 暑假在工地看的…… 现在忘得差不多了
<jamesarch> = =！ 每次看 C primer Plus那么厚  头大啊喂
<iMadper> jamesarch: 换个专业把
<iMadper> jamesarch: 或者少说两句随便找本不是太差的书一天两章看下去.
<iMadper> jamesarch: 挑这么久不如先看完一本.
<jamesarch> 额 我才不会说我现在是售后……
<jamesarch> 加班累成狗，该想想后路了，趁现在还有时间
<jusss> alvin_rxg: microsoft有个subsystem for unix-based applications，这样windows也可以算posix了吧？
<iMadper> jamesarch: 程序狗怎么就成了后路了... 我还想找个后路呢
<jamesarch> 巴不得成狗，猿也行
<jamesarch> ……最起码自己喜欢，有动力
<iMadper> jamesarch: 如果为了跻身程序员行列, 难道不应该去学python/ruby嘛?
<iMadper> jamesarch: 每次看 C primer Plus那么厚  头大啊喂  <-  这叫有动力?
<jusss> iMadper: python +10086
<iMadper> jamesarch: 这叫叶公好龙好伐
<jusss> jamesarch: 学python去吧
<alvin_rxg> 国内的情况似乎是，越往上，对数学的要求越低。差不多这样看看售后和猿对数学的需求
<jamesarch> 尼玛 售后简直了，工资少的可怜，每天累成狗，加班，休息日都没了
<alvin_rxg> 售后修电脑？……
<jusss> python 跨平台工具多 库也多， c和它没法比娅
<jamesarch> Py…… 学2还是3  工作好找么额……
<jusss> 你认为学py能不都学吗。。。
<iMadper> jamesarch: 3.
<iMadper> jusss: 能.
<jamesarch> 只知道公司里的系统是java和php写的
<iMadper> jusss: 该死的, 就让他们去死.
<jusss> 我现在在学3，但是2也知道
<iMadper> jusss: 等py4出来, 2跟3都要淘汰!
<jusss> iMadper: 我看了一点代码，全是2的，然后纠结着把它变成了3，本来只想学3的，2的代码太多
<jamesarch> ……每次学python的时候，都在纠结2 |  3
<iMadper> jamesarch: 你纠结的这么多, 啥都学不会.
<jamesarch> 对啊……
<iMadper> jusss: 反正2和3都马上要淘汰, 你学哪个都一样.
<iMadper> jamesarch: 即然这样, 那就跟我一样用ruby好了.
<jamesarch> 所以问你们这些高手了，QQ群里就不提了
<iMadper> jamesarch: ruby就没这么多选择恐惧了
<iMadper> jamesarch: 而且ruby的metaprogramming实在是太有吸引力了
<jamesarch> ruby…… 没基础能行么
<iMadper> jamesarch: ruby的内省/反射做的也好.
<iMadper> jamesarch: 别问太多, 找本书去看, 找个编辑器去写, 很快就行了.
<jusss> 就上次那个捕捉异常类解决尾递归的2，我改了半天该不成3，后来才知道，3不允许自定义异常类，所有异常类都得派生基础类，而且except块里的变量会被销毁在3中，2却不会，而且python一直强调缩进，还搞毛叫block,但是却没有blcok scope，严重差评
<jamesarch> 记得某牛说过，ruby需要学过C或者C++的学起来会好些……
<iMadper> jamesarch: 在这里跟个老娘们似的唧唧歪歪的问半天还不去看书, 还不开始动手写, 这辈子也没戏
<jamesarch> 然后我就吓尿了……
<jamesarch> 我在找……
<iMadper> jamesarch: 你多大了? 买成人尿不湿吧.
<jamesarch> …………
<iMadper> jamesarch: 要书是吧. 我有个不传男不传女的页面, 今天我交给你
<iMadper> jamesarch: https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md
<jamesarch> 上rubychina？？
<jamesarch> ……
<jamesarch> 什么鬼！！ ！ 直接连github都屏蔽了？？？！！！
<jusss> iMadper: ruby的元编程可以把一个标识符变成字符串然后再赋值给这个标识符吗？
<jamesarch> 额 好吧 我学ruby试试
<alvin_rxg> jamesarch: http://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&wd=%E7%BD%91%E9%A1%B5%E4%BB%A3%E7%90%86
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ err: no title
<jusss> 上次牛牛还嘲讽ruby的end太多
<alvin_rxg> 为啥机器人不认百度？
<jusss> https://twitter.com
<alvin_rxg> https://www.dropbox.com/home
<iMadper> jusss: 其实ruby很渣... 可惜暂时来说, python太不给力了
<alvin_rxg> ^k^ 就是 ruby 写的
<jamesarch> 最后问一句 ruby编程语言 入门 可以么……
<dongxiaowei> ÂòÁ˼¸±¾pyÊé Ҳû¿´
<jamesarch> 好吧 我看书了…… 晚安
<jusss> iMadper: 为什么lisp就不能像python这样呢？ py2 3差别再大也没lisp这种奇葩大，连个socket库都没有统一的名字，各种工具各种自己的实现
<iMadper> jusss: lisp是啥?
<jusss> iMadper: scheme 和 common lisp吧
<jusss> 再早的早死了
<iMadper> jusss: 石器时代的工具, 能好用到哪儿去?
<jusss> iMadper: 那现在各种语言还都加lambda干啥，还有个clojure
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那t410s不是德语键盘
<iMadper> jusss: 需要.
<iMadper> python也好意思说有lambda
 * jusss 这名字 closure -> clojure -> clozure 还有别的没？
<jusss> iMadper: ruby的lambda比Py好很多？
<jusss> 本来想学haskell但听说haskell是积极求值，然后就算了吧 :(
<\u> ruby is awesome
<jusss> \u: ruby没有读取红 :(
<gfxmode> 都是脚本型语言，我觉得会一种就够了，都是相通的
<jusss> gfxmode: 给我讲下oop里面的 类 属性 方法 域（不知道有没有这个名字）
<gfxmode> jusss: 自己去看书
<jusss> gfxmode: 书里讲的都不一样
<gfxmode> jusss: nop，原理大致一样的。举例：abstract与interface
<jusss> oop真的是反人类的
<gfxmode> jusss: 我最近在看《GOF设计模式》，你先把《C++ Primer》看完再看设计模式
<jusss> 不会c艹...据说那个很反人类，我感觉面向过程和函数式已经够用了，
<jusss> 第一个高级语言是面向过程的，第二个高级语言是函数式的
<jusss> fortran lisp
<jusss> 什么时候某种语言的分析器能解析自然语言了，那才好
<gfxmode> jusss: SIRI
<jusss> 我说给我编个去除马赛克的程序，然后那个语言蹭的一声把程序编好了，然后我就可以愉快的看电影了
<jusss> gfxmode: her 2013里的samantha才是真的很棒
<jusss> 不光可以语音聊天，还能虚拟啪啪啪，还能替你做你的工作
<hhh> :/topic #ubuntu-cn l
<iMadper> interface之类的是表达能力不强的语言才需要的.
<iMadper> 表达能力强的话, 只考虑这个对象能响应什么方法, 而不是这个对象实现了什么interface.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是德语键盘，赞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠
<gebjgd> QT小组真行
<gebjgd> qcombobox在翻译的时候会被reset 导致鼠标选取失败 到4.8还没修复呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一个新的键盘估计要50欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 贵死
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 干嘛买那么好的呀。。。15块钱左右的都不错的了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我说的是tp键盘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 本子上的那个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 笔记本上换啊。。。好吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 160欧买了二手的t420s
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 160欧买了二手的t410s
<alvin_rxg> -_-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 谁让咱不是二代呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上学的时候就幻想着能拥有一个tp
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<knownbad> 屁啦，你就是富二代。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滚  你个二代
<knownbad> 我是二呆。
<jackey> 有人在不
<exiaofeng2008> 你好！
<knownbad> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/lenovo-z50-70-15-6-zoll-fhd-intel-core-i3-4010u-1-7-ghz-4gb-ram-hybrid-500gb-hdd-487491?utm_source=mydealz+newsletter&utm_campaign=104a89b871-NL17022015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a8134a8267-104a89b871-160087681&ct=t(NL17022015)
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 缩短  http://goo.gl/JJSj6p
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是tp
<exiaofeng2008> hai
<gebjgd> 回家
<gebjgd> 下班
<ayin> 大家号
<ayin> 还有没睡觉的吗
<Jiale> 有
<ayin> 呵呵
<Jiale> 那么晚不睡？
<ayin> 能给我发个weechat的教程吗
<ayin> 正在学weechat
<Jiale> 我没有呢
<ayin> 好多命令不知道
<Jiale> 我在用手机
<ayin> 手机是用到什么软件
<Jiale> 就是irc软件
<ayin> 谢谢
<introom> hi. OT的一个问题，请问现在有什么好的hosts用来连接imap.google.com?
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装fglrx驱动和AMD Catalyst™ 14.6 后还是无法解决休眠问题，fglrxinfo报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468447 这里是安装fglrx时出的一些问题，还有aticonfig 等 Code: sudo aticonfig --initial -f Unable to open /etc/ati/control, please reinstall the driver. aticonfig: No supported adapters detected Co
<^k^>  ─> de: fglrxinfo X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)   Major opcode of failed request …
<stardiviner> 似乎没有人阿
<jiero>  stardiviner 在玩啥游戏？
<jiero> stardiviner: 建议你玩 OpenClonk
<stardiviner> jiero: 在准备回家。。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 啥游戏？
<jiero> stardiviner:  那算了。 http://itch.io/ 下载几个 Android 游戏罢了。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<jiero> stardiviner:  pixel dungeon 和 Tanks of Freedom 都能长时间消耗。
<stardiviner> jiero: 找到了，下载中
<stardiviner> jiero: 你现在在家？
<jiero> stardiviner: 我在家附近。
<jiero> stardiviner: 差不多。
<stardiviner> jiero: 干嘛回家呢？我就不想回。
<jiero> stardiviner: 在哪里不一样？
<jiero> stardiviner: 什么
<stardiviner> jiero: 既如此，何必回？
<jiero> stardiviner: 因为住在家里
<stardiviner> 超级不想回家！！！怨念。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<jiero> stardiviner:希望随意居住，随意工作。哈
<stardiviner> jiero: 生来注定
<stardiviner> 不行，得走了，邪恶的中国传统！！！！
<jiero> stardiviner: 去吧。在哪里都有事情，现在我开始带笔和纸和口琴。可以随时奏/作曲玩
<stardiviner> jiero: 我去，你会作曲？下次有意思，请你帮忙玩阿
<jiero> stardiviner: 不会呀。
<jiero> stardiviner: 只是玩。
<jiero> stardiviner: 哈哈。我是什么都不会。
<stardiviner> jie
<stardiviner> jiero: 就是玩阿，不必专业认真
<stardiviner> 出发！！！向邪恶挺进！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<jiero> stardiviner: 还没到能记录我思维的能力。
<jiero> stardiviner: 电器集合圈哈。每个人都是。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2o86IDavIAAD6FX0vQL4AALrKwLEZv8AAPot020.jpg 以后再以不相信什么网络美女了
<yunfan> jiero: pixel dungeon 地图多大？
<jiero> yunfan:  很小呀。是随机生成的。我估计是 128×128的?
<jiero> yunfan: 如果我估计错了也不会超过 256×256吧。
<jiero> yunfan: 土豪你买这个游戏好了。 http://www.keeperrl.com/ 可以先玩玩ASCII画面的。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<jiero> yunfan: 你要做游戏？
<fiks> 求帮忙找个软件
<fiks> 二进制文件转成数据文本可以用od实现，那有没有工具可以将数据文本转成二进制文件呢？
<jiero> fiks: 你要什么结果
<jiero> fiks: 什么样的二进制
<fiks> 比如将float型数据
 * jiero 觉得今天不会有人回答。
<fiks> 将float数据按字节写入文件
<fiks> 啊，真不会有人回答了么 伤心
<jiero> fiks: 去找老外。今天在这里的都是灌水的。
<fiks> 好吧
<yunfan> jiero:  我想玩用脚本来指挥的rts
<yunfan> fiks: 你想要什么样的使用方式呢  程序又如何知道你这次要float 下次要double呢
<jiero> yunfan: 它只管这一次。
<yunfan> jiero: 不是 我觉得这种工具肯定没有 所以我想做一个
<jiero> yunfan: 游戏不都是能那样么。
<yunfan> 我想的是 提供个类似正则的那种转换指示
<jiero> yunfan: RTS游戏AI大都是脚本
<yunfan> jiero: 那是做插件 我要的是这游戏就是要求程序员去玩的
<yunfan> 大家用脚本开战
<yunfan> 我看过美国一个大学的用代码指挥星际争霸开战的 很好玩
<jiero> yunfan: 傻瓜才即时写脚本，那要多久呀。
<yunfan> jiero: 你可以带上以前积累的嘛
<yunfan> 策略这种东西完全可以积累
<jiero> yunfan: 那不海了去了。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 好吧机器学习的。俺不懂。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 我想我找到 Chrome 地址栏输入卡顿、界面UI卡顿、页签切换卡顿、UI进程CPU奇高的解决方法了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468448 核心内容： 规避方法，那就是修改 Gnome 桌面设置中（GTK）的缺省字体。以使用 KDE 作为默认桌面的系统来说，打开 系统设置 -> 应用程序
<yunfan> jiero: 这又不是机器学习
<yunfan> jiero: 可以做个简单的游戏 类似泡泡堂那种 平面 抢资源以及打击对手的 然后让大家各写脚本进去开战  这个我感觉挺好玩的
<yunfan> 或者是坦克大战那种
<jiero> yunfan: 规则简单一点？
<yunfan> jiero: 对
<yunfan> 我要去玩几把生死狙击
<fiks> @yunfan,想把波形数据直接写成wav文件，所以数据类型都是固定的，要么都是float，要么都是int型
<hoxily> fiks: 字符串转binary？
<hoxily> fiks: WAV文件本身不是跨平台的吗？
<fiks> 差不多吧，比如把"16"当作4个比特的数写到binary文件中
<hoxily> fiks: 那么显然，WAV格式规定了整形到底用补码、原码还是反码和大小端，float则是IEEE754和大小端。
<fiks> 之前用awk试了，没有完全搞定，如：echo 49|awk '{printf("%c",$1)}'|od -An -td2
<fiks> 这只能是1个字节的，两个字节的没有好的解决方法
<hoxily> fiks: 简单点用python吧
<fiks> python可以实现的，不过我在想有没有可以在shell中一行代码就搞定的
<hoxily> fuck
<fiks> 类似与od的逆过程
<fiks> 于
<hoxily> 你慢慢想吧
<hoxily> “求帮忙找个软件”——有必要搞什么一行代码搞定的奇葩要求？
<hoxily> 你到底是想完成目标，还是想完美的完成目标？
<hoxily> 把这时间省下来可以干其他更有趣的事不好么？
<fiks> 我只想找个类似od的逆过程的软件
<hoxily> fiks: 自己写一个嘛
<fiks> 如果本来就有这么一个软件，那就不用自己写了嘛，再说，我也没自信到认为自己能写一个能媲美od，awk这类的软件
<hoxily> 看起来你这个问题并不紧急。
<hoxily> 你没把需求说明白
<fiks> 抱歉，这是我的失误
<hoxily> import struct; b = struct.pack('=if', 16, 1.414); print(b)
<ayin> 这里不是中文的吗
<hoxily> ayin: 新年快乐
<jiero> ayin: 你赶紧写出中文的解释器。
<jiero> ayin: 当然，中文就是画画。
<ayin> 呵呵 新年快乐
<ayin> 不懂解释器，纯小白
<ayin> jiero:你给解释下那句代码好吗
<jiero> ayin:  那不就是英文么。。。
<jiero> ayin:  我虽然不懂代码。。。
<ayin> 你没忽悠我？？
<hoxily> print输出是 b'\x10\x00\x00\x00\xf4\xfd\xb4?'
<hoxily> 也就是16的32bit补码、和1.414的32bit浮点数
<jiero> ayin: 导入 struct(这个工具集合）  ;  b= struct.pack(工具集合的一个工具)('=if', 16, 1.414); print(b) 印出b 。其实都是有很多默认就不提了。比如说，我不现在不提及你的名，你也知道这还是对你说的。
<jiero> 函数之类的就当成工具吧。
<jiero> 编程多数还就是写文字。。。
<ayin> 自学了几天的C，什么也不懂
<ayin> 羡慕你们高手
<gfxmode> 隔壁放炮，无法安心看书
<jiero> gfxmode: 赶紧录制鞭炮声音传到 wikimedia，而且学混音
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2q_SIMs92AAEBcf8szuoAALrRQPt26kAAQGJ700.jpg 你们到底是研究什么呢
<gfxmode> jiero: 。。。
<gfxmode> jiero: 混音我只用过Adobe的Audition
<jiero> gfxmode 混音用啥软件都行呀。用DJ的，不处理都可以。
<gfxmode> jiero: 可以过滤人声么，我当时要把人声给过滤掉，只留下伴奏
<jiero> gfxmode: 不知道。
<jiero> gfxmode: 过滤？就是加减？很难吧。
<fiks> @hoxily，谢谢啦，这个方法不错
<gfxmode> jiero: 人声是20Hz-20kHz，这个频段的衰减掉就可以了，不过效果不好
<dongxiaowei> û¼¸¸öÈË˵»° ÓôÃÆ
<^k^> dongxiaowei say: 没几个人说话 郁闷 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<dongxiaowei> 说话
<yunfan> hoxily: fiks 我之前想的就是要用struct.pack那种模式
<yunfan> 这样你可以随心所欲的搞
<fiks> @yunfan，我现在是用管道传递数据的，用python需要调整输入输出感觉稍复杂了些，当然python是挺不错的
<yunfan> fiks: 你只是为了自己一次性的工作 我构思的是个通用工具
<fiks> 恩，暂时只需要处理的简单格式，不需要处理其他形式的数据。也谢谢你啦，yunfan
<roylez> yunfan: 新年好啊
<roylez> yunfan: 最近忙啥呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4V1I2ojyIdEwPAAC7dQAyJwkAALq_QIrnqAAALuN553.jpg 看我们像不像?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求大神给分析分析，能连上WiFi，上不了网。谢谢了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468449 kilo@N4010:~$ sudo uname -a Linux N4010 3.16.0-31-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 10 15:24:04 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux kilo@N4010:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Control
<^k^>  ─> ler (rev 18) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18) 00:16.0 Communication controll …
<MeaCu1pa> 过年了...
<luobo> 过年了
<yunfan> roylez: 有啥好忙的
<yunfan> roylez: 看看书 学点东西
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 最近咋样？
<yunfan> roylez: 人家跑了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs的自动备份文件如何恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468450 Emacs操作文件时产生了自动备份文件，如#s.txt#。 再次打开Emacs时试图用 M-x recover-file #s.txt# 恢复却不能得到s.txt，仍然得到#s.txt#。 想另存为s.txt时又自动匹配为#s.txt#。 试图在命令行中将#s.txt#却操作不了，删
<^k^>  ─> 除和改名均无效。请高手给普及下基本操作。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangdawei.hit — 2015-02-18 15:11
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  15:27
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode | jiero: 人声是20Hz-20kHz    <= 不认同……
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: 一般都是 20 ~ 2k 的范围。
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: 而且很多人对于 12k 以上的声波都是听不到的
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: 错了，应该是 14k 向上.
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 只是个统计值而已
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 那安全电流 安全电压也因人而异呢
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 所以对于人声的过滤应该是过滤到 2k 上下牙。。。
<alvin_rxg> *呀
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 四个小时前他们提的过滤人声
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 是20k吧
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 一般是 2k ……不是 20k
<alvin_rxg> 看到他们之前说 20k。我就崩溃了，直接啥都没有了。
<alvin_rxg> http://www.bnoack.com/index.html?http&&&www.bnoack.com/audio/speech-level.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 我操？
<alvin_rxg> 好吧，这个页面是 iframe 嵌套的
<alvin_test> www.bnoack.com/index.html?http&&&www.bnoack.com/audio/speech-level.html
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 为毛是2k
<alvin_test> www.bnoack.com/audio/speech-level.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Human Speech Spectrum (@ bnoack.com)
<alvin_rxg> 我的脚本也有问题。。。 http 这个字眼可以出现在中间
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 为什么是 2k 呢……这个……人声就这个范围啊……为什么为什么……
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: 嗯 你说的对 人的听觉范围才是20-20k
<alvin_rxg> :)
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 明明是20k啊 你为毛说是2k
<alvin_rxg> 而且大部分人的听力能力只能到 14k 左右
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 人的说话的发声范围是到 2k 呀。过滤掉 2k 一下的频率就剩下背景音乐啦。
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 哦 你说过滤人的声音呢 那你老扯20-20k作甚
<yunfan> 害我confuse了半天
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: =.= 因为他们之前提到把人声消除说要过滤到 20k 的声音
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 那就什么都听不到了
<alvin_rxg> 是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 赞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 科学家
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 别赞了，咱这知道一点，那知道一点。就像实验室的项目，这做一点那做一点，到最后虽然每个都会点，但不知道哪个是强项
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的阿里妹子什么时候来
<gfxmode> 我有个同学21岁时还能听见16kHz的声音 整个班只有他听得见
<alvin_rxg> 阿里妹子？
<gfxmode> 当时觉得好神奇
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: 你可以试试这个 http://www.ultrasonic-ringtones.com/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: fuck
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=123
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 123_百度搜索
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> ?????????????????????????????????
<alvin_rxg> http://www.weibo.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: nice
<alvin_rxg> http://www.12306.cn
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> 开发 ^k^ 的备份机器人，刻不容缓啊。。。
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: irssi一直开着 就可以记录备份了啊
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: 没必要吧，有啥纪念意义的记录？
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: 有时候会有 你能过滤 挑选你关注的信息
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: 还是没有…… 我都挂了那么久了
<alvin_rxg>  09:38:50 up 18 days, 20:54,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<jusss> 我早写了一个bot 每天发上一天的记录给我 :)
<gebjgd> jusss, 傻  频道里有log机器人
<jusss> gebjgd: 我现在在搜昨天那个屏幕变色的话题，我发现貌似iphone ipad好多都是暖屏，赞
<jusss> 屏幕发点黄，果然高大上
<jusss> https://jcornuz.wordpress.com/2007/10/02/poor-mans-screen-calibration/
<gebjgd> jusss, 有钱就去买啊
<jusss> gebjgd: 没钱，现在连ipad都买不起
<^k^> alvin_rxg,
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 你或许不服，你或许委屈，但你的行为好让大家失望
<gebjgd> jusss, 可怜
<gfxmode> jusss: 深圳电信充900块钱左右 就算你ip4
<gfxmode> 送你
<jusss> 我没在深圳住 :(
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 奇怪的"病" :     甲:"我的妻子最近得了一种奇怪的病,她的胳膊越来越短了。"    乙:"你是怎么发现的呢?"    甲:"刚结婚的时候,她的胳膊可以环抱住我的腰,现在不行了。" 
<^k^> alvin_rxg,
<gebjgd> jusss, 爱上Linux才是正途
<alvin_rxg> hi
<^k^> alvin_rxg:点点点.  17:16
<alvin_rxg> test
<^k^> alvin_rxg:点点点.  17:16
<jussshshhshs> gebjgd: 有没有软件能让android手机变成无线键盘给笔记本用的
<gebjgd> jussshshhshs, 蛋疼
<jussshshhshs> gebjgd: you're right
<alvin_rxg> jussshshhshs: 去割了吧
<gebjgd> jussshshhshs, 你这个是病
<gebjgd> jussshshhshs, 还是想想去找份挣钱更多的工作吧
<jussshshhshs> alvin_rxg: 过年就割
<alvin_rxg> jussshshhshs: 割整个，不是割包皮
<jussshshhshs> alvin_rxg: 你割了吗？
<alvin_rxg> jussshshhshs: 咱不需要割
<jussshshhshs> 据说犹太人出生行割礼 日本人割阑尾 有没有割扁桃体的
<gebjgd> jussshshhshs, 非洲还对女孩割阴呢
<Lavande> :-D IRC有没有人发红包
<gebjgd> Lavande, 有 留下你的姓名和住址
<gebjgd> lav
<gebjgd> Lavande, 一会儿就有快递了
<Lavande> 1MPTe8H4LjB5u6xn1fpMe3ono8Lu3hrzWh
<Lavande> ;-) 来吧来吧
<alvin_rxg> Ricklinger Stadtweg 120, 30459 Hannover
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 马上举报你
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 来吧来吧
<gebjgd> Lavande, 这是什么玩意
<Lavande> gebjgd: bitcoin
<gebjgd> Lavande, 那玩意早就不值钱了
<Lavande> gebjgd: 过年大家发点娱乐娱乐啊
<mayli> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bafp4gkN5B0
<gebjgd> Lavande, 没有   你还不如打点欧元过来
<mayli> 看春晚啊
<Lavande>                                                                 2764 watching now
<Lavande> 真有人在看。。。
<mayli> 2798 watching now
<mayli> " Chat is disabled for this event."
<Lavande> mayli: CCAV心理素质不行嘛。。。
<mayli> Lavande: 额
<mayli> Lavande: 的确不行
<alvin_rxg> Live Streaming is not available in your country due to rights issues.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 笨
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, proxytube
<yunfan> mayli: 你在这里讲春晚 一下子把自己格调拉到了buttom
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 说起来还真是  我本来打算弄个netflix会员 结果人家不要我的钱 额
<jusss> 16043 watching now
<jusss> The anal Chinese New Year Gala hosted by China Central Adult Television (CCAV), abbreviated in Chinese as Chunwan, shown on the eve of Chinese Lunar New Year has become a ritual of Chinese people including overseas Chinese when celebrate the festival since 1983, when it was first televised live at
<jusss> 18454 watching now
<jusss> 20274 watching now
<yunfan> 你真无聊
<Guest14326> 过年了，还有没有人在线？
<yunfan> 为何么有？
<gebjgd> 今天晚上有春晚？=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那机器状态是真不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚到的货
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是键盘不是德语的
<hoxily> jusss: 你邮件问的东西我没用过，我也不知道。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教bcm4322的驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468453 本人是bcm4322的网卡，# lspci -n | grep 14e4 下来显示为432b，下载了[url]官方的驱动包http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php[/url]，64位的，安装方法也是参照官方的readme.txt，之前按部就班，到了# make这
<^k^>  ─> 一步，出现下述错误： dudu@dudu-desktop:~/hybrid_wl$ make KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pw …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教bcm4322的驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468455 本人是bcm4322的网卡，# lspci -n | grep 14e4 下来显示为432b，下载了[url]官方的驱动包http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php[/url]，64位的，安装方法也是参照官方的readme.txt，之前按部就班，到了# make这
<^k^>  ─> 一步，出现下述错误： dudu@dudu-desktop:~/hybrid_wl$ make KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pw …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教bcm4322的驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468456 本人是bcm4322的网卡，# lspci -n | grep 14e4 下来显示为[14e4:432b] (rev 01)，下载了 官方的驱动包 ，64位的，安装方法也是参照官方的readme.txt，之前按部就班，到了# make这一步，出现下述错误： dudu@dudu-des
<^k^>  ─> ktop:~/hybrid_wl$ make KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linu …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教bcm4322的驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468458 本人是bcm4322的网卡，# lspci -n | grep 14e4 下来显示为[14e4:432b] (rev 01)，下载了 官方的驱动包 ，64位的，安装方法也是参照官方的readme.txt，之前按部就班，到了# make这一步，出现下述错误： dudu@dudu-des
<^k^>  ─> ktop:~/hybrid_wl$ make KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linu …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教bcm4322的驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468459 本人是bcm4322的网卡，# lspci -n | grep 14e4 下来显示为[14e4:432b] (rev 01)，下载了 官方的驱动包 ，64位的，安装方法也是参照官方的readme.txt，之前按部就班，到了# make这一步，出现下述错误： dudu@dudu-des
<^k^>  ─> ktop:~/hybrid_wl$ make KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linu …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教bcm4322的驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468460 本人是bcm4322的网卡，# lspci -n | grep 14e4 下来显示为[14e4:432b] (rev 01)，下载了 官方的驱动包 ，64位的，安装方法也是参照官方的readme.txt，之前按部就班，到了# make这一步，出现下述错误： dudu@dudu-des
<^k^>  ─> ktop:~/hybrid_wl$ make KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linu …
<MSErgo4K> 新年快乐, 娃娃门
<omengye> 新年快乐
<gfxmode> 新年快乐，戳红包戳到手软，一个也没戳到
<gfxmode> SourceNavigator NG4.5感觉挺好用的，不知道Windows版感觉怎样，我还没试用
<gfxmode> 我还不会自定义SourceNavigator的字体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 经过鉴定这键盘是俄语的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 擦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还好有英语键盘在上面
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-19
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Alienware17 安装系统之困惑！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468461 这个 Alienware17 笔记本 内置了一个 1THDD + 80GSSD 在安装系统的时候 第一我的想法是将系统安装到SSD上，但是无论怎么分区都不能全部使用这个SSD分/就变成11G左右 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsfelixr — 2015-02-19
<^k^>  ─> 0:01
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu不折腾DSDT的？看到以前是需要的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468465 ACPI问题，DSDT解决 2007年9月4日 星期二 如果你的系统有电源管理方面的问题，比如关机、挂起，笔记本电池等等， 或者是硬件传感器方面的问题，如CPU温度检测，风扇状态控制等，你可以考
<^k^>  ─> 虑一下 是否是你的ACPI（Advanced Configuration and Power Interface）出了问题。 快速应用 我们需要一个软件 …
<^k^> 新 大家新年好，羊年好气象。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468466 嘿嘿：新年好呀，新年好呀，祝福大家新年好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2015-02-19 11:13
<yunfan> 哼哼哼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oFCIcmt4AAA7CO3y-EgAALq9QP_FUcAADsg049.jpg 这样过生日好拉风哟
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Wild-Farmer> 新年快乐
<RainFlying> 老子今天上班
<RainFlying> 明天也上班，后天也上班。 新的一年第一天假是圣诞，第二天假是元旦，第三天假是新的一年的正月初一(或者今年的大年三十）
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 啥职业——
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 不在天朝？
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 一样上班的路过
<RainFlying> gebjgd: 天朝，死管服务器的比 SB 好一点的 SA
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 可怜的娃  不回家了？
<RainFlying> gebjgd: 过几个月再请假回家
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 唉 可怜
<gebjgd> 起床 刷牙洗脸 吃早饭出门
<CyrusYzGTt> 呵呵
<dongxiaowei> 安卓手机上有查看安卓原生浏览器里面星号密码的工具嘛？
<alvin_rxg> 进来两分钟就走了…
<KAO_> 大家新年快乐
<iMadper> KAO_: 快乐
<KAO_> 红包都收的怎么样了
<iMadper> KAO_: 收的有点儿多, 过意不去
<gebjgd> iMadper, 多少就多了
<KAO_> 红包这东西，不怕多，不怕多
<KAO_> 越多越好
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • xubuntu14.10下Ctrl_Space fcitx闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468467 fcitx-diagnose 错误信息如下： 2. `gtk-query-immodules`: 1. gtk 2: **无法找到 gtk 2 的 `gtk-query-immodules`.** **无法找到 gtk 2 的 fcitx 输入法模块.** 2. gtk 3: **无法找到 gtk 3 的 `gtk-query-immodules`.** **无法找到 gtk 3 的
<^k^>  ─> fcitx 输入法模块.** 怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 LOWY1160 — 2015-02-19 18:53
<jiero> 没想到 xchat 现在变得可用了
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> iMadper, 新年好。
<iMadper> jiero: 新年好.
<iMadper> gebjgd: 朋友总共给了四十多!
<jiero> iMadper,  我总共给出 200多。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我朋友都是一块一块的给, 大家都穷啊
<jiero> iMadper, 我更穷。。。
<iMadper> 不信...
<jiero> iMadper, 你丫的。。。我穷的设备和资金都是频道最差好不好。
<iMadper> jiero: 我笔记本还是四年前买的... 我还是个程序员, 每天对着电脑12小时... 经常要编译代码...
<jiero> iMadper, 你还有别的电脑用。
<iMadper> jiero: 没, 我上班下班都这一台, 每天背回去
<jiero> iMadper, 我用的电脑是公司最新的，就是4年前的。。。
<jiero> iMadper,  你能明白么。我的笔记本是6年前到。
<iMadper> jiero: 不一样啊, 我靠写代码生存啊
<jiero> iMadper, 写代码不用多么快吧 - 不是emacs + vim 么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 要编译啊
<iMadper> jiero: 要跑虚拟机, 看看程序是不是在各个版本的ubuntu下都能跑起来了
<jiero> iMadper, 你们c社编译不是上传么？
<iMadper> jiero: 上传更慢, 机器都在美国.
<iMadper> jiero: 网速...
<jiero> ...
<jiero> iMadper, 以为你们是全速 1000Mbits × 4 之类的配置
<iMadper> jiero: 全公司共用20mb
<jiero> iMadper, 你见鬼去。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 真的.
<jiero> iMadper, 怎么可能，我家都是10MB。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 你家又不是专线...
 * jiero 这里下载速度都是 1.4MB/s
<iMadper> jiero: canonical beijing office, 全公司共享20mb. 真的.
<jiero> iMadper, 哦。为了隐秘盗取中国机密。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> iMadper, 你们都忍受了。。。还好吧。。。我不能理解丫的。
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么做到不忍受? 辞职?
<jiero> iMadper, 联合起来要求提升呀。。。
<jiero> iMadper, 辞职毛。。。
<jiero> iMadper,  好吧，今天我已经死了
<jiero> iMadper, 我心情不好，发泄到你身上，对不起。
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么可能...
<jiero> iMadper,  随你吧。
<gebjgd> iMadper, 好多
<gebjgd> jiero, 早就不用xchat了 hexchat
<jiero> gebjgd,  好几年没用了。xchat 现在似乎进步了一些。
<jiero> gebjgd, 我发现原来李玉刚那个音区我差不多也能达到额。
<gebjgd> jiero, hexchat
<gebjgd> jiero, xchat早就没人维护了
<gebjgd> jiero, 你和他一样的娘
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rxSIQ-fEAACxezoY_o4AALrJgGKHrQAALGT022.jpg 见过淡定的没见过这么淡定的
<jiero> gebjgd, ...
<pd520c> 有人吗？
<^k^> pd520c:点点点.  21:18
<iMadper> pd520c:.
<iMadper> pd520c: 有啥事, 说啊?
<pd520c> 大家分享一点运维经验阿
<pd520c> 没啥事
<iMadper> pd520c: 没事别踢服务器就是了.
<pd520c> 过年在家，无聊，所以上这里聊聊
<IronWard> 无聊用陌陌...
<jiero> IronWard 陌陌...直接没人理财
<jiero> eexpss,   阿姨怎么现在来了？
<pd520c> 有人用过腾讯云吗？
<cuihao> 腾讯也有啊
<pd520c> 有阿
<pd520c> 你们平时做东西测试用什么服务？paas还是自己买vps?
<cherrot> pd520c, vps挺方便的
<cherrot> pd520c, azure 最好用
<pd520c> azure 贵吗？
<iMadper> pd520c: è´µ.
<cherrot> iMadper, 好吧 果然服务好收费就高啊。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔, 你回家过年去了?
<cherrot> iMadper, 当然啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 衣锦还乡啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 羡慕你.
<cherrot> iMadper, 衣锦个妹
<iMadper> cherrot: 跳槽加薪之后, 回家过年
<iMadper> cherrot: 做的漂亮.
<iMadper> cherrot: 富贵不还乡, 如锦衣夜行啊. 还是回家得好.
<cherrot> iMadper, 。。。。我该骑个摩托上新闻联播是么 lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 不用, 你上当地电视台打个广告就行了
<cherrot> iMadper, 风湿性，类风湿性关节炎，颈椎病，腰间盘突出，就用它！ 3个月一疗程，一年康复！
<iMadper> cherrot: 风湿没得救吧?
<cherrot> iMadper, lol
<cherrot> iMadper, 类风湿没得救
<iMadper> cherrot:风湿也没办法吧?
<cherrot> iMadper, 不知道  你没治好？
<iMadper> cherrot:左手每天疼, 没办法治啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 来我家啊！我代言的药老好使了
<cherrot> iMadper, 免费送你一个疗程的
<iMadper> cherrot:寄过来啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 我们独创的关怀疗法 给你无微不至的照顾
<iMadper> cherrot:... ...
<cherrot> 肥皂 色拉油都是配套赠送  运动康复治疗很重要的
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 来来来 已康复患者来谈下治疗感受
<yunfan> jiero: 发现白澳的农场价格比我家乡这里低价还便宜  草了
<jiero> yunfan, 赶紧去。人多不好办。
<yunfan> http://www.landandfarm.com/property/Long_Range_Views_Mtn_Top_Minutes_to_Asheville-1852193/  jiero  你看这个  按照5:1来算  我这里一亩地4万 比这个贵多了
<jiero>  yunfan 你知道国界是一种可恶的东西了吧。
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Long Range Views Mtn Top Minutes to Asheville - Property - LandAndFarm.com - Land for Sale
<yunfan> jiero: 问题是外国人签证到期就不能持有了啊
<jiero> yunfan, 切。你不考虑周围人口数量么，商业利益。
<yunfan> jiero: 是啊 我真想去质问那些移民局的人 当初你们的祖先登录时候可有人要求你们有护照签证
<yunfan> jiero: 我这里也是人烟稀少
<yunfan> jiero: 如果我买快这种小农场 能否以打理农场的名义申请到很长的签证呢？
<jiero> yunfan, 那是美国吧。。。
<yunfan> http://www.landandfarm.com/property/212_Acres_in_Decatur_County_Iowa-1832721/  jiero 这个10澳元  额
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 212 Acres in Decatur County, Iowa - Property - LandAndFarm.com - Land for Sale
<yunfan> jiero: 不知道怎么缴地税
<jiero> yunfan, 这些你该问问呀。
<yunfan> jiero: 骗人的  还是auction类型
<jiero> yunfan, 那些都是美国，你丫为啥用AUD
<yunfan> jiero: 我刚才是看澳洲的
<jiero> yunfan, 难道和我一样蠢的是用AU locale。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 其实我想的是 搞个大片土地 然后划分成国内一亩一亩 或者100平方米一个格子这种卖给贵国人
<jiero> cherrot 今年冬天还好
<jiero> cc iMadper 春意早 cherrot
<yunfan> http://www.landandfarm.com/property/40_Acres_Nevada_Land_ONLY_135_per_month-1833103/  jiero 这个看相不错
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 40 Acres Nevada Land ONLY $135 per month - Property - LandAndFarm.com - Land for Sale
<iMadper> jiero: 早.
<jiero> yunfan, 人生如你，逍遥自在
<jiero> iMadper, 晚
 * jiero 活了
 * jiero 谢谢 gebjgd 原来 xchat 早挂了。
<yunfan> jiero: 其实一次性买下来我是可以凑出钱来的 就怕地税上有花招 还有去趟农场开销不小  如果可以在当地申请长期签证会很好
<jiero> yunfan, 你首先要知道你能用它获取收入。。。
<jiero> iMadper 我这里今天早晨能看到3公里之外，却被告知pm2.5重度污染 265
<cuihao> xchat 早挂了，不过还在用
<yunfan> jiero: 我就玩玩为何不可 花个10万 跟买个车一样
<jiero> cuihao, 但是遍布网络的老指引还是教人用xchat
<cuihao> 哦，还有教程
<cuihao> ……我只是觉得够用了
<jiero> 。
<jiero> yunfan, 随你。10万随意花。 cc iMadper  cherrot 其实我以前没认为 yunfan 是壕。。。
 * jiero 现在开始黑 yunfan 
<yunfan> http://www.landandfarm.com/property/10_Acres_of_Vacant_Land_for_Sale_in_Presidio_Count-1860056/ 这个才2.5k美元 50亩地 玩玩为何不可?
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 10 Acres of Vacant Land for Sale in Presidio Count - Property - LandAndFarm.com - Land for Sale
<mao_> cuihao, Xchat没有死亡，只是逐渐老去。
<cuihao> = =
<poccere-China> 有人吗
<^k^> poccere-China:点点点.  03:16
<poccere-China> 。。。
<poccere-China> IRC上中国人好少
<poccere-China> 。。。
<sinxccc> 人
<knownbad> 。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 论文交了？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-20
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 问题：14.10的totem播放.rmvb声音不同步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468469 UBUNTU14.10 TOTEM 移动硬盘里的老电影，今天拿出来播放，发现声音与图像不同步，声音提前。 有半年没用linux，刚装上的UBUNTU14.10，真心进步很大，运行流利无比。 可怎么会有这样的问题？ 求解答
<^k^>  ─> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ch_jf — 2015-02-19 23:36
<hoxily1> 早喵
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • PulseAudio 6.0 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468470 主要改进如下： BlueZ 5 原生 HSP (headset) 支持 通过 oFono 支持 BlueZ 5 HFP (hands-free) 配置 systemd socket activation 支持 更好的支持多频道和 2.1 配置文件 Remap 优化 大量小改进，bug 修复和 i18n 更新 PulseAudio的主要特点包括: 能够
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 15.04效果果然不错! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468471 已经下载试用,使用的是KDE plasma 5.2版.Qt是5.4版. 新的breek主题图标很简约,不错! 任务栏上的部件使用时都是半透明+模糊效果啦!!!(无线图标,剪贴板,状态通知,开始菜单,时间等),传统开始菜单好像还改进了,左侧是收藏
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 名字 : 有一个人在银行开户,委托银行职员为他填表:您的姓名? 费费费雷罗.彼彼彼得洛维奇.帕帕帕里奇。 对不起,您口吃吗? 不,我父亲口吃,那个为我进行出生登记的官员简直是个白痴！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • gfortran编译出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468472 我现在用的系统是14.04，安装了gfortran编译器。终端输入gfortran -v后显示： Using built-in specs. COLLECT_GCC=gfortran COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/lto-wrapper Target: x86_64-linux-gnu Configured with: ../src/configure -v --
<^k^>  ─> with-pkgversion='Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1' --with-bugurl=file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.8/README.Bugs --enable-languages=c,c++,java,go,d …
<stardiviner> 今天没有人上班阿
<zoyyo> 应该没有上班的吧
<iMadper> ..
 * iMadper 不上班, 胜似上班
<stardiviner> 都好清闲。。。。。上班了都我。。。
<iMadper> stardiviner: 我从除夕到现在一直在写代码
<\u> .........
<iMadper> \u: 有没有对残缺代码生成AST的文章?
<\u> iMadper: 什么是残缺代码
<iMadper> \u: 就是, 我想写个代码补全工具, 当我调用代码补全的时候, 可能之前有没有对齐的大括号啊, 或者有不完整的函数定义
<iMadper> \u: 对了, 好久没见到你了, 你是不是已经大四了啊?~
<\u> iMadper: 我不知道。但感觉可以通过自动补所有闭合括号关闭作用域实现
<\u> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> \u: yoooo, 有啥好出路?
<\u> iMadper: 选择迷茫中
<iMadper> \u: 你现在搞啥方向的?
<\u> iMadper: 没方向……想搞分布式系统
<iMadper> \u: 找好了还是正在找?
<\u> iMadper: 有备选，但每个都不是特别满意
<iMadper> \u: 乖
 * \u 喵
<iMadper> \u: amazon在国内不是一车分布式的岗位嘛? 而且你可以面google/facebook/twitter的h1b岗位嘛. 你应该很容易找人推荐. 如果没有的话我也可以找人帮你推荐
<\u> iMadper: h1b拿不到……算了，在国内混两年吧
<iMadper> bu
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWGcCIGRjMAADvlS1uk5kAAMY2gCRXZAAAO-t430.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 谨慎升级systemd到219-1ubuntu1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468476 我从218-10ubuntu2升级到这个版本后，启动速度大幅下降，而且图形界面不停崩溃。用15.04的人谨慎升级。 我个人是纯systemd模式，也就是安装了systemd-sysv这个包取代了upstart launchpad上的bug报告： https://bugs.launchpad
<jiero> iMadper, 我好窮呀。
<ArchStacker> 怎么让openwrt的wifi信号是经过shadowsocks的代理的那？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nMWIVoybAACQbVHAu8QAALrEgEm2GoAAJCF913.jpg 洞房花烛夜
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我觉得世界上有三种人最欠揍 : 第一种:怎么吃都不胖的 第二种:长得比实际年龄小的 第三种,每次考试都90+还自称考砸了的
<jiero> ... 我是这三种人怎么办
<jiero> 曾经以为不是满分或者接近满分就不正常。
<boychina> 在ubuntu下你们都用什么输入法呢？
<gebjgd> boychina, fcitx googlepinyin
<boychina> 不知道隔壁的日本跟韩国用什么输入法 :P
<gfxmode> boychina: fcitx-wubi
<jiero> boychina,  fcitx rime
<jiero> boychina,  韩国日本用linux的不如中国吧。
<boychina> 那台湾呢?
<iMadper> jiero: 你还穷...
<iMadper> boychina: 真是无聊的问题... cjk可以用fcitx 万国语言都可以用ibus.
<jiero> iMadper, 是呀。我一穷二白。
<boychina> 无聊的问题,无聊的时候了
<jiero> iMadper 我能做什么。
<boychina> 发红包
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 请问:使用openbox, 怎么让nautilus 更好地接管桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468478 请问:使用openbox, 怎么让nautilus 更好地接管桌面.. 在.config/openbox/autostart 添加了nautilus ,这样nautilus就接管了桌面. 但是 每次启动后,都会出现一个nautilus窗口.这是不必要的.必须手动关闭. 有
<^k^>  ─> 没有办法解决这个问题?比如让nautilus不显示在后台运行? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jin7 — 2015-02-20 20:36
<jamesarch> ……
<jamesarch> 大牛们都睡了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oLeINkvYAAAiR7K5En8AALq9wGeJYYAACJf067.jpg 这个该怎么办?
<jusss> asha302
<jusss> x201
<jusss> asha205
<jusss> c300
<poccere-China> 。。。
<knownbad> .
<gebjgd> knownbad, 快下班了吧
<knownbad> 下岗吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 也行
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为什么你要下岗了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-21
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求助啊！win8下安装ubantu无法启动！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468479 前两天用u盘安装了ubantu，我电脑是新买的预装了win8.1，安装完成后用easybcd添加引导，开机时候选择linux，结果出现下面这现象： windows未能启动 文件：\NST\nst_linux.mbr 状态：0xc000007b 信息
<alvin_rxg>  01:22:17 up 14 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<alvin_rxg> vodafone 网络真操蛋
<jiero> iMadper, 你在工作？
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 不是有无限4G套餐?
<jiero> yunfan, 你觉得可能么。
<yunfan> jiero: 是有啊 vodafone的
<jiero> yunfan 其实，改一下周期也许能吸引很多人。比如套餐周期不是一个月，而是3个月，降价 20%，或许销量大涨呢。
<jiero> yunfan 好吧， 美国人也不用那些下载
<yunfan> jiero: 或者给个很大的流量也行
<yunfan> jiero: 要是移动给我一个月100G流量 100快一个月 我也不惦记着无限流量了
<jiero> yunfan 主要是，中国多数人还是在固定区域活动的。
<jiero> yunfan 需求就那样了。各种事情都不会设想一个人到处移动。
<yunfan> jiero: 就算固定区域活动 也不是固定在一个路由上啊
<jiero> yunfan, 朝九晚六的那种。在室内
<jiero> yunfan,  如果不是，就要提升一倍也就够了。
<jiero> yunfan,  每个月3GB+夜里6GB对多数人也就足够？
<jiero> iMadper,  compiz 在 14.10上崩溃无数啊。。。
<jiero> yunfan, 澳元涨上来了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 犹可自慰 : 教练员安慰败下阵的拳击手说:"没关系,第三局的时候,你不是也把他吓的够呛吗！ " "他也怕我?" "是呀,他以为把你打死了！ " 
<yunfan> jiero: 我觉得就算他一个月就用10G 你也得给他放宽点 让他不担心 毕竟超过了 人家费用太昂贵了
<yunfan> jiero: 只是小波动啊 我看日k线图 他每跌一阵都会爬坡一阵
<yunfan> jiero: 不过这个跌得真厉害 以前澳元我记得跟人民币比率跟欧元差不多 现在居然跌得比美元还惨
<yunfan> “用土豆代替粮食制醋精，不仅产量高，而且成本低，质量好   cc imtxc
<jiero> yunfan,  我是澳元跌到底之前一个半小时买的。直接倒霉。
<jiero> yunfan, 那直线坠落呀。。。
<jiero> yunfan, 。。。超标费是主要赚钱手段呀。。。
<jiero> cuihao, 耗子，要毕业了么。
<cuihao> jiero, 早着呢，才大二 = =
<jiero> cuihao, 谔谔。。。。我怎么记得你去年是大三。。。我还好奇。
<kandu> cuihao: 灏灏壕好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/0C/00/Cg-4V1JWObaIMXRkAAscRfOFTM4AAMZJAHRVf4ACxxd199.gif 不作死就不会死
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  12:17
<zizhen> 喀吧斯基
<sennn> 2015年了啊 哎
<zizhen> sennn:  年好过，节好过，日子不好过。
<sennn> zizhen, 是啊
<zizhen> sennn:  摇微信摇到手腕脱臼。。。
<sennn> zizhen, 哈哈😄
<iLucky> 用firefox看在线视频会一顿顿的，会不会是显卡的问题？
<IronWard> 可能是flash的问题吧...
<sennn> 显卡驱动问题
<sennn> 要么就是你的机子性能太低
<cuihao> 我看B站弹幕多了卡得不行
<cuihao> Windows 下还好
<iLucky> cuihao: 我就是windows
<cuihao> 配置怎么样
<iLucky> sennn: 可是看下载好的视频就没什么问题
<iLucky> cuihao: 5年前的配置了
<IronWard> 不会是网速的问题吗...
<cuihao> Flash 性能不好
<cuihao> 也有可能，不过这样能看出来吧
<iLucky> IronWard: 不会，声音还跟得上，画面会一顿顿的
<cuihao> 你看看CPU占用率呗
<iLucky> 我也怀疑是flash的问题
<IronWard> 换chrome浏览器看看
<IronWard> 我很久不用firefox了，感觉不如chrome流畅
<iLucky> 我试试
<cuihao> 火狐的确性能不如Chrome。但是Chrome字体配置满足不了我的强迫症……
<sennn> iLucky, 说白了就是你的机器不行了，下载好的视频你用浏览器打来一样卡的
<sennn> 打开
<iLucky> cuihao: 我是离不开火狐的定制性
<iLucky> sennn: 浏览器怎么打开下载好的视频？
<cuihao> 简单来讲……拖进去
<sennn> 可以的
<iLucky> cuihao: 拖不进去
<cuihao> 拖不进去就算了……
<iLucky> cuihao: 拖进去直接提示下载了
<sennn> iLucky, 那就右击 选择打开方式 Firefox打开即可
<cuihao> 看格式的
<iLucky> mkv打的开骂
<iLucky> 吗
<cuihao> 可能不行吧
<cuihao> mkv 有点复杂
<sennn> 不是Flash吗？
<cuihao> Flash 是当播放器的嘛
<sennn> 换电脑吧，骚年
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装 找不到root http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468480 Give up waiting for root device. Common problems: -boot args (cat.proc/cmdline) -check root delay=(did the system wait long enough?) -check root=(did teh system wait for the right device?) -miss modules (cat/proc/modules;ls/dev) ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/XXXXXXXXXX does no
<^k^>  ─> t exist.dropping to a shell! u盘装的系统 在 initramfs 里面找过/dev/disk/by-uuid 里面的id 和我在 grub里面看的 ID …
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你还没睡觉
<gebjgd> knownbad, 2010年的t410s开机9秒
<knownbad> 还没，刚接了大姨子回家。
<knownbad> 你干嘛不睡？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我已经睡醒了
<gebjgd> knownbad, bb全面支持android应用了
<knownbad> 直接刷还是 emulation?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可以直接装
<knownbad> 大概是 binary api。
<knownbad> 你又没 BB.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可以上个q5
<gebjgd> knownbad, 才179欧
<knownbad> 浪费了吧？
<knownbad> What is q5?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 全键盘机器
<knownbad> QT5?
<knownbad> 好吧，你还在追寻键盘机。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有啦  刚给s4配了7500毫安时的电池
<knownbad> OEM battery 不靠谱吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 评价极高
<gebjgd> knownbad, 盛传待机3天不是问题
<yunfan> jiero: 但是他现在上来了 你可以赚钱了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 有那么大的电池？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 恩那  朝内没有
<knownbad> 算了，能无线充电就行了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 赞
<^k^> knownbad: define:q5? not defined.
<knownbad> 要是带个无线充电宝就更好了。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 发个图给我看看
<gebjgd> yunfan, 还说少了  7800
<gebjgd> yunfan, http://www.amazon.de/Anker%C2%AE-7800mAh-Batterie-Erweiterungs-Samsung/dp/B00LNR2ZO8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1424498117&sr=8-2&keywords=anker+akku+s4
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ err: no title
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还在设计中。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以大电池才是王道
<knownbad> NFC 充电才是王八道。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哈哈
<jiero> yunfan, 赚钱？
<jiero> knownbad, 可以吸附在任何常见表面的无线充电底 - 可以放在口袋，可以是保护套
<knownbad> 和 NFC 同步一般背对背 10 分钟就能充电 50%。
<jiero> knownbad, 四处都要有这种直流充电器。。。
<jiero> knownbad, 需要智能直流充电器哈。。。
<jiero> knownbad, 以后笔记本大概也要改成那种USB3.0充电？
<knownbad> 直接从你屁股中间刷卡充电？
<jiero> knownbad,  脑袋坏掉了，竟然从屁股充电？直接动脉充电呀。
<knownbad> 有沼气和纤维再循环发电。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 要燃烧才能发电吧
<knownbad> 等着你点火啊。
<knownbad> 他就是嫦娥2号。
<gebjgd> knownbad, keymap直接解决umlaut输入问题
<knownbad> 在测试着 LXQT.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 继续openbox
<gebjgd> knownbad, tp t系列确实不错
<knownbad> 原本就是，唯一低点是重量。
<knownbad> 不然 indestructible.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我这个是s型号 很轻
<knownbad> 下次给老妈子买 fanless Nvidia Chromebook.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我父母都很少用笔记本
<jiero> gebjgd knownbad 直接买 ipad 好了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 买毛ipad
<jiero> gebjgd knownbad 或者买一个不能装程序的 android
<knownbad> 老妈子和你一样是键盘党的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 平板直接nexus 9
<jiero> gebjgd 看国内的垃圾程序满地。需要一个专门列表网站做白名单，要通讯录权限的程序，发短信权限的程序全屏蔽。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你用Linux和android没有这个压力
<knownbad> fanless 对放腿上是个重点。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不会有垃圾程序
<jiero> gebjgd, 就是 android 有- 国内的那些。
<gebjgd> jiero, 笨 从啦都用google play
<jiero> gebjgd,  基本国内的软件商店全都要10个以上权限。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不用国内的商店
<gebjgd> jiero, root之后刷机 上google play
<jiero> gebjgd 看来必须这样。
<gebjgd> jiero, 一直这么用  国内买了机器上来就刷机换google play
<gebjgd> jiero, 我父母的  我自己的 老婆的都是这样
<gebjgd> jiero, 从来不知道什么是国内的垃圾软件
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 岂不更快 : 有一人奉命去送紧急公文,上司特地给他一匹快马。但他却跟在马后面跑而不骑马。路人问他:既是如此紧急,为问不骑马。 他说:六只脚一起走,岂下比四只脚更快！
<gebjgd> knownbad, 放在腿上杀精
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你要注意啊
<knownbad> 所以得找个 fanless 呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没用 有辐射
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以你们一直没有孩子
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 跟你还有关系？
<gebjgd> jiero, 找到老公了么
<jiero> gebjgd,  我放弃了。
<jiero> gebjgd, 哈哈
<jiero> gebjgd, 本来就说孤老，就是呗。
<gebjgd> jiero, 别放弃  现在搞基的很多
<knownbad> 他不是搞菊花发电吗？
<jiero> knownbad, 你也可以
<knownbad> 不行，老婆不肯。
<jiero>  knownbad 你们两个一起
<gebjgd> jiero, knownbad 你们不要争了  3p就是了
<jiero> gebjgd, 干嘛在一起发电？
<jiero> gebjgd, 忽然觉得发电很无聊
<adam8157> 大家过年好
<gebjgd> adam8157, 在家呢
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你回国了?
<gebjgd> adam8157, 在家呢?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 是啊
<gebjgd> adam8157, 我昨天都在上班
<adam8157> gebjgd: 赞
<gebjgd> adam8157, n年不过春节
<jiero> adam8157, 当妈妈 赶紧生孩子吧
<adam8157> jiero: -_!
<jiero> adam8157,  当妈妈，我人生黯淡，想不到做什么也不想自杀
<adam8157> jiero: 向 imtxc 学习
<yuan2> hi
<^k^> yuan2:点点点.  17:28
<yuan1> ?
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 這種電腦如何安裝系統？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468481 「變形本」——多點觸摸(Multi-touch)觸控屏，插上鍵盤底座是筆記本電腦，拔下來是平板電腦，出廠預裝正版Windows 8系統。附圖 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilovegoogle — 2015-02-21 18:01
<CloudFStrife> 新年快乐
<CloudFStrife> 有没有人在？？？
<CloudFStrife> 频道好安静啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 昨天开始 vodafone dsl 出口网络老是卡…
<yunfan> jiero: 是啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那个电池为毛密度那么大呢
<Wild-Farmer> 新年快乐
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40919101238  gebjgd  anker不知道有啥黑科技 一个18650 居然容量有7800mAh
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 原装正品大容量18650锂电池 进口保护板强光手电筒专用充电器3.7v-淘宝网 价格:8.00 - 28.00
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还真没遇到过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一直o2效果不错
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不知道  国产的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 估计是用了 虚标 这门技术
<yunfan> gebjgd: 问题是你那款电池也号称是7000多mah啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, anker的不至于
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 或者是 colocrossing 的问题
<gebjgd> yunfan, 都在境外出售了
<gebjgd> al
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那说明有这个技术
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ssh 经常操作一会儿，卡好久。。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你那个不是挂在手机后背的吧  应该是代替原来的电池装在里面的吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, o2从来没遇到过
<gebjgd> yunfan, 对  需要一个另外的套
<gebjgd> yunfan, 因为太大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, t410s相当的赞
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额   所以厂家为何不提供这种东西  像我就不在乎外挂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 除了不是德语键盘
<yunfan> 外观
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我也不明白  非要这种第三方的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这种厂家将来也是诺基亚
<gebjgd> yunfan, 现在叫ms
<sennn> apple 软件质量严重下降
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 自定义快徢键设定好又消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468482 之前一段时间用都没问题................... 刚突然发现按快徢键没效 , 去设置看看 发现整个设置页都变空白了 就又设了一个看看 , 结果重新点开还是空白的.. 难道我又删了不能删的软件...? (Text Entry 的设置
<^k^>  ─> 页都是一样情况..空白.. 设完再进还是空白) 謝謝 统计信息: 发表于 由 deep531 — 2015-02-21 19:50
<namoamitabuddha> 有谁玩过 root Android device?
<namoamitabuddha> 这聊天室现在冷清了？
<mao_> 很冷清。
<mao_> 这样搞，建中文群就没什么意义了。
<IronWard> 哪里有中文群
<gebjgd> mao_, 要那么热闹干嘛
<gebjgd> mao_, 你以为是qq群
<gebjgd> mao_, 天天吹水
<aaaaaax0> 新年好啊
<aaaaaax0> 有人在吗
<^k^> aaaaaax0:点点点.  21:36
<jin7kylin> OO
<zizhen> aaaaaax0: h5
<aaaaaax0> ：）
<zizhen> 大家新年好！
<mao_> gebjgd, 整天挂着irc 没人聊天，有什么意思。
<jin7kylin> 新年好!
<zizhen> mao_:  闲着才开聊。
<jiero> hmm...
<zizhen> 正在看中日百年战争全纪实。
<namoamitabuddha> 谁玩过 root Android device?
<mao_> zizhen, 也不见得，上了一天班，给有共同爱好的人聊聊天，放松一下压力，没觉得不好。
<zizhen> mao_:  时有聊些无关主题的话题
<mao_> zizhen, 我就说的无关话题，闲聊我不知道还需要主题。
<zizhen> namoamitabuddha:  root wp
<namoamitabuddha> Root Android Device, not Windows.
<zizhen> 不会多久，就有人会这么问。 namoamitabuddha
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大学生论文答辩后的真诚感言~ : 首先感谢冯·诺依曼先生。是他整出了世界上第一台计算机。计算机,将我们从枯燥的书本中解救了出来,我们只要一敲键盘,我们就能方便快捷地搞定所需的一切。
 * iMadper kun
<gebjgd> mao_, 没觉得  很多事情可以做
<mao_> gebjgd, 好吧，
<zmh_fan> :-D
<zmh_fan> farfatfay:  还早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • elementary os 0.3 based on 14.04 can not use SOGOU normally. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468483 RTRTRTRT. plz see the screenshot. help me. 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2015-02-21 22:51
<guozi> 特地进来看水
<abc_> æ°´
<croner> test
<^k^> croner:点点点.  00:18
<croner> empathy
<comphuse> 出 Beaglebone Black Rev. C。RMB 220，顺丰包邮。详细信息：goo.gl/p4HBBR
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* SELL - Google Docs (@ docs.google.com *FROM* goo.gl)
<tonghuix> comphuse: 好的吗？
<comphuse> 是的
<tonghuix> comphuse: 我hangout联系你
<comphuse> OK
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-22
<test_test> ?
<jusss> 下午好
<jussss> 人呢
<jussss> jussshshhshs: test
<jussss> jussshshhshs: g
<jussss> jussshshhshs: g
<jussss> jussshshhshs: test
<jusss> bla2: test
<jusss> test
<jusss> bla2: l
<jusss> https://r10---sn-nwj7kned.googlevideo.com/videoplayback?key=yt5&dur=748.448&source=youtube&ratebypass=yes&fexp=905657,907263,927622,9406631,9406880,943917,944616,947225,948124,952302,952605,952612,952901,955301,957201,959701&sver=3&id=o-AGGBOvTdsB--JUGFA6FyIfw9KN2ofJ2SKyJi_ksITDJ3&ip=104.237.153.194&requiressl=yes&ipbits=0&sparams=dur,id,initcwndbps,ip,ipbits,itag,mime,mm,ms,mv,pl,ratebypass,requiressl,source,upn,expire&upn=rQ1WOTI5BEc&mv=m&mt=1424595716
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper  要做好米饭，好难，所以我选择-只用燃气灶高压锅做。上桌前十五分种开始做。做十三分种。浇灌洗菜水冷却。吃。省掉1200元的电饭锅。
 * jiero 买不起日本电饭锅呀。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 在家泡媳妇么。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么电饭锅 1200元
<gebjgd> jiero, 你果然是二代
<jiero> gebjgd:  去你的。日本人的电饭锅都是那个价格。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 从来没用过   都是用国产电饭煲的
<jiero> gebjgd:  用过$149 的高压锅，但是很快就坏了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 对.
<jiero> iMadper: 幸福的孩子
<iMadper> .
<jiero> iMadper: 和妹子泡澡么
<gebjgd> jiero, 你很羡慕么
 * jiero 羡慕。
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/47630.html  这个掉
<alvin_rxg> Title: 用打火机的汽油给移动设备充电的汽油移动电源 | 设计癖 (@ shejipi.com)
<jusss> 好像买个s60或s40手机
<jusss> symbian就那样死了
<kilo__> hello
<kilo__> anybody
<kilo__> /http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2
<kilo___> anybody
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-22
<onlylove_> 准备了60G空间下载android5.1的代码，也不知道够用不，昨天一天下了20G貌似还没完的样子
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xbuntu的指示器插件经常崩溃  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475374 系统是从ubuntu kylin通过装xfce desktop转过来的，什么都好。就是不明白为什么指示器插件经常崩溃。搞得我上个pptp都要用终端。不是不行。就是觉得很麻烦。请问有没有类似经验的朋友，介绍一
<^k^>  ─> 下具体的解决方法好吗？（当然，我知道重装系统可以解决，可是我的经验告诉我，重装 …
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/hacker-magic
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 黑客魔术！如何黑掉一台根本不联网的电脑 | 程序师
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove_> 双卡双待的耗电真TM要命，这谁受得了
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04总是死机,应该怎么做(附系统日志)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475375 我的台式机原来安装的win10系统,跑起来嗖嗖的,硬件没有什么问题,自从使用Ｕ盘安装了Ubuntu14.04之后，进入Ubuntu就会出现各种各样的死机情况,写代码会卡,打字会卡,上个网也能卡
<luobo> hi
<ubrl> luobo:点点点.  12:24
<luobo> 你们一般上什么开源资讯站点？
<luobo> 我上oschina
<luobo> 不过oschina的首页我很不喜欢
<onlylove_> 开源资讯，你就那么需要么？
<onlylove_> 有个地方看新闻就好了
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  12:27
<onlylove_> 而且说句不好听的，oschina叫trollchina更合适一点
<onlylove_> 里面各种喷子唾沫横飞
<luobo> onlylove，那你在哪儿看新闻？
<onlylove_> 我在一个喷子更多的地方，A站文章区
<onlylove> 或者偶尔去solidot逛一圈，但是有一点一定要记住，这俩站涉及政治的话题和新闻，别看评论
<yunfan> 啪啪啪啪
<yunfan> onlylove:  找到工作了 ?
<onlylove> yunfan: 没啊，继续在那破地方呆着，NND，公司内部面试和社招无差别
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在想想真应该狠狠心当时接了你之前说的sa的面试，没准还有机会
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 无锡那个不管了 ？
<yunfan> onlylove: told you
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  12:35
<onlylove_> yunfan: 无锡那个，他自己还不知道咋样呢，我跟他那么久没涨一分钱，无锡加薪更没戏，我心里不平衡，不去
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我只是觉得你可以慢慢往南方移而已
<onlylove_> 看1933年清华那考题，再想想那年代的教育水平……
<luobo> 那个时候也需要水平的
<outofsoul> 有人知道iceweseal怎样批量打印pdf吗？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 今天看见nyfair没
<yunfan> onlylove_: 没有 他最近都不里我
<yunfan> 可见他是男的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你又调戏她了？我最近新手机有点问题，打算刷掉
<yunfan> onlylove_: 什么手机
<onlylove_> yunfan: 一国产小牌子
<onlylove_> yunfan: 早知道买粗粮去
<yunfan> 想买个sony z1来刷ubuntu 不过我怕他又适配别的大众机型
<onlylove_> yunfan: xperia z1？ubuntu？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 是啊 你没看新闻
<onlylove_> yunfan: xperia都到5了吧，z1不大好买诶？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 淘宝上好多 800左右 我就是担心ubuntu又适配小米什么的 那我白花800
<onlylove_> yunfan: 嘛，不是一回事吧？那个z是pad吧？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 华朔有个掉渣天的机型 5000mah 只要699
<yunfan> onlylove_: 搞得我肠子都悔大了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不是 就是手机
<onlylove_> yunfan: 貌似是老新闻诶
<onlylove_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2202162
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  Ubuntu Touch for Sony Xperia Z1
<yunfan> http://mobile.163.com/16/0220/11/BG8UR2G20011179O.html  onlylove_ 这里明确说是手机
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu新增两款手机：索尼Z1/一加手机_网易手机
<onlylove> yunfan: 看那个容量不顶事，我上个oppo比现在这个多20mah，待机比这个长2倍不止，我在想是不是双卡的事情，反正我昨天在下android源码了
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪个容量？
<yunfan> 自己编译android真是个大坑 额
<onlylove1__> test
<ubrl> onlylove1__:点点点.  12:54
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  12:54
<onlylove_> yunfan: 还有，索尼这个确定是旧闻了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 用英文引擎搜，都是14年左右的新闻
<yunfan> onlylove_: i've no idea
<onlylove1__> http://www.oneplusbbs.com/thread-974335-1-1.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu Touch for OnePlus One评测 - 玩机专区 - 一加手机社区官方论坛
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点.  12:59
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  13:00
<onlylove_> yunfan: 自己完整编译android不现实，毕竟手机基带你没有，也就做下UI，就像miui或者iuni os那样
<yunfan> onlylove_: 基带都是去下 不需要你折腾
<onlylove_> yunfan: 哪里有？
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  13:09
<onlylove1> yunfan: 老实讲，我是懒得编译aosp的，毕竟每个UI做出来，都有一些小细节不错，不过如果有一堆BUG的话，细节什么的都是浮云
<onlylove1> yunfan: 而且我昨天下了一晚上，20+G，一个branch还没下完，这代码简直丧病
<yunfan> onlylove1: 厂商论坛都有放基带供下载
<onlylove> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2552414
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 使用VS GDB扩充套件在VS上远端侦错Linux上的C/C++程序 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> 微软这是要作甚
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助：安装inter显卡专有驱动，安装程序提示有公钥导入问题，官方公钥下载本来就是错的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475376 1.1起因：给linux短板显卡加强，降低些资源占用及提高系统稳定。结果碰上公钥导入问题。国外论坛上也说这是官方自己的问题，
<harajuku> chihchun_afk: 我也想去巴塞罗那
<onlylove_> harajuku: 风俗店壕，你不去岛国，改去巴塞罗那了？
<harajuku> onlylove_: 想想而已
<yuning> happyaron, 拜土豪
<yuning> harajuku, 拜土豪
<yuning> ...
<harajuku> yuning: ... 泥垢了
<harajuku> yuning: rex去了mwc, 我也想去 而已, 拜C社壕们
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助，2块硬盘，1块安装ubuntu15后，第2块硬盘的系统进不去了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475377 我的笔记本硬件应该支持legacy bios和UEFI, 但固件很老了，有两块硬盘，来回折着换。 好，我的问题开始了， 第一块1TB的硬盘，安装的是ghost win7,应该是BI
<^k^>  ─> OS启动的。想折腾linux后，因为不想在同一块硬盘上安装两个系统（因为没成功，说存在bi …
<happyaron> yuning: 泥垢了……我是土鳖
<yuning> happyaron, 一个个都这么谦虚 LOL
<onlylove1> happyaron: 捉住一直aron
<happyaron> onlylove1: ...
<onlylove1> happyaron: 那什么，有个事不太清楚，我新格式化一块硬盘，mount到用户目录下面，为啥owner是root啊
<onlylove1> happyaron: 是我建目录建错了还是啥事，我忘了那目录什么身份建的了
<happyaron> onlylove1: mount 的时候可以指定owner吧
<happyaron> 和directory owner没关系
<onlylove1> 在自家目录下面sudo，owner是root。正常么
<onlylove1> 我又做错啥了！
<happyaron> 没错，就该是root
<\u> filesystem uid默认遵循effective uid
<yuning> mkfs 时可以指定 -E root_owner=uid:gid 来指定根目录的 owner
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点.  16:07
<onlylove1_> 喵咪咪的……我怎么记得普通用户不能mount硬盘来着……
<onlylove1_> 算了，没多大点事……就那样吧，反正改owner也不是啥麻烦事情
<cherrot> 阿当不在啊
<cherrot> 当当 蛋蛋
<onlylove_> cherrot: 他不在，去风俗店了
<cherrot> onlylove_: 不带我
<onlylove_> cherrot: 下次看到他赶紧的
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 教在你的kubuntu上运行android程序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475378 只限KDE5桌面。 介绍： http://www.shashlik.io/news/2016/02/18/ ... u-package/ 下载deb包： http://static.davidedmundson.co.uk/shas ... _0.9.1.deb zz: flwwater — 2016-02-22 18:37
<biuboard> 有人吗
<ubrl> biuboard:点点点.  18:48
<CyrusYzGTt>                                              
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 岂不更快 : 有一人奉命去送紧急公文,上司特地给他一匹快马。但他却跟在马后面跑而不骑马。路人问他:"既是如此紧急,为问不骑马。"他说:"六只脚一起走,岂下比四只脚更快！ "
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ibus的设置就好像被锁定了一样?勾选框点击有反应,但闪一下勾不上,添加输入法无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475379 ibus的设置就好像被锁定了一样?勾选框点击有反应,但闪一下勾不上,添加输入法无效 LXDE环境 debian8.3 amd64 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-02-22 2
<^k^>  ─> 0:54
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 【2016-02-22】【蓝海经典定制版】操作系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475382 此定制版本基於ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS底层编译构建 定位于个人常见应用和影音娱乐 与常见各类型PC和笔记本硬件体系适配 此定制版以基础用户需求为出发点 深入整合内核 底层构件
<^k^>  ─> 硬件 驱动 解码器 桌面环境 应用软件等多方制衡关系 整个系统的运行稳定度 流畅度和兼 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-23
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
 * archl 来观光
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不守空房 : 丈夫:"亲爱的！假如我不幸死了,你将如何打算。妻子:"不知你真的爱我么?"丈夫:"我爱你胜过一切。"妻子:"那么,你一定不会让我守空房了。"
<van0307> 这里能说中文么
<van0307> 都cn了。。
<birdzhang> Can you speak Chinese?
<birdzhang> 😂
<luojie-dune> no you will not
<van0307> i am saying Chinese.你好
<birdzhang> What is "你好"
<van0307> so there aren't too many chinese。
<van0307> just mean hello
<luojie-dune> This is English Channel.
<van0307> ok got it
<birdzhang> 噗
<birdzhang> （逃
<van0307> [å°´å°¬]
<luojie-dune> Check out the heading
<luojie-dune> haha, just for fun, rarely a newcomer here
<van0307> i want know if the ubuntu phone have a Terminal or not?
<luojie-dune> van0307,  ... 没事，这是将死的频道。
<van0307> 啊。。
<birdzhang> ubuntu phone有终端
<luojie-dune> 哈哈- - 将死了。无人管理的意思。
<van0307> 强大么？
<birdzhang> 貌似跟安卓的差不多
<van0307> 是原生的bash？
<van0307> 可以apt-get？
<birdzhang> 可以
<van0307> 那就是说也可以在终端上。。
<birdzhang> 好久没玩过了，自从nexus5丢了
<van0307> like this
<van0307> 装逼利器
<luojie-dune> 什么意思啊。
<luojie-dune> irc 是多么简单的东西，比 qq还简单。。。
<birdzhang> sailfish的终端更强大
<luojie-dune> 装什么装。。。
<van0307> BIU BIU ...
<van0307> 你们是GEEK or coder？
<luojie-dune> nerd
<birdzhang> coder路过
<van0307> 我也是coder
<van0307> java
<birdzhang> java+1
<birdzhang> 你是想买mx5 pro了吗
<van0307> 就是今天看了
<van0307> 有点想买
<birdzhang> 软件不全，用起来很蛋疼的
<van0307> 应用少无所谓，要是终端强大还是很想买一个的
<birdzhang> @_@
<van0307> 2.4K
<birdzhang> 买了你会后悔的
<van0307> e..
<luojie-dune> 下个月，等开始竞争了就降价了
<van0307> 可以等等，不着急入手的
<birdzhang> 冷静
<birdzhang> 😂
<birdzhang> mx5 pro有那个切换到pc模式的功能
<van0307> 你用过了？
<birdzhang> 终端应该是全的
<birdzhang> 没有
<birdzhang> 我在nexus5刷过旧的
<van0307> 切换到pc模式又是啥意思
<birdzhang> 手机变ubuntu系统
<luojie-dune> 就是 pc 模式吧 - 另外，可以无线显示器么
<luojie-dune> Tap (USB 转蓝牙键盘转换器) 用这个lol
<luojie-dune> 现在 miracast 用的电视盒，可以30多就有吧。
<birdzhang> 话说宏碁出的那个手机也是挺屌的
<birdzhang> 接键盘显示器变PC
<van0307> 这个功能溜
<birdzhang> 那个手机的配置也很高
<van0307> 哪个型号我搜搜
<luojie-dune> 现在都要6GB RAM的手机了。平板没落了。真不爽。。
<birdzhang> 晕
<birdzhang> 说错厂商
<birdzhang> 是HP
<birdzhang> HP's Elite x3
<birdzhang> http://cn.engadget.com/2016/02/21/hp-elite-x3/
<ubrl> birdzhang: ⇪ Atrix 概念复活！​惠普 Elite X3 是 Win 10 手机也是笔电
<van0307> winphone啊
<birdzhang> 是的
<van0307> 这个直接变电脑，吸引力还是蛮大的
<luojie-dune> 国内就。
<luojie-dune> 管控部门是谁~
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> 求推荐个osx压缩货
<nyfair> p7z不支持rar5，明明7-zip能支持
<nyfair> wine winrar?
<nyfair> or wine 7z?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sdSIDnEjAABYwUvPVHkAALrLQHQECoAAFjZ659.jpg 不解释,自己看
<van0307> zi wei da ting
<alvin_rxg> van0307: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *'Op-3*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<van0307> e..被机器人警告了
<luojie-dune> nyfair,  这里没有多少用 OSX 的吧。你用 WinRAR 吧。
<nyfair> luojie-dune: 尼玛我有病去wine winrar啊，干嘛不直接装win10
<luojie-dune> nyfair,  哦。RAR for OS X也是命令行额
<pity> nyfair: 有 unrar 命令
<nyfair> 我又不是不知道，然而我要gui
<pity> nyfair: 为啥还要 gui 呢？
<luojie-dune> nyfair 可以自己写的，他审美特别正常，所以找素材都容易
<nyfair> 再见
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<nyfair> qt尿，mfc屎，gtk粪坑
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04 系统的网络服务与此版本的网络管理器不兼容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475387 系统中的网络图标不见了，打开网络设置，提示 系统的网络服务与此版本的网络管理器不兼容的错误 另外Ibus的图标也不见了，但是输入法还是能够正常的使用。 尝试
<^k^>  ─> 了网络上的这个解决方案，仍然没有解决问题 Code: First open Terminal and log in as root. # su Aft …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助 无法安装ubuntu15  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475388 14正常安装 15提示 ignoring bgrt 电脑是i5 6300hq gtx960m zz: huzhanbo — 2016-02-23 13:18
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Failed to download repository information- error code 404  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475389 昨天新安装的Ubuntu 14.10 桌面版，发现使用 Code: sudo apt-get update 出现如下错误 。 并且切换成ali源和163源都是一样的错误，都是error code 404. PS：网页可以正常打开，可以正常上
<^k^>  ─> 网 zz: <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewpro
<nyfair> https://linuxtoy.org/ 颠黑倒白这sb真恶心，什么叫国产播放器的衣食父母，国外的播放器哪个没用ffmpeg？
<ubrl> ⇪ f: LinuxTOY
<luojie-dune> ...
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 三遍折腾，终于在macbook pro上装好了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475390 用osx开发linux目标机器的程序还是不爽，于是决定把osx替换～ 先试了一下mint cinnamon，发现有许多不习惯的地方，于是换ubuntu 14.04 unity了。有几个地方要注意： 1、别用那个+mac.iso 2、在我
<^k^>  ─> 的集显上kworker一直处理gpe06中断，没办法只好禁用了 3、SSD硬盘还真是会停止，于是按官 …
<kaysun> first join
<kaysun> hello
<ubrl> kaysun:点点点.  14:50
<cherrot> happyaron: 贵司云计算是基于openstack搞?
<lqi> how to install latest version of dbus(from upstream) for ubuntu 14.04?
<lqi> freeflying: ^^
<happyaron> cherrot: yep
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 串口通讯程序出现了一个奇妙的bug？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475392 大神们，问一个串口通信的问题 问题是这样的，我测试的是这个程序的发送部分，将全局变量 static const char *pstr[]的赋值改为 {0, "AT"}; 将宏定义#define STR_NUM 9改为2。这时候执行程序
<nyfair> 老司机们，git全局的config在~/.gitconfig下，单独项目的config去哪里找？
<birdzhang> git不是svn啊
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian installer是否有类似sources.list的配置文件?我想强制安装时所有包从镜像下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475396 debian installer是否有类似sources.list的配置文件?我想强制安装时所有包从镜像下载 试过用grep找,不过installer环境下的grep貌似不支持排除参数 所以
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 投吧
<cherrot> nyfair: 项目里面.git/config
 * cherrot jade-shan1 何许人也..被刷屏了..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 完了 :     在一个夏天,琼斯去非洲的丛林探险。不幸的是遇上了食人部落,当时他的心就凉了。对天发出一声长叹:"啊！天哪,这下我完了！ "不料却从天空中传来上帝的声音:"不,你还没完,赶快用你脚下的石头砸死你面前的头领。"琼斯当即照办。上帝这才说:"这下你
<^k^>  ─> 才完了！ "他往四周一看,发现有一百多土族人正用愤怒的眼睛盯着他。          
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 把交换分区设置到zram上,空间被占用后居然还能动态回收?原理是?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475397 把交换分区设置到zram上,空间被占用后居然还能动态回收?原理是? Quote: 测试方法是这样的: 我用watch跟踪free 和zram的mem_used_total的变化 然后用C语言写了
<^k^>  ─> 一个不停申请1024*1024字节的内存块,直到被内核杀死 发现不论是手动停止还是被内核杀死, …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助！Ubuntu 15.04装好了却进不去  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475398 我电脑是UEFI的 一开始用的win10，昨晚硬盘装的Ubuntu15.04，装好后进去了好像是一次，一直用到今天才关机，后来再进却发现进不去了。启动的时候没有启动项，我电脑有两个硬盘，这个系统
<thomaswfan> 大家好啊，我是新人
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级到Linux内核4.4.2  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475399 Linux内核可以升级到4.4.2了， 升级方法见：http://www.yourownlinux.com/2016/02/how-to-install-linux-kernel-4-4-2-in-linux.html zz: eugllean — 2016-02-23 20:23
<swordonly> ^k^: robot？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 进入系统以后鼠标和键盘都无法使用，它们都不亮了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475401 可以正常进入系统，但鼠标键盘都不能用。桌面没有鼠标光标，鼠标键盘灯都不亮。我的鼠标和键盘都是usb接口。请高手救急，谢谢！！ zz: credao — 2016-02-23 21:30
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 逛逛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 粗来
<knownbad> gebjgd, telegram 又上了新闻。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上了什么新闻？
<knownbad> http://www.reuters.com/article/telecoms-mobileworld-telegram-idUSL8N162484
<ubrl> knownbad: ⇪  Telegram app free-speech advocate no stranger to Apple-FBI woes | Reuters
<roylez> https://telegram.org/blog/100-million
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 00,000,000 Monthly Active Users
<gebjgd> knownbad, 正在看frankenstein
<gebjgd> knownbad, 快上telegram 有图给你卡
<gebjgd> knownbad, 快上telegram 有图给你看
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有telegram么
<gebjgd> roylez, 靠  你也不睡觉
<gebjgd> roylez, 袋鼠国爽么
<roylez> gebjgd: 在米国出差
<gebjgd> roylez, 啥地方
<roylez> gebjgd: 没你的穆斯林国爽
<gebjgd> roylez, 当然爽
<gebjgd> roylez, 穆斯林美女多
<roylez> gebjgd: 那是，还可以娶四个
<gebjgd> roylez, 所以啊
<roylez> gebjgd: 死了还有72
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 你得先变穆斯林才能娶4个
<HowIsItGoing> 啧，at错了
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 得先变穆斯林才能娶4个
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing, 不怕
<roylez> HowIsItGoing: 赶紧
 * gebjgd 睡觉去
 * knownbad 盖被 
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 爱国者的责任就是保护国家不受政府侵犯——托马斯·潘恩 
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 有什么办法即能完全避免访问外存,又避免zram那样总是占用0.1%的disksize消耗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475404 有什么办法即能完全避免访问外存,又避免zram那样总是占用0.1%的disksize消耗? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-02-24 5:40
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-24
<nyfair> hi
<ubrl> nyfair:点点点.  10:12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pk6IRFKYAABWaucDqg0AALrNgHJxu4AAFaC960.jpg 美女教你一秒钟变唐老鸭
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我先去吃饭, 回来跟你聊.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 恩
<cherrot> jade-shan: hi
<cherrot> iMadper: 喵哒
<archl> 特价机票：武汉-马尔代夫 7日往返含税机票 2月26日出发 999元（上海28日出发1499元） 一个灵活的工作多么重要，不需要去办公司。。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助，我在WMware虚拟机里安装的Ubuntu，网络连接符号是连接的，但是就是没有网络，求指点！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475406 A.pngB.png 就像图片里的一样，浏览器，还有软件更新这些都没有网络，但是网络标识是有网络连接撒，小弟我初学Linux，很
<^k^>  ─> 多还不懂，只能来请教大神们了。请多指点哈，谢谢！ zz: Huaic520 — 2016-02-24 12:02
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<iMadper> cherrot: 最近忙啥呢?
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 魅族 PRO 5 Ubuntu版手机开始接受预定  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475407 Meizu-Pro5-Straight-Group-1a-for-Insights-2.jpg 魅族Ubuntu版手机PRO 5已亮相2016 MWC，可在 魅族官方网站 开始接受预定，售价为369.99美元（全球包邮）。 今天是2016 MWC的第一天，Ubuntu在3号厅3J30展台为
<^k^>  ─> 大家带来特别的一次展示，手机预装展示版Ubuntu手机系统，正式发售时会预装有下一个OTA …
<nyfair> 刷屏的多，说话的少
<iMadper> 是的.
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 编译安装xfce4.12后编译xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin-0.1.0依赖问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475408 OS: Linux debian 3.16.0-4-amd64 jessie Desktop: Xfce4.12 编译参照： http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/building 编译后重启发现xfce goodies缺少很多，其它都正常安装，只是没有了音量调节控件很不方
<^k^>  ─> 便。下载插件源码： http://archive.xfce.org/src/panel-plugins/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin/ ，编译报错缺少 …
<archl> 说话，来说话，谈心聊天。
<nyfair> 卧槽，看ccav听说支付婊会定时偷拍？
<nyfair> 吓得我以后不敢看新闻了
<nyfair> 苹果水军还是真有其事？
<Sm4rkey> 吓的我吃了一斤
<ooOO_OOoo> MangHuoEr: 拜有新东家壕
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok MangHuoEr => 拜有新东家壕
<Ian|zh_CN> 昨天朋友圈也都在传啊
<Ian|zh_CN> 又不是ccav先说的……
<Ian|zh_CN> XD
<nyfair> 鶸
<nyfair> 老司机们，有没有shadowsocks二维码还原成ip和端口的玩意
<cherrot> nyfair: 支付宝自己说是android 6.0以下版本的支付宝 启动时为了检测权限所做的事情. 然而定期拍照, 甚至绕开权限拍照  没细看证据
<cherrot> nyfair: shadowsocks二维码扫完不是明文么?
<cherrot> nyfair: base64 -d
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 给你一个下载Asianux Server 7的地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475412 红旗官网什么linux+，哔哔半天，竟然没有提供下载。然后找到Asianux日本合作方miraclelinux的网址，一番注册登录(迫于无奈，中间无耻的选择了琉球共和国)，来到下载地址页面(如下图
<yunfan> cherrot: 我也有看到那新闻 太黑了
<yunfan> cherrot: 记录位置 通讯录 那都是常见的想跟踪用户 这个拍照 录音就太具有主动上的恶意了
<yunfan> cherrot: 怀疑腾讯也有 这种事显然是有高层授意的
 * iMadper 至今不让微信读我的通讯录
 * \u +1
<cherrot> yunfan: 如果属实 那实在可怕 而且是有意为之的恶... 通过动态下载可执行代码, 并且用猥琐的方式绕过权限限制
<cherrot> 另外 阿里云上每个VPS都跑了一个所谓阿里云盾的东西  另另外,听说阿里有个全资子公司 貌似是和gov合作分析云上的数据的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一把椅子 : 女秘书正坐在总经理腿上的时候,总经理太太突然出现在门口。总经理立刻严厉地对女秘书说:"总之,无论多么困难,一个公司也不能只有一把椅子！ "
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 怎样取消ip route add和ip route change两条指令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475413 在服务器上测试openvpn客户端，手贱执行了两条指令： Code: ip route add <myserverip> via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  proto static ip route change default via 10.9.8.2 dev tun0  proto static 结果ssh瞬间断掉，
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 怎样取消ip route add和ip route change两条指令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475416 在服务器上测试openvpn客户端，手贱执行了两条指令： Code: ip route add <myserverip> via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  proto static ip route change default via 10.9.8.2 dev tun0  proto static 结果ssh瞬间断掉，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rouITwZBAADtD8IiWn4AALrJAKL_3AAAO0n840.jpg 这尼玛的是稻草人啊！霸气外露了,有木有！
<johnlearn> hey guys!
<johnlearn> 谁能告诉我蓝牙耳机如何才能支持双工HSP / HFP模式,现在只支持A2DP,可A2DP不支持耳机的麦克风
<johnlearn> 我知道现在bluez5已不支持HSP/HFP,难道还需要再回装到bluez4吗?
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-25
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 编译xfce4.12后shutdown和restart按钮变灰  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475419 OS: Debian jessie 这是我第二次编译xfce4.12，和上次一样，编译后出现的问题是：shutdown和restart按钮变灰，不能使用。休眠按钮也不可用。 查了网上一些线索： http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 笔记本安装什么衍生版最好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475420 本人打算在笔记本上安装Linux系统， 选择哪个版本呢？ Ubuntu Kubuntu Xubuntu Lubuntu Ubuntu GNOME Ubuntu MATE zz: dongyi1984 — 2016-02-25 8:23
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 笔记本中安装哪个Ubuntu衍生版比较好用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475422 本人订购了一块64G的SSD，准备安装Linux系统！ zz: dongyi1984 — 2016-02-25 8:30
<zhimoupeng> cherrot: 什么新闻？
<Any_where> quit
<onlylove_> cherrot: 你司的中文名叫什么？
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  11:06
<onlylove1> cherrot: ping
 * onlylove1 失业了，求收留！
<iMadper> cherrot: 旷视?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老子研究 : 妻子:"孩子他爸,你老说孩子不尊重你。你看,孩子的作文都是写你的,题目是'老子思想研究'。"丈夫:"看来这孩子对我不只是尊重,简直是有点崇拜了。你告诉他,我的思想可以研究,但不要有太强的崇拜意识,作文题目最好不要称我为老子,直接写出我的名字,这
<^k^>  ─> 样就更明确了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 使用xubuntu 15.10 按Alt + Tab 切换窗口时，屏幕分辨率突然改变  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475423 使用xubuntu 15.10 按Alt + Tab 切换窗口时，屏幕分辨率突然改变，不知怎么设置，只有重启或这注销才可以回复正常的分辨率 分辨率改变的图片： [img] Attachment
<^k^>  ─> : 1.png [/img] 正常分辨率的图片 [img] Attachment: 2.png [/img] 求大神给点建议 zz: wander--漫游世界 …
<onlylove1> iMadper: 嗯，刚找到……
<onlylove1> iMadper: 话说，我要失业了，你社还有空缺否
<iMadper> onlylove1: 我组在招人.
<onlylove1> iMadper: 啥空缺，扫地还是擦桌子
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> onlylove1: https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<onlylove1_> 要夕甲甲，这不是直接和我说，你不用来了，来也没用
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  11:51
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 走吧
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  11:56
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 斩斩，你那还有空缺不，扫地擦桌子什么的
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 靠，你也在C了？
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: ...
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 你不是在给那啥搬砖么
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: 在哪里不是搬砖呢
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 不垒墙就不是咯……
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 盖房子什么的，那叫建筑师
<onlylove1__> MangHuoEr: 要不你教我夕甲甲吧……现在到处都要夕甲甲，让我等只会脚本语言的很头大诶
<iMadper> yuning: shengyao_: MangHuoEr: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=42555254605&clk1=887a6423ec78eba0f5333ed96b6f1909&upsid=887a6423ec78eba0f5333ed96b6f1909
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 日本代购直邮Aprica阿普丽佳Deaturn婴儿宝宝汽车安全座椅包邮-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 2190.00 - 2780.00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我是毛驴 : 街上一大堆人在买"福利奖券",当场开奖,凡是里面印有动物图案的即为中奖者,图案上面的动物的体型越大,奖品越大,奖品越贵重。某人小心拆开一张后,见中了一等奖,喜不自禁,大声叫道"我是毛驴!我是毛驴!! 旁边一人屡摸不中,气急败坏地说:"喊什么?只要
<^k^>  ─> 是牲口,都有奖!"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS server安装为什么不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475428 大家好！ 我是从官网下的ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso，然后用Universal-USB-Installer制作的U盘启动盘；在新的Dell服务器上安装； 前面安装步骤都正常，跳过网络设置，在输入hostname后，下面就
<^k^>  ─> 进入“choose a mirror of the ubuntu archive”界面；而不是“set up users and password”这步； 而因为 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS server安装为什么不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475429 大家好！ 我是从官网下的ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso，然后用Universal-USB-Installer制作的U盘启动盘；在新的Dell服务器上安装； 前面安装步骤都正常，跳过网络设置，在输入hostname后，下面就
<^k^>  ─> 进入“choose a mirror of the ubuntu archive”界面；而不是“set up users and password”这步； 而因为 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu-14.04.4-server LTS为啥安装不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475430 大家好！ 我是从官网下的ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso，然后用Universal-USB-Installer制作的U盘启动盘；在新的Dell服务器上安装； 前面安装步骤都正常，跳过网络设置，在输入hostname后，下面就
<^k^>  ─> 进入“choose a mirror of the ubuntu archive”界面；而不是“set up users and password”这步； 而因为 …
<onlylove1> 擦，投递几个简历，就TM被垃圾招聘网站拿去了，真要命
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04server LTS安装为啥跳不过choose mirror 这一步骤  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475431 大家好！ 我是从官网下的ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso，然后用Universal-USB-Installer制作的U盘启动盘；在新的Dell服务器上安装； 前面安装步骤都正常，跳过网络设置，在输入ho
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在VM下的Ubuntu15.10更新后重启就无法登入了，求大神指点，谢谢。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475432 我的Ubuntu是安装在VMware虚拟机里的，进去后要更新，手贱就更新了，然后重启就竟不去了。一直卡在tty1自动登录后的界面，怎么都进不去，以前我更新
<^k^>  ─> 后还是能正常进入的，但是重新安装系统后更新就进不去。求各大神指点一下，我也是才 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • mldonkey迁移到非用户目录下的相关配置注意事项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475433 按照该帖子（http://blog.spider.im/2013/05/19/mldonkey-on-raspberry/）的做法（虽然是raspberry操作系统，但是ubuntu和raspberry都是基于debian的啦，所以肯定通用的啦），但是需要做如下
<mycyber> 大家有没有编译xfce4.12遇到这样的问题：关机和重启按钮变灰，不能使用。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 排辈儿 : 有一个人没有名字,被人入赘后邻居都喊他姐夫。一次,他跟人打官司,请人写状子,当问他名字时,他说:"我叫姐夫。"状子递上去后,县官升堂:"传姐夫上堂！ "当差的齐声喊道:"请姑老爷上堂！ "县官听罢怒喝道:"馄帐,什么姑老爷！ "差人慌忙跪下道:"回禀老爷,
<^k^>  ─> 您老的姐夫不就是我们的姑老爷吗?"
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 【视频】魅族 Pro 5 Ubuntu 版上手 —— 惊现 3D 窗口切换特效！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475437 日前，运行 Ubuntu 系统的 BQ Aquaris M10 在本届世界通信大会(MWC)上获得了"Best of MWC"这项殊荣。 除了它之外，大会现场还出现了另外一款吸引眼球的 Ubuntu 设备，它就
<^k^>  ─> 是魅族 Pro 5。 现在，外媒为我们带来了这款手机的上手视频。 土豆网视频： http://www.tu …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Freebuilder> 买了 华为 畅想 5，没有 S。第一天就摔大了，一角严重变形，合不拢盖，只好动刀子，又用老虎钳夹了夹，现在勉强合拢。 囧
<Freebuilder> 有什么安卓市场好用的没？
<Freebuilder> 谷歌好用，但要翻墙。豌豆荚垃圾太多，看不惯。我目前在用 1mobile，虽然 bug 很多。
<linjunhalida> 用苹果吧，android一团糟
<linjunhalida> 各种偷数据
<Freebuilder> 我有什么数据可被它偷的呢？
<yunfan> linjunhalida: 水果那个不叫偷数据 叫替你保管 就好像某组织认为大家素质不高 所以替你当家作主一样
<linjunhalida> 被大公司偷总比被小公司偷好，我的数据已经被苹果，阿里，腾讯偷了
<linjunhalida> 要么不要用支付宝，微信，智能手机
<linjunhalida> 所以还是选苹果，android太混乱看不懂了
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 为何max_zpage_size默认是PAGE_SIZE / 4 * 3而非"ZS_MAX_ALLOC_SIZE"或PA  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475443 为何max_zpage_size默认是PAGE_SIZE / 4 * 3而非"ZS_MAX_ALLOC_SIZE"或PAGE_SIZE? grep 搜索发现ZS_MAX_ALLOC_SIZE的定义其实就是PAGE_SIZE的一个宏 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-02-25 20:07
<yunfan> linjunhalida: 好逻辑 建议去外交部做个发炎人
<lqi> https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/02/24/microsoft-to-acquire-xamarin-and-empower-more-developers-to-build-apps-on-any-device/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Microsoft to acquire Xamarin and empower more developers to build apps on any device - The Official Microsoft Blog
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian有没有什么包不仅包含源码,还包含debian发行时的编译缓存文件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475444 debian有没有什么包不仅包含源码,还包含debian发行时的编译缓存文件? 这样下载下来,做微小改动时就可以大大节省编译时间 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-02-25 20:18
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 要装好一改UBUNTU系统真心难啊?已经努力6天了 依然没有安装出一台正常使用系统 谁能救我  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475445 硬件： CPU：AMD X4 945 内存：8G 显卡：Nvidia GTX960 2G 硬盘：2个SSD 3个普通硬盘 其他：机械键盘罗技G710+、雷蛇鼠标 、普通USB键盘、PS
<^k^>  ─> 2鼠标 （因为各种问题所以接4个） 主板：技嘉主板 显示器：1.三星P2370（DVI） 2.S24B00 （HD …
<lqi> 还有个论坛机器人
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 各种问题。。。。不知道发哪个区 所以旧在此发。。。。希望有人能帮我  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475446 硬件： CPU：AMD X4 945 内存：8G 显卡：Nvidia GTX960 2G 硬盘：2个SSD 3个普通硬盘 其他：机械键盘罗技G710+、雷蛇鼠标 、普通USB键盘、PS2鼠标
<^k^>  ─> （因为各种问题所以接4个） 主板：技嘉主板 显示器：1.三星P2370（DVI） 2.S24B00 （HDMI转V …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu15.10 安装不能， 求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475447 各位大侠好，我在安装ubuntu时遇到了问题： 笔记本配置如下： msi GL62 6QD 1TB 8GB i5-6300HQ 用的unetbootin 制作的64位ubuntu 15.10 U盘镜像 安装的时候出现这个BUG信息 一直卡在这里。。。 [img]http://imgsr
<^k^>  ─> c.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/43a8462309f790529755b7510bf3d7ca7bcbd527.jpg[\img] 又尝试了fedora 也是提示NMI watc …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu15.10 安装不能， 求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475449 各位大侠好，我在安装ubuntu时遇到了问题： 笔记本配置如下： msi GL62 6QD 1TB 8GB i5-6300HQ 用的unetbootin 制作的64位ubuntu 15.10 U盘镜像 安装的时候出现这个BUG信息 一直卡在这里。。。 [img]http://imgsr
<^k^>  ─> c.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/43a8462309f790529755b7510bf3d7ca7bcbd527.jpg[\img] 又尝试了fedora 也是提示NMI watc …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47267
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 夏普同意被鸿海收购
<onlylove> 简直了，夏普被富士康收购了！
<roylez> .....
<onlylove> roylez: 竹席竹席，你赶紧去把索尼收购了去
<roylez> onlylove: 我身边就一个日本同事，他说下一个就是 toshiba
<onlylove> toshiba？我还以为是NEC
<roylez> NEC，下一个 toshiba
<onlylove> 可怜sharp就这么成了湾湾的了
<onlylove> 11区没落了
<roylez> 成了跳楼党的了
<onlylove> 跳楼党……好吧……
<onlylove> 其实我在想，国内谁闲的没事去湾湾把VIA收购了
<TreeTop> VIA 好像好久没什么消息了
<yunfan> onlylove: 已经卖给贵国了 你忘了我们上面是威盛吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 咋？VIA就是威盛啊，但是人湾湾不是还不承认么，扯VIA出来，主要是因为，VIA手里有X86授权
<yunfan> onlylove: 我们领导告诉我的 内部已经卖给贵国了
<yunfan> 我们领导之前就是在威盛做谈判的 额
<onlylove> 你们领导好厉害的样子
<yunfan> 歹湾人
<onlylove> 今天不知道给哪个倒霉的投简历，又被人卖了
<onlylove> 现在那些招聘的，就是垃圾站
<onlylove> 什么拉钩大街，都是骗子
<onlylove> yunfan: 我提离职了，趁现在，省的总是下不了决定
<onlylove> 外面的自动化测试随随便便就给8或者9，我现在才拿6，简直丧病
<yk_> ...
<yk_> utf-8
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Canonical 與 MediaTek 將投產由 Ubuntu Core 運轉的 Gateways 及 Routers  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475453 http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonica ... 0981.shtml Canonical and MediaTek to Bring Gateways and Routers Powered by Ubuntu Core zz: poloshiao — 2016-02-26 7:36
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-26
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<fstyrell> 现在的大数据运维和以前真不一样了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 人过留名 :     有一个庸医,不学无术,又好附庸风雅,恐怕死后湮没无闻,便用重金托人代拟了一则墓志铭,刻石留世,全文如下:"先生初习武,无所成；后又经商,亦无所获。转学歧黄医术三载, 执业多年,无一人问津。忽一日,先生染病,试自医之,乃卒焉。"
<nyfair> 为什么我的手中多了火把
<fstyrell> 大家都在睡觉？
<fstyrell> 公司默认用的fedora 20,有点无耐啊，fedora 20已经不被支持了。
<chien> 不能更新吗？
<chien> 不过生产级别的系统应该稳定
<chien> 一般不都是用redhat吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 僵蚕 : 一医生很久没有人请看病了,忽然来了一个买药的,医生打开药箱,药已生虫了,买药的人问医生那是什么?医生说:"僵蚕。"又问:"僵蚕为什么是活的?"医生说:"吃了我的药,怕它不活?"   
<fstyrell> 还是没人啊
<nyfair> 无聊
<nyfair> 干死sange
<nyfair> 干死三哥
<fstyrell> 怕升级之后我系统挂了
<Guest86324> ?
<Guest86324> is anybody here
<Guest86324> whoami
<chien> who am i?
<Guest86324> chien: just test cmd
<fstyrell> haha
<fstyrell> "who am i", a great movie.
<Guest86324>  how to change the topic
<chien> Jacky Chan's movie?
<fstyrell> Director: Baran bo Odar, "who am i no system is safe"
<fstyrell> IMDB /tt3042408
<Unlock> test
<ubrl> Unlock:点点点.  15:28
<Unlock> 周五了就啥也不想干了
<Unlock> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<MangHuoEr> 李老板呢
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • (目前,发帖日期)UKSM和ZRAM同时使用时ZRAM交换设备是否只应该设置1个?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475454 (目前,发帖日期)UKSM和ZRAM同时使用时ZRAM交换设备是否只应该设置1个? 具体原因: http://kerneldedup.org/forum/forum.php? ... a=page%3D1 这个帖子说UKSM是单线程实
<^k^>  ─> 现,这意味着如果ZRAM有大量zero page(尤其是一刚刚初始化后zram的"地址表"会存在大量的zero p …
<yunfan> onlylove今天一天没来
<Niac> 想入Haskell 的坑
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助，14.04取消启动界面的log  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475456 系统刚启动的时候首先显示一部分启动log，如何把这部分显示去掉？ zz: Knight_RUI — 2016-02-26 17:22
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助，14.04取消启动界面的log  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475457 系统刚启动的时候首先显示一部分启动log，如何把这部分显示去掉？ zz: Knight_RUI — 2016-02-26 17:24
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为什么网络非常慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475458 我是20M的光纤网，在windows下很快，在ubuntu 下很慢，（windows---2.5mb/s,ubuntu---30kb/s) 请高手帮助，谢谢！ zz: luanqh — 2016-02-26 17:25
<fstyrell> 在搞ansible
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 近日准备入手SSD，请论坛各位朋友看看我的系统迁移方案是否有问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475459 就在这两条打算买一块闪迪(SanDisk)mSATA接口的256G的SSD，由于不想重装系统，所以希望直接将现在的根目录迁移到新的SSD上，恳请大家看看我的方案有
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • 专业数字音频工作站《Ardour 4 初学者教程》翻译完毕。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475460 本来就有一边学习一边作笔记的习惯，在学习Ardour这个软件的过程中，找不到中文的教程， 于是就想着反正都要作笔记，不如干脆把这教程翻译过来，方便他人日
<^k^>  ─> 后学习。 从去年10月底开始到现在2月底，断断续续4个月，终于翻译完毕了，也基本学会 …
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> hello
<ubrl> fdfsfd:点点点.  20:22
<fdfsfd> how are you?
<fdfsfd> ?
<fdfsfd> hell?
<anonymous_> zai ma
<anonymous_> I am a novice please take care
<anonymous_> The first to use IRC
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04网页冒号:不能正常显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475461 chrominum和火狐浏览器都无法正常显示 我的系统字体 <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?mode=view&id=183063&sid=f9abd3116aa1618b7339da02b3a9c5c8" style="max-height:210px;" a
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<ubrl> fdfsfd:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> fdfsfd:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<fdfsfd> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<ubrl> anonymous_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> anonymous_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<anonymous_> 11
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 11
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 11
<Freebuilder> 什么情况
<iGlofe>   
<iGlofe> 三
<iGlofe> ^k^§
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34673.html 跨栏 : 我们个女同事身材修长,曾吹嘘身体很健壮说,"我曾经和刘翔一样的是跨栏的。" 我说"你现在每天不都早上都练习跨栏吗?" 她惊愕之余,我补充到,"是每天早上都挎着菜篮子去菜市场呢?
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-27
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Niac> 今天有正常上班的没
<ziyudiemou1> 今天不是周末吗，上班除非是要加班？
<hoxily> 有些是单休的
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04启动不了，卡在紫色画面。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475463 win10+ubuntu14。卡在紫色画面，死活进不去哦…碰到过几次了，原先是重装系统，有一次，用这个方法弄好了，apexu.com/apexu/tw/modules/publisher/item.php?itemid=14，这次不行了。 zz: zhangz — 2016-02-2
<^k^>  ─> 7 12:04
<zhengxx> 周末都没人？
<ziyudiemou1> 有人，什么事？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 遵守规则 : 波得在马路上飞快地奔跑着。别人问他为什么跑这么快。他指着路牌气喘吁吁地说:你看,上面写着限制时速20公里,我应该遵守交通规则呀！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 用鼠标打开hello world的执行文件，如何显示。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475465 大神们，如果我用c程序写了一个hello world 的程序，在图形界面如果用shell 用命令打开，hello world字样会在shell窗口里面显示； 但是如果在Files里面直接用鼠标点击打开这个
<^k^>  ─> 执行程序， <img
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 用鼠标打开hello world的执行文件，如何显示。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475466 大神们，如果我用c程序写了一个hello world 的程序，在图形界面如果用shell 用命令打开，hello world字样会在shell窗口里面显示； 但是如果在Files里面直接用鼠标点击打开这个
<^k^>  ─> 执行程序， <img
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 用鼠标打开hello world的执行文件，如何显示。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475467 大神们，如果我用c程序写了一个hello world 的程序，在图形界面如果用shell 用命令打开，hello world字样会在shell窗口里面显示； 但是如果在Files里面直接用鼠标点击打开这个
<^k^>  ─> 执行程序， <img
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 用鼠标打开hello world的执行文件，如何显示。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475468 大神们，如果我用c程序写了一个hello world 的程序，在图形界面如果用shell 用命令打开，hello world字样会在shell窗口里面显示； 但是如果在Files里面直接用鼠标点击打开这个
<^k^>  ─> 执行程序， <img
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 用鼠标打开hello world的执行文件，如何显示。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475469 大神们，如果我用c程序写了一个hello world 的程序，在图形界面如果用shell 用命令打开，hello world字样会在shell窗口里面显示； 但是如果在Files里面直接用鼠标点击打开这个
<^k^>  ─> 执行程序， <img
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 【求助】用鼠标打开hello world的执行文件，如何显示？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475469 大神们，如果我用c程序写了一个hello world 的程序，在图形界面如果用shell 用命令打开，hello world字样会在shell窗口里面显示； 但是如果在Files里面直接用鼠标点击
<^k^>  ─> 打开这个执行程序， <img
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 我在win下用WinHex备份了一个Ext4分区 如何才提取数据...........  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475470 mountOk吗？ 大概是从10878976s到61071325s克隆磁盘的 zz: 大茶几 — 2016-02-27 18:28
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rdKIB7vPAACZqxsvma0AALrSwI6ODIAAJnD052.jpg 这只是个意外
<^k^> 新  校园网拨号 • 学校拨号上网不需要密码，但是ubuntu上dsl拨号不输密码就不让连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475472 以太网能连接，不过上不了网。 dsl用命令行设置时没有密码可以继续下一项设置，但是在桌面连接的时候不输入密码下面连接的按钮显示是灰色的。 怎么解
<^k^>  ─> 决？谢谢！ zz: oakpainting — 2016-02-27 20:39
<^k^> yunfan: 拜二代
<^k^> chihchun: 拜MX4MX5菊苣，顺便求发手机
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • sudoers不知哪里错了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475475 sudoers不知怎么改错了，请教问题出在哪里。 Code: # # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root. # # Please consider adding local content in /etc/sudoers.d/ instead of # directly modifying this file. # # See the man page for details o
<^k^>  ─> n how to write a sudoers file. # #Defaults env_reset #Defaults mail_badpass #Defaults secure_path="/usr/local/sbin:/u …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-28
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 用枕 : 有嫁女于他乡者,归宁,母问乡土相同否,答曰:"只有用枕不同。吾乡在头边,彼处用在腰里。" 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * kkk 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太太例外 :     甲:"我发现女人常常猜疑、吃醋。"    乙:"我太太倒不,她从来不关心我的秘书长得是不是漂亮——只要他是个男的。" 
<MoYahoo> ^k^: 你好，请问这个查询新帖的程序可以分享一下嘛，谢谢
<vickycq> 支持新帖机器人入驻 #debian-cn
<MoYahoo> :D 求分享～
<MoYahoo> vickycq: :D
<MoYahoo> 他可能不在这会儿
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian 8 中安装多个桌面时指定默认桌面环境（包括VNC）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475476 这个问题困扰我好久了，今天才搞明白。 我的 Debian 8 安装有多个桌面环境，想更改“系统默认”这个项目指定的桌面环境 debian.PNG 系统默认桌面环境对 VNC 服务器也非
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求助：you-get 安装后no find ，环境变量添加  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475478 2015年10.25开始使用ubuntu, 一直在用you-get ,也曾多次安装，更新，无任何问题。 昨天重装系统后，再安装就出问题了， https://github.com/soimort/you-get/issues/694 这是相关问题集，这个问题
<^k^>  ─> 和我的一样，照上面的建议，也无效，看同问题的提问者也没有解决。 刚开始，我使用su …
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<darkduke> hi all
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  17:32
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 基本解决：you-get 安装后no find ，环境变量添加  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475477 2015年10.25开始使用ubuntu, 一直在用you-get ,也曾多次安装，更新，无任何问题。 昨天重装系统后，再安装就出问题了， https://github.com/soimort/you-get/issues/694 这是相关问题集，这个
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 难道你的飞机是真的? : 一个小孩拿着一张假钱走进玩具店,准备买一架玩具飞机。服务员阿姨说:"小朋友,你的钱不是真的!"小孩反问道:"阿姨,难道你的飞机是真的?"
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 魅族Ubuntu Phone找不到/dev/video0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475480 MX4 魅族Ubuntu Phone 想写摄像头相关程序，可是找不到/dev/video0 但是摄像头通过自带拍照程序是正常使用的。 求教各位达人，Ubuntu手机上的摄像头咋操作？ zz: bbskuang — 2016-02-28 20:01
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 有什么办法让(高速)交换区也参与到IO缓存机制?最好像页缓存那样可动态释放  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475481 有什么办法让(高速)交换区也参与到IO缓存机制?最好像页缓存那样可动态释放 在我的设想中主要是让zram参与到IO缓存 目前想到的让zram为IO做贡献
<^k^>  ─> 的方法: 1: swappiness设置为最大值,尽可能使用zram交换区,腾出空间供现有的IO缓存机制使用 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-20
<SIDU> 平常有什么文件大于4G的？
<Tone> 视频文件 1080P的小片
<SIDU> 1080P电影 4G大小，大概几个小时长呢？
<SIDU> i see, about 70 minutes long
<Tone> 差不多吧   现在电影那个越来越大  但毛片 不一定
<SIDU> 因为格式化以后没办法后悔。看来我还是选择FAT格式化，单个文件最大4G。因为够我用。
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 急求！不同用户对同一文件的权限问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482883 安装一个在Ubuntu系统下运行的软件，新建了一个用户组以及用户组内的两个用户，test用户和tmax用户，文件的权限如下： :~$ ls -l /home/g09/ 总用量 1517456 -rwxr-xr-x 1 test g09users 31388 2月 19
<^k^>  ─> 11:25 amber98.prm -rwxr-xr-x 1 test g09users 15566 2月 19 11:26 amber.prm drwxr-xr-x 2 test g09users 4096 2月 19 11 …
<IsoaSFlus> SIDU: 你可以格成exfat
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 口口声声 : 有一个酒徒,每次饮酒必醉,醉了就到处呕吐。一日酒醉,经过一家公馆门口,酒涌上来,便直向那门口吐去。守门的喝道:"你这酒鬼,怎么对着人家门口吐?"酒徒道:"谁叫你的门口正对我的口?"守门人不觉失笑道:"我的门口做了很久,并不是今天才开来对你的口的
<^k^>  ─> 。"酒徒指着自己的嘴巴:"老子这口也有二十年了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 不能挂载2.7G卷，这是什么意思?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482888 我装的ubuntu是16.10，在解压安卓的system.img挂载时会提示不能挂载2.7G卷，但是也挂载上了，这是什么意思. 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenandjun — 2017-02-20 12:21
<yunfan> zerovm谁用过
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • draftsigh打开DWG文件，提示码页转换不可能，因为 "ansi_936" 的转换表格已遗失。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482889 draftsigh打开DWG文件，提示码页转换不可能，因为 "ansi_936" 的转换表格已遗失。，同一段部分文字正常，部分变成\M+5B5D8\M+5C9CF\
<ryuuzaki> 
<Dqwyy> ubuntu維基的這個頁面被破壞，http://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/UbuntuHelp:Checksum/zh 請回退至[[Special:diff/112433]]版本，謝謝。我的IP被ubuntu 中文wiki封禁，無法編輯，請協助回退，謝謝
<ubrl> ⇪ f: UbuntuHelp:Checksum/zh - Ubuntu中文
<Dqwyy> 差異連結爲http://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/index.php?title=UbuntuHelp%3AChecksum%2Fzh&type=revision&diff=153844&oldid=112433
<ubrl> ⇪ f: “UbuntuHelp:Checksum/zh”的版本间的差异 - Ubuntu中文
<Dqwyy> 應恢復爲http://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/index.php?title=UbuntuHelp:Checksum/zh&oldid=112433 這個歷史版本
<ubrl> ⇪ f: UbuntuHelp:Checksum/zh - Ubuntu中文
<Dqwyy> ubuntu cn wiki 現在是不是封禁了所有IP用戶？我在家裏和在學校兩個IP都被無限期封禁了……
<Dqwyy> 而且又不能註冊賬戶
<Dqwyy> 希望沒有被封禁的朋友幫忙回退一下上面的那個破壞性編輯
<Dqwyy> 都破壞了好幾年都沒人回退
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu16.04LTS(腾讯云)编译安装apache后无法访问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482890 编译安装完成了，用apachectl启动了httpd,然后在服务器上用 wget http://loalhost 可以下载到index.html，但我在其他电脑上访问服务器ip就没反应，请问这是什么问题啊 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 RMT — 2017-02-20 14:53
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 骑车 : 早晨,一姑娘在乡间小路上学骑车。忽然发现前面有一老头,心里很是慌张。不禁喊道:"老头,别动。"老头果然站住,可是姑娘还是不偏不依的把老头撞倒在地。老头慢慢地爬了起来,对姑娘说:"原来你要我站住,是为了可以瞄准了当靶子撞。"
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求教同时装ubuntu和fedora时grub引导设置问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482891 具体情况如下： 1、boot单独分区。 2、先装ubuntu，启动引导设备选在sda（不是boot分区所在的sda1）。 3、再装fedora，启动引导设备依然选在sda，没有挂载boot分区（挂载boot分区，去掉
<^k^>  ─> “格式化”选项，但依然提示要删除什么文件之类的，所以没有挂载boot分区）。 4、因为 …
<ryuuzaki> 什么鬼？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 第一次写shell，Minecraft Server Quickstart  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482892 命令写得很死板，请多指教。 shell地址： https://github.com/binarization/minecraft-server-quickstart/blob/master/install.sh Code: Minecraft Server Quickstart curl -O https://github.com/binarization/minecraft-
<^k^>  ─> server-quickstart/blob/master/install.sh sudo -s bash ./install.sh 统计信息: 发表于 由 BiN番茄酱 — 2017- …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 醉汉 : 有一醉汉到院子里小解,办完事后却怎么也走不了,就呆在那儿睡着了。天明朋友出门一看,哇,原来他用皮带把自已与小树绑一块儿啦！
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 早.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 早
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu安装ChronOS后文字模糊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482895 有一门课程需要RT kernel 老师要求安装了ChronOS，但是reboot进入之后文字就变成了如图样子。 目前发现显示正常的只有网页。 terminal，文本，都糊成一团。有大神帮忙看看什么问题么？ 附上具体信
<^k^>  ─> 息配置 *-display description: VGA compatible controller product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-21
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • linux下 gimp无法输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482896 如题：图像软件Gimp在输入文字时，没有办法切换到中文输入法，无法输入中文。 请问怎么解决此问题？ 使用系统：Ubuntu 16.04 LTS gimp版本：2.8 使用输入法：linux自带拼音 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 phzlmv — 2017-02-21 10:08
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 只要ssh连接就死机，真是日了狗了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482898 net-boot安装的16.04 滚动内核，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 frostfall — 2017-02-21 10:45
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 只要ssh连接就死机，真是日了狗了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482902 net-boot安装的16.04 滚动内核，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 frostfall — 2017-02-21 10:55
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> 困
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 手机怎设置hosts文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482903 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 livecdpp — 2017-02-21 11:28
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • xubuntu12.04 xubuntu14.04 xubuntu16.04网络上传很慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482904 新装的ubuntu14.04内网用scp传文件到另一台电脑，速度慢的要死，速度只有十几k，传大点的文件几乎就不动，反过来从另一台电脑传到ubuntu14.04就正常（速度十多兆）先
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 更新14.04源sudo apt-get update出现几个错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482905 Err http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-security/restricted amd64 Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 112.124.140.210 80] Err http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-security/multiverse i386 Packages 导致我没有办法更新语言包了，安装
<^k^>  ─> 搜狗拼音也不行，不能用中文了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lip136 — 2017-02-21 12:08
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔子.
<iMadper> cherrot: 你还在脸艹嘛?
<violetzijing> 。。。
 * violetzijing 妹想到有这么多人在脸++
<iMadper> violetzijing: ... ...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我老爸单位现在人脸识别打卡上下班. 用照片无效... 怎么破?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我母鸡啊，用的是哪家的设备？
<wkwing> 感觉人脸识别不怎么准，上次银行搞了好几次。。。
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我还没去看.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 如果需要3d打印模型, 那就算了... 公司放一排人头, 有点儿过分
<violetzijing> iMadper, 笑出声
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 这个名字如何?
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 可以可以，代表着你的美好愿望
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • HTTP回应头里面的"CC_CACHE: TCP_HIT"是什么意思?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482906 Code: Age: 1492 CC_CACHE: TCP_HIT Content-Length: 2880 Content-Range: bytes 0-2879/2880 Content-Type: audio/mpeg Date: Tue, 21 Feb 2017 04:37:36 GMT Expires: Wed, 22 Feb 2017 04:37:36 GMT Last-Modified: Fri, 01 Jan 2010 08:42:50
<^k^>  ─> GMT Server: nginx 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-21 13:01
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 不是美好愿望啊. 垂手可得啊
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 您这就要被落实了？
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 为了消灭我组有生力量, 我相信牠是愿意花这点儿钱的.
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 肯定是要落实的. 不然DB都出马了, 难道是逗我玩?
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 有没有个啥倒计时啊，这么搞好烦躁啊
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 是啊, 丫们不能动作快点儿嘛?
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 你转正了吧?
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 转了
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 恭喜了.
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 阿蓉月底就拿钱了
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 羡慕土豪们
<violetzijing> s/就/就能/
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: qftb最近都没好岗位
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 老本行搞起啊，卖人头啊
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 帮个忙, 我工位上, 有个红色的rpi的盒子, 里面有个收据, 一会儿张一清过来找你要, 你就给她?
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 话说昨天我跟我的狗秀金说起你说的 Adam（大概？），他说他对这个名字有印象
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 不是我的, 是 yuning 的
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 吼啊，问题来了，张一清是谁
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 帮C社办签证的.
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 啊啊我知道了
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 贵司还有专人代办签证？高档啊
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 于老板有了adam, 都不来irc了....
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 人生啊.
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 我觉得难得啊，连前台小姐接都记不住的人，居然能记得一个汉子=。。=
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 说明关系不一般, 你回家之后严加审问吧.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu 16.04 Thinkpad 没有声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482907 安装了alsa，输入alsamixer没有用，出现下面错误。 isevenun@isevenun-ThinkPad-E470:~$ alsamixer cannot open mixer: 没有那个文件或目录 然后通过pavucontrol查看，就显示没有可用的声卡 百度折腾了好久，还是没找
<^k^>  ─> 到解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 sevenun — 2017-02-21 13:10
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 找到那张收据没?
<lishoujun> 中午好
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 找到
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 好的.
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 我发现, 老毛子的服务器, 异常的快...
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, ???不是吧
<iMadper|nPlus6> happyaron: 国内有直连新西伯利亚的光缆嘛?
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: wget  http://195.43.95.250/100MB.test
<ubrl> iMadper|nPlus6: ⇪ application/octet-stream
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 试试看?
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 而且最近电信不丢包了....
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 时快时慢
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 是吗?
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 是的，从300k到1M上下浮动
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 这就很快了我觉得
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 。。。
<abc_> 果然快
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing:  http://103.219.194.70/100MB.test  这个呢?
<ubrl> iMadper|nPlus6: ⇪ application/octet-stream
<abc_> iMadper|nPlus6: 求 vps 提供商名字
<iMadper|nPlus6> abc_: 私信给你?
<abc_> iMadper|nPlus6: 好
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 60到200K上下浮动
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: ...
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, lol
<abc_> iMadper|nPlus6: 不愧是老阿訇！
<iMadper|nPlus6> abc_: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper|nPlus6> abc_: 这么好的vps, 不买还是人?
<abc_> iMadper|nPlus6: 👍
<lishoujun> 刚刚更新了 icedove  发现又变回 thunderbird 了，mozilla现在和debian达成共识了？
<happyaron> iMadper|nPlus6: 不清楚
<violetzijing> iMadper|nPlus6, 我又在刷 bios，bibibi
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 16.04 Thinkpad 没有声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482910 64位的系统，输入命令alsamixer查看声卡，不过不行，上网说要把当前用户添加到audio组才有权限，我添加了(sudo adduser user audio），不过没用。 isevenun@isevenun-ThinkPad-E470:~$ alsamixer cannot open mixer: 没有
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubantu16.04升级16.10后报错，求助......  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482912 请问题大神升级ubantu16.10后报message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying错误，有什么办法解决啊？具体表现为点文件管理中的“最近使用的”就会报这个错误。QQ图片201702211511
<^k^>  ─> 15.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsasg — 2017-02-21 15:07
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: .
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 求推荐工作啊
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: 问个正事，ip rule去查路由表，查不到的话，会继续低优先级的rule不
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 会吧
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 你遇到不降级的情况了?
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: 不对，傻了
<huntxu> 有default怎么可能查不到呢 =.=
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: table是8位数对吧？
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 不晓得...
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: 矬
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 好像我这是第二次跟你说了, 网络这块儿问基蛙和斩斩...
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: n+6可以去环中国游啊，不着急工作
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 你总是觉得我是搞网络的....
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 这是错觉....
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 都可以游欧洲了啊
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: 你们这些大拿，总是这样对待新手号码
<huntxu> *好吗
<IsoaSFlus> n+6是啥
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 被开除的意思.
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: 好像现代不是8位了
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 改16位了?
 * iMadper|nPlus6 反正我也不知道
<huntxu> 不知道咧
<huntxu> 也可能原来就不是8位，只不过它一直用253/4/5，我以为它是8位而已
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: 那你接下来准备干嘛，0.5人民币有偿教编程吗
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 是啊, 等我司落实开除我这件事, 我就开始开班, 5毛钱的编程入门.
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 会不会饿死?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: 那不是还没让你走吗……你这id骗人
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 已经找我谈话了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: n+6的钱可以买很多馒头了，饿不死
<iMadper|nPlus6> 卧槽, 好想买奥巴大三元...
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 裁员之后当然首先买镜头了!
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: 就喜欢看你们这种优等生吹逼叫惨
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: 如果到时候我还活着一定找你教我写大蟒蛇
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 你资质这么高, 自己去看cs61b的视频就能学会了啊
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 错了, cs61a
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: cs61a一开始就讲python, 然后开始讲怎么用python组织代码写个东西出来.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: 你看你这教学班一点诚意都没有
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 很快就学完了, 然后你就可以开班了
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 我还没开班呢啊.
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 我只是给你一个额外的建议.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: 还好意思收5毛钱，这么贵！
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 我都没找你收钱啊.
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 开班当然就不用你上cs61a了, 就是我来讲了
 * IsoaSFlus 学什么编程，我要学投胎学
 * IsoaSFlus 下辈子当个什么富二代官二代
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: 很久远的文档没更新大概是，现在可以用0xffffffff，不过rtnetlink用有符号的数去查，所以是2**31 =.=
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 糊涂许叔你今年够30没?
<huntxu> 周岁还每到
<huntxu> 没＊
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新人想问一下 ubuntu 16.04 用vmware 安装完后 无法连网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482913 ubuntu 16.04 用vmware 安装完后 无法连网 扇形一直是空白的 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkanee — 2017-02-21 18:22
<lsc> lshw 看看有没有网络设备，有的话，ifconfig * up 试试，再看看RX有没有数据接收
<lsc> 16.04版本的Ubuntu就是个麻烦，能丢就丢，否则各种问题会让你崩溃。
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: 测试了一下貌似可以到2**32了，大概rtnl改了 =.=
<huntxu> 哦，不是rtnl的锅，是iproute2自己的问题
<iMadper|nPlus6> huntxu: 你都看iproute2的commit了啊?
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: 不是啊，我看到serverfault有人说iproute2用了符号数，2.6内核是2**32
<iMadper|nPlus6> 昂...
<huntxu> iMadper|nPlus6: 然后看iproute2的代码已经是__u32 table了
<huntxu> Date:   Fri Aug 11 00:14:51 2006 +0200
<huntxu>     Add support for larger number of routing tables
<huntxu> 网上流传的文档太误人子弟了
<lsc> Linux的问题千奇百怪，差不多的问题，原因可能千差万别，没什么好奇怪的。
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox内存不能为read  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482914 为了在办公室使用上awk编写的小程序，在win7上安装了virtualbox，并虚拟一个linuxmint。结果很容易崩溃，太不稳定了。 换成Vm player会不会稳定很多？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2017-02-21 19:02
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<cyw> 水电费sdfsss
<cyw> 不好意思
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 如何使用英伟达的显卡功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482915 安装的centos7系统，不知道能不能像windows那样使用英伟达控制器，设置分辨率，请教大神详细教程 统计信息: 发表于 由 wendyguun — 2017-02-21 20:52
<cyw> 这个hexchat输入框是黑的 = =
<cyw> 请问linux驱动开发有推荐的书吗
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助 联想G40-80安装后进不去系统 附图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482917 联想G40-80 CPU I5-5257U，集成显卡。 原本WIN7系统，装好双系统，分区为 /boot 300M ， / 30G ，/home 40G ， /swap 4G。均为逻辑分区。 BIOS+MBR 启动后只有光标在左上角闪烁，如果选择恢复模
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助 联想G40-80安装后进不去系统 附图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482917 联想G40-80 CPU I5-5257U，集成显卡。 原本WIN7系统，装好双系统，分区为 /boot 300M ， / 30G ，/home 40G ， /swap 4G。均为逻辑分区。 BIOS+MBR 启动后只有光标在左上角闪烁，如果选择恢复模
<lsc> grub进去了是吗？
<lsc> 你grub没装好，先看看是不是多硬盘，反正重装grub
<abc__> lsc: 那个是机器人……
<abc__> lsc: 你可以进那个帖子里面进行帮助
<IsoaSFlus> 日，今天破纪录了，在实验室待到现在才回寝室
<IsoaSFlus> 强迫症不适合当程序员
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 太適合了
<yongtao> WQQ
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-22
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 很适合初学者的书《linux入门很简单》，推荐新手下载阅读。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482919 偶然在群里看到一本pdf的《linux入门很简单》，内容通俗易懂，语言诙谐幽默。 这本书从Linux的起源讲起，很适合初学者。放到这里供大家下载学
<^k^>  ─> 习。 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1miob42s 统计信息: 发表于 由 幸福和钱无关 — 2017-02-22 9:30
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 搞杀毒的卡巴斯基赚不到钱就做了个系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482921 官方说不基于Linux，很安全，欢迎吐槽。 http://m.thecover.cn/news_details.html? ... &id=249752 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2017-02-22 9:57
<MangHuoEr> iMadper|nPlus6: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6950204/ 这啥 ...
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ CASIO 卡西欧 E-Y200BK 电子词典+Logitech 罗技 M275 无线鼠标 2170元包邮（下单立减、需领码）_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, iMadper|nPlus6 为啥电子词典还有市场
<MangHuoEr> 不知道啊， 给学生家长卖的？
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 不如点读机能忽悠人啊
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 可以忽悠家长说这个不如手机上瘾啊
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 不过我玩游戏就是从电子词典开始的
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 多少人当年都用电子词典玩游戏。。
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 对啊
<MangHuoEr> 那才叫个沉迷
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 把兄弟 : "哥,哥,咱们要做把兄弟！以后你就是我把兄弟了！" "嘿,成啊！你这韩国小子,哪 学来咱这中国词儿啊！" "今天中文家教教的 ！" "教你'把兄弟'的意思了?" "不是,教的 是另个的词！'把兄弟'是我自己悟出来的！" "那你中文老师教你的是哪个词?" "把妹！"
<yuser> a
<IsoaSFlus> b
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在chrome中使用flash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482922 如果你有代理，以此命令启动chrome: google-chrome-stable --proxy-server="socks5://127.0.0.1:1080" 在chrome中输入: chrome://components/ 在Adobe Flash Player下点击按钮： 检查是否有更新 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuiv — 2017-02-22 13
<^k^>  ─> :42
<IsoaSFlus> mpv出安卓版了啊……
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Florence (florence) 0.6.2的配置信息放在哪里?删掉所有~/下文件还是能恢复?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482923 Florence (florence) 0.6.2的配置信息放在哪里?删掉所有~/下文件还是能恢复? 删掉"/.config/dconf/user"之后第一次运行是默认配置,但第二次运行就恢复之前的配置
<^k^>  ─> 了 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-22 13:51
<iMadper|nPlus6> violetzijing: 可能手机太多游戏吧.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 usrp b205mini usb3.0 不识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482924 各们大神，本人在ubuntu 16.04系统下，使用usrp b205mini时，想通过usb3.0连接，期望得到56M发送带宽，但只能烧写固件，然后就失败，再重试就无法找到硬件，本人电脑具有usb3.0功能，vmware 10.0.
<^k^>  ─> 3,此外，usb2.0下时是可以识别usrp b205mini的，并且可以使用gnuradio，希望知道的人帮帮忙。 …
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  14:42
<zfh> oo
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Florence (florence) 0.6.2的配置信息放在哪里?删掉所有~/下文件还是能恢复?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482926 Florence (florence) 0.6.2的配置信息放在哪里?删掉所有~/下文件还是能恢复? 删掉"/.config/dconf/user"之后第一次运行是默认配置,但第二次运行就恢复之前的配置
<^k^>  ─> 了 好像是dconf的问题 strace跟踪到了一些新的dconf文件删掉之后还是一样,第二次就"复活" Co …
<IsoaSFlus>  晚上好
<IsoaSFlus> 好冷啊
<Yoo-4x> Lol，是的
<iMadper|nPlus6> MangHuoEr: .
<iMadper|nPlus6> MangHuoEr: 看我的新名字, 是不是特别的喜庆
<violetzijing> 饿
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助！ubuntu16.04软件卸载问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482928 当我在终端输入sudo apt-get upgrade时这样了 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在计算更新... 完成 下列软件包是自动安装的并
<^k^>  ─> 且现在不需要了： linux-headers-4.4.0-59 linux-headers-4.4.0-59-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-62 linux-headers- …
<iMadper|nPlus6> claw-starve: 去吃点儿吧.
<claw-starve> iMadper|nPlus6, 快 down class 了
<MangHuoEr> iMadper|nPlus6: 是啊
<iMadper|nPlus6> claw-starve: .
<iMadper|nPlus6> MangHuoEr: .
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: Linux下usb设备也有权限的吗
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 有啊.
<claw-starve> iMadper|nPlus6, https://github.com/shimohq/chinese-programmer-wrong-pronunciation
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - shimohq/chinese-programmer-wrong-pronunciation: 中国程序员容易发音错误的单词
 * claw-starve 看到 suite 笑出声，悦姐纠正我好久
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: 有什么常用的方法改权限吗
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 你想做啥?
<iMadper|nPlus6> claw-starve: 所以人家是人生赢家
<iMadper|nPlus6> claw-starve: 而你只能做oem
<claw-starve> iMadper|nPlus6, 自杀了自杀了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: 用libusb访问一个设备提示没有权限
<iMadper|nPlus6> claw-starve: 欢迎加入失败者自杀行列.
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 哦, 写udev规则, 然后group="xxx"
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 然后让你的程序也用那个组的权限执行
<iMadper|nPlus6> IsoaSFlus: 这是比较常见的方法.
 * iMadper|nPlus6 当然, 我在胡说. 
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|nPlus6: 明白了
<iMadper|nPlus6> claw-starve: linaro的code review真好用. 比gayhub简单多了...
<iMadper|nPlus6>  
<claw-starve> iMadper|nPlus6, 什么，还有比 gayhub 还好用的 code review？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助！ubuntu16.04软件包问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482929 按照网上的步骤安装chrome浏览器时，输入sudo apt-get upgrade 时，终端显示： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在计算更新... 完
<^k^>  ─> 成 下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了： linux-headers-4.4.0-59 linux-headers-4.4.0-59-gener …
<iMadper|nPlus6> claw-starve: 不知道你能不能访问...
<iMadper|nPlus6> claw-starve: 应该都可以的.
<claw-starve> iMadper|nPlus6, 能，我瞅瞅
<iMadper|nPlus6> claw-starve: 直接用git命令提交review/设置reviewer之类的.
<iMadper|nPlus6> claw-starve: gayhub应该也可以?
<claw-starve> iMadper|nPlus6, gayhub 没试过用命令提交 review那些
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • xvkbd无法触发fcitx的SHIFT_RSHIFT热键?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482931 xvkbd无法触发fcitx的SHIFT_RSHIFT热键? Code: [Hotkey] # Trigger Input Method TriggerKey=SHIFT_RSHIFT 物理键盘按右Shift正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-22 17:54
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆笑有才的校园小笑话 : 一次买凉皮回宿舍后,去别的宿舍溜了一圈,回来发现舍友在吃我的凉皮。她们见我回来,其中一人对我说:你怎么才回来?凉皮都凉了！
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好好好
<Venique> 晚上好
<IsoaSFlus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/uHZKxHdb/Screenshot_2017-02-22-22-03-10.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-23
<lishoujun> 早
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<claw-starve> IsoaSFlus, 哦雅思米
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx谷歌输入法第二个候选字经常是个…是个什么鬼？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482932 xubuntu16.10 x64安装的fcitx谷歌拼音输入法，在输入拼音的时候，候选字栏目第二个候选字经常是个省略号… 选择这个…时，又没有任何反应。 这究竟是个什么鬼
<^k^>  ─> ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-02-23 11:05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 年轻时也干过 : 某兄在别人的果园里偷无花果,不料被主人当场抓祝主人问他:你怎么一大把年纪了还偷别人的果子吃。 此人赶紧申辩:不,您说错了,我年轻时也干过。
<tone>  - -#
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: .
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 还不下班?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手求助。。安装双系统后启动项没有win7  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482935 WIN7 系统安装完ubuntu之后，启动项如下： *Ubuntu Ubuntu高级选项 Memory test(xxxxxx) Memory test(xxxxxx,xxxxxx) Windows Recovery Enviroment (loader) Windows 8 (loader) 并没有win7的启动项，点进“Windows 8
<^k^>  ─> (loader)”之后跳出来打页面上显示有： The Boot Configuration Data For your PC is missing or contains er …
<Venique> ^k^:  uefi or legacy bios安装？
<iMadper> Venique: 这是机器人.
<iMadper> Venique: 从论坛抓帖子而已
<Venique> iMadper: 哦
<Venique> iMadper:  interesting
<iMadper> Venique: 听不懂. interxxx是啥?
<iMadper> 英文?
<Venique> iMadper:  英文:有趣
<iMadper> Venique: 哦哦, 我要记下这个词
<Venique> iMadper:  ...
<iMadper> Venique: ing是说现在很有趣嘛? 正在很有趣?
<Venique> iMadper: 形容词，这个词就长这样，来自interest
<iMadper> Venique: 哦哦... 有点儿难... 我尽量记住....
<gebjgd> iMadper, 你英文什麼時候這麼好了
<gebjgd> iMadper, 膜哈的人這句必須會的
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我会naive就够了爱
<Venique> gebjgd: 还有 i am angry
<gebjgd> Venique, too simple
<Venique> too young too simple, sometime naive
<Venique> sometimes
<iMadper> gebjgd: naÏve
<iMadper> gebjgd: naïve
<gebjgd> Venique, 好棒
<iMadper> time后面还可以接s?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 大佬又装
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: ... ...
<hmz365> 😃
<hmz365> 👿
<hmz365> ^o^
<hmz365> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/23/58aed0336188c.jpg
<hmz365> chihchun ^ω^
<godzilla_> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> godzilla_:点点点.  20:45
<godzilla_> 刚搜索到这个服务器
<godzilla_> 什么意思？
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 新建的VPSubuntu 服务器 ，不到一分钟，就被SSH暴力扫描，求原因！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482938 我建了四个服务器做测试，打算正式使用之前，检测了一下安全情况，发现大量IP来ssh的22端口暴力破解root密码。我就重新换了VPS的IP，重做了新
<iMadper> ...
<maplebeats> ..
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 晚上好
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 早上好
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 早.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 媒婆, 你来啦
<iMadper> maplebeats: 升senior了吗?
<maplebeats> 什么贵
<maplebeats> 升个屁
<iMadper> maplebeats: ... ...
<maplebeats> iMadper: 惨
<maplebeats> 不
<maplebeats> 忍
<maplebeats> x
<iMadper> maplebeats: 没事, x吧
<maplebeats> xxx
<maplebeats> 好烦
<maplebeats> iMadper: 有啥好玩的么
<iMadper> maplebeats: 文明?
<iMadper> maplebeats: darksoul3?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 后者好晚
<iMadper> maplebeats: 好玩
<maplebeats> darksoul3是啥
<maplebeats> 人老了只能玩那种无脑的游戏
<pipapa> The Witcher 3 ??
<iMadper> maplebeats: darksoul3就是无脑通关的游戏, 双快感爆棚
<iMadper> maplebeats: 很多出乎意料的战斗, 非常好万
<iMadper> 好玩
<iMadper> pipapa: witcher 3 +1
<maplebeats> 0 0，那么
<maplebeats> 收费不
<iMadper> maplebeats: darksoul收费啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 但是毕竟是宫崎英高的游戏啊
<maplebeats> 没钱，不玩了- -
<iMadper> maplebeats: steam上几十块啊
<maplebeats> 好吧。。。
<maplebeats> 我还是回去刷D3好了
<maplebeats> 几十块！
<iMadper> maplebeats: D3无聊啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: D3一点儿都不恐怖了.
<maplebeats> 还好吧
<maplebeats> 我玩专家模式的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 黑暗之魂3. 没玩过赶紧试试看.
<maplebeats> 黑暗之魂经常看到
<maplebeats> 但是没钱买
<maplebeats> root@jessie:~# uptime
<maplebeats>  04:26:03 up 236 days, 10:52,  2 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.69, 0.90
<maplebeats> linux还是很稳定啊
<maplebeats> 236天
<iMadper> maplebeats: 说明你的无线网卡不够新.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 够新的话你就知道驱动不稳定了.
<maplebeats> 我已经放弃无线网卡了
<maplebeats> 都是用网线直连
<gebjgd> iMadper, maplebeats 上个usb的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 恩...
<maplebeats> usb？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 折腾.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 真心不折腾
<gebjgd> 即插即用
<iMadper> gebjgd: 出门带usb啊...
<gebjgd> iMadper, 出门什么都不带
<iMadper> gebjgd: 装包的时候还得插拔一下
<maplebeats> debian怎么更新系统
<maplebeats> Debian GNU/Linux 8 \n \l
<iMadper> maplebeats: sudo apt dist-upgrade
<pipapa> iMadper:需要一个滚动更新的linux
<maplebeats> root@jessie:/home/tiantian# apt dist-upgrade
<maplebeats> Reading package lists... Done
<maplebeats> Building dependency tree
<maplebeats> Reading state information... Done
<maplebeats> Calculating upgrade... The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<maplebeats>   iceweasel
<^k^> maplebeats:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<maplebeats> 感觉不行啊
<iMadper> pipapa: 别跟我说啊, 跟媒婆说
<iMadper> maplebeats: 先换repo
<maplebeats> 我被禁言了么- -
<iMadper> maplebeats: 换成下一个版本的repo
<iMadper> maplebeats: 然后执行dist-upgrade
<gebjgd> iMadper, 别带笔记本就行了
<maplebeats> debian 8.6叫什么名字
<iMadper> maplebeats: 用stable代贴就可以...
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不需要具体的名字.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 这样就会一直跟上最新的stable.
<maplebeats> 写stable？
<iMadper> maplebeats:      http://httpredir.debian.org/debian stable main contrib
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<iMadper> maplebeats: 以前是jessie这种代号嘛, 改成stable, 以后都不用你每次换名字了
<pipapa> debian stable的内核版本是不是太低了？？
<maplebeats> 我看看会不会死。。
<maplebeats> 死了就尴尬了
<iMadper> pipapa: 那就激进点呗
<iMadper> maplebeats: 扯淡. 老子告诉你的方法会死?
<maplebeats> 毕竟是十多年前的硬件了- -
<iMadper> pipapa: 要不换成testing?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我记得adam都是用sid
<maplebeats> 果然不行了。。
<maplebeats> 估计debian8已经是最新了
<maplebeats> 升不上去了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 换成testing
<pipapa> iMadper: 只能testing ,我查了下我的网卡驱动只能是内核 4.6+的
<iMadper> pipapa: 啥网卡?
<pipapa> iMadper： 或者手动升级
<iMadper> pipapa: 只能用4.9, 之前的都没bbr
<maplebeats_> 我刚刚是被踢了么
<maplebeats_> 擦
<maplebeats_> 我看了源里的数据，果然2f已经不再支持了，所以。。。
<maplebeats_> 升级没什么用了
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 你自己掉线了
<maplebeats_> 睡觉
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • pdf 目录跳转后保持缩放？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482939 linuxmint mate 18，自带文档查看器。 每次点击目录跳转页面后，缩放都回到100%，很不方便。但不是每个pdf文件如此，LB转出的pdf就很好，其它的不行。 除了adobe reader ，还有其它阅
<^k^>  ─> 读器可推荐的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2017-02-24 2:02
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-24
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 帮忙看一下这温度和使用率正常吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482940 笔记本配置 笔记本购入时间大约是2012年，想问一下如下配置，温度和使用率正常吗？我个人感觉不太好呢？ 系统版本：ubuntu 16 LTS CPU：inter i5-2450 内存:8G 硬盘：64G SSD +500GB HDD 显卡
<^k^>  ─> ：Inter集显+NV独显 QQ截图20170224084519.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 lianshitong — 2017-02-24 8:41
<tone_> ls
<tone_> ls
<opppUser> 有人吗？
<ubrl> opppUser:点点点.  09:31
<opppUser> 同志们好，我来自宝岛日本
<hack_> test
<ubrl> hack_:点点点.  10:09
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35922.html Hold不住,无法淡定的男女爆笑 : 上周气温高,我在自家花园里脱光晒日光浴,不料我的女邻居打电话报警,结果,我被当作暴露狂被抓了……今天,我发现她也一丝不挂地在花园里晒日光浴,作为报复,我也打电话报警,结果,tmd,我被当作偷窥
<^k^>  ─> 狂再次被抓了……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 使用SCR3310读卡器读卡时，could not open port /dev/ttyUSB0:的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482942 大四做毕业设计，openlte的项目，在准备测试用的SIM时需要读取SIM的数据，可是在使用pySim读卡的时候，出现了以下的错误 Traceback (most recent call last)
<^k^>  ─> : File "./pySim-read.py", line 75, in <module> sl = SerialSimLink(device=opts.device, baudrate=opts.baudrate) File "/ …
<monway1> hi
<ubrl> monway1:点点点.  15:18
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 查看开机自启动的脚本的作业号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482943 Code: pei@linux-2he6:~> ps -e   PID TTY          TIME CMD     1 ?        00:00:02 systemd     2 ?        00:00:00 kthreadd     3 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0     5 ?        00:00:00 kworker/0:0H  
<^k^>  ─>   6 ?        00:00:00 kworker/u16:0     7 ?        00:00:03 rcu_sched     8 ?        00:00:00 rcu_ …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 用debootstrap安装新系统是否可靠?用它安装squeeze时提示某些包找不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482944 用debootstrap安装新系统是否可靠?用它安装squeeze时提示某些包找不到 那跨发行代码的安装是否存在问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-24 16:10
<IsoaSFlus> 新年好
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 求教语言和输入法配置配置文件路径  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482945 在12.04和14.04的时候，我把 ~/.conf ~/.gconf 复制到/etc/skel，然后通过FOG把系统打包并装在新的电脑上。 新同事来了登录电脑就自动从/etc/skel复制文件，语言和输入法和其它各种系统配置就
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 计算机语境下的mask该怎么理解啊前辈
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 早. 少年.
<IsoaSFlus> 大佬早，求科普
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你就按照 "覆盖" 来理解吧.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 在计算机里, 这个mask应该也有很多不同的含义吧.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 应该是，就是想问问常见的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 其实我也不知道啦
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你问一个marketing team
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你问一个marketing team的人技术问题... 不合适啊
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 又来。。。
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你这样我下次都不敢问问题了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 这可没骗你. 我转职了.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 满级转职了?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 转职流程还没走完, 不过事实上我在公司里已经开始做marketing job了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我现在的任务是, 在别的公司里推广 ubuntu 啊.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 顺便还要跟redhat的人竞争一下
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 直接花钱请五毛啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你这理解能力咋这么差呢? 我就是别人花钱请的五毛啊
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你好歹算个工头好不好
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我手底下没人啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 都得我自己来
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 也算是工头?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 给我钱我帮你吹ubuntu
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 别, 在别的地方吹都不算我业绩啊. 我只能在特定的公司里面吹.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 大佬对rtos有没有研究啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: rutou OS?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没研究...
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 实时操作系统……
<opppUser> 有做坐坐滴吗？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没玩过啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 以前rh有人定期发linux-rt的release邮件. 但是我一次都没试过
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 实时系统不是我在乎的方向啊.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我是不是该先看看操作系统……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 操作系统有啥好看的?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你不是每天都在用?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 想学一下概念, 就去看看 <操作系统概念> 或者 <现代操作系统>
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 但是其实都没用.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: ……为什么没有用
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我看过, 我觉得没用.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那咋样有用……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 学js, 研究一个小型框架, 然后自己也写个小型框架, 然后面试的时候跟面试官吹水说自己做的东西xx多厉害
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 这样去大公司也方便
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: (σ;*Д*)σ死刑！
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我说真的……这东西关乎我的毕业设计……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我也在说真的啊. 你不选热门方向, 以后工作好找吗?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我考研啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 考研之后就不需要工作了吗?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 哭了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 下棋 : "你怎么不再和泰德下棋了呢?"妻子问丈夫。 "你愿意和一个赢了棋就趾高气扬,输了棋就要骂人的人下棋吗?" "噢,当然不愿意。"妻子明白了。 "他也不愿意和这样的人下。"丈夫说。 
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 为什么Linux内核升级到4.8屏幕会闪烁？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482948 笔记本是 msi GE70 。只要将Linux的内核更新到4.8+屏幕就会闪烁，更新显卡驱动后还是闪烁。所有的发行版都会出现这样的问题。 闪烁的大致情况是只要屏幕显示的内容全部是静止的
<^k^>  ─> 就会出现像crt显示器刷频率很低的那种闪烁，如果是动态的如一直移动鼠标就不会闪。 …
<wkwing> 考研后不还是要工作，不然吃什么？
 * IsoaSFlus 我特娘的就是解决一下毕设的问题，怎么就被群起而攻之了呢？
 * IsoaSFlus 这个世界太让我心寒了
<godzilla_> 有人能看清我打的中文吗？
<wkwing> 能
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我没攻击你啊. 我只是觉得, 毕设做的东西如果能对你以后工作有帮助, 就最好了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 叔，毕设的题目是老师给的……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 瞎说
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你自己有题也可以
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 行行行，算了，谢谢
<October25> iMadper: 你毕设题目是啥哈？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 因为老机器，安了ubuntu8，什么软件都装不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482949 输入法，视频软件都没有，这个装起啦有什么用？ 有没有解决方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenglan_fzu — 2017-02-24 20:46
<pipapa> ^k^: 自己安装输入法和视频软件啊，找个适合自己的
<abc__> pipapa: 别和机器人说话……
<IsoaSFlus> pipapa: 视频软件推荐mpv
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 同样的Times New Roman字体，为什么WPS和永中Office显示效果不同？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482950 同样的Times New Roman字体，为什么WPS和永中Office显示效果不同？ WPS的效果好象更好看一点，更接近Windows中的。如果设置一些让永中的也提高显示
<^k^>  ─> 效果。 WPS： 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnmy — 2017-02-24 22:17
<maplebeats> test
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  22:27
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 视频推荐 blacked.com
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 这车我不上
<IsoaSFlus> Python能找到工作吗
<erle-> 你们吃了吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-25
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助! Ubuntu更新后无法挂载Windows下的硬盘！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482952 Ubuntu和Windows双系统，之前一直正常，在一次更新后Ubuntu下无法挂载硬盘,显示： Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sdb5: Command-line `mount "/media/sdb5"' exited with non-zero exit status 21: mou
<^k^>  ─> nt: according to mtab, /dev/sdb5 is already mounted on /media/sdb5 lsblk -f 显示： Code: tao@tao-CP65S:~$ lsblk -f …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice怎么读？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482953 LibreOffice似乎是个组合单词，怎么读呢？ 一个合适的拼读，也能有利于软件推广。 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-02-25 9:05
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: '1'对'0' : 老师讲道:"'男'跟'女'是相对的词。。。。。。"一学生打断:"照你说,'1'跟'0'也是相对的。"哈哈~```~````
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 承认犯罪 : "被告,你是否承认犯罪?" "是的,法官先生,我妻子说只要我进一次监狱,她就同意离婚。"  
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04控制中心无法打开，各种无解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482954 本来一直躲避更新，结果一次不小心还是更了，然后就各种问题： 首先是无限登录，后来通过搞定显卡驱动，重新安装ubuntu-desktop等方法解决； 然后出现了桌面冻结，通过删除~/.config，~/
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04控制中心无法打开，各种无解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482955 本来一直躲避更新，结果一次不小心还是更了，然后就各种问题： 首先是无限登录，后来通过搞定显卡驱动，重新安装ubuntu-desktop等方法解决； 然后出现了桌面冻结，通过删除~/.config，~/
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 16.04 菜单还没有完全汉化？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482957 ubuntu 16.04 菜单还没有完全汉化？ 2017-02-25 14-21-02屏幕截图.png 如上图这样 你们也是这样吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcsflilong — 2017-02-25 14:16
<Tone> 有人在吗
<ubrl> Tone:点点点.  14:23
<Tone> 我发现我的系统没有汉化完全呀
<maplebeats> Tone: 换成英文版本就好了
<maplebeats> 有人玩冒险岛2么
<Tone> 好吧   我去换成英文
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4361.html 奇怪的现象 :     阅卷时发现这样一个奇怪的现象:有张卷子只填对了一个空,而这个空在其它所有卷子上都是填错的。这不禁引发了阅卷老师的好奇心,于是当场打开密封线看了个究竟。结果令人大为发笑:那张与众不同的卷子署名
<^k^>  ─> "权力"！至于那个填空考的是什么,当然也就不言而喻了:用"权"字组词！
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • windows用户向/srv/ftp/upload上传的文件 linux用户无法查看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482958 windows用户向/srv/ftp/upload上传的文件，linux这边看到的ower是ftp daemon，其他的权限是none，导致linux这边打不开文件。求解决的方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobzhang1994 —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-02-25 17:17
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上吼啊
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 早
<Tone> - -!
<opppUser> 中国台湾国民党万岁！
<opppUser> 伟大的中华民国，三民主义万岁！
<opppUser> 蒋委员长万岁！
<opppUser> 毛主席千岁
<Tone>  什么玩应
<opppUser> 共产党千岁！
<opppUser> 这位仁兄，看样你是无党派人士
<Tone> 我共党
<Tone> 我现在遇到一个问题  我用的是ubuntu 16.04.2  语言环境是中文  但是我的unity菜单就是英文的为什么
<IsoaSFlus> Tone 去论坛发贴吧
<Tone> 我已经发了 坐等高手解决呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qd2IYxd4AADI2nG9roQAALrFgHa1ZgAAMjy467.jpg 超人侠、蜘蛛侠、蝙蝠侠齐现江湖了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没关系 : 妻:老公,我新烫的头发看起来会不会很丑? 夫:不会,你的丑跟头发没关系！ 
<mugebjgd> Tone, 没遇到
<erle-> 你们好
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-26
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 成功专家 : 成功专家有日在演讲台上说:「把每一天都当成生命末日般去努力,一定会成功的。」 听众:「才不要,那天天说的话岂不都是遗言了呢。」
<KiritoTRw> Hello?
<October25> Hello
<ubrl> October25:点点点.  09:53
<NightlySky> morining
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ssh登录的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482960 最近几个月出现了一个状况。每次登录ssh后，大约15分钟开始，从键盘输入任何东西，都不显示在控制台上。 在登录成功的15分钟内，可以输入命令，服务器也有响应。 今天有空提出来。 请问，这个是什
<^k^>  ─> 么原因？ 墙的新特征吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-02-26 9:51
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 如何实时获取电源事件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482961 在笔记本电脑的外接电源停电时，如何实时获取这个电源事件？然后再按设定的时间或电量，执行关机程序 非实时的我看可以用acpi命令， acpi -a可以看到外接电源状态。但是，这样就只
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • linuxmint系统的boot无空闲空间。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482962 用了一年多的时间，结果boot分区就被塞满了。如何安全地删除已不用的内核？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2017-02-26 12:36
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 水牛爱吃鱼 : 孙子,"爷爷,水牛是啥样子?" 爷爷:"水牛跟普通牛长的差不多,不同的是它喜欢在水中生活。" 孙子:"噢,我懂啦,它一定是喜欢吃鱼吧。"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 外网地址与路由器的显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482963 上网方式很简单：无线路由器 + adsl拨号 路由器地址 192.168.1.1 登录后 在本机上 curl ip.gs 当前 IP：111.39.103.60 traceroute sina.com.cn traceroute to sina.com.cn (202.108.33.60), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets 1 ro
<^k^>  ─> uter.asus.com (192.168.1.1) 0.324 ms 0.330 ms 0.379 ms 2 100.65.0.1 (100.65.0.1) 2.920 ms 2.980 ms 3.254 ms 3 * * * 4 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • xl2tpd连接失败可以发在这么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482964 VirtualBox安装的Lubuntu 16.10 桌面版配置xl2tpd，完全复制wiki中vps教程的xl2tpd配置，没有配置ipsec。配置完xl2tpd用手机连接失败。 xltpd -D 显示的信息，看不太懂，求指教 Code: root@yy-V
<^k^>  ─> irtualBox:/home/yy# xl2tpd -D xl2tpd[1714]: IPsec SAref does not work with L2TP kernel mode yet, enabling force users …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 有什么能直接跟随鼠标的屏幕放大镜?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482965 有什么能直接跟随鼠标的屏幕放大镜? xzoom还需要去"拖",不仅操作麻烦,而且部分菜单什么的无法适用(焦点一变就菜单消失) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-26 15:55
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • xzoom调位置无效,是我用法不对还是xzoom的Bug?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482966 xzoom调位置无效,是我用法不对还是xzoom的Bug? apt-get source xzoom看到里面的源码有使用这个函数: https://tronche.com/gui/x/xlib/utilitie ... metry.html 然后得出以下用法: Code: xzoom -geometry +350+50 x
<^k^>  ─> zoom没有报错提示,但窗口位置依然无法控制? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-26 16: …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 进不去笨兔兔了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482967 联想笔记本win7+ubuntu16.04六十四位双系统，用了近一年。今天开机出现这个页面，如何解决？ 重启一样，但win7系统好使。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2017-02-26 17:08
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 请问电信netkeeper没有linux版怎么联网啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482968 请问电信netkeeper没有linux版怎么联网啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 yibingxiong — 2017-02-26 17:27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31248.html 都是三个字 : 恋人间:我愿意 朋友间:你放心 邻居间:有我呢 亲戚间:我很忙……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 是不是每升一次内核就得重装一次显卡驱动？为啥老循环登录？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482970 今天ubuntu14 提示升级，升完重启发现Nvidia 9500GT（很老的显卡）驱动已经掉了，并且循环登录，没办法换回老内核，不知道怎么处理，请大家多
<^k^>  ─> 多指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cheerland — 2017-02-26 21:33
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何mount时dir会作为挂载点出现,umount之后dir随之消失  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482973 如何mount时dir会作为挂载点出现,umount之后dir随之消失 不知是否是自己记错了,以前看man mount 时好像有过类似表述 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-27 6:38
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-19
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 关于显示器的分辨率问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486772 2018-02-19 07-47-37 的屏幕截图.png 新人求助，为什么我分辨率最高才1024x768_60.00 统计信息: 发表于 由 K1ller_LOVEGEM — 2018-02-19 7:49
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17313.html 什么做的? : 一街边有两档摆摊的。一个正在卖包的,大声喊:"我的菠萝包,真得是由菠萝做的。" 另外一个卖西饼的不示弱,大喊:"我的多士,真得由'屎'做的！！！ "
<snpresent> hi
<ubrl> snpresent:点点点.  12:31
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ./bootstrap  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486773 virtual box导入虚拟电脑后，运行安装时./bootstrap 提示 command not found。虚拟电脑在别的电脑上试过，正常。谢谢帮助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 flinglee — 2018-02-19 13:06
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • Ubuntu一键美化脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486774 https://github.com/ltoddy/ubuntu-beautification-scripts 最近在做关于ubuntu一键美化的脚本，有人有兴趣一起来做吗。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ltoddy — 2018-02-19 14:27
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2pCGIdHZ4AACbz_y3NaIAALrBAAGk4sAAJvn385.jpg 要不要和我一起去挖煤
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rL-INbGeAACqk3RCNY4AALrSAHxMVoAAKqr374.jpg 少爷醒醒,来,笑一个
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 必须等待 : 列车上,列车员对乘客说:"只有所有乘客同意,才能抽烟。" "可车厢里只有我一个人！ "乘客抗议说。 "遇到这种情况,必须等待,等到有人来！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-20
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我不爱你！！ : 我不爱你！但我不敢说！我怕我说了,你马上就会死去！你不怕死！但我怕你死了,再也没有人像你一样的爱我！！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 受骗记 : 某甲东游,路遇一小贩,小贩问:"可要ＶＣＤ?" 某甲神情木然,作不屑状。 贩乃低声耳语:"有很好看的！ " 某甲明其意,心中大喜,贩领之至无人处,遂成交。 数日後,某甲返,忙抵实验室欲赏之。忽见屏幕前现出一行大字:"小学语文课本第三册！ " 某甲大呼上当
<^k^>  ─> ,遂晕倒。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 自我介绍 : "大家好,我是白素贞！" "我是小青！" "我们是S.H.E！"
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • AMD显卡驱动安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486776 k1ller@LOVEGEM:~/下载/amdgpu-pro-17.50-511655 $ ./amdgpu-install -y Unsupported OS 显示不支持的系统怎么办，换系统吗？ 全部按照AMD官网的安装方法来的。 系统：k1ller@LOVEGEM:~/下载/amdgpu-pro-17.50-511655 $ screenfetch k1ller
<^k^>  ─> @LOVEGEM eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee OS: elementary OS 0.4.1 loki eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.13.0-35-generi …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高手  :     当马拉多那用后来被戏称"上帝之手"的手球将球打进了对方打门后,却没被裁判发现,这粒的进球惹恼了评论员:评论员愤愤地叫道:"上帝呀,他真是个大球星,连扣篮的动作都这么娴熟~~~~~!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 关于福尔摩斯和柯南 : 福尔摩斯和柯南绝对有奸情！ 柯南去哪哪就有死人！ 哪死人福尔摩斯就去哪！ 所以……
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-21
<^k^> 新  Mint • Wine 3.0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486780 Wine 3.0 Stable Released – Install on Debian, Ubuntu and Linux Mint https://www.tecmint.com/install-wine-on ... inux-mint/ ~ $ sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ trusty main' [sudo] password for m: ~ $ sudo apt-get update パッケージリストを読み込
<^k^>  ─> んでいます... 完了 W: Duplicate sources.list entry https://dl.winehq.org/wine-b
<gfxmode> 冒个泡  新年快乐  过年好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没有热度的情侣冷段子 : 女朋友今天一天没回我信息,打电话也不接,我非常担心她的安全。刚刚发短信才知道她跟其他男人在一起呢,知道她没事我就放心了。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 求助，不知道为什么报了错python+numpy+matplotlib  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486781 装了sublime之后又装了Anaconda.和numpy 与matplotlib。然后写了代码测试就报错了。大神帮忙看看，谢谢了 安装完之后，测试一下环境，即python+numpy+matplotlib。报错详
<^k^>  ─> 情在附件 统计信息: 发表于 由 df1360 — 2018-02-21 11:32
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • uefi模式下安装ubuntu17.10 详细记录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486782 目前越来越多的笔记本， 或者是台式机都支持uefi模式， 甚至很多已经默认在uefi模式下工作， 有的已经不在兼容传统模式了。现我就将我在新买的联想本本上折腾安装ubu
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • uefi模式下安装ubuntu17.10 详细记录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486783 目前越来越多的笔记本， 或者是台式机都支持uefi模式， 甚至很多已经默认在uefi模式下工作， 有的已经不在兼容传统模式了。现我就将我在新买的联想本本上折腾安装ub
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 倒 霉 : 天啊！你的冰淇淋里掉进了一只苍蝇！ 算它倒霉,它会被冻死的！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 副机师 : 机场指挥塔值班员,听到一个直升飞机驾驶员,一本正经地报告他已经把直升飞机定在某方位上空 1000米。 "那怎么可以?"有个声音气急败坏地插进来说,"那正是我停留的地方！ "好一阵子,谁都紧张得没有讲话,随后,原先的那个驾驶员的声音传了过来:"傻瓜,你
<^k^>  ─> 是我的副机师啊！ "
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 山西的 : 老万在北京逛街,有个人问他是什么地方的人,老万说:"万荣的。"北京人说不知道万荣这么个地方,老万就说:"万荣你都不知道,和你们这儿报社看门房的二虎一个县的呀。"回了儿子家,老万把这事跟儿子讲了,儿子说:"以后到了大地方,不要说自己是万荣的,就说是
<^k^>  ─> 山西的。"老万记在心头,回万荣时在太原转车,又有人问他是什么地方的人,老万说:"我是 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 留半小时 :     黄球迷:请问你们球队为何规定晚上11点钟关门,而不是10点半呢? 傻教练:因为我们球队门口那家歌舞厅要10点半才关 门,我当然要留半个小时的走路时间给队员。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu 17 开机后停留在黑色的页面（全屏只有左上角有一个下短横闪烁）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486784 萌新一枚，安装了win10 和 ubuntu 17 的双系统，在一次使用ubuntu的过程中强按电源键直接关机，再次打开想要进入ubuntu的时候便一直停留在以下页面：（
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-22
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 无须狗 : 一税官瞽（瞎眼）目者,恐人骗他,凡货船过关,必要逐一摸验,方得放心。一日,有贩羊者至,规例羊有税,狗无税,尽将羊角锯去,充狗过关。官用手摸着项下胡须,乃大怒曰:"这些奴才,明来骗我。明明是一船羊,狗是何曾出须的！ "
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oAmIdyNOAAEio_hAf0EAALrHgCnGQAAASK7449.jpg 你看偶是不是很帅！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • RAID1 on luks 还是 luks on RAID1  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486785 公司的敏感数据，需要加密和做RAID1 问题来了，最底层的分区是先做RAID1，还是先luks加密呢，那种比较科学？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjint5 — 2018-02-22 13:28
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 高手请进：chrome如何取得本页面的所有urls？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486786 如题， 需要下载优酷的157个同播单的视频， 如何在chrome里面一次性批量取得？ 貌似不是很难， 迅雷不是有批量下载工具？ 就是差不多的意思，批量把url写入txt里面。 高手
<^k^>  ─> 来看。 谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yubinalice — 2018-02-22 13:55
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐过年好啊
<roylez> harajuku: 上班有啥好的
<harajuku> roylez: 我爱工作 工作使我快乐
<roylez> harajuku: 壕别显摆了
<harajuku> roylez: 正经说, 放假没啥意思
<roylez> harajuku: 我没放假
<harajuku> roylez: :)
<master> 我明天才放假
<master> 我恨工作，工作使我生命流逝
<harajuku> 不工作, 生命也是一样的流逝
<^k^> 新  UbuntuKylin • 今天下载试用ubuntukylin感觉非常不错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486787 相当长时间没有体验过ubuntukylin了，因为之前的体验相当不好。 新年刚上班，事情不多，于是到ubuntukylin下载试用。 新的桌面环境，集成常用中文软件，整体运行速度也很快，应该说是非常
<^k^>  ─> 不错的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2018-02-22 15:05
<master> harajuku: 不一样
<harajuku> 一样, 都没有意义
<freeflying> roylez: 乐乐居然还活着
<harajuku> freeflying: 侯总过年好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfxmode> 大家过年好呀
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-23
<nyfair> lol，还有这么多bot
<titan_al> _  _     _  _   _ _
<titan_al> _  _     _  _   _ _
<titan_al> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<titan_al> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<titan_al> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<titan_al> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<titan_al> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` / __|
<titan_al> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` / __|
<ubrl> titan_al:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<titan_al> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | (_| | | | | | | (_| \__ \
<titan_al> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | (_| | | | | | | (_| \__ \
<titan_al> |_||_|   |_||_| |_|_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\__,_|___/
<titan_al> |_||_|   |_||_| |_|_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\__,_|___/
<titan_al> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<titan_al> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<titan_al> shengyao freeflying farseerfc alexxey kingkongmok lifeai maclin inara Meow-J_ if_e1se gfxmode farfatfay kingbo huntxu ubot9 jingjinghack happyaron syq_ chenshaoju fivesheep wenfeng EtherNet- Kei_N PowaBanga tonghuix yloves scateu dantmnf ubuntulog labrador chihchun roylez Taggnostr NewCliCker sinxccc darkwhite BenjaminDeuter toxync11 bordeaux_facile_ infinite cvhc `z Zesty_ Azurewrath leo_song_ Chobits uuair exc3pt1on wych moonkyang phoenixlzx mayli Ke
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<gfxmode> 现在频道上面应该没人吧
<microcai> 這個頻道還有人嗎?
<microcai> yrdy
<liuzhican> version
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-24
<hanmeimei> 上次来这个channel是12年前。。
<microcai> 12 年啦!
<microcai> 2006 å¹´?
 * zhiping 
 * zhiping 
<lee> hello
<ubrl> lee:点点点.  22:32
<yhy9630> 手残执行了 sudo rm -rf var/lib/dpkg
<yhy9630> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-25
<freshman> 大家好
<ubrl> freshman:点点点.  13:15
<major1989> wc
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-19
<madper> HowIsItGoing: 蛙蛙好
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-20
<whale> 我有一个在WINDOWS下的字典文件， 谁知道怎么把它里面的内容提取出来， 加入到GOLDDICT中
<whale> I have a dictionary runing on windows , how can i dismantle it and join it's content to my golddict
<iMadper`> whale: 是goldendict支持的格式吗?
<iMadper> whale: https://pasteboard.co/I20hU9v.png
<iMadper> qiao: .
<iMadper> qiao: 起来嗨啊
<whale> 是这样的， 文件我已经打开了， ，但我知道那个文件是字典文件，而且和GOLDDICT里面介绍的格式不一样，
<qiao> iMadper: 膜拜大佬
<whale> 不知道，
<qiao> iMadper: 工作不饱和啊你
<iMadper> whale: 我给你发的图是gd支持的格式的列表. 如果你的字典不是这里面的格式的,
<iMadper> 那就不行了吧
<qiao> iMadper: 下周回北京，约个饭 :)
<iMadper> qiao: yoooo
<iMadper> qiao: 你丫又去哪儿浪了?
<whale> 对这个IRC不太熟，我还没看到
<iMadper> qiao: 最近饭有点儿多啊
<qiao> iMadper: 没啊，一直在家里呢
<iMadper> qiao: 之前公司同事离职也要请吃饭
<iMadper> whale: https://pasteboard.co/I20hU9v.png
<qiao> iMadper: 我能去哪浪啊。。
<whale> 谢谢， 我先看看
<qiao> iMadper: 不能出去浪了，的给娃攒点奶粉钱了
<iMadper> qiao: 也是啊
<iMadper> qiao: 娃预产期出来了吗?
<whale> 问题就在这儿， 我打开的字典文件， 没有上面的格式的，
<qiao> iMadper: 7月底
<iMadper> whale: 那就不行了啊
<iMadper> qiao: 真快啊
<iMadper> qiao: 想一想咱俩前后脚到的rh
<qiao> iMadper: 再5个月了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你现在竟然都要孩子了
<qiao> iMadper: 是呀。。
<qiao> iMadper: 所以嘛，你也抓紧了
<iMadper> qiao: 不
<iMadper> qiao: 养不起
<iMadper> qiao: 工作也不稳定
<iMadper> qiao: 赚不到钱
<iMadper> qiao: 而且我老婆也不想要孩子
<iMadper> qiao: 这事儿还是听我老婆的
<whale> 现在不是说， 国家有补贴了么
<whale> 生得越多，奖得越多
<iMadper> whale: 房子都住不下啊
<iMadper> whale: 有了孩子, 就得把书房给腾出来给孩子... 舍不得
<whale> 哈哈， 正好买房啊， 国家都为你想好了，
<iMadper> whale: 而且也没时间放在自己的兴趣爱好上了
<iMadper> whale: 国家并不让我买房啊
<qiao> iMadper: 你还可以再等几年
<iMadper> qiao: 是的, 我是这么想的
<iMadper> qiao: 等过两年找个通州的工作, 不这么累了
<iMadper> qiao: 就可以多点时间放在家里, 到时候要个孩子
<iMadper> qiao: 现在可以考虑养只猫
<qiao> iMadper: 哈哈，可以猫狗一起
<qiao> iMadper: 人生赢家
<iMadper> qiao: 别, 没时间遛狗啊
<iMadper> qiao: 现在时间最少啊
<iMadper> qiao: 你这一波算是踏实了
<iMadper> qiao: 接下来在rh养老带娃, 人生赢家
<iMadper> qiao: 可怜我还在四处漂泊
<qiao> iMadper: 还得等到7月份，娃生了再说
<qiao> iMadper: 不不不，其实下来变数才开始。。 ：）
<iMadper> qiao: 等明天我给你一份儿简历, 我带的一个应届生, 投贵司一个开发岗. this boy is a genius.
<qiao> iMadper: 好呀
<whale> 刚才 那个字典拆开是这样的， https://pasteboard.co/I20qLYP.png
<iMadper> whale: 我的理解是, 如果你想导入, 那么不需要自己解压
<whale> 格式不一样啊，
<whale> 原来的是一个ISO字典文件，
<iMadper> whale: 格式不一样就没办法啊
<iMadper> qiao: 我曹, 我刚反应过来, 你丫这是回来过年还在放假???
<iMadper>  qiao: 这么晚还不上班去????
<qiao> iMadper: 呃。。。 你这。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 票不好买么，这不。过了15了买到票了 :)
<iMadper> qiao: .................................
<iMadper> qiao: 年假20天了?
<qiao> iMadper: 没，最近一直在家办公着
<iMadper> qiao: 年前也不好买啊, 你这前后得括了20天啊
<iMadper> qiao: 哦
<iMadper> qiao: ccui真是好老板啊
<qiao> iMadper: 我这不有其他情况么。。 (滑稽
<iMadper> qiao: 啥时候升首席啊?
<qiao> iMadper: 还没那本事呢。。 你过来我看可以 :)
<iMadper> qiao: 别闹, 贵司根本看不上我啊
<iMadper> qiao: 这不刚被拒还没一个月呢吗
<iMadper> qiao: 我隐约记得rh是title guide. 写清楚每个级别晋升时间和要求?
<qiao> iMadper: 你那是他们部门的损失
<qiao> iMadper: 到P 的要求太高了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 首先你的参加各种high level的会议
<qiao> iMadper: 还有balabala一大堆的要求
<iMadper> qiao: P现在不是比以前多了?
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，现在有好几个
<iMadper> qiao: 趁着ibm融合你们之前, 赶紧申请
<iMadper> qiao: 我怀疑ibm的流程更繁琐
<qiao> iMadper: 估计不太干的上，说是19年完成合并
<iMadper> qiao: 以前只有suse卖来卖去, 想不到rh也会卖
<qiao> iMadper: 资本合并，占领市场么
<iMadper> qiao: 你每年看贵司财报吗?
<qiao> iMadper: FY19 。。 还没出吧
<qiao> iMadper: 之前的没看过
<iMadper> qiao: 哦, 不知道rhel产品线还占多少比重
<iMadper> qiao: 好奇
<whale> iMadper： 好的
<qiao> iMadper: FY18 说还是大头，不过19就不好说了
<iMadper> qiao: ??? 啥业务的增长? openshift?
<iMadper> qiao: C社之前也是, 本来device还是大头, 后来突然cloud就大幅反超
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，听说是。。现在他们好像叫 Upshift, 好像都已经release几个版本了
<iMadper> qiao: 并不能搜到upshift...
<qiao> iMadper: 的，忽略我那句话
<iMadper> qiao: 估计是内部代号吧
<iMadper> qiao: 你看看你, 又泄露公司机密
<qiao> iMadper: 别闹 ~ )
<qiao> iMadper: 为毛我能搜到。。
<qiao> iMadper: google
<iMadper> qiao: 你点开看看那是云服务吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 好慢，一直在loading
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> 你这个破网还在家办公?
<iMadper> qiao: 你在西安的新房?
<qiao> iMadper: 鬼知道啥问题
<qiao> iMadper: 前段时间在西安，现在在媳妇家这边
<iMadper> qiao: https://pasteboard.co/I20GZO4.png
<qiao> iMadper: 还有手机版的。。 我没用过。。 只是在邮件里见过。。虚拟化那边有过几次topic
<iMadper> qiao: 别闹了, 这只是个同名的网站而已吧
<iMadper> qiao: 所以我说嘛, 没搜到贵司的openshift改名upshift的消息啊
<qiao> iMadper: 所以说。。还有手机版？。。
<qiao> iMadper: 跳过这个话题
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> 饿了, 点外卖去
<qiao> iMadper: en
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-21
<whale1> 压缩文件损坏， 如何修复
<whale1> 有谁知道怎么用SVOX么， 把包装上了， 不知道怎么用这个TTS
<whale> 有谁知道怎么把TTS 脚本命令加到GOLDENDICT里么
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-22
<whoareU> 我的GOLDDICT要调用一个命令，bash -c   .pico2-tts.sh   "$(cat "%GDWORD%")"，但它不工作， 谁知道怎么写么
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-24
<whoareU1> 下载BT文件， 命令行用什么工具
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-17
<xingjiapeng> xit
<liang_> https://img.vim-cn.com/f1/5796d07049b6898fdc00416c557b1827e196cc.png
<liang_> https://img.vim-cn.com/9e/19d463a05f013a8aa79df2dc1f531222f626c6.png
<liang_> 我的山寨版macmini,安装debian在dmseg中有如上报错,求点解.现在蓝牙无法使用
<liang> 问题依旧.是不是我从git 上(也就是别人exe解压出来后转换格式的文件)放置位置为/lib/firmware/brcm/
<liang> 文件名不对?
<liang> mv BCM4350C5_003.006.007.0095.1703.hcd /lib/firmware/brcm/BCM-0a5c-6412.hcd
<liang> 改名为BCM-0a5c-6412.hcd了
<liang> 引导后dmseg还是一样的报错
<liang> 要克隆bcm4350固件的Git存储库，请运行git clone https://aur.archlinux.org/bcm4350-firmware.git。
<liang> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/bcm4350-firmware/
<liang> 我搞定了.
<liang> 太棒了
<liang> 利用ubuntu的内核补丁
<liang> 对Kernel进行修补
<liang> 然后居然可以了
<liang> bcmwl-kernel-source
<liang> https://ubuntu.pkgs.org/19.10/ubuntu-restricted-amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb.html
<liang> 开心,我去测试蓝牙功能了
<liang> <a href="https://sm.ms/image/iCaYwF5x1oJzZys" target="_blank"><img src="https://i.loli.net/2020/02/17/iCaYwF5x1oJzZys.png" ></a>
<liang> https://i.loli.net/2020/02/17/iCaYwF5x1oJzZys.png
<liang> 搞定了
<liang_> https://img.vim-cn.com/9c/f95234f6d73c59ec1e4e277df75a0ab33e30f2.png
<liang_> 居然firmware报错依旧
<liang_> 但是蓝牙可以工作了
<liang_> 很是奇怪.如何解释?
<gebjgd> join #debian-cn
<badboy> 划水来了
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-20
<funfun> 有人使用 nix 包管理器吗?
<Guest36465> join #taiwan
<facorw> hello
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-21
<hv54_> 有人吗
<rpx260> 有，在家呢
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-22
<robotpc> hello
<RienChina> hello!
<RienChina> 有人吗?
